# 90 Day Fiance



## athena21

Sorry if there's already a thread on this - I did a search and couldn't find anything.

Does anyone watch this show? I find it to be more interesting than most of the reality shows out there now. I have a friend who moved to the US from England after meeting his now-wife online, and he's told me how difficult the process is. 

They got a pretty interesting group of people - Kirlyam & Alan are my favorite to watch, they seem the only two who are actually in love with each other, but I could see if Kirlyam went into modeling (she's freaking gorgeous) it could drastically change their relationship. 

I feel bad for Mike (the guy from Ohio) - he was obviously lonely when he met Aziza, and it's SO obvious she's with him for all the wrong reasons. She's not affectionate at all, and even admitted it wasn't until she was denied a work visa that their friendship turned into a relationship. Of everyone, they're the only couple I really don't see standing a chance of getting married at the end of the time. He even bought her a return plane ticket....you just have to feel bad for the guy, he took out a second mortgage to fund all this stuff.

I like Russ, he's really cute and seems like a decent guy but Paola is definitely taking advantage of his checkbook. She seems attached and is sweet to him, but if his money ever ran out who knows.

So is anyone else watching??


----------



## buzzytoes

I want to watch because the whole overseas online bride thing fascinates me, but I guess I keep missing it. Tried to watch online but it doesn't look like TLC airs their stuff online? I will have to catch a marathon at some point.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i'm watching!  i'm glad it's not a show about mail order brides. All of these couples physically met before they applied for the visa to bring the girls over.



Spoiler



all of the couples get married.




Louis' ex wive is nuts and controlling. I'm sure she didn't think nothing of letting her kids around her current husband when they started dating.


----------



## Shoegal30

Right.  I saw the previews for this and I keep missing it.  I need to catch a marathon!


----------



## slang

ILuvShopping said:


> i'm watching!  i'm glad it's not a show about mail order brides. All of these couples physically met before they applied for the visa to bring the girls over.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> all of the couples get married.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Louis' ex wive is nuts and controlling*. I'm sure she didn't think nothing of letting her kids around her current husband when they started dating.



I couldn't believe she wanted to confirm his GF was on birth control, she they had decided there would be no more kids?.. People change their mind and if he wants to have kids with his wife what business is it of hers?


----------



## RedRumtoFakes

Azizia does not want to be with Mike, it is painfully obvious IMO. I think she just wants to be in the US and does not care what she has to do to be here.

Louis' ex-wife is a piece of work asking Aya if she is on birth control and the whole no kids thing.


----------



## DC-Cutie

What channel?


----------



## bnjj

If that man does not grow a spine his ex wife will be the demise of this new relationship.  She's something else.  I do not see the fiancé putting up with this for long.  She's 30 years old - not some young, naive girl - with a mind of her own.

I think that the girl from Brazil is gorgeous.  I felt really bad for her having to stay with his parents.  As if being in the US under these circumstances is not difficult enough without being separated from him much of the time.  I think her English is so cute too.


----------



## slang

DC-Cutie said:


> What channel?



TLC, Sunday nights right after SisterWives at 10:00 pm

Edit - I am not in the US so not sure if this info is applicable to you


----------



## slang

bnjj said:


> If that man does not grow a spine his ex wife will be the demise of this new relationship.  She's something else.  I do not see the fiancé putting up with this for long.  She's 30 years old - not some young, naive girl - with a mind of her own.
> 
> I think that the girl from Brazil is gorgeous.  I felt really bad for her having to stay with his parents.  As if being in the US under these circumstances is not difficult enough without being separated from him much of the time.  I think her English is so cute too.



I like her, she is my favourite...I wasn't paying much attention during the 1st episode, does he works away from home for weeks at a time? That could be very stressful for her


----------



## athena21

Yay I'm glad I'm not the only one! Haha.

I agree about Louis' ex-wife...asking if his fiance is on BC is NONE of her business. He did the right thing by ending that lunch and getting the check as soon as she said that (unless it was clever reality tv editing) but he should've put her in her place and TOLD her it was none of her business and entirely inappropriate that she asked.

The preview for next week made me feel bad for Aziza - Mike's mom and sister asking her why she couldn't just meet someone in Russia and making her cry at her bachelorette party! I know they have their doubts about the relationship (heck I would/do too) but that is NOT the time/place for it.


----------



## Charles

I REALLY want them to do a follow up in 6 months.  I'm betting that neither of them will be together for longer than they have to.
Paola will drain the bank account, then move to someone richer.
The rest will realize that there are better matches for them here in the states.


----------



## ILuvShopping

DC-Cutie said:


> What channel?





slang said:


> TLC, Sunday nights right after SisterWives at 10:00 pm
> 
> Edit - I am not in the US so not sure if this info is applicable to you



10:00 eastern time / 9:00 central  -- other time zones I'm not sure about  



slang said:


> I like her, she is my favourite...I wasn't paying much attention during the 1st episode, does he works away from home for weeks at a time? That could be very stressful for her



Russ is the one that will leave for work for weeks at a time because he works for the oil industry? something like that. I think in the next episode Russ might have to leave for awhile (but I'm kinda thinking he doesn't).


----------



## arnott

Did anyone else watch the finale?


----------



## ChanelGirlE

How did these couples meet, online?  or like a dating service "mail order bride" type thing?  I have not watched all the episodes but I've watched here and there.   

Aziza seems painfully awkward, all her scene's I feel bad for her like at her bachelorette party and random dinners with the fam!  I DVR the last episode so I will catch up later.


----------



## bnjj

arnott said:


> Did anyone else watch the finale?


 
Yes.


----------



## bnjj

ChanelGirlE said:


> How did these couples meet, online?  or like a dating service "mail order bride" type thing?  I have not watched all the episodes but I've watched here and there.
> 
> Aziza seems painfully awkward, all her scene's I feel bad for her like at her bachelorette party and random dinners with the fam!  I DVR the last episode so I will catch up later.


 
None were mail order brides.

I hope they do a follow up show.  I think perhaps only Alan and Kirlyam (sp?) may remain married for any length of time.  They both seem quite genuine and they met when Alan was in Brazil on a mission trip.


----------



## dmbfiredancer

I missed the finale, I cancelled my cable a couple days before. Maybe I'll buy the ep on iTunes or watch online somewhere. I have to say, I thought the show was going to be ridiculous based on the premise, but I ended up really liking a lot of the women. Kirlyam seems really sweet and genuine, and Alan's family seems to really love her, which is nice - a lot of the other families were pretty skeptical of the whole scenario (I would be too if someone in my family did this, especially on reality TV, haha). 

What happened in the finale?


----------



## arnott

Anyone else find Alan creepy?


----------



## nova_girl

Yay, I'm so glad there's a thread for this show! I got sucked in during the marathon last weekend but I think I missed the first episode. I would also like to see a reunion or follow up show to see where the couple are now. I wouldn't be surprised if some are no longer together.


----------



## athena21

arnott said:


> Anyone else find Alan creepy?



I kind of did at some parts, but I think it was just because of the super religiousness of it all. I think he's really concerned with Kiralym getting too Americanized....would anyone disagree that if she'd been raised in the US and wasn't as innocent as being from a very small town in Brazil, he knows she'd be WAY out of his league. I think he's afraid she'll realize that if she got into the modeling world. 

I really didn't like Pao at the beginning of the series. When I saw her having Russ buy her super expensive boots and then piling on the clothes, and then getting him to get an apartment out of his price range, I totally thought she'd leave him for someone richer after draining his account. But the past few episodes I thought I could see some love there, and I hope they make it.

Louis and Aya..I never really paid attention to their story.

Aziza I still don't see as really being in love. I can still see her leaving Mike, but then again I could be completely wrong. Maybe she just doesn't wear her heart on her sleeve. They just seem really awkward together.


----------



## GingerSnap527

Season 2 premieres tonight, and right now it is a Where Are They Now episode. 

Anyone watching?


----------



## meela188

GingerSnap527 said:


> Season 2 premieres tonight, and right now it is a Where Are They Now episode.
> 
> Anyone watching?



I am!


----------



## GingerSnap527

Danielle is a basket-case, I don't know....don't understand that situation.


----------



## athena21

I watched! I'm a little curious how Louis & Aya are doing since they weren't in the follow up, but I could understand wanting privacy too....especially with kids in the picture.

A little surprised that Kiralym isn't pregnant yet, because at the end of season 1 they said they were thinking of having kids. Aziza and Mike seem more comfortable around each other now, but I still think he's a bit awkward lol...he seemed pretty proud talking about how they have no problems with their intimacy. Russ & Pao seemed a little off, like the least happiest of the couples. 

As for the new ones - I can't believe Justin (the California guy) hasn't told anyone about his fiance yet. And her first morning in the house, he expected her to clean and do laundry while he watched football? Oh heck no. I think he was expecting a maid in a wife. 

Danielle/Mohamed - this one seems the oddest to me, the age difference, him proposing after about 4 months, her having to pay for his ticket and everything....it seems like the most obvious scam, but then there are some odd couples out there and maybe he is genuine. 

Brett & Daya are the other couple that I could see her using him. She seemed to give him a lot of mean side-eyes, the first thing she did when he greeted her at the airport was tell him he needed to get her suitcase, and then gave him crap for not getting her roses. Then in the promo for next week she's saying she wants to get her engagement ring checked to make sure it's a real diamond....

I'm surprised that they're following so many more couples this season, but I wonder if it's because MTV is anticipating they won't all work out this time.

What'd everyone else think of the premiere and the new couples?


----------



## junqueprincess

Loved it, can't wait for next week. Love? I don't think so, I think half are being scammed.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

I'm incredibly late to this party.. but I'm hooked.

I'm already feeling bad for Danielle and Brett, it is painfully obvious neither one of their partners is with them for love  And what's up with San Jose guy putting his beautiful wife-to-be to do the dishes the morning after? I can already tell she is going to set him straight, Hispanic women are quite outspoken  She is just being polite right now  Lastly, the Chelsea is incredibly selfish, taking him away from everything he knows and his career  Terrible.

Can't wait for the next episode  :couch:


----------



## lh211

Wow that Filipina couldn't be more of a spoiled brat... clearly in it for one reason. Her fiancé is way too nice. 

 Justin is a creepy pig. The girl seems nice, so I hope she leaves him and gets someone who does chores. 

And what can I say about Mohammed....firstly, I've never heard anyone pronounce Tunisia in the way that Danielle does. In UK/Aus we say Tune-is-ea. Secondly, Mohammed is out of there as soon as possible, and I kind of don't blame him, Danielle is pretty pathetic.


----------



## coconutsboston

Anyone still watching?  I occasionally catch up OnDemand...

I feel so bad for the Hispanic guy who was the pop artist.  He gave up his career, so I hope this works out for them.


----------



## buzzytoes

Finally got caught up. I don't think Cassia and creepy old dude will make it to the altar - I think she was expecting him to have much more money. I feel better about Daya and whatshisname now that she has made an effort with the daughter. I feel bad for Amy having to deal with a FIL who is against interracial marriage but it must say something about him that he is in TX and his kids all live in PA. Still don't know wtf to think about Danielle and Muhamed - she is likely to drive him away with her neediness if she doesn't start acting like an adult. I like Justin and Evelyn and Yamir and Chelsea. Hope Yamir can continue with his music.


----------



## athena21

I feel bad for Yamir too. I wonder why Chelsea was so gung ho on moving back to small town Illinois after being in Nicaragua for so long. 

I feel like there are so many getting scammed this season. Danielle and Mohammed being the worst case. I'd love to see Daya's fiance man up and kick her to the curb. He's had so many red flags and you can tell his mom doesn't like her.


----------



## coconutsboston

buzzytoes said:


> Finally got caught up. I don't think Cassia and creepy old dude will make it to the altar - I think she was expecting him to have much more money. I feel better about Daya and whatshisname now that she has made an effort with the daughter. I feel bad for Amy having to deal with a FIL who is against interracial marriage but it must say something about him that he is in TX and his kids all live in PA. Still don't know wtf to think about Danielle and Muhamed - she is likely to drive him away with her neediness if she doesn't start acting like an adult. I like Justin and Evelyn and Yamir and Chelsea. Hope Yamir can continue with his music.



Cassia comes across as having the nastiest personality.  I foresee her pitching a fit and heading back before the end of 90 days.  

I didn't see much (if anything) about Danielle and Muhamed in this last episode I watched.  Was the neediness her problem?  For some reason or the other, I was thinking she had some other issue that he was upset she hadn't told him about.  I could have totally missed the mark there.  



athena21 said:


> I feel bad for Yamir too. I wonder why Chelsea was so gung ho on moving back to small town Illinois after being in Nicaragua for so long.
> 
> I feel like there are so many getting scammed this season. Danielle and Mohammed being the worst case. I'd love to see Daya's fiance man up and kick her to the curb. He's had so many red flags and you can tell his mom doesn't like her.



Chelsea said that she was tired of moving and liked the security of having her family around (but...this was in regards to moving to Chicago, not moving home from Nicaragua).  

I never saw the first season so I don't have anything for comparison, but none of the couples personalities match up, IMO.  Justin and Evelin have the most flow, but his brother and SIL are snakes.  Given, they're looking out for their family, but they have 0 tact and delivery.


----------



## buzzytoes

coconutsboston said:


> Cassia comes across as having the nastiest personality.  I foresee her pitching a fit and heading back before the end of 90 days.
> 
> I didn't see much (if anything) about Danielle and Muhamed in this last episode I watched.  Was the neediness her problem?  For some reason or the other, I was thinking she had some other issue that he was upset she hadn't told him about.  I could have totally missed the mark there.
> 
> 
> 
> Chelsea said that she was tired of moving and liked the security of having her family around (but...this was in regards to moving to Chicago, not moving home from Nicaragua).
> 
> I never saw the first season so I don't have anything for comparison, but none of the couples personalities match up, IMO.  Justin and Evelin have the most flow, but his brother and SIL are snakes.  Given, they're looking out for their family, but they have 0 tact and delivery.



Danielle has serious money issues that she did not tell him about. Apparently she is behind on all her bills, but is still planning a wedding and has to pay $1000 for his paperwork after they get married.

I don't understand why Yamir does not have more money. I know Nicaragua is not the most wealthy country around but he is the country's number one pop star. Do they not make any money by selling their music and doing appearances? His family looked like they were all still living in poverty when they went to say goodbye.


----------



## FSUMOM

Am I the only one who sees a complete train wreck coming with Muhammed??


----------



## FSUMOM

buzzytoes said:


> Danielle has serious money issues that she did not tell him about. Apparently she is behind on all her bills, but is still planning a wedding and has to pay $1000 for his paperwork after they get married.
> 
> I don't understand why Yamir does not have more money. I know Nicaragua is not the most wealthy country around but he is the country's number one pop star. Do they not make any money by selling their music and doing appearances? His family looked like they were all still living in poverty when they went to say goodbye.



I was thinking the same thing. If you are behind on your bills how are you out shopping for wedding dresses and looking at venues? Also, how is an important pop star broke?!  Some of these couples are not in reality but I'll admit it makes for great reality tv.


----------



## athena21

coconutsboston said:


> I never saw the first season so I don't have anything for comparison, but none of the couples personalities match up, IMO.  Justin and Evelin have the most flow, but his brother and SIL are snakes.  Given, they're looking out for their family, but they have 0 tact and delivery.



The first season only followed 4 couples, and there was only one of them that by the end of the season I thought the fiance was still scamming the guy - but at the follow up/one year later, she seemed legitimately happy with him and even had him fly to Russia to meet her family (for the life of me I can't remember these people's names).

This season though, the only two I see as being really happy together are Amy & her fiance, and possibly Justin and his girl. I don't think the Nicaraguan pop singer will want to stay in America if he can't continue a music career.


----------



## Nishi621

athena21 said:


> I feel bad for Yamir too. I wonder why Chelsea was so gung ho on moving back to small town Illinois after being in Nicaragua for so long.
> 
> I feel like there are so many getting scammed this season. Danielle and Mohammed being the worst case. I'd love to see Daya's fiance man up and kick her to the curb. He's had so many red flags and you can tell his mom doesn't like her.



The Yamir and Chelsea thing really bugs me. They do seem to be in love and good together. But, if she was already living in Nicaragua and he had family and a career there, why didn't they stay there and get married???? I know she said she had traveled a lot and been away from her parents a lot and missed them, which I understand, but, it just so seems to have made much more sense for them to have stayed in Nicaragua and gotten married there since Yamir was already all set up. I don't get that.

Here is the Facebook page for his old band:
https://www.facebook.com/mylavox

Muhammed and Danielle are sooooo not a match, that is just a joke!

And Cassia and the guy in Florida also. WTF does he still live with his father? And the way he dresses and all? They do not belong together.

I think Justin and Evelin are good together but he has to get his head out of his *** and see that other people besides himself are important (not wanting his family, not even his mother at the wedding and the whole asking Evelin to clean stuff when she first got there. She needs to kick his butt!)


Oh, yes, forgot about the couple in PA. Amy and her fiancee, they seem in love and happy. His father is a major jerk though. glad he lives far away. All the siblings that live in PA seem to be nice and get along well and accept Amy just fine


----------



## buzzytoes

I don't understand Danielle at all. You are already behind on your bills, you must have been warned before they fired you at work, and you think it's no big deal that you lost your job? I can't see Muhammed staying after this latest issue.

Danny's father is beyond ignorant. He totally reminds me of of my FIL. So sad to be so close minded. I do appreciate that his mom was totally welcoming.


----------



## keodi

athena21 said:


> *The first season only followed 4 couples*, and there was only one of them that by the end of the season I thought the fiance was still scamming the guy - but at the follow up/one year later, she seemed legitimately happy with him and even had him fly to Russia to meet her family (for the life of me I can't remember these people's names).
> 
> This season though, the only two I see as being really happy together are Amy & her fiance, and possibly Justin and his girl. I don't think the Nicaraguan pop singer will want to stay in America if he can't continue a music career.



I thought the first season had 4 couples unitl I saw Len and Alina's story, Len ended up cancelling the Visa because Alina got with a guy who had more $$$.


----------



## keodi

buzzytoes said:


> I don't understand Danielle at all. You are already behind on your bills, you must have been warned before they fired you at work, and you think it's no big deal that you lost your job? I can't see Muhammed staying after this latest issue.
> 
> Danny's father is beyond ignorant. He totally reminds me of of my FIL. So sad to be so close minded. I do appreciate that his mom was totally welcoming.



I have a feeling Muhammed will stay despite the financial troubles, and I honestly think he's in it for the greencard.


----------



## DiorT

If you want some spoilers on Danielle and Mohamad, I saw this tumblr page.

https://www.tumblr.com/search/danielle+and+mohammed


----------



## Grace123

DiorT said:


> If you want some spoilers on Danielle and Mohamad, I saw this tumblr page.
> 
> https://www.tumblr.com/search/danielle+and+mohammed




Oh, this!!!!


----------



## buzzytoes

I can never resist a spoiler so I had to read! Not surprised at all that they are not sharing a bed. He doesn't seem in the least attracted to her.


----------



## lh211

Not very surprised at the spoiler at all! Danielle is annoying and overbearing.... 

Cassia needs to go. She makes the Filipina look like a dream


----------



## DC-Cutie

Mohammed ain't fooling nobody!!  Lol


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I just started watching this show & I'm hooked lol but I'm confused about how these people met?


----------



## buzzytoes

Glitterandstuds said:


> I just started watching this show & I'm hooked lol but I'm confused about how these people met?



Different couples met different ways: Yamir and Chelsea met when she was in Nicaragua doing mission work, Evelyn and Justin met in the food line at a sporting event in Colombia, Amy and Danny met somewhere doing mission work as well I think, and then the others all met online.


----------



## buzzytoes

Danny's Dad is such an a$$hole. I hope they stop speaking to him once they see how he acted. Saying he won't treat Amy like family because he doesn't approve of Danny's choice? Good thing the rest of the family all seems able to think for themselves.


----------



## keodi

buzzytoes said:


> Danny's Dad is such an a$$hole. I hope they stop speaking to him once they see how he acted. Saying he won't treat Amy like family because he doesn't approve of Danny's choice? Good thing the rest of the family all seems able to think for themselves.



I agree Danny's dad is something else..


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm glad Amy's family will be there for the wedding, her mother seems really lovely. 

But her future father in law, is just awful.


----------



## Grace123

Amy is just beautiful. She and Muhammad would have lovely kids lol. The guy with the El Camino?? Seriously??


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Oh, when Danny's father asked them "_how are you gonna deal with interracial marriage, as it is not accepted here?_" I was like, excuse Me the 1800s called and they'd like their antiquated ways back   Jerk. Later on he made a comment about how the night before the wedding was still a good time to back out  What a terrible, ignorant man 

I grow so impatient with Danielle, with every passing episode. I mean, how do you not see that he's only in it for the green card?? And he gives her quite the guilt trips too. Ugh.

Chelsea needs to stop being so selfish and stand by her man. He moved to the middle of nowhere for you! Move to Chicago already.

Cassia needs to go. Now. Bye.


----------



## keodi

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> Oh, when Danny's father asked them "_how are you gonna deal with interracial marriage, as it is not accepted here?_" I was like, excuse Me the 1800s called and they'd like their antiquated ways back   Jerk. Later on he made a comment about how the night before the wedding was still a good time to back out  What a terrible, ignorant man
> 
> I grow so impatient with Danielle, with every passing episode. *I mean, how do you not see that he's only in it for the green card?? And he gives her quite the guilt trips too.* Ugh.
> 
> Chelsea needs to stop being so selfish and stand by her man. He moved to the middle of nowhere for you! Move to Chicago already.
> 
> Cassia needs to go. Now. Bye.



There is a lot going on with this couple! it's crazy.


----------



## coconutsboston

I was confused by Mohammed being so shocked that it's so "difficult" to get married in the USA.  

It is appalling how offensive and ignorant Danny's dad is.  Saying he can't treat her like a daughter-in-law?  Get over yourself!


----------



## slang

What a beautiful bride Amy is!


----------



## junqueprincess

Amy was so beautiful. Her brother in laws are really awkward with the constant sex references.

As far as Danielle and Mohammad I can even write the awful things I think about this couple, I'm embarrassed by my thoughts on D's family.

Cassia- is not a model, if that is truly how she plans to make a living, there will be a problem. Although my DH says she can be a headless underwear model- lol.


I disliked Dayia at first, but she won me over with the effort she put in with his daughter.


----------



## athena21

junqueprincess said:


> Amy was so beautiful. Her brother in laws are really awkward with the constant sex references.
> 
> As far as Danielle and Mohammad I can even write the awful things I think about this couple, I'm embarrassed by my thoughts on D's family.
> 
> Cassia- is not a model, if that is truly how she plans to make a living, there will be a problem. Although my DH says she can be a headless underwear model- lol.
> 
> 
> I disliked Dayia at first, but she won me over with the effort she put in with his daughter.



ITA on pretty much all points. Amy was a gorgeous bride and it almost made me want to cry when her father in law hugged her and kissed her on the cheek. I probably would have broken down and started bawling if I were her. I hated him in the beginning but I agree with what they said, his doing that was kind of a way of saying he accepted and liked her. He did comment that she was beautiful and a good person, something you would have NEVER heard him say earlier on. Props to him for putting aside his racism...hopefully this will help him grow and be more accepting of everyone. Hopefully the family will finally stop with all the virgin talk...they've been so focused on it, it really is awkward. There's a LOT more to marriage than having sex, whether you're a virgin or not.

Cassia, definitely not model material. I think she believes just because she's from Brazil and isn't 200 lbs she could make it as a model in the US.

Has anyone seen previews for next week? I don't think it's a spoiler (just speculation off the preview commercials) but I think Cassia ends up going home. I feel like she came into this treating it as a "well if it doesn't work no big deal - free trip to USA" and all. They were/are just a very odd couple. 

There's also a big scuffle with Mohammed/Danielle coming up. He just yelled something like "I do what I want and I go where I want" and walked out with Danielle crying. I still can't believe no one spoke up at their wedding - and the fact that when it came time to kiss at their wedding, he said it was against his religion to kiss in public on that day?! Wtf! It was so awkward and obviously came as a surprise to Danielle too. I *really* doubt that they consummated the marriage, lol. I hate to say it but their story has been the most interesting to me this season, especially when he went to a lawyer and made it SO obvious with all his "why does it take so long to get a green card after getting married?" questions. Have they ever kissed on the lips at all? I see her kiss him on the cheek sometimes but that's it.


----------



## arnott

junqueprincess said:


> *Amy was so beautiful. Her brother in laws are really awkward with the constant sex references.*
> 
> As far as Danielle and Mohammad I can even write the awful things I think about this couple, I'm embarrassed by my thoughts on D's family.
> 
> Cassia- is not a model, if that is truly how she plans to make a living, there will be a problem. Although my DH says she can be a headless underwear model- lol.
> 
> 
> I disliked Dayia at first, but she won me over with the effort she put in with his daughter.



That was totally cringe worthy.  Especially the part with the stupid sex torch in front of all their parents.  If I was Amy I would not have been smiling, so good for her for being a good sport about it.


----------



## arnott

athena21 said:


> ITA on pretty much all points. Amy was a gorgeous bride and it almost made me want to cry when her father in law hugged her and kissed her on the cheek. I probably would have broken down and started bawling if I were her. I hated him in the beginning but I agree with what they said, his doing that was kind of a way of saying he accepted and liked her. He did comment that she was beautiful and a good person, something you would have NEVER heard him say earlier on. Props to him for putting aside his racism...hopefully this will help him grow and be more accepting of everyone. Hopefully the family will finally stop with all the virgin talk...they've been so focused on it, it really is awkward. There's a LOT more to marriage than having sex, whether you're a virgin or not.
> 
> Cassia, definitely not model material. I think she believes just because she's from Brazil and isn't 200 lbs she could make it as a model in the US.
> 
> Has anyone seen previews for next week? I don't think it's a spoiler (just speculation off the preview commercials) *but I think Cassia ends up going home*. I feel like she came into this treating it as a "well if it doesn't work no big deal - free trip to USA" and all. They were/are just a very odd couple.
> 
> There's also a big scuffle with Mohammed/Danielle coming up. He just yelled something like "I do what I want and I go where I want" and walked out with Danielle crying. I still can't believe no one spoke up at their wedding - and the fact that when it came time to kiss at their wedding, he said it was against his religion to kiss in public on that day?! Wtf! It was so awkward and obviously came as a surprise to Danielle too. I *really* doubt that they consummated the marriage, lol. I hate to say it but their story has been the most interesting to me this season, especially when he went to a lawyer and made it SO obvious with all his "why does it take so long to get a green card after getting married?" questions. Have they ever kissed on the lips at all? I see her kiss him on the cheek sometimes but that's it.



I hope she does go home because they are obviously heading for disaster.  So many train wrecks this season!    There wasn't so much drama in the first season!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm not feeling Daiya - she came out the gate wanting to know of the ring was real!  That set the tone...   Something tells me she didn't come straight from the philippines. Like she's been through this before...

Cassia and her raggedy hair can go!


----------



## arnott

What's the story behind Danielle?  Did they ever say who the father of her children is?


----------



## keodi

athena21 said:


> ITA on pretty much all points. Amy was a gorgeous bride and it almost made me want to cry when her father in law hugged her and kissed her on the cheek. I probably would have broken down and started bawling if I were her. I hated him in the beginning but I agree with what they said, his doing that was kind of a way of saying he accepted and liked her. He did comment that she was beautiful and a good person, something you would have NEVER heard him say earlier on. Props to him for putting aside his racism...hopefully this will help him grow and be more accepting of everyone. Hopefully the family will finally stop with all the virgin talk...they've been so focused on it, it really is awkward. There's a LOT more to marriage than having sex, whether you're a virgin or not.
> 
> Cassia, definitely not model material. I think she believes just because she's from Brazil and isn't 200 lbs she could make it as a model in the US.
> 
> Has anyone seen previews for next week? I don't think it's a spoiler (just speculation off the preview commercials) but I think Cassia ends up going home. I feel like she came into this treating it as a "well if it doesn't work no big deal - free trip to USA" and all. They were/are just a very odd couple.
> 
> There's also a big scuffle with Mohammed/Danielle coming up. He just yelled something like "I do what I want and I go where I want" and walked out with Danielle crying. I still can't believe no one spoke up at their wedding - and the fact that when it came time to kiss at their wedding, he said it was against his religion to kiss in public on that day?! Wtf! It was so awkward and obviously came as a surprise to Danielle too.* I *really* doubt that they consummated the marriage, lol. I hate to say it but their story has been the most interesting to me this season, especially when he went to a lawyer and made it SO obvious with all his "why does it take so long to get a green card after getting married?" questions. Have they ever kissed on the lips at all? I see her kiss him on the cheek sometimes but that's it*.



I don't think they did she was on a forum complaining about it, he also has 2 profiles up on the dating site they met. After the wedding, he ended up staying at someone else's house for a while, as Danielle has a history of financial problems being evicted, etc..


----------



## buzzytoes

arnott said:


> What's the story behind Danielle?  Did they ever say who the father of her children is?



They mentioned at some point that she has an ex husband I thought. I assume all of her kids are from the same guy.


----------



## coconutsboston

This has been bugging me this whole season, so I'm just going to throw it out there - what in the world is Mohammed on?  His eyes are so glassy and shifty that it distracts me every time he's on.


----------



## DC-Cutie

coconutsboston said:


> This has been bugging me this whole season, so I'm just going to throw it out there - what in the world is Mohammed on?  His eyes are so glassy and shifty that it distracts me every time he's on.



I don't think he's on anything. It's that glassy eye look we all get when we are in a 'wtf am I doing here and how long do I have to stay here' moment. 

She's cross eyed and he has glassy eyes....perfect combination.


----------



## arnott

buzzytoes said:


> They mentioned at some point that she has an ex husband I thought. I assume all of her kids are from the same guy.



I don't think she was ever married.  She mentioned that when she was picking out her dress.


----------



## coconutsboston

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't think he's on anything. It's that glassy eye look we all get when we are in a 'wtf am I doing here and how long do I have to stay here' moment.
> 
> She's cross eyed and he has glassy eyes....perfect combination.


----------



## arnott

Whose watching the finale tonight?


----------



## Grace123

arnott said:


> Whose watching the finale tonight?




I'm recording it so I'm not sure if I'll actually watch it tonight or keep it and savor it another time. &#128512;


----------



## coconutsboston

arnott said:


> Whose watching the finale tonight?


I didn't realize it was tonight! I may try to catch it if I remember, haha


----------



## slang

arnott said:


> Whose watching the finale tonight?



me, me, me!


----------



## arnott

Grace123 said:


> I'm recording it so I'm not sure if I'll actually watch it tonight or keep it *and savor it another time*. &#128512;



Savor the train wreck!


----------



## coconutsboston

10 minutes...!!!  LOL


----------



## DC-Cutie

coconutsboston said:


> 10 minutes...!!!  LOL



I'll be there!


----------



## GingerSnap527

So.....no touching of the lips for Daya and Brett's kiss? Kind of an odd wedding kiss. 

Chelsea and Yamir's wedding was cute. Love all the family that was around. 

Cassia, sorry didn't like the dress and still not sure what I feel about that relationship. 

Danielle and Mohammed....no comment.......SMH


----------



## coconutsboston

Cassia's dress was appalling, although I will say, she looks better without the severe winged eyeliner she loves so much.


----------



## arnott

Can't wait for the reunion special on Sunday!


----------



## DC-Cutie

There is a part of me that can't blame Mohammed for moving out with the utilities being turned off!  Danielle is just irresponsible.  Instead of being online looking for love, she needed to be trying to get her ish together!


----------



## coconutsboston

^^ I totally agree!


----------



## TokyoBound

coconutsboston said:


> Cassia's dress was appalling, although I will say, she looks better without the severe winged eyeliner she loves so much.



Was Cassia the one with the half blonde hair?  If so, my god it looked atrocious.  She should have either cut it or dyed it all back to brown before her wedding day, because that weird crown of blonde curls atop her brunette hair looked ridiculous.

I can't remember their names, but I thought the young blonde girl & her Nicaraguan fiance/now husband were so adorable.  Though its not my style, I really liked their wedding theme and decorations.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I liked Amy's the best. It was so nice seeing her family come out in full force. But her husband family is - awkward. I would have had them shut the hell up about the wedding night. So tacky and frankly, none of their business.


----------



## keodi

Agreed!


----------



## slang

Random observation - when Lisa V was getting her star last week in Palm Springs she had her guy friends there.
There was one guy Dwight who looked familiar to me and it just hit me. Is he the same Dwight who was Taylor's friend and was always by her side and now he is Lisa V's BFF?


----------



## slang

Oops, sorry wrong thread^


----------



## coconutsboston

TokyoBound said:


> Was Cassia the one with the half blonde hair?  If so, my god it looked atrocious.  She should have either cut it or dyed it all back to brown before her wedding day, because that weird crown of blonde curls atop her brunette hair looked ridiculous.
> 
> I can't remember their names, but I thought the young blonde girl & her Nicaraguan fiance/now husband were so adorable.  Though its not my style, I really liked their wedding theme and decorations.


Yep, that's the one.


----------



## sgj99

i like *Danny and Amy*, they seem genuine and are sweet together.
*Chelsea and her guy*, they also seem real.

*Brett and Daya* - he's a wuss and she's a witch.
*Jason and Cassia* - he's a wuss and she's a witch.
i don't see either one of these couples making it.

*Justin and Evelin* - i like how she helped unite his family.  i'm curious as to why he says in the clip for the reunion that the "honeymoon is definitely over."

*Mohammad and Danielle* - i want to reach through the screen and beat him for being a jerk and a user.  and i want to slap some sense into her, she's her own worse enemy.


----------



## buzzytoes

sgj99 said:


> i like *Danny and Amy*, they seem genuine and are sweet together.
> *Chelsea and her guy*, they also seem real.
> 
> *Brett and Daya* - he's a wuss and she's a witch.
> *Jason and Cassia* - he's a wuss and she's a witch.
> i don't see either one of these couples making it.
> 
> *Justin and Evelin* - i like how she helped unite his family.  i'm curious as to why he says in the clip for the reunion that the "honeymoon is definitely over."
> 
> *Mohammad and Danielle* - i want to reach through the screen and beat him for being a jerk and a user.  and i want to slap some sense into her, she's her own worse enemy.



The way Mohammad answered the question about where he had been said it all. Whether he really is there just for the green card or whether it is a cultural issue, he clearly thinks he is the boss of the house and doesn't need to answer to anyone.


----------



## arnott

Whose watching the tell-all tonight?


----------



## buzzytoes

I will probably forget tonight but I have it set to record!


----------



## coconutsboston

arnott said:


> Whose watching the tell-all tonight?


I was just dropping in to see if this is tonight!


----------



## buzzytoes

Rewatching the last one before the reunion and I guess I wasn't paying attention the first time that Jason and Cassia's vows were so lopsided. Jason sounded like he wrote is out ahead of time and Cassia sounded like she didn't even think about it until it was her turn LOL


----------



## buzzytoes

Cassia looks so much better with all dark hair!


----------



## buzzytoes

I really can't muster up much sympathy for Danielle. Muhammed is more than willing to admit on national TV that a big part of why he is here is for the adventure. I have a hard time believing Danielle was not aware of that up front.


----------



## coconutsboston

Danielle's got all of the excuses for Mohammed... "Acceptable" in their world means "loved and beautiful"?  Alright, then.


----------



## slang

What a difference in Cassia's hair! Both the cut & colour look good!


----------



## arnott

Cassia and Jason looked genuinely happy together!  Surprise surprise since they looked like they were going to be the 2nd biggest train wreck on the show.

Yamir sat hunched and looked down the entire time...

Justin looks like a douche.


----------



## coconutsboston

Have there been any updates on the last couple of seasons?  I'm pretty interested to see who all stayed together and who took off.  

In any case, the newest season starts tonight if anyone is tuning in.


----------



## coconutsboston

I just saw the sneak peek - there's a 58 year old man marrying a 19 year old girl.


----------



## arnott

coconutsboston said:


> Have there been any updates on the last couple of seasons?  I'm pretty interested to see who all stayed together and who took off.
> 
> In any case, the newest season starts tonight if anyone is tuning in.



Yeah there was an update episode last week!  The youngest couple Amy and  Danny just had a baby.

Justin and Brett and their fiancees chose not to be on the show.

A woman online is accusing Mohammed of being the father of her unborn baby and Mohammed denies it and Danielle believes him.


----------



## arnott

coconutsboston said:


> I just saw the sneak peek - there's a 58 year old man marrying a 19 year old girl.



That's the one I'm most interested in seeing!


----------



## buzzytoes

coconutsboston said:


> I just saw the sneak peek - there's a 58 year old man marrying a 19 year old girl.


True love I'm sure 



arnott said:


> Yeah there was an update episode last week!  The youngest couple Amy and  Danny just had a baby.
> 
> Justin and Brett and their fiancees chose not to be on the show.
> 
> A woman online is accusing Mohammed of being the father of her unborn baby and Mohammed denies it and Danielle believes him.



I am shocked that Danielle and Mohammed are still together! Wanted to watch the special but my On Demand was not working for me last night. Can't wait for the new season!


----------



## arnott

buzzytoes said:


> I am shocked that Danielle and Mohammed are still together! Wanted to watch the special but my On Demand was not working for me last night. Can't wait for the new season!



Well he's doing whatever the hell he wants and going on trips without her and she won't let go because she's still in love with him.  Her daughters are not happy and want him gone.  Oh and Mohammed got a restraining order against Danielle's son because he threatened to throw him out the window!


----------



## DC-Cutie

the smirk that Danielle keeps on her face annoys me.  I wanted to smack it off and slap some sense into her.  Mohammed doesn't do public displays of affection, everything is behind closed doors.  He don't want her.  that's why he goes on trips to see other women without her.

She gets upset at people like her sister, when they point out the obvious.

I'm curious about the other couples that didn't want to participate in the update show


----------



## arnott

Who else watched the season premiere?


----------



## buzzytoes

arnott said:


> Who else watched the season premiere?



I am watching now!!! This Mormon boy is totally hitting my gaydar. I think his fiance is going to have serious issues conforming to that strict lifestyle. 

When I see the people with such large age differences I just have to wonder wtf they are thinking. As the older person, I don't understand what you would have in common with someone who has not even begun to live life. As for the girl, I can't see how she is after anything other than a free ride to America. Although I am always suspicious when the men meet foreign women on online dating sites.


----------



## arnott

buzzytoes said:


> I am watching now!!! *This Mormon boy is totally hitting my gaydar.* I think his fiance is going to have serious issues conforming to that strict lifestyle.
> 
> When I see the people with such large age differences I just have to wonder wtf they are thinking. As the older person, I don't understand what you would have in common with someone who has not even begun to live life. As for the girl, I can't see how she is after anything other than a free ride to America. Although I am always suspicious when the men meet foreign women on online dating sites.



I thought it was just me!    And usually my gaydar doesn't work!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I absolutely refuse to believe th is Russian and her man met on a site to learn English. She is in America to get her green card and bounce!  Or become a model


----------



## buzzytoes

DC-Cutie said:


> I absolutely refuse to believe th is Russian and her man met on a site to learn English. She is in America to get her green card and bounce!  Or become a model



The Russian girl with the Mormon boy? They met while he was on Mission, not on the internet. Unless there was another episode and I missed it - I only saw the one with the huge age difference, Mormon boy, and NYC chick with the Israeli man. Can't remember a single name to save my life.


----------



## DC-Cutie

buzzytoes said:


> The Russian girl with the Mormon boy? They met while he was on Mission, not on the internet. Unless there was another episode and I missed it - I only saw the one with the huge age difference, Mormon boy, and NYC chick with the Israeli man. Can't remember a single name to save my life.


 
oh heck, I'm confused al-damn-ready - LOL


----------



## buzzytoes

DC-Cutie said:


> oh heck, I'm confused al-damn-ready - LOL



LOL so was I after your post! Israeli guy and NYC girl met on her heritage trip to Israeli, and old man and Philippines girl met on a website that I thought he said was a free dating website? They might have been the free English site - they were the only ones who met online. Clearly homeboy did not learn his lesson since that's how he met his first wife and it blew up in his face.


----------



## slang

Wasn't there a Russian girl on a previous season who meet her husband on a site trying to learn english?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ok, I've Mormon  is just as sweet as can be. He's like a mini Todd Chrisley


----------



## pixiejenna

The Mormon boy hits my gaydar too. I also don't think his wife to be will be able to conform to the strict rules of the book of Mormon. 

The girl who met her husband too be on vacation strikes me wrong too. It feels like he's using her to come to the US and she's too blinded by his body. I just feel like he's a player. I was also shocked that she's only 5 years older than him, she looks way older than him. I also don't like that she's trying to have him play a father role to her son so soon either. It feels like she's really pushing it on him.

The old creeper who's dating the teen younger than his own dang kids really is bizarre and honestly seems super craycray. He's hell bent on knocking his ex wife, get over it already it's been what 20+ years?!? And wanting to give his daughters clothes to fiance to wear is definitely crossing the line. I don't blame his daughter for being upset and grossed out by it I would be to. This has nothing to do with him learning a lesson from his last k1 marriage failing. He wants someone young who he can mold into whatever he wants, he comes off as very preditory.

The NYC girl seems to really be high maintenance. I can't imagine moving back home into parents to free load off of them to get married. I doubt my parents would allow someone they don't know and only met once move in.


----------



## mrskolar09

buzzytoes said:


> I am watching now!!! This Mormon boy is totally hitting my gaydar.




I thought so, too. But he seems very sweet and likable regardless. 

This is my first season watching, I stumbled upon the season 2 reunion/catch up special and got hooked.


----------



## buzzytoes

pixiejenna said:


> The Mormon boy hits my gaydar too. I also don't think his wife to be will be able to conform to the strict rules of the book of Mormon.
> 
> The girl who met her husband too be on vacation strikes me wrong too. It feels like he's using her to come to the US and she's too blinded by his body. I just feel like he's a player. I was also shocked that she's only 5 years older than him, she looks way older than him. I also don't like that she's trying to have him play a father role to her son so soon either. It feels like she's really pushing it on him.
> 
> *The old creeper who's dating the teen younger than his own dang kids really is bizarre and honestly seems super craycray. He's hell bent on knocking his ex wife, get over it already it's been what 20+ years?!? And wanting to give his daughters clothes to fiance to wear is definitely crossing the line. I don't blame his daughter for being upset and grossed out by it I would be to. This has nothing to do with him learning a lesson from his last k1 marriage failing. He wants someone young who he can mold into whatever he wants, he comes off as very preditory.
> *
> The NYC girl seems to really be high maintenance. I can't imagine moving back home into parents to free load off of them to get married. I doubt my parents would allow someone they don't know and only met once move in.



I think he is one of those that wants the traditional, subservient Asian wife. He mentioned at one point how in the Phillipines they see marriage as a partnership, and not this "power struggle" that goes on in US marriages.


----------



## pixiejenna

buzzytoes said:


> I think he is one of those that wants the traditional, subservient Asian wife. He mentioned at one point how in the Phillipines they see marriage as a partnership, and not this "power struggle" that goes on in US marriages.



Yes he does want that, which creeps me the eff out. Yes this girl is an adult but she doesn't have enough life experience to know to run far far away from a guy like that. She just sees a guy with more money than she has telling her he's going to take care of her, thinking she's going to live the life of luxury. I can only imagine how crazy jelly he's going to be any time a guy her age tries talking to her, or when she notices them more than him.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> The Mormon boy hits my gaydar too. I also don't think his wife to be will be able to conform to the strict rules of the book of Mormon.
> 
> The girl who met her husband too be on vacation strikes me wrong too. It feels like he's using her to come to the US and she's too blinded by his body. I just feel like he's a player.* I was also shocked that she's only 5 years older than him,* she looks way older than him. I also don't like that she's trying to have him play a father role to her son so soon either. It feels like she's really pushing it on him.
> 
> The old creeper who's dating the teen younger than his own dang kids really is bizarre and honestly seems super craycray. He's hell bent on knocking his ex wife, get over it already it's been what 20+ years?!? And wanting to give his daughters clothes to fiance to wear is definitely crossing the line. I don't blame his daughter for being upset and grossed out by it I would be to. This has nothing to do with him learning a lesson from his last k1 marriage failing. He wants someone young who he can mold into whatever he wants, he comes off as very preditory.
> 
> The *NYC girl seems to really be high maintenance.* I can't imagine moving back home into parents to free load off of them to get married. I doubt my parents would allow someone they don't know and only met once move in.



Yeah, I can't believe the blonde lady is only 33, she looks 10 years older!

The NYC girl gets on my nerves with her loud, over the top personality.  It's just too much.  She seems needy too, or like she's more into him than he is into her.   When she was in the back of the car with her guy she kept on kissing him and saying I love you, and then asked him, "You don't love me too?"


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> Yeah, I can't believe the blonde lady is only 33, she looks 10 years older!
> 
> The NYC girl gets on my nerves with her loud, over the top personality.  It's just too much.  She seems needy too, or like she's more into him than he is into her.   When she was in the back of the car with her guy she kept on kissing him and saying I love you, and then asked him, "You don't love me too?"



Yes NYC girl is VERY needy I don't see that one even making it to the altar. Her neediness will cause too much drama and he'll peace out because that kind of behavior is annoying AF.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pixiejenna said:


> The Mormon boy hits my gaydar too. I also don't think his wife to be will be able to conform to the strict rules of the book of Mormon.
> 
> The girl who met her husband too be on vacation strikes me wrong too. It feels like he's using her to come to the US and she's too blinded by his body. I just feel like he's a player. I was also shocked that she's only 5 years older than him, she looks way older than him. I also don't like that she's trying to have him play a father role to her son so soon either. It feels like she's really pushing it on him.
> 
> The old creeper who's dating the teen younger than his own dang kids really is bizarre and honestly seems super craycray. He's hell bent on knocking his ex wife, get over it already it's been what 20+ years?!? And wanting to give his daughters clothes to fiance to wear is definitely crossing the line. I don't blame his daughter for being upset and grossed out by it I would be to. This has nothing to do with him learning a lesson from his last k1 marriage failing. He wants someone young who he can mold into whatever he wants, he comes off as very preditory.
> 
> The NYC girl seems to really be high maintenance. I can't imagine moving back home into parents to free load off of them to get married. I doubt my parents would allow someone they don't know and only met once move in.



I come from a Mormon background (both my parents were raised Mormon but left the Church  but I have relatives who continue to belong) and he doesn't strike me as gay - just a boy who has been raised in a very strict sheltered Mormon household, plus he just came back from a Mission - where they undergo intense religious instruction beforehand.  As for the Russian girl - it may be genuine - but I agree I think she will have a hard time conforming to the Mormon lifestyle. So the jury is still out for me.

The girl who met her guy on vacation in Jamaica is so immature - she strikes me as a party girl and very focused on the superficial. About all she could say about him was how great his bod was.  I was shocked too that she was only 33 - she looks 43.  He also strikes me as player and just wanting a green card. Plus I can't imagine how any parent in their right mind would allow some guy she just met into her child's life.  If I was her ex - I would be furious.  I certainly wouldn't be introducing any man to a child of mine until I was damn sure that I knew what he was about and that we were in a committed relationship and you don't know that after partying with a guy for a few weeks in Jamaica.  I find it interesting that she doesn't seem to have primary custody of her child (as most women still do or have joint custody) - she seems to see her son only on weekends.

The old guy after the Philipina is creepy.   I'm sure she just wants a green card and thinks he's some rich American.  His daughter seemed immensely mature given what a creepy jerk her father is.

I agree about the Jewish girl - she does seem very high maintenance but can't get a read on her fiance.

Anyways, I'm fascinated by this show (glad I found this thread) and wish they would do some follow ups on couples from previous seasons to see how they are doing.


----------



## pixiejenna

I forgot about that vacation girl doesn't have primary custody of her kid. That always strikes a odd cord with me too. The only women I know who don't have primary custody of their kids their ex's claimed physical abuse to the kids. Both claim it's a lie   but I feel like their had to be enough evidence for the court to rule that way. Typically mothers are given primary custody of children. It's not very often the fathers are granted full custody. 

I just feel like the Russian girl will be given a lot of grief for simply being herself. I'm not trying to stereotype but most of the Russians I know drink, it's just a part of their culture(it's a part of a lot of cultures). And are typically the more is more type when it comes to clothing they go over the top flashy/fancy. They do not dress modestly. So I can see his family shaming her a lot for her way of life. This kid still hits my gaydar but I do agree he is very sheltered.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I was trying to guess why she didn't have primary custody and she mentioned being a nurse (so perhaps she has a crazy schedule and the father has a more 9-to-5 type job, therefore more stability for their son).

again, just a guess.



pixiejenna said:


> I forgot about that vacation girl doesn't have primary custody of her kid. That always strikes a odd cord with me too. The only women I know who don't have primary custody of their kids their ex's claimed physical abuse to the kids. Both claim it's a lie   but I feel like their had to be enough evidence for the court to rule that way. Typically mothers are given primary custody of children. It's not very often the fathers are granted full custody.
> 
> I just feel like the Russian girl will be given a lot of grief for simply being herself. I'm not trying to stereotype but most of the Russians I know drink, it's just a part of their culture(it's a part of a lot of cultures). And are typically the more is more type when it comes to clothing they go over the top flashy/fancy. They do not dress modestly. So I can see his family shaming her a lot for her way of life. This kid still hits my gaydar but I do agree he is very sheltered.


----------



## mcb100

I know. She must have a job with a crazy schedule or something. Like someone else kind of said on here, the only mothers I know who don't have much custody of their son are ones who did something wrong, or who have lost custody due to drugs or alcohol problems.


----------



## junqueprincess

mcb100 said:


> I know. She must have a job with a crazy schedule or something. Like someone else kind of said on here, the only mothers I know who don't have much custody of their son are ones who did something wrong, or who have lost custody due to drugs or alcohol problems.




She said she's a nurse, very easily could have 12 hour shifts that aren't great for a school schedule


----------



## coconutsboston

buzzytoes said:


> I am watching now!!! This Mormon boy is totally hitting my gaydar. I think his fiance is going to have serious issues conforming to that strict lifestyle.
> 
> 
> 
> When I see the people with such large age differences I just have to wonder wtf they are thinking. As the older person, I don't understand what you would have in common with someone who has not even begun to live life. As for the girl, I can't see how she is after anything other than a free ride to America. Although I am always suspicious when the men meet foreign women on online dating sites.




That's the first thing I saw when the Mormon guy came on - gaydar bells. I don't think Alexandria is going to go through with the marriage - they're so young and have such drastically different lifestyles. 

Regarding the older man/young girl - his ex wife left because she wanted to have freedom. I foresee this one doing the same thing - she's 19! She hasn't even begun to live. She's expected to play step mom to people older than her?


----------



## arnott

Did anyone watch tonight?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

I thought last night's episode I little boring. Not much happened.

The Jewish girl is still waiting for her fiance's visa to be approved and he spoke about having reservations about moving in with her family temporarily (which is understandable but does he not have any money of his own? Do these people not think?)  I don't understand why she quit her job and why she seems to expect her parents to support both of them during this period.  

The scene with the nurse and the guy from Jamaica meeting her family for the first time was awkward.  Why she had to go down and help him fly up, I didn't understand - seemed like a rather motherly thing to do.  Her son is really adorable. I hope he doesn't get hurt in the process.  And I really don't like subjecting minor children to reality tv programs.

 I feel sorry for the Russian girl who is engaged to the Mormon boy. So far she seems like a sweet average girl to me but she is going to have a tough time with his parents. They treat her like she's the Whore of Babylon (especially the father) and I don't think her fiance is strong willed enough to stand up to his parents. 

 Mr. Creepy's 19 year old fiance arrived from the Philippines but she doesn't meet his daughter next week.  I don't see them lasting.  I predict she'll hang around long enough to get her green card and maybe a bit longer after that but I think she will eventually get bored playing housewife to an old guy living in small town.

A new couple was introduced - a young bartender from New Orleans and a Thai girl.  And from the previews, it looks like there still one more couple to be introduced.


----------



## DC-Cutie

yeah, i was wondering why she had to go help him pack.  it wasn't like he loaded up his house full of furniture, just a few suitcases


----------



## Grace123

I finally saw the first episode of the new season and I'm sorry to say there is no couple that can top Danielle and Mohammed. :grouch:


----------



## buzzytoes

CanuckBagLover said:


> I thought last night's episode I little boring. Not much happened.
> 
> The Jewish girl is still waiting for her fiance's visa to be approved and he spoke about having reservations about moving in with her family temporarily (which is understandable but does he not have any money of his own? Do these people not think?)  I don't understand why she quit her job and why she seems to expect her parents to support both of them during this period.
> 
> The scene with the nurse and the guy from Jamaica meeting her family for the first time was awkward.  Why she had to go down and help him fly up, I didn't understand - seemed like a rather motherly thing to do.  Her son is really adorable. I hope he doesn't get hurt in the process.  And I really don't like subjecting minor children to reality tv programs.
> 
> I feel sorry for the Russian girl who is engaged to the Mormon boy. So far she seems like a sweet average girl to me but she is going to have a tough time with his parents. They treat her like she's the Whore of Babylon (especially the father) and I don't think her fiance is strong willed enough to stand up to his parents.
> 
> Mr. Creepy's 19 year old fiance arrived from the Philippines but she doesn't meet his daughter next week.  I don't see them lasting.  I predict she'll hang around long enough to get her green card and maybe a bit longer after that but I think she will eventually get bored playing housewife to an old guy living in small town.
> 
> A new couple was introduced - a young bartender from New Orleans and a Thai girl.  And from the previews, it looks like there still one more couple to be introduced.



I was a little confused as to why NYC girl was moving down to FL as well. Doesn't she have a job already in NYC? If she is already supporting herself, you'd think she could adjust her budget to include a little extra for the groceries he will eat. 

Same with flying to Jamaica to pick her fiance up. Is he not a grown man? I know he has never been out of Jamaica but surely he can read and follow the signs in an airport? 

Hope I can catch up On Demand. Think I forgot to add it to my DVR list and TLC isn't always up to date on their latest episodes.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ok, why wouldn't the guy from Israel just wait until he found out if his visa was approved, instead of flying to Canada spending money on a hotel and then flying again to Florida?

His fiancé seems to be thinking backwards


----------



## CanuckBagLover

buzzytoes said:


> I was a little confused as to why NYC girl was moving down to FL as well. Doesn't she have a job already in NYC? If she is already supporting herself, you'd think she could adjust her budget to include a little extra for the groceries he will eat.
> 
> Same with flying to Jamaica to pick her fiance up. Is he not a grown man? I know he has never been out of Jamaica but surely he can read and follow the signs in an airport?
> 
> Hope I can catch up On Demand. Think I forgot to add it to my DVR list and TLC isn't always up to date on their latest episodes.




With respect to the Jewish girl, I recall in the first episode her saying that she was an executive assistant in Manhattan and since her finance couldn't work on his visa, she couldn't support him and cover her own expenses so she claimed it made more financial sense for her to quit her job and move in with her parents and have him live there too.  But as you say -  really how much extra is there? Some more  food/spending money for him? And you would hope he would have some savings to help cover the expenses. Anyways, her logic just doesn't make sense to me.  Who quits a good job in this economy?  I'm surprised her parents went along with this scheme.

I agree with your comment about the other -  that was my reaction - he's grown man. He should be able to figure it out.  Not a good sign.


----------



## DC-Cutie

CanuckBagLover said:


> With respect to the Jewish girl, I recall in the first episode her saying that she was an executive assistant in Manhattan and since her finance couldn't work on his visa, she couldn't support him and cover her own expenses so she claimed it made more financial sense for her to quit her job and move in with her parents and have him live there too.  But as you say -  really how much extra is there? Some more  food/spending money for him? And you would hope he would have some savings to help cover the expenses. Anyways, her logic just doesn't make sense to me.  Who quits a good job in this economy?  I'm surprised her parents went along with this scheme.
> 
> I agree with your comment about the other -  that was my reaction - he's grown man. He should be able to figure it out.  Not a good sign.



So does that mean the financial burden is now placed on her family?  Her logic makes ZERO sense. I'd keep working until his visa was approved. 

But her parents seem to have created an entitled princess


----------



## arnott

Grace123 said:


> I finally saw the first episode of the new season and I'm sorry to say *there is no couple that can top Danielle and Mohammed*. :grouch:


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Mark: "I'm beginning to see that she's not very well rounded, and a little immature.."

SHE'S A TEENAGER!! What did you expect?!! ush:

About NY girl.. As a woman who lives in a main city all by herself, I can tell you that it is possible to have him live with her no problem. What I got from her was that the money she doesn't use to pay bills, is all spent in luxuries, I guess she didn't want to give that up? Instead, now she'll be living off of her parents. Great plan..


----------



## buzzytoes

CanuckBagLover said:


> *With respect to the Jewish girl, I recall in the first episode her saying that she was an executive assistant in Manhattan and since her finance couldn't work on his visa, she couldn't support him and cover her own expenses so she claimed it made more financial sense for her to quit her job and move in with her parents and have him live there too. * But as you say -  really how much extra is there? Some more  food/spending money for him? And you would hope he would have some savings to help cover the expenses. Anyways, her logic just doesn't make sense to me.  Who quits a good job in this economy?  I'm surprised her parents went along with this scheme.
> 
> I agree with your comment about the other -  that was my reaction - he's grown man. He should be able to figure it out.  Not a good sign.



I missed that part - all I caught was they were moving in with her parents. I guess her parents must be okay with footing the bill for her for 90 days, but then what will they do once he can work? Not only will he be looking for a job, but she will be too! Not very bright on her part. Or her parents for that matter. They should have suggested maybe just sending her a little extra money every month.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> Mark: "I'm beginning to see that she's not very well rounded, and a little immature.."
> 
> SHE'S A TEENAGER!! What did you expect?!! ush:
> 
> About NY girl.. As a woman who lives in a main city all by herself, I can tell you that it is possible to have him live with her no problem. What I got from her was that the money she doesn't use to pay bills, is all spent in luxuries, I guess she didn't want to give that up? Instead, now she'll be living off of her parents. Great plan..



Totally agree on both points!


----------



## coconutsboston

buzzytoes said:


> I was a little confused as to why NYC girl was moving down to FL as well. Doesn't she have a job already in NYC? If she is already supporting herself, you'd think she could adjust her budget to include a little extra for the groceries he will eat.
> 
> Same with flying to Jamaica to pick her fiance up. Is he not a grown man? I know he has never been out of Jamaica but surely he can read and follow the signs in an airport?
> 
> Hope I can catch up On Demand. Think I forgot to add it to my DVR list and TLC isn't always up to date on their latest episodes.



All of this!  I couldn't figure out why the Israel guy wouldn't save the $500-ish and send it to her or bring it with him to cover some of the expenses when his visa is approved.  If they didn't think as far as neither of them working, the expenses associated with moving from NYC to FL, and him being a partner and saving some $ up too, then they have more to worry about than 90 days to get hitched.  

There's no excuse for the nurse flying to Jamaica to retrieve her fiance.


----------



## arnott

Loren is so dramatic and annoying.

That sure was an awkward meeting between the 21 year old daughter and the 19 year old fiancé.  "Hiiiiii!"


----------



## DC-Cutie

Noon - I would sleep one night in that filthy apartment with no privacy. 
Devar - I feel like her family wouldn't have the same reaction if he was white. 
Loren - yes, overly dramatic. Still don't know why she couldn't stay in NYC.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

DC-Cutie said:


> Noon - I would sleep one night in that filthy apartment with no privacy.
> Devar - I feel like her family wouldn't have the same reaction if he was white.
> Loren - yes, overly dramatic. Still don't know why she couldn't stay in NYC.



I know - I felt bad for Noon - Her fiance is so immature - how could he expect that it was acceptable to bring his fiance to live in pigsty with a roommate and no privacy. I also thought it not a good sign that he has no relationship with his parents to speak of - maybe there is a valid reason but its just my belief that we learn alot about how to deal with relationships from our parents.  

With respect to Devar, I thought her sister's questions were blunt and someone needed to ask them  but it came off racist to me.  Devar says all the right things but he doesn't seem sincere to me.

Loren - is really irritating me with her entitled whiny attitude. She kept going on how if any couple deserved the visa they did - what is so special about them?  Then she had the nerve to say what great sacrifices she was making in quitting her job, giving up her apartment in New York City and going home to live with her parents. Huh???

Mr. Creepy and Philippina girl - I don't know what to say.  She is very immature. I thought it telling that when his daughter asked what her plans were - to work; study - she had nothing to say.  I also thought  Mr. Creepy wants his daughter to be a  "playmate" for his finance.

Then we were  introduced to yet another couple.  A 39 Hispanic guy in Florida who is divorced because he cheated on his wife, obviously considers himself a "player" (why I don't know) and fell in love with 22 year old Colombian girl and proposed to her but also confesses to text flirting with other girls.  He says his fiance is the jealous type (wonder why). She's upset because the visa application is taking so long. These 2 look like a match made in heaven (sarcastic eye roll).

Nothing on the Mormon boy and the Russian girl this episode. I wish the producers of the show would cut out a couple or 2 so that we could see every couple each episode.  But will be definitely tuning in next week.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

I just don't see the appeal of Florida dude... Just.. No.
I feel really bad for poor little Noon. Her fiance is terrible.. Bringing her into that pigsty with the nude roommate..


----------



## arnott

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> I just don't see the appeal of Florida dude... Just.. No.
> I feel really bad for poor little Noon. Her fiance is terrible.. Bringing her into that pigsty with the nude roommate..



But he bought her that new tapestry and painted her a picture to make her feel at home!


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

arnott said:


> But he bought her that new tapestry and painted her a picture to make her feel at home!



That color by numbers crap?!
Grrrrlll bye!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

arnott said:


> But he bought her that new tapestry and painted her a picture to make her feel at home!



I wanted to rip it off the walls. Crap on the walls and roaches running all over the floors, the cabinet and in the fridge!!


----------



## mcb100

I can understand living in a small apartment, fine, even the outdated cabinets (that you most often find in apartments when you don't have a ton of money to spend. My whole kitchen looks so old fashioned but I couldn't pass my apartment up because the rent is so cheap.), maybe even the tacky elementary school decorations hanging from the ceiling, but the place was dirty. There is absolutely no excuse for having cockroaches in your home (dead ones, ones that have obviously been there for a while, he could have hired an exterminator by now.), and I love how he just opens up the fridge and there's cockroaches in there, (NEXT TO THE FOOD) and he just calmly opens and closes the door everyday.


Also, I think he has a roommate? No excuse for not telling the girl that. If he loves this girl, the least he could've done was clean or remove the dead bugs from his apartment and tell her that she'd be living with a third person as well! Definitely not off to a good start, and a man that can't bare to tell you those two things, well.....that might show a little bit of his true character. 


Also the older guy whose marrying someone who I believe is a bit younger than his own daughter---he is pushing this "friendship" on these girls way too much. It's awkward enough for his daughter to look up to a stepmom whose almost the same age as her, but he wants them to be friends and playmates???? That's asking too much. The lines are blurred, the roles are too different. If this new soon to be stepmom is indeed in fact, going to be a *stepmom,* then I don't think she should really be trying to be friends with his daughter as well....There's a different relationship between best friends and a stepmom to stepdaughter relationship. (I believe eventually, the stepmom will have some authority, that's why I'm saying this.)


----------



## arnott

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> That color by numbers crap?!
> Grrrrlll bye!!


----------



## pixiejenna

NYC girl is cray cray quitting her job and moving back home to be with her guy and seriously calling people at 2-3a to tell them his visa got approved?!? I'd be so annoyed if someone called me at 2am for this nonsense. I sure as heck would not wake up lol send me a text please, and we can talk at a reasonable time.

Vacay girls son hunter really seems to be excited to meet his step father to be which is good for her, but still a bit odd in my book. I still don't trust the guy he seems like a player to me. I think seeing her meet his mom should be really entertaining to watch lol.

The Mormon couple OMG I feel bad for the girl,his family is super judgmental the only one who seemed to even be cordial towards her was his grandma.  Also at their lunch she's shaming herself for being a bad person makes me worry about her mental state. Girl your still a kid don't beat yourself up for your past, she makes seem like she was a acholic stripper. You were just being a normal teenager doing normal teenage stuff.

Old creeper was pushing his daughter to be friends with his fiance was tough to watch. Just because they are close in age doesn't mean they will be friends, or even like each other. If I was his daughter I'd be really stand offish too, especially since he kicked her out to give the room to his fiance. Also was the dress his daughter wearing one of the ones he wanted to give his wife to be? I just remembered he wanted to give his daughters clothing to her which had some dresses and she like a sane person said no. He seems super cray cray yelling at the girl about not putting handprints on the window it's not allowed but not to worry he'll get her a towel to clean them off. And having a picture of his ex wife next to the bed when your bringing your fiance home  is a serious mind fcuk. I get having her pictures around for the kids but all your kids are out of the house now and they are not spending time in his bedroom. Keeping your ex's picture one of your nightstand while bad mouthing her is just a scary indication one of what's ahead ,seriously girl you should run as fast as you can far far away from this guy.

The big easy couple OMG I  felt so bad for that girl. Even if you have a awkward living arrangement in your apartment with the layout it's workable. However it was pretty clear she was not aware of the roommate or the layout of it all, which is pretty basic information you should be sharing with someone moving to another country for you. And the state of the apartment is disgusting I don't mind junk laying around  (lots of people have way more stuff than they need)  but a bug problem like that is a hygiene problem. That poor girl will probably spend her first few days cleaning the heck out of the place just so she can feel comfortable sleeping in there. I'd be afraid just to unpack. I also can't wait to hear more about the guy's estrangement from both of his parents, 5-10 years is a long time to go without talking with your family.

The other new couple I'll call Columbia girl and mama's boy. Mama's boy seems like a player he cheated on his first wife and already admitted to cheating on his fiance why does she still want to marry him? He doesn't seem to have any redeeming qualities going on there. Heck he met you while on a date with another girl. I can't figure why this girl is dumb enough to still want to be with him. This really seems like a green card marriage to me or she just wants to marry someone with money and doesn't mind turning a blind eye to the cheating because she's better off her than in her home country. I half think that because she's so young she might be naive enough to think things will be different when she's there and somehow he'll stop /change his ways. I can't wait to see his mom and her get along especially since they'll be living together that will be pure gold.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Old creeper was pushing his daughter to be friends with his fiance was tough to watch. Just because they are close in age doesn't mean they will be friends, or even like each other. If I was his daughter I'd be really stand offish too, especially since he kicked her out to give the room to his fiance. Also was the dress his daughter wearing one of the ones he wanted to give his wife to be? I just remembered he wanted to give his daughters clothing to her which had some dresses and she like a sane person said no. He seems super cray cray yelling at the girl about not putting handprints on the window it's not allowed but not to worry he'll get her a towel to clean them off. *And having a picture of his ex wife next to the bed when your bringing your fiance home  is a serious mind fcuk. I get having her pictures around for the kids but all your kids are out of the house now and they are not spending time in his bedroom. Keeping your ex's picture one of your nightstand while bad mouthing her is just a scary indication one of what's ahead ,seriously girl you should run as fast as you can far far away from this guy.*



I thought the ex-wife's picture was by the front door, not in the bedroom?


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> I thought the ex-wife's picture was by the front door, not in the bedroom?



I could be wrong but I thought it was on his nightstand. Either way the fact that he had a replacement picture on hand and failed to replace before she got there is effed up.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pixiejenna said:


> I could be wrong but I thought it was on his nightstand. Either way the fact that he had a replacement picture on hand and failed to replace before she got there is effed up.


It was in the bedroom and it was very insensitive not remove them but I do think that he replaced the picture at least in the bedroom with his new fiance the next day or so.  (Still not enough to redeem him in my eyes).


----------



## dooneybaby

DC-Cutie said:


> Noon - *I would sleep one night in that filthy apartment with no privacy. *
> Devar - I feel like her family wouldn't have the same reaction if he was white.
> Loren - yes, overly dramatic. Still don't know why she couldn't stay in NYC.


One night? With all those cockroaches? H3LL NO! That's some filthy living!


----------



## DrDior

I would cast side-eye at Devar too. Anyone remember Terry McMillan's divorce, when her hot Jamaican husband off the resort decided he was gay after moving to the States?

http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/matie...for-Stella-author-a-messy-divorce-2625485.php


----------



## dooneybaby

DrDior said:


> I would cast side-eye at Devar too. Anyone remember Terry McMillan's divorce, when her hot Jamaican husband off the resort decided he was gay after moving to the States?
> 
> http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/matie...for-Stella-author-a-messy-divorce-2625485.php


OMG, OMG!!! That's the first thing I thought of! That's so funny!


----------



## coconutsboston

DrDior said:


> I would cast side-eye at Devar too. Anyone remember Terry McMillan's divorce, when her hot Jamaican husband off the resort decided he was gay after moving to the States?
> 
> http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/matie...for-Stella-author-a-messy-divorce-2625485.php


This is exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## pixiejenna

DrDior said:


> I would cast side-eye at Devar too. Anyone remember Terry McMillan's divorce, when her hot Jamaican husband off the resort decided he was gay after moving to the States?
> 
> http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/matie...for-Stella-author-a-messy-divorce-2625485.php



Omg I never heard of this! I've heard of the movies but I never watched them. What a crazy twist of events for that poor woman.


----------



## buzzytoes

DrDior said:


> I would cast side-eye at Devar too. Anyone remember Terry McMillan's divorce, when her hot Jamaican husband off the resort decided he was gay after moving to the States?
> 
> http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/matie...for-Stella-author-a-messy-divorce-2625485.php



LOL I have to wonder who DIDN'T think of that when they saw him. It was my first thought certainly!


----------



## DC-Cutie

So the sister was really digging into Devar. I didn't care for how she mentioned STDs as if only he could be carrying something. What about her own sister?   She could have herpes, for all she know.  I just feel like they were straight racist.  If Devar was a white Jamaican, would they feel the same?

Prolly not!

The upcoming episode, they go looking for rings. But Devar can't afford it, so her parents will buy the set. Ummm, if you can't afford a ring, just get a plain band. I'm thinking when a man asks for a woman's hand, he'd supposed to buy th ring. Not her parents. Her parents didn't propose.


----------



## arnott

Can't wait for tonight's episode.  Previews show Melanie meeting Devar's mom and old guy blowing a whistle to get Nikki out of bed.  This is getting good!


----------



## pixiejenna

Omg I can't believe creeper guy bought his fiance a car but not just any car the same car he bought his ex wife! Run Nikki run! He is very obviously not over his ex wife 25 years later. I feel like he's trying to turn Nikki into his ex wife. Also if my bf woke me up with a train whistle I'd freaking punch him. 

I can't believe that Melanie parents are buying her wedding rings, especially at her age. Just get some simple plain bands for now and you can upgrade down the line. It's funny that her sister doesn't seem to like Devar and his mom doesn't seem to like her but is willing to over look it as long as it brings him into the US. Ironically in the preview for next week's episode they are talking and he says that he'll send money home to his sister's and she's already talking prenup lol. 

I feel bad for the Mormon girl she keeps worrying about how his family will think she's a bad person because of her past. It was nice of them to go up to her and try to get to know her, but sadly they were very judgmental towards her. The dress shopping was sad to watch, she didn't want something conservative and has to find a way to hide her tattoo. Why not just cover it up with make-up? 

Columbia girls family doesn't seem to like her fiance at all. I can't really blame them he doesn't seem to have any redeeming qualities. I don't know why they think it's his fault that she isn't getting the visa quicker. 

Noon's fiance had a sweet idea to propose in person and I liked that his friends helped out with it, it really made it a big event. However I don't think he picked the right activity to do it she seemed to be scared out if her mind.


----------



## arnott

I LOLed when Mark told Nikki he had gotten his ex-wife the same car!


----------



## dooneybaby

pixiejenna said:


> Omg I can't believe creeper guy bought his fiance a car but not just any car the same car he bought his ex wife!* Run Nikki run! *He is very obviously not over his ex wife 25 years later. I feel like he's trying to turn Nikki into his ex wife. Also if my bf woke me up with a train whistle I'd freaking punch him.
> 
> I can't believe that Melanie parents are buying her wedding rings, especially at her age. Just get some simple plain bands for now and you can upgrade down the line. It's funny that her sister doesn't seem to like Devar and his mom doesn't seem to like her but is willing to over look it as long as it brings him into the US. Ironically in the preview for next week's episode they are talking and he says that he'll send money home to his sister's and she's already talking prenup lol.
> 
> I feel bad for the Mormon girl she keeps worrying about how his family will think she's a bad person because of her past. It was nice of them to go up to her and try to get to know her, but sadly they were very judgmental towards her. The dress shopping was sad to watch, she didn't want something conservative and has to find a way to hide her tattoo. Why not just cover it up with make-up?
> 
> Columbia girls family doesn't seem to like her fiance at all. I can't really blame them he doesn't seem to have any redeeming qualities. I don't know why they think it's his fault that she isn't getting the visa quicker.
> 
> Noon's fiance had a sweet idea to propose in person and I liked that his friends helped out with it, it really made it a big event. However I don't think he picked the right activity to do it she seemed to be scared out if her mind.


She can't just drive off? :lolots:


----------



## pixiejenna

dooneybaby said:


> She can't just drive off? :lolots:



No she can't since she doesn't know how to drive. But don't worry creeper taught his kids how to drive so he can teach her too, you know as a great bonding experience.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pixiejenna said:


> Omg I can't believe creeper guy bought his fiance a car but not just any car the same car he bought his ex wife! Run Nikki run! He is very obviously not over his ex wife 25 years later. I feel like he's trying to turn Nikki into his ex wife. Also if my bf woke me up with a train whistle I'd freaking punch him.
> 
> I can't believe that Melanie parents are buying her wedding rings, especially at her age. Just get some simple plain bands for now and you can upgrade down the line. It's funny that her sister doesn't seem to like Devar and his mom doesn't seem to like her but is willing to over look it as long as it brings him into the US. Ironically in the preview for next week's episode they are talking and he says that he'll send money home to his sister's and she's already talking prenup lol.
> 
> I feel bad for the Mormon girl she keeps worrying about how his family will think she's a bad person because of her past. It was nice of them to go up to her and try to get to know her, but sadly they were very judgmental towards her. The dress shopping was sad to watch, she didn't want something conservative and has to find a way to hide her tattoo. Why not just cover it up with make-up?
> 
> Columbia girls family doesn't seem to like her fiance at all. I can't really blame them he doesn't seem to have any redeeming qualities. I don't know why they think it's his fault that she isn't getting the visa quicker.
> 
> Noon's fiance had a sweet idea to propose in person and I liked that his friends helped out with it, it really made it a big event. However I don't think he picked the right activity to do it she seemed to be scared out if her mind.



Mr. Creepy just gets creepier by the minute - buying Nikki the same car model his exwife had?  The fact that this model has automatic steering instead of a stick shift is supposed to make her feel better?  Waking her up by blowing a whistle? What she supposed to do - come running like a dog?  

I feel sorry for the Russian the girl - I think she really is trying and cares for her fiance but his family and friends as you say are so judgmental.  I fear she is just going to get emotionally destroyed by the whole process.

As for Melanie and Devar, I thought it was completely ridiculous for her parents to buy her wedding rings - she's 33 and on her second marriage.  She and Devar should pay for their own rings and if they can't afford an expensive ring then get something cheap. I thought it hilarious that Devar was trying to kiss her and say "I love you" in the jewellery store and she was completely irritated by it and batting him away.  I also thought it interesting that Devar's mother is in Maryland and she was sponsoring him to come to the United States until he met Melanie.  So its another mark against him in my view - that this is a marriage of convience to get a green card.  He just doesn't come off genuine to me.

Columbia girl comes across as a very immature spoiled brat.   I don't like her or him.

The engagement proposal for Noon, I guess was a sweet gesture but honestly I couldn't help but think instead of spending money on a skydiving proposal, save it towards rent on new place - without roaches and a roommate.

Anyways, I think Lauren's fiance arrives from Israel next week - that should be interesting.


----------



## DC-Cutie

With the Russian girl I can't tell if they are being judgmental or if she's overthinking it all. Like we get it you used to dance, used to drink and we see thru shirts. 

Devar - on the phone his mother seemed really distant. But in person, she seemed OK. 

Old dude - everything about him seems stuck in time. His home seems outdated, too. The fact that he got that girl the same exact car!  He's stuck on his ex wife, too


----------



## mcb100

The old dude is obviously still stuck on his ex wife and that's why he still had her picture up, and that's why he bought her the same model of car....I kind of find that really disrespectful. Imagine being a new girlfriend and leaving your home behind for someone, & then they're constantly reminding you of their previous marriage. 
  Also, if he really wants this to work out with the age differences he needs to stop relating everything the girl does to his own daughter. The whole "oh I can teach you how to drive, just like I taught my daughter to drive", he's always comparing the two of them....makes the age difference creepy. He needs to start thinking of this girl as a wife and not just viewing her in the light of "like one of my daughter's friends, that I really happen to love." It's also like he wants them to instantly become best friends just because they are similar in age....constantly leaving them alone together. I mean, he's trying to make them best friends....what's gonna happen when this girl eventually becomes a stepmom to his daughter? Then she'll have some authority, but if they become BFFs for life, then the whole thing will just be weird. He needs to understand that "best friend" and "stepmom" are two different roles.


----------



## arnott

He did say to his daughter, "Don't look at her as your step-mom"!


----------



## princess621

I cannot believe all the bugs in that New Orleans house...poor girl should go back home!


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

"I have to clean messy man house."
Poor little Moon &#128547; Run little Moon, run away!!


----------



## arnott

And she's cleaning while he's sitting there playing video games!


----------



## Vidarose

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> "I have to clean messy man house."
> 
> Poor little Moon [emoji21] Run little Moon, run away!!




Yes, poor girl...but I think her nickname is Noon


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

^^ Yes, it is!

And yes, they couldn't even pretend they wanted to help clean up THEIR pigsty  Dirty boys are the worst!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I don't understand why he couldn't work and save money to move into a place of his own before she arrived in the US.  If I was noon, I'd be pissed and ready to either go live in a hotel or back to my country.


----------



## mcb100

^Yeah, nothing wrong with living in a tiny starter apartment if you're single, or planning to have a relationship & still live by yourself, but if a girl is going to come move in with you shouldn't you tell her about the house where she's going to be living? He knew he was planning on living with her, so he could have moved out. IMHO, having roommates is totally fine but having roommates *and *living with a girlfriend or boyfriend at the same time, usually doesn't work out. Plus the fact that he didn't tell her about the roommate which is a huge red flag and he didn't mention to her that the place is disgusting and covered in bugs. (Like I said, nothing wrong with a starter apartment done the right way, but he did everything wrong.) 


Seriously, I consider myself to be on the messy side (SO is a clean freak), and I would never live in that apartment. Forget about messy clothes, the place is littered in huge freaky a*s bugs! Poor Noon probably goes to sleep at night and watches bugs crawl over the covers.


----------



## arnott

Who watched tonight's episode?  What did you think of Melanie's sister asking Devar how many girlfriends he's had and how many one night stands?


----------



## pixiejenna

I think both of Melanies sisters are very skeptical of Devar, but with good reason. I don't think it's appropriate to ask someone about their sex life the first time you are meeting them and both of her sisters  did just that. However I feel like they are doing this out of love they clearly are worried about what's going to potentially happen to there sister. I do like that the one asked him about what he'll do with his money once he can work. I think his answer really shocked Mel, and made her start doubting him. I get wanting to take care of your family but there is no reason why his sisters who are grown women can't take care of themselves. Also when you get married that is your new family and your greatest priority, not taking care of your grown siblings. Especially if you want to have kids. It's also kind of shocking that they haven't even discussed this yet.

Oy NYC girl making the chat they had with Alex is family all about her by running off and crying.

The Mormon girl really did not like the salsa dancing lol I don't really blame her. She also seems pretty home sick, which makes me wonder if she'll bounce. His family hasn't been very welcoming towards her so I kind of feel like it won't take a lot to make her want to peace out.

I thought it was hilarious when the creeper saw all his books on the floor. He's very ocd about how he wants things, and he's treating his fiance like a little kid who has to learn how to do everything just the way he likes or else.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> I think both of Melanies sisters are very skeptical of Devar, but with good reason. I don't think it's appropriate to ask someone about their sex life the first time you are meeting them and both of her sisters  did just that. However I feel like they are doing this out of love they clearly are worried about what's going to potentially happen to there sister. I do like that the one asked him about what he'll do with his money once he can work. I think his answer really shocked Mel, and made her start doubting him. I get wanting to take care of your family but there is no reason why his sisters who are grown women can't take care of themselves. Also when you get married that is your new family and your greatest priority, not taking care of your grown siblings. Especially if you want to have kids. It's also kind of shocking that they haven't even discussed this yet.
> 
> *Oy NYC girl making the chat they had with Alex is family all about her by running off and crying.*
> 
> The Mormon girl really did not like the salsa dancing lol I don't really blame her. She also seems pretty home sick, which makes me wonder if she'll bounce. His family hasn't been very welcoming towards her so I kind of feel like it won't take a lot to make her want to peace out.
> 
> I thought it was hilarious when the creeper saw all his books on the floor. He's very ocd about how he wants things, and he's treating his fiance like a little kid who has to learn how to do everything just the way he likes or else.



I've said from the start that she's a high maintenance drama queen!  And she likes things exactly her way and didn't even want to give Alexei any room in the closet.  He didn't even have a place to put his bag as she didn't want his bag on her shoe chair.   I laughed at how unhappy Alexei looked having dinner with the family.  It was just comical.  I think he's going to get tired of her and eventually leave.

I think Mormon guy's girl should go back to Prague.   In the previews it shows his Dad talking to her and his mother is sitting there with her arms crossed.  They are so unwelcoming and judgemental.  She shouldn't have to completely change who she is to make some guy and his family happy.

When I first saw the commercials I thought Melanie's older sister (the blonde) was her mother!  

I can't believe Nikki is still wearing a zip tie as an engagement ring.  Instead of getting her a car she can't drive he probably should have gotten her a real ring.  In the previews for next week Mark says to Nikki, "My ex-wife said the same thing!" and she looks pissed!  :lolots:    Imagine he gets her the exact same style engagement ring as his ex-wife!

I think they should have left Columbian girl and fat guy off the show.  It's annoying how one couple is left out of every episode because there are too many couples.  I would have much rather watched Thai girl and New Orleans guy tonight.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

arnott said:


> Who watched tonight's episode?  What did you think of Melanie's sister asking Devar how many girlfriends he's had and how many one night stands?


I thought that was really out of line (though I didn't believe his answer). I understand they are concerned about their sister and his motives and I would be too.  But I felt there was a lot of racist undertones and stereotypes to the question. Really its nobody's business but Devar's and Melanie's, if they are committed to getting married they should each know each other's relevant prior relationship histories.  

The other interesting question that came up with them was finances when Devar made it clear that he was going to send money home to his family and boy was Melanie pissed.    I can understand Melanie's point of view but I also feel sympathetic to Devar.  He clearly feels he is the head of the family with his father gone and feels he has a financial obligation to help out his sisters (and I think its not quite so easy to get good jobs in Jamaica as Melanie so blythly suggested though I think both his sisters are working) but Devar also has to be realistic if he truly is committed to life with Melanie in the US. It is unreasonable for him to expect that he can send most of any money he earns home, he needs to contribute to the household expenses with Melanie as well.  Melanie has rushed into things far too quickly. Will be interesting to see what happens.

As for the rest of the episode, it was pretty boring - Mr. Creepy being his usually creepy, controlling self, the poor Russian girl waking up to the fact that she's not in Prague anymore; the Columbian girl shopping for a wedding dress (seems premature to me when you don't even have the Visa yet and *****ing about whether she can trust her fiance - this couple is just a trainwreck waiting to happen).

One final note on Lauren. Thought it hysterical that her Dad read them the house rules - I don't want to see it, here it...etc...  But I can't stand her.  I laughed when she said she was always doing everything for everyone else and this was her chance at happiness for herself for once.  As if.  She is very entitled spoiled drama queen. And I couldn't believe how she ran off and locked herself in the bathroom in tears after the Skype call with her fiance's family in Israel.  If anyone should be upset, it should be him because he obviously misses his family and they miss him  and yet by running away and locking the door, Lauren made it all about herself.


----------



## DC-Cutie

CanuckBagLover said:


> I thought that was really out of line (though I didn't believe his answer). I understand they are concerned about their sister and his motives and I would be too.  But I felt there was a lot of racist undertones and stereotypes to the question. Really its nobody's business but Devar's and Melanie's, if they are committed to getting married they should each know each other's relevant prior relationship histories.
> 
> The other interesting question that came up with them was finances when Devar made it clear that he was going to send money home to his family and boy was Melanie pissed.    I can understand Melanie's point of view but I also feel sympathetic to Devar.  He clearly feels he is the head of the family with his father gone and feels he has a financial obligation to help out his sisters (and I think its not quite so easy to get good jobs in Jamaica as Melanie so blythly suggested though I think both his sisters are working) but Devar also has to be realistic if he truly is committed to life with Melanie in the US. It is unreasonable for him to expect that he can send most of any money he earns home, he needs to contribute to the household expenses with Melanie as well.  Melanie has rushed into things far too quickly. Will be interesting to see what happens.



This was so interesting - Devar said he's basically sending home 90% of his salary when he starts working!  Well geeze, he should have just stayed in Jamaica, living with his family.  Because no way in HECK would my husband send home damn near all of his salary to his family.  His sister seemed like she didn't have paying bills on her mind.  It's really sad

Now on to Melanie's two unsightly looking sisters - one asked Devar about STDs in the last episode.  How do they know Melanie isn't walking around with Herpes or some other STD?  Why does it have to be Devar.  And the question about the number of people he's slept with - none of their damn business!  I mean they need to be asking Melanie how many men she has slept with on her vacations, just saying - look how she got Devar.

The NYC girl - I can't deal with her face gestures and crying every 5  minutes.  Again, he should have stayed in Israel worked, saved some money and moved on his own.  She should have stayed in NYC and done the same. 2 adults moving into the parents home is the wrong move.  Everybody wants their privacy and well, you can't get that living with your parents.  She strikes me as an entitled princess.  Her sister seems the total opposite


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> I've said from the start that she's a high maintenance drama queen!  And she likes things exactly her way and didn't even want to give Alexei any room in the closet.  He didn't even have a place to put his bag as she didn't want his bag on her shoe chair.   I laughed at how unhappy Alexei looked having dinner with the family.  It was just comical.  I think he's going to get tired of her and eventually leave.
> 
> I think Mormon guy's girl should go back to Prague.   In the previews it shows his Dad talking to her and his mother is sitting there with her arms crossed.  They are so unwelcoming and judgemental.  She shouldn't have to completely change who she is to make some guy and his family happy.
> 
> When I first saw the commercials I thought Melanie's older sister (the blonde) was her mother!
> 
> I can't believe Nikki is still wearing a zip tie as an engagement ring.  Instead of getting her a car she can't drive he probably should have gotten her a real ring.  In the previews for next week Mark says to Nikki, "My ex-wife said the same thing!" and she looks pissed!  :lolots:    Imagine he gets her the exact same style engagement ring as his ex-wife!
> 
> I think they should have left Columbian girl and fat guy off the show.  It's annoying how one couple is left out of every episode because there are too many couples.  I would have much rather watched Thai girl and New Orleans guy tonight.



My money is on if the creeper has it he will just recycle his ex wife's ring and give that to Nikki.


----------



## mcb100

I'm really starting to hate the older guy with the younger girl (and not because he's with a younger girl.). The way he reacted when she was trying to help him organize! Okay, so maybe I wouldn't want someone to come in and rearrange my books, but she was trying to help you! No wonder why this guy originally got divorced--he wants everything done his way! It's just kind of controlling. (He seems to be the kind of guy to be like "you get up in the morning exactly when I say as I wake you up with a whistle" and "Don't really touch or rearrange any of my stuff" and "No, you will drive the car that I bought for you".) 
  Compromise.....He wants everything done exactly his way and only his way, and this girl should leave him.


----------



## pixiejenna

Ugg today's eppy was rough. 

NYC girl your fiance doesn't want to be a model but you are too dang selfish to listen to the words coming out of his mouth. Maybe if you weren't superficial you could see he hated every second of it and just did it too make her happy. The fact that he wants a job that is meaningful makes me like him.

The creeper was in usual form. I think Nikki is going to bolt by the end of the show. She really wants to have kids and is too young to give that up. And Mr creeper keeps repeating how much he doesn't want kids, it's not a part of his life plan blah blah blah. I think she's finally starting to see  that one he's not going to change his mind and two he's very much my way or the highway.

I was happy to see the new Orleans couple move into a new place and Noon was  comfortable enough to go around town on her own. I don't blame her for not  liking him flirting with his customers that is a  totally normal reaction to have. The only question is, is he just doing it for the money or does he take it farther?


I was happy to see the Mormon family open up to Alexandria. Well at least the father was the mom was a bit hard to read. She looked like was going to cry I just don't know if it's good tears or bad tears. They don't seem to get much screen time since they don't really have a lot of drama.


----------



## arnott

Happy that New Orleans couple finally moved into their own place.

So at first Devar said he was going to send 90% of his paycheck back to his family and now he says he'll only send money if they need it?  What?  I think he is just letting Melanie believe that.  His sister already asked him for money and it was not because of an emergency, she just wanted him to help pay the bills.

Poor Alexei.  Loren is so annoying and overbearing.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Nikki is just miserable and mark is the source of her misery. He is stuck in the past!  Im a weird way, I want her to go ahead and marry him, get her green card then quickly chuck deuces!  Everything is about him and his ex wife. Nobody wants to keep hearing that. 

And why doesn't he have a proper dining room set?  Sitting on those fold out chairs

Loren and alexi - she needs to calm down. He already moved here for her, now she's pushing him to do something he obviously doesn't feel comfortable doing


----------



## CanuckBagLover

arnott said:


> Happy that New Orleans couple finally moved into their own place.
> 
> So at first Devar said he was going to send 90% of his paycheck back to his family and now he says he'll only send money if they need it?  What?  I think he is just letting Melanie believe that.  His sister already asked him for money and it was not because of an emergency, she just wanted him to help pay the bills.
> 
> Poor Alexei.  Loren is so annoying and overbearing.




The New Orleans couple moving out of the cockroach motel was the biggest of the surprise of the show to me!  I thought the scene with at the bar and those 2 girls was a set up though.

I noticed to how Devar changed his story. Don't trust the guy.  

I feel sorry for Alexei to - he needs to stand up to Loren.  Though I know Loren was so excited about him modeling I also wonder if there was suggestion by production - I mean it must be kind of boring in terms of filming - neither of them working just hanging out.  I respected Alexei for saying he would like a public service job such as fireman or police officer, but I wonder how happy Loren would be on a police officer or fireman's salary. She seems like a very superficial entitled girl to me. 

Mr. Creepy just disgusts me.  Nikki is severely depressed - its not just PMS.  A 19 year old girl is too young to say she will never want to have children and as  a 58 year old Mr. Creepy should now that.  I was disgusted about the birth control talk. If he doesn't want children so badly why hasn't he got a vasectemy?  Why is it always up to the woman?

I was also disgusted about he referred to the past 28 years of raising children as his "life being ripped apart".  Really? That's how you think about raising your kids?  I know he plays the martyr but I bet he fought his ex-wife tooth and nail over custody not because of love but of spite and to punish his first wife for daring to leave him.  He is a narcissistic, controlling, spiteful man.  Nikki should run run run.

Glad to see the Russian girl make some progress with her future Mormon inlaws.  But I think she should run as well.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

I hope Nikki heard this clearly: "What I dont wanna do, is spent my decades of quality time finishing someone else's dream. That would make me a fool."

That statement spoke volumes..


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Alexei is too good a guy for Loren's  shallow a$$ 
I hope he realizes that and leaves..


----------



## mcb100

I know. The superficial girl who lives with her finance in her parents apartment---she probably wants bragging rights to say she's with a "male model" because it may sound glamorous. But that seems really immature to me, tbh. Like something we'd say before we hit highschool. Plus, I think since they are going to get married, that it'd be better to get a more stable job such as a fireman or policeman...at least those types of jobs have a salary that you can count on, a model's salary varies all the time, I think, and it depends on if they can find certain work or if they can't. (In which case, if they can't, you might struggle a lot financially.) 


  Melanie and Devar--She really didn't know about his plan to send money back to his family before he moved out to be with her, did she? I don't see anything wrong with sending 20 bucks back here and there to your family, helping with food or something like that. I also don't really see anything wrong with you sending a lot back to your family if you're making a ton of money and you can cover your spouse/kids and their expenses too. But Devar isn't making any money at all, and I don't know about his education but since Melanie seems to be the breadwinner, when he does make money it probably won't be a lot....and he's already claiming to send 90% of that back to his family??? I understand wanting to give back and be nice, but that only leaves 10% for your soon to be wife and her kid/if you eventually have kids? I mean, no doubt that Melanie can support herself but I always like to think that if I lost my job (we live together), my SO would cover me/help me financially till I got another one, and that if my SO lost his job, then I would help him as well.....there's not much of a safety net to fall back on if he's only going to have 10% of his money for Melanie and him + her kid and any kids that they may have......


----------



## arnott

mcb100 said:


> I know. The superficial girl who lives with her finance in her parents apartment---she probably wants bragging rights to say she's with a "male model" because it may sound glamorous. But that seems really immature to me, tbh. Like something we'd say before we hit highschool. Plus, I think since they are going to get married, that it'd be better to get a more stable job such as a fireman or policeman...at least those types of jobs have a salary that you can count on, a model's salary varies all the time, I think, and it depends on if they can find certain work or if they can't. (In which case, if they can't, you might struggle a lot financially.)
> 
> 
> Melanie and Devar--She really didn't know about his plan to send money back to his family before he moved out to be with her, did she? I don't see anything wrong with sending* 20 bucks back* here and there to your family, helping with food or something like that. I also don't really see anything wrong with you sending a lot back to your family if you're making a ton of money and you can cover your spouse/kids and their expenses too. But Devar isn't making any money at all, and I don't know about his education but since Melanie seems to be the breadwinner, when he does make money it probably won't be a lot....and he's already claiming to send 90% of that back to his family??? I understand wanting to give back and be nice, but that only leaves 10% for your soon to be wife and her kid/if you eventually have kids? I mean, no doubt that Melanie can support herself but I always like to think that if I lost my job (we live together), my SO would cover me/help me financially till I got another one, and that if my SO lost his job, then I would help him as well.....there's not much of a safety net to fall back on if he's only going to have 10% of his money for Melanie and him + her kid and any kids that they may have......



20 bucks?  Did you mean to say 200 bucks?


----------



## DC-Cutie

I was really hoping Devar had his figures wrong. But nah, dude wants to send basically his whole paycheck back. 

His sisters need to make it on their own now. They weren't doing too bad - a computer, Skype and Internet


----------



## arnott

Loren reminded me of those stage moms on Toddlers and Tiaras the way she was trying to make Alexei copy her poses when he was in front of the camera.

So Mark doesn't want Nikki to have kids but I can't imagine him wanting her to go to school, get a job, or having any life outside of him.  She is going to be bored out of her mind.    I wonder why we never hear about Nikki's family?


----------



## arnott

New episode tonight!  Who's watching?


----------



## pixiejenna

I'm glad that Alexi stood up to Lauren over the stupid modeling gig. She truly looked crushed that he didn't want to do her dream. At least she was smart enough to not push him after he put in his two cents.

Noon going to the temple seemed to make her miss home and family. I don't think she's going to get the sense of family she wants with his family. I'm going to go out on a limb and guess that his mom is a addict and that's why he cut ties with her. And his dad was a deadbeat who only casually made appearances in his life.

I'm glad that Alexandra parents were able to come and see their wedding. It must be awkward for both families with the language barrier I hope both sides attempts to learn each others language so they can genuinely get  to know each other better. So far this couple seems to be the most likely to make it down the aisle and make it.

Nikki and the creepers daughter actually got along well and she seemed to pick up on pretty quickly that Nikki isn't really happy. I'm glad that Nikki brought her issues with mark constantly bringing up his ex and how it makes her feel. Sadly it won't change anything, the only thing mark cares about is what he wants and having things done his way he's too selfish. He honestly hasn't done anything to try to make her happy or even seem to make her a priority in his life. Unless he makes some major changes she's going back home, so she's probably the first one to bounce.

Watching the Melanie shop for a wedding dress was annoying. I don't know why she really annoys me so much probably because she's always talking about money being tight and she's doing a bunch of expensive things. It's her second wedding and she's treating it like her first. Especially since she's really starting to second guess devar  and his motives.

I feel like Fernando and  Carolina will have a lot of drama. His mom already hates her before she's even met her. She's putting her down before she came and literally the first meal she continues. I'm annoyed that he didn't stand up to his mom over her berating her during the meal she was totally out of line.


----------



## arnott

Fernando's mom is hilarious.

Mom: You like cats?

Carolina: I love cats!

Mom:  I don't like cats.



And saying the drug sniffing dog must have been having lunch when Carolina arrived!  

And telling Carolina she would get fat in a month!  

Next week looks interesting with Alexei getting pissed that Loren went to see male strippers!


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> I'm glad that Alexi stood up to Lauren over the stupid modeling gig. She truly looked crushed that he didn't want to do her dream. At least she was smart enough to not push him after he put in his two cents.
> 
> Noon going to the temple seemed to make her miss home and family. I don't think she's going to get the sense of family she wants with his family. I'm going to go out on a limb and guess that his mom is a addict and that's why he cut ties with her. And his dad was a deadbeat who only casually made appearances in his life.
> 
> I'm glad that Alexandra parents were able to come and see their wedding. It must be awkward for both families with the language barrier I hope both sides attempts to learn each others language so they can genuinely get  to know each other better. So far this couple seems to be the most likely to make it down the aisle and make it.
> 
> Nikki and the creepers daughter actually got along well and she seemed to pick up on pretty quickly that Nikki isn't really happy. I'm glad that Nikki brought her issues with mark constantly bringing up his ex and how it makes her feel. Sadly it won't change anything, the only thing mark cares about is what he wants and having things done his way he's too selfish. He honestly hasn't done anything to try to make her happy or even seem to make her a priority in his life. Unless he makes some major changes she's going back home, so she's probably the first one to bounce.
> 
> Watching the Melanie shop for a wedding dress was annoying. I don't know why *she really annoys me so much probably because she's always talking about money being tight and she's doing a bunch of expensive things. *It's her second wedding and she's treating it like her first. Especially since she's really starting to second guess devar  and his motives.
> 
> I feel like Fernando and  Carolina will have a lot of drama. His mom already hates her before she's even met her. She's putting her down before she came and literally the first meal she continues. I'm annoyed that he didn't stand up to his mom over her berating her during the meal she was totally out of line.



Yeah she said she was going to pay $400 just for flowers.  She said she's paying for the entire wedding herself, does Devar have zero savings?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Melanie - she's just dumb!  Why whine about the money NOW?  She knew he didn't have money when she was going back and forth. womder why they just don't go to the justice of the peace and call it a day. 

Noon - is about to be crushed when she finds out her man comes from a pretty messed up family. His mom looked like she was an alcoholic or on drugs. Noon, seems pretty cool though. 

Mark - is still living in 1981 with his ex wife. He needs to get over it!  Nikki poor thing is really over it. Can't blame her. It was nice of his daughter to hang out with her. They seemed to get along much better.

Fernando and Carolina will have trouble because of his mother. I can't imagine going to marry my man AND live with his parents!!!   It's just a bad living situation, the mother will always think she's the head bish in charge and will let Carolina know it every chance she gets n


----------



## slang

I don't understand Melanie, did she JUST look at her bank account & see no money left. 
If money was tight why did she fly to Jamaica to get Devar, he could have flown by himself like every other fiancé on the show.

Also why have a wedding they can't afford. Getting married and having a wedding party are 2 different things. They can get married with very little expense but she's trying on dresses and complaining about $400 flowers when they have no money! Geez, didn't her parents have to buy them their rings!


----------



## pixiejenna

ITA I feel like Melanie should just go to court and call it a day. It's her second marriage why waste a bunch of money that you don't really have to spend. Especially since Devar is bringing nothing to the table financially.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Omg .. Fernandito's mom is so rude!
"Colombian people are crazy. Because the white powder."  She really hates her.


----------



## mcb100

I think that Nikki and the older man are going to break up. How could you not discuss having children before deciding to go on 90 day fiancé? It's a dealbreaker. He's basically saying that if she were to tell him that she wants to be a mom one day in the future that he would break up with her, and she's getting very upset because at 19 years old she can't officially say that she will never want to have a child in her life. (And I get the feeling that she will want to be a mom one day.) 


Also, the guy who is the bartender--I totally disagree. You do not have to hit on the customers to make a decent living, (and if you do, you should choose something else.). My SO was a serviceman, and I find it okay too even when talking to service people to be like "may I have another juice hun?" Or "can I get that for you m'am?" But you don't ask them if they're single or not!! They were obviously hitting on him & he was obviously encouraging that (I'd be mad if my SO asked a customer if they're single or not, kinda crossing the line), probably to make more money. And his poor finance is just sitting there...that's not okay.


----------



## arnott

mcb100 said:


> I think that Nikki and the older man are going to break up*. How could you not discuss having children before deciding to go on 90 day fiancé? *It's a dealbreaker. He's basically saying that if she were to tell him that she wants to be a mom one day in the future that he would break up with her, and she's getting very upset because at 19 years old she can't officially say that she will never want to have a child in her life. (And I get the feeling that she will want to be a mom one day.)
> 
> 
> Also, the guy who is the bartender--I totally disagree. You do not have to hit on the customers to make a decent living, (and if you do, you should choose something else.). My SO was a serviceman, and I find it okay too even when talking to service people to be like "may I have another juice hun?" Or "can I get that for you m'am?" But you don't ask them if they're single or not!! They were obviously hitting on him & he was obviously encouraging that (I'd be mad if my SO asked a customer if they're single or not, kinda crossing the line), probably to make more money. And his poor finance is just sitting there...that's not okay.



Mark said that he had told Nikki from the beginning that he didn't want kids.  Somebody made the comment that after the older man dies she'd probably still be able to have kids!  Because at 19 she still has  20+ more years she can still have kids.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I knew Loren was cray when she couldn't find a Jewish man in NYC or South Florida. That is like being in the ocean and unable to get wet.


----------



## arnott

2 hour episode tonight!


----------



## DC-Cutie

BagOuttaHell said:


> I knew Loren was cray when she couldn't find a Jewish man in NYC or South Florida. That is like being in the ocean and unable to get wet.



Good point. Both of those places have large Jewish populations. It's strange that she seems to be very spoiled and entitled, so you'd think she'd choose a mate that was well established, had money and willing to put up with her demands.  But, I imagine she'd be a MIL's worst nightmare. 



arnott said:


> 2 hour episode tonight!



Thank ya!!!  I'm ready... 

Ready for Nikki to leave mark!  Ready for Melanie to STFU about the money she doesn't have


----------



## slang

arnott said:


> 2 hour episode tonight!



Is it the finale?


----------



## pixiejenna

I don't think it's the finale I think only a month and a half has passed and the newest couple just started their 90 days.

Lorens entitlement doesn't surprise me she's a JAP. I think she's too shallow and that's the real reason why she couldn't find a guy. She wants a trophy husband that can make everyone jealous of. I wonder if a part of Alexei's appeal is that her MIL is in another country so she won't have to deal with her. ITA she would be a MILL'S worst nightmare.


----------



## Graw

I flipped to the show ... a 19 year old from the Philippines  marrying a 58 year old man is gross.  He doesn't seem nice to her either.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Mark makes life miserable


----------



## dooneybaby

DC-Cutie said:


> Mark makes life miserable


He's a miserable man. He just wants someone to control. 
Why does this guy even want to be married?


----------



## dooneybaby

Do these couples understand the concept of marriage? Why the heck would you marry someone if you're constantly arguing with them BEFORE the wedding. There's no laughter, no joy, no sharing, no supporting each other, there's just fighting. Do these people think that's what life is about?
Sad.


----------



## DC-Cutie

dooneybaby said:


> He's a miserable man. He just wants someone to control.
> Why does this guy even want to be married?



He wants to be married to have someone to control. 

Nikki signed th prenup.  She's already giving into what he wants. Everything is about him. She wants kids, but he's not hearing any of that. 

Noon looked beautiful in her traditional dress.


----------



## slang

Aleksandra & Noon both are lovely brides.

I loved Noon's gold dress, very pretty. Weird how casual the guests were at their wedding. The Uncle was wearing shorts.


----------



## pinktailcat

dooneybaby said:


> He's a miserable man. He just wants someone to control.
> Why does this guy even want to be married?




So disgusted by this person. Age difference I could try really hard to understand but what's up with his pitch about the prenup? 

I am not saying that this girl is not responsible for what's happening but I hope she studies hard and gets a good job and ditches this miserable person in near future  If she still decided to get marry to this horrible person.


----------



## Tiny_T

I am not a fan of Fernando. He doesnt seem to be committed. He has cheated on Carolina while they have been date. He also cheated on the previous lady he dated.

Mark makes my skin crawl and I do believe he is taking advantage of Nikki's.

I wish the best for Aleksandra and Noon.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Fernandos mother is looking down on Carolina and treating her badly, thinking her son is too good for her. WRONG!

I feel like to need to go Baltimore and find Nikki.  Talk some sense into her. I bet the attorney she went to is looking at this episode, shaking his head in disbelief


----------



## arnott

Anyone else amused when Loren's mother told her to go f*ck herself?


----------



## arnott

pinktailcat said:


> So disgusted by this person. Age difference I could try really hard to understand but what's up with his pitch about the prenup?
> 
> I am not saying that this girl is not responsible for what's happening but I hope she studies hard and gets a good job and ditches this miserable person in near future  If she still decided to get marry to this horrible person.



Like kids, he told her from the beginning he would need a prenup.


----------



## DC-Cutie

arnott said:


> Anyone else amused when Loren's mother told her to go f*ck herself?



I hollered


----------



## pixiejenna

I only caught the second half. I can't believe that the next episode is the finale.

I'm glad that Alexandra and the Mormon boy got married in a nice ceremony in Russian so her parents could understand. He still hits my gaydar but at least they genuinely seem to care for each other. 

I missed Loren's party but alexi was not happy and really offended by it. I honestly can see that  being a big problem for them I can totally see her just doing whatever she wants regardless of what he wants she's really self centered.

Noon's dress was pretty. I've never seen a Thai Buddhist wedding I thought it was weird to see them sitting on the couch.  I'm glad that at least his aunt showed up and his friends too even though he doesn't have the tight nit family noon wants he at least has a great support system. 

Next week we'll see Mel and Devars wedding I still don't trust him. I half expect to see her sister stand up if they do the whole "if anyone has any reason why these two shouldn't marry" part. I kind of think they will skip that part. I feel like her wedding will nauseate me.

Here's hoping Nikki bounces since the preview shows him being stood up by her being 45 minutes late to the ceremony. That prenup was just like their whole relationship all about him and what he wants. I'm angry that she signed it after the lawyer straight up told her not to. I think it's finally sinking in that he only concerned about his needs and doesn't care about her or her needs.

I can't believe Carolina is going to marry Fernando. I feel bad for her because I feel like she's isolated she still struggles with the language and his mom seems hell bent on making her life miserable.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

slang said:


> Aleksandra & Noon both are lovely brides.
> 
> I loved Noon's gold dress, very pretty. Weird how casual the guests were at their wedding. The Uncle was wearing shorts.




I hope Aleksandra will be happy - I think the biggest adjustment other than converting to Mormonism is adjusting to life in the US. She said something to the effect on last night's episode about the thought of having an American boyfriend and living in America initially sounded so exciting and now I think the reality is hitting in. 

 I thought she looked beautiful but was puzzled by the wedding ceremony - as it didn't look like it was even in a Mormon church but more of a reception hall which is unusual.  (I come from a Mormon background but my parents left the Mormon church when I was a child and so my memories are fuzzy at this point but I also know that my parents were married in the Temple at Salt Lake City and not the regular church so I always grew up believing (maybe erroneously) you got married in the Temple). Anyways, I'm bit confused on the ceremony and I wonder if they filmed something separate for the show.  

Noon's dress was lovely and I thought it was touching that her Finance made the effort to find a Thai Bhuddist Temple. I was appalled at how some of the guests were dressed. (Shorts? Really?)

Her Finance is growing on me from my initial reactions of him and his roach motel.  But he should have told Noon about his mother (no matter how difficult it was for him)  before bringing Noon to see her - that was really unfair to her.  Noon needs to respect that he may not have a close relationship with his mother because of her alcoholism but he needs to open up to her emotionally.  That being said, given that basically both his parents seemed to have checked out early on in his life, I give him credit for pulling himself together - holding down a job and not become an addict or alcoholic himself (too often addiction seems to run in families). Hopefully Noon can give him some of the emotional suppport and sense of family that I think he really craves and needs.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

arnott said:


> Anyone else amused when Loren's mother told her to go f*ck herself?


I thought that scene was hilarious and quite telling as well as Loren telling her mother that her parents have been miserable for years. Loren and her mother seem emotionally alike. 

I think Alexi and Loren will stay together but it will be a rollercoaster - she will be emotionally volatile, creating drama and he will withdraw.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

DC-Cutie said:


> Fernandos mother is looking down on Carolina and treating her badly, thinking her son is too good for her. WRONG!
> 
> I feel like to need to go Baltimore and find Nikki.  Talk some sense into her. I bet the attorney she went to is looking at this episode, shaking his head in disbelief



Fernando's mother is unbelievable. Talk about the MIL from hell.  And Fernando is a-hole for not telling his mother to shut the F-up and to treat his finance with respect.  

I want to rescue Nikki too! I feel so sorry for her.  I can't help think but that there must not be a lot back for her in the Philippines. She's young and pretty, seems nice (but naive) and you would think she could find some other guy. Mark is such a-hole - he wouldn't buy her a dress - and $2500 is not an outrageous amount for a wedding dress; then he dumps the pre-nup on her.  Its easy to say I get to keep my assets and you get to keep your assets when he has everything and Nikki has nothing -  and unless she goes to school her prospects of earning any kind of income during the marriage are zilch (and some how I think Mark would find a problem paying for her to go to school).  The lawyer is right, if he leaves her and he has that prenup, she will be out on the street.   

Mark doesn't want a wife, he wants a cook, maid and a prostitute (not necessarily in that order).


----------



## DC-Cutie

CanuckBagLover said:


> I hope Aleksandra will be happy - I think the biggest adjustment other than converting to Mormonism is adjusting to life in the US. She said something to the effect on last night's episode about the thought of having an American boyfriend and living in America initially sounded so exciting and now I think the reality is hitting in.
> 
> I thought she looked beautiful but was puzzled by the wedding ceremony - as it didn't look like it was even in a Mormon church but more of a reception hall which is unusual.  (I come from a Mormon background but my parents left the Mormon church when I was a child and so my memories are fuzzy at this point but I also know that my parents were married in the Temple at Salt Lake City and not the regular church so I always grew up believing (maybe erroneously) you got married in the Temple). Anyways, I'm bit confused on the ceremony and I wonder if they filmed something separate for the show.
> 
> Noon's dress was lovely and I thought it was touching that her Finance made the effort to find a Thai Bhuddist Temple. I was appalled at how some of the guests were dressed. (Shorts? Really?)
> 
> Her Finance is growing on me from my initial reactions of him and his roach motel.  But he should have told Noon about his mother (no matter how difficult it was for him)  before bringing Noon to see her - that was really unfair to her.  Noon needs to respect that he may not have a close relationship with his mother because of her alcoholism but he needs to open up to her emotionally.  That being said, given that basically both his parents seemed to have checked out early on in his life, I give him credit for pulling himself together - holding down a job and not become an addict or alcoholic himself (too often addiction seems to run in families). Hopefully Noon can give him some of the emotional suppport and sense of family that I think he really craves and needs.



I think their wedding was filmed specifically for the show.  Because I remember another show with mormon couples and cameras were forbidden - video and still.  

Noon seems the most 'normal' out of all them.  Not too naive, not too pushy.  She seems very caring.  I think they will make it. You can tell he's trying, it was nice to have the Buddhist ceremony to make her feel good, since she couldn't be at home


----------



## pinktailcat

arnott said:


> Like kids, he told her from the beginning he would need a prenup.



I am talking about the contents of the prenup.

It is ok, I think, not to share what you have built before the marriage because there is no contribution from her for that parts. 

However not to share what he makes even after marriage at all is troubling especially for the girl who is 19 and just arrived at the U.S. With this kind of prenup, her priority no longer is to build a nice marriage life. She needs to work and save money for herself for the entire of life. 

Just because he is clear about what he wants does not mean that he can tell her to take it or leave. I hope this girl realizes the deal she is getting and somehow survives 3 years to establish herself and get citizenship but usually it will be very very difficult with this kind of person for sure since he is in love with sharp power difference between him and her.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

DC-Cutie said:


> I think their wedding was filmed specifically for the show.  Because I remember another show with mormon couples and cameras were forbidden - video and still.
> 
> _That would make sense - I couldn't believe a Mormon church would allow pictures or filming and the pictures of my parents wedding were all at the reception; not the ceremony itself._
> 
> Noon seems the most 'normal' out of all them.  Not too naive, not too pushy.  She seems very caring.  I think they will make it. You can tell he's trying, it was nice to have the Buddhist ceremony to make her feel good, since she couldn't be at home



_I agree with you. _

I'm rooting for both of these couples. I hope they make it.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Some interesting allegations and gossip about Nikki.  Here's the link.

Nikki is currently profiling herself as a model living in LA and that this whole storyline is false.


----------



## DC-Cutie

CanuckBagLover said:


> Some interesting allegations and gossip about Nikki.  Here's the link.
> 
> Nikki is currently profiling herself as a model living in LA and that this whole storyline is false.



Well i guess anything is possible with these reality shows.  Lets just say they did get married.  Maybe Mark is her 'manager' and pimping her out on these websites or someone is using her picture.

I'm sure TLC wont have much to say, they never really do (look at the Duggar situation)


----------



## pixiejenna

Wow if that is true I take back feeling bad for her. No wonder she didn't have a problem signing that prenup. I don't think mark would move to the west coast for her. So if she's out there this whole relationship was a total sham. And if she wanted to become a model why would she do such a farce of a show? It would only hurt you not help further your career.


----------



## arnott

CanuckBagLover said:


> Some interesting allegations and gossip about Nikki.  Here's the link.
> 
> Nikki is currently profiling herself as a model living in LA and that this whole storyline is false.



Interesting!  

And LOL at the comment about Mark giving Nikki his ex-wife's old wedding dress to wear!


----------



## buzzytoes

DC-Cutie said:


> I think their wedding was filmed specifically for the show.  Because I remember another show with mormon couples and cameras were forbidden - video and still.
> 
> Noon seems the most 'normal' out of all them.  Not too naive, not too pushy.  She seems very caring.  I think they will make it. You can tell he's trying, it was nice to have the Buddhist ceremony to make her feel good, since she couldn't be at home



If you are not Mormon you are not allowed inside the innermost part of the temple. Not sure if she has officially converted or not yet, but even if she was, no cameras would have been allowed there. When you get married in the temple, the only guests allowed are those who are Mormon, and even then I am pretty sure you have to be at a certain level to witness where the marriage takes place.


----------



## Graw

pixiejenna said:


> Wow if that is true I take back feeling bad for her. No wonder she didn't have a problem signing that prenup. I don't think mark would move to the west coast for her. So if she's out there this whole relationship was a total sham. *And if she wanted to become a model why would she do such a farce of a show? It would only hurt you not help further your career.*



Exposure and a trip to America.  She is on television and has 15 minutes of fame.  What she does with that is up to her  clearly she is using it!


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Mark is the biggest douchebag ever.
Unbelievable


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Coming from a Hispanic family, I find it strange that Fernando's mom and Carolina do not communicate in Spanish since it is their mother tongue..


----------



## DC-Cutie

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> Coming from a Hispanic family, I find it strange that Fernando's mom and Carolina do not communicate in Spanish since it is their mother tongue..



Maybe Carolina is trying to limit her Spanish to force her to learn English. But I bet when comversations get heated, that Spanish comes out QUICK


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> Coming from a Hispanic family, I find it strange that Fernando's mom and Carolina do not communicate in Spanish since it is their mother tongue..


Maybe they are speaking English for the cameras -  I wouldn't be surprised if off camera they speak Spanish.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Graw said:


> Exposure and a trip to America.  She is on television and has 15 minutes of fame.  What she does with that is up to her  clearly she is using it!


Well except if this marriage is a sham, she and Mark both face severe legal consequences.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

DC-Cutie said:


> Maybe Carolina is trying to limit her Spanish to force her to learn English. But I bet when comversations get heated, that Spanish comes out QUICK



:lolots:


----------



## arnott

CanuckBagLover said:


> Maybe *they are speaking English for the cameras* -  I wouldn't be surprised if off camera they speak Spanish.



That's what I was thinking.


----------



## pixiejenna

ITA they are talking in English for the cameras for the audience. When Carolina gets upset or frustrated she quickly reverts back to Spanish and ends up speaking a mix of spanglish. 

If Nikki really is in LA you know mark wouldn't let her be on her own he's way too controlling. So it makes me think she was a citizen all along or possibly had a dual  citizenship. And if she's not and their marriage is a sham both parties will face some harsh repercussions. Like the guidances  on RHNJ when you steal millions under false pretenses and file bankruptcy while flashing that cash for the cameras you will pay the price. It's like you handed yourself over with a bow on top because everything you did during that time was on camera.


----------



## junqueprincess

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> Mark is the biggest douchebag ever.
> 
> Unbelievable




I feel sick for this girl. The whole thing is so dirty. I feel like she was under severe distress as he said sign or I'm sending you back. 

The fact he called her selfish for wanting a decent wedding dress. 

He is a truly miserable sick guy. I feel he is exploiting a child. 

Not sure why the attorney didn't add a flat payout clause to the prenup, even 10k would be better than selling yourself to this evil sick creature for nothing.


----------



## arnott

Who's watching the season finale and tell-all tonight?


----------



## Tiny_T

arnott said:


> Who's watching the season finale and tell-all tonight?



I will be watching. This season has gone by so quickly.


----------



## DC-Cutie

arnott said:


> Who's watching the season finale and tell-all tonight?



Me. 


Nikki is going to marry that fool.


----------



## slang

They said one of the couples announces a pregnancy tonight.


----------



## DC-Cutie

slang said:


> They said one of the couples announces a pregnancy tonight.



I think it will be Noon or Aleksandra

Devar and Melanie are too poor and Mark would probably make Nikki terminate the pregnancy


----------



## dooneybaby

I'm just catching up with the earlier episodes. I cannot believe that after Mark picked up Nikki from the airport he actually complained about her touching the car window! If I were Nikki, that car would have turned around and we would have been heading back to the airport! Why don't people ever listen to the warning signs?
First Mark selects some of his daughter's clothes for Nikki to wear, then he makes her sign a prenup. Dang, this is going to be like living in prison if this marriage goes through!


----------



## dooneybaby

DC-Cutie said:


> I think it will be Noon or Aleksandra
> 
> Devar and Melanie are too poor and Mark would probably make Nikki terminate the pregnancy


I have the feeling it's Nikki who's pregnant. Boyfriend should have gotten a vasectomy.


----------



## dooneybaby

CanuckBagLover said:


> Some interesting allegations and gossip about Nikki.  Here's the link.
> 
> Nikki is currently profiling herself as a model living in LA and that this whole storyline is false.


Well, if everything is his and he'd leave her with nothing if and when they were to get divorced, she's got to earn money some how. Sounds to me like she's smartening up.


----------



## Graw

dooneybaby said:


> I'm just catching up with the earlier episodes. I cannot believe that after Mark picked up Nikki from the airport he actually complained about her touching the car window! If I were Nikki, that car would have turned around and we would have been heading back to the airport! Why don't people ever listen to the warning signs?
> First Mark selects some of his daughter's clothes for Nikki to wear, then he makes her sign a prenup. Dang, this is going to be like living in prison if this marriage goes through!



Its gross that she is 19, but he is intolerable for any woman.  I can't imagine a woman being with him at any age.  Why did he have a picture of his ex wife in his bedroom from 1987?   Its over and your children do not live at home!  I can not imagine what his sons feel or even ex wife watching this unfold.  If they are going to film these couple they should provide or encourage therapy.  I think his other children do not want any association with this debacle, they are blurred out of pictures. 

Carolina is well aware Fernando has a wondering eye and caught him texting/emailing other women.  I would not be shocked if they don't last ...after their marriage of course.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

DC-Cutie said:


> I think it will be Noon or Aleksandra
> 
> Devar and Melanie are too poor and Mark would probably make Nikki terminate the pregnancy



I don't know how long filming is and the time line, but Aleksandra and her Mormon husband are not supposed to have sex until marriage so maybe a little soon? Anyways, I hope not because I like Aleksandra but think its too much too soon for her - she's still struggling to adjust to the Mormon way of life in a small town America.  

It would be the ultimate irony if Nikki were pregnant.  Mark can't make Nikki do anything but refuse to marry her, though I'm sure he would pressure her to terminate the pregnancy but even though Nikki has so far complied to Mark's wishes I can't see her agreeing to that.  If she really is pregnant she holds the ultimate ***** card.

It would also be ironic if Melanie was pregnant.  She seems stupid enough to me to end up pregnant.  My bets are on her.

Will be definitely watching tonight!


----------



## arnott

slang said:


> They said one of the couples announces a pregnancy tonight.



I'm guessing it's Noon, but maybe we'll be surprised!


----------



## DC-Cutie

CanuckBagLover said:


> I don't know how long filming is and the time line, but Aleksandra and her Mormon husband are not supposed to have sex until marriage so maybe a little soon? Anyways, I hope not because I like Aleksandra but think its too much too soon for her - she's still struggling to adjust to the Mormon way of life in a small town America.
> 
> It would be the ultimate irony if Nikki were pregnant.  Mark can't make Nikki do anything but refuse to marry her, though I'm sure he would pressure her to terminate the pregnancy but even though Nikki has so far complied to Mark's wishes I can't see her agreeing to that.  If she really is pregnant she holds the ultimate ***** card.
> 
> It would also be ironic if Melanie was pregnant.  She seems stupid enough to me to end up pregnant.  My bets are on her.
> 
> Will be definitely watching tonight!



You ar right?  Melanie doesn't seem so bright. 

Out of all the couples, I hope it's Noon. They really seem to be the most peaceful, rational and calm couple. No serious issues (besides his mother, which really isn't their issue)


----------



## buzzytoes

I would assume it's Aleksandra, only because he comes from such a strict Mormon background that it would be expected that they start a family right away.


----------



## DC-Cutie

buzzytoes said:


> I would assume it's Aleksandra, only because he comes from such a strict Mormon background that it would be expected that they start a family right away.



Start popping those babies out!


----------



## pinky7129

I can't believe Mark's daughter hasnt told him hes basically marrying someone that could be his daughter...


----------



## DC-Cutie

I wonder how Marks other children feel?  Nikki better hold on to that diamond, because since the prenup says she gets nothing, she might need to pawn that


----------



## pinky7129

OMG his vows were like of a father instead of a future husband!
And a ring isnt the only thing that shows a woman that shes cared for!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

pinky7129 said:


> OMG his vows were like of a father instead of a future husband!
> And a ring isnt the only thing that shows a woman that shes cared for!!!



Exactly. You can tell that material things mean a lot to HIM and that's it. Everything is about his money, his house, his this and that. 

I keep forgetting about Fernando and Carolina. I think she's here for the green card. I mean he cheated in her and let's be honest, he's not exactly a looker. I for one, couldn't be living there with his family. She's just buying time.


----------



## beantownSugar

Nikki is fine with Mark not wanting kids because they'll either divorce or he will die and she will still be able to have kids.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ok. Fernanados mother is a hoot. Giving Carolina some new panties


----------



## DC-Cutie

Wait!  Melanie's face is looking kinda full in the talking heads!


----------



## pinky7129

hahahaha i cant!

" and tonight, we get to have sex finally"


----------



## coconutsboston

Mark never let Nikki get her proper wedding dress?  WOWWW... She is a glutton for punishment in that relationship.

FWIW, she looks SO different with her make up done.  She looked great at the wedding.


----------



## beantownSugar

Melanie and Devar look happy


----------



## pinky7129

are we really arguing about fingerprints on windows?
wow... control freak to the max


----------



## beantownSugar

This reunion is literally making me cringe!


----------



## beantownSugar

pinky7129 said:


> are we really arguing about fingerprints on windows?
> wow... control freak to the max



And he's SO serious!!!


----------



## pinky7129

beantownSugar said:


> And he's SO serious!!!



cause, you know, fingerprinting the windows causes world wars and polio... :okay:


----------



## pinky7129

omg...
so anyone who wants to protect a 19 year old girl has to be a jealous, overweight, woman...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Marks  reasoning didn't make any sense.


----------



## coconutsboston

Mark's reasoning _never_ makes sense!


----------



## pixiejenna

Graw said:


> Its gross that she is 19, but he is intolerable for any woman.  I can't imagine a woman being with him at any age.  Why did he have a picture of his ex wife in his bedroom from 1987?   Its over and your children do not live at home!  I can not imagine what his sons feel or even ex wife watching this unfold.  If they are going to film these couple they should provide or encourage therapy.  I think his other children do not want any association with this debacle, they are blurred out of pictures.
> 
> Carolina is well aware Fernando has a wondering eye and caught him texting/emailing other women.  I would not be shocked if they don't last ...after their marriage of course.



Actually his youngest which is around Nikki's age was still living at home until he kicked her out because Nikki was coming.







slang said:


> They said one of the couples announces a pregnancy tonight.




my guess is Loren and Alexi, because they paned the cameras over to them after they said that.






DC-Cutie said:


> I wonder how Marks other children feel?  Nikki better hold on to that diamond, because since the prenup says she gets nothing, she might need to pawn that



Did he actually give her a real ring?  I missed that during the wedding because she was still wearing that stupid zip tie the last eppy.


----------



## DC-Cutie

pixiejenna said:


> Actually his youngest which is around Nikki's age was still living at home until he kicked her out because Nikki was coming.
> 
> Did he actually give her a real ring?  I missed that during the wedding because she was still wearing that stupid zip tie the last eppy.



Ok, I didn't realize he kicked his daughter out!  Who does that??

Yes, he gave her a solitaire


----------



## beantownSugar

Loren and Alexi are *not* going to make it


----------



## DC-Cutie

Loren has ticks, it's really noticeable now.   We finally found out why there was a big blowup about the bachelorette party. Loren is evil. Lol


----------



## pinky7129

beantownSugar said:


> Loren and Alexi are *not* going to make it



be hopeful!


----------



## DC-Cutie

beantownSugar said:


> Loren and Alexi are *not* going to make it



Nope. Why would she blow up and threaten not to get married, telling him not to come to America!  They left that part out of the show.


----------



## princess621

Mark is so disgusting!  I cannot believe his comments about the people on social media ... i also could not believe Nikki was wearing the zip tie the whole time.....


----------



## Tiny_T

Aleksandra and Josh are the couple announcing the pregnancy. Wow they are so young. I wonder what Josh will do as a profession? His father is a dentist and has supported his family if 9 children in that profession for around 30 years.


----------



## coconutsboston

Wow that was quick for them to be expecting!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

princess621 said:


> Mark is so disgusting!  I cannot believe his comments about the people on social media ... i also could not believe Nikki was wearing the zip tie the whole time.....


I know - I didn't think he could be more disgusting but he proved me wrong.  Didn't notice the zip tie - unbelievable.

It really bugged me too  how he often spoke for Nikki and how Nikki a number of times seemed to look to him before answering as if to make sure she said the right thing.   I don't believe she's happy to despite her smiles and that everything is "perfect".  

I don't understand her rationale for marrying Mark.  It was interesting to hear about her family really for the first time and how they were not happy about her marrying Mark.  

I can't see them lasting.


----------



## pixiejenna

DC-Cutie said:


> Loren has ticks, it's really noticeable now.   We finally found out why there was a big blowup about the bachelorette party. Loren is evil. Lol



So basically she had a Bachelorette party to get back at Alexi's Batchelor party? WTF why didn't they show that part?
she totally did it out of spite just to tick him off, eye for a eye doesn't work in marriage.






Tiny_T said:


> Aleksandra and Josh are the couple announcing the pregnancy. Wow they are so young. I wonder what Josh will do as a profession? His father is a dentist and has supported his family if 9 children in that profession for around 30 years.



I wonder if they live on thier own or with his family. As crazy as it is to have kids having such a big family around will help her out immensely. I also wonder what he's going to school for since he mentioned that he's still in college.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

beantownSugar said:


> Loren and Alexi are *not* going to make it


Totally agree - they have no communication skills. She's a drama queen who escalates everything and he sulks.  It was really interesting hearing the backstory about the bachelor/bachelorette party.  You could tell he was still angry about the whole thing at the reunion show.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Tiny_T said:


> Aleksandra and Josh are the couple announcing the pregnancy. Wow they are so young. I wonder what Josh will do as a profession? His father is a dentist and has supported his family if 9 children in that profession for around 30 years.


 
I feel bad for Aleksandra. I like her and I feel its just too much too soon - getting married, adopting a new religion; a new country, but Mormon women are expected to churn out children.  And Josh is still in school - that's a lot of stress.  I hope she will be happy.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Last comment for the night - I really hope Kyle and Noon will make it and surprisingly of all the couples I feel the most optimistic for them.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

beantownSugar said:


> Nikki is fine with Mark not wanting kids because they'll either divorce or he will die and she will still be able to have kids.


They'll divorce.  I'm not sure why Nikki is putting herself through all of this especially since we found out her family was against the marriage - but I'm beginning to think sadly it is maybe for a green card.  It is the only rationale explanation to me for her to let him continually debase her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

CanuckBagLover said:


> Last comment for the night - I really hope Kyle and Noon will make it and surprisingly of all the couples I feel the most optimistic for them.



Me too. 

I'm still mad his mom called her "oriental". Bish whet?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

DC-Cutie said:


> Me too.
> 
> I'm still mad his mom called her "oriental". Bish whet?



You called it right on Aleksandra being pregnant! (just too, too soon).  

As for Kyle's Mom - she's an alcoholic ignorant nutjob - just ignore her.  The best thing is for her to stay out their lives.  

I feel completely opposite about Kyle from when the series started.  When I saw the cockroach infested apartment - I thought Noon should run - what a loser.  But he found a new place and  the Thai Bhuddist temple for the wedding was very thoughtful.  

I'm actually kind of impressed with Kyle given his mother and from the sounds of it, his father wasn't much better.  Being on your own since you are 16 must not have been easy and he could have easily gone off the rails. From what we've seen at least, he seems to be pretty normal guy.  Wishing the best for them.


----------



## DC-Cutie

How soon after they get married do they get a greencard and then do they have to stay married for a certain timeframe afterwards?


----------



## dooneybaby

DC-Cutie said:


> Ok, I didn't realize he kicked his daughter out!  Who does that??
> 
> Yes, he gave her a solitaire


And tried to give some of his daughter's clothes to Nikki, until his daughter said not cool! This man has some real psychological issues.


----------



## arnott

pinky7129 said:


> omg...
> so anyone who wants to protect a 19 year old girl has to be a jealous, overweight, woman...



Don't forget single!


----------



## arnott

I really thought Noon was the one who was pregnant because her face was looking bloated.


----------



## arnott

CanuckBagLover said:


> I know - I didn't think he could be more disgusting but he proved me wrong.  Didn't notice the zip tie - unbelievable.
> 
> It really bugged me too  how he often spoke for Nikki and *how Nikki a number of times seemed to look to him before answering *as if to make sure she said the right thing.   I don't believe she's happy to despite her smiles and that everything is "perfect".
> 
> I don't understand her rationale for marrying Mark.  It was interesting to hear about her family really for the first time and how they were not happy about her marrying Mark.
> 
> I can't see them lasting.



I used to do that with my Dad when I was Nikki's age unfortunately.


----------



## arnott

Tiny_T said:


> Aleksandra and Josh are the couple announcing the pregnancy. Wow they are so young. I wonder what Josh will do as a profession?* His father is a dentist* and has supported his family if 9 children in that profession for around 30 years.



When did they say that?  I must have missed it.


----------



## arnott

I never thought Mark was as bad as you all make him out to be, but he had a terrible attitude at the Tell-All rolling his eyes so many times.


----------



## Tiny_T

arnott said:


> When did they say that?  I must have missed it.



I found this information on another forum. The person is from a neighboring town and actually saw Aleksandra pregnant. The person also knows of the family.


----------



## arnott

Interesting that Mark said that even though he wasn't looking for someone as young as Nikki, he was still looking for someone young enough to be his daughter, aged 27-35!


----------



## arnott

So in trying to make herself look good,  Loren pretended she couldn't understand why Alexei would rather her have gone to a night club than a strip club, "I was in a room full of women.  Would you rather I have been at a night club where guys would have been hitting on me?" while when Alexei did the same she freaked out even worse than him.

Then she made it all about herself again.  "My whole bachelorette weekend is ruined and I'll never get it back!"

So glad they host called her out for when she ran away crying after the Skype convo with his parents.


----------



## arnott

princess621 said:


> Mark is so disgusting!  I cannot believe his comments about the people on social media ... i also could not believe Nikki was wearing the zip tie the whole time.....



I wonder if he waited until her birthday to give her a real ring so he wouldn't have to get her a birthday present!


----------



## Megs

DC-Cutie said:


> How soon after they get married do they get a greencard and then do they have to stay married for a certain timeframe afterwards?




I forget all of the specifics, but there's a wait period until you receive the green card. You also have to interview with USCIS to prove your love/relationship/marriage is real. They then check back on you a year after. There's more to it but Vlad and I had to do that when we got married and tbh it was really strict and not that easy. Which surprised me because there's so many stories of people marrying for green cards. For example we had to present evidence of our relationship with pictures of us over the years, cards with dates on the envelopes, etc. They even took some of the pictures for their files.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Megs said:


> I forget all of the specifics, but there's a wait period until you receive the green card. You also have to interview with USCIS to prove your love/relationship/marriage is real. They then check back on you a year after. There's more to it but Vlad and I had to do that when we got married and tbh it was really strict and not that easy. Which surprised me because there's so many stories of people marrying for green cards. For example we had to present evidence of our relationship with pictures of us over the years, cards with dates on the envelopes, etc. They even took some of the pictures for their files.



That's interesting.  Thanks for sharing your experience. The show certainly glosses over these details which I guess they assume the viewers would find boring.  But I think you're right, a lot of people have the impression that it is easy to marry for a green card. 

I wish they would follow up with couples from prior seasons. Would be interested to see how many are still together.


----------



## buzzytoes

I kind of caught up a little yesterday and felt so bad Noon's husband when he went to visit his mom. She is so clearly one of those types of alcoholics who needs it to survive at this point in her life and it was just sad to see. I can totally understand why he seperated himself from that situation but what a hard time he must have had being on his own at a young age.


----------



## coconutsboston

arnott said:


> I wonder if he waited until her birthday to give her a real ring so he wouldn't have to get her a birthday present!


----------



## coconutsboston

DC-Cutie said:


> Me too.
> 
> I'm still mad his mom called her "oriental". Bish whet?


That was shocking.  Ugh.


----------



## Megs

CanuckBagLover said:


> That's interesting.  Thanks for sharing your experience. The show certainly glosses over these details which I guess they assume the viewers would find boring.  But I think you're right, a lot of people have the impression that it is easy to marry for a green card.
> 
> I wish they would follow up with couples from prior seasons. Would be interested to see how many are still together.



Ya there's more that went into it and honestly I forget it all - but it wasn't easy for Vlad and I. It's strange because I've met people that told me they faked it for a green card and got it done, but we hired and immigration attorney, had to have a bunch of forms/requests filled, and documentation of our relationship over the years. The interview was about 1 hour, and they can separate the couple to ask questions and see if it adds up. 

There's then a period that the non-american waiting for green card can't travel outside of the country until their green card arrives and there can be follow up interviews. There was some paperwork we had to fill out again a year after. 

It's all kind of hazy for me now, but it was a process I'm really glad is done!


----------



## DrDior

A friend of mine (Canadian) married an American and applied for a green card. She was unable to travel outside the US for the 5 years or so they were married (with their health issues they couldn't afford lawyers on top of uncovered health care costs). 

She died earlier this year without being able to come home. The only thing that makes this even remotely tolerable for me is that she really loved him and wouldn't have done things any differently.

Me? I think this rule is an unnecessary cruelty.


----------



## katlun

arnott said:


> I wonder if he waited until her birthday to give her a real ring so he wouldn't have to get her a birthday present!



He didn't talk to his lawyer on that present, because it was given as a birthday gift it is hers, he can't take it back when they divorce 

I just find Mark so 1950s, women in America are so independent, it's more like no woman would put up with his attitude and views, and him with a 19 year old just seems - gross


----------



## DC-Cutie

Mark is stuck in 1989. Literally, his home looks very dated, he talks too much about the past and won't move past it. 

Nikki will be out 1 month after that greencard is in her hands. Lol


----------



## arnott

I wonder what happened in the 100+ first dates that Mark went on before he met Nikki that he described as train wrecks!


----------



## shiba

Considering his concern that women have become so _fiercely_ independent, my guess is they didn't bow down to him. Gosh, dozens of roses and 4 or 5 star restaurants....that should make any woman swoon. 

I just cringed when he was asked why he went for an even younger woman. His, well what do all men in america want, insert creepy grin...then realized how douchy he made himself sound.  

Darn funny that the host picked up on him answering for Nikki and called him out, then he started acting like a spoiled child who didn't get his way. The condescension in his voice, bet he is a treat.


----------



## pixiejenna

Of course every one of Marks 100+ first dates were trainwrecks he was a part of them that pretty much explains it all. How dare all those women not drop their panties for him after being given roses and 4-5 star meals. 

I don't know why Nikki is putting up with Mark. I feel like she lacks relationship experience and has some serious daddy issues. I get wanting a green card but let's be real she's pretty enough she could get someone a lot better looking, closer in age, financially better off than Mark, and who would treat her with respect. So why would she settle for this sack of flesh and fur when she could do so much better? Because she doesn't know her worth.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Of course every one of Marks 100+ first dates were trainwrecks he was a part of them that pretty much explains it all. How dare all those women not drop their panties for him after being given roses and 4-5 star meals.
> 
> I don't know why Nikki is putting up with Mark. I feel like she lacks relationship experience and has some serious daddy issues. I get wanting a green card but let's be real she's pretty enough she could get someone a lot better looking, closer in age, financially better off than Mark, and who would treat her with respect. So why would she settle for this sack of flesh *and fur* when she could do so much better? Because she doesn't know her worth.



I LOLed at fur!


----------



## arnott

It's interesting that Mark said before Nikki he was talking to 50 women online.  At the same time?!


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> I LOLed at fur!



Some people just fall into the category of flesh and fur and Mark is certainly one of them.







arnott said:


> It's interesting that Mark said before Nikki he was talking to 50 women online.  At the same time?!



LOL he is clearly using guy math. Take a number at random and multiply by 10 for final result. Kind of like his 100+ first dates. Clearly he's over compensating for something.  .  . So in real terms my guess is he spoke to maybe 5 women online in say the past 10 years.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Megs said:


> Ya there's more that went into it and honestly I forget it all - but it wasn't easy for Vlad and I. It's strange because I've met people that told me they faked it for a green card and got it done, but we hired and immigration attorney, had to have a bunch of forms/requests filled, and documentation of our relationship over the years. The interview was about 1 hour, and they can separate the couple to ask questions and see if it adds up.
> 
> There's then a period that the non-american waiting for green card can't travel outside of the country until their green card arrives and there can be follow up interviews. There was some paperwork we had to fill out again a year after.
> 
> It's all kind of hazy for me now, but it was a process I'm really glad is done!



Well, just had to say congratulations to you both.!  It must have been a very stressful process to go through.  Very glad that there was a happy ending!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

arnott said:


> I wonder what happened in the 100+ first dates that Mark went on before he met Nikki that he described as train wrecks!


That would make a horror movie.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Bit of surprise - flipping channels and Melanie and Devar popped up Dr. Phil!  Not for very long - about 20 minutes or so.  Apparently big Sis is still at it and wrote to Dr. Phil saying that her sister is being scammed and Devar just wants a green card and her money.  

A few interesting tidbits came out.  First Devar was working in Jamaica as a life guard but on a contract basis and when his contract came up for renewal he resigned.  Its not clear the reasoning except that Melanie said they thought he would be in the US much more quickly than what happened and it didn't make sense for him to work for such a short period of time (must be taking lessons in logic from Loren). So she was supporting him for several months in Jamaica before he even got to the US. 

 Dr Phil also replayed the scene where Devar said he would send 90% of his money back home to his sisters.  Devar's response was that he was just trying to get a reaction out of Melanie's sister. I'm not sure if I believe him since he didn't seem particularly upset, it seemed a very factual statement, but I find him very hard to read.  Looks like Devar still isn't working though there seems to be some plans for him to go school (doing what I don't know) but Melanie simply said he couldn't qualify for financial aid until he got his green card.

Dr Phil didn't really have much to say except he thought there were some big red flags. (How insightful-  I mean we all know that).

Don't understand why Devar and Melanie agreed to go on the show - maybe Melanie hoped she would get her sister off her back.Her sister should shut up about their relationship. She made her views known, but its Melanie's life and Melanie will find out one way or the other. 

Anyways, I wonder who will appear next on Dr Phil? Loren and Alexi? Mark and Nikki?


----------



## buzzytoes

How interesting. I would say it's for the paycheck, but that's only one show and not a series. Maybe they are trying to keep themselves out there to get on another reality show? Marriage Boot Camp here they come! What did the sister have to say?


----------



## DC-Cutie

when it comes to adults and who they marry, if they don't see the red flags it's because they DONT want to!

I think Melanie & Devar agreed to do the show for money.  But I hate that she left out that critical part of him not working while they were dating!  She was STUPID to keep flying back and forth every 6 weeks.  that;s money she could have saved, for herself.  Skype is so much cheaper. 

If Devar ends up marrying her just for the greencard, nobody to blame but herself, because clearly all the flags are up


----------



## CanuckBagLover

buzzytoes said:


> How interesting. I would say it's for the paycheck, but that's only one show and not a series. Maybe they are trying to keep themselves out there to get on another reality show? Marriage Boot Camp here they come! What did the sister have to say?


The sister didnt' really have that much new to say then what we've heard before, no new "proof" that he was just in it for the green card for example.

It was a very weird show. Maybe you are right - maybe they are tying to get themselves on the Reality TV trainride.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

DC-Cutie said:


> when it comes to adults and who they marry, if they don't see the red flags it's because they DONT want to!
> 
> I think Melanie & Devar agreed to do the show for money.  But I hate that she left out that critical part of him not working while they were dating!  She was STUPID to keep flying back and forth every 6 weeks.  that;s money she could have saved, for herself.  Skype is so much cheaper.
> 
> If Devar ends up marrying her just for the greencard, nobody to blame but herself, because clearly all the flags are up


Totally agree.


----------



## pixiejenna

ITA with you guys. Melanie doesn't see the red flags because she doesn't want too. I am surprised that he quit working before he came to the US and she was sending him money. She has certainly invested a lot of money in this guy, way more than what we knew. They obviously did the DR Phil show for the money. I don't understand why they want to send him to school once he gets his green card. Send his a$$ to work! They can't afford to send him to school and I'd like to know how he'd qualify for finaid. The last thing she needs is for him to rack up a sh!tload of student debt because honey that's something you take to the grave with you. You can't wipe away that debt when you get divorced it's half yours. Now I get why her sister was so on him about cheating. If he goes to school I can totally see him sleeping around on her while failing all his courses. Also wtf was he doing all that time he wasn't working.  .  .


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pixiejenna said:


> ITA with you guys. Melanie doesn't see the red flags because she doesn't want too. I am surprised that he quit working before he came to the US and she was sending him money. She has certainly invested a lot of money in this guy, way more than what we knew. They obviously did the DR Phil show for the money. I don't understand why they want to send him to school once he gets his green card. Send his a$$ to work! They can't afford to send him to school and I'd like to know how he'd qualify for finaid. The last thing she needs is for him to rack up a sh!tload of student debt because honey that's something you take to the grave with you. You can't wipe away that debt when you get divorced it's half yours. Now I get why her sister was so on him about cheating. If he goes to school I can totally see him sleeping around on her while failing all his courses. Also wtf was he doing all that time he wasn't working.  .  .



Even if he doesn't cheat, its a good deal for him.  He is going to school presumably to get a better job, no doubt Melanie will help finance this either directly or indirectly.

So basically it is a sweet deal for Devar if he plays it right - divorces Melanie, gets a green card and a better paying job in the US all thanks to Melanie.


----------



## DC-Cutie

So Melanie is just a sugar momma


----------



## mcb100

I didn't catch all of the last episode---but I certainly hope that Nikki didn't agree to marry this guy when it's so obvious that might she wants kids in the future and he wants NONE/nothing to do with that kind of life. He's making it pretty clear that she shouldn't even show up to the wedding if she wants children, and she seems really caught in the middle. But seriously you need to work out doubts like that before getting married or it's only going to get worse, unfortunately.


----------



## pixiejenna

mcb100 said:


> I didn't catch all of the last episode---but I certainly hope that Nikki didn't agree to marry this guy when it's so obvious that might she wants kids in the future and he wants NONE/nothing to do with that kind of life. He's making it pretty clear that she shouldn't even show up to the wedding if she wants children, and she seems really caught in the middle. But seriously you need to work out doubts like that before getting married or it's only going to get worse, unfortunately.



Sadly she did marry him. It was really disappointing especially since she was late to her own wedding they played it off like she might have peaced out.  She's too young to make a lifetime decision about kids. It was posted somewhere in this thread that she is living in LA trying to model, not sure if it's true but if it is it makes you wonder what's up you know he wouldn't let her live on the other side of the country without him. So it was speculated that she's already a citizen and it was faked for the show. :what: I guess in the end she's young enough even if she spends the next  10 years with this guy and they split she's still young enough to easily have kids with someone else. Also if he dies he said the prenup will provide for her, not sure to what extent since the lawyer said it was bad but either way she'll have her green card (if she's not already a citizen) and hopefully was smart enough to prepare for her  future and have some money saved up.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I mean I'm totally shocked!  Mohammed was really affectionate, caring and loving towards Danielle.  So to hear they have split, just breaks my heart (sarcasm)


From Danielle's facebook page
&#8220;So since people are being so hateful on other pages and groups. Me and Mohamed are splitting. I will not comment any further on the matter. Please allow me and my kids our privacy to heal and move on with out life,&#8221; she wrote.


As fans of the show are well aware, Jbali and Mullins had their fair share of ups and downs. Prior to the wedding, Jbali had concerns about marrying Mullins while talking to an immigration counselor. &#8220;Since we got married, we&#8217;ve had many ups and downs. Mohammed has brought up divorce, and it&#8217;s usually when we&#8217;re fighting,&#8221; Mullins also told the camera prior to their split.


In case you&#8217;re not familiar with the show&#8217;s platform, 90 Day Fiancé sets up single people from around the world with American citizens through the use of a K-1 90-day visa. If the couple don&#8217;t marry in the 90 days, the overseas partner returns to their native country.


----------



## buzzytoes

Haven't they broken up multiple times already? Homegirl needs to get off the interwebz.


----------



## coconutsboston

I'm shocked it's just now happening.


----------



## DC-Cutie

coconutsboston said:


> I'm shocked it's just now happening.



he played his cards.  Allegedly he just got his greencard in Sept/Oct timeframe...


----------



## buzzytoes

DC-Cutie said:


> he played his cards.  Allegedly he just got his greencard in Sept/Oct timeframe...



That makes sense but do they not keep track of you once you get your greencard? I mean would someone not see that he is getting divorced and assume that the marriage was a sham???


----------



## DC-Cutie

buzzytoes said:


> That makes sense but do they not keep track of you once you get your greencard? I mean would someone not see that he is getting divorced and assume that the marriage was a sham???



they do keep track of you.  But looks like he is leaving the US


----------



## buzzytoes

Interesting.....


----------



## junqueprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> they do keep track of you.  But looks like he is leaving the US
> 
> 
> 
> scontent-lga3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xta1/v/t1.0-9/10176236_213745965628641_7143762806553720771_n.jpg?oh=d1443a277a2e23c8f0bad32da3ada4d6&oe=5717FF81




Thanks for the update, these people were the most painfully uncomfortable couple in tv history to watch. How anyone thought they were a real couple and granted a green card is unfathomable. She is a huge desperate dummy who needs therapy and a tubal ligation.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

DC-Cutie said:


> he played his cards.  Allegedly he just got his greencard in Sept/Oct timeframe...


Interesting but no big surprise, for anyone who watched the show.  I"m surprised Immigration didn't investigate them.  

But I thought under the K1 visa program you had married for a certain period of time even if you had your green card - not sure exactly but somehow 2 years sticks in my mind - and if you divorce/separate before that time period your marriage is presumed to be fraudulent (unless the reason is domestic abuse).  Has it been 2 years already?  And I thought there were other posts about travel restrictions on the spouse entering on the K1 visa even after they got their green card. Or maybe he doesn't care anymore.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

I think he just doesn't care anymore..
Methinks he's fed up and is ready to go.


----------



## coconutsboston

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> I think he just doesn't care anymore..
> Methinks he's fed up and is ready to go.


Agreed!!


----------



## Tiny_T

The new season of 90 Day Fiance started tonight. It think it will be very interesting. Is anybody watching?


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh dang I didn't know a knew season was coming on!


----------



## arnott

Tiny_T said:


> The new season of 90 Day Fiance started tonight. It think it will be very interesting. Is anybody watching?



Missed it but saw the commercial with that creepy perve staring at his girl pole dancing!


----------



## Deco

Is is the same cast or a new set?  Creepy perv made me think it was last season's pedo.


----------



## Tiny_T

Decophile said:


> Is is the same cast or a new set?  Creepy perv made me think it was last season's pedo.


It's a new set of people. That guy is named Matt and I think he's from Kentucky and the fiance is from Ukraine.
I was surprised to see her on a pole because there was no mention of that in episode 1. They just showed her as a mother with a 7 year old son. There isn't one couple that I'm overly optimistic about on this new season.

At least last season I was optimistic about Aleksandra and the Mormon gent. I also was optimistic about the new Orleans couple with the Buddhist Thai girl. My apologies I can't recall their names.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Tiny_T said:


> The new season of 90 Day Fiance started tonight. It think it will be very interesting. Is anybody watching?


I happened to come across it by chance and so I caught it.  

Usually there is one couple I think has a chance and hopeful that things will work out.  But this time - none of the couples looked very appealing to me.  It saddens me that these people are so desperate for love and lonely that they will fall for people who will use them.

I felt really bad for Jorge who is "engaged" to this Russian woman bombshell - and Jorge is nice looking but overweight. He said he's spent $70,000 dollars on her.  She asked him to a buy Chanel purse and when she didn't he she threw a hissy fit. Refused to take his phone calls.  For some reason he had given her his password to his IPhone and computer and she erased his Iphone and changed the password on his computer!!  This was days before he was supposed to fly out to Russia to bring her.  Wouldn't that throw up red flags to anyone?  

Good news is that there is supposed to a be new show which follows up on couples featured on previous season.  That I will check out because I am curious about how some are doing.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Tiny_T said:


> It's a new set of people. That guy is named Matt and I think he's from Kentucky and the fiance is from Ukraine.
> I was surprised to see her on a pole because there was no mention of that in episode 1. They just showed her as a mother with a 7 year old son. There isn't one couple that I'm overly optimistic about on this new season.
> 
> At least last season I was optimistic about Aleksandra and the Mormon gent. I also was optimistic about the new Orleans couple with the Buddhist Thai girl. My apologies I can't recall their names.


Matt has been married 3 times.  I feel a little sorry for him. But yeah I was shocked too that they show that his fiance was pole dancing - she seemed to be playing the wholesome mother in the first episode. 
I just said the same thing like you that I don't feel optimistic about any of the couples this season. I hope it isn't a complete trainwreck.  Its nice to have one couple to root for.


Tiny_T said:


> It's a new set of people. That guy is named Matt and I think he's from Kentucky and the fiance is from Ukraine.
> I was surprised to see her on a pole because there was no mention of that in episode 1. They just showed her as a mother with a 7 year old son. There isn't one couple that I'm overly optimistic about on this new season.
> 
> At least last season I was optimistic about Aleksandra and the Mormon gent. I also was optimistic about the new Orleans couple with the Buddhist Thai girl. My apologies I can't recall their names.



I feel the same way - not overly optimistic about any of the couples. Hope this season isn't a complete trainwreck (and the producers didn't deliberately choose such couples for ratings). It was nice to root for one couple at least.  I like the Mormon couple but felt a little sorry for the girl - such a huge transition in her life and then to have a baby but I do think her husband genuinely cares about her.  I also liked the Thai girl and the guy from New Orleans too.


----------



## Tiny_T

CanuckBagLover said:


> I happened to come across it by chance and so I caught it.
> 
> Usually there is one couple I think has a chance and hopeful that things will work out.  But this time - none of the couples looked very appealing to me.  It saddens me that these people are so desperate for love and lonely that they will fall for people who will use them.
> 
> I felt really bad for Jorge who is "engaged" to this Russian woman bombshell - and Jorge is nice looking but overweight. He said he's spent $70,000 dollars on her.  She asked him to a buy Chanel purse and when she didn't he she threw a hissy fit. Refused to take his phone calls.  For some reason he had given her his password to his IPhone and computer and she erased his Iphone and changed the password on his computer!!  This was days before he was supposed to fly out to Russia to bring her.  Wouldn't that throw up red flags to anyone?
> 
> Good news is that there is supposed to a be new show which follows up on couples featured on previous season.  That I will check out because I am curious about how some are doing.


I do feel bad for Jorge. Geez I hope he starts to see the problem soon.

The girl who is going to Morocco is so aloof and immature. It's painful to watch how gullible she is. Her family brought up good points. I was surprised her mother said, "she is beautiful but not as beautiful as all the options on the Internet so why does he want her." [emoji50]
She was blunt but I do see what her mum is trying to say.

It's painful too watch but of course I will watch [emoji41]. I guess it just highlights the difficulty of getting to know someone in a short amount of time.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Graw

Tiny_T said:


> I was surprised her mother said, "she is beautiful but not as beautiful as all the options on the Internet so why does he want her." [emoji50]
> She was blunt but I do see what her mum is trying to say.





Her brother also said there are many differences between Moroccan culture and their culture including work ethic!  I am not sure what that means, but I am sure we will find out. 





CanuckBagLover said:


> I happened to come across it by chance and so I caught it.
> 
> Usually there is one couple I think has a chance and hopeful that things will work out.  But this time - none of the couples looked very appealing to me.  It saddens me that these people are so desperate for love and lonely that they will fall for people who will use them.
> 
> I felt really bad for Jorge who is "engaged" to this Russian woman bombshell - and Jorge is nice looking but overweight. He said he's spent $70,000 dollars on her.  She asked him to a buy Chanel purse and when she didn't he she threw a hissy fit. Refused to take his phone calls.  For some reason he had given her his password to his IPhone and computer and she erased his Iphone and changed the password on his computer!!  This was days before he was supposed to fly out to Russia to bring her.  Wouldn't that throw up red flags to anyone?
> 
> Good news is that there is supposed to a be new show which follows up on couples featured on previous season.  That I will check out because I am curious about how some are doing.



Not one. 

The Dominican guy didn't tell his fiance he wasn't on the flight?  Her not telling her parents is a glimpse into what she believes, lets see what she does after 90 days.

The girl who doesn't know where Morocco is ... hmm.  When her brother asked if she did research on the country, customs and she said she doesn't care, she was doomed from the beginning. 

We didn't get to the woman who says she was cat fished and is still going to go forward with the engagement!

Do we even have to watch Jorge and the Russian bride?  His niece asked him about the red flags he is missing.  He looked puzzled.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Graw said:


> Her brother also said there are many differences between Moroccan culture and their culture including work ethic!  I am not sure what that means, but I am sure we will find out.
> 
> 
> I think it was vaild to bring up the differences in culture and religion but his comment on "work ethics" struck me as racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Dominican guy didn't tell his fiance he wasn't on the flight?  Her not telling her parents is a glimpse into what she believes, lets see what she does after 90 days.
> 
> Not good sign. I didn't like her either though - she comes across very self entitled to me.  Not being honest with her parents is a big mistake.


----------



## Graw

I thought ... did the network, producer or anyone pick up on that?  Perhaps they did and left it in because it is a reflection on the brothers thoughts.  He was sitting there casually with his family commenting on the work ethic of an entire country.  Maybe we will find out exactly what he meant by that if we keep watching.  That was a first for me.


----------



## arnott

Tiny_T said:


> I do feel bad for Jorge. Geez I hope he starts to see the problem soon.
> 
> *The girl who is going to Morocco is so aloof and immature. It's painful to watch how gullible she is. Her family brought up good points. I was surprised her mother said, "she is beautiful but not as beautiful as all the options on the Internet so why does he want her."* [emoji50]
> She was blunt but I do see what her mum is trying to say.
> 
> It's painful too watch but of course I will watch [emoji41]. I guess it just highlights the difficulty of getting to know someone in a short amount of time.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using PurseForum mobile app



I missed the first episode but saw the commercial.  Is that the overweight blonde girl whose fiancé would not show her any affection?      That looked like Danielle and Mohamed part 2!


----------



## mari_merry

Oh, this train wreck of a show is back on screens!


----------



## mari_merry

*When Jorge said he spent 70K on that Russian chick, I was like:*


----------



## mari_merry

*When she wiped Jorge's iphone clean and changed his e-mail password,
and then told him: "If you don't like it, find a new girlfriend":*


----------



## Graw




----------



## Tiny_T

arnott said:


> Is that the overweight blonde girl whose fiancé would not show her any affection?      That looked like Danielle and Mohamed part 2!



Yes that is the girl. She is from Florida and she hasn't met up with him yet. They did show previews of him saying, "I didn't realize she was so big." And we also see him telling her she doesn't matter. Eeek [emoji20]. I think she will have one of the most unfortunate outcomes of all the couples. But we shall see.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## arnott

Tiny_T said:


> Yes that is the girl. She is from Florida and she hasn't met up with him yet. They did show previews of him saying, "I didn't realize she was so big." And we also see him telling her she doesn't matter. Eeek [emoji20]. I think she will have one of the most unfortunate outcomes of all the couples. But we shall see.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using PurseForum mobile app



Thanks.   She looked more desperate than Danielle in the commercial.


----------



## arnott

CanuckBagLover said:


> I happened to come across it by chance and so I caught it.
> 
> Usually there is one couple I think has a chance and hopeful that things will work out.  But this time - none of the couples looked very appealing to me.  It saddens me that these people are so desperate for love and lonely that they will fall for people who will use them.
> 
> I felt really bad for Jorge who is "engaged" to this Russian woman bombshell - and Jorge is nice looking but overweight. He said he's spent $70,000 dollars on her.  She asked him to a buy Chanel purse and when she didn't he she threw a hissy fit. Refused to take his phone calls.  For some reason he had given her his password to his IPhone and computer and she erased his Iphone and changed the password on his computer!!  This was days before he was supposed to fly out to Russia to bring her.  Wouldn't that throw up red flags to anyone?
> 
> *Good news is that there is supposed to a be new show which follows up on couples featured on previous season.  That I will check out because I am curious about how some are doing.*



I saw in the preview that Danielle is trying to get Mohamed deported!   I'm curious about that but I don't think I can stomach Lauren any more.     She is so annoying and makes me cringe when she goes, "sexy Alexei".


----------



## Tiny_T

arnott said:


> I saw in the preview that Danielle is trying to get Mohamed deported!   I'm curious about that but I don't think I can stomach Lauren any more.     She is so annoying and makes me cringe when she goes, "sexy Alexei".


What is the name of the new series that follows previous couples? When does it air? I want to make sure I set the DVR.
And ugh....I agree that Lauren is really too much.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## buzzytoes

Decophile said:


> Is is the same cast or a new set?  Creepy perv made me think it was last season's pedo.


A couple new and a couple old couples. Danielle (was that her name?) and Mohammed are apparently STILL fighting.


----------



## slang

I watched last night and didn't see any of the "old couples"? 
I'd love if they follow up on some of the old couples from seasons past to see where they are now - esp Danielle and Mohammed!!!


----------



## arnott

slang said:


> I watched last night and didn't see any of the "old couples"?
> I'd love if they follow up on some of the old couples from seasons past to see where they are now - esp Danielle and Mohammed!!!



In the preview Mohammed said that Danielle is trying to get him deported.

I'm also curious about Devar and Melanie!            I want to know if he is contributing or sending his money back to his sisters!


----------



## slang

arnott said:


> In the preview Mohammed said that Danielle is trying to get him deported.
> 
> I'm also curious about Devar and Melanie!            I want to know if he is contributing or sending his money back to his sisters!


 
Oh OK, so I didn't miss Danielle & Mohammed - they are coming up later in the season? (I didn't see the preview, all I saw was last nights episode with the new couples)


----------



## CanuckBagLover

arnott said:


> In the preview Mohammed said that Danielle is trying to get him deported.
> 
> I'm also curious about Devar and Melanie!            I want to know if he is contributing or sending his money back to his sisters!



Yes I'm curious about Devar and Melanie too.

I also wonder how much these couples are getting paid - by doing 90 day fiance and then this new follow up show.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

That Anfisa girl is clearly a gold digger.. That and a b!tch for erasing his phone, cancelling his flight, and changing his password -WTF was that about?!

I hope this marriage works out for Matt this time around.. He seems like a nice guy.


----------



## Graw

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> That Anfisa girl is clearly a gold digger.. That and a b!tch for erasing his phone, cancelling his flight, and changing his password -WTF was that about?!
> 
> I hope this marriage works out for Matt this time around.. He seems like a nice guy.



He does seem nice.  I hope it works out.  His friends seem heartbroken as well with regard to his past.  They are definitely going to interrogate this woman when she arrives.


----------



## buzzytoes

Finally getting to watch - I can't believe how immature this Nichole girl is. How can you go to a country and not research it?? Especially a country that is not English speaking and so conservative compared to the country you are coming from?? She is in for such a rude awakening. It's Danielle and Muhammed Part Two for sure. 

Jorge is like Cassia and Jason part two as well - she will throw a fit and he will throw money at her and all will be good. Some people need the drama I guess!


----------



## arnott

buzzytoes said:


> Finally getting to watch - I can't believe how immature this Nichole girl is. How can you go to a country and not research it?? Especially a country that is not English speaking and so conservative compared to the country you are coming from?? She is in for such a rude awakening. It's Danielle and Muhammed Part Two for sure.
> 
> Jorge is like Cassia and Jason part two as well - she will throw a fit and he will throw money at her and all will be good. Some people need the drama I guess!



Cassia wasn't that bad!


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

arnott said:


> Cassia wasn't that bad!


Cassia was bratty. Anfisa is the devil.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> Cassia was bratty. Anfisa is the devil.


I think Anfisa is a high class hooker - I'm sure she has other guys she's stringing along for money.


----------



## Graw

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> Cassia was bratty. Anfisa is the devil.



She is awful. 



CanuckBagLover said:


> I think Anfisa is a high class hooker - I'm sure she has other guys she's stringing along for money.


  I don't think she is high class.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

You guys might be onto something..
She might be an escort..?
I still sustain that she is the devil.


----------



## Graw

Lol!  What I don't understand is that she is being filmed.  She knows her friends and family will see this.  Why behave this way?


----------



## arnott

Graw said:


> Lol!  What I don't understand is that she is being filmed.  She knows her friends and family will see this.  Why behave this way?



Ratings?


----------



## pixiejenna

Just watched it on demand.

Nicole is so desperate to be loved and just based on what I saw she's absolutely going to be hurt. Telling her that she doesn't matter and ignoring her isn't good. I'm surprised that not only did she willingly go there with out researching the country or customs but also that she's willingness to be away from her daughter for so long she's really young. Her whole family seems to already know the outcome of this.

I feel bad for the guy with the Russian chick. She's cray cray and only after his money, he's already been spent 70K on her and taken her around the world. Then deleting his phone and changing his email password because he wouldn't buy her a handbag?!? I almost feel like he should be matched with the girl above, at least they'd be loved in return.

That one girl who's fiance couldn't make the flight lol  that's a good indication of what's to come. Also I don't understand how she's lying to her family about their engagement. I'm pretty sure that they had to sign some disclosures before appearing on the show.

That one guy who's been married 3 times gives me a bad vibe. IDK why but I just feel like he's putting on a act with the whole "I'm a nice guy who falls in love too fast" bit. If you live in a small town and no one wants to put up with your "baggage" there's probably a good reason. Also I find it hilarious that his fiance is a wholesome mom in this eppy. And in the preview for next week she's busy making it rain lol. I get the feeling that this is a marriage of convenience she gets a green card for herself and her kid too!

Also it looks like there is a second show on afterwards called happily ever after that follows couples from the past seasons. I couldn't find it on demand but the Comercials made it look like it's two separate shows like ones on at 9 and the other is at 10. Omg I wanna see the couples on that show that will be entertaining to watch.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Has a new episode aired? Was it not on because of Labour Day weekend?


----------



## Graw

CanuckBagLover said:


> Has a new episode aired? Was it not on because of Labour Day weekend?



I think this weekend is the second episode.  Too long of a wait.


----------



## Graw

pixiejenna said:


> Just watched it on demand.
> 
> Nicole is so desperate to be loved and just based on what I saw she's absolutely going to be hurt. Telling her that she doesn't matter and ignoring her isn't good. I'm surprised that not only did she willingly go there with out researching the country or customs but also that she's willingness to be away from her daughter for so long she's really young. Her whole family seems to already know the outcome of this.
> 
> I feel bad for the guy with the Russian chick. She's cray cray and only after his money, he's already been spent 70K on her and taken her around the world. Then deleting his phone and changing his email password because he wouldn't buy her a handbag?!? I almost feel like he should be matched with the girl above, at least they'd be loved in return.
> 
> That one girl who's fiance couldn't make the flight lol  that's a good indication of what's to come. Also I don't understand how she's lying to her family about their engagement. I'm pretty sure that they had to sign some disclosures before appearing on the show.
> 
> That one guy who's been married 3 times gives me a bad vibe. IDK why but I just feel like he's putting on a act with the whole "I'm a nice guy who falls in love too fast" bit. If you live in a small town and no one wants to put up with your "baggage" there's probably a good reason. Also I find it hilarious that his fiance is a wholesome mom in this eppy. And in the preview for next week she's busy making it rain lol. I get the feeling that this is a marriage of convenience she gets a green card for herself and her kid too!
> 
> Also it looks like there is a second show on afterwards called happily ever after that follows couples from the past seasons. I couldn't find it on demand but the Comercials made it look like it's two separate shows like ones on at 9 and the other is at 10. Omg I wanna see the couples on that show that will be entertaining to watch.



Both the 70k and the girl going to Morocco want a "hot" partner so they wouldn't accept one another as their partner. 

The guy with the 3 ex wives doesn't seem to pay attention to red flags and keeps going along with relationships instead of getting out. 

The Dominican guy lost all points for not telling her he's not on the plane. 

I can't wait for the where are they now show either!


----------



## pixiejenna

Graw said:


> Both the 70k and the girl going to Morocco want a "hot" partner so they wouldn't accept one another as their partner.
> 
> The guy with the 3 ex wives doesn't seem to pay attention to red flags and keeps going along with relationships instead of getting out.
> 
> The Dominican guy lost all points for not telling her he's not on the plane.
> 
> I can't wait for the where are they now show either!


Lol I find it pretty ironic that they have such high expectations for how their partners look. Considering that neither of them are that great looking to be honest.

I think the guy with 3 marriages is a hot mess, we just have to wait for it to come out.

ITA about that guy, if he missed his flight he should have let her know asap. Instead he was a coward and waited until she contacted him. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Graw

Mohammed obtained a green card, conceived a child with a woman who posted on the internet  and left his wife?  The woman had to know he was married.


----------



## Graw

He has an interesting point of view.  Mohammed is the victim?  Danielle lied to him about her financial situation, didn't treat him well and now he has to leave her and stay in America, but not return to his country because he is used to American culture.   Ok


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Graw said:


> Mohammed obtained a green card, conceived a child with a woman who posted on the internet  and left his wife?  The woman had to know he was married.


How could he not be deported?  I think there have been earlier posts to the effect that if you divorce or separate within a certain period of time (I thought it was 2 years), its presumed that the sole purpose of the marriage was to obtain a green card and therefore fraudulent. Does anyone know if he was deported? If there was case to deport someone over a marriage to obtain a green card this was it, and it not like he's hiding.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Graw said:


> He has an interesting point of view.  Mohammed is the victim?  Danielle lied to him about her financial situation, didn't treat him well and now he has to leave her and stay in America, but not return to his country because he is used to American culture.   Ok


I rolled my eyes that and also couldn't help remember how at his wedding vows he said he could kiss Danielle because of his religion - doesn't seem to have problem now with this young blonde (I'm sure she's in it for the publicity).


----------



## Graw

CanuckBagLover said:


> How could he not be deported?  I think there have been earlier posts to the effect that if you divorce or separate within a certain period of time (I thought it was 2 years), its presumed that the sole purpose of the marriage was to obtain a green card and therefore fraudulent. Does anyone know if he was deported? If there was case to deport someone over a marriage to obtain a green card this was it, and it not like he's hiding.



I don't know the law, but I can not believe she didn't see this coming.  I don't think anyone should rush to judgement, but this well documented case is egregious. 

Where is the older man who purchased the same car for his previous wife as his new wife?  I doubt they are still together.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Did anyone watch the follow up show?  They show Devar and Melanie, Paola from Colombia and this guy she married in Oklahoma (I think was 2 seasons ago).   I think they are also showing Noon and the New Orleans guy (I forget his name) but they weren't on this episode and Alexi and Lauren. And another couple, from a couple of seasons ago.  I hope they aren't all trainwrecks.  The Oklahoma couple are in financial difficulty because he lost his job - they are clearly doing this for the money.  Alexi and Lauren are annoying as hell. They are planning another ceremony in Israel for his family and friends (which is a nice idea) I just don't know if  I can tolerate to watch them again and Lauren drops some secret news about her health which will air next episode.  Melanie and Devar are going to back to Jamaica to visit his family and meet some sisters she hasn't met before.  Melanie's sister raises the question, maybe Devar is hiding something back in Jamaica - like children?  Melanie is now a brunette, don't know if that's her natural colour but she looked better as a blonde.


----------



## Graw

I google Mohammed Jbali, he was on a few dating sites while with Danielle and looks like he did a tour of the USA taking photos all over.  Why are women swooning over him?


----------



## Graw

CanuckBagLover said:


> Did anyone watch the follow up show?  They show Devar and Melanie, Paola from Colombia and this guy she married in Oklahoma (I think was 2 seasons ago).   I think they are also showing Noon and the New Orleans guy (I forget his name) but they weren't on this episode and Alexi and Lauren. And another couple, from a couple of seasons ago.  I hope they aren't all trainwrecks.  The Oklahoma couple are in financial difficulty because he lost his job - they are clearly doing this for the money.  Alexi and Lauren are annoying as hell. They are planning another ceremony in Israel for his family and friends (which is a nice idea) I just don't know if  I can tolerate to watch them again and Lauren drops some secret news about her health which will air next episode.  Melanie and Devar are going to back to Jamaica to visit his family and meet some sisters she hasn't met before.  Melanie's sister raises the question, maybe Devar is hiding something back in Jamaica - like children?  Melanie is now a brunette, don't know if that's her natural colour but she looked better as a blonde.



 Alexi has  a great body, but it doesn't make up for nails on a chalkboard when they are being filmed.  Its painful to watch them.
Melanie spend $38,000 on her relationship, wedding with Devar.  She is in love and I hope they make it.  If she went there several times it is odd that she didn't meet his sisters especially because he said he is giving 90% of his earnings to his family in Jamaica.  It is clear they are important to him.  I wasn't thinking another child, I thought maybe someone has a disability.   I want an update on Mark and Nikki.


----------



## mrskolar09

I can't believe Danielle says going to Miami might be the last shot for her marriage.  There is no marriage and really never has been!  Grr, I just want to smack some sense into her.  Her friend obviously feels the same way lol. 
I want to see what's going on with Kyle and Noon.  I'm surprised it looks like they were having problems, I really thought they'd make it.


----------



## Graw

Danielle was in love and her 4 kids also lost a father when the marriage dissolved.  Let's not forget Danielle needs money.  This show is paying her and she is going to perform whether it's going to Miami or Tunisa to film.


----------



## pixiejenna

For the new season I don't believe for one bit that the Russian chick cancelled her fiancée flight, erased his phone, changed his email password. All in order to "surprise him" by flying in. She's batshit cray cray, she must have realized that she'll miss out on a free trip if she dumps him. The bar has been set very low for these too lol. Also the car he got to impress his fiance is hideous.

The girl who went to Morocco is a sad site as well. You could tell right away that he was not interested in her one bit, even his friend seemed to be pretending to be nice. Like oh cr@p this wasn't what I thought I was expecting to get let's not make ourselves look like a jack@ss on TV.

The guy with the stripper I was surprised how welcoming his family was too her. Especially given she's going to be wife #4. I'm also disturbed by how quickly her son seemed to latch on to him. I'm sure he's meet him on one of his many trips to visit her. I still think that she's using him for a greencard and a better life for her kid.

I enjoyed seeing the old couples. Melanie and Davar are still together. I'm also surprised that in all her visits to see him that she never met his sisters. If they're important enough for him to give most of his salary too, you'd think that they'd be important enough to introduce them to Melanie. They really don't seem like they have much in common besides working out and having sex. 

Danielle and Mohamad what a mess. First of all he just up and disappeared?!? And she's seriously searching for him? This woman is a serious reck. I don't know what exactly she thinks she's saving by going to Florida. Also he meet his new BFF in Walmart lmao! He seriously has no problem targeting people and using them. I also don't get how he hooked up with the new girl so fast. He's not that great looking he must be one hell of a smooth talker. I didn't watch the season he was on. But holly sh!t he "couldn't kiss his wife for religious reasons" on his wedding day. What a lot of crock, I almost feel bad for this woman for falling for this.

Big shocker Lauren and Alexi are having a second marriage for his family. I don't know if care what her "big health secret" is lol. 

I can't wait to see noon and Kyle. I was rooting for them. I guessing that she's not happy living here. I don't think that people don't quite realize how much they give up when it's all gone. They romanticize that they're going to live happily ever after like in a Disney movie. They don't realize how much work it's really going to take. Mentally they're in the honeymoon stage where everything is kittens and rainbows. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Like others here I too am rooting for Noon and Kyle, lets hope it just a teaser and they work things out.


----------



## mrskolar09

Is Devar really sending most of his money home?  I thought he had just said that to make her sisters mad.

I love Noon, the way she yelled 'Oh my Buddha!' when they were skydiving was adorable


----------



## CanuckBagLover

mrskolar09 said:


> Is Devar really sending most of his money home?  I thought he had just said that to make her sisters mad.



I always thought that he did intend send some money back to his sisters to help them out financially when he got a job in the US, because I believe he was living with them and helping them out financially when he was in Jamaica.  (And that would be a quite common practice).  He didn't say simply to piss her sisters off. But does he have  a job yet? Not sure.  I know at the reunion last season, they talked about him going to school to get some accreditation for some type of work but that doesn't seem to be happening now.

There also seems to be some confusion over his sisters.  I think there are 2 sisters that Melanie has met but the last episode seems to refer to other sisters that she hasn't met.  Or maybe I misunderstood. I guess it will be cleared up.

I hope for Melanie and Devar, its real and works out - mainly for her son's sake. A bond does seem to be forming between her son and Devar and for Devar to be suddenly out of his life would be hard for a kid to go through.


----------



## mrskolar09

I know he said he wanted to send some money back to his sisters just not most of it.  I remember him telling Melanie that he only said that about "most" because her sisters were grilling him.  
I'm interested to see what the deal is with the sisters she never met.  

I almost died when Paola got that Nerf gun for her birthday.  That was kind of a dumb gift, even my DH said it was stupid lol.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

mrskolar09 said:


> I know he said he wanted to send some money back to his sisters just not most of it.  I remember him telling Melanie that he only said that about "most" because her sisters were grilling him.
> I'm interested to see what the deal is with the sisters she never met.
> 
> I almost died when Paola got that Nerf gun for her birthday.  That was kind of a dumb gift, even my DH said it was stupid lol.



 Me too! That was such a dumb gift!


----------



## Graw

I hope Noon and Kyle work too.  With Devar and Melanie only time will tell.


----------



## coconutsboston

I came in towards the middle last night, did they ever show Jason & Cassia or Mark & Nicky (I believe it was)?


----------



## Graw

coconutsboston said:


> I came in towards the middle last night, did they ever show Jason & Cassia or Mark & Nicky (I believe it was)?



I wish they would show Mark and Nicky! It seems they picked a few couples to catch up with/ couples who agreed.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

coconutsboston said:


> I came in towards the middle last night, did they ever show Jason & Cassia or Mark & Nicky (I believe it was)?


Dont think they they are showing either couple


----------



## pixiejenna

mrskolar09 said:


> I know he said he wanted to send some money back to his sisters just not most of it.  I remember him telling Melanie that he only said that about "most" because her sisters were grilling him.
> I'm interested to see what the deal is with the sisters she never met.
> 
> I almost died when Paola got that Nerf gun for her birthday.  That was kind of a dumb gift, even my DH said it was stupid lol.


That gift was hilarious. He obviously only thought of himself when he bought that gift. I don't blame her for being pissed off I would have been too if I were her. 


coconutsboston said:


> I came in towards the middle last night, did they ever show Jason & Cassia or Mark & Nicky (I believe it was)?


No neither of them were on. I hope that we get to see them again but I kind of don't think that they came back. If so I think that they would have been in this episode or the preview for next weeks. They would definitely pull in the viewers kwim? However didn't someone post somewhere in the thread that Nikki was trying to model and living in California? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## JenW

CanuckBagLover said:


> I also wonder how much these couples are getting paid - by doing 90 day fiance and then this new follow up show.



Last season they were paid $3,600 per couple.

For the whole season.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

JenW said:


> Last season they were paid $3,600 per couple.
> 
> For the whole season.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

JenW said:


> Last season they were paid $3,600 per couple.
> 
> For the whole season.


That little! Wow it would take me alot more to expose my whole life and my marriage (especially under the watchful eye of Immigration).  I do get the sense from Lauren and the new girl (forget her name) from Atlanta marrying the guy from the Dominican Republic who didn't make his plane the first time around) enjoy being on camera.  But $3600 wouldn't be worth it for me.


----------



## slang

JenW said:


> Last season they were paid $3,600 per couple.
> 
> For the whole season.



Wow, that's it? Doesn't seem worth it to me, no wonder so many of the old couples are not participating in the "where are they now" episodes


----------



## arnott

I'm curious about what happened to the previous couples but I can't stomach Lauren so I'm relying on you guys for the play by play!


----------



## JenW

slang said:


> Wow, that's it? Doesn't seem worth it to me, no wonder so many of the old couples are not participating in the "where are they now" episodes





CanuckBagLover said:


> That little! Wow it would take me alot more to expose my whole life and my marriage (especially under the watchful eye of Immigration).  I do get the sense from Lauren and the new girl (forget her name) from Atlanta marrying the guy from the Dominican Republic who didn't make his plane the first time around) enjoy being on camera.  But $3600 wouldn't be worth it for me.


Yep, they're paid very little. This production company is notorious for that. 

I think it's why most of the Americans on the show  are, how can I say this, from a lower class? Even the ones who seem intelligent don't seem to be earning much. And then you have the ones who think the exposure will help their career, like the singer from Nicaragua.


----------



## Graw

JenW said:


> Yep, they're paid very little. This production company is notorious for that.
> 
> I think it's why most of the Americans on the show  are, how can I say this, from a lower class? Even the ones who seem intelligent don't seem to be earning much. And then you have the ones who think the exposure will help their career, like the singer from Nicaragua.



It has helped Mohammed, he is never single and has a female following.


----------



## JenW

Graw said:


> It has helped Mohammed, he is never single and has a female following.


I guess there's no accounting for taste.


----------



## Graw

JenW said:


> I guess there's no accounting for taste.



I'd love to know what the appeal is.  He is not leaving America.  It didn't work with Danielle, her finances were too much to bear.  He will find another American wife. Maybe he will have a spin off show.  He's cunning.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Graw said:


> I'd love to know what the appeal is.  He is not leaving America.  It didn't work with Danielle, her finances were too much to bear.  He will find another American wife. Maybe he will have a spin off show.  He's cunning.


Maybe he'll be the next bachelor!


----------



## arnott

CanuckBagLover said:


> Maybe he'll be the next bachelor!


----------



## JenW

Graw said:


> I'd love to know what the appeal is.  He is not leaving America.  It didn't work with Danielle, her finances were too much to bear.  He will find another American wife. Maybe he will have a spin off show.  He's cunning.


He's so skeevy that I actually feel sorry for Danielle. She's pretty dim and didn't even realize he was using her.


----------



## Graw

CanuckBagLover said:


> Maybe he'll be the next bachelor!



Haha or get yet another spin off show!  



JenW said:


> He's so skeevy that I actually feel sorry for Danielle. She's pretty dim and didn't even realize he was using her.



She missed every red flag.  To have her kids watch her go through that is awful.


----------



## nova_girl

I watched the first season of this but then lost track of it. I'm not sure of her name, but the girl that went to Morocco makes me cringe, she's so stuck on how things are in America. Chantal seems like a smart and normal girl, I'm not sure why she's doing this? And I wonder what makes it hard for Jorge to find a place to live?


----------



## Graw

Alla doesn't seem nice.  She appears to be there for him to care for her.  They are going food shopping for her and her child, she shouldn't be upset or snap at her fiance.


----------



## Graw

Paola seems to truly care for Russ.  Her family is going to watch this show and wonder why she lied.  I never knew so many women in other countries want exposure to become a model in the states.


----------



## lareina507

I watched this show for the first time (2-3 episodes). I have a feeling Jorge is really faking his wealth for his fiancé and he is not as well of as he is leading her on to believe. She is clearly all about the $$$ (but also she is only 20). In the epi where she cancels his flight and resets his passcode, he is driving a Honda but when his fiancé comes he is driving an Audi coupe. In addition, he's been living in hotels. He alludes to keeping a secret and I think it has to do with his finances. 

The girl that went to Morocco...I am embarrassed for her. She is so naive and she has nothing but heartbreak in-store. I question how he didn't know her size... Did they not exchange pics before they met? If the laws are as strict as he is saying, she's. being immature and using poor judgment.

I really can't get a feel for Chantal and Pedro. They do seem to have feelings for each other but it's hard to tell.


----------



## arnott

mrskolar09 said:


> I know he said he wanted to send some money back to his sisters just not most of it.  I remember him telling Melanie that he only said that about "most" because her sisters were grilling him.
> I'm interested to see what the deal is with the sisters she never met.
> 
> *I almost died when Paola got that Nerf gun for her birthday. * That was kind of a dumb gift, even my DH said it was stupid lol.



That was hilarious!   The looks on her friends' faces!         

I tried to fast forward through Loren's part but see that she's still being as dramatic and annoying as ever.       Glad Alexei is standing up to her!


----------



## arnott

Melanie on how much she's spent on Devar:  "$38,000"

Melanie's sister Bev:  "You can buy a man for $38, 000!"


----------



## CanuckBagLover

lareina507 said:


> I watched this show for the first time (2-3 episodes). I have a feeling Jorge is really faking his wealth for his fiancé and he is not as well of as he is leading her on to believe. She is clearly all about the $$$ (but also she is only 20). In the epi where she cancels his flight and resets his passcode, he is driving a Honda but when his fiancé comes he is driving an Audi coupe. In addition, he's been living in hotels. He alludes to keeping a secret and I think it has to do with his finances.
> 
> The girl that went to Morocco...I am embarrassed for her. She is so naive and she has nothing but heartbreak in-store. I question how he didn't know her size... Did they not exchange pics before they met? If the laws are as strict as he is saying, she's. being immature and using poor judgment.
> 
> I really can't get a feel for Chantal and Pedro. They do seem to have feelings for each other but it's hard to tell.



I think you're right about Jorge - he is not as wealthy as he claims but maybe that is  a good thing because maybe she'll dump him. Anfisa is clearly a gold digger and using this show as platform to further her "modeing" career, to become famous as she said.  She comes off as such a  cold B*tch.  I also find it hard to believe she's 20, when she's all made up she looks 30 but even when she is not wearing a lot of make up she looks older than Jorge (who is 26). Don't understand why Jorge is so naive.

The girl in Morocco is also so naive and immature. I can't believe this girl is a mother  - she acts like a petulant kid herself.  She wants unconditional love.  I don't think her fiance is as sleazy as Mohammed (which is not saying much, I know) but he clearly looks uncomfortable and I don't think it is just cultural differences.

I can't get a read on Pedro and Chantal either except that Chantal strikes me as camera hungry.  I think she did a huge disservice to Pedro in lying to her parents assuming he is legit and that loves her and is not marrying her for a green card, because once the truth does come out they will never believe that Pedro didn't put her up to lying.  

As for Mat and Alla from the Ukraine, my initial reaction when there was no food in the fridge the next morning, was no wonder he's been divorced 3x!  I think Alla had a right to be pissed off about having no food in the house (I would be too especially if I had a child with me) and having to go grocery shopping first thing and she was probably jet lagged.  He should have had the basics and they could have picked up more later if she needed/wanted other things.  I do think his family was hard on her though.  Jury is still out for me on her.  

As for the second follow-up show - 

I enjoyed the scene with Mohammed seeking legal advice and the lawyer is trying to hold it together and not laugh when hearing Mohammed's story.  I think that Louisa girl is just using Mohammed for fame, a chance to be on TV.  But over this trainwreck.

I was really heartbroken over Noon and Kyle.  He clearly loves her and is willing to do almost anything to make her happy.   I hope they are happy in Portland.

As for Alexi and Loren - Loren's big reveal that she had Tourrette's suprised me.  I agree with her that her husband shouldn't have told anyone without her permission (and he should apologize to her for doing so).  But she still strikes me as a major drama queen - I can't help think that living with her would be exhausting.


----------



## Graw

arnott said:


> Melanie on how much she's spent on Devar:  "$38,000"
> 
> Melanie's sister Bev:  "You can buy a man for $38, 000!"



This entire group, his family and her family could have their own show.  I hope he is a good husband to her because her sister will have his head!


----------



## arnott

CanuckBagLover said:


> I think you're right about Jorge - he is not as wealthy as he claims but maybe that is  a good thing because maybe she'll dump him. Anfisa is clearly a gold digger and using this show as platform to further her "modeing" career, to become famous as she said.  She comes off as such a  cold B*tch.  I also find it hard to believe she's 20, when she's all made up she looks 30 but even when she is not wearing a lot of make up she looks older than Jorge (who is 26). Don't understand why Jorge is so naive.
> 
> The girl in Morocco is also so naive and immature. I can't believe this girl is a mother  - she acts like a petulant kid herself.  She wants unconditional love.  I don't think her fiance is as sleazy as Mohammed (which is not saying much, I know) but he clearly looks uncomfortable and I don't think it is just cultural differences.
> 
> I can't get a read on Pedro and Chantal either except that Chantal strikes me as camera hungry.  I think she did a huge disservice to Pedro in lying to her parents assuming he is legit and that loves her and is not marrying her for a green card, because once the truth does come out they will never believe that Pedro didn't put her up to lying.
> 
> As for Mat and Alla from the Ukraine, my initial reaction when there was no food in the fridge the next morning, was no wonder he's been divorced 3x!  I think Alla had a right to be pissed off about having no food in the house (I would be too especially if I had a child with me) and having to go grocery shopping first thing and she was probably jet lagged.  He should have had the basics and they could have picked up more later if she needed/wanted other things.  I do think his family was hard on her though.  Jury is still out for me on her.
> 
> As for the second follow-up show -
> 
> I enjoyed the scene with Mohammed seeking legal advice and the lawyer is trying to hold it together and not laugh when hearing Mohammed's story.  I think that Louisa girl is just using Mohammed for fame, a chance to be on TV.  But over this trainwreck.
> 
> *I was really heartbroken over Noon and Kyle.*  He clearly loves her and is willing to do almost anything to make her happy.   I hope they are happy in Portland.
> 
> As for Alexi and Loren - Loren's big reveal that she had Tourrette's suprised me.  I agree with her that her husband shouldn't have told anyone without her permission (and he should apologize to her for doing so).  But she still strikes me as a major drama queen - I can't help think that living with her would be exhausting.



What happened with Noon and Kyle?


----------



## Graw

CanuckBagLover said:


> I think you're right about Jorge - he is not as wealthy as he claims but maybe that is  a good thing because maybe she'll dump him. Anfisa is clearly a gold digger and using this show as platform to further her "modeing" career, to become famous as she said.  She comes off as such a  cold B*tch.  I also find it hard to believe she's 20, when she's all made up she looks 30 but even when she is not wearing a lot of make up she looks older than Jorge (who is 26). Don't understand why Jorge is so naive.
> 
> The girl in Morocco is also so naive and immature. I can't believe this girl is a mother  - she acts like a petulant kid herself.  She wants unconditional love.  I don't think her fiance is as sleazy as Mohammed (which is not saying much, I know) but he clearly looks uncomfortable and I don't think it is just cultural differences.
> 
> I can't get a read on Pedro and Chantal either except that Chantal strikes me as camera hungry.  I think she did a huge disservice to Pedro in lying to her parents assuming he is legit and that loves her and is not marrying her for a green card, because once the truth does come out they will never believe that Pedro didn't put her up to lying.
> 
> As for Mat and Alla from the Ukraine, my initial reaction when there was no food in the fridge the next morning, was no wonder he's been divorced 3x!  I think Alla had a right to be pissed off about having no food in the house (I would be too especially if I had a child with me) and having to go grocery shopping first thing and she was probably jet lagged.  He should have had the basics and they could have picked up more later if she needed/wanted other things.  I do think his family was hard on her though.  Jury is still out for me on her.
> 
> As for the second follow-up show -
> 
> I enjoyed the scene with Mohammed seeking legal advice and the lawyer is trying to hold it together and not laugh when hearing Mohammed's story.  I think that Louisa girl is just using Mohammed for fame, a chance to be on TV.  But over this trainwreck.
> 
> I was really heartbroken over Noon and Kyle.  He clearly loves her and is willing to do almost anything to make her happy.   I hope they are happy in Portland.
> 
> As for Alexi and Loren - Loren's big reveal that she had Tourrette's suprised me.  I agree with her that her husband shouldn't have told anyone without her permission (and he should apologize to her for doing so).  But she still strikes me as a major drama queen - I can't help think that living with her would be exhausting.



Completely agree.  I hope Jorge is dead broke so his fiance can go home.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

arnott said:


> What happened with Noon and Kyle?


In the new follow up show - Noon is unhappy living in New Orleans because of the crime and their isn't a large Asian community. So Kyle does some research and they decide to relocate to Portland. He's hopping that she'll be happier there. The city is supposed to have a large Asian community and  a Thai community and being on the west Coast would make it easier to go back to Thailand. But in the episode Noon expresses a desire to return to Thailand rather than stay in the US - and Kyle was holding back the tears when he heard that.  Irony is that I didn't like Kyle at first (his horrible apartment etc.) but he found new apartment, arranging a Bhuddist Thai wedding ceremony was very thoughtful and when I saw his alcoholic/addict mother and learned that his father checked out early in his life, I had to give credit for pulling himself up and out of that mess.  In the episode Kyle said that Noon is his family. So I think he would be devestated if things didn't work out and he is clearly trying to make Noon happy. I hope this was just blip - or editing and that things do work out ok for them. They were one couple from last season that I really liked and was rooting for.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

I don't meant to woman-hate, but the more I look at Anfisa, the more I see how not very good looking she is. Her face is so.. Plasticky. And her attitude doesn't do her any favors, either..

Nicole is being way too clingy. No one likes that    Azan seems like a shy/ introverted guy. He took the time to explain the "rules" of where he is from, and she is not respecting that. On top of that she pouts and throws fits?Demanding he smiles? Really? No, no... I see this ending badly and very soon...


----------



## mrskolar09

I've been saying the same thing about Anfisa since the first episode.  I don't find her extremely attractive.  She has a good body but her face isn't anything special. 

As for Nicole, the only footage they've shown of her (even in previews) is of her in Morocco with Azan.  I wonder if they're going to break up and she'll come home.  There doesn't seem to be anything showing him in America unless they're just being secretive about it.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> I don't meant to woman-hate, but the more I look at Anfisa, the more I see how not very good looking she is. Her face is so.. Plasticky. And her attitude doesn't do her any favors, either..
> 
> Nicole is being way too clingy. No one likes that    Azan seems like a shy/ introverted guy. He took the time to explain the "rules" of where he is from, and she is not respecting that. On top of that she pouts and throws fits?Demanding he smiles? Really? No, no... I see this ending badly and very soon...


I agree with you Anfisa and she seems have this constant scowl on her face.  She looks hard - like she's lead a hard life and it shows and maybe she's had some cosmetic procedures done like botox or fillers.  She is so much prettier when she isn't all made up and if she actually genuinely smiled once in a while. But the main thing is her attitude. I can't see Nicole and Azan lasting either.  Nicole has the emotional maturity of a toddler.  I'm not sure about Azan and his motives but it his country, customs etc and she needs to be respectful.  You would think that getting involved with a man from a very different cultural/religious background you would be reading up all you can to understand - but not her.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I don't know if Noon realizes how hard Kyle is trying to make her happy. Poor guy - he seems kinda fragile.


----------



## JenW

I'm not that into the current season, although I like Kyle and Noon well enough. 

I'm more interested in the Happily Ever After show... Fingers crossed Moh gets deported.


----------



## pixiejenna

Graw said:


> Paola seems to truly care for Russ.  Her family is going to watch this show and wonder why she lied.  I never knew so many women in other countries want exposure to become a model in the states.


Am I the only one who finds it ironic that his family and friends didn't like her because she's too "sexy/sexual" and now that Russian lost his job she's going out and supporting him by modeling? 


lareina507 said:


> I watched this show for the first time (2-3 episodes). I have a feeling Jorge is really faking his wealth for his fiancé and he is not as well of as he is leading her on to believe. She is clearly all about the $$$ (but also she is only 20). In the epi where she cancels his flight and resets his passcode, he is driving a Honda but when his fiancé comes he is driving an Audi coupe. In addition, he's been living in hotels. He alludes to keeping a secret and I think it has to do with his finances.
> 
> The girl that went to Morocco...I am embarrassed for her. She is so naive and she has nothing but heartbreak in-store. I question how he didn't know her size... Did they not exchange pics before they met? If the laws are as strict as he is saying, she's. being immature and using poor judgment.
> 
> I really can't get a feel for Chantal and Pedro. They do seem to have feelings for each other but it's hard to tell.


I think you're spot on about Jorge and his financial situation. I get the vibe that he was most likely living at home and blew through whatever he had in savings on his girlfriend. I still think his new car to impress her is hilariously ugly.


Graw said:


> Alla doesn't seem nice.  She appears to be there for him to care for her.  They are going food shopping for her and her child, she shouldn't be upset or snap at her fiance.


I'd be pissed too if I go "home" and there's no food there, especially when you have a kid. He majorly failed with that one he should have planned for them coming and bought food for them that he knows that a kid would like. Honestly I'd find it extremely stressful shopping for food in a foreign country, not being able to find what you want and having difficulty trying to find it when everything is in a language your not that familiar with. And if you add me being hungry to the mix because I didn't have anything to eat, oh man you better watch out. He's naive to think this is a bonding experience. Maybe it could have been if she wasn't starving.


mrskolar09 said:


> I've been saying the same thing about Anfisa since the first episode.  I don't find her extremely attractive.  She has a good body but her face isn't anything special.
> 
> As for Nicole, the only footage they've shown of her (even in previews) is of her in Morocco with Azan.  I wonder if they're going to break up and she'll come home.  There doesn't seem to be anything showing him in America unless they're just being secretive about it.


I don't think Azan is going to marry Nicole. She's going to come home alone and we're going to see a lot more crying. Nicole is very emotionally stunted and needs a lot of reassurance and affirmation of how he feels about her. She also has zero regard for his culture or even learning about it. I'm still baffled that she left her daughter to go there without knowing anything about the area she's going too. It's scary that she's a parent and the thought of spending that much time away from her kid who's very young and how that might impact her kid.


Vanilla Bean said:


> I don't know if Noon realizes how hard Kyle is trying to make her happy. Poor guy - he seems kinda fragile.


ITA Kyle is really trying and she doesn't really seem to notice. She's too hung up on how much she misses home. I kind of  feel like he's going to begrudgingly end up moving to Thailand to make her happy and end up completely miserable himself.


----------



## mrskolar09

Vanilla Bean said:


> I don't know if Noon realizes how hard Kyle is trying to make her happy. Poor guy - he seems kinda fragile.



He seems very invested in her happiness, which is rather sweet and touching.  I hope that things go well for them.


----------



## limom

JenW said:


> I'm not that into the current season, although I like Kyle and Noon well enough.
> 
> I'm more interested in the Happily Ever After show... Fingers crossed Moh gets deported.


While I despise Mohamed, there is something to be said about the idiot who married him.
They are both dishonest people.
She pretended to be a sugar mama and I don't believe for a second that she believed that a somewhat attractive younger foreign man would be attracted to her.
Sorry not sorry.


----------



## JenW

Loren needs to grow up. I just can't with her self involved phony drama.


----------



## pixiejenna

So more awkwardness for Nicole and Azan. First I find it suspicious that it took so long to meet his family. While he said that they liked her thier body language didn't say that lol. Total shocker Nicole actually cheated on him!?! Didn't see that one coming out of left field. So basically he was working super hard for a week and didn't give her the attention she wanted so she found it elsewhere. That pretty much tells you how that's going to end. Also I'm curious what kind of work he does that he's so busy he can't talk to her for a week. But it looks like they've spent a week together before they visited his family. 

Chantal and Pedro going on vacation because it's so stressful lying to her family lmao! He didn't seem to like how much she wanted to drink or how she handles her alcohol. I don't know if they will even make it too the aisle.

Anfisa and Jorge meeting his sister was super awkward. It kind of seems like his family has already made up their minds on her. I can't wait to see them apartment shopping!

Matt isn't earning any brownie points. Planning a dinner with friends and showing up late leaving her to meet total strangers for the first time by herself. And his friend wasn't exactly welcoming towards her. I was surprised that he seems so jealous of her, and wanting to go out to a club. 

I enjoyed seeing the old couples more this week.

Moh has pretty much handed the annulment over with a bow on top, now that he moved to Florida with his new girlfriend. I'm glad that his wife is going that route especially when you can tell she really doesn't want too. She's still in denial of the fact that he never cared for her.

I'm surprised that Russ is letting Paola go to Miami without him. He seems too insecure to let that happen. This will really test thier relationship to the max and it already seems stressed. I hope that they can make it work. I kind of hope he moves there and supports her, I don't know why he'd want to stay in Oklahoma when he has nothing there. Since he's unemployed he should sell the house and move to Florida with her, and honestly he'll probably have better luck finding a job there than whereally he is.

Davar and Melanie what a mess. At least it looked like he kept too the amount that he and Melanie negotiated on giving his sister. I agree with Melanie he shouldn't give his sister once cent, she's just lazy and looking for a handout. It sounds like she wants to use going to school as a excuse to get out of working. And I totally agree with Melanie his sister not only expected him to give her money, she complained that he hasn't sent her any yet, and didn't even show a ounce of gratitude when he gave her the money. I hope that she gets him on the program.

I honestly don't really remember anything about the Washington couple.


It looks like we'll see the older Mormon couple next week, maybe we'll see the younger couple too. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## JenW

Totally bored with the current season.  I'm only watching the Happily Ever After show.  

Daya seems really spoiled and self centered.  She always demands the best, but we never see her doing anything to deserve it. She seems as lazy as Devar's sister. 

Moh's new GF seems pretty skeevy. I saw a pic of her showing off her tongue piercing, and her tongue was covered with HPV warts. Ick.


----------



## JenW

And who told Bret he can rap? Dude's got no rhythm.


----------



## pixiejenna

Lol the funny thing is I honestly don't recall the Washington couple at all! She dose She dose pretty high maintenance. I also didn't like how much they insisted that he wanted the bigger house to make her happy. What do they need such a big place for? If it's just them and his kid from a previous marriage  (and it doesn't look like she spends more time with him other than weekends)? It came off as they protested too much which tells me that she's the reason why they got the big house 40K over budget.

Lmao Moh's GF seems like a fame wh0re, she just wants to be on TV and is willing to do whatever and whoever it requires. It also comes off pretty desperate at her age to be acting thus way. I honestly didn't notice her tongue stud or any warts. But now I want to see it just for future reference lol. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## arnott

CanuckBagLover said:


> In the new follow up show - Noon is unhappy living in New Orleans because of the crime and their isn't a large Asian community. So Kyle does some research and they decide to relocate to Portland. He's hopping that she'll be happier there. The city is supposed to have a large Asian community and  a Thai community and being on the west Coast would make it easier to go back to Thailand. But in the episode Noon expresses a desire to return to Thailand rather than stay in the US - and Kyle was holding back the tears when he heard that.  Irony is that I didn't like Kyle at first (his horrible apartment etc.) but he found new apartment, arranging a Bhuddist Thai wedding ceremony was very thoughtful and when I saw his alcoholic/addict mother and learned that his father checked out early in his life, I had to give credit for pulling himself up and out of that mess.  In the episode Kyle said that Noon is his family. So I think he would be devestated if things didn't work out and he is clearly trying to make Noon happy. I hope this was just blip - or editing and that things do work out ok for them. They were one couple from last season that I really liked and was rooting for.



Thanks.


----------



## arnott

I wonder why the bills were under Mohamed's name if he didn't contribute anything financially.


----------



## JenW

arnott said:


> I wonder why the bills were under Mohamed's name if he didn't contribute anything financially.


I'm guessing that Dani was so far behind that her credit was ruined.


----------



## JenW

pixiejenna said:


> I honestly didn't notice her tongue stud or any warts. But now I want to see it just for future reference lol.



It was on her Instagram I think. Someone on the Previously TV forum posted it.


----------



## lareina507

arnott said:


> I wonder why the bills were under Mohamed's name if he didn't contribute anything financially.



I wondered about that also... my take was they put some of the bills in his name to help legitimize the marriage and prove cohabitation


----------



## Graw

pixiejenna said:


> Lol the funny thing is I honestly don't recall the Washington couple at all! She dose She dose pretty high maintenance. I also didn't like how much they insisted that he wanted the bigger house to make her happy. What do they need such a big place for? If it's just them and his kid from a previous marriage  (and it doesn't look like she spends more time with him other than weekends)? It came off as they protested too much which tells me that she's the reason why they got the big house 40K over budget.
> 
> Lmao Moh's GF seems like a fame wh0re, she just wants to be on TV and is willing to do whatever and whoever it requires. It also comes off pretty desperate at her age to be acting thus way. I honestly didn't notice her tongue stud or any warts. But now I want to see it just for future reference lol.


Very high maintenance.

I want to see the picture too! 



JenW said:


> I'm guessing that Dani was so far behind that her credit was ruined.



It is possible.  I think she was looking for an escape/ a man to take care of her and her children.



JenW said:


> It was on her Instagram I think. Someone on the Previously TV forum posted it.



Would you happen to have the link?



lareina507 said:


> I wondered about that also... my take was they put some of the bills in his name to help legitimize the marriage and prove cohabitation



Or ... she is smarter than we think and never wanted to be responsible for the bill.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

I don't like any of the couples this year so its really hard to keep watching. 

Azan, whatever his motives are, should just run from Nicole. She is just a mess.  I actually thought his family was pretty gracious under the circumstances.  She made absolutely no effort to gain their respect. I can't believe that a conservative muslim family would be happy that their son is engaged to a Christian girl who has a child out of wedlock.  Do they even know about Nicole's child?  I suspect they could probably accept her being Christian but I can't see them accepting the fact that she is an unmarried mother.  Her cheating on Azan was a shock - but she is so desperate for love and attention from men.  If she and Azan don't work out, I'm sure she'll get knocked up again by some other guy soon.

Rolled my eyes when Chantal said  its been too stressful so they had to take a vacation.  I wonder if production paid for this trip since Pedro isn't working and I don't know what Chantal does.  Chantal strikes me as very self centred and a spoilt brat. She also seems to enjoy showing off her body in front of the cameras. I can't help but wonder if she has an ulterior motive for appearing on this show - to try to kick start some modeling career.   I think Pedro had a right to be upset with her dancing with other guys and drinking too much.  

Jorge needs to stop thinking with his penis. 

Matt is pathetic. First he can't be bothered to go grocery shopping when he knows his fiancee and her son are coming all the way from the Ukraine and has no food in the house.  Then he is late for dinner with his friends.  He seems very emotionally immature.   Alla had a right to be upset with him on both occasions. But I don't understand her wanting to go out to clubs. She is 30 old mother.    Call  me old fashioned, but once you have a kid, your clubbing days are over in my books.


----------



## Graw

I'm with you.

Azan, Matt,  Jorge and Pedro need to run.  I thought Chantel was sincere, but scared to tell her parents when she had a group of her friends get together in the first episode, but she doesn't seem ready for marriage.   She was literally shaking her rear on another man in front of Pedro in the club.  In general I am not sure why Pedro would marry her.  

Azan thought he was meeting a beautiful American bombshell turns out her personality is horrid.  His family was amazing and gracious, but she doesn't have any respect for his culture.  Can you imagine going on a girls trip to Dubai with her?  She would get arrested then plead victim. 

Matt and Alla do not mesh well.  She doesn't want to live there, she doesn't like his family or friends, just not a match.  It would have been nice as a host for him to have food, but as a parent she should go shopping to ensure there is food for her child.  It would appear that she is using him to provide a better life for her and her child in America, time will tell.  We only see a snipet on tv.



CanuckBagLover said:


> I don't like any of the couples this year so its really hard to keep watching.
> 
> Azan, whatever his motives are, should just run from Nicole. She is just a mess.  I actually thought his family was pretty gracious under the circumstances.  She made absolutely no effort to gain their respect. I can't believe that a conservative muslim family would be happy that their son is engaged to a Christian girl who has a child out of wedlock.  Do they even know about Nicole's child?  I suspect they could probably accept her being Christian but I can't see them accepting the fact that she is an unmarried mother.  Her cheating on Azan was a shock - but she is so desperate for love and attention from men.  If she and Azan don't work out, I'm sure she'll get knocked up again by some other guy soon.
> 
> Rolled my eyes when Chantal said  its been too stressful so they had to take a vacation.  I wonder if production paid for this trip since Pedro isn't working and I don't know what Chantal does.  Chantal strikes me as very self centred and a spoilt brat. She also seems to enjoy showing off her body in front of the cameras. I can't help but wonder if she has an ulterior motive for appearing on this show - to try to kick start some modeling career.   I think Pedro had a right to be upset with her dancing with other guys and drinking too much.
> 
> Jorge needs to stop thinking with his penis.
> 
> Matt is pathetic. First he can't be bothered to go grocery shopping when he knows his fiancee and her son are coming all the way from the Ukraine and has no food in the house.  Then he is late for dinner with his friends.  He seems very emotionally immature.   Alla had a right to be upset with him on both occasions. But I don't understand her wanting to go out to clubs. She is 30 old mother.    Call  me old fashioned, but once you have a kid, your clubbing days are over in my books.


----------



## Sassys

Graw said:


> I'm with you.
> 
> Azan, Matt,  Jorge and Pedro need to run.  I thought Chantel was sincere, but scared to tell her parents when she had a group of her friends get together in the first episode, but she doesn't seem ready for marriage.   She was literally shaking her rear on another man in front of Pedro in the club.  In general I am not sure why Pedro would marry her.
> 
> Azan thought he was meeting a beautiful American bombshell turns out her personality is horrid.  His family was amazing and gracious, but she doesn't have any respect for his culture.  Can you imagine going on a girls trip to Dubai with her?  She would get arrested then plead victim.
> 
> Matt and Alla do not mesh well.  She doesn't want to live there, she doesn't like his family or friends, just not a match.  It would have been nice as a host for him to have food, but as a parent she should go shopping to ensure there is food for her child.  It would appear that she is using him to provide a better life for her and her child in America, time will tell.  We only see a snipet on tv.



How can Azan have thought he was meeting a beautiful American bombshell. He has skyped/Facetime with Nicole before she went to his country?

Nicole annoys the SH$T out of me. The constant touching on Azan is so pathetic. This girl can't keep her horny hands off this man for 5 freaking minutes. The constant holding on to him and burying her face into his body, is so annoying and sad to watch. I cringe every time she is holding on to that man. Seriously, grow up and get a backbone. Weak silly women infuriate me.


----------



## Sassys

Friend just sent this to me

https://twitter.com/hashtag/90dayfiance


----------



## Graw

Sassys said:


> How can Azan have thought he was meeting a beautiful American bombshell. He has skyped/Facetime with Nicole before she went to his country?
> 
> Nicole annoys the SH$T out of me. The constant touching on Azan is so pathetic. This girl can't keep her horny hands off this man for 5 freaking minutes. The constant holding on to him and burying her face into his body, is so annoying and sad to watch. I cringe every time she is holding on to that man. Seriously, grow up and get a backbone. Weak silly women infuriate me.



I would not be surprised if every video was shot from her head to breast, not revealing much else.


----------



## Sassys

Graw said:


> I would not be surprised if every video was shot from her head to breast, not revealing much else.



On the first episode when she was skyping with him with her daughter, you could see he could see her entire body and you can tell by her face she is a big girl. There is no hiding her size.


----------



## pixiejenna

My guess is Azans family has no clue that Nicole has a kid out of wedlock or that she cheated on him. I'm guessing that if they did they would not have been as nice as they where too her if they did know. I'm not really sure what he's in it for other than a green card. He honestly doesn't seem to really like her that much. It half comes off as this was something for me to do to pass the time but I never thought anything would actually materialize from it, sh!the now I have to pretend like I like her in front of the cameras.


----------



## Sassys

Talking to my coworkers about Nicole and Azan. We can't figure out why he picked her. There are plenty of attractive/hot girls who are just as dumb and naive as Nicole; why Nicole? If he is doing it for a green card, why not pick somebody who your family and INS wouldn't actually question the legitimacy of the relationship. A blind man can see, he is not attracted to Nicole. That gold digger Russian girl is more believable than Azan and Nicole.

My co-workers and I also are puzzled by Chantal. She is a pretty girl who can clearly get a man where she lives; why some guy in the DR? We also think, she is an undercover freak that sleeps around.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pixiejenna said:


> My guess is Azans family has no clue that Nicole has a kid out of wedlock or that she cheated on him. I'm guessing that if they did they would not have been as nice as they where too her if they did know. I'm not really sure what he's in it for other than a green card. He honestly doesn't seem to really like her that much. It half comes off as this was something for me to do to pass the time but I never thought anything would actually materialize from it, sh!the now I have to pretend like I like her in front of the cameras.


So true!!


----------



## JenW

Azan's family probably wouldn't care if she has three heads and worked as a stripper... He'll get permanent worker status and send money home. That's what they're counting on.


----------



## JenW

Louisa's warty tongue. 

http://content.forums.previously.tv...5382.PNG.c5f203db536a42919b9a62263bfd7b92.PNG

That's from HPV in the mouth.


----------



## FlipDiver

Anfisa looks like she had harelip surgery.


----------



## arnott

CanuckBagLover said:


> I don't like any of the couples this year so its really hard to keep watching.
> 
> Azan, whatever his motives are, should just run from Nicole. She is just a mess.  I actually thought his family was pretty gracious under the circumstances.  She made absolutely no effort to gain their respect. I can't believe that a conservative muslim family would be happy that their son is engaged to a Christian girl who has a child out of wedlock.  Do they even know about Nicole's child?  I suspect they could probably accept her being Christian but I can't see them accepting the fact that she is an unmarried mother.  Her cheating on Azan was a shock - but she is so desperate for love and attention from men.  If she and Azan don't work out, I'm sure she'll get knocked up again by some other guy soon.
> 
> Rolled my eyes when Chantal said  its been too stressful so they had to take a vacation.  I wonder if production paid for this trip since Pedro isn't working and I don't know what Chantal does.  Chantal strikes me as very self centred and a spoilt brat. She also seems to enjoy showing off her body in front of the cameras. I can't help but wonder if she has an ulterior motive for appearing on this show - to try to kick start some modeling career.   I think Pedro had a right to be upset with her dancing with other guys and drinking too much.
> 
> Jorge needs to stop thinking with his penis.
> 
> Matt is pathetic. First he can't be bothered to go grocery shopping when he knows his fiancee and her son are coming all the way from the Ukraine and has no food in the house.  Then he is late for dinner with his friends.  He seems very emotionally immature.   Alla had a right to be upset with him on both occasions. But I don't understand her wanting to go out to clubs. She is 30 old mother.    *Call  me old fashioned, but once you have a kid, your clubbing days are over in my books.*



You're old fashioned.


----------



## pixiejenna

FlipDiver said:


> Anfisa looks like she had harelip surgery.


What's harelip surgery?


JenW said:


> Louisa's warty tongue.
> 
> http://content.forums.previously.tv...5382.PNG.c5f203db536a42919b9a62263bfd7b92.PNG
> 
> That's from HPV in the mouth.


I kind of didn't want to click but I did. It was gross but it didn't look like warts to me more like super herpes her whole tongue looked swollen. But I've never seen a warty tongue before. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## FlipDiver

arnott said:


> You're old fashioned.



Yes haha, women don't automatically become nuns once they have a kid..


----------



## JenW

pixiejenna said:


> I kind of didn't want to click but I did. It was gross but it didn't look like warts to me more like super herpes her whole tongue looked swollen. But I've never seen a warty tongue before.



A clinician on the thread where I saw it said it's from HPV. Something about how they're all on the sides of the tongue, and a that's where HPV shows, unlike herpes. . Eww.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Jorge is referred to as Andrew Lopez on Anfisa's Facebook page.
https://www.facebook.com/anfisaar


----------



## Graw

JenW said:


> Azan's family probably wouldn't care if she has three heads and worked as a stripper... He'll get permanent worker status and send money home. That's what they're counting on.



When I saw all the women and 1 male, I felt the "need" him.  You could be on to something, he might have sold them on the opportunity to provide. 



JenW said:


> Louisa's warty tongue.
> 
> http://content.forums.previously.tv...5382.PNG.c5f203db536a42919b9a62263bfd7b92.PNG
> 
> That's from HPV in the mouth.



Argghhh why would she post that?



FlipDiver said:


> Anfisa looks like she had harelip surgery.



Her lips look odd.


----------



## DiorT

I don't find Anfisa pretty at all.  Her smug face makes me find her even more unattractive.  And I call bs on her Twitter threads saying she hates Jorge's Audi bc her luggage didn't fit and she would have not said a word if he brought his Honda instead.  Omg.  Imagine if he bought the Honda?  She probably would have taken the next flight home!


----------



## limom

FlipDiver said:


> Anfisa looks like she had harelip surgery.


It looks like fillers to me


----------



## FlipDiver

limom said:


> It looks like fillers to me



Yes I'm sure it is, it's just so poorly done. She has the Joker mouth [emoji51]


----------



## arnott

Did anyone else see the commercial of the new couple they are going to feature, with the guy who lied and said he's a Nigerian Prince but she's going to marry him anyways?


----------



## arnott

JenW said:


> Louisa's warty tongue.
> 
> http://content.forums.previously.tv...5382.PNG.c5f203db536a42919b9a62263bfd7b92.PNG
> 
> That's from HPV in the mouth.



That's worse than I expected!


----------



## Graw

arnott said:


> Did anyone else see the commercial of the new couple they are going to feature, with the guy who lied and said he's a Nigerian Prince but she's going to marry him anyways?



I thought it was a spoof commercial the first time I saw it.  Does anyone ever believe they are being contacted by a Nigerian Prince (anymore)?


----------



## SakuraSakura

limom said:


> It looks like fillers to me



She's had plenty of work done and her attitude? Yuck! They're both losers.


----------



## pinky7129

Uh... is Danielle serious? She isn't even divorced and she's already found a new dude?


----------



## pixiejenna

OK I only saw like the last 15-20 minutes of the new eppy but geese. Lauren was annoying making Lexis trip back home all about her, like usual crying. 

Danielle and her new boy toy lmao. Any shred of sympathy I had for her flew right out the window. I never saw the season she was on but I did hear about her relationship in the media. I initially felt bad for her, like here's a woman so desperate for love she's going to this extreme to try to get something that she feels she can't find here. Seeing her on her date was hilarious she looked like she was his mom and it was a mom/son date. They had ZERO chemistry together. Also the last time I went to a roller rinkfor a date i was in junior high(so like 20 years ago). They met on social media and he likes older bigger women?!? So he's basically Mohamad 2.0 he just doesn't need a greencard. And how convenient that he's just happening to be getting divorced, they can "bond" over that. She's clearly a cougar and likes them young and dumb. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## JenW

I want Loren to never be shown again. So self-centered.  She's pissed about Alex telling his mother about her Touretts, but she "tells my dad everything." 

Do we know if Danielle and Mohammed ever consummated their marriage? 

I lost sympathy for her when she was bragging about having a "Young, hot guy." Yeesh. 

Funny to see Moh pissed because a woman won't support him and let him browbeat her into feeling like she's in the wrong.  Luisa gave as good as she got in that argument.  

The Morocco scenes were cringy.  WTH is up with Nicole's obsessive neediness? Run, Azam, run! 

There are a lot of Americans on this show who are really shallow considering they are not exactly tens themselves.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> OK I only saw like the last 15-20 minutes of the new eppy but geese. Lauren was annoying making Lexis trip back home all about her, like usual crying.
> 
> Danielle and her new boy toy lmao. Any shred of sympathy I had for her flew right out the window. I never saw the season she was on but I did hear about her relationship in the media. I initially felt bad for her, like here's a woman so desperate for love she's going to this extreme to try to get something that she feels she can't find here. Seeing her on her date was hilarious she looked like she was his mom and it was a mom/son date. They had ZERO chemistry together. Also the last time I went to a roller rinkfor a date i was in junior high(so like 20 years ago). They met on social media and he likes older bigger women?!? So he's basically Mohamad 2.0 he just doesn't need a greencard. And how convenient that he's just happening to be getting divorced, they can "bond" over that. She's clearly a cougar and likes them young and dumb.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



I've only seen up to last weeks episode but your post got my curious.  lol     Based on your post I thought her new guy would be like 20, but he's 35, not that young.     He's got 7 years on Mohamed!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Haven't watched the sequel because none of the couples really interest me that much - other Kyle and Noon - and I want to believe they live happily ever after...
As for this season, all of the couples are insufferable.  
Nicole behaves like a toddler who has a tantrum when she is denied her favourite  toy.  I don't think Azam is that physically attracted to her but I don't think he's using his religion/culture/law  entirely as an excuse to avoid physical intimacy. He seemed genuinely upset and fed up.  I think her personality is the biggest turn off right now for him.   Azam should run but somehow I doubt that he will.  So he gets what's coming to him.  The same with all the others, Jorge, and the woman who is engaged to the Nigerian Prince, that Atlanta couple and Alla and what's his name.  
There is just no couple that I like this year.
I'll probably continue to watch but I'm not enjoying it.


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> I've only seen up to last weeks episode but your post got my curious.  lol     Based on your post I thought her new guy would be like 20, but he's 35, not that young.   [emoji38]  He's got 7 years on Mohamed!


I don't even know how old Moh is lol. But he's still a guy younger than her and way more attractive than her. She clearly has a type and she uses her type of guy to make herself feel better. This new guy looked about as interested in her as Moh was on his wedding day. And they still looked like a mom/son at the roller rink not like a couple on a date. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## pixiejenna

CanuckBagLover said:


> Haven't watched the sequel because none of the couples really interest me that much - other Kyle and Noon - and I want to believe they live happily ever after...
> As for this season, all of the couples are insufferable.
> Nicole behaves like a toddler who has a tantrum when she is denied her favourite  toy.  I don't think Azam is that physically attracted to her but I don't think he's using his religion/culture/law  entirely as an excuse to avoid physical intimacy. He seemed genuinely upset and fed up.  I think her personality is the biggest turn off right now for him.   Azam should run but somehow I doubt that he will.  So he gets what's coming to him.  The same with all the others, Jorge, and the woman who is engaged to the Nigerian Prince, that Atlanta couple and Alla and what's his name.
> There is just no couple that I like this year.
> I'll probably continue to watch but I'm not enjoying it.


Ita Nicole's behavior is exhausting. Her need for constant validation is a huge turn off. I still think that he's using his culture as an excuse for not giving her the attention she wants. I kind of feel like if she where thinner/prettier he wouldn't be as resistant. However I do place a big part of that failure on Nicole for not bothering to actually research his country and culture. If she had and want to make a good impression with his family she would have dressed appropriately when meeting them and learned their customs. She'd know that her behavior in public isn't acceptable there, and she'd know that they don't allow unmarried couples to sleep together in the same dwelling. I wonder if he expected her to actually do that, but it was something that they never discussed in all of thier video chats. He dose seem genuinely frustrated and over her. Like he's already realized now that they are together IRL that he's just not that into her. Then her being so immature is just turning him off more. No one wants to be with an adult who's basically acts like a giant child. It's pretty obvious that they really don't seem to know much about each other. I feel like most of their video chats consisted of "I love yous" and "I want to meet you" Nicole sprinkling in a bit or two about her daughter and not a whole lot more. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mrskolar09

Nicole and Danielle need to form a support group


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> I don't even know how old Moh is lol. But he's still a guy younger than her and way more attractive than her. She clearly has a type and she uses her type of guy to make herself feel better. This new guy looked about as interested in her as Moh was on his wedding day. And they still looked like a mom/son at the roller rink not like a couple on a date.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



Can't wait to see the date!        Did they really look like mom/son?   An 8 year age difference is not that much!


----------



## JenW

arnott said:


> Can't wait to see the date!   [emoji38]     Did they really look like mom/son?   An 8 year age difference is not that much!


I didn't think they looked like mom-son. And he was flirtatious with her. 

Somehow I doubt his sincerity.


----------



## arnott

JenW said:


> I didn't think they looked like mom-son.* And he was flirtatious with her. *
> 
> Somehow I doubt his sincerity.



Get it Danielle!


----------



## pixiejenna

I don't like the new couple this woman is stupid to want to continue a relationship with this clown. If you have that many lies before you even meet IRL god only knows what going on behind your back. 

I was surprised by  Gorges secret but I guess it explains where is money comes from and why his last place was broken into. The sales guy at the furniture store was super pervy and gross. I'm not surprised that she doesn't know how to cook or even tell if water is boiling. Her comment about how it doesn't matter how the guy looks as long as he's nice and then hesitating to add and he has money like it's a joke pretty much confirmed what we already knew. She's looking for a free ride she just wants to be taken care of and doesn't really care by who as long as she can live the easy life .

The older couple whose names I can't recall where interesting to watch. I'm glad that one of his friends GFS went out with her, I kind of feel like she's pretty isolated there and needs more people to interact with. I'm still uneasy with how quickly her son seems to be bonding with him.

Also Nicole and Azen look like they are done already. She's too needy and he's not wanting to put up with it. She really needs constant validation to boost her self esteem.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> I don't like the new couple this woman is stupid to want to continue a relationship with this clown. If you have that many lies before you even meet IRL god only knows what going on behind your back.
> 
> I was surprised by  Gorges secret but I guess it explains where is money comes from and why his last place was broken into. The sales guy at the furniture store was super pervy and gross. I'm not surprised that she doesn't know how to cook or even tell if water is boiling. Her comment about how it doesn't matter how the guy looks as long as he's nice and then hesitating to add and he has money like it's a joke pretty much confirmed what we already knew. She's looking for a free ride she just wants to be taken care of and doesn't really care by who as long as she can live the easy life .
> 
> The older couple whose names I can't recall where interesting to watch. I'm glad that one of his friends GFS went out with her, I kind of feel like she's pretty isolated there and needs more people to interact with. I'm still uneasy with how quickly her son seems to be bonding with him.
> 
> *Also Nicole and Azen look like they are done already. She's too needy and he's not wanting to put up with it. She really needs constant validation to boost her self esteem.*



"How are you going to show me off?!"       Hope he doesn't go through with the wedding.


----------



## limom

Did Nicole and Hasan sleep together?
Also was the fact that she has a daughter discussed at all?
I don't care if some people are under the impression that the roads in America are paved with gold but getting involved with either Danielle or Nicole is a worst fate than hustling in Morocco or Tunisia, any days....
Nicole is way too immature to get married. Does she even have a job or goes to school?
Her sister enabling her azz by taking care of her daughter to go to Morocco to get her husband is wrong. 
Hassan does not look interested in her whatsoever. 
The only couple that got a shot is the older couple, only if he puts his insecurities aside.
She looks like she is mature enough to appreciate what he has to offer and he seems to value her ( and has the hots for her, always a good sign)
The other woman who is getting involved with the lying Nigerian is nuts but at least she does not have any kids, so who cares. Her cousin was really scary looking...


----------



## CanuckBagLover

limom said:


> Did Nicole and Hasan sleep together?
> Also was the fact that she has a daughter discussed at all?
> I don't care if some people are under the impression that the roads in America are paved with gold but getting involved with either Danielle or Nicole is a worst fate than hustling in Morocco or Tunisia, any days....
> Nicole is way too immature to get married. Does she even have a job or goes to school?
> Her sister enabling her azz by taking care of her daughter to go to Morocco to get her husband is wrong.
> Hassan does not look interested in her whatsoever.
> The only couple that got a shot is the older couple, only if he puts his insecurities aside.
> She looks like she is mature enough to appreciate what he has to offer and he seems to value her ( and has the hots for her, always a good sign)
> The other woman who is getting involved with the lying Nigerian is nuts but at least she does not have any kids, so who cares. Her cousin was really scary looking...



If Nicole and Asan have slept together I hope he used a condom because she will get knocked up and pregnant in a heartbeat.
It bothers me that Asan's family seems to be really pushing this relationship (and I can't believe that any conservative muslim family would be  happy that their son/brother would be marrying a Christian girl who has a child out of wedlock (and I think her being her Christian would be the least of the concerns).  So I can't help but think that the motivation really is to get a green card to the US.   The sad thing is the US is not the land of milk and honey that so many immigrants seem to think it is (nor is Canada). Most immigrants have to work very very hard to establish a new life.  Asan just looks unhappy and trapped to me.  
I do not understand what Jorge sees in the Russian gold digger. He is up for a rude awakening and he needs to be honest with her and tell flat out that he simply doesn't have the money that he may have lead her to believe. 
Irritated by Chantel whining about how she is so stressed because she hasn't told her family about being engaged to Pedro and how she can't have a big wedding of her dreams and how she can't afford anything because she has no money and she can't ask her parents to pay for the wedding because she hasn't told them.... Ugh. Grow up girl. You brought this on yourself.


----------



## limom

At least, Pedro and Chantel are well matched.


----------



## pixiejenna

The girl with a Nigerian "prince" dose have a kid. . .an older kid so hopefully he's not going to get too invested in the relationship.

I totally forgot Chantel whining like a baby to the priest. So you can tell your friends and your priest but not your family that's a big red flag. She's this seasons Lauren, whoa is me life is hard.

I'm not sure if Nicole and Azan slept  I think she implied that they did the first few days she was there. I think they are DOA. Also he knows that she has a kid. When she meet his family they seemed to be as nice as they could be given the circumstances. But I didn't really get a vibe that they where pushing him to be with her. Her upset that he's not showing her off shows how juvenile she truly is. It's almost comical at this point because you can see that he's genuinely upset about her behavior in public and she's pitching a hissy fit. She really needs constant validation to boost her self esteem she shouldn't have chosen to be a conservative Muslim. But then again if she had half a brain and actively researched his religion and his countries customs she'd know better. But we've already established that she's not totally bright lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mrskolar09

Chantel doesn't seem mature enough to be getting married.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

limom said:


> Did Nicole and Hasan sleep together?


yes, within a few hours of meeting. on the day-after conversation interview she said (to the cameras) that 'we had sex last night' Azan just sat there.... this pair is danielle/mohammed all over again....


----------



## JenW

Azan's family desperately needs the money. There are only women in the family... The man who speaks English is married to one of Azan's sisters. 

No wonder his mother is pushing him to be nice to her and work things out.


----------



## DrDior

I must be crazy. I could've sworn that I heard Danielle say last night she filed the anulment to get Mo back. 

If that's true, she might actually be less intelligent than a bag of rocks (or both needier and dumber than Nicole, which I didn't think was actually possible).


----------



## pinky7129

DrDior said:


> I must be crazy. I could've sworn that I heard Danielle say last night she filed the anulment to get Mo back.
> 
> If that's true, she might actually be less intelligent than a bag of rocks (or both needier and dumber than Nicole, which I didn't think was actually possible).



She admitted she filed it to scare him back to her.....


----------



## limom

JenW said:


> Azan's family desperately needs the money. There are only women in the family... The man who speaks English is married to one of Azan's sisters.
> 
> No wonder his mother is pushing him to be nice to her and work things out.


Did he mention anything about his father?
And surely, there has to be easier way to make a living without having to deal with princess show me off  Fiona.


----------



## arnott

limom said:


> Did Nicole and Hasan sleep together?
> Also was the fact that she has a daughter discussed at all?
> I don't care if some people are under the impression that the roads in America are paved with gold but getting involved with either Danielle or Nicole is a worst fate than hustling in Morocco or Tunisia, any days....
> Nicole is way too immature to get married. Does she even have a job or goes to school?
> Her sister enabling her azz by taking care of her daughter to go to Morocco to get her husband is wrong.
> Hassan does not look interested in her whatsoever.
> The only couple that got a shot is the older couple, only if he puts his insecurities aside.
> She looks like she is mature enough to appreciate what he has to offer and he seems to value her ( and has the hots for her, always a good sign)
> *The other woman who is getting involved with the lying Nigerian is nuts but at least she does not have any kids, so who cares. Her cousin was really scary looking...*



Actually she has a son.    I could never be in a relationship with someone I don't trust that much.  She even has to ask to see the empty dishes before she believes him when he says he was eating.    What a horrible and stressful way to live.

LOL @ the cousin comment.


----------



## arnott

limom said:


> Did he mention anything about his father?
> And surely, there has to be easier way to make a living without having to deal with *princess show me off  Fiona.*



 Bah ha ha!


----------



## JenW

limom said:


> Did he mention anything about his father?
> And surely, there has to be easier way to make a living without having to deal with princess show me off  Fiona.


I think they expect him to send all his money home. 

I haven't heard anything about his father, but that house is full of women.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

At this point, I'm rooting for Anfisa. She was obviously testing Jorge when trying on the $45k dress, trying to find out if he has any hint of a set of balls. I hope she enjoys her vacation before she returns to Russia. But I really hope she finds a good home for the kitty cat before she leaves.


----------



## buzzytoes

Good God Lauren is a pain in the a$$. How can Alexi stand to be around her, let alone be married to her??


----------



## JenW

buzzytoes said:


> Good God Lauren is a pain in the a$$. How can Alexi stand to be around her, let alone be married to her??


And why did the production company pick Loren and Alex to feature in the hour long special? He's not all that, and she's more irritating than a bad case of poison ivy.


----------



## JenW

ccbaggirl89 said:


> yes, within a few hours of meeting. on the day-after conversation interview she said (to the cameras) that 'we had sex last night' Azan just sat there.... this pair is danielle/mohammed all over again....


Did we ever get confirmation that Mo and Danielle had sex? 

Shudder


----------



## buzzytoes

Danielle just makes me angry when I see her on the TV. She giggles over EVERYTHING. And she still clearly wants Mohammed back. She acts like a 13 year old girl. Her kids are more mature than she is.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Do these hour-long specials contain any material not seen elsewhere? (meaning regular broadcast or "extras" on the website.)


----------



## lareina507

This show is starting to go from entertaining to depressing, these Americans "sponsors" are really just lonely and empty it's sad to see the length they are willing to go to find someone to love them back.

The lady & the Nigerian "prince" Why Why Why do you want to marry this man??

Jorge claimed he didn't like American women bc he wanted someone with traditional values but Anifsa doesn't fit this "traditional" role. But the tide is shifting in this epi I'm starting to agree with her frustration in him. (Jorge is reminding me of Rob Kardashian for some reason lol)

I wonder who's footing the expense for Nicole and Azan neither seem to have money. Hopefully his family did not "invest" their life savings for this visit/ marriage. ( I know someone who did something similar... He was from Ghana and married a low income lady from the states (think Danielle). His mom financed his trip to the states with the expectation he would repay her once he starts making $$ in America. Idk if they're still married but he left her and started a family with a younger woman.)


----------



## limom

buzzytoes said:


> Danielle just makes me angry when I see her on the TV. She giggles over EVERYTHING. And she still clearly wants Mohammed back. She acts like a 13 year old girl. Her kids are more mature than she is.


She is incredibly shallow. 
And her friend is something else. What is going on with Sandusky, Ohio?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

JenW said:


> Did we ever get confirmation that Mo and Danielle had sex?
> 
> Shudder


pretty sure it was "against his religion" -- that was the line he used every time he had to touch her. remember the wedding? he wouldn't even kiss her...highly doubtful they ever did, imo...


----------



## FlipDiver

ccbaggirl89 said:


> pretty sure it was "against his religion" -- that was the line he used every time he had to touch her. remember the wedding? he wouldn't even kiss her...highly doubtful they ever did, imo...



He couldn't kiss his bride at the wedding but he can move across country to be with another woman while married to someone else. Must be convenient for him to selectively choose aspects of his religion to follow.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

FlipDiver said:


> He couldn't kiss his bride at the wedding but he can move across country to be with another woman while married to someone else. Must be convenient for him to selectively choose aspects of his religion to follow.


what do you mean he was married to someone else? he had a wife in his country?? i missed that...


----------



## FlipDiver

ccbaggirl89 said:


> what do you mean he was married to someone else? he had a wife in his country?? i missed that...



He's married to Danielle and moved to Miami to be with Luisa..


----------



## ccbaggirl89

FlipDiver said:


> He's married to Danielle and moved to Miami to be with Luisa..


ok... right... misunderstood!


----------



## rockhollow

Is the TV show supporting Mo?
He was making it out that when the blond one kicked him out, he had nothing.
But then we see hime using his cell phone, all meetings seem to be in restaurants, and I think at one point we see him inside a bedroom (hotel?).
And then the train ticket back across the country.

That Danielle is some crazy lady. Wanting him in the first place,  and then wanting him back after he ran off with the blond one. 
It's quite sad and to think this woman is so desperate for something - attention, love companionship, I don't know which, is willing to do pretty well anything to be with this man.
She has some serious issues.


----------



## buzzytoes

rockhollow said:


> Is the TV show supporting Mo?
> He was making it out that when the blond one kicked him out, he had nothing.
> But then we see hime using his cell phone, all meetings seem to be in restaurants, and I think at one point we see him inside a bedroom (hotel?).
> And then the train ticket back across the country.
> 
> That Danielle is some crazy lady. Wanting him in the first place,  and then wanting him back after he ran off with the blond one.
> It's quite sad and to think this woman is so desperate for something - attention, love companionship, I don't know which, is willing to do pretty well anything to be with this man.
> She has some serious issues.



The weird thing is they mentioned some other dude that she must have been seeing, so clearly she must get attention from other men. Why so stuck on someone who is clearly using her??


----------



## arnott

JenW said:


> And why did the production company pick Loren and Alex to feature in the hour long special? He's not all that, and she's more irritating than a bad case of poison ivy.



Wow, you guys are brave to watch a full hour of Loren!       I always fast forward past her parts because I just can't with her!


----------



## mrskolar09

I must be the only one that doesn't mind Loren too much.  I think she's a bit dramatic and all, but overall fairly likeable.  Lol, looks like I'm in the minority.


----------



## bisousx

Anfisa, hands down, is my favorite on the show. Girl knows what she wants and isn't backing down. Bahahah. You know Jorge said anything he could to get her to come to the US, now his true colors are coming out.


----------



## pixiejenna

So Nicole and Azen went on a camel ride, Nicole couldn't even make it to the camels without having to stop and take a break she was so out of breath. I don't play well in the heat so I really empathize for her I'd melt. Azen  said she needed to exercise to be healthier. She didn't respond well to that, I'm not surprised by that in the least I honestly felt like her response was mild for her I was expecting her to flip the eff out lol. I was surprised that they had some good times not surprised that he proposed to her. They seem a bit hot and cold, like the good times are great and the bad times will be insane. I'm glad his family member pointed out to her she should have learned about their customs before coming. Her trying to blame him for not telling her isn't going to fly.

The girl with the Niagaran prince dress shopping was interesting to watch especially when you can tell that they aren't too keen on the whole thing. I felt bad for her when she found out that he might not know even be there in time for the wedding. She has invested so much financially and emotionally. She's going to be crushed when they don't get married or when they get divorced.

Afansa basically wants to be a playboy/ soft core porn "model" lmao. I honestly don't think Jorge had any idea how important this is too her and she is going to do it with or without his blessing. She has two goals fame and money and she's not going to stop until she gets it. It's funny that the make up artist was basically like their therapist during the session. I also don't understand why he would go dress shopping with her, you generally don't want your future husband to see the dress in advance. The 40G dress was hilarious of course she's going to want to want it. 

Chantel and her whole dress shopping with her friend getting all emotional is all her own fault. And all of her "stress" about her lie is exhausting to watch, she's officially more annoying than Lauren! I have no idea how she expected her family to react when they learn the truth. This drama could have been avoided if she was honest from the beginning. Somehow I feel like her parents are used to this kind of behavior from her. 

The Ukraine women doesn't seem that excited ring shopping and her fiance doesn't either.

Lauren and Alexi wedding seems to be full of drama. I'm surprised that so many of his friends and family are upset at him for leaving. It seems like he didn't bother to even let his friends know he was going and he didn't even follow his own customs. I feel like for he hand delivered the invitations with giving them a heads up in advance that he would have had a better response. His family still seems really torn apart by him leaving. I wonder if Lauren can even consider living there for him? Since she claims that she feels so bad for taking him away from his family.  

I was shocked to see Davars older sisters living in a big home and that they both think Melanie is crazy for supporting his bum. It makes me wonder what happened in his family when the two older sisters are successful in life and he supports his little sister and they don't help her at all. You know that Melanie is going to that cord asap, his little sis just got her last hand out from him.


----------



## limom

^^
I got the impression that the house was split in smaller apartments.
I did like the sisters, they sure did not hold back.
Melanie is here for the dic$. And she is so aggressive and un-womanly but hey if he likes it, I love it...
For the first time, I felt back for Danielle. Yes she is a moron, however he is just the cruel and entitled. 
Why does he think that staying in America, is his right?
And if he had such a great life in Tunisia, he should feel free to go back anytime....
Does he have any type of professional experience, besides being a professional leech and moocher?
As far as Affanza, at least she is open about what she wants. But besides porn and naked pictures, does she really have what it takes to be a model?
Imo, she is actually ugly facially but I love her self esteem. Go get them, girl.

I felt for the Philippine woman, I think his family is just racist and plain nasty. She seems like a sweet girl and I loved how she took care of his daughter last year.
So what if she wanted a big master bedroom with a walking closet?
Isn't it what every girls want?
Lauren will never stay in Israel, it is way too hard to live there imo.
But those friends were kind of cold but honest at the same time....


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Just a few comments from reading everyone's posts and last nights episode

I agree Chantel is more annoying than Lauren.  Pedro doesn't seem to be such a bad guy, I feel sorry for him because I think marrying Chantel will be a handful.  If this is how she deals with people - lies to her parents the engagement - what other lies can he expect in their marriage when she doesn't want to deal with difficult issues. She strikes me as very manipulative and immature.

Mohammed is one entitled SOB. But I still don't feel sorry for Danielle (just that she got him into the US in the first place and now how to get rid of him?)

Jorge is getting what he paid for in Anfisa. I initially felt sorry for Jorge, now I don't. 

Asan did some very bad acting to get down to propose.  I think he and his family must really need that green card.  

I remember the Phillipine woman - she seemed so unhappy when she was on - I'm actually surprised they are still together. If they can afford it, I don't begrudge her the house but his mother/stepfather seemed to imply that he couldn't.  But honestly, I really couldn't care either way.

The whole thing about no one showing up for the wedding isn't Lauren's fault.  Its Alexie's friends and family. It sounds like he didn't make much of an effort to keep in touch with his friends back in Israel.  He knows the customs, the culture he should have taken a lead on this.  (Unless this is all manufactured drama).

I thought Devar's sisters were really rude to Melanie (snickering like she's some stupid white girl who gut suckered into supporting their brother).  I liked how Melanie held her own with them.  From the house, it certainly looks like they could help out his younger sister and it shouldn't all fall to him.  I kind of like Devar. He as a good sense of humor.  So far he seems to be there for Melanie.


----------



## TokyoBound

So I binged watched the newest season yesterday, and OMG, other than the Danielle/Mohammed episodes, I think this is my favorite season thus far.

First off, Jorge - I don't feel sorry for him one bit.  He is an entitled 4 (maybe 5 if he lost weight) who thinks he deserves a woman who is a solid 10 or above.  He should have cut off the relationship the second Anfisa cancelled her flight over not getting her Chanel bag.  He knows what he is getting into, he's just too dickmatized to own up to it, and he deserves every bit of misery she inflicts on him.  And her modeling aspirations?  ROFL.  She is like a busted Emily Rajakowski (spelling?) at best.  She is too young to have that many fillers and lip injections.  If she is that set on being a kept woman, she should have stayed in Russia and tried to become an oligarch's mistress.  However, I am guessing she is a small fish in a big pond in Moscow, so she had to go to America to find a sucker to fund her socialite lifestyle.

I really wanted to like Nicole, because she seems sweet, but my god she is the stereotype of every dumb America traveling abroad.  She couldn't bother to read anything about Moroccan culture before going over there?  The way she was pulling faces at the food was embarrassing - "Eeww, it's soo different, and there are vegetables!"  Of course it's different you idiot, you're in another country.  Enjoy it, I would kill to go to Morocco and have a local as my tour guide.  Also, she couldn't try to learn a little bit of Arabic?  Maybe some small words and phrases so she can express gratitude to her fiance's family who is putting her up?  She reminds me soooo much of Danielle in the way she would hide her face in Aznan's shoulder when she was uncomfortable - like that is something a toddler does.  I do think Aznan is using her for a green card, however, I do think he is is overall more respectful and will not end up being a total loser like Mohammed.


----------



## bisousx

limom said:


> ^^
> I got the impression that the house was split in smaller apartments.
> I did like the sisters, they sure did not hold back.
> Melanie is here for the dic$. And she is so aggressive and un-womanly but hey if he likes it, I love it...
> For the first time, I felt back for Danielle. Yes she is a moron, however he is just the cruel and entitled.
> Why does he think that staying in America, is his right?
> And if he had such a great life in Tunisia, he should feel free to go back anytime....
> Does he have any type of professional experience, besides being a professional leech and moocher?
> As far as Affanza, at least she is open about what she wants. But besides porn and naked pictures, does she really have what it takes to be a model?
> Imo, she is actually ugly facially but I love her self esteem. Go get them, girl.
> 
> *I felt for the Philippine woman, I think his family is just racist and plain nasty. She seems like a sweet girl and I loved how she took care of his daughter last year.
> So what if she wanted a big master bedroom with a walking closet?
> Isn't it what every girls want?*
> Lauren will never stay in Israel, it is way too hard to live there imo.
> But those friends were kind of cold but honest at the same time....



Did you watch last season?
She accused her fiance of giving her a fake diamond, and they had to go to a jewelry store to prove it was real.
I think she gave herself a bad first impression to a lot of people when the first thing she said at the airport was a complaint about how she wanted roses, not the flowers he brought her. And this was all in front of his MIL. Idk, if my MIL was watching and it's the first time I met her, I'd be on my best behavior.


----------



## tiffCAKE

Clearly, Anfisa is crazy. But she's honest and I respect that even though I wish she was more humble. It was easy to miss because it was either a preview episode or the very first episode, but Jorge is a weak weak man that desperately wants to be perceived more powerful and feels marginalized by American women.  I don't feel sorry for him since her crazy is on full display and she doesn't appear to manipulate him through deceit.  She's shallow and completely self-absorbed... and he's completely addicted to it!! Lol

The blonde in morocco though?!?! Aye yay yay... she's the quintessential stereotype of American ignorance. I'm so completely ashamed. Its excruciatingly painful to watch.  They probably didn't know about her out-of-wedlock child nor her infidelity, but given her uncouth behavior I doubt it would be outside their realm of possibilities. In any case, it doesn't matter because they took a brash stranger into their home and showed nothing but grace and dignity.  I almost never mention children/parenting since it just seems a low blow, but I'm honestly concerned for her child since she seems incapable of empathy, supremely self-absorbed/unrealistic, and incapable of understanding other's concerns or heeding their advice/criticism. I don't know that she can overcome her self-entitlement to impart security to a child. Then again, not my  business since I only see the glimpses the camera shows us.


----------



## JenW

All of the Americans on this show have a combination of low self esteem and crazy entitlement. It's a special kind of crazy. "I'm needy and insecure, but I brought you to the USA so you owe me!" 


Jorge said in the first episode that "American women are too feminist." I hope Anfisa makes him SUFFER.


----------



## JenW

bisousx said:


> Did you watch last season?
> She accused her fiance of giving her a fake diamond, and they had to go to a jewelry store to prove it was real.
> I think she gave herself a bad first impression to a lot of people when the first thing she said at the airport was a complaint about how she wanted roses, not the flowers he brought her. And this was all in front of his MIL. Idk, if my MIL was watching and it's the first time I met her, I'd be on my best behavior.


Yes, Daya has shown herself to be very demanding.  

I feel for Bret because his stepfather is an alcoholic. "I'm only on my third beer! "  yeesh.


----------



## bisousx

tiffCAKE said:


> Clearly, Anfisa is crazy. But she's honest and I respect that even though I wish she was more humble. It was easy to miss because it was either a preview episode or the very first episode, but Jorge is a weak weak man that desperately wants to be perceived more powerful and feels marginalized by American women.  I don't feel sorry for him since her crazy is on full display and she doesn't appear to manipulate him through deceit.  She's shallow and completely self-absorbed... and he's completely addicted to it!! Lol
> 
> The blonde in morocco though?!?! Aye yay yay... she's the quintessential stereotype of American ignorance. I'm so completely ashamed. Its excruciatingly painful to watch.  They probably didn't know about her out-of-wedlock child nor her infidelity, but given her uncouth behavior I doubt it would be outside their realm of possibilities. In any case, it doesn't matter because they took a brash stranger into their home and showed nothing but grace and dignity.  I almost never mention children/parenting since it just seems a low blow, but I'm honestly concerned for her child since she seems incapable of empathy, supremely self-absorbed/unrealistic, and incapable of understanding other's concerns or heeding their advice/criticism. I don't know that she can overcome her self-entitlement to impart security to a child. Then again, not my  business since I only see the glimpses the camera shows us.



That Russian golddigger is the most entertaining one on the show. She shows up and is like, BAM. here I am, I'm bored, buy me Chanel and hurry it up. I can't hate a girl who isn't afraid to ask for what she wants and doesn't apologize for who she is. Jorge is the one who mislead her, not the other way around.

And yep.. the blonde, Nicole. It's scary that she's a mother. She thinks like an overgrown toddler it's painful to watch.


----------



## limom

bisousx said:


> Did you watch last season?
> She accused her fiance of giving her a fake diamond, and they had to go to a jewelry store to prove it was real.
> I think she gave herself a bad first impression to a lot of people when the first thing she said at the airport was a complaint about how she wanted roses, not the flowers he brought her. And this was all in front of his MIL. Idk, if my MIL was watching and it's the first time I met her, I'd be on my best behavior.


You are right I forgot. So many people act poorly on Reality TV it is hard to keep track on whom does what.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

TokyoBound said:


> So I binged watched the newest season yesterday, and OMG, other than the Danielle/Mohammed episodes, I think this is my favorite season thus far.
> 
> First off, Jorge - I don't feel sorry for him one bit.  He is an entitled 4 (maybe 5 if he lost weight) who thinks he deserves a woman who is a solid 10 or above.  He should have cut off the relationship the second Anfisa cancelled her flight over not getting her Chanel bag.  He knows what he is getting into, he's just too dickmatized to own up to it, and he deserves every bit of misery she inflicts on him.  And her modeling aspirations?  ROFL.  She is like a busted Emily Rajakowski (spelling?) at best.  She is too young to have that many fillers and lip injections.  If she is that set on being a kept woman, she should have stayed in Russia and tried to become an oligarch's mistress.  However, I am guessing she is a small fish in a big pond in Moscow, so she had to go to America to find a sucker to fund her socialite lifestyle.
> 
> I really wanted to like Nicole, because she seems sweet, but my god she is the stereotype of every dumb America traveling abroad.  She couldn't bother to read anything about Moroccan culture before going over there?  The way she was pulling faces at the food was embarrassing - "Eeww, it's soo different, and there are vegetables!"  Of course it's different you idiot, you're in another country.  Enjoy it, I would kill to go to Morocco and have a local as my tour guide.  Also, she couldn't try to learn a little bit of Arabic?  Maybe some small words and phrases so she can express gratitude to her fiance's family who is putting her up?  She reminds me soooo much of Danielle in the way she would hide her face in Aznan's shoulder when she was uncomfortable - like that is something a toddler does.  I do think Aznan is using her for a green card, however, I do think he is is overall more respectful and will not end up being a total loser like Mohammed.



I can't help but think that a big factor in Anfisa deciding to come to the US was that she got to be on TV through this show....


----------



## pixiejenna

Daya is very demanding and it started at the airport when his floral bouquet wasn't up to snuff. She basically acts like I  gave up everything to come here so you better give me every thing I want. On one hand his family isn't very receptive to her. On the other hand I'm sure she's made a piss poor impression on them. She came in with a I deserve only the best and I don't care what you have to do to get it kind of attitude. I honestly believe that she uses the rift between his family and her to help solidify her relationship with him, it's a us against them sort of mentality. 

I also agree that the Russian girl is the funniest of the bunch. I don't think she's using him just for the tv exposure but I think it's a great bonus. I think she's just using him in general for anything she can get from him. Any of her pics from her they show are all over the top and she's trying to play herself off as the sweet innocent girl who lives with grandma lol. Nothing she's posted is innocent. I honestly believe her when she says looks don't matter, it's the pay check that matters most in her book. And the fact that he genuinely cares for her is just another bonus. Honestly if it wasn't him it would be some other guy.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## pixiejenna

I watched the reruns cause TWD was on and priorities yall lol. 

So Jorge is finally understanding that his fiance is all about the green. I don't know why he's surprised or even upset. She's been up front all the way about what she wants. I love that she called him out that if she was fat and ugly he wouldn't be into her #truth. I also like that she called him out on his BS you're the one who promised her all that stuff. You can't cry wolf about your relationship should be about more than material things. If you lied to her you've lost any high ground to stand on because you've shown her that you're not trust worthy. Not surprised that she's already talking about going home, based on how she cut him off before. She knows that he'll cave and give her what she wants.

Nicole and Azan what a mess. I honestly believe that they will go through with the wedding and they will end up getting divorced. I don't know who that "friend" she met up with was, a friend of a friend? I think she did talk some sense into her. I just think that she's too dumb to accept it. She thinks that once he's in America that he'll suddenly do a 180 and act the way she wants. Both of them have flat out said that they would not convert to the other ones religion. She's literally leaving in days and they don't even have the basics decided on they haven't even discussed them.

The old guy and the Ukrainian women seem to keep plugging away at it but neither of them really seem ready. His mom totally poo pooed her wedding dream and apparently is in charge of the wedding wtf. I think she's butting in too much and doesn't want them to have a beach wedding because she doesn't want him to spend the money on it. She doesn't believe in the relationship and wants to minimize the damage financially. I was surprised that she came around to the venue that his mom picked so quickly.

Happily ever after.  .  .

Omg pissed that Danielle pulled the annulment wtf is wrong with this woman?!? And he's all like I'm going to to Florida chao. 

Not surprised that Paolla and her husband are having issues. He basically wants her to be a stay at home wife and follow him around. But he's not willing to do the same. He should move to Miami with her. He has no job and nothing other than his friends and family where he lives. And since he traveled a lot with his last job he didn't seem to see the much anyway. I think he's just being jealous of her being successful when he's not at the moment. It gives her the upper hand and he's not liking not being the one to wear the pants. I also think he can't handle other guys looking at his wife.

I'm rooting for Kyle and Noon. But honestly Noon is being really selfish right now imo. She's basically like I moved here for him so he should move there for me. I think that he's being very reasonable in only wanting to go there for a few months and coming back so she doesn't loose her green card. She honestly doesn't seem to care if she looses her citizenship and Kyle loosing his. They show next week visiting hid mom to tell her about this move and of course she's not happy about it. I don't even understand why they are going to visit her, Kyle doesn't have a relationship with her. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Jorge is really irritating me.  I don't like Anfisa but she's being honest - brutally so - Jorge made a lot of financial promises to her and now he wants a relationship based on more than material things?  And I liked how she called him out on his BS. There is no way he'd go out with her if she was overweight and unattractive.  He is so immature. He deserves what he gets with Anfisa. Honestly I'm beginning to hope she bankrupts him.  Then maybe he'll learn his lesson and grow up.

Nicole and Asan - what a trainwreck.  Nicole is a just a big baby. I think Asan just wants a green card, can't see any other motivation.   He better be careful though, if does marry her, Nicole is going to get pregnant in a heartbeat.

Chantel deserved what she got for lying to her parents about the engagement and trying to throw Pedro under the bus by trying to make him tell his parents.  She is another very immature girl. I don't feel sorry for her at all. I don't think her family will ever accept Pedro now (and he doesn't seem such a bad guy).  But big red flags should be going off for him if lying is how she deals with problems.  If she can lie to her parents about such a huge issue as an engagement she can lie to him.

Matt is such a Momma's boy. He has no balls. Why was his mother talking to Alla about the cost of a wedding on a beach?  That's a conversation he should be having with his fiance, not his mother.  How his mother kept going on about how she doesn't want a wedding on the beach because one of his prior marriages that ended in divorce was the "beach wedding" so "we don't talk about the beach wedding" like Matt is some delicate flower who will collapse in tears at the mere mention of the words "beach wedding".  And looking at the previews for next week, I'm not impressed. This guy is on his 4th marriage and in his mid 40s and yet he needs another bachelor party with strippers?  Grow up.  Alla should run back to the Ukraine.

This whole season is depressing me. Just a bunch of desperate, lonely and immature people.


----------



## mrskolar09

If I were Alla, I'd be super pissed that Matt couldn't have that discussion himself.  His mom really had no place doing that.  She seems pretty nice, but I think his three previous marriages have jaded his family pretty badly in regards to Alla.  

I don't think Nicole has thought past tomorrow's breakfast, let alone what years with Azan will be like.  Azan actually seems like a pretty decent guy, but her constant need for attention clashes totally with his personality and culture.  She needs to stop equating self worth with physical affection. 

I know I'm in the minority with Loren, but I honestly feel like she wants to do the best thing and tries hard.  If my husband had let his friends attack me like Alexei's did without standing up for me I would have been really upset.  I think Alexei should have set them straight.  

As far as Anfisa and Jorge, pretty sure he knew how materialistic she was from the get go, he just thought he'd be able to change her.  And he's just as bad in a different way v


----------



## pixiejenna

Didn't they say that one of the strippers is going to be one of Matt's ex wives lmao. I also don't see the point of a Batchelor party for wedding #4. Maybe it's more for his friends than him. Any excuse for them to go out and have some sleazy fun "in his name". Or maybe they hope he falls for one of the strippers and he breaks up with Alla.

I also agree with the  prediction that Nicole will get pregnant asap. They haven't even discussed how to deal religion between the two of them. WTF will they do when they have a kid!?!

Both Nicole and Jorge are beyond delusional. They both have some misguided idea that once they have their SO in the US that everything will be sunshine, kittens, and rainbows. That their SO will magically change into whatever they want. Not going to happen.

I'm not a big Loren fan at all but I did feel bad for her with the way his friends where laying into her. Honestly they should be laying into Alexi he's the one who bounced without telling everyone, and he's the one who failed to keep in contact with them. That's not her fault it's his, especially given the culture differences. He knows that wedding invitations need to be hand delivered in person. So he should have called his friends and told them when he was coming and that he was having the wedding, so they can plan to go. And that he'd hand deliver the invitations in person when he gets there. Not totally in line with custom but at least making the effort. But if he can't even bother to keep in touch with them I don't blame them for not wanting to go. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> *Didn't they say that one of the strippers is going to be one of Matt's ex wives lmao.* I also don't see the point of a Batchelor party for wedding #4. Maybe it's more for his friends than him. Any excuse for them to go out and have some sleazy fun "in his name". Or maybe they hope he falls for one of the strippers and he breaks up with Alla.



LMAO!!    In one of the first previews for the show it showed Alla swinging around a pole.    Did they show what that was about yet?


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> LMAO!!    In one of the first previews for the show it showed Alla swinging around a pole.    Did they show what that was about yet?


I think so, but they didn't show that part yet. Wasn't she a dancer? I vaguely recall Matt complaining about her meeting her ex husband in a club. Maybe she's a part of his bachelor party and we'll see that seen next week.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Mohammed is a special kind of a jerk.. I mean, he got Danielle to agree to take back the annulment, and then puts her down the whole way to the courthouse. I wanted to smack him! And Danielle seriously messed up by agreeing to that, based on that blatant lie: "we can be friends." Yeah, right.

Ugh


----------



## CanuckBagLover

90 Day fiance is so depressing this season.

I honestly believe Chantel thought if she would apologize to her parents, all would be forgiven and they would come to her wedding and more importantly pay for it.  I kind of enjoyed her shock.  Felt bad for Pedro though.  I'm not sure he fully understood what a prenup was - just that he felt disrespected and that her parents don't like or trust him.

Anfisa is just too much. She has a valid point that Jorge made certain financial promises and now doesn't seem to be living up to those promises but throwing him out the apartment and then complaining about how he left her alone in a foreign country - really?  And I noticed how she used "my" apartment not "our" apartment.  She thought Jorge was the only one who needed to apologize and expected him to crawling back with flowers and gifts.  She is emotionally abusive to him.  I don't understand why Jorge puts up with her.

Matt's friends are truly A-holes, especially the one who was so against the idea about him getting married again.  I suspect the stripper was his idea and he was trying to create a situation that would cause a fight between Alla and Matt.  It doesn't look like it worked but he has chance next week.  Quite the teaser we were left with Alla saying she's never told Matt she loved him.

As for Nicole and Assan and the other woman and the Nigerian "Prince" -  not sure who is more pathetic - at least Nicole has the excuse of being young and immature. But what is it with these women with children who are willing drop everything and leave their kids for strangers?


----------



## Graw

This show should be on pbs or cspan as an instrument to teach others.


----------



## pinky7129

Is Danielle serious? Am I watching the right show? He left her, and she's searching for him hoping for a happily ever after?


----------



## arnott

Danielle was beyond delusional, saying she brought her swimsuit so hopefully she and Mohammed could have a romantic time together on the beach!


----------



## pixiejenna

I didn't see the whole show just  caught the second half of the 90 day fiance and all of the ever after. 

I was surprised that Azan apologized for how he treated Nicole and by how nice his family was when she left. However he  seemed happy to be rid of her.

Not surprised that Paolla and her hubby where fighting over her pics. She knows that he's conservative and jealous of others  viewing her body. I was surprised that her father was like it's easier to get a new husband than a new job. I wonder if they will reach a middle ground or this will be the end.

I don't understand why Melanie agreed to still send money to Devar's lazy sister. I don't blame her sister for going after him. In the preview for next week he gets his green card and bounces while draining the bank. I can't wait to see this go down because you know her sister will hunt him down.

I'm still a bit torn on Kyle and Noon. I don't know why he even bothered to talk to his deadbeat mom about moving. I'm still bothered by how little she cares what staying in Thailand for a extended time will not only affect her green card status but I'm basically exiles Kyle.

Danielle and Mohamad are exhausting to watch. She's still grasping for straws when he's clearly given up. I also don't understand why Mo is going to the police station because his wife is trying to contact him. I hope she can still get him deported. And he's already got a new hoe in tow.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> I didn't see the whole show just  caught the second half of the 90 day fiance and all of the ever after.
> 
> *I was surprised that Azan apologized for how he treated Nicole and by how nice his family was when she left. However he  seemed happy to be rid of her.*
> 
> Not surprised that Paolla and her hubby where fighting over her pics. She knows that he's conservative and jealous of others  viewing her body. I was surprised that her father was like it's easier to get a new husband than a new job. I wonder if they will reach a middle ground or this will be the end.
> 
> I don't understand why Melanie agreed to still send money to Devar's lazy sister. I don't blame her sister for going after him. In the preview for next week he gets his green card and bounces while draining the bank. I can't wait to see this go down because you know her sister will hunt him down.
> 
> I'm still a bit torn on Kyle and Noon. I don't know why he even bothered to talk to his deadbeat mom about moving. I'm still bothered by how little she cares what staying in Thailand for a extended time will not only affect her green card status but I'm basically exiles Kyle.
> 
> Danielle and Mohamad are exhausting to watch. She's still grasping for straws when he's clearly given up. I also don't understand why Mo is going to the police station because his wife is trying to contact him. I hope she can still get him deported. And he's already got a new hoe in tow.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



I didn't watch the whole thing.   What happened?   Nicole went back home and gave the ring back?


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> I didn't watch the whole thing.   What happened?   Nicole went back home and gave the ring back?


She went home with the ring they are still engaged. She only spent 5 weeks out there. She left with great reservation because she just wants to be with him. And if was in America everything would be perfect because he can give her the physical affection she wants. So basically she's still under the grand delusion that if he where in the US everything would be all hunky dory. I found it rather telling that while he apologized for how he treated her he was too happy to be rid of her. I can't recall the exact verbiage but it something along the lines of everything will be better with her gone/home. I don't know if they are planning to continue applying for the K1 process for him to come here. I'm not sure but the season might be done next week. The commercials for next week stated it was a special long episode and had interviews from happily ever after couples. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> She went home with the ring they are still engaged. She only spent 5 weeks out there. She left with great reservation because she just wants to be with him. And if was in America everything would be perfect because he can give her the physical affection she wants. So basically she's still under the grand delusion that if he where in the US everything would be all hunky dory. I found it rather telling that while he apologized for how he treated her he was too happy to be rid of her. I can't recall the exact verbiage but it something along the lines of everything will be better with her gone/home. I don't know if they are planning to continue applying for the K1 process for him to come here. I'm not sure but the season might be done next week. The commercials for next week stated it was a special long episode and had interviews from happily ever after couples.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



Oh ok, when you said you were surprised by how nice his family was when she left, it made me think she dumped him.    I would have been impressed if she did and think she's smarter than Danielle after all!


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> Oh ok, when you said you were surprised by how nice his family was when she left, it made me think she dumped him.    I would have been impressed if she did and think she's smarter than Danielle after all!


I can't quite explain why I'm surprised that his family is so nice to her. I guess between the language barrier and cultural differences it seems off to me in my book. Someone else posted that she's their meal ticket, because if he goes to America he'll be able to send money back  home. And it kind of clicked in my head that's why they are probably nice to her.  She made zero effort to learn the language or social norms of his country or religion. At least learning a handful of basic phrases, dressing appropriately, and following cultural norms shows that your genuine. And based on their religion I'd be really surprised if they knew she has a child out of wedlock. It just feels off on so many levels kwim. I think his mom said something along the lines that she cares for her like she's family. And I'm thinking how can you say that about someone you just met and can't even communicate with? This girl isn't any smarter than Danielle. She's still  drinking the same kool-aid.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## DrDior

They come from a hospitality-based culture in which it is customary to honour one's guests regardless. 

Context: when I enter stores in parts of the middle east and north Africa, I am routinely greeted with tea and treats whether I buy or not. The only time that's ever happened in the US is when I roll into LV and look like I'm going to drop some serious cash.


----------



## mrskolar09

I have never had the opportunity to visit Morocco myself, but have heard from those who have that most people are very solicitous and hospitable.  

Which is even more remarkable, given Nicole's ignorance of almost every aspect of Moroccan culture, lol.


----------



## FlipDiver

pixiejenna said:


> Not surprised that Paolla and her husband are having issues. He basically wants her to be a stay at home wife and follow him around. But he's not willing to do the same. He should move to Miami with her. He has no job and nothing other than his friends and family where he lives. And since he traveled a lot with his last job he didn't seem to see the much anyway. I think he's just being jealous of her being successful when he's not at the moment. It gives her the upper hand and he's not liking not being the one to wear the pants. I also think he can't handle other guys looking at his wife.



I'm surprised Russ didn't like her photos - I thought gay guys love fierce model poses. [emoji136][emoji1387]


----------



## pixiejenna

FlipDiver said:


> I'm surprised Russ didn't like her photos - I thought gay guys love fierce model poses. [emoji136][emoji1387]


Lol let's be real she's pretty but she's not fierce. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## bisousx

FlipDiver said:


> I'm surprised Russ didn't like her photos - I thought gay guys love fierce model poses. [emoji136][emoji1387]



Lolol


----------



## baghorr

pixiejenna said:


> I think so, but they didn't show that part yet. Wasn't she a dancer? I vaguely recall Matt complaining about her meeting her ex husband in a club. Maybe she's a part of his bachelor party and we'll see that seen next week.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



I think you are recalling the part where Matt tells Alla he picked up his ex-husband in a club. They were having lunch and talking about her wanting to go out and of his trust issues.


----------



## arnott

Well that was the most entertaining tell-all ever!      Can't wait for part 2!


----------



## mrskolar09

LOL Melanie wants to beat Mohamed's ass


----------



## DiorT

Mo said Danielle smells and what did she say after that?? Something like she pees? I missed it.


----------



## pixiejenna

The tell all was the best part of 3 hour episode.

With the new group not liking the new girl and her Nigerian prince. He seems shady as ****. Also didn't he say he came from a poly family so is he poly too? I'm pretty sure she's not down for that ish lol. Afansa acting cray cray like normal. No sympathy for Jorge from me he knew what she was like before she came here. I don't totally blame her I'm sure she's probably bored out her mind. She doesn't have any friends, any where to go, or anything to do. He should have thought about that before she got there. Allah and Matt have a interesting dynamic, I never realized that she never told him that she loves him. Maybe I missed it because he's always telling her that he loves her. His friend was a dbag about this issue, I kind of felt he was rude but I kind of felt he was right. I half expect him to do something at the wedding. I don't know why she would Marry Matt but not be able to say I love you to him. She either was seriously hurt in the past and is too afraid to do it again. Or she really doesn't want to say it because she doesn't mean it. It obviously hurts his feelings he should say so.

The old crew omg Melanie called her sister with the BS story just to screw with her. I couldn't believe it I don't blame her for being pissed. Normally I'm all for having fun and messing with people but I'm not even that mean. I'm glad that Russ is letting Paola move to Miami for work. Who packs a suitcase like that with the clothing stoll on the hanger?!? He was funny at dinner how he was trying to get his friends on his side showing off the pictures that he disapproves of not one of them biting either haha. I wonder how much we will see of Kyle and Noon in Thailand since we only have two weeks left of 90 fiance, I'm kind of thinking that next week will be the end for the happily ever after crew since it's the second half of the tell all.

The tell all was pretty funny. It was a solid hate fest for Mo lol. I'm glad that everyone was team Danielle and she is finally trying to get him deported for good. Even with all the chaos the others still agreed with him that she's playing the victim too much. And next week he gets upset that he's being picked on and leaves the show and threatens to call the police. Lmao for someone who so desperately wants to live here he doesn't seem to grasp the concept that you don't get to call the police every time people don't like you or disagree with you. I'm sure in his head he thinks that this is going to help his cause but it's not. For the most part all the other couples seem pretty happy and still together minus Mo and Danielle.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## pinky7129

mrskolar09 said:


> LOL Melanie wants to beat Mohamed's ass



 You just confirmed what I'm doing this evening once I'm out of work haha


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Not surprised that Paolla and her husband are having issues. He basically wants her to be a stay at home wife and follow him around. But he's not willing to do the same. He should move to Miami with her. He has no job and nothing other than his friends and family where he lives. And since he traveled a lot with his last job he didn't seem to see the much anyway. I think he's just being jealous of her being successful when he's not at the moment. It gives her the upper hand and he's not liking not being the one to wear the pants. I also think he can't handle other guys looking at his wife.



I don't  understand why couples are jealous and competitive with each other.   They are supposed to be on the  same team and supporting  each other.     Russ said it was hard to take that Pao got a job right away while he kept on getting rejected from jobs.    He said it gave her the upper hand.     Is it always a power struggle to get the upper hand with most couples?


----------



## arnott

DiorT said:


> Mo said Danielle smells and what did she say after that?? Something like she pees? I missed it.



That she smells and that she peed on him.  And Danielle said it herself, I'm like why would you announce that to the whole world!   All Mo said was that she has a "problem".


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> The tell all was the best part of 3 hour episode.
> 
> With the new group not liking the new girl and her Nigerian prince. He seems shady as ****. Also didn't he say he came from a poly family so is he poly too? I'm pretty sure she's not down for that ish lol. Afansa acting cray cray like normal. No sympathy for Jorge from me he knew what she was like before she came here. I don't totally blame her I'm sure she's probably bored out her mind. She doesn't have any friends, any where to go, or anything to do. He should have thought about that before she got there. Allah and Matt have a interesting dynamic, I never realized that she never told him that she loves him. Maybe I missed it because he's always telling her that he loves her. His friend was a dbag about this issue, I kind of felt he was rude but I kind of felt he was right. I half expect him to do something at the wedding. I don't know why she would Marry Matt but not be able to say I love you to him. She either was seriously hurt in the past and is too afraid to do it again. Or she really doesn't want to say it because she doesn't mean it. It obviously hurts his feelings he should say so.
> 
> *The old crew omg Melanie called her sister with the BS story just to screw with her. I couldn't believe it I don't blame her for being pissed. Normally I'm all for having fun and messing with people but I'm not even that mean. *I'm glad that Russ is letting Paola move to Miami for work. Who packs a suitcase like that with the clothing stoll on the hanger?!? He was funny at dinner how he was trying to get his friends on his side showing off the pictures that he disapproves of not one of them biting either haha. I wonder how much we will see of Kyle and Noon in Thailand since we only have two weeks left of 90 fiance, I'm kind of thinking that next week will be the end for the happily ever after crew since it's the second half of the tell all.
> 
> The tell all was pretty funny. It was a solid hate fest for Mo lol. I'm glad that everyone was team Danielle and she is finally trying to get him deported for good. Even with all the chaos the others still agreed with him that she's playing the victim too much. And next week he gets upset that he's being picked on and leaves the show and threatens to call the police. Lmao for someone who so desperately wants to live here he doesn't seem to grasp the concept that you don't get to call the police every time people don't like you or disagree with you. I'm sure in his head he thinks that this is going to help his cause but it's not. For the most part all the other couples seem pretty happy and still together minus Mo and Danielle.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



I don't feel sorry for Jorge because he still wants her after she was pretty clear and upfront that  she doesn't love him and is there for the money.   Still, her immaturity is cringeworthy, the way she was snickering when he was trying to apologize.

I thought Melanie screwing with her sister was funny!   Especially after how rude she's been to Devar.

I think Russ "let" Pao go to Miami because she was going to go no matter what.

Mo calls the police too much, but if Melanie tries to beat him that would be assault and I would agree with him in that case.


----------



## arnott

What did you all think about Pedro being pissed about a prenup?


----------



## junqueprincess

arnott said:


> I don't feel sorry for Jorge because he still wants her after she was pretty clear and upfront that  she doesn't love him and is there for the money.   Still, her immaturity is cringeworthy, the way she was snickering when he was trying to apologize.
> 
> I thought Melanie screwing with her sister was funny!   Especially after how rude she's been to Devar.
> 
> I think Russ "let" Pao go to Miami because she was going to go no matter what.
> 
> Mo calls the police too much, but if Melanie tries to beat him that would be assault and I would agree with him in that case.



Great summary.
Loved Melanie 's call, except it made question Devar the whole season from the teaser.


----------



## mrskolar09

I feel bad for him.  The whole mess is mostly Chantel's fault for lying.  And really, what assets does she have that need protection?


----------



## JenW

mrskolar09 said:


> I feel bad for him.  The whole mess is mostly Chantel's fault for lying.  And really, what assets does she have that need protection?


Also, INS doesn't recognize prenuptial agreements.


----------



## FlipDiver

JenW said:


> Also, INS doesn't recognize prenuptial agreements.



What do you mean by this?


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> I don't  understand why couples are jealous and competitive with each other.   They are supposed to be on the  same team and supporting  each other.     Russ said it was hard to take that Pao got a job right away while he kept on getting rejected from jobs.    He said it gave her the upper hand.     Is it always a power struggle to get the upper hand with most couples?


I think it's more Russ's he's the jealous type and he's somewhat conservative. So naturally he views her as his and he doesn't want others looking at her. And because he's conservative it's a double blow when his wife becomes the breadwinner he's not being a man.


arnott said:


> What did you all think about Pedro being pissed about a prenup?


I can't decide if he really doesn't want one or if he's just pissed with how everything went down. Obviously her family isn't going to be open to him let alone trust him. He blames her for her parents hating him but he didn't have to play along with the lies. I  also question the need for one I don't think she's well off enough to warrant one. I get a Lauren type vibe from her that mommy and daddy help her out a lot financially.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> I think it's more Russ's he's the jealous type and he's somewhat conservative. So naturally he views her as his and he doesn't want others looking at her. And because he's conservative *it's a double blow when his wife becomes the breadwinner he's not being a man.*



He's coming off as being a big baby!

Also, I thought it was interesting that Pao took his last name and  is now  changing it back to her maiden name.     I kind of agree with Russ when he said it wouldn't have been  as offensive if she had kept her last name in the first place.


----------



## bisousx

I feel sorry for Pedro. I get the feeling he's literally just there to be with Chantel and no other reason. His English is terrible / her Spanish appears to be only so-so, and that's probably most of the reason why he went along with Chantel's lies.. I think if their communication was stronger, he would've stood up for himself and had a better grasp on the situation. They're both too immature for marriage.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

arnott said:


> What did you all think about Pedro being pissed about a prenup?


I think he felt disrespected and rejected.  I don't think he's after her money (it doesn't look like she has any in any event.) I think her parents raised it just to try to cause problems between them since they are clearly not happy with the engagement.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

FlipDiver said:


> What do you mean by this?


I think in their conversation about the prenup Chantel was going on about the legal benefits of Pedro marrying her - namely getting a green card - and a pre-nup wouldn't have any bearing on that - it just deals with assets.  It was a confusing conversation but Chantel is mistaken if she thinks somehow its going to protect her if he is just marrying her for a green card.  

I also don't how they get a prenup done so close to the date they have to get married.  But I guess we'll see what happens.


----------



## FlipDiver

CanuckBagLover said:


> I think in their conversation about the prenup Chantel was going on about the legal benefits of Pedro marrying her - namely getting a green card - and a pre-nup wouldn't have any bearing on that - it just deals with assets.  It was a confusing conversation but Chantel is mistaken if she thinks somehow its going to protect her if he is just marrying her for a green card.
> 
> I also don't how they get a prenup done so close to the date they have to get married.  But I guess we'll see what happens.



Right, a prenup wouldn't have anything to do with his citizenship. And there are standard templates they could use to draft one quickly before they're married. 

Depending on the state, a prenup may help her if they get divorced after being married long enough for him to keep his green card and stay in the country (usually 2 years), because the prenup could include a clause that he agrees to waive request for spousal support / alimony from her, especially if he didn't work or she had higher income than he did while they're married. That's probably what her parents are concerned about, and maybe protecting family assets since she likely has none of her own.


----------



## rockhollow

I think both Chantel and her parents are confused about the prenup. I think they all think it will have to do with him getting and green card and then splitting. It sure doesn't look like she has any assets, but there could be some kind of a trust fund.
It looks like her really loves her and wants to marry her. And I agree, some of their problems could stem from language problems. 
I hope they can work it out, they seem like a nice couple.
That said, I think Chantel is very immature and maybe not ready for the commitment of marriage. Does she work?


----------



## JenW

FlipDiver said:


> What do you mean by this?


These marriages are under INS jurisdiction. And INS won't allow the enforcement of a prenuptial agreement. When you commit to bringing someone here on a K1 visa, you commit to supporting that person. You can't have the immigrant waive alimony. INS won't enforce that agreement. 

Any lawyer could tell The Family Chantal this. IMO this is BS drama cooked up by the producers.


----------



## FlipDiver

JenW said:


> These marriages are under INS jurisdiction. And INS won't allow the enforcement of a prenuptial agreement. When you commit to bringing someone here on a K1 visa, you commit to supporting that person. You can't have the immigrant waive alimony. INS won't enforce that agreement.
> 
> Any lawyer could tell The Family Chantal this. IMO this is BS drama cooked up by the producers.



Sorry but your post is full of incorrect/misleading legal info... First of all it's USCIS, not INS. And the marriage isn't under their "jurisdiction." Prenups are perfectly valid in K-1 marriages if executed properly, and if they're divorced they're enforced by the state, not the federal government. Like I said, the issue of alimony waiver depends on the state and is separate from the financial support required in a K-1 petition.


----------



## JenW

FlipDiver said:


> Sorry but your post is full of incorrect/misleading legal info... First of all it's USCIS, not INS. And the marriage isn't under their "jurisdiction." Prenups are perfectly valid in K-1 marriages if executed properly, and if they're divorced they're enforced by the state, not the federal government. Like I said, the issue of alimony waiver depends on the state and is separate from the financial support required in a K-1 petition.



I may be off on details of ins alphabet soup, but for a K1 marriage you can't have the immigrant waive alimony.  The citizen agrees to support the immigrant even in case of divorce.  Even Danielle said that when telling Mo she wanted an annulment so she don't be responsible if he goes on public assistance.  

At best Chantal can get the right to assets she brings to the marriage. 

And I still say this is producer driven bs.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Might Patrick be secretly in love with Matt?? He's way too intense about him.
Anfisa is one crazy bish. Jorge needs to send her a$s back immediately.
Nicole needs to grow up already. I just want to smack her every time she sighs/ grunts as people tell her like it is. Azan was straight up relieved to see her go: "Is good she goes, so we don't fight anymore." Yea, he's done with you, and so am I.

The "happily ever after tell all" was off the chain. I loved how the women were collectively hating on Mohammed. He IS a jerk, especially for saying.. Well, just opening his mouth altogether. Paola's husband feels emasculated, because she is thriving and he's not -deal with it! Kyle looks unhappy.. I hope they can figure something out and get back to America. The rest, I don't really care about.

Can't wait for next week!


----------



## Sassys

Haven't been keeping up every week with this show, but I did see the episode where Chantel's parents wanted a pre-nup. Uh, her parents are gym teachers and she goes to community college; what money does this family have lol?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Sassys said:


> Haven't been keeping up every week with this show, but I did see the episode where Chantel's parents wanted a pre-nup. Uh, her parents are gym teachers and she goes to community college; what money does this family have lol?


I couldn't recall what her parents did or whether Chantel was working or in school.  I still think the prenup thing was just a way for her parents to throw a wrench in the marriage plans. Someone also here suggested it was producer induced plot development and I could see that.


----------



## Sassys

CanuckBagLover said:


> I couldn't recall what her parents did or whether Chantel was working or in school.  I still think the prenup thing was just a way for her parents to throw a wrench in the marriage plans. Someone also here suggested it was producer induced plot development and I could see that.



Her Dad teaches basketball or football and her mom is the cheerleader instructor. These are not high paying jobs, that would require a pre-nup. I recall her saying she went to community college for nursing.


----------



## LaAgradecida

I think Anfisa has Borderline Personality Disorder!


----------



## pixiejenna

Ita about Chantel she doesn't have anything to protect she has nothing financially. I think the poster who said her parents put it out there to throw a wrench into their marriage plans is probably right. Like they are grasping at straws to stop it and if this dose the trick great. It could have been a SL the producers put out there but they didn't really need it when they already have the lie about how he's here and hiding the impending marriage SL.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> Might Patrick be secretly in love with Matt?? He's way too intense about him.
> Anfisa is one crazy bish. Jorge needs to send her a$s back immediately.
> Nicole needs to grow up already. I just want to smack her every time she sighs/ grunts as people tell her like it is. Azan was straight up relieved to see her go: "Is good she goes, so we don't fight anymore." Yea, he's done with you, and so am I.
> 
> The "happily ever after tell all" was off the chain. I loved how the women were collectively hating on Mohammed. He IS a jerk, especially for saying.. Well, just opening his mouth altogether. Paola's husband feels emasculated, because she is thriving and he's not -deal with it! Kyle looks unhappy.. I hope they can figure something out and get back to America. The rest, I don't really care about.
> 
> Can't wait for next week!




Love the comment that maybe Patrick is sercretly in love with Matt!


----------



## Graw

CanuckBagLover said:


> Love the comment that maybe Patrick is sercretly in love with Matt!



Spinoff show?


----------



## Graw

Sassys said:


> Haven't been keeping up every week with this show, but I did see the episode where Chantel's parents wanted a pre-nup. Uh, her parents are gym teachers and she goes to community college; what money does this family have lol?


I think they may have had "terms" mixed up and were concerned with spousal support if they don't remain married and she has to pay alimony.  I think her parents are worried about a messy break.  Also sometimes you never know a persons financial worth.  I've met nyc teachers who purchased property decades ago near the barclay center and now they are quite comfortable


----------



## JenW

Graw said:


> I think they may have had "terms" mixed up and were concerned with spousal support if they don't remain married and she has to pay alimony.  I think her parents are worried about a messy break.  Also sometimes you never know a persons financial worth.  I've met nyc teachers who purchased property decades ago near the barclay center and now they are quite comfortable


The thing is, she *has* to support him if he stays in the US. She's his sponsor.


----------



## baghorr

I posted a comment from season 4, episode 4's show that I misunderstood. Matt tells Alla about "how I(he) met his ex husband" I thought it was a statement. It was him being sarcastic to her, meaning how she met her exhusband. Sorry if I caused any confusion.


----------



## bisousx

I don't feel sorry for Danielle at all. She's a tool and can't get her financial ish together even for her 4 kids. True, Mohammed is a jerk but she's the master at playing the victim.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Is anybody else watching? Anfisa is absolutely deranged.


----------



## pinky7129

SakuraSakura said:


> Is anybody else watching? Anfisa is absolutely deranged.



I'm just in awe..


Are Matt and Alla getting a prenup? Or does he has nothing after his other three divorces?

And lowo.... [emoji85]


----------



## LaAgradecida

SakuraSakura said:


> Is anybody else watching? Anfisa is absolutely deranged.



I swear she's got Borderline Personality Disorder!


----------



## pinky7129

Poor Pedro  i feel for him. He doesn't deserve her mess.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pinky7129 said:


> Poor Pedro  i feel for him. He doesn't deserve her mess.


I agree.  I wonder how she financially qualified to sponsor him?  She doesn't seem to have a lot of money.  Somehow I thought her parents and family would show up to the wedding.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

SakuraSakura said:


> Is anybody else watching? Anfisa is absolutely deranged.


She really is. I think the only reason she wanted to "talk" is because she was bored and it was excuse to go out to dinner and get out of the apartment.  Jorge should walk away.  I can't believe he is so delusional.


----------



## JenW

SakuraSakura said:


> Is anybody else watching? Anfisa is absolutely deranged.


Her affect is flat. I think she's a potential serial killer.


----------



## SakuraSakura

LaAgradecida said:


> I swear she's got Borderline Personality Disorder!



She strikes me as a black widow type.


----------



## SakuraSakura

JenW said:


> Her affect is flat. I think she's a potential serial killer.



That exact thought ran into my head when she keyed his car.


----------



## pixiejenna

I caught the rerun I didn't catch Anfisa being cray cray but I saw that she keyed his car and he "attempted" to send her home. Since she didn't have anything other than her handbag I don't really believe it. She's way too materialistic to leave all her stuff behind. I think that they went somewhere that they knew that they couldn't be filmed like walking around the airport. Jorge is going to give her whatever she wants because he doesn't want to be alone. I agree with the other poster who said she only wanted to talk because she was bored and wanted to get out of the house.

Nicole is such a hot mess on multiple levels. How sad that her 16 year old brother is trying to talk sense into her. Then after her visit with the lawyer she actually had the gall ask her mom to sponsor him. If you really want him here that bad do what your mom said and get a second job or a better paying job.  If you're not interested in doing that you don't really want him here that bad. I also don't understand why she'd bring her kid there to visit him. Or how she plans to pay for all of these trips. I'm glad that the lawyer was straight with her and didn't sugar coat it. Now I get why she did the show she needed someone to foot her bill for visiting him lol.

Chantal and Pedro so much drama before the wedding. A Internet prenup lol sounds like she did the bare minimum to get her parents off her back. I'm glad that they did show up to her wedding and that they're married. Hopefully this will be the end of their screen time minus the reunion.

The girl with her Nigerian prince another hot mess. I honestly can't even feel bad for her, he lied to her their whole relationship. Nothing should surprise her anymore at this point. Also not buying that this guy's only relationships are with her and his kids mom. He gives off a big man hoe vibe.

The second half of the happily ever after reunion was pretty dull. Other than Mo and Danielle taking turns pitching fits. And Mo being jack hole and making nasty comments. It was a snooze fest.




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## arnott

Mo and Danielle got married in July and had  sex  in September!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Does any one know Mo's status? Is he is still in the US?


----------



## slang

I don't understand how Chantel (who is a student) sponsored Pedro, but Nicole (who apparently does work) can't sponsor Azam


----------



## ccbaggirl89

slang said:


> I don't understand how Chantel (who is a student) sponsored Pedro, but Nicole (who apparently does work) can't sponsor Azam


it's supposed to be financially-based, as in the sponsor needs to be able to support someone above the level of poverty, but it's very very subjective and not adhered to often by the immigration officials who interview. remember, danielle was in poverty herself and managed to bring Moh, over. some IOs are stricter and so, some people have a more difficult time.


----------



## pixiejenna

Those are good points. I kind of wondered how Chantel was able to support Pedro because she doesn't seem to be working. You know that Chantel didn't see a immigration lawyer before bringing him over. Maybe the fact that Nicole has a kid is a bigger factor in bringing Azan over because it would mean she has two people who are dependent on her. Danielle doesn't seem to have any money either since her power was off while filming. And she has two kids to support in addition to to Moh. I guessing that a big part of the the decision of sponsorship is really on the immigration. I also got the feeling that the lawyer that Nicole saw wanted nothing to do with her as a client. She basically told Nicole that she never worked with a client with no real proof of relationship, no proof of time spent together, and no way to financially sponsor the other party or even pay the legal fees. She herself seemed to see the red flags that Nicole is so willing to ignore. I'm guessing that if Chantel or Danielle actually went to a immigration lawyer they would have been told the same thing that Nicole was. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pixiejenna said:


> Those are good points. I kind of wondered how Chantel was able to support Pedro because she doesn't seem to be working. You know that Chantel didn't see a immigration lawyer before bringing him over. Maybe the fact that Nicole has a kid is a bigger factor in bringing Azan over because it would mean she has two people who are dependent on her. Danielle doesn't seem to have any money either since her power was off while filming. And she has two kids to support in addition to to Moh. I guessing that a big part of the the decision of sponsorship is really on the immigration. I also got the feeling that the lawyer that Nicole saw wanted nothing to do with her as a client. She basically told Nicole that she never worked with a client with no real proof of relationship, no proof of time spent together, and no way to financially sponsor the other party or even pay the legal fees. She herself seemed to see the red flags that Nicole is so willing to ignore. I'm guessing that if Chantel or Danielle actually went to a immigration lawyer they would have been told the same thing that Nicole was.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


I agree with your comments on Nicole especially that the immigration lawyer/consultant was pretty obvious that she didn't want Nicole as a client - I think she knew it would trouble all round, getting paid, getting him over etc.  

But I'm still puzzled too by how Danielle and Chantel were able to sponsor Mo and Pedro respectively. I don't know the K1 visa process works but I would have thought that they would have to use an immigration lawyer to some extent to help with the process. Or maybe they misrepresented their finances.


----------



## Graw

CanuckBagLover said:


> I agree with your comments on Nicole especially that the immigration lawyer/consultant was pretty obvious that she didn't want Nicole as a client - I think she knew it would trouble all round, getting paid, getting him over etc.
> 
> But I'm still puzzled too by how Danielle and Chantel were able to sponsor Mo and Pedro respectively. I don't know the K1 visa process works but I would have thought that they would have to use an immigration lawyer to some extent to help with the process. Or maybe they misrepresented their finances.


  Could you imagine if there is an investigation and someone goes to jail or has to leave America because they were exposed on tv?   Nicole mentioned an annual income of $25,500 being the threshold for bringing someone to America and supporting them.  I wonder how they calculated that number!  Something seems off or the system is broken.  I was under the impression that people who sponsor people in America need to make much more, but clearly I was wrong.


----------



## pixiejenna

CanuckBagLover said:


> I agree with your comments on Nicole especially that the immigration lawyer/consultant was pretty obvious that she didn't want Nicole as a client - I think she knew it would trouble all round, getting paid, getting him over etc.
> 
> But I'm still puzzled too by how Danielle and Chantel were able to sponsor Mo and Pedro respectively. I don't know the K1 visa process works but I would have thought that they would have to use an immigration lawyer to some extent to help with the process. Or maybe they misrepresented their finances.


I don't know how the K1 process works but I'm sure it can be done without a lawyer. 

5K is the standard starting rate from what I've been told by people who are dealing with visa/renewal stuff. I have a friend with a duel citizenship, and always has trouble getting her stuff renewed  (extra hitch she's adopted) so she just goes home every time she has to renew it. If she's going to spend that much money she might as well get a trip out of it and visit with family. I don't think either Chantel or Danielle could come up with 5K for legal fees lol. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## FlipDiver

JenW said:


> I may be off on details of ins alphabet soup, but for a K1 marriage you can't have the immigrant waive alimony.  The citizen agrees to support the immigrant even in case of divorce.  Even Danielle said that when telling Mo she wanted an annulment so she don't be responsible if he goes on public assistance.
> 
> At best Chantal can get the right to assets she brings to the marriage.
> 
> And I still say this is producer driven bs.



The sponsor is only required to support the immigrant during the 3 month K-1 visa period. Once they're married and the immigrant can work, if they get divorced, the sponsor/spouse is not required by the federal government to support the immigrant after they divorce. If the state permits it, a mutual alimony waiver in a prenup would be enforced by the state - the Feds don't get involved at that point.


----------



## FlipDiver

JenW said:


> The thing is, she *has* to support him if he stays in the US. She's his sponsor.



The federal government only requires the sponsor to support the immigrant during the 3 month K-1 visa period, not after the marriage or divorce.


----------



## JenW

FlipDiver said:


> The sponsor is only required to support the immigrant during the 3 month K-1 visa period. Once they're married and the immigrant can work, if they get divorced, the sponsor/spouse is not required by the federal government to support the immigrant after they divorce. If the state permits it, a mutual alimony waiver in a prenup would be enforced by the state - the Feds don't get involved at that point.






FlipDiver said:


> The federal government only requires the sponsor to support the immigrant during the 3 month K-1 visa period, not after the marriage or divorce.



The support obligation is for years, not months. Divorce does NOT end the obligation. The sponsor is responsible for the immigrant until:

- immigrant has worked 40 quarters on a green card (roughly 10 years)
- immigrant leaves the US and gives up green card
- immigrant  becomes a US citizen 
- immigrant dies

If you look at:
http://www.uscis.gov.../form/i-864.pdf 
On page 18 it discusses the obligations.


----------



## Graw

Either way, how did Danielle provide information to support him and her children if her bills weren't being paid.  I hope she learns something from this.


----------



## FlipDiver

JenW said:


> The support obligation is for years, not months. Divorce does NOT end the obligation. The sponsor is responsible for the immigrant until:
> 
> - immigrant has worked 40 quarters on a green card (roughly 10 years)
> - immigrant leaves the US and gives up green card
> - immigrant  becomes a US citizen
> - immigrant dies
> 
> If you look at:
> http://www.uscis.gov.../form/i-864.pdf
> On page 18 it discusses the obligations.



That affidavit of support isn't necessary for a K-1 visa. For a K-1 visa, the sponsor only needs to prove income at 125% poverty guidelines, which is currently appx $20K for a household of 2.


----------



## JenW

FlipDiver said:


> That affidavit of support isn't necessary for a K-1 visa. For a K-1 visa, the sponsor only needs to prove income at 125% poverty guidelines, which is currently appx $20K for a household of 2.


The affidavit is signed by the sponsor before applying for a green card. 

I'm going to drop this because it's off topic. But I did it, so I kind of know.


----------



## mrskolar09

That lawyer clearly thought Nicole wasn't too bright. 

Chantel seemed to be most upset that she wasn't getting to spend money on a dress and a big wedding.  She just seems so immature.  

I'm looking forward to seeing Alla and Matt's wedding.  And I'm interested to see what happens with Anfisa and Jorge.


----------



## limom

JenW said:


> The affidavit is signed by the sponsor before applying for a green card.
> 
> I'm going to drop this because it's off topic. But I did it, so I kind of know.


Did you have to provide any proof?
I had a young friend coming to spend the summer here and I had to write an affidavit. The INS never checked anything, they just took me at my word.


----------



## JenW

limom said:


> Did you have to provide any proof?
> I had a young friend coming to spend the summer here and I had to write an affidavit. The INS never checked anything, they just took me at my word.


I had to show a pay stub and nothing more, but since they had my SSN I assumed they checked my tax returns.  

It's kind of shocking to me how many of the Americans on the show seem to be on the edge, financially.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

JenW said:


> I had to show a pay stub and nothing more, but since they had my SSN I assumed they checked my tax returns.
> 
> It's kind of shocking to me how many of the Americans on the show seem to be on the edge, financially.



Well maybe that's one reason why they are on the show in the first place - they must be getting some financial compensation and they need money.  I would also expect that most reputable immigration lawyers/consultants would recommend against doing this type of reality show while going through a legal process like the K1 visa - even if the relationship is entirely legit you never now how its going be edited for TV.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Nicole behaves, whines and speaks like a toddler. She's SO annoying


----------



## mrskolar09

I wish Melanie and Devar would stop talking about their sex life lol

Also very surprised to see Anfisa admit any wrongdoing on her part, but I doubt it's genuine.  I think she was just telling Jorge what he wanted to hear.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Anfisa pushed too far. She's gonna do everything she can to stay put..


----------



## pixiejenna

CanuckBagLover said:


> Well maybe that's one reason why they are on the show in the first place - they must be getting some financial compensation and they need money.  I would also expect that most reputable immigration lawyers/consultants would recommend against doing this type of reality show while going through a legal process like the K1 visa - even if the relationship is entirely legit you never now how its going be edited for TV.


I think a lot of them are doing the show for financial reasons as well. How else is Nicole going to be able to afford to go to Morocco for 5 weeks? TLC paid the way.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## limom

pixiejenna said:


> I think a lot of them are doing the show for financial reasons as well. How else is Nicole going to be able to afford to go to Morocco for 5 weeks? TLC paid the way.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


did she say that she was going back in December with her daughter?
She is nuts.


----------



## pixiejenna

limom said:


> did she say that she was going back in December with her daughter?
> She is nuts.


Yep she's cray cray. If you can't afford to sponsor him how are you going to afford to get her kid a passport and travel internationally again. I know she has a bit of TLC money but it can't be that much. Why can't he come here to visit again? You don't need a sponsor for a vacay.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## rockhollow

pixiejenna said:


> Yep she's cray cray. If you can't afford to sponsor him how are you going to afford to get her kid a passport and travel internationally again. I know she has a bit of TLC money but it can't be that much. Why can't he come here to visit again? You don't need a sponsor for a vacay.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



Has Nicole's man (can't remember his name) actually been to the US to see her? I thought she said the only time they had met was when she went to Morocco.
I agree, Nicole is immature and then whines. Thank goodness her mother told her that she wouldn't help with the sponsorship. I hope she means it, as I think Nicole is used to getting her own way where her mother is concerned. Her mother needs to step up and not allow Nicole to manipulate her.
The Moroccan guy must really want a green card. I was surprised when Nicole was saying to her brother that she had cheated on him, and he'd forgiven her. This relationship is just too doomed.
Hopefully she won't have the funds to return with her daughter - and that TLC doesn't fund it.

Anfisa and Jorge - another doomed relationship!
I know he says he's in the medical marijauna business, but I don't think he's on the legal side of it. He's just a drug dealer, skirting around the edges of that business, meaning that at anytime the bottom could drop out of it. And he doesn't strike me as the saving type, so he could go from 'high roller' to penniless in the blink of an eye.
The only thing he seems to have is those cars, and I bet they're leased.
Anfisa would drop him like a hot potato if he doesn't have money.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

rockhollow said:


> Has Nicole's man (can't remember his name) actually been to the US to see her? I thought she said the only time they had met was when she went to Morocco.
> I agree, Nicole is immature and then whines. Thank goodness her mother told her that she wouldn't help with the sponsorship. I hope she means it, as I think Nicole is used to getting her own way where her mother is concerned. Her mother needs to step up and not allow Nicole to manipulate her.
> The Moroccan guy must really want a green card. I was surprised when Nicole was saying to her brother that she had cheated on him, and he'd forgiven her. This relationship is just too doomed.
> Hopefully she won't have the funds to return with her daughter - and that TLC doesn't fund it.
> 
> Anfisa and Jorge - another doomed relationship!
> I know he says he's in the medical marijauna business, but I don't think he's on the legal side of it. He's just a drug dealer, skirting around the edges of that business, meaning that at anytime the bottom could drop out of it. And he doesn't strike me as the saving type, so he could go from 'high roller' to penniless in the blink of an eye.
> The only thing he seems to have is those cars, and I bet they're leased.
> Anfisa would drop him like a hot potato if he doesn't have money.



I don't believe Azan has actually been to the US to visit Nicole.  I think her mother is going to cave to Nicole and help her sponsor Azan. She seemed aghast that Nicole would bring her daughter there to visit.  I'd be very surprised if this relationship goes anywhere.

I thought Jorge confessed to some drug charges - but don't recall the details. I don't know the law in California but if he does have a prior drug conviction I'd be surprised he wuold be allowed to have license to sell medical marijuanna. Its very unclear what his involvement is but I think you nailed it - he's basically a drug dealer trying to go legit and wants to be a player - so he flashes a lot of money around, essentially buys Anfisa to be his arm candy and convinces himself its love.  I can't stand these two.


----------



## FlipDiver

For someone who proclaims American women are too alpha and competitive, Jorge is a huge beta ***** the way he allows Anfisa to speak to him.


----------



## Ceeyahd

FlipDiver said:


> For someone who proclaims American women are too alpha and competitive, Jorge is a huge beta ***** the way he allows Anfisa to speak to him.



Jorge is rediculous, no self esteem,  he just rolls over, again and again endlessly.  That girl is off her rocker. Even if they do marry, and I think a preview shows them in that group setting with many couples,  she will never stay with him with a sincere intent of partner in life.


----------



## pixiejenna

CanuckBagLover said:


> I don't believe Azan has actually been to the US to visit Nicole.  I think her mother is going to cave to Nicole and help her sponsor Azan. She seemed aghast that Nicole would bring her daughter there to visit.  I'd be very surprised if this relationship goes anywhere.
> 
> I thought Jorge confessed to some drug charges - but don't recall the details. I don't know the law in California but if he does have a prior drug conviction I'd be surprised he wuold be allowed to have license to sell medical marijuanna. Its very unclear what his involvement is but I think you nailed it - he's basically a drug dealer trying to go legit and wants to be a player - so he flashes a lot of money around, essentially buys Anfisa to be his arm candy and convinces himself its love.  I can't stand these two.


I don't think her mom will cave, I'm hoping that she won't. She seems to want her daughter to be happy but not at her personal expense.

Jorge claimed that he works in the medical marijuana field and he has some prior charges because of it. Honestly he just looks like a low level dealer imo. Low level dealers have their homes broken into on the regular for one of two reasons either owes people money or someone looking for a fix(usually reason number one than two. If you don't pay I'll come and take what I want to make up for it). Which explains why he's living in hotels because his last place kept getting broken into.  I honestly don't think Afansa cares where the money comes from as long as it keeps coming. If something interrupts the cash flow like jail/prison time then she'll be pissed. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## CanuckBagLover

I agree with you on Nicole's mother - somehow I left the "don't" before "think". Honestly, I think she'd petitioned the court for custody if Nicole tried to take her daughter May to Morocco to see Azan.  

Agree with your comments on Jorge and Anfisa.


----------



## rockhollow

pixiejenna said:


> I don't think her mom will cave, I'm hoping that she won't. She seems to want her daughter to be happy but not at her personal expense.
> 
> Jorge claimed that he works in the medical marijuana field and he has some prior charges because of it. Honestly he just looks like a low level dealer imo. Low level dealers have their homes broken into on the regular for one of two reasons either owes people money or someone looking for a fix(usually reason number one than two. If you don't pay I'll come and take what I want to make up for it). Which explains why he's living in hotels because his last place kept getting broken into.  I honestly don't think Afansa cares where the money comes from as long as it keeps coming. If something interrupts the cash flow like jail/prison time then she'll be pissed.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



The sad thing is that I think Nicole gets what she wants from her mother, so even though the mom says no, that's not the end of it. Nicole wouldn't be the selfish, whiny woman she is if her mother said no to her and meant it.
You can tell from their interacting, Nicole knows how to get what she wants. That was probably why she started talking about taking the daughter to Morocco, something the mother didn't want. 
The manipulation starts - the end - the mom will help with the sponsorship.
If needed - from what other posters say, the way explained by the lawyer is not the only way to go about  bringing in a fiancé.  Lots of the other couples didn't have that kind of money, and brought in their partners.

Jorge is probably working in the 'gray area' of the marajauna industry.  Because it is a newish field, there is a demand for more product than legit sources grow. They need more product and buy from all sources.
There is much profit to be made for the middleman, which I think is what Jorge is.
As more legal operations produce product, the need of a middleman will dwindle. Jorge will have to go back to just a drug dealer, as I don't think he has the smarts to evolve to the legitimate side of the business.
And I couldn't see Anfisa being content with a small time drug dealer.

If she does marry him, she's bleed him dry, and then move on to someone else.


----------



## JenW

CanuckBagLover said:


> I agree with you on Nicole's mother - somehow I left the "don't" before "think". Honestly, I think she'd petitioned the court for custody if Nicole tried to take her daughter May to Morocco to see Azan.
> 
> Agree with your comments on Jorge and Anfisa.


Grandparents don't have the right to custody, visitation, or anything else. Nicole's mother couldn't do a thing if Nicole wanted to take her child to Morocco.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

JenW said:


> Grandparents don't have the right to custody, visitation, or anything else. Nicole's mother couldn't do a thing if Nicole wanted to take her child to Morocco.


yes, they do. if they petition the court for visitation or custody they can win that, just as a parent would. almost all states have some form of grandparent's rights which protect grandparents from this exact situation. usually the grandparents who win these cases have supported the young child since birth and are the primary caretaker (they are often given visitation and custody when their children are on drugs, in jail, have mental illness, and etc.). so, depending upon how involved Nicole's mother is she could do this and even contest for custody. the fact that Nicole left the young daughter for 5 weeks wouldn't be favorable. not saying any of this would ever happen, but grandparents do have the same legal rights as divorcing parents with children, and have for many years. my own mother won visitation from my brother in order to see her/my grandson/nephew so this is an area of law i'm familiar with. regardless, Nicole is a mess 

a state-by-state link of applicable laws: http://family.findlaw.com/child-custody/grandparent-rights.html


----------



## pixiejenna

I'm guessing based on her daughters reaction to mommy coming back her mom is a primary care giver to her. She didn't even remotely get excited until she was in her mom's arms about her return. She almost looked like she didn't want to leave grandma's arms to be honest. I've seen kids that age get more excited about mommy/daddy coming home from work. When they were only gone 4-8 hours a day, Nicole was gone 5 weeks. I know out of site out of mind but kids that age tend to wear their heart on their sleeves. So her daughters lack of reaction speaks more than if she got super excited.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## JenW

ccbaggirl89 said:


> usually the grandparents who win these cases have supported the young child since birth and are the primary caretaker (they are often given visitation and custody when their children are on drugs, in jail, have mental illness, and etc.). [/URL]



I knew this, but it only happens when parents are completely unable to take care of the child, or the grandparents have been caretaking the child with no involvement by the parent.  

.  That doesn't apply in Nicole's case. Taking her child to Morocco is hardly cause for courts to step in.


----------



## Ceeyahd

JenW said:


> I knew this, but it only happens when parents are completely unable to take care of the child, or the grandparents have been caretaking the child with no involvement by the parent.
> 
> .  That doesn't apply in Nicole's case. Taking her child to Morocco is hardly cause for courts to step in.



True, the courts prefer the bio parent for even the seemingly unfit... Unless parent has proven to be unfit in legal system via drugs or documented abuse, homelessness isn't even a reason as they can all find shelter at women's shelters, together, mother and child. Maybe Nicole's mother and/sister are already involved via the legal system, as there is something wrong with Nicole, there is something very off about her. Very immature and childlike.


----------



## pixiejenna

Anyone else watch? I was shocked that Matt's friend didn't stand up and cause a scene at his wedding. I was surprised that Jorge and Afansa got married in such a minimal ceremony at the justice of the peace.

The tell all after was interesting to watch. More than half of the show was let's bash Afansa. I really question how long they will last she's extremely volatile  when angry. However I would watch her make up wedding because you know it will be insane and drama filled. I wonder if she got pregnant and had a kid she might calm down a bit. I don't mean that in a funny way. I know a few girls that were a bit crazy but chilled out after they had kids. Of course Afansa walked off set because she was  being grilled the whole time. I've said it before and I still sympathize with her to a extent. Yes she's acting cray cray but I'd probably be just as cray cray if I was in that situation too. She's basically at the apartment by herself most of time with nothing to do. Jorge really failed her there. He should have hooked her up with some of his friends so she can build a network. Since his family was very stand offish towards her. Even Matt did that for Allah and arranged for her to go out and hang with his friends gf/wives so she has someone other than him to be with.

Matt and Allah seem to be the most likely to make it in the long run. They really seem to be on the same page on working to come together. The most committed to each other. 

Nicole is still in the land of denial. I also found it suspicious that Azan lost connection half way through the show. If that's not a indicator of what's to come if he actually came over I don't know what is. I'm glad that Nicole's mom is sticking to not helping Nicole sponsor him. She's still very skeptical of the relationship and I don't blame her. I'm guessing that her mom is happy about the obstacle to prevent him from coming over. If Nicole  really wants him to come than Nicole needs to make it happen on her own. I don't think that she's motivated enough to make it happen to be honest.

Chantal and Pedro were pretty boring on the tell all. Chantal was her typical drama queen self and he didn't say much. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## arnott

I expected Alla to say she still hasn't told Matt she loves him!

BTW, did we ever find out why Alla was pole dancing in the very first preview of the show?


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> I expected Alla to say she still hasn't told Matt she loves him!
> 
> BTW, did we ever find out why Alla was pole dancing in the very first preview of the show?


Nope something that they edited out of the show but used for the promotion. Sloppy work by the editing team.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## CanuckBagLover

I found the whole reunion show boring - basically marriage counseling for Jorge and Anfisa and I'm really tired of them.  He must me doing some thing illegal to have his bank accounts frozen and since he seems to be always paying in large amounts of cash.
I guess the nurse came to her senses since she and her Nigerian Prince weren't on the show.  At least I hope so.
Don't believe Azan really cares for Nicole. I think he didn't want to be seen as the "bad" guy by breaking up with her on the show. But I'd be surprised if it lasts.


----------



## mrskolar09

I felt a bit sorry for Anfisa.  Jorge used the tell all as a means to air all his grievances with her, and it should have been done in private as she said.  Plus, she's been pretty up front about who she is from the get go, he's the one who was putting up a bit of a false front.  

Alla and Matt definitely seem to have the best shot at working out.  I really liked her and hope things work out for them.  

I honestly doubt Nicole and Azan will work out, I think she'll lose interest while trying to save money and end up with someone she can see every day.


----------



## pixiejenna

ITA like I said before Jorge is a low level dealer. Clearly if his account is frozen he's doing something shady. They really were the focus of the show. I don't feel bad for Jorge I also don't like that the show is helping the poor Jorge angle either. He knew what he was going in to and she was very honest from the beginning that money is what's important. If his bank accounts get frozen too much she'll bounce. She didn't sign up for that. She came here to be a trophy wife.

I don't think that the nurse chick gave them what they where hoping for the show. She finally seemed to accept that she was being played. I'm glad that she accepted it and luckily her kid didn't get too vested in her relationship. Because it obviously wasn't going to end well this way he doesn't have a chance to get attached to someone who isn't around for long.

Too bad Nicole can't see that she's being played. Your probably right about how he doesn't want to be vilified on the show. Which is why he lost connection with them. It makes you wonder how much he looses the connection when he's chatting with Nicole.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## arnott

mrskolar09 said:


> I felt a bit sorry for Anfisa.  Jorge used the tell all as a means to air all his grievances with her, and it should have been done in private as she said.  Plus, she's been pretty up front about who she is from the get go, he's the one who was putting up a bit of a false front.
> 
> Alla and Matt definitely seem to have the best shot at working out.  I really liked her and hope things work out for them.
> 
> I honestly doubt Nicole and Azan will work out, *I think she'll lose interest while trying to save money *and end up with someone she can see every day.



I can see that happening!


----------



## limom

Anfisa came across well last night, imo.
She is much more aware and smarter than I gave her credit for.
I think that she is lonely in LA and was acting up as a result.
Once she gets a car and a few friends, she will cope better.
Also, she needs to make her own money as Jorge already resents her.
boy, bye....
Alla and Matt proved once again that they are well suited for one another..


----------



## CanuckBagLover

limom said:


> Anfisa came across well last night, imo.
> She is much more aware and smarter than I gave her credit for.
> I think that she is lonely in LA and was acting up as a result.
> Once she gets a car and a few friends, she will cope better.
> Also, she needs to make her own money as Jorge already resents her.
> boy, bye....
> Alla and Matt proved once again that they are well suited for one another..



Well I think that Jorge is a loser and shady and did mislead Anfisa about his financial situation and I'm sure she is lonely in LA and disappointed that he didn't have the money he led her to believe but that doesn't excuse her behaviour - keying someone's car is not "acting up". Its completely unacceptable.  She won't work, she's looking for a sugar daddy. Jorge is resentful of her because she doesn't love him for who he is. I believe they will stay together for now (he will keep hoping that she will love him for who he is and she will keep hoping that the money will start flowing again).  I also  think there is going to be another follow up show on the couples and wouldn't be surprised if they are both on it - her for the tv  exposure and him because he needs the money (unless he's in jail).

I hope Alla and Matt make it.  I ended really liking Alla.


----------



## rockhollow

limom said:


> Anfisa came across well last night, imo.
> She is much more aware and smarter than I gave her credit for.
> I think that she is lonely in LA and was acting up as a result.
> Once she gets a car and a few friends, she will cope better.
> Also, she needs to make her own money as Jorge already resents her.
> boy, bye....
> Alla and Matt proved once again that they are well suited for one another..






CanuckBagLover said:


> Well I think that Jorge is a loser and shady and did mislead Anfisa about his financial situation and I'm sure she is lonely in LA and disappointed that he didn't have the money he led her to believe but that doesn't excuse her behaviour - keying someone's car is not "acting up". Its completely unacceptable.  She won't work, she's looking for a sugar daddy. Jorge is resentful of her because she doesn't love him for who he is. I believe they will stay together for now (he will keep hoping that she will love him for who he is and she will keep hoping that the money will start flowing again).  I also  think there is going to be another follow up show on the couples and wouldn't be surprised if they are both on it - her for the tv  exposure and him because he needs the money (unless he's in jail).
> 
> I hope Alla and Matt make it.  I ended really liking Alla.



I'm agreeing with both of you.
We did see a different side of Anfisa, didn't we. I was so surprised to see a real person in there, a person I liked..........but:
We also saw lots of the Anfisa we know - she's there for the money, and she's one hard cookie. 

Yes, Jorge led her on - big time. It really looked like he wined and dined her all over the place. He played like he was a real high roller, not a fairly regular drug dealer - it's fest or famine for those guys. And even thought Jorge would fest and spend up a storm during good times, I think Andisa can spend way, way more then he can, and probably doesn't  understand no spending during the famine times. This must cause lots of their conflict.
Your right about Jorge thinking she'll fall in love with him for who he is, not the money.
Anfisa had some feelings, but you've got to have what she needs to see them - and that isn't Jorge, sadly.
She'll only put up with tight finances for a while.


I'm sure the fellow in Morocco hung up, that was no technical problem. I didn't believe much of what he said. I can't see him hanging around for 2+ years.
I think he didn't like where the questions from the show were going. My goodness, that was the most awkward telephone call when she phoned the guy in Morocco(during the regualr part of the show)! If that was the amount of conversations they normally had, they must not have a clue about each other. I cringed at her fishing constantly for compliments, and him seeming so detached. 
I felt sorry for her when she was talking about the negative social media comments. There is nothing positive about that relationship that we've seen on this show, so it's to be expected. There must be something wrong with her if she really can't see she'll never be happy with that guy.

I hope we get to see another follow up show to see what happened.

And not even seeing the Nigerian Prince fellow - something major must have gone down.


----------



## bisousx

ccbaggirl89 said:


> yes, they do. if they petition the court for visitation or custody they can win that, just as a parent would. almost all states have some form of grandparent's rights which protect grandparents from this exact situation. usually the grandparents who win these cases have supported the young child since birth and are the primary caretaker (they are often given visitation and custody when their children are on drugs, in jail, have mental illness, and etc.). so, depending upon how involved Nicole's mother is she could do this and even contest for custody. the fact that Nicole left the young daughter for 5 weeks wouldn't be favorable. not saying any of this would ever happen, but grandparents do have the same legal rights as divorcing parents with children, and have for many years. my own mother won visitation from my brother in order to see her/my grandson/nephew so this is an area of law i'm familiar with. regardless, Nicole is a mess
> 
> a state-by-state link of applicable laws: http://family.findlaw.com/child-custody/grandparent-rights.html



Wow! I had no idea. Thanks for posting all of this.. I always learn something new on tpf.


----------



## Graw

Guess who is back?


----------



## Graw

June 25th
Happily ever after with ... Mo, because he is never going to turn down a check and exposure so more women will contact him. Eww...
And a few other couples.  I want to see the elderly man and the wife who he treated like he treated his ex, buying them the same car.  They were smart and left the public eye.


----------



## arnott

Graw said:


> June 25th
> Happily ever after with ... Mo, because he is never going to turn down a check and exposure so more women will contact him. Eww...
> And a few other couples. * I want to see the elderly man and the wife who he treated like he treated his ex, buying them the same car.  They were smart and left the public eye.*



    He wasn't that old, I think he was 58!

What is Mo doing?      Is Danielle there too?


----------



## pixiejenna

Graw said:


> June 25th
> Happily ever after with ... Mo, because he is never going to turn down a check and exposure so more women will contact him. Eww...
> And a few other couples.  I want to see the elderly man and the wife who he treated like he treated his ex, buying them the same car.  They were smart and left the public eye.


How in the h3ll is he not deported yet?


arnott said:


> [emoji38]    He wasn't that old, I think he was 58!
> 
> What is Mo doing?      Is Danielle there too?


Normally I wouldn't consider 58 old that's half way through life. However when you're 30-40 years senior to your spouse then yes he's geriatric. If he's old enough to be her parent he qualifies as old in my book. I constantly get hit on by men old enough to be my father. And never have I ever thought oh old man saggy balls really turn me on lol. Natural gut instinct is to get as far away as fast as possible, somethings seriously not right here.

I'm guessing that we'll see Danielle too, god knows she needs the money just as bad as he does.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Normally I wouldn't consider 58 old that's half way through life. However when you're 30-40 years senior to your spouse then yes he's geriatric. If he's old enough to be her parent he qualifies as old in my book. I constantly get hit on by men old enough to be my father. And never have I ever thought oh old man saggy balls really turn me on lol. Natural gut instinct is to get as far away as fast as possible, somethings seriously not right here.
> 
> I'm guessing that we'll see Danielle too, god knows she needs the money just as bad as he does.



   It's just that when  hear the word "elderly" it makes me think around 80 or retirement home age.

LOL @ you getting hit on by old guys!


----------



## Graw

I think his name was Mark and he seems like a predator, sorry.  He targets very young "women"/ 18 year old girls.


----------



## mrskolar09

I'm looking forward to watching this new season.  Anfisa and Jorge should be entertaining, and I'd like to see what's going on with the rest as well.  I'm in the minority and actually liked Loren so I'm interested to see how she and Alexei are doing.  
Based on the preview, it looked as if Chantel and Pedro were having troubles but I'm not that surprised, she seemed very immature.


----------



## mrskolar09

Don't know if it's true, but I just read that Melanie and Devar are having a baby.


----------



## arnott

mrskolar09 said:


> Don't know if it's true, but I just read that Melanie and Devar are having a baby.



Yay!    Wonder if Mel's sister will soften up to him now.


----------



## mrskolar09

Lol!  Bev is definitely a tough one


----------



## arnott

mrskolar09 said:


> Lol!  Bev is definitely a tough one





Wonder what Nicole and Azan are up to!


----------



## arnott

mrskolar09 said:


> I'm looking forward to watching this new season.  Anfisa and Jorge should be entertaining, and I'd like to see what's going on with the rest as well.  I'm in the minority and actually liked Loren so I'm interested to see how she and Alexei are doing.
> Based on the preview, it looked as if Chantel and Pedro were having troubles but I'm not that surprised, she seemed very immature.



Loren _again_?!    It'll be her third season.   I guess she'll keep coming back as long as they'll have her!        Alexei always looks miserable.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

mrskolar09 said:


> I'm looking forward to watching this new season.  Anfisa and Jorge should be entertaining, and I'd like to see what's going on with the rest as well.  I'm in the minority and actually liked Loren so I'm interested to see how she and Alexei are doing.
> Based on the preview, it looked as if Chantel and Pedro were having troubles but I'm not that surprised, she seemed very immature.


i have to download the shows so i don't see previews... why are all the old couples returning? it is like a follow-up season? no new couples?


----------



## mrskolar09

This is another season of the 'Happily Ever After' spinoff.  
I'm not sure when a new season of the original 90 Day Fiancé is coming, can't seem to find any info.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Did anyone read about how Anfisa and Jorge (allegedly) met? And her vid on porhub?? 

http://www.inquisitr.com/4260730/90-day-fiance-update-anfisa-shows-up-in-pornhub/


----------



## arnott

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> Did anyone read about how Anfisa and Jorge (allegedly) met? And her vid on porhub??
> 
> http://www.inquisitr.com/4260730/90-day-fiance-update-anfisa-shows-up-in-pornhub/



The sweet little girl who lives with grandma, hey?       

When does this show start?    I hope it shows Danielle dating again!

EDIT:  Starts June 25.    I guess I'll tune in and fast forward through Loren and Chantel's parts!   

_TLC will also be releasing 90 Day Fiance: What Now, an exclusive web-based spin-off which fans can watch via TLC Go. This will follow a different set of past couples: Narkyia and Lowo, Melanie and Devar, Josh and Aleksandra, and Alan and Kirlyam._

I wonder why Melanie and Devar only get to be on the web show.   I'd much rather watch them than Loren and Chantel!


----------



## mrskolar09

Melanie and Devar don't have as much drama lol.  I wonder if it's true that she's pregnant.


----------



## pixiejenna

I'm not surprised that Anfisa was a web cam girl she has the look. She was all about getting paid and got angry when she didn't. Sounds about right.

I don't remember two of the couple's on the web show. Maybe when I see their faces I'll remember them. I'd also like to see Josh and Aleksandra again. I expect to see a bunch of kids with them lol.


----------



## mrskolar09

lol I've never seen a pic but saw an article on where past cast members are now and it said that since Josh and Alessandra's baby had such dark hair and eyes that people were saying it wasn't his kid.  I seriously doubt that, but it just struck me as funny since they have pretty much stayed to themselves since their season ended.


----------



## Graw

You never know ...


----------



## arnott

mrskolar09 said:


> lol I've never seen a pic but saw an article on where past cast members are now and it said that *since Josh and Alessandra's baby had such dark hair and eyes that people were saying it wasn't his kid.*  I seriously doubt that, but it just struck me as funny since they have pretty much stayed to themselves since their season ended.



    If I remember correctly Josh seemed gay and Aleksandra loved to party.


----------



## pixiejenna

Okay I watched the first eppy. Afansa and Jorege are looking at homes to rent in the 7G A month range! Lmao Jorge can't afford 7G a month. He started to come a bit clean and told her he has some debt. I'm guessing that it's pretty major I envision her peacing out once she gets her green card. Paloa went blonde and is enjoying Miami. Danielle sends MO his walking pictures so he's gotta go back to Ohio. Loren is free loading while Alexi is working hard. She wants to go back to NYC because she gave up so much moving to Florida. Alexi has no interest in moving. Half of the eppy was dedicated to telling their story.

 The preview for the season gave more goodies than the show. Paola seems to have moved on from her marriage. Chantelle doesn't trust padro. They get in  fight because he's sending money back home. He throws his green card at her. Afansa and Jorge fight lol. And I think that Mo actually gets deported they go to court and other gossip sites are reporting that he's been deported.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Okay I watched the first eppy. Afansa and Jorege are looking at homes to rent in the 7G A month range! Lmao Jorge can't afford 7G a month. He started to come a bit clean and told her he has some debt. I'm guessing that it's pretty major I envision her peacing out once she gets her green card. Paloa went blonde and is enjoying Miami. Danielle sends MO his walking pictures so he's gotta go back to Ohio. Loren is free loading while Alexi is working hard. She wants to go back to NYC because she gave up so much moving to Florida. Alexi has no interest in moving. Half of the eppy was dedicated to telling their story.
> 
> The preview for the season gave more goodies than the show. Paola seems to have moved on from her marriage. Chantelle doesn't trust padro. They get in  fight because he's sending money back home. He throws his green card at her. Afansa and Jorge fight lol. *And I think that Mo actually gets deported they go to court and other gossip sites are reporting that he's been deported.*



Good!   

And oh geez, half the episode dedicated to Loren and her whining?       I'm glad I forgot to watch.   What day is this show on again?


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> Good!
> 
> And oh geez, half the episode dedicated to Loren and her whining?       I'm glad I forgot to watch.   What day is this show on again?


Loren didn't get half the show to whine but she made it very clear that she misses new York and wants to go back. She sacrificed a lot to move to Florida Lmao! B you moved in with mommy and daddy. Alexi is the one who sacrificed giving up everything to come to the US to be with you. Alexi is pretty happy where he is and apparently doing well at work. He has no desire to leave Florida. 

I'd say that the couple's got pretty equal screen time over all. But most of it was recaps and little new content. I  don't know what day it was on I watched it on demand.


----------



## pixiejenna

This article popped up in my news feed because I goggled the show. More about Jorge and afansa really met on pornhub not Facebook like the claim. That they aren't together anymore and she has a new guy. But don't fret Jorge is still financially supporting her paying her rent, buying her new boobs and nose, and giving her money.  Jorge lives at home growing weed and she's stripping. The creditable source of these gems are from one of Jorges customers who he failed to produce product for so he decided to sell him out lmao!

http://heavy.com/entertainment/2017...ce-2017-update-now-still-married-together-is/


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> This article popped up in my news feed because I goggled the show. More about Jorge and afansa really met on pornhub not Facebook like the claim. That they aren't together anymore and she has a new guy. But don't fret Jorge is still financially supporting her paying her rent, buying her new boobs and nose, and giving her money.  Jorge lives at home growing weed and she's stripping. The creditable source of these gems are from one of Jorges customers who he failed to produce product for so he decided to sell him out lmao!
> 
> http://heavy.com/entertainment/2017...ce-2017-update-now-still-married-together-is/



Thanks for that!


----------



## bisousx

Lmao


----------



## bisousx

I don't care if she's a webcam girl she's my favorite on the show lol


----------



## mrskolar09

Mine too!  She might be self centered and spoiled, but she owns it lol


----------



## pixiejenna

I don't really care if she's a web cam girl. I do care that they lied about how they met. Own who/what you are don't pretend to be a sweet innocent living with grandma. I have zero sympathy for either of them. She wanted him for his money and he wanted her because she's hot. Of course she's not sticking around if you don't have the cash she was pretty up front about it.


----------



## mrskolar09

I kind of don't blame Anfisa... Jorge is so shady!  Then he looks so dark when she tells him how it is.  Like hello?!  You knew she was after the high life from day 1, don't pretend to be all shocked about it now.  He's more deceptive than she ever was, she's been up front about it from the beginning lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

Anfisa is just too real for this show.  While everybody else trying to hide their golddigging ways, she's just putting hers on front street.  
Danielle and Mo - still a damn mess.


----------



## bisousx

mrskolar09 said:


> lol I've never seen a pic but saw an article on where past cast members are now and it said that since Josh and Alessandra's baby had such dark hair and eyes that people were saying it wasn't his kid.  I seriously doubt that, but it just struck me as funny since they have pretty much stayed to themselves since their season ended.



They've deleted the IG pics that had the baby in it. I took a peek a few weeks ago before they were deleted and the baby definitely looked mixed. 

Quote from Radar:

"Followers suspected the real father of her child is a man she vacationed with in Prague right before announcing her pregnancy.

“He is like my brother,” she said. “That’s even disgusting to think about possible feelings between us. He promised him to protect me in Prague while Josh is far away.”

https://www.google.com/amp/radaronl...ovikova-love-child-scandal-90-day-fiance/amp/


----------



## mrskolar09

I never did see a pic of the baby so I can't comment on that.  I wonder if the friend that she vacationed with was the guy that she was Skyping with during their season.  I remember him kind of fitting that description?   

I just saw a 'which 90 day couples have kids' article and it said Brett and Daya are having a baby too.


----------



## arnott

mrskolar09 said:


> I never did see a pic of the baby so I can't comment on that.  I wonder if the friend that she vacationed with was the guy that she was Skyping with during their season.  I remember him kind of fitting that description?
> 
> I just saw a 'which 90 day couples have kids' article and it said* Brett and Daya are having a baby too.*



Good for them!   I remember in one episode they were at the Doctor because she was having trouble getting pregnant!   Wonder if Brett's mother will warm up to Daya more now.


----------



## arnott

mrskolar09 said:


> I never did see a pic of the baby so I can't comment on that. * I wonder if the friend that she vacationed with was the guy that she was Skyping with during their season. * I remember him kind of fitting that description?
> 
> I just saw a 'which 90 day couples have kids' article and it said Brett and Daya are having a baby too.



Was that her dance partner?           I believe it!


----------



## mrskolar09

Yes!  That was him.  Pretty coincidental anyway lol


----------



## arnott

mrskolar09 said:


> Yes!  That was him.  Pretty coincidental anyway lol



Poor Josh.


----------



## mrskolar09

He seemed very sweet, but also totally sheltered.  They seemed like they were total opposites on the show, but you never know I guess.


----------



## arnott

Josh and Aleksandra's baby isn't his,     Anfisa was a webcam model, now stripper, this is getting good!


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> Good for them!   I remember in one episode they were at the Doctor because she was having trouble getting pregnant!   Wonder if Brett's mother will warm up to Daya more now.


Doubt it if anything it will cause even more friction between them. She'll be the worst monster in law telling Daya everything she should be doing or how she's doing everything wrong. The MIL will probably cause enough stress that she may get cut off. Because he's going to be forced to pick between his mom and his wife and child. This will not end well.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Doubt it if anything it will cause even more friction between them.* She'll be the worst monster in law telling Daya everything she should be doing or how she's doing everything wrong. *The MIL will probably cause enough stress that she may get cut off. Because he's going to be forced to pick between his mom and his wife and child. This will not end well.



This is going to be gooooood!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

arnott said:


> Josh and Aleksandra's baby isn't his,     Anfisa was a webcam model, now stripper, this is getting good!


i don't remember his name, but is Anfisa still married to the marijuana guy?


----------



## Graw

I wonder if the government follows this show?


----------



## Grace123

Are you guys watching Season 2 of the Happily Ever After sequel?


----------



## Sassys

Why is Pao wearing a wig; clearly dyed her hair before filming. Fake.

I can't with this girl Anfisa, so over this obvious gold digging and this stupid guy who allows it. I see her with a rich old Beverly Hills/ Bel Air perv that pays her for her time and makes her participate in orgies.


----------



## arnott

Sassys said:


> Why is Pao wearing a wig; clearly dyed her hair before filming. Fake.
> 
> I can't with this girl Anfisa, so over this obvious gold digging and this stupid guy who allows it. I see her with a rich old Beverly Hills/ Bel Air perv that pays her for her time and makes her participate in orgies.



That's a wig?      I just came in here to say I LOVE Pao's blonde hair!    She looks so much better now.    I wish I had hair like that!

Anfisa screeching on the phone was quite entertaining!


----------



## arnott

I used to fast forward past Loren's parts but Alexei giving her sh*t and calling her out has been quite entertaining!                 

Now I only fast forward past Pedro and Chantel's parts.


----------



## Sassys

arnott said:


> That's a wig?      I just came in here to say I LOVE Pao's blonde hair!    She looks so much better now.    I wish I had hair like that!
> 
> Anfisa screeching on the phone was quite entertaining!



Not the blonde. Before she got the blonde, she is clearly wearing a wig the entire episode and her brows are bleached as well (which they do when you become a blonde). Scenes are all fake, she already had blonde hair the entire time.


----------



## arnott

Sassys said:


> Not the blonde. Before she got the blonde, she is clearly wearing a wig the entire episode and her brows are bleached as well (which they do when you become a blonde). Scenes are all fake, she already had blonde hair the entire time.



Oh,      a black wig?        I missed that part.


----------



## Sassys

Dying, gold digger storms out and doesn't have money for an Uber. 

Please send this selfish brat back to Russia. It's always about I don't have this I don't have that. He spent all that money on this trick and still give me, give me, give me.

Is Russ gay? I get gay vibes and When he went to have dinner with his friend, he scooted in the booth the way a girl does.

Loren, suitcase on your bed is NASTY as hell.


----------



## Sassys

Is there something mentally wrong with Danielle? Why is she always laughing/giggling? If you have a new man and are happy, stop worryingly about what this man is doing.


----------



## arnott

So Danielle has a new man.     Has he been on the show yet?               I was hoping they'd show him in tonight's episode.


----------



## pixiejenna

Omg Jorge and Anfisa hilarious. She wants to be protected from his debt. He told her he was a millionaire and is a measly thousandaire. The best part is when she hit him and said that she doesn't feel bad because he earned it. He is straight up stupid she was 100% up front and you lied the whole time. Of course she's going to flip out when she learns the truth. Also Jorge must be a lousy dealer if that's his true net worth.

Pedro and Chantle are annoying. First wtf is up with all these people having second weddings? Chantle just wants to have a party, any reason to party lol. No one in get family seems to like him, and River in particular really hates him.  

I don't even get why Danielle and Mo met up. She's so over him she couldn't wait to tell him she's moved on lol. I also don't understand what she thought would come out of him meeting up with her family. I just hope she stays strong enough to not drop the annulment. 

Russ and Pao do not look like they will make it. They are both giving each other ultimatums. Great that you spent $400 to go blonde now as a blonde your getting so much more work. So basically she's been on vacation the who time she's be down there.

As annoying as I find Lauren I'm glad that she finally came clean about the Bachelor party. They seem to be the most solid couple.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Omg Jorge and Anfisa hilarious. She wants to be protected from his debt. He told her he was a millionaire and is a measly thousandaire. The best part is when she hit him and said that she doesn't feel bad because he earned it. He is straight up stupid she was 100% up front and you lied the whole time. Of course she's going to flip out when she learns the truth. Also Jorge must be a lousy dealer if that's his true net worth.
> 
> Pedro and Chantle are annoying. First wtf is up with all these people having second weddings? Chantle just wants to have a party, any reason to party lol. No one in get family seems to like him, and River in particular really hates him.
> 
> I don't even get why Danielle and Mo met up. She's so over him she couldn't wait to tell him she's moved on lol. I also don't understand what she thought would come out of him meeting up with her family. I just hope she stays strong enough to not drop the annulment.
> 
> Russ and Pao do not look like they will make it. They are both giving each other ultimatums. *Great that you spent $400 to go blonde *now as a blonde your getting so much more work. So basically she's been on vacation the who time she's be down there.
> 
> As annoying as I find Lauren I'm glad that she finally came clean about the Bachelor party. They seem to be the most solid couple.



Is that how much it costs for a dye job in Miami!


----------



## bisousx

arnott said:


> Is that how much it costs for a dye job in Miami!



$400 is not bad actually, if you went from black to blonde in one go.


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> Is that how much it costs for a dye job in Miami!


It's the process of going from black to blonde and adding to the mix the length of her hair. Over all $400 isn t a bad price for what she had done. Just funny because she needed to do this to get work and sh hasn't landed a single gig since. Even her agent was suprised she did it, it almost made it seem like it was a dare. Let's see how serious you really are kind of moment. It was a 5 minute blip on the show in real life she was at the salon all day long. Honestly I was surprised that they got it done in one sitting sometimes it can take multiple trips to get it done.


----------



## bisousx

pixiejenna said:


> It's the process of going from black to blonde and adding to the mix the length of her hair. Over all $400 isn t a bad price for what she had done. Just funny because she needed to do this to get work and sh hasn't landed a single gig since. Even her agent was suprised she did it, it almost made it seem like it was a dare. Let's see how serious you really are kind of moment. It was a 5 minute blip on the show in real life she was at the salon all day long. Honestly I was surprised that they got it done in one sitting sometimes it can take multiple trips to get it done.



You can get it done in one trip if the stylist is willing to spend that amount of time for one client. My hair is black and I can be at the salon for 7-8 hours to go blonde. 

My other stylist friend says he does not do extreme blonde makeovers in one shot because he makes more money having clients come back for more bleaching. He tells them that it can't be done but knows it's not true lol.


----------



## arnott

bisousx said:


> $400 is not bad actually, if you went from black to blonde in one go.



Was it just highlights though?   You can still see some dark hair on Pao and I like that.    When I get full head highlights from black to blonde it takes 4 hours and costs around $125.


----------



## arnott

bisousx said:


> You can get it done in one trip if the stylist is willing to spend that amount of time for one client. *My hair is black and I can be at the salon for 7-8 hours to go blonde. *
> 
> My other stylist friend says he does not do extreme blonde makeovers in one shot because he makes more money having clients come back for more bleaching. He tells them that it can't be done but knows it's not true lol.



Is this from foils or just colouring your whole head?     I went from black to blonde and it only took half that long.          I already thought 4 hours was too long to sit in a chair.   Do you know how long it took for Pao?


----------



## arnott

arnott said:


> So Danielle has a new man.     Has he been on the show yet?               I was hoping they'd show him in tonight's episode.



Darn,     Danielle said her new boyfriend is not going to be on the show and she is keeping that part of her life private!     What happened to that young guy she was talking to online?


----------



## bisousx

arnott said:


> Is this from foils or just colouring your whole head?     I went from black to blonde and it only took half that long.          I already thought 4 hours was too long to sit in a chair.   Do you know how long it took for Pao?



I haven't had virgin hair for ages so even when I just have to retouch my roots to be beige blonde it takes many hours. My colorists do a ton of stuff to my entire head, base color, bleach, lowlights , painting stuff on, toner, Olaplex, hahah




This is me a year ago, took a good 5-6 hours for a color correction and cost me $700. But I do my hair in LA so that could be a price factor too? If someone said they'd charge $100-something for an entire day's work, I'd think they were new. JMO tho.


----------



## arnott

bisousx said:


> I haven't had virgin hair for ages so even when I just have to retouch my roots to be beige blonde it takes many hours. My colorists do a ton of stuff to my entire head, base color, bleach, lowlights , painting stuff on, toner, Olaplex, hahah
> 
> View attachment 3752317
> 
> 
> This is me a year ago, took a good 5-6 hours for a color correction and cost me $700. But I do my hair in LA so that could be a price factor too? If someone said they'd charge $100-something for an entire day's work, I'd think they were new. JMO tho.



Would you say that is average in LA, or were you at a higher end salon?   I never get my highlights that light and I don't get lowlights so that might have something to do with it.   These both took 4 hours, $100-something bucks:


----------



## iamshoediva

bisousx said:


> $400 is not bad actually, if you went from black to blonde in one go.


I don't think her hair looked good. It actually didn't look healthy blonde. It looked much healthier dark. SMH. And when I heard the price tag, I gasped because you could tell she really couldn't afford it.


----------



## bisousx

arnott said:


> Would you say that is average in LA, or were you at a higher end salon?   I never get my highlights that light and I don't get lowlights so that might have something to do with it.   These both took 4 hours, $100-something bucks:




Cute hair!

I think the average is $300-400, which might just be normal for big cities like LA and Miami. The colorists I go to charge by each step, so if I'm doing:
Base color
Highlights
Lowlights / Bayalage
Olaplex treatment
Toner
Cut
and if it's $100 per step, that's already $600 not including the other stuff I probably forgot...

I used to go to Guy Tang and then after he became too busy to do my hair anymore, I went to his associates. Which is why I spent $600-800 each time. I would walk out of the salon with my hair looking like living art. The look would grow out beautifully until the next visit 6 months later.
Now I go to another stylist who charges a more reasonable amount per session but while I save some money, I'm not 10000% satisfied.


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## mrskolar09

I used to really like Pao, but lately she's been a acting like a single girl on extended vacay.  I can't believe she let her friend trash talk her husband like that, and on camera to boot!  I would never sit there without defending my husband like she did.  
Same with Chantel, she married Pedro but it's all about her family first.  Plus, half the reason they are acting like this is because of the lies she told.  Her brother needs to shut up and have several seats. 

As for Anfisa, she was 100% honest from the beginning.  Any problems they're having are Jorge's fault for lying.  Her behavior isn't great, no doubt about it, but he knew what she wanted and told her that's what he was.


----------



## iamshoediva

Mohammad is the absolute worst. I hope Danielle stays strong. He clearly used her.


----------



## iamshoediva

I sense Danielle is getting weak. If she gives that con artist a divorce I am done with this show. This is craziness.


----------



## Sassys

iamshoediva said:


> Mohammad is the absolute worst. I hope Danielle stays strong. He clearly used her.



Doubt it. The constant laughing and giggling from her really creeps me out. She has been on tv for over a year, so it can't be nerves. She seems like a very weak woman. I was wondering if she was mentally slow; and that is the reason for the constant giggling.


----------



## Graw

How is he still here?!  Would a lawyer please comment.  He's a user.  He will use any female he is able to.


----------



## Graw

I'm waiting for his spin off ... Marrying Mohammed:  One Mans Quest for Love [emoji173]️


----------



## iamshoediva

Sassys said:


> Doubt it. The constant laughing and giggling from her really creeps me out. She has been on tv for over a year, so it can't be nerves. She seems like a very weak woman. I was wondering if she was mentally slow; and that is the reason for the constant giggling.


I think you may be onto something. I think there is some sort of learning disability there and that explains why she is so gullible.


----------



## mrskolar09

iamshoediva said:


> I sense Danielle is getting weak. If she gives that con artist a divorce I am done with this show. This is craziness.



Apparently as of now they are divorced.  According to the rag mags anyway, and she confirmed it.  So she must have pulled the annulment again at some point.


----------



## FlipDiver

bisousx said:


> I haven't had virgin hair for ages so even when I just have to retouch my roots to be beige blonde it takes many hours. My colorists do a ton of stuff to my entire head, base color, bleach, lowlights , painting stuff on, toner, Olaplex, hahah
> 
> View attachment 3752317
> 
> 
> This is me a year ago, took a good 5-6 hours for a color correction and cost me $700. But I do my hair in LA so that could be a price factor too? If someone said they'd charge $100-something for an entire day's work, I'd think they were new. JMO tho.



That's so cool that Guy Tang used to do your hair, and it looks great! I've used his pics from Pinterest as inspo when I got highlights [emoji1360]


----------



## arnott

bisousx said:


> Cute hair!
> 
> I think the average is $300-400, which might just be normal for big cities like LA and Miami. The colorists I go to charge by each step, so if I'm doing:
> Base color
> Highlights
> Lowlights / Bayalage
> Olaplex treatment
> Toner
> Cut
> and if it's $100 per step, that's already $600 not including the other stuff I probably forgot...
> 
> I used to go to Guy Tang and then after he became too busy to do my hair anymore, I went to his associates. Which is why I spent $600-800 each time. I would walk out of the salon with my hair looking like living art. The look would grow out beautifully until the next visit 6 months later.
> Now I go to another stylist who charges a more reasonable amount per session but while I save some money, I'm not 10000% satisfied.



Thanks!    Good to know.   Never heard of Guy Tang, does he have famous clients?   Is he the one who did your hair in the picture?


----------



## iamshoediva

mrskolar09 said:


> Apparently as of now they are divorced.  According to the rag mags anyway, and she confirmed it.  So she must have pulled the annulment again at some point.


Disgusting.


----------



## arnott

Graw said:


> I'm waiting for his spin off ... Marrying Mohammed:  One Mans Quest for Love [emoji173]️



I can so see that happening!


----------



## Sassys

Graw said:


> How is he still here?!  Would a lawyer please comment.  He's a user.  He will use any female he is able to.



If these women are dumb enough to fall for it; there is nothing the law can do and frankly shouldn't have to. If they are that stupid to fall for the okey doke, you should be taken for a ride.


----------



## Grace123

Have you guys ever seen her mugshot?


----------



## DC-Cutie

iamshoediva said:


> I sense Danielle is getting weak. If she gives that con artist a divorce I am done with this show. This is craziness.



she is about as dumb as they come!  Women get weak when we are addicted to... well ya know (we've all been there - ).  But she only got that ONCE months after their marriage and he said she stinks!


----------



## Sassys

Do we know what happened with Nicole and Azan?


----------



## iamshoediva

Grace123 said:


> Have you guys ever seen her mugshot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3753797



OMG. SHE'S AN EX-CON!?!?!?!?!? Ya'll are some straight up FBI detectives on the low. LOL!


----------



## Grace123

Girl and her friend, Beth, have a pretty solid records.


----------



## mrskolar09

Sassys said:


> Do we know what happened with Nicole and Azan?



One of those 'where are they now' things said they're still in an ldr.  I guess she's still posting pics with/of him online.


----------



## bisousx

I was curious about Danielle's arrest record so I looked it up. She has 22 cases in Norwalk Municipal Court, mostly dealing with fraud, bad checks, forgery, credit card theft.. Yikes.

If you go on http://www.norwalkmunicourt.com/ and type it in as "Mullins, Danielle" you can pull it up.


----------



## Sassys

mrskolar09 said:


> One of those 'where are they now' things said they're still in an ldr.  I guess she's still posting pics with/of him online.



Just found it. http://www.intouchweekly.com/posts/...31949/photos/azan-nicole-90-day-fiance-250832

I am sure he is with some else and she thinks they are still engaged.


----------



## iamshoediva

bisousx said:


> I was curious about Danielle's arrest record so I looked it up. She has 22 cases in Norwalk Municipal Court, mostly dealing with fraud, bad checks, forgery, credit card theft.. Yikes.
> 
> If you go on http://www.norwalkmunicourt.com/ and type it in as "Mullins, Danielle" you can pull it up.


Damn!

He no longer looks like a bad person.

Where do they find these people!!!


----------



## iamshoediva

mrskolar09 said:


> I used to really like Pao, but lately she's been a acting like a single girl on extended vacay.  I can't believe she let her friend trash talk her husband like that, and on camera to boot!  I would never sit there without defending my husband like she did.
> Same with Chantel, she married Pedro but it's all about her family first.  Plus, half the reason they are acting like this is because of the lies she told.  Her brother needs to shut up and have several seats.
> 
> As for Anfisa, she was 100% honest from the beginning.  Any problems they're having are Jorge's fault for lying.  Her behavior isn't great, no doubt about it, but he knew what she wanted and told her that's what he was.



After seeing her away from her husband, I now think she's playing him. Opportunist.


----------



## iamshoediva

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i don't remember his name, but is Anfisa still married to the marijuana guy?



Wait. What? A stripper? Her and fat boy aren't together anymore? LMAO


----------



## iamshoediva

What the hell happened to the black couple, woman from Philly and the shady African dude she was trying to marry? They got very little screen time. I wondered why


----------



## bisousx

iamshoediva said:


> After seeing her away from her husband, I now think she's playing him. Opportunist.



I sort of feel for Paola because there's no way she could be happy in that conservative town. Miami or another place with a big Latin community would suit her. Russ is too conservative to adapt or maybe he has his gay lover to hold him back.


----------



## mrskolar09

iamshoediva said:


> What the hell happened to the black couple, woman from Philly and the shady African dude she was trying to marry? They got very little screen time. I wondered why



I thought someone said they had gotten back together and she was posting pics of him on Instagram or something?  Maybe that wasn't here lol.  I could swear that I read that somewhere though.


----------



## iamshoediva

bisousx said:


> I sort of feel for Paola because there's no way she could be happy in that conservative town. Miami or another place with a big Latin community would suit her. Russ is too conservative to adapt or maybe he has his gay lover to hold him back.


LMAO!!!!!!!! I thought I was the only one giving him the side eye


----------



## iamshoediva

mrskolar09 said:


> I thought someone said they had gotten back together and she was posting pics of him on Instagram or something?  Maybe that wasn't here lol.  I could swear that I read that somewhere though.


I need to research it. I wonder why the TLC producers didn't cover them hardly


----------



## arnott

Grace123 said:


> Have you guys ever seen her mugshot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3753797



Looking good!                         I believe in the tell-all she admitted to her criminal record and didn't try to hide it.


----------



## pixiejenna

Wow I don't know that Danielle had a record for fraud. I'm kind of surprised that TLC would even deal with that hot mess. 

Iamshoediva that's a good observation! Pao very well could be doing just that.

Nicole and azan will never happen. Maybe if she got enough money he'd because up for a free trip to the US[emoji14]


----------



## Grace123

Nicole is desperately selling LuLaRoe now on FB and Instagram. Not much is said about the A anymore so no one is sure if it's over or if she's just being quiet now. We think the LuLaRoe gig is to try and raise the money to get him here tho. I belong to a couple of FB groups where the info is fast and solid. lol


----------



## buzzytoes

Grace123 said:


> Nicole is desperately selling LuLaRoe now on FB and Instagram. Not much is said about the A anymore so no one is sure if it's over or if she's just being quiet now. We think the LuLaRoe gig is to try and raise the money to get him here tho. I belong to a couple of FB groups where the info is fast and solid. lol



How did she get enough money to sell LLR?? That's at least a $5k investment and I thought she was poor?? Or maybe she was smart and used some TLC money to invest in it?


----------



## mrskolar09

I was wondering the same thing, as I have heard start up costs for becoming a LLR consultant run between $5000-$7000.   That's a big chunk of what she needed to do the whole K1 visa process.  
I assume she probably figured she could multiply the initial investment faster than she could just save the full amount needed.  
I actually came across her Insta and Twitter profiles (there were links at the same source) and she was still telling people to follow Azan's profile.  She also had a picture of what I assume were supposed to be wedding shoes, so I wonder if she's got most of the money raised and they're doing wedding planning now.  
Perhaps they'll be on the next season of 90 Day Fiancé, this time documenting Azan's arrival?


----------



## Grace123

I'm guessing Mama!


----------



## pixiejenna

Holly cr@p lularoe has a $5000+ start up cost?!? That's bananas.

I had to check out her Instagram after you guys talked about it and she works at Starbucks now. I'm guessing that the other poster was right that her mom footed the bill for LLR gig. And she's so gaga over azen, one post was a screenshot of their texting. Basically the equivalent of a kid in junior high.


----------



## mrskolar09

She was a barista when she was on the show.  I remember her telling the immigration lawyer that lol.  After the lawyer told her how much it would cost to bring him over and that she had to prove she could support him, she said she didn't think she could do it on a barista's salary.


----------



## pixiejenna

I do recall that but I don't remember if she said it was at starbucks. So my guess is she works maybe 20 hours a week if she's lucky. One of my coworkers daughters got a second job there because she needed insurance. Her main job is at a gym teaching gymnastics but doesn't provide any benefits. They told he she'd get 24 hours a week what was needed to get benefits, she's lucky if she gets two shifts a week there. She's gone as long as 2 weeks with no hours from them.


----------



## Grace123

She's still working at Starbucks, she posts pictures of her drinks on her instragram.


----------



## arnott

Grace123 said:


> She's still working at Starbucks, she posts pictures of her drinks on her instragram.



Can you give us a link to her instagram,  please?


----------



## Sassys

Who wraps dishes in gift wrapping paper to move? How is that protecting anything lol?

What is with Chantel's pageant makeup?

This Russian girl and her dummy man makes my blood boil.


----------



## pinky7129

It's nice to see Pedro speaking more English and feeling more comfortable


----------



## Sassys

Danielle is one weird woman smh. Why are you stalking this man on social media. Why is it any of her business who this man is sleeping with. It's not a real marriage and you two are not together. Move on! You claim to have a new man, but worrying about what Mohammed is doing.

This woman is mentally ill, I'm sure of it. The constant smiling and giggling really makes me uncomfortable.

It's his d$ck, mind your business. Move on!!

Leave Danielle alone?!?! Uh, she called HIM!!!

Do the annulment and shut the fcuk up!!! Jesus Christ, this woman is so stupid


----------



## Sassys

Paola's friend is beyond rude. Also, you are with your husband, but her body is turned towards her friend with her back towards her husband. Smh

Not once did she put her friend in his place. So wrong.

If you are going to insult someone at least do it in English, so you can be put in your place. Smh.


----------



## mrskolar09

This season has really made me lose all respect for Paola.


----------



## bisousx

I'm team Paola and her gay friend. It's nice to see someone glowing like she does when she's talking about Miami.  She will never be truly happy with Russ, as they are total opposites. What is a sexy, spicy Latin girl doing with a jealous, closeted Midwesterner? Even if he was straight, their pairing is best left for a summer fling, not a marriage. At least her gay friend has the balls to be honest to Russ' face. I wish I had more friends who spoke their mind like that especially if they sensed my husband was trying to change me.


----------



## arnott

Anyone else thought Jorge should have driven straight back to the lawyer's office after Anfisa kicked him out?      That would have been the perfect time to go without Anfisa blowing up his phone,   and he wouldn't have to explain where he went.     Cant wait to see Jorge's sister having a go at Anfisa in next week's episode!       

I've never liked Loren but really felt for her in today's episode.   That would be so stressful always knowing in the back of your mind that your husband is going to resent you if pass down Tourettes to the children.   And that there is a 50% chance.    That would cause me so much anxiety and now she has to tell her in-laws!     

Danielle feels disrespected because Mohammed is moving on, saying that they are still married, yet she has a new boyfriend.      

That was really immature of Pao's friend to say, "He left,              so we won!".

I'm surprised that Mohammed's new girl is a Hooters waitress as she has a small chest.    Chantel and Pao on the other hand....do you think they're real?


----------



## arnott

bisousx said:


> I'm team Paola and her gay friend. It's nice to see someone glowing like she does when she's talking about Miami.  She will never be truly happy with Russ, as they are total opposites. What is a sexy, spicy Latin girl doing with *a* *jealous, closeted Midwesterner*? Even if he was straight, their pairing is best left for a summer fling, not a marriage. At least her gay friend has the balls to be honest to Russ' face. I wish I had more friends who spoke their mind like that especially if they sensed my husband was trying to change me.


----------



## Grace123

arnott said:


> Can you give us a link to her instagram,  please?



https://www.instagram.com/alwayssnicole/?hl=en


----------



## arnott

mrskolar09 said:


> I was wondering the same thing, *as I have heard start up costs for becoming a LLR consultant run between $5000-$7000.  * That's a big chunk of what she needed to do the whole K1 visa process.
> I assume she probably figured she could multiply the initial investment faster than she could just save the full amount needed.
> I actually came across her Insta and Twitter profiles (there were links at the same source) and she was still telling people to follow Azan's profile.  She also had a picture of what I assume were supposed to be wedding shoes, so I wonder if she's got most of the money raised and they're doing wedding planning now.
> Perhaps they'll be on the next season of 90 Day Fiancé, this time documenting Azan's arrival?



What is LuLaRoe?   Is it just selling clothes online?


----------



## arnott

Grace123 said:


> https://www.instagram.com/alwayssnicole/?hl=en



Thank       you!


----------



## mrskolar09

arnott said:


> I've never liked Loren but really felt for her in today's episode.   That would be so stressful always knowing in the back of your mind that your husband is going to resent you if pass down Tourettes to the children.   And that there is a 50% chance.    That would cause me so much anxiety and now she has to tell her in-laws!



I felt really bad for her too, especially when he said about him being deceived or whatever word he used.  It wasn't like she and her parents purposely lied, they didn't know either.  
Everyone had medical stuff in their families, whether they know it or not, hers is just more obvious.  I don't think he meant to be as harsh as he sounded though, his English isn't quite as broad as hers.  But I did still feel pretty badly for Loren.  



arnott said:


> Chantel and Pao on the other hand....do you think they're real?



Not a chance in hell.  [emoji38]


----------



## Graw

Did Paola use Russell to get to the states knowing she'd never be happy in the mid west or did she have a change of heart?


----------



## Graw

Danielle needs help/guidance and a financially stable savvy partner.  I don't know if she can be financially savvy on her own.


----------



## mrskolar09

Graw said:


> Did Paola use Russell to get to the states knowing she'd never be happy in the mid west or did she have a change of heart?



I honestly believe that she was in love with him and just didn't think it would matter.  Maybe she thought he'd change a bit, or that it just wouldn't matter as much as it does.
I'm sure she was at least partially motivated by the green card, but it really seemed like she loved him genuinely.  

In any case, she doesn't seem to understand that marriage isn't an 'only your happiness or mine' thing.  Both people have to compromise or it doesn't work.  
I know they showed episodes where Russ' friends gave her a bit of side eye and shade, but not to the level that her friend did.  And then to sit there and continue to trash talk your husband after he left was awful.  

I have had to cut off friends who didn't respect my relationship with my husband.  It was hard, but that's life.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Daneille has to be mentally challenged.


----------



## pinky7129

Does anyone from immigration watch this? Like take Mohammed and Anfisa. Clearly not love


----------



## arnott

New episode tonight.


----------



## Grace123




----------



## arnott

Grace123 said:


> View attachment 3765346



WTF?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Anfisa isn't the only one in the family with bad plastic surgery. Take a look at the nose on Jorge's blond sister. Oy.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Grace123 said:


> View attachment 3765346


Maybe she just got a whiff of herself.


----------



## pixiejenna

I don't get why jorges sister seems to think he's a great catch or something. He's a broke drug dealer. Sure Anfisa is in it for the money she's said that from day one. So why are you knocking her for being honest? Jorge is the one who said he has 7 figures when he's only a mere thousandaire like the rest of us peasants [emoji14].

Paola needs to loose her bestie it's almost like he wants the marriage to fail. For nothing more than sheer entertainment foir himself.

I was surprised how supportive Alexis mom was towards Lauren.  Still don't understand how a grown adult doesn't know basic information on a health condition she has[emoji20]. Sometimes people can be so stupid when it comes to their health. You need to be your own advocate and learn as much as you possibly can.

Mo meet his new friend on Craigslist looking at a used couch? Well I guess he must have spent all his money on that Canadian goose coat he had nothing left to sit on.

Chantel wanting a real diamond ring. Then gets upset that he can't get the credit approving for it. Then whining about the fact that she's paying for the ring she wants. I'm starting to think she went to the school of Farrah lol. I was surprised that Pedro is sending a lot more money home than she was under the impression that he was.  His mom in a new apartment while they are living in a studio. And yet she still thinks that a 4G ring is a high priority *smacks head* .


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> I don't get why jorges sister seems to think he's a great catch or something. He's a broke drug dealer. Sure Anfisa is in it for the money she's said that from day one. So why are you knocking her for being honest? Jorge is the one who said he has 7 figures when he's only a mere thousandaire like the rest of us peasants [emoji14].
> 
> Paola needs to loose her bestie *it's almost like he wants the marriage to fail.* For nothing more than sheer entertainment foir himself.
> 
> I was surprised how supportive Alexis mom was towards Lauren.  Still don't understand how a grown adult doesn't know basic information on a health condition she has[emoji20]. Sometimes people can be so stupid when it comes to their health. You need to be your own advocate and learn as much as you possibly can.
> 
> Mo meet his new friend on Craigslist looking at a used couch? Well I guess he must have spent all his money on that Canadian goose coat he had nothing left to sit on.
> 
> Chantel wanting a real diamond ring. Then gets upset that he can't get the credit approving for it. Then whining about the fact that she's paying for the ring she wants. I'm starting to think she went to the school of Farrah lol. I was surprised that Pedro is sending a lot more money home than she was under the impression that he was.  His mom in a new apartment while they are living in a studio. And yet she still thinks that a 4G ring is a high priority *smacks head* .



Juan made it pretty clear he wants the marriage to fail.    He said he loves to cause them stress and hopes it'll make them realize that they are just too different.


----------



## Grace123

I'm looking forward to this fall when the new season of the actual 90 finance starts again. I think I read that Nicole and whatsisname will be back. Another total train wreck!


----------



## bisousx

Does Jorge remind anyone of Rob Kardashian, with his emasculated self surrounded by a bunch of sisters?


.... well, at least he works. Sort of.


----------



## arnott

Does Russ literally look like a baby to anyone else?   In John Legend's thread someone was saying that John looked like a baby waiting for his apple sauce, I think Russ does even more so!     I saw an older episode where Russ doesn't have the beard and ironically the beard makes him look even more babylike.


----------



## DC-Cutie

OK, can Loren please stop being so dramatic about her Tourettes syndrome.  She is literally acting as if it's she has incurable cancer.
Also, is there a reason she doesn't work?


----------



## arnott

DC-Cutie said:


> OK, can Loren please stop being so dramatic about her Tourettes syndrome.  She is literally acting as if it's she has incurable cancer.
> Also, is there a reason she doesn't work?



She just got a job with the Tourette's Association.


----------



## DC-Cutie

arnott said:


> She just got a job with the Tourette's Association.


no, I mean before that and I'm not buying she really got a job with them.  I think it's for show.


----------



## beantownSugar

Grace123 said:


> I'm looking forward to this fall when the new season of the actual 90 finance starts again. I think I read that Nicole and whatsisname will be back. Another total train wreck!


I didn't know it was coming back! This has made my evening


----------



## Diorlvlover

I used to feel bad for Jorge but I don't have any sympathy for him anymore. I don't know why he deals with Anfisa anymore!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

arnott said:


> Does Russ literally look like a baby to anyone else?   In John Legend's thread someone was saying that John looked like a baby waiting for his apple sauce, I think Russ does even more so!     I saw an older episode where Russ doesn't have the beard and ironically the beard makes him look even more babylike.



Russ doesn't look like a baby to me but that comment about John Legend is hysterical!


----------



## arnott

Vanilla Bean said:


> Russ doesn't look like a baby to me but that comment about John Legend is hysterical!



Do you think John looks like a baby?


----------



## Grace123

Check out the newbies. 
http://www.tlc.com/tlcme/dishing-up...ge Views DCItype - Blog Articles&sf98874693=1


----------



## pinky7129

Grace123 said:


> Check out the newbies.
> http://www.tlc.com/tlcme/dishing-up...ge Views DCItype - Blog Articles&sf98874693=1



Really? Can't they at least give us one couple that we can hope for realistically?


----------



## buzzytoes

Only ONE of those couples mentioned they have been video chatting. There is definitely some Catfishing going on.


----------



## mrskolar09

So now they're only showing people who haven't even done the visa yet... sounds like they're getting hard up for material.  Wish they would have shown more of Nicole and Azan though.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I like the new spin on the show but I want to lock up Darcey now! Her daughters should not be subjected to this nonsense (whether Mom is dating locally or internationally).


----------



## rockhollow

arnott said:


> She just got a job with the Tourette's Association.


 I didn't think it was a job, just a spokesperson - not a real paid job.
And she'll have to do some research if she's going to speak on behalf of the association.


----------



## rockhollow

I have zero sympathy  for Jorge. He's the one who led Anfisa on - he pretended that he was a millionaire, saying she could have anything she wanted.
And he knew that things were not working out before they married, but just continued in his fantasy world where Anfisa loved him for himself not the money.
I bet Jorge has always been allowed to live in a fantasy world, his sister's probably also allowed him to think he was more than he was.
He's never been a business man, just a errand boy for a business man.


----------



## pixiejenna

Omg this new show will be entertaining to watch! So two couples have a 20 year age difference and the other two have a 10 year difference lmao. But the real icing on the cake is one of the couples communicate via a text translation app!  Darcy using a old pic to get her new boy toy will be interesting to see them meeting in person. The pic she used she looked young, irl she looks like a washed up housewife with baboon lips.


----------



## Grace123

I think this is just another spinoff show. The REAL 90 day finance hasn't been really revealed yet. lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

Anfisa is a loose cannon and Jorge is a total wimp!


----------



## Grace123

http://www.inquisitr.com/4379224/90...a-junes-management-will-she-get-her-own-show/


----------



## pixiejenna

Good God no way I'd watch a show giving Danielle a make over or losing weight.


----------



## mrskolar09

I might not watch the show, but I'd be interested to see the end results if she does what Mama June did, lol.  
She's probably looking for other reality tv outlets because of the $$$ more than anything.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Good God no way I'd watch a show giving Danielle a make over or losing weight.



Bah ha ha!


----------



## yubonita

Where can I watch the last episode? I'm not in the US and have been watching on YouTube but can't find the new episode [emoji23]


----------



## Grace123

She can show Mo what he's missin'! hahahahahaha


----------



## arnott

Grace123 said:


> She can show Mo what he's missin'! hahahahahaha



I'm sure she would be all about that!!


----------



## arnott

Who's watching tonight?


----------



## DD101

I'll be watching. I hope Mo get's deported. Can't stand him. Danielle is like a love sick puppy....she's too old for this childish behavior. Jorge got exactly what he paid for....um, bargained for. Now he has to deal with it. Pao would be happy to be left alone in Florida so she can pursue her dream of becoming a model (LOL)....Russ needs to ditch her - she should be sent packing back to her country too.  You really saw her true colors when she got around her friend from Columbia. Loren is so in love with Aleksi...it always looks like she loves him way more than he loves her. Though I do believe he loves her. Pedro and Chantal....she keeps trying to force this marriage into working out. And her brother River creeps me out.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Good God no way I'd watch a show giving Danielle a make over or losing weight.



I'd actually be curious about it.    Wonder if she can out-hot Mama June!          Hot of course being a relative term.


----------



## mrskolar09

Chantel's family is so snobby.  And she is totally immature.


----------



## pixiejenna

Only caught the second half. ITA Chantel's family is very snobby. However Pedro's family seems to only care about themselves. They made Chantel's family chicken feet just to screw with them. If you don't eat it why would you expect people from another country to eat it? Chantel mom is probably right, his mom is playing him and he doesn't even know it. 

Jorge playing victim is a tired SL. Why are they even wasting film on this?  Just replay the last time his sister and he ate out.

Paola got played like we all knew she would by her "agent". So basically if Russ never went in to meet her Paola would just keep on doing nothing. On a side note I read that she became a certified personal trainer. She is going to do both modeling and personal training. 

Danielle so isn't over Mo. Why would she even harassing Mo's flavor of the month if she's really over him? 

It was sad to hear that Alexis parents could come over pretty easy but his brother would take about 13 years. You know that his parents wouldn't leave him behind. It seems weird that there is such a difference in timelines.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Only caught the second half. ITA Chantel's family is very snobby. However Pedro's family seems to only care about themselves. They made Chantel's family chicken feet just to screw with them. If you don't eat it why would you expect people from another country to eat it? Chantel mom is probably right, his mom is playing him and he doesn't even know it.
> 
> Jorge playing victim is a tired SL. Why are they even wasting film on this?  Just replay the last time his sister and he ate out.
> 
> Paola got played like we all knew she would by her "agent". So basically if Russ never went in to meet her Paola would just keep on doing nothing. On a side note I read that she became a certified personal trainer. She is going to do both modeling and personal training.
> 
> Danielle so isn't over Mo. Why would she even harassing Mo's flavor of the month if she's really over him?
> 
> It was sad to hear that Alexis parents could come over pretty easy but his brother would take about 13 years. You know that his parents wouldn't leave him behind. It seems weird that there is such a difference in timelines.



What happened with Pao's agent?   Was it the same lady who measured her and looked at her portfolio when she first got to Miami?

Damn, now I'm sorry I missed Danielle harassing  Mo's new girl....that would have been entertaining!       What did she say?


----------



## Grace123

Looking forward to watching it today!!!


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> What happened with Pao's agent?   Was it the same lady who measured her and looked at her portfolio when she first got to Miami?
> 
> Damn, now I'm sorry I missed Danielle harassing  Mo's new girl....that would have been entertaining!       What did she say?       [emoji38]


Paos agent was like oh sh!t she brought her husband. Basically the look on her face and her body language said busted. She was avoiding Paola and not answering her calls for the past 2 months. Then she outed herself for never even making a profile of Pao for clients to see. Basically they can log on and look at the girls working with them and pick who they want. Well no wonder she hasn't worked in 2 months lol. Then the agent is like her husband is doubting me and I'm going to show him. She's going to be booked for a month straight with no days off. So where a sane person like you or I would walk away from her Pao is like let's make this right. She's just that hungry to be a model.

You didn't see Danielle harassing Diamond but she met with Mo to tell him she's blowing up her FB. Which is believable based on how Danielle acts. Then when she's shopping with her sister for a dress for court she owns up to it. But as she puts it she's not harassing her she's "warning" her about Mo lol.


----------



## pixiejenna

Grace123 said:


> She can show Mo what he's missin'! hahahahahaha


Can't miss something that you never wanted in the first place. But I can see her thinking that way.


----------



## mrskolar09

If Danielle was truly done with Mohamed, she wouldn't be 'warning' women in his life.  She wouldn't know who they even were.  


I agree, Pedro's family are taking advantage of the cultural custom of his continuing to provide for his family.  They are going above helping out and are outright freeloading.  I actually agree with Chantel about that.  But for her to whine that she wants her family to love and accept Pedro and then in the middle of them meeting his family tell them all that Pedro is giving a ton of money to his family, what did she think would happen?!   She wanted people on her side so badly, she isn't thinking of how she's totally damaging any future relationship they'll have with Pedro or his family.  And her mother is a b!tch.  I see where Chantel and River get their holier than thou attitude.  I think the chicken feet was a bit of a swipe at her family, but his mom is right, they've been putting her son down since day one.  And how are they all forgetting that the lie was all Chantel's doing?   I guess they aren't willing to fault their spoiled little princess.  Them refusing to get out of the van at his family's home was incredibly rude and disrespectful.  

I wonder if Jorge has mentioned all the lies he told Anfisa to get her to come to the US and marry him when he tells his sisters how awful she's being.  He had better be careful, he could end up as an episode of Snapped.  

Loren is so lucky, Alexei's mom seems so sweet and nice!  If they won't leave their other son while he's single and living with them, maybe by the time they can come to the US, that will have changed.  The lawyer did say they couldn't start the process until Alexei had his citizenship which would take three years.  In three years he could be married and settled.

Pao and her agent, who didn't see that coming?  Lol, she knew the jig was up.  I'm sorry, she's pretty but no model and most of the stuff she's done looks like it's borderline porn.


----------



## DC-Cutie

It's interesting when all of them say "I left everything to be with you"..  but want to come to the US to get everything.  So what did they leave behind (besides family)?


----------



## beantownSugar

Chantal's family was SO embarrassing; not getting out of the car after 5 hours to see his grandmother and to have dinner?

Pedro's mother and sister aren't saints either - asking for the TV at the airport was disgusting.


----------



## pixiejenna

I can't believe Pedro actually brought a TV to the airport. Who the hell dose that? I know a lot of people will go home with stuff from the US but it's usually usable stuff like clothes, toiletries, food, and vitamins, not flat irons, laptops, and TVs. 

I think that the reason why they like to say they left everything to be with their partner is purely to guilt them. You should do what I want because I did this for you. Just a tool for manipulation for them to use against their spouse.  If someone threw that ish in my face I'd be like OK fine go back home if you miss it that much. They aren't going anywhere lol.


----------



## mrskolar09

beantownSugar said:


> Chantal's family was SO embarrassing; not getting out of the car after 5 hours to see his grandmother and to have dinner?
> 
> Pedro's mother and sister aren't saints either - asking for the TV at the airport was disgusting.



Yes!  They had barely said hello before they started complaining about the tv.


----------



## rockhollow

Thank goodness for fast forward while watching this. The show should only be a hour, that's plenty of time to cover everything. They tend to go over the same thing many times to make up the 2 hours.
I'm interested in what's happening, but they drag it out too much.

Jorge got what he deserves. He was fully aware of what Alfisa was about in the 90 days, and he married her. As others have said, he lied and misrepresented himself to her, and she hasn't really changed since the start - she wanted a sugar daddy, willing to spend money on her in exchange for her being with them.
Jorge is still delusional about her, he still thinks that somehow she's in love with him and not money and they can live happily ever after. 
It's not going to happen, he'll never have the funds to keep her.

Chantel is another one that's delusional about Pedro and their relationship. She wants to be in control of everything. I'm sure that's why the relationship worked at first, as Pedro wanted to come to America and allowed her control as that was needed for him to live in the US.
I think their cultures are very different, and Pedro will want a traditional DR wife, not a control freak like Chantel.
How foolish to have a family dinner on the day they arrived. Travel days are always tiring, they should have just gone to their hotel and had the family dinner the next day.
Even though I really don't like Chantel's mother, I don't blame her for being offended at being served chicken feet and necks. And that sh*t-eating grin on Pedro's mom wouldn't help, you know she and the daughter had planned that - with Pedro caught right in the middle.


----------



## DD101

Yeah, they looked pissed that the TV wasn't there. They wanted that TV more than they wanted to see Pedro. I swear if Pedro's sister didn't look exactly like him, I'd think it was his Dominican wife!!!!!


----------



## arnott

Wait,      so Pedro brought the TV to the airport but didn't take it to his family?


----------



## bisousx

Pedro is using Chantal, flat out. What spineless boy would choose to spend more on his mom than on his wife? He mocks her for wanting a $4k engagement ring but he bought the huge flat screen TV, pays the rent for the apt and asked Chantal to buy the mom a laptop.

My culture is similar to Pedro's where if you have poor relatives back home you're expected to send money. And when you visit the relatives, they often sit around with their palms out waiting for your handout.

I thank the heavens that my parents never had any family left back in the "old country" because it's such an awkward situation. I've seen families break up because they could not agree on how much money to send home, and the husband or wife would often send money behind their spouse's back.


----------



## arnott

bisousx said:


> Pedro is using Chantal, flat out. What spineless boy would choose to spend more on his mom than on his wife? He mocks her for wanting a $4k engagement ring but he bought the huge flat screen TV, pays the rent for the apt and asked Chantal to buy the mom a laptop.
> 
> My culture is similar to Pedro's where if you have poor relatives back home you're expected to send money. *And when you visit the relatives, they often sit around with their palms out waiting for your handout.*
> 
> I thank the heavens that my parents never had any family left back in the "old country" because it's such an awkward situation.* I've seen families break up because they could not agree on how much money to send home, and the husband or wife would often send money behind their spouse's back.*



Wow!     Do those relatives work?     This reminds me of Devar giving his younger sister money and Melanie being pissed because his sister was perfectly capable of working but didn't want to.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> I can't believe Pedro actually brought a TV to the airport. Who the hell dose that? I know a lot of people will go home with stuff from the US but it's usually usable stuff like clothes, toiletries, food, and vitamins, not flat irons, laptops, and TVs.
> 
> *I think that the reason why they like to say they left everything to be with their partner is purely to guilt them. You should do what I want because I did this for you. Just a tool for manipulation for them to use against their spouse.  If someone threw that ish in my face I'd be like OK fine go back home if you miss it that much. *They aren't going anywhere lol.


----------



## bisousx

arnott said:


> Wow!     Do those relatives work?     This reminds me of Devar giving his younger sister money and Melanie being pissed because his sister was perfectly capable of working but didn't want to.



Well I don't have relatives back home myself, but I accompanied one of my gfs on a trip to Vietnam. She was so excited to meet her long lost relatives and rearranged our vacation just to take the 4 hour bus ride to visit them.

When she arrived, the family of 15-20 relatives were sitting around the table staring at her, not making conversation, not interested in her whatsoever and only cracked a smile when she finally gave them envelopes of money from her parents. My poor friend was crestfallen, thinking that her relatives were actually interested in meeting her. 

I think they work but in some countries the average monthly salary is $200. I guess I can't judge too hard. Can't say what I would be like if I was in their shoes.


----------



## arnott

New episode tonight!


----------



## arnott

bisousx said:


> Well I don't have relatives back home myself, but I accompanied one of my gfs on a trip to Vietnam. *She was so excited to meet her long lost relatives and rearranged our vacation just to take the 4 hour bus ride to visit them.*
> 
> When she arrived, the family of *15-20 relatives were sitting around the table staring at her, not making conversation, not interested in her whatsoever and only cracked a smile when she finally gave them envelopes of money from her parents. My poor friend was crestfallen*, thinking that her relatives were actually interested in meeting her.
> 
> I think they work but in some countries the average monthly salary is $200. I guess I can't judge too hard. Can't say what I would be like if I was in their shoes.


----------



## Sassys

So Pedro buys dresses with no tags and a laptop with no box (no packaging). This is so fake.


----------



## arnott

The doctor recommending Anfisa getting all this botox at 20.    Good lord.   If anything these procedures are making her look older, as she looks late 20s.


----------



## arnott

Chantel  cussing out Pedro's sister (?) next week!                Too funny!


----------



## Grace123

Can't wait to watch it today!


----------



## Sassys

Pedro clearly told Chantal some sh$t about his sister, for her to call his sister a whore. And by his sister's nonchalant response tells me it's true.


----------



## coronita

At this point I am just hate watching this show because I find all of these couples so annoying. I seriously can't stand Chantel's family though. The biggest issue is that neither family wants to be the "bigger person" and squash this. Chantel's family could have just done the dinner at Grandma's and squashed it, but they decided to drive 8 hours roundtrip to just sit in the van and stir up more trouble.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Watching Chantel and Pedro is like bad acting...


----------



## Sassys

coronita said:


> At this point I am just hate watching this show because I find all of these couples so annoying. I seriously can't stand Chantel's family though. The biggest issue is that neither family wants to be the "bigger person" and squash this. *Chantel's family could have just done the dinner at Grandma's and squashed it, but they decided to drive 8 hours roundtrip to just sit in the van *and stir up more trouble.



That made no damn sense to me. Why bother going to DR at all. It also, bothered me, that she kept saying "well, you know, since you think we are dumb Americans". She said, it and let it go. If you are going to be their for your daughter, then stay at the hotel, attend the wedding and keep it moving.

I was dying when they told Pedro "show us how you eat the chicken feet".  Also, why is his sister always laughing. Is there someone off camera "shucking and jiving", that makes her laugh so much.


----------



## pixiejenna

Anfisa you don't need botox, I do appreciate that the doctor asked her if she had anything done and she said no lmao! I am sick of the poor me SL is trying to sell. You did this to yourself by lying to her. If you cut yourself off from people it's not her fault it's yours, probably because you were embarrassed by the mess you got yourself into. If people are important you find a way to make time no excuses.

Chantel is right to be angry with Pedro he is putting his mom and sisters before her and he's too dumb to realize it. Coronita is right both families are way too prideful to put the beef aside. Both sides want things their way and don't care about the other family. Next week looks like a entertaining poop storm.

I am tired of watching Russ looking down on Paola attempts at modeling.  He's too jelly and needs to get over it to be honest. It's not like she was all prim and proper and then changed once she came to the US. You wanted her because she's hot another guy who thought with his d!ck like Jorge. The only difference is he didn't lie to her and bring her here under false pretenses.

Alexi really seems to love Lauren talking with her dad about tourettes. I'm not buying that they didn't know it's hereditary how do you not know? How do you have a life long condition and not research it as much as possible? I feel like her family is in denial of the truth they rather live in denial than actually address it. 

Mo your so full of yourself and for some reason feel that your entitled to be here, your not.

Next week is the premier of the before the 90 days show I can't wait to see the cougar meeting her boytoy. His face when he sees her IRL will be epic!


----------



## DC-Cutie

am I the only one that thinks the agency Pao signed with wasn't a modeling agency, but more like some sort of undercover escort service?


----------



## bisousx

Sassys said:


> Pedro clearly told Chantal some sh$t about his sister, for her to call his sister a whore. And by his sister's nonchalant response tells me it's true.



Pedro's sister has a face that I can't stand for no reason at all. lol.


----------



## arnott

That Plastic Surgeon creeped me out with wanting to do a head to toe consultation.   Seems to me he just wants to prey on young women's insecurities to get them to do all these procedures they don't need and get them hooked.


----------



## Sassys

I can't with Jorge; now you are buying her a gift to talk about splitting up. I give up with this idiot.

I am 100% against gold digging; but now I say "take his dumb a$$" for every dime he has. To stupid for me. 

Danielle - Leave Mohammed alone. having him deported is not going to benefit your kids. Is she serious. Let Karma deal with that man, and MOVE on with your life. Jesus Christ. This woman is working my last nerve. Stupid people drive me nuts!!


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Sassys said:


> So Pedro buys dresses with no tags and a laptop with no box (no packaging). This is so fake.


That's actually done a lot when bringing gifts that you don't wanna pay duty for. My mother does it all the time when she brings clothes and gadgets for my family in Peru  BTW: Did Chantel buy the laptop? If so, what a dum dum


----------



## FlipDiver

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> That's actually done a lot when bringing gifts that you don't wanna pay duty for. My mother does it all the time when she brings clothes and gadgets for my family in Peru  BTW: Did Chantel buy the laptop? If so, what a dum dum



I thought she said it was her old laptop but I could be wrong


----------



## arnott

Sassys said:


> Pedro clearly told Chantal some sh$t about his sister, *for her to call his sister a whore*. And by his sister's nonchalant response tells me it's true.



I just thought that was just Chantal's go to insult.


----------



## Sassys

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> That's actually done a lot when bringing gifts that you don't wanna pay duty for. My mother does it all the time when she brings clothes and gadgets for my family in Peru  BTW: Did Chantel buy the laptop? If so, what a dum dum



Hmm, I've never had my bag checked (I don't check bags) when I go out of the states. Not once my entire life. I've had it checked once leaving Jamaica, but all my stuff is in packing cubes and I only took out the cubes. People I travel with also never get checked, so taking off tags has never crossed my mind.


----------



## guccimamma

***** should deport mohammed.  nobody would object.


----------



## Grace123

guccimamma said:


> ***** should deport mohammed.  nobody would object.



Except Danielle.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm seriously curious, I wonder what Danielle's IQ is


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm seriously curious, I wonder what Danielle's IQ is



My gut seriously tells me she is mentally slow and I don't mean that in a mean way. I mean, i believe she is medically mentally challenged. Her facial expression/reactions don't match with a non mentally challenged person. I've never watched the show, on how they met or when he came here; but something about that is really off. 

Only a mentally challenged person would believe that a man that looks like Mohammed would be interested in a woman that looks like Danielle and lives where she. My confusion is why bother with her, when there are much better looking women with very low self esteems that would have fallen for him.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> My gut seriously tells me she is mentally slow and I don't mean that in a mean way. I mean, i believe she is medically mentally challenged. Her facial expression/reactions don't match with a non mentally challenged person. I've never watched the show, on how they met or when he came here; but something about that is really off.
> 
> Only a mentally challenged person would believe that a man that looks like Mohammed would be interested in a woman that looks like Danielle and lives where she. My confusion is why bother with her, when there are much better looking women with very low self esteems that would have fallen for him.


you;ve never watched the show? so how do you know about her facials?


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> you;ve never watched the show? so how do you know about her facials?



I've never seen the shows when they first meet (she brings him to where she lives).


----------



## CanuckBagLover

When Jorge was telling his friend being married to Anfisa was like prison - wearing an ankle bracelet at all times - he sounded like he was talking from personal experience.

All of these couples are too dysfunctional for me.  I think I'm going to check out the new series.


----------



## pinky7129

CanuckBagLover said:


> When Jorge was telling his friend being married to Anfisa was like prison - wearing an ankle bracelet at all times - he sounded like he was talking from personal experience.
> 
> All of these couples are too dysfunctional for me.  I think I'm going to check out the new series.



If that's love... I don't want it


----------



## guccimamma

Sassys said:


> My gut seriously tells me she is mentally slow and I don't mean that in a mean way. I mean, i believe she is medically mentally challenged. Her facial expression/reactions don't match with a non mentally challenged person. I've never watched the show, on how they met or when he came here; but something about that is really off.
> 
> Only a mentally challenged person would believe that a man that looks like Mohammed would be interested in a woman that looks like Danielle and lives where she. My confusion is *why bother with her, *when there are much better looking women with very low self esteems that would have fallen for him.



he had a live one.  you can't get picky when you're trying to get out of a middle eastern country post 9/11.  dumb and unattractive, and on a reality show....that's the trifecta


----------



## Sassys

guccimamma said:


> he had a live one.  you can't get picky when you're trying to get out of a middle eastern country post 9/11.  dumb and unattractive, and on a reality show....that's the trifecta



I just chocked on my fruit lmao


----------



## DC-Cutie

guccimamma said:


> he had a live one.  you can't get picky when you're trying to get out of a middle eastern country post 9/11.  dumb and unattractive, and on a reality show....that's the trifecta


What middle eastern country?  He's from North Africa


----------



## guccimamma

Isnt he from Egypt ?


----------



## bisousx

Tunisia lol


----------



## rockhollow

I agree about how dysfunctional all these couples are.

Russ knew what his wife was like, as mentioned, that's why he wanted her.
All his whining about having to take a pay cut with this new job compared to what he would make back home in Oklahoma. I thought he hadn't worked since returning from South America? Isn't any job better than living off his savings?
And although the wife is pretty, I just don't think she's model material - if she was, I'm sure she'd be working already - she's been in Florida quite a while already.

Can't stand Chantel or Pedro - she's so self-centred and selfish. She's the reason her family dislikes Pedro so much - she's the one telling her family all these things about him, and then expects her family to accept him.
And I don't know why the brother seems to have so much to say about the relationship. I don't know why he was even at the lunch with Pedro and the dad - it should have just been the two of them.
Pedro came to that lunch with a big chip on his shoulder - again it's Chantel's fault - she's the one telling Pedro how much her family dislikes him.


----------



## Sassys

These new people are NUTS! What 42yr old leaves her kids for 6 weeks for d$ck in another country?!?!?!

What man goes through all the travel gear for some chick in the rain forest where he could die!!!! If this girl is so poor, how the hell does she have an iPhone (you can only FaceTime on an iPhone). 

I can't...


----------



## arnott

Who else watched Before the 90 Days?    Mess!!


----------



## arnott

Sassys said:


> These new people are NUTS! What 42yr old leaves her kids for 6 weeks for d$ck in another country?!?!?!
> 
> What man goes through all the travel gear for some chick in the rain forest where he could die!!!! I*f this girl is so poor, how the hell does she have an iPhone* (you can only FaceTime on an iPhone).
> 
> I can't...



He said something about having sent her money for her internet connection.                     This can't be real nobody can be that stupid.    It's like they came up with the most ridiculous storyline they could just for ratings.


----------



## arnott

Here we go again with the creeper dating someone his daughter's age.


----------



## Grace123

I'm watching all of this today, including Spouse House. It's a Monday treat.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I wonder if they sent Chantal and Pedro to acting 101 by Telenovela.  Because all the over the top acting was just a bit much.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Grace123 said:


> I'm watching all of this today, including Spouse House. It's a Monday treat.


Ohhh what's spouse house?  Since it's raining, I'm working from home today (don't judge me). Lol


----------



## Sassys

arnott said:


> He said something about having sent her money for her internet connection.                     This can't be real nobody can be that stupid.    It's like they came up with the most ridiculous storyline they could just for ratings.



He met her on the internet though; so she had money for that.


----------



## Sassys

arnott said:


> Here we go again with the creeper dating someone his daughter's age.



I have so much to say about that situation but will bite my tongue so I don't offend someone smh


----------



## guccimamma

i don't even know where to start!  this is priceless.

i can't wait to see the guy arrive at the village with this boxes and mosquito suit.


----------



## arnott

I saw commercials where Melanie announces she's pregnant and her sister Bev says,  "Already?!"       Good for her.


----------



## arnott

guccimamma said:


> i don't even know where to start!  this is priceless.
> 
> i can't wait to see the guy arrive at the village with this boxes and mosquito suit.



He gave me Norman Bates and his mother vibes with the whole her giving him her hair from her brush and him saying that's sweet!


----------



## Grace123

DC-Cutie said:


> Ohhh what's spouse house?  Since it's raining, I'm working from home today (don't judge me). Lol


 Hahaha another TLC show. People come to this house to try and find a mate. It's useless and mindless and I love it. lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

arnott said:


> I saw commercials where Melanie announces she's pregnant and her sister Bev says,  "Already?!"       Good for her.


Bev is that sister that won't ever be happy for her siblings.


----------



## pixiejenna

I didn't catch the before the 90 days show I'll try to watch it tomorrow. I caught a portion of the happily ever after. Jorge buying his wife a gift to apologize because he knows that the only way back is by buying her love lol. Also he was shopping in a consignment shop for her, I have nothing against that but I find it hilarious because if he had any money he wouldn't be buying his wife a used gift. 

I know it sounds bad but I hope that Chantal and Pedrosa second wedding doesn't happen. I don't get why they keep on pushing it so hard. Nothing is going to change.

Russ needs to get over Paos work. Such a control freak ita with the other poster you wanted her because she's sexy now you're upset because others are seeing her be sexy. Get over yourself he's clearly very insecure which is probably why he wanted someone like her to validate himself.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Pao - looks much better without all the makeup.  
Jorge - Anfisa is only worth a used 'gift'.  I'm all for a good consignment, but not as a gift.


----------



## Sassys

That was the second time Jorge went shopping in that shop lol


----------



## pixiejenna

That's why I think it's so funny that he's buying her stuff from the consignment shop.  Most people like new gifts unless they're looking for a discontinued item gifting someone a used gift is kind of skeezy. That should have been her first clue he's not the millionaire he claimed to be lol. I question if she even understands that it's a consignment shop. I kind of feel like she'd hit him if she knew. . . Based on how she's reacted to things in the past.


----------



## rockhollow

And what a big spender Jorge was - he wanted to spend a couple of hundred dollars - LOL - that bracelet must have been made of metal with crystals in it - nice, but not exactly an expensive gift. He would have done better to spend that amount on flowers.

I hope Chantel and Pedro don't have another marriage ceremony, but I think they will. Both of them deserve each other.


----------



## pixiejenna

I'm guessing it was a swarovski bracelet, crystal and Sterling silver.


----------



## mrskolar09

The box was Swarovski, so it likely was.  Lol, I remember him looking at Hermes bracelets there during their original season when he wouldn't buy her the Chanel bag so he needed another gift to pacify her.  And to only spend $300 when you want to act like you're some kind of high roller.   If my hubby spent $300 on me I'd be upset that it's too much, but he also never pretended to be a millionaire [emoji849]


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

When Chantel misunderstood what Pedro's b¡tchy sister said to her, that was hilarious  "You're not gonna disrespect me TODAY!"
I thought: So tomorrow would be cool? Same place, same time?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> When Chantel misunderstood what Pedro's b¡tchy sister said to her, that was hilarious  "You're not gonna disrespect me TODAY!"
> I thought: So tomorrow would be cool? Same place, same time?


that's probably why the sister was so calm "ok, sis, I'll discontinue the disrespect TODAY.  but we can do it again TOMORROW.  I got time"


----------



## pixiejenna

OK I watched the before the 90 days couples. OMG the Kentucky boy who's going to Brazil to meet a girl he can't even talk to in the same language is hilarious. What are you going to do when you don't have Google translate? Also he's all like woe is me I can't get a girl blah blah blah. Then his mom gifts him some of her hair to take with him on his trip, I'm dying over here people! Also it looks like he's taking more stuff with him than what could even fit into her home. Also not bothering to try to even learn a few phrases in her language equals disaster for traveling internationally. 

The cougar dumping her girls off with their dad really is quite flashy but in a trashy sort of way. I wonder what her twin sister thinks about this. Also she runs a clothing line with her sister, and she's cool with your 6 week vacation? Who's going to create the ed hardy knock offs for us to buy? I still can't wait to see the real life meet up when he sees what she looks like IRL. She's not ugly but definitely a lot older than she tries to look.

The other guy is going to see a girl who has a sugar daddy or yeah that's going to end well lol. Sending her stuff to sell and bringing her $2500 worth of clothing for her to sell?!? I just can't these guys are straight up stupid to think that these girls are interested in then for anything other than milking them for whatever they can get. And judging by the state of his house it's not much. And who the hell asks their friends to help them pack nearly 100 pairs of panties. I guess the kind that only asks if they where used after touching them.


----------



## Grace123

Check out Paul, the Kentucky guy: http://starcasm.net/archives/374770  In one of my Facebook groups, they have screenshots of one of the women he harassed. He's scary!


----------



## Sassys

Grace123 said:


> Check out Paul, the Kentucky guy: http://starcasm.net/archives/374770  In one of my Facebook groups, they have screenshots of one of the women he harassed. He's scary!



It boggles my mind how these reality shows can't take 5min to background check people. My company background checked the hell out of me, yet these shows can't do the same or simply could care less. Makes me wonder about shows, where these criminals have to live in a house with others (real world, big brother, bachelor), among non criminals.


----------



## pixiejenna

Not suprised at all if he thinks old hair is a touching gift burning things seems like it's right up his alley. He comes off creepy AF. I'm with Sassy TLC really needs to do actual background checks of who they put on their shows. Heck at least do a Google search. I feel like if you have to do a backround check for a job you should probably run them on people your putting on your shows. Are they really that hard up to find people for the show?


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think the lack of background checking (or what we think isn't being done) may have a lot to do with their insurance.
So for instance, if they find a cast member has been convicted of Rape, that would be a definite NO by their insurance company.  But if it's harassment with no charges/convictions, it's probably OK.  Sad but true fact I learned from a friend that was on a reality show.  
Look at Apollo, he was a convicted FELON!  But what he was convicted of didn't involve physically harming anyone, so maybe that's why he was allowed on the show.  Marlo, slashed a woman's face, she was on but not as a cast member.

I think TLC's insurance is probably garbage compared to ABC, NBC, CBS reality shows.


----------



## arnott

Grace123 said:


> Check out Paul, the Kentucky guy: http://starcasm.net/archives/374770 *In one of my Facebook groups, they have screenshots of one of the women he harassed.* He's scary!



Can you share?


----------



## Grace123

I would LOVE to, but they'd be deleted for language. This is the name of the group. Come join: Immensely Entertained: 90DF & Spin Offs


----------



## arnott

Grace123 said:


> I would LOVE to, but they'd be deleted for language. This is the name of the group. Come join: Immensely Entertained: 90DF & Spin Offs



Thanks.         How did he harass the woman?


----------



## Grace123

"Long story about Paul...
I was 15 and one of my best friends was his next door neighbor. We all lived in the same neighborhood and being 15 we walked everywhere since me and my group of friends were all close.

Now mind you I was the goth kid in H.S. lol and so my bedroom window had a black sheet over it so you couldn't see in or out of it. I stayed home from school one day because I was sick....the lay out of where I lived at that time had big bay windows and you had to pass through to get to the kitchen....this is when AIM was a thing.

So I walk into my kitchen to get a drink and go back to bed...about 10min later I get a message from him describing exactly what I was wearing and saying I shouldn't be walking around in super short shorts because it's asking for trouble (mind you again goth kid....I never left my house in shorts but they were part of my Batman pjs I had been bumming around in.

I obviously flipped out on him called him a creep and blocked him.

A few days go by...I feel better so I'm walking down the road to a friends house and he comes up behind me in his car and tries to run me over.

He's tried to run me and my bestie over as well. He would show up everywhere I would go (I was a creature of habit so I didn't go many places)

He started to threaten my friends...harass me on my phone or their phones....he's very computer smart so he would find ways to hack our phones and pin point our exact locations.

Fast forward because that past stuff just continued. For many years.

So lets fast forward to when I was 24 (my child being 4) he started leaving dead animals at my door, I would receive threatening texts, he tried to break into my apartment numerous times to the point I gave my friend a key and would call him and beg him to meet me at my house because he would park across the street from my work.

Eventually I changed jobs and moved out of Louisville...he finds out where I lived, ans since his ex was at the job I moved to I would drive her home some nights.

So he follows me home one night and puts over 2k damage on his mustang...starts texting me about my child in her room and how he was going to catch fire to the placw starting with her room while she was in there.

I took everything to the police NUMEROUS times but all they could do was grant a no contact order which he never followed and they never did anything about it. No EPO unless he actually laid hands on me....their words.

I blocked his # and he would start harassing my friends and roommate about me....I would block his # but it did no good because he would download apps and continue with the harassment.

Eventually we went to prison and it all stopped and I Luckly never heard from him again.

That's what happened to me.

Now his ex...he sent personal photos of her to all of her family, threatened her and to blow up the bar she worked at...killed her cat and took it there to her job and left it for her to find.

Took those photos created fake facebook accts tryincg to prostitute her on fb, Craigslist, and Back pages....she changed her # but yet again he got it and it continued.

The 13 year old I don't know to much about aside from he blackmailed her family and they tried to press charges but he ran from the cops and his mom would hide him and he blackmailed her as well to where eventually they were afraid enough to leave it alone.

Personally I'm afraid of what he could do to this girl being they don't speak the same language....he PURPOSLEY alienates every person he is with from their family to make it seem he is their only option...if he brings her here she will have NO ONE and he wil lbe her only option and if she does ANYTHING at all he doesn't agree with his crazy shines through and it gets bad and very VERY scary....so for a girl who doesn't speak English....who is only 21 and young he feels he could mold her and that she is nieve enough to just allow this to continue. I am honestly afraid for her."


----------



## bisousx

That's scary and kinda sad. The poor girl has no idea what she's getting into and she'll be even more vulnerable when she comes here not speaking a lick of English. I hope she Googles him and runs away.

Paul and his mom seem like a serial killer mother and son combo, with her creepy azz gift of hair.


----------



## Sassys

Grace123 said:


> "Long story about Paul...
> I was 15 and one of my best friends was his next door neighbor. We all lived in the same neighborhood and being 15 we walked everywhere since me and my group of friends were all close.
> 
> Now mind you I was the goth kid in H.S. lol and so my bedroom window had a black sheet over it so you couldn't see in or out of it. I stayed home from school one day because I was sick....the lay out of where I lived at that time had big bay windows and you had to pass through to get to the kitchen....this is when AIM was a thing.
> 
> So I walk into my kitchen to get a drink and go back to bed...about 10min later I get a message from him describing exactly what I was wearing and saying I shouldn't be walking around in super short shorts because it's asking for trouble (mind you again goth kid....I never left my house in shorts but they were part of my Batman pjs I had been bumming around in.
> 
> I obviously flipped out on him called him a creep and blocked him.
> 
> A few days go by...I feel better so I'm walking down the road to a friends house and he comes up behind me in his car and tries to run me over.
> 
> He's tried to run me and my bestie over as well. He would show up everywhere I would go (I was a creature of habit so I didn't go many places)
> 
> He started to threaten my friends...harass me on my phone or their phones....he's very computer smart so he would find ways to hack our phones and pin point our exact locations.
> 
> Fast forward because that past stuff just continued. For many years.
> 
> So lets fast forward to when I was 24 (my child being 4) he started leaving dead animals at my door, I would receive threatening texts, he tried to break into my apartment numerous times to the point I gave my friend a key and would call him and beg him to meet me at my house because he would park across the street from my work.
> 
> Eventually I changed jobs and moved out of Louisville...he finds out where I lived, ans since his ex was at the job I moved to I would drive her home some nights.
> 
> So he follows me home one night and puts over 2k damage on his mustang...starts texting me about my child in her room and how he was going to catch fire to the placw starting with her room while she was in there.
> 
> I took everything to the police NUMEROUS times but all they could do was grant a no contact order which he never followed and they never did anything about it. No EPO unless he actually laid hands on me....their words.
> 
> I blocked his # and he would start harassing my friends and roommate about me....I would block his # but it did no good because he would download apps and continue with the harassment.
> 
> Eventually we went to prison and it all stopped and I Luckly never heard from him again.
> 
> That's what happened to me.
> 
> Now his ex...he sent personal photos of her to all of her family, threatened her and to blow up the bar she worked at...killed her cat and took it there to her job and left it for her to find.
> 
> Took those photos created fake facebook accts tryincg to prostitute her on fb, Craigslist, and Back pages....she changed her # but yet again he got it and it continued.
> 
> The 13 year old I don't know to much about aside from he blackmailed her family and they tried to press charges but he ran from the cops and his mom would hide him and he blackmailed her as well to where eventually they were afraid enough to leave it alone.
> 
> Personally I'm afraid of what he could do to this girl being they don't speak the same language....he PURPOSLEY alienates every person he is with from their family to make it seem he is their only option...if he brings her here she will have NO ONE and he wil lbe her only option and if she does ANYTHING at all he doesn't agree with his crazy shines through and it gets bad and very VERY scary....so for a girl who doesn't speak English....who is only 21 and young he feels he could mold her and that she is nieve enough to just allow this to continue. I am honestly afraid for her."



Did this happen to you or are you telling someone's story from a website?


----------



## Grace123

Sassys said:


> Did this happen to you or are you telling someone's story from a website?



Not me. It's a quote from a woman in the group I mentioned above. She joined up so she could talk about what a nut job he is.


----------



## Sassys

Grace123 said:


> Not me. It's a quote from a woman in the group I mentioned above. She joined up so she could talk about what a nut job he is.



Oh, okay. I was so confused


----------



## Grace123

Sassys said:


> Oh, okay. I was so confused



I understand. LOL I should've explained it. Or at least made mention I was responding to the post above it.


----------



## arnott

Grace123 said:


> "Long story about Paul...
> I was 15 and one of my best friends was his next door neighbor. We all lived in the same neighborhood and being 15 we walked everywhere since me and my group of friends were all close.
> 
> Now mind you I was the goth kid in H.S. lol and so my bedroom window had a black sheet over it so you couldn't see in or out of it. I stayed home from school one day because I was sick....the lay out of where I lived at that time had big bay windows and you had to pass through to get to the kitchen....this is when AIM was a thing.
> 
> So I walk into my kitchen to get a drink and go back to bed...about 10min later I get a message from him describing exactly what I was wearing and saying I shouldn't be walking around in super short shorts because it's asking for trouble (mind you again goth kid....I never left my house in shorts but they were part of my Batman pjs I had been bumming around in.
> 
> I obviously flipped out on him called him a creep and blocked him.
> 
> A few days go by...I feel better so I'm walking down the road to a friends house and he comes up behind me in his car and tries to run me over.
> 
> He's tried to run me and my bestie over as well. He would show up everywhere I would go (I was a creature of habit so I didn't go many places)
> 
> He started to threaten my friends...harass me on my phone or their phones....he's very computer smart so he would find ways to hack our phones and pin point our exact locations.
> 
> Fast forward because that past stuff just continued. For many years.
> 
> So lets fast forward to when I was 24 (my child being 4) he started leaving dead animals at my door, I would receive threatening texts, he tried to break into my apartment numerous times to the point I gave my friend a key and would call him and beg him to meet me at my house because he would park across the street from my work.
> 
> Eventually I changed jobs and moved out of Louisville...he finds out where I lived, ans since his ex was at the job I moved to I would drive her home some nights.
> 
> So he follows me home one night and puts over 2k damage on his mustang...starts texting me about my child in her room and how he was going to catch fire to the placw starting with her room while she was in there.
> 
> I took everything to the police NUMEROUS times but all they could do was grant a no contact order which he never followed and they never did anything about it. No EPO unless he actually laid hands on me....their words.
> 
> I blocked his # and he would start harassing my friends and roommate about me....I would block his # but it did no good because he would download apps and continue with the harassment.
> 
> Eventually we went to prison and it all stopped and I Luckly never heard from him again.
> 
> That's what happened to me.
> 
> Now his ex...he sent personal photos of her to all of her family, threatened her and to blow up the bar she worked at...killed her cat and took it there to her job and left it for her to find.
> 
> Took those photos created fake facebook accts tryincg to prostitute her on fb, Craigslist, and Back pages....she changed her # but yet again he got it and it continued.
> 
> The 13 year old I don't know to much about aside from he blackmailed her family and they tried to press charges but he ran from the cops and his mom would hide him and he blackmailed her as well to where eventually they were afraid enough to leave it alone.
> 
> Personally I'm afraid of what he could do to this girl being they don't speak the same language....he PURPOSLEY alienates every person he is with from their family to make it seem he is their only option...if he brings her here she will have NO ONE and he wil lbe her only option and if she does ANYTHING at all he doesn't agree with his crazy shines through and it gets bad and very VERY scary....so for a girl who doesn't speak English....who is only 21 and young he feels he could mold her and that she is nieve enough to just allow this to continue. I am honestly afraid for her."



So I wasn't that far off with the Norman Bates vibes I got from him!


----------



## guccimamma

i blame mom and her hair samples^


----------



## arnott

Looking forward to Before the 90 Days tonight!


----------



## pixiejenna

I might catch the first half if it's another 2 hour episode. Game of thrones is a higher priority lol[emoji14]


----------



## rockhollow

thank goodness for PVR, 2 hours is too long for these shows, and I can watch the highlights in about 40 minutes.
The guy going to Brazil is really creepy, and his mother is a bit strange too!

Interesting to see the twin that's going to meet her toy boy in Amsterdam - does he know that she's in her 40's?
I hope he's looking for a sugar mama and a green card, if not he'll not be happy. Didn't she tell the producers that she had put a much younger image of herself on the website where they met?


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> I might catch the first half if it's another 2 hour episode. Game of thrones is a higher priority lol[emoji14]



90 day Fiance Happily Ever After is the first hour, and Before the 90 days is the 2nd hour.    I only have before the 90 days set to record because I can't resist that train wreck!


----------



## arnott

rockhollow said:


> thank goodness for PVR, 2 hours is too long for these shows, and I can watch the highlights in about 40 minutes.
> The guy going to Brazil is really creepy, and his mother is a bit strange too!
> 
> Interesting to see the twin that's going to meet her toy boy in Amsterdam - does he know that she's in her 40's?
> I hope he's looking for a sugar mama and a green card, if not he'll not be happy. Didn't she tell the producers that she had put a much younger image of herself on the website where they met?



The 2 hours is split up into the 2 shows now.  

In this day you would think they'd have at least face timed so he would have seen what she looked like there.


----------



## Sassys

I can't take Pedro's mom's hyperpigmentaion / discoloration on her face. I also can't take the constant snickering and the sister constantly playing with her hair.

Why is Chantal speaking Spanish to Pedro?


----------



## Sassys

The lingerie looks like a bathing suit. Don't see the big deal. But Im not married to a closeted prude...

She should be more concerned if its clean


----------



## Sassys

Why haven't we seen the guy from Amsterdam (only pics)


----------



## Sassys

Is Jesse Tran? So they never face timed??? How does he not know what she looks like??


----------



## HampsteadLV

The 3 couples are ridiculous.... the one in Brazil just want to get out that poverty place she lives... the guy going to Haiti is the #2 at least (2 american, older than her [emoji849][emoji849][emoji849]) the 42 lady with a 24? How is possibly going to work the step dad with about the same age as her daughters???


----------



## Sassys

HampsteadLV said:


> The 3 couples are ridiculous.... the one in Brazil just want to get out that poverty place she lives... the guy going to Haiti is the #2 at least (2 american, older than her [emoji849][emoji849][emoji849]) the 42 lady with a 24? How is possibly going to work the step dad with about the same age as her daughters???



My friends and I are sitting here like, these people are nuts. All of this to get laid.

Brazil girl is so poor, but the pic they should of her having an iPhone and its an iPhone 6.

The 42yr old woman with kids is just sad and pathetic. What kind of example are you teaching your daughters.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Darcy looks awful and she exaggerates 'my $1000 shoes'. Um those are So Kate's and so not cost $1000


----------



## HampsteadLV

Sassys said:


> My friends and I are sitting here like, these people are nuts. All of this to get laid.
> 
> Brazil girl is so poor, but the pic they should of her having an iPhone and its an iPhone 6.
> 
> The 42yr old woman with kids is just sad and pathetic. What kind of example are you teaching your daughters.



He probably sent the phone from the US or the money so she could buy one in Brazil...


----------



## HampsteadLV

DC-Cutie said:


> Darcy looks awful and she exaggerates 'my $1000 shoes'. Um those are So Kate's and so not cost $1000



She looks way older than 42... her twin sister is way better looking than her


----------



## DC-Cutie

HampsteadLV said:


> She looks way older than 42... her twin sister is way better looking than her


it's the botox, lip injections and overall tacky makeup application...


----------



## Sassys

HampsteadLV said:


> He probably sent the phone from the US or the money so she could buy one in Brazil...



But she had to have had internet and a phone when she first met him.


----------



## HampsteadLV

Sassys said:


> But she had to have had internet and a phone when she first met him.



Judging by the videos she used to send to him... I kind wonder where she got the money from then...


----------



## DC-Cutie

So I just feel like the girl in Haiti is selling herself.  Her whole situation seems thotish.  Like she's living in a poverty stricken country and seeing two men older than her parents.  Did I hear the guy say he has spent close to 12 grand since meeting her?


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> So I just feel like the girl in Haiti is selling herself.  Her whole situation seems thotish.  Like she's living in a poverty stricken country and seeing two men older than her parents.  Did I hear the guy say he has spent close to 12 grand since meeting her?



That fool already busted herself, when she slipped up when referring to the wrong guy to the producers. Who keeps a "side friend", when you are so in love with the other guy. Her stupid a$$ should have never spoken about her side piece if she wants to play both men. If you are going to be a THOT at least learn how to be a good one. SMH


----------



## arnott

There was a commercial that said there was going to be an exclusive clip on how Abby & Sean are doing now during Spouse House.   Did anyone see it?


----------



## laurineg1

This show is crazy...a 47 year old meeting up with a 20 year old proclaiming his love for her even though they just met...a 42 year old woman travels to Amsterdam to meet a 24 year old personal trainer?  And the whole Brazil situation is crazy too...he's much older than her and who travels with 4 gigantic storage boxes?


----------



## lovely

_I was surprised Jesse was real - I figured by the way they kept talking about how they hadn't Facetimed he wouldn't be..._


----------



## arnott

I guess I'm the only one without a problem with the 42 year old with the 24 year old.   It's not like her kids are his age and he seems more mature than her.

That's the first time I've seen anyone's shoe get stuck on an escalator!    Has anyone seen that happen before?

I cringed so many times with that 47 year old creeper.     The way he said "I'll see you soon MMMMMMwah!"   made me     .


----------



## arnott

DC-Cutie said:


> *So I just feel like the girl in Haiti is selling herself.  Her whole situation seems thotish. * Like she's living in a poverty stricken country and seeing two men older than her parents.  Did I hear the guy say he has spent close to 12 grand since meeting her?



I         when she said to him,    "We'll see how sweaty you can get tonight."


----------



## Grace123

I haven't seen either show yet. Living for tomorrow! Want to see Danielle at the courthouse!


----------



## pixiejenna

Omg Graylo (the cougar) took at least 2 perfume baths before meeting her guy and went into the airport sephora to freshen up. Way to keep it klassy like the kartrashians girl. I was surprised that her guy cleared basically half a shelf for her use. Boy that's not even enough room for her handbags lol. He actually seemed genuinely excited to see her.  Already whining about ruining your shoes and breaking your nails with in minutes of meeting him. Also girl those shoes where not 1G please.

Poor Sean your future fiance to be can't even keep your name straight #everydayimhustelin. She just wants someone to take care of and doesn't really seem to care who it is. Her let's see how sweaty you get later comment *shudder* was nauseating. Also who the fcuk goes to Hati and wears a long sleeve sweater? Why is she wearing long sleeves? I guess they get their fashion advice from Kimbo unfortunately they didn't botox very square inch of themselves to prevent them from sweating.

Our arsonist finally made it to where she lives but will she actually come? Also if she actually dose show up how exactly  he think that the two of them will bring 4 large shipping containers and his duffels? Looks like next week he hitches a ride in the back of someone's truck lol. He just oozes creepiness 24/7.  I can't wait to see them meet up and not be able to communicate with each other lmao!


----------



## arnott

They introduce a new couple on Before the 90 Days next Sunday.         Looks like he doesn't tell her he's a porn star!


----------



## arnott

Could Darcy be any more desperate!               

So Sean brings $2500 worth of clothes for Abby to sell,   and gifts her a laptop and an iPad.     She's sure got her sugar daddy!


----------



## arnott

Darcy acts like a teenage girl meeting her favourite celebrity!

The new girl who thinks she's in love with a guy she's only ever texted...good lord!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Darcy did look better after she took her face off.  But that wig needs to go.  It looks wiggy


----------



## pixiejenna

So meh not going to comment on the happily ever after crew just more of the same.

Now the pre 90 days are far more entertaining to watch. 

Graylo is legit trying to get proposed to in the first week that she's there. Also I don't know how I missed it be his place is a studio omg this is not going to end well. Her over the top personality makes her look extra thirsty and desperate. I need to wear heels 24/7 And make up to bed. Riding a bike is going to be a big change, I don't think that she truly understands that's how a lot of people get around in Europe. I don't think that she's used to that much walking/biking. . .

Paul shockingly was not stood up! This girl seems really naive and quite possibly blind. His blonde hair and blue eyes are what she wants in a guy? I hope that he packed enough extra back batteries because without his phone he's screwed. Her sister seems pretty leery of him and her mom didn't seem to thrilled about him coming either. I can't wait to see the meeting with the parents.

The other creeper gifted h i s "girlfriend" hunhundreds of panties a laptop and a iPad. I don't know what to even say other than this seems a lot more like a business transaction than a relationship.

The new girl seems dumber than a box of rocks. She's already been catfished before. I like how her friends found out more about him in 5 minutes googling him than she has the whole time she's "talked to him. I also find it suspect that they never skyped or facetimed. And if I understand this correctly she's unemployed because she quit her job to travel the world. And now she's so worldly that's why she's flying half way across the world to meet a guy who she's never actually spoken to. At least this will be entertaining to watch lol.


----------



## Sassys

pixiejenna said:


> So meh not going to comment on the happily ever after crew just more of the same.
> 
> Now the pre 90 days are far more entertaining to watch.
> 
> *Graylo is legit trying to get proposed t*o in the first week that she's there. Also I don't know how I missed it be his place is a studio omg this is not going to end well. Her over the top personality makes her look extra thirsty and desperate. I need to wear heels 24/7 And make up to bed. Riding a bike is going to be a big change, I don't think that she truly understands that's how a lot of people get around in Europe. I don't think that she's used to that much walking/biking. . .
> 
> Paul shockingly was not stood up! This girl seems really naive and quite possibly blind. His blonde hair and blue eyes are what she wants in a guy? I hope that he packed enough extra back batteries because without his phone he's screwed. Her sister seems pretty leery of him and her mom didn't seem to thrilled about him coming either. I can't wait to see the meeting with the parents.
> 
> The other creeper gifted h i s "girlfriend" hunhundreds of panties a laptop and a iPad. I don't know what to even say other than this seems a lot more like a business transaction than a relationship.
> 
> The new girl seems dumber than a box of rocks. She's already been catfished before. I like how her friends found out more about him in 5 minutes googling him than she has the whole time she's "talked to him. I also find it suspect that they never skyped or facetimed. And if I understand this correctly she's unemployed because she quit her job to travel the world. And now she's so worldly that's why she's flying half way across the world to meet a guy who she's never actually spoken to. At least this will be entertaining to watch lol.





pixiejenna said:


> *Omg Graylo (the cougar) took at least 2 perfume baths* before meeting her guy and went into the airport sephora to freshen up. Way to keep it klassy like the kartrashians girl. I was surprised that her guy cleared basically half a shelf for her use. Boy that's not even enough room for her handbags lol. He actually seemed genuinely excited to see her.  Already whining about ruining your shoes and breaking your nails with in minutes of meeting him. Also girl those shoes where not 1G please.
> 
> Poor Sean your future fiance to be can't even keep your name straight #everydayimhustelin. She just wants someone to take care of and doesn't really seem to care who it is. Her let's see how sweaty you get later comment *shudder* was nauseating. Also who the fcuk goes to Hati and wears a long sleeve sweater? Why is she wearing long sleeves? I guess they get their fashion advice from Kimbo unfortunately they didn't botox very square inch of themselves to prevent them from sweating.
> 
> Our arsonist finally made it to where she lives but will she actually come? Also if she actually dose show up how exactly  he think that the two of them will bring 4 large shipping containers and his duffels? Looks like next week he hitches a ride in the back of someone's truck lol. He just oozes creepiness 24/7.  I can't wait to see them meet up and not be able to communicate with each other lmao!





Did I miss something, who is Graylo? Isn't the 42yr old named Darcy.


----------



## pixiejenna

Sassys said:


> Did I miss something, who is Graylo? Isn't the 42yr old named Darcy.


Yes I dubbed her Graylo. Because she's so much older than her guy but she's dressing/acting like she's 20(or in her case a girl in high school). It's a word I came across on urban dictionary basically a older women/cougar who dresses like Jlo in a effort to get younger guys.


----------



## mrskolar09

I'm looking forward to the tell all next weekend.   Looks like Jorge is ready to start slinging some mud.  
Say what you want about Anfisa being a heartless gold digger, but she didn't even take the gift from Jorge.  I think she was actually telling him the truth.  He's so delusional.  


I'm really surprised Chantel didn't comment on Nicole wearing a white dress.


----------



## DD101

mrskolar09 said:


> I'm looking forward to the tell all next weekend.   Looks like Jorge is ready to start slinging some mud.
> Say what you want about Anfisa being a heartless gold digger, but she didn't even take the gift from Jorge.  I think she was actually telling him the truth.  He's so delusional.
> 
> 
> I'm really surprised Chantel didn't comment on Nicole wearing a white dress.



I wonder if Anfisa saw the gift, then said no, LOL! I don't think it was expensive enough for her!

Can't wait to see what Jorge has to say at the reunion, but somehow I don't think he'll drop any bombs.

Before the 90 days is a real sh!t show.....a desperate 42 yr old woman chasing a young guy, mentioning a ring and marriage at every turn. When they stand next to each other she looks 3 feet tall and he looks 10 feet tall! Her face is scary and wig is worse. I don't think her bf model is good looking, he looks weird to me, like in the face, but he does look nice body wise.

The girl in Haiti looks dead in the eyes.....poor thing is trying to just find a man to take care of her and bring her tot he US. She just looks so sad in the face and her body language tells us she is not into that guy at all.

And firestarter Paul....he's just an odd creeper. I love how he said he wouldn't have sex till she got a pregnancy test and an STD test!

I seriously cannot stand to see Danielle and Mo anymore.

Chantal and Perdo - Ugh. She said she's knows she at the bottom of his list, with his mother and sister coming first, yet she still stays with him and goes along with the 2nd wedding. I think she just wanted to wear that fugly dress. She's pitiful.


----------



## DD101

pixiejenna said:


> Yes I dubbed her Graylo. Because she's so much older than her guy but she's dressing/acting like she's 20(or in her case a girl in high school). It's a word I came across on urban dictionary basically a older women/cougar who dresses like Jlo in a effort to get younger guys.



LOL Greylo, she did kinda look like she was trying to channel Jennifer Lopez!


----------



## arnott

DD101 said:


> I wonder if Anfisa saw the gift, then said no, LOL! I don't think it was expensive enough for her!
> 
> Can't wait to see what Jorge has to say at the reunion, but somehow I don't think he'll drop any bombs.
> 
> Before the 90 days is a real sh!t show.....a desperate 42 yr old woman chasing a young guy, mentioning a ring and marriage at every turn. When they stand next to each other she looks 3 feet tall and he looks 10 feet tall! *Her face is scary and wig is worse. *I don't think her bf model is good looking, he looks weird to me, like in the face, but he does look nice body wise.
> 
> The girl in Haiti looks dead in the eyes.....poor thing is trying to just find a man to take care of her and bring her tot he US. She just looks so sad in the face and her body language tells us she is not into that guy at all.
> 
> And firestarter Paul....he's just an odd creeper. I love how he said he wouldn't have sex till she got a pregnancy test and an STD test!
> 
> I seriously cannot stand to see Danielle and Mo anymore.
> 
> Chantal and Perdo - Ugh. She said she's knows she at the bottom of his list, with his mother and sister coming first, yet she still stays with him and goes along with the 2nd wedding. I think she just wanted to wear that fugly dress. She's pitiful.



That's a wig?                       Wouldn't she have to take it off before going to bed?


----------



## pixiejenna

DD101 said:


> I wonder if Anfisa saw the gift, then said no, LOL! I don't think it was expensive enough for her!
> 
> Can't wait to see what Jorge has to say at the reunion, but somehow I don't think he'll drop any bombs.
> 
> Before the 90 days is a real sh!t show.....a desperate 42 yr old woman chasing a young guy, mentioning a ring and marriage at every turn. When they stand next to each other she looks 3 feet tall and he looks 10 feet tall! Her face is scary and wig is worse. I don't think her bf model is good looking, he looks weird to me, like in the face, but he does look nice body wise.
> 
> The girl in Haiti looks dead in the eyes.....poor thing is trying to just find a man to take care of her and bring her tot he US. She just looks so sad in the face and her body language tells us she is not into that guy at all.
> 
> And firestarter Paul....he's just an odd creeper. I love how he said he wouldn't have sex till she got a pregnancy test and an STD test!
> 
> I seriously cannot stand to see Danielle and Mo anymore.
> 
> Chantal and Perdo - Ugh. She said she's knows she at the bottom of his list, with his mother and sister coming first, yet she still stays with him and goes along with the 2nd wedding. I think she just wanted to wear that fugly dress. She's pitiful.


Omg I forgot about the arsonist saying that he won't have sex until she has a pregnancy and std test. Lmao!!! If this girl actually hops on a canoe and rides up river 3 days or however long it takes to get to civilization to do that I will die[emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] all I could think is not only is he unattractive he dresses and looks like a frail old man.


----------



## mrskolar09

Sincere or not, it was nice of Parents Chantel to give flowers to Pedro's grandmother.  

Chantel's mama is still a major b!tch though lol


----------



## rockhollow

All the new couples are crazy. They are all so desperate for love.
That poor, foolish girl from Florida - how can someone not tell her how idiotic she looks. She must be mentally challenged - every time she giggled and tried to explain that her man was too busy to talk or FaceTime with him, I just cringed.
And as mentioned, her friends found out more about him in 5 minutes than she knew, was just pitiful.
She loves him just from his texts - yea right.

I can't understand what's up with Amsterdam boy - what's his angle?
Darcy was just so desperate. I don't think he's very nice to her, but she just kept blundering on. 
I'm surprised she was even able to ride that bike. 
And that whole going to bed scene was so sad and embarrassing.

Haiti girl continually mentioning how much she was looking forward to going to bed with those dead eyes - another train wreak!
I guess she's willing to do anything for a green card and a trip to the USA.


----------



## bisousx

For me, Jesse is like the Amsterdam Psycho. He's very composed and in control and not in a good way... doesn't seem like he has an ounce of emotion or spontaneity.


----------



## arnott

So is that it for Happily Ever After?                         Just the tell-all is left or is there another episode?


----------



## pixiejenna

It looks like the next eppie is a tell all reunion type show. They must not have enough material. Kind of like sister wives  where half the shows are reunion/interviews on things we've seen. TLC doesn't stray far from their formula.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

I just caught up with all the episodes of the Before the 90 days.. Woah. What a train wreck


----------



## arnott

Pao's music video!


----------



## Grace123

Me no like Family Pedro, babeeee. But Granny is ok, she seems normal. LOVED the xcourthouse seen with Danielle and Big Red!!!! Best ever! I may be alone, but I'm totally with Anfisa. He should've stood up for her against his mean sister,  I wouldn't stand for that from my husband's family and neither would he. Jorge is a major loser and Danielle is a stalker. Amsterdam situation is weird and the rest of them on the new show are freaky. The new girl is pretty but there ain't nuttin' behind those eyes. Living for the tell all, mi amours!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Graylo (love that name BTW) has been trying to get on reality TV for a while, some pics of her has surfaced from other shows.


----------



## bisousx

Poor Pao.

The lighting is atrocious in her music video but I'm rooting for her.


----------



## mrskolar09

Grace123 said:


> Me no like Family Pedro, babeeee. But Granny is ok, she seems normal. LOVED the xcourthouse seen with Danielle and Big Red!!!! Best ever! I may be alone, but I'm totally with Anfisa. He should've stood up for her against his mean sister,  I wouldn't stand for that from my husband's family and neither would he. Jorge is a major loser and Danielle is a stalker. Amsterdam situation is weird and the rest of them on the new show are freaky. The new girl is pretty but there ain't nuttin' behind those eyes. Living for the tell all, mi amours!



I agree about Anfisa.  She never hid the fact that she wanted someone with money.  Jorge built his persona into this wealthy, worldly guy and she fell for the facade, not the guy behind it.  He was stupid enough to think that once the truth came out she'd be in love enough to just overlook all his lies.  And I honestly believe she probably did try, given that she stuck with him for a bit.  But if someone has built a relationship with you on lies and then won't even defend you, even though you're married and supposed to be #1, then I don't blame her for not sticking around any longer.  
His apparent anger toward her (as shown in the tell all previews) smacks of immaturity, imo.  Not that I am saying she is blameless, but at least she was honest about herself from the beginning.


----------



## arnott

Grace123 said:


> Me no like Family Pedro, babeeee. But Granny is ok, she seems normal. *LOVED the xcourthouse seen with Danielle and Big Red!!!!* Best ever! I may be alone, but I'm totally with Anfisa. He should've stood up for her against his mean sister,  I wouldn't stand for that from my husband's family and neither would he. Jorge is a major loser and Danielle is a stalker. Amsterdam situation is weird and the rest of them on the new show are freaky. The new girl is pretty but there ain't nuttin' behind those eyes. Living for the tell all, mi amours!



Big       Red?


----------



## Sassys

Boggles my mind how these people refer to themselves as boyfriend/girlfriend; yet they have never met. How in the hell is someone your girlfriend and you've never met her.

Darcy is so thirsty and sad. I'm cringing watching her. This baby this, baby that is annoying as hell. Is Facebook status that serious (I've never had a Facebook account).


----------



## DD101

DC-Cutie said:


> Graylo (love that name BTW) has been trying to get on reality TV for a while, some pics of her has surfaced from other shows.



Yes, Graylo is quite desperate to be on reality TV. She had a show called The Twin Life, or they shopped that show around, but no takers. I don't find her interesting at all. I did get a laugh out of seeing her try to keep up on that bicycle ride though! Then at the end when she is in that big puffy bathrobe, and the giant tells her to take off her makeup.....it's like she didn't know what to do. She goes into the bathroom and rubs a tissue around on her face and returns to bed with her heavy eye make up still in tact! She just seems so very insecure.


----------



## HampsteadLV

Sassys said:


> Boggles my mind how these people refer to themselves as boyfriend/girlfriend; yet they have never met. How in the hell is someone your girlfriend and you've never met her.
> 
> Darcy is so thirsty and sad. I'm cringing watching her. This baby this, baby that is annoying as hell. Is Facebook status that serious (I've never had a Facebook account).



Well, I met my husband online, we even got engaged 6 months later...I was in Brazil and he was in the US for 5 years.. He is also Brazilian... I came to the US to meet him for the first time 18 months later with my parents.. we got married 45 days after arriving in the US.. my parents went back home.. we've been married for 15 years with 2 beautiful daughters....


----------



## Sassys

HampsteadLV said:


> Well, I met my husband online, we even got engaged 6 months later...I was in Brazil and he was in the US for 5 years.. He is also Brazilian... I came to the US to meet him for the first time 18 months later with my parents.. we got married 45 days after arriving in the US.. my parents went back home.. we've been married for 15 years with 2 beautiful daughters....



You were engaged to a man you never met in person?


----------



## HampsteadLV

Sassys said:


> You were engaged to a man you never met in person?



Yes....


----------



## pixiejenna

DC-Cutie said:


> Graylo (love that name BTW) has been trying to get on reality TV for a while, some pics of her has surfaced from other shows.


True story of how I came across Graylo. I had a manager who would get so annoyed with me every time I said bagillion. He would get legitimately angry with me because it's not a "real" word and yet I say it with such conviction. I explained that it is a real word for everyone my age and younger. 

Somehow I came across a physical copy of urban dictionary at B&N and my word was in there. So as a gag gift I got him the urban dictionary for his birthday. My coworker and I skimmed through for entertainment purposes and she came across Graylo. 

The definition of Graylo legit fit one of our managers to a T. She was "40"(all 5-6 years she was at our location), big fake boob job, fake nails, fake n bake tan, always had to wear heels(even when  she broke her foot she wore one heel with her boot and crutches), knock off designer bags, and basically dressed like Jlo(at times her clothing was so inappropriate that employees called corporate HR to complain). And she was a cougar (ok not really but she tried to be none of the guys she went after where into her but she tried). So for the rest of her reign at our location she was dubbed Graylo between my coworker and I.


----------



## Grace123

arnott said:


> Big       Red?



Beth, Danielle's pal.


----------



## Grace123

From the reunion.


----------



## arnott

Tonight is part 1 of a 3 part tell all.       Good lord, why do they need 3 parts?!


----------



## Grace123

arnott said:


> Tonight is part 1 of a 3 part tell all.       Good lord, why do they need 3 parts?!



Because D and M have a lot to say!! [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## pixiejenna

Mo and Jorge aren't in the promo shot, maybe they get a show to themselves? ITA a 3 part tell all cr@p they must really be struggling to get material. Kind of like like sister wives again. More episodes dedicated to tell all than actual content.


----------



## Grace123

pixiejenna said:


> Mo and Jorge aren't in the promo shot, maybe they get a show to themselves? ITA a 3 part tell all cr@p they must really be struggling to get material. Kind of like like sister wives again. More episodes dedicated to tell all than actual content.



Both are on the show but they do the famous walk off. [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Why on earth is Danielle still using Mo's last name??


----------



## arnott

Vanilla Bean said:


> Why on earth is Danielle still using Mo's last name??



Cheryl Cole kept her ex-husband's last name for a long time after she divorced him.    She said it was because if she changed her name back it would be like she was ashamed of the marriage which she was not.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

That has to be the first and last time Cheryl Cole and Danielle are mentioned in the same context.

P.S. thanks for the laugh!


----------



## pixiejenna

Half the show is prepping for it[emoji53] so Mo made a late appearance I guess we can't really expect anything less from our resident drama queen.

I'm surprised that Afansa and Jorge are sharing a room when they aren't even together anymore. I honestly like Afansa now. Jorge lied to her the whole time, and the truth came out and he has the audacity to play victim. Now he's trying to throw her under the bus. I hope he gets stuck paying alimony for years to come. 

I really can't stand Russ's hair. I'm also over them fighting over nonsense. 

The new batch are way more entertaining to watch.

The arsonist meeting the parents was basically as cringe worthy as expected. I didn't know her dad is a retired  cop. He probably senses something is off with this guy. Her bedroom looks like it belongs to a 10 year old. I am surprised that she actually wanted to be intimate with him. Apparently she finds a pregnancy test that he brought next week lol. 

Graylo meeting the parents lol. Now I get why he's into her. His mom's a hippie  so he wants a older woman who can give him structure. His mom's boyfriend said what we're thinking lol. 

The new girl going to Spain is stupid.

It looks like we're meeting 2 new couple's next week. One who's going to Paris seems pretty daft. How could he not even know if her parents know about him. She has a secret my guess is that no one knows about him kind of like Chantel. Another old creeper looking to marry a young girl he meet online 2 months ago. His kids have better heads on their shoulders tga n he dose.when kids have to play the parents oy.


----------



## arnott

Grace123 said:


> Because D and M have a lot to say!! [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## arnott

The producer asking Jesse and Darcy how they slept last night!     So awkward!          But Darcy looked so proud of herself that they banged right away!


----------



## arnott

That meeting with Jesse's parents was brutal.          He could have stood up for her and said that he prefers older women over women his own age when his Stepdad asked what's in it for him.

I'm rooting for Darcy but that's over the top that she already has their future kids' names picked out. 

I'm surprised Karine was disappointed she couldn't bang Paul right away!     What the heck!        Can't wait until he tells her he wants her to take a pregnancy and STD test first.


----------



## Grace123

pixiejenna said:


> Half the show is prepping for it[emoji53] so Mo made a late appearance I guess we can't really expect anything less from our resident drama queen.
> 
> I'm surprised that* Afansa and Jorge* are sharing a room when they aren't even together anymore. I honestly like Afansa now. Jorge lied to her the whole time, and the truth came out and he has the audacity to play victim. Now he's trying to throw her under the bus. I hope he gets stuck paying alimony for years to come.
> 
> I really can't stand Russ's hair. I'm also over them fighting over nonsense.
> 
> The new batch are way more entertaining to watch.
> 
> The arsonist meeting the parents was basically as cringe worthy as expected. I didn't know her dad is a retired  cop. He probably senses something is off with this guy. Her bedroom looks like it belongs to a 10 year old. I am surprised that she actually wanted to be intimate with him. Apparently she finds a pregnancy test that he brought next week lol.
> 
> Graylo meeting the parents lol. Now I get why he's into her. His mom's a hippie  so he wants a older woman who can give him structure. His mom's boyfriend said what we're thinking lol.
> 
> The new girl going to Spain is stupid.
> 
> It looks like we're meeting 2 new couple's next week. One who's going to Paris seems pretty daft. How could he not even know if her parents know about him. She has a secret my guess is that no one knows about him kind of like Chantel. Another old creeper looking to marry a young girl he meet online 2 months ago. His kids have better heads on their shoulders tga n he dose.when kids have to play the parents oy.



They are actually together. Just faked crap for the reunion. 

I would love it if Loren, (did you know she has Tourettes, btw? lol) would just shut up and go away.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Grace123 said:


> They are actually together. Just faked crap for the reunion.


I was reading another site and someone posted (allegedly a friend of Anfisa's) that she is basically an escort, getting money, designer stuff and such...  but not back with Jorge


----------



## DC-Cutie

They have dragged the girl going to Spain and her storyline on for too long now.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

DC-Cutie said:


> They have dragged the girl going to Spain and her storyline on for too long now.



Right? I've been watching her go and go.. Like get there already, girl! lol


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

When her parents are driving her to the airport and she tells them that she didn't book a hostel   What the hell are you thinking?! What if you get catfished? What if you don't get along? What if you fight? Where are you supposed to stay?


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Both couples meeting the parents was all kinds of tragic.


----------



## arnott

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> When her parents are driving her to the airport and she tells them that she didn't book a hostel   What the hell are you thinking?! What if you get catfished? What if you don't get along? What if you fight? Where are you supposed to stay?



It was pretty funny when her Mom was saying, "Cortney is a smart girl".


----------



## arnott

Good lord, Loren needs to take a seat!             Even Alexei was telling her to sit down.         Just when I thought she was being less annoying and I stopped fastfowarding past her parts I can't stomach her again.


----------



## arnott

Grace123 said:


> They are actually together. Just faked crap for the reunion.
> 
> *I would love it if Loren, (did you know she has Tourettes, btw? lol) would just shut up and go away.*



Been saying that for 2 years but she's still here!


----------



## pixiejenna

Grace123 said:


> They are actually together. Just faked crap for the reunion.
> 
> I would love it if Loren, (did you know she has Tourettes, btw? lol) would just shut up and go away.


I don't mind her stirring the pot at the reunion. I would however like her to stop pretending that her spokeswoman duties is a legit job.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> I don't mind her stirring the pot at the reunion.* I would however like her to stop pretending that her spokeswoman duties is a legit job.*



And then she has the nerve to tell Anfisa to "get a f*cking job".                  I just can't with Loren and her self-righteousness.


----------



## DC-Cutie

pixiejenna said:


> I don't mind her stirring the pot at the reunion. I would however like her to stop pretending that her spokeswoman duties is a legit job.


OK!  I bet her spokewoman duties only lasted a few weeks, like during the taping.


----------



## pixiejenna

DC-Cutie said:


> OK!  I bet her spokewoman duties only lasted a few weeks, like during the taping.


I don't think that they would even spend 2 minutes with her if it weren't for the tv exposure. She's the closet thing to a celeb they have.


----------



## Grace123

I wish the moderator would ask Russ why he decided to take a pay cut with a job that's way beneath his ability so that she can stay in Miami, go out to clubs with her cheap friends and pretend she works?

I'd like the moderator to ask Loren why she feels she can bash Anfisa for not working when all she does sit on her A and cry about her Tourettes? 

Danielle is superstalker, Mohammit is a nasty boy, and Pedro/Chantal no like Families Pedro and Chantal.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Grace123 said:


> Pedro/Chantal no like Families Pedro and Chantal.


I read this in my Pedro voice followed by "baby"


----------



## pinky7129

DC-Cutie said:


> I read this in my Pedro voice followed by "baby"



YASSSSSSS!


----------



## Grace123

https://k1experience.com/2017/08/27/ep-009-danielle-jbali/

Podcast by Bret, a former 90 Dayer who interviews the big D.


----------



## Grace123




----------



## DC-Cutie

Danielle's attorney was absolutely WORTHLESS.  So it costs more to get it annulled, she's on a show getting paid!  Use that money...


----------



## bisousx

I don't know why everyone on the reunion show vehemently defends Danielle. If I had a seat on the couch I would find it really hard not to laugh, especially when she cries or freaks out.


----------



## bisousx

arnott said:


> And then she has the nerve to tell Anfisa to "get a f*cking job".                  I just can't with Loren and her self-righteousness.



I really wish Anfisa would clap back at Loren.
But she dont GAF, all she's thinking about is getting free advertising.


----------



## DC-Cutie

bisousx said:


> I don't know why everyone on the reunion show vehemently defends Danielle. If I had a seat on the couch I would find it really hard not to laugh, especially when she cries or freaks out.


I guess they defend her because she's like a child.  They see the BS Mo has been spitting, while Danielle just sits there with that dumb smirk on her face.   I don't feel sorry for her one bit!  She should have never married him.  Should have sent him right back to Tunisia


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

This reunion/ tell all was a mess..
Can't wait for part 2!


----------



## bisousx

DC-Cutie said:


> I guess they defend her because she's like a child.  They see the BS Mo has been spitting, while Danielle just sits there with that dumb smirk on her face.   I don't feel sorry for her one bit!  She should have never married him.  Should have sent him right back to Tunisia



An overgrown child with a criminal record. Her poor kids, at least they have more sense than she does.


----------



## arnott

bisousx said:


> *I really wish Anfisa would clap back at Loren.*
> But she dont GAF, all she's thinking about is getting free advertising.



I would love to see Chantel and Loren go head to head!


----------



## pixiejenna

bisousx said:


> I don't know why everyone on the reunion show vehemently defends Danielle. If I had a seat on the couch I would find it really hard not to laugh, especially when she cries or freaks out.


I don't know either they are equally awful.  I think that they empathize with her because of what he says about her. And they turn the blind eye to the fact that she's a stalker with a criminal past. The stuff Mo says is pretty offensive that I think most people who are decent would defend. While she's no saint she's not acting up at the reunions like he dose. She plays victim the whole time.


----------



## Grace123

They're dwelling on last season's reunion and the 'smell.' But Mo never said it, SHE did! And everyone's supposed to feel sad for poor Danielle? She's a fool and Mo's a Tw@t but her victimization is all self-inflicted. 

Still can't stand Loren. Do you think she's had nose work done? Her nose looks a teensy perfect to me. Not that I care, just curious.


----------



## arnott

Isn't it interesting that both Loren and Chantal have homely looking sisters that look nothing like them.


----------



## mrskolar09

It's so easy to forget Loren has a sister lol
DH and I were saying that Loren's sister should get together with Artem and then Alexei's whole family could come here


----------



## Luv n bags

Watching Before 90 Days.  When Darcy and Jesse meet the parents.  While Darcy is pawing Jesse, he literally throws her hand off of him! I had to rewind to see that scene again.


----------



## bisousx

Apparently this was Darcey BEFORE all the surgeries. Wow.


----------



## Luv n bags

bisousx said:


> Apparently this was Darcey BEFORE all the surgeries. Wow.
> 
> View attachment 3812267



Unrecognizable! Holy s**t!


----------



## bisousx

More photos of Darcy.. she was beautiful before...


----------



## arnott

bisousx said:


> Apparently this was Darcey BEFORE all the surgeries. Wow.
> 
> View attachment 3812267



I didn't realize she had work done besides her lips.                    She should have left her face alone.   EDIT:   Okay, I take that back after seeing the 2nd picture.  Good job with the nose job!


----------



## arnott

tigertrixie said:


> Watching Before 90 Days.  When Darcy and Jesse meet the parents.  While Darcy is pawing Jesse, he literally throws her hand off of him! I had to rewind to see that scene again.



His body language towards her is very telling.           I also noticed that when they were in bed together his head was turned away from her.


----------



## Luv n bags

arnott said:


> His body language towards her is very telling.           I also noticed that when they were in bed together his head was turned away from her.



He clearly is not into her and it appears he is annoyed with her.  The body language and facial cues are very subtle, but there.

Jesse's stepfather hit the nail on the head.  He has nothing to lose, only gains.


----------



## pixiejenna

Wow she was pretty before all the work.


----------



## HampsteadLV




----------



## HampsteadLV




----------



## arnott

HampsteadLV said:


> View attachment 3813198



What's that rant about?!


----------



## HampsteadLV

http://starcasm.net/archives/373850


----------



## pixiejenna

Wow she's a hot mess of a drama queen. Can't wait to see the dirty laundry unfoldB your in your mid 40's and you thought that this would end well?!? Not sure how much harm she can do to her business because I've never heard of them. As far as tarnishing the family name I feel like that shipped probably when she was in middle school.


----------



## arnott




----------



## arnott

Tonight we meet a new desperate looking guy after a young filipino girl.   He looks straight into the camera and goes "please don't break my heart" in the commercial.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

can someone please help me out... i just started binge-watching seasons 5 (which seems to be former couples?). where are the episodes with these new pairs i see discussed? are they part of season 5, too?


----------



## bisousx

ccbaggirl89 said:


> can someone please help me out... i just started binge-watching seasons 5 (which seems to be former couples?). where are the episodes with these new pairs i see discussed? are they part of season 5, too?



There's a few shows:

1. 90 Day Fiance (new season coming in the fall)

2. 90 Day Fiance: Happily Ever After (following couples from the original show; that's the one you're watching now) 

3. Before The 90 Days (with the brand new couples like Darcey/Jesse)


----------



## ccbaggirl89

bisousx said:


> There's a few shows:
> 
> 1. 90 Day Fiance (new season coming in the fall)
> 
> 2. 90 Day Fiance: Happily Ever After (following couples from the original show; that's the one you're watching now)
> 
> 3. Before The 90 Days (with the brand new couples like Darcey/Jesse)


thank you so much. i guess i should be watching the before the 90 days one as well


----------



## pixiejenna

The reunion was pretty dull. Lauren basically fighting with everyone because her love with Alexi is real and no one elses is. As much as I don't like Mo he was spot on calling her out on crying every time she doesn't like hearing/dealing with. More petty fighting all around. Next week is when Jorge calls Afinsa a hooker.

The before 90 days was way more entertaining to watch.

Omg watching the arsonist swim was freaking hilarious! Im surprised  her parents gave him their blessing. 

The old creeper meeting the parents wasn't as bad as I was expecting it to be. Her family seems to be under the impression that she's a sweet innocent. They don't seem to know she's playing multiple guys at the same time. 

New guy with the hair love your mom she's hilarious. Who wears a open shirt to the airport really? I can't wait to find out what his GF is keeping a secret.

New old guy is super desperate. I'm sorry but no one is happy working at McD's even as a manager. His kids seem to have better sense than he dose. If your 14 year old can smell the fish maybe you should listen. Then he checks her profile and sees that she's active, calls her to confront her and it's her phones fault lol. In the preview his friends uncovered that she's talking to other guys online. Kind of like the stupid girl who goes to spain whose friends spent 2 seconds using google.

Looks like next week stupid girl gets stood up. I'm starting to think that her and new old guy would be a perfect. Both equally dumb and both seem to fail at using google.


----------



## arnott

So Darcey is 42, Larry is 37, and Myriam is 22.   Damn these people look a lot older than their ages!

Do you think Karine's boobs are real?    Karine sure has big ones for such a skinny girl.

I'm probably completely wrong but I suspect Myriam's big secret is that she's pregnant.   I noticed she kept holding her sweater closed when they first met and when it did open she had a bit of a belly.   That would also explain the big boobs.


----------



## arnott

Ugh @ the previews of Jesse's friend going in on Darcey about the age difference asking what it will be like when she's 80.     Sean dates someone 27 years younger and no one says a word.   Darcey dates someone 18 years younger and it seems like she's getting attacked now on 2 different occasions.      And I hate how Jesse always just sits there and lets it happen without saying anything to defend her.


----------



## Luv n bags

arnott said:


> Ugh @ the previews of Jesse's friend going in on Darcey about the age difference asking what it will be like when she's 80.     Sean dates someone 27 years younger and no one says a word.   Darcey dates someone 18 years younger and it seems like she's getting attacked now on 2 different occasions.      And I hate how Jesse always just sits there and lets it happen without saying anything to defend her.



Just my $.02, but it is the typical double standard.  It's ok for men to date younger women who have everything to gain, but not ok for older women to date a younger man.  SMH

As for Karine's breasts.  I personally think she is from a poor household and it would be difficult to afford surgery.  Coming from that type of background, if she were offered money or surgery (fully paid), I think it would be difficult for her to spend so freely knowing her family has immediate wants and needs.  I have met thin women who have naturally big breasts (way before the implant craze).


----------



## pixiejenna

I don't think Myriam is pregnant my guess is she's maybe engaged or something it looked like she was hiding her hands. Or her family doesn't know anything about him. Since the guy made such a big deal about her being Muslim out of wedlock baby is a big nono. I know it happens but if that where the case I don't think she'd be down to be on the show.

I don't think Karines breasts are fake. L like the other poster said she's way too poor to spend money on something like that. I did find a funny redit post that some woman contacted her through social media and told her not to be with him and his past. Then Paul posts something about how they are considering quitting social media because of this. And states that he never hiit a woman. The comments on the post are hilarious. I think that the person who reached out to her is legitimately trying to help/warn her. Karine is very naive and the fact that she can't see the creepiness ooze out of him is pretty alarming. I was kind of disappointed in her father for letting her go with him, since he's a retired cop he should have a better read of people. I think that the prospect of coming to America is blinding their common sense.https://www.reddit.com/r/90DayFiance/comments/6u73yo/update_paul_and_karine_new_drama/

Also I forgot to comment on Mo claiming to quit social media and go into hiding lmao[emoji23][emoji23] he's the biggest social media wh0re ever.


----------



## HampsteadLV

http://starcasm.net/archives/374770


----------



## HampsteadLV

http://starcasm.net/archives/374770


----------



## Luv n bags

Sean's lips remind me of raw liver.


----------



## arnott

Isn't it interesting that 20 year old Abby has been around so much,   she's teaching 47 year old Sean what to do in bed?!


----------



## Luv n bags

arnott said:


> Isn't it interesting that 20 year old Abby has been around so much,   she's teaching 47 year old Sean what to do in bed?!



That's because Chris "teaches" her things.


----------



## arnott

tigertrixie said:


> That's because Chris "teaches" her things.



Yep!


----------



## pixiejenna

Yah she's been around enough to have master dead eye at the ripe young age of 20. And she doesn't even appare to be drugged up either. Total dead eyes when she's with him, in bed and otherwise.


----------



## arnott

Loren and Pao are like a couple of mean high school girls ganging up and tearing down another woman's looks.                                            

Alexei was looking down and  so embarrassed when Loren was going on a rant saying how they're happily married!      Here we go again with her self-righteous, "No ones deserves it more than us" crap!


----------



## arnott

In the previews for next week it looks like Alexei has had enough of Loren's embarrassing outbursts and it shows her saying to him,   "You're saying I'm making myself look bad?".

People are saying that Loren had Alexei are the most solid couple but his body language says otherwise.


----------



## arnott

arnott said:


> Loren and Pao are like a couple of mean high school girls ganging up and tearing down another woman's looks.



Apparently I'm not the only one who thought this and Loren and Pao are getting backlash:

*Paola Mayfield and Loren Brovarnik assumed they could team up from their moral high ground and attack her* (as well as Danielle and Mohamed) with the same things being said by numerous fans in forums and on social media. They repeatedly accused her (and Mohamed) of not being here for “the right reasons” and *continually attacked Anfisa’s physical appearance.*

“Was she a mail order bride?” Pao asked Jorge. *“You couldn’t find someone, like, better than her, because she’s not that pretty.”* Pao later mentions that she read an article about gold digging academies in Russia where they train women to find wealthy men in America. (Alexei jokes that they probably have those in Colombia as well. Here in America we call it _Millionare Matchmaker_.) Pao asks Anfisa is she attended one of those academies. Anfisa replies “Yes, I took those classes,” before bursting out laughing and asking, “What do you want me to say?”

Pao and Loren (I will just call the duo Paoren from now on) continued their attacks, and Anfisa continued to laugh and shrug them off. This is when their ply started to backfire and public opinion began to sway in favor of Anfisa.

*Unfortunately for Paoren, they were relentless — so much so that it seemed as though they essentially hijacked the hosting job from Shaun Robinson.*

The bad poll numbers only got worse overnight, and *this morning the show’s fan base was overwhelmingly anti-Paoren — with quite a lot of people rushing to the defense of Anfisa!
*
Meanwhile, Loren has yet to respond to the backlash from fans — a backlash that includes The Tourette Association being inundated with people asking that they remove Loren as an ambassador!
*





*
Pao is currently competing for _Maxim’_s Finest 2017, which includes a $25,000 modeling contract and a two-page spread in the magazine. *“I want to influence and help empower others in a positive way,” Pao wrote in her statement.
*
^ That statement is comical after she tried to tear down Anfisa.                  

https://starcasm.net/archives/376075

The left out the comment Loren made about not being able to see past Anfisa's botox.    Is it me or did Loren's top lip look weird?


----------



## arnott

People are calling Pao out for being a hypocrite telling Jorge he should have defended Anfisa with his sister when she couldn't do the same for Russ with Juan.

Loren has deleted her instagram account because apparently she can dish it,   but can't take it.


----------



## pinky7129

In my opinion, sh*t got real when the two attacked anfisa. Everything else is so thought out beforehand that this was great to watch. I felt my sassy part be proud


----------



## bisousx

arnott said:


> In the previews for next week it looks like Alexei has had enough of Loren's embarrassing outbursts and it shows her saying to him,   "You're saying I'm making myself look bad?".
> 
> People are saying that Loren had Alexei are the most solid couple but his body language says otherwise.



He's embarrassed of her, and always has been. Alexei is way too sensible for her. Loren is a pretty girl but she is the most obnoxious one on the show.  

I liked Pao until I saw them ganging up on Anfisa. Loren doesn't have a job yet she feels entitled to ask Anfisa why she doesn't work. 

Pao's job is to model, which is - let's face it - a step away from escorting. Even on the show we see Pao's agent setting her up to mingle with rich guys at that "party". So neither of them are one to talk. 

I like women who are secure in who they are and don't need to tear down other women to validate their own choices.


----------



## pixiejenna

Lol you two Bs are too old to play mean girls. And if you want to play mean girls you better be able to handle the repercussions. Both of them shoot themselves in the foot. What ever will Lauren do now if she looses her "job" with the tourette association? Pao shifted her modeling over towards fitness modeling and even did some sort of coaching training. You can't think that you'll actually get clients after bad mouthing other women on national TV for her looks. Especially when you your self have had work done lol.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I still think Pao's 'agent' is some sort of cover for an escort service


----------



## bisousx

pixiejenna said:


> Lol you two Bs are too old to play mean girls. And if you want to play mean girls you better be able to handle the repercussions. Both of them shoot themselves in the foot. What ever will Lauren do now if she looses her "job" with the tourette association? *Pao shifted her modeling over towards fitness modeling and even did some sort of coaching training. You can't think that you'll actually get clients after bad mouthing other women on national TV for her looks.* Especially when you your self have had work done lol.



That's a good point. Who would hire a trainer knowing full well that the trainer is snickering over the client's extra couple pounds.


----------



## arnott

bisousx said:


> That's a good point. *Who would hire a trainer knowing full well that the trainer is snickering over the client's extra couple pounds.*



Exactly!          As for Loren I do wonder if she's doing all this for attention so she can extend her 15 minutes of fame.          Kind of like the girl on YouTube who made the "Dear fat people" video.    She did it so she'd get a reaction and people talking about her.           I wouldn't put Loren past this kind of attention seeking behaviour.


----------



## mrskolar09

Can't believe Pao had the nerve to trash Anfisa's looks.   As if she's some kind of top model.  [emoji849]

I still haven't seen the catch-up specials yet (waiting for DH to watch them with me) so I'm viewing vicariously through y'all lol.


----------



## arnott

bisousx said:


> *He's embarrassed of her, and always has been. Alexei is way too sensible for her. Loren is a pretty girl but she is the most obnoxious one on the show.  *
> 
> I liked Pao until I saw them ganging up on Anfisa. Loren doesn't have a job yet she feels entitled to ask Anfisa why she doesn't work.
> 
> Pao's job is to model, which is - let's face it - a step away from escorting. Even on the show we see Pao's agent setting her up to mingle with rich guys at that "party". So neither of them are one to talk.
> 
> I like women who are secure in who they are and don't need to tear down other women to validate their own choices.



From Day 1 Loren has seemed way more into Alexei than he is into her.   I made that comment on this thread way back when Alexei first arrived in America.     Loren is usually all up on her "Sexy Alexei"      while he looks like he can't stand her most of the time.    Even at the beginning of this tell-all it showed Loren saying to Alexei, "You look so f*cking delicious I can't stand it" and Alexei was like, "Okay...".

I also liked Pao before but now I've lost all respect for her and Loren.


----------



## arnott

Pao posted a lame "apology" on Instagram:

There is more to the Tell All that meets the eye... tardy cast members, productions sly influences, and the pressure to make good tv. It was wrong of me to talk behind anyone's back and disrespect others through degrading words. I let peer pressure get the worst of me and I ask forgiveness and understanding from my REAL FANS! It's up to us to accept and admit our mistakes.

There are always two sides to the story and since I've been bullied this way, I'm going to point out my side. We, as part of the K1 visa process (“Fiancé visa”), represent couples that are or went through the process and know how HARD it is to get approved. It wasn't right to tell them what we think because at the end we don't know them any better than you do BUT it's not right to make fun, take advantage of the visa process and make it look like a joke! For what reason? Money? Fame? Unfortunately, 3 of the 16 hours of filming is not enough to show EVERYTHING!

There is a huge difference between asking questions directly and giving our opinion face-to-face than what most of you are doing, which is insulting us by hiding behind a computer and calling us names. You talk about bullying but what makes you better than us by attacking us and hiding your face. This has come from defending domestic violence which is acceptable? people taking advantage of others which is fine? because people deserve and they are honest and to ask questions which now is considered bullying?

Again my sincere apologies my lovely and REAL FOLLOWERS, I hope you guys burned as many calories as I did watching the show this season!

https://www.instagram.com/p/BYoTKIyFfiK/?hl=en&taken-by=paola_mayfield


----------



## shiba

No comments on the CL?


----------



## Grace123

arnott said:


> Pao posted a lame "apology" on Instagram:
> 
> There is more to the Tell All that meets the eye... tardy cast members, productions sly influences, and the pressure to make good tv. It was wrong of me to talk behind anyone's back and disrespect others through degrading words. I let peer pressure get the worst of me and I ask forgiveness and understanding from my REAL FANS! It's up to us to accept and admit our mistakes.
> 
> There are always two sides to the story and since I've been bullied this way, I'm going to point out my side. We, as part of the K1 visa process (“Fiancé visa”), represent couples that are or went through the process and know how HARD it is to get approved. It wasn't right to tell them what we think because at the end we don't know them any better than you do BUT it's not right to make fun, take advantage of the visa process and make it look like a joke! For what reason? Money? Fame? Unfortunately, 3 of the 16 hours of filming is not enough to show EVERYTHING!
> 
> There is a huge difference between asking questions directly and giving our opinion face-to-face than what most of you are doing, which is insulting us by hiding behind a computer and calling us names. You talk about bullying but what makes you better than us by attacking us and hiding your face. This has come from defending domestic violence which is acceptable? people taking advantage of others which is fine? because people deserve and they are honest and to ask questions which now is considered bullying?
> 
> Again my sincere apologies my lovely and REAL FOLLOWERS, I hope you guys burned as many calories as I did watching the show this season!
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BYoTKIyFfiK/?hl=en&taken-by=paola_mayfield



Basically,  sorry, not sorry!!


----------



## Grace123

shiba said:


> No comments on the CL?



Yes! Are they real? Are they current? Pao kept flexing her foot to be sure the camera caught the red sole!


----------



## pixiejenna

What a waste of time to even post that. How dare people point out the fact that you bullied someone on a public platform? And no we are not bullies for calling you out on your ish ether. You are a grown @ss adult and you can't even own the ish you do. I'm even more confused why you believe that you have some sort of fan club following.


----------



## mrskolar09

Pao is obviously delusional, she also thinks she has a career in addition to fans


----------



## pixiejenna

No wonder her and Lauren became such good friends. Pao believes she has a career just like Lauren believes she has a job.


----------



## mrskolar09

Lol [emoji38]


----------



## MamaSleepy

Wow! I'm surprised after reading all the comments abt Paola and Loren here. Funny how we all watched the same show yet came to different conclusions. Your thoughts are making me re-think!

I thought Paola/Loren felt sorry for Jorge so tried to help "expose" Anfisa or at least squeeze out an apology. I thought they got more pushy and vocal as an attempt to anger Anfisa enough that she would let her guard down.

But on the other hand, while watching, I also wondered if Jorge n Anfisa had a mutual agreement which Jorge reneged on. Material goods in exchange for companionship. But Jorge entered the arrangement fraudulently,  knowing full well he couldn't supply money/things. Anfisa has been honest, Jorge deceitful.

Anfisa's bluntness and cool attitude, coupled with her stating the agreement facts of her expectations, comes across in our culture, as a b*tch, gold-digger, prostitute, etc. I think she feels she upheld her end of the bargain but he hasn't/can't and she's p*ssed. She left her country, family, friends, security, support, behind to be with Jorge. And now to be alone, thousands of miles from home, and attacked by USA society, well, I'd be scared.

Note that Jorge doesn’t dispute he plied her with gifts and future expectations. I think he hoped she would fall in love with him b4 he ran out of money and the agreement would be forgotten. But that didn't happen.
Then, (IMO) Jorge watched the show, saw how he looked like a chump, read social media, got embarrassed and mad. So, instead of admitting his scheme/fraud, he attacks.

Plz, I'm NOT claiming I'm correct or opposing other comments. But, I'm also cognitive we're watching 3 edited hours out of16 taped hours. Wonder what our conclusions would be seeing it complete and unedited?


----------



## livethelake

MamaSleepy said:


> Wow! I'm surprised after reading all the comments abt Paola and Loren here. Funny how we all watched the same show yet came to different conclusions. Your thoughts are making me re-think!
> 
> I thought Paola/Loren felt sorry for Jorge so tried to help "expose" Anfisa or at least squeeze out an apology. I thought they got more pushy and vocal as an attempt to anger Anfisa enough that she would let her guard down.
> 
> But on the other hand, while watching, I also wondered if Jorge n Anfisa had a mutual agreement which Jorge reneged on. Material goods in exchange for companionship. But Jorge entered the arrangement fraudulently,  knowing full well he couldn't supply money/things. Anfisa has been honest, Jorge deceitful.
> 
> Anfisa's bluntness and cool attitude, coupled with her stating the agreement facts of her expectations, comes across in our culture, as a b*tch, gold-digger, prostitute, etc. I think she feels she upheld her end of the bargain but he hasn't/can't and she's p*ssed. She left her country, family, friends, security, support, behind to be with Jorge. And now to be alone, thousands of miles from home, and attacked by USA society, well, I'd be scared.
> 
> Note that Jorge doesn’t dispute he plied her with gifts and future expectations. I think he hoped she would fall in love with him b4 he ran out of money and the agreement would be forgotten. But that didn't happen.
> Then, (IMO) Jorge watched the show, saw how he looked like a chump, read social media, got embarrassed and mad. So, instead of admitting his scheme/fraud, he attacks.
> 
> Plz, I'm NOT claiming I'm correct or opposing other comments. But, I'm also cognitive we're watching 3 edited hours out of16 taped hours. Wonder what our conclusions would be seeing it complete and unedited?



Have to say, your post sums up my thoughts as well


----------



## ccbaggirl89

MamaSleepy said:


> Wow! I'm surprised after reading all the comments abt Paola and Loren here. Funny how we all watched the same show yet came to different conclusions. Your thoughts are making me re-think!
> 
> I thought Paola/Loren felt sorry for Jorge so tried to help "expose" Anfisa or at least squeeze out an apology. I thought they got more pushy and vocal as an attempt to anger Anfisa enough that she would let her guard down.
> 
> But on the other hand, while watching, I also wondered if Jorge n Anfisa had a mutual agreement which Jorge reneged on. Material goods in exchange for companionship. But Jorge entered the arrangement fraudulently,  knowing full well he couldn't supply money/things. Anfisa has been honest, Jorge deceitful.
> 
> Anfisa's bluntness and cool attitude, coupled with her stating the agreement facts of her expectations, comes across in our culture, as a b*tch, gold-digger, prostitute, etc. I think she feels she upheld her end of the bargain but he hasn't/can't and she's p*ssed. She left her country, family, friends, security, support, behind to be with Jorge. And now to be alone, thousands of miles from home, and attacked by USA society, well, I'd be scared.
> 
> Note that Jorge doesn’t dispute he plied her with gifts and future expectations. I think he hoped she would fall in love with him b4 he ran out of money and the agreement would be forgotten. But that didn't happen.
> Then, (IMO) Jorge watched the show, saw how he looked like a chump, read social media, got embarrassed and mad. So, instead of admitting his scheme/fraud, he attacks.
> 
> Plz, I'm NOT claiming I'm correct or opposing other comments. But, I'm also cognitive we're watching 3 edited hours out of16 taped hours. Wonder what our conclusions would be seeing it complete and unedited?


i'm still watching this season, but i saw their original episodes and have seen enough this season so far to agree w/this (although i haven't seen the reunion yet). your perspective is definitely mine as well. i really get the impression this was a mail-order bride situation and she was led to believe he had much more money than he did. i'd be angry too, as she has every right to be. you can't fault her for expecting to get what she was offered. he seems to believe someone will love him just for him, but he's clearly deluded... that isn't the case with her anyway. i've watched all the seasons and although i can't think of the couples' names now, there have been several instances on the show where the women (in particular) think they are coming over to some grand mansion and they end up in a trailer park or in the guy's basement while his mom and dad are upstairs. i believe lots of men who go looking for wives overseas lure them with claims of cash since that's a big draw to many women looking to relocate - security and etc.


----------



## pixiejenna

I don't think anyone could handle 16 hours of this lol. 

I think like you said Jorge lied in hopes that if she feel in love with him he wouldn't have to fulfil hid end of the bargain or at least not to the extent she was demanding. Anfisa was a straight up front about what her expectations were. She wanted to be taken care of point blank. Kind of ironic that when people always want a partner who's honest and when they get it cry wolf. I also agree Jorge realized when he ran out of money what a chump he was. Add in reading comments on social media was the thorn in his side that put him on defense. Then in an effort to save face he's playing the "I was blinded by love card" to try to look better. The only thing he was blinded by was his d!ck.


----------



## bisousx

Re: Jorge and Anfisa

They have signed up for representation together, so I think they're just playing up the drama. 
http://heavy.com/entertainment/2017...e-nava-sign-with-talent-agency-90-day-fiance/
http://heavy.com/entertainment/2017...e-nava-sign-with-talent-agency-90-day-fiance/

_Great news! Jorge and I have signed with David Weintraub & Dwe talent for management & representation! For all business inquires please send an email to inquiry@dwetalent.com._​


----------



## arnott

Grace123 said:


> Basically,  sorry, not sorry!!



And "what makes you better than us?".


----------



## arnott

DC-Cutie said:


> I still think Pao's 'agent' is some sort of cover for an escort service



I can totally see Pao's agent as a Madam!


----------



## MamaSleepy

bisousx said:


> Re: Jorge and Anfisa
> 
> They have signed up for representation together, so I think they're just playing up the drama.
> http://heavy.com/entertainment/2017...e-nava-sign-with-talent-agency-90-day-fiance/
> 
> _Great news! Jorge and I have signed with David Weintraub & Dwe talent for management & representation! For all business inquires please send an email to inquiry@dwetalent.com._​


That article is quite an eye opener! 
Surprised, not surprised.


----------



## TheAnaVega

DC-Cutie said:


> am I the only one that thinks the agency Pao signed with wasn't a modeling agency, but more like some sort of undercover escort service?



That's what I told my SO ! She acts like a madam!


----------



## Grace123

arnott said:


> I can totally see Pao's agent as a Madam!



beeecausse it's my culshur, babeee! I am a sexy latino, mi amour!


----------



## shiba

Grace123 said:


> Yes! Are they real? Are they current? Pao kept flexing her foot to be sure the camera caught the red sole!



I haven't been keeping up with the styles but I think the ones Anfisa has on are at lease a few years old. Not sure if they are real. I thought it was interesting that there is no wear on Pao's, they look fresh out of the box. Lot of $ for someone who doesn't work, maybe they went right back to the store after the show.


----------



## arnott

shiba said:


> I haven't been keeping up with the styles but I think the ones Anfisa has on are at lease a few years old. Not sure if they are real. I thought it was interesting that there is no wear on Pao's, they look fresh out of the box. Lot of $ for someone who doesn't work, maybe they went right back to the store after the show.



Pao just bought a Mustang, saying hard work pays off:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BYi6yMOl9wj/?hl=en&taken-by=paola_mayfield


----------



## shiba

arnott said:


> Pao just bought a Mustang, saying hard work pays off:
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BYi6yMOl9wj/?hl=en&taken-by=paola_mayfield



I guess she does have a job, as a personal trainer....


----------



## arnott

shiba said:


> I haven't been keeping up with the styles but I think the ones Anfisa has on are at lease a few years old. Not sure if they are real.* I thought it was interesting that there is no wear on Pao's, they look fresh out of the box. Lot of $ for someone who doesn't work, maybe they went right back to the store after the show.*



She's wearing the same shoes here,  so I think she kept them:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BYPa5iolpjf/?hl=en&taken-by=paola_mayfield


----------



## Grace123

arnott said:


> Pao just bought a Mustang, saying hard work pays off:
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BYi6yMOl9wj/?hl=en&taken-by=paola_mayfield



She leased it. It's a lower end Mustang too, and it's $295 a month. I  know this because I belong to FB groups who do the work to find out EVERYTHING! lol But they don't know if the shoes are real.


----------



## DC-Cutie

arnott said:


> Pao just bought a Mustang, saying hard work pays off:
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BYi6yMOl9wj/?hl=en&taken-by=paola_mayfield


trickin' aint easy but it buys nice things apparently


----------



## arnott

Grace123 said:


> She leased it. It's a lower end Mustang too, and it's $295 a month. *I  know this because I belong to FB groups who do the work to find out EVERYTHING! lol* But they don't know if the shoes are real.



Link please!


----------



## jayne01

pixiejenna said:


> The reunion was pretty dull. Lauren basically fighting with everyone because her love with Alexi is real and no one elses is. As much as I don't like Mo he was spot on calling her out on crying every time she doesn't like hearing/dealing with. More petty fighting all around. Next week is when Jorge calls Afinsa a hooker.
> 
> The before 90 days was way more entertaining to watch.
> 
> Omg watching the arsonist swim was freaking hilarious! Im surprised  her parents gave him their blessing.
> 
> The old creeper meeting the parents wasn't as bad as I was expecting it to be. Her family seems to be under the impression that she's a sweet innocent. They don't seem to know she's playing multiple guys at the same time.
> 
> New guy with the hair love your mom she's hilarious. Who wears a open shirt to the airport really? I can't wait to find out what his GF is keeping a secret.
> 
> New old guy is super desperate. I'm sorry but no one is happy working at McD's even as a manager. His kids seem to have better sense than he dose. If your 14 year old can smell the fish maybe you should listen. Then he checks her profile and sees that she's active, calls her to confront her and it's her phones fault lol. In the preview his friends uncovered that she's talking to other guys online. Kind of like the stupid girl who goes to spain whose friends spent 2 seconds using google.
> 
> Looks like next week stupid girl gets stood up. I'm starting to think that her and new old guy would be a perfect. Both equally dumb and both seem to fail at using google.



OMG that "cover" the arsonist was putting on for the swim?!? I didn't even know those existed. And I loved when he couldn't get out b/c his pants filled with water. [emoji23] (I guess in his defense there's NO WAY I would've been getting in that water...)


----------



## Grace123

arnott said:


> Link please!



Am on my phone but go to FB and search 90 Day Fiancé. There are tons of groups lol


----------



## arnott

The conclusion of the 3 part tell all tonight!   Hopefully this will be the last we ever see of Loren.

And in Before the 90 days Sean makes a shocking discovery about Abby's ex Chris.    Oooh!         Wonder what it is!


----------



## arnott

Oh no!  Danielle's makeover show is off after she parted ways with her manager:

Gina Rodriguez has since responded on Twitter and confirms that Danielle has quit GR Media, but Gina says she was the one who made the decision to end her company’s partnership with Danielle because of Danielle’s “unstable behavior.” Gina says that things had escalated to the point that “we almost had to get a restraining order.”

http://starcasm.net/archives/376208


----------



## Grace123

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1761290467423138/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/272136723273210/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/90DayFiance/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1234965246588328/

Don't forget Reddit! hahaha


----------



## Grace123

Here's a picture of Beth's husband, Danielle's pal. I think she got him in Pakistan.


----------



## pinky7129

He Reminds me of the Great Mouse Detective movie villain...


----------



## mrskolar09

arnott said:


> Oh no!  Danielle's makeover show is off after she parted ways with her manager:
> 
> Gina Rodriguez has since responded on Twitter and confirms that Danielle has quit GR Media, but Gina says she was the one who made the decision to end her company’s partnership with Danielle because of Danielle’s “unstable behavior.” Gina says that things had escalated to the point that “we almost had to get a restraining order.”
> 
> http://starcasm.net/archives/376208



That's not hard to believe.  Danielle isn't exactly a paragon of stability lol.


----------



## arnott

mrskolar09 said:


> That's not hard to believe.  Danielle isn't exactly a paragon of stability lol.



Mo is probably thinking,   "I told you she's crazy!".


----------



## bisousx

I just read that Nicole and Azan are back for the next season.. YESSSSS... she is a young Danielle in training...


----------



## arnott

bisousx said:


> I just read that Nicole and Azan are back for the next season.. YESSSSS... she is a young Danielle in training...



I just saw the commercial for the new season of 90 Day Fiancé.   It's got a bunch of new couples and at the end of the commercial it shows Nicole telling Azan, "It's done, it's over!".


----------



## arnott

Grace123 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/groups/1761290467423138/
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/272136723273210/
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/90DayFiance/
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/1234965246588328/
> 
> Don't forget Reddit! hahaha



I see they're showing a picture of Larry with Jenny.   They always make it seem like they are about to get stood up.         Happened with Darcy, Paul, Cortney, and now Larry.    Larry said he went into his 401K to go to the Philippines.    Does that mean his retirement fund?


----------



## arnott

So Paul makes Karine get an STD test and he doesn't get one himself?!                Especially after his ex cheated on him and got pregnant with someone else's baby?!


----------



## Grace123

bisousx said:


> I just read that Nicole and Azan are back for the next season.. YESSSSS... she is a young Danielle in training...


Thank God! Without D&M, I NEED Nicole and Azan!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Grace123 said:


> Here's a picture of Beth's husband, Danielle's pal. I think she got him in Pakistan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3820381


those teeth look like they would rip out a uterus!


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> I see they're showing a picture of Larry with Jenny.   They always make it seem like they are about to get stood up.         Happened with Darcy, Paul, Cortney, and now Larry.    Larry said he went into his 401K to go to the Philippines.    Does that mean his retirement fund?


Yep dumb as F draining your retirement account for a girl who's not that into you.  Even his friend who recommend the site he met Jenny on and his wife in particular where both in total shock of how stupid he is. When they asked him how soon did they start saying I love t ou and he was like 2 days. She looked like she wanted to hit him upside the head. 

I don't think he'll get stood up but I think that he'll have to confront the fact that she's hustling.


----------



## pixiejenna

More Darcy getting railroaded for how much older she is than Jesse. And grass is green yawn. She's really pushing the proposal on him pretty hard too. This is basically set for failure from the get go. Kind of funny that Jesses friend pointed out he'd be a step father and it really seemed to freak him out. He didn't seem to think about that lol. Also his body language during the conversation screamed I couldn't be less interested in her. Also please stop saying that you feel young Darcy.

Dumb girl Courtney was stood up at the airport and sat in a park waiting over a hour for him. Imo this guy is a butter face I don't get how he's a big ladies man like they are playing up. I would have been livid if I traveled half way across to meet someone and they didn't even have the decency to show up on time. Then he tells her that she's going to a beauty pageant because he's a judge wtf is he smoking seriously. She wants to take a feaking shower and settle in. I'm guessing that she's planning on staying with him? At that point I would have peaced out and checked into a hotel if I was her. And him repeatedly commenting that he works a lot and she has to respect that doesn't bode well for her. He's clearly established that he's number one in his life and every one else needs to accommodate him.

Abby got her mystery rash while with her "friend" lmao Sean if that doesn't tell you everything you need to know nothing ever will. I don't know much about voodoo buy that lady called her out on her B.S. pretty quickly. She spent 2 seconds with her and basically told her that the rash is her punishment for playing two guys at the same time boom lol.


----------



## pixiejenna

Oh I forgot to add I can't wait to see Nicole and Azan back next season!


----------



## pinky7129

When Jorge says Anfisa cheated, all the other couples are awk sitting there...


----------



## arnott

DC-Cutie said:


> those teeth look like they would *rip out a uterus!*



Well that was random!


----------



## DC-Cutie

arnott said:


> Well that was random!


I know.. I think of the most random ish


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> More Darcy getting railroaded for how much older she is than Jesse. And grass is green yawn. She's really pushing the proposal on him pretty hard too. This is basically set for failure from the get go. Kind of funny that Jesses friend pointed out he'd be a step father and it really seemed to freak him out. He didn't seem to think about that lol. Also his body language during the conversation screamed I couldn't be less interested in her. Also please stop saying that you feel young Darcy.
> 
> Dumb girl Courtney was stood up at the airport and sat in a park waiting over a hour for him. Imo this guy is a butter face I don't get how he's a big ladies man like they are playing up. I would have been livid if I traveled half way across to meet someone and they didn't even have the decency to show up on time. *Then he tells her that she's going to a beauty pageant because he's a judge wtf is he smoking seriously. She wants to take a feaking shower and settle in. I'm guessing that she's planning on staying with him? At that point I would have peaced out and checked into a hotel if I was her.* And him repeatedly commenting that he works a lot and she has to respect that doesn't bode well for her. He's clearly established that he's number one in his life and every one else needs to accommodate him.
> 
> Abby got her mystery rash while with her "friend" lmao Sean if that doesn't tell you everything you need to know nothing ever will. I don't know much about voodoo buy that lady called her out on her B.S. pretty quickly. She spent 2 seconds with her and basically told her that the rash is her punishment for playing two guys at the same time boom lol.



Did you see the  preview for next week?   It looks like she walks out of the beauty pageant on him!              Wonder if she goes to a hotel.   She was planning on staying with him, remember she said she didn't book a hostel because if they didn't get along she would make him sleep on the couch or she would sleep on his couch.

Jesse always sets Darcy up to get grilled while he just sits there like an idiot.    I want to smack him and tell him to stand up for his woman, after all, he chose her.    I respect Darcy for handling all the rude questions with class.


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> Did you see the  preview for next week?   It looks like she walks out of the beauty pageant on him!              Wonder if she goes to a hotel.   She was planning on staying with him, remember she said she didn't book a hostel because if they didn't get along she would make him sleep on the couch or she would sleep on his couch.
> 
> Jesse always sets Darcy up to get grilled while he just sits there like an idiot.    I want to smack him and tell him to stand up for his woman, after all, he chose her.    I respect Darcy for handling all the rude questions with class.


Yep she finally grew a pair and walked out. Let's see how long that lasts lol. Stupid girl going half way across the world with no plans. If work is more important than picking her up and making her comfortable after a nearly 20 hour flight I think we all know how this is going to end.

I feel like Jesse doesn't even like Darcy. He just drags her around to be ridiculed and she's dumb enough to take it. I don't think that she's managing it well either. Her only retorts are she feels young and she's in it for the long haul. Not much of a response IMO for those questions. I feel like at her age she should be articulated enough to come up with a better response. Or have the balls to tell them off. Seriously if those ages where reversed and she was the young one they'd be telling Jesse how lucky he is not drilling her about what she's going to do when she's 80. Also Jesses friend used some fuzzy math if she's in her 40's, 30 years out shell be in her 70's. I almost feel bad for her because she's just taking the abuse.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Darcy looks so out of place and Jesse makes it even worse.  He sets her up!


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Yep she finally grew a pair and walked out. Let's see how long that lasts lol. Stupid girl going half way across the world with no plans. If work is more important than picking her up and making her comfortable after a nearly 20 hour flight I think we all know how this is going to end.
> 
> I feel like Jesse doesn't even like Darcy. He just drags her around to be ridiculed and she's dumb enough to take it. I don't think that she's managing it well either. Her only retorts are she feels young and she's in it for the long haul. Not much of a response IMO for those questions. I feel like at her age she should be articulated enough to come up with a better response. Or have the balls to tell them off. Seriously if those ages where reversed and she was the young one they'd be telling Jesse how lucky he is not drilling her about what she's going to do when she's 80. Also Jesses friend used some fuzzy math if she's in her 40's, 30 years out shell be in her 70's. I almost feel bad for her because she's just taking the abuse.



Antonio  couldn't even make time to ever  call/facetime/skype  Cortney, so  it's no surprise that he has no time for her in person.    This is going to be a contest of who's dumber, Cortney or Larry!       At least Cortney is self aware enough to know how dumb she looks.   Larry just seems delusional.

It feels like Jesse always takes Darcy into the lion's den and she gets ripped apart while he just watches.  Disgusting.


----------



## arnott

Antonio is the only one who greeted his partner with a long kiss on the lips first!         That was interesting!    Even Sean and Abby hugged for a long time before they kissed briefy on the lips.


----------



## arnott

So Darcey says if her daughters don't like Jesse that's a deal breaker for her.             Anyone believe her?


----------



## pixiejenna

Nope not at all. Doesn't matter anyways, one of them didn't even bother to be around for the all important FaceTime call to meet him lol.


----------



## arnott

bisousx said:


> *He's embarrassed of her, and always has been. Alexei is way too sensible for her. Loren is a pretty girl but she is the most obnoxious one on the show.  *
> 
> I liked Pao until I saw them ganging up on Anfisa. Loren doesn't have a job yet she feels entitled to ask Anfisa why she doesn't work.
> 
> Pao's job is to model, which is - let's face it - a step away from escorting. Even on the show we see Pao's agent setting her up to mingle with rich guys at that "party". So neither of them are one to talk.
> 
> I like women who are secure in who they are and don't need to tear down other women to validate their own choices.



Just finished watching the tell all finale.      I see  Alexei's body language told no lies!         And then Loren comes on and says she regrets nothing.   Nice!


----------



## pinky7129

Is paos lv bag real?


----------



## arnott

pinky7129 said:


> Is paos lv bag real?



I  think  so.


----------



## GTOFan

I hope so.


----------



## Sassys

They are over
http://realityblurb.com/2017/08/20/90-days-update-darcey-jesse-still-together/


----------



## Luv n bags

Sassys said:


> They are over
> http://realityblurb.com/2017/08/20/90-days-update-darcey-jesse-still-together/



Surprise, surprise.  Cue the sarcasm.  Even her rant on FB made Darcy appear insecure.  Beauty is in the eyes of the beholder, but I don't see why Darcy was like a dog in heat for Jesse?? He is not my cup of tea.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I'm still kind of catching up on episodes, but Jorge is an abused husband, right? Pretty certain Anfisa abuses/hits him in private. I have head of women beating men but you see it so rarely compared to men hitting women. I think that's going on anyway.


----------



## HampsteadLV

She just posted this on Instagram...


----------



## arnott

HampsteadLV said:


> She just posted this on Instagram...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3823603



I thought she deleted her instagram?


----------



## pixiejenna

Lol she looks like a brunette donatella Versace in that picture [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## mrskolar09

[emoji23] Spot on!


----------



## DC-Cutie

She needs to get a grip!


----------



## Sassys

HampsteadLV said:


> She just posted this on Instagram...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3823603



I'm sure the network got mad, that it was reveled they broke up, while the show is still airing. So, she is saving face.


----------



## HampsteadLV

Sassys said:


> I'm sure the network got mad, that it was reveled they broke up, while the show is still airing. So, she is saving face.



That's exactly what I thought


----------



## ccbaggirl89

i can't believe married couples fight this much... it's crazy


----------



## Grace123

Just can't WAIT for Oct. 8 and Nicole and Azan's debacle to start again!!


----------



## arnott

So Pao's excuse for not defending Russ to Juan was that Russ is a grown up.        Yet she got mad when Russ didn't defend her and told Jorge he should defend Anfisa to his sister.


----------



## TheAnaVega

Am I the only one that thinks that Abby contracted syphillis from Chris ?!

She has a huge body rash that she contracted from Chris ... hmmm

Sounds like syphillis to me! 

Nasty, which means Sean got it to and the signs haven't shown up. Voodoo is not going to cure a case of syphillis.


----------



## pixiejenna

Omg eww! I never thought of that I don't know what the symptoms are. If that's what it is and Chris comes out and says it hopefully Sean will be smart enough to to peace out. Somehow I doubt it he'll just find some reason to stick around.


----------



## arnott

Did Loren get her top lip injected?         It looks weird:


----------



## arnott

TheAnaVega said:


> Am I the only one that thinks that Abby contracted syphillis from Chris ?!
> 
> She has a huge body rash that she contracted from Chris ... hmmm
> 
> Sounds like syphillis to me!
> 
> Nasty, which means Sean got it to and the signs haven't shown up. Voodoo is not going to cure a case of syphillis.



I wasn't familiar with the symptoms so I had to google it.   The rash on the hands that they showed in the pic did look like Abby's but it also said it's a non-itchy rash.   Sean said Abby's itching would wake her up at night.

I see Sean wasn't as smart as Paul,  making his partner get an STD test first!


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Omg eww! I never thought of that I don't know what the symptoms are. If that's what it is and Chris comes out and says it hopefully Sean will be smart enough to to peace out. Somehow I doubt it he'll just find some reason to stick around.



Apparently they are still together.   Here is a picture of her with an engagement ring:






http://starcasm.net/archives/375244


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> Did Loren get her top lip injected?         It looks weird:


Looks like it.


arnott said:


> Apparently they are still together.   Here is a picture of her with an engagement ring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://starcasm.net/archives/375244


That ring is way too big to be from Sean if it's real lol. His home looked pretty poor, not I'm cheap single guy but legitimately destitute. I think he's like the other guy who emptied his 401K to visit his "girlfriend" in the Philippines.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

pixiejenna said:


> Looks like it.
> 
> That ring is way too big to be from Sean if it's real lol. His home looked pretty poor, not I'm cheap single guy but legitimately destitute. I think he's like the other guy who emptied his 401K to visit his "girlfriend" in the Philippines.


he was living in a reno home.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Looks like it.
> 
> That ring is way too big to be from Sean if it's real lol. His home looked pretty poor, not I'm cheap single guy but legitimately destitute. *I think he's like the other guy who emptied his 401K to visit his "girlfriend" in the Philippines.*



Yet Loren bashes Anfisa for her botox.                  Loren and Pao are the biggest hypocrites on the show.

How much did Sean say he invested into Abby when he arrived Haiti?    $12,000?    And the first thing he did was hand her a new iPad and Laptop!


----------



## Grace123

TheAnaVega said:


> Am I the only one that thinks that Abby contracted syphillis from Chris ?!
> 
> She has a huge body rash that she contracted from Chris ... hmmm
> 
> Sounds like syphillis to me!
> 
> Nasty, which means Sean got it to and the signs haven't shown up. Voodoo is not going to cure a case of syphillis.



She had scabies, according to her posts in one of the FB groups.


----------



## arnott

Grace123 said:


> She had scabies, according to her posts in one of the FB groups.



Bet she's going to say she borrowed Chris' jacket because she was cold and nothing more!       

*Transmission[edit]*
Scabies is contagious and can be contracted through prolonged physical contact with an infested person.[24] This includes sexual intercourse, although a majority of cases are acquired through other forms of skin-to-skin contact. *Less commonly, scabies infestation can happen through the sharing of clothes, towels, and bedding, but this is not a major mode of transmission*; individual mites can only survive for two to three days, at most, away from human skin at room temperature.[25][26] As with lice, a latex condom is ineffective against scabies transmission during intercourse, because mites typically migrate from one individual to the next at sites other than the sex organs.[27]

Healthcare workers are at risk of contracting scabies from patients, because they may be in extended contact with them.[28]


----------



## arnott

So the title  of tonight's episode is "Baby I'm worth it" and Myriam drops a bombshell on Patrick.    With that title could I be right about her being pregnant?     

And now that the Tell All is over, Before the 90 days is 2 hours tonight!


----------



## Grace123

This bunch is hard for me to watch. Sean and Paul just gross me out.


----------



## arnott

Jenny couldn't seem less interested in Larry.   She looked downright pissed when he said he lost his luggage.

Karine sure is eager for sex with creepy Paul.            Still     for making her get  an STD test without getting one himself.

LOL @ the beauty contest taking 5 hours!           After standing Cortney up at the airport, making her wait 2 hours at the cathedral and another 5 at the beauty contest,   he still expects to get laid!     

Poor    Patrick.         Wonder if he will stay or go back to the States.

Can't wait for next week for the Sean and Chris meeting!


----------



## arnott

Did anyone watch 90 Day Fiance What Now?     It had updates on couples from  seasons 1-4.    Wonder if they blocked out Josh and Aleksandra's baby's face so it wouldn't be obvious that the baby is not his!     

Melanie is pregnant but her and Devar aren't living together because he is going to school.   LOL @ Bev being skeptical that it's Devar's first child!


----------



## bisousx

Yeah can we talk about how obvious that baby is not Josh's? There is a photo of the baby on reddit but I won't post it here.


----------



## pixiejenna

Is the 90 day what now the one you have to download the app for? Or can you watch it online?


----------



## DC-Cutie

pixiejenna said:


> Is the 90 day what now the one you have to download the app for? Or can you watch it online?


if you're in the US and have cable, log into your cable provider online and watch it.


----------



## nova_girl

For the new season of 90 day fiance, the lady Molly looked (and sounded) familiar to me. I wonder if she's the same lady who had the reality show about her bra shop? I think it was called Double Divas but I can't remember what channel it was on.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Is the 90 day what now the one you have to download the app for? Or can you watch it online?



It was on TLC right after Before the 90 days.      It was actually lumped into the same 2 hour time slot which is why I thought Before the 90 Days was a 2 hour episode.


----------



## TheAnaVega

bisousx said:


> Yeah can we talk about how obvious that baby is not Josh's? There is a photo of the baby on reddit but I won't post it here.



Whaaaat! I didn't see the 90 day fiancé today josh and his wife 

Did I miss something ?!


----------



## DC-Cutie

bisousx said:


> Yeah can we talk about how obvious that baby is not Josh's? There is a photo of the baby on reddit but I won't post it here.


who do they think they're fooling?


----------



## arnott

So I guess Josh knows it's not his but has accepted the baby as his own?


----------



## arnott

I was surprised that Kiralyn (sp?) and creepy Alan from season 1 are doing so well after 3 years of marriage!


----------



## Grace123

DC-Cutie said:


> who do they think they're fooling?



This shows the baby and her best friend from home. She partied with him the night before she left for the states.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

arnott said:


> I was surprised that Kiralyn (sp?) and creepy Alan from season 1 are doing so well after 3 years of marriage!


really? i remember them, and she struck me as being very much in love with him. he was one of the few men that was completely financially stable and established when she came over and ready to give her the life she was promised. they both seemed quite stable and normal, especially considering some of the other couples this show has introduced.


----------



## arnott

ccbaggirl89 said:


> really? i remember them, and she struck me as being very much in love with him. he was one of the few men that was completely financially stable and established when she came over and ready to give her the life she was promised. they both seemed quite stable and normal, especially considering some of the other couples this show has introduced.



He struck me as an older man (not ridiculously older like the couples now, but he was 30 and she was 21, so different life stages) trying to mold a young inexperienced girl who would otherwise be out of his league.    He also seemed jealous and didn't want her talking to other men...if I remember correctly she was trying to model?   I thought she would leave him when she got older and getting attention from other men.   I looked back at the beginning of this thread and thought he was creepy back in 2014!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

arnott said:


> He struck me as an older man (not ridiculously older like the couples now, but he was 30 and she was 21, so different life stages) trying to mold a young inexperienced girl who would otherwise be out of his league.    He also seemed jealous and didn't want her talking to other men...if I remember correctly she was trying to model?   I thought she would leave him when she got older and getting attention from other men.   I looked back at the beginning of this thread and thought he was creepy back in 2014!


yes, you're right. he was jealous of her looks and etc. and she tried modeling. i could see she really loved him though (maybe as a bit of a father figure?). they just had a baby, i think?


----------



## bisousx

Kirlyam has the face of a mini supermodel. She's just stunning, except she's too short to be a model. I remember thinking she was totally going to get caught up in Hollywood and leave him


----------



## arnott

The couple I'm curious about is the one where the Thai girl didn't like America so the American guy reluctantly moved to Thailand for her.


----------



## arnott

bisousx said:


> Kirlyam has the face of a mini supermodel. She's just stunning, except she's too short to be a model. *I remember thinking she was totally going to get caught up in Hollywood and leave him *



That's what I thought, which was the reason he was trying to keep other guys away!


----------



## arnott

ccbaggirl89 said:


> yes, you're right. he was jealous of her looks and etc. and she tried modeling. i could see she really loved him though (maybe as a bit of a father figure?). *they just had a baby, i think?*



She just announced she's pregnant in the last episode.

Yes, that's it.   He was like a father figure to her which was what made it creepy.     He seemed to treat her like a child.     Now that they're older they seem better matched than before.


----------



## laurineg1

I was wondering why they were blocking out the face of Josh and Aleksandra's baby...now I know....that is really crazy for them to pretend they are so in love and acting like the baby was his.


----------



## pixiejenna

Maybe they had to blur out the baby's face because Josh isn't the real father and he can't sign off on having the kid on the show with out both parents consent. I hope to catch up with the show the next few days.


----------



## Grace123

If you look closely at Pao's right boob, you can see what appears to be the outline of her implant. But she's denied having them.


----------



## Tropigal3

Grace123 said:


> If you look closely at Pao's right boob, you can see what appears to be the outline of her implant. But she's denied having them.
> View attachment 3829889



Looks like shadows and lighting to me.  In any case, I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## TheAnaVega

Grace123 said:


> If you look closely at Pao's right boob, you can see what appears to be the outline of her implant. But she's denied having them.
> View attachment 3829889



I noticed that too


----------



## arnott

I'm not sure what you're talking about but I thought the consensus here was that Pao and Chantel's are fake and Karine's are real, although I still have doubts about Karine's.


----------



## arnott

laurineg1 said:


> I was wondering why they were blocking out the face of Josh and Aleksandra's baby...now I know....*that is really crazy for them to pretend they are so in love and acting like the baby was his.*



They must need money.    Why else would they put themselves up for ridicule?


----------



## Grace123

I don't know anything about fake boobs but wouldn't a decent surgeon make sure the outline of the implant isn't so obvious???


----------



## DC-Cutie

Grace123 said:


> I don't know anything about fake boobs but wouldn't a decent surgeon make sure the outline of the implant isn't so obvious???


my guess - Chantal got hers done in the DR and Pao in her country, not saying that they weren't decent surgeons, but sometimes the work can be on the less than decent side.
Karine should have made the weirdo get tested as well.


----------



## TheAnaVega

Grace123 said:


> I don't know anything about fake boobs but wouldn't a decent surgeon make sure the outline of the implant isn't so obvious???




It all depends on if they went above or below the muscle. Pre existing breast tissue makes a difference and thickness of skin and skin elasticity


----------



## Luv n bags

DC-Cutie said:


> my guess - Chantal got hers done in the DR and Pao in her country, not saying that they weren't decent surgeons, but sometimes the work can be on the less than decent side.
> Karine should have made the weirdo get tested as well.



I agree about the weirdo getting tested.  It should have been a mutual thing.


----------



## Luv n bags

arnott said:


> I'm not sure what you're talking about but I thought the consensus here was that Pao and Chantel's are fake and Karine's are real, although I still have doubts about Karine's.



In watching the show, both Karine's Mom and sister had big boobs.  Of course, her mom is thicker which would account for the boobs.  But her sister is thin like she is, and still has a full chest.  I still think they are real.


----------



## DC-Cutie

tigertrixie said:


> I agree about the weirdo getting tested.  It should have been a mutual thing.


his lips look like he already has a herpes breakout!  meanwhile, shes asking 'when can we have sex?"


----------



## Luv n bags

DC-Cutie said:


> his lips look like he already has a herpes breakout!  meanwhile, shes asking 'when can we have sex?"



She wants to seal the deal and get the hell out of dodge!


----------



## pixiejenna

It's kind of funny how much Karine wants to get down with the creeper. Yet despite the fact that she doesn't know English well she's already established that he's neurotic. I guess that just shows how badly she wants out.


----------



## arnott

tigertrixie said:


> In watching the show, *both Karine's Mom and sister had big boobs. * Of course, her mom is thicker which would account for the boobs.  But her sister is thin like she is, and still has a full chest.  I still think they are real.



Karine has a sister?!      When did they show her?


----------



## bisousx

arnott said:


> I'm not sure what you're talking about but I thought the consensus here was that Pao and Chantel's are fake and Karine's are real, although I still have doubts about Karine's.



There's a lot of skinny girls with naturally big boobs though. One of my close friends is built like that. 

I can't picture a girl whose family is as poor as Karine's and living in the middle of the Amazon getting a boob job.


----------



## Sassys

arnott said:


> Karine has a sister?!      When did they show her?



When Paul went to go see her, her sister came with her to pick him up.


----------



## Grace123

http://www.tlc.com/tlcme/get-to-know-the-new-couples-on-90-day-fiance/. Nicole hasn't changed.


----------



## MamaSleepy

Grace123 said:


> http://www.tlc.com/tlcme/get-to-know-the-new-couples-on-90-day-fiance/. Nicole hasn't changed.


I can't believe they're bringing back Nicole. It's horrible the producers are allowing Nicole to include her daughter May. They're exploiting Nicole's immaturity, lack of parenting skills, and a child's vulnerability for their own gain. Shame on them.


----------



## Grace123

Another picture from the new 90.


----------



## pixiejenna

I can't believe that Nicole is bringing her daughter this time. You can't sponsor him but you can afford to fly 2 people across the world? It will be interesting to see how his family reacts to her daughter.


----------



## TheAnaVega

I forgot to mention that anfisa and Jorge live in my buildinand my SO just saw them 20 minutes ago. Hilarious. Sad their story line is done but I'm sure they'll have a spin off asap that's why they were drumming up drama


----------



## arnott

TheAnaVega said:


> I forgot to mention that anfisa and Jorge live in my buildinand my SO just saw them 20 minutes ago. Hilarious. Sad their story line is done but I'm sure they'll have a spin off asap that's why they were drumming up drama



I'm guessing Anfisa is a lovely person in real life!


----------



## arnott

Who's excited about the Sean and Chris showdown tonight?!


----------



## bisousx

arnott said:


> Who's excited about the Sean and Chris showdown tonight?!



I didn't know it was tonight.. haha can't wait


----------



## DD101

nova_girl said:


> For the new season of 90 day fiance, the lady Molly looked (and sounded) familiar to me. I wonder if she's the same lady who had the reality show about her bra shop? I think it was called Double Divas but I can't remember what channel it was on.



She sounded familiar to me too! Is that who she is? I used to watch that show, they drove a car or a van that was plastered with the name of their lingerie shop....2 women owners, they were funny!


----------



## nova_girl

DD101 said:


> She sounded familiar to me too! Is that who she is? I used to watch that show, they drove a car or a van that was plastered with the name of their lingerie shop....2 women owners, they were funny!


I'm glad I'm not going crazy lol! Yes, that's the show I was thinking of. I'm sure we'll find out soon for sure if it's her but I think it is.


----------



## DD101

nova_girl said:


> I'm glad I'm not going crazy lol! Yes, that's the show I was thinking of. I'm sure we'll find out soon for sure if it's her but I think it is.



I think you are right!!!!!


----------



## arnott

Damn,   they saved all the drama for next week!

Did you see the sneak peek of Nicole and Azan on Before the 90 Days?     She was showing her daughter a picture of Azan on her phone and telling her that's Daddy!


----------



## pixiejenna

I caught the catch up show which was good. I didn't catch the baby's face getting blurred out. I didn't know why Josh is pretending that kid is his, guess his beard is doing her job.  The other Mormon couple are expecting. I don't know why they had that lame baby reveal party. Please unless everyone is completely blind it's pretty obvious that she's pregnant. I feel bad for Alla not getting along with his family for So long. Maybe the move will help them get closer. At least her son is seemingly happy.

I only caught part of the new before the 90 days. I don't know what happened but Graylo got wasted and worked up her boy toys panties. I didn't expect it to really play out any other way. Lol I don't like that shes playing victim either. 

The guy who went to the Philippines ugh. Jenny sounds so phony with her "yes love, no love" B.S. it reminds me of when someone calls you sweetie or doll. *gags* all of her speech sounds well regurgitated but she should put a bit more effort into it to make it sound more realistic.

I Paris guy is sticking around because he thinks that he can make her fall for him. Love his mom too funny. She's right as long as your there why not enjoy it. I forsee them fighting over her BF. 

Sean and Abby seem to be on two different planets. She wants to keep her sugar daddy and he doesn't want to share. 

I can't wait to see next week. Paul comes clean about his past. Of course after he sealed the deal, classy. I don't understand what else was going on did they get mugged? 

Also Nicole yelling and shoving Azen into a van, is this even new footage?


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

I wonder if Jesse's mom does her own weave, because chile.... Jesse is walking around looking like a glossy squidward and allowing his parents to be filmed looking like that.

Chris spends his winters in the DR. Sounds like he has money to support  Abbey, like she wants, but he isn't stupid enough to marry her. He probably has a bunch of Abbeys all over the place.

@TheAnaVega, do Anfisa and Jorge seem to still be together?



arnott said:


> Who's excited about the Sean and Chris showdown tonight?!



I can't wait. I hope the previews don't disappoint.


----------



## rockhollow

I'm sure if Chris was interested in marrying Abby, he would have done so. I agree with WhitleyGilbert, I bet Abby is just one of many, and he's happy to keep her as his DR playmate.
The interaction between Abby and Chris at the airport and car ride was not that of friends.
I'm not sure what Sean thinks, Abby has made it fairly clear that she doesn't want to break ties with Chris.

Darcy seems to be growing tired of being the subservient half of the relationship. Jesse must think that because she was older and desperate, it was going to be all his way. That man has a control problem.
It was funny, although a bit frightening to see him freak out at Darcy not wanting to just meekly obey him.
She must have been feeling pretty uncomfortable to leave and go to a hotel for the night.


----------



## pixiejenna

Chris certainly could support Abby the way she wants. But like you said he probably has a handful GF's all over the place. She's just a notch on his belt and he's not going to marry her or anyone else for that matter. He's living life on his terms with out having to awnser to anyone. I think Abby would happily marry him if he asked. I half wonder if she got involved with the other guy in hopes to make him jealous.


----------



## TheAnaVega

WhitleyGilbert said:


> I wonder if Jesse's mom does her own weave, because chile.... Jesse is walking around looking like a glossy squidward and allowing his parents to be filmed looking like that.
> 
> Chris spends his winters in the DR. Sounds like he has money to support  Abbey, like she wants, but he isn't stupid enough to marry her. He probably has a bunch of Abbeys all over the place.
> 
> @TheAnaVega, do Anfisa and Jorge seem to still be together?
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait. I hope the previews don't disappoint.



According to my SO who saw them the other day she was walking in front of him by like 4 feet and he was walking behind her. They weren't loving or affectionate and he just saw them passing by. He just said that it looked like she was leading him and he was following but they didn't look like a couple . But it was all at a glance so who knows 


Also I agree about how you feel about Chris.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

pixiejenna said:


> The guy who went to the Philippines ugh. Jenny sounds so phony with her "yes love, no love" B.S.



I think it's because she can't remember his name.


----------



## arnott

Vanilla Bean said:


> I think it's because she can't remember his name.



She's talking to so many guys she doesn't want to get them mixed up and say the wrong name so she calls them all "Love"!        Smart!


----------



## DD101

Yep, Abbie is Chris's side piece while he visits the DR...he's not interested in her for marriage, just for play. Alla, I can't help but think she will leave Matt when she can pay her own way and her US status is secure. Her little boy seems to like Matt though. Darcy is so desperate.....I can't stand to even watch their scenes. Don't care for that couple. Patrick....I like him, he seems like a sweetie. What a shame Miriam was not honest with him, but I also think he should try and enjoy Paris and the sights - you're there, just make the best of it. He's a good looking guy and seems a nice personality.....why he chose to leave the US to find love is beyond me. The 401K guy...he drained that account so he could scamper off to the Philippines to find his version of love.....(a man in his late 40's and a girl in her early 20's).....he will be fleeced....theres no fool like an old fool. I have no pity for him, his cousin and his wife were trying to talk sense into him and he just sat there like a dummy in denial. You get what you get!  Paul and Karine.....he's such a creeper, I have no words. Azan and Nicole.....I also saw she show a photo of him to her daughter and say "that's daddy". What a sicko. I feel for her young daughter.


----------



## pixiejenna

I used to work  with a guy who couldn't remember anyone's name, even though he's worked with us for 5+ years. All the females where "Boo" and the males where "bro". It really annoyed one of our managers who transferred to us. It was really funny because the subject came up  and she's like I hate that he dose that. And I'm like you know why he dose that right? She's like No why, and I explained to her that way he doesn't have to remember anyone's name. And as a added bonus people feel like they're his friend because they have a nickname so they're more willing to help him out when he asks for stuff. She had a talk with him and he had to use everyone s name after that lol.


----------



## arnott

DD101 said:


> Yep, Abbie is Chris's side piece while he visits the DR...he's not interested in her for marriage, just for play. Alla, I can't help but think she will leave Matt when she can pay her own way and her US status is secure. Her little boy seems to like Matt though. Darcy is so desperate.....I can't stand to even watch their scenes. Don't care for that couple. Patrick....I like him, he seems like a sweetie. What a shame Miriam was not honest with him, but I also think he should try and enjoy Paris and the sights - you're there, just make the best of it. He's a good looking guy and seems a nice personality.....why he chose to leave the US to find love is beyond me. *The 401K guy...he drained that account so he could scamper off to the Philippines to find his version of love.....(a man in his late 40's and a girl in her early 20's).....he will be fleeced....theres no fool like an old fool. I have no pity for him, his cousin and his wife were trying to talk sense into him and he just sat there like a dummy in denial.* You get what you get!  Paul and Karine.....he's such a creeper, I have no words. Azan and Nicole.....I also saw she show a photo of him to her daughter and say "that's daddy". What a sicko. I feel for her young daughter.



Larry  is  not late 40s,   he's only 37!

That was funny after he met Jenny he was saying,   "I have to ignore the voices in my head of my cousin and his wife."!


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

WhitleyGilbert said:


> I wonder if Jesse's mom does her own weave, *because chile.... Jesse is walking around looking like a glossy squidward* and allowing his parents to be filmed looking like that.


----------



## arnott

Jesse's  Mom reminds me   of    Betsey   Johnson.


----------



## Luv n bags

Larry doesn't bother me.  He just seems extremely thirsty! That Jenny bugs me.  She is so phony and you know what her motives are.

I kinda felt bad for Darcy.  She is so desperate that she can't see down the road with Jessie.  He is so controlling and intolerant of her impulsive behavior- they should not be together.  Watching two opposites try to make it work is cringeworthy.

Abby, Chris and Sean.  I agree with the other poster who said Chris rejected her as wife material so she had to find another vulnerable man.  Enter Sean.  Chris seems more charismatic than Sean and Abby seemed to be very charmed by him.  She sees Sean as her ticket out.

Patrick and that loser chick.  I don't understand why she didn't tell him about her relationship before he went to Paris.  Patrick is young, good looking and has a fun personality.  It won't take him long to rebound into a relationship.


----------



## DD101

arnott said:


> Larry  is  not late 40s,   he's only 37!
> 
> That was funny after he met Jenny he was saying,   "I have to ignore the voices in my head of my cousin and his wife."!



He's 37???!!!!


----------



## arnott

DD101 said:


> He's 37???!!!!



Sure     is!


----------



## pixiejenna

I guess Paul the arsonist is the one who gets mugged next week.  Kind of ironic you commit a crime and now your the victim.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> I guess Paul the arsonist is the one who gets mugged next week.  Kind of ironic you commit a crime and now your the victim.



I thought it was the camera guy who got mugged but we'll see.   Paul also tells Karine he's a bad person next episode.


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> I thought it was the camera guy who got mugged but we'll see.   Paul also tells Karine he's a bad person next episode.      [emoji38]


The preview was really hard to figure out what happened. I also thought it was the camera guy. I guess it was Paul Karine tried to chase Paul the camera guy follows her. She ends up sobbing in a field and the police get involved! 

http://www.intouchweekly.com/posts/90-day-fiance-mugged-machete-142676


----------



## Sassys

I think Larry is bisexual and him being hesitant when the producer said "you haven't had sex in 12yrs". He hesitated and said "I haven't had sex with a woman in 12yrs", confirms it for me. The girl constantly calling him love is annoying as hell.

Patrick trying to force someone to love him or be with him is so dumb. Enjoy Paris and move on.

Jessie and the bi$ch robe he had on. I can't...

Why in the world does Abby need to pick Chris up from the airport? It's not his first time there and I'm sure he can make it to the meeting spot on his own. Friends don't call you baby and keep telling you how beautiful you look. He looks at her like they are a couple. My gut tells me they are scamming Sean as a team.


----------



## DD101

Sassys said:


> I think Larry is bisexual and him being hesitant when the producer said "you haven't had sex in 12yrs". He hesitated and said "I haven't had sex with a woman in 12yrs", confirms it for me. The girl constantly calling him love is annoying as hell.
> 
> Patrick trying to force someone to love him or be with him is so dumb. Enjoy Paris and move on.
> 
> Jessie and the bi$ch robe he had on. I can't...
> 
> Why in the world does Abby need to pick Chris up from the airport? It's not his first time there and I'm sure he can make it to the meeting spot on his own. Friends don't call you baby and keep telling you how beautiful you look. He looks at her like they are a couple. My gut tells me they are scamming Sean as a team.



Chris looks at Abby like she is his next meal.....


----------



## DD101

arnott said:


> Sure     is!



Thanks for letting me know. I thought he was older....he looks older.


----------



## arnott

DD101 said:


> Thanks for letting me know. I thought he was older....he looks older.



He does looks older.

Sean and Chris showdown for real tonight!       Who's watching?         And then Sean tells Abby, "It's either me or him!".


----------



## pixiejenna

What a disappointing episode the drama was no where near as exciting as I was expecting it to be. 

Abby and Sean was pretty much what you expected to see. Sean realizes that she loves Chris more than him. Yet is still considering proposing because he love her. She has scabies isn t that what someone guessed? At least Chris was honest enough to explain it too her. Too bad Sean dosent know lol.

I'm upset that the article lied and said Paul got mugged when Karine was the one mugged.[emoji35] Paul came clean and flipped the eff out. Looks like she goes home next week but we'll see. I don't think that she really truly understands what he explained to her. She doesn't care but if she knew what he explained she would. I think that she's to naive and just  thinks that he's worried about having his heart broken again.

Darcy being asked to stay sober was fricking hilarious. I don't think she's been sober a day in her life. She's probably drinking extra because she's realizing how dumb she looks. Jesse really is controlling and I don't think that he realized what he has gotten into with her. 

God Courtney is dumb AF. I don't understand why she's even sticking around this long. Girl go to a hostel and meet other travellers who will treat yoiu better than this looser. He doesn't give two effs about her. He just wants to get her in bed and then brag about having a girl travel half way across the world to sleep with him. He uses work as an excuse for being sleezy. Girl you should be running from this guy.

I wonder how many more episodes are left. Some of the couple's we've barely seen and the new 90 day fiance starts next week.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Karine must really want to leave her village
Abby is a liar
Courtney is about as dumb as a box of rock


----------



## rockhollow

I think Abby is playing both men, and yes, is a liar.
She wants Chris and some kind of a more firm commitment from him, and is using Sean to try and get it, and if that fails, will still have Sean.
I thinks she was playing out of her league, cause Chris is playing her. That man isn't looking to make you any kind of a partner, he's already defined the position he wants from her and she went along with it, why would he want to change. I'm sure Abby is not his only plaything when he lives in DR.
Even with the way she's treated Sean, looks like he's willing to be second best and still wife her.

We finally saw the real Darcy, once she got a few drinks in her. Why she feels she needs to pretend she's this little, meek woman, willing to allow Jesse to be her lord and master in order to be in a relationship is baffling. It always drives me crazy when women act and be someone they are not, just to please a man. And then saying she's not going to ever drink again - ha! that's not going to last long.
It's going to be terribly embarrassing for her family to watch this show. Jesse is a tyrant, and what he's looking for, is not Darcy. This relationship is doomed.
I'm sure that's what his mother was trying to get across to Darcy at their luncheon.

Paul and Karine - another couple that are so unsuited for each other. 
Karine is so desperate to get out of rural Brazil, she willing to do anything, apparently.
Paul really has mental problems, he seems to becoming more and more unstable the longer he is in Brazil.
Has he even changed his clothes since arriving. I image he's afraid of the water and not showering. He must be pretty ripe by now.

TLC has really outdone themselves with this season. All these couples are crazy!


----------



## Sassys

rockhollow said:


> I think Abby is playing both men, and yes, is a liar.
> She wants Chris and some kind of a more firm commitment from him, and is using Sean to try and get it, and if that fails, will still have Sean.
> I thinks she was playing out of her league, cause Chris is playing her. That man isn't looking to make you any kind of a partner, he's already defined the position he wants from her and she went along with it, why would he want to change. I'm sure Abby is not his only plaything when he lives in DR.
> Even with the way she's treated Sean, looks like he's willing to be second best and still wife her.
> 
> We finally saw the real Darcy, once she got a few drinks in her. Why she feels she needs to pretend she's this little, meek woman, willing to allow Jesse to be her lord and master in order to be in a relationship is baffling. It always drives me crazy when women act and be someone they are not, just to please a man. And then saying she's not going to ever drink again - ha! that's not going to last long.
> It's going to be terribly embarrassing for her family to watch this show. Jesse is a tyrant, and what he's looking for, is not Darcy. This relationship is doomed.
> I'm sure that's what his mother was trying to get across to Darcy at their luncheon.
> 
> Paul and Karine - another couple that are so unsuited for each other.
> Karine is so desperate to get out of rural Brazil, she willing to do anything, apparently.
> Paul really has mental problems, he seems to becoming more and more unstable the longer he is in Brazil.
> Has he even changed his clothes since arriving. I image he's afraid of the water and not showering. He must be pretty ripe by now.
> 
> TLC has really outdone themselves with this season. All these couples are crazy!



Hands down agree with all of this!!


----------



## DD101

Abby - Thought she'd get a commitment from Chris, try to make him jealous with Sean.....ain't a gonna happen. As my Mom would have said about Chris "he's got a girl in every port"!

Sean  - No fool like an old fool. He knows he's not her first choice, yet he's STILL willing to be with her. There is nothing so unattractive in a man as desperation. Sean reeks of it. He needs to grow a pair and bail.

Paul - He ran into the jungle....OMG. I mean, he could really get hurt or killed in there......then how on earth will Karine get out of her country? He's just so gross....such a creeper. But that jungle run made me laugh.

Courtney - Something must be wrong with her.  That guy is not into her at all, and she is oblivious. He's not even good looking. He's off looking and his head seems pointy on top. And with his glasses he gave me a poindexter vibe.

Darcy - I wish she would just cut her wig....that long witch hair does not suit her. And no more drinking? LOL!

Jesse - He's a bossy little thing, isn't he? He's what 24? LOL....trying to lay the law down with a 40 something woman, it's laughable. Darcy cannot keep the meek little woman act up anymore. Why she adopted this persona I have no clue.


----------



## HampsteadLV

According to instagram... sean and abby are in a happy relationship...


----------



## Sassys

That mugging was so fake. Karine had her phone out the entire time, then when they ge to the steps to talk she says, oh I have no phone. Her shorts had no pockets. After she leaves Paul in the woods, all of a sudden she has a black phone. Her phone was never black. Karine's phone had a gold case on it (you can clearly see after they rollerblade and go sit on a bench). KArine uses her translator app on her phone when they are sitting on the bench, but says i have no phone when they are on the steps and uses Paul's phone for the translator app. She also keeps saying give me your phone for the app to Paul while in the woods, but her phone as it as well, so why would she need his phone to use the app.

So either the mugging was fake or it happened before he told her she is a criminal.


----------



## HampsteadLV

Sassys said:


> That mugging was so fake. Karine had her phone out the entire time, then when they ge to the steps to talk she says, oh I have no phone. Her shorts had no pockets. After she leaves Paul in the woods, all of a sudden she has a black phone. Her phone was never black. Karine's phone had a gold case on it (you can clearly see after they rollerblade and go sit on a bench). KArine uses her translator app on her phone when they are sitting on the bench, but says i have no phone when they are on the steps and uses Paul's phone for the translator app.
> 
> So either the mugging was fake or it happened before he told her she is a criminal.



I agree.. it seemed very fake... the action were so planned that minutes before he told her to be careful with her phone. And he said : oh yeah, they will just get from a gringo.,


----------



## Sassys

HampsteadLV said:


> I agree.. it seemed very fake... the action were so planned that minutes before he told her to be careful with her phone. And he said : oh yeah, they will just get from a gringo.,


Exactly


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Chris is so sleazy looking.. and with scabies  Gross!
Cortney is delusional about the Spanish guy, who isn't even remotely cute  She needs to get a clue, and soon.
Paul is all shades of crazy, running into the woods like that.. wtf? Karine needs to hard pass on him.
Darcy.. stop embarrassing yourself and go home to your kids, please.


----------



## Sassys

Darcy & Jessie - I can't. That woman had 2 glasses of wine and was hardly drunk. I need this 24yr old to get a grip. I don't care what you saw/experienced in the past with others; that woman was not drunk and no way am I agreeing to this man what I can and can't drink.

Also, Darcy looks soooooo much better without make-up


----------



## arnott

I thought Darcy's jowls/sagging on her face was prominent when she didn't have  makeup on.


----------



## pixiejenna

They do but her face looks 10 years younger without the make up, it's pretty harsh.


----------



## DD101

Darcy really did look younger w/o all the makeup.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Some of ya'll really think the mugging was fake? I gotta go back and watch it again.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

oh boy... watching these people just makes all my problems feel like nothing. they're all so deluded i can't even pick the craziest one from the bunch


----------



## arnott

New season starts tonight!


----------



## Sassys

So Karine gets a “new phone” the next day with the exact same gold case. So fake 

She’s dirt poor but can afford a new phone the next day. Bull


----------



## HampsteadLV

Sassys said:


> So Karine gets a “new phone” the next day with the exact same gold case. So fake
> 
> She’s dirt poor but can afford a new phone the next day. Bull



Exactly [emoji849][emoji849][emoji849]


----------



## Sassys

Eating grilled pork is “adventurous eating”?


----------



## DC-Cutie

so aside from Mariam having a boyfriend, she and Patrick seem the most normal out of this batch.  

and dude not wanting to even try Lechon is a fool!  That's some good eating.  It's not just grilled pork, it's so much more.  It's yummy, the crunchy skin is my favorite


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> so aside from Mariam having a boyfriend, she and Patrick seem the most normal out of this batch.
> 
> and dude not wanting to even try Lechon is a fool!  That's some good eating.  It's not just grilled pork, it's so much more.  It's yummy, the crunchy skin is my favorite



He’s from Kentucky and acts like pork is grilled eel or worms. My friends and I are sitting here like since when is pork such an odd food. Now if he didn’t eat pork then say that, but I doubt he doesn’t eat pork.


----------



## DC-Cutie

for some people seeing an animal in it's entirety can be offputting, like whole grilled fish.  But he's acting like he can't just eat some Pork shoulder and call it a day!


----------



## Sassys

Another desperate dumb 40 something mom smh

Another idiot teaching her daughters to chase a 26yr old in another country and bring them around your children after 2months. I can’t with the stupidity.


----------



## Sassys

OMG, Nicole teaches her daughter to call this man Daddy. She is NUTS!!!
I can’t believe this moron teaches her daughter to call him daddy

Her father is so stupid to pay for this man. These people get dumber and dumber.


----------



## Sassys

Uh oh. Thailand = capital of lady boys


----------



## pixiejenna

I don't get why the mclooser couldn't eat pork. I don't like seeing my meat in animal form however his reaction was childish. Jenny was pretty embarrassed by him.

I can't say if the mugging was real or fake. But it's weird that she seems to have 2 cell phones.

Court is so annoying to warch. I don't know why she expects him to change he's a jerk. His friend acting like she should feel special because he's taking it slow with her he's just helping his friend seal the deal. Looks like she has sex with hi m next week and he  bounces the next morning lol. That will be funny to watch.

Patrick really is trying hard to get Miriam to leave her boyfriend for him. I'm not sure if hes doing it because he wants her or if he wants to break them up as pay back for her lying to him.


The new couple's. Ugh another cougar acting like she's in high school. 

I can't believe that Nicole somehow got her dad to sponsor Azen, wtf is wrong with him? She's not moving there with May she wouldn't last a week without TLC paying the way. 

Then we have a princess who's whole family of 20 is against her fiance. What did she say 6 sisters and 3 brothers? 

Then we have a not quite sugar daddy. Whos best friend is funding his lifestyle. His wife didn't look pleased and I can't say I blame her. She's watched her husband and give this idiot a lot of money. His girlfriend only loves him 90% because he's old and not handsome. I feel like she'll bounce once she realizes he has no money. This girl will be really angry when. She realizes she wasted her time with a looser with nothing. The fact that he's living off of his friend for a solid 3 years I can only imagine how much this guy has hustled his friend out of over the years. My guess is somewhere in the six figure range.


----------



## arnott

DC-Cutie said:


> so aside from Mariam having a boyfriend, she and Patrick seem the most normal out of this batch.
> 
> and dude not wanting to even try Lechon is a fool!  That's some good eating.  It's not just grilled pork, it's so much more.  It's yummy, the crunchy skin is my favorite



Is Lechon the same as the roast pork you get at the Chinese butcher?        I've never heard it called that before.


----------



## arnott

Jenny's family seems even more poor than Karine's.    At least Karine's family house had separate rooms with doors.     Jenny's house just had makeshift curtains.


----------



## DC-Cutie

arnott said:


> Is Lechon the same as the roast pork you get at the Chinese butcher?        I've never heard it called that before.


possibly.  I'lve never had the chinese version.


----------



## Luv n bags

DC-Cutie said:


> possibly.  I'lve never had the chinese version.



Yes, the same.


----------



## arnott

tigertrixie said:


> Yes, the same.



Thank you!       Now I'm craving roast pork!         

Chinese version looks like this:


----------



## bisousx

Jenny's dad whacking the pig's head off was so extra. I would've thrown up if I was Larry.


----------



## bisousx

Also I'm Asian too and we eat whole roast pig on special occasions.. well not everyone, I don't eat it if the entire pig is in front of me.

I'll never forget when I was in Vietnam and we were eating at this restaurant. The servers were carrying out a dead baby pig on a skewer with its skin still pink. The poor thing's size and face reminded me of my pug.


----------



## DC-Cutie

the couple from Thailand - if this bish say 'love' one more time!!!!  
We could start a drinking game, but I'm afraid we would all be wasted 5 minutes in


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> I don't get why the mclooser couldn't eat pork. I don't like seeing my meat in animal form however his reaction was childish. Jenny was pretty embarrassed by him.
> 
> I can't say if the mugging was real or fake. But it's weird that she seems to have 2 cell phones.
> 
> Court is so annoying to warch. I don't know why she expects him to change he's a jerk. His friend acting like she should feel special because he's taking it slow with her he's just helping his friend seal the deal. Looks like she has sex with hi m next week and he  bounces the next morning lol. That will be funny to watch.
> 
> Patrick really is trying hard to get Miriam to leave her boyfriend for him. I'm not sure if hes doing it because he wants her or if he wants to break them up as pay back for her lying to him.
> 
> 
> The new couple's. Ugh another cougar acting like she's in high school.
> 
> I can't believe that Nicole somehow got her dad to sponsor Azen, wtf is wrong with him? She's not moving there with May she wouldn't last a week without TLC paying the way.
> 
> *Then we have a princess who's whole family of 20 is against her fiance. What did she say 6 sisters and 3 brothers? *
> 
> Then we have a not quite sugar daddy. Whos best friend is funding his lifestyle. His wife didn't look pleased and I can't say I blame her. She's watched her husband and give this idiot a lot of money. His girlfriend only loves him 90% because he's old and not handsome. I feel like she'll bounce once she realizes he has no money. This girl will be really angry when. She realizes she wasted her time with a looser with nothing. The fact that he's living off of his friend for a solid 3 years I can only imagine how much this guy has hustled his friend out of over the years. My guess is somewhere in the six figure range.



Elizabeth has  6 brothers,    3 sisters.

I think Nicole is Daddy's little girl and can manipulate her Dad into getting her way.   She probably always has, while her Mom is always the one to tell her no.

That was funny when Nicole's brother said that Azan was 6 foot, 140 pounds and could lift an elephant.


----------



## arnott

Looks like Darcey finally gets her proposal!


----------



## arnott

bisousx said:


> Also I'm Asian too and we eat whole roast pig on special occasions.. well not everyone, I don't eat it if the entire pig is in front of me.
> 
> I'll never forget when I was in Vietnam and we were eating at this restaurant. The servers were carrying out a dead baby pig on a skewer with its skin still pink. The poor thing's size and face reminded me of my pug.



Did they eat it like a corn on the cob?


----------



## arnott

bisousx said:


> Jenny's dad whacking the pig's head off was so extra. I would've thrown up if I was Larry.



   I've seen a entire sheep head being served as a dish on TV so it didn't phase me.


----------



## arnott

DC-Cutie said:


> the couple from Thailand - if this bish say 'love' one more time!!!!
> We could start a drinking game, but I'm afraid we would all be wasted 5 minutes in



I didn't notice.     She couldn't possibly say it more than Jenny!


----------



## arnott

Speaking of weird food,  is chicken feet really that rare/odd?       I see it at dim sum all the time!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Can we vote to keep the couple - black woman and white guy?  She’s the truth serum and her facial reactions had me cracking up!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

arnott said:


> Jenny's family seems even more poor than Karine's.    At least Karine's family house had separate rooms with doors.     Jenny's house just had makeshift curtains.


every time i see Karine's family i wonder how they can get Internet dating sites and texting deep in the Amazon and i can barely get cell reception in Beverly Hills...


----------



## DC-Cutie

ccbaggirl89 said:


> every time i see Karine's family i wonder how they can get Internet dating sites and texting deep in the Amazon and i can barely get cell reception in Beverly Hills...


the whole thing makes no sense


----------



## rockhollow

I was in the Amazon, via Peru a few years ago, and we were surprised how many small rural villages, that would have only generators for power, but would have a cell tower. People living in what to us, was very primitive housing, but a cell phone in their hands. We would comment to each other about it all the time, because at the time, we lived in a rural area in BC and didn't own a cell phone as we didn't have cell service where we lived.


----------



## bisousx

arnott said:


> Speaking of weird food,  is chicken feet really that rare/odd?       I see it at dim sum all the time!



I grew up seeing chicken feet all the time but never tried it until I was over in Asia and they actually made it pretty tasty by deep frying with batter. At least it was crunchy and a part of a bigger meal instead of just a bunch of feet hanging around in a plate looking gray.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

DC-Cutie said:


> Can we vote to keep the couple - black woman and white guy?  She’s the truth serum and her facial reactions had me cracking up!


Nikki: "Don't say it.. This is the first actual proposal, but he's wanted to marry every single girl he's dated. CORRECT?!"
Chris: "I'm.. I'm not gonna deny that."
Nikki: "Thank you."

*Dead*


----------



## DC-Cutie

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> Nikki: "Don't say it.. This is the first actual proposal, but he's wanted to marry every single girl he's dated. CORRECT?!"
> Chris: "I'm.. I'm not gonna deny that."
> Nikki: "Thank you."
> 
> *Dead*


Nikki: and he's going to ask for more money...

that dude over there talking about a dowry, doesn't have a pot to piss in or a window to throw it out of!  If I was Nikki, I'd put my foot down at that point.


----------



## arnott

Forgot to mention that last week we got reminded of why Alan is creepy Alan.   We got a flashback of when he showed up at Kirlyam's modelling job because she wasn't picking up her phone.   Then he got jealous of all the guys in the room "looking at her".     At the end Alan said to Kirlyam, "You're not going to leave me are you?".    And she was like, "Let's just go."


----------



## bisousx

arnott said:


> Forgot to mention that last week we got reminded of why Alan is creepy Alan.   We got a flashback of when he showed up at Kirlyam's modelling job because she wasn't picking up her phone.   Then he got jealous of all the guys in the room "looking at her".     At the end Alan said to Kirlyam, "You're not going to leave me are you?".    And she was like, "Let's just go."



 I can’t say that I blame him for being insecure though, she’s out of his stratosphere.  Haha


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

When I saw the footage of little May running away, I knew she'd be okay: "You are both crazy, I'm out of here while I still have a chance!" *runs off*
Smart kid.


----------



## Tropigal3

I haven't really watched much this time around, but I find this season unbelievably dumb.  The people that is.  No one is remotely likable to me and they seems extra desperate.


----------



## DC-Cutie

here is Nikki and Chris


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

That Bra lady (can't remember her name) sounds and acts SO desperate, she is an easy target for a green card. I feel sad for her daughter


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Ooooh chicken feet. I spent my childhood in Peru, and I vividly remember my abuelita cooking this bomb noodle soup with chicken feet in it. I honestly think that I loved it, not only because the soup was amazing, but also because as a kid, I must have thought it was cool to see this creepy chicken foot just chillin' in my soup


----------



## Luv n bags

Larry better get accustomed to some unusual foods.  Asians don’t waste any part of an animal.  McDonald’s isn’t going to cut it for dinner every night if he has a relationship with a woman from the Philippines.  And for him to have zero social graces towards the family.  They cooked a very special meal for him and he didn’t even eat it.  I would be pissed too.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Courtney seems slow


----------



## pixiejenna

tigertrixie said:


> Larry better get accustomed to some unusual foods.  Asians don’t waste any part of an animal.  McDonald’s isn’t going to cut it for dinner every night if he has a relationship with a woman from the Philippines.  And for him to have zero social graces towards the family.  They cooked a very special meal for him and he didn’t even eat it.  I would be pissed too.


Not to mention the resources to prepare the meal, that pig probably cost them a lot of money. He doesn't get it at all, oh I like all the animals you have around, you freaking idiot these aren't pets they are dinner! Not for tonight but down the line, or are being used for food like chickens for their eggs. It's not like they tried to feed him an unusual food, I'm going to go out on a limb and asume that he's eaten pork before (ham, bacon, pork chops, pork rinds).


----------



## Sassys

pixiejenna said:


> Not to mention the resources to prepare the meal, that pig probably cost them a lot of money. He doesn't get it at all, oh I like all the animals you have around, you freaking idiot these aren't pets they are dinner! Not for tonight but down the line, or are being used for food like chickens for their eggs. It's not like they tried to feed him an unusual food, *I'm going to go out on a limb and asume that he's eaten pork before (ham, bacon, pork chops, pork rinds).*



Exactly what I don't understand. If he didn't eat pork, all he had to do was say, "my apologies, but I don't eat pork, I am so very sorry". But he never said that, which tells me he eats it. My 7yr old god son walks into restaurants telling the world, "he doesn't eat pork", we have to constantly shoosh him lol


----------



## Tropigal3

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> That Bra lady (can't remember her name) sounds and acts SO desperate, she is an easy target for a green card. I feel sad for her daughter



Exactly!  The guy probably knows she owns a shop and figures she has lots of $$.  So he's thinking she's a great meal ticket.  

Here in Hawaii we eat all types of things that visitors would find repulsive.  I actually like chicken feet Chinese style.  Have had pig intestines which were prepared salted over the grill and surprisingly tasty.  I won't even mention some of the stuff I've seen growing up in rural Oahu, lol! 

We took my father in law (who is from Ohio) to the Chinatown fish market and he got nauseous walking through it.  He was raised on a farm and ate mostly meat so even shrimp & crab was a bit of an oddity.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Patrick is a fake,too!   Damn!


----------



## DC-Cutie

and his IG page is a mess.  like I can't tell if he's trying to be a struggling exotic dancer or just a DJ

https://www.instagram.com/iamdjskills/


----------



## ccbaggirl89

DC-Cutie said:


> Courtney seems slow


she does, and her parents talk to her like a really small child, which is kinda odd. or maybe the parents were just odd.. hard to tell...


----------



## bisousx

That bit about Patrick faking his way into the show makes perfect sense. I hope she takes this tiny bit of fame and runs with it though. She’s very pretty.


----------



## pixiejenna

I never really felt bad for Patrick but if this ish is true I feel bad for Myriam. If I where her I'd call him out on his B.S. so he basically wanted his 15 minutes and a free trip to Paris. All this childish nonsense and he's a parent! He's literly put this nonsense above taking care of his kid?!?


----------



## arnott

Tropigal3 said:


> Exactly!  The guy probably knows she owns a shop and figures she has lots of $$.  So he's thinking she's a great meal ticket.
> 
> Here in Hawaii we eat all types of things that visitors would find repulsive.  *I actually like chicken feet Chinese style.  Have had pig intestines which were prepared salted over the grill and surprisingly tasty. * I won't even mention some of the stuff I've seen growing up in rural Oahu, lol!
> 
> We took my father in law (who is from Ohio) to the Chinatown fish market and he got nauseous walking through it.  He was raised on a farm and ate mostly meat so even shrimp & crab was a bit of an oddity.



I also eat chicken feet,  but I draw the line at pig intestines and coagulated pig's blood, which a couple of my friends eat.      I think it's a Chinese dish...bowl of rice with pig intestines and coagulated pig's blood on top.


----------



## pixiejenna

One of my former coworkers is Filipino and when they have family get togethers it's huge and there is tons of food. So her daughter started dating a white guy and at his first get together they refused to tell him what anything was because they knew he wouldn't try it if he knew. After trying everything his favorite was a dish with blood(I forgot what it was called). He really enjoyed it and was glad he didn't know beforehand because if he did he never would have tried it. I miss her so much she made the best mini egg rolls and empanadas.


----------



## DC-Cutie

When my Philippino friends have gathering, I go on an empty stomach because I’m about to eat GOOOOODDDD- pancit, lechon, lumpia, adobo, taro deserts, you name it. I’m eating it and getting a take away plate


----------



## Tropigal3

pixiejenna said:


> One of my former coworkers is Filipino and when they have family get togethers it's huge and there is tons of food. So her daughter started dating a white guy and at his first get together they refused to tell him what anything was because they knew he wouldn't try it if he knew. After trying everything his favorite was a dish with blood(I forgot what it was called). He really enjoyed it and was glad he didn't know beforehand because if he did he never would have tried it. I miss her so much she made the best mini egg rolls and empanadas.



The popular Filipino dish with pigs blood is called Dinuguan.  I've never tried it though.

I dated a guy in high school who was half Filipino.  Went to a party at his house and his Uncle laughed that I looked hesitant about making a plate of food.  He told me "We don't have black dog in any of the dishes."  

In any case...anyone who wants to marry someone of another culture should really learn about the culture and food beforehand.


----------



## pixiejenna

DC-Cutie said:


> When my Philippino friends have gathering, I go on an empty stomach because I’m about to eat GOOOOODDDD- pancit, lechon, lumpia, adobo, taro deserts, you name it. I’m eating it and getting a take away plate [emoji38]


It would be a crime if you didn't take a to go plate! 

God the last few days she worked I must have eaten like 40+ mini eggrolls a day. She set the tray up next to me so basically I ate one like every 5 minutes. Even my coworker was like omg Jen in the 16 years I've known you I've never seen you eat this much! She'd also always bring me  pancit for my dad(his favorite dish). She would legit bring me multiple to go plates one for me and one for my dad.


----------



## pixiejenna

Tropigal3 said:


> The popular Filipino dish with pigs blood is called Dinuguan.  I've never tried it though.
> 
> I dated a guy in high school who was half Filipino.  Went to a party at his house and his Uncle laughed that I looked hesitant about making a plate of food.  He told me "We don't have black dog in any of the dishes."
> 
> In any case...anyone who wants to marry someone of another culture should really learn about the culture and food beforehand.


That's the dish!


----------



## arnott

My friend just went to South Korea and ate a can of Silkworm Pupa!


----------



## arnott

Ugh that was so awkward,  poor Darcey!        It's like Jesse wants to tease her!     What the heck was the point of getting down on one knee for an "appreciation ring"?!       Is that supposed to be Darcey's consolation prize?          

I hope Cortney is not stupid enough to still stick around.

Previews for next week show Sean saying that he thinks the chances him and Abby will work out is 25%, and the chances she goes back to Chris is 75%.   At least he's not delusional!


----------



## DC-Cutie

does anyone know why the lady with the little girl went to Casablanca this time instead of Marrakech?


----------



## Tropigal3

arnott said:


> Ugh that was so awkward,  poor Darcey!        It's like Jesse wants to tease her!     What the heck was the point of getting down on one knee for an "appreciation ring"?!       Is that supposed to be Darcey's consolation prize?
> 
> I hope Cortney is not stupid enough to still stick around.
> 
> Previews for next week show Sean saying that he thinks the chances him and Abby will work out is 25%, and the chances she goes back to Chris is 75%.   At least he's not delusional!



I'm thinking the producers encouraged him to buy the (probably CZ) ring and get down on his knee.  Darcy must be desperate.  Man it's difficult watching these desperate women, ugh.


----------



## pixiejenna

OMG Darcy and her ring how freaking hilarious. You know that she's not happy about that. You know that the ring is a fake too. Ironicly Jesse is the most clear minded one on the show who even said 6 weeks together isn't enough time to get to know if you want to marry someone. He knows he just doesn't want to say on camera lol.

Courtney is dumber than a box of rocks. He legit peaced out after sleeping with her. I also don't think that she's being dramatic over not wanting to be in a apartment with no ac I'd freaking die of heat exhaustion. I almost feel bad for her because she's so dumb. He blows you off at the airport, drags you to a beauty pageant, peaces out after sex, leaves you in a sweltering hot apartment. Girl he's just not that into you. . .

I'm disappointed that Karine forgave the creeper but not surprised. 

I am really disliking Larry. As much as I know Jenny is using  him. He's coming off as a sleezy douche. I spent all my money, left my country, did all of this she owes me attitude *gags*. I've never eaten food like this b please I know you've had pork before. 

The old geezer and his Thai girl is going to be funny to watch. He can't even afford his trip there how can he afford her dowry for her parents? Wtf dose he think will happen when she comes here and he's still poor? I think they need their own show with his friends as costars!

I can't even comment on the phony in Paris.

Sean and Abby seem to be hanging on by a string mostly because he won't let go. 

The new group 

Omg I can't believe that Nicole is having May call Azen daddy day one so stupid. Lol at her for being jelly of May because he's hugging and kissing her.

The second Graylo and her family will be fun to watch her dad is going to pee on everything. I can envision her older daughter teaming up with grandpa on team deport him lol.

The young girl, Evelyn wow. I'm surprised how supportive her parents are. She was awfully smug with her bestie. I don't blame her for being concerned about the fact that they don't really know each other. To get married with knowing each other less than a year and have spent very little time together. She doesn't even realize that she's pretty much throwing away her life for a guy she barely knows. All in the name of love lol.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> The young girl, Evelyn wow. I'm surprised how supportive her parents are. She was awfully smug with her bestie. I don't blame her for being concerned about the fact that they don't really know each other. To get married with knowing each other less than a year and have spent very little time together. She doesn't even realize that she's pretty much throwing away her life for a guy she barely knows. All in the name of love lol.



I find it ironic that it's the 18 year old's parents that don't have a care in the world, while the older peoples' parents are the ones freaking out!

That was funny when Evelyn's best friend asked her what she's going to do about money and she replied, "I'm sure God will put a roof over our heads and give us food to eat.".


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Omg I can't believe that Nicole is having May call Azen daddy day one so stupid. Lol at her for being jelly of May because he's hugging and kissing her.



Well he did show May more affection than he has ever shown Nicole!   I was surprised at how genuinely happy and excited he was that May called him Daddy!     He seemed to really like her.


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> I find it ironic that it's the 18 year old's parents that don't have a care in the world, while the older peoples' parents are the ones freaking out!
> 
> That was funny when her best friend asked her what she's going to do about money and she replied, "I'm sure God will put a roof over our heads and give us food to eat.".


Her parents subscribe to the same level of crazy lol. Clearly God gave her talent to throw away for a man duh.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Her parents subscribe to the same level of crazy lol.* Clearly God gave her talent to throw away for a man duh.*



What talent?     I actually cringed when she was singing!


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> Well he did show May more affection than he has ever shown Nicole!   I was surprised at how genuinely happy and excited he was that May called him Daddy!     He seemed to really like her.


Poor may of course she's going to be excited for him to be her daddy she's never had one. Growing up with out a parent even at a young age kids realize that they are different from other kids/families and they want what they don't have.


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> What talent?     I actually cringed when she was singing!            [emoji38]


She's talented enough to have gigs booked for the next few months. I felt like what they showed seemed pretty average at best.The way they're acting like they are the Partridge family and will loose money if they don't preform. It makes me wonder what her parents do for work.


----------



## bisousx

Evelyn’s bff came across as a raging hater lol


----------



## bisousx

How did Nicole’s mom screw up so badly with her own daughter?


----------



## arnott

bisousx said:


> Evelyn’s bff came across as a raging hater lol



I didn't think so.   I think she was the only one with any sense.  I sure wouldn't be jealous if I was 18!


----------



## bisousx

arnott said:


> I didn't think so.   I think she was the only one with any sense.  I sure wouldn't be jealous if I was 18!



Her thought process was logical, but I could see jealousy written all over her face. She's never had a bf while Evelyn has had a string of them. And the BFF has hated all of her boyfriends too!

They're both really young but one of those things you learn with age and experience is if you don't agree with your friends' choices, you still gotta let them live and learn.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

DC-Cutie said:


> does anyone know why the lady with the little girl went to Casablanca this time instead of Marrakech?


Nicole and Azan? maybe he moved to a diff. city?


----------



## DC-Cutie

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Nicole and Azan? maybe he moved to a diff. city?


that would be the last thing you want to do when going through the Visa process.  from a background check perspective.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> that would be the last thing you want to do when going through the Visa process.  from a background check perspective.



maybe that's his plan


----------



## ccbaggirl89

DC-Cutie said:


> that would be the last thing you want to do when going through the Visa process.  from a background check perspective.


last time we met his family, so maybe it had something to do with being near the family. i don't think the previews indicated that his family was around this time.


----------



## DC-Cutie

ccbaggirl89 said:


> last time we met his family, so maybe it had something to do with being near the family. i don't think the previews indicated that his family was around this time.


ah, ok.. that's a thought.

All I know is these men from Morocco are getting some hefty, not so attractive women in their searches for "love".  Like he seems as repulsed as Mohammed AND he wasn't trying to kiss her either


----------



## ccbaggirl89

DC-Cutie said:


> ah, ok.. that's a thought.
> 
> All I know is these men from Morocco are getting some hefty, not so attractive women in their searches for "love".  Like he seems as repulsed as Mohammed AND he wasn't trying to kiss her either


at least Nicole/Azan have some attraction and affection, even if they just hug - we all know Mohammed was just looking for citizenship. Azan was nice to her daughter May, which i was happy to see. at least so far...


----------



## DC-Cutie

ccbaggirl89 said:


> at least Nicole/Azan have some attraction and affection, even if they just hug - we all know Mohammed was just looking for citizenship. Azan was nice to her daughter May, which i was happy to see. at least so far...


I didn't like the 'daddy' part.  no ma'am!  too soon


----------



## ccbaggirl89

DC-Cutie said:


> I didn't like the 'daddy' part.  no ma'am!  too soon


totally! that is so not cool


----------



## Sassys

ccbaggirl89 said:


> at least Nicole/Azan have some attraction and affection, even if they just hug - we all know Mohammed was just looking for citizenship. Azan was nice to her daughter May, which i was happy to see. at least so far...



Azan is the one that thinks Nicole is fat, never calls her and won't touch her. How is there affection? LMAO, it is clear he is using her. What kind of animal is mean to kids with cameras rolling lol.

You have to play the part until you get what you want.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Sassys said:


> Azan is the one that thinks Nicole is fat, never calls her and won't touch her. How is there affection? LMAO, it is clear he is using her. What kind of animal is mean to kids with cameras rolling lol.
> 
> You have to play the part until you get what you want.


i'm on episode 2, so maybe in 3 he's mean to May?  Azan hugs Nicole a lot, that's some affection. not the best at all, but far more than we ever saw from Mohammed


----------



## Sassys

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i'm on episode 2, so maybe in 3 he's mean to May?  Azan hugs Nicole a lot, that's some affection. not the best at all, but far more than we ever saw from Mohammed



No he's not mean to May. You said, "he seems to really like her" and I'm saying of course she's a kid. That would be pretty messed up if he was mean to a kid. even if he didn't like May, his agenda is to get to America, so he has to play the game any way possible. Being nice to May, is a part of it.

I don't recall him hugging Nicole. I recall last season, Nicole always clinging on to that poor man, like a love sick puppy. That nut case could not go 5min without out hugging up or touching that man and he always looked annoyed even if it wasn't because of his culture. Why in hell would a man that looks like Azan (not a bad looking guy), want with Nicole? Her own mother, father and step mother said, she's fat and not that pretty.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Sassys said:


> No he's not mean to May. You said, "he seems to really like her" and I'm saying of course she's a kid. That would be pretty messed up if he was mean to a kid. even if he didn't like May, his agenda is to get to America, so he has to play the game any way possible. Being nice to May, is a part of it.
> 
> I don't recall him hugging Nicole. I recall last season, Nicole always clinging on to that poor man, like a love sick puppy. That nut case could not go 5min without out hugging up or touching that man and he always looked annoyed even if it wasn't because of his culture. Why in hell would a man that looks like Azan (not a bad looking guy), want with Nicole? Her own mother, father and step mother said, she's fat and not that pretty.


Ok, gotcha. I would love to know if the "rules" Azan mentions about not touching another person in public are legit.


----------



## DC-Cutie

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Ok, gotcha. I would love to know if the "rules" Azan mentions about not touching another person in public are legit.


it's not.  Unless you're a Muslim woman.  The same rules don't apply to men.  I go to Morocco every year and see people in bars, restaurants, in the souk, medina, etc. touching each other and I doubt ALL of them are married.


----------



## rockhollow

I'm hoping that Evelyn and her spanish fellow are a good match. We really haven't seen enough of him to know, he could turn out to be a hard working, good husband for her. I know it's the norm for the couples on this show to be bent, but it would be nice to see a couple that do live in separate countries, met on line, fall in love and make it.
It does happen, my sister meet her husband online, they were from 2 different countries, met, feel in love, got married. He had to live here in Canada for almost 2 years before he got a green card and could work. That was almost 15 years ago, and they're still together and happy.
Evelyn is young, as she said, her parents were that young when they married and are still together.

And I agree with other fonts, the BF seemed like a hater - she came across as jelly!

I just don't see the bra lady and the young DM fellow making it. There is just too much difference going on there. He looks like a party boy (and why not, he's young), and I think she's really looking for a full time companion and partner, maybe even a baby daddy. She's (can't think of her name) has a strong, dominating personality, and looks like she's used to having things done her way. That toy boy might go along with all that control for awhile, but it won't last. He'll grow tired of her telling him what to do and when.


The fellow in Thailand is another big loser. Once that woman wises up and realized that guy is just a broke poser, she'll book it.
I thinks she's coming to the realization the guy's got nothing and is just stringing her along.
His juggling around of funds to make it look like he's got some cash is going to come crashing down real  quick.
I know he keeps telling her he's broke, but I don't think she really believed him, but is coming to that conclusion with every passing day.


----------



## Tropigal3

pixiejenna said:


> OMG Darcy and her ring how freaking hilarious. You know that she's not happy about that. You know that the ring is a fake too. Ironicly Jesse is the most clear minded one on the show who even said 6 weeks together isn't enough time to get to know if you want to marry someone. He knows he just doesn't want to say on camera lol.
> 
> Courtney is dumber than a box of rocks. He legit peaced out after sleeping with her. I also don't think that she's being dramatic over not wanting to be in a apartment with no ac I'd freaking die of heat exhaustion. I almost feel bad for her because she's so dumb. He blows you off at the airport, drags you to a beauty pageant, peaces out after sex, leaves you in a sweltering hot apartment. Girl he's just not that into you. . .
> 
> I'm disappointed that Karine forgave the creeper but not surprised.
> 
> I am really disliking Larry. As much as I know Jenny is using  him. He's coming off as a sleezy douche. I spent all my money, left my country, did all of this she owes me attitude *gags*. I've never eaten food like this b please I know you've had pork before.
> 
> The old geezer and his Thai girl is going to be funny to watch. He can't even afford his trip there how can he afford her dowry for her parents? Wtf dose he think will happen when she comes here and he's still poor? I think they need their own show with his friends as costars!
> 
> I can't even comment on the phony in Paris.
> 
> Sean and Abby seem to be hanging on by a string mostly because he won't let go.



Damn accurate!  They are so effen desperate!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Abby and Chris... there HAS to be a major backstory here. She is so in love with him it's crazy. I wonder if the truth will ever come out about these two.


----------



## Luv n bags

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Abby and Chris... there HAS to be a major backstory here. She is so in love with him it's crazy. I wonder if the truth will ever come out about these two.



Chris is probably the first one to give her the big “O”.  And the first one to give her material items.


----------



## HampsteadLV




----------



## bisousx

Groan


----------



## bisousx

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Abby and Chris... there HAS to be a major backstory here. She is so in love with him it's crazy. I wonder if the truth will ever come out about these two.



I don’t judge her too harshly because at age 20, who hasn’t fallen in love with a bad boy who didn’t want to settle down?

I’ll judge her when she’s older and knows better lol


----------



## pinky7129

bisousx said:


> I don’t judge her too harshly because at age 20, who hasn’t fallen in love with a bad boy who didn’t want to settle down?
> 
> I’ll judge her when she’s older and knows better lol



Lol too bad I learned that in my mid twenties [emoji23]


----------



## bisousx

pinky7129 said:


> Lol too bad I learned that in my mid twenties [emoji23]



You and I both! Haha


----------



## arnott

tigertrixie said:


> Chris is probably the first one to give her the big “O”.  And the first one to give her material items.


----------



## pixiejenna

Meh I don't really think that there's much of a back story to her and Chris. He's her first sugar daddy and the fact that he won't be exclusive with her probably makes her want him more almost like it's a game. Honestly she doesn't really seem that into Sean more business transaction like.


----------



## pixiejenna

OMG what I can't believe that Evelyn drove home spending half the time looking at her fiance. It's like she wants to get in a accident. I don't know what else to say about them.

The Graylo 2.0 had her makeup artist do her makeup wtf she legitimately has a make up artist. Her daughter was so late on purpose lol. Also if you can afford a make up artist you probably have a second car and can drive your damn self the airport. She legit is acting like a girl in middle school.

The other old guy with a Filipino bride seems like a real winner. 3rd marriage is the charm right? It's funny that he's like what in his mid 40's and has 3 roommates. It reminded me of Noon and Kyle. This girl has high expectations I'm not sure he'll live up to. They should be entertaining to watch lol.

Stupid Nicole still didn't understand other cultures. In other countries kids don't run around crazy and you don't run around in public screaming. I don't think that May is bad but I do think that she probably lacks stability and discipline. Kids her age need routine and structure I don't see Nicole giving. Still culturally daft. Azen was really embarrassed by the kid leash lol.


----------



## arnott

And Cortney still wants a future with Antonio!


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

OMG I just caught up with the last two episodes..
Nicole.. I can't with her anymore. My heart broke for her mom, cause she legit knows her daughter is a hot mess, that can't take care of little May on her own. She fears for the safety of the baby, and so do I. The lion backpack leash  I totally used that before, when I used to nanny in college. It's for the "runners," but you use it AND hold the kid's hand, so you teach the child little by little to hold hands and not run off. You don't just hold the leash, like a frigging dog  Poor baby, it's not her fault she has dum dum mom. Azan still playing the "no touchie" card.. okay, I see you.

The bra lady is all kinds of ridiculous. She was acting like darn teenager. So annoying.
The old dude, with the "supermodel" Thai girl  He needs to get real, real quick.
Evelyn and her reckless driving, with dad in tow  Did anyone pick up on her b!tchy attitude during the convo with her bff, and during the preview for next week? She was giving me major b!tch vibes 
I don't think Granada dude is gonna like this new attitude


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> ...
> Evelyn and her reckless driving, with dad in tow  Did anyone pick up on her b!tchy attitude during the convo with her bff, and during the preview for next week? She was giving me major b!tch vibes
> I don't think Granada dude is gonna like this new attitude


i did. i also saw it the week prior when she was bragging about being in love w/her gf at the coffee shop. she was downright mean and self-important, acting superior b/c she has a bf and her friend didn't. i think she's genuinely a nice girl but i definitely see a diva attitude and not-so-nice vibe coming from her. it was almost an eye-roll when David mentioned they could move one day.


----------



## Sassys

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> OMG I just caught up with the last two episodes..
> Nicole.. I can't with her anymore. My heart broke for her mom, cause she legit knows her daughter is a hot mess, that can't take care of little May on her own. She fears for the safety of the baby, and so do I. The lion backpack leash  I totally used that before, when I used to nanny in college. It's for the "runners," but you use it AND hold the kid's hand, so you teach the child little by little to hold hands and not run off. You don't just hold the leash, like a frigging dog  Poor baby, it's not her fault she has dum dum mom. Azan still playing the "no touchie" card.. okay, I see you.
> 
> The bra lady is all kinds of ridiculous. She was acting like darn teenager. So annoying.
> The old dude, with the "supermodel" Thai girl  He needs to get real, real quick.
> Evelyn and her reckless driving, with dad in tow  Did anyone pick up on her b!tchy attitude during the convo with her bff, and during the preview for next week? She was giving me major b!tch vibes
> I don't think Granada dude is gonna like this new attitude



That leash thing had me dying. If anything he could have at least walked to the side of her, so it didn't look so much like he was walking a dog.


----------



## Sassys

pixiejenna said:


> OMG what I can't believe that Evelyn drove home spending half the time looking at her fiance. It's like she wants to get in a accident. I don't know what else to say about them.
> 
> The Graylo 2.0 had her makeup artist do her makeup wtf she legitimately has a make up artist. Her daughter was so late on purpose lol. Also if you can afford a make up artist you probably have a second car and can drive your damn self the airport. She legit is acting like a girl in middle school.
> 
> The other old guy with a Filipino bride seems like a real winner. 3rd marriage is the charm right? It's funny that he's like what in his mid 40's and has 3 roommates. It reminded me of Noon and Kyle. This girl has high expectations I'm not sure he'll live up to. They should be entertaining to watch lol.
> 
> Stupid Nicole still didn't understand other cultures. In other countries kids don't run around crazy and you don't run around in public screaming. I don't think that May is bad but I do think that she probably lacks stability and discipline. Kids her age need routine and structure I don't see Nicole giving. Still culturally daft. Azen was really embarrassed by the kid leash lol.



What is it with this late 30's and early 40's men with no careers and no money lol. 

Larry (37) - Works at McDonalds
Thailand dude (late 40's) - borrows money from friend (how is wife allows this blows my mind)
Philippines guy (early 40's) - home automation and roommates


----------



## pixiejenna

Sassys said:


> What is it with this late 30's and early 40's men with no careers and no money lol.
> 
> Larry (37) - Works at McDonalds
> Thailand dude (late 40's) - borrows money from friend (how is wife allows this blows my mind)
> Philippines guy (early 40's) - home automation and roommates


Well I'm not expecting mensa quality guys on 90 day fiance lol. I feel like they are all lazy in life in general. No dreams or aspirations of any kind other than finding someone willing to put up with their nonsense.


----------



## pixiejenna

I forgot to add I also don't get how the Thailand guys friend still supports him. I feel like his wife probably brings it up but doesn't really push the issue hard. I think she's waiting for him to get burned and then will push harder. He won't stop funding this but when he dose he will be done with him.


----------



## arnott

After reading the comments here, I expected Evelyn's driving to be way worse.   She only looked at her fiance once and seemed to keep her eyes on the road the rest of the time.     She was so over the top while heading to the airport, she seems to think marriage is a fairytale where everything magically works itself out ("I'm sure god will put a roof over our heads and food on the table.")  and she can always have it her way.   It'll be fun to watch when reality hits.   In the previews it shows David saying to her, "I've given up so much and you're not willing to give up anything!".


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> OMG what I can't believe that Evelyn drove home spending half the time looking at her fiance. It's like she wants to get in a accident. I don't know what else to say about them.
> 
> *The Graylo 2.0 had her makeup artist do her makeup wtf she legitimately has a make up artist. Her daughter was so late on purpose lol. Also if you can afford a make up artist you probably have a second car and can drive your damn self the airport. *She legit is acting like a girl in middle school.
> 
> The other old guy with a Filipino bride seems like a real winner. 3rd marriage is the charm right? It's funny that he's like what in his mid 40's and has 3 roommates. It reminded me of Noon and Kyle. This girl has high expectations I'm not sure he'll live up to. They should be entertaining to watch lol.
> 
> Stupid Nicole still didn't understand other cultures. In other countries kids don't run around crazy and you don't run around in public screaming. I don't think that May is bad but I do think that she probably lacks stability and discipline. Kids her age need routine and structure I don't see Nicole giving. Still culturally daft. Azen was really embarrassed by the kid leash lol.



I was under the impression that that was just her friend doing her a favour.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

arnott said:


> I was under the impression that that was just her friend doing her a favour.


no, she said she keeps a makeup person around for her special events and etc. i think he has become a friend as a result of doing her makeup often


----------



## bisousx

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> OMG I just caught up with the last two episodes..
> Nicole.. I can't with her anymore. My heart broke for her mom, cause she legit knows her daughter is a hot mess, that can't take care of little May on her own. She fears for the safety of the baby, and so do I. The lion backpack leash  I totally used that before, when I used to nanny in college. It's for the "runners," but you use it AND hold the kid's hand, so you teach the child little by little to hold hands and not run off. You don't just hold the leash, like a frigging dog  Poor baby, it's not her fault she has dum dum mom. Azan still playing the "no touchie" card.. okay, I see you.



I am genuinely perplexed at how a seemingly nice, reasonable lady like Nicole’s mom messed up so badly.

Nicole is the classic living example of why corporal punishment is necessary lol.

It’s like the grandma is crying because she knew she effed up with Nicole and raising innocent May is her retribution.


----------



## bisousx

I don’t feel sorry for anything that’s coming to David (from Spain).

If you want a mature relationship, date someone closer to your own age. If you want a wild ride, then marry a teenager who will eventually grow up (and very possibly grow away from you).

There is so much in life that only time will teach you. Doesn’t matter if you’re both Christians, super conservative, attractive or whatever makes them look like a cute couple.No one knows who they are at 18. My bet is against them in the long run.


----------



## arnott

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> OMG I just caught up with the last two episodes..
> Nicole.. I can't with her anymore. My heart broke for her mom, cause she legit knows her daughter is a hot mess, that can't take care of little May on her own. She fears for the safety of the baby, and so do I. The lion backpack leash  I totally used that before, when I used to nanny in college. It's for the "runners," but you use it AND hold the kid's hand, so you teach the child little by little to hold hands and not run off. You don't just hold the leash, like a frigging dog  Poor baby, it's not her fault she has dum dum mom. Azan still playing the "no touchie" card.. okay, I see you.
> 
> The bra lady is all kinds of ridiculous. She was acting like darn teenager. So annoying.
> The old dude, with the "supermodel" Thai girl  He needs to get real, real quick.
> Evelyn and her reckless driving, with dad in tow  *Did anyone pick up on her b!tchy attitude during the convo with her bff, and during the preview for next week? She was giving me major b!tch vibes *
> I don't think Granada dude is gonna like this new attitude



You mean with her fiancé where David was saying how it was expensive for his friends to come to the wedding, and she replied, "I'm not changing my wedding just for them!"?     The way she said "MY wedding" instead of "our wedding" stuck out but didn't surprise me that she thinks it's all about her.

What "supermodel" Thai girl?          Did you mean Aika from the Philippines?


----------



## arnott

Did you all see in the commercials that Alan and Kirlyam had a 6 pound baby boy on October 6th?


----------



## arnott

bisousx said:


> I don’t feel sorry for anything that’s coming to David (from Spain).
> 
> If you want a mature relationship, date someone closer to your own age. If you want a wild ride, then marry a teenager who will eventually grow up (and very possibly grow away from you).
> 
> There is so much in life that only time will teach you. Doesn’t matter if you’re both Christians, super conservative, attractive or whatever makes them look like a cute couple.No one knows who they are at 18. My bet is against them in the long run.



At least it seems like David stands up to her and is not a doormat like some of these other  guys.    I have a feeling that is something Evelyn is not used to!


----------



## arnott

Am I the only one here who thinks Molly's older daughter is being a brat?      She'll be an adult in less than a year and therefore will probably be out of the house soon anyways...


----------



## Sassys

arnott said:


> After reading the comments here, I expected Evelyn's driving to be way worse.   She only looked at her fiance once and seemed to keep her eyes on the road the rest of the time.     *She was so over the top while heading to the airport, she seems to think marriage is a fairytale where everything magically works itself out *("I'm sure god will put a roof over our heads and food on the table.")  and she can always have it her way.   It'll be fun to watch when reality hits.   In the previews it shows David saying to her, "I've given up so much and you're not willing to give up anything!".



This is why kids have no business getting married. She is a child and has no clue about life.


----------



## Sassys

arnott said:


> Am I the only one here who thinks Molly's older daughter is being a brat?      She'll be an adult in less than a year and therefore will probably be out of the house soon anyways...



I don't. She has stated several times, her mother does this dumb sh$t all the time. Sort of like having a friend who constantly dates horrible men. No its not your life, but you get tired of seeing these men, having them around you and being cordial to them, when you and she know you can't stand them. It gets very tiring.


----------



## arnott

Part one of the 2 part finale tomorrow.    In the commercials we see Darcey ugly-crying in the airport!   I'm here for that!       And then it shows Antonio saying to Cortney he doesn't think he should go to the airport with her.    Shocker!


----------



## Tropigal3

arnott said:


> Part one of the 2 part finale tomorrow.    In the commercials we see Darcey ugly-crying in the airport!   I'm here for that!       And then it shows Antonio saying to Cortney he doesn't think he should go to the airport with her.    Shocker!



Sorry but, two stupid women.


----------



## arnott

Part 2 of the finale is a Tell-all tonight!     This looks interesting!         Jesse loses his cool!   And the woman sitting next to him looks nothing like Darcey.


----------



## arnott

Paul gives Karine his hair!


----------



## pixiejenna

Omg are you for real? I didn't watch it yet, the walking dead was a higher priority lol. If some dude gave me their hair I'd peace out and consider a restraining order. Wtf  is wrong with his family his mom gave him hair he gives Karine hair? This is NOT normal behavior at all.


----------



## Luv n bags

Caught up on Before show.  I am definitely losing interest.  

Abby and Sean.  Same old story.  Abby sucked Sean into the same relationship she has with Chris.  Difference is Sean is stupid enough to marry her.  I am sure she will continue her “friendship” with Chris once in the US.  After she secures her green card.  

Antonio got the sex he wanted and already moved on to new ventures - the day after they had sex.  I felt he was crying from relief that he didn’t have to be accountable for his time once Courtney left.  Courtney is living in a fantasy world.

Paul and Karine.  Paul could never get such a pretty, young girl.  Karine should have no fear that he won’t return.  Paul is so gross.

Darcy and Jess.  Poor Darcy.  She won’t leave the marriage thing alone.  That would drive me batty! Maybe I should say poor Jessie.  The ring situation is ridiculous.  It’s like a friendship ring that was given to one another at the age of 14! 

Yeah.  I’m totally bored with this show.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Omg are you for real? I didn't watch it yet, the walking dead was a higher priority lol. If some dude gave me their hair I'd peace out and consider a restraining order. Wtf  is wrong with his family* his mom gave him hair he gives Karine hair? This is NOT normal behavior at all.*



Yes,  he said he was taking a page out of his Mom's playbook!               Then he tried to pull a piece of Karine's hair out of her head to keep for himself!    She said, "No, don't pull my hair out!".


----------



## DC-Cutie

so Abby says she will not continue a friendship with Chris, but will still do business...  Now my question is, "what type of business?". Something tells me it's nothing to do with reselling panties and purses...


----------



## Tropigal3

DC-Cutie said:


> so Abby says she will not continue a friendship with Chris, but will still do business...  Now my question is, "what type of business?". Something tells me it's nothing to do with reselling panties and purses...



I think it has something to do with monkey's...


----------



## pixiejenna

My guess the kind of business that gives you scabies?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Corny really is dumb!  Her man said 'girls? no!'  which means, "girls?  no, I'm into men!!"


----------



## Sassys

Why is Darcy wearing a mic in her ear? Her body language says they are not together.


----------



## Sassys

I don't like how Darcy allows Jesse to stand up and talk down to her and the she gets timid. Nope, smh.  Not letting a 24yr old talk to me like he's crazy.

Why the hell does she keep wearing wedding sets?


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think it’s a flesh colored hearing aid.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

DC-Cutie said:


> so Abby says she will not continue a friendship with Chris, but will still do business...  Now my question is, "what type of business?". Something tells me it's nothing to do with reselling panties and purses...


i'm not her biggest fan at all but i think that's a legit answer from her. i *know* they have a backstory, i just do. but the business thing seems plausible, and if he's been funding it for years he's a sugar daddy for her. she's is extremely well-spoken and i bet he even helped her pay for schooling or business classes or something like that. she speaks with such fluency and has a rich vocabulary. her entire family spoke no English and her friends were so-so with the language, so she has an educational level that goes well beyond the norm. i think Chris has educated her and financed her life for such a long time and that's hard to let go of him unless she's 100% sure Sean can basically take care of her similarly.


----------



## bisousx

I like David from Spain. He's hands down the most intelligent person on the show.
I can probably appreciate him a little more than the others because my husband is French. He also doesn't understand why Americans need to have matching tuxes at weddings, or air conditioning, or need to label their relationships lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

I need Darcy to stop buying all these different wedding sets!  Lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i'm not her biggest fan at all but i think that's a legit answer from her. i *know* they have a backstory, i just do. but the business thing seems plausible, and if he's been funding it for years he's a sugar daddy for her. she's is extremely well-spoken and i bet he even helped her pay for schooling or business classes or something like that. she speaks with such fluency and has a rich vocabulary. her entire family spoke no English and her friends were so-so with the language, so she has an educational level that goes well beyond the norm. i think Chris has educated her and financed her life for such a long time and that's hard to let go of him unless she's 100% sure Sean can basically take care of her similarly.


I get what you’re saying. 

But if you’re looking for a husband, you gotta let your sugardaddy go.


----------



## Sassys

Jesse seems to be that dude that beats you then wants to forehead kiss you to death and say I'm sorry, but you did make me do it. Why do you make me do this. Nope


----------



## bisousx

Sassys said:


> Jesse seems to be that dude that beats you then wants to forehead kiss you to death and say I'm sorry, but you did make me do it. Why do you make me do this. Nope



Andrei gives off that wifebeater vibe as well. That blonde chick has no chance.


----------



## DC-Cutie

All these men seem like loose canons. But Darcy and Jesse give me cokehead rough loving vibes


----------



## bisousx

DC-Cutie said:


> All these men seem like loose canons. But Darcy and Jesse give me cokehead rough loving vibes



Could that be the one single thing that they have in common?


----------



## pinky7129

Oh my god... if anyone spoke to me the way Jesse speaks to Darcy...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Darcy is like that friend we all have - her man isn’t worth a damn, he’s cheating,  she has fussed him out, they break up.... next thing you know, they’re back together. 

Just draining.


----------



## DC-Cutie

can we discuss how absolutely disgusting and dirty Paul looks on a rolling basis!  I now a few germabphoes and if anything they like to take multiple showers/baths a day.  Paul looks like he might shower every 3rd Sunday


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> can we discuss how absolutely disgusting and dirty Paul looks on a rolling basis!  I now a few germabphoes and if anything they like to take multiple showers/baths a day.  Paul looks like he might shower every 3rd Sunday



Can  we also talk about why Karine always looks at him in disgust. That entire interview, she looked at him like "why am I dealing with this man".

Larry needed his 401K money, to get those teeth fixed. No ma'am.


----------



## DC-Cutie

because she is disgusted!  She is trying to get out that Amazonian village by any means necessary!  But once she gets to the US and gets her card, I have a feeling she will let her wings fly and flee...


----------



## daisychainz

Annie seems like such a genuinely nice woman, and her family was so sweet. David has no business being online and in Thailand looking for a wife when he barely has two pennies to rub together. He should get his life and money situation together before going on a search for a wife/companion he cannot care for. He cannot even give her family 1K and a buffalo? I don't know how much of the show is fabricated for dramatic effect, but David and his lack of funds is just making me so mad!!


----------



## arnott

DC-Cutie said:


> because she is disgusted!  She is trying to get out that Amazonian village by any means necessary! * But once she gets to the US and gets her card, I have a feeling she will let her wings fly and flee...*



That'll be kind of hard with the language barrier.   I imagine that once they do get married and she moves to the States, Paul will have Karine spend all day with his mother while he is at work so that he and his mother are the only 2 people she interacts with.    I wouldn't put it past Paul to not want her to go to school and learn English so that she'll be dependent on him and he'll be her only option.


----------



## bisousx

Just watched the Tell All and feel so bad for Darcy. No matter how dumb she is, Darcy seems like a sweet and kind person.  I hate to see a woman get belittled and her self esteem chip away.

Patrick's mom was rude AF. Patrick's so hungry for fame. I fully believe the rumor that they only chatted casually on Instagram several times before he came to Paris. Supposedly, he told her that he was going to be on a reality show and asked her if she wanted to join without giving details. I bet if her English was better, she'd have more strength to tell the full story.. she seemed taken aback and struggling to find her words instead of defending herself.


----------



## DC-Cutie

bisousx said:


> Just watched the Tell All and feel so bad for Darcy. No matter how dumb she is, Darcy seems like a sweet and kind person.  I hate to see a woman get belittled and her self esteem chip away.
> 
> Patrick's mom was rude AF. Patrick's so hungry for fame. I fully believe the rumor that they only chatted casually on Instagram several times before he came to Paris. Supposedly, he told her that he was going to be on a reality show and asked her if she wanted to join without giving details. I bet if her English was better, she'd have more strength to tell the full story.. she seemed taken aback and struggling to find her words instead of defending herself.


at some point it looked like Mariam was gathering her thoughts and about to spill the truth!  but Patrick stopped licking his lips for a second and started to overtalk her!


----------



## Luv n bags

bisousx said:


> Just watched the Tell All and feel so bad for Darcy. No matter how dumb she is, Darcy seems like a sweet and kind person.  I hate to see a woman get belittled and her self esteem chip away.
> 
> Patrick's mom was rude AF. Patrick's so hungry for fame. I fully believe the rumor that they only chatted casually on Instagram several times before he came to Paris. Supposedly, he told her that he was going to be on a reality show and asked her if she wanted to join without giving details. I bet if her English was better, she'd have more strength to tell the full story.. she seemed taken aback and struggling to find her words instead of defending herself.



I agree about Darcy.  I thought she looked really pretty.  Jesse’s abusive side reared it’s ugly head - and, he is emotionally and psychologically abusive.  Darcy can do so much better with a local man who would put her on the pedestal.  Instead of her putting this imbecile on the pedestal.  I hope she sees the light and moves on.  

Jesse must have breast fed too long because he acts like a child that tantrums a lot.

Patrick and Mariam.  So staged and so phony on Patrick’s part.


----------



## arnott

How the heck did Antonio go from not ready for a serious girlfriend to saying he's getting old and needs to get married so fast?        

That was funny that Cortney's parents put Antonio's calendar up in the kitchen!


----------



## bisousx

arnott said:


> How the heck did Antonio go from not ready for a serious girlfriend to saying he's getting old and needs to get married so fast?
> 
> That was funny that Cortney's parents put Antonio's calendar up in the kitchen!



My husband did the same thing. I spent 3 weeks with him in Europe and on our last night we had thr “talk”. He said he wasn’t sure if he wanted somethinf serious and he needed for me to leave to see if he would miss me. I was disappointed. Not more than 15 minutes after we said goodbye, he said he felt empty without me. Go figure. Been inseparable ever since and he’s with me now here in the US.

Honestly, I’m ashamed and amused to say there is so much in common between Cortney and I! Lol


----------



## arnott

bisousx said:


> My husband did the same thing. I spent 3 weeks with him in Europe and on our last night we had thr “talk”. He said he wasn’t sure if he wanted somethinf serious and he needed for me to leave to see if he would miss me. I was disappointed. Not more than 15 minutes after we said goodbye, he said he felt empty without me. Go figure. Been inseparable ever since and he’s with me now here in the US.
> 
> *Honestly, I’m ashamed and amused to say there is so much in common between Cortney and I! Lol*



   How long ago was that?

It's interesting that both Cortney and Larry said that they trust their partners 100%!


----------



## arnott

DC-Cutie said:


> can we discuss how absolutely disgusting and dirty Paul looks on a rolling basis!  I now a few germabphoes and if anything they like to take multiple showers/baths a day.  Paul looks like he might shower every 3rd Sunday



He said he's afraid of the brown water, so he wouldn't shower!


----------



## DC-Cutie

bisousx said:


> Honestly, I’m ashamed and amused to say there is so much in common between Cortney and I! Lol


I hope you don't look cluless and dumbfounded 99.9% of the time and wear eyeliner like Courtney


----------



## bisousx

arnott said:


> How long ago was that?
> 
> It's interesting that both Cortney and Larry said that they trust their partners 100%!



We met last year and married this year


----------



## ccbaggirl89

arnott said:


> That'll be kind of hard with the language barrier.   I imagine that once they do get married and she moves to the States, Paul will have Karine spend all day with his mother while he is at work so that he and his mother are the only 2 people she interacts with.    I wouldn't put it past Paul to not want her to go to school and learn English so that she'll be dependent on him and he'll be her only option.


how would she ever manage to get to the US if he is a convicted felon? doesn't his own criminal record mean no visa or entry for her? i don't know how the visa works but i'm fairly certain it bars a criminal from bringing people in. i just assumed they'd have to live happily ever after in the amazon


----------



## DC-Cutie

ccbaggirl89 said:


> how would she ever manage to get to the US if he is a convicted felon? doesn't his own criminal record mean no visa or entry for her? i don't know how the visa works but i'm fairly certain it bars a criminal from bringing people in. i just assumed they'd have to live happily ever after in the amazon


On another board someone mentioned the reason both of them filmed in Brazil during the reunion is because he can’t file for he due to his criminal past. Makes perfect sense. 

But she could still apply for a tourist visa.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

DC-Cutie said:


> On another board someone mentioned the reason both of them filmed in Brazil during the reunion is because he can’t file for he due to his criminal past. Makes perfect sense.
> 
> But she could still apply for a tourist visa.


thanks. i haven't watched the reunion yet, but that could be the reason.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Karine should come on a tourist visa FIRST. So she can see what she’s in for.


----------



## Sassys

arnott said:


> How the heck did Antonio go from not ready for a serious girlfriend to saying he's getting old and needs to get married so fast?
> 
> That was funny that Cortney's parents put Antonio's calendar up in the kitchen!



Doubt they hung it. If you look closely the calendar said 2014


----------



## bisousx

ccbaggirl89 said:


> how would she ever manage to get to the US if he is a convicted felon? doesn't his own criminal record mean no visa or entry for her? i don't know how the visa works but i'm fairly certain it bars a criminal from bringing people in. i just assumed they'd have to live happily ever after in the amazon



That didn't stop Danielle from bringing Mohammed here...


----------



## ccbaggirl89

bisousx said:


> That didn't stop Danielle from bringing Mohammed here...


i know she had something, but maybe not a felony? i don't know, though.


----------



## bisousx

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i know she had something, but maybe not a felony? i don't know, though.



Yeah, she's had 20+ offenses including forgery, which is a felony.


----------



## DD101

If Karini comes here, she will learn the language fast. I have seen many people come here, not speak a lick of English - and learn it fast. I do agree Paul will try and keep her down.....try to keep her in the house with his mom. But it won't last for long and she'll get out and learn the language. I'm sure she could learn it over the internet too.

I was shocked to see Darcy and Jesse play out like that. Obviously he must feel his behavior was ok because he did it on camera. I can only imagine what he is like in private. She better run. She seemed so beaten down, the way she kept her head down  - I felt sad for her. She has young girls at home, she needs to show them a better example. I can see his verbal abuse becoming physical abuse very quickly. He's a big bully. And at the end he tried to blame it on her....I don't remember what he said but he was trying to lay blame on her. Typical of an abuser to do! And she's 42 and he's 24? What a punk....I'd show his ass to the curb and fast! It would be a cold day in hell before I let some 24 year old speak to me like that.

David and Annie, I don't think she realizes this man has no money.  And he's 48? I don't believe it. He looks much older. What a mess they are. She's really trying to her her family the water buffalo and the bhatt. She's a nice looking girl, I'm sure she could have snagged someone with a more stable financial situation. Does David even have a job? Or does his friend pay for everything? I don't understand his situation fully.


----------



## arnott

DC-Cutie said:


> I hope you don't look cluless and dumbfounded 99.9% of the time and wear eyeliner like Courtney



What's wrong with Cortney's eyeliner?


----------



## arnott

I still don't get why Abby is staying in Chris' apartment.


----------



## arnott

I was impressed by how mature Nicole sounded when talking to Azan about parenting May when they were at dinner.   He sounded like an annoying know it all.


----------



## arnott

Molly's daughter is plain rude.


----------



## Sassys

As of January 2016, you don’t need a Visa to come to the USA from Haiti so I don’t know why Abby can’t come here to visit and stay for a while to get to know Sean, if he has the money to go there; he can buy her a ticket. Makes no sense to me.


----------



## DC-Cutie

does Sean live in a dump?  his house looks like it was unkept or in the middle of repairs, I couldn't tell.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

DC-Cutie said:


> does Sean live in a dump?  his house looks like it was unkept or in the middle of repairs, I couldn't tell.


he said in the very 1st episode he does home renovations or something like that and he's currently living in one of his reno projects. i guess that's his employment - renos/construction?


----------



## DC-Cutie

ccbaggirl89 said:


> he said in the very 1st episode he does home renovations or something like that and he's currently living in one of his reno projects. i guess that's his employment - renos/construction?


ok.. I must have missed that part


----------



## ccbaggirl89

DC-Cutie said:


> ok.. I must have missed that part


yeah, it was very brief, like when they do the initial intro. of the people. i think he mentioned having a partner in the business


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Dude.. when Abby admitted to be staying in Chris' condo, with a huge smile, I just threw my hands up. Like really? Come on, Sean! Also, that "text" she read sounded so fake. She's still messing around with Chris, and has taken the next step and moved to DR - Sean is just straight up stupid to have proposed to her


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Karine is desperate to get out of the Amazon. One has to be in order to put up with crazy Paul  I agree guys, she is absolutely disgusted with him.


----------



## Sassys

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> Karine is desperate to get out of the Amazon. One has to be in order to put up with crazy Paul  I agree guys, she is absolutely disgusted with him.



He has a record so she’s not going anywhere. She better find another sucker.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Sassys said:


> He has a record so she’s not going anywhere. She better find another sucker.


She really is better off staying there, and away from that hair-snatching psycho


----------



## arnott

DC-Cutie said:


> does Sean live in a dump?  his house looks like it was unkept or in the middle of repairs, I couldn't tell.



Maybe I live in a dump because I didn't notice it looked bad!


----------



## buzzytoes

Okay so it's been a minute since i have seen this show, but wasn't Nicole on here before with a different guy? I thought she was with a darker skinned guy?? 
Elizabeth also looks super familiar to me and I can't figure out why.


----------



## arnott

Annie's Mom:  "Lots of women want a husband like David but couldn't have one.".

So lots of women want to marry a homeless, broke, and balding 48 year old?      

Who thinks they will be living in Chris and Nikki's house for longer than the 90 days?


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

I'm loving how David is standing up to that brat Evelyn! That's exactly what she needs. I know that she is a kid, and is bound to be immature.. but she is SO annoying.

The broke a$$ David.. oh, he is for sure gonna end up leaving alone in someone's basement.

The bra lady, basically telling her daughter that her man is more important..

Nicole and Azan.. can't wait to see where that rollercoaster will end. I'm here for it.


----------



## arnott

Evelyn:  Here's a little fun fact, we're getting married in America.

David:   Here's another fun fact, you're getting married to a foreigner.

Evelyn:   It's disappointing that they wouldn't come just because they have to find accommodation.

David:   It's disappointing that there's zero willingness to help.

It's hilarious how he always counters her!       

I think he was rude to Mikayla though.   That was a cheap shot on how she is single.


----------



## Sassys

Wow, Molly leaves her little girl with a stranger. Unbelievable SMH. Man could be a pedophile.

Basically Molly's oldest has more common sense than her 42yr old mother. 

I feel like this dowry thing is bull and just a way to get money form this man. So if someone is dirt poor but an amazing person they can't marry your daughter because they cant afford to pay for her??


----------



## Sassys

Okay, someone needs to explain to me how the hell Niki agreed to let grown man with no job, no bank account, no pot to piss in live in her home. AND for her to sit there while her husband asked s another woman for a massage as her payment for living in their house is SICK!


----------



## Sassys

Just saw Elizabeth and Andrei marriage license. They are indeed married as of January
https://realityblurb.com/2017/10/08/90-day-fiance-elizabeth-andrei-spoilers-photos-update/


----------



## Sassys

So i just read you don't need a visa to come to the US from Philippines; so why doesn't Jenny come here to visit Larry? You also dn't need a visa to visit from Spain, so why Courtney's man can't come here is bull as well.


----------



## Sassys

So Nicole is so damn horney that she puts her two year old's car seat next to the door so she can rub up on Azan. That baby's car seat is suppose to be in the middle. I need for Nicole to get a vibrator because this horniness is out of control. How the hell you going to ask this Muslim family if i can sleep with Azan and begging Azan to ask them. I can't handle Nicole anymore. I refuse to believe Azan is sexually attracted to Nicole. There are way prettier stupid girls to con.


----------



## arnott

Sassys said:


> Okay, someone needs to explain to me how the hell Niki agreed to let grown man with no job, no bank account, no pot to piss in live in her home. *AND for her to sit there while her husband asked s another woman for a massage as her payment for living in their house is SICK!*



Apparently it was scripted:

https://realityblurb.com/2017/11/06...nd-to-backlash-thai-massage-request-to-annie/


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Anyone else thought it was inappropriate how Luis was telling little Kensley that he is her father now? Like, you have been in that house only a few days. Calm down.


----------



## bisousx

Sassys said:


> So i just read you don't need a visa to come to the US from Philippines; so why doesn't Jenny come here to visit Larry? You also dn't need a visa to visit from Spain, so why Courtney's man can't come here is bull as well.



If Larry needs to dip into his infamous 401k to afford a vacation to Phillippines, it’s unlikely that he could afford to fly Jenny over so quickly after his trip. Jenny and her family are dirt poor so her paying for her own trip... that’s out of the question. 

I think Antonio and Cortney have broken up..


----------



## Sassys

bisousx said:


> If Larry needs to dip into his infamous 401k to afford a vacation to Phillippines, it’s unlikely that he could afford to fly Jenny over so quickly after his trip. Jenny and her family are dirt poor so her paying for her own trip... that’s out of the question.
> 
> I think Antonio and Cortney have broken up..



He could have sent her a ticket instead of him going their. Would have been cheaper, not to pay for air and hotel. Just her, it would only be air.


----------



## Sassys

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> Anyone else thought it was inappropriate how Luis was telling little Kensley that he is her father now? Like, you have been in that house only a few days. Calm down.



Agree Hands down 100% is was inappropriate.


----------



## rockhollow

Also so inappropriate to have Luis babysitting that little girl, Molly might feel she knows him, but the little girl doesn't know him. And I'm sure the little sister sees how her older sister is reacting to Luis being there. Way too soon to be trying to be that little girl's dad.


----------



## daisychainz

It is very similar to Nicole telling May that Azan is her dad on the Skype and making her call him daddy, too. These people come into the children's lives and the children are expected to say mommy or daddy immediately. It's very weird but I think it is a common way to quickly make the family feel like one. My own brother did this with his 6 year old son. When he got married he started forcing his son to call the new wife mom, even though my nephew has a loving and involved mother. His real mother was furious and my nephew was so confused and eventually began to hate the stepmother, kind of rebelling like Kinsley(?) is. The children cannot be fooled and I feel so bad for all of the children in these shows, because the parents are obviously not level-headed.


----------



## DC-Cutie

daisychainz said:


> The children cannot be fooled and I feel so bad for all of the children in these shows, because the parents are obviously not level-headed.


not at all.


----------



## Tropigal3

bisousx said:


> If Larry needs to dip into his infamous 401k to afford a vacation to Phillippines, it’s unlikely that he could afford to fly Jenny over so quickly after his trip. Jenny and her family are dirt poor so her paying for her own trip... that’s out of the question.
> 
> *I think Antonio and Cortney have broken up*..



Shocking!


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Sassys said:


> He could have sent her a ticket instead of him going their. Would have been cheaper, not to pay for air and hotel. Just her, it would only be air.


 I think he had to for the sake of the process, and also for the whole dowry thing. A guy I know met his wife online, and had to fly to Vietnam a few times in order to do the same. He said, it was part of the k1 visa process, and also because they needed to do ceremonies there. It was months before he could bring her over here. So much work


----------



## DC-Cutie

so the men marrying the ladies from the Philippines are basically broke AF!  They'd do better staying in their country.  I'm not moving to America to be a roommate!  How embarrassing.  You have money to fly half way around the world, but you will be living in someone's basement with a shared kitchen..


----------



## HampsteadLV

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> I think he had to for the sake of the process, and also for the whole dowry thing. A guy I know met his wife online, and had to fly to Vietnam a few times in order to do the same. He said, it was part of the k1 visa process, and also because they needed to do ceremonies there. It was months before he could bring her over here. So much work



Yes! They need pictures together as proof of an existing relationship.


----------



## arnott

DC-Cutie said:


> so the men marrying the ladies from the Philippines are basically broke AF!  They'd do better staying in their country. * I'm not moving to America to be a roommate!  How embarrassing.  *You have money to fly half way around the world, but you will be living in someone's basement with a shared kitchen..





Maybe that's why the men can't get women in their own country, they need someone desperate to leave theirs.


----------



## Luv n bags

arnott said:


> Maybe that's why the men can't get women in their own country, they need someone desperate to leave theirs.



This!!


----------



## laurineg1

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> Anyone else thought it was inappropriate how Luis was telling little Kensley that he is her father now? Like, you have been in that house only a few days. Calm down.


Yes, very creepy and sick...but she had a great answer for him..."I already have a father"...


----------



## arnott

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> Anyone else thought it was inappropriate how Luis was telling little Kensley that he is her father now? Like, you have been in that house only a few days. Calm down.



I believe the producers asked him to say that for drama,  just like the whole thing with Chris asking  Annie  for a Thai massage as payment for living with them.


----------



## arnott

New episode tonight.   Looks like Annie meets David's daughter on video chat, and his daughter doesn't know they are engaged.    I wouldn't be surprised if his daughter is older than Annie.   This is going to be fun!


----------



## Sassys

So Azan doesn’t have a job because Nicole wants him to be free to talk to her all day. I can’t with these two anymore!!!

Every time is see Evelyn, I just want to punch her. I can’t stand this little girl.

Molly and Luis just look so wrong together. Smh

Elizabeth and Andrei - good luck with that. I told my cousin last week, as soon as they marry he is laying down the law. I can see him saying “red lipstick is for whores; go wash your face NOW.


----------



## bisousx

Omg that sheep's head. Auntie is trolling Nicole for sure. You don't force foreigners to eat things like that.


----------



## bisousx

I wish I could give Aika a make-under.


----------



## pixiejenna

I'm behind because I'm watching it on demand.

I was surprised by how welcoming Azens family was to Nicole and May. I didn't expect his aunt to let them stay together lol. I don't know why he's giving her more second chances. Also why doesn't Azen work?

Omg I can't believe that luis wants her daughter to call him daddy. I love that she flat out told him no and that she didn't like him either. This is one sharp little girl. Sadly it's probably based on past experience and she knows he wouldn't be around long lol. Molly's dad is hilarious. I think a part of luis's boredom/loneliness is what's driving him to push the kids into liking him. 


I don't know think that the Thai girls family understands that he's  legit penniless. No one wants to be with someone that's destitute.  I read that the producers had his friend ask the massage question for the show. And that they shot it a few times because it kept on coming off as unnatural.

Omg Evelyn is so annoying to watch. Super childish and immature gives zero effs about his family and friends what so ever. I was shocked that David told her friend that she must be single because of what she's saying. No David she's a legit friend with completely valid points. The fact that he's using that kind of response to her friends questions like that is cray Cray. I think that they are made for each other two completely immature childish adults with their heads in the sand. Because God will provide them lol. 

Courtney 2.0 seriously dose not want to move and she's pretty sure that the interview is going to go poorly. He on the other hand  doesn't even really sound like he cares how it goes. I also don't really feel like he's into her much either.


----------



## pixiejenna

I forgot about the new girl, she looks like she'll be fun to watch lol.


----------



## arnott

Seems like Kensley did a 180 from when they picked Luis up from the airport.    I was surprised in that episode on how  excited and welcoming  Kensley was to Luis.    She was talking to him non stop the whole ride home and telling the producers how excited she was to have Luis come live with her forever.    How did she go from that to telling Luis,  "I don't like you."?


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> I'm behind because I'm watching it on demand.
> 
> I was surprised by how welcoming Azens family was to Nicole and May. I didn't expect his aunt to let them stay together lol. I don't know why he's giving her more second chances. Also why doesn't Azen work?
> 
> Omg I can't believe that luis wants her daughter to call him daddy. I love that she flat out told him no and that she didn't like him either. This is one sharp little girl. Sadly it's probably based on past experience and she knows he wouldn't be around long lol. Molly's dad is hilarious. I think a part of luis's boredom/loneliness is what's driving him to push the kids into liking him.
> 
> 
> I don't know think that the Thai girls family understands that he's  legit penniless. No one wants to be with someone that's destitute.  I read that the producers had his friend ask the massage question for the show. And that they shot it a few times because it kept on coming off as unnatural.
> 
> Omg Evelyn is so annoying to watch. Super childish and immature gives zero effs about his family and friends what so ever. I was shocked that David told her friend that she must be single because of what she's saying. No David she's a legit friend with completely valid points. The fact that he's using that kind of response to her friends questions like that is cray Cray. I think that they are made for each other two completely immature childish adults with their heads in the sand. Because God will provide them lol.
> 
> Courtney 2.0 seriously dose not want to move and she's pretty sure that the interview is going to go poorly. He on the other hand  doesn't even really sound like he cares how it goes. I also don't really feel like he's into her much either.



Azan said he got fired from his  job because Nicole kept on calling/texting him at work!        Azan's Aunt said no to them sharing a room.

Who is Courtney 2.0?


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> Azan said he got fired from his  job because Nicole kept on calling/texting him at work!    [emoji38]    Azan's Aunt said no to them sharing a room.
> 
> Who is Courtney 2.0?


New blonde girl about a half of a brain cell smarter than Courtney. Totally flipping out because she talked to a lawyer who told her it doesn't look good because he overstayed his visa the last time he was in the US especially if he has a criminal record. Trying to quiz him on questions the lawyer gave her he couldn't care less. And never fully answered her question about his past, said something to the effect of I was young and dumb. He doesn't seem to care if he can come or not because they can always live there. Very nonchalant attitude towards the whole process. She very clearly dose not want to have to move there lol.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> *New blonde girl about a half of a brain cell smarter than Courtney.* Totally flipping out because she talked to a lawyer who told her it doesn't look good because he overstayed his visa the last time he was in the US especially if he has a criminal record. *Trying to quiz him on questions the lawyer gave her* he couldn't care less. And never fully answered her question about his past, said something to the effect of I was young and dumb. He doesn't seem to care if he can come or not because they can always live there. Very nonchalant attitude towards the whole process. She very clearly dose not want to have to move there lol.



Oh,  her.    I was confused because Evelyn also does not want to move.    That reminded me of when my Mom quizzed me when I was going into a job interview as a teenager!


----------



## Sassys

bisousx said:


> I wish I could give Aika a make-under.



Eye makeup and those ghetto/hood eyelashes make me cringe. And those stupid color contacts smh. The Rainbow Shop clothes smh


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

There is something creepy about Luis.  I'm so glad Molly's oldest daughter seems to have her head on straight. Luis constantly seems to be so inappropriate around both of those girls.


----------



## Sassys

Wait, so David’s family is helping to pay for the wedding to Evelyn and this child has the nerve to think only what she wants matter?!?! Oh HELL NO! Nope not happening.


----------



## Sassys

WhitleyGilbert said:


> There is something creepy about Luis.  I'm so glad Molly's oldest daughter seems to have her head on straight. Luis constantly seems to be so inappropriate around both of those girls.



There is something extremely creepy about Molly and Luis together period.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Also, maybe it's all staged/editing or maybe I'm reading too far into it, but the racist stereotypes that they keep throwing at Annie are just ridiculous. Chris asking if she can give him massages. David's daughter asking if she does nails. The fugg is wrong with these people.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Sassys said:


> Every time is see Evelyn, I just want to punch her. I can’t stand this little girl.
> 
> Elizabeth and Andrei - good luck with that. I told my cousin last week, as soon as they marry he is laying down the law. I can see him saying “red lipstick is for whores; go wash your face NOW.



Ugh, agreed and agreed....


----------



## arnott

bisousx said:


> I wish I could give Aika a make-under.



Josh is right,  she does look better with her natural brown eyes.       The coloured contacts look too weird and artificial.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Aika just looks a mess.  From the foundation that looks casket sharp, to the brows, to the contacts and don't get me started on the fake CLs and LV handbag...


----------



## arnott

Recycling the same old story lines.   The same old thing with them trying to force the American to eat something they're not comfortable with and then calling them disrespectful if they don't like it.            When Azan comes to America I doubt he'll take on American culture the same way he expects Nicole to take on his culture.    It's like he only wants her to change but I doubt he'd do the same for her.  His whole comment about, "You can't even be Morrocan for 2 months" when she didn't want to eat the brain.        I'm surprised the sheep didn't have any eyeballs they tried to feed Nicole!

And then Josh trying to get Aika into modelling reminded me of when Loren tried to get Alexei to be an underwear model and he wasn't into it.       That was funny when the lady behind the camera said, "I'm Angie", and Aika said,  "Hi, I'm Angie!".     What was the point of those 2 girls on the couch with the b!tchy faces and dog?

Next week looks interesting with Elizabeth & Andrei and David & Annie arriving in America.

And Evelyn and David fighting again.     Is it just the way her nose is shaped or does it always look like she's sticking her nose in the air?


----------



## pixiejenna

I know a lot of people who have brown eyes and like to wear color contacts. I honestly don't even notice unless someone else points it out. And fakes are huge in the Philippines, my one friend her family shames her for buying real because the fakes are just as good and cheaper.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Did Andrei just tell Elizabeth that he has to go with her everywhere? Even to girls night? "Together!" "Clubs?!" "You're a woman!"  
Eh.. no. No man will ever talk to me that way. Nope. Bye!


----------



## beantownSugar

arnott said:


> Josh is right,  she does look better with her natural brown eyes.       The coloured contacts look too weird and artificial.


She looks like an alien


----------



## daisychainz

Oh my goodness, Evelyn is getting on my nerves and I am not liking her personality one bit. Her personality seems very fixed and I do not see that changing but only getting worse as time goes on. I wonder how long that marriage will last. I do like Aika, and even though she is really made up all the time and looks a bit fake I get the sense she is a genuinely nice person.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

arnott said:


> That was funny when the lady behind the camera said, "I'm Angie", and Aika said,  "Hi, I'm Angie!".



I laughed at that too.


----------



## rockhollow

That Evelyn is sure one spoiled brat. I guess she's always been allowed to act that way with her family and now thinks that he husband will do the same. I know that wedding are geared around the bride, but Evenly is just too much. I was surprised when she said that David's parents were helping with the costs.
Wasn't Evelyn complaining that she had so much to do with planning the wedding, but yet shuts down David every time he tries to be involved - that girl is cray cray. 
I just don't see this marriage having a chance.

Nicole senting money to Azan makes more sense why he's still willing to be with her,  and I bet it's more than they are saying. It gives Nicole more control over him. I had to laugh at her telling him it was an acceptable practice in America.
This is another couple that just don't look like they have any real future together.


----------



## bisousx

Can we talk about what a creep Luis is?!?!

I am fearful for Molly’s daughters. They need to sleep with doors locked and one eye open.

It’s really sad what a low self esteem will do to a woman.


----------



## arnott

Seeing that whole roast pig made me crave roast pork so much,  I've had it 4 times since seeing it on TV!         However, I'd be like Nicole and not be able to eat that chicken after seeing how cute and scared it looked on that scale!       And Azan was petting it!


----------



## arnott

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> Did Andrei just tell Elizabeth that he has to go with her everywhere? Even to girls night? "Together!" "Clubs?!" "You're a woman!"
> Eh.. no. No man will ever talk to me that way. Nope. Bye!



Did anyone else notice that they made Andrei's voice sound deeper and more evil for a couple sentences in that conversation?   It was just for a couple of sentences and then his voice went back to normal.


----------



## arnott

beantownSugar said:


> She looks like an alien



I was going to say the contacts make her look like a doll,  but not in a good way,   in a fake plastic way like those sex dolls.


----------



## SandyC1981

DC-Cutie said:


> Aika just looks a mess.  From the foundation that looks casket sharp, to the brows, to the contacts and don't get me started on the fake CLs and LV handbag...



I was just thinking...she would be so pretty without all that makeup! Her guy is a creep!! She doesn't even want to model/act..he's forcing her...


----------



## arnott

First Annie says she only loves David 90%,  now Azan says he's only only attracted to Nicole 55%!


----------



## arnott

Did you all notice Annie's Mom said that she can now support her parents and family?   Seems like they expect Annie to be sending money back home.   Good luck with that, when they can't even afford a place to live!


----------



## pixiejenna

I just saw what I think was the last eppy I've been watching on demand and for some reason this show dosent have the newest episodes. 

Omfg I can't stand Evelyn at all. I initially didn't like her but she brought it to a whole new level this week. I need this $1200 a month apartment because it's vintage?! No it was old and dingy and not worth $1200. Wanting his family to all have matching tuxes after spending 4 figures just to come over, not wanting to help with lodging, and get a separate lesser cake for everyone else to eat  to save money. Not wanting to move somewhere her future husband would like because of her producer. I think it is more like she won't find another producer to put up with her. And her fiance is right it's a easy job to telecommute. And I propose a drinking game very time she says vintage take a shot.

I feel bad for akia he gave her his ex wives ring. I don't care if it's "from the family" I sure as hell wouldn't want to wear that either! He comes off more douchey every episode. He basically wants a trophy wife to parade around and show off. But is too dumb to realize he can't afford a trophy wife. Pushing her into modeling is aweful it came off as he would like to manage her because he's so controlling. Also all the other couples actually make it a point that the foreign person can't actually work and he's already trying to put her to work. This relationship bring up so many red flags. I also want to know why he said he can't have kids and was shocked that she wanted kids so soon. Of course she wants them soon she's in her late 30's her clock is ticking. My guess is he had a vasectomy and hasn't told her. 

Nicole and Azen what a couple lol. He should love me for who I am not what I look like. Oh you mean for the girl who cheated on him several times? ITA with the other poster I'm sure she's sent him way more money than she claimed. If she wasn't sending him money he'd be off working someone else. I feel mixed about the weight issue I used to be nearly 80 pounds overweight so I know the struggle. But honestly he's the only one in her life giving her tough love and calli g her oiut on her B.S. losing weight is just as hard as being overweight you pick your hard. So as much as it sucks you'd think that she's be more motivated to get healthy to take care of May.

David and Annie coming to America was interesting. I also caught her mom said that she can take care of them by coming here. But I also found it interesting because her parents ho use looked pretty big. Even David's friends are surprised his kids don't know yet. I can't imagine living in his friends house. His friends wife was basically like I'm only doing this because he wants to. She seems like such a genuinely nice person I hope she befriends Annie so she can have a real friend here because I don't think that it will go over well when his kids find out and it will be exceptionally hard on her.

Courtney 2.0 and her fiance finally live together. Her family dose not like him one bit and he's not doi ng much to change that.

Luis what a sleaze he shouldn't talk to Molly's daughters the way he did. Her oldest seems to start accepting the fact that her mom is going forward with this. Another omfg moment when her brother was at the batting cages and Luis said he wants to move back because he dosent like America and they should all come with him. I'm not going to get involved they need to work that out between them wtf? Maybe he is expecting it to fall apart based on her history bit that's still pretty cr@ppy to jot tell your own sister.


----------



## DC-Cutie

nothing about that place said 'vintage'.  Just because it has mismatched kitchen appliances, bad wall paper and squeaky floors, doesn't make it vintage.  She is way too controlling.  She's young, mentally.  He's going to get tired of it really quickly.

David and Annie - david looks like he used to be very overweight.  She can't really be attracted to that man - he's not attractive, no money, no car, no house, no nothing!


----------



## TC1

Aika wanted Josh to drop 13k on a ring for her....why hasn't he told her he has no money??. I mean come on the guy still has 2 roommates for crying out loud


----------



## DC-Cutie

TC1 said:


> Aika wanted Josh to drop 13k on a ring for her....why hasn't he told her he has no money??. I mean come on the guy still has 2 roommates for crying out loud


right!  on top of that has his some sperm count issues!  she wants a 12K ring, living with roommates and a baby...


----------



## TC1

DC-Cutie said:


> right!  on top of that has his some sperm count issues!  she wants a 12K ring, living with roommates and a baby...


He seems to me like he's had drug issues in the past. I mean, his top teeth are just stubs and that creeps me right out.


----------



## DC-Cutie

TC1 said:


> He seems to me like he's had drug issues in the past. I mean, his top teeth are just stubs and that creeps me right out.


 I kept trying to get a closer look at his teeth, thinking they'd look like the boy from Stranger Things.  But somthing about him does seem like former addict. 
Why don't any of these men have jobs?  Like you have money to fly across the other side of the world, but living with rommates


----------



## bisousx

Guess who I saw this weekend?

Anfisa and Jorge! They were together but not speaking.

I won’t lie, I was starstruck lmao


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Nicole should take up hokey, since she loves to body check people.


----------



## prigarcia

buzzytoes said:


> I want to watch because the whole overseas online bride thing fascinates me, but I guess I keep missing it. Tried to watch online but it doesn't look like TLC airs their stuff online? I will have to catch a marathon at some point.


Love the show!


----------



## prigarcia

bisousx said:


> Guess who I saw this weekend?
> 
> Anfisa and Jorge! They were together but not speaking.
> 
> I won’t lie, I was starstruck lmao


Really? To me they are just so funny. How can he not see it?


----------



## pixiejenna

DC-Cutie said:


> nothing about that place said 'vintage'.  Just because it has mismatched kitchen appliances, bad wall paper and squeaky floors, doesn't make it vintage.  She is way too controlling.  She's young, mentally.  He's going to get tired of it really quickly.
> 
> David and Annie - david looks like he used to be very overweight.  She can't really be attracted to that man - he's not attractive, no money, no car, no house, no nothing!


I think he had a health scare and then lost some weight. My guess is that he had a heart attack and had to make some changes, but he's still overweight. ITA not a thing about him is even remotely attractive about him one bit. She must really want out, but I'm still confused because her home looked large.


----------



## rockhollow

All of these couples just seem so ill suited for each other.
Nicole and Azan have nothing in common to build a relationship one. Makes you wonder what they had to talk about before they met. Azan seems to be a fitness buff,  I doubt Nicole would want to talk about that - and I doubt he had much interest in the weekly specials at McDonald's.
And how old is May, isn't she 3 - bit old to be in full time diapers. And not sleeping through the night, but does Nicole make her stay in bed with her until 2 - 3 in the afternoon.
It must be depressing for Nicole though if Azan goes out without her. She must be bored and eat even more with nothing to do - she doesn't strike me as someone self motivated to keep herself busy.
Her and May probably fight over who gets to play games on the phone.

Evelyn and David don't even look like they like each other now that they are together in person.
Another couple that makes you wonder what they talked about online before they got together.
He wants to travel and see the world, she's just wants to live somewhere near her family.
And I was creeped out by that recording studio and her producer. Looked like equipment bought at a pawn store and set up in his laundry room. And he (the producer) wasn't doing her any favours telling her she's a singer. She might be ok preforming with her family band at churches, but mainstream singing star she isn't.

Aika (one of the only people I kind of like on this show) is going nowhere with that loser Josh. She seems like she's got a brain but then expecting Josh to be able to buy her a $12K ring, makes you wonder?
Is she so desperate for an american life that she's willing to not really see what's happening. There has to have been lots of red flags already.
And what cryptic thing was he saying about not able to have kids right now? I figured it was just because he's a deadbeat dad already, but he made it sound like it was something more.


----------



## arnott

DC-Cutie said:


> nothing about that place said 'vintage'.  Just because it has mismatched kitchen appliances, bad wall paper and squeaky floors, doesn't make it vintage.  She is way too controlling.  She's young, mentally.  He's going to get tired of it really quickly.
> 
> David and Annie - david looks like he used to be very overweight.  *She can't really be attracted to that man - he's not attractive, no money, no car, no house, no nothing!*



Which makes it even more comical that Annie's Mom said lots of women want a husband like David but can't have one.         

I'm surprised that Evelyn liked that kitchen since she seems to like everything perfect.   That wallpaper would have had me running in the other direction if I was house hunting.


----------



## TC1

rockhollow said:


> All of these couples just seem so ill suited for each other.
> Nicole and Azan have nothing in common to build a relationship one. Makes you wonder what they had to talk about before they met. Azan seems to be a fitness buff,  I doubt Nicole would want to talk about that - and I doubt he had much interest in the weekly specials at McDonald's.
> And how old is May, isn't she 3 - bit old to be in full time diapers. And not sleeping through the night, but does Nicole make her stay in bed with her until 2 - 3 in the afternoon.
> It must be depressing for Nicole though if Azan goes out without her. She must be bored and eat even more with nothing to do - she doesn't strike me as someone self motivated to keep herself busy.
> Her and May probably fight over who gets to play games on the phone.
> 
> Evelyn and David don't even look like they like each other now that they are together in person.
> Another couple that makes you wonder what they talked about online before they got together.
> He wants to travel and see the world, she's just wants to live somewhere near her family.
> And I was creeped out by that recording studio and her producer. Looked like equipment bought at a pawn store and set up in his laundry room. And he (the producer) wasn't doing her any favours telling her she's a singer. She might be ok preforming with her family band at churches, but mainstream singing star she isn't.
> 
> Aika (one of the only people I kind of like on this show) is going nowhere with that loser Josh. She seems like she's got a brain but then expecting Josh to be able to buy her a $12K ring, makes you wonder?
> Is she so desperate for an american life that she's willing to not really see what's happening. There has to have been lots of red flags already.
> And what cryptic thing was he saying about not able to have kids right now? I figured it was just because he's a deadbeat dad already, but he made it sound like it was something more.


When Azan's auntie made the sheep head she kind of illuded to the fact that Nicole makes herself food when she wants from the kitchen..and that May doesn't eat anything. When she told Nicole that if she didn't try the sheep head she was going to lock the kitchen? Hilarious.


----------



## IceAngel

I don’t have a problem with Andrei telling Elizabeth that going out to clubs is inappropriate. He didn’t say she can’t have girls’ night. He was ok with her hanging out with her friends but thinks it’s inappropriate for a married woman to be partying in clubs. He has what in the US would be considered old fashioned, traditional ideas, but I don’t see anything wrong with this as long as she’s aware of it and she seems to be on board with a traditional separation of roles. Men are too often villified and and taken to task for this. He also said he had savings to get through the 90 days when he can’t work and has a plan for what he will do for work. His seeming indifference to whether or not he got the K1 visa shows that he’s not just in this for the greencard. I think this couple has the best chance of success out of all of them.


----------



## Sassys

IceAngel said:


> I don’t have a problem with Andrei telling Elizabeth that going out to clubs is inappropriate. He didn’t say she can’t have girls’ night. He was ok with her hanging out with her friends but thinks it’s inappropriate for a married woman to be partying in clubs. He has what in the US would be considered old fashioned, traditional ideas, but I don’t see anything wrong with this as long as she’s aware of it and she seems to be on board with a traditional separation of roles. Men are too often villified and and taken to task for this. He also said he had savings to get through the 90 days when he can’t work and has a plan for what he will do for work. His seeming indifference to whether or not he got the K1 visa shows that he’s not just in this for the greencard. I think this couple has the best chance of success out of all of them.



Didn't he also say, he has to be with her on girl's night?


----------



## arnott

IceAngel said:


> *I don’t have a problem with Andrei telling Elizabeth that going out to clubs is inappropriate. *He didn’t say she can’t have girls’ night. He was ok with her hanging out with her friends but* thinks it’s inappropriate for a married woman to be partying in clubs. *He has what in the US would be considered old fashioned, traditional ideas, but I don’t see anything wrong with this as long as she’s aware of it and she seems to be on board with a traditional separation of roles. Men are too often villified and and taken to task for this. He also said he had savings to get through the 90 days when he can’t work and has a plan for what he will do for work. His seeming indifference to whether or not he got the K1 visa shows that he’s not just in this for the greencard. I think this couple has the best chance of success out of all of them.



Me netiher.   Lots of the men on the show didn't want their wives going clubbing.    Pedro, Matt, and Josh from a few seasons back to name a few.


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> When Azan's auntie made the sheep head she kind of illuded to the fact that Nicole makes herself food when she wants from the kitchen..and that May doesn't eat anything. *When she told Nicole that if she didn't try the sheep head she was going to lock the kitchen? Hilarious.*



If I was Nicole I'd be looking to stay in a hotel at that point!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

WOW WOW WOW
I think I watched this series when it first started but I haven't paid it any attention in years. Someone on my TL posted clips and I decided to watch this season. 

WOW. I am catching up.

I am speechless. Some of these women do not deserve children.


----------



## daisychainz

IceAngel said:


> I don’t have a problem with Andrei telling Elizabeth that going out to clubs is inappropriate. He didn’t say she can’t have girls’ night. He was ok with her hanging out with her friends but thinks it’s inappropriate for a married woman to be partying in clubs. He has what in the US would be considered old fashioned, traditional ideas, but I don’t see anything wrong with this as long as she’s aware of it and she seems to be on board with a traditional separation of roles. Men are too often villified and and taken to task for this. He also said he had savings to get through the 90 days when he can’t work and has a plan for what he will do for work. His seeming indifference to whether or not he got the K1 visa shows that he’s not just in this for the greencard. I think this couple has the best chance of success out of all of them.


I agree with you and they do seem well-suited to each other. Andrei never really talks down to her or yells at her, he just expresses his opinion in a harsher way, and his voice is very authoritative and harsh. I dated a man from Russia for many years and they do speak much different from American men and generally support very traditional male and female roles in a romantic relationship. I do not think badly of Andrei's mannerisms. He somehow managed to get himself from Moldova to Ireland without help, so he is capable of caring for himself and does not seem to be using her. In fact, it would go against the personality we have seen for him to let Elizabeth support him. The couples I am having difficulty with is all of the others! I do not understand why David and Evelyn are together, or what brought them together aside from a shared religion. They seem to be so easily aggravated with one another so maybe their story is just dramatized for the show? I have been impressed with Nicole and Azan this season, not with their relationship, but with the clarity they both have. When Nicole talks about not changing for a man, and when Azan spoke with his friend, they both seemed much more mature than I had thought.


----------



## DD101

*Josh *- I haven't even seen a glimpse of any top teeth on him, and I've been looking!
*Aiko* - She needs a makeover. She's too old to be dressing so cheesy.
*Annie* - She needs to tone down the eyebrows. Her mother wants her in the US so she can support them - I can't get over she said that on camera, the support part.
*David *- He's gross. He looks like he gaining the weight back that he lost. No money, no home, no job.....what a freeloader. Then when he drinks he does not seem to know his limit. Annie sees the writing on the wall and she is choosing to ignore it.
*Evelyn *- I really hate her bad 70's looking hair. But her personality is way worse. She not as great as she thinks she is. And her singing was awful. I wonder why she's so stuck to her hometown. Usually someone young wants to get out and travel. If she's as great as she thinks she is, then she could get work with any band, or as a solo (of course we all know that would never happen).
*David* (Evelyn's bf) - What's his problem? Why does he put up with her attitude? And his man boobs bother me. He looks doughy.
*Nicole* - Big overgrown baby she is. But her family created that. I'm sure she sent Azan a lot more $$$ than she said. At least she doesn't try to hide who she is. What you see is what you get.
*Azan* - I do not think this guy is into women. His family must really be pushing to get him to the US. I almost feel bad for him. Almost.

*The sheeps head* - I wouldn't eat it either. But then I would never have anyone to my home and offer them something like that. If I was going to prepare a meal for someone, I would first ask to see what food they liked.  I feel that was all just a big story lie....I mean line....as another poster said, American in another country, they offer them some odd food (and by odd , I mean odd to an American).


----------



## bisousx

https://www.inquisitr.com/4630740/9...-aika-get-married-despite-joshs-criminal-past

Starcasm reported that Josh Batterson has an alarming arrest history, which includes a DUI charge in 2007 and a domestic violence case in 2010. Apparently, the 90 Day Fiance star was arrested for disorderly conduct after he allegedly assaulted a 28-year-old woman.

According to the police report, Josh punched the woman in the face and refused to open the door for the police. All the while, the frantic woman was supposedly screaming inside.

“[Josh Batterson] pushed her down a small embankment outside their apartment building,” the case reads. The case was later dropped after the victim supposedly failed to cooperate with prosecutors.


For any woman considering to marry the reality star, these criminal records are serious red flags. However, it is unknown whether Aika was aware of Josh’s past during their engagement. According to the online publication, the Filipina actually went on to marry him!

Josh and Aika reportedly got married on Sept. 7, 2017, based on their marriage certificate. They have since been posting photos of their travels across the U.S. In the pictures, both of them are wearing what appear to be wedding rings.


----------



## bisousx

Yikes. What is up with TLC and casting criminals??


----------



## DD101

bisousx said:


> Yikes. What is up with TLC and casting criminals??



Right?  I think with a show like this....when you need train wreck type of people, this is the ilk you attract.


----------



## DD101

I keep waiting for a photo to see if he has ANY upper teeth! 

And in the 2nd photo he looks like a total creeper. Ugh.


----------



## arnott

bisousx said:


> Yikes. What is up with TLC and casting criminals??



So there's Danielle, Paul, and Josh.           Anyone    else?


----------



## mrskolar09

Josh reminds me of Flea


----------



## DC-Cutie

mrskolar09 said:


> Josh reminds me of Flea


a very broke Flea


----------



## arnott

Can't wait for David's daughter to find out she's going to have a stepmother 4 years younger than her!             That's going to go over well.           

I like how Andrei was honest saying he can't be certain where they're going to live in 10 years instead of just telling Elizabeth's Dad what he wanted to hear.


----------



## arnott

Nikki's brother threatens to kick David's ass tonight!     Here we go!


----------



## TC1

Nicole working out in denim capris...makes my body uncomfortable just watching. Azan says that May cries all night long. That's a bit odd, no? getting up at all hours crying and then eats a sandwich in bed?. Lord no. Just no.


----------



## sherimehling

I feel sorry for Annie. David doesn’t have a pot to piss in. And now she’s stuck here on her own. The brother Antonio got out of line though and went overboard with David. And did someone say that josh has criminal record?


----------



## DC-Cutie

somebody help me with the timeline, Evelyn and David - did she meet him when she was a teenager?


----------



## arnott

DC-Cutie said:


> somebody help me with the timeline, Evelyn and David - did she meet him when she was a teenager?



She's still a teenager!


----------



## pixiejenna

Omg I love Chris's wife and her brother. He legit knew her for all of 2 seconds and saw how unhappy she was. I don't don't see him living  up to the promise to abstain from drinking.

Evelyn get more and more obnoxious every episode. If he doesn't get his way is he going to pout about it forever? I don't know if that's something I want to live with for the rest of my life. B all you've done is pitch hissy fits about not getting what you want. Unfortunately he picked a townie with townie parents and she doesn't want to leave home. He's so right about her needing to go out and exploring the world. 

Luis doesn't want to be a  step dad and gives zero effs about the wedding. I almost feel bad for her legit going all out for this and he pretty much has one foot out the door. Also Molly's nervous laughter is really annoying.

Elizabeths family is really meddlesome.  They're instigating a fight between the two of them. The comment th at she made that she wants to prove them wrong is childish.

Now that you guys mentioned Josh hiding his teeth, it really bugs me lol. I don't know why his friends are acting like he's some grand prize. He's a buttaface without the body to be a buttaface lol. They're also acting like he's making it rain for her lol. 

Nicole and Azen fighting like usual. Nicole is cray Cray, trying to corner him preventing him from going though doorways. Also I was only half paying attention but what was May and the other kid doing? It looked like she was giving May a shot.

Preview for next week called it on Josh's vasectomy! Lol


----------



## arnott

If Elizabeth's sisters are really going to take her to a bachelorette party against Andrei's wishes I wonder if he is going to freak out worse than Alexei when Loren went to see male strippers!


----------



## arnott

I've never seen Annie happier than when she was in the sex shop!   "Oh my Buddha"!      That's what Noon would say!   Why did she say you go to jail for having sex toys in Thailand?     I find that hard to believe.   I thought Thailand was the sex capital of the world.


----------



## DC-Cutie

arnott said:


> She's still a teenager!


Ok, I wasn't sure if she was 20/21.  So her parents were OK with her talking to/dating an ADULT while she was a teenager???  Sick


----------



## Sassys

I am so tired of Nicole using her size to attack Azan. Now if he punched her she would want to cry abuse. The man told you over and over to leave him alone and you have the nerve to push, grab and shove him.


----------



## TC1

DC-Cutie said:


> Ok, I wasn't sure if she was 20/21.  So her parents were OK with her talking to/dating an ADULT while she was a teenager???  Sick


In the intro it shows her age as 18. So they were chatting loooong before that.


----------



## Sassys

TC1 said:


> So they were chatting loooong before that.



How do you know that?


----------



## Sassys

So Molly has been arrested 3 times.



http://starcasm.net/archives/378256


----------



## bisousx

Well dang. She looks gorgeous in her mug shots. LOL


----------



## TC1

Sassys said:


> How do you know that?


There were screenshots of his comments on her IG from nearly 3 years ago published on a gossip site (which she replied to) So she would have been 15/16.


----------



## TC1




----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> There were screenshots of his comments on her IG from nearly 3 years ago published on a gossip site (which she replied to) So she would have been 15/16.



So she would have been 15 and he would have 24?         Sick!

I don't feel sorry for David for having to deal with Evelyn's immature bratty behaviour.     He's the one who chose to be with a child.


----------



## Sassys

TC1 said:


> There were screenshots of his comments on her IG from nearly 3 years ago published on a gossip site (which she replied to) So she would have been 15/16.



OH!!!


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Dude. I am cringing at Nicole body checking Azan. One of these days he is gonna have enough, and kick her a$s. She is frigging awful.

Evelyn is a frigging brat.. but that is what he gets for marrying a teenager.

If I were Annie, I would take Nikki up on her offer to letting her stay and kick David's broke a$s out.

Luis did not sign up to be anybody's father, and Molly is in denial about that. She should have made sure he was on board with her kids. He is not about this life..


----------



## pixiejenna

Eww I had idea that David and Evelyn "meet" 3 years ago. Wow I can't believe that her parents let him groom her.

Nicole has anger management issues.

Molly has at least 3 dui's I guess this explains why her daughter dose her driving. But I thought that she was driving in the last few episodes, to the lake and getting her hair done.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Eww I had idea that David and Evelyn "meet" 3 years ago. Wow I can't believe that her parents let him groom her.



I'm thinking maybe because it was the same kind of thing with her parents.    Evelyn's Mom looks older than her Dad and whenever Evelyn talks about how old her parents were when they got married she always says her Dad was only 19 but doesn't say how old her Mom was.     Maybe her parents first got together when her Mom was in her 20s and her Dad was like 17 or something.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Molly has at least 3 dui's I guess this explains why her daughter dose her driving. But I thought that she was driving in the last few episodes, to the lake and getting her hair done.



Yes,   she was!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

If Azan comes to the states Nicole is gonna keep him locked up in some room and poor May is gonna get neglected and basically be raised by Nicole's family. I know Nicole is supposedly the "cheater" in the relationship, but I can also see Azan turning into a serial cheater (after getting a job at the local gym) and then going the Mohammed route.

I can't believe she was in a foreign country showing out like that in his family's home and in public, all while her toddler was inside with "strangers." I thought she was gonna slam her fist down on that car at one point when they kept going in and out of the house. lol. I was embarrassed for both of them. They seem so immature.


----------



## pixiejenna

Dose it count as cheating if he's with dudes??? Asking the real hard questions here lol.


----------



## Sassys

WhitleyGilbert said:


> If Azan comes to the states Nicole is gonna keep him locked up in some room and poor May is gonna get neglected and basically be raised by Nicole's family. I know Nicole is supposedly the "cheater" in the relationship, but I can also see Azan turning into a serial cheater (after getting a job at the local gym) and then going the Mohammed route.
> 
> I can't believe she was in a foreign country showing out like that in his family's home and in public, all while her toddler was inside with "strangers." I thought she was gonna slam her fist down on that car at one point when they kept going in and out of the house. lol. I was embarrassed for both of them. They seem so immature.



And if he had hit her back; I doubt anyone would take her side in a muslim country. Or, if she would have gotten arrested... Nicole is to dumb for words.


----------



## DC-Cutie

nicole ran up on him like a damn bull!


----------



## arnott

These couples make marriage look overrated and make being single look like the better option!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

arnott said:


> I'm thinking maybe because it was the same kind of thing with her parents.    Evelyn's Mom looks older than her Dad and whenever Evelyn talks about how old her parents were when they got married she always says her Dad was only 19 but doesn't say how old her Mom was.     Maybe her parents first got together when her Mom was in her 20s and her Dad was like 17 or something.



I was curious about her parents too, and found that her Dad is currently 41 and Mom is 44. So you're right about Mom being older but just by a few years. She looks more like 54 so life can't be that easy in dear old Claremont.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Hmm, it seems like there are no longer any likable couples on this show. In the initial seasons the cringe-factor was definitely strong and there were some questionable couples, but I don't recall them being this annoying and drama-focused.


----------



## arnott

Vanilla Bean said:


> I was curious about her parents too, and found that her Dad is currently 41 and Mom is 44. So you're right about Mom being older but just by a few years. She looks more like 54 so life can't be that easy in dear old Claremont.



Yes,  she definitely looks older than 44.    I thought she looks at least late 40s.   My  first impression of her Dad was that he looks young.


----------



## mrskolar09

Tbh, I thought her dad was her older brother at first until they started introducing who everyone was lol.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

He's working his resemblance to Dave Grohl!


----------



## arnott

mrskolar09 said:


> Tbh, I thought her dad was her older brother at first until they started introducing who everyone was lol.


----------



## daisychainz

Oh my goodness. I just watched the most recent episode. I have no words for most. My heart breaks for Annie the most, and I can clearly see her life going nowhere with David. She seems entirely too sweet for a life destined to failure, and I really loved Antonio for speaking his mind to David and protecting Annie. I thought one of Elizabeth's sisters hugged Andrei for way too long and intimate for a first meeting. I got an impression that he may have found her sisters attractive because I saw him smiling and laughing and being rather nice at times. Goodness, the couples are all just train wreckage.


----------



## pixiejenna

The David and Evelyn story has hit mainstream media even people has reported that they meet online when she was 15 lol. And apparently they cleaned up their social media in an effort to hide it.  Lol.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> The David and Evelyn story has hit mainstream media even people has reported that they meet online when she was 15 lol. *And apparently they cleaned up their social media in an effort to hide it.  Lol.*



Too     funny!


----------



## TC1

daisychainz said:


> Oh my goodness. I just watched the most recent episode. I have no words for most. My heart breaks for Annie the most, and I can clearly see her life going nowhere with David. She seems entirely too sweet for a life destined to failure, and I really loved Antonio for speaking his mind to David and protecting Annie. I thought one of Elizabeth's sisters hugged Andrei for way too long and intimate for a first meeting. I got an impression that he may have found her sisters attractive because I saw him smiling and laughing and being rather nice at times. Goodness, the couples are all just train wreckage.


JUST noticed how long Andrei hugged the oldest tall sister with the crop top on


----------



## Sassys

I could make a drinking game out of every time Andrei, Azan and Nicole say the word “like”. It drives me crazy!  sounds like a valley girl from the 80’s.


----------



## Sassys

So Chris’s wife had no idea about all the details of a K1 Visa. What an idiot! No way in hell would I allow that foolishness.

Why is she not putting her foot in her husband’s a$$. David did not put a gun to Chris’ head for money. Chris wanted to give and give and not discuss it with his wife first. Before I allowed them in my home I would have done my homework. Clearly if Chris was paying for the visa he would be bound, so how she didn’t know is just dumb.


----------



## Sassys

What kind of grandma lingerie shop is this? Not a damn thing scandalous in that store. My bikini’s are more scandalous than that shop lmao.

Uh, Elizabeth has to get married in a few weeks regardless, so why is she freaking out about not having her dream wedding.

I feel like Molly is just lookzing for a live in Nanny and if she gets some sex it’s a two for one deal.


----------



## TC1

Evelyn's sex talk with her mom was very cringe worthy. Also...David's  virgin too?. Suuuuuuuureeeeee


----------



## TC1

Sassys said:


> So Chris’s wife had no idea about all the details of a K1 Visa. What an idiot! No way in hell would I allow that foolishness.
> 
> Why is she not putting her foot in her husband’s a$$. David did not put a gun to Chris’ head for money. Chris wanted to give and give and not discuss it with his wife first. Before I allowed them in my home I would have done my homework. Clearly if Chris was paying for the visa he would be bound, so how she didn’t know is just dumb.


Right?, 10 year co-sponsor and you didn't have a clue?. Very strange.


----------



## Luv n bags

Chris’s wife is gorgeous! I didn’t realize it until she took Annie out.  Poor Annie.  She should go back to Thailand and find a man she really loves.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

TC1 said:


> Evelyn's sex talk with her mom was very cringe worthy. Also...*David's  virgin too?. Suuuuuuuureeeeee*


Totally thinking the same, since day 1 
I do find it odd that he gets so upset about sex talk.. Why? Why you mad?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> Why? Why you mad?




he's mad because he realizes that first night with his control freak wife isn't going to be anything pleasant!


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

DC-Cutie said:


> he's mad because he realizes that first night with his control freak wife isn't going to be anything pleasant!



OMG! YES!!
"I don't understand how you can't find it? It's right there.. no.. right there.. ugh.. if only you'll just listen and do as I say.. I'm hanging up."


----------



## TC1

Evelyn in that lingerie shop (if you can call it that) "everything in here is meant for sex". GIRL, you bought a bra and panties!!. They had full flannel pj sets in there!


----------



## Sassys

TC1 said:


> Evelyn in that lingerie shop (if you can call it that) "everything in here is meant for sex". GIRL, you bought a bra and panties!!. They had full flannel pj sets in there!



LMAO! Not a damn thing sexy in that mom & pop grandma underwear shop. I was so damn confused when they said, its so scandalous. My man looked at me like, WTF is this sh$t you are watching . He told me, me in a towel is more scandalous than that crap


----------



## mrskolar09

Wow... Luis is a real a-hole.  

DH and I just caught up with the dvr last night.  If Molly had half a brain she’d send him packing.


----------



## Sassys

mrskolar09 said:


> Wow... Luis is a real a-hole.
> 
> DH and I just caught up with the dvr last night.  *If Molly had half a brain she’d send him packing*.



She won't. To desperate for a man and a wedding.


----------



## TC1

Sassys said:


> She won't. To desperate for a man and a wedding.


Yup, she's basically willing to take on a 3rd child to be married. Ridiculous.


----------



## pixiejenna

TC1 said:


> Yup, she's basically willing to take on a 3rd child to be married. Ridiculous.


This is the appeal if he's wet behind the ears she can mold him into the manny she wants.


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> Evelyn in that lingerie shop (if you can call it that) "everything in here is meant for sex". GIRL, you bought a bra and panties!!. They had full flannel pj sets in there!



The bottoms she bought did look like a thong though!               

I couldn't stop looking at the flannel PJ set behind her that had all the barns all over it!


----------



## mrskolar09

I agree, Molly just wants to be married so badly that she doesn’t care who it is at this point.  She’s marrying Luis because he’s willing to, let’s be honest.  
I wonder if she watched some of the footage, especially of how he treated/talked about her daughters, and thought she made a mistake marrying him.


----------



## TC1

arnott said:


> The bottoms she bought did look like a thong though!
> 
> I couldn't stop looking at the flannel PJ set behind her that had all the barns all over it!


Thongs are only for sex?. LOL Maybe in Evelyn's world


----------



## Sassys

TC1 said:


> Thongs are only for sex?. LOL Maybe in Evelyn's world



he would think i was a call girl with my lingerie collection. LOL

What I couldn't understand was why she needed help putting a bar and panties set on. Uh, seriously, you need help putting bra and panties on. I bet my last dollar, that place does not use disposable undies for when you try lingerie and bathing suits on.


----------



## Sassys

*90 DAY FIANCE Molly Hopkins’ ex & Kensley’s dad Kenneth Grigley info*
*




*

*On the current season of 90 Day Fiance, Molly Hopkins’ seven-year-old daughter Kensley is struggling to accept her mom’s fiance Luis — a situation exacerbated by the fact that Luis moved right into the family’s home after arriving in America. The tension has many viewers wondering what Kensley’s dad thinks about the situation, and also wondering who Kensley’s dad is!

The answer to that question is Kenneth Grigley, a 39-year-old former fiance of Molly’s. I previously posted about Molly and Kenneth’s post-split court battles, including custody of Kensley and an alleged $45,000 loanfrom Kenneth to Molly; at the time, though, I was reluctant to use his name because he was not actually featured on the show (yet). But it’s since been revealed that Kenneth did consent to appear on Molly’s previous reality show, Double Divas, which qualifies him as a public figure. That’s Kenneth in the photo above, watching his fiancee Molly test the stability of her undergarments by riding a mechanical bull–which is pretty much Double Divas in a nutshell.

(Actually, Kenneth’s “former fiance” status is somewhat in question, judging by Molly’s thoughts on their engagement. “Kenneth gave me a ring, and we’re engaged,” Molly said, on the episode of Double Divas with the mechanical bull, “but he never really asked me to marry him.”)




According to court documents, Kenneth and Molly split up around October 1, 2014. Given that Kensley was born in 2010, I assume that means they were together at least five years, allowing for a nine-month pregnancy. Their court battles appear to still be ongoing, but, as yet, the documents make no mention of Luis or Molly’s appearance on 90 Day Fiance.




Additionally, when researching Molly and Kenneth’s back-and-forth in court, I discovered that Molly isn’t the only one who had had some issues with the law! Kenneth has multiple mug shots online–seen above–stemming from drug charges in 2001 and 2002. Georgia Department of Corrections records indicate Kenneth was incarcerated from August of 2003 until November of 2004. He appears to have had no other run-ins with the law since.

I’m curious to see if Kenneth does appear on 90 Day Fiance. Show producers would almost certainly encourage it, because it would create some additional tension and drama, especially given the focus on Kensley’s reaction to Luis. I suppose we’ll all just have to tune in to find out!

New episodes of 90 Day Fiance air Sunday nights at 8/7c on TLC.

Oh, and just one more photo because…boobs:




http://starcasm.net/archives/379243*


----------



## arnott

mrskolar09 said:


> I agree, Molly just wants to be married so badly that she doesn’t care who it is at this point.  She’s marrying Luis because he’s willing to, let’s be honest.
> *I wonder if she watched some of the footage, especially of how he treated/talked about her daughters, and thought she made a mistake marrying him.*



In the previews for next week she tells him,  "You're an as$hole to my kids!"  and tells him to get out of her house.


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> Thongs are only for sex?. LOL Maybe in Evelyn's world



Thongs are also scandalous in Evelyn's world!


----------



## Sassys

Aika is just to much. This man doesn’t have a pot to piss in, is in his forties and has roommates, no money for an engagement ring and now you want him to have money for a vasectomy that cost thousands of dollars. Smh. Also, what was the point in zooming on the LV bag that is most likely fake because this man is broke.

Clearly see there is nothing in those suitcases David and Annie had at The Kentucky airport smh. So fake

Elizabeth and Andrei have no money, what is the point of buying a wedding dress and paying for a venue if you are going to do it later anyway. Just go to the courthouse get married so he can work to save for a real wedding later. So dumb. Also what the heck is so beautiful about that park venue? Looks like a normal neighborhood park that you go to for free.


----------



## mrskolar09

arnott said:


> In the previews for next week she tells him,  "You're an as$hole to my kids!"  and tells him to get out of her house.



I saw that, but doubt they really break up.  She wants to get married too badly. 

Andrei is the only fiancé I like on this season.  He might be traditional, but he seems like a fairly decent person.


----------



## arnott

New episode tonight!     Here's to David's daughter throwing a glass of water on him!         In the previews David was saying his daughter is like Snooki from Jersey Shore.    Short,  and always angry!


----------



## arnott

Sassys said:


> *90 DAY FIANCE Molly Hopkins’ ex & Kensley’s dad Kenneth Grigley info*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *On the current season of 90 Day Fiance, Molly Hopkins’ seven-year-old daughter Kensley is struggling to accept her mom’s fiance Luis — a situation exacerbated by the fact that Luis moved right into the family’s home after arriving in America. The tension has many viewers wondering what Kensley’s dad thinks about the situation, and also wondering who Kensley’s dad is!
> 
> The answer to that question is Kenneth Grigley, a 39-year-old former fiance of Molly’s. I previously posted about Molly and Kenneth’s post-split court battles, including custody of Kensley and an alleged $45,000 loanfrom Kenneth to Molly; at the time, though, I was reluctant to use his name because he was not actually featured on the show (yet). But it’s since been revealed that Kenneth did consent to appear on Molly’s previous reality show, Double Divas, which qualifies him as a public figure. That’s Kenneth in the photo above, watching his fiancee Molly test the stability of her undergarments by riding a mechanical bull–which is pretty much Double Divas in a nutshell.
> 
> (Actually, Kenneth’s “former fiance” status is somewhat in question, judging by Molly’s thoughts on their engagement. “Kenneth gave me a ring, and we’re engaged,” Molly said, on the episode of Double Divas with the mechanical bull, “but he never really asked me to marry him.”)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to court documents, Kenneth and Molly split up around October 1, 2014. Given that Kensley was born in 2010, I assume that means they were together at least five years, allowing for a nine-month pregnancy. Their court battles appear to still be ongoing, but, as yet, the documents make no mention of Luis or Molly’s appearance on 90 Day Fiance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Additionally, when researching Molly and Kenneth’s back-and-forth in court, I discovered that Molly isn’t the only one who had had some issues with the law! Kenneth has multiple mug shots online–seen above–stemming from drug charges in 2001 and 2002. Georgia Department of Corrections records indicate Kenneth was incarcerated from August of 2003 until November of 2004. He appears to have had no other run-ins with the law since.
> 
> I’m curious to see if Kenneth does appear on 90 Day Fiance. Show producers would almost certainly encourage it, because it would create some additional tension and drama, especially given the focus on Kensley’s reaction to Luis. I suppose we’ll all just have to tune in to find out!
> 
> New episodes of 90 Day Fiance air Sunday nights at 8/7c on TLC.
> 
> Oh, and just one more photo because…boobs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://starcasm.net/archives/379243*



That's an unfortunate shot of Molly in the first picture!


----------



## pixiejenna

Finally caught last week.

Wtf how the he'll can you sponsor someone's k1 and not know your financialy responsible for them for 10 years?!? Nikki and Chris are my favorite couple and they're not even a main couple. I can't believe that Chris didn't explain this too her. I don't get how she let this slide she seems too bright for this nonsense. Im glad she talked to Annie about how much they've been helping out. I don't know why Annie is so in the dark about his situation. He was on vacation and when they meet, hes had no money the entire time that they've been together, no prospects. Wtf is she expecting to happen? I feel bad for Annie  going to Kentucky she didn't like the look of the accommodations given. On top of which she doesn't have Nikki and Chris her only other friend's. I don't know how she expects to keep David in line without them. 

I don't blame Aika for being upset. She flat out told him what she wanted why should she settle for less? I know that he has no money, he shouldn't have promised things he can't give.

Elizabeth and Andrei getting married in 2 weeks s o he can work. Wtf why is she buying a expensive dress and booking a inclusive venue. So basically you want to start your marriage in a ton of debt? He at least genuinely seems to want to get th ings on track.

Evelyn and David what a pair. I think I've seen sexier lingerie in target than in that store. Also since when is making a quesadilla qualify as cooking? I was surprised how David reacted to her bring up sex. I don't think that is going to bode well for their future.

Luis has zero interest in being a step parent. None not even a iota. He doesn't seem to care about anything other than him having fun. And other than his time at the strip club he isn t having fun. I don't expect them to even make it to the alter .


----------



## arnott

It's interesting that when we first see David it's when Evelyn is Facetiming him and he says something along the lines of,  "I dream about our wedding night."!    Anyone else remember this?


----------



## SandyC1981

Molly needs to dump Luis, asap! He smirking and all...very telling...


----------



## SandyC1981

arnott said:


> It's interesting that when we first see David it's when Evelyn is Facetiming him and he says something along the lines of,  "I dream about our wedding night."!    Anyone else remember this?


He getting so upset is bs! I'm sure they have already been intimate...


----------



## mrskolar09

arnott said:


> It's interesting that when we first see David it's when Evelyn is Facetiming him and he says something along the lines of,  "I dream about our wedding night."!    Anyone else remember this?



Yes!  I remember that.  I wonder if he’s more upset because everything was on camera?  He seems like a nice enough guy other than that.  

Molly putting up with Luis’ bs makes me want to smack her.  She keeps saying her kids come first, but she won’t just send him packing.  He clearly wishes her kids were gone.  

Elizabeth either needs to decide she’s fine with how traditional Andrei is or tell him she isn’t.  She keeps saying she is, but the bachelorette party thing showed she kind of isn’t.  Which is fine, but then she needs to stop saying she is or they are headed for a lot of fighting in the future.  

David sounds like a real jerk according to his daughter.  I don’t doubt her, but she seemed like she was pretty happy to tell Annie all about it.  She had a pretty big smile on her face when she saw how upset Annie was.  

As for Nicole and Azan, I still think it’s gross that she pushes May to call Azan ‘daddy’.  She’s as desperate for marriage as Molly.


----------



## DC-Cutie

David's daughter and Nikki's brother need to be part of the reunion!


----------



## DC-Cutie

This is so scary.  Too many times we hear of men killing the children of their wives/girlfriends.  The way Luis looked last night while talking about HER kids, gave me the chills.  Like he wants no parts of them.

Azan seems like he's fine with May.  But I agree, calling him 'daddy' is just a bit much, too soon.  That needs to come naturally.


mrskolar09 said:


> Molly putting up with Luis’ bs makes me want to smack her.  She keeps saying her kids come first, but she won’t just send him packing.  He clearly wishes her kids were gone.
> 
> As for Nicole and Azan, I still think it’s gross that she pushes May to call Azan ‘daddy’.  She’s as desperate for marriage as Molly.


----------



## Sassys

pixiejenna said:


> Finally caught last week.
> 
> Wtf how the he'll can you sponsor someone's k1 and not know your financialy responsible for them for 10 years?!? Nikki and Chris are my favorite couple and they're not even a main couple. I can't believe that Chris didn't explain this too her. I don't get how she let this slide she seems too bright for this nonsense. Im glad she talked to Annie about how much they've been helping out. I don't know why Annie is so in the dark about his situation. He was on vacation and when they meet, hes had no money the entire time that they've been together, no prospects. Wtf is she expecting to happen?* I feel bad for Annie  going to Kentucky she didn't like the look of the accommodations given.* On top of which she doesn't have Nikki and Chris her only other friend's. I don't know how she expects to keep David in line without them.
> 
> I don't blame Aika for being upset. She flat out told him what she wanted why should she settle for less? I know that he has no money, he shouldn't have promised things he can't give.
> 
> Elizabeth and Andrei getting married in 2 weeks s o he can work. Wtf why is she buying a expensive dress and booking a inclusive venue. So basically you want to start your marriage in a ton of debt? He at least genuinely seems to want to get th ings on track.
> 
> Evelyn and David what a pair. I think I've seen sexier lingerie in target than in that store. Also since when is making a quesadilla qualify as cooking? I was surprised how David reacted to her bring up sex. I don't think that is going to bode well for their future.
> 
> Luis has zero interest in being a step parent. None not even a iota. He doesn't seem to care about anything other than him having fun. And other than his time at the strip club he isn t having fun. I don't expect them to even make it to the alter .



Can't feel bad for her. Her dumb a$$ wanted to be with a broke man (thinking everyone in America is rich). Jokes on her.


----------



## pixiejenna

Sassys said:


> Can't feel bad for her. Her dumb a$$ wanted to be with a broke man (thinking everyone in America is rich). Jokes on her.


I feel bad because very much like Afinsa who wanted to b e a lady of luxury she said right off the bat she wanted kids. She was very point blank with what she wanted in the relationship. And just like Jorge lied about having money he lied about having kids. He waited until she's in America to tell her he had a vasectomy. Kids are a deal breaker in my book. I don't think she would have wasted her time with him if she knew this prior to coming here. She would have seeked out someone who will give her what she wants. If he's willing to hide something that big from her, it can only make me wonder what else is he not telling her. I know that they got married, she's not too bright which is what someone like him needs lol.


----------



## Sassys

pixiejenna said:


> I feel bad because very much like Afinsa who wanted to b e a lady of luxury she said right off the bat she wanted kids. She was very point blank with what she wanted in the relationship. And just like Jorge lied about having money he lied about having kids. He waited until she's in America to tell her he had a vasectomy. Kids are a deal breaker in my book. I don't think she would have wasted her time with him if she knew this prior to coming here. She would have seeked out someone who will give her what she wants. If he's willing to hide something that big from her, it can only make me wonder what else is he not telling her. I know that they got married, she's not too bright which is what someone like him needs lol.



I'm talking about Annie not the other girl. You said you feel bad for Annie. I can't feel bad for someone who knew this man was broke from the jump.


----------



## pixiejenna

Sassys said:


> I'm talking about Annie not the other girl. You said you feel bad for Annie. I can't feel bad for someone who knew this man was broke from the jump.


Sorry I was confused about who you where talking about.

 I do feel bad for Annie because she's all alone in Kentucky. I feel like she's not all there mentally. I don't understand why you would come to America for a guy you aren't that into who dosent have two dimes to his name. I can see this becoming very ugly very quickly. At least in LA his friend and his wife can help rein him in. In Kentucky she has no one to help her and I thinks she's going to need it. I don't believe for one minute that he's going to remain sober until the wedding like she asked him too.


----------



## Sassys

pixiejenna said:


> Sorry I was confused about who you where talking about.
> 
> I do feel bad for Annie because she's all alone in Kentucky. I feel like she's not all there mentally. I don't understand why you would come to America for a guy you aren't that into who dosent have two dimes to his name. I can see this becoming very ugly very quickly. At least in LA his friend and his wife can help rein him in. In Kentucky she has no one to help her and I thinks she's going to need it. I don't believe for one minute that he's going to remain sober until the wedding like she asked him too.



Remaining sober until the wedding makes no sense to me. So he can be a drunk as soon as your married and that's okay? Makes no sense.

I just can't feel bad for Annie. She knew he was a piece of sh$t in Thailand. She had it in her head, that she was going to live like a Queen in the USA. So now she has to make her bed and lie in it or go home. Niki was BEYOND dumb to allow her husband to dish out money non stop for David AND co-sign on the Visa. Her stupidness will also cost her family. David is in his 50's, what kid of job is he going to get just starting out? Companies are not going to higher him, when they can get someone half his age. Kentucky is not a major Metro area, so I am sure the job market is crappy.

Don't feel bad for Aika either. He dumb a$$ wanted to be a gold digger and the man has not a pot to piss in. You don't need a Visa to come here from the Philippines, so he didn't pay for her to come here. She knew the minute she got here, he was a broke liar, but still wants to be here. He proposes to you with a used ring AND already told you he had a vasectomy. Either BOUNCE or live with it. Her saying she doesn't care how much the reversal is, is just dumb. Where is he getting $15K for the surgery & now she might need IVF which cost a lot of money. 

David meeting Evelyn and pursuing her when she was 14 is gross and this too pure to talk about sex act, needs to stop, The jig is up.


----------



## Sassys

pixiejenna said:


> I feel bad because very much like Afinsa who wanted to b e a lady of luxury she said right off the bat she wanted kids. She was very point blank with what she wanted in the relationship. And just like Jorge lied about having money he lied about having kids. He waited until she's in America to tell her he had a vasectomy. Kids are a deal breaker in my book. I don't think she would have wasted her time with him if she knew this prior to coming here. She would have seeked out someone who will give her what she wants. If he's willing to hide something that big from her, it can only make me wonder what else is he not telling her. I know that they got married, she's not too bright which is what someone like him needs lol.



Afinsa is a different kind of gold digger. She was/is just a nasty piece of sh$t. Yes Jorge lied, BUT he still could provide a great life for her but that's not good enough for her stank attitude. Anika is nothing like Afinsa . Josh has nothing to offer; Jorge did have something.


----------



## mrskolar09

DC-Cutie said:


> This is so scary.  Too many times we hear of men killing the children of their wives/girlfriends.  The way Luis looked last night while talking about HER kids, gave me the chills.  Like he wants no parts of them.
> 
> Azan seems like he's fine with May.  But I agree, calling him 'daddy' is just a bit much, too soon.  That needs to come naturally.



I totally agree in regards to both.  Luis makes me nervous with his total lack of any kind of attachment to the kids, especially the younger one.  As a mom, that throws up all kind of red flags for me.  

Azan isn’t my favorite on this show, but I was pretty impressed with how well he did with May.  He seems genuinely fond of her and so did his family.


----------



## arnott

Anyone know what Chris does for a living?      I'm curious since Nikki said he has multiple companies,  houses,   and cars.


----------



## Sassys

arnott said:


> Anyone know what Chris does for a living?      I'm curious since Nikki said he has multiple companies,  houses,   and cars.



Chris Thieneman was a football player

*Christopher Allen Thieneman* (born June 6, 1965) is a former American college football player who was a defensive lineman in the World League of American Football (WLAF) and the Canadian Football League(CFL) during the early 1990s. He played for the San Antonio Riders of the WLAF, and the Sacramento Gold Miners of the CFL. Thieneman played collegiately at the University of Louisville, where he was an honorable mention All-American.

Later, he returned to Kentucky and took over the family business which included development and real estate.

As a ********** he also ran for the Mayor of Louisville, the Kentucky State House of Representatives and the Kentucky State Senate, losing all three times. He has also been accused of bribery, perjury and assault. Most of those alligations were found as not guilty.

*Professional career*
In 1988, Thieneman signed as an undrafted free agent with the Dallas Cowboys as a defensive end, but did not appear in a single regular season game and was released from the offseason practice squad. He played professional football in Canada for four years, ending his career in the Canadian Football League with the Sacramento Gold Miners.

*Political career*
After football, Thieneman began working in the family real estate business and obtained a real estate license. Thieneman took over operation of the family business and established his own development company. His developments include trailer parks,[4][5] family-based subdivisions, low-income apartments [6] and office complexes in the Greater Louisville Metro area. Thieneman is one of the largest owners of vacant property on Dixie Highway.

Thieneman ran in the ********** primary for Congress in Kentucky's 3rd congressional district in 2008.[7] In May 2010, Thieneman ran for Mayor of Louisville in the ********** primary but lost to Hal Heiner.[7] Heiner would eventually lose narrowly to current Louisville Mayor Greg Fischer.

In Spring of 2012, Thieneman filed to run for 37th district's state senate seat,[8] narrowly defeating former Metro Councilman Doug Hawkins in the ********** primary in May.[_citation needed_] Thieneman lost by a wide margin in the general election to incumbent ******** State Senator Perry Clark.[9]

Despite numerous attempts, Thieneman has never won election to any public office.

*Bribery*
In 2010, during his campaign for Louisville mayor, Thieneman participated in an interview with the Courier Journal editorial board to seek the newspaper's endorsement. In the interview, Thieneman admitted to bribing a county official in order to get approval for a trailer park from the local planning commission despite heavy opposition from nearby residents. The request was granted by the planning commission, and a trailer park was built along a narrow piece of land in the middle of a middle-class neighborhood.[10]

*Residency*
In the fall of 2012, it was alleged by a local blog that Thieneman did not reside in the district in which he filed to represent.[11] Thieneman has repeatedly denied that he lives outside the district,[12] but depositions by citizens, photographic evidence and voting records suggest Thieneman has multiple residences in Jefferson County, Kentucky. The residence in question is the location of a Thieneman-owned commercial business - a self-storage locker business.[11]

In October 2012, a lawsuit was filed by district resident Robert Walker that challenged Thieneman's residency. The suit alleged Thieneman did not live in the 37th district and therefore was not a legal candidate. Judge Charles Cunningham ordered on November 2, 2012, that Thieneman produce utility bills from his supposed residence at the storage business as well as a home Thieneman owns on Brownsboro Road. The utility bills were supposed to have proven exactly where Thieneman was living, but the judge's order was never fulfilled by Thieneman and the case was passed.[13]

*Personal life*
Thieneman is one of the original founders of the Mint Jubilee, a Kentucky Derby-themed charity event that raises money for The James Brown Cancer Center in Louisville. The event has been mired in controversy and was alleged to have misappropriated funds originally meant for the charity.[14]

In 2013, Thieneman was charged with assault and wanton endangerment when he was accused of choking his ex-girlfriend during an argument. The woman was granted an Emergency Protective Order of restraint from Thieneman.[15][16] He was again arrested on May 29, 2014 for intimidating his ex-girlfriend, violating his EPO/DVO and retaliating against a participant in a legal process.[17]

Thieneman was eventually found not guilty of these assault charges. http://louisvilleky.com/chris-thieneman-is-not-guilty-of-assault-charge/ He now seeks damages and lawsuits for false arrest and vandalism to his owned property. http://www.louisvilleblogs.com/?cat=1028 Thieneman has filed a lawsuit against the City of Louisville, LMPD Officers, and County Attorney Ingrid Geiser for malicious prosecution among other things. https://kcoj.kycourts.net/CourtNet/Search/Index They have delayed the court date for multiple reasons, but it is next scheduled for 11/13/2017 for another review. Subpoenas have been served on Amy Phelps who was the Detective as well who is at the center of this conflict, and no longer works for the city. She has since moved on to a "Claims Specialist" position at Nationwide insurance. Linkedin.com Amy Phelps

On June 4, 2016 Chris Thieneman married YouTube Beauty & Style Vlogger Nikki Cooper. The couple can be seen on TLC's "90 Day Fiance" - Season 6 in relation to Chris' friend David Toborowsky's goal of marrying Annie Suwan from Thailand.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## arnott

Thanks!   Never would have guessed he was a Football player.   Here's more on how Chris and Nikki met:


----------



## bisousx

Elizabeth's family and their matching mug shots.

Lol... classy family.

_We will start with perhaps the biggest anti-Andreist, Elizabeth’s dad, Charles “Chuck” Potthast, Sr. According to online records, ol’ daddy Chuck was arrested back in 2009 in Florida over unpaid child support. 

Becky, who was 22 at the time of her arrest, was allegedly driving with a revoked, canceled or suspended license “W/KNOWLEDGE.” I’m guessing there is an interesting story to explain how a 22-year-old woman in Florida lost her driver’s license, but I couldn’t find anything online.

Next up is Elizabeth’s brother, Charles Potthast, Jr. Charles was booked in Florida in 2005 (mug shot photo above) and charged with a DUI in addition to driving with a revoked, canceled or suspended license. It indicates that he refused testing in his DUI arrest.

The following year, Charles was arrested again in Florida, and this time he was charged with possession of cocaine.

Elizabeth’s other sister Jennifer “Jen” Potthast was also charged with driving with a revoked, canceled or suspended license when she was booked in Florida in 2005.

Jen was also charged with operating an unregistered vehicle. Although she was picked up the same year as her brother, the arrests were one month apart — in case you were curious. (I was wondering if perhaps the whole family wasn’t having some sort of “no license joy ride” in multiple vehicles.) On a random side note, I think Jennifer is the clear winner of the Potthast Family Best Mug Shot Photo Award!

Another of Elizabeth’s brothers, that I don’t believe has appeared on the show, was charged with possession of less than 20 ounces of marijuana as well as possession of drug paraphernalia in 2004. If I find out that he did allow himself to be filmed for the show, I will add his mug shot to the post._​
http://starcasm.net/archives/380417


----------



## arnott

bisousx said:


> Elizabeth's family and their matching mug shots.
> 
> Lol... classy family.
> 
> _We will start with perhaps the biggest anti-Andreist, Elizabeth’s dad, Charles “Chuck” Potthast, Sr. According to online records, ol’ daddy Chuck was arrested back in 2009 in Florida over unpaid child support.
> 
> Becky, who was 22 at the time of her arrest, was allegedly driving with a revoked, canceled or suspended license “W/KNOWLEDGE.” I’m guessing there is an interesting story to explain how a 22-year-old woman in Florida lost her driver’s license, but I couldn’t find anything online.
> 
> Next up is Elizabeth’s brother, Charles Potthast, Jr. Charles was booked in Florida in 2005 (mug shot photo above) and charged with a DUI in addition to driving with a revoked, canceled or suspended license. It indicates that he refused testing in his DUI arrest.
> 
> The following year, Charles was arrested again in Florida, and this time he was charged with possession of cocaine.
> 
> Elizabeth’s other sister Jennifer “Jen” Potthast was also charged with driving with a revoked, canceled or suspended license when she was booked in Florida in 2005.
> 
> Jen was also charged with operating an unregistered vehicle. Although she was picked up the same year as her brother, the arrests were one month apart — in case you were curious. (I was wondering if perhaps the whole family wasn’t having some sort of “no license joy ride” in multiple vehicles.) On a random side note, I think Jennifer is the clear winner of the Potthast Family Best Mug Shot Photo Award!
> 
> Another of Elizabeth’s brothers, that I don’t believe has appeared on the show, was charged with possession of less than 20 ounces of marijuana as well as possession of drug paraphernalia in 2004. If I find out that he did allow himself to be filmed for the show, I will add his mug shot to the post._​
> http://starcasm.net/archives/380417



Nothing on Elizabeth!        Good for her!


----------



## pixiejenna

Wow well now we know why her sisters where so he'll bent on her Bachelorette party cause they love to party lol.


----------



## arnott

Elizabeth's sisters are so obnoxious!     

So we find out that on top of being a broke alcoholic,  David is also a deadbeat grandpa who hooks up with prostitutes!         

Wonder if Aika would still need IVF if Josh didn't have the vasectomy?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Why does Molly keep saying her kids come first and then is still ok to marry Luis when he clearly dislikes her kids and vice-versa? Your kids don't come first if you are marrying a man who hates your kids!! These women are so sad and desperate. I wonder to what extent this show is scripted b/c I just cannot fathom the level of stupidity most of these people have.


----------



## Sassys

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Why does Molly keep saying her kids come first and then is still ok to marry Luis when he clearly dislikes her kids and vice-versa? Your kids don't come first if you are marrying a man who hates your kids!! These women are so sad and desperate. I wonder to what extent this show is scripted b/c I just cannot fathom the level of stupidity most of these people have.



I only watched the first hour of the last episode (can't tolerate these people for two hours), but I just don't believe Molly will let Pedro go that easily. Molly is that chick we all know, that will do anything to be with a man and will look past everything right in her face until something MAJOR happens. Only then will she see, what a looser that man is.

Molly is also that chick that will fight to keep a man, if he tells her he wants out (she will fight him on leaving her and promise to work on herself and to be better).


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

When I read that David and Annie were living in Chris' fire house, I was confused and thought it was some type of slang our arigtechural style I hadn't heard of.... then I got caught up on the episodes. I was probably as taken aback as Annie was, it's a freakin fire station. I could not stop laughing for some reason. I need for David to get his entire life together. His priorities and life choices are all out of wack.


----------



## DC-Cutie

arnott said:


> Elizabeth's sisters are so obnoxious!
> 
> So we find out that on top of being a broke alcoholic,  David is also a deadbeat grandpa who hooks up with prostitutes!
> 
> Wonder if Aika would still need IVF if Josh didn't have the vasectomy?


I think that's why Annie married him... she doesn't care about the prostitutes, because according to the 'streets' she was a prostitute!  Yes, they met at a bar, but not the typical bar


----------



## Sassys

WhitleyGilbert said:


> When I read that David and Annie were living in Chris' fire house, I was confused and thought it was some type of slang our arigtechural style I hadn't heard of.... then I got caught up on the episodes. I was probably as taken aback as Annie was, it's a freakin fire station. I could not stop laughing for some reason. I need for David to get his entire life together. His priorities and life choices are all out of wack.



Don't knock firehouse homes...





















*6 converted firehouses for sale right now*
https://www.curbed.com/2016/12/8/13887822/firehouses-for-sale


----------



## Sassys

*New Video Takes Us Inside Anderson Cooper’s Converted Village Firehouse
https://www.6sqft.com/new-video-takes-us-inside-anderson-coopers-converted-village-firehouse/*


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Ok, so I just noticed in the scene with Ashley (David's daughter) that Annie has a Chanel tweed and leather boy bag valued at 4000-ish on the table. I wonder if the show gives them nice bags to carry? because I thought David was completely dirt-poor and Annie came from a village that had never seen a $1 bill before. Not sure how she can have a 4K bag... something doesn't add up in their financial details.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

^^^ Those are cool looking, but I don't think David could ever bring that place up to that level (and likely wouldn't even try). He still needs to get his entire life together and stand on his own.


----------



## arnott

Sassys said:


> Don't knock firehouse homes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *6 converted firehouses for sale right now*
> https://www.curbed.com/2016/12/8/13887822/firehouses-for-sale



Is that a fire pole next to the stairs in the last picture?     If so that would be so much fun and I'd be taking that instead of all those stairs!                 Maybe even take  pole dancing lessons!


----------



## Sassys

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Ok, so I just noticed in the scene with Ashley (David's daughter) that Annie has a Chanel tweed and leather boy bag valued at 4000-ish on the table. I wonder if the show gives them nice bags to carry? because I thought David was completely dirt-poor and Annie came from a village that had never seen a $1 bill before. Not sure how she can have a 4K bag... something doesn't add up in their financial details.



How do you know the bags are real?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Sassys said:


> How do you know the bags are real?


It could be fake, who knows, a real one certainly doesn't coincide with what we're being told about David's finances. Aika has an LV she is always carrying around and I've never seen that particular model or color before. I've been wondering more about Aika's but just saw Annie's today. I'm always bag-watching, I saw a few of Elizabeth's sisters with LV stuff in a past episode.


----------



## Luv n bags

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It could be fake, who knows, a real one certainly doesn't coincide with what we're being told about David's finances. Aika has an LV she is always carrying around and I've never seen that particular model or color before. I've been wondering more about Aika's but just saw Annie's today. I'm always bag-watching, I saw a few of Elizabeth's sisters with LV stuff in a past episode.



I look at the bags, too.  Maybe Chris’ wife, Nikki lent her the bag.  
I am not familiar with LV, so can’t comment on Aika’’s bag.

I did notice one of the sisters was using a YsL in. Miami - it was a cute bag, too!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

DC-Cutie said:


> This is so scary.  Too many times we hear of men killing the children of their wives/girlfriends.  The way Luis looked last night while talking about HER kids, gave me the chills.  Like he wants no parts of them.
> 
> Azan seems like he's fine with May.  But I agree, calling him 'daddy' is just a bit much, too soon.  That needs to come naturally.



The same thoughts crossed my mind too.   I seriously hope she hasn't married him.



ccbaggirl89 said:


> Ok, so I just noticed in the scene with Ashley (David's daughter) that Annie has a Chanel tweed and leather boy bag valued at 4000-ish on the table. I wonder if the show gives them nice bags to carry? because I thought David was completely dirt-poor and Annie came from a village that had never seen a $1 bill before. Not sure how she can have a 4K bag... something doesn't add up in their financial details.



Maybe Nikki let her borrow it or gifted it to her. She and Chris are funding everything else. I noticed that the SUV they are driving belongs to Chris' business that's why the side was blurred out. 

This instagram page about the show is really messy, but entertaining.  
https://www.instagram.com/90dayfiancetlc/


----------



## ccbaggirl89

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Maybe Nikki let her borrow it or gifted it to her. She and Chris are funding everything else. I noticed that the SUV they are driving belongs to Chris' business that's why the side was blurred out.


thank you... this makes much more sense... that Nikki would gift/loan it


----------



## Sassys

Spill!! Love a gay queen that runs his mouth

*Audio NSFW!!!!*


----------



## arnott

Sassys said:


> Spill!! Love a gay queen that runs his mouth
> 
> *Audio NSFW!!!!*




Is that Nikki's brother?


----------



## arnott

tigertrixie said:


> I look at the bags, too.  Maybe Chris’ wife, Nikki lent her the bag.
> I am not familiar with LV, so can’t comment on Aika’’s bag.
> 
> I did notice one of the sisters was using a YsL in. Miami - it was a cute bag, too!



I just noticed that one of the sisters always carries a Celine Luggage bag.   I'm guessing they're real since Elizabeth's Dad made it a point to tell Andrei that Elizabeth's sisters married men with money.


----------



## DC-Cutie

which is why I said earlier, him and David's daughter need to be at the reunion!!  They be dropping gems!  


Sassys said:


> Spill!! Love a gay queen that runs his mouth
> 
> *Audio NSFW!!!!*


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> which is why I said earlier, him and David's daughter need to be at the reunion!!  They be dropping gems!


----------



## Sassys

Azan got his Visa, but still not in America


----------



## Sassys

Again, _*NSFW*_


----------



## DC-Cutie

On another note, I couldn't date a man that wears waistband pants.  That's all David wears... like hospital scrubs


----------



## mrskolar09

His clothes remind me of prison wear.  

Ugh, he is such a creep it makes my skin crawl.


----------



## arnott

Sassys said:


> Spill!! Love a gay queen that runs his mouth
> 
> *Audio NSFW!!!!*




Didn't realize this was several videos.   So looks like Chris & Nikki and Antonio will be on the reunion at least by Skype!        Antonio is gay?


----------



## arnott

ccbaggirl89 said:


> thank you... this makes much more sense... that Nikki would gift/loan it



Probably not after Annie apparently stole money out of Nikki's bag while they were in Thailand!


----------



## Sassys

arnott said:


> Didn't realize this was several videos.   So looks like Chris & Nikki and Antonio will be on the reunion at least by Skype!        *Antonio is gay?*



Arnott; come on... Antonio is gayer than a $3 bill.


----------



## arnott

This Annie being a prostitute/thief is even juicier than Anfisa being a porn star since Annie portrays herself as a sweet innocent good girl who had never even been in a sex store before!


----------



## mrskolar09

I thought I remembered seeing Annie carry the same bag while they were still in Thailand.  I just assumed the bag was a fake.  

Her being a prostitute kind of fills in some gaps and goes along with a lot of what David’s daughter was saying. 
I know there’s no (as of yet) concrete evidence, but I believe it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

you can't be whining about your family getting 2 water buffalo and carrying a Chanel Boy Bag 

That bag screams FAKE! like the glued on glitter and sequins were just going to fall off at any moment


----------



## BettySaysExcuseMe

Sassys said:


>



That poor girl (Ashley) looks EXACTLY like her Dad (David).


----------



## BettySaysExcuseMe

ITA with the posters who are worried for Molly's kids. Luis sneers, mocks and in general is low key hostile to those girls.

It's obvious from their backstory that he was into the party side of their relationship...he's so not interested in being a husband/stepdad. 

Sad to be so desperate for a marriage that you can't see all the red flags flying in your face. As Oda Mae says in Ghost: "Molly...you in danger, girl!"


----------



## arnott

BettySaysExcuseMe said:


> That poor girl (Ashley) looks EXACTLY like her Dad (David).



     And the son looks nothing like either of them.     Do you think he was adopted?


----------



## DD101

DC-Cutie said:


> you can't be whining about your family getting 2 water buffalo and carrying a Chanel Boy Bag
> 
> That bag screams FAKE! like the glued on glitter and sequins were just going to fall off at any moment



I thought it looked fake as hell too, the glitter.....ugh. And her leather jacket looked like pleather......


----------



## Sassys

arnott said:


> And the son looks nothing like either of them.     Do you think he was adopted?



Lol. Plenty of people don’t look like one or both parents and are not adopted. For all we know he looks exactly like his mother.


----------



## arnott

Part one of the 2-part finale on tonight!    I am so not looking forward to them asking David and Evelyn about their wedding night during the tell-all!             I just hope she doesn't call it magical.


----------



## pinky7129

my mouth dropped when molly told luis he acts like he hates her kids, and he said shes pmsing...


----------



## Sassys

Great parenting. Let’s let the kid sleep near an open outlet


----------



## Sassys

Teenagers in this show have more common sense then the adults. Smh 

Molly’s daughter and Nicole’s brother.


----------



## TC1

$300 dress and the credit card doesn't even work? Runnnnnnnnn
Not surprised about Molly & Luis.
Aika and her veil and booty shorts getting into the car


----------



## Sassys

Uh, Annie doesn’t have a license, how is she driving Chris’ truck?


----------



## Sassys

Andrei used the word “like” 34 times while talking to Elizabeth’s sister. My man and his sister are banging their head on the sofa laughing. We are now using this as a drinking game. Lmao

The fact that Luis came downstairs to the fridge smirking while Molly was talking to her brother, tells me he is not going nowhere. As soon as he came downstairs I would have asked “what are you doing, go back and pack your sh$t and get out”.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I don't know which was worse - Aika's mullet dress or Josh's fake-ass True Religion jeans.


----------



## DC-Cutie

watching this show makes me THANKFUL that my fiance and I have 17 years friendship and 5 years of dating.  90 days is blowing my mind!   LOL


----------



## pixiejenna

So Molly's married and Luis  left,  ya that sounds about right. Sadly her daughter is the parent in their relationship which is why she's so mature.

I don't get why he gave Annie the keys to the car, su ch a drama queen. Forget about her not having a license. She's not going anywhere because she probably doesn't even know where she is or how to go anywhere. I also don't get why his friends are funding this. 

This episode was the first one you actually saw Josh and Aika genuinely connect. His parents where really sceptical and turned around pretty quickly. Which makes me wonder what his first two wives where like lol. Omg his fake TR jeans where just the icing on the cake [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23].

David's friends don't seem too fond of Evelyn. I also cringe at the thought of them at the reunion. You know that they will bombard them with sex questions. 

Andrei chatting with Elizabeth's sister over her party was pretty dull. He's pretty much ready to ice them out if he doesn't get his way. Her family seems to be very meddlesome. I can't help but think that if they had a normal relationship and got a chance to get to know him they'd probably like him. But since they have 90 days to get married their relationship is on steroids.


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> $300 dress and the credit card doesn't even work? Runnnnnnnnn
> Not surprised about Molly & Luis.
> *Aika and her veil and booty shorts getting into the car*



At first I was wondering if she was going to get married in that outfit and just have the veil!   Afterall,  Josh was getting married in jeans!

Reminds me of when I showed up at my wedding venue in jeans, a leather jacket, and my veil!         The officiant was the only one there and he told me it was good look!


----------



## DC-Cutie

few observations - 
Nicole licking her fingers nonstop at dinner was just disgusting
Her teen brother has more common sense than she does
Little May is always on the iPad with headphones...


----------



## Sassys




----------



## DC-Cutie

He looks like Puck from MTV's Real World


----------



## IceAngel

I wonder if Molly's kids knew that she and Luis were already married. If not then I see that as a betrayal of their trust. She should not have kept that from them. She and Nicole are examples of a person who puts their own wants ahead of what's best for their kids.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

DC-Cutie said:


> He looks like Puck from MTV's Real World


----------



## Sassys

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> Just read that Mohammed's green card was denied. I bet Danielle is doing the happy dance somewhere..



Danielle needs to get a damn life and stop worrying about what happens to Mohammed. She* claims *she has a man, yet is constantly in Mohammed's business.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Sassys said:


> Danielle needs to get a damn life and stop worrying about what happens to Mohammed. She* claims *she has a man, yet is constantly in Mohammed's business.



Seriously!
Is it even true tho? Has anyone ever seen this "boyfriend?"


----------



## Sassys

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> Seriously!
> Is it even true tho? Has anyone ever seen this "boyfriend?"



I'm surprised Mohammed could even stomach her to play/con her. I'm sure there is no boyfriend and if there was, I am sure if he had any common sense he would bounce because of her obsession with her ex.


----------



## DC-Cutie

well, she kinda needs to be in his business, she's 'responsible' for him for 10 years...  even though she can barely be responsible for herself


----------



## DD101

Sassys said:


>




OMG he does have teeth!!!!! Real or fake, at least he's got 'em!


----------



## arnott

So Azan is not the first guy Nicole has had May call Daddy!       Nice!    Has  already called 2 boyfriends Daddy  at 2 years old!          I give Azan, Andrei, and any other foreigner on the show a pass for saying "like" a lot since english is not their first language.    Nicole on the other hand has no excuse.


----------



## Sassys

I see it's not just me, who wants to stab my ears every time Andrei says "like"


----------



## TC1

May. That child constantly has a phone/ipad in her face. It's really sad to me


----------



## Sassys

Is Evelyn pregnant? She’s gained weight


----------



## Sassys

Why is Niki holding on for dear life on Chris?


----------



## mrskolar09

So Azan was mia for another tell all... color me shocked [emoji849]


----------



## DC-Cutie

arnott said:


> So Azan is not the first guy Nicole has had May call Daddy!       Nice!    Has  already called 2 boyfriends Daddy  at 2 years old!          I give Azan, Andrei, and any other foreigner on the show a pass for saying "like" a lot since english is not their first language.    Nicole on the other hand has no excuse.


Nicole is a very lost soul.  She's pushing May on every man she meets.  It's dangerous, not healthy and very confusing for a child.
She is literally BUYING Azan.  She's giving money that she doesn't have to him, yet asking her mom for gas money.  Mom is telling it ALL!


----------



## DC-Cutie

mrskolar09 said:


> So Azan was mia for another tell all... color me shocked [emoji849]


Is he a distant relative of Mohammed?  LOL


----------



## arnott

DC-Cutie said:


> Nicole is a very lost soul.  She's pushing May on every man she meets.  It's dangerous, not healthy and very confusing for a child.
> She is literally BUYING Azan.  *She's giving money that she doesn't have to him, yet asking her mom for gas money.  Mom is telling it ALL!*



Haven't watched the tell-all yet.   So does Nicole's mom give her gas money?


----------



## mrskolar09

Nicole’s mom spilled everything... and Nicole was not too pleased. 

And Molly has just confirmed to all of America that she is a desperate moron.  I feel bad for her kids.


----------



## DC-Cutie

mrskolar09 said:


> Nicole’s mom spilled everything... and Nicole was not too pleased.
> 
> And Molly has just confirmed to all of America that she is a desperate moron.  I feel bad for her kids.


her daughter made the most valid point "you're not some single 20 year old!  you're a mother!"  That should have been enough... but it was too late since her dumb azz was already married.


----------



## IceAngel

Omg Molly taking Luis back, Holy stupidity! He didn’t seem to be happy about being back with her. He probably got up to freezing cold New Jersey with his brother and realized he was better off being Molly’s nanny.
Elizabeth’s 2 sisters trying to back pedal was amusing. They made themselves look bad.
David should have jumped at the chance to be giving half ownership of a business … talk about a bird in the hand– he has no ambition or drive. I don’t believe someone like that can change.


----------



## mrskolar09

If Molly hadn’t stupidly legally married Luis before, she could have kicked his sorry butt to the curb.  Since she is legally tied to him, she’s trying to work on things to save face.  The alternative is admitting he conned her and was a jerk all along.  Her snapping back at Nicole about kids was funny, but Nicole wasn’t wrong.   

Elizabeth’s sisters seem like jerks.  In fact, most of her family does.  Andrei may be conservative and you can even call him controlling, but it clearly doesn’t bother Elizabeth.  If it did, she could have easily walked away from him at any point.


----------



## mrskolar09

And David trying to defend himself “the offer was only made 2 days ago”... well hello, why didn’t you jump on it two days ago then?!   Loser.  

He just wants to go back to Asia and avoid his problems.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

If someone could please educate me on my confusion? I haven't watched the reunion yet, but in the final episodes Molly kept saying she and Luis were/are married because they signed an official piece of paper. I was under the assumption there had to be both vows and a paper to make marriage legal? I didn't realize you could just sign a paper to be married? Or does this vary by state? Anyone able to help?


----------



## DC-Cutie

if David could have his job back in Japan/China (forgot what he said), why go back to the US?  He could have stayed his fat azz in Asia!


----------



## bisousx

Someone please go to Georgia and fix up Molly with a kind and decent man... she’s beyond being a strong single woman, I think she literally needs a man to complete her ... and as her children’s luck would have it, she’ll take on just about anybody. My heart kind of breaks for her. She’s setting such a horrible example for her daughters.

Andrei came out looking very respectable at the reunion. Good for him.


----------



## mrskolar09

I think Molly and Nicole are both good hearted people that are just so desperate for someone to love them that they do incredibly stupid things.


----------



## bisousx

ccbaggirl89 said:


> If someone could please educate me on my confusion? I haven't watched the reunion yet, but in the final episodes Molly kept saying she and Luis were/are married because they signed an official piece of paper. I was under the assumption there had to be both vows and a paper to make marriage legal? I didn't realize you could just sign a paper to be married? Or does this vary by state? Anyone able to help?



Yes you can just sign a piece of paper and have a <2 min ceremony at the courthouse. Don't need to have an actual wedding.


----------



## DC-Cutie

sounds like Molly and Luis went to a Justice of the Peace


----------



## jayne01

Luis is a pompous ass and Molly looks like a fool. I wish she would stop talking about how her kids are the most important thing to her, if that were the case she never would have moved a man she barely knows in with them in the first place. Women like her and one of the ways that pedophiles get easy access to kids. 

Dr. Laura would have a field day with her...


----------



## arnott

David's daughter needs to grow up.   Even her teenage brother is more mature than she is.   I can't believe she was pissed because her Dad's wedding wasn't about HER.   Did she really expect her Dad's wedding to magically transform into a birthday party for her?        And then she threatens to stab someone in the face with a stiletto (in front of her children) and give Annie a beat down at her wedding.   Nice.    Molly's daughter also seems entitled.   While she made good points, her comment about, "You didn't ask if it was ok with me" irked me because it seemed like she felt her Mom needed to ask her permission  as if she's the boss.


----------



## pixiejenna

I just watched the first half of the reunion.

I didn’t like how they hid Luis and let everyone talk smack about him just to bring him out. And where the eff dose Molly get off telling Nicole that her kids are off limits and she shouldn’t talk about hers while bashing her for having May call Azen daddy. You married someone behind your kids backs, let him speak wildly inappropriately with your teenage daughter about her sex life on national TV, allowed him to ignore them when help was needed, while both of your kids very vocally expressed their dislike for Luis. Don’t feed us that your kids are important to you BS because actions speak louder than words. She’s acting like she’s hollier than thou because she’s married to someone who doesn’t care about her or her kids. Just because you have more money than Nicole doesn’t make you any better sorry to break it to you.

Of course they made a big deal about Evelyn and David’s w3ddding night. Honestly take that away and they have no storyline.

I don’t get what David is doing job wise. If he has a job offer in China why not take it? His bestie gave him a job offer why not take it. I’m beginning to think he’s allergic to work. I feel like he’s just following Chris around because he’s funding his lifestyle. I’m also really curious what kind of job offer he has in China I’m not even sure I buy that to be honest. I can’t imagine what kind of company would offer him a job he hasn’t worked since his divorce back in 09. 

I’m over Nicole and Azen, he’s obviously using her to support him nothing nothing less. Nicole flipping out every time her mom mentions how much money she sends him is very telling. Her dad is freaking stupid to sponsor him. Maybe he offered because he knows that he’s not really coming.

Elizabeth and andrie seem to be the most sound couple of the bunch.


----------



## mrskolar09

Another forum I follow for 90DF news has dug up some dirt on David and Annie.  Supposedly he did have a job in China a while back and she was living with him there at the time.  They said their appearance on this show was mostly to promote some reality show that Chris wants to have made called ‘Fantasy Thailand’, the books of which both David and Annie are listed on.  And according to Antonio, they met in a “full service oral massage” bar, not a karaoke bar as was said, which kind of backs up what David’s daughter was saying about him.  
People are pretty split on whether the drama with D and A and Chris and Nikki was manufactured for tv or not.  

Fake or not, I think David is a slug.


----------



## Luv n bags

mrskolar09 said:


> Another forum I follow for 90DF news has dug up some dirt on David and Annie.  Supposedly he did have a job in China a while back and she was living with him there at the time.  They said their appearance on this show was mostly to promote some reality show that Chris wants to have made called ‘Fantasy Thailand’, the books of which both David and Annie are listed on.  And according to Antonio, they met in a “full service oral massage” bar, not a karaoke bar as was said, which kind of backs up what David’s daughter was saying about him.
> People are pretty split on whether the drama with D and A and Chris and Nikki was manufactured for tv or not.
> 
> Fake or not, I think David is a slug.



Haha!!! “Full service oral massage”.  Omg! That just made my day!

I work around a lot of men and they make it no secret that they go to these types of massages.  A few of them have brought back wives.  It is not a rarity and is a common practice among men that tend to be older than the women they bring back.  

Annie is not that naive, and knows exactly what she is doing.  She won’t go back to Thailand for $10k that Chris offered her.  In the long run, her visa is worth a lot more than $10k.  She will put up with Mr. Elastic Pants.


----------



## bisousx

Completely believe that Annie was a prostitute, not that it really matters because everyone deserves to be happy.

I give kudos to Nikki for putting up with Annie. She probably kicked them out and shipped them to Kentucky because Annie would try to snag Chris in a heartbeat.


----------



## arnott

bisousx said:


> *Completely believe that Annie was a prostitute*, not that it really matters because everyone deserves to be happy.
> 
> I give kudos to Nikki for putting up with Annie. She probably kicked them out and shipped them to Kentucky because* Annie would try to snag Chris in a heartbeat.*



I do too, which would be why when she brought up David cheating on his ex-wife, he said, "You have a past too, but we don't talk about it because the past is the past.".

LOL @ the last comment!


----------



## DD101

I don't think David is broke. He only plays broke. I think he and Chris have some prostitution (or worse) business in Thailand, he works for Chris and Chris pays him under the table. He probably owes money...a lot of money, maybe to his ex wife, maybe to credit cards, maybe he has a judgement or lien against him, or who knows what else. It's not like he and Chris are long time friends and David saved his life in the war or something.....something is very fishy with their relationship. I don't think Chris's wife knows the full extent or truth of their relationship. They are super shady.....I wish someone would uncover the truth about them, they are like 2 peas in a pod. I don't know what they have in common, but it's shady for sure.

I also think Annie was a prostitute. I guess her situation (poor family, no education) gave her little to no choices.


----------



## bisousx

DD101 said:


> I don't think David is broke. He only plays broke. I think he and Chris have some prostitution (or worse) business in Thailand, he works for Chris and Chris pays him under the table. He probably owes money...a lot of money, maybe to his ex wife, maybe to credit cards, maybe he has a judgement or lien against him, or who knows what else. It's not like he and Chris are long time friends and David saved his life in the war or something.....something is very fishy with their relationship. I don't think Chris's wife knows the full extent or truth of their relationship. They are super shady.....I wish someone would uncover the truth about them, they are like 2 peas in a pod. I don't know what they have in common, but it's shady for sure.
> 
> I also think Annie was a prostitute. I guess her situation (poor family, no education) gave her little to no choices.



My husband said the same thing about Chris and David!! He said just by the way those two were looking at each other on the reunion, he can tell there’s something that David is holding against Chris or a secret they’re both keeping...


----------



## Luv n bags

I agree with all of you about Chris and David.  Chris is a businessman all the way around.  Why he would drag David around and supplement their vacations together is beyond me.  Seems they definitely have a secret between them and David definitely has some dirt on Chris.


----------



## pixiejenna

You guys are right there’s definitely more to David and Chris’s friendship. It makes me wonder what David has on him. I didn’t think about David’s exwife, but that’s a good point he probably is broke so he can’t pay his alimony/child support. And if he takes a job he’ll have pay up no wonder why he doesn’t to work. If he works out of the country can they even collect?


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

I finally watched the tell all. Wow. Molly taking Luis back, beyond stupid. Why doesn't she just get him on a join account, cause you know he only loves her money. He probably ran out, and now he's back for more. How annoying was Nicole, acting like a d@mn child, every time her mom put her on the spot?! I don't feel bad at all that Azan was MIA yet again. She's dumb to think he cared at all. He's all good in Morocco, receiving her money. Not much of an update on Evelyn and David, cause they are booooooooooring. David is either straight up stupid for not taking Chris's job offer, or smart to not have any income to be garnished. Chris cutting David off will probably last until they leave the set. Nikki was smart to ship Annie off so she wouldn't move in on her man.
They're all a hot mess... can't wait for the next batch!


----------



## arnott

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> I finally watched the tell all. Wow. Molly taking Luis back, beyond stupid. Why doesn't she just get him on a join account, cause you know he only loves her money. He probably ran out, and now he's back for more.* How annoying was Nicole, acting like a d@mn child, every time her mom put her on the spot?!* I don't feel bad at all that Azan was MIA yet again. She's dumb to think he cared at all. He's all good in Morocco, receiving her money. Not much of an update on Evelyn and David, cause they are booooooooooring. David is either straight up stupid for not taking Chris's job offer, or smart to not have any income to be garnished.* Chris cutting David off will probably last until they leave the set. Nikki was smart to ship Annie off so she wouldn't move in on her man.*
> They're all a hot mess... can't wait for the next batch!



Yet she was laughing at the other couples' drama and telling them to answer the question.

     Who thinks Chris will continue to give David money behind Nikki's back?   This is something that bugs me about marriage.   The whole, "What's his is mine" and vice versa crap.    If you make the money you should be able to do with it as you please as long as your family's needs are taken care of.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Nikki is going to find out Chris is still giving money to David.  David is going to cheat.  Nikki and Annie will form a modern day Thelma and Louise, riding off into the sunset... with what's left of Chris' money!  lol


----------



## arnott

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> I finally watched the tell all. Wow. Molly taking Luis back, beyond stupid. Why doesn't she just get him on a join account, cause you know he only loves her money. He probably ran out, and now he's back for more. How annoying was Nicole, acting like a d@mn child, every time her mom put her on the spot?! I don't feel bad at all that Azan was MIA yet again. She's dumb to think he cared at all. He's all good in Morocco, receiving her money.* Not much of an update on Evelyn and David, cause they are booooooooooring. *David is either straight up stupid for not taking Chris's job offer, or smart to not have any income to be garnished. Chris cutting David off will probably last until they leave the set. Nikki was smart to ship Annie off so she wouldn't move in on her man.
> They're all a hot mess... can't wait for the next batch!



I wonder why they didn't ask about where they were going to live.   The whole thing with David wanting to move out of New Hampshire was a big issue with them.    I'm still amused at when Evelyn said, "I've seen a lot and this is the best!".   And David replying, "You haven't seen a lot!".    And Evelyn going, "These are the best apples EVER!".    And then saying she had to try not to freak out when David said he had had better apples!      

And that's gross to have your parents talk about their sex lives in front of you and your spouse over morning coffee!


----------



## arnott

bisousx said:


> Someone please go to Georgia and fix up Molly with a kind and decent man... she’s beyond being a strong single woman, I think she literally needs a man to complete her ... and as her children’s luck would have it, she’ll take on just about anybody. My heart kind of breaks for her. She’s setting such a horrible example for her daughters.
> 
> *Andrei came out looking very respectable at the reunion. Good for him.*



Glad the couple that looked like one of the biggest train wrecks in the beginning  ended up being the most solid couple in the end.    And Elizabeth's sisters are beyond obnoxious!


----------



## arnott

How many kids does Nikki have?   I thought she just had one daughter and a baby son, but I thought I saw 2 little girls standing by Annie and David during their wedding.


----------



## pixiejenna

Because I know you dolls are such big fans of her original music you can now subscribe to fund her music career. $1-1000 a month and if you your a high roller and pay $1000 a month for a year she'll come and play you a private show for you. Don't worry for 12G travel cost for her and the band are covered by them.
http://www.intouchweekly.com/posts/90-day-fiance-evelyn-cormier-patreon-150600


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> *Because I know you dolls are such big fans of her original music *you can now subscribe to fund her music career. $1-1000 a month and if you your a high roller and pay $1000 a month for a year she'll come and play you a private show for you. Don't worry for 12G travel cost for her and the band are covered by them.
> http://www.intouchweekly.com/posts/90-day-fiance-evelyn-cormier-patreon-150600



Hahahahaha!                We're even bigger fans of her lovely personality!          

$500 a month and you get to have dinner at her house and a private concert:
If you support me for 1 year at this level, come with your friends to have dinner with the band at our house and have a private concert. You will be responsible for travels and accommodations.


----------



## TC1

I hope they serve what could be "the best" apples in the country for dessert.


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> I hope they serve what could be "the best" apples in the country for dessert.



Not just the best apples in the country,   the best apples EVER in the whole wide world!


----------



## pixiejenna

I enjoy how she calls her family "the band". I would expect a spaghetti dinner with a basket of the best apples in the world for desert. I don't know why she thinks people will pay to have dinner with them, pay to hang out with them, or pay to fund her music "career". I can just imagine hearing them talk about how amazing and vintage everything is. I almost want to visit her land of grand delusion.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> I enjoy how she calls her family "the band". I would expect a spaghetti dinner with a basket of the best apples in the world for desert. I don't know why she thinks people will pay to have dinner with them, pay to hang out with them, or pay to fund her music "career". *I can just imagine hearing them talk about how amazing and vintage everything is. *I almost want to visit her land of grand delusion.



I can just imagine her parents talking about their sex life in front of everybody!


----------



## arnott

A side by side of Evelyn's Mom and Evelyn wearing the same wedding dress and necklace 22 years apart:


----------



## pixiejenna

Wow she really is a mini me. I never noticed how much they look a like before this pic.


----------



## DD101

The mom looks better!


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Wow she really is a mini me. I never noticed how much they look a like before this pic.



I don't think they look that much alike in these pictures.    I just noticed during the show that they sound alike.


----------



## arnott

DD101 said:


> The mom looks better!



Her Mom definitely wore it better.


----------



## arnott

Looks like Evelyn has received a whopping $50 so far:

https://www.patreon.com/evelyncormier


----------



## pixiejenna

David's son got shot in the face by a friend showing off a gun. I can't believe that they already released him from the hospital.  http://people.com/tv/90-day-fiance-star-son-jacob-shot-face/


----------



## pixiejenna

Jorge got another arrest under his belt for transporting about 300 pounds of pot. Lol.

http://people.com/tv/90-day-fiance-jorge-nava-arrested-300-lbs-marijuana/


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Jorge got another arrest under his belt for transporting about 300 pounds of pot. Lol.
> 
> http://people.com/tv/90-day-fiance-jorge-nava-arrested-300-lbs-marijuana/



I'm sure no one here is surprised!


----------



## pixiejenna

I’m not surprised I’m waiting to see how long it takes for Anfisa to divorce him. We all know that he’s a deals and not well since he’s been arrested before for it.


----------



## bisousx

I hope he has a good attorney. Arizona doesn't play when it comes to drugs.


----------



## mrskolar09

He and Anfisa apparently made a new video together where he admits to being arrested but says he can’t comment further and they both confirm they’re still together and were never really broken up.  

I didn’t watch the video, I just read a recap of it and that was the basic gist of it.


----------



## arnott

Here is the video!


----------



## junqueprincess

arnott said:


> Here is the video!




Omg so funny, especially Jorge sitting in front of her. They have exceptionally bad chemistry.


----------



## arnott

So  Anfisa  is a college student now.


----------



## pixiejenna

Why not if I was her I’d go school too. A education is something that can never be taken away from you. When your husband has lots of legal problems you might have to take care of your yourself so why not be poised to be in the best possible position to do so. She’d be stupid not to take advantage of the opportunity to go to school.


----------



## pixiejenna

Abby and Sean are over, I was thinking that they broke up because she deleted everything on her IG and then started over.  She recently posted this.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Abby and Sean are over, I was thinking that they broke up because she deleted everything on her IG and then started over.  She recently posted this.



Why do I get the feeling her new guy is 60ish.    I wonder what happened with Sean.


----------



## pixiejenna

No idea how old the new guy is but she does like older guys. I didn't really expect them to last. She seems to want to live a certain lifestyle that Sean clearly wasn't able to provide. I also don't think that she slowed her roll as a thot when she was with him either. I think that she was with him because he was willing to make a commitment to her and her other old guy wasn't. I think that she was hoping to make the other guy jelly and he'd change his tune  once he saw he was replaced. Didn't quite pan out how she was hoping for.


----------



## bisousx

It's back! Who's watching?


----------



## arnott

bisousx said:


> It's back! Who's watching?



Didn't know it was back!     All  new  couples?


----------



## bisousx

arnott said:


> Didn't know it was back!     All  new  couples?



It’s 90 Day Fiance Happily Ever After? With Nicole, Jorge, Chantel, Paola


----------



## arnott

bisousx said:


> It’s 90 Day Fiance Happily Ever After? With Nicole, Jorge, Chantel, Paola



Ooh,   thanks!    What day is it on?    How are Nicole and Azan doing?!


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Abby and Sean are over, I was thinking that they broke up because she deleted everything on her IG and then started over.  She recently posted this.



Sean's reaction to the break up.   Ooh la la!    

 "I don't think anybody's surprised," he said in a live video with fans. "I'm not surprised. Here's the way I look at it. Good luck to him, that's what I have to say. Don't be sorry, because I'm not sorry at all. *I'm actually glad that she is now somebody else's problem.*"

Sean also hinted at the fact that Abby has some issues of her own, and that he was planning to dump her but she basically beat him to the punch. "There was a lot of stuff that went on for a very long period of time that I never mention because I'm not going to defame her on social media," he continued. "I am free of her drama. I wanted to get away from her without coming across like an a--hole. Fortunately she did that for me by breaking up with me."


----------



## WhitleyGilbert




----------



## arnott

Hmm, those don't look like old man hands!


----------



## bisousx

I remember seeing Jorge and Anfisa at the mall about 6 months ago, I was totally star struck LOL.


----------



## pixiejenna

Not much new going on. Azen stringing nicole along. Pedro still hasn't sent his mom a TV because it costs more to ship it than it's worth. Molly let Luis back home and forced him to apologize to her kids because she clearly needs and adult child in her life. Jorge at least admitted that he lied about afinsea. But still needs to make her pay. How dare she want all the things he promised her that he can't afford? And the old guy(can't remember his name) is off the gravy train and surprise surprise still doesn't have a job. Now looking at pawning wedding jewelry for rent. Paola and russ both still miserable and now have to take a emergency trip home. Grandma is not well and still hasn't met russ 4 years later.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Not much new going on. Azen stringing nicole along. Pedro still hasn't sent his mom a TV because it costs more to ship it than it's worth. Molly let Luis back home and forced him to apologize to her kids because she clearly needs and adult child in her life. Jorge at least admitted that he lied about afinsea. But still needs to make her pay. How dare she want all the things he promised her that he can't afford? And the old guy(can't remember his name) is off the gravy train and surprise surprise still doesn't have a job. Now looking at pawning wedding jewelry for rent. Paola and russ both still miserable and now have to take a emergency trip home. Grandma is not well and still hasn't met russ 4 years later.



What old guy?  The one married to the Thai girl who mooches off his friend Chris?    I'm glad Loren is not on this season (Please tell me she's not!).         She got a lot of backlash for her nasty behaviour on the Tell-All!

Molly's older daughter should be 18 now.   Has she moved out yet?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I'm confused with the schedule for this show. I'd already seen the episode that aired tonight (online? on demand? I can't remember!). Silly but it bugs me.


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> What old guy?  The one married to the Thai girl who mooches off his friend Chris?    I'm glad Loren is not on this season (Please tell me she's not!).         She got a lot of backlash for her nasty behaviour on the Tell-All!
> 
> Molly's older daughter should be 18 now.   Has she moved out yet?


Ya him I feel like his name is David but I don't really remember lol. Lauren isn't on it at least not yet, I think a new episode aired today I watched it on demand lol. Molly's daughter said she's going to college and her main concern is her little sister being treated right. Sad that she's got to adult harder than her mom because she's been there done that and she knows what her mom's priorities are.


----------



## pixiejenna

Vanilla Bean said:


> I'm confused with the schedule for this show. I'd already seen the episode that aired tonight (online? on demand? I can't remember!). Silly but it bugs me.


I only watched the first episode and it was 90% rehashing stuff that already happened wit about 10 minutes of new footage.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Thanks for your "on demand" comment. Apparently, TLC Go posts the new episode after the current one has aired. I'm not insane after all! (Azan might say "just a bit.")


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Ya him I feel like his name is David but I don't really remember lol. Lauren isn't on it at least not yet, I think a new episode aired today I watched it on demand lol. Molly's daughter said she's going to college and her main concern is her little sister being treated right. Sad that she's got to adult harder than her mom because she's been there done that and she knows what her mom's priorities are.



Yes,  his name is David!

Oh,   so Olivia is moving out.


----------



## pixiejenna

So I watched episode #2 mostly cause I have nothing to do and it’s too hot to spend the holiday outside lol. This one actually had new footage. 

David’s son moves in with him, also he feels that he should pay him $200 a month rent for living with them. Mom I guess got married and moved to another state. Annie and David have a hilariously graphic discussion about thier sex live changing now that his son is there. I guess next week is she his son has the shotgun accident, i don’t know what the previews showed because fro some reason on demand muted out the voices so I only saw what was happening with no sound.

Pao visiting her grandma actually made me cry. She was very happy to see her, and has dreamed of meeting Russ. I can’t believe she’s been here for 4 years and really seems to not make much of a effort to keep better touch with her family. Then she runs into a ex biker bf and her and Russ go for a ride with them. Him not knowing that he was a ex, naturally pitched a hissy fit because she’s keeping secrets from him. 

Molly’s oldest has seeked refugee at her bfs home. You know her home life is BAD if her bfs family is letting her live with them. I know a few friend and coworkers who’ve done that because their child’s gf/bf family was truly bad and at that point they’re spending most of their time at there place already they’re practically family at that point. Then Molly trying to be all getto mamma rolling up at his place at 6 am to try to get her to go back home.

Afinsa is willing to give Jorge another change again. I don’t know why she puts up with his behavior but I will say she’s a better poker player than him lol/ the producers asked her about the webcam and she’s all like I have no idea what you’re talking about lmao.

Nicole was devastated that Azen Visa was denied. If the government is even like this is bogus maybe you should listen, since you don’t want to hear about it from your family or friends. It still really bothers me that Mae calls him daddy. I totally expected him to be denied but was surprised that her mom was surprised by it. I don’t even understand why azen still doesn’t have a job.


----------



## pixiejenna

Reality tea has the best recap
http://www.realitytea.com/2018/05/28/90-day-fiance-happily-ever-after-recap-disruptive-behavior/


----------



## TC1

Nicole's house is so gross...and May is still in diapers?. She needs to take care of herself and her daughter before sending all her money to Azan the scammer.


----------



## pixiejenna

I don't know if mae is still in diapers but it wouldn't surprise me if she was. Nicole's parenting skills is the bare minimum possible amount of effort. I'm sure she loves her but love isn't enough. She needs a parent not a friend. She's also at a age where she needs a lot of structure in her normal day to day life.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

pixiejenna said:


> Not much new going on. Azen stringing nicole along. Pedro still hasn't sent his mom a TV because it costs more to ship it than it's worth. Molly let Luis back home and forced him to apologize to her kids because she clearly needs and adult child in her life. Jorge at least admitted that he lied about afinsea. But still needs to make her pay. How dare she want all the things he promised her that he can't afford? And the old guy(can't remember his name) is off the gravy train and surprise surprise still doesn't have a job. Now looking at pawning wedding jewelry for rent. Paola and russ both still miserable and now have to take a emergency trip home. Grandma is not well and still hasn't met russ 4 years later.


Love your recap


----------



## TC1

Y


pixiejenna said:


> I don't know if mae is still in diapers but it wouldn't surprise me if she was. Nicole's parenting skills is the bare minimum possible amount of effort. I'm sure she loves her but love isn't enough. She needs a parent not a friend. She's also at a age where she needs a lot of structure in her normal day to day life.


You could see her diaper under her dress when ahe was trying to play on the floor in that mess. Poor kid, can't even find a place to play that's clean. Nicole isn't a parent to her at all. Obviously teaching her to call an absolute stranger "Daddy: is just a sliver of irresponsibility.


----------



## pixiejenna

I feel like mae is pretty isolated and doesn't really have any friends her age.  If she did she'd probably be potty trained. If her friends are doing it then she'd want to do it too. I honestly didn't notice I was too focused on how messy her home is. For someone who doesn't have a lot of money she sure has a lot of junk lol.


----------



## arnott

I didn't watch the show but I'm not judging Nicole for having a messy house.   She has her job at Starbucks, she has to make care of May by herself, she's busy trying to get a hold of Azan on FaceTime, who has time to clean?!


----------



## pixiejenna

Spoiler alert molly is working on her revenge bod with sponsorships lol https://www.intouchweekly.com/posts/90-day-fiance-molly-hopkins-weight-loss-161048 she looks good hopefully she's able to maintain it.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Spoiler alert molly is working on her revenge bod with sponsorships lol https://www.intouchweekly.com/posts/90-day-fiance-molly-hopkins-weight-loss-161048 she looks good hopefully she's able to maintain it.



Wow!     Wasn't Nicole doing a fitness thing too?


----------



## knasarae

I wasn't surprised at all that Azan's visa got denied.  I honestly think he did it on purpose.  That way he can stay in Morocco and Nicole will have to keep sending him money.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

arnott said:


> Wow!     Wasn't Nicole doing a fitness thing too?


At least she's dressing a bit better, like 55%.


----------



## bisousx

Is anyone else absolutely furious that Molly would leave her daughter alone with Luis?


----------



## DC-Cutie

bisousx said:


> Is anyone else absolutely furious that Molly would leave her daughter alone with Luis?


been furious~!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Nicole is an idiot
Molly is an idiot
Chantal is an idiot


----------



## DD101

Oh this show!  Chantal is a fool.  Your husband tells you he's planning on moving back to DR, without you.....and you sit there and stare at him? She must have very low self esteem. A shame, she's a pretty girl and other than Pedro she seems like she has some intelligence. I love how Azan fakes his denial from approval to come to the US......but then best was when Nicole said she would come to him! This is priceless!!!! I wish she would leave May behind with Nicoles Mom, so Nicole can go terrorize Azan and chase him down!  This is just too nutty. Jorge and Anfisa - at this point they are faking it for the cameras.....for the pay check. They seem so fake it makes me laugh. Molly disgusts me the most.  There is nothing even remotely funny about how she chooses a man over her daughters, and has him baby sit the youngest one......Molly is old enough to know better. ANd I think she does, but she's playing dumb because sh'es got hearts in her eyes......for that joke of a man Luis. He's just so creepy looking.....I don't know how Molly was ever attracted to him. Glad to see she is loosing weight - not that she has to, but she's looking good. She does have a pretty face either way.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

DD101 said:


> Oh this show!  Chantal is a fool.  Your husband tells you he's planning on moving back to DR, without you.....and you sit there and stare at him? She must have very low self esteem. A shame, she's a pretty girl and other than Pedro she seems like she has some intelligence. I love how Azan fakes his denial from approval to come to the US......but then best was when Nicole said she would come to him! This is priceless!!!! I wish she would leave May behind with Nicoles Mom, so Nicole can go terrorize Azan and chase him down!  This is just too nutty. Jorge and Anfisa - at this point they are faking it for the cameras.....for the pay check. They seem so fake it makes me laugh. Molly disgusts me the most.  There is nothing even remotely funny about how she chooses a man over her daughters, and has him baby sit the youngest one......Molly is old enough to know better. ANd I think she does, but she's playing dumb because sh'es got hearts in her eyes......for that joke of a man Luis. He's just so creepy looking.....I don't know how Molly was ever attracted to him. Glad to see she is loosing weight - not that she has to, but she's looking good. She does have a pretty face either way.



I was wondering about the custody arrangement with May's biological father.  Does Nicole have sole custody?  I guess she must have because normally where parents are divorced you can't take the child out of the country without having proof that the other parent has consented.  I wish Nicole's Mom would apply for temporary custody for May.  Let Nicole go but don't subject her daughter.  There probably aren't grounds but I would try my like hell if I was May's grandmother.
Chantal is a fool but I think part of the problem is her parents, they interfere too much and then she wants to prove them "wrong". I think that is one big reason why she keeps on with Pedrdo.


----------



## TC1

Chantal/Pedro Pao/Russ George/Anfisa have no reason to be on this show. All of their scenes are just so repetitive. Chantal talks like a so slow, reminds me of the sloth in Zootopia. 
Nicole just telling her mom her dress budget was $2,000 and that it was her responsibilty to pay for it and her mom just agrees? Yeah right. I hope they have a return policy cause that girl ain't gettin married.


----------



## arnott

DC-Cutie said:


> Nicole is an idiot
> Molly is an idiot
> Chantal is an idiot



Isn't that why we watch?


----------



## pixiejenna

Chantal is so slow she's finally realizing that Pedro's long term plan involves him in the DR lol. 

David's son was rough to look at I can't even imagine how much pain he must have been in. That was the saddest thing on the show. David's job hunt is such a farce he's over qualified to do what exactly? He never really said what he did before hr/politics. I'm pretty sure that you can get a minimum wage job pretty quickly if you applied and even though it wouldn't be much at least you'd be trying. He's all around plain lazy and doesn't seem to really care.

Nicole is so stupid to think that she's going to last a year there. Azen seems to be just like David "can't find a job" not even to bnb support the woman he "loves". You guys made a good point about May's dad.  I'm guessing that nicole has full custody since may never seems to see her dad. I'm thinking that whoever knocked her up gives zero effs about either one of them. I almost wonder if she used a sperm donor to have her.

Pao is a piece of work. I did feel bad about her misscarrage. However listening to her whole family asking why cut them out and her reasoning was so crAppy. It made me go back to disliking her pretty quickly. She couldn't even tell them about it. It makes me wonder what else do they not know about, I feel like she's hiding more. 

Afinsa and Jorge's date was pretty staged.


----------



## AlovesJ

I just started binge watching the 90 Day Fiance, the last season. I'm sure I've missed it, but what's the deal with Chris' (David's friend) wife? I thought they could have a 90 Day type of thing, because she mentioned something about Nigerian culture. Then I thought no I don't think so. But....then he asked Annie if she would be willing to give a massage by the pool and I thought for sure his wife was a 90 day fiance too.


----------



## AlovesJ

Nevermind...I went back and found all the stuff about them. So interesting.


----------



## pixiejenna

Best recap pretty much said all I was thinking http://www.realitytea.com/2018/06/18/90-day-fiance-happily-ever-after-recap-the-blame-game/


----------



## pixiejenna

Not that this will surprise anyone here why azan was denied his Visa lol. Overstayed a previous Visa elsewhere. Also he's been scamming women all over the world with coming to America as his goal. 

https://www.intouchweekly.com/posts/azan-90-day-fiance-visa-tell-all-161985


----------



## AlovesJ

Poor May....breaks my heart watching her leave everything she knows. How many more years do you think she can keep the blinders up?


----------



## Luv n bags

pixiejenna said:


> Best recap pretty much said all I was thinking http://www.realitytea.com/2018/06/18/90-day-fiance-happily-ever-after-recap-the-blame-game/



This was so funny, I was crying!


----------



## arnott

So David had a vasectomy and didn't tell Annie?


----------



## pixiejenna

I think that there's a lot David didn't tell Annie. And she's finally waking up to the fact that he's lied to her from day one. He's just a older Jorge lol full of lies. Telling her what she wants to hear but no actual follow through. Ironically he's the second guy on the show whose had a vasectomy. It's good insurance when you like hookers.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think David having a vasectomy is great!  Annie dodged a bullet.  Look at the relationship he has with his current children, he's unstable, no job, no money... why bring a child into all of that.

Hell, he still owes her family money!  LOL  Annie thought marrying  him was the road to riches.


----------



## Luv n bags

pixiejenna said:


> I think that there's a lot David didn't tell Annie. And she's finally waking up to the fact that he's lied to her from day one. He's just a older Jorge lol full of lies. Telling her what she wants to hear but no actual follow through. Ironically he's the second guy on the show whose had a vasectomy. It's good insurance when you like hookers.



A lot of married men get vasectomies so their wives don’t have to use birth control- not thinking they might end up divorced.  

But if/when they do get a divorce, it’s like a playground for them.  With hookers, young women, etc...

I feel kinda bad for Annie, but she knew he was a lazy, broke sloth when she married him.  Why should he suddenly change - in fact, Annie should be close to getting a work visa for herself.  They will be living on her money!


----------



## AlovesJ

Evelyn's music producer's studio has a real LA music producer vibe. I don't know how I feel about her talent.


----------



## pixiejenna

tigertrixie said:


> A lot of married men get vasectomies so their wives don’t have to use birth control- not thinking they might end up divorced.
> 
> But if/when they do get a divorce, it’s like a playground for them.  With hookers, young women, etc...
> 
> I feel kinda bad for Annie, but she knew he was a lazy, broke sloth when she married him.  Why should he suddenly change - in fact, Annie should be close to getting a work visa for herself.  They will be living on her money!


I understand that a lot of men get vasectomies for that reason. It's less invasive than a woman getting her tubes tied. However David's daughter stated that he cheated on her mom with hookers repeatedly. So ya it's his insurance policy. I'm not opposed to him having it especially since it's not like he can afford to have kids and he doesn't have a great relationship with the ones he has. Just calling it out for what it is. 

I half feel bad for her and I half don't. He was a lazy jobless loser when she met him. However he had some coin since his friend was funding his sabbatical. So he wined and dined her. Fed her what she wanted to hear. I think she took the gamble for the opportunity to come to America in hopes of a better life. And if he could provide it for her then it would be worth it. Because he really doesn't have anything to offer other than that. He has no job, no money, not even remotely attractive, no relationships with his own flesh and blood. I think for the average person that's one too many red flags, something clearly not right here.


----------



## arnott

^ Which makes Annie's Mom's comment of,   "A lot of women want to marry a man like David but can't."   even more comical.


----------



## arnott

AlovesJ said:


> Evelyn's music producer's studio has a real LA music producer vibe. I don't know how I feel about her talent.



Evelyn is back on the show?


----------



## Luv n bags

pixiejenna said:


> I understand that a lot of men get vasectomies for that reason. It's less invasive than a woman getting her tubes tied. However David's daughter stated that he cheated on her mom with hookers repeatedly. So ya it's his insurance policy. I'm not opposed to him having it especially since it's not like he can afford to have kids and he doesn't have a great relationship with the ones he has. Just calling it out for what it is.
> 
> I half feel bad for her and I half don't. He was a lazy jobless loser when she met him. However he had some coin since his friend was funding his sabbatical. So he wined and dined her. Fed her what she wanted to hear. I think she took the gamble for the opportunity to come to America in hopes of a better life. And if he could provide it for her then it would be worth it. Because he really doesn't have anything to offer other than that. He has no job, no money, not even remotely attractive, no relationships with his own flesh and blood. I think for the average person that's one too many red flags, something clearly not right here.



I didn’t realize his daughter mentioned cheating and hookers!

I know a few men who have brought back women from overseas.  In less than 6 years, these women took off on these men.  Once they get their footing, make friends and their own life - poof.  They leave the men in the dust.  During the 6 years, they all brought family members to the US.  Maybe Annie is stupid as a fox!


----------



## bisousx

Pedro is so shady. I wish Chantal (as foolish as her family is acting) would wake up and find herself a decent man. She’s so beautiful AND booksmart, she can have her pick of the litter especially living in a big city like ATL. It’s really sad to watch how much she trusts him and feel her frustration. I’ve been there before when I was younger.. that’s one thing I don’t miss about my twenties (being stupid about shady men).


----------



## TC1

I can't stand the way Chantal talks through her clenched jaw. I secretly hope that Perdo's "sister" turns out to be his DR lover. 
Cause all this B.S is so phony. But of course I love trash TV.


----------



## Luv n bags

Did anyone see the stains on Luis’s pillow? Disgusting!

I agree about Chantel.  She is way to pretty and smart for Pedro.  She can do so much better.  But, there is no explanation for love and chemistry (if that is what it is on Pedro’s side).  Seems Chantel is really enamored with Pedro.


----------



## pixiejenna

Before the 90 days is coming back. Somehow Darcy and Jesse managed to get more screen time for their fake relationship. This time he's coming to America.[emoji19] Paul and Karine will also be back. He's going propose to her? Thought he did that last season. Also it's rumored that she's pregnant some picture of her on social media holding her belly. And a bunch of new couples who sound like a bunch of hot messes and one sounds like they're getting ghosted.
http://www.tlc.com/tlcme/90-day-fiance-before-the-90-days-is-back-meet-the-couples/

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Before the 90 days is coming back. *Somehow Darcy and Jesse managed to get more screen time for their fake relationship. This time he's coming to America.*[emoji19] Paul and Karine will also be back. He's going propose to her? Thought he did that last season. Also it's rumored that she's pregnant some picture of her on social media holding her belly. And a bunch of new couples who sound like a bunch of hot messes and one sounds like they're getting ghosted.
> http://www.tlc.com/tlcme/90-day-fiance-before-the-90-days-is-back-meet-the-couples/
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



I thought they broke up!    Remember he freaked out on her during the Tell All?


----------



## DD101

pixiejenna said:


> I think that there's a lot David didn't tell Annie. And she's finally waking up to the fact that he's lied to her from day one. He's just a older Jorge lol full of lies. Telling her what she wants to hear but no actual follow through. Ironically he's the second guy on the show whose had a vasectomy. It's good insurance when you like hookers.



"an older Jorge"......this is 100% completely true! Annie hitched her wagon to the wrong person! And I love when she says how he still owes the family the dowry,.....LOL, like he was/is ever going to pay that!!!!!


----------



## DD101

pixiejenna said:


> Not that this will surprise anyone here why azan was denied his Visa lol. Overstayed a previous Visa elsewhere. Also he's been scamming women all over the world with coming to America as his goal.
> 
> https://www.intouchweekly.com/posts/azan-90-day-fiance-visa-tell-all-161985



He SO deserves to have Nicole chasing him down.....he brought this fury onto himself. He didn't realize that this would happen.....LOL, to me this is the best part of the story. Nicole is like a woman on a very misguided mission and nothing will stop her!

I wish Russ would grow a pair and leave Pao, they are so clearly mis matched it's not even funny. I guess he thought he landed himself a hottie, and he'd bring her back and make her a housewife....LOL,,, you know how the saying goes!


----------



## knasarae

TC1 said:


> I can't stand the way Chantal talks through her clenched jaw. I secretly hope that Perdo's "sister" turns out to be his DR lover.
> Cause all this B.S is so phony. But of course I love trash TV.



That is exactly it!!! I've been wondering what it is about the way Chantal talks that bothers me... the clenched jaw, why in the world does she talk like that?  It doesn't seem like it would be comfortable for her!


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

My favorite part of the previews for the next episode 
"I found out my dad met you through an escort service.."
Annie:


----------



## DC-Cutie

she can say "what th ****" all she wants.  I will believe they met in a bar where men went to find women that got paid for sex.  call it whatever you want...


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I find myself yelling at my tv when I watch this show - pretty much every single couple from this round needs to split up ASAP.


----------



## TC1

Chantal's mom "Well, if they think they found some stupid americans..things are about to get a lot more stupider"


----------



## pixiejenna

I don’t know who Annie thinks she’s fooling I only caught about 5 minutes her dinner with David’s daughter. She has no idea about these places that she’s talking about but went to a ping pong bar with David. Because nothing says date night  like watching complete strangers shoot ping pong balls out of their vaginas. I’m also traumatized every time she says something sexual about David. They need to put a disclaimer on before she talks.


----------



## arnott

Caught the last 15 minutes of last night's show.    Did Chantel's boobs get even bigger?   They look way too big for her body now.   It doesn't surprise me that Annie enjoys going to Ping   Pong shows as the happiest I've seen her was when she went into a sex shop!           "Oh my Buddha!".


----------



## Luv n bags

Whomever posted the link to RealityTea, thank you! I think @pixiejenna? These are the funniest and most accurate accounts of the episodes.  Really funny stuff!


----------



## arnott

DD101 said:


> I wish Russ would grow a pair and leave Pao, they are so clearly mis matched it's not even funny. I guess he thought he landed himself a hottie, and he'd bring her back and make her a housewife....LOL,,, *you know how the saying goes!*



That you can't make a hoe into a housewife?!       

Here's a picture showing how mismatched Russ and Pao are.    What's with the bangs on Russ?!      I didn't know Pao became a redhead,   I   think she looks best blonde.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Did he buy that shirt in the boys department?


----------



## DD101

arnott said:


> That you can't make a hoe into a housewife?!
> 
> Here's a picture showing how mismatched Russ and Pao are.    What's with the bangs on Russ?!      I didn't know Pao became a redhead,   I   think she looks best blonde.




He looks like a doofy little boy, and she looks like a slightly starting to edge over the hill try hard sex pot! I think she has a pretty face, but her personality is what make her appear ugly to me. And look at their body language, they look like they just met and he asked her to pose for a photo with him. There is nothing between them....no heat...no nothing.


----------



## TC1

It's always so funny to me that Pao was talking to her family about Russ having to move to find work that they didn't have any money until they did...yet she managed to get her tits done for her "modelling" career


----------



## pixiejenna

tigertrixie said:


> Whomever posted the link to RealityTea, thank you! I think @pixiejenna? These are the funniest and most accurate accounts of the episodes.  Really funny stuff!



They are the best you don’t even need to watch just read the recaps and save yourself the hour lol.



arnott said:


> That you can't make a hoe into a housewife?!
> 
> Here's a picture showing how mismatched Russ and Pao are.    What's with the bangs on Russ?!      I didn't know Pao became a redhead,   I   think she looks best blonde.




I hate, hate, hate this shade of red. I haven’t seen one person with it who can actually pull it off.



TC1 said:


> It's always so funny to me that Pao was talking to her family about Russ having to move to find work that they didn't have any money until they did...yet she managed to get her tits done for her "modelling" career



I thought she had her boob job before she met Russ, did she get them redone?


----------



## TC1

pixiejenna said:


> They are the best you don’t even need to watch just read the recaps and save yourself the hour lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I hate, hate, hate this shade of red. I haven’t seen one person with it who can actually pull it off.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought she had her boob job before she met Russ, did she get them redone?


They looked new (er). They had flashed back to her old modelling photoshoots and they looked to have been touched up before the new body paint calendar shoot to me!


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> It's always so funny to me that Pao was talking to her family about Russ having to move to find work that they didn't have any money until they did...yet she managed to get her tits done for her "modelling" career



Oh did she say they were fake?    Did she get them done on the show?


----------



## arnott

DD101 said:


> He looks like a doofy little boy, and she looks like a slightly starting to edge over the hill try hard sex pot! I think she has a pretty face, but her personality is what make her appear ugly to me. And look at their body language, they look like they just met and he asked her to pose for a photo with him. There is nothing between them....no heat...no nothing.



Speaking of body language, here is another awkward pic.    Look at Russ' hand!      

And   Bah ha ha @ Pao's hashtag!      Yup,  couple  goals!


----------



## pixiejenna

I'm confused what the goal she's displaying in this picture. How to get your hossband to not touch you? I don't think that's a goal most wives are trying to achieve.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TC1

What about the poor sap taking the pic?. A scuba diver? to get that angle up her backside?


----------



## DD101

arnott said:


> Speaking of body language, here is another awkward pic.    Look at Russ' hand!
> 
> And   Bah ha ha @ Pao's hashtag!      Yup,  couple  goals!




He has no clue what to do, and he might be a bit scared too! Talk about an awkward photo.....I don't even like his tattoo placement.....the pink ribbon (which is fine)...but coming out of his armpit? He's an odd duck.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> I'm confused what the goal she's displaying in this picture. *How to get your hossband to not touch you?* I don't think that's a goal most wives are trying to achieve.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## arnott

Russ needs to lose those headbands.


----------



## bisousx

Honestly, what a strange caption. Do you really need to praise your husband for not lying to you or talking bad about you? To me that’s not the benchmark of an amazing husband, probably the bare minimum for someone to be a friend or allow someone in my life, let alone a husband.  And I think that Russ does not treat Paola very well either. I could see why juan hates him. Out of all the guys on the show, Pao would’ve been better suited for that chubby Cuban guy with the crazy mom.  At least he is from a Hispanic culture and appears to have a little bit of money, enough to allow them to live a decent life in Miami and visit family once a year.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Russ' man crush.


----------



## arnott

bisousx said:


> Honestly, what a strange caption. Do you really need to praise your husband for not lying to you or talking bad about you? To me that’s not the benchmark of an amazing husband, probably the bare minimum for someone to be a friend or allow someone in my life, let alone a husband.  And I think that Russ does not treat Paola very well either. I could see why juan hates him. Out of all the guys on the show, Pao would’ve been better suited for that* chubby Cuban guy with the crazy mom. * At least he is from a Hispanic culture and appears to have a little bit of money, enough to allow them to live a decent life in Miami and visit family once a year.



The  Mom who said to the Columbian fiancé that Columbians are crazy because of the white powder?


----------



## xgianna6921x

I love this show! It just makes me laugh the way they all act. Does anyone watch married at first sight? That’s another good show.


----------



## bisousx

arnott said:


> The  Mom who said to the Columbian fiancé that Columbians are crazy because of the white powder?



Yep that’s her!


----------



## pixiejenna

I also don’t get the men’s headband trend. One of the guys at my work is sporting one, he’s been growing out his hair and for whatever reason he started wearing one of these stupid headbands.

I agree Russ doesn’t  treat Pao well he’s way too controlling and possessive. I don’t know why she puts up with his constant hissy fits he’s a GD adult act like one. They don’t act like they are happy together either. She basically peaced out on her family and friends to come to America. It almost seems like she’s running from something and getting married to him gave her a way out. Also they sure seem to have enough money to go on vacation but it’s been 4 years since she went home. Priorities out of line for someone who values family so much.


----------



## arnott

bisousx said:


> Yep that’s her!



If I remember correctly she also gave the fiancé a new pair of Victoria Secret panties to wear on her wedding day!


----------



## arnott

That fight was everything!


----------



## bigdilove

arnott said:


> That fight was everything!



Yesss I’m obsessed with this show


----------



## arnott

I used to fast forward past Chantel's parts,  now it's like where's the popcorn,  here we go!


----------



## pixiejenna

The fight was hilarious her family was definitely poking him with a stick. But honestly I can’t blame them he constantly puts her last. The meal was a catered one no way you cooked that much food and your kitchen is spotless. 

I don’t know why Molly feels like she’s been duped. Luis is a dirt bag but he didn’t make any sort of effort to fit in one bit. Now she’s done paying his way and wants him kicked out of the country. I know that it sounds mean but I hope she’s on the hook for 10 years paying his way. She constantly put him before her own kids. She married him behind their backs for gods sake before her for show wedding. 

Afinsa and Jorge have so much fake drama.  I don’t know if I really believe that this kid is Jorge’s. Yes he lies about everything but if it really was his kid why would the mom let him be off the hook for that long? Not only finically but as a part of her life too. If this kid is his I’m not convinced that afinsa will leave him. She’s put up with so much cr@p with him. 

Nicole and Azen not able to get married because she didn’t have the right paperwork lol. I don’t know if that’s her subconscious kicking in and saving her or what. And the fact that she has her family flying out there for the wedding in less than 2 weeks hoping that they can stay home and com back later. I hope they bought refundable tickets. Her mom meeting his mom was super awkward because they don’t speak the same language. His mom looked about as excited to meet Nicole’s mom as he is to see Nicole.

Paos grandma passed away and she’s complaining that she should be home but can’t afford to go back after just visiting. Yet they have money to go on vacation according to IG so yeah. It’s the rawest moment and I want to feel empathy and she makes it hard too. 

David and Annie getting kicked out of the fire house. And his friend Chris still giving him a bone you can live here for free if you work here. David being the ungrateful leech that he is complains that he doesn’t want to work there because he has a masters degree and is too good to work a $10 a hour job. Honestly I feel $10 a hour is too much pay for him. I can’t imagine a easier job for him. How many customers would he actually be dealing with? I feel like 95% of the day is killing time, 5% billing accounts, and cleaning out the units when someone leaves. Annie’s swearing up a storm lately and it’s hilarious. 

The previews for next week make it look like everyone is headed towards Splitsville. The after show was half footage from the last episode and a interview with Chris’s wives brother and Danielle.


----------



## arnott

The look on David's face when the guy was describing the job duties was cringeworthy.   David really is allergic to work!

I haven't been following this season,    did Chris decide to sell the firehouse just to evict David?


----------



## TC1

Annie's fave phrase is "what the f*ck" lol she says it in every interview. I don't think it's legal to live somewhere that has windows that don't open?..totally against fire regulations.
Chantel's family drama is wayy over the top. I think the editing was really bad because in the first clip Chantel's mom was on the ground in the corner after being pushed there, then you saw Pedro's sister get up from the same spot. 
I'm sure Nicole knew she's need the original paperwork, just another reason for Azan to stall, stay on the show and get paid.


----------



## IceAngel

David makes my skin crawl. To complain about a job that pays $10 an hour when he's broke and out of work for 6 months. He should be working his butt off at two jobs to make good on all the empty promises he's made. He's a waste and I feel sorry for Annie. If she had her working papers, you know David would be putting her to work while he "looked" for a job. 

and how will she get back to Thailand with no money for a plane ticket? Can she ask immigration to deport her? Wasn't it said in the first season that Chris is the one who co-signed for her to come here, meaning he's "responsible" for her for 10 years now?


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> Annie's fave phrase is "what the f*ck" lol she says it in every interview. I don't think it's legal to live somewhere that has windows that don't open?..totally against fire regulations.
> Chantel's family drama is wayy over the top. *I think the editing was really bad because in the first clip Chantel's mom was on the ground in the corner after being pushed there, then you saw Pedro's sister get up from the same spot. *
> I'm sure Nicole knew she's need the original paperwork, just another reason for Azan to stall, stay on the show and get paid.



No, they both went down in the corner!   They showed the unedited footage at the end of the live show!


----------



## arnott

IceAngel said:


> David makes my skin crawl. To complain about a job that pays $10 an hour when he's broke and out of work for 6 months. He should be working his butt off at two jobs to make good on all the empty promises he's made. He's a waste and I feel sorry for Annie. If she had her working papers, you know David would be putting her to work while he "looked" for a job.
> 
> and how will she get back to Thailand with no money for a plane ticket? Can she ask immigration to deport her? *Wasn't it said in the first season that Chris is the one who co-signed for her to come here, meaning he's "responsible" for her for 10 years now?*



Right,  and didn't Chris offer her money to send her back to Thailand?


----------



## Luv n bags

Annie isn’t going back to Thailand.  She wants her green card. It cracks me up that she is swearing like a sailor now.
The fight was hilarious.  Especially the mom holding that weave in her hand.  And Nicole so worried about what her her hair looked like with the missing weave.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

TC1 said:


> I don't think it's legal to live somewhere that has windows that don't open?..totally against fire regulations.



I'm guessing it's not a legal dwelling. It looks like a meeting room. The only twist is the shower in the bathroom.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

7 people restraining Pedro, and River jumping around and yelling: "Whats up?!!"
Your name is River, sit down


----------



## pixiejenna

Omg tonight is extra long night


----------



## pixiejenna

It was extra long but a hour was devoted to other past couples. That was the part I enjoyed the most minus Danielle.  Melanie had her baby And Davar actually bonded with her sister! But it also looks like he’s a drunk now. Danielle is pretending to move on while stalking Mo. looks like we will get to see more couples. The looser who had a fake relationship with the French chick is back now she’s visiting him. 

Cantel is upset that her husband and family don’t get along. Despite her best attempts to force them too.

Jorge calls his ex who’s very emotional now I believe her. And he got arrested yet again, worst drug dealer ever lol. 

Pao and Russ fight yet again. 

Nicole and Azen still not married. Her mom grilled him and I was surprised that he admitted to as much as he did. His family’s outrage about the wedding not happening because she didn’t have the right paperwork because they spent so much money lol. So they spent the money shen sent azen because no one there has a job, so,what are they mad about. Him not getting his green card and taking them out of there. 

Annie moves into the awful place that she has no other choice. David pretended to work sweeping a storage unit. And she threatens to go home hahaha she’s not going anywhere. 

Next week is a tell all and it looks like all of the couples are fighting with the other couples. Hopefully it lives up to the hype.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I honestly think Azan was happy to tell Nicole's mom everything.  seem like a weight lifted off his shoulders.  Nicole out here living in a fantasy world


----------



## arnott

arnott said:


> Does Russ literally look like a baby to anyone else?   In John Legend's thread someone was saying that John looked like a baby waiting for his apple sauce, I think Russ does even more so!     I saw an older episode where Russ doesn't have the beard and ironically the beard makes him look even more babylike.



This was my post from one year ago.       Just when I think he can't look any more like a baby,  he grows bangs!              I can't get the baby waiting for his apple sauce image out of my  head!   Him throwing tantrums is not helping either!


----------



## arnott

Apparently Luis got deported:

https://www.thehollywoodgossip.com/2018/07/90-day-fiance-has-luis-mendez-been-deported/


----------



## pixiejenna

That’s great news he should be. Molly got lucky that they weren’t married long enough and that she doesn’t have to take care of him for 10 years. She already has two kids to take care of she doesn’t need a third.


----------



## DD101

Molly really dodged a bullet! She could have been on the hook for 10 years of financial support.....she better thank her lucky stars and smarten up. I can just see this fool do it again!


----------



## DD101

arnott said:


> This was my post from one year ago.       Just when I think he can't look any more like a baby,  he grows bangs!              I can't get the baby waiting for his apple sauce image out of my  head!   Him throwing tantrums is not helping either!



This is funny!  He does have a weird grown man baby look to him. He did look so much better with the shorter hair. He looks like a lost orphan now with the flat brushed down hair with bangs....like one of those holly hobby characters...and he also looks a bit Amish to me


----------



## DD101

The fight with The Family Chantal was priceless, when Pedro did that karate kick I just about lost it....too funny! And Chantal holding her head and crying.....she's really in denial. But when her mom say "harvesting the american dollar" I just crack up.....between "stupider" and the harvesting, that family is a trip!

And David refusing a paying job, when he's dead broke. He needs to be on the street and learn the hard way. I have zero sympathy for him, he's a leach and a looser. He will never change....I bet he thought he'd put Annie to work to support them. And I believe that will happen.....as she saves money on the side to leave his sorry ass. She's no better than him, she's using him to come to America. Like attracts like. It really does!

But I want to know what the Family Chantal finds out with their investigation about Pedro's family.


----------



## pixiejenna

I’m sure that once Annie is allowed to work she will be and supporting him as well. I also foresee her hiding money on the side. Im not sure if it’s to leave him or pay for her family to come here yet, maybe both. Get her parents here first then drop him once that’s finalized.


----------



## Luv n bags

David is such a salesman and Annie is so desperate for her Visa.  Give her a few years.  David will be left in the dust.

Jorge’s ex GF sounds as crazy as Anfisa.  Yelling and screaming.  Why is Anfisa so calm these days? She must have seen what a lunatic she looked like in the beginning of the season.

Pao and Russ.  Yawn.

Glad Molly got rid of the leech.  But her attorney - does he not own a mirror? At least get a rug that looks more realistic.

Family Chantel.  That is what brings the ratings up.  Pedro is a loose cannon and Chantel has no backbone.  Screaming and sobbing at the same time.  A bit dramatic.
And what is up with the Chinet and plastic utensils for a dinner party??


----------



## pixiejenna

Anyone else going to watch the tell all tonight? I’m here for the drama


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Anyone else going to watch the tell all tonight? I’m here for the drama



Why is it 3 hours long?!    I don't think I can endure 3 hours of bickering but I'll be here for the recap!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Maybe Russ has bangs because he's trying to hide a receding hairline. In any case, epic fail.


----------



## arnott

Turned on the TV when they were in the middle of interviewing Molly and Olivia.   Did I hear right?   Molly already has a new younger boy toy?     

Danielle getting stood up.   

I wonder if Aika is already pregnant and they're just building up to it.   Her face looks fuller.


----------



## jayne01

Were Pao and Russ wearing matching CL’s at the tell all?? (I didn’t have time to finish watching it, I need to go back and check tonight...)


----------



## DC-Cutie

arnott said:


> Turned on the TV when they were in the middle of interviewing Molly and Olivia.   Did I hear right?   Molly already has a new younger boy toy?


Molly needs to cool her lady bits!
I feel sorry for her youngest daughter, you can't keep having men in and out of your home with a young child.


----------



## TC1

jayne01 said:


> Were Pao and Russ wearing matching CL’s at the tell all?? (I didn’t have time to finish watching it, I need to go back and check tonight...)


They were both wearing CL's. He had the sneakers and she had the heels. Not sure if they're real or not..weren't these two fighting about having to move because it was so hard to find work?


----------



## pixiejenna

It was only two hours tell all and one hour happily ever after.

The tell all was rather boring.  Anfisa fighting with Pao, Pao saying that Anfisa thinks that she’s better then everyone else then talking smack about fighting her because she lifts heavy. Girl you’re just as bad as she is. Both of them think that their sh!t don’t stink. I never thought about russ’s new do as covering a receding hairline trick, good call. Molly indeed has a new boy toy lmao. I also find it super shady that Luis decided to friend both David and Pedro after the divorce. Anyone trying to friend David is a big fat red flag in my book.

The new show was more interesting to watch. I don’t like mamas boy and frenchie getting more face time since the jig is up and they where outed as not even being a real couple. Just faking it for the show/free trip to Paris. I feel bad for  Melanie, Davar really seems to becoming a  alcoholic. The Mormon couple of whom I can’t recall either names are the most refreshing couple update ever. They seem to be legitimately happy and ready for the baby to come. Danielle getting stood up again, and the sky is blue. Aika definitely has a fuller face I don’t think she’s pregnant yet though. I’m surprised that they actually got their own place lol. I’m thinking that they’re trying and they said that they have to go Ivf so I think her fuller face is from the hormones she’s taking for that. Courtney is still seeing the guy who ditched her at his place in a foreign country. Oh and he’s in the us and hasn’t contacted her. Can’t fix stupid. The other girl who’s upset because daddy was right about her boyfriend coming here and not being able to work and having a hard time paying bills. She seems really spoiled and nearly as dumb as Courtney. All e dose is sit around the house and play video games, well what did you expect? He can’t work. I’m surprised that her dad made the offer to pay for his school and he was dumb enough to refuse it.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> It was only two hours tell all and one hour happily ever after.
> 
> The tell all was rather boring.  Anfisa fighting with Pao, *Pao saying that Anfisa thinks that she’s better then everyone else then talking smack about fighting her because she lifts heavy. *Girl you’re just as bad as she is. Both of them think that their sh!t don’t stink. I never thought about russ’s new do as covering a receding hairline trick, good call. Molly indeed has a new boy toy lmao. I also find it super shady that Luis decided to friend both David and Pedro after the divorce. Anyone trying to friend David is a big fat red flag in my book.



Argh, it only showed as a 3 hour block of the Tell All on my TV.    Wish they would separate the episodes!

Why was Anfisa fighting with Pao?  I remember in the last Tell-All Pao was being a ***** and telling Jorge Anfisa "is not that pretty" when she was not around.      I  think Anfisa is prettier than Pao!

What do you mean Pao was talking smack about fighting her because she lifts heavy?

LOL  at  Molly having a new boy toy and Olivia rolling her eyes over it  yet again!    I wonder if the new boy toy is also from another country!


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Aika definitely has a fuller face I don’t think she’s pregnant yet though. I’m surprised that they actually got their own place lol. *I’m thinking that they’re trying and they said that they have to go Ivf so I think her fuller face is from the hormones she’s taking for that. *Courtney is still seeing the guy who ditched her at his place in a foreign country. *Oh and he’s in the us and hasn’t contacted her. Can’t fix stupid. *The other girl who’s upset because daddy was right about her boyfriend coming here and not being able to work and having a hard time paying bills. She seems really spoiled and nearly as dumb as Courtney. All e dose is sit around the house and play video games, well what did you expect? He can’t work. *I’m surprised that her dad made the offer to pay for his school and he was dumb enough to refuse it.*



So if they're having IVF does that mean he does not have to get his vasectomy reversed?   Anyone know how this works?   Do they use a needle to extract the sperm or something?

What is Antonio doing in the US?       

I can see why Andre refused help from Elizabeth's Dad.   He seems overbearing and meddlesome so I can see why Andre doesn't want the Dad to have something over him for the rest of his life.


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> So if they're having IVF does that mean he does not have to get his vasectomy reversed?   Anyone know how this works?   Do they use a needle to extract the sperm or something?
> 
> What is Antonio doing in the US?       [emoji38]
> 
> I can see why Andre refused help from Elizabeth's Dad.   He seems overbearing and meddlesome so I can see why Andre doesn't want the Dad to have something over him for the rest of his life.


I have no idea how it works to be honest. I don't know why the doctor told them IVF was their best chance at making it happen. I don't know if it's because of her age or his vasectomy or a combination of both. 

Antonio is in the US for work he's a in demand Male model after all.

I think Andre didn't take the help because of his male ego. Yes her dad has not been his #1 fan. It's two alpha males fighting over who's best. He should have taken the help to speed along the process. So once he's done with school he can go straight to work when he's legal to.


----------



## arnott

I thought it was funny how Elizabeth's Dad was acting like an expert on how to keep a woman.   Isn't he divorced and single?


----------



## Luv n bags

Russ and Pao with their spiked CL’s.  The most exciting thing about them.  Why bring Juan into the mix? Pao has no respect for Russ at all! Pao is probably jealous of Anfisa and her age.  Pao is a bit old to be getting into the very competitive modeling field.  

I had my money on Anfisa versus Pao.  Anfisa is scrappy and Pao is too worried her extensions will fall out.

Why does David give out so much unsolicited opinions? Ugh.  And his daughter is everything Annie said.  What difference does it make where they met? I don’t understand the big issue surrounding this.  She is here for her Visa - same as prostitution.  

Pedro has a hot body! Both of them should remove themselves from each other’s families and see if they can make it work by themselves.

Nicole and Azan.  Nicole is living a fools dream.  Azan has zero interest in her - he just wants the money and entry into the US.  May is such a cute little girl - too bad she couldn’t stay at Grandma’s while Nicole played around with a loser. 

Molly needs to find a real man.  Not these boy toys that she collects.  Her daughters are suffering from her choices.

Here are the CL’s The Boring couple wore.


----------



## pixiejenna

Lmao I honestly didn’t even notice that Pao and Russ wore matching shoes. I’ll pay better attention watching part 2. 

I forgot to add while watching this special my dad said he misses the walking dead and asked when it’s coming back. He’s not a fan lololol.


----------



## Luv n bags

pixiejenna said:


> Lmao I honestly didn’t even notice that Pao and Russ wore matching shoes. I’ll pay better attention watching part 2.
> 
> I forgot to add while watching this special my dad said he misses the walking dead and asked when it’s coming back. He’s not a fan lololol.



Lol!!
I watched it with one of my friends who has never seen this before.  He kept saying “the women are hot”.  I think he fell asleep during most of it.  Not his cup of tea.


----------



## TC1

Yeah, I think Russ & Pao's Louboutin's were about as authentic as those that were posted above


----------



## Luv n bags

TC1 said:


> Yeah, I think Russ & Pao's Louboutin's were about as authentic as those that were posted above



I have a ton of CL’s, but I wouldn’t be able to authentic any on someone wearing them.  The sole of Pao’s looked nice and shiny - like an authentic pair.  But, with their budget, it makes sense that they might be replicas.


----------



## TC1

Miso Fine said:


> I have a ton of CL’s, but I wouldn’t be able to authentic any on someone wearing them.  The sole of Pao’s looked nice and shiny - like an authentic pair.  But, with their budget, it makes sense that they might be replicas.


I'm of course just speculating..but this show seems to have it's share of replica's. Everything Aika has (from purses to CL's were clearly fake)
Pao really has an image she wants to portray. I'm sure the show pays just fine..not as much as Jorje's drug dealing of course...LOL


----------



## arnott

Miso Fine said:


> Russ and Pao with their spiked CL’s.  The most exciting thing about them.  Why bring Juan into the mix? Pao has no respect for Russ at all! Pao is probably jealous of Anfisa and her age.  Pao is a bit old to be getting into the very competitive modeling field.



I was surprised Pao is only 31, she looks at least mid 30s.     Josh still wanted Aika to be a model at 36.


----------



## arnott

Chantel's   Mom is savage.    "I'm sorry for ripping your sister's weave out!"!


----------



## Luv n bags

arnott said:


> I was surprised Pao is only 31, she looks at least mid 30s.     Josh still wanted Aika to be a model at 36.



The modeling world is soooo competitive! In my opinion, Pao doesn’t have anything unusual about her that would make her in demand.  She looks like a typical 30 something - except with more hair extensions than the average woman walking around.

The only thing Aika has going for her is her ethnicity.  But in Northern California, her ethnicity is not uncommon.  And there are so many young, Asian women who are way prettier and younger than her.  Josh is delusional.


----------



## DC-Cutie

arnott said:


> I thought it was funny how Elizabeth's Dad was acting like an expert on how to keep a woman.   Isn't he divorced and single?


and jobless, living above a storage unit in a space with no oven and windows that don't open.

Basically, his room to give advice is NON EXISTENT!


----------



## TC1

DC-Cutie said:


> and jobless, living above a storage unit in a space with no oven and windows that don't open.
> 
> Basically, his room to give advice is NON EXISTENT!


LOL that's David. Yes, he needs to STFU. I believe Elizabeth's dad owns his own company (where she works) to support her and Andrei.


----------



## pixiejenna

Pao is pregnant again!

https://www.usmagazine.com/celebrit...-paola-pregnant-expecting-with-russ-mayfield/


----------



## Luv n bags

pixiejenna said:


> Pao is pregnant again!
> 
> https://www.usmagazine.com/celebrit...-paola-pregnant-expecting-with-russ-mayfield/



That’s great news! Hopefully she will concentrate on her family instead of herself.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Pao is pregnant again!
> 
> https://www.usmagazine.com/celebrit...-paola-pregnant-expecting-with-russ-mayfield/



Oh  good,  Russ finally cut his hair and got rid of those stupid bangs!


----------



## arnott

Season  Finale / part 2 of the Tell All is on tonight!


----------



## pixiejenna

I honestly didn't even notice he cut his hair lol. I'll try to catch what I can but I close tonight at work so probably miss the majority of the show.


----------



## arnott

OMG,    just when you thought Nicole couldn't be any more of a delusional idiot!!!               Nicole has got to be the biggest idiot in the history of this show!


----------



## HampsteadLV

arnott said:


> OMG,    just when you thought Nicole couldn't be any more of a delusional idiot!!!               Nicole has got to be the biggest idiot in the history of this show!



It’s unbelievable how blind she is.


----------



## HampsteadLV

I feel really bad for Ross!


----------



## rockhollow

The second half of the reunion was a total waste of time, the really just re-hashed the first reunion.

But was glad to see what happened with Nicole and Azan. It turns out just like we all expected - Azan never wanted to marry her and that's what happened.
And like her mother, it was just better to let Nicole spend all her money on that useless guy and get out of Morocco. Nicole has spent her whole life manipulating to get what she wants, and no amount of reason was going to make her see that man was only looking for cash - so she spent it all and then back to the USA.
I image she'll continue to send him money until he moves on, I just don't think she'll ever end the relationship - and once the TLC money stops coming in, I doubt any job she could get will supply him with enough money.
As much as we'd be interested in seeing what the continuing saga is with them, I bet TLC will be moving on, it doesn't seem to be a shortage of new fools for this show.


----------



## arnott

rockhollow said:


> The second half of the reunion was a total waste of time, the really just re-hashed the first reunion.



I missed the first half of the reunion but caught part 2.   What is this about Pao initially wanting to apologize to Anfisa?   Apologize for what?


----------



## bisousx

arnott said:


> I missed the first half of the reunion but caught part 2.   What is this about Pao initially wanting to apologize to Anfisa?   Apologize for what?



For being nasty to Anfisa last year on the reunion show. Paola and Loren received huge backlash for being catty.


----------



## pixiejenna

I think that the second half of the tell all wasn’t anything exciting to watch. Nicole is so dumb I honestly can’t even feel bad for her. Azen very clearly doesn’t want to marry Nicole and she’s dumb enough to continue with the farce. I am not surprised that they didn’t get married I a surprised that she gave him her last bit of money to buy a makeup store lmao. It’s funny to try to watch Nicole defend the fact that they canceled the wedding a second time to her family. She was very clearly not happy about it and didn’t want to talk about it in front of the cameras.


----------



## arnott

bisousx said:


> For being nasty to Anfisa last year on the reunion show. Paola and Loren received huge backlash for being catty.



You mean Pao saying Anfisa "is not that pretty"?    She didn't even say it to Anfisa's face.


----------



## pixiejenna

They both attacked her calling her a mail order bride, insinuating that she's a gold digger. They also made fun of her looks even though pao has very clearly had plastic surgery herself. They basically both took Jorge's side and had a hay day mocking her in front of the camera.

 Honestly I have to agree with afinsa, paos 'attempted apology' was nothing more than her trying to save face on camera. If she really wanted to apologize she could have done so before the show. She's just trying to do damage control because of the backlash both herself and lauren received for how they acted. Pao is trying to get into personal training and guess what no one wants a personal trainer who makes fun of other peoples appearances. As much as she's trying to be a professional model, no one wants to work with/book a client who acts like that. Lauren lost her role as a spokesperson for Tourette syndrome. The backlash for how stupid they were was real. Her effort was too little too late and only done for the camera. If they weren't filming the tell all no attempt to right her wrongs would have been made. On top of which she's acting just like she did the last reunion and bad talking her and trying to get everyone on her side.

I forgot to add I loved afinsa Kardashian level of denial over the webcam video. I also loved that annie was the only one with the balls to say it looked like her lol. And everyone else pretending like they all didn't see the same footage that she did. You know that they had to have checked out the video.


----------



## TC1

Seems like Chantel and Pedro are done. She wiped him from her social media (she used to post about him constantly) and I think his social media has been deleted.


----------



## pixiejenna

Interesting. I can only wonder how differently things would have gone if Chantelle was honest with her parents about Pedro being there on a k1 Visa and they where planning to get married. Instead she concocted the lie that he’s here for school and they had a quickie wedding before his 90 days where up. Of course her parents or any parents would find that shady AF. Both families hated their spouse very openly and both families too prideful to even try to make it work. Somethings got to give because the way they’re going this isn’t going to make for a happy marriage. Both of them are also very heavily influenced by their own families and their opinions of their spouses.


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> Seems like Chantel and Pedro are done. She wiped him from her social media (she used to post about him constantly) and I think his social media has been deleted.



So she finally grew a backbone.             GOOD!


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> They both attacked her calling her a mail order bride, insinuating that she's a gold digger. They also made fun of her looks even though pao has very clearly had plastic surgery herself. They basically both took Jorge's side and had a hay day mocking her in front of the camera.
> 
> Honestly I have to agree with afinsa, paos 'attempted apology' was nothing more than her trying to save face on camera. If she really wanted to apologize she could have done so before the show. She's just trying to do damage control because of the backlash both herself and lauren received for how they acted. Pao is trying to get into personal training and guess what no one wants a personal trainer who makes fun of other peoples appearances. As much as she's trying to be a professional model, no one wants to work with/book a client who acts like that. *Lauren lost her role as a spokesperson for Tourette syndrome.* The backlash for how stupid they were was real. Her effort was too little too late and only done for the camera. If they weren't filming the tell all no attempt to right her wrongs would have been made. On top of which she's acting just like she did the last reunion and bad talking her and trying to get everyone on her side.
> 
> I forgot to add I loved afinsa Kardashian level of denial over the webcam video. I also loved that annie was the only one with the balls to say it looked like her lol. And everyone else pretending like they all didn't see the same footage that she did. You know that they had to have checked out the video.



Loren lost that job just because of how she acted in the   tell-all?!


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> Loren lost that job just because of how she acted in the   tell-all?!


I wouldn't go as far as calling her stint with the tourette foundation a job. She gave a few speeches but they dropped her after the tell all. Not quite the public spokesperson they're looking for lol. Which is sad because she could have bought attention to the cause.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> I wouldn't go as far as calling her stint with the tourette foundation a job. She gave a few speeches but *they dropped her after the tell all. *Not quite the public spokesperson they're looking for lol. Which is sad because she could have bought attention to the cause.



Did they release a statement saying it was because they didn't agree with her actions during the Tell-All?


----------



## Luv n bags

arnott said:


> So she finally grew a backbone.             GOOD!



Chantel seems like a nice, caring gal.  She deserves a man that will treat her as she treats them.  Respectfully.  But, her immature side might get in the way.  Instead of running to her family over marriage issues, she should go to a counselor.


----------



## Luv n bags

Pao and her “seriously??” comments.  She thinks she is all that.  She spoke badly about Anfisa  and Anfisa is rightfully upset.  I didn’t hear Anfisa talking badly about anyone else’s looks.  Just goes to show that Pao has esteem issues if she has to cut down someone else about their looks.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> They both attacked her calling her a mail order bride, insinuating that she's a gold digger. They also made fun of her looks even though pao has very clearly had plastic surgery herself. They basically both took Jorge's side and had a hay day mocking her in front of the camera.
> 
> Honestly I have to agree with afinsa, paos 'attempted apology' was nothing more than her trying to save face on camera. If she really wanted to apologize she could have done so before the show. She's just trying to do damage control because of the backlash both herself and lauren received for how they acted. *Pao is trying to get into personal training and guess what no one wants a personal trainer who makes fun of other peoples appearances.* As much as she's trying to be a professional model, no one wants to work with/book a client who acts like that. Lauren lost her role as a spokesperson for Tourette syndrome. The backlash for how stupid they were was real. Her effort was too little too late and only done for the camera. If they weren't filming the tell all no attempt to right her wrongs would have been made. On top of which she's acting just like she did the last reunion and bad talking her and trying to get everyone on her side.
> 
> I forgot to add I loved afinsa Kardashian level of denial over the webcam video. I also loved that annie was the only one with the balls to say it looked like her lol. And everyone else pretending like they all didn't see the same footage that she did. You know that they had to have checked out the video.



Right,  I remember after the last Tell-All someone said they could imagine Pao snickering over her client's  extra pounds.


----------



## rockhollow

I'm not really surprised to hear that Chantel and Pedro have split. Chanel was just one spoil bit**. She's the one that alienated her family against Pedro. She was the one running to them all the time tattling that Pedro wasn't treating her right - and I know she tried to say a few times that she defended him to her family, but it was too little too late. 
Not that I was overly crazy about Pedro's family back in the DR, but Pedro was raised with such a different set of family values, so it's not really fair expect him to just drop them because he was living in the US.
Their ideals and values were just so different, and I don't think Chantel was ever going to be capable of understanding his, and without any understanding of effort from Chantel, he just grew tired of trying.


----------



## mrskolar09

Pao’s “apology” was just to make herself look better.  The second Anfisa blew her off, she was back to trashing her, I think she said something like “I hate that b!tch” or something similar.  It just made her attempt at an apology seem totally fake.  

I used to like Pao, but she really comes off a selfish b!tch.  I’d bet good money that if Russ let his friends disrespect her the way she lets Juan talk to Russ, she’d be more than mad.  Her priorities are totally screwed up.  She cried and moaned about not seeing her grandmother, then spent one day with her and the rest ‘modeling’ and running around with her friends.  

I sincerely hope that the show paints them much worse than they are, otherwise these are some truly awful people.


----------



## pixiejenna

Pao is very questionable value wise, she basically iced out her family after moving to America 4 years ago. Kirlyam and Aika both video chat their families nearly every day. If visiting her family was really that important she would have made it happen. I said it before and I’ll say it again it comes off like she’s running from something back at home.


----------



## rockhollow

I totally agree about Pao - she choose to abandon her family, as mentioned, if she wanted to stay in contact, she could have easily done that. She seems to be able to stay in contact and see Juan.
And when she was back in Columbia, it didn't seem like she spent much time with her grandmother, it was just a quick visit and then off to Bogota to party with Juan.
I think Pao is 'all about Pao' - she obviously in charge in that relationship - yes Russ does squick and try and make attempts, but Pao is the one driving the bus.


----------



## arnott

New season on tonight!      Who's watching?            Darcy and Jesse are back!


----------



## pixiejenna

Omg this is so hilarious on so many levels.  Apparently Chris offered 'I have a masters' David a job and declined it. So then he offered it to Paul and he took it. Apparently Fort Knockers isn't up to David's standards for employment. 

https://www.intouchweekly.com/posts/90-day-fiance-paul-staehle-job-david-toborowsky-164087


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Omg this is so hilarious on so many levels.  Apparently Chris offered 'I have a masters' David a job and declined it. So then he offered it to Paul and he took it. Apparently Fort Knockers isn't up to David's standards for employment.
> 
> https://www.intouchweekly.com/posts/90-day-fiance-paul-staehle-job-david-toborowsky-164087



Fort  Knockers?!     That sounds like a strip club!       

Is David still working/living in Chris' storage place?


----------



## pixiejenna

I know it sounds like it’s right up his ally, restaurants are a lot of hard work so that’s a easy pass for him lol. Would you want your food served by him?

So Paul is headed back to the amazon and hasn’t even told his mom he’s planning on getting married. I also find it odd that karine wants a bunch of stuffed animals. She’s young but not that young.

Darcy perfuming up her rack lmao. Jesse wanted a tour too bad Darcy didn’t know what anything was on their drive. He honestly didn’t even seem excited to see her as much as he was to see America. Darcy is already playing the meek woman role.

Ricky looks like he’s being catfished. His daughter has more sense than he dose. I’m glad that she said it would take at least a year to get used to the idea of him getting married and getting to know her step mom. If you’re 13 year old kid is like you’re crazy to be thinking about getting engaged maybe you should listen. His gf is now responding with one word awnsers now that he’s coming is shady af. I’d say if he looked better he’d be better off with Darcy both equally needy, too bad he’s not going to be cute enough for her.

Angela looks super desperate buying a engagement ring for him. One she can’t even afford to buy a pawn shop and has to put it on layaway. Ugg this is not going to end well. She seems pretty destitute and this trip is pretty much taking up every extra coin she has.

Rachel is seriously looking to make this guy a father figure for her baby. What happened to the real dad? I also think the fact that he was denied a visa to visit her is a huge red flag. Also where’s the money coming for this trip? She’s taking a international trip with a baby that’s some serious coin.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> So Paul is headed back to the amazon and hasn’t even told his mom he’s planning on getting married. I also find it odd that karine wants a bunch of stuffed animals. She’s young but not that young.



I missed the show but I know there are a lot of adult toy collectors.  There is a community of them on YouTube.   Also, whenever I go to the Disney store I see more adults buying for themselves than kids.   They even have one Mickey Mouse plush that they release every month that you have to be at least 18 years old to buy.    Every month there is a long line of adults lining up outside the Disney store before it opens, waiting to buy the plush!


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

I'm still stuck on Nicole not seeing that Azan just took ALL of her wedding money, and she's still like "we postponed it, not cancelled."  Girl, he's never gonna marry youuuu


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> *Darcy perfuming up her rack lmao.* Jesse wanted a tour too bad Darcy didn’t know what anything was on their drive. He honestly didn’t even seem excited to see her as much as he was to see America. Darcy is already playing the meek woman role.



That reminds me of when Darcy first arrived in Amsterdam and she had to stop in the store at the airport to freshen up!


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> I missed the show but I know there are a lot of adult toy collectors.  There is a community of them on YouTube.   Also, whenever I go to the Disney store I see more adults buying for themselves than kids.   They even have one Mickey Mouse plush that they release every month that you have to be at least 18 years old to buy.    Every month there is a long line of adults lining up outside the Disney store before it opens, waiting to buy the plush!



I know a lot of people who collect toys but never stuffed animals. It just seems odd for her to want them, especially given the level of poverty that she lives in. You’d think that if she’s asking for him to bring her stuff it would be something useful. I never heard of the special Disney plush dolls but I don’t have kids.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> I know a lot of people who collect toys but never stuffed animals. It just seems odd for her to want them, especially given the level of poverty that she lives in. You’d think that if she’s asking for him to bring her stuff it would be something useful. I never heard of the special Disney plush dolls but I don’t have kids.



Like I said, it's not kids buying the plush, it's the adult collectors who are going crazy over them!       In my family it's normal to collect stuffed animals.   My grandma loved them until the end and I believe was even  buried with some.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

How are you guys watching Jesse, Darcey, Mohammed, Danielle and them? What do I search for?


----------



## rockhollow

pixiejenna said:


> I know it sounds like it’s right up his ally, restaurants are a lot of hard work so that’s a easy pass for him lol. Would you want your food served by him?
> 
> So Paul is headed back to the amazon and hasn’t even told his mom he’s planning on getting married. I also find it odd that karine wants a bunch of stuffed animals. She’s young but not that young.
> 
> Darcy perfuming up her rack lmao. Jesse wanted a tour too bad Darcy didn’t know what anything was on their drive. He honestly didn’t even seem excited to see her as much as he was to see America. Darcy is already playing the meek woman role.
> 
> Ricky looks like he’s being catfished. His daughter has more sense than he dose. I’m glad that she said it would take at least a year to get used to the idea of him getting married and getting to know her step mom. If you’re 13 year old kid is like you’re crazy to be thinking about getting engaged maybe you should listen. His gf is now responding with one word awnsers now that he’s coming is shady af. I’d say if he looked better he’d be better off with Darcy both equally needy, too bad he’s not going to be cute enough for her.
> 
> Angela looks super desperate buying a engagement ring for him. One she can’t even afford to buy a pawn shop and has to put it on layaway. Ugg this is not going to end well. She seems pretty destitute and this trip is pretty much taking up every extra coin she has.
> 
> Rachel is seriously looking to make this guy a father figure for her baby. What happened to the real dad? I also think the fact that he was denied a visa to visit her is a huge red flag. Also where’s the money coming for this trip? She’s taking a international trip with a baby that’s some serious coin.



I agree with all you say. Where do they find all these exstremly crazy people from? I thought they had a crazy bunch last season, but they seem to have found lots more for the new season.

I can’t believe that that woman, Angela can really think that Neigerian man isn’t just looking for a way into the US.
She herself even said something about Neigera being the scam capital or something.
I think she’s really desperate for attention, any kind it seems. The couple of people we met from her life all seems to think it was a scam, so I image everyone she knows thinks that.
I was kind of heartbreaking to see her try and buy a pawn shop ring that was out of her budget. 

When we first started to see Rachel’s story, I was thinking ok, this might work out, but then the more and more we saw, the creeper her story got.
Who lets a man she’s been dating online pay for her daughter’s child care? As you said, there a lots of red flags about this fellow. And it all seems true, we say quickly in the previews that he doesn’t come and get her from the airport.

Looks like we’re going to have another wild season.


----------



## Luv n bags

Darcy looked really, really good! But her insecurities are so obvious.  
Can anyone ID the dress she was wearing when she met up with Jesse.  I thought it was cute.


----------



## pixiejenna

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> How are you guys watching Jesse, Darcey, Mohammed, Danielle and them? What do I search for?


Jesse and Darcy are in round 2 of before the 90 days. Danielle was in I'm not even sure what you'd call it but it was a update the last few episodes of last season of where they are now. We didn't see mo but Danielle was on, with melody and davar, and the mormon couple(the one with the older guy not the gay guy) and they have a baby. It was like a mini update to the show with couples we haven't seen in a while.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Miso Fine said:


> Darcy looked really, really good! But her insecurities are so obvious.
> Can anyone ID the dress she was wearing when she met up with Jesse.  I thought it was cute.


my eyes were fixated her vintage Chanel handbag, that looked like it had been dragged down the street!


----------



## Luv n bags

DC-Cutie said:


> my eyes were fixated her vintage Chanel handbag, that looked like it had been dragged down the street!



Lol!  Looked like a Jumbo single flap that has seen better days!


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

pixiejenna said:


> Jesse and Darcy are in round 2 of before the 90 days. Danielle was in I'm not even sure what you'd call it but it was a update the last few episodes of last season of where they are now. We didn't see mo but Danielle was on, with melody and davar, and the mormon couple(the one with the older guy not the gay guy) and they have a baby. It was like a mini update to the show with couples we haven't seen in a while.


So my question is, do they have their own episodes or is it at the end of another? How do I find it?


----------



## pinky7129

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> So my question is, do they have their own episodes or is it at the end of another? How do I find it?



Search 90 day fiancé, all their shows should pop up, both current, and before the 90 days and after


----------



## Lady Zhuge

I love this show and all of its spinoffs. The next spinoff will be 90 Day Fiancé: The Other Way: https://www.intouchweekly.com/posts/90-day-fiance-the-other-way-spinoff-163699


----------



## TC1

Is all Dacrey's stuff legit?. She has and awful lot of Cartier on that wrist and a Birkin artfully placed in the hotel on tonights episode. She and Jesse are clearly just in this for the attention. Apparently she and her sister are now releasing music?. Hmmmm


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> Is all Dacrey's stuff legit?. She has and awful lot of Cartier on that wrist and a Birkin artfully placed in the hotel on tonights episode. She and Jesse are clearly just in this for the attention. *Apparently she and her sister are now releasing music?. Hmmmm *



Say what?!         Hahahahahahaha HAH!


----------



## pixiejenna

Darcy pitches a hissy fit and walks out on dinner with Jesse expecting him to run after her, nope not happening lol. I don’t know if her stuff is legit but it looks pretty damn worn out and is all about fronting. Darcy is full on drama queen and he’s over it. I’m also wondering is this a different house then we saw the last time? I feel like her house was bigger, now it seems smaller.

Rachel being stood up by Jon because he’s too busy getting sick. I screamed at her for kissing him after he threw up so many times. I’m thinking he’s hung over from the night before. None of his family or friends really seem to believe that he’s serious and he’s delusional about what having a baby is like. I hope they legitimately flesh out his past on the show.

Paul still wants karine to take pregnancy tests and still has yet offered to take any sort of STD tests for her. I’m surprised his luggage turned up to be honest lol. How long have they been together and still neither one has bothered to learn the others language? Paul is accusing her of cheating because of emojis! I always cheat in emojis don’t you’ll? Lmao.

Angela booked a trip without having a passport in hand, sounds like someone who has it together. His friends are shocked by her age and don’t expect anything but her being loud and roudy. The fact that he has a shrine to ***** in his shack is pretty much all she needs to know that he’s in it for the green card. He can’t wait to marry his elder and become a American businessman.

Ricky being stood up is as cringeworthy as it is comical. You want to feel bad because he’s so delusional that he thinks she’s coming. But she’s nearly 2 hours late most people would have caught the hint at about 30 minutes. Also who wears a fanny pack the first time they’re meeting someone that they’re trying to impress?

Tarik looks like he’s headed the same route as Ricky. Which is even more cringeworthy because he has a kid and is delusional enough to think that she’ll be a mom to his daughter. Um she already has a mother, you should know her she’s the one watching your kid while you are busy being catfished.


----------



## arnott

Turned on the TV just to see Darcy outside complaining about Jesse and Jesse inside eating.   What was the fight about?    Previews for next week show him not being excited about meeting her kids!


----------



## arnott

Russ and Pao are having a boy:


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> Turned on the TV just to see Darcy outside complaining about Jesse and Jesse inside eating.   What was the fight about?    Previews for next week show him not being excited about meeting her kids!



Nothing new. He didn’t like how childish she was in posting drama about their relationship on social media. In turn affecting how he makes money. He’s a personal trainer and a lot of them use social media for advertising. So her posting that he can now eff other b’s makes it look like he was cheating on her and she’s outing him. It affects his bottom line to have ish like that posted. Basically Darcy being insecure and acting like she’s in high school. He said that he likes older women because they are sure of themselves, Darcy very clearly doesn’t fit that bill. I don’t blame him for not being excited to meet her kids. She’s basically acting like he’s thier new dad a role he doesn’t seem to want.


----------



## rockhollow

I don't believe anything about Darcy and Jesse - they're just on the show for the exposure. Didn't all that stuff about her posting on social media happen last fall?
And what kind of foolishness it all this talk about Jesse becoming a father to her daughters - I'm sure the girls have a father even if he's not in Darcy's life. Those girls are almost the same age as Jesse, why would they need him to be their father? Total  BS for the show!
I did laugh at Darcy storming out of the restaurant and then complaining she was starving later - should have eaten first then thrown the temper tantrum.

Wanted to feel badly for the 2 fellows that were flying so far to be catfished, but really - are they really that senseless and desperate to fly so far from home without ever seeing their supposed girlfriends.


----------



## DC-Cutie

So Rachel is an idiot!  How do you fly to another country with a CHILD and not have two pennies to rub together?  She said she didn't have any money!

But the tea on other forums is that she's not being truthful about how the relationship started.  Apparently she's had already gone to the UK, met with John and got knocked up.  The theory is John is the daddy

Fast forward baby is born, she's on the show acting as if they had just met for the first time.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Nothing new. He didn’t like how childish she was in posting drama about their relationship on social media. In turn affecting how he makes money. He’s a personal trainer and a lot of them use social media for advertising. So her posting that he can now eff other b’s makes it look like he was cheating on her and she’s outing him. It affects his bottom line to have ish like that posted. Basically Darcy being insecure and acting like she’s in high school. He said that he likes older women because they are sure of themselves, Darcy very clearly doesn’t fit that bill. I don’t blame him for not being excited to meet her kids. She’s basically acting like he’s thier new dad a role he doesn’t seem to want.



And she stormed out why?


----------



## arnott

rockhollow said:


> I don't believe anything about Darcy and Jesse - they're just on the show for the exposure. Didn't all that stuff about her posting on social media happen last fall?
> And what kind of foolishness it all this talk about Jesse becoming a father to her daughters - I'm sure the girls have a father even if he's not in Darcy's life. Those girls are almost the same age as Jesse, why would they need him to be their father? Total  BS for the show!
> I did laugh at Darcy storming out of the restaurant *and then complaining she was starving later* - should have eaten first then thrown the temper tantrum.
> 
> Wanted to feel badly for the 2 fellows that were flying so far to be catfished, but really - are they really that senseless and desperate to fly so far from home without ever seeing their supposed girlfriends.



Bah ha ha @ the bolded part!   

This show always likes to make it seem like the guy is being stood up,  same thing happened with Karine and Paul and Larry and Jenny.    I saw the 2 guys waiting but have they ever video chatted with the girls to see that they are real?   Or is this is situation like Courtney and Antonio where they have only texted and sent pictures?!


----------



## TC1

They’re scammers. They had a Go Fund Me too


----------



## rockhollow

we all know that the shows are loosely based on reality, but some of these facts are really shocking.
It's one thing to bend the truth, but... so that British guy is actually the father of the baby and the whole things a scam. Like last season with the little guy going to Paris - didn't it turn out that their whole relationship was a scam just to get TV time.
We need to stop calling them 'reality shows'.

And I'm totally disgusted with that 'gofundme' page. The original idea for people to ask for help for serious problems has just become a farce, if that couple is just looking for a free ride to be together.
Get a job and save your money!


----------



## arnott

Is this the look you get from too much botox?


----------



## Lady Zhuge

rockhollow said:


> we all know that the shows are loosely based on reality, but some of these facts are really shocking.
> It's one thing to bend the truth, but... so that British guy is actually the father of the baby and the whole things a scam. Like last season with the little guy going to Paris - didn't it turn out that their whole relationship was a scam just to get TV time.
> We need to stop calling them 'reality shows'.



I think these are just rumors, not facts. The baby looks nothing like Jon who resembles a crazy mountain man to me. I don’t think Patrick’s story was meant to scam viewers, but he was a sucker and Myriam’s play toy.


----------



## TC1

Lady Zhuge said:


> I think these are just rumors, not facts. The baby looks nothing like Jon who resembles a crazy mountain man to me. I don’t think Patrick’s story was meant to scam viewers, but he was a sucker and Myriam’s play toy.


LOL, well the baby isn't born with a "crazy mountain man" beard or anything like that. We've only seen the baby for a few minutes.


----------



## DD101

TC1 said:


> LOL, well the baby isn't born with a "crazy mountain man" beard or anything like that. We've only seen the baby for a few minutes.



I kind of thought the baby had his eyes......


----------



## DD101

Darcy, what's the saying, There's no fool like an old fool. She's old enough to know better....and why she allows that 26 year old smug little ass to treat her like he does.....well she get's what she allows. I also couldn't help but notice all the "Cartier" on her wrist......I doubt it's real. I will say she looked better (except for her long dry looking pony tail), she dropped a few pounds and her face looked smoother, I think her makeup got a bit better too.

Ricky, the guy who flew to Columbia to meet someone who stopped responding to his texts, This guy just wants what he considers a "hot" woman....he's all about the looks. And after seeing the photos of the "woman" he texts with, I think it may be a transgendered man. Ricky is shallow and dumb. 

Then Tarik - he finds a young girl (I think she's 25?), LOL, like a 25 year old wants to be a mom to someone elses kid......this man is a fool. And I'm sure both he and Ricky have been sending these people money......they have a rude awakening coming.


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> LOL, *well the baby isn't born with a "crazy mountain man" beard or anything like that. *We've only seen the baby for a few minutes.



 

Do the people at TLC not do their research or do they just not care?


----------



## pinky7129

or are people really this silly?



arnott said:


> Do the people at TLC not do their research or do they just not care?


----------



## pixiejenna

rockhollow said:


> we all know that the shows are loosely based on reality, but some of these facts are really shocking.
> It's one thing to bend the truth, but... so that British guy is actually the father of the baby and the whole things a scam. Like last season with the little guy going to Paris - didn't it turn out that their whole relationship was a scam just to get TV time.
> We need to stop calling them 'reality shows'.
> 
> And I'm totally disgusted with that 'gofundme' page. The original idea for people to ask for help for serious problems has just become a farce, if that couple is just looking for a free ride to be together.
> Get a job and save your money!


Omg I don't know where you read this tea but actually makes sense. The go find me page pretty much confirms it. I still think she's a bit touched in the head. By a bit I mean a lot, she's basically acting like a teen mom and she's in her 30's with another kid. Why else would he try to come to the us for the birth. It makes me wonder how she was able to afford going there the first time.





arnott said:


> [emoji38]
> 
> Do the people at TLC not do their research or do they just not care?


I think that they turn a blind eye to the truth . Like the married couple who acts like everything is great and one of them is cheating and the other knows. Think of how much dirt people on the web can dig up. I think they view it as a way to help drum up more intrest in the shows with out having to promote them as much. They only step in when their hands are twisted like with honey booboo and mama June with a child molester. Even with the Duggar s they still film the family on different shows just not the one guy and his family.


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> Is this the look you get from too much botox?


Think of all the work she's done to make herself look so much better and this is the screenshot that she'll be remembered for [emoji1] [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Luv n bags

Darcy is starting to look like the Cat Lady


----------



## DD101

Miso Fine said:


> Darcy is starting to look like the Cat Lady
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4165275



Darcy really is starting to look like Jocelyn Wildenstein.....they have the same stretched back features.....Darcy better cool it with the PS and leave well enough alone. She needs to realize as you age, you need to wear your makeup a bit differently and less of it.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Lady Zhuge said:


> I love this show and all of its spinoffs. The next spinoff will be 90 Day Fiancé: The Other Way: https://www.intouchweekly.com/posts/90-day-fiance-the-other-way-spinoff-163699



TLC keeps the crazy flowing and I will be here for it!


----------



## arnott

New episode tonight!   Now I'm curious about what the girl's explanation is for showing up so late!    Yes, I got sucked in with the is he or isn't he going to get stood up (probably fake) drama!


----------



## arnott

Angela is like Nicole in 30 years!


----------



## arnott

DD101 said:


> Then Tarik - he finds a young girl (I think she's 25?), LOL, like a 25 year old wants to be a mom to someone elses kid......this man is a fool. And I'm sure both he and Ricky have been sending these people money......they have a rude awakening coming.



It was comical how not attracted the women were to Tarik and Ricky!         The look on Hazel's face was like Azan's face when he's around Nicole!   And what the hell, Tarik said he had only been talking to her online for a few weeks and he's never felt this way about anyone ever?!


----------



## TC1

Jon gets overwhelmed and goes to his mom and she makes him a cup of tea...lol


----------



## pixiejenna

Omg you're right about Angela lol. It was funny because you could tell that he wasn't that in to her. He said that he was surprised that she's energetic like s man, in other words he's disappointed that she's horny lmao. I think that was a part of why he wanted a older woman to scam he wasn't expecting to preform.

Tarik was super impressed his girl not so much especially because he's chubby. She's at least very transparent in her motives. I was surprised that she's a mom and her kid lives with their dad. I don't understand how she'll be able to get her kid to live with her if she came to the US. Also enjoyed the I thought the room had two beds bit lmao oldest bit in the book.

John's mom seems extremely leery of Rachel coming. I also don't understand why Rachel had to take a train to him if he has a car. It's a 3 plus hour drive why the hell not drive to the airport and pick her up? I know that he's still hungover from the night before. 

Paul hiring a translator to go over his court documents. Paul skirted around the truth and gave some pretty general statements. I was shocked that her parents were so easily swayed.

Fanny pack guy is getting played that's why she was so late. I also don't know why he thinks in any way that was a good meeting. She kept you waiting over 2 hours, she didn't seem really excited to meet you, and every activity she suggested you shot down. Also fanny pack I rest my case lol. 

Darcy's kids meeting Jesse was as awkward as you would expect it to be. It's funny that her daughters are more adult like than she is.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Omg you're right about Angela lol. It was funny because you could tell that he wasn't that in to her. He said that he was surprised that she's energetic like s man, in other words *he's disappointed that she's horny lmao*. I think that was a part of why he wanted a older woman to scam he wasn't expecting to preform.



That also reminded me of Nicole always trying to jump Azan's bones and him pushing her away!        And remember that awkward conversation with his Aunt about her wanting to sleep with Azan in his Aunt's house?   Somebody's horny!

I LOLed at Angela's enthusiasm about their night together.   "It was AWESOME!!"    

I'm fast forwarding past all the parts of Jon and Rachel since I read about the fakery and that the baby might actually be his.   

That love letter Jesse wrote for Darcy looked pretty long.    Anyone surprised about that?   I was, since he acts like he doesn't even like Darcy half the time.   When Darcy was reading the letter  in bed was the first time I ever saw Jesse look sweet and sincere.    And LOL @ Darcy in full makeup in bed!


----------



## arnott

The previews for next week....Paul and his Mom always gave me Norman Bates and his mother vibes and now even more so when it shows his Mom is against him marrying Karine and having a baby with her.


----------



## pixiejenna

I almost felt like Darcy wrote the letter to herself lol. I just can't see Jesse writing that much. It screams try hards to me. I think that Jesse initially liked her. But it wore off quickly when they met in person. Darcy is very immature and is like tick tock my clocks running out of time. We better get married before I turn into a pumpkin. And by pumpkin I mean too much botox and spray tan. If he really wanted to marry you he'd ask you. If you push it he'll walk. And her talking about him being a father to her daughters is disgusting they have a father. She's one of those moms who make you cringe because their so over the top. Usually the kids get so put off/embarrassed that once they're old enough they peace the first chance they get and usually have very minimal contact with them.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> I almost felt like Darcy wrote the letter to herself lol. I just can't see Jesse writing that much. It screams try hards to me. I think that Jesse initially liked her. But it wore off quickly when they met in person. Darcy is very immature and is like tick tock my clocks running out of time. We better get married before I turn into a pumpkin. And by pumpkin I mean too much botox and spray tan.* If he really wanted to marry you he'd ask you. If you push it he'll walk. *And her talking about him being a father to her daughters is disgusting they have a father. She's one of those moms who make you cringe because their so over the top. Usually the kids get so put off/embarrassed that once they're old enough they peace the first chance they get and usually have very minimal contact with them.



That was pretty funny when they were in Central Park and Darcey was like,  "Oh look they're playing the wedding song, it's like we're getting married!".      I was like,  she's still harping on that!        I think it was cool that Jesse said he had to be careful with the kids because he didn't want them to get attached to him at this stage of the relationship.    Darcey seems to want  them to be one big happy family right away.

Wonder what she's crying about next week when she's in bed, literally begging Jesse to love her.


----------



## pixiejenna

Jesse knows that it isn’t going to work so he doesn’t want to waste time “bonding” with her daughters. I think that is the bottom line. Darcy is delusional enough to think that he’s going to be thier dad it’s like she forgot that they still have one. If Jesse and her were to get married he’s not going to fill the roll of father to her girls because that roll is filled.

The more I think about Hazel the more skeptical I am of her. I mean we all know what her motives are. But it stuck me as odd that she’s by herself for the most part. Filipino culture is VERY family oriented. So why isn’t she bringing him around her family? I know her cousin came with her to the airport but it just feels off in a bad way. She mentioned that she has a kid, dose he even know this? Also it makes it even more curious that the dad has custody of the kid she doesn’t see very much and is hoping to take them away when she has the money to do so. I feel like there’s a lot more to the story than what she’s telling.


----------



## rockhollow

Yes, I felt that both Tarik and Ricky are going to get scammed. Both their lady friends didn't look like they were into the men.
Especially Ricky's girl. She reminded me of Pao from last season. It looks like she's a fully on, social girl - looking for a sugar daddy - and I don't think Ricky is rich enough to fill that role.
She was attracted to him and I doubt she'll think him rich enough. I know that he's been sending her money - I can't remember if they've ever told us what he does for a living back home, but I just don't see his lifestyle as being uber rich.
She seemed like she might date him a bit to see how much he's worth, and he's there thinking she will marry him.

And with Tarik, I think's it the same thing, but his lady does see his lifestyle in the US as being rich enough for her. And she's being quite straightforward with saying she's looking for a lifestyle upgrade to someone better off than her.
Just not sure if Tarik will be the one though, I think she's still shopping around.


----------



## rockhollow

Darcy is still totally delusional - her daughters are practically grown, their not looking to  Jesse the be their father - Darcy acts like they are pre-schoolers - and I'm sure their real father would have something to say with this load of crap Darcy is thinking.
And from the comments the daughters made, this over the top, total commitment is not new to just Jesse. I guess this is Darcy's MO.

Even though I can't stand so many things about Jesse, I can't help feeling sorry for him bit and keep thinking - Run Jesse, run as fast as you can!


----------



## IceAngel

A common thread in this whole series is that the American in the couple has this attitude that bringing their partner to the US is some sort of carrot they can dangle in front of them and in return their partner "owes" them something for it. They use this as bait and then they get upset when they catch what they've been fishing for.


----------



## TC1

Darcey's girls are closer in age to Jesse than she is..'these are your stepkids?, let's have a family pic"  it was creepy.


----------



## DD101

Hazel seemed a bit repulsed.....Tarik is nice enough looking, but they just have very different expectations. Ricky's  meet up with Melissa......something is odd with her, probably a call girl or something. But both these men were going on looks only. 

I really think lucy is John's baby. His mother is creepy. And I'm already tired of Paul and Karine.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Jesse knows that it isn’t going to work so he doesn’t want to waste time “bonding” with her daughters. I think that is the bottom line. Darcy is delusional enough to think that he’s going to be thier dad it’s like she forgot that they still have one. If Jesse and her were to get married he’s not going to fill the roll of father to her girls because that roll is filled.
> 
> The more I think about Hazel the more skeptical I am of her. I mean we all know what her motives are. But it stuck me as odd that she’s by herself for the most part.* Filipino culture is VERY family oriented. So why isn’t she bringing him around her family?* I know her cousin came with her to the airport but it just feels off in a bad way. She mentioned that she has a kid, dose he even know this? Also it makes it even more curious that the dad has custody of the kid she doesn’t see very much and is hoping to take them away when she has the money to do so. I feel like there’s a lot more to the story than what she’s telling.



I guess you didn't see the previews for next week!        That was actually her niece that came with her to the airport.


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> I guess you didn't see the previews for next week!        That was actually her niece that came with her to the airport.



No I saw that she takes him to church and it looks cray cray. My grandfather came from the Philippines and he was catholic (as any there are) when he came to the US he went to Catholic Church and never went back. However it is practiced here vs how they practice there is very different and was turned off in by it. He was still very religious but practiced at home my grandma was Lutheran and thye raised my dad as Lutheran. He still wanted my father to learn the Bible but never wanted him to go to a Catholic Church. To this day we never know what happened when he went.


----------



## sfennell14

arnott said:


> It was comical how not attracted the women were to Tarik and Ricky!         The look on Hazel's face was like Azan's face when he's around Nicole!   And what the hell, Tarik said he had only been talking to her online for a few weeks and he's never felt this way about anyone ever?!



And Hazel has made it very clear, it’s all about coming to America to build a new life.  He promised to take care of her and i am pretty sure she will stay with him regardless of him being “chubby” LOL!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

This show. Just OMG x1000. There isn't a brain in the whole bunch.


----------



## pixiejenna

ccbaggirl89 said:


> This show. Just OMG x1000. There isn't a brain in the whole bunch.



Yes there is, unfortunately the only brains on his show are in the kids and not the adults.


----------



## arnott

New episode tonight!     Tarik and Angela meet the parents!


----------



## Tinder

arnott said:


> New episode tonight!     Tarik and Angela meet the parents!



Eek. I saw the preview last week when Michael tells Angela to wear some foundation.


----------



## DD101

Tinder said:


> Eek. I saw the preview last week when Michael tells Angela to wear some foundation.



Oh yeah, he told her to wear more foundation to look younger!  How insulting! But then it looked like the photos she sent him before they met were from a few years ago.......what a mess these people are!


----------



## arnott

DD101 said:


> Oh yeah, he told her to wear more foundation to look younger!  How insulting! But then it looked like the photos she sent him before they met were from a few years ago.......what a mess these people are!



He also called her fat while looking at dresses!


----------



## Tinder

arnott said:


> He also called her fat while looking at dresses!



Is this couple gonna be a rerun of Mohamed and Danielle? [emoji848]


----------



## arnott

So next week it shows Ricky meeting up with another woman.    Wonder if we'll ever see Melissa again.


----------



## pixiejenna

So Angela gifted his mom the purses and ate snails but didn’t swallow lol. I didn’t catch the whole shopping bit but he called her fat and she slapped him for it. Thing is it’s not like he’s wrong, she’s clearly insecure about her weight. I feel like in his country women are subservient to men and the SA looked shocked to see her slap him. I’m also not buying the he can’t have a white girl pic on his phone bit at all, his friends seemed to be up to date on his lies lol.

Darcy is all about the drama. I guess this is how she lost so much weight just go out to dinner and have a fight then you don’t eat. She’s literally looking to pick a fight with him 24/7 she’s bringing up social media pretty much every 5 minutes. Then the whole elbowing me bit please he literally was just sitting in the car and she’s basically half on top of him. I guess they’re staying at a rented home because Darcy and her daughters live with her sister in a condo. Good god I can’t imagine 4 women in the same condo sounds like a nightmare. Every episode isn’t complete without Darcy yelling that she’s independent and won’t allow herself to be belittled.

Karine is so  naïve thinking that getting knocked up will keep a man around lol. She doesn’t really seem to be motivated to do anything other than getting married. Paul is also starting to show his true self and he very much seems like the kind of guy who wants things done a certain way and will belittle you into doing it. Run girl run! I hate to say it because I think she’s totally cray cray but Paul’s mom is right. Not only do they not really know each other but they use a freaking app to communicate with each other. Not only should they not get married they’re not ready for kids either.

Tarik OMG watching him climb into the bike currier I died. I honestly was surprised that he fit into it. The church he went too was cray cray, and 6 hours later he left. He legitimately looked like he was holding in laughter. I’m not surprised her family asked about marriage or religion , pretty standard stuff. I think that he had a real awakening to how different thier lifestyles are. I think that it’s a lot more clear what’s at stake for her if he doesn’t marry her. 

Fanny pack guy sulks that his ‘girlfriend’ is standing him up again. But wait what’s going on next week, is that a side piece he had or rather a back up plan if girl #1 doesn’t work out. It’s pretty clear that he has more of a commitment to his fanny pack than he does with Melissa. 

I don’t know what to say about the garbage man and his family. Since they’ve been outed as being together before the app and is most likely Lucy’s father I can’t stand hearing some BS about him not wanting to be called dad. I was expecting the visit with his sister to be more entertaining. None of his family seem to be keen on her or his kid lol.


----------



## arnott

Did they say how old Angela's daughter is?              She looks older than Michael.


----------



## arnott

If Ricky does hook up with another woman I can so see Melissa all of a sudden wanting to meet up with him just to cause drama,  and him having to explain to his "girlfriend" that he cheated!


----------



## Luv n bags

arnott said:


> Did they say how old Angela's daughter is?              She looks older than Michael.



Angela’s daughter already said she is older than Michael.


----------



## Luv n bags

arnott said:


> If Ricky does hook up with another woman I can so see Melissa all of a sudden wanting to meet up with him just to cause drama,  and him having to explain to his "girlfriend" that he cheated!



I think Melissa is a professional barfly/escort.  She collects “x” dollars per week from Ricky and lord knows how many other men.  She isn’t “real” in the sense of an authentic woman.  She is a pro.
If Melissa happens to show up, it won’t be out of jealousy.  It will be because she will be out “x” dollar deficit for that week.


----------



## rockhollow

Miso Fine said:


> I think Melissa is a professional barfly/escort.  She collects “x” dollars per week from Ricky and lord knows how many other men.  She isn’t “real” in the sense of an authentic woman.  She is a pro.
> If Melissa happens to show up, it won’t be out of jealousy.  It will be because she will be out “x” dollar deficit for that week.



I agree, I'm sure Melissa was only interested in funds from Ricky, nothing more.
She might show up if she thinks the cash train is going to end. And as you've mentioned, there are probably other men out there sending her cash.

I really can't see Angela and the Nigerian fellow working out. That man while looking for a green card, will not be able to accept not being the dominate on in the relationship. Even his mother was concerned that he son would not be able to control Angela.
And Angela make it pretty clear when he tired to stop her from smoking that she wasn't about to let him tell her what to do.

There is definitely something mentally wrong with the British garbage man. The way his mother and now sister are acting around him, something just not right.
I haven't really been watching their scenes after reading that they are have already met and maybe are married as well.

Now I've been reading that Karine is already pregnant and they are just faking it for the series.


----------



## arnott

rockhollow said:


> I agree, I'm sure Melissa was only interested in funds from Ricky, nothing more.
> She might show up if she thinks the cash train is going to end. *And as you've mentioned, there are probably other men out there sending her cash.*
> 
> I really can't see Angela and the Nigerian fellow working out. That man while looking for a green card, will not be able to accept not being the dominate on in the relationship. Even his mother was concerned that he son would not be able to control Angela.
> And Angela make it pretty clear when he tired to stop her from smoking that she wasn't about to let him tell her what to do.
> 
> There is definitely something mentally wrong with the British garbage man. The way his mother and now sister are acting around him, something just not right.
> I haven't really been watching their scenes after reading that they are have already met and maybe are married as well.
> 
> Now I've been reading that Karine is already pregnant and they are just faking it for the series.



Stupid   men!


----------



## pixiejenna

rockhollow said:


> I agree, I'm sure Melissa was only interested in funds from Ricky, nothing more.
> She might show up if she thinks the cash train is going to end. And as you've mentioned, there are probably other men out there sending her cash.
> 
> I really can't see Angela and the Nigerian fellow working out. That man while looking for a green card, will not be able to accept not being the dominate on in the relationship. Even his mother was concerned that he son would not be able to control Angela.
> And Angela make it pretty clear when he tired to stop her from smoking that she wasn't about to let him tell her what to do.
> 
> There is definitely something mentally wrong with the British garbage man. The way his mother and now sister are acting around him, something just not right.
> I haven't really been watching their scenes after reading that they are have already met and maybe are married as well.
> 
> Now I've been reading that Karine is already pregnant and they are just faking it for the series.


Where are these men with too much cash? Asking for a friend. . . who'd like some free cash[emoji14] 

I think that the garbage man is a alcoholic and has killed off to many brain cells. He has a extremely delayed response to pretty much everything. Like he's in another time zone delayed response. I can't decide if his family doesn't like her because they're being forced to fake their relationship as being new when they already have a kid together. Or if they just don't like her personally, it comes off more as personal. She's not the brightest crayon in the box. The way she talks about fighting for her love sounds like a pregnant teen romeo and juliet. Maybe they're relationship is a result of a simultaneous mid life crisis lol. They met at just the right time lmao.


----------



## TC1

Jesse was on a podacast for USWEEKLY ( i saw it on 90dayfiancetea on IG) saying that he met Darcey on a networking app and she pitched the show to him. Her businesses have been closed for a long time and that she and her sister actually live in their dads house. LOL
If you have IG go listen to the posts!!.


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> Jesse was on a podacast for USWEEKLY ( i saw it on 90dayfiancetea on IG) saying that he met Darcey on a networking app and she pitched the show to him. *Her businesses have been closed for a long time and that she and her sister actually live in their dads house. LOL*
> If you have IG go listen to the posts!!.



With their Dad or it's his house but he's letting them live there for free?


----------



## arnott

New episode tonight!


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Where are these men with too much cash? Asking for a friend. . . who'd like some free cash[emoji14]
> 
> I think that the garbage man is a alcoholic and has killed off to many brain cells. *He has a extremely delayed response to pretty much everything. Like he's in another time zone delayed response.* I can't decide if his family doesn't like her because they're being forced to fake their relationship as being new when they already have a kid together. Or if they just don't like her personally, it comes off more as personal. She's not the brightest crayon in the box. The way she talks about fighting for her love sounds like a pregnant teen romeo and juliet. *Maybe they're relationship is a result of a simultaneous mid life crisis lol. *They met at just the right time lmao.



Isn't she only 33?   A bit young for a mid life crisis!    Didn't know Jon is a garbage man as I usually fast forward past their parts.    Didn't see the delayed response either but I had an ex like that.    Would take forever to answer a simple question.   That would drive me nuts!


----------



## bisousx

rockhollow said:


> There is definitely something mentally wrong with the British garbage man. The way his mother and now sister are acting around him, something just not right.
> I haven't really been watching their scenes after reading that they are have already met and maybe are married as well.



The sister seemed very jealous of the girlfriend. There must be more behind the scenes to cause the sister and mom to not be able to show an ounce of respect for the new gf.
Whatever it may be, that couple is so boring I can't seem to remember their names lol


----------



## WhitleyGilbert




----------



## rockhollow

bisousx said:


> The sister seemed very jealous of the girlfriend. There must be more behind the scenes to cause the sister and mom to not be able to show an ounce of respect for the new gf.
> Whatever it may be, that couple is so boring I can't seem to remember their names lol






arnott said:


> Isn't she only 33?   A bit young for a mid life crisis!    Didn't know Jon is a garbage man as I usually fast forward past their parts.    Didn't see the delayed response either but I had an ex like that.    Would take forever to answer a simple question.   That would drive me nuts!



I wonder if the guy has some kind of brain damage from fighting, the family does seems to treat him with kid gloves on, like nervous that he'll flip out or something. And why are the secretary around his charges - does he just flip out and do some serious damage to someone?

If true that the couple have already had a long relationship and child together, maybe the mom and sister know that relationship a lot better than letting on and that's the cause of them being standoffish.
The whole thing is  coming off as not truthful.


----------



## TC1

rockhollow said:


> I wonder if the guy has some kind of brain damage from fighting, the family does seems to treat him with kid gloves on, like nervous that he'll flip out or something. And why are the secretary around his charges - does he just flip out and do some serious damage to someone?
> 
> If true that the couple have already had a long relationship and child together, maybe the mom and sister know that relationship a lot better than letting on and that's the cause of them being standoffish.
> The whole thing is  coming off as not truthful.


Supposedly they're already married..as well as having a child together..so maybe the family are just terrible actors trying to go with this charade for the cameras.


----------



## arnott

WhitleyGilbert said:


>




Mess!


----------



## arnott

Uh,  Ricky has a "sexy bad boy face"?!        What do we think of his new girl?

Jesse has anger issues.   Can't wait for next week when Darcey throws a shoe at his head and Jesse threatens to call the police!     

Tarik's brother is probably right when he said something ain't right with Hazel.

Like I said,    Angela is Nicole in 30 years.    Going to a foreign country knowing absolutely nothing about their culture and trying to force a relationship with a man in it for the green card!


----------



## Shopgirl1996

I think everyone in this show lies about their age! Everyone looks 10 to 15 years OLDER than they say they are!


----------



## TC1

Michael can't say anything about his relationship with Angela without adding "in America" after every word.
Geez, Ricky is a player! Things with Melissa didn't work out so he's on to the next Columbian woman on speed dial!


----------



## bisousx

I wonder if Ricky’s backup is a paid actress. I can’t imagine why someone would wanna throw themselves at him like that. The 2nd girl is very attractive, more approachable looking than Melissa.. she has a sweet looking face and nice body.

Darcey is crazy but Jesse can’t control his temper. I feel sorry for the daughters.


----------



## Tinder

TC1 said:


> Michael can't say anything about his relationship with Angela without adding "in America" after every word.
> Geez, Ricky is a player! Things with Melissa didn't work out so he's on to the next Columbian woman on speed dial!



Haha. I noticed that too. Ending every sentence with America.


----------



## arnott

bisousx said:


> *I wonder if Ricky’s backup is a paid actress.* I can’t imagine why someone would wanna throw themselves at him like that. The 2nd girl is very attractive, more approachable looking than Melissa.. she has a sweet looking face and nice body.
> 
> Darcey is crazy but Jesse can’t control his temper. I feel sorry for the daughters.



That crossed my mind too!


----------



## Luv n bags

What an absolute mess!
I loved Tarik’s brother.  He knows what’s up - his delivery is too the point, which can rub some people the wrong way.  But, Preach!!
And Tarik going in for that kiss with Hazel- ewww.  Seeing those lips coming at me - I would barf! He seems slow or mentally challenged.   

I fast forward through the woman with the baby.  Boring.

Jesse and Darcey.  Darcey is a control freak and Jesse is a control freak.  What’s with Jesse’s hairband/man bun? I feel sorry for the girls - they had to witness the immaturity of both Darcy and Jesse.  Hopefully the girls will see that Jesse isn’t the total problem in this relationship.

Angela and Michael- Green Card.  Done.  But his friends were hilarious to watch.  It was like they were watching a train wreck when they were observing Angela.  What really grossed me out was they all wiped the sweat off their faces with their hands.  That is truly disgusting.  

Ricky and the back up plan.  Seems set up.  If Ricky was so in love with Melissa, he wouldn’t want to talk to any other woman.  The show probably found this woman willing to pretend to be a love interest - just to spare the audience from 2 more weeks of wandering around Columbia by himself.

Paul and Karine.  We all know she won’t let her chance to get out of poverty slip through her fingers.  Fast forward through their scenes.

I’m losing interest.


----------



## rockhollow

yes, I found the scenes with Paul and Karine too hard to watch, we all know that the marriage is going to go through.
I did think it was funny that Paul hires a translator to interact with Karine's family, but he didn't seem to be very good at the translating - the app was more precise.
Karine does look pregnant already - why doesn't the show deal with the next stage of their life instead of pretending.


Well that Angela is sure one confusing, controlling, weird person. I actually feel sorry for Michael, the price he's going to have to pay for his green card to America is going to be steep.
Angela just flies off the handle at nothing, she doesn't really listen and then once she goes off, there is no stopping her.
And she's got to be thick as a brick, I'm sure she's seen to way women dress in Michael's county, and could figure out the super low cut tank tops are not acceptable. And she's not expected to wear traditional clothes (although Michael would like that) but cover up a bit.

She's really acting like she thinks Michael is a child, not a man she is going to marry.
Nothing good will come from this relationship.


----------



## sfennell14

arnott said:


> Mess!



Oh my!


----------



## sfennell14

arnott said:


> Mess!



I wonder if Michael has seen this hot mess!


----------



## sfennell14

sfennell14 said:


> I wonder if Michael has seen this hot mess!


----------



## bisousx

Miso Fine said:


> I’m losing interest.



I’m more intrigued than ever! Haha


----------



## pixiejenna

Garbage mans friends seemed standoffish. Like they’re hiding something, perhaps the fact that they are a family and not meeting for the first time. Ironically his friends didn’t seem any nicer to her than his family, pretty much like this is a big joke. He’s been in 40-50 fights with 5 convictions. So ya between fighting and drinking he’s definitely lost more than a few brain cells. If he wasn’t Lucy’s dad I’d say run girl. 

Fanny pack man and his backup plan. I never thought about her being a paid actress but it’s a real possibility. Good choice leaving the fanny pack upstairs while meeting girl #2 lol.

Angela and Michael fighting in the hotel room with her hair hanging off the wall sconce lmao I die. I also don’t understand how a grown a$$ woman can fly to another country and do zero research about said country. Seems like anyone with half a brain cell would google the customs/dress code for the country that thier going to if they’ve never been there. His second set of friends were about as helpful as the first set. The reserve looked awesome definitely not something that Angela would do on her own that’s for sure.

Darcy fighting about grocery shopping really? Also why was Jesse wearing a half a banana clip in his hair? How dare Jesse not know how to stir rice and cut steak! This is unacceptable almost borderline abuse. She knows how to cut steak because she worked in a restaurant people! Darcy is effing exhausting to watch/listen too.

Karine and Paul fighting and the sky is blue. You’d think with all the money he’s spending on translators he’d just take language lessons/classes. I’m surprised that her mom went dress shopping with her after saying that she thinks that they’re rushing it and need to get to know each other. It seems like she’s accepting that she’ll have a better life in America so just go along with it. 

Tarik manages to save himself from another 5 hour church service lol. His brother was harsh but honest. He’s asking some pretty basic questions and she’s not answering them that’s a red flag in my book. I’ve said it before and I’ll say it again the fact that kids dad has custody of the kid is a red flag. Her excuse is she doesn’t have enough money for him and his dad dose. That doesn’t really add up because wouldn’t the kids dad financially help? There’s way more to the story than she’s letting on. That much is obvious to anyone with half a brain cell. I feel like she’s a less slick Pao running from something but not covering her tracks as well.


----------



## bisousx

I agreed with everything Tarik’s brother had to say except for the extreme judgment of Hazel and her son. I don’t think it speaks of a woman’s character if she sends her children off to live a better life. Why should she be judged harshly when men are not judged in the same way? She practically lives in a cave or a shack, which I’ve seen many times when coming to Asia. It’s so poor over there and there aren’t opportunities unlike in the US, where you can better your life if you just work harder. I wouldn’t want my children to live that way if they had a better life with their father. Idk IJS


----------



## pixiejenna

I’m saying that she’s holding something back. I get that her situation is extremely dire compared to what we’re used to in the US. I know that some people in the Philippines  practically live in glorified shacks. So even if you take finances in account the father should be helping her out financially if thier kid was living with her, it’s  still his kid. I was reading some of the comments on reality tea and a poster there said that divorce is not an option in the Philippines. So how can she get married to Tarik if she’s still married? It looks like next week she’s outted for still seeing her ex bf, which is funny because she was all bothered by the prospect of Tarik seeing his ex when he was stuck in the airport. 

Also I forgot to ask why was Michael fake flat ironing Angela’s hair when she has some perfectly good hair hanging on the wall?


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

pixiejenna said:


> Also I forgot to ask why was Michael fake flat ironing Angela’s hair when she has some perfectly good hair hanging on the wall?



OMG, too funny.  

Also, Angela and Michael make me so uncomfortable. She gives me strong honey boo boo/mama june vibes and I find myself cringing even more than usual whenever they are on the screen.  I appreciate Michael's bluntness and the comedy that his friends bring.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Michael's friends are hilarious and I bet they don't even know it.  I appreciate their honesty.  Because Michael can't see the forest through the trees!  How TF is she going to bring him a **** hat?  how did she even think that was cool and Michael's dumb azz looked like a whole fool wearing it.

I flat lined when she pulled out that purse from the plastic Dollar Tree bag!!!


----------



## TC1

DC-Cutie said:


> Michael's friends are hilarious and I bet they don't even know it.  I appreciate their honesty.  Because Michael can't see the forest through the trees!  How TF is she going to bring him a **** hat?  how did she even think that was cool and Michael's dumb azz looked like a whole fool wearing it.
> 
> I flat lined when she pulled out that purse from the plastic Dollar Tree bag!!!


I thought it was so funny that Michael's mom said she preferred the larger leopard print bag like Angela has  girl, it's a gift...Dollar Tree or not..it's just as tacky to turn your nose up as buying it at the dollar store in the first place.
That's probably where Angela gets those lovely hair pieces as well.


----------



## arnott

I highly doubt she bought that purse at the Dollar Tree!       But yes, I did a double take when I saw the Dollar Tree plastic bag.

I did not notice Angela's hair pieces, but her hair looks like a fried mess.   Why wouldn't she get nicer hair pieces if it's fake...who would pay for their hair to look like Angela's?!


----------



## TC1

arnott said:


> I highly doubt she bought that purse at the Dollar Tree!       But yes, I did a double take when I saw the Dollar Tree plastic bag.
> 
> I did not notice Angela's hair pieces, but her hair looks like a fried mess.   Why wouldn't she get nicer hair pieces if it's fake...who would pay for their hair to look like Angela's?!


Someone who shops at Dollar Tree for handbags.


----------



## arnott

Darcey throws a shoe at Jesse's head tonight and I'm here for it!


----------



## TC1

Jorje got 2.5 years in the slammer for the 293 pounds of weed he was pulled over with. He thinks he was profiled..and Anifisa is going to stand by her man. Apparently.


----------



## bisousx

TC1 said:


> Jorje got 2.5 years in the slammer for the 293 pounds of weed he was pulled over with. He thinks he was profiled..and Anifisa is going to stand by her man. Apparently.



2.5 years is much more lenient than what I expected from Arizona. He is lucky.


----------



## pixiejenna

Of course she's going to "stand by her man" she's not going home she's got a 2.5 year vacation from him. She's going to live it up. Probably continue with school hardcore and possibly have a degree by the time he comes out. And then she'll ring him for whatever else she can get out of him before she upgrades to someone who actually has money.


I missed hazel's big secret because I was doing dishes. But she doesn't sound like she's going to stop seeing her ex.


----------



## pixiejenna

Ok I caught the part I missed, apparently her ex has her bed and clothing which equals 4000 pesos. I feel like as long as someone is offering money she’s going to seek it out. I also saw her flinch several times when Tarik tried to touch/comfort her. All I can think is this dude emptied his 401k from McDs, left his special needs child for a girl who’s repulsed by him,

Darcy attempting to cry was hilarious. The dinner fight is like the song that never ends, omg when the kids are the most adultiest adults at the table. Jesse must have been obligated to say Louboutin at least 3 times. I’m glad they’re done because they’re exhausting to watch. I feel like they deserve each other. I also feel bad for the neighbors, I hope most of the airbnb guests aren’t so cray cray. I’m guessing that since they’re splitting that’s why we get the last couple.

Angela sure knows how to make good TV. Will you wipe my a$$ when I get old? Lmao! She also looks older and older every episode. 

Paul and Karine tie the not, and her mom looked SO sad. Not I’m happy for my daughter sad like my poor poor girl is making the biggest mistake of her life sad. Also Paul’s “bachelor party” with her dad was awkward AF. 

 Garbage man proposes to his baby mama, with one heck of a ring. If he found it at work he gets bonus points! It’s clearly a huge fake ring, perhaps  borrowed from Darcy?

Fanny pack guy called his back up plan by the name of the girl who he really went  to Columbia for. Also he apparently sent her money too? Again where are these guys with all this extra cash hanging around? Also he’s got to make sure she wants to be with him for the right reasons because of his morals. Said the guy talking about his backup plan who still hasn’t told her she’s 2nd choice, ok.


----------



## TC1

Ricky is the worst! finally cops that he's been sending both of these Columbian women money. Umm, don't you have a child to support and here you are chasing tail halfway around the world?..Uhhh
Hazel wants nothing to do with Tarik. Michael realizes Angela is on to him and his Coming to America plan.
Darcey and Jesse are the worst actors.
That ring that Rachel got is one huge piece of cut glass.


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> Ricky is the worst! finally cops that he's been sending both of these Columbian women money. *Umm, don't you have a child to support and here you are chasing tail halfway around the world?..Uhhh*
> Hazel wants nothing to do with Tarik. Michael realizes Angela is on to him and his Coming to America plan.
> Darcey and Jesse are the worst actors.
> That ring that Rachel got is one huge piece of cut glass.



2  children!

I imagine Hazel and Tarik going at it is going to be just as awkward as Danielle and Mohamed having sex the one time!


----------



## Luv n bags

arnott said:


> 2  children!
> 
> I imagine Hazel and Tarik going at it is going to be just as awkward as Danielle and Mohamed having sex the one time!



I bet Hazel won’t have sex with Tarik.  That’s the only commodity she has to get her to America.


----------



## pixiejenna

Hazel has already said that she won’t sleep with Tarik until after they’re married. She’s got a game plan in motion hopefully for her she’ll get the flinching under control before then lol.


----------



## rockhollow

We were all cringing with the huge diamond ring that Jon produced! I like the idea that maybe he found it sorting garbage at work.
It was sad cause  I was really starting to like Jon and was thinking maybe he's getting a bad rap, maybe just a bit brain damaged but nice guy. That can't have been easy to video chat with the dad, and he seems to be saying the right things to Rachel - and then we see the previews of him taking about having an 'open relationship' - what the hell was that all about - is this guy really just a jerk with an anger problem? Anyways he burst my balloon.

That Angela is frightening!!! I don't care how much  Michael wants a green card and life in America - that guy better run away and run fast. Yes, he's calculating and want to come to America - but  she's crazy. Now she's going to reveal what - he's been seeking a green card from someone else and that fell through and Angela was his second choice?

Really, all these couples are off the chain - they all seem to be in it for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## Luv n bags

pixiejenna said:


> Hazel has already said that she won’t sleep with Tarik until after they’re married. She’s got a game plan in motion hopefully for her she’ll get the flinching under control before then lol.



Yes, she is a player.  She knows if she gives it up, Tarik might lose interest in her - then he will be on to the next conquest in Asia!
That flinching was funny.  She seems so disgusted with his touch and his kiss.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

This was on Paul's Instagram.. will their be a reunion show? They showed a review for a new couple (Algeria) coming up next episode so I guess the season is far from over?


----------



## bussbuss

Karini's mom seemed so sad at the wedding....it's obvious she is only letting her marry him so she can get out of poverty


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Hazel has already said that she won’t sleep with Tarik until after they’re married. She’s got a game plan in motion hopefully for her she’ll get the flinching under control before then lol.


 
She still has to do him for the marriage to be "real" right?    That's why Mohammed had sex with Danielle one whole time like months after their wedding!


----------



## pixiejenna

ccbaggirl89 said:


> This was on Paul's Instagram.. will their be a reunion show? They showed a review for a new couple (Algeria) coming up next episode so I guess the season is far from over?
> View attachment 4190615


I think that it means its almost done. I recall reading that the last couple had very little to film and that's why they are introduced so late into the show. I don't know if they just didn't mesh well from the get go, or why they have very little SL for the show.



arnott said:


> She still has to do him for the marriage to be "real" right?    That's why Mohammed had sex with Danielle one whole time like months after their wedding!     [emoji38]


Just as soon as she has access to his money she'll give it up. Ironically he's a manager at MC D's and cashed out his 401k just to visit her so he has no money lol. Regardless of his lack of funds it will be   a major upgrade for her compared to where she's living now. Going from a shared shack like appartment to a single family home is huge.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Just as soon as she has access to his money she'll give it up. *Ironically he's a manager at MC D's and cashed out his 401k just to visit her so he has no money lol.* Regardless of his lack of funds it will be   a major upgrade for her compared to where she's living now. Going from a shared shack like appartment to a single family home is huge.



Wasn't the manager at McDonald's Larry, the guy who embarrassed Jenny by not wanting to eat the roast pig her family prepared for him?          So Tarik is also?


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> Wasn't the manager at McDonald's Larry, the guy who embarrassed Jenny by not wanting to eat the roast pig her family prepared for him?      [emoji38]    So Tarik is also?


Maybe I'm getting them confused lol. Now that you said that I don't recall what they said he did for work. I think that they just stressed that he's a dad to a kid with special needs and his brother thinks he's stupid.


----------



## bisousx

pixiejenna said:


> Maybe I'm getting them confused lol. Now that you said that I don't recall what they said he did for work. I think that they just stressed that he's a dad to a kid with special needs and his brother thinks he's stupid.



Tarik is a real estate agent


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> *Maybe I'm getting them confused lol. *Now that you said that I don't recall what they said he did for work. I think that they just stressed that he's a dad to a kid with special needs and his brother thinks he's stupid.



    What a coincidence if they were both McDonald's managers!


----------



## arnott

New episode tonight where Jesse leaves America!     Who's going to miss Darcey and Jesse together?


----------



## pinky7129

This show is definitely my guilty pleasure [emoji897]


----------



## rockhollow

I won't be sad to see the end of Darcy and Jesse - what a waste of the last year or so for them both - I guess even longer if we that in the time they spent online chatting.
From the first meeting, this was a doomed relationship. I read somewhere that Darcy had been sending outdated pictures of herself to Jesse and that when he first saw her at the airport he wanted to just leave. And Darcy thought they were going to married before she left from the original 90 days - they were off from the start.


----------



## arnott

rockhollow said:


> I won't be sad to see the end of Darcy and Jesse - what a waste of the last year or so for them both - I guess even longer if we that in the time they spent online chatting.
> From the first meeting, this was a doomed relationship. I read somewhere that Darcy had been sending outdated pictures of herself to Jesse and that *when he first saw her at the airport he wanted to just leave. *And Darcy thought they were going to married before she left from the original 90 days - they were off from the start.



Really?   He seemed happy with the way she looked at the airport.


----------



## pixiejenna

She did use old pictures she used pictures from when she was in her 30’s and looked better. I don’t even think that they’re a real couple. It’s been rumored that she approached him online about the TV show and he thought it would be a good acting gig lol. That sounds more realistic compared to the way they want to portray themselves. They are both extremely materialistic and superficial.


----------



## pixiejenna

I’m confused why’s Paul wearing a bulletproof vest. More importantly where did he acquire one in Brazil?


----------



## Lady Zhuge

pixiejenna said:


> I’m confused why’s Paul wearing a bulletproof vest. More importantly where did he acquire one in Brazil?



He probably brought it with him from Kentucky.


----------



## pixiejenna

I guess he could have bought it with him. It just seems odd that he just started wearing it. He's been in Brazil for weeks with out wearing it and quite frankly he looks like a walking target with it on. I'm guessing next week we'll find out why karine is in the clinic I'm guessing that she was pregnant and miscarried.

 Angela is a fool he didn't make you look like one. It's extra creepy that he called her daughter to smooth things over. 

Garbage man had several friends with benefits who were married I can see why you want him so much. I also find it odd that no one in Jon's family seemed to question her about who the father of her baby is. Is it because its jon?

Darcy and Jesse broke up to make up. But apparently not for long because it looks like he's coming back to break up in person lol. 

It looks like the show is almost over and we have the new couple. She's a religious stripper ok. I almost wonder if they even meet IRL because he's not responding to her texts. I'm really bothered by her kids talking about how much they like this guy.

Fanny pack guy finally came clean with his second choice. I hope she leaves his fanny pack lol. 

No tarik and hazel this week. I think that I would have rather watch him go to church with her family than hear another word come out of Darcy or jesse's mouth.


----------



## arnott

Don't cha just hate it when someone comes over to your house and eats all your food without asking?


----------



## arnott

Don't think Ricky's backup plan is going to give up a chance at a life in America because of this.   And now she has this on him so she has the upper hand!

I'm guessing Karine is at the clinic because a pregnancy test came out positive so she's going there to confirm.

That touching goodbye scene at the airport only to be ruined by next week's preview of Jesse saying he's coming back to end things with Darcey!       Wonder what cosmetic procedure Darcey was about to have done in the previews.

Who else was shocked when the stripper said her Mom (and Grandma) was also a stripper?!    Her Mom sure doesn't look like an ex-stripper!

That new couple reminds me of Paul and Karine,   communicating with a translator app.


----------



## pixiejenna

Supposedly fanny packs second choice is from Florida but "living" in Brazil. Not sure why she'd need him to come back to America she's already a citizen.

I was also surprised that the strippers mom was also a stripper. She definitely doesn't look like she was.

I think that it's hilarious that Jesse is coming back to end it. And that Darcy thinks he's going to propose. I can't imagine what else she's going to do to her face it barely moves as it is.


----------



## TC1

Angela just wanted a reason to get out of all of this. She finally realized she was being played, was embarrased and wanted to out the fact that he got a BJ 1.5 years ago?. Puuhhhlease. Girl, pick your hair up off the lamp and move on.


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> Angela just wanted a reason to get out of all of this. She finally realized she was being played, was embarrased and wanted to out the fact that he got a BJ 1.5 years ago?. Puuhhhlease. Girl, pick your hair up off the lamp and move on.



Let's hope she does leave him and she's not like Molly who we later find out,   "And I married him anyways!"!


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Right?! I liked when she said "apparently the girl was very aggressive, and he didn't know what was happening, until it was too late." Eh.. excuse me, but I would definitely know what is happening, if someone's mouth is near my crotch


----------



## pixiejenna

Come on you guys it was a accidental BJ! His dick just accidentally fell into her mouth and he has no idea how it happened until she was done


----------



## rockhollow

I saw a utube interview with Jessie where he was talking about not even wanting to meet Darci at the airport when she first arrived - and goodness knows what the truth is?
Someone now says that Fanny Pac's girl is from Florida...........

Haven't we seen photos of Angela with some other guy now, saying he's the 'love of her life'.  I figured she was done with Michael  - but thought the same with Molly (the one with the young man from DR).

I didn't like how all week, they pretended that we would get to see the end of Jessi and Darcy and instead with got the same old thing - fight - breakup - get back together.
Jessi couldn't have looked any more uninterested in saying goodbye to the girls - that whole scene was way to phoney.
I'm tired of these two, but don't want the replacement
Religious Stripper and the Muslim who don't speak the same language.
That women is already painful to watch.
- she has a weird accent, would spanish have been her first language?
I hope we don't have to see much of them.


----------



## arnott

rockhollow said:


> *I saw a utube interview with Jessie where he was talking about not even wanting to meet Darci at the airport when she first arrived* - and goodness knows what the truth is?
> Someone now says that Fanny Pac's girl is from Florida...........
> 
> Haven't we seen photos of Angela with some other guy now, saying he's the 'love of her life'.  I figured she was done with Michael  - but thought the same with Molly (the one with the young man from DR).
> 
> I didn't like how all week, they pretended that we would get to see the end of Jessi and Darcy and instead with got the same old thing - fight - breakup - get back together.
> Jessi couldn't have looked any more uninterested in saying goodbye to the girls - that whole scene was way to phoney.
> I'm tired of these two, but don't want the replacement
> Religious Stripper and the Muslim who don't speak the same language.
> That women is already painful to watch.
> - she has a weird accent, would spanish have been her first language?
> I hope we don't have to see much of them.



Why not?

They are actually my favourite couple to watch because they are such a mess!


----------



## rockhollow

arnott said:


> *Why not?*
> 
> They are actually my favourite couple to watch because they are such a mess!



He said she looked older than she did in her pictures and when the interacted on the computer she must have used assorted filters.
It's hard not to watch them, just like a train wreck.
The drive to the airport was one of the few times they seemed to get along, at least until the traffic built up. I thought it was unfair of him to be pissy at her about the heavy traffic.


I  was hoping that Fanny Pac guy would lose his second choice, but like all these couples, I don't think that's going to happen.


----------



## arnott

rockhollow said:


> He said she looked older than she did in her pictures and when the interacted on the computer she must have used assorted filters.
> It's hard not to watch them, just like a train wreck.
> The drive to the airport was one of the few times they seemed to get along, at least until the traffic built up. I thought it was unfair of him to be pissy at her about the heavy traffic.
> 
> 
> I  was hoping that Fanny Pac guy would lose his second choice, but like all these couples, I don't think that's going to happen.



Can you use filters on video chat?   He did a good job faking it when they first met then,  telling her she looked great and complimenting her hair!     Much better than Michael's disgusted look when he first saw Angela!


----------



## pixiejenna

Jesse didn't sound genuine in his  compliments, it sounded like he was repeating his lines. If not maybe he needs to get his eyes checked. Michael's reaction was real and so were Hazels. When your golden ticket isn't quite as good as you were hoping for lol. [emoji38]


----------



## rockhollow




----------



## arnott

rockhollow said:


> View attachment 4197544



Why is Paul giving everyone the finger?!


----------



## TC1

Why is he holding something in front of her?. We know she's pregnant Paul, you already posted it


----------



## pixiejenna

Maybe he’s giving us the finger because he doesn’t want to give us the “money shot” of her pregnancy. Because he can it’s just another thing for him to control lol. We’ll Show the baby bump only when I want too or can profit from it. I wonder where they’re going. Knowing that they’re in the US with his new gig at hooters 2.0. I can’t imagine him letting her go anywhere warm possible Zika threat for the baby.  Actually I think I’d enjoy how cray cray he acts with her now that she’s pregnant. He is the guy who basically lived in a bug net and brought condoms so bugs wouldn’t swim up his junk lmao.


----------



## pixiejenna

Fresh meat next month!

https://www.intouchweekly.com/posts/90-day-fiance-season-six-trailer-166604


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Fresh meat next month!
> 
> https://www.intouchweekly.com/posts/90-day-fiance-season-six-trailer-166604



Eh,  it's getting to be too much with the constant new couples!


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Maybe he’s giving us the finger because he doesn’t want to give us the “money shot” of her pregnancy. Because he can it’s just another thing for him to control lol. We’ll Show the baby bump only when I want too or can profit from it.* I wonder where they’re going.* Knowing that they’re in the US with his new gig at hooters 2.0. I can’t imagine him letting her go anywhere warm possible Zika threat for the baby.  Actually I think I’d enjoy how cray cray he acts with her now that she’s pregnant. He is the guy who basically lived in a bug net and brought condoms so bugs wouldn’t swim up his junk lmao.



Well they are at an airport in Brazil so my guess is he's taking her home to the US!


----------



## Luv n bags

My favorite, cringe-worthy couples are Jesse/Darcy and Michael/Angela.
Jesse is still a boy throwing tantrums and Darcy constantly talks! Every time Jesse opens his mouth to say something, Darcy has 50 words for his one word.  And for him to be held captive in the car on the way to the airport- with her babbling about their love...not pretty to see such desperation!

Angela and Michael.  What a train wreck.  I do feel bad for Michael, even though he is a scammer.  Angela would be hard to put up with...foreigner or local man! I don’t think a man her age would put up with her nonsense.  Of course, there is someone for everyone!

I actually clapped when Ximena walked away from the liar.  Good for her - she has enough self esteem not to play second best!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

arnott said:


> Eh,  it's getting to be too much with the constant new couples!


I think they've run out of material with the old crowd.


----------



## arnott

Vanilla Bean said:


> I think they've run out of material with the old crowd.



Seems like they've barely scratched the surface with Tarik and Hazel,  etc!


----------



## arnott

New episode tonight!     Wonder if they'll show Jesse breaking it off with Darcey yet.    Maybe they'll just show him coming back to the US this episode and wait until next week before he ends it.   Gotta have the build up with Darcey getting all her cosmetic procedures while thinking he's coming back to propose!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

arnott said:


> Seems like they've barely scratched the surface with Tarik and Hazel,  etc!


"Old crowd" meaning the couples prior to the current series. I don't see any of them coming back.


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> Well they are at an airport in Brazil so my guess is he's taking her home to the US!



I thought she was already here, which is why he took the job at hooters 2.0. Maybe she wasn’t here yet and he was saving up money to bring her here?


----------



## TC1

Angela's fave part of her trip was the cake, lol. "Michael you know how I've missed my cake"  Like she often eats a fully decorated birthday cake?. Hilarous
Tarik needs to run...far and fast. Hazel wants nothing to do with him.


----------



## pixiejenna

Ok we should really feel for fanny pack guy because it’s really hard to come clean about telling your plan b that she’s plan b. Good thing she’s already a us citizen so she doesn’t need you lol. 

Darcy still planning for a proposal lmao. Not sure why she needed to get her teeth whitened and her hair dyed, she’s still sporting the same pony tail weave. Also why did she need 20 bags of luggage for her train ride to see Jessie. She took up a whole section with her luggage. It was entertaining to watch her luggage pretty much everything she owns around lol.

Garbage mans GF seems to have a lot of funds just laying around she’s headed back to get married! Sounds like a solid idea because he doesn’t stand a chance any other way based on his past. I can’t stand listening to her whine about how it’s not right for two people in love to be kept apart again she’s talking like a love sick teenager. Wedding dress shopping was cringe worthy she’s still very insecure about her body, the whole I was a a size zero bit was hilarious maybe she was a 10 but no way she was a size zero. She must subscribe to the Kardashian method of sizing. 

Tarik and Hazel on vacation is pretty dull. He whines about not getting any she talks about not doing anything with him. She told him that she loves him but I’m not buying it for a second. I think she loves that he try’s and spends money to make her happy, that’s about it.

Karine is pregnant like many of us here suspected her too be. Her mom seems pretty set on breaking them up and now she’s stuck with him like it or lump it. 

Angela is sucking it up because she can’t afford to change her tickets to go home early. Michael knows the way to her heart cake and fake apologies lol. Also dose she exclusively wear swim suits as tops now?

New stripper chick didn’t know that she needed a visa for international travel. So It’s pretty much a requirement to not use google to learn about what you need to do to travel internationally to be on this show. Her 8 year old kid or however old she is has more sense. Let’s google what to wear there, and then shows her mom how to dress in that country. She also requires a app to translate with the love of her life. She also video chats him in lingerie  Mariah carry style with jeans on lol.


----------



## TC1

Rachel whining about how it's so unfair that they be kept apart, wonder how much they scammed off their Go Fund Me for this trip right back to England to get hitched. Poor Lucy being dragged around the world..and her poor other daughter being left behind while her mom runs around after a man.


----------



## arnott

How old is Rachel's other daughter?

Can't wait for Jesse and Darcey's epic final breakup next week!             I wonder if the incident that shocked Jesse was Darcey getting arrested for physically fighting with her twin sister.  

Darcey lugging around a heavy suitcase  (and other luggage)  in her high heels yet again!       

If Ximena is really already a US citizen,  why  is she interested in that little man?


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Garbage mans GF seems to have a lot of funds just laying around she’s headed back to get married! Sounds like a solid idea because he doesn’t stand a chance any other way based on his past. I can’t stand listening to her whine about how it’s not right for two people in love to be kept apart again she’s talking like a love sick teenager. *Wedding dress shopping was cringe worthy she’s still very insecure about her body, the whole I was a a size zero bit was hilarious maybe she was a 10 but no way she was a size zero. She must subscribe to the Kardashian method of sizing.*



If you think she was a size 10 before, what do you think she is now?        I believe her, a lot of people's bodies change a lot from their early 20s to their early 30s.    It happened to me and I didn't even have kids.    Christina Aguilera also comes to mind, who went from being underweight to being overweight for a while.


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> If you think she was a size 10 before, what do you think she is now?    [emoji38]    I believe her, a lot of people's bodies change a lot from their early 20s to their early 30s.    It happened to me and I didn't even have kids.    Christina Aguilera also comes to mind, who went from being underweight to being overweight for a while.


She looks like she's a 14/16. She's still postpartum and I get that having kids changes your body. She was probably a lot thinner before her first kid, but that's over a decade ago. Everyone was thinner a decade ago lol. Not buying that she was a size zero. It may have felt like she was a size zero compared to how she feels about her size now.

Christina actually gained a bit of weight before she had he kids. In her stripped era she put on weight which was suprising because she was always so skinny. She didn't get married and have her first child until after she toured that album. Her album cover vs how she looked on tour way different. I am going to see her next month! *squeal*


----------



## RackFanatic

pixiejenna said:


> Ok we should really feel for fanny pack guy because it’s really hard to come clean about telling your plan b that she’s plan b. Good thing she’s already a us citizen so she doesn’t need you lol.


Ximena is already a US citizen? How did I miss that detail?


----------



## IceAngel

No one deserves to come to America more than Michael for putting up with Angela the way he does. I actually think he'd get over here and hustle to truly make a better life for himself.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

^ Hopefully it will work out for him and another woman. Definitely not a good idea for him to pursue Angela.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> She looks like she's a 14/16. She's still postpartum and I get that having kids changes your body. She was probably a lot thinner before her first kid, but that's over a decade ago. Everyone was thinner a decade ago lol. Not buying that she was a size zero. It may have felt like she was a size zero compared to how she feels about her size now.
> 
> Christina actually gained a bit of weight before she had he kids. In her stripped era she put on weight which was suprising because she was always so skinny. She didn't get married and have her first child until after she toured that album. Her album cover vs how she looked on tour way different. I am going to see her next month! *squeal*



She put on weight during stripped but was still skinny.    But there was a time when she was overweight:


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Yikes! All of those photos are scary!


----------



## rockhollow

Michael's the only one I'm liking or feeling sorry for. As mentioned, that guy deserves his green card just for effort.
I did notice that he was quick to say he was so disappointed with himself after all the time he'd invested in Big Angela. 
From what we've seen of her, I image she was quite  demanding on the contact via snapchat or whatsapp (what ever they used)
And that she had possession of his cell phone for the rest of her visit.
I really do think she'd have left early is there was no cost - but I'm sure production want her to stay for more content to deliver to us.
Hopefully in time, Michael will know he is so lucky to get away - run away quickly Michael!


----------



## rockhollow

All these couples are cray cray, I knew there are some weird folks out there, but this show has found them.

What's up with this christian stripper and that totally inappropriate fellow from Algeria(is that where?)
How much could they possible converse (even worst the Karine and her idiot fellow)- she uses her iPad to translate and then holds it up to the screen- come on, something is really wrong with woman.
And her guy seems to have someone off camera that I think understood english and was helping.
Why was she in her underwear wearing that large cross? 
The whole scene was so embarrassing.
Everything about these two are wrong, wrong, wrong.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I read Ricky is married, and that his love triangle was a complete hoax for "fame"??


----------



## pixiejenna

Wait wait fanny pack man is married? More importantly does the Mrs. also wear a fanny pack?


----------



## arnott

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I read Ricky is married, and that his love triangle was a complete hoax for "fame"??



Well I guess that makes a lot of us on here right when we suspected Ximena was an actress.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I'm trying to figure out the deal with Karine's mom. Considering they (supposedly) live in a very backwater Amazon village, how is she so smart and modern in her thinking? She's completely willing to have her daughter raise a baby alone, get divorced, and so on, and she just speaks very educated given their financial background. The father was a cop, they have access to lots of technology, so there is more going on there with Karine's family, I think.


----------



## TC1

Radar Online posted Angela's daughter Scottie was charged in 2017 with 13 counts of child molestation and rape for havng sex with a child under 16..including touching the minor's genitals in front of her 5 children. 
Yet signs paperwork to appear on a TV show to try to be the "voice of reason" for her mom?.  give me a break.


----------



## Luv n bags

TC1 said:


> Radar Online posted Angela's daughter Scottie was charged in 2017 with 13 counts of child molestation and rape for havng sex with a child under 16..including touching the minor's genitals in front of her 5 children.
> Yet signs paperwork to appear on a TV show to try to be the "voice of reason" for her mom?.  give me a break.



Even as a child molester, she has more sense than her mother.  TLC must do their homework- and gets the messiest people they can find!

I died laughing when Michael accidentally hit her with the bag in the car.  That was so funny!

I always thought Ximena was an actress.  And at the resort, why was there a something posted on her door and Ricky’s door? Like they have at the studios? They aren’t even sharing a room.


----------



## TC1

Miso Fine said:


> Even as a child molester, she has more sense than her mother.  TLC must do their homework- and gets the messiest people they can find!
> 
> I died laughing when Michael accidentally hit her with the bag in the car.  That was so funny!
> 
> I always thought Ximena was an actress.  And at the resort, why was there a something posted on her door and Ricky’s door? Like they have at the studios? They aren’t even sharing a room.


Ximena went to the restroom. The sign on the door was for women.


----------



## pixiejenna

TC1 said:


> Radar Online posted Angela's daughter Scottie was charged in 2017 with 13 counts of child molestation and rape for havng sex with a child under 16..including touching the minor's genitals in front of her 5 children.
> Yet signs paperwork to appear on a TV show to try to be the "voice of reason" for her mom?.  give me a break.



Ugg TLC is really getting sloppy how many child molesters do they need on thier network? You know that if radar is able to find out that they knew all along. I didn’t know that she had 5 kids I knew that she had kids but not that many. I’m shocked that she has Custody of them.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

arnott said:


> Well I guess that makes a lot of us on here right when we suspected Ximena was an actress.



Yeah, an actress in a bad telenovela. There was one point in the fight with Ricky when she turned and looked to the side. She was starting to smile before she collected herself and turned back with an angry face.


----------



## bisousx

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I'm trying to figure out the deal with Karine's mom. Considering they (supposedly) live in a very backwater Amazon village, how is she so smart and modern in her thinking? She's completely willing to have her daughter raise a baby alone, get divorced, and so on, and she just speaks very educated given their financial background. The father was a cop, they have access to lots of technology, so there is more going on there with Karine's family, I think.



I don't think the mom's thinking is *that *modern or forward-thinking.. Karine's mom just loves her baby girl so much and is terrified that Paul will abuse her and the future child. People have been messaging Karine with warnings about Paul's past and she told her parents. There's some salacious gossip on Reddit about Paul if anyone's curious.

I think Karine's mom is completely torn between wanting her daughter to have good opportunities in America and knowing that Karine is also childish and may not be able to handle the future attacks of a crazy person like Paul. The mom cried hard at the wedding because perhaps she felt guilty that they couldn't provide Karine that kind of life as parents, and Karine has to resort to marrying a criminal in order to have a better life.


----------



## arnott

Miso Fine said:


> Even as a child molester, she has more sense than her mother.  TLC must do their homework- and gets the messiest people they can find!
> 
> *I died laughing when Michael accidentally hit her with the bag in the car.  That was so funny!*
> 
> I always thought Ximena was an actress.  And at the resort, why was there a something posted on her door and Ricky’s door? Like they have at the studios? They aren’t even sharing a room.



Angela:     "Michael,  you gave me a black eye!"

Michael:     "Black guy,      what black guy?"


----------



## arnott

I might be the only one here who thinks Karine acts like a spoiled, lazy teenager.   Seems like she's never worked and lived at home with her parents where  her parents spoiled her and cleaned up after her.   I could imagine her mother being the one to clean her bedroom for her.   And then she expects Paul to do the same while she lies in bed on her phone all day.   And when there are problems with the marriage Karine's mom blames Paul completely and never asks Karine to get off her lazy ass and help out.    It's all,  "My poor daughter is suffering!".


----------



## Vanilla Bean

^ I think that's the general consensus on the 90DF discussion boards.


----------



## Luv n bags

TC1 said:


> Ximena went to the restroom. The sign on the door was for women.



Oh, haha![emoji23]i need more traveling!


----------



## pixiejenna

bisousx said:


> I don't think the mom's thinking is *that *modern or forward-thinking.. Karine's mom just loves her baby girl so much and is terrified that Paul will abuse her and the future child. People have been messaging Karine with warnings about Paul's past and she told her parents. There's some salacious gossip on Reddit about Paul if anyone's curious.
> 
> I think Karine's mom is completely torn between wanting her daughter to have good opportunities in America and knowing that Karine is also childish and may not be able to handle the future attacks of a crazy person like Paul. The mom cried hard at the wedding because perhaps she felt guilty that they couldn't provide Karine that kind of life as parents, and Karine has to resort to marrying a criminal in order to have a better life.



What kind of gossip on Paul? Is it something other than what we’ve discussed on here? Now I feel the need to go looking lol.


----------



## arnott

Anyone know why tonight's episode is listed as 3 hours?!


----------



## TC1

arnott said:


> Anyone know why tonight's episode is listed as 3 hours?!


It's the finale..I'm sure it's dragged out for maximun drama.


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> It's the finale..I'm sure it's dragged out for maximun drama.



Already?    I thought there was at least one more episode plus the Tell All!


----------



## TC1

arnott said:


> Already?    I thought there was at least one more episode plus the Tell All!


Hmmm, maybe. I thought I'd read somewhere this was a finale.


----------



## bisousx

pixiejenna said:


> What kind of gossip on Paul? Is it something other than what we’ve discussed on here? Now I feel the need to go looking lol.



I forgot to reply! It's juicy! lol

https://soapdirt.com/90-day-fiance-...s-accusations-of-violence-before-the-90-days/
Some highlights...

There is a lot of ugly Facebook allegations against _90 Day Fiance: Before the 90 Days _Paul. The people claim they’re neighbors of Paul’s from Louisville, Kentucky. You can read the posts above and below in their own words. Here’s a quick rundown of the allegations – these are just statements from those who say they know him:


Vandalized someone’s car over his ex-girlfriend
Got his ex-girlfriend fired from numerous jobs
Tried to run someone down with his car (more than once)
Harassed his ex-girlfriend’s family
Made fake Facebook pages about the ex-GF
Put his ex’s “private” photos on Craigslist and Backpage (a shady site specializing in escorts)
Sent “private” photos of his ex to her parents and grandparents
Tried to have her family arrested
Threatened to burn down someone’s house (with an adult and child inside)
Cops were constantly at his house looking for him
The person(s) that shared this first set of allegations also said they were “shocked” that TLC let Paul on the _90 Day Fiance: Before the 90 Days_ show given his background.

Then there’s a second set of alleged crimes and heinous acts of _90 Day Fiance: Before the 90 Days_ Paul (see above). A quick glance at these tells you that whomever posted these is accusing Paul (without offering any evidence) of:

Following them home from work
Breaking into their apartment
Excessive contact such that they had to change their phone number
Calling the police on his accuser
Violated a no contact order the accuser filed
Said Paul had a tween girlfriend when he was 25
This last is quite disturbing and, if true, would be criminal in nature. But one item from the second Facebook post above is particularly interesting. It alleges that Paul “left dead animals” at her apartment door. Remember on the episode of _90 Day Fiance: Before the 90 Days_ when Karine Martins’ mom asked if he’d ever hurt a woman?

Paul said he had not. Then randomly added he also had not “laid hands” on “an animal.” It seemed out of left field at the time, but with these social media posts, it begs a question. Did Paul respond that way because he’d been unfairly and inaccurately accused of abusing an animal before – or because he had done so? Why bring up animals out of the blue?​


----------



## pixiejenna

bisousx said:


> I forgot to reply! It's juicy! lol
> 
> https://soapdirt.com/90-day-fiance-...s-accusations-of-violence-before-the-90-days/
> Some highlights...
> 
> There is a lot of ugly Facebook allegations against _90 Day Fiance: Before the 90 Days _Paul. The people claim they’re neighbors of Paul’s from Louisville, Kentucky. You can read the posts above and below in their own words. Here’s a quick rundown of the allegations – these are just statements from those who say they know him:
> 
> 
> Vandalized someone’s car over his ex-girlfriend
> Got his ex-girlfriend fired from numerous jobs
> Tried to run someone down with his car (more than once)
> Harassed his ex-girlfriend’s family
> Made fake Facebook pages about the ex-GF
> Put his ex’s “private” photos on Craigslist and Backpage (a shady site specializing in escorts)
> Sent “private” photos of his ex to her parents and grandparents
> Tried to have her family arrested
> Threatened to burn down someone’s house (with an adult and child inside)
> Cops were constantly at his house looking for him
> The person(s) that shared this first set of allegations also said they were “shocked” that TLC let Paul on the _90 Day Fiance: Before the 90 Days_ show given his background.
> 
> Then there’s a second set of alleged crimes and heinous acts of _90 Day Fiance: Before the 90 Days_ Paul (see above). A quick glance at these tells you that whomever posted these is accusing Paul (without offering any evidence) of:
> 
> Following them home from work
> Breaking into their apartment
> Excessive contact such that they had to change their phone number
> Calling the police on his accuser
> Violated a no contact order the accuser filed
> Said Paul had a tween girlfriend when he was 25
> This last is quite disturbing and, if true, would be criminal in nature. But one item from the second Facebook post above is particularly interesting. It alleges that Paul “left dead animals” at her apartment door. Remember on the episode of _90 Day Fiance: Before the 90 Days_ when Karine Martins’ mom asked if he’d ever hurt a woman?
> 
> Paul said he had not. Then randomly added he also had not “laid hands” on “an animal.” It seemed out of left field at the time, but with these social media posts, it begs a question. Did Paul respond that way because he’d been unfairly and inaccurately accused of abusing an animal before – or because he had done so? Why bring up animals out of the blue?​


Omg! Wow I knew about the arson and harassing his ex and violating the PO she had in place. This is truly awful and upsetting to know that he's married with a kid on the way. Honestly I could see all of this to be true based on his bazaar behavior. I did think it was odd that he said that he never hurt any animals either. It came out of nowhere. I was also surprised that her dad seemed to roll over during the questioning and gave them his blessing. He was a freaking cop, clearly not a good one.


----------



## TC1

arnott said:


> Already?    I thought there was at least one more episode plus the Tell All!


Just noticed the 3rd hour is a "Live" session with special guests to talk about the episode..one of the special guests is Darcey's twin sister.


----------



## TC1

Tarik rapping to his own music and Hazel not giving a sigle f*ck about anything was probably one of my fave scenes tonight


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> Tarik rapping to his own music and Hazel not giving a sigle f*ck about anything was probably one of my fave scenes tonight



My favourite scene was Michael waving the American flag around saying he's coming to America to visit ***** and doing the happy dance!


----------



## pixiejenna

I didn’t catch all of it because I fell asleep took a nap. The highlights was Tarik’s lame rap proposal hazel making him wait forever for her reply. And when the producer asks her if she liked it and she said a unconvincing yes lol. Fanny pack man jumping in the lake as his declaration of love “almost drowning” and not be able to get out of the water by himself. The producers had to pull him out of the water. Karine lost the baby which is sad for her but obviously she got pregnant again pretty quickly. I hope her mom and dad can make it to the US to help protect her and her baby. Garbage man telling his ex that he loves her, inviting his other ex to wedding festivities, and has a big secret next week. I am expecting him to come clean about sleeping with others. Darcey looking like she’s auditioning to be on the next house wives franchise, carrying her designer duds at the train station, standing in the park, and then running to the hotel to get away from Jesse when she realizes that she’s not going to get the proposal she’s been gunning for.

The live bit Darcy’s sister is also dating someone from another country who’s also a trainer/ fitness model. Fanny pack friends talking him up. And the best part is Dean saying that Tarik likes orgies and hazel is down for it. I can’t imagine multiple women wanting to have sex with him in general let  alone at the same time.


----------



## Luv n bags

“Citated”.  I learn new lingo watching this show[emoji23]


----------



## pixiejenna

They live in a townhouse so I can only imagine how loud and crazy they must have been acting for a neighbor to call the police on them. They would be the worst neighbors ever to live next too.  I wonder if the HOA could kick them out? But I do appreciate that her sister lives in the same level of denial that she dose lol.


----------



## Luv n bags

pixiejenna said:


> They live in a townhouse so I can only imagine how loud and crazy they must have been acting for a neighbor to call the police on them. They would be the worst neighbors ever to live next too.  I wonder if the HOA could kick them out? But I do appreciate that her sister lives in the same level of denial that she dose lol.



They both spend their money on themselves (nothing wrong with that), but Darcy taking the train? If you are going to live the lifestyle, do it all the way! Darcy should have saved her money on that horrendous hair style and spring for a limo to NY.  Those extensions were so bad when the wind was blowing her hair. Both Stacy and Darcy talk over everyone.  That is so annoying! They both do that.

Hazel talking about the Japanese man.  She was pushing Tarik for the ring.  Trying to make him feel there is competition.  Hazel is disgusting.  Tarik is dumb- duh!

Michael is a salesman - pure and simple.  He pulled out all his salesman talk during the engagement dinner.  Angela is Angela.  Take her or leave her.  She seems to be the only one without an agenda besides finding someone to love her.  

I fast forward through the other couples.  They are all phony’s who are on the show for fame.  
That goes for Tarik, too.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> And the best part is Dean saying that Tarik likes orgies and hazel is down for it. *I can’t imagine multiple women wanting to have sex with him in general let  alone at the same time.*



Exactly!    As for Hazel being down for it, it's probably because she'd be more attracted to the girl than to Tarik!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

That revelation about Hazel reminded me of one of the early episodes when her cousin told her "You look sexy, *****." I thought it was strange coming right before the church marathon.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I'm confused, b/c Paul/Karine have pics of her pregnant on Instagram, but she had a miscarriage? Are we watching stuff that was taped a long time ago? Or maybe the photo was before the miscarriage (although she looks quite big). Anyone have intel on their situation?


----------



## arnott

Did you all see the previews introducing all the new couples?   Mess!    32 year old guy saying he already bought his 19 year old fiancé new boobs, and then another girl saying she doesn't care if her man cheats on her.    And then there is this nerdy guy who lives at home with his cats and mother with a "Paola" type of girl!      Reminded me of Russ and Pao except more extreme!


----------



## Lady Zhuge

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I'm confused, b/c Paul/Karine have pics of her pregnant on Instagram, but she had a miscarriage? Are we watching stuff that was taped a long time ago? Or maybe the photo was before the miscarriage (although she looks quite big). Anyone have intel on their situation?



The miscarriage was old footage. Her current pregnancy is much further along and apparently healthy.


----------



## bisousx

arnott said:


> Did you all see the previews introducing all the new couples?   Mess!    32 year old guy saying he already bought his 19 year old fiancé new boobs, and then another girl saying she doesn't care if her man cheats on her.    And then there is this nerdy guy who lives at home with his cats and mother with a "Paola" type of girl!      Reminded me of Russ and Pao except more extreme!



I'm ready for it!


----------



## arnott

New episode tonight with more of Jesse and Darcey fighting!    Yay!     And then according to Darcey they get intimate!


----------



## arnott

So Jon has $50, 000 worth of debt/student loans.     What exactly did he go to school for?!

I always thought Karine and her Mom were bluffing when they said they wanted to divorce Paul.     Reminds me of Pedro's crazy Mom and sister with the whole, "Divorce him!" if you don't like it, after benefiting greatly from the marriage.         Karine seems to have no grasp on the real world.

Do we think Michael stole Angela's money?    If so, he's an idiot losing his chance to come to America for a measly $600.

Next week's finale/tell-all looks good!


----------



## pixiejenna

I only caught the first hour cause the walking dead came on. I guess fighting people in unit is damn expensive, also I don’t understand why he had to quit because she came out for them to get married. Pretty sure he can get some time off even if it was unpaid. I’m guessing that he was fired and used her trip as his excuse to cover it up. OMG and the ring drama it’s hilarious that he very clearly doesn’t want to wear it, hell the guy in the jewelry store had a more sense than all three of them combined lol. 

Not sure why Big Ang is running around getting pics with her fiancé lol we all that was they are not going to get married guess she decided to get her moneys worth out of him .

Hazel springing on Tarik the day before he leaves that she’s homeless wtf. 

Watching Paul and Karine was cringeworthy. I read a article earlier about him and his ex, the one who reached out to karine. Apparently Paul basically didn’t work outside of a gig for his dads business who’s the logo on the blue shirt he was wearing. All I could think was this girl got lucky and she’s going to throw away her chance at breaking free from this cray cray controlling jack@ss.


----------



## arnott

I didn't think much of the ring thing because me, my parents, and my boss all don't wear wedding rings!     I don't wear any rings at all because I find them uncomfortable!


----------



## TC1

The look on Jesse's face when the producers asked if he had sex with Dacrey  Looked like a kid with their hand caught in the cookie jar.
Karine isn't going to give up Paul supporting her so she can lounge around all day long.


----------



## TC1

They're still fighting on the internet with each other. Jesse accused Darcey of selling the rings he gave her because she's broke. She posted that she has them (in a pic) and that they're Cubic Zirconia anyway. 
Rachel posted her ring from Jon is Cubic Zirconia too when everyone was quetioning how Jon could afford a ring like that when he's in so much debt. It also came out that Jon has more than $50.000 in debt..he also has charges from 2 vehicles being re-posessed.


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> They're still fighting on the internet with each other. *Jesse accused Darcey of selling the rings he gave her because she's broke. She posted that she has them (in a pic) and that they're Cubic Zirconia anyway. *
> Rachel posted her ring from Jon is Cubic Zirconia too when everyone was quetioning how Jon could afford a ring like that when he's in so much debt. It also came out that Jon has more than $50.000 in debt..he also has charges from 2 vehicles being re-posessed.



Well why would she keep them if they've broken up?     I'd sell the jewellery I got from an ex too!


----------



## Luv n bags

TC1 said:


> They're still fighting on the internet with each other. Jesse accused Darcey of selling the rings he gave her because she's broke. She posted that she has them (in a pic) and that they're Cubic Zirconia anyway.
> Rachel posted her ring from Jon is Cubic Zirconia too when everyone was quetioning how Jon could afford a ring like that when he's in so much debt. It also came out that Jon has more than $50.000 in debt..he also has charges from 2 vehicles being re-posessed.



Both rings looked like cubic zirconia.  Especially the pic that Darcy posted.  Not even high quality cubic zirconia.  Those rings are worthless.


----------



## TC1

The rings are as fake as that relationship


----------



## arnott

Miso Fine said:


> Both rings looked like cubic zirconia.  *Especially the pic that Darcy posted.  Not even high quality cubic zirconia. * Those rings are worthless.



Well who the hell would use a real diamond for an "appreciation ring"?


----------



## Luv n bags

arnott said:


> Well who the hell would use a real diamond for an "appreciation ring"?



It’s an illusion[emoji23]
I have never heard of an “appreciation” ring.  Why not a trophy? A plaque? What a mess!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Darcey wears fake everything


----------



## TC1

Miso Fine said:


> It’s an illusion[emoji23]
> I have never heard of an “appreciation” ring.  Why not a trophy? A plaque? What a mess!


Jesse voice "it's an elluushunnnn"


----------



## Gennas

pixiejenna said:


> Omg! Wow I knew about the arson and harassing his ex and violating the PO she had in place. This is truly awful and upsetting to know that he's married with a kid on the way. Honestly I could see all of this to be true based on his bazaar behavior. I did think it was odd that he said that he never hurt any animals either. It came out of nowhere. I was also surprised that her dad seemed to roll over during the questioning and gave them his blessing. He was a freaking cop, clearly not a good one.


I'm not surprised about this at all. You can clearly tell there is something off about him. He gave me the creeps the first time I heard him talk. She should run to the "hills"!!!!


----------



## Gennas

What is wrong with all of these Americans on this show? Are they all so desperate and blind to find "love"? Can't they see they are all just being used for their Green Cards!!!!!


----------



## pixiejenna

Finally watched the second half and i feel meh about it the best part was garbage mans wedding. It was simple and the setting was beautiful. So much work into making Rachel pretty and honestly she doesn’t really look that different. I don’t mean that in a mean way but other than her hair being done and wearing a dress not much of a improvement. I also feel like when she visits with his friends/family she uses Lucy as a buffer so she doesn’t really have to interact with them in a genuine way.

Darcy lying about sleeping with Jesse and struggling to cry, hard to do when you can’t move your face normally. All I could do was stare at the veins in her forehead while she wailed about how she’s not going to let this get her down and mention her children a million times. Pretty sure they are used to seeing her look like a hot mess.

Poor big ang can’t buy a pack of smokes. I don’t know if it’s true but on soap dirt they claim that it was a bank error and he didn’t steal the money. That he was even being harassed there because of his rumored ploy stealing her money. I’m generally pretty skeptical about him but I hate to say it, it seems like I might have to give him the benefit of the doubt. He makes a valid point of why would steal from her on national TV where it would be broadcasted on top of loosing his chance of coming to America and meeting ***** lol. I hate to vote shady editing from TLC. Even though it looks like he’s apologizing to big ang, I’m starting to think that maybe he didn’t actually steal the money from her. Also if loosing $600 is enough to put you out you really have no business taking international trips.

Paul and Karines place is disgusting! I never really noticed how bad it is. I also want to know if they have dogs because I keep seeing some HUGE dog crates but not one dog. I hope her mom moves in and cleans up this dump because honestly this apartment is depressing and she’s going to need help living in a dump isn’t good for dealing with her loss. I honestly think that the loss of the baby is the only thing that saved thier relationship. If she was never pregnant I feel like Paul would be going home and not be coming back.

Hazel seems sad that Terik is leaving but I don’t know why he set her up with new digs. Next week has a 2 hour tell all I can’t imagine how that’s going to go. It sounds like in the preview that she was hiding that she was pregnant, possibly during his visit. If so that’s super shady of her. She doesn’t really seem to open up much so it’s easy to see the worst in her.  If she was it makes more sense why she wouldn’t sleep with him.


----------



## TC1

pixiejenna said:


> Finally watched the second half and i feel meh about it the best part was garbage mans wedding. It was simple and the setting was beautiful. So much work into making Rachel pretty and honestly she doesn’t really look that different. I don’t mean that in a mean way but other than her hair being done and wearing a dress not much of a improvement. I also feel like when she visits with his friends/family she uses Lucy as a buffer so she doesn’t really have to interact with them in a genuine way.
> 
> Darcy lying about sleeping with Jesse and struggling to cry, hard to do when you can’t move your face normally. All I could do was stare at the veins in her forehead while she wailed about how she’s not going to let this get her down and mention her children a million times. Pretty sure they are used to seeing her look like a hot mess.
> 
> Poor big ang can’t buy a pack of smokes. I don’t know if it’s true but on soap dirt they claim that it was a bank error and he didn’t steal the money. That he was even being harassed there because of his rumored ploy stealing her money. I’m generally pretty skeptical about him but I hate to say it, it seems like I might have to give him the benefit of the doubt. He makes a valid point of why would steal from her on national TV where it would be broadcasted on top of loosing his chance of coming to America and meeting ***** lol. I hate to vote shady editing from TLC. Even though it looks like he’s apologizing to big ang, I’m starting to think that maybe he didn’t actually steal the money from her. Also if loosing $600 is enough to put you out you really have no business taking international trips.
> 
> Paul and Karines place is disgusting! I never really noticed how bad it is. I also want to know if they have dogs because I keep seeing some HUGE dog crates but not one dog. I hope her mom moves in and cleans up this dump because honestly this apartment is depressing and she’s going to need help living in a dump isn’t good for dealing with her loss. I honestly think that the loss of the baby is the only thing that saved thier relationship. If she was never pregnant I feel like Paul would be going home and not be coming back.
> 
> Hazel seems sad that Terik is leaving but I don’t know why he set her up with new digs. Next week has a 2 hour tell all I can’t imagine how that’s going to go. It sounds like in the preview that she was hiding that she was pregnant, possibly during his visit. If so that’s super shady of her. She doesn’t really seem to open up much so it’s easy to see the worst in her.  If she was it makes more sense why she wouldn’t sleep with him.


I noticed the huge dog crates too!


----------



## arnott

Didn't notice the Dog crates but Paul is the one doing all the cleaning while Karine does nothing.


----------



## TC1

Well, he's not doing a lot of cleaning..the place is a total pig sty.


----------



## Luv n bags

Actually, Karine’s father is a good cop.  He knows, based on Paul’s reports, that he has not laid a hand on a woman.  Violation of a restraining order, yes.  But the father probably knows that Karine can stay in the US if there is any report of a Domestic Violence situation in the home.  He gets rid of his adult “teenage” daughter and they can migrate to the US the longer Karine is in the US.    It’s a win-win for his family.

Hazel has the best game of all.  She gets a diamond ring, rent free apartment and the possibility of coming to the US.  Con Artist Extrodinaire!


----------



## pixiejenna

Not only is their appointment a total pig sty how the hell did they obtain so much cr@p in such a short time span? He was there for only a few months and that place qualifies to be on hoarders it’s that bad.


----------



## arnott

Cant wait for the Tell All tonight!!


----------



## arnott

Miso Fine said:


> Actually, Karine’s father is a good cop.  He knows, based on Paul’s reports, that he has not laid a hand on a woman.  Violation of a restraining order, yes.  But the father probably knows that Karine can stay in the US if there is any report of a Domestic Violence situation in the home. * He gets rid of his adult “teenage” daughter and they can migrate to the US the longer Karine is in the US.    It’s a win-win for his family.*
> 
> Hazel has the best game of all.  She gets a diamond ring, rent free apartment and the possibility of coming to the US.  Con Artist Extrodinaire!



Adult  "teenage"  daughter!        

What do you mean she can stay in the US if there is any report of a domestic violence situation?   Is that a law?


----------



## pixiejenna

While taking about the law. How about the ex garbage man? If his criminal records were enough to prevent him from getting a travel Visa, what about 50K student loan debt? How the hell dose that work if for some reason he actually obtained us citenship/visa? I knew Rachel was dumb but I was hoping she wasn’t that dumb. If some guy I was engaged to be married to told me a week before we were to get married, oh by the way I never mentioned it but I have 50K student loan debt  the wedding is off and the groom to be would probably be recovering in a hospital. Now it makes me wonder if he’s trying to come to America to run away from this large debt. He had no qualms “working under the table” by renting out rooms in his moms house for money. Money he doesn’t get taxed on or have to pay back his loans.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Everything about Rachel is just dumb - she has all these red flags about John, yet still goes through with the marriage. 

She’s stuck on stupid


----------



## Luv n bags

arnott said:


> Adult  "teenage"  daughter!
> 
> What do you mean she can stay in the US if there is any report of a domestic violence situation?   Is that a law?



https://family.findlaw.com/domestic...een-card-immigrant-visa-petitions-for-vi.html


----------



## TC1

Jon is (sort of) decent looking and had sent Rachel all these pics of his sculpted body. It's clear she hasn't had much attention paid to her from a man like him. She kept going on and on about how he couldn't be real, etc. 
Then a couple of days before the wedding he up and quits his job (without telling her) has over $50,000 for student loans and owes money from having cars re-possesed. RUN Rachel. Living with his mom and renting out a few rooms isn't going to get him out of debt..he's clearly expecting HER to do that.
It's clear (to me) that Lucy is his and they just needed this TLC scam to get some coin rolling in.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Yeah, Lucy is his child. You can’t tell me different. 
But Rachel is dumb - he has a criminal record, quit his job and believes in open relationships... yet she still married him


----------



## TC1

The makeup staff were legit clowning Jesse with that bronzer tonight  his face was 5 shades darker than his neck.


----------



## Luv n bags

TC1 said:


> The makeup staff were legit clowning Jesse with that bronzer tonight  his face was 5 shades darker than his neck.



The tell all doesn’t start for another 10 minutes here.  Was it good?


----------



## TC1

Miso Fine said:


> The tell all doesn’t start for another 10 minutes here.  Was it good?


Yes, it was good. Angela is the first to run her mouth abour everything and says she's sensitive about her age..when anyone challenges her she resorts to "how dare they, I'm a 52 year old granny"


----------



## arnott

So,  Paul has got both his Mom's hair and Karine's hair in his backpack!!        

And he wants a DNA test to make sure the baby is his!


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> The makeup staff were legit clowning Jesse with that bronzer tonight  his face was 5 shades darker than his neck.



Oh,  that was bronzer?    I thought it was a bad spray tan!


----------



## pixiejenna

So big ang is upset that Michael called her his elder, she is his elder. Kind of like the fat comment, he’s not lying she just can’t handle the truth. Also it was cleared that he didn’t steal her money.

Paul with several chunks of hair in his bag *gags* now the real question is did karine give him her hair willingly or did he cut a chunk off when she was sleeping? Perhaps this is what inspired her new haircut lol. Of course he wants a DNA test because clearly she is cheating on him and the kid is someone else’s. This poor kid is seriously effed having a dad like that.

Rachel said that her ex garbage man husband doesn’t have a anger management problem after he flips out about all the reasons why he needs to fight so much. Can’t fix stupid.

Hazel finally gave it up, she doesn’t seem comfortable talking about it. I don’t know why they brought his bro on he didn’t really add anything.

I didn’t even bother to watch fanny pack since he’s been married the whole time.

Darcey relished in playing the victim in her faux relationship. It’s not her fault she used pictures from 10 years ago to deceive him got it.

Big ang had to walk out two times she’s tv gold lmao. First because Michael called her old and second because Rachel didn’t like her pointing her fingers in her face for no reason. And clearly Paul learned his lesson about sticking fingers in peoples faces in jail. And in true diva fashion Jesse demanded to be on set with the Americans as the only foreigner that came in for the tell all.


----------



## arnott

So Rachel says proudly that Jon is a "rare breed" as if she's gotten herself a great prize,  when in reality he's an unemployed criminal with  $50, 000 in debt!       

I wonder why she says she has no family at all!


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Paul with several chunks of hair in his bag *gags* *now the real question is did karine give him her hair willingly or did he cut a chunk off when she was sleeping? Perhaps this is what inspired her new haircut lol. *Of course he wants a DNA test because clearly she is cheating on him and the kid is someone else’s. This poor kid is seriously effed having a dad like that.





Well Paul's Mom gave him her hair from her  hair brush!


----------



## Luv n bags

TC1 said:


> The makeup staff were legit clowning Jesse with that bronzer tonight  his face was 5 shades darker than his neck.



What in the world?? Darcy must have paid the makeup team!


----------



## TC1

Paul "you don't point fingers at someone..it's one of the first things you learn in prison" 
Thanks Paul. Did he also yell "that's hot" when Jesse went to hug Darcey at the end?. I watched it twice and still couln't hear what he said after he started clapping enthusiastically.


----------



## IceAngel

Paul's wording that "father has to agree to sponsor Karine" and "he hasn't spoken to father yet" and "mom has to do what father says" sounded weirdly creepy. And keeping his mom's hair? That's way too Norman Bates for me.


----------



## Luv n bags

pixiejenna said:


> So big ang is upset that Michael called her his elder, she is his elder. Kind of like the fat comment, he’s not lying she just can’t handle the truth. Also it was cleared that he didn’t steal her money.
> 
> Paul with several chunks of hair in his bag *gags* now the real question is did karine give him her hair willingly or did he cut a chunk off when she was sleeping? Perhaps this is what inspired her new haircut lol. Of course he wants a DNA test because clearly she is cheating on him and the kid is someone else’s. This poor kid is seriously effed having a dad like that.
> 
> Rachel said that her ex garbage man husband doesn’t have a anger management problem after he flips out about all the reasons why he needs to fight so much. Can’t fix stupid.
> 
> Hazel finally gave it up, she doesn’t seem comfortable talking about it. I don’t know why they brought his bro on he didn’t really add anything.
> 
> I didn’t even bother to watch fanny pack since he’s been married the whole time.
> 
> Darcey relished in playing the victim in her faux relationship. It’s not her fault she used pictures from 10 years ago to deceive him got it.
> 
> Big ang had to walk out two times she’s tv gold lmao. First because Michael called her old and second because Rachel didn’t like her pointing her fingers in her face for no reason. And clearly Paul learned his lesson about sticking fingers in peoples faces in jail. And in true diva fashion Jesse demanded to be on set with the Americans as the only foreigner that came in for the tell all.



Angela knows her way around the cameras.  I feel sorry for Michael - he should get an “appreciation” Visa just for putting up with that disgusting excuse of a woman. Talk about anger issues!  Her profile photos were clearly deceptive- just as Darcy’s were.  

Darcy continually talked over Jesse.  She is extremely immature for a middle aged woman.  She acts like a teenager.  What was with her hair? It looked horrible!

Paul is disgusting.  Ricky is an attention whore.  Jessie is narcissistic.

The stripper story.  Why was it even thrown in there? What a waste of time.  Fast forwarded through all their scenes.

Hazel will say “I love you” when her rent is due, or she needs groceries.  Bring her to America and she will be off to the races! I’m sorry, any woman who can give up her kid is cold as hell.  I don’t care the reason.  The father can take care of him - sure.  But there are millions of single mothers who do what they need to do to raise their children.  On their own! They don’t just give them away and run off to another country.  She will do anything for the almighty dollar.

The only thing that is consistent is Shaun Robinson.  Her dresses are the bomb!


----------



## pixiejenna

TC1 said:


> Paul "you don't point fingers at someone..it's one of the first things you learn in prison" [emoji38]
> Thanks Paul. Did he also yell "that's hot" when Jesse went to hug Darcey at the end?. I watched it twice and still couln't hear what he said after he started clapping enthusiastically.


He said something weird it sounded like that's hot to me too. I wasn't sure what he said but thinking that was a odd response lol.





IceAngel said:


> Paul's wording that "father has to agree to sponsor Karine" and "he hasn't spoken to father yet" and "mom has to do what father says" sounded weirdly creepy. And keeping his mom's hair? That's way too Norman Bates for me.


I'm not sure the timeline of when they filmed this tell all. But I read on reddit that he works for his dad. The blue polo shirt he was wearing when karine was in the hospital having the misscarrage was the company that his dad owns. So 100% of his income came from working for dad. When you file the K1 you have to prove that you can financially take care of your spouse. So his dad would have to sponsor her if all of Paul's money comes from him lol. He's obviously not working much with all the time he's spending in Brazil. Supposedly he got a gig managing a twin peaks from the friend of David who was also on the show with his wife. Not sure if that job offer came after they filmed this or not. Either way I don't see him lasting long at that job. Between his people skills and the fact that I could see him not being able to retain any of the waitresses(talk about a bad boss).


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> *Paul "you don't point fingers at someone..it's one of the first things you learn in prison" *
> Thanks Paul. Did he also yell "that's hot" when Jesse went to hug Darcey at the end?. I watched it twice and still couln't hear what he said after he started clapping enthusiastically.



Has Angela been to prison too?     If so,  maybe that's why she flipped out over a finger!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Did y'all know that Angela was on the Maury Povich show several times? And this? A friend just emailed it to me today. Read at your own risk, they do explain it is graphic: https://www.intouchweekly.com/posts...t-deem-child-molestation-rape-charges-166978/

VERY unhappy with TLC right now... they knowingly film liars and others with a history of violence or aggression/criminal charges. Not sure I'll tune in for any more of their programming.


----------



## TC1

Jon and Rachel are selling online greetings for $30/pop on Cameo. So if you send them money..they'll send someone a voice message saying "Happy Birthday" etc. 
Then Danielle jumped on board and is doing shout outs for $40. Nicole is charging $50. 
These people thinking they're celebrities


----------



## pinky7129

When they did the screen split between Jon and Lucy, they’re so alike it’s scary


----------



## arnott

Here's an article about Rachel and Jon being nasty to fans and everyone in general.    Hope it gets them booted from the show:

https://soapdirt.com/90-day-fiance-...xplosive-tell-all-behind-the-scenes-spoilers/

The article also mentions Angela is now in a relationship with a married man!

Angela and her married man:

https://soapdirt.com/90-day-fiance-angela-deem-married-man-double-dui-wild-night-does-michael-know/


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> Jon and Rachel are selling online greetings for $30/pop on Cameo. So if you send them money..they'll send someone a voice message saying "Happy Birthday" etc.
> Then Danielle jumped on board and is doing shout outs for $40. Nicole is charging $50.
> These people thinking they're celebrities



I wonder who is buying Danielle's!


----------



## TC1

arnott said:


> I wonder who is buying Danielle's!


Probably just Danielle


----------



## pixiejenna

Who'd pay ANY of them for anything?


----------



## arnott

All new couples tonight!


----------



## pixiejenna

Wow cat man who lives with his mom and moobs what a catch lol. No one in his family seems to believe that she’s in love with him. And did I catch him sharing food with his cats via mouth? Who dresses thier cats? I have two cats that I love to death and never have I ever dressed them up. I don’t  understand why the girl from Indonesia is interested in a guy old enough to be her father. It sounds like she’s living in the lap of luxury at home moving into a two bedroom apartment with her kid and not having maids/cooks doing everything for her will be quite a change. Also who would want to be with a  douche who’s kicking his own kid out? Which he can’t really do if she’s on the lease that’s half her place better suck it up dude. I don’t blame her for not even bothering to find a new place. The exball player real estate guy doesn’t really seem to want to get married. He’s not moved in so that’s why he left some other chicks underwear in his dresser. The girl with the Jamaican guy seems to be as bright as Danielle/Nicole. He lost his virginity at 8?!? Guy sounds like he’s looking for a meal ticket and opportunity in America. Even his own sister doesn’t believe that he’s going to settle down. The girl who’s engaged to her babies daddy seems not so bright either. I also don’t understand how her family has zero interaction with him and basically know nothing about him. She seems very juvenile in her relationship probably because of how she was raised and lack of life experience. And we didn’t even meet all the couples yet. This season definitely looks like it will be entertaining lol.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

All the new couples have train wreck written all over them. It’s going to be another great season!


----------



## TC1

I read somewhere that the one from the 'wealthy family' is s staff member/daughter of a staff member in that home. I have no idea why she would move herself and her son to a 2 bedroom apartment in the middle of nowhere with a man twice your age if you already lived in the lap of luxury?

I understand that some places don't make men pay child support, but it looks like she throws a temper tantrum about the money going to his kids and not her. Uhhhh, a man should provide for his children!.

Thr realtor guy is such a creep "her stomach is nice and tight"...she's just out of high school you perv.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

TC1 said:


> Thr realtor guy is such a creep "her stomach is nice and tight"...she's just out of high school you perv.



And he paid for her boob job, too. He reminds me of Ruxin from The League.


----------



## pixiejenna

Not only did he pay for her boob job but waited until after they got the visa approved to pay for it otherwise it would have been for nothing lol. Such a winner there


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Wow cat man who lives with his mom and moobs what a catch lol. No one in his family seems to believe that she’s in love with him. And did I catch him sharing food with his cats via mouth? Who dresses thier cats? I have two cats that I love to death and never have I ever dressed them up.* I don’t  understand why the girl from Indonesia is interested in a guy old enough to be her father. *It sounds like she’s living in the lap of luxury at home moving into a two bedroom apartment with her kid and not having maids/cooks doing everything for her will be quite a change. Also who would want to be with a  douche who’s kicking his own kid out? Which he can’t really do if she’s on the lease that’s half her place better suck it up dude. I don’t blame her for not even bothering to find a new place. The exball player real estate guy doesn’t really seem to want to get married. He’s not moved in so that’s why he left some other chicks underwear in his dresser. The girl with the Jamaican guy seems to be as bright as Danielle/Nicole. He lost his virginity at 8?!? Guy sounds like he’s looking for a meal ticket and opportunity in America. Even his own sister doesn’t believe that he’s going to settle down. *The girl who’s engaged to her babies daddy seems not so bright either. I also don’t understand how her family has zero interaction with him and basically know nothing about him. She seems very juvenile in her relationship probably because of how she was raised and lack of life experience.* And we didn’t even meet all the couples yet. This season definitely looks like it will be entertaining lol.



I only caught the last 40 minutes of the show.   How old is the girl from Indonesia?    The dude is only 40 but looks waaaay older!     Maybe that's what being a teenage parent does to you?   His oldest daughter is 21.    I noticed that in the show Unexpected  the mothers of the teenage parents who were also teenage parents themselves tend to look at least 10 years older!    Lexus' Mom is only 32 and Emiley's Mom is only 43?!     

The girl who lied to her family and made her family hate her fiancé because of her own lies....that reminded me of Chantal!


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> Thr realtor guy is such a creep *"her stomach is nice and tight"*...she's just out of high school you perv.



I missed that part but barf,  barf,  barf,  he is such a creeper!      

I wonder how flat she was before.   The boobs he bought her look natural / proportional to her body.    I'm surprised he didn't ask her to supersize them!          Loved the look she gave him when he suggested they could shower together!


----------



## Lady Zhuge

arnott said:


> I only caught the last 40 minutes of the show.   How old is the girl from Indonesia?    The dude is only 40 but looks waaaay older!     Maybe that's what being a teenage parent does to you?   His oldest daughter is 21.



The Indonesian woman is 27 with a 5 year old son. Her dude looks to be in his mid-50s with very tired eyes. His ex-wife seems pretty pleasant and reasonable.



arnott said:


> I missed that part but barf,  barf,  barf,  he is such a creeper!
> 
> I wonder how flat she was before.   The boobs he bought her look natural / proportional to her body.    I'm surprised he didn't ask her to supersize them!          Loved the look she gave him when he suggested they could shower together!



I was surprised she needed a boob job to begin with!


----------



## TC1

Lady Zhuge said:


> The Indonesian woman is 27 with a 5 year old son. Her dude looks to be in his mid-50s with very tired eyes. His ex-wife seems pretty pleasant and reasonable.
> 
> 
> 
> I was surprised she needed a boob job to begin with!


I think "needing" a boob job is subjective. It's mostly an elective surgery. so I doubt a 19 year old NEEDED a boob job. Sure, she wanted one, and he clearly was excited about it.


----------



## Luv n bags

Lady Zhuge said:


> The Indonesian woman is 27 with a 5 year old son. Her dude looks to be in his mid-50s with very tired eyes. His ex-wife seems pretty pleasant and reasonable.
> 
> His teeth are all jacked up! Ewww.  Maybe she wants citizenship so she can move her wealthy family here to buy up property and get wealthier.
> 
> 
> 
> I was surprised she needed a boob job to begin with!


----------



## Lady Zhuge

TC1 said:


> I think "needing" a boob job is subjective. It's mostly an elective surgery. so I doubt a 19 year old NEEDED a boob job. Sure, she wanted one, and he clearly was excited about it.



I was thinking more along the lines of Brazilian girls not usually being known for lacking in the cleavage department...


----------



## arnott

Lady Zhuge said:


> *The Indonesian woman is 27* with a 5 year old son. Her dude looks to be in his mid-50s with very tired eyes. His ex-wife seems pretty pleasant and reasonable.
> 
> 
> 
> I was surprised she needed a boob job to begin with!



They are only 13 years apart then.     Same age difference as the 32 year old with the 19 year old.


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> I only caught the last 40 minutes of the show.   How old is the girl from Indonesia?    The dude is only 40 but looks waaaay older!     Maybe that's what being a teenage parent does to you?   His oldest daughter is 21.    I noticed that in the show Unexpected  the mothers of the teenage parents who were also teenage parents themselves tend to look at least 10 years older!    Lexus' Mom is only 32 and Emiley's Mom is only 43?!
> 
> The girl who lied to her family and made her family hate her fiancé because of her own lies....that reminded me of Chantal!



She’s 26 but he looks ancient I didn’t realize he was only 40 he looks a solid 10 years older.  I don’t think Lexi’s mom looks old but Emilie’s mom is looking older. But I think she’s such a worry wart/drama queen and that behavior has aged her horribly. She’s also a single mom so more stress than lexi’s mom who has a partner to help. I love that show lol. It’s way better than teen mom I wonder if there’s enough interest to start a thread for it.



Lady Zhuge said:


> The Indonesian woman is 27 with a 5 year old son. Her dude looks to be in his mid-50s with very tired eyes. His ex-wife seems pretty pleasant and reasonable.
> 
> 
> 
> I was surprised she needed a boob job to begin with!



I was surprised how well his ex wife got along with him, he seems unstable. He claimed to be so lost after his divorce he decided that he was going to go to Afghanistan until he found love online. . .


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> She’s 26 but he looks ancient I didn’t realize he was only 40 he looks a solid 10 years older.  I don’t think Lexi’s mom looks old but Emilie’s mom is looking older. But I think she’s such a worry wart/drama queen and that behavior has aged her horribly. She’s also a single mom so more stress than lexi’s mom who has a partner to help. *I love that show lol. It’s way better than teen mom I wonder if there’s enough interest to start a thread for it.*



LOL!   You should start one!       Lexus' Mom has a partner?   I never see him, only her.   I don't watch the show but always see the commercials during 90 Day Fiance, and caught some of the last episode since it followed 90 Day Fiance.   Lexus' Mom is 32  but  looks  42!   I don't think 42 is old, that's just how old she looks.    I think Chloe's 36 year old Mom is the only Mom who looks her age.


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> LOL!   You should start one!    [emoji38]   Lexus' Mom has a partner?   I never see him, only her.   I don't watch the show but always see the commercials during 90 Day Fiance, and caught some of the last episode since it followed 90 Day Fiance.   Lexus' Mom is 32  but  looks  42!   I don't think 42 is old, that's just how old she looks.    I think Chloe's 36 year old Mom is the only Mom who looks her age.


I got them confused I was thinking of chloe's mom lol. Who looks like the youngest of the adult moms on the show. I'm the worst with names. Lexis mom doesn't look old imo but she does when she's next to her way younger BF. Then she looks like she's going to dinner with her kids lol. Maybe I will start one on Sunday after I watch the episode.


----------



## pixiejenna

Paul and karine got canned! https://realityblurb.com/2018/10/24...d-him-shares-shocking-post-about-miscarriage/


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Paul and karine got canned! https://realityblurb.com/2018/10/24...d-him-shares-shocking-post-about-miscarriage/



Why am I not surprised Paul has their dead fetus in the refrigerator?!           

I'm not sad they're not coming back,  it was tedious to have to listen to them talk and then wait for the translation from the app.


----------



## pixiejenna

I don't care that they aren't coming back. I think that this explains a lot of why karine was so lazy this season she was depressed and her husband is keeping her dead baby in the fridge that's one hell of a mind fcuk. I do worry that with out cameras around how this will affect karine. They just lost their main source of revenue and I feel that the cameras filming is a great protection for her. With out being filmed paul has free rein to be as crazy as he wants and essentially get away with it. With a kid on the way there's two potential victims of his behavior. I'm also not surprised that Paul is keeping the baby in the fridge it fits the rest of his behavior.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> I don't care that they aren't coming back. I think that this explains a lot of why karine was so lazy this season she was depressed and her husband is keeping her dead baby in the fridge that's one hell of a mind fcuk. I do worry that with out cameras around how this will affect karine. They just lost their main source of revenue and I feel that the cameras filming is a great protection for her. With out being filmed paul has free rein to be as crazy as he wants and essentially get away with it. With a kid on the way there's two potential victims of his behavior. *I'm also not surprised that Paul is keeping the baby in the fridge it fits the rest of his behavior.*



Like keeping both his Mom's and Karine's hair in his backpack?!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I hope he did a DNA test on the fetus to make sure it's his before putting it in the fridge.


----------



## arnott

Vanilla Bean said:


> I hope he did a DNA test on the fetus to make sure it's his before putting it in the fridge.



Bah ha ha!


----------



## pixiejenna

Omg I’m dying the dance Asuelu did for Kalani in the airport shirtless and refusing to put his shoes back on and walking around the airport I’m dead lmao! She was not happy/impressed by this. 

I don’t understand why the hell Ledia flew into JFK and not O’Hare? That’s one hell of a drive. 

I don’t know if it’s true but I read online that John and Feranda have been dating for 2 years. If so that means that they started dating when she was 17 underage. Also that is one hella old pair of panties he’s keeping as a trophy. 

The new couple are interesting the guy seems pretty daft. The fact that he thinks that her visa will get approved before he has to come back is priceless. I know people with duel citizenships and it’s not a simple or easy process. It is also insanely expensive process well beyond the salary of a waiter can be earning. 

Colts mom doesn’t seem to be happy that Larissa is coming. She honestly is sad and feels like she’s getting kicked to he curb. 

Off to watch the walking dead.


----------



## arnott

So the Indonesia woman is 29, not 27, so only 11 years apart!    Not with some dude old enough to be her father!


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> I don’t know if it’s true but I read online that John and Feranda have been dating for 2 years. If so that means that* they started dating when she was 17 underage. *Also that is one hella old pair of panties he’s keeping as a trophy.



Just like Evelyn and what's his face!          That doesn't surprise me at all.    Who believes that he didn't know how young she was?


----------



## TC1

Larisa has so many regrets already, LOL. She's miseable in the first 3 hours


----------



## pixiejenna

Caught the half Asuelu’s baby freaked out at him lol. I like that her mom peaced out when he arrived. Like have some quality family time see what’s it really like being together.

Feranda learns how awful johns friends are and clearly she belongs on the other side of the wall . . .

I’m surprised that  Melanie and Devar 2.0 passed the questioning, he clearly studied his homework.

The cat whisperer (read this name on reality tea and died he will forever be called by his new name) drives a car with no AC in Vegas are you freaking kidding me. No wonder why she’s so cranky I’d be cranky AF too. Not to sound rude but how could someone of his size live in Vegas with no AC. I’d be sweating up a storm, like enough that I’d probably end up in the ER with dehydration. I also don’t think that Vegas is going to live up to whatever her expectations are. I think that she was expecting life on the strip and it’s a complete 180 once you leave the strip. It’s more of a tight knit community than the glitz and glam you’re anticipating. After seeing the previews for next week I feel really bad for his mom this woman is going to make thier lives hell.


----------



## TC1

pixiejenna said:


> Caught the half Asuelu’s baby freaked out at him lol. I like that her mom peaced out when he arrived. Like have some quality family time see what’s it really like being together.
> 
> Feranda learns how awful johns friends are and clearly she belongs on the other side of the wall . . .
> 
> I’m surprised that  Melanie and Devar 2.0 passed the questioning, he clearly studied his homework.
> 
> The cat whisperer (read this name on reality tea and died he will forever be called by his new name) drives a car with no AC in Vegas are you freaking kidding me. No wonder why she’s so cranky I’d be cranky AF too. Not to sound rude but how could someone of his size live in Vegas with no AC. I’d be sweating up a storm, like enough that I’d probably end up in the ER with dehydration. I also don’t think that Vegas is going to live up to whatever her expectations are. I think that she was expecting life on the strip and it’s a complete 180 once you leave the strip. It’s more of a tight knit community than the glitz and glam you’re anticipating. After seeing the previews for next week I feel really bad for his mom this woman is going to make thier lives hell.


They most likely have A/C in the house and at his work...imagine his poor mom in the parking lot picking him up from work every day with no A/C!!. Damn.


----------



## pixiejenna

https://soapdirt.com/90-day-fiance-paul-staehle-baffled-by-pillow-talk/ 

This is the stuff of nightmares!


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> They most likely have A/C in the house and at his work...*imagine his poor mom in the parking lot picking him up from work every day with no A/C*!!. Damn.



I missed the beginning of the show.   What?!   His Mom picks him up from work every day?     

What does he do for a living?


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> https://soapdirt.com/90-day-fiance-paul-staehle-baffled-by-pillow-talk/
> 
> This is the stuff of nightmares!


----------



## bisousx

arnott said:


> I only caught the last 40 minutes of the show.   How old is the girl from Indonesia?    The dude is only 40 but looks waaaay older!     Maybe that's what being a teenage parent does to you?   His oldest daughter is 21.    I noticed that in the show Unexpected  the mothers of the teenage parents who were also teenage parents themselves tend to look at least 10 years older!    Lexus' Mom is only 32 and Emiley's Mom is only 43?!
> 
> The girl who lied to her family and made her family hate her fiancé because of her own lies....that reminded me of Chantal!



Its what military life does to you. It ages people greatly.


----------



## pixiejenna

Thought that this was a interesting catch up. I apparently must have missed season 2 I don't remember any of those couples lol. 

https://m.eonline.com/news/981124/9...eck-who-s-still-together-and-who-got-divorced


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Thought that this was a interesting catch up. I apparently must have missed season 2 I don't remember any of those couples lol.
> 
> https://m.eonline.com/news/981124/9...eck-who-s-still-together-and-who-got-divorced



Wow, I'm shocked that CHELSEA AND YAMIR are divorced, they seemed like the most solid couple!   He's the one from the boy band in Nicaragua.   And I'm surprised that Justin and Evelyn are still together, he seemed like such a jerk, he's the one who made her do his sink full of dishes her first day in America!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

^ I saw somewhere that Chelsea is now in a lesbian relationship.
Danny and Amy are my favorite couple from the past. I'm glad they're still together.


----------



## Luv n bags

These new couples are boring.
That gal from Indonesia- what a whiner! Her family will send her money, so there is no need for the old guy to support her.  She is trying to get established in the US so they can spend their wealth here.
The frat boy is a frat boy.  I can’t stand his voice! He may be good looking in NC, but nothing compared to the West Coast men, lol.  All his friends fanning his ego - I think it is big enough.  When he tires of his new trophy, I bet he will have side chicks.
The only interesting couple is Colt and Larissa.  It’s interesting how she threatened to call the police on the mother.  Evidently she knows the domestic violence rules.
Colt probably has a ton of money in the bank because he doesn’t spend any.  Sharing a beater car and a house with mom.   It was funny when he picked her up from the airport and he quickly glanced at her butt on the escalator.  Yuck.  Picture him naked! Ewww.
Kalani and Asuelu.  Cute couple.  Asuelu seems so innocent in the big city - but not so innocent that he had sex with someone else during a break in their relationship.  I think that is what the father was eluding to.  Women a plenty in the states!


----------



## arnott

Vanilla Bean said:


> ^ I saw somewhere that* Chelsea is now in a lesbian relationship.*
> Danny and Amy are my favorite couple from the past. I'm glad they're still together.



Ok,  that doesn't surprise me for some reason!


----------



## arnott

That episode was so boring.    These new couples are boring and annoying.


----------



## TC1

Doesn't Ashley have 2 children?. I thought I remembered her speaking of them in the beginning, but not since. She's too enthralled with her new 20 year old man "giving her the D" as he says than to mention she's a mom?, and how her new husband will meet her kids?


----------



## pixiejenna

I absolutely can’t stand Larissa. All she did was complain about how she didn’t like anything about the house or Vegas.  And then demanded that she gets all these things she wants, preferably moving to another planet lol. It has been less than 24 hours since she’s been in the country. I genuinely feel bad for the cat whisperers mom because she was trying to make her comfortable and tell her what her son likes. And Larissa is like no he’ll eat what I want him too. Also whining about being hungry because she didn’t eat for a day because she refused to eat the meal his mom made. While forcing him to wake up his mom to eat the meal she made, damn that takes some balls!  And the cat whisperer is defending her behavior because her culture is different, um I’m pretty sure if you went to Columbia and refused to eat the meal her mom made you they’d be pretty offended. This isn’t even a culture issue it’s a treating people with respect issue.

Kalani’s family reminds me of the family chantel. The don’t really see anyone beyond thier immediate family. I think her fathers tough guy act is totally unnecessary. Like another poster said it’s not like she has a line of suitors lining up to go out with her and he’s ready to scare off the one guy who wants to be with her. She might be 30 but her mentality is that of a teenager, especially the lying she’s done to manipulate her families opinions of him. Her sister being offended that the child’s actual father “where dose he get off thinking that he can just step in and be Oliver’s father?” was comical. B he is the kids father and your the aunt just because you’re around for him don’t make you the kids father. Her family doesn’t even want to give him a chance which is sad because he seems to really want to make this work. Kalanis fathers internalized racism isn’t helping at all. If his goal is to scare asuelu away he might just achieve it. 

Steven and Olga are really going to have a rough couple of weeks ahead of them. He came with 4 items for the baby and is upset that she’s picking stuff out for the baby without looking at the price tag. News flash baby’s need lots of stuff far more than the 4 items you came with. He’s going to be culture shocked living there because it’s not like America and I think that he’s finally realizing how different it is. I didn’t know in Russia that the dad can’t be in the room while the mom is giving birth. How is he going to get around while she’s in the hospital waiting to give birth? This clearly was not thought out at all. 

Feranda is bored out of her mind and I don’t blame her. I feel like Jon’s friends like her more than Jon.

Ashly and Jay coming home he’s like I’m in a 5 star hotel. A hotel that looks like a Pinterest made nightmare. Why does she have a Mr. & mrs letters above her bead also the excessive use of wood block lettering in her house is awful. TC1 made a good point she’s a mom of two kids and I didn’t see a trace of kids living in that house. The fact that she hasn’t even mentioned her kids meeting her future “husband” is disconcerting. Maybe she knows it’s going to fail so she’s protecting them? Na she’s probably going to drag them around for some quality bonding time lol.


----------



## arnott

Larissa and Leida both had nothing nice to say about anything.   Leida even b*tiched when Eric hit the curb!  No wonder in the previews his daughter calls her a "Psycho B*tch"!

In the previews it showed Steven in the room when Olga was getting a c-section.


----------



## pixiejenna

Holly cr@p larissa was arrested for battery against colt aka the cat whisperer this weekend! 

http://www.theashleysrealityroundup...omestic-battery-against-husband-colt-johnson/


----------



## pixiejenna

So this week we find out that Kalani quit her job to play house and she spent all her money on the k1 visa process. So explain to me how she can sponsor him with a income of zero dollars? No fear her backup plan is to move to her parents second home in Utah so they can live rent free. Her parents will chaperone the first two weeks and then her brother will be gifted with the task. Well no wonder her parents are flipping out over this between the lies she’s told them about him cheating and quitting her job and having no money to take care of herself let alone a family they should be flipping out. I also think that they seem to want someone babysitting her 24/7. Poor asuelu is really up against the wall with this family. Even Kalani is freaking out on him handling Oliver. She’s had the luxury of doing things however she wants now she’s got to learn how to change. She’s also had months more practice with Oliver then he has. So flipping out on him and how he’s handling Oliver isn’t really helping him learn.

Steven and Olga in the hospital of doom is hard to see. I don’t blame him for being freaked out not only by the state of the hospital which looks extremely poor. But also being sequestered in a room for 6 hours not being able to see her or even know what’s going on with her is awful. Then when he’s allowed to go see her the doc tells her she is going to have a c section now and they make a pregnant woman in labor get up and walk to the operating room is a small glimpse of how different medical care is in other countries.

Ashley and jay throw him a party? I’m not sure why she thinks that he deserves a party but ok. Her only true friend pulls him aside and talks to him about him cheating and he doesn’t want to talk about it. Next day demanding that Ashley doesn’t talk to her anymore. To which she obeys/complies too immediately. Then it’s dress fitting time but we no longer need that 5th dress because her bestie for years is now iced out. Her real friends who support her sham marriage are there. They’ve survived two other engagements one of which she ended just before the wedding even though everything was already paid for her 60K wedding. This B is desperate to get married and anyone who stands in her way is cut from her life. I’m going to have zero sympathy when jay cheats on her again.

John and Feranda go to the beach for the weekend of R&R. He gets ****faced and she gets jelly when a basic B starts bumping up against him. While he tried to say the right thing he didn’t try to physically distance himself from the basic b. I almost feel like she was paid to go up and dance with him by the producers to cause drama for the show. Either that or this woman must be disgustingly drunk to find a guy like him even remotely attractive. His look just screams dbag. Then end up in a shouting match in the parking lot with the cops rolling up.

Leida s parents roll into town and quickly whisked to a cabin in PA before they make the glorious 16 hours drive to WI. Clearly they have a different definition of cabin. Eric try’s to pretend that he could be a good dad to her son who very clearly doesn’t seem comfortable with him at all. He cries horribly and the second he’s in grandpas arms shuts up. They grill him about supporting Leidas medical career in the US. I don’t understand how she can’t make money in her country being a doctor but she can in the US. Her father is a “famous surgeon” in their country so if he can make money as a doctor why not her? Is it because of her murder charges. The best part is when they finally arrived to WI Eric makes every effort to keep her family away from his two bedroom apartment. Her face after seeing the small squalor hoarder apartment she’s expected to live in is not what she was expecting. Eric being the dbag he is blamed the state of the apartment on his daughter. All lies this is just how he lives. I guess a full size mattress for two adults and a blow up couch is not the American dream Leida was hoping for.

Then the cat whisperers mom and Larissa go shopping for a sofa she’s not allowed to buy. Which is confusing because last week they said that they wanted her to decorate the place to feel like home. Mommy tattles on her when they go to pick him up from work. They share a bank account which doesn’t surprise anyone. Larissa  agrees to play by thier rules. Maybe you should have a actual discussion on finances instead of saying these are the rules you have to live by. They meet up with his cousin who has clearly decided that he doesn’t like Larissa for her gold digging ways. We find out that colt has a great sexual drive. To be honest I don’t know if I buy that. I think that colt wants physical affection and Larissa doesn’t seem like she wants to give it. So being forced to show any bit of physical affection with him seems extreme to her because she’s just not that into him.  Also they had a tell all that didn’t really tell us anything. Colts mom was on it and said nothing but nice things about Larissa which seems odd. I know that she’d never throw him under the bus but Larissa was just arrested this weekend for battery. Not her first arrest either. Their explanation as to why she was arrested was pretty vague and I’m not buying it. They’re claiming that in the state of Nevada someone has to be arrested for a domestic call doesn’t sound right. It honestly sounds like they’re working on her exit plan she just doesn’t know it yet.


----------



## arnott

I tend to fast forward past Kalani's parts now because it's painful to watch!   I can not with her sister and her, "Who does he think he is, thinking he can just come here and be Oliver's Dad?".         Her Dad acting like Kalani is come great prize is annoying as well.

What's a "basic B"?   I absolutely think she was paid to cause drama on the show, otherwise wouldn't her face be blocked out?

What?!!  Leida has murder charges?!   Leida sounded like such a b*tch when there was no elevator in Eric's apartment, and she bluntly refused to carry her suitcase up the stairs.

What else had Larissa been arrested for?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kalani's father is just awful.  He looks down on Asuleu.  They are both Samoan and he looks at him like utter trash!  Meanwhile your daughter just got knocked up by him, so she's no saint.


----------



## TC1

Angela and Michael were back on 90 Day Live to say they're still together  just angling for a spot on the next show..saying they're having problems with the fame from the show, and Michael needs to leave social media to save their relationship because his "fans" are crazy


----------



## arnott

DC-Cutie said:


> Kalani's father is just awful.  He looks down on Asuleu.  They are both Samoan and he looks at him like utter trash!  Meanwhile your daughter just got knocked up by him, so she's no saint.



Now I'm glad I fast forwarded part her parts.          I can not with Kalani's father and sister.


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> I tend to fast forward past Kalani's parts now because it's painful to watch!   I can not with her sister and her, "Who does he think he is, thinking he can just come here and be Oliver's Dad?".         Her Dad acting like Kalani is come great prize is annoying as well.
> 
> What's a "basic B"?   I absolutely think she was paid to cause drama on the show, otherwise wouldn't her face be blocked out?
> 
> What?!!  Leida has murder charges?!   Leida sounded like such a b*tch when there was no elevator in Eric's apartment, and she bluntly refused to carry her suitcase up the stairs.
> 
> What else had Larissa been arrested for?



Basic b!tch I just didn’t want to type it because it’s going to be  censored.  I think that she was encouraged by the producers but I don’t think that it took a lot of nudging lol. 

Leida has been outed on Reddit in 2014 she was drag racing and killed several people including a unborn child. Daddy paid the families off.


----------



## rockhollow

I just cringe at all the Samoan family scenes. That whole family is just crazy (well maybe not the mom, she seems alright). The daughter ran off and got pregnant. Poor Asuleu is totally out of his depth with this crazy family. I can't stand the way Kalani treats him, and then he's got the sister and dad - that guy should just run back to Samoa.
They are just going to keep pushing Asuleu and I think he'll blow!

There is nothing but creepiness with Cat Man and his Brazilian girl. She's there for the cash, and I just can't see Cat Man allowing her access to it - the relationship is not going to make it.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Basic b!tch I just didn’t want to type it because it’s going to be  censored.  I think that she was encouraged by the producers but I don’t think that it took a lot of nudging lol.
> 
> Leida has been outed on Reddit in 2014 she was drag racing and killed several people including a unborn child. Daddy paid the families off.



Yes,  I knew what B stands for but how does a basic B differ from a regular B?    

Woooow!     How many people?     I'm sure Daddy paid the judges to let her win Miss Indonesia too!            And to get into medical school!


----------



## junqueprincess

pixiejenna said:


> So this week we find out that Kalani quit her job to play house and she spent all her money on the k1 visa process. So explain to me how she can sponsor him with a income of zero dollars? No fear her backup plan is to move to her parents second home in Utah so they can live rent free. Her parents will chaperone the first two weeks and then her brother will be gifted with the task. Well no wonder her parents are flipping out over this between the lies she’s told them about him cheating and quitting her job and having no money to take care of herself let alone a family they should be flipping out. I also think that they seem to want someone babysitting her 24/7. Poor asuelu is really up against the wall with this family. Even Kalani is freaking out on him handling Oliver. She’s had the luxury of doing things however she wants now she’s got to learn how to change. She’s also had months more practice with Oliver then he has. So flipping out on him and how he’s handling Oliver isn’t really helping him learn.
> 
> Steven and Olga in the hospital of doom is hard to see. I don’t blame him for being freaked out not only by the state of the hospital which looks extremely poor. But also being sequestered in a room for 6 hours not being able to see her or even know what’s going on with her is awful. Then when he’s allowed to go see her the doc tells her she is going to have a c section now and they make a pregnant woman in labor get up and walk to the operating room is a small glimpse of how different medical care is in other countries.
> 
> Ashley and jay throw him a party? I’m not sure why she thinks that he deserves a party but ok. Her only true friend pulls him aside and talks to him about him cheating and he doesn’t want to talk about it. Next day demanding that Ashley doesn’t talk to her anymore. To which she obeys/complies too immediately. Then it’s dress fitting time but we no longer need that 5th dress because her bestie for years is now iced out. Her real friends who support her sham marriage are there. They’ve survived two other engagements one of which she ended just before the wedding even though everything was already paid for her 60K wedding. This B is desperate to get married and anyone who stands in her way is cut from her life. I’m going to have zero sympathy when jay cheats on her again.
> 
> John and Feranda go to the beach for the weekend of R&R. He gets ****faced and she gets jelly when a basic B starts bumping up against him. While he tried to say the right thing he didn’t try to physically distance himself from the basic b. I almost feel like she was paid to go up and dance with him by the producers to cause drama for the show. Either that or this woman must be disgustingly drunk to find a guy like him even remotely attractive. His look just screams dbag. Then end up in a shouting match in the parking lot with the cops rolling up.
> 
> Leida s parents roll into town and quickly whisked to a cabin in PA before they make the glorious 16 hours drive to WI. Clearly they have a different definition of cabin. Eric try’s to pretend that he could be a good dad to her son who very clearly doesn’t seem comfortable with him at all. He cries horribly and the second he’s in grandpas arms shuts up. They grill him about supporting Leidas medical career in the US. I don’t understand how she can’t make money in her country being a doctor but she can in the US. Her father is a “famous surgeon” in their country so if he can make money as a doctor why not her? Is it because of her murder charges. The best part is when they finally arrived to WI Eric makes every effort to keep her family away from his two bedroom apartment. Her face after seeing the small squalor hoarder apartment she’s expected to live in is not what she was expecting. Eric being the dbag he is blamed the state of the apartment on his daughter. All lies this is just how he lives. I guess a full size mattress for two adults and a blow up couch is not the American dream Leida was hoping for.
> 
> Then the cat whisperers mom and Larissa go shopping for a sofa she’s not allowed to buy. Which is confusing because last week they said that they wanted her to decorate the place to feel like home. Mommy tattles on her when they go to pick him up from work. They share a bank account which doesn’t surprise anyone. Larissa  agrees to play by thier rules. Maybe you should have a actual discussion on finances instead of saying these are the rules you have to live by. They meet up with his cousin who has clearly decided that he doesn’t like Larissa for her gold digging ways. We find out that colt has a great sexual drive. To be honest I don’t know if I buy that. I think that colt wants physical affection and Larissa doesn’t seem like she wants to give it. So being forced to show any bit of physical affection with him seems extreme to her because she’s just not that into him.  Also they had a tell all that didn’t really tell us anything. Colts mom was on it and said nothing but nice things about Larissa which seems odd. I know that she’d never throw him under the bus but Larissa was just arrested this weekend for battery. Not her first arrest either. Their explanation as to why she was arrested was pretty vague and I’m not buying it. They’re claiming that in the state of Nevada someone has to be arrested for a domestic call doesn’t sound right. It honestly sounds like they’re working on her exit plan she just doesn’t know it yet.



Perfect recap! You should do a YouTube recap.


----------



## pixiejenna

Omg Larissa has 3 kids she left behind in Brazil! I didn't even know that she had kids let alone 3. 
https://www.intouchweekly.com/posts/90-day-fiance-larissas-baby-daddy-marcos-slams-her-allegations/


----------



## TC1

I know! it's been all over the spoiler pages!. She's a piece of work..Colti's mom won't be pleased. I don't understand how these people think this stuff won't get out.


----------



## pixiejenna

It's pretty shocking news because I don't recall either of them mentioning her having kids. So it makes you wonder if the cat whisperer knew and kept mum about it or if he was in the dark and found out after they got married. And ITA mother wants grandkids. I don't think that she'll want them with someone who is willing to abandon her kids. I also wonder if colt told her and how she found out. She didn't seem keen on larissa but she's never said/done anything bad too/about her. Even at the tell all she was very pleasant about her days after her DIL was arrested for domestic violence.


----------



## Nyc_chihuahua

I watch this show with my boyfriend and he HATES Colt it is so funny. He gets enraged over how stingy he is. We also both despise Eric (Leida is awful too). He is such a scammer! Lol


----------



## pixiejenna

I don't know if I think Eric is really a scammer. I don't know what he's said to Leila to make her think that he can afford to take care of her and her kid. I'm going to say that they both subscribe to the same level of denial/delusion lol. Honestly if anything Eric seems like he's really depressed possibly suffering PTSD. He said he that he wanted to go back to Afghanistan because he had nothing going on here. But he didn't because he met leida. Not too many people who did a few tours of Afghanistan actually want to go back. My guess is he wanted to go but was deemed not fit for duty. It sounded like he was looking for a suicide mission imo.


----------



## Nyc_chihuahua

pixiejenna said:


> I don't know if I think Eric is really a scammer. I don't know what he's said to Leila to make her think that he can afford to take care of her and her kid. I'm going to say that they both subscribe to the same level of denial/delusion lol. Honestly if anything Eric seems like he's really depressed possibly suffering PTSD. He said he that he wanted to go back to Afghanistan because he had nothing going on here. But he didn't because he met leida. Not too many people who did a few tours of Afghanistan actually want to go back. My guess is he wanted to go but was deemed not fit for duty. It sounded like he was looking for a suicide mission imo.



That or he’s a sociopath and wants to play with his guns in peace lol he does love to flaunt them on his Instagram


----------



## rockhollow

I find just everything about Eric scary. Leila is a piece of work with many, many problems, but Eric is making my 'creep meter' ring.
I don't think he's really let her on with promises of grandeur, but I think he's scamming Leila with what he has to offer, and will expect her to cook, clean and serve him.


----------



## TC1

How is the H did Leida's family think Eric would ever be in a position to introduce her to anyone that would help her pursue a medical career in the U.S?


----------



## pixiejenna

Azans Visa was denied again now nicole might move to him. I think that if he can't come here then he'll break it off at some point. I don't think that he wants to live with her where he is lol. https://www.newsweek.com/90-day-fia...n-report-says-nicole-may-move-morocco-1220920


----------



## ccbaggirl89

So if Larissa has been arrested twice for domestic violence but they are already married is it too late for her Visa/green card to get revoked? How does that work now??


----------



## pixiejenna

Even though they're married it doesn't mean that she has her green card yet. It can take 8-14 months after applying to get it. My question is how her arrests will affect the process. I'd be under the impression that two arrests for domestic violence would be considered to be violent offenses. I would like to think that it would prevent you from getting your green card regardless of were in the process of they currently are.


----------



## TC1

Steven is a total prick to Olga..she'd be better off raising that child alone. Kalaini has never been to her parents vacation home? ...hmm something isn't right with that. Asuelu couldn't possibly think cars are $100  he's really playing up that role..I read on a spoiler page that Kalani's family was mostly pissed because he was making a decent amount of coin and not sending her any.


----------



## pixiejenna

Colte and Larissa go car shopping cause girl needs some AC. She wants the typical millionaire big truck like a Dodge Journey he’s not into the sexy car he’s more into a Kia Soul. Girl doesn’t think that the hamster mobile is sexy enough for a big guy like Colte. Then he decided to officially propose to her by bringing her to the tallest place in Vegas. Naturally the best place to propose to someone who’s afraid of heights. The best part was watching his ride roll up to the hotel. No I take it back the best part is when they get home super late they decided to wake his mom to show her the ring lol. 

Ashley takes Jay to a farmers market to make him feel like he’s home. He freaks out about being the only black guy there. She whines about her friends not supporting her even when she makes bad decisions. So she knows she’s making a bad decision and running with it anyways. He goes to the barbershop because it’s the only place where he chill with other black people. Even these dudes who literally just met him think it’s a bad idea for him to get married. So her ex bestie thinks it’s a bad idea, total strangers think it’s a bad idea, sounds like we’re going to see a wedding soon. 

I was kind of surprised that the hospital let the camera crew film the birth. Steven was a total jack@ss towards her, yelling at her for not getting ready fast enough to leave the hospital. After he did a sh!t job washing his hand for show and then drying them off his T-shirt full of germs. Then proceeded to touch the baby when he was clearly sleeping because he felt like it.  Then she’s taking too long feeding the days old baby. He needs a swift foot up his @ss.

Kalini yells at asuelu for taking the baby out of a car seat while driving and him not wearing a seat belt. However driving a suv 80+ MPH on the highway while eating Cheetos and not wearing her own seatbelt probably is a ok. She also freaks out while driving extremely fast speeds. I feel like she’s going to send him running back home before the 90 days is up. So far her brother best family member we’ve met so far. 

Lydia shows her parents the squalor that she’s going to call home. Naturally they’re not impressed by his standard of living. I don’t know why they’re  surprised by any of this he’s clearly not a affluent guy. They really seem to enjoy bragging about how much money they have. 

Jon and Feranda make up because she’s too dumb to realize that she can very easily do better. Never have I ever heard anyone moan like that in a gym, grunts, yells yes but full on sex moans nope. He hasn’t even told his mom he’s engaged to be married in 90 days. I hope she can at least learn to spot all of these red flags in the future.


----------



## TC1

I can't handle listening to Larissa talk Colt (ie) need Big (ie) truck (ie) urgh. Pretty sure the ring he gave her still had the price tag attached,
Colti (ie) you look like millionaire  lol Dodge Journey.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Can somebody make me understand the Kalani's logic - she quite her job, so who is supposed to sponsor her babydaddy?  You have to be employed or have a sponsor if you don't.  Seems highly unlikely that her father or mother will sponsor him.  Why did she quit her job?


----------



## DC-Cutie

pixiejenna said:


> Jon and Feranda make up because she’s too dumb to realize that she can very easily do better. Never have I ever heard anyone moan like that in a gym, grunts, yells yes but full on sex moans nope. He hasn’t even told his mom he’s engaged to be married in 90 days. I hope she can at least learn to spot all of these red flags in the future.



I have family in the next small town over from Lumberton, where Jon and Fernanda live.  Let's just say, it's not culturally diverse and because she is Mexican they will probably make all sort of off-color and classless remarks about her.  My guess is that's why he hasn't told his mother.  The way his friends try to low-key make jabs at her and being mexican is an indication of how things will continue to be...  sadly.

She's a really cute girl, I hope she runs for the hills!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Jonathan is Latino and grew up in Chicago which is where his mother still lives. I think his concern about his mother is Fernanda's age. Sadly, you're right about the small town North Carolina attitude. Jonathan gets by because of his accent-less English but he may have been harassed too.


----------



## arnott

Vanilla Bean said:


> Jonathan is Latino and grew up in Chicago which is where his mother still lives. I think his concern about his mother is Fernanda's age. *Sadly, you're right about the small town North Carolina attitude. Jonathan gets by because of his accent-less English but he may have been harassed too.*



Wow,  I didn't know people are still like that.


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> I can't handle listening to Larissa talk Colt (ie) need Big (ie) truck (ie) urgh. *Pretty sure the ring he gave her still had the price tag attached*,
> Colti (ie) you look like millionaire  lol Dodge Journey.



Did you notice Larissa tried to grab the ring before he even gave it to her?!


----------



## arnott

That's interesting about Asuelu having never used a condom before because      "only slut people use them and I'm not a a slut"!


----------



## pixiejenna

I originally thought larissa way of talking annoying now I find it hilarious. She sounds like she's baby talking or talkie.

Kalani is stupid that's why she quit her job. Her parents have basically supported her and her idiot moves in life and somehow help her play the victim card. She's never lived in the real world and never will. I thought asuelus I'm not a slut comment was pure gold lol. Kaliani saying it's what smart people use to prevent pregnancy pretty much confirms that she's dumb as a box of rocks. 

I think Jon hasn't told his mom because of the age she's young and they have a huge age difference.


----------



## DC-Cutie

pixiejenna said:


> I originally thought larissa way of talking annoying now I find it hilarious. She sounds like she's baby talking or talkie.


Larissa cracks me up.  Between her manner of talking and the way she laughs and smiles after making comments, is just comedy.


----------



## TC1

DC-Cutie said:


> Can somebody make me understand the Kalani's logic - she quite her job, so who is supposed to sponsor her babydaddy?  You have to be employed or have a sponsor if you don't.  Seems highly unlikely that her father or mother will sponsor him.  Why did she quit her job?


She's also 30 years old!. Who quits their job when they have a baby and a 23 year old man child to support?


----------



## rockhollow

I like the show, and just try and pretend it's a reality show - as the seasons go on, there is less and less reality involved. If you read more that a couple of of sites, it seems nothing on the show is reality.
I like Larissa and her quest of Colty's money, but makes me sad that I now read that she's got 3 kids she's left in Brazil.
And the same for the  blond with the Jamaican - she's got children - and when was she planning to bring them into the situation?
There are so many stories about the Indonesian and Eric - I guess what we see on them in no where near the truth.

And what's up with the couple in  Russia? Where did he get the car we see him driving to the hospital ?
If she's a broke orphan - where did she get the funds to holiday in America for a month?
He was sure acting strange with her in the hospital when he went to pick her up - kind of like someone de-toxing from something. Makes you worried for her, if he can treat her like that with the camera's there, what will he be like when they really are alone.


----------



## cookie monster

The Russian girl/American are very young.  He is in a foreign country and clueless about babies, germs, and doesn’t speak Russian. I think he is probably very overwhelmed, scared, nervous. At least, that’s what I hope is the reason he came off badly.


----------



## TC1

cookie monster said:


> The Russian girl/American are very young.  He is in a foreign country and clueless about babies, germs, and doesn’t speak Russian. I think he is probably very overwhelmed, scared, nervous. At least, that’s what I hope is the reason he came off badly.


Well, the way he kept sniping at her is very telling. She just had major surgery and he wants her to jump up and get dressed when he says so...then she's taking her time getting dressed (again she just had surgery) and he's yelling at her that the baby is hungry. Of course he should stop touching a newborns face (germs) and let him sleep..I stand by my assessment that he's an asshat.


----------



## mrskolar09

rockhollow said:


> I like the show, and just try and pretend it's a reality show - as the seasons go on, there is less and less reality involved. If you read more that a couple of of sites, it seems nothing on the show is reality.
> I like Larissa and her quest of Colty's money, but makes me sad that I now read that she's got 3 kids she's left in Brazil.
> And the same for the  blond with the Jamaican - she's got children - and when was she planning to bring them into the situation?
> There are so many stories about the Indonesian and Eric - I guess what we see on them in no where near the truth.
> 
> And what's up with the couple in  Russia? Where did he get the car we see him driving to the hospital ?
> If she's a broke orphan - where did she get the funds to holiday in America for a month?
> He was sure acting strange with her in the hospital when he went to pick her up - kind of like someone de-toxing from something. Makes you worried for her, if he can treat her like that with the camera's there, what will he be like when they really are alone.



I read on a 90DF I frequent for gossip that the reason Ashley hasn’t mentioned her kids much is because she and the father agreed it was better not to expose them to filming. Supposedly she also does not feature them on her sm accounts for the same reason.  If it’s true, it’s the only smart decision she’s made so far.


----------



## TC1

mrskolar09 said:


> I read on a 90DF I frequent for gossip that the reason Ashley hasn’t mentioned her kids much is because she and the father agreed it was better not to expose them to filming. Supposedly she also does not feature them on her sm accounts for the same reason.  If it’s true, it’s the only smart decision she’s made so far.


I get that, but how does Jay..a 20 year old..actually feel about becoming a step dad to THREE kids?. These are all valid questions that a real show would ask.
A spoiler page posted clips from Larissa's Insta stories saying she's taking Coltie to Brazil to meet her family..and get him some plastic surgery, cause he needs it more than she does


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> I get that, but how does Jay..a 20 year old..actually feel about becoming a step dad to THREE kids?. These are all valid questions that a real show would ask.
> A spoiler page posted clips from Larissa's Insta stories saying she's taking Coltie to Brazil to meet her family..*and get him some plastic surgery, cause he needs it more than she does*



I wonder if she's joking.      I  can't imagine Colt agreeing to that being the cheapskate that he is.


----------



## TC1

arnott said:


> I wonder if she's joking.      I  can't imagine Colt agreeing to that being the cheapskate that he is.


She'll probably talk Coltie into some lap band surgery (it's cheaper there)


----------



## pixiejenna

I don’t think that Ashley’s kids are off the show by her doing. I think that the kids dad is the one who doesn’t want them on the show, he’s the one protecting them. She’s just going along with it because if she does it sounds better for her to appear to want to protect her kids. She knows that he’s not going to cave on the issue so she’s not wasting her time fighting him Over it.  If her kids were a priority she wouldn’t be marrying a 20 year old kid and bringing him from another country to live with them.

Who says that Larissa wants colte to get a lap band? Maybe she wants a moob reduction lol. I don’t really see him wanting plastic surgery but if he were to do it he’d definitely do it in another country because it would be way cheaper than getting it done in the US.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> I don’t think that Ashley’s kids are off the show by her doing. I think that the kids dad is the one who doesn’t want them on the show, he’s the one protecting them. She’s just going along with it because if she does it sounds better for her to appear to want to protect her kids. She knows that he’s not going to cave on the issue so she’s not wasting her time fighting him Over it.  If her kids were a priority she wouldn’t be marrying a 20 year old kid and bringing him from another country to live with them.
> 
> Who says that Larissa wants colte to get a lap band? *Maybe she wants a moob reduction lol*. I don’t really see him wanting plastic surgery but if he were to do it he’d definitely do it in another country because it would be way cheaper than getting it done in the US.



Bah ha ha!


----------



## Lubina

mrskolar09 said:


> I read on a 90DF I frequent for gossip that the reason Ashley hasn’t mentioned her kids much is because she and the father agreed it was better not to expose them to filming. Supposedly she also does not feature them on her sm accounts for the same reason.  If it’s true, it’s the only smart decision she’s made so far.


Isn't it also true that she is no stranger to Jamaica and Jamaican men, but Jay is just the first she has brought back to America?


----------



## arnott

Good lord  @ both  Steven and Jay's behaviour.   Is that how most 20 year old men act?       If I was Blondie,  I'd be sending Jay's video game playing ass back to Jamaica so fast!

I thought Eric's daughter Tasha handled the situation with Leida very well  and made Leida look like the child throwing a hissy fit.   Eric doesn't see the red flags when Leida says he should throw Tasha out onto the streets.        Next week it shows her throwing a fit about Eric paying child support.   Apparently only her side of the family matters.


----------



## rockhollow

Lubina said:


> Isn't it also true that she is no stranger to Jamaica and Jamaican men, but Jay is just the first she has brought back to America?




Yes, I saw pictures on another site where she has photos with an assortment of other men - but they are all wearing name tags, so they could just be travel photos. But does made it seem like she travels to Jamaica on a regular basis - and is she always on the look out for a potential partner.
I really can't see this relationship working, they are just not on the same page. It is disrespectful to leave the house without telling your partner - bad on him - and then she expecting him to not text anyone except his family - more disrespect.
Another sign of how immature they are is all the searching of each others phones - goodness there is not trust there.


----------



## rockhollow

I hope the Samoan guy runs so far and fast away from that toxic family. I can't image marrying that overbearing, possessive, woman - she's a nightmare and her family is not far behind her.
Everything that family does is just wrong.
Did she take him bike riding for fun or was it just another way to try and humiliate him and make her look superior?
And then sending him out to shop for the baby with the brother skulking in the background just looking for a chance to chastise him.
It didn't matter what he bought, I'm sure she would have found fault.
Yes, it wasn't the best move to try and put the baby on his shoulders, but I think he's under so much pressure to do the right thing.


----------



## bisousx

Tasha the daughter handled the situation extremely well (even if she was a total slob). I am very impressed by her self control and restraint. At her age, I would have thrown a fit, hurled insults, cried out of being betrayed by her father, I mean... it was awful watching the way she was treated by her future STEPMOTHER. I hope she doesn't develop daddy issues from the obvious lack of loyalty from her father once the new wife arrived.  If he wants an Asian wife so badly, there are thousands of other nurturing, motherly women who would love to come to the US, be grateful for his small but steady income, and treat his family well. I guess it wouldn't make for good TV though.


----------



## pixiejenna

I think that Tasha handled her evil step mom very well. I think a part of it is because her dad warned her that he threw her under the bus. I think that she’s not in a hurry to leave and will stay the length of her lease. Her POS father suggestion that she stay in some crap motel is awful. Leida only cares about herself.

I feel bad for Asuelu the family Kalani is legitimately making his life hell. And her saying that she went against her family to bring him here is BS. You brought him here to try to save face as a Mormon who had a kid out of wedlock. They berate him every chance they can over everything. Did I like him putting Oliver on his shoulders no, but guess what he’s going to make mistakes and she’s far from perfect miss I’m driving down the highway 80+ mph while eating Cheetos looking in the back seat every 2 seconds and not wearing her seatbelt properly. Of course he’s going to shut down when you and your family yell at him 24/7. 

Coltee was not flirting but I feel like this is a nightclub incident 2.0 and was set up by the producers to make it look like something it’s not. Also 10 people at $50 a person is $500 pretty reasonable if you ask me. I’ve done big events and that’s pretty average pricing. I don’t know why he’s just so cheap especially when it comes to food you’d think that’s one area he’s willing to splurge. I think that he just doesn’t like/want Brazilian food and that’s why he poo pooed it.

Steven and Olga the one couple I was hoping for is really brutal to watch. Wtf is she carrying the baby around she shouldn’t be carrying anything around she just had major surgery. He’s a immature brat who doesn’t give two ishes about anyone else only what he wants. She’s going to end up in harms way he’s very abusive towards her already and next week he whines that it’s all about the baby and not him. Of course it is you dipshit the baby is 100% dependent on her and you to live. For someone who wants thier kid to grow up in a family that he never had, he’s majorly failing.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> I think that Tasha handled her evil step mom very well. I think a part of it is because her dad warned her that he threw her under the bus. I think that she’s not in a hurry to leave and will stay the length of her lease. Her POS father suggestion that she stay in some crap motel is awful. Leida only cares about herself.
> 
> I feel bad for Asuelu the family Kalani is legitimately making his life hell. And her saying that she went against her family to bring him here is BS. You brought him here to try to save face as a Mormon who had a kid out of wedlock. They berate him every chance they can over everything. Did I like him putting Oliver on his shoulders no, but guess what he’s going to make mistakes and she’s far from perfect miss I’m driving down the highway 80+ mph while eating Cheetos looking in the back seat every 2 seconds and not wearing her seatbelt properly. Of course he’s going to shut down when you and your family yell at him 24/7.
> 
> Coltee was not flirting but I feel like this is a nightclub incident 2.0 and was set up by the producers to make it look like something it’s not. Also 10 people at $50 a person is $500 pretty reasonable if you ask me. I’ve done big events and that’s pretty average pricing. I don’t know why he’s just so cheap especially when it comes to food you’d think that’s one area he’s willing to splurge. I think that he just doesn’t like/want Brazilian food and that’s why he poo pooed it.
> 
> Steven and Olga the one couple I was hoping for is really brutal to watch. Wtf is she carrying the baby around she shouldn’t be carrying anything around she just had major surgery. He’s a immature brat who doesn’t give two ishes about anyone else only what he wants. She’s going to end up in harms way he’s very abusive towards her already and next week he whines that it’s all about the baby and not him. Of course it is you dipshit the baby is 100% dependent on her and you to live. For someone who wants thier kid to grow up in a family that he never had, he’s majorly failing.



I didn't know Kalani is Mormon!     A Mormon who gets knocked up by a stranger!       

Any comments on Ashley and Jay?


----------



## bisousx

It's so painful to watch Asuelu interact with the baby and Kalani's family. Asuelu is a bad match for anyone who isn't on his level. It's not his fault, yet he is probably the worst possible pick for a random baby daddy. Kalani has a tough, overprotective family to begin with... even if a babydaddy was well educated, American, and looked great on paper, anyone would have had an uphill climb with that family.


----------



## TC1

Leida got her IG suspended after posting memes of some of her haters. Tasha says the apartment was hers to begin with and she let her dad move in with her. That's why she wasn't going to leave..apparently she and her dad no longer speak, because of Leida and the way she treats everyone. I highly recommend the 90dayfiancetea IG page! they show receipts!


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> Leida got her IG suspended after posting memes of some of her haters. Tasha says the apartment was hers to begin with and she let her dad move in with her. That's why she wasn't going to leave..*apparently she and her dad no longer speak, because of Leida and the way she treats everyone. *I highly recommend the 90dayfiancetea IG page! they show receipts!



Oh, so Leida and Eric got married and are still together?    I was hoping Eric would pull a Ricky and go back to his ex-wife!    Because  Leida and his ex-wife are like night and day!

That's  sad.

I can't imagine Leida being a medical doctor in the US with her behaviour and her past murder charges.


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> I didn't know Kalani is Mormon!     A Mormon who gets knocked up by a stranger!
> 
> Any comments on Ashley and Jay?



She ‘’ lost her virginity to him’’ or so she says and got pregnant. Being Mormon is what instilled such good values in her like getting knocked up by an adult man child that you just met.

I felt like i forgot someone I think I missed most of thier footage. I recall Ashley pitching a hissy fit about jay receiving texts from people back him. He’s supposed to cut them all out of his life, mostly because they’re clearly all after his D lol. She was okay with him cheating back in Jamaica she’ll be damnned if he continues to cheat on her in person.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> She ‘’ lost her virginity to him’’ or so she says and got pregnant. Being Mormon is what instilled such good values in her like getting knocked up by an adult man child that you just met.
> 
> I felt like i forgot someone I think I missed most of thier footage. I recall Ashley pitching a hissy fit about jay receiving texts from people back him. He’s supposed to cut them all out of his life, mostly because they’re clearly all after his D lol. She was okay with him cheating back in Jamaica she’ll be damnned if he continues to cheat on her in person.



Who believes she lost her virginity to him?         You don't save yourself until you're almost 30 just to give it up to some random you just met!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Olga needs to get a grip!  I understand she wants those that come in contact with the baby to have clean hands, but her hands are just as germy (not even a word)!

Jay is going to find him a cute little thing and cheat on Ashley.

The scenes with Aselu crack me up.  Because he's genuinely naive.  Meanwhile, Kelani and her family are just too overpowering and too involved.  I still don't understand why she quit her job.


----------



## A1aGypsy

Whhhy, whhhhyy do they keep calling Oliver “Baby”? Not “the baby”. Baby. So annoying lol.


----------



## TC1

Fernanda "accidentally" posted nudes of Jonathan on her IG story..then deleted them and apologized  apparently it's literally no big deal.


----------



## pixiejenna

I don’t think anyone is buying that she lost her virginity to him, but he was the one who knocked her up. But I can see her getting knocked up by some rando because she’s stupid basically she’s on the same metal level as asuelu with no real life experience.

Now you guys got me hooked on the reddit forum so much tea over there. Feranda/Jon sex tape sounds awful I also don’t buy that it was a accident. They also posted that Paul said he had karine have sex tapes that include handcuffs and stuffed animals , how much do we have to pay them to burn them so they never see the light of day?


----------



## bisousx

arnott said:


> Oh, so Leida and Eric got married and are still together?    I was hoping Eric would pull a Ricky and go back to his ex-wife!    Because  Leida and his ex-wife are like night and day!
> 
> That's  sad.
> 
> I can't imagine Leida being a medical doctor in the US with her behaviour and her past murder charges.



Past murder charges?!???


----------



## arnott

bisousx said:


> Past murder charges?!???



Yeah,     someone here posted that she killed a bunch of people including a pregnant woman and her unborn child while drag racing.       And that Daddy paid the families off.


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> Fernanda "accidentally" posted nudes of Jonathan on her IG story..then deleted them and apologized  apparently it's literally no big deal.



I'm straight and I'd rather see nudes of her than of him!


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> I don’t think anyone is buying that she lost her virginity to him, but he was the one who knocked her up. But I can see her getting knocked up by some rando because she’s stupid basically she’s on the same metal level as asuelu with no real life experience.
> 
> Now you guys got me hooked on the reddit forum so much tea over there. *Feranda/Jon sex tape sounds awful I also don’t buy that it was a accident. *They also posted that Paul said he had karine have sex tapes that include handcuffs and stuffed animals , how much do we have to pay them to burn them so they never see the light of day?



It was a sex tape and not just nude pictures of Jonathan?       

I don't think anybody wants to see a sex tape with Paul in it!         And I don't want to know what freaky things they do with all those stuffed animals!         I guess they are desperate for money now  that they got kicked off the show.


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> It was a sex tape and not just nude pictures of Jonathan?
> 
> I don't think anybody wants to see a sex tape with Paul in it!         And I don't want to know what freaky things they do with all those stuffed animals!         I guess they are desperate for money now  that they got kicked off the show.



I don’t think that it was a sex tape but more of him showing off his dick kind of video but I have no desire to find out lol. 

No one wants to see that sex tape. Ita I think that they’re desperate and that’s why they are putting the idea out there in the hopes of getting some sort of deal. Their main source of money dried up and they might actually have to get real jobs.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> I don’t think that it was a sex tape but *more of him showing off his dick kind of video* but I have no desire to find out lol.
> 
> No one wants to see that sex tape. Ita I think that they’re desperate and that’s why they are putting the idea out there in the hopes of getting some sort of deal. Their main source of money dried up and they might actually have to get real jobs.



Just when you thought Jonathan couldn't get any creepier.         

New episode tonight!


----------



## bisousx

Jonathan and Fernanda have a scarf line out. Just bought two of them. They look pretty online. I think she was wearing scarves on the episodes in Chicago as well, perhaps they’ve been planning on launching this company for a while.


----------



## TC1

Steven is jealous of his own child and the fact that Olga only pays the baby attention and isn't grateful for everything he does? 
Leida blacks out because Eric won't buy her a $7000 bedroom set and is livid because he pays child support..but wants him to support HER kid??? GTFOH
And who carries around pics of their previous wedding on their phone to show others?..and try to shame Eric into giving her a bigger budget?. I cannot stand this woman. Eric should be driving her to the airport, not the flower shop.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

TC1 said:


> Steven is jealous of his own child and the fact that Olga only pays the baby attention and isn't grateful for everything he does?
> Leida blacks out because Eric won't buy her a $7000 bedroom set and is livid because he pays child support..but wants him to support HER kid??? GTFOH
> And *who carries around pics of their previous wedding on their phone to show others*?..and try to shame Eric into giving her a bigger budget?. I cannot stand this woman. Eric should be driving her to the airport, not the flower shop.



OMG! This sounds like someone I used to be friends with!


----------



## starrynite_87

TC1 said:


> Steven is jealous of his own child and the fact that Olga only pays the baby attention and isn't grateful for everything he does?
> Leida blacks out because Eric won't buy her a $7000 bedroom set and is livid because he pays child support..but wants him to support HER kid??? GTFOH
> And who carries around pics of their previous wedding on their phone to show others?..and try to shame Eric into giving her a bigger budget?. I cannot stand this woman. Eric should be driving her to the airport, not the flower shop.



I see absolutely no lies in this post. Steven needs to see a therapist, he clearly has a lot of issues from his childhood he needs to workout. His grandfather was right when he said he is immature. I was ready to throw something at the tv whenever Leida was on. My only question for Kalani is was she a baby expert right after giving birth?


----------



## TC1

It came out that Leida & Eric are already married. They got married in Jakarta in Nov 2017, so all her huffing and puffing about not going through with the wedding is a scam  (like this whole show) Imma still watch though


----------



## pixiejenna

Steven is jelly of his son and views him as competition for her attention. Steven needs some serious CBT without it he'll continue to struggle with everything. I wonder if his mom tried to get him help or not. His only family connection is with his grandparents but from what side his dad or his mom? I genuinely fear for both Olga and richie's safety. 

Leida and Eric go furniture shopping much like another couple did and went home empty handed. Also I live just south of Wisconsin and know a lot of people who have second homes there. I can't imagine a furniture store selling 4000+ couches near were he lives. I've never been to his town but to put in perspective that sofa is 5-6 months of his rent. Not to mention that store didn't have the look of a expensive furniture store. It looked pretty bargain basement. Either he was lying about the prices  or TLC must have paid these stores off for filming locations outside of the house. I honestly don't think that leida really cares about the rest of his family as long as he takes care of her son and herself. Kind of sad that the most mature of the bunch is the youngest and wearing a tail. 

I missed the cat whisperer but from what I gathered more fighting with his family.

Asulo is a GD saint next to the family kaliani. He literally sits there and takes their abuse/bullying pretty much every day. While acting like their ish doesn't stink and she perpetuates it. Pretty much at this point berating him is their new hobby. I feel like he should take Oliver home with him. Save him from growing up with a pack of wolves.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Asuelu is a sweet, loving guy who's also funny. I can't imagine him married to Kalani but I hope he has parental visitation rights with his son.

ETA: There were a couple of Samoan families with kids at my high school when I was there. This show is the first time I've heard what I would assume is the proper pronunciation of Samoa. I wonder if other countries butcher and mispronounce names the way we do in the states.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm still confused at Asuelu thinking Kalani is white.  He's made that reference one too many times and oddly, Kalani doesn't correct him...


----------



## mrskolar09

Father Kalani doesn’t seem super proud of his Samoan heritage.  I would imagine he didn’t push much importance on that half of their bloodline.  It seems as if their mom’s white American heritage is of far more importance.  Plus the general stereotype of an American is a white person to many foreigners.  

Kalani is Chantel 2.0... she trashes her fiancé nonstop to her family, then wonders why they have problems with him.


----------



## pixiejenna

Because she's lighter skin than him. I feel like a lot of mixed kids whose moms are white in general identify themselves as white as well. I remember when I was a kid I learned that I was part  Filipino and when we had to do the required state testing you have to fill out what race you are. I wasn't sure what to put because there's no I'm mixed option,  so I asked my teacher and she said that I am white because my mom is white. I know a lot of people who have mixed kids and they more often then not identify their kids as the "white" kids of the family. 

She's 50/50 his son is 25/75 but I don't think that he cares about the math. His son has lighter skin than him and that's enough to make him happy. Even though father kailai seems to hate his own culture asualu seems to have some similar views engrained in him. He doesn't hate his culture like father kaliani but he clearly wants his kids to be lighter skin than he has. Probably because he believes that it will make their lives easier.


----------



## rockhollow

it's heartbreaking to see the way Kalani and her family treat Asuelu. I think Asuelu knows but chooses to ignore the treatment - up to a point, and then he either totally shuts down or blows up.
As much I'd like to see him just dump this whole family, I think he's stay around for his son. If there is no marriage, it might be more difficult for him to keep in contact with the son - which hopefully is the most important thing to him.
How sad that Kalani and her family seem to feel embarrassed by their Samoan roots.


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> *It came out that Leida & Eric are already married. They got married in Jakarta in Nov 2017*, so all her huffing and puffing about not going through with the wedding is a scam  (like this whole show) Imma still watch though



I wonder if the flowers she showed the florist were from her wedding to Eric.          

New episode tonight!


----------



## starrynite_87

Leida is a total nightmare. Am I the only one that thinks that Ashley’s friend Natalie night have something to do with the online comments?


----------



## TC1

starrynite_87 said:


> Leida is a total nightmare. Am I the only one that thinks that Ashley’s friend Natalie night have something to do with the online comments?


Ashley said online that it was a guy she rejected in high school and the police dealt with it.


----------



## bisousx

mrskolar09 said:


> Father Kalani doesn’t seem super proud of his Samoan heritage.  I would imagine he didn’t push much importance on that half of their bloodline.  It seems as if their mom’s white American heritage is of far more importance.  Plus the general stereotype of an American is a white person to many foreigners.
> 
> Kalani is Chantel 2.0... she trashes her fiancé nonstop to her family, then wonders why they have problems with him.



To provide a different perspective, we don’t know that Father Kalani is ashamed of his culture and didn’t push the importance of it. If that was the case, Kalani wouldn’t have spent the extensive amount of time in Samoa that she did. Heck, the girls’ names are Kalani and Kolini. If the dad was so ashamed, he could have  named them something American like Kim and Kourtney lol. 

Kalani’s father is all too aware of what being poor in a third world country can make a person do. Doubtful that he would be suspicious or concerned if Kalani dated a successful Samoan businessman or someone of that level. Asuelu is a very low educated nobody. He can barely defend himself so he either shuts down or he cries. It’s cringeworthy. He doesn’t care that much for his son yet (hence the apology to Kalani’s family for showing up late in the baby’s life), he just wants a better life for himself.


----------



## rockhollow

Well I was quite surprised to see some true emotion coming from Kalani and Asuelu. It was the first time they seems to really connect and were able to express their feelings.
I don't know if it will last, but was nice to see.


----------



## TC1

Fernanda is the only one that has a lick of common sense...yet is constantly reminded how young she is...


----------



## arnott

Kalani gets knocked up yet again because Asuelu doesn't want to use condoms because they are for "slut     people"!


----------



## TC1

I can't deal with Steven and his manipulative behaviour. He keeps threatening to take the baby to the U.S to scare Olga and control her. He's an assh*le.. The poor baby was crying so hard because he was away from him mom for 3 hours (cause she's nursing) and he just barks at her "feed him" uhh...you didn't consider that you can't breast feed him with your breasts in the U.S Steven?


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> I can't deal with Steven and his manipulative behaviour. He keeps threatening to take the baby to the U.S to scare Olga and control her. He's an assh*le.. The poor baby was crying so hard because he was away from him mom for 3 hours (cause she's nursing) and he just barks at her "feed him" *uhh...you didn't consider that you can't breast feed him with your breasts in the U.S Steven? *


----------



## pixiejenna

Of course slut people will keep having babies if you don’t want to have more kids right now and you can’t use birth control or use condoms you’re going to have to abstain from having sex. Pretty sure the Mormon Church taught you about that. I think that Kalani might have ppd and that’s why she’s so upset about having another kid right now. She keeps acting like she’s the adult of the two, guess what most adults don’t quit thier jobs after they have a kid and move into free housing from mommy and daddy. I’m over her holier than thou attitude towards him. She couldn’t even tell her mom that she’s pregnant she had asuelu do it.

Ashly’s friend is cray cray if she’s dumb enough to do this let her. I don’t think that the way she approached Ashley had any other  possible outcome than it did. If she approached it differently she might have had a actual conversation.

Jon legitimately believes that he’s the good guy and feranda is in the wrong. You work a 14 hour day and stay out another hour later than you told her you would. She’s literally stuck at home 15 hours a day by herself of course she wants you to come home she’s probably stir crazy. He acts like he’s made so many sacrifices for her and other then monetarily he really hasn’t. He’s not around and she wants a genuine relationship with him. If he wanted a trophy wife who would be happy not being around him he should have found one. Feranda has a very strong family orientation as many people from her culture dose. I also think that he probably drinks too much.

Steven and Olga are still struggling with how to manage day to day life. I’m afraid for Olga because he pretty much has his mind that he’s taking Richie him with him and that’s it. I feel bad for her she’s legitimately scared of loosing her kid. I can’t imagine that she would allow it because of how she grew up. I don’t see her letting him take her kid from her to America and leaving her in Russia all alone.

Eric and Lidia total trash.  Even his dad was like wtf who kicks thier kid out. The fact that he feels that she’s his  priority because she’ll threaten to leave and his daughter is here is absolutely disgusting. I also hate her talking about giving up her medical career to be here with him. B we all know that not only do you not have one there you’ll never have one here either. She can’t have a career in her field since she killed people and daddy paid them off. And she can’t have one here either, not only dose she not have the credentials she publicly posted medical records to her step daughter, a hippa violation. Also how can he get a haircut and still look like crap? His ex wife is seriously a saint dealing with this piece of trash and trying to make things work for her kids. Her poor kids have to deal with this not only did Lidia kick out his kid she did it in front of his other kid. She doesn’t care about his kids but cares about her son which is why she kicked his daughter out. So her son can have his own room. She basically expects him to sacrifice everything to make her life easier.

Larissa made nice with Coltee because she doesn’t want to go home. Then they go to dinner with his friends who looked very uncomfortable the whole time. He makes two more people suffer in the car of no A/C. Naturally after spending 2 hours putting on make up she’s upset that it melted off in his car. She pitches a hissy fit because he doesn’t complement her enough. For some reason they go to the restaurant where she accuses him of flirting with a waitress. Was this a test to see how he’d react in round two? I hope this poor waitress got paid extra for being dragged into round two.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Of course slut people will keep having babies if you don’t want to have more kids right now and you can’t use birth control or use condoms you’re going to have to abstain from having sex. Pretty sure the Mormon Church taught you about that. I think that Kalani might have ppd and that’s why she’s so upset about having another kid right now. She keeps acting like she’s the adult of the two, guess what most adults don’t quit thier jobs after they have a kid and move into free housing from mommy and daddy. I’m over her holier than thou attitude towards him. She couldn’t even tell her mom that she’s pregnant she had asuelu do it.
> 
> Ashly’s friend is cray cray if she’s dumb enough to do this let her. I don’t think that the way she approached Ashley had any other  possible outcome than it did. If she approached it differently she might have had a actual conversation.
> 
> Jon legitimately believes that he’s the good guy and feranda is in the wrong. You work a 14 hour day and stay out another hour later than you told her you would. She’s literally stuck at home 15 hours a day by herself of course she wants you to come home she’s probably stir crazy. He acts like he’s made so many sacrifices for her and other then monetarily he really hasn’t. He’s not around and she wants a genuine relationship with him. If he wanted a trophy wife who would be happy not being around him he should have found one. Feranda has a very strong family orientation as many people from her culture dose. I also think that he probably drinks too much.
> 
> Steven and Olga are still struggling with how to manage day to day life. I’m afraid for Olga because he pretty much has his mind that he’s taking Richie him with him and that’s it. I feel bad for her she’s legitimately scared of loosing her kid. I can’t imagine that she would allow it because of how she grew up. I don’t see her letting him take her kid from her to America and leaving her in Russia all alone.
> 
> Eric and Lidia total trash.  Even his dad was like wtf who kicks thier kid out. The fact that he feels that she’s his  priority because she’ll threaten to leave and his daughter is here is absolutely disgusting. I also hate her talking about giving up her medical career to be here with him. B we all know that not only do you not have one there you’ll never have one here either. She can’t have a career in her field since she killed people and daddy paid them off. *And she can’t have one here either, not only dose she not have the credentials she publicly posted medical records to her step daughter*, a hippa violation. Also how can he get a haircut and still look like crap? His ex wife is seriously a saint dealing with this piece of trash and trying to make things work for her kids. Her poor kids have to deal with this not only did Lidia kick out his kid she did it in front of his other kid. She doesn’t care about his kids but cares about her son which is why she kicked his daughter out. So her son can have his own room. She basically expects him to sacrifice everything to make her life easier.
> 
> Larissa made nice with Coltee because she doesn’t want to go home. Then they go to dinner with his friends who looked very uncomfortable the whole time. He makes two more people suffer in the car of no A/C. Naturally after spending 2 hours putting on make up she’s upset that it melted off in his car. She pitches a hissy fit because he doesn’t complement her enough. For some reason they go to the restaurant where she accuses him of flirting with a waitress. Was this a test to see how he’d react in round two? I hope this poor waitress got paid extra for being dragged into round two.



Leida posted medical records to her step daughter?        Which one and why?


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> Leida posted medical records to her step daughter?        Which one and why?


She posted tashas medical records because she can she's Eric's daughter so as her stepmother she has the right or something along those lines lol. Tasha had mono which is why she took time off of work and Eric actually paid rent until she was well enough to go back to work.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> She posted tashas medical records because she can she's Eric's daughter so as her stepmother she has the right or something along those lines lol. Tasha had mono which is why she took time off of work and Eric actually paid rent until she was well enough to go back to work.



And she posted that to complain that money is being taken away from her and her son?!


----------



## arnott

Jesse was trying so hard to play nice on the Live Show after coming off as a jerk in the last 2 Tell-alls!             

And Luis is already married to another American woman with a kid on the way.


----------



## arnott

Double post.


----------



## starrynite_87

bisousx said:


> To provide a different perspective, we don’t know that Father Kalani is ashamed of his culture and didn’t push the importance of it. If that was the case, Kalani wouldn’t have spent the extensive amount of time in Samoa that she did. Heck, the girls’ names are Kalani and Kolini. If the dad was so ashamed, he could have  named them something American like Kim and Kourtney lol.
> 
> Kalani’s father is all too aware of what being poor in a third world country can make a person do. Doubtful that he would be suspicious or concerned if Kalani dated a successful Samoan businessman or someone of that level. Asuelu is a very low educated nobody. He can barely defend himself so he either shuts down or he cries. It’s cringeworthy. He doesn’t care that much for his son yet (hence the apology to Kalani’s family for showing up late in the baby’s life), he just wants a better life for himself.



I agree that he’s not ashamed of his culture. In my opinion he seems to have the mentality that white is right. I wouldn’t be surprised if growing up he taught his kids that they were some how better because they were half white and that it was expected of them to date/marry white people only. I think this mentality plays a huge part in the way Kalani and her siblings look at and treat Asuelu. Kalani is a bum that makes sh*tty decisions, but will look down on Asuelu for being immature. Someone needs to let her know she’s just as immature as he is.


----------



## TC1

Steven and Kalani both saying the';re worried about Olga/Asuelu coming to the U.S only for 'all the opportunities" but neither of them have jobs or contribute to society  so who's sponsoring these Visa's???


----------



## starrynite_87

TC1 said:


> Steven and Kalani both saying the';re worried about Olga/Asuelu coming to the U.S only for 'all the opportunities" but neither of them have jobs or contribute to society  so who's sponsoring these Visa's???



The audacity of Steven of all people, who is unemployed and living in his grandmother’s house to fix his mouth and say he’s taking the baby to America with him...bruh, really? Kalani and Steven think way too highly of themselves and I’m pretty sure after a few years in America Olga and Asuelu will realize that what complete losers those two are.


----------



## rockhollow

arnott said:


> Kalani gets knocked up yet again because Asuelu doesn't want to use condoms because they are for "slut     people"!



And it's all Asuelu's fault cause Kalani wasn't there when it happened!


----------



## arnott

rockhollow said:


> And it's all Asuelu's fault cause Kalani wasn't there when it happened!



Yeah,  I was  when Kalani said in an accusatory tone,   "You got me pregnant!".


----------



## bisousx

Oh Kalani. When you know your man is stupid and truly lives in ignorance, the burden is on you to use protection since you chose to stay with him after he reveals himself time and time again. She was born and raised in the US, in a county with a very good education system. There’s no excuses that she doesn’t know how to prevent a pregnancy.

It’s interesting that everyone dislikes her and thinks Asuelu is precious. I find him repulsive in so many ways.


----------



## bisousx

I just read something horrific about sweet Olga’s family past  now I can’t un-see it. Someone save Olga!

Fernanda’s just acting like any teenager would be if left at home all day... except she really did find a sugardaddy in Jonathan if you want to look at it that way: boob job, school paid for, new car, new house. She certainly isn’t stuck at home if he bought her a car. Go and do something with your life instead of throwing a tantrum.


----------



## rockhollow

At first I was kind of thinking 'poor Frenanda' - home alone all day with no friends.
But then reading disousx's comments, I think - wait, yes, she had everything she wants materially, what's stopping her from going out and finding things and people to complete her life.
She could really do anything she wanted all day, and if the boo complained well - too bad!
That said, she is very young and immature.

It was just so foolish that Kalani seemed to think that we should all be feeling sorry for her with this second pregnancy - sorry, just isn't happening. I think she might have been fully  aware that a second baby was going to come. I'm sure she knows mommy and daddy we continue to look after her and her growing family.


----------



## TC1

If Fernanda knew that Jonathan was going to be out with a friend, why would she not have thought to call her friends for one of those 6 hour skype calls they talked about?..it all seemed a bit staged to fight over him being 45 mins later than usual.


----------



## bisousx

TC1 said:


> If Fernanda knew that Jonathan was going to be out with a friend, why would she not have thought to call her friends for one of those 6 hour skype calls they talked about?..it all seemed a bit staged to fight over him being 45 mins later than usual.



 I don’t think it was staged. Her tears were real
and she was foaming at the mouth. It’s just how a lot of 19-year-olds would react. I might’ve done the same thing at that age ha ha


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

I was just gonna say that. Fernanda is a teenager, and is acting her age. It's hard to regulate your emotions at that age, everything is SO intense. Also, is she even allowed to drive here? I don't think she has a license.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Also, I'm so done with Leida. She is a brat, and way too old to act like that. I would send her back right now.


----------



## arnott

bisousx said:


> I don’t think it was staged. Her tears were real
> *and she was foaming at the mouth. *It’s just how a lot of 19-year-olds would react. *I might’ve done the same thing at that age ha ha*



I   LOLed!


----------



## nashpoo

bisousx said:


> I just read something horrific about sweet Olga’s family past  now I can’t un-see it. Someone save Olga!
> 
> Fernanda’s just acting like any teenager would be if left at home all day... except she really did find a sugardaddy in Jonathan if you want to look at it that way: boob job, school paid for, new car, new house. She certainly isn’t stuck at home if he bought her a car. Go and do something with your life instead of throwing a tantrum.



I'm dying to know what you read about Olga's family!!!


----------



## starrynite_87

I read somewhere that Colt cheated on Larissa with a fan... gross


----------



## TC1

starrynite_87 said:


> I read somewhere that Colt cheated on Larissa with a fan... gross


Colt was busted sending numerous texts to different women..and one he sent a video of him...ummm pleasuring himself. No wonder Larissa called him an attention whore, he clearly loves it.


----------



## bisousx

nashpoo said:


> I'm dying to know what you read about Olga's family!!!



Her parents killed her sister in a horrific manner. Olga was in the house  after they were convicted and sent to a mental institution, she went to an orphanage. I unfortunately read the graphic version. Olga is just so sweet, she has no one except friends to guide her away from methhead Steven.


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> Yeah,  I was  when Kalani said in an accusatory tone,   "You got me pregnant!".


This disgusts me she has such a I'm a victim mentality everything is someone else's fault. She refuses to take any sort of responsibility for her own actions. You had unprotected sex with him you know what the consequences are. It's just as much your fault as it is his. I also feel like she's using this to her advantage with her family. Just another way for her to smear him to them. 

The funny thing is what does she think is going to happen if she abstains from having sex with him/makes him use a condom? He's not going home he wants to be here. And if he goes somewhere else you're better off knowing now vs after your married and are on the hook supporting him for 10+ years.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> This disgusts me she has such a I'm a victim mentality everything is someone else's fault. She refuses to take any sort of responsibility for her own actions. You had unprotected sex with him you know what the consequences are. It's just as much your fault as it is his. *I also feel like she's using this to her advantage with her family. Just another way for her to smear him to them. *
> 
> The funny thing is what does she think is going to happen if she abstains from having sex with him/makes him use a condom? He's not going home he wants to be here. And if he goes somewhere else you're better off knowing now vs after your married and are on the hook supporting him for 10+ years.



Yeah,   the whole thing about him getting her pregnant again so he can trap her into marrying him so he can stay in the US is  .


----------



## pixiejenna

Steven and Olga have a go fund me with a goal of $15,000. So far they’re up to $3,400!

https://www.gofundme.com/StevenandOlga


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Every time I look at Jonathan, I see Ricky's better looking cousin. It is not appealing.


----------



## starrynite_87

pixiejenna said:


> This disgusts me she has such a I'm a victim mentality everything is someone else's fault. She refuses to take any sort of responsibility for her own actions. You had unprotected sex with him you know what the consequences are. It's just as much your fault as it is his. I also feel like she's using this to her advantage with her family. Just another way for her to smear him to them.
> 
> The funny thing is what does she think is going to happen if she abstains from having sex with him/makes him use a condom? He's not going home he wants to be here. And if he goes somewhere else you're better off knowing now vs after your married and are on the hook supporting him for 10+ years.



Kalani is just as immature as Asuelu. It also doesn’t help that her family enables her terrible decision making and don’t seem to hold her accountable for her actions. Is Kalani the youngest in the family? She behaved like a teenage girl forced to tell her parents she’s pregnant.


----------



## starrynite_87

pixiejenna said:


> This disgusts me she has such a I'm a victim mentality everything is someone else's fault. She refuses to take any sort of responsibility for her own actions. You had unprotected sex with him you know what the consequences are. It's just as much your fault as it is his. I also feel like she's using this to her advantage with her family. Just another way for her to smear him to them.
> 
> The funny thing is what does she think is going to happen if she abstains from having sex with him/makes him use a condom? He's not going home he wants to be here. And if he goes somewhere else you're better off knowing now vs after your married and are on the hook supporting him for 10+ years.



Kalani is just as immature as Asuelu. It also doesn’t help that her family enables her terrible decision making and don’t seem to hold her accountable for her actions. Is Kalani the youngest in the family? She behaved like a teenage girl forced to tell her parents she’s pregnant.


----------



## TC1

Kalani is 30 years old..she acts like a teenager. I can't for the life of me understand why she's so afraid of her sister. 
Steven lying about the visa is just another telling sign of what a shady creep he is.


----------



## fabuleux

You guys realize that this is all scripted, right?


----------



## pixiejenna

Fernanda is truly way too good for Jon. Sadly she's too young to know better. He gives off such a sleazy vibe. 

Eric you're a POS and I would be shocked if any of your kids came to your wedding. For the love of God his 7 year old daughter is the most mature person on this show. Also leida is so awful that they have to pay someone for her to talk too lol. Props to the makeup lady I hope you got OT for that.

Steven lied about filing for Olga's K1 Visa which is a surprise to no one but Olga. The only thing I enjoyed was how happy Olga was when he proposed to her reaction was very genuine. Unfortunately the way he did it was disgusting. First break the news that he lied, then "grant her permission" to keep her kid, then propose to her. His mind fcuk game is strong and he's extremely manipulative. I think that possibly Olga's past is why she's so tolerant of his behavior because she's been through worse.

The family kaliani is exhausting to watch so much drama about nothing. I feel like they're wannabe kartrashians. I also don't understand why her sister takes kaliani pregnancy news so badly she already got knocked up by him once why would this surprise her? I also found it telling that when her friend asked her what she thought was sexy about asualu it was crickets and then she said his dick. Girl you had to think way too long for that answer.

Larissa trying to make nice with debbie was awkward to watch as looking at her miss shaped behind. I think the thing I love the most about larissa  is the faces she makes. Ironically I felt like the nail ladies did a lot better job meditating the two of them than anyone else could especially coltee. 


Ashley gets married by elvis and a week later finds out Jay created a tinder account the day they got back. Again she's the only person on earth who is shocked by this behaviour. Now she's upset because he's been cheating on her the whole time and she can't live in denial anymore because he's here. Now she's stuck with this kid she can't kick out because she's responsible for him. He's also made it clear he's not leaving. I don't know how this process works but why not see how to get this annulled and send him back home asap.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> The family kaliani is exhausting to watch so much drama about nothing. *I feel like they're wannabe kartrashians.* I also don't understand why her sister takes kaliani pregnancy news so badly she already got knocked up by him once why would this surprise her? *I also found it telling that when her friend asked her what she thought was sexy about asualu it was crickets and then she said his dick.* Girl you had to think way too long for that answer.



Funny you should say that,   I was just thinking that Kolini reminds me of Khloe!        

I always find Kalani's parts painful to watch,   but that was the one time I laughed out loud!       Then Kalani said,  "What else could be sexy?"     And Kolini replied,  "Lots of things you weirdo!".    

Also,  it looked like Kalani was wearing a penis headband but the camera was cutting it off.    I wonder why.


----------



## TC1

fabuleux said:


> You guys realize that this is all scripted, right?


Oh yes, 100%  Isn't all "reality" TV?


----------



## bisousx

fabuleux said:


> You guys realize that this is all scripted, right?



Aw come on, let us have our fun!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

pixiejenna said:


> Ashley gets married by elvis and a week later finds out Jay created a tinder account the day they got back. Again she's the only person on earth who is shocked by this behaviour. Now she's upset because he's been cheating on her the whole time and she can't live in denial anymore because he's here. Now she's stuck with this kid she can't kick out because she's responsible for him. He's also made it clear he's not leaving. I don't know how this process works but why not see how to get this annulled and send him back home asap.


I thought Jay said in a very early episode that his mom was in the US. So I was wondering why he needed Ashley anyway when his mother is already here. Pretty sure he wouldn't have to go back because of the tie to the mother, although I bet the mother couldn't sponsor him financially and Ashley could.


----------



## arnott

I'm sure no one feels sympathy for Ashley after she iced out her best friend who tried to warn her!


----------



## rockhollow

We're all aware of how 'reality TV' is made, but that doesn't mean we don't watch it and want to comment on it. These people on the show are living these lives.

I was not surprised to hear that Steven hadn't even applied for her visa - I'm surprised he was even  able to figure out how to buy his ticket to Russia, the show staff most likely did all that for him. And the lawyer (probably paid for by the show) did all the work for the paperwork to get the baby US citizenship.
The only thing I'm hoping for is that Olga will get her green card and make a life for herself and son in the US.

As for that 'Gofundme' page, that should be against the law! I did go and look at it and he's complaining that he's only making $16 and hour at his job and that he wants to go to school for 8 years to get a career - so they need help - I'm sad to see people actually sending them money - give that money to someone who really needs it!!!


----------



## pixiejenna

The go fund me is pretty disgusting that they feel that they are  entitled to free money because they had a kid. I’m surprised that they have raised as much as they have one person donated $1000! I feel like once Olga gets her green card and can work she’ll be out earning Steven in no time.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> The go fund me is pretty disgusting that they feel that they are  entitled to free money because they had a kid. I’m surprised that they have raised as much as they have one person donated $1000!* I feel like once Olga gets her green card and can work she’ll be out earning Steven in no time.*



I don't think she will unless she becomes a model or something,  but if she does I can see Steven being a jealous jerk about it,   just like Russ was with Pao!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

arnott said:


> I'm sure no one feels sympathy for Ashley after she iced out her best friend who tried to warn her!



I couldn't stand that so-called best friend. I think TLC really enjoyed having taped her getaway on the scooter.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

fabuleux said:


> You guys realize that this is all scripted, right?



That's overstating the producers' involvement in reality TV. They lead and push but some of these gems are thanks to the wacky individuals cast in the shows. The real genius is in the casting.


----------



## TC1

Coltee send a dick pic to someone and she posted it. Apparently Coltee is hung like a light switch 
Then Kalani posted about it, and he went after her for giving up her job and having her family take care of her. LOL
These 2 fighting on the internet is hilarious. Then Kalani said Coltee has bigger boobs than she does and he blocked her on IG


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> Coltee send a dick pic to someone and she posted it. *Apparently Coltee is hung like a light switch*
> Then Kalani posted about it, and he went after her for giving up her job and having her family take care of her. LOL
> These 2 fighting on the internet is hilarious. Then Kalani said Coltee has bigger boobs than she does and he blocked her on IG



What does that mean?


----------



## arnott

Vanilla Bean said:


> I couldn't stand that so-called best friend.* I think TLC really enjoyed having taped her getaway on the scooter.*



The one thing I noticed about that was her not wearing a helmet!             Over here I think it's illegal to not wear a helmet even bicycling!


----------



## Luv n bags

arnott said:


> What does that mean?



I read it to mean like an extra belly button. [emoji23]


----------



## TC1

LOL you guys..like a light switch toggle (the part that goes up and down)...SMALL


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> LOL you guys..like a light switch toggle (the part that goes up and down)...SMALL



I thought you meant the opposite!       Because Larissa announced to his friends at dinner that it was big!


----------



## arnott

New episode on in about an hour!


----------



## TC1

Larissa's dress was actually nice and fit her very well..good find for her and Colt's wallet at Goodwill. 
Can't say the same for Leida's dress.


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> Larissa's dress was actually nice and fit her very well..good find for her and Colt's wallet at Goodwill.
> Can't say the same for Leida's dress.



I'm not familiar with Goodwill.    Does that mean her dress is used?


----------



## TC1

arnott said:


> I'm not familiar with Goodwill.    Does that mean her dress is used?


Yes..well, it means it was donated, to be re-sold.


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> Yes..well, it means it was donated, to be re-sold.



I see,  as awful as Larissa and Leida act sometimes I don't think they are demanding gold diggers.     Larissa is wearing a 2nd hand dress and Leida is stuck sharing a tiny bed with Eric that's meant for one person!    Eric won't even buy them a proper bed!   Both of their weddings were pretty bare bones basic.


----------



## TC1

Fernanda is so sweet. "I'm marrying the man of my dreams"
Leida "I did it, I always wanted to come to America"


----------



## TC1

Pics of Jay & Ashley's Vegas wedding were posted online and Natalie was at the wedding. You think the producers would do a better job of covering their tracks if they really wanted us to believe that blow up outside the house before she took off on her scooter. 
Can't wait for the tell all next week!


----------



## mrskolar09

TC1 said:


> Larissa's dress was actually nice and fit her very well..good find for her and Colt's wallet at Goodwill.
> Can't say the same for Leida's dress.



I agree, Larissa looked very pretty.  I especially liked her veil, I had a similar one when I got married.  

Leida’s dress was pretty enough but the fit was atrocious.  And her obnoxious personality didn’t exactly help matters.  She and Eric are a good match.  She’s a witch and he’s a willing fool.


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> Pics of Jay & Ashley's Vegas wedding were posted online and Natalie was at the wedding. *You think the producers would do a better job of covering their tracks if they really wanted us to believe that blow up outside the house before she took off on her scooter. *
> Can't wait for the tell all next week!



 

 I knew there were Elvis weddings but I had never heard vows like that before.    I enjoyed that part!


----------



## arnott

mrskolar09 said:


> I agree, Larissa looked very pretty.  I especially liked her veil, I had a similar one when I got married.
> 
> Leida’s dress was pretty enough but the fit was atrocious.  And her obnoxious personality didn’t exactly help matters.  She and Eric are a good match. * She’s a witch and he’s a willing fool.*



Great description!           At the "willing fool" part I'm imagining the happy goofy face he made at Leida when they were sitting at the picnic bench and she was thanking him for choosing her over his daughter!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

arnott said:


> I knew there were Elvis weddings but I had never heard vows like that before.    I enjoyed that part!


That was hysterical!


----------



## pixiejenna

Finally caught the last episode. Next week with the reunion looks like it will be entertaining.

First I can’t believe the whole domestic issue with colt and Larissa happened days before the wedding and they still got married? They deserve each other. Also the fact that colte made sure he matched his mom for his wedding is freaking hilarious lol. I also think that colte invited his cousins to the wedding to see how she’d react to it. He was trying to provoke her and if she flipped out it would be the perfect reason for him to walk away. I’m shocked that she wore a dress from good will. I’m guessing that mama Debbie found it.

I don’t know if Olga and Steven will make it the long run. But I think that she will do everything in her power to make it work to keep her family together. Also no Steven the baby isn’t crying because you’re leaving he’s crying cause he’s a baby.

Jon and verandas wedding was kind of depressing.

The family Kalani allowed a adult get married shocking. I think that asuelu is at least genuine with his feelings about her.

Ashley found out Jay was cheating on her the day after the wedding. If she was smart she’d cut him loose and accept the loss. But girl isn’t going to do that and he clearly doesn’t want to go home.\

I forgot Eric and Leida. You’re a freaking marine and can’t remember to bring your own pants to your wedding? More self sabotage? I can’t imagine him having your back in life & death situations after bragging about how every day is game day.


----------



## starrynite_87

Watching the way Asuelu reacted to all the yelling during the reunion, I think he might be on the Autism spectrum. My brother is Autistic and he reacts the same exact way when there is yelling or loud noises.


----------



## pixiejenna

Last night was all about colte and Larissa literally showing up.

Steven still believes he deserves respect for yelling at his fiancé who’s recovering from literally being cut in half to have his kid. He’s done so much for her. . .

Eric and Ledia continue on with thier misery and a lot of fake crocodile tears from the spawn of satin for being shown in her true colors. She’s still under the impression that she is going to have a career in the US. Also rumor mill has it that she’s knocked up.

Kalaini and company are upset that he didn’t send her money, apparently his money went to his parents. Her sister is still bitter about being replaced by Oliver’s actual dad. 

Ashley and jay are hard to watch. He’s basically the living the shaggy it wasn’t me song in front of them cast and yet claims he’s taking responsibility for his actions. Also thier timeline is sloppy they were already married in Jamaica in 2017, then decided to get married in the US. They also got married at the courthouse before they went to Vegas because the wedding they planned for was on day 88 and they didn’t have time to get to Vegas before his 90 days were up. You wish Ashley would grow a brain and cut her losses but sadly she hasn’t. However the rumor mill has it they’re over and jay started a go fund me to stay in the us which is no longer up,

Feranda and Jon were awfully smug for a  pedophile and his child bride. The producers have made them and colte & Larissa the new Russ/pao & afansa/Jorge. I think that it’s sad that the 19 year old is at the same maturity level as her 30 something husband. At least she’s entitled to act l9ke a child she’s still 19 Jon is old enough to know better. Rumor mils has it that they split.

Colte and Larissa show up late, possibly thanks to the producers wanting to create more drama. The airlines  lost Larissa’s luggage and she demands make up and dresses galore so she can go out and face her enemies looking fabulous. I think that they’re made for each other because they legitimately seem to feed off of each other’s craziness. Like alone they’re annoyingly obnoxious but together they’re a typhoon of insanity. She literally came in and starts yelling at everything and everyone.


----------



## bisousx

Fernanda has since left Jonathan to pursue a modeling career.  After a couple weeks, she realize that she would not be able to have the same nice lifestyle that Jonathon provided for her. She’s asked him to forgive her, but he won’t take her back. Per his IG screenshots.

Larissa and Coltee are pure entertainment. This is what reality TV is made of! 

I think the entire cast is genuinely a little bit jealous of them, not for anything that they own or how they look, but for their popularity.  It’s sad to see a bunch of adults ganging up on Larissa. Fernanda is acting like the teenager she is, so that’s sort of excusable.  Larissa is on point that Fernanda has no personality and is super boring to watch on TV.  I am kind of shocked that they would go in at Larissa knowing that there would be rebuttals about Fernanda’s age when they first met (Jon basically dating a 16 year old).


----------



## mcb100

^I thought that Fernanda was smarter than that but I guess not. Who embarks on a new career journey without taking into any consideration the amount of money that you are going to make, especially just starting out? That's usually the first thing that people research before they take on a new job is the starting salary. My feelings are that she *just* moved to the US, it's kind of naive even for a 19 year old to think that you just started a new career (with no starting skills) and you're gonna start off making millions. I remember I was living in my own place at age 20 but I still didn't have unrealistic expectations or anything.

If she wanted to be less dependent on people, (because relationships don't always work out with people, just being honest.) then home girl should have went to school to get some skills or something before she just dropped everything and moved over here with Jon.


----------



## bisousx

Fernanda is not that smart. She had it made with Jon and should have milked it a little longer if that’s the direction she wanted to go in. She had a new car, nice house, education paid for, a devoted husband who stooped to her childish level at the tell all just to defend her.. but that wasn’t enough. He even went and bought them new Louboutins for the tell all!  Now Fernanda is the one who looks like she used Jon for a greencard, then dumped him because she thought she didn’t need him anymore.


----------



## mrskolar09

Fernanda isn’t the sharpest tool in the shed lol.  She looks every bit as deplorable as she’s accused Larissa of being.  She also comes off as rather full of herself.  She really thinks she’s something, and while not ugly by any means, she’s not what I would term drop dead gorgeous.


----------



## TC1

Steven was pretty smug stating that he was the one who raised the money for Olga's K1 Visa so he didn't need a sponsor. Well, he set up a Go Fund Me page and raised the money..but that's about it. 
I didn't know about Fernanda leaving Jon, she seemed to be the only cast member who wasn't acting a fool.


----------



## pixiejenna

Fernanda is a 19 year old of course she didn't bother to research anything about being a model. She probably assumed that it would be easy once she came here to become a model and make a lot of money. After all she has gotten John to buy her boobs, pay for whatever limited education she got before she came here, and didn't he get her a car in Mexico? She probably assumed that she would be handed whatever she wanted when she got here.


----------



## TC1

Just like Leida thought a medical career would just be waiting for her the minute she said "i do"


----------



## mrskolar09

It’s pretty bad when so far Leida looks like one of the least crazy so far at the reunion.  

I think everyone ganging up on Larissa is despicable, but she isn’t helping herself by yelling and swearing at everyone.  If she just kept calm and explained why she posted the photo she did, it would have gone a long way in her defense.  

I sure didn’t miss Leida saying she was fond of Jennica but making no mention of his other daughters.  Still, I thought it was nice that she did acknowledge she was selfish and wrong.


----------



## rockhollow

I didn't believe a word by Leida. I think she just knows how terrible she came off on the show and most likely has had lots and lots of negative feedback and is trying to change public perception.
Those were all crocodile tears - nothing real.
Someone mentioned she's pregnant,  I'm not surprised by that.


----------



## starrynite_87

pixiejenna said:


> Last night was all about colte and Larissa literally showing up.
> 
> Steven still believes he deserves respect for yelling at his fiancé who’s recovering from literally being cut in half to have his kid. He’s done so much for her. . .
> 
> Eric and Ledia continue on with thier misery and a lot of fake crocodile tears from the spawn of satin for being shown in her true colors. She’s still under the impression that she is going to have a career in the US. Also rumor mill has it that she’s knocked up.
> 
> Kalaini and company are upset that he didn’t send her money, apparently his money went to his parents. Her sister is still bitter about being replaced by Oliver’s actual dad.
> 
> Ashley and jay are hard to watch. He’s basically the living the shaggy it wasn’t me song in front of them cast and yet claims he’s taking responsibility for his actions. Also thier timeline is sloppy they were already married in Jamaica in 2017, then decided to get married in the US. They also got married at the courthouse before they went to Vegas because the wedding they planned for was on day 88 and they didn’t have time to get to Vegas before his 90 days were up. You wish Ashley would grow a brain and cut her losses but sadly she hasn’t. However the rumor mill has it they’re over and jay started a go fund me to stay in the us which is no longer up,
> 
> Feranda and Jon were awfully smug for a  pedophile and his child bride. The producers have made them and colte & Larissa the new Russ/pao & afansa/Jorge. I think that it’s sad that the 19 year old is at the same maturity level as her 30 something husband. At least she’s entitled to act l9ke a child she’s still 19 Jon is old enough to know better. Rumor mils has it that they split.
> 
> Colte and Larissa show up late, possibly thanks to the producers wanting to create more drama. The airlines  lost Larissa’s luggage and she demands make up and dresses galore so she can go out and face her enemies looking fabulous. I think that they’re made for each other because they legitimately seem to feed off of each other’s craziness. Like alone they’re annoyingly obnoxious but together they’re a typhoon of insanity. She literally came in and starts yelling at everything and everyone.



The whole Jon/Fernanda relationship made me uncomfortable to begin with, when they said they waited a year and half to get her visa approved,  means they most likely started dating when she was underage.


----------



## rockhollow

starrynite_87 said:


> The whole Jon/Fernanda relationship made me uncomfortable to begin with, when they said they waited a year and half to get her visa approved,  means they most likely started dating when she was underage.



And then how old was she when she had her breast augmentation - 17? That sure seems young to start.
Everything about their relationship seems creepy, I can see why the mom is not so happy.


----------



## pixiejenna

Feranda was under 18 when she started dating John. It took a year and a half to get the visa which makes me wonder how long they were together before they applied for one. I will say in her culture getting married/starting a family young is normal. However because of the stark age difference it’s very disturbing, he basically groomed her into being his wife. The PS at a young age is sadly becoming the norm thanks kartrashians.


----------



## bisousx

Actually girls have been getting boob jobs in high school since at least my high school days. At least 15 years ago.. TLC edited Jon’s mom to look like she was unsupportive and unkind, but when Fernanda’s age and when they began dating is put into context, the mom’s hesitation makes sense.


----------



## mrskolar09

Ita, when I was in high school, it was just starting to be acceptable for teenagers to get PS.  In my college years it became even more commonplace.

Fernanda reminds me strongly of Paola, except at least Pao was smart enough not to just dump her husband and expect her modeling career to support her in a lavish lifestyle right away.


----------



## arnott

bisousx said:


> *Actually girls have been getting boob jobs in high school since at least my high school days. *At least 15 years ago.. TLC edited Jon’s mom to look like she was unsupportive and unkind, but when Fernanda’s age and when they began dating is put into context, the mom’s hesitation makes sense.



Wow,  no one ever got any plastic surgery back in my high school days!


----------



## TC1

The intro episode when Jon was talking about how he was attracted to Fernanda and her "tight body" gave me the effin creeps knowing she had to have been about 17 when they met


----------



## rockhollow

arnott said:


> Wow,  no one ever got any plastic surgery back in my high school days!



Me too! I'm so out of the loop, I don't really even know anyone that's had their breast done.

I know that someone mentioned she's not so young in her culture, but I wish it was a boy more her age.
She's just so young. I can understand a bigger age gap when a bit older, but it just seems wrong.

I sure didn't like all the screaming between F and Larisa, makes it impossible to understand what they are saying  - and then once they start swearing and the beeping start, no use even trying to hear what they are saying.
I didn't like that they all seems to want to pick on Larisa.
She feisty and often wrong, but I can't help but like her. Just can't understand why she's settle for Colte - he has so many wrong things going for him.
Is Debbie at the reunion, I haven't seen her.


----------



## arnott

rockhollow said:


> Me too! I'm so out of the loop, I don't really even know anyone that's had their breast done.



Same  here!      I don't know anyone personally who has had their breasts done.


----------



## bisousx

arnott said:


> Wow,  no one ever got any plastic surgery back in my high school days!



I am not saying it was common... but definitely not unheard of for a girl to get a boob job or nose job for sweet 16.


----------



## arnott

rockhollow said:


> *I didn't like that they all seems to want to pick on Larisa.
> She feisty and often wrong, but I can't help but like her. *Just can't understand why she's settle for Colte - he has so many wrong things going for him.
> Is Debbie at the reunion, I haven't seen her.



Finally watched the Tell-All.   Didn't have time on Sunday because I was too busy watching the Golden Globes which went overtime!

I agree with you.   I didn't like how they all wanted to pick on Larissa.   Reminded me of when Loren  and Pao teamed up to bully Anfisa.      Except this time everybody is against Larissa.      I loved how she said she had to wear a sexy dress to rival all those b!tches!         And that Fernanda is ugly and she's beautiful!


----------



## TC1

Well, it was reported that Colt and Larissa were in hair, makeup and wardrobe for 3 hours while everyone was waiting. I'd be ready to pounce on someone if they kept me waiting that long!


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> Well, it was reported that Colt and Larissa were in hair, makeup and wardrobe for 3 hours while everyone was waiting. I'd be ready to pounce on someone if they kept me waiting that long!



I didn't think they were just twiddling their thumbs waiting,  but doing the Tell-All so it didn't matter anyways because they were busy the whole time.


----------



## mrskolar09

That’s the way they cut the footage, it didn’t seem like the others were waiting backstage or anything.  Larissa isn’t perfect, but much like Anfisa, I can’t help but like her in spite of her flaws.  She’s definitely flamboyant and entertaining, but somehow also endearing lol.  

Seeing everyone gang up on her was a bit much, I think individually, many of the other wouldn’t have said much about her but in the group they were egging each other on.  And I honestly think Jay kept talking about her to get the focus off of his cheating backside.  
And as far as he’s concerned, Ashley is making herself look like an ever bigger fool saying she hopes the other cast members grill him... girl, you are a grown up, if you’re upset with him, kick him to the curb!  Don’t expect others to do the dirty work for you because you’re too wishy washy to end your trainwreck of a relationship.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I know reality shows are low budget but the "dinner" provided at the tell-all was shameful. Plain pizza out of a box. How about two or three different salads, some fruit, something! They all looked like they were starving too so I'm guessing no craft service snacks during the taping.


----------



## arnott

Vanilla Bean said:


> I know reality shows are low budget but the "dinner" provided at the tell-all was shameful. *Plain pizza out of a box. *How about two or three different salads, some fruit, something! They all looked like they were starving too so I'm guessing no craft service snacks during the taping.



That was a huge ass piece of pizza Ashley put in her mouth!      I've never seen a piece that big!    I had to rewind and pause to see what the heck!

The producers were calling it lunch but Leida was saying it was already 6pm, so maybe they didn't get any food until then which is why they were all starving!


----------



## rockhollow

Yes, I don't think the others were really sitting around waiting for Larisa and Colt. Production was probably delighted that Larisa's luggage was misplaced and caused the long delay, upsetting the other couples to cause more conflict. 
The reunion was quite tame until Larisa arrived.

And agree, Jay was defiantly looking to deflect things from him. 
I really can't stand Ashley and anything about her - how she would think a cheating, young man would suddenly change his ways, just because they have a marriage certificate.
But I also don't like his smugness - I didn't believe a word he was saying about trying to change - he just didn't like that he was being called out on it.
Just like Lidia, he was trying to sway public perception.


----------



## TC1

Colt & Larissa were in another domestic dispute and the cops were called again..apparently it was triggered by receipts she found of him paying for porn. She's been posting all her "injuries" on her IG saying Colt keeps trying to get her deported. 
Girl, go home and look after your kids instead of this fame seeking nonsense.


----------



## pixiejenna

The pictures look pretty bad. I didn't know what the fight was about but it honestly doesn't surprise me based on how he acts. I don't know why she'd put up with this behavior even if she wants to stay here. I hope she presses charges against him. If he does it once hell do it again and next time it will be worse.


----------



## TC1

pixiejenna said:


> The pictures look pretty bad. I didn't know what the fight was about but it honestly doesn't surprise me based on how he acts. I don't know why she'd put up with this behavior even if she wants to stay here. I hope she presses charges against him. If he does it once hell do it again and next time it will be worse.


The one page I follow on IG said that they don't think the police were actually called this time..she documented the "incidents" on her IG then deleted it all..I don't know what to believe with these two!


----------



## pixiejenna

They're drama queens for sure. If she didn't call the police then it's suspicious behavior for sure. If something like that happened to me I'd press charges. Based on colts behavior I could see him doing something like that he's very off. If this is fake news then she might as well pack up and go home to Brazil because people will not take it lightly.


----------



## rockhollow

I'm sorry to hear this - I don't mind a bit of drama from them, it's what keep them relevant on the show, but don't like it if they are lying about abuse - that's wrong in any circumstances.
Larisa just doesn't seem to be the type to take physical abuse and stay. 
I wonder how long until she gets her 'green card'. Once she can work, I'm sure there are lots of jobs she could get in Vegas.


----------



## TC1

TMZ just posted that Larissa was the one arrested (for the 3rd time) for domestic battery. She and Colt were both examined and her injuries are all suspected to have been self inflicted. Sooo I don't think that green card is coming.


----------



## arnott

Apparently Colt has officially filed for divorce!


----------



## mrskolar09

Debbie and John must be so happy right now, lol


----------



## arnott

Tell-All Part 2 tonight!


----------



## arnott

Is it me or did they for forget to beep out the swear words?!           

It mentioned Jonathan and Fernanda being separated since filming!     I don't feel sorry for her smug face.


----------



## mrskolar09

Fernanda and Jonathan and Colt and Larissa are splitting up.  

And they totally forgot to beep out any cursing lol.  I’m glad my kids were already sleeping! [emoji38]


----------



## arnott

mrskolar09 said:


> Fernanda and Jonathan and Colt and Larissa are splitting up.
> 
> *And they totally forgot to beep out any cursing lol.  I’m glad my kids were already sleeping! *[emoji38]



That was the first time that has ever happened!      Wonder if they will get any complaints!


----------



## pixiejenna

So part 2 of the tell all. 

More of feranda and Larissa fighting which was exhausting to watch. As awful as they are it’s annoying how much time they wasted on them when they could have been fleshing out other stuff. More mean girls 2.0 everyone gang up on Larissa and pat yourselves on their backs for being  superior to her.

Eric and Ledia two pieces of trash probably enjoyed the sh!t show colt and Larissa brought to the stage because it made them look less awful in comparison. He legitimately chose a woman who honestly doesn’t really seem to really care/love him over his own children. His demanding a apology for the state of the apartment when the mess was at least 50% his is ludicrous. I also don’t know why his daughter didn’t rat him out for being homeless before she let him move in. Hell even Steven was like this is wrong to pick her over your own flesh and blood wrong. So if the youngest person there who’s a total hot mess is like this is wrong maybe it’s time to revaluate your choices. She’ll stay with him as long as it takes to get her green card and then stick around long enough to make sure she can get enough coin to move on.

Colt and Larissa basically went in to fight. As awful as they are together the part that really upset me was how manipulative he was. He was trying to throw a spin on everything in his creepy AF monotone voice. I can’t imagine what living with him is like. We all know that he’s filed for divorce and she’s been arrested for the 3rd time for DV. Mama colte must be happy to have her main squeeze back. It seems very likely that she’ll get deported down the line. But seeing how he works I honestly hope she doesn’t and he gets stuck for 10 years of financial support. Although if it were to happen I could totally see him moving to a job that makes less money just so he could give her less money because of his new lower income, He acts just as selfish as Steven does the difference is he’s not a 20 year old kid with no support system. He posted on social media pictures of her stuff boxed up singing his praises about all he did for her. She came here with nothing and he gave her everything. Yes colte every women wants to be driven around in a car with no a/c in Vegas and a goodwill wedding dress. The generosity is really not as great as he’d like to believe it is. Larissa also started a go fund me to pay her legal fees.

Kalani and asuelu I honestly didn’t remove how bad his response was when Larissa came out with guns a blazing. I think I was distracted by all the yelling. This time around I can’t believe how he responded now I get why others have speculated that he may have aspergers or be on spectrum because that was not a normal response. Also almost every other work out of his mouth was a swear, I personally swear a lot but it just seemed so over the top. Baby #2 is also a boy.

Jay and Ashley are annoying to watch. You want to feel bad for her but this woman said that even if Jesus Christ himself told her jay was cheating on her she wouldn’t care. So ya no sympathy for her here. Also we know that they aren’t really together but not really sure if their official status either. He’s also on the go fund me bandwagon which has be closed now. Boy needs the green to stay stateside lol. Ashley is in the hospital again for kidney failure. This is the only thing that I can possibly muster up any sort of sympathy for. I know people with lupus and it’s a b!tch. I also know that stress makes the symptoms worse. She is legitimately making her illnesses worse by wasting her time, energy, and money on a guy who doesn’t care at all about her.

Feranda and Jon enjoyed playing smug the whole show. Again patting themselves on thier backs for how mature they are while bad mouthing colt and Larissa. They have also split as well, she wanted to be a model in Chicago not sure why I live here and don’t think that we have a strong market for modeling lol. Found out that she’s not going to live the life she was expecting to have and ran back to him to only be rejected. So dose that mean r Kelly, I mean Jon found a new victim to groom into wife #2? 

Steven and Olga were pretty absent from this part since only Steven was actually there. I think that he’s very lucky to have a group of adults who quite frankly were pretty straight up to him about his behavior with Olga being total cr@p. He at least accepted that his behavior was bad and he was too selfish to realize how awful he was towards her. Olga’s reaction to his proposal is still my favorite part of the whole season she was so genuinely happy when it happened. And he has also started a go fund me because babies are expensive. 

I didn’t like the new format of the tell all  at the end, when they showed everyone clips of what others were saying about them to film thier response. It added nothing but dragged out a fight that was annoying. So 3 go fund mes and 2-3 divorces if Ashley ever makes up her mind.

Looks like happily ever after is back and the family chantel are ready to rumble lol. I don’t even know who else is going to be on it because they only showed the family chantel. We know afansa and Jorge are off. My guess is pao and Russ will be back and we’ll see the baby come. Also buzz that hazel and Tarik will be on so that should be interesting to watch.


----------



## arnott

^ How do you know Anfisa and Jorge are off?    Did he go to jail?    Are they still together?


----------



## pixiejenna

He’s currently in prison and they both announced via thier YouTube channel  that they quit the show prior to him serving his sentence. She’s focusing on school and bodybuilding while he’s serving his sentence. Also I can’t imagine how sucky it would be to stay on while he’s in jail. TLC would probably make her sulk about him being gone for 2 years. Not to mention that they would have to be super careful what they say 24/7 because if they slip it could affect them in so many ways, even with the case over. What will he do for work when he comes out? She is hustling, I’m sure that she’ll use the bodybuilding to help supplement her income while he’s away and quite possibly after he comes out. She really seems to be in it for the long haul.


----------



## TC1

Larissa's Go Fund Me was reported and shut down for fraud (everyone's money was going to be returned..even Jesse's $10) She did an IG Live last night bawling about it.


----------



## mrskolar09

I hope they show Steven and Olga on a future season of 90DF or 90DF:HEA.
Steven was not that great, but I just loved Olga lol.  She was such a sweetheart.


----------



## knasarae

I didn't catch the first couple of episodes.  Ashley and Larissa both have children?  Are they <18 years old and if so where are they?

I haven't seen Part 2 yet.. just Part 1.  I don't care for Colt (I love how y'all call him Colte like Larissa) or Larissa but I was interested to hear what they had to say.  What drove me _insane_ was Larissa's constant drowning out of anyone who had anything to say back to her.  If you're such a big girl, not afraid of anyone or to defend yourself then why not let anyone else talk? That "nananananananaaa" type of behavior works my last nerve.


----------



## TC1

knasarae said:


> I didn't catch the first couple of episodes.  Ashley and Larissa both have children?  Are they <18 years old and if so where are they?
> 
> I haven't seen Part 2 yet.. just Part 1.  I don't care for Colt (I love how y'all call him Colte like Larissa) or Larissa but I was interested to hear what they had to say.  What drove me _insane_ was Larissa's constant drowning out of anyone who had anything to say back to her.  If you're such a big girl, not afraid of anyone or to defend yourself then why not let anyone else talk? That "nananananananaaa" type of behavior works my last nerve.


Ashley has 2 small children..I don't think their father(s) wanted them on the show. I believe Larissa has 3?, she left them in Brazil with their father/family because she couldn't afford to raise them on her wage.
None of this was on the show...just came out via social media afterwards..


----------



## knasarae

TC1 said:


> Ashley has 2 small children..I don't think their father(s) wanted them on the show. I believe Larissa has 3?, she left them in Brazil with their father/family because she couldn't afford to raise them on her wage.
> None of this was on the show...just came out via social media afterwards..


Thanks!


----------



## rockhollow

Well, that was a real waste of time watching part two, nothing new was really introduced. And agree with others, that weird last part was too strange. I wonder if the did that because it meant we didn't have to watch all the shouting when they are all together - you can't really understand anything when they just shout over each other.


----------



## mcb100

I am not excusing Larissa's behavior or domestic abuse but Colt seems like a real creep to me. I can't explain exactly why, I just get this creep vibe from him.


----------



## bisousx

mcb100 said:


> I am not excusing Larissa's behavior or domestic abuse but Colt seems like a real creep to me. I can't explain exactly why, I just get this creep vibe from him.



Colt openly gaslights her on the show. There is a video that Larissa took of him trying to harass her at home by blasting loud music in her ear from his phone. She was pretending to be asleep. When he realized he was being filmed by her, he quickly tried to shift the blame on her with his creepy monotone and calm voice. Larissa is crazy but Colt’s also abusing her.


----------



## mrskolar09

mcb100 said:


> I am not excusing Larissa's behavior or domestic abuse but Colt seems like a real creep to me. I can't explain exactly why, I just get this creep vibe from him.



I said the same thing to dh, Colt just seems like such a creep.  He puts off the nerdy nice guy image at first, but he’s got some definite issues underneath.  Larissa has a quick temper, but I think he’s exploited that to his advantage.


----------



## rockhollow

I definitely agree that there is something really creepy about Colte.
He tried to pretend that he's this nice soft spoken guy, but I think that's all show.
I think he's a master manipulator (and learned it all from Debbie, the mistress manipulator).


----------



## arnott

rockhollow said:


> I definitely agree that there is something really creepy about Colte.
> He tried to pretend that he's this nice soft spoken guy, but I think that's all show.
> I think he's a master manipulator (*and learned it all from Debbie, the mistress manipulator*).



Wow,     that's the first I've heard anyone say anything bad about Debbie!


----------



## pixiejenna

So we are now up to go fund me #4 for this season this one is for Ashley’s medical bills. Ironically there’s been lots of speculation that she’s faking it because she’s apparently “faked almost dying” before. Also a lot of people who have medical backgrounds are crying foul. I don’t know if what she’s presented is truth or not I know people with lupus and kidney problems are a run if the mill issue. I want to give her a pass for her go fund me for medical bills based on her chronic health condition and the fact that she’s a bartender and probably doesn’t have health insurance from work. 

Colte and Larissa both claimed that the other was  suicidal.


And in happy news mike and aziza had a baby girl this week. I can’t believe that it’s been 5 years since they were on the show. It makes me want a update with the couples who aren’t trashy drama queens. The show has changed quite a bit the past 2 seasons.


----------



## arnott

No one posted that Russ and Pao had their son on New Years Day!    I     when she posted the cliche,  "I didn’t know the meaning of true love until I met you."       

They named their son Axel.


----------



## pixiejenna

I forgot about them having thier baby, not a big fan of them lol.


----------



## pixiejenna

Leida and Eric had a domestic violence call to their home. They're both such POSs honestly I don't know who instigated this fight. I'm leaning towards leida it's her way to leave him and stay in the US.


----------



## pixiejenna

Forgot to post link https://www.usmagazine.com/celebrit...ic-leida-get-police-visit-amid-abuse-reports/


----------



## TC1

pixiejenna said:


> Leida and Eric had a domestic violence call to their home. They're both such POSs honestly I don't know who instigated this fight. I'm leaning towards leida it's her way to leave him and stay in the US.


Word has it that she was threatening to kill herself with a knife and Eric got her to drop it by squeezing her arm, etc. Then she posted about it on her insta story, deleted it, posted a pic that was an ad with a new outfit, deleted that...she's insane. All this nonsense for social media attention. Larissa is also being accused of using the Go Fund Me money for lip injections


----------



## pixiejenna

I thought I heard that her go fund  me was canceled and the people who donated were refunded their  money. It was reported as fraudulent or something along those lines.


----------



## TC1

pixiejenna said:


> I thought I heard that her go fund  me was canceled and the people who donated were refunded their  money. It was reported as fraudulent or something along those lines.


Her first one was..her friend that she went to live with started another one..which apparently a bunch of fools donated to.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Leida and Eric had a domestic violence call to their home. They're both such POSs honestly I don't know who instigated this fight. I'm leaning towards leida it's her way to leave him and stay in the US.



Not surprised,  there were reports she physically attacked her ex-sister in law in Indonesia.


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> *Word has it that she was threatening to kill herself with a knife and Eric got her to drop it by squeezing her arm, etc.* Then she posted about it on her insta story, deleted it, posted a pic that was an ad with a new outfit, deleted that...she's insane. All this nonsense for social media attention. Larissa is also being accused of using the Go Fund Me money for lip injections



Always a Drama Queen.


----------



## TC1

Eric just did an IG live post talking about what happened, said he and Leida are back together, she declined to be on the IG live because she is now being represented by a publicist.


----------



## pixiejenna

The whole thing reeks of insanity. I'm sure she was being batsh!t crazy. Based on her history that's the status quo. He's playing the it's my military training almost borderline PTSD. Neither of them come out looking well. Also how can she afford a publicist?


Looks like Ashley filed for divorce the same day as colte and two days later is when she had a health crisis. Jay was headed home but took a flight back when he heard that she was in the hospital.

https://www.intouchweekly.com/posts/90-day-fiance-ashley-files-for-divorce-from-jay-exclusive/


----------



## TC1

Someone had posted a shot of Ashley and Jay at her daughters gymnastics lesson..saying "don't believe it, the've been together the whole time"
Also, if Jay was basically being deported because she filed for divorce and isn't his sponsor..I don't think he could just hop on a flight right back? wouldn't customs/immigration have something to do with that?
Who knows all of this is such B.S. I've never seen so many people on one show all so desperate for social media followers. They's ALL on the App Cameo where you can pay them do say things in a clip for you


----------



## pixiejenna

Lmao I would never pay anyone ever for a personalized video clip.


----------



## mrskolar09

Yeah, I wouldn’t pay for an A list celebrity to do a video clip, much less someone on 90DF [emoji849]


----------



## TC1

They all have "TV star" in their bio's on the app. Hilarious. Jesse has "TV star, model, motivational speaker" 
David and Annie have one too... "reality TV stars"


----------



## arnott

I wonder who has the most people buying video clips from them.     I can imagine Danielle being popular,  she's even selling her own t-shirts with her quotes from the show!


----------



## pixiejenna

Colte broke his media silence by offering up his ex wife for free to whoever wants her. He'll send her to them via plane and even have flowers for her when she arrives. He hears she likes them. What a dbag and a stupid one at that. Thanks for giving her some very public evidence of his mental abuse of her. I hope that she gets to stay here and he has to support her for 10 years.  You know being on the hook for supporting her for 10 years would kill that tightwad more than anything else. Hell I'd venture to say forcing someone to be in a car with no ac in Vegas counts as abuse. I would have passed out from heat exhaustion.


----------



## mrskolar09

He is such a creep.


----------



## jayohwhy

I’m not sure what led coltee to be so full of himself!


----------



## pixiejenna

Larissa is on tinder lol

https://www.realitytea.com/2019/02/01/larissa-dos-santos-lima-tinder/


----------



## TC1

She SHOULD be on an airplane home to her children  so thirsty. She keeps trying to get Jesse's attention posting "I WISH" on her IG when someone asked if there was anything between them. Urgh.


----------



## pixiejenna

I think that her kids are probably better off with out her. A family member has had custody of them for a while from what I understand. I don’t know why she’d want to be with Jesse he’s no prize and he’s not American either.


----------



## arnott

Evelyn is going to be on the new season of American Idol.      I know how much you guys love her singing and personality!        

https://soapdirt.com/90-day-fiance-american-idol-evelyn-cormier-makes-top-20/


----------



## pixiejenna

I just read that and am shocked. She was a awful singer and cant understand how she'd end up in the finalist group. I hope AI viewers enjoy hearing her say vintage every 5 minutes lol.


----------



## pixiejenna

I don't understand how or why leida got a 4 year restraining order against tasha! This is the "doctor" who violated HIPAA and posted confidential medical information about tasha!

https://www.intouchweekly.com/posts/90df-star-leida-gets-restraining-order-against-daughter-in-law/


----------



## TC1

Apparently the restraining order includes Tasha not being able to post about Leida on social media..which is what I suspect was the catalyst..sad that Eric was the witness for Leida.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Tasha is her step-daughter not her daughter-in-law. Did Leida buy this restraining order out of a machine at the bowling alley?


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> I just read that and am shocked. She was a awful singer and cant understand how she'd end up in the finalist group. *I hope AI viewers enjoy hearing her say vintage every 5 minutes lol.*



She probably thinks everything before the year 2000 is vintage.


----------



## keodi

pixiejenna said:


> So we are now up to go fund me #4 for this season this one is for Ashley’s medical bills. Ironically there’s been lots of speculation that she’s faking it because she’s apparently “faked almost dying” before. Also a lot of people who have medical backgrounds are crying foul. I don’t know if what she’s presented is truth or not I know people with lupus and kidney problems are a run if the mill issue. I want to give her a pass for her go fund me for medical bills based on her chronic health condition and the fact that she’s a bartender and probably doesn’t have health insurance from work.
> 
> Colte and Larissa both claimed that the other was  suicidal.
> 
> 
> And in happy news mike and aziza had a baby girl this week. I can’t believe that it’s been 5 years since they were on the show. It makes me want a update with the couples who aren’t trashy drama queens. *The show has changed quite a bit the past 2 seasons*.


I agree, I haven't watched this show in quite a while, I need to catch up. I wonder what happened to Nicole and Azan?


----------



## pixiejenna

Colte is trying to get larissa's green card cancelled.


https://www.usmagazine.com/celebrit...-is-attempting-to-cancel-larissas-green-card/


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Maybe Colte should hook up with Danielle.


----------



## TC1

Larissa has been posting a lot of pics with her new boyfriend. I'm sure that gets under Coltee's skin. She posted a pic on the High Roller in Vegas and someone commented "Not afraid of heights anymore?"


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> Larissa has been posting a lot of pics with her new boyfriend. I'm sure that gets under Coltee's skin. She posted a pic on the High Roller in Vegas and someone commented "Not afraid of heights anymore?"



Can you post the pics here?


----------



## DC-Cutie

When is Larissa going to see her 3 children?


----------



## pixiejenna

https://radaronline.com/exclusives/...lima-new-boyfriend-amid-colt-johnson-divorce/

Here's a snap or ig clip of her new guy


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> https://radaronline.com/exclusives/...lima-new-boyfriend-amid-colt-johnson-divorce/
> 
> Here's a snap or ig clip of her new guy



Upgrade from creepy Coltee!


----------



## pixiejenna

Now John is pulling ferandas green card because he doesn't want to have to support her for 10 years lol.

https://www.intouchweekly.com/posts/90-day-fiance-jonathan-withdrew-fernandas-green-card-paperwork/


----------



## bisousx

I don't blame him. She looks expensive lol


----------



## DD101

I think she was infatuated with him, but really loved the idea of trying to be a model. She's  ok looking, I don't think she's anything special and her neck is short. She looks like most of the girls who post selfies all day......she got him to buy her boobs. He was a fool. He's learned his lesson, I hope!


----------



## arnott

DD101 said:


> I think she was infatuated with him, but really loved the idea of trying to be a model. She's  ok looking, I don't think she's anything special and *her neck is short*. She looks like most of the girls who post selfies all day......she got him to buy her boobs. *He was a fool. He's learned his lesson, I hope!*



That's an interesting observation!  

Sadly,   I don't think Jonathan learned his lesson and we'll see him with another 19 year old soon!


----------



## pixiejenna

He had no problem paying for her when she was living in Mexico. I don’t think that he learned his lesson either he just realized that he doesn’t want to support 10 years of plastic surgery lol. If he was reaping the rewards of it he’d be fine with it. But paying for other guys to be hitting it he’s not down for that.


----------



## pixiejenna

Omg we are never going to see the end of this last season.

https://theblast.com/90-day-fiance-larissa-dos-santos-lima-assault-trial/


----------



## DC-Cutie

bisousx said:


> I don't blame him. She looks expensive lol


he knew that when he met her and purchased her new boobs


----------



## pixiejenna

Pole and karine had thier baby Pierre. Something about the name pierre for Paul’s baby is hilariously out of place.


----------



## arnott

Did you all see the commercial for a new season of Happily Ever After with all our favourite couples starting April 28th?          

Chantel & Pedro, Russ & Pao, Nicole & Azan, Elizabeth & Andrei, Larissa & Colt,  and Jay & Ashley will all be in it!          

Who are you most looking forward to?


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

I am so ready for this mess to start. It’s my only tv guilty pleasure. I’m behind a couple of seasons and am trying to binge watch on Hulu before the new season starts. It’s all fake until it isn’t.


----------



## rockhollow

arnott said:


> Did you all see the commercial for a new season of Happily Ever After with all our favourite couples starting April 28th?
> 
> Chantel & Pedro, Russ & Pao, Nicole & Azan, Elizabeth & Andrei, Larissa & Colt,  and Jay & Ashley will all be in it!
> 
> Who are you most looking forward to?




 I'm looking forward to all of them. I just hope we get to see lots of juicy parts, the commercial looks like there is so much not good going on.
So still no marriage between Nicole and Azan!


----------



## knasarae

I can't believe Chantel was talking to Pedro about children!!!


----------



## TC1

I see my DVR picked up some 3 hour episodes about all the upcoming couples, starting with a recap of Nicole & Azan tonight...Pedro & Chantal on Monday.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Awww nobody’s watching Nicole and Azan? Meh, me neither but I am dvr’ing it.


----------



## TC1

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Awww nobody’s watching Nicole and Azan? Meh, me neither but I am dvr’ing it.


I'll probably watch it..to watch Nicole work out, climb a sand dune & ride a camel in jeans...while complaining the whole time that it's hard..just cause it cracked me up the first time...not to mention her thinking all vegetables come out of a can. She's too funny.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

TC1 said:


> I'll probably watch it..to watch Nicole work out, climb a sand dune & ride a camel in jeans...while complaining the whole time that it's hard..just cause it cracked me up the first time...not to mention her thinking all vegetables come out of a can. She's too funny.



Ugh, these two. I know there’s tea out there on how they end up but watching them on the show I just can’t help but root against them. She’s an idiot and he’s a user. Poor sweet May.


----------



## arnott

knasarae said:


> I can't believe Chantel was talking to Pedro about children!!!



I can't believe they are still together after that smackdown brawl at her family dinner!


----------



## rockhollow

TC1 said:


> I'll probably watch it..to watch Nicole work out, climb a sand dune & ride a camel in jeans...while complaining the whole time that it's hard..just cause it cracked me up the first time...not to mention her thinking all vegetables come out of a can. She's too funny.



You've hit all the highlights for me - LOL!
I recorded it and plan to just fast forward and watch the mentioned highlights.
Also when she was slamming him around in the hallway was  pretty good.


----------



## pixiejenna

I read online that Janelle got her tubes tied! No more poor kids to be exposed to her insanity. Now if we can get the three in her care out of there.


----------



## pixiejenna

Oops wrong thread I meant that for the teen mom thread


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> I read online that Janelle got her tubes tied! No more poor kids to be exposed to her insanity. Now if we can get the three in her care out of there.



I thought you were talking about Janelle from Sister Wives!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

arnott said:


> Did you all see the commercial for a new season of Happily Ever After with all our favourite couples starting April 28th?
> 
> Chantel & Pedro, Russ & Pao, Nicole & Azan, Elizabeth & Andrei, Larissa & Colt,  and Jay & Ashley will all be in it!
> 
> Who are you most looking forward to?


I feel like I've OD'd on Russ/Pao, Nicole/Azan and Larissa/Colt so I'm not planning on watching the show at all. Famous last words!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Vanilla Bean said:


> I feel like I've OD'd on Russ/Pao, Nicole/Azan and Larissa/Colt so I'm not planning on watching the show at all. Famous last words!


I look forward to your comments


----------



## mrskolar09

https://people.com/tv/90-day-fiance-spinoff-family-chantel/

Things are about to get a whole lot more stupider.  Lol


----------



## TC1

Anyone watch the premiere on Sunday?. Chantel and Predro's scenes are so awful...and you can tell they will be heavily focused on this season leading up to a spin off with the mothers terrible acting skills. 
So, Nicole has had to move in with her sister because she has no money and admitted to the producers that they're is no beauty shop..but she hasn't told her family yet 
Colt and Larissa are also terrible actors. I have a hard time believing a woman with no money flushes her wedding rings down the toilet.


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> Anyone watch the premiere on Sunday?. Chantel and Predro's scenes are so awful...and you can tell they will be heavily focused on this season leading up to a spin off with the mothers terrible acting skills.
> So, Nicole has had to move in with her sister because she has no money *and admitted to the producers that they're is no beauty shop..but she hasn't told her family yet *
> Colt and Larissa are also terrible actors. I have a hard time believing a woman with no money flushes her wedding rings down the toilet.



What, that was another one of Azan's scams?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Well, I watched about 15 minutes of the new season and had enough. Deleted all traces of 90DF from my DVR. No more recordings. Watching GoT really did it for me. Besides being tired of these people and their manufactured drama, I could be watching quality TV during those 2 - 3 hours a week. I did a Marie Kondo on 90DF and I feel joy.


----------



## pixiejenna

Lol I half watched after another show possibly got but couldn’t even pay attention played more on my iPad than watched. I think that I am also pretty much over this show. It’s so fabercated it’s hard to watch.


----------



## nova_girl

mrskolar09 said:


> https://people.com/tv/90-day-fiance-spinoff-family-chantel/
> 
> Things are about to get a whole lot more stupider.  Lol


Is that really what they're calling the show?! Lol


----------



## arnott

nova_girl said:


> Is that really what they're calling the show?! Lol



Ok, you made me click the link because I thought you meant the show was going to be called, "Things are about to get a whole lot more stupider"!


----------



## nova_girl

arnott said:


> Ok, you made me click the link because I thought you meant the show was going to be called, "Things are about to get a whole lot more stupider"!           [emoji38]   [emoji38]   [emoji38]


Haha sorry! I was just reading the title from the link. But the other name would be appropriate too!


----------



## arnott

nova_girl said:


> Haha sorry! I was just reading the title from the link. But the other name would be appropriate too!



I   actually prefer the other name!         It's hilarious!


----------



## arnott

Did you all see the commercial for "90 Day Fiance The Other Way"  which premieres June 3rd?   Apparently it's Americans moving to foreign countries instead of the other way around!


----------



## arnott

Did anyone watch tonight's episode and the "Pillow Talk" episode afterwards?   That was funny when Larissa said she only trusted Colt 20% and Annie was like, "I said I love David 90%" and got crap for that!


----------



## DD101

I didn't see the pillow talk episode, but I watched the regular episode. Pedro going to the DR - if he was smart he'd never come back. But I guess he supports his mother and sister so he has to go back and work. I'm over Pedro and Chantal.....I don't care what they do

Nicole and Azan - we all know he has zero interest in her, so what's the story? There is none.....not interested. Nothing has changed with them.

Colt and Larissa - I really dislike them both. And nothing has changed with them.

Pao and Russ - I really can't stand her. She expects everyone to bend to her ways.  She and Russ are very mismatched. She will never want to live in OK. Again - nothing has changed with them.

Jay and Ashley - another fake couple. They don't even like each other and I don't like them. Nothing at all has changed with them!

I used to like this show......what the hell happened! I really think they need to rethink the formula......because nothing is new with any of them and they are not interesting at all. After a season or 2, close the book on them and only go back to revisit if they have a relevant and true story.

I am interested in seeing the show with the Americans going to live in another country...….the culture shock alone will be worth the watch!


----------



## TC1

The girl Jay was talking to on Tinder is in high school. Ummm, gross. Well, at least that's what the script they gave them said. Ashley has her phone number stored in her phone as "Jay's Side Chick" 
Of all the manufactured story lines this show has, theirs is the worst.


----------



## DD101

TC1 said:


> The girl Jay was talking to on Tinder is in high school. Ummm, gross. Well, at least that's what the script they gave them said. Ashley has her phone number stored in her phone as "Jay's Side Chick"
> Of all the manufactured story lines this show has, theirs is the worst.



I think Jay might be closer ion age to the HS girl? But yeah, go after a woman who's at least of age!

I can't stand their fake story line....I don't even watch when they come on. They are both terrible actors.


----------



## pixiejenna

I half watched because GOT is over and nothing else was on.

 I was surprised to see a couple I like back on Alan and kirlyam back on as they’re one of the most down to earth couples. I was shocked that Alan quit his job because he wasn’t happy with it and moved in with his parents. If he didn’t have a baby I probably wouldn’t be bothered by it, but it really blew me away by his  attitude. He wants to be a photographer for a living and let me tell you I know quite a few and all of them have real jobs and do it on the side because it doesn’t pay the bills. I don’t think that moving to Brazil seems like a good idea either other than it making kirlyam happy. I don’t think that the market for photographers in Brazil is as booming as he wants to believe it to be.

I caught that Pedro went home to the DR and what a nice home he bought for his mom/sister. Am I the only one who thinks that his sister and Chantelle look very similar?

Colte buys Larissa some lips and gives her a $200 a month allowance lmao. His mom is also blasting social media saying that Larissa is being deported. I hope not colte deserves to be on the hook for her for 10 years. She announced that she wants a bigger home so her kids could come live with her if they want. I don’t think that they would want to live with the cat whisperer and his mother lol.

Jen and Larry get married and she gets ready in a trailer.

Ashley goes on a much needed girls trip to nyc, I guess not working = needs a vacation. Her and her friends call the high school girl jay is messaging with, what a mature group of broads it’s like they never left high school.

Annie gets her visa and can finally work. She has aspirations of joining the military. But first she needs to get her drivers license and what better car to learn in is a hummer lmao. At least Chris gets a nice plug for one of his many business ventures for supporting his bestie.

John is divorcing feranda and is shocked that she could be entitled to half of his business lol. Clearly the mark of someone who knows what they are doing.

Andre and Elizabeth officially take the most annoying couple award from Lauren and alexi. So while sponging of of daddy in his house for free isn’t enough, now is the time to move out on their own while preparing for a baby and neither of them working. Daddy is apparently footing this bill too. Andre goes to a job interview in shorts and makes it clear that he has no real interest in working when told he’d be on call for 23 days straight. He also tells Elizabeth not to terrorize him with her pregnancy while discussing finances.

Afterwards is the new show of the reactions of the couples watching the show, which included them laying on a bed eating and doing beauty treatments.


----------



## TC1

Ashley should remember that "letting loose having fun, dancing on the bar" is what landed her a 20 y/o husband in the first place


----------



## rockhollow

I don't know why they have to make the show so long - with fast forward I watch the show in about 20 minutes and see enough to follow what's going on. The show would be so much better if it was an hour long - stop repeating and go over stuff two or three times.

It was kind of sweet to see Larry and the Philippine girl get married. I did have to laugh at the giant limo that drove her to the wedding - wasn't it in the same trailer park where they live? I guess it just drove around the trailers and then to the site.
It was nice to see his mom and sons there to support him - I hope things work out for them.

I like Larissa - I wasn't happy when we learned she'd left her children in Brazil, but life can be hard and not always fair - I was glad to hear that she'd like them to come to her - and many children are raised by grandparents or father.
I just can't see Colte being enough for her, especially with his dour mother there. Colte kept the secret as well, but she only had harsh words for Larissa.

Seeing Molly, she seems just as self-centred as always. She was jealous of her brother finding happiness.
I'm surprised she hasn't brought home another holiday romance.


----------



## pixiejenna

Molly  is super jelly of her brother. But to be honest I'm not totally sold on him either. He seems smarter and more sane than molly,  but if she could fall for it he could too they came from the same tree lol. My guess is molly can't afford a new boy toy she's still recovering from all the money she spent on Luis.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I nearly spit my drink when Nicole's father was worried she would come back pregnant.  I said out loud 'oh Pops you ain't gotta worry about that.  Azan isn't touching that cat with a 10 foot pole!!!"


----------



## addiction

I feel bad for Nicole's daughter May it breaks my heart seeing her with her delusional mother.


----------



## TC1

addiction said:


> I feel bad for Nicole's daughter May it breaks my heart seeing her with her delusional mother.


Right?? this child needs to be made a priority and enrolled in an education program. Not on 4 connecting flights to Morocco to see some scammer she's made to call "Daddy". urgh, can't stand Nicole.


----------



## pixiejenna

Lol I didn’t see the part with Nicole. Um ya her dads fears are not founded first of all I’m not even convinced that they ever had sex even though she said that they did on the show. Also a kid would mean less money for azen he’s not going to mess up that gravy train lol. I still think he’s gay but will pretend to like anyone if they send him money.


----------



## arnott

rockhollow said:


> I don't know why they have to make the show so long - with fast forward I watch the show in about 20 minutes and see enough to follow what's going on. The show would be so much better if it was an hour long - stop repeating and go over stuff two or three times.
> 
> *It was kind of sweet to see Larry and the Philippine girl get married. I did have to laugh at the giant limo that drove her to the wedding - wasn't it in the same trailer park where they live? I guess it just drove around the trailers and then to the site.
> It was nice to see his mom and sons there to support him - I hope things work out for them.*
> 
> I like Larissa - I wasn't happy when we learned she'd left her children in Brazil, but life can be hard and not always fair - I was glad to hear that she'd like them to come to her - and many children are raised by grandparents or father.
> I just can't see Colte being enough for her, especially with his dour mother there. Colte kept the secret as well, but she only had harsh words for Larissa.
> 
> Seeing Molly, she seems just as self-centred as always. She was jealous of her brother finding happiness.
> I'm surprised she hasn't brought home another holiday romance.



I missed the last episode.   Since when did Larry move to a trailer park?   I remember when he was leaving to go to the Philippines he was leaving a house?


----------



## arnott

DC-Cutie said:


> I nearly spit my drink when Nicole's father was worried she would come back pregnant.  I said out loud 'oh Pops you ain't gotta worry about that.  *Azan isn't touching that cat with a 10 foot pole!!!*"


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Molly  is super jelly of her brother. But to be honest I'm not totally sold on him either. He seems smarter and more sane than molly,  but if she could fall for it he could too they came from the same tree lol. *My guess is molly can't afford a new boy toy she's still recovering from all the money she spent on Luis.*


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Lol I didn’t see the part with Nicole. Um ya her dads fears are not founded first of all *I’m not even convinced that they ever had sex even though she said that they did on the show. *Also a kid would mean less money for azen he’s not going to mess up that gravy train lol. I still think he’s gay but will pretend to like anyone if they send him money.



I believe they had sex but it was a one time thing just like with Danielle and Mohammed!


----------



## bisousx

I’ve had my opinions about Pedro, but watching tonight‘s episode made me feel bad for both him and Chantel.  They’re both just too young to handle marriage, especially with two crazy families driving them apart.


----------



## TC1

Azan cancels the Grenada trip the night before..yet supposedly Nicole bought his, her & May's tickets already, and no one mentioned that waste of money?. Somehow I'm beginning to this this sham is more on the viewer than Nicole. Just like Jay & Ashley..all fake 'situations"


----------



## Prettyvogue

I think Azan canceled the trip so he could pocket the ticket money


----------



## arnott

Did anyone watch The Other Way?


----------



## arnott

Ok. so I saw the 60 year old woman with only $6000 in her bank account moving to India for a 30 year old catfisher.

27 year old single mom moving to South Africa to marry a criminal.

26 year old Ecuador girl with no ambition in life other than to spend her 32 year old man's money.   He's mormon, she wants nothing to do with mormonism.    He wants kids,  she doesn't.    

Oh boy!


----------



## DC-Cutie

arnott said:


> Ok. so I saw the 60 year old woman with only $6000 in her bank account moving to India for a 30 year old catfisher.
> 
> 27 year old single mom moving to South Africa to marry a criminal.
> 
> 26 year old Ecuador girl with no ambition in life other than to spend her 32 year old man's money.   He's mormon, she wants nothing to do with mormonism.    He wants kids,  she doesn't.
> 
> Oh boy!


Sounds like we’ve got a great show on our hands!!!


----------



## threadbender

Let the eye rolling commence! lol


----------



## TC1

Just caught up on The Other Way. Paul going to the lawyer and finding out that he'd need to make just over 20K/year to support a family of 3..he says 'wow that's significant". Um yes you fool, being 35 and living with your parents left you with no grip on reality. Throwing a fit because his parents wouldn't sponsor Karine. Good for them! Did he really think an odd job shoveling cow sh*t would support a family? 
Don't get me started on the mormon surfer guy giving his gf 40K and she clearly can't stand him.


----------



## arnott

"Shut  Uppy!"


----------



## DD101

arnott said:


> Ok. so I saw the 60 year old woman with only $6000 in her bank account moving to India for a 30 year old catfisher.
> 
> 27 year old single mom moving to South Africa to marry a criminal.
> 
> 26 year old Ecuador girl with no ambition in life other than to spend her 32 year old man's money.   He's mormon, she wants nothing to do with mormonism.    He wants kids,  she doesn't.
> 
> Oh boy!



The 60 year old lady (Jenny) moving to India, I don't think she'll last 3 months, but her younger bf Sumit seems to really care for her.

The single mom moving to South Africa to marry the criminal - 27 is too old to be this stupid. I feel bad for her son.

Evelyn they Ecuadorian girl - it's so obvious she is using him, that man is a damned fool. She always looks disgusted.

This show is interesting......I guess I love a train wreck!


----------



## DC-Cutie

DD101 said:


> The 60 year old lady (Jenny) moving to India, I don't think she'll last 3 months, but her younger bf Sumit seems to really care for her.
> 
> The single mom moving to South Africa to marry the criminal - 27 is too old to be this stupid. I feel bad for her son.
> 
> Evelyn they Ecuadorian girl - it's so obvious she is using him, that man is a damned fool. She always looks disgusted.
> 
> This show is interesting......I guess I love a train wreck!


so reddit has uncovered some gems - 
Jenny and Sumit have been in a relationship for 7 years
Evelyn and her man have been together for a while as well.  They also have a business in Ecuador


----------



## DD101

DC-Cutie said:


> so reddit has uncovered some gems -
> Jenny and Sumit have been in a relationship for 7 years
> Evelyn and her man have been together for a while as well.  They also have a business in Ecuador



Jenney and Sumit have been together for 7 years? Do you know if this relationship was 7 years with them living apart......or has she lived with him in India before?

They showed on last nights show that they had a business.....I think it was a bar? 

Thanks for this info......I really hate when they portray people as having just gotten together, when they have been together for years!


----------



## DD101

arnott said:


> "Shut  Uppy!"



I swear I am going to have to say this to someone! LOL!!!


----------



## rockhollow

I guess just another example of these shows trying to scam the audience - last week when Jenney said something about living with Sumit's parents and it not working out, I was surprised as the show was trying to make out that she was going on her first visit to India - now they've been in a 7 year relationship.
Are these people so desperate to be on TV or looking for a pay-out?
Reality has sure lost it's meaning on TV.


----------



## arnott

That situation with Corey and Evelyn must be fake.    Surely no man is stupid enough to give his entire life savings to a woman to open a cocktail bar only under her name!


----------



## bisousx

arnott said:


> That situation with Corey and Evelyn must be fake.    Surely no man is stupid enough to give his entire life savings to a woman to open a cocktail bar only under her name!



Maybe only the type of grown man who would bring his mother to a vaccination appointment, and roll around on the dirty floor after getting his shots.


----------



## arnott

bisousx said:


> Maybe only the type of grown man who would bring his mother to a vaccination appointment, *and roll around on the dirty floor after getting his shots.*



That was so gross,   he had his mouth right against the floor!


----------



## pixiejenna

Just watched the new show. Paul flipping because he can only bring two pieces of luggage lol. Also the fact that he was shocked that 26,000 a year salary is required for him to support karine and the baby. 26,000 a year for a family of 3 is that even above the poverty line? Also I've never seen a person working on a farm looking so clean. My guess is it isn't even a real job, they made it up for the show. I'm glad that his mom refused to sponsor karine. If she did she'd be the one on the hook supporting her son, his wife, and his baby. 

Jenny and Samir are a hot mess waiting to happen. The fact that she has 6 000 as her life savings at age 60 is sad/depressing. Also why would she think that she would qualify for social security if she left the country? I also think that samit's friends being so strongly opposed to the relationship is very telling. I don't know why he thinks lying to his family is going to end well. 

Evelyn and the mormon sugar daddy is going to end pretty poorly too. They basically want the exact opposite of what the other person wants on some pretty major dealbreakers. I can totally see him shelling out 40 grand to her. He believes that she loves him and she doesn't have to do more than showing him minimal attention. The best part was having mommy take him to the doctor's for vaccination. And he pitched a hussy fit and ending the trip laying on the floor to decompress from the traumatic event of his day lol.

The girl going to south Africa to marry a serious criminal omg wtf is she thinking. It's like nicole 2.0 she sounds a bit smarter than nicole but not by much. Talking to the lawyer and not knowing anything about the crimes that her fiance committed. Dragging her kid to another country along with her is even more upsetting. I also don't understand how she didn't know that she was pregnant for 9 months. I've never been pregnant but I find it hard to believe.

I feel like a lot of this episode could have been eliminated by a simple Google search. How much luggage can I take on my flight? How to apply/qualify for social security? How do I not die going to a third world country? What kinds of crimes prevent my fiance from getting a k1 visa?


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Just watched the new show. Paul flipping because he can only bring two pieces of luggage lol. Also the fact that he was shocked that 26,000 a year salary is required for him to support karine and the baby. 26,000 a year for a family of 3 is that even above the poverty line? *Also I've never seen a person working on a farm looking so clean.* *My guess is it isn't even a real job, they made it up for the show.* I'm glad that his mom refused to sponsor karine. If she did she'd be the one on the hook supporting her son, his wife, and his baby.



And of all jobs they can make up,  they choose one of him shovelling Cow sh!t?!     

Next week shows a new couple.   Apparently it's a 22 year old girl who gets knocked up by a Korean guy after only a few days,  and now she's going to Korea to live with him so that can be one happy family!


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> And of all jobs they can make up,  they choose one of him shovelling Cow sh!t?!
> 
> Next week shows a new couple.   Apparently it's a 22 year old girl who gets knocked up by a Korean guy after only a few days,  and now she's going to Korea to live with him so that can be one happy family!



Well the cows are the only ones willing to film with him. No real business would want to be associated with him. That would be instant death to their company. This way he can be filmed "working" and TLC pays minimal fees to film at the farm and they don't have the liability of putting humans in the position to interact with him. I know that it's for the camera but farm work is hard and dirty. He definitely didn't look dirty(for once) and he doesn't look like he's strong enough to actually handle a solid day of farm work. 

The new couple sound interesting. I think the girl is going to be in major culture shock. I feel like she's probably going to go home before she has the baby. I can only imagine how awful it would be to be married to someone who basically is doing it to minimize the shame that he brought his family. I could see his parents throwing this in her face 24/7.


----------



## TC1

Paul's mom giving him a lock of her hair to remember her by..... that guy is so creepy.


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> Paul's mom giving him a lock of her hair to remember her by..... that guy is so creepy.



At least it wasn't just a wad of hair from her brush like last time.


----------



## pixiejenna

OMG just saw a preview clip of Jenny and Sumit clothing shopping. He wants her to dress more traditional to fit in. And Jenny doesn't want to wear a sari because that's what older women wear. B your in your 50's lmao. I think that she just doesn't like them. I also don't understand why she wouldn't expect to wear one she did after all move to India "forever".


----------



## rockhollow

While I think it would be lovely to wear a sari, I guess Jenny just doesn't want to fit in, I think she likes the idea of standing out, something that probably doesn't usually happen in her life.
I get being 60 (as I am 61) and feeling so much younger inside, but you have to look in the mirror and realize that 60 year old woman is you.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> OMG just saw a preview clip of Jenny and Sumit clothing shopping. He wants her to dress more traditional to fit in. And Jenny doesn't want to wear a sari because that's what older women wear. *B your in your 50's lmao*. I think that she just doesn't like them. I also don't understand why she wouldn't expect to wear one she did after all move to India "forever".



She ain't in her 50s anymore!


----------



## DD101

I think Jenny just doesn't like to be told what to do, she's stubborn. Nothing wrong with wearing a sari, they can be quite beautiful, but it's not something she is used to, looks like she likes to wear jeans and be casual. But you have to take into consideration what people wear where you are moving to.  Nothing wrong with liking to stand out, but you want to do it in a good way. Maybe should try to incorporate a few components of the traditional garb into her wardrobe.......but then this show is so scripted, who the heck knows what the real truth is!

I'd like to see her get a makeover.....her hair is way too thin to be worn so long and the color is too dishwater compared to her skin - she needs a better color of blond, and a different , more attractive pair of glasses would do wonders. She could easily look 10 years younger!


----------



## pixiejenna

I didn’t realize that she’s 60 lol. It makes her complete lack of self awareness in a foreign country even more pitiful. A makeover could make her look younger but I don’t think that she really wants one I feel like she’s set in her ways.


----------



## Porschenality

Does anyone else think we need two separate threads for the two different shows? 

Isn’t Andrei an a$$. I understand wanting to help your father but the way he treats Elizabeth is awful. But, she allows it so there’s that.


----------



## pixiejenna

I'm fine with one thread, it's mostly the same people lol. I thought it was going to be a new episode but only the last 20 minutes was new stuff. Andri is a  Douche the thing is Elizabeth allows him to treat her that way. His father seems like a complete 180 of him and already identified andri as the issue with her family. I don't believe anything about pedro and chantal since we already know that they have a show of thier own.


----------



## TC1

Ashley posted on her IG story last night that she's breaking her NDA and saying it's all fake


----------



## rockhollow

I try and just watch to show for entertainment and try not to think about how scripted and apparently fake lots of the story lines are.
Is Ashley so desperate for money and fame, that she's was willing to go on the show and admit that her husband was sleeping with someone else, but now says none of it is true and they were just faking it?
Mmmmmm, something doesn't sound right about that.
What did she think marrying someone so quickly and so much younger than her?
I remember how proud Jay was of his father the ultimate player - maybe that was a sign?

Colt is really a creep, and Marissa needs to get far, far away from that relationship.
You can't blame Marissa from lashing out if Colt disconnects her phone and the internet. It would make her feel trapped!
Yes, she demands money, but I really believe that  Colt was maybe not completely truthful about his finances. It was just live the drug dealer and the russian girl last year - Colt was playing the big man in Brazil, probably flashing cash and luring Marissa.
I know in real time she has left him and I'm glad of that.


----------



## TC1

Ashley also has young children, yeah..they may not be filmed on the show..but I'm sure people in their town talk. So, the barbershop was used for plot/filming for free advertising? Urgh, ridiculous. I know that things are scripted and ramped up for drama..but this all seems like too much.


----------



## arnott

Who's watching The Other Way tonight?!


----------



## Porschenality

arnott said:


> Who's watching The Other Way tonight?!


Going to catch up here in a minute. I’m interested in seeing the fallout of the Ecuador couple because she’s definitely using him.


----------



## rockhollow

I have to say that I am really liking 'Pillow Talk' almost more that the show - watching the reacts is better, this show should be longer and they should shorten 90 days.
I'm also liking the couples more on this show than when they were on 90 days - if fact, I really disliked them when they were to 90 days couples, but you get to see them in a different light on Pillow Talk.
Who would have ever thought?
Darcy was insufferable when she was trying to land that young man from the Netherlands, but seeing her in a more personal light, in bed with her twin sister, they are quite amusing.

And the Ti lady with the round husband - another funny couple that deem to be very happy together.
I'm even liking the young couple (from Florida) - another couple that I found difficult to watch when they appeared on 90 days, but enjoy their interactions and opinions of the show.
Sorry, just can't remember their names, but hopefully you'll know how I'm talking about.


----------



## rockhollow

Porschenality said:


> Going to catch up here in a minute. I’m interested in seeing the fallout of the Ecuador couple because she’s definitely using him.



It was breaking my heart to see that way she was treating/speaking to him.
He seems so in love with her and totally committed to her - that's quite  a big thing, he's willing to forgo everything to be with her. And she couldn't even be bothered to come and get him from the airport!!
He just looks so hurt and lost at the airport. I just know things are not going to end well for this couple - sadly, I think all is money will be gone and she'll not want him anymore.

But was discussed with the girl going to South Africa with her son. This is another relationship that looks doomed from the start. And why does she keep going about how concerned she is about her son and his feelings - if that's true, why would you take him so far from home and convince him to call a total stranger 'Dad'.
I know from gossip that they are married and she's pregnant, but I think this relationship is doomed.


----------



## TC1

rockhollow said:


> I have to say that I am really liking 'Pillow Talk' almost more that the show - watching the reacts is better, this show should be longer and they should shorten 90 days.
> I'm also liking the couples more on this show than when they were on 90 days - if fact, I really disliked them when they were to 90 days couples, but you get to see them in a different light on Pillow Talk.
> Who would have ever thought?
> Darcy was insufferable when she was trying to land that young man from the Netherlands, but seeing her in a more personal light, in bed with her twin sister, they are quite amusing.
> 
> And the Ti lady with the round husband - another funny couple that deem to be very happy together.
> I'm even liking the young couple (from Florida) - another couple that I found difficult to watch when they appeared on 90 days, but enjoy their interactions and opinions of the show.
> Sorry, just can't remember their names, but hopefully you'll know how I'm talking about.


Darcy is back with a new man on an upcoming "Before the 90 Days" looks like another train wreck relationship. I saw the preview..she looks crazy as ever.


----------



## arnott

^ Ooh, where can I see the preview?   I'm in the minority but I loved Darcy on Before the 90 Days!   

That couple from Florida are Loren and Alexei.    Loren is still the most annoying person  to ever be on ANY of the 90 Days shows.


----------



## arnott

Paola giving birth on the show was interesting.     I wonder if Elizabeth will do the same and what Andrei will be like during labour!


----------



## rockhollow

arnott said:


> ^ Ooh, where can I see the preview?   I'm in the minority but I loved Darcy on Before the 90 Days!
> 
> That couple from Florida are Loren and Alexei.    Loren is still the most annoying person  to ever be on ANY of the 90 Days shows.



Yes, Loren and Alexei - I did find her very annoying on the 90 day show, I really surprised that she actually got married - and the terrible way she and Paola treated the Russian girl at the reunion - it was disgusting.
But I find her different on Pillow Talk and her and Alexei seem to have a good relationship.
I still can't stand Paola and fast forward though any of her sections - their storyline is beyond boring.
Not that Russ is any catch, but boy she treats him poorly all the time.


----------



## pixiejenna

IA pillow talk I better than happily ever after.

The Washington guy and the Ecuador chick is going to end bad. She’s not into him at all, she didn’t even pick him up at the airport after he literally sold everything he owns to move to equator. ITA once he’s out of cash she’ll move on ASAP.

The girl who moved to South Africa is interesting. I was surprised how well she gets along with her potential MIL. I feel like the first few weeks they’ll be in a honeymoon phase and shortly after it will fall apart. I don’t like that her son calls him dad. However I don’t know how much she pushed him, it very well could be on his own conviction. His biological father isn’t in his life and he’s at a age where he knows that he’s missing a father and sees his friends with fathers he wants to fill that void.

The Korean guy and his pregnant GF seem to be in rough spot. I don’t think that she’ll want to give up the life she has here to live with him in Korea. Her kitchen was like twice the size of his bedroom. I also think that it will be extremely hard to be in a country where she doesn’t speak the language. I feel like her daughter could pick it up quicker than her. His parents do not seem to like her one bit either. I wonder why he just wouldn’t try to become a US citizen instead of having her move to Korea with her daughter. I feel like they didn’t really think this out well.


----------



## arnott

So the previews show Paul being denied permanent residency and then dramatically running away from the cameras yet again!


----------



## arnott

rockhollow said:


> It was breaking my heart to see that way she was treating/speaking to him.
> He seems so in love with her and totally committed to her - that's quite  a big thing, he's willing to forgo everything to be with her. And she couldn't even be bothered to come and get him from the airport!!
> He just looks so hurt and lost at the airport. I just know things are not going to end well for this couple - sadly, I think all is money will be gone and she'll not want him anymore.



Corey reminds me of Nicole.      Both are hellbent on marrying their partners who show no interest in them and both have given their partners their life savings.


----------



## bisousx

After watching this show, I have to wonder how many single moms push their children to call their new boyfriends “Dad”.  It seems so inappropriate to me,  and I feel uncomfortable seeing this pattern on the show.

When my father introduced me to his new wife, he asked me to call her (translated in our native language) “Miss (name)” instead of “Mom”. I do often refer to her as my mom, since we became close. But she is not my mother and I have no idea why these women insist on grooming their children to call another man they barely know “dad”.


----------



## TC1

bisousx said:


> After watching this show, I have to wonder how many single moms push their children to call their new boyfriends “Dad”.  It seems so inappropriate to me,  and I feel uncomfortable seeing this pattern on the show.
> 
> When my father introduced me to his new wife, he asked me to call her (translated in our native language) “Miss (name)” instead of “Mom”. I do often refer to her as my mom, since we became close. But she is not my mother and I have no idea why these women insist on grooming their children to call another man they barely know “dad”.


Personally I feel like if the woman in insecure about the relationship..they push their own kids to use the term "Dad" that way maybe the men will feel more pressure to bond/take responsibility for the kids.
I've seen it in person, my brothers crazy ex was trying to get her kids to call my brother "Dad" it was very uncomfortable.
I agree, totally inappropriate. Even more so in these cases (Nicole & Azan too) where the children haven't even MET these men!


----------



## pixiejenna

Is it wrong that I think it’s hilarious that Paul’s reaction to news he doesn’t like is him screaming and running away like a little kid?


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Is it wrong that I think it’s hilarious that Paul’s reaction to news he doesn’t like is him screaming and *running away like a little kid*?



He did the same thing when he told Karine about his criminal record!


----------



## pixiejenna

Omg I just saw a new commercial for a new before the 90 days that starts in August and Darcy is on it again. With some guy who also doesn't seem interested in her lol. He said she's really emotional and that's not a quality he likes/finds attractive lmao.


----------



## pixiejenna

Finally watched the last before the 90 days.

I don’t know why deavan is crying before she meets up with jihoon’s family. I think that combined with how out of control her daughter is painted a very bad second first impression. Jihoon was shocked by the size of the house she rented realizing that she probably won’t adjust well to his own home. I feel like his parents will never really like her but after seeing how out  of control driscella is they’ll want to be very present in that kids life so they don’t end up like her. 

I think that Evelin is intentionally making life hard on Corey so he’ll go home. Even her own family is shocked that she didn’t even go to the airport to pick him up. I also don’t buy that her condo is having the roof fixed. I don’t know if this is her doing or TLC’s, I could see her doing this in a attempt to get him to leave. But I can also see TLC coming up with this idea to try to get a reaction from him.

Angela 2.0 is hilarious thinking that sex toys will help her marriage. I will say that Aladin is better than the average scammer he’s committed to the roll. Watching him get waxed was hilarious.

I think that they should make the rest of the season footage of Paul running away lmao. Funniest ish ever! I don’t know why he’s shocked that he didn’t get citizenship. I would be more surprised if they actually let him stay. I bet he regrets buying that baby changing table now lol.  I know that karine is in the  us now did she have the baby in Brazil or the us? I don’t remember where she had him. I’m guessing the second she gets her citizenship she’s going to work on bringing her parents over.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Does dracilla have ADHD or ADD?


----------



## pixiejenna

I don’t think so I think that she has a parent that doesn’t parent, she seemingly has no fear in her. She’s 3/4 and wearing diapers and running around the house literally on the kitchen counter and screaming at the top of her lungs. I get she was probably bored out of her mind, especially sitting in a car for the majority of the day. But this was the same behavior she displayed in her regular home. I’m not trying to shame a kid for wearing diapers but potty training takes work/consistency I don’t see deavan putting in. Eyeliner is on point but teaching her kid manners/basic life skills not to so much. I feel like the screaming is her attempt to get deavan’s attention.


----------



## arnott

I wonder if Drucilla is named after the villain in Buffy the Vampire Slayer!


----------



## rockhollow

I just feel sorry for that little girl. I think she's starved for attention, and acting out is her way of getting any attention, good or bad.
I just don't see any future in the relationship - Jihoon and Deavan really don't know each other and there looks like just to many differences. If he moved to the US, they might work, but I just can't see it happening if she move to his country.
Although after saying that, maybe the little girl could prosper with more attention and care from a family unit.


----------



## TC1

When Deavan said "go get the baby"   umm, she's almost 4, totally out of control and doesn't need to be sleeping in between her mom and a virtual stranger. That's creepy AF


----------



## pixiejenna

I think that driscella would flourish under jihoons parents supervision. She needs direction and they would give it to her. Like I said before I don’t think she has a chance in hell for his parents liking her. But I think his parents will see how out of control her child is and will want to be very heavily involved with their kid to prevent their grand child from growing up like driscella. As shameful as it is for their son to have a kid out of wedlock, him having a kid that’s completely out of control would bring even more shame.


----------



## arnott

"I have no idea where Qatar is,    I sell dildos for a living!"


----------



## TC1

This show is getting so boring.
 Ashley & Jay with their manufactured drama. 
Coltee chugging Jack in the kitchen while his mom drives Larissa in circles "while clutching her seat belt" to get a fight on camera..
Pedro & Chantal same merry go round of nonsense..
Pao being ridiculous and not wanting anyone to hold the baby but her..
This show doesn't need to be 2 hours.


----------



## rockhollow

TC1 said:


> This show is getting so boring.
> Ashley & Jay with their manufactured drama.
> Coltee chugging Jack in the kitchen while his mom drives Larissa in circles "while clutching her seat belt" to get a fight on camera..
> Pedro & Chantal same merry go round of nonsense..
> Pao being ridiculous and not wanting anyone to hold the baby but her..
> This show doesn't need to be 2 hours.



I completely agree, I don't know why the show isn't just 1 hour. The new 90 days is only 1 hour long and it's more interesting - that one should be 2 hours.

Coltee chugging that Jack - he must be quite the drinker, I couldn't believe he could chug that much in one go.
I know that Larissa has her faults, but I'm feeling sorry for her - trapped in the weird household and being penniless - it's can't be nice.
She needs to leave that toxic household (although we know that she has and moved on).

I can't even watch the scenes with Pao and Russ. That woman is just crazy and playing it up for the cameras.
She doesn't seem the least bit interested in Russ - I guess it's only the coins he has that keeps her there.
Her mother should have spoken up more and told Peo that she is being unreasonable.
I thinks she went out of her way not to fit in with Russ's family, and now wants it to look like it's Russ's family that was unreasonable.

And the whole storyline with Ashley and Jay is just to manufactured. Jay should have just signed those divorce papers and run away from her as fast as he could.
Of course we see them back together next week, so what a waste of time this week was.

Pedro & Chantal - the same thing - everything they do is just manufactured to try and keep them relevant until their own series comes on.

How many times do with have to see these couples break up and then get back together?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jay is currently in the custody of ICE awaiting a deportation hearing... so it's really real


rockhollow said:


> And the whole storyline with Ashley and Jay is just to manufactured. Jay should have just signed those divorce papers and run away from her as fast as he could.
> Of course we see them back together next week, so what a waste of time this week was.


----------



## TC1

DC-Cutie said:


> Jay is currently in the custody of ICE awaiting a deportation hearing... so it's really real


Yes, that's the most recent...but this was filmed months ago when they were playing a storyline for the cameras which they both admitted to doing for the show/$$$.


----------



## DC-Cutie

TC1 said:


> Yes, that's the most recent...but this was filmed months ago when they were playing a storyline for the cameras which they both admitted to doing for the show/$$$.


I know. but at this very moment, it's a real situation.  So they may having been playing for a storyline, no longer a playing matter.  they both look stupid!


----------



## slang

So Jay is being deported but Larissa who has 3 assault charges against her is still living in the US?


----------



## bisousx

slang said:


> So Jay is being deported but Larissa who has 3 assault charges against her is still living in the US?



Coltee made up accusations to get her arrested and humiliated each time. It’s pretty obvious, at least to me


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> Yes, that's the most recent...but this was filmed months ago when they were playing a storyline for the cameras which they both admitted to doing for the show/$$$.



I wonder if the cops that were called were real or were they actors.


----------



## slang

bisousx said:


> Coltee made up accusations to get her arrested and humiliated each time. It’s pretty obvious, at least to me



I think she’s psycho and deserves what she gets!
Regardless, she now has that on her record and she hadn’t been deported. That seems weird to me?


----------



## arnott

Elizabeth's Mom said she doesn't know anyone who  didn't have their Mom in the labour room while giving birth?!              I don't know anyone who did that!


----------



## pixiejenna

Trying to read more about it Ashley had a pfa against him and jay violated it that’s how he got arrested. She also pulled the paperwork and his k1 visa was expired that’s why jay is in ice custody. 

As far as Larissa goes she’s been arrested a few times for domestic violence. As cray cray as she is I will give colte 50% blame for whatever happened. If anything he probably deserves more than half credit because he’s clearly instigating the reaction from her. Both he and his mom are extremely manipulative and he’s even been filmed intentionally provoking her. Her charges have also been dropped.  Whatever the timeline is for her paperwork,  they’re divorced now and he wants her deported because he doesn’t want to have to support her financially for 10 years. I sincerely hope that he’s on the hook for 10 years of spousal support. I can’t imagine what living with him and his mom was like but from what we’ve seen it’s awful. I also think that he intentionally called the police to terrorize her, he’s extremely calculated and I think he did it to hold it over her head it’s a power move to invoke fear in her.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Trying to read more about it Ashley had a pfa against him and jay violated it that’s how he got arrested. She also pulled the paperwork and his k1 visa was expired that’s why jay is in ice custody.
> 
> As far as Larissa goes she’s been arrested a few times for domestic violence. As cray cray as she is I will give colte 50% blame for whatever happened. If anything he probably deserves more than half credit because* he’s clearly instigating the reaction from her.* *Both he and his mom are extremely manipulative and he’s even been filmed intentionally provoking her. *Her charges have also been dropped.  Whatever the timeline is for her paperwork,  they’re divorced now and he wants her deported because he doesn’t want to have to support her financially for 10 years. I sincerely hope that he’s on the hook for 10 years of spousal support. *I can’t imagine what living with him and his mom was like but from what we’ve seen it’s awful. I also think that he intentionally called the police to terrorize her, he’s extremely calculated and I think he did it to hold it over her head it’s a power move to invoke fear in her.*



Agree about Coltee.     He creeps me out with his psychotic calm monotone voice!


----------



## Porschenality

The way Coltee chugged that whiskey. Oh boy, he’s been there done that before. Not even a wince out of him or a grimace. Like cool water on a hot day. Me thinks both Debs and Colt likee to drinkee.


----------



## pixiejenna

Caught up the new other way.

So rehab Ronnie basically broke every promise he made 1 day out of rehab at his  Bachelor party. Also what kind of friends take their bestie out for drinks and strippers 1 day out of rehab. Feels more like they just wanted a excuse to party.

Jenny misses warm showers and finds out that her husband to be is also unemployed. He quit his job to be with her and help her adjust to living in India. Winner winner chicken dinner! Now she’s worried about the lack of funds and her inability to work without a visa. He however has no concern about sponging off her money.

Devon serves jihoon’s parents raw bacon and scrambled eggs her daughter sat on/touched. Hard to imagine her cooking skills failed to impress his parents lol. The scrambled eggs were a mistake to his parents and his mom tried to cook the bacon for her. They say  driscella needs to learn manors and she claims that she has them and says please and thank you. She was so out of control while Devon was cooking she sent her to bed. Girl I think that you might need to hand over both kids to his parents for them to have any chance at growing up civilized. 

Paul sees a lawyer cause he can’t read/speak  Portuguese. Then he claimed that he’s not a  terrorist he was just slashing tires which is a minor offense in his state. So starting fires and slashing tires hard to imagine why Brazil doesn’t want him stay lol.


----------



## rockhollow

yes, what a waste all that time in rehab for Ronnie - not home one day and back in the game.
I know he was in rehab for gambling problems, but I think he has more addiction problems than just that.
I don't know how he thought getting so wasted on camera was going to come to anything good.
And the stripper scenes were beyond disgusting - especially with drunk Ronnie leering at her.

Everything about the Korean's visit was cring-worthly. I just can not see how this relationship is going to work. if he was moving to America it might be different, but the thought of her moving to Korea with that wild child daughter is just not believable.

I don't even watch the scenes with Pole in them - it's fast forward for that couple. I'm not sure why they even bought them onto this series.
Same with Russ and Pao - another couple that have nothing to interesting to offer.
I'm not looking forward to seeing Pao (and probably her mother) go at Russ's mom, who seems to love her son and just want to bond with her grandson.


----------



## DC-Cutie

When Russ and Pao's scenes come on, I get up to use the bathroom, grab a snack or clean up.

So is Nicole gonna buy a ticket to see Azan every episode, only to have to cancel in the next episode?


----------



## TC1

Nicole doesn't need to be on this show. The only thing she's in a relationship with..is FaceTime


----------



## pixiejenna

I don’t get how they’re making this a 2 hour show and the new show is only 1 hour. They don’t have enough material for 2 hours.

Coltee consoles mama, Debbie is the best actor of the group. Watching coltee acting so bitter and wanting divorce/kick her out of the country is showing his true colors. Ironically the tell all he pitches a hissy fit for being called out on caring more about his mom then his wife and upset that she’s moved on.

Ashley was sick/jay pats himself on the back for spending her money to go back and “take care of her’’ . She calls off the divorce that they were never going to do in the first place...

Pedro and chantel fighting like usual. They’re exhausting at this point. Ironically his family is upset that he doesn’t send them more money. So family first, gaming system second, chantel third got it. Priorities am I right?

Nicole bought another set of plane tickets to visit azan only to cancel the flight. I don’t understand why they’re even on the show at this point. Nicole did admit to her family that the shop doesn’t exist lol.

Andri’s dad is leaving and it’s sad because he’s the most sane rational guy in the family. I don’t believe for one minute that Elizabeth s dad will cut them off. I get that andri misses his family and home and wants to go back and have a wedding and show off the baby. His view on finances is really out there.

Pao actually let russ’s Mom hold the baby before her own mom is pretty shocking.


----------



## rockhollow

I'm glad to see the end to Colte and Marissa - that relationship has been on a downward slide since Marissa first arrived in the US.
I don't think that Colte was looking for a wife/partner, he was looking for a sex partner and someone who he could be in charge of finanically and emotionally.
I really think that Marissa tried - I still think she was duped into thinking that Colte was rich and that he would look after her in a certain style that was all a lie.
She arrived to a small house, many cats and a wicked mother in law and having to beg for money.
I must say that this episode was the first time we see Colt show some real emotion - he's usually so deadpan and lifeless.
He must have really felt that he was in charge of everything and almost shocked that Marissa wasn't playing anymore.
And I don't believe those crocodile tears coming from Debbie. She was probably dancing and purring in her room when the cameras weren't filming.


----------



## rockhollow

I wonder if the show had expected more from Nicole and Azan - there storyline was nothing new, so thankfully we didn't have to see much of them throughout the series.
They tried to bulk it up with the mystery emails to the stepdad, but even that wasn't enough.
I sure hope that's the end of them and this show - I guess we'll see a bit of them on the reunion but then that's it.
As well all knew, Azan was never going to marry that girl. I think he really enjoyed the limelight and gassing Nicole along. Goodness those two have been going at it for years - I cringe to think how much money Nicole has sent him over the years.
It's time for Nicole to find someone else for that poor little girl to  call Daddy.


----------



## TC1

The previews for the reunion showed Larissa with her new man (who's pretty hot) LOL oh, Coltee looked like he had tears in his eyes. 
I hope everyone else on this cast is done after this. I will not be watching The Family Chantel


----------



## pixiejenna

Coltee wasn’t looking for a wife he was looking for a victim. Like you said he wanted a trophy that he could control/manipulate. Which is precisely why I hope he has to support her for 10 years, he deserves it. The amount of emotion that he expressed towards his mom vs his wife is pretty telling.

We all know that Nicole and azan were never going to get married. I wonder how the contract for the show works. Because they barely had any footage from them a few FaceTimes and Nicole with her parents. How will she support him without her TLC paycheck lol.


----------



## arnott

Just noticed that Laura, the lady from Florida moving to Qatar has a Canadian Passport.   It showed when she was getting her boarding pass.  What the heck!   Oh wait, did she say she was originally from Toronto?


----------



## Porschenality

arnott said:


> Just noticed that Laura, the lady from Florida moving to Qatar has a Canadian Passport.   It showed when she was getting her boarding pass.  What the heck!   Oh wait, did she say she was originally from Toronto?


Yes, she said she was Canadian. Fell in love with Florida and never moved back north. I believe she married an American (how she became a citizen) but don’t quote me.


----------



## rockhollow

I just  can't see Laura and Aladdin working on the long term. I think so far Laura wasn't really being herself, acting sweet and coy to get her man, but now will start to show her real side and Aladdin isn't going to like it.
I just can't image he'll be happy with her telling him his love making is not up to par and she want to teach him some moves.
There is going to be a power struggle with them.

I was surprised to hear Jenny admit that they had been together over 7 years.  At the beginning of the season they were acting like it was a fairly new relationship, but as we know, nothing is secret on these shows for very long, and it was quickly found out they had a very long term relationship going.
They are one of the few couples that I hope work out - Sumit seems to really love her and her, him.


----------



## rockhollow

I think we should have separate threads for these two shows, especially as one is about the end and then in August another new 90 days starts up.


----------



## arnott

rockhollow said:


> I just  can't see Laura and Aladdin working on the long term. I think so far Laura wasn't really being herself, acting sweet and coy to get her man, but now will start to show her real side and Aladdin isn't going to like it.
> *I just can't image he'll be happy with her telling him his love making is not up to par and she want to teach him some moves.
> There is going to be a power struggle with them.*



Can't wait to see his face when she whips out the sex toys and gives him the Sex for Dummies book!             BTW,  I didn't even know Aladdin was a real name until this show.


----------



## limom

Laura and Aladdin will be a 5 years stint at best. He is in Qatar and was looking for a little something, something.  Aka as jigy/jigy.
Unless, he is planning to con her and make way to the US.
What is it with those Tunisian dudes?
First, Momo and then Aladin????


----------



## arnott

rockhollow said:


> I was surprised to hear Jenny admit that they had been together over 7 years.  At the beginning of the season they were acting like it was a fairly new relationship, but as we know, nothing is secret on these shows for very long, and it was quickly found out they had a very long term relationship going.
> They are one of the few couples that I hope work out - Sumit seems to really love her and her, him.



That scene with him washing her hair was interesting.    I'm surprised they had no hot water in New Delhi!


----------



## TC1

I read online that Tiffany is back in the states with her son and had a baby with Ronald. Ronald went back to rehab..


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> I read somewhere that Tiffany is back in the states with her son and had a baby with Ronald. Ronald went back to rehab..



So they left him in South Africa?    Did they break up?


----------



## TC1

arnott said:


> So they left him in South Africa?    Did they break up?


They had to video chat for the baby's birth (they named her Carley..born July 3) so it seems he's in South Africa and she's in the U.S. There are MANY articles if you want to Google. People did a spread, In Touch Weekly, E Online, etc.


----------



## limom

Is Ronald an Afrikaner?
There is no way, that she can adapt to life in SA. It is truly rough there, imo.


----------



## pixiejenna

I don’t understand how Jenny could have dated sumit for 6 years and still failed to google what was needed to get married in India. 

Devon’s mom hopping on a flight to take drucella away was awfully convenient lol. My first thought when they got on the bus is where’s the “baby” lol. His parents seem awfully polite towards her. I don’t think that she’ll adapt well in his country. Now that would be a entertaining show lol.

Tiffany and rehab Ronny are headed to disaster he basically broke his promises day one out.

Aladdin and Laura are interesting. He’s at least fully committed to his scam. But he’s in for a rude awakening because she’s not going to be obedient towards him. Also even if he wanted to come to the US could he? If she’s Canadian dose she have a dual visa? Could someone with a dual visa bring a spouse from another country to the US? 


Also I will not watch the family chantel but in the commercials chantel, her mom, and her he sister go to. Twerking class.


----------



## arnott

Twerking  class!           That's a class Khloe needs to take after seeing her pathetic Struggle Twerk!


----------



## arnott

Anyone else notice that when Nicole was on the phone with Azan the words on her phone said, "If you want to be strong learn to enjoy being alone."?


----------



## arnott

Pao's Mom seems like a miserable person.


----------



## pixiejenna

Lol I didn’t see that on Nicole’s phone I tend to ignore her time on camera.

Paos mom does seem miserable just like Pao dose. I’m sure a part of it is due to the fact that she’s in a foreign country and outside of Pao and Russ has little interaction with others. Which is odd because plenty of people in Miami speak Spanish. I feel like she’s a hostage in their townhome and she wants to break free.


----------



## TC1

Well, the 2 hours was pretty much a waste of time last night and the "tell all" was about 10 minutes of actual filming..mostly to drum up interest for The Family Chantel. 
Chantel's mom trying to wax poetic about "Einstein's theory of gravity"  Lawd that woman is stupid.


----------



## rockhollow

TC1 said:


> Well, the 2 hours was pretty much a waste of time last night and the "tell all" was about 10 minutes of actual filming..mostly to drum up interest for The Family Chantel.
> Chantel's mom trying to wax poetic about "Einstein's theory of gravity"  Lawd that woman is stupid.



I agree with you. They sure seemed to spend a lot of time talking about the Chantel show.
It was beyond embarrassing with the mom trying to make some kind of point about apples that had nothing to do with Einstein's theory.
And that she was stumbling over what she was trying to say like she's memorized it and still couldn't get it out.
Just made me even more sure I wasn't going to be watching that stupid spin off.

I don't know why they even had the other couples there sitting on the couches like pumpkins.

I can't stand Ashley but did feel badly that she had to sit so near to Colte. I would have insisted that they move me - or him, put him over there with Nicole.


----------



## TC1

Larissa's new man seems pretty excited for his 15 minutes of fame


----------



## livethelake

TC1 said:


> Larissa's new man seems pretty excited for his 15 minutes of fame


He was creepy AF....all that rubbing of her legs............


----------



## pixiejenna

The new before the 90 days I die of laughter at Paul running yet again. They should make the whole show footage of I’m running. She wants to go home o have her baby so a boat ride trip they take. Paul springs for a private room instead of the hammocks for Karin’s comfort. After a day of lugging around all his boxes of bulletproof baby goods he wants to take a shower and is upset that it’s poop water that would probably make him dirtier then he currently is. 

Tiff and rehab Ronnie take her son too dinner who after a great conversation in the car about human trafficking and him no being allowed to use ay sort of electronic in public without being robbed announced that he wants to go back home. He also deducted that his mom and Ronnie are hiding something from him when he questions why Ronnie can’t just come to the US instead. She makes him explain all of his charges at a separate meal with out her son. Apparently he’s just in the wrong place all the time except when he stole from his employer and mom those things he did, but it’s not his fault because of his addiction. This girl should be on her first available flight out of SA back to the US.

Jihoon proposes to  deavan and is very nervous and breaks several glasses in the process. She half seems like she’s ready to have another break down. She also reminds me of a Kardashian total lack of emotion beyond breakdowns  almost seems drugged up. 

Jenny has sumit do her toenails for her. He calls his family in secrecy because they’re wise that somethings up. Out side of her nails it doesn’t seem like they did anything the past few weeks. Also how can he afford to fly home to visit with his parents when he’s quit his job and hasn’t worked in over a month. Especially since they have their expensive apartment . My guess is his parents already got the letter requesting his family permission to marry Jenny and that’s why they are blowing up his phone.

Corey and Evelin finally go to her apartment. Not really a step up from her grandmas place to be honest. It’s basically a bedroom/bathroom with outside kitchen. The car she has that keeps falling apart cost 7 grand you couldn’t get $500 for it. I don’t know where all his money actually went clearly it’s not a good car or apartment with hot water and a toilet you can flush toilet paper down lol. I hope that they go to this bar she supposedly started with all his cash. I don’t know how she expects him to support her and buy her things when he’s literally given her everything he has. He’s in a foreign country and doesn’t even speak the language fluently.


----------



## DC-Cutie

1st, Tiff is a damn fool!  It's baffling to me how these women (like Nicole) gets their children to call random men 'daddy'.  Like can you call him HUSBAND first and then let daddy be a natural progression.  2nd, I wouldn't have been on the first plane to SA knowing that he was in rehab for drugs, stealing and lord knows what else.

Jihoon - I just want to apply Carmex to his lips every time he comes on the screen and I want to give Deaven a deep dental cleaning.


----------



## arnott

Totally forgot to record the latest episode of Before the 90 Days and just finished the episode where Evelin took Corey to buy chicken.    Another recycled storyline.         We've seen that before with I think Nicole and Azan in Morocco.    Nicole also asking why they  couldn't buy prepackaged chicken in a store.


----------



## TC1

They had to go to some backyard hole for the chicken...but the birthday cake for the kid was straight from the supermarket bakery, box and all


----------



## rockhollow

How convenient that poor Ronnie was not really responsible for all those charges - he was either in the wrong place at the wrong time, or he just couldn't control his addictions. And he seems to have many of those not just gambling.
I would't be surprised if Tiff was aware of the charges, but just didn't want to admit it to the camera.
It was heartbreaking to her the little boy say he just wanted to go home.
That selfish mother of his should have left him in the US with her mother.
But we all know that Tiff and the son have thankfully returned to the US when she had the new baby.
And I totally agree that these strange women wanting their children to call their current boyfriends 'daddy' is just so wrong on so many levels!

I can't even watch the segments of Evelyn and Cory - it just so phoney and forced.
We know they've been a couple for a really long time (even married by some accounts) and pretending to be at such a struggle.

Poor ole Summit, yet again tending his granny, oops I mean partner. I do understand being a woman of similar age, my arms have gotten too short as I got older and I just can't reach my toenails either - thank goodness for a pedicure.
I bet his parents have got the letter as well about the preposed marriage. Summit is going to soon have to grow up and make a decision - family or wife.


----------



## TC1

"I borrowed a jacket from my friend, he had drugs in the pocket, I was wearing it and they thought the drugs were mine..so they charged me"  So many "coincidences" in ALL of his arrests.


----------



## arnott

It's funny how Chantel has a go at Colt and when he tells her to shut up, she runs away and cries! 

Part 2 of the Tell All tonight!


----------



## rockhollow

Well at least we got rid of Chantel and Pedro for this episode - after having them monopolize the first hour of the tell-all we get it - TLC trying to pump us up to watch the Chantel spinoff - no thanks, I won't be watching that!

I felt sorry for Jay - I certainly don't condone his cheating, but feel he was so out of his depth and taken advantage of. Blondie (just can't think of her name) knew how young and impressionable he was from the start (even condoning his wandering at first when still in Jamaica). I'm sure his immaturity was part of the appeal, she wanted someone to control and thought that's what she got with Jay.
He looked like an abused person last night. And I'm sure he had lots of shocking things he could have said about her and the way she treated him, but restrained himself - I liked that.

I was glad to see Marissa out from under  Colte's control. I doubt the new fellow will be her next partner, but someone to give her some support right now. I get predator vibes from Colte, he was so shocked that Marissa was finished with him.
I'm sad to think that he's found foreigner to try and control.
That guy is super creepy - and Debbie is as well.

There is nothing left between Russ and Pao - they were never suited for each other, i hope they are going to truly move on - Russ said it - the only thing that have together is the son.
Pao is was too selfish.

Waste of time seeing Nicole and Azan - more of just the same old crap - Nicole was more subdued than usual - maybe she's coming to accept that Adan doesn't and never did want her - only the coins.


----------



## arnott

So Debbie wants Larissa deported and laughs when Shaun asks if Larissa's boyfriend would move to Brazil with her  if that happens.    Then when Larissa's boyfriend says he would, Debbie goes, "Oh hell no" 3 times!   Debbie and Colt are just evil vindictive people who can't stand to see Larissa happy and want her to be as miserable as they are!   That was pretty funny after the court hearing Colt and his Mom were like "Now what?   Let's go home and make some  Beef Stew!"!    

So Colt says the ring he got Larissa was $2000 and Larissa says it was $200!   I believe Larissa!   

Pao is a selfish unreasonable b!tch as usual.

I  liked  Nicole's hair.


----------



## DC-Cutie

arnott said:


> So Colt says the ring he got Larissa was $2000 and Larissa says it was $200!   I believe Larissa!


me, too.  Because Coltee is Cheapee


----------



## rockhollow

Yes, there is no way that Colte would have spent anywhere near $2000 on a ring for her, even though he probably told her that's what he spent, and also most likely the reason Larissa was willing to flush it down the toilet, cause she knew it was worthless.
Funny that Debbie did everything possible to get rid of Larissa and then was more outraged than Colte when she finally left and has no intention of every returning.


----------



## rockhollow

The other way

I'm feeling a bit bad for Jenny.  I don't think this is the first time that Sumit has disappointed her, but really crappy of him to run home and leave her in that situation. It would be different if she was more comfortable with the town and language, but to just expect her to just sit and watch TV until he returns???? 
I'm sure him having no backbone is the reason they've been having such a long, long courting with no marriage.
And sadly, if he's not be able to stand up to his parents yet after 7 years, well, it doesn't look good for Jenny.


We are getting to see more of the true Aladin - that Laura is out of her depth if she thinks she's going to have control in that marriage. Getting blocked on instagram is just the tip of it.
I'd hate to think about how he reacts when the cameras are not there.
Laura looked quite apprehensive with his strong reaction to her toy and any talk of not being satisfied.
This relationship is not going to last - we'll see her flying back to the US alone.

I could do nothing but keep rolling my eyes about Ronnie and Tiff - another relationship where nothing good is going to come of it, but head home to US (which we know she does)
Bye, bye Ronnie.


----------



## pixiejenna

The other way.

I can’t even produce a ounce of sympathy for Jenny being stuck at the apartment as a hostage while he visits his family. They’ve been together for 6 years which is plenty of time to get at least somewhat fluent in the language of where she is, I know several are spoken in India but whatever region she’s in. 

Paul really let me down this week no running and no panic attacks. Her parents already hate him and it’s not going to get better with the possibility that he’ll get deported. I also feel bad for karini having a UTI while pregnant sounds awful. Can she even take antibiotics while pregnant? I don’t blame her for wanting to go home no matter what happens with Paul her family will take care of her and the baby. Paul not so much I can’t see him being any help whatsoever. Next week Paul naturally is demanding a DNA test to make sure that the baby is his. Honestly who didn’t see that one coming a mile away am i right. 

Rehab Ronnie has to pick up her dad who’s staying at a casino. It’s almost like they want him to fail miserably lol. I wonder how close she is with her dad since he doesn’t know about Ronnie’s gambling addiction and her mom/sister do. I’m also disappointed that her sister didn’t really grill him and gave him their blessing. 

Cory has really been hit hard with the dumb stick. Evelin has repeatedly said she doesn’t want to get married and doesn’t want kids. These are some pretty fundamental issues that they are not on the same page is. The sad part is she’ll literally doing everything she can to push him away and he doesn’t get it. All she wants is to live comfortably and that’s it. Also how does he expect to be a bartender to support them? Maybe if he could speak the language it could be possible. Also the bar looks like a dump and for someone who has no money she has no problems spending Corey s. He spent 40g on that dump and now she wants another 5g for another outhouse and furniture.

Laura brings out her her sex toys after night number 1, cause his jiggy jiggy only lasts 2 minutes. Naturally he’s very offended by it, and she’s surprised. Most guys wouldn’t be too thrilled by the way she introduced it but culturally it was offensive to him. Something tells me he’d last longer than 2 minutes with one of his Instagram girls lol.


----------



## TC1

You cannot take a man seriously who giggles and refers to sex as "jiggy-jiggy" 
Evelin thinks she signed up for 90 Day Sugar Daddy not "fiance" because she has not intentions of marrying him. She doesn't even LIKE him.


----------



## rockhollow

TC1 said:


> You cannot take a man seriously who giggles and refers to sex as "jiggy-jiggy"
> Evelin thinks she signed up for 90 Day Sugar Daddy not "fiance" because she has not intentions of marrying him. She doesn't even LIKE him.



And haven't Evelin and  Cory been together for years as well?
Their bar sure looked grubby and run down. 
She's such a con-artist as well, I can not believe that they would have to spend $1500 US to have a sceptic system and outhouse  built or $5000 for new chairs and tables - especially as it look like the place is seasonal and they just walk away in the off season.

I laugh every time I hear 'jiggy-jiggy - I can't believe grown people would use that term seriously.
Aladin isn't happy being the '2 minute man'.


----------



## arnott

Anyone else see the bonus footage where Evelin's sister brought worms for Corey to eat?


----------



## kiss_p

arnott said:


> Anyone else see the bonus footage where Evelin's sister brought worms for Corey to eat?


I saw it.  I thought it was funny the way they talked about how childish he was.  If he didn't wamt to eat, he should have just stood his ground and not ate it.


----------



## pixiejenna

Omg I didn't see that. TLC is recycling storylines first chicken feet now worms.

The new before the 90 days couples. We knew Darcy was coming back but I was surprised that big Ang is back. Didn't she have some trouble with the law recently? I'm surprised that she was able to travel internationally.

https://www.usmagazine.com/entertainment/pictures/90-day-fiance-before-the-90-days-season-3-cast/


----------



## DC-Cutie

pixiejenna said:


> Omg I didn't see that. TLC is recycling storylines first chicken feet now worms.
> 
> The new before the 90 days couples. We knew Darcy was coming back but I was surprised that big Ang is back. Didn't she have some trouble with the law recently? I'm surprised that she was able to travel internationally.
> 
> https://www.usmagazine.com/entertainment/pictures/90-day-fiance-before-the-90-days-season-3-cast/


it was her daughter that was in trouble I think


----------



## TC1

DC-Cutie said:


> it was her daughter that was in trouble I think


Yes... her daughter Scottie was sentenced to 20 years (will only serve 2) 11 counts of child molestation & statutory rape. She's vile.
She was on the show last go around..claiming she was worried Michael was scamming her mom.


----------



## arnott

Who's watching the new Before The 90 Days tonight?!


----------



## DD101

arnott said:


> Who's watching the new Before The 90 Days tonight?!



I watched. Not happy to see Darcy back (she just comes across as so desperate and hopeless), she get's to the airport and the guy didn't even pick her up....he had a car service get her.......and as Darcey is talking about it, she tries to convince us that she thinks that's a great idea too......so sad. I actually felt sad for her.


Most interesting couple:

But the girl (Avery) that shocked me was the one who's 'dating' the guy in Syria. I think she's very young, maybe 19? She has converted to his religion and that meant covering her hair and wearing clothing that covers her up. But she's talking about moving to a country that is very dangerous right now.......I'm worried she might go there and not be able to come back. 

I cannot imagine any American raised person being able to live under such harsh restrictions for too long. She might think she loves him now......but when she goes over there (if she does), things will be very different.









Least interesting couple:

But the nail tech Caesar and his "girlfriend" Maria......I don't believe this couple at all. I do not believe this man is this stupid, so I'm not interested in their story. I've read online that he's playing along just for the story (I read this on Reddit).


----------



## TC1

Caesar is just like Nicole. Broke and delusional "does she even say your name in those videos?"  producers were shady there.


----------



## rockhollow

After watching, I was feeling very sorry for Caesar, thinking the poor guy wasn't playing with a full deck and was really being taken advantage of by the Ukrainian girl.
But then also read on another site that they were already finished and just playing it up of the show.
I guess he'd already been played by her and just reenacting it, so not sorry for him anymore.

The girl that's converted to Muslim - she seems really immature, and I can't see it lasting. Sounds like this is just another form of her rebelling. Thank goodness at least that her mother is going with her. And even though she thinks she'll be staying and going to Syria with the beau, I doubt that's going to happen.

Then to bring back Darcy - yet again trying to find love with some young foreign guy. We all know it's not going to work, it will just be Darcy and Jessie all over again. They've already shown us in the previews that this new guy also grows tired of her dramatics.
I kind of liked Darcy and her sister on 'Pillow Talk', but not liking her on this show.
She better soon lay off the medical procedures on her face, she's going to start looking like that 'cat woman' soon.


----------



## pixiejenna

I also liked Darcy and her sister on pillow talk. I don’t like her on before the 90 days again. She is trying way too hard to be in love with guys who really don’t know her. It was funny that her new BF didn’t even want to pick her up at the airport and plans on sending her a car to pick her up. He honestly doesn’t even remotely seem into her.

Caesar and Maria is kind of sad. It looks like a long term catfish game. I can’t imagine that he sent her so much money especially since he’s a nail tech.

Avery seems very naive about what she’s doing and is about to get a harsh dose of reality once she;s in Syria. She’s in love and thinks that she’s in a Disney movie and everything will be fine because they’re in love. I also wonder what has happened in her family that she’s more comfortable telling her second family about her real plans while her parents have no idea about her plans for marriage.

Rebecca legit bought a special light for her video chats lmao he’s going to be disappointed when he sees you IRL because it’s nothing like the snaps you send him. Oh and she’s still not divorced from hubby #3, ya this is going to go over well.

Timothy seems very needy and has a odd arrangement with his ex. I get that her daughter is like a kid too him, despite not being his biological child. But his ex seems to think that she’s got a say in what he dose, her claws are in him deep. I get the feeling that she uses her daughter to get him to do whatever she wants. He also comes off as high maintenance and is looking for his GF to stroke his ego and be a trophy for him to parade around home with.


----------



## limom

Wth is wrong with all those grown women thinking that a twenty something foreign man would want any thing to do with them?
It is pathetic. 
Seeing Caesar crying was heartbreaking, imho.  He seems highly touched.
 Maria is playing him and probably ten other guys for a fool. 
It is sad to witness, imo.
Darcy is a special kind of stupid. The dude can’t even bother to get you at the airport and you still proceed to fly out there? Come on now. This can’t be for real.
She needs to stop spending money getting injection and go to a therapist. She is not an ugly woman and she seems like a nice person, if only she should stop with the bull crap.
I don’t get it.


----------



## TC1

If you're too insecure to send a photo without 8 filters and a ring light..you have no business calling it a "relationship" 
If it's against his religion to sleep with a married woman and she doesn't tell him she's still married? That's disgusting to knowingly betray someone's beliefs.


----------



## rockhollow

TC1 said:


> If you're too insecure to send a photo without 8 filters and a ring light..you have no business calling it a "relationship"
> If it's against his religion to sleep with a married woman and she doesn't tell him she's still married? That's disgusting to knowingly betray someone's beliefs.



yes, I was shocked at how different she looked in the photos - I never realized what a difference you can make with filters, heck even how much that round light made.
Great way to start a relationship!
And so incredibly foolish to be keeping quiet about still being married.
It's like so many of these people on these shows, I can't believe that they wouldn't google some information about their partner's country. Come on, everyone uses google.
I do more research on a county that I'm just going on holidays to.
Rebecca is supposed to be a PI? Business can't be good.

Tim was one weird guy - another one, where I can't see the relationship working longterm.
Something seemed phoney about him - is he playing up his life and finances to the Brazilian girl?
Good on him wanting to maintain a relationship with the young girl/ daughter - but there was something strange about the relationship with the mom.


----------



## arnott

Previews show Paul hiding out in the doghouse!


----------



## TC1

I don't think Rebecca had too much to worry about. Zied looks like he's no stranger to Facetune either


----------



## rockhollow

Yes, I was surprised when we saw Zeid, he is also fond of the filters I think.
And he didn't seem to upset that she also looking different - although it must have been a bit embarrassing to have to see that photo on his tee-shirt.
I guess it's common practice for those seeking partners on the internet to distort their image, so many everyone just expects it.
But I just don't see him being happy when he learns the news about her still being married.

Now the older lady with Nigerian Micheal - they've had many breakups, but I guess he's still hoping for a ticket to the US and keeps getting back with her.
During their on again/off again relationship, she been quite dominant  to him, both physically and mentally, I though he might have looked for someone more agreeable - he seems to have many, many contacts on social media.
And the whole wanting to have a baby scenario was just foolish - I just can't see her really wanting to or being able to afford to have a child with him that would have no relation to her.


----------



## pixiejenna

Darcy is jelly that the love of her life flirted with her friend in front of her an the sky is blue. She is renting some fancy looking new luggage. Looks like instead of freshing up at a Sephora she upgrades to airport bathroom. She also has to bring up Jesse every 5 minutes because he’s so “obsessed” with her lol.

Big Ang and Michael are still a item because he’s literally willing to do anything to come to America. She had the nerve to ask her daughter to carry her baby/give her a egg lol. I don’t know why she didn’t just agree to it because it will never happen. The best part of the episode was big ang wedding venue shopping and introducing us to the delightful DJ Doug. While describing her half American half African wedding he’ll give her a goat but that’s about it lmao. Neither of them have any clue what goes on in a African wedding. They can get married in the cazebo but this will run her around 8 grand more than she has. Her problem  has he so eloquently put she wants champagne and caviar taste on a malt liquor budget. Give this man a show or at least let him host the next tell all.

Ceaser spends a whopping $200 on a fake ring for his catfish. Even the SA knows that it’s going to be returned. I read online that they’re not even together but she agreed to be on the show via phone calls they were “done” before the filming even started. I can’t even bother with them so much fake ness.

Avery is determined to get on a plane to Syria even though she left her phone at home. She continues her lies/deception to her family at least her mom is going with her. Hopefully she can somehow knock some sense into her very dense head.

Timothy goes to a party thrown by his ex who  conveniently wore a bra with a see though shirt and rooms selfies with him. Also forcing him to send his fiancé the selfies they took. Next week he says he has a secret to tell his fiancé and it could ruin things. My money is that he is a female to male trans , I can’t be the only one thinking this about him right?

Lastly Rebecca finally meets up with Zied who actually accepted her even though she looks nothing like any of the pictures of her that she filtered to the max. I can’t decide if it’s sweet or creepy that he had a T-shirt made with her picture on it. Also she’s forced to rent a car for 3 weeks, why the heck didn’t he rent one? Also can someone please tell him that his pants don’t fit it looks uncomfortable.


----------



## limom

pixiejenna said:


> Darcy is jelly that the love of her life flirted with her friend in front of her an the sky is blue. She is renting some fancy looking new luggage. Looks like instead of freshing up at a Sephora she upgrades to airport bathroom. She also has to bring up Jesse every 5 minutes because he’s so “obsessed” with her lol.
> 
> Big Ang and Michael are still a item because he’s literally willing to do anything to come to America. She had the nerve to ask her daughter to carry her baby/give her a egg lol. I don’t know why she didn’t just agree to it because it will never happen. The best part of the episode was big ang wedding venue shopping and introducing us to the delightful DJ Doug. While describing her half American half African wedding he’ll give her a goat but that’s about it lmao. Neither of them have any clue what goes on in a African wedding. They can get married in the cazebo but this will run her around 8 grand more than she has. Her problem  has he so eloquently put she wants champagne and caviar taste on a malt liquor budget. Give this man a show or at least let him host the next tell all.
> 
> Ceaser spends a whopping $200 on a fake ring for his catfish. Even the SA knows that it’s going to be returned. I read online that they’re not even together but she agreed to be on the show via phone calls they were “done” before the filming even started. I can’t even bother with them so much fake ness.
> 
> Avery is determined to get on a plane to Syria even though she left her phone at home. She continues her lies/deception to her family at least her mom is going with her. Hopefully she can somehow knock some sense into her very dense head.
> 
> Timothy goes to a party thrown by his ex who  conveniently wore a bra with a see though shirt and rooms selfies with him. Also forcing him to send his fiancé the selfies they took. Next week he says he has a secret to tell his fiancé and it could ruin things. My money is that he is a female to male trans , I can’t be the only one thinking this about him right?
> 
> Lastly Rebecca finally meets up with Zied who actually accepted her even though she looks nothing like any of the pictures of her that she filtered to the max. I can’t decide if it’s sweet or creepy that he had a T-shirt made with her picture on it. Also she’s forced to rent a car for 3 weeks, why the heck didn’t he rent one? Also can someone please tell him that his pants don’t fit it looks uncomfortable.


Your recaps are always great, way better than this messy show.
Thank you!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I've been watching all this mess again. I just find it sad to see Stacy take so much pleasure in Darcey's pain and heartbreaks. I thought twins were supposed to be close but I definitely sense a major rivalry between them. Stacy seems to think she's far superior to Darcey, and I recall how badly she spoke about Darcey in front of Jesse. And Darcey seems jealous of Stacy and her Albanian bf. Such drama....


----------



## DD101

pixiejenna said:


> Timothy goes to a party thrown by his ex who  conveniently wore a bra with a see though shirt and rooms selfies with him. Also forcing him to send his fiancé the selfies they took. Next week he says he has a secret to tell his fiancé and it could ruin things. My money is that he is a female to male trans , I can’t be the only one thinking this about him right?



You are not the only one who thinks this. I thinks so too. There is something slightly off about him (and I do not mean to infer that being trans is off). He drives a Ferrari but wants to give the new girl the same ring he gave the old one? If you have so much money, buy a bigger and better one. I think his previous gf is being partially supported by him.....and she does not want to relinquish her free ride. Hence the inappropriate photo of her in a see through top (how desperate). 

Caesar's story is just fake.

Avery.....another poster said she thinks she's in a Disney movie.....I agree. She thinks she's all cute in love. I doubt she'll be able to wear that makeup in Syria (someone tell me if I am wrong). And the bf, his face looks like he can be harsh. I hope she goes no further than Lebanon. I don't really like Avery, but she's young and she does not have enough life experience to realize what she's getting herself into. I have herd of women who left the US to live in muslim countries and they have been denied the right to come back tot he US. I don't remember which country it was, but I remember reading it. Avery needs to open her eyes. 

Darcy - getting changed in the bathroom was a riot! But I tell you, she body didn't look as good as SHE thinks it looks!  And she made herself look like a hooker......those tall boots, and it looked like she was wearing a bodysuit with a blazer and no pants. She's setting herself up for failure. But I can't feel sorry for a woman who's over 40 and knows better. And she needs to stop talking about Jesse - she is really clueless at how dumb and desperate she makes herself look. I did like her YSL handbag though!


----------



## limom

Wow, so you all think that Caesar’s story is fake?
Damn he is not a bad actor. Those tears looked real to me.
Yes, something is up with Timothy and he might really be transgendered or a very soft and feminine man.
Both of his girlfriends are really, really pretty.
I can’t imagine living in Lebanon, let alone Syria. Would she even be able to live there as a US citizen?


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Timothy goes to a party thrown by his ex who  conveniently wore a bra with a see though shirt and rooms selfies with him. Also forcing him to send his fiancé the selfies they took. Next week he says he has a secret to tell his fiancé and it could ruin things.* My money is that he is a female to male trans , I can’t be the only one thinking this about him right?*



What?!    When they introduced him they showed childhood pictures of him and he looked like a Boy.    Unless of course he's like Jazz Jennings and knew since the beginning that he was born with the wrong part.   But that thought never crossed my mind.   I've only seen the first episode so far, but my guess is something like he's still married to his ex!

Well the fiancé did ask for pictures from the party and told him she wanted to see everything.


----------



## livethelake

*https://soapdirt.com/90-day-fiance-before-the-90-days-caesar-mack-maria-scamming-tlc-viewers/*

*90 Day Fiance: Are Maria and Caesar Both Frauding TLC Viewers?*
An interesting tidbit came to light in recent days that may offer more insight into the true nature of this arrangement. It may be that the pair are duping _90 Day Fiance_ watchers. Caesar Mack is listed as an Actor and Model on talent website _Explore Talent_. It’s a social networking site for working professionals in the industry that connects users with auditions and gigs.

Is it possible that this latest stint on _90 Day Fiance_ is just Caesar Mack’s latest acting gig? Perhaps both he and his foreign love interest are scamming TLC viewers for cash and exposure. With all the question marks surrounding this couple’s storyline, findings like this cloud things further. No matter what happens this season on the TLC show, it’s clear there are more than a few red flags early on.


----------



## arnott

livethelake said:


> *https://soapdirt.com/90-day-fiance-before-the-90-days-caesar-mack-maria-scamming-tlc-viewers/*
> 
> *90 Day Fiance: Are Maria and Caesar Both Frauding TLC Viewers?*
> An interesting tidbit came to light in recent days that may offer more insight into the true nature of this arrangement. It may be that the pair are duping _90 Day Fiance_ watchers. Caesar Mack is listed as an Actor and Model on talent website _Explore Talent_. It’s a social networking site for working professionals in the industry that connects users with auditions and gigs.
> 
> Is it possible that this latest stint on _90 Day Fiance_ is just Caesar Mack’s latest acting gig? Perhaps both he and his foreign love interest are scamming TLC viewers for cash and exposure. With all the question marks surrounding this couple’s storyline, findings like this cloud things further. No matter what happens this season on the TLC show, it’s clear there are more than a few red flags early on.



How come he looks so much better in that picture than how dorky he looks on the show?!      You'd never guess he was a model!


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> What?!    When they introduced him they showed childhood pictures of him and he looked like a Boy.    Unless of course he's like Jazz Jennings and knew since the beginning that he was born with the wrong part.   But that thought never crossed my mind.   I've only seen the first episode so far, but my guess is something like he's still married to his ex!
> 
> Well the fiancé did ask for pictures from the party and told him she wanted to see everything.



It's just the vibe he gives off too me. I thought they said that they never got married but said something about going to court after thier break up. Maybe he's still financially supporting her.



livethelake said:


> *https://soapdirt.com/90-day-fiance-before-the-90-days-caesar-mack-maria-scamming-tlc-viewers/*
> 
> *90 Day Fiance: Are Maria and Caesar Both Frauding TLC Viewers?*
> An interesting tidbit came to light in recent days that may offer more insight into the true nature of this arrangement. It may be that the pair are duping _90 Day Fiance_ watchers. Caesar Mack is listed as an Actor and Model on talent website _Explore Talent_. It’s a social networking site for working professionals in the industry that connects users with auditions and gigs.
> 
> Is it possible that this latest stint on _90 Day Fiance_ is just Caesar Mack’s latest acting gig? Perhaps both he and his foreign love interest are scamming TLC viewers for cash and exposure. With all the question marks surrounding this couple’s storyline, findings like this cloud things further. No matter what happens this season on the TLC show, it’s clear there are more than a few red flags early on.



I saw this online which is why I can't even bother watching them. Also if he wants to show case his skills on national TV he's not doing a good enough job.


----------



## DD101

limom said:


> Wow, so you all think that Caesar’s story is fake?
> Damn he is not a bad actor. Those tears looked real to me.
> Yes, something is up with Timothy and he might really be transgendered or a very soft and feminine man.
> Both of his girlfriends are really, really pretty.
> I can’t imagine living in Lebanon, let alone Syria. Would she even be able to live there as a US citizen?



Yes because Caesar is an actor. Yes, Timothy may just be a soft feminine man (I like that description)......yes both women are very attractive. But there is something weird going on with his former gf......why is she so much in his life? I'd like some back story there!

I'm looking forward to see how Avery fares in Lebanon.


----------



## DD101

arnott said:


> What?!    When they introduced him they showed childhood pictures of him and he looked like a Boy.    Unless of course he's like Jazz Jennings and knew since the beginning that he was born with the wrong part.   But that thought never crossed my mind.   I've only seen the first episode so far, but my guess is something like he's still married to his ex!
> 
> Well the fiancé did ask for pictures from the party and told him she wanted to see everything.



Oh I must have missed that part, showing their photos when they were small. True, could be like Jazz, you never know.


----------



## DD101

livethelake said:


> *https://soapdirt.com/90-day-fiance-before-the-90-days-caesar-mack-maria-scamming-tlc-viewers/*
> 
> *90 Day Fiance: Are Maria and Caesar Both Frauding TLC Viewers?*
> An interesting tidbit came to light in recent days that may offer more insight into the true nature of this arrangement. It may be that the pair are duping _90 Day Fiance_ watchers. Caesar Mack is listed as an Actor and Model on talent website _Explore Talent_. It’s a social networking site for working professionals in the industry that connects users with auditions and gigs.
> 
> Is it possible that this latest stint on _90 Day Fiance_ is just Caesar Mack’s latest acting gig? Perhaps both he and his foreign love interest are scamming TLC viewers for cash and exposure. With all the question marks surrounding this couple’s storyline, findings like this cloud things further. No matter what happens this season on the TLC show, it’s clear there are more than a few red flags early on.






Thanks Ivy, I knew he was a fake.


----------



## livethelake

DD101 said:


> Thanks Ivy, I knew he was a fake.


Hey D!


----------



## pixiejenna

I don't think that Timothy has the money that he likes to portray himself as having. He’s all about the image and keeping up with the Jones. His Ferrari is a entry level model that stopped production in 05 it is probably costing him a ton just to keep it running at this point. More of a “starter” expensive car for someone who wants to impress people. Between his car and supporting his ex I can’t imagine him having a lot of cash in the bank to be honest. Which is why my second guess of his big secret is that he’s fully supporting his ex. Which no fiancé would be happy about especially when it’s not something that they know about.


----------



## EmmJay

I cannot look at Tim without thinking of Bill Hader as Stefon on the weekly update from SNL. I’m waiting on Tim to revive his entire Ed Hardy and Von Dutch collection of attire and accessories.


----------



## arnott

Jennifer is another one who looks much better on video chat than in person.   What's up with that?   Is she using a ring light too?      I thought she looked beautiful in the video chat talking to Timothy but then in the clip of her throwing her drink at him, I was like, "She aint beautiful"!    She's by no means ugly, but looks nowhere near as good as on video chat/pics.


----------



## rockhollow

Yes, I had heard to talk about Fake Caesar - so no more sympathy from me. I just fast forward through his sections.
I suppose he's sending her money to be on the telephone during the show.
I realize that the show has to enhance the storylines to make for interesting TV, but completely faking the story is just too much.
This show must be making millions, I'm sure they have a research staff - quite a few couples have over the seasons have been completely fake, so I guess it's not that important to production - shame on them!

I'm not sure what's up with Tim and his ex, but something isn't right. For sure I bet he's faking his worth but there is more there.
We'll find out from someone. I am always surprised that people doing these reality shows think that their past won't come out. You can maybe get away with covering up you past if you're just living a regular life, but stepping up to be on national TV, nothing is secret.


----------



## pixiejenna

The other way recap I’m liking this way better!

First Jihoon is a idiot for buying tickets and even more so for not changing them to be there for the birth. Even both of his parents encouraged him to go even with the extra cost of switching flights. He naturally regretted it the minute his baby was born. As much as I’m not a big fan of deavan I don’t blame her one bit for how bitter she is that he wasn’t there. 

Tiff and rehab Ronnie go apartment shopping and she’s rudely made aware of how awful the options in their price rage are. A complex with a electric fence and even the agents helping them were shocked that they’d consider letting her son stay in the lower bedroom for his own safety. Saying that the kid should get a top level bedroom and then have a code for him to hide when they’re place gets broken into. The best advice for safety is just yell as loud as you can and someone will eventually come. 

Jenny decided to go to a job recruiter who doesn’t speak English lol. I don’t understand how she thinks she can get a job without being able to talk to almost everyone there. She also decided to go to a Internet cafe to FaceTime her daughter at night, and incredibly stupid move on her part. Sumit comes back and they fight about it and I 100% agree with sumit that she never should have done that. I think her only saving grace is the fact that she has a camera crew following her without them she would have had a very different outcome on that trek. Then she’s upset about being left alone she feels like she’s a mistress because he’s hiding her from everyone he knows. Girl if you don’t like it go home.

Paul and karine go home shopping Paul wants a more modern home and karine wants the smaller cheaper home because Paul isn’t working and they don’t have any income. She’s thinking about how hard it would be to keep the other place after the baby is born. Paul freaks out again, I don’t remember what it was about. But he ran away to what I’m assuming is a outhouse in the backyard to calm himself down. I feel bad that she has to deal with his meltdowns while she’s ready to pop any minute now. Oh and Paul goes looking for work wearing his bulletproof vest not speaking a lick of  Portuguese. I wonder why he hasn’t found work yet lmao!

Evelyn and Corey apparently celebrate their anniversary monthly. His gift to her is  lingerie at the dinner table of a restaurant. He goes “fishing” with locals and is upset that they call him the name of her ex. Then they rehash of how she cheated on him with her ex according to her they were on a break, him not so much. I feel like she’s done everything possible to loose him and he keeps coming back for more.


----------



## pixiejenna

The other way recap I’m liking this way better!

First Jihoon is a idiot for buying tickets and even more so for not changing them to be there for the birth. Even both of his parents encouraged him to go even with the extra cost of switching flights. He naturally regretted it the minute his baby was born. As much as I’m not a big fan of deavan I don’t blame her one bit for how bitter she is that he wasn’t there. 

Tiff and rehab Ronnie go apartment shopping and she’s rudely made aware of how awful the options in their price rage are. A complex with a electric fence and even the agents helping them were shocked that they’d consider letting her son stay in the lower bedroom for his own safety. Saying that the kid should get a top level bedroom and then have a code for him to hide when they’re place gets broken into. The best advice for safety is just yell as loud as you can and someone will eventually come. 

Jenny decided to go to a job recruiter who doesn’t speak English lol. I don’t understand how she thinks she can get a job without being able to talk to almost everyone there. She also decided to go to a Internet cafe to FaceTime her daughter at night, and incredibly stupid move on her part. Sumit comes back and they fight about it and I 100% agree with sumit that she never should have done that. I think her only saving grace is the fact that she has a camera crew following her without them she would have had a very different outcome on that trek. Then she’s upset about being left alone she feels like she’s a mistress because he’s hiding her from everyone he knows. Girl if you don’t like it go home.

Paul and karine go home shopping Paul wants a more modern home and karine wants the smaller cheaper home because Paul isn’t working and they don’t have any income. She’s thinking about how hard it would be to keep the other place after the baby is born. Paul freaks out again, I don’t remember what it was about. But he ran away to what I’m assuming is a outhouse in the backyard to calm himself down. I feel bad that she has to deal with his meltdowns while she’s ready to pop any minute now. Oh and Paul goes looking for work wearing his bulletproof vest not speaking a lick of  Portuguese. I wonder why he hasn’t found work yet lmao!

Evelyn and Corey apparently celebrate their anniversary monthly. His gift to her is  lingerie at the dinner table of a restaurant. He goes “fishing” with locals and is upset that they call him the name of her ex. Then they rehash of how she cheated on him with her ex according to her they were on a break, him not so much. I feel like she’s done everything possible to loose him and he keeps coming back for more.


----------



## arnott

rockhollow said:


> Yes, I had heard to talk about Fake Caesar - so no more sympathy from me. I just fast forward through his sections.
> I suppose he's sending her money to be on the telephone during the show.
> *I realize that the show has to enhance the storylines to make for interesting TV, but completely faking the story is just too much.*
> This show must be making millions, I'm sure they have a research staff - quite a few couples have over the seasons have been completely fake, so I guess it's not that important to production - shame on them!



Yep, TLC has sunk to a whole new low with this one.   It's becoming a joke.  It was bad enough with that lady with the baby who went to England pretending it was their first time meeting when the baby was actually his!


----------



## DD101

arnott said:


> Yep, TLC has sunk to a whole new low with this one.   It's becoming a joke.  It was bad enough with that lady with the baby who went to England pretending it was their first time meeting when the baby was actually his!



If they are having trouble finding couples that are real, they should just have the ones that are real and increase their screen time. It would save them money too! I don't pay attention to Caesar's story at all now that I know he's an actor and a fake.

Paul hiding out in the outhouse (I first thought it was a dog house! silly me) was nuts! He's nuts and is increasingly not fun to watch, he definitely has mental issues and I don't want to see them.


----------



## TC1

I believe Paul, Karine and the baby are in the US now. This guy has serious issues, running around every time something is stressful, with a bullet proof vest and a lock of his mothers hair no less 
His creepy past was probably enough to deny his Visa.


----------



## DD101

TC1 said:


> I believe Paul, Karine and the baby are in the US now. This guy has serious issues, running around every time something is stressful, with a bullet proof vest and a lock of his mothers hair no less
> His creepy past was probably enough to deny his Visa.



I also heard he was in the US with Karine and baby (Pierre I think his name is). I guess Paul's mom signed for them to come over.....poor lady will now be stuck with all of them in her house!


----------



## TC1

DD101 said:


> I also heard he was in the US with Karine and baby (Pierre I think his name is). I guess Paul's mom signed for them to come over.....poor lady will now be stuck with all of them in her house!


They didn't seem to have much cash... must have used the TLC money, that won't last long.


----------



## EmmJay

Paul and Colt were separated at birth. They’re both very, very weird people. They both have serial killer tendencies.


----------



## arnott

DD101 said:


> If they are having trouble finding couples that are real, they should just have the ones that are real and increase their screen time. It would save them money too! I don't pay attention to Caesar's story at all now that I know he's an actor and a fake.
> 
> *Paul hiding out in the outhouse (I first thought it was a dog house! silly me)* was nuts! He's nuts and is increasingly not fun to watch, he definitely has mental issues and I don't want to see them.



It was a dog house!   The previews had shown Karine calling it a Dog house, but didn't show her saying it in the actual show.


----------



## rockhollow

yes, we see him crawling into the backyard dog shed - too short for an outhouse.


----------



## arnott

Jihoon was hilarious changing that diaper.   "Anus?"     "Oh!   He has big balls!"


----------



## pixiejenna

I legit thought it was a outhouse lol. Dog house doesn’t really make it better, expect she can lock him in hehe. Paul has some serious mental illness going on I don’t know what specifically possibly several issues but it’s pretty obvious. I also read that they’re both in the US for a while now, I didn’t know that his mom bit the bullet and signed for karine. It’s good for both her and the baby but I wouldn’t be too surprised if it turns into a mama Debbie situation. His mom isn’t exactly coming off as all that sane either. I think that she has a huge interest in the baby and how he’s raised. I feel like the baby would be better off with karine and her family. Unfortunately the quality of life especially where her family is living is so poor. She would be a idiot not to want to come over especially now that she has a kid. I wouldn’t be too surprised if she has plans to bring her parents over ASAP.


----------



## rockhollow

pixiejenna said:


> I legit thought it was a outhouse lol. Dog house doesn’t really make it better, expect she can lock him in hehe. Paul has some serious mental illness going on I don’t know what specifically possibly several issues but it’s pretty obvious. I also read that they’re both in the US for a while now, I didn’t know that his mom bit the bullet and signed for karine. It’s good for both her and the baby but I wouldn’t be too surprised if it turns into a mama Debbie situation. His mom isn’t exactly coming off as all that sane either. I think that she has a huge interest in the baby and how he’s raised. I feel like the baby would be better off with karine and her family. Unfortunately the quality of life especially where her family is living is so poor. She would be a idiot not to want to come over especially now that she has a kid. I wouldn’t be too surprised if she has plans to bring her parents over ASAP.




Yes, I can see her becoming a 'Debbie' - thinking she knows best for her dear son, Paul.
Without much of a way for Karine to escape - she does have a bit more english now, but not that much.
And I agree about Karine and her baby being better in Brazil with her family. We've never seen Karine cope very well in most situations - I sure don't think she had much life experience before she hooked up with Paul.
It's a sad situation all around.


----------



## DD101

arnott said:


> It was a dog house!   The previews had shown Karine calling it a Dog house, but didn't show her saying it in the actual show.



Thanks!


----------



## pixiejenna

rockhollow said:


> Yes, I can see her becoming a 'Debbie' - thinking she knows best for her dear son, Paul.
> Without much of a way for Karine to escape - she does have a bit more english now, but not that much.
> And I agree about Karine and her baby being better in Brazil with her family. We've never seen Karine cope very well in most situations - I sure don't think she had much life experience before she hooked up with Paul.
> It's a sad situation all around.



I can totally see Paul and his mom ganging up on her. Karine handles things a million times better than Paul dose. But I think that the two of them will railroad her about everything on how to raise the baby. I hope for her sake she’s able to get her parents over ASAP. Especially since she has no support system whatsoever in the US no family no friends and dealing with her husband running off having hissyfits/meltdowns will wear her out quickly. I also hope that she teaches the baby Portuguese first so it can communicate with her family.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> I can totally see Paul and his mom ganging up on her. Karine handles things a million times better than Paul dose. But I think that the two of them will railroad her about everything on how to raise the baby. I hope for her sake she’s able to get her parents over ASAP. Especially since she has no support system whatsoever in the US no family no friends and dealing with her husband running off having hissyfits/meltdowns will wear her out quickly. I also hope that she teaches the baby Portuguese first so it can communicate with her family.



I think Karine is just as bad as Paul.   And right now (on the show) Karine and her Mom are ganging up on Paul.   Whenever she has any fight with Paul Karine plays the victim and blabs to her Mom, and her Mom thinks poor innocent Karine can do no wrong.        Remember when Paul and Karine first got their own place and Karine just laid in bed on her phone all day when Paul paid for everything and did all the chores?   Instead of telling Karine to get off her ass, her mother was like, "My poor suffering daughter."


----------



## TC1

LOLLLL Darcey got straight catfished by Tom. I can't stand how Darcey keeps saying "we're been together 4 years" Umm, girl no. You've been fb friends for 4 years, stop being so desperate to jump in the sack after your "bath" at the airport


----------



## EmmJay

Darcey’s self-esteem is in the gutter and is very evident in her desperate antics and 56 squirts of perfume she used while taking a _garden tool _bath in the airport. She acts as if she’s never been complimented by a man or ever shown any attention. She has severe Attention Seeking Behavior and needs intense therapy. She’s a broken person and the last thing she needs to be in is a relationship until she heals her brokenness. I’m curious if her ex-husband was abusive or if she was abandoned by her dad. I’ve never seen anyone try as hard as her to be in a relationship. 
Neither her or Tom look like their pics and they’re both too concerned about Jesse. Tom was being a gentleman but she interpreted him getting her an Airbnb as rejection. She’s attempting to use her _hot pocket_ to show love and interest in Tom and the results will be disastrous.


----------



## rockhollow

TC1 said:


> LOLLLL Darcey got straight catfished by Tom. I can't stand how Darcey keeps saying "we're been together 4 years" Umm, girl no. You've been fb friends for 4 years, stop being so desperate to jump in the sack after your "bath" at the airport



I thought it was kind of poetic justice that Darcey was disappointed with her english knight - the use of filters can go both ways.
I couldn't stop laughing about the 45 minute bath at the airport. If he wasn't going to meet her at the airport, the least he could have done was have the driver take her to her hotel and freshen up.
If I have arrived in the airport bathroom, I would have been gagging with the amount of perfume she was spraying about. He fellow couldn't help but mention her perfume, she was saturated in it.

I also enjoyed her getting slapped back a bit too. If Darcey had had her way, the would have gone straight to a registry office and got married and then talked in person.
She talks about them being together for 4 years - how convenient she doesn't think about the year or so she was madly in love with Jessie, begging for a ring and marriage from him.

There is no way this relationship is going to work out. This guy is scamming her on lots of things - I think he fancies himself as some international playboy, but it's going to turn out her just a working class boy with a job that involves travelling and hanging out with an upper class crowd.
The more he'll see of Darcey, the less he'll want the jiggy-jiggy.


----------



## TC1

rockhollow said:


> I thought it was kind of poetic justice that Darcey was disappointed with her english knight - the use of filters can go both ways.
> I couldn't stop laughing about the 45 minute bath at the airport. If he wasn't going to meet her at the airport, the least he could have done was have the driver take her to her hotel and freshen up.
> If I have arrived in the airport bathroom, I would have been gagging with the amount of perfume she was spraying about. He fellow couldn't help but mention her perfume, she was saturated in it.
> 
> I also enjoyed her getting slapped back a bit too. If Darcey had had her way, the would have gone straight to a registry office and got married and then talked in person.
> She talks about them being together for 4 years - how convenient she doesn't think about the year or so she was madly in love with Jessie, begging for a ring and marriage from him.
> 
> There is no way this relationship is going to work out. This guy is scamming her on lots of things - I think he fancies himself as some international playboy, but it's going to turn out her just a working class boy with a job that involves travelling and hanging out with an upper class crowd.
> The more he'll see of Darcey, the less he'll want the jiggy-jiggy.


I think he lives with his parents. He does fancy himself as some sort of playboy. He deliberately sent her old pics when he had a trim waist..and his mouth was closed so you didn't see his terrible teeth.
I could already see Darcey giving him a makeover in my head and justifying his catfish pics. That man knows his angles


----------



## rockhollow

TC1 said:


> I think he lives with his parents. He does fancy himself as some sort of playboy. He deliberately sent her old pics when he had a trim waist..and his mouth was closed so you didn't see his terrible teeth.
> I could already see Darcey giving him a makeover in my head and justifying his catfish pics. That man knows his angles




Yes, I think he said some of the photos were from 1989, that's 30 years ago - if that's not cat fishing I don't know what is. And isn't he trying to say he's in his 30's - mmmm - those numbers don't add up.
And I thinks he's trying on an accent that's not his, his sister certainly has a different accent than him.
It's always a dead giveaway when someone's trying to sound more posh than there are.

Darcey though  disappointed, did seem a bit reserved (maybe a bit unhappy that he wasn't quite what is images showed) and would put on the brakes a bit. But sadly from the previews it's full steam ahead for her next week,


----------



## DD101

rockhollow said:


> I thought it was kind of poetic justice that Darcey was disappointed with her english knight - the use of filters can go both ways.
> 
> She talks about them being together for 4 years - how convenient she doesn't think about the year or so she was madly in love with Jessie, begging for a ring and marriage from him.
> 
> There is no way this relationship is going to work out. This guy is scamming her on lots of things - I think he fancies himself as some international playboy, but it's going to turn out her just a working class boy with a job that involves travelling and hanging out with an upper class crowd.
> The more he'll see of Darcey, the less he'll want the jiggy-jiggy.



He sure did look different......like a goofy version of his photo!

I hate when she says they've been together for 4 years.......no, they've been 'talking' and getting to try and get to know one another for 4 years. To me it's not a real relationship unless you meet in person and go from there. This online 'relationship' is just not real to me.

I guess he hangs with a posh crowd and has been able to adopt their accent / phraseology.....dresses like them, wants to be one of them, but me thinks he's not to the manor born!

Jiggy - jiggy....you are just killing me here!


----------



## pixiejenna

Karine isn’t perfect by any means and very lazy, but compared to Paul she’s a saint. Yes she bad mouths him with her mom, a lot of people do that when they’re fighting with their spouses. Both of her parents are very aware that he’s not all there/stable. Let’s not forget that Paul has accused her of cheating from the beginning requiring her to take STD and pregnancy tests before they hook up. Why didn’t he take a STD test to prove to her that he’s clean? And after suffering multiple miscarriages he’s asking for a paternity test of the baby. Karine isn’t playing mind fcuk games intentionally causing him stress.

Darcy and her wh0re bath at the airport was hilarious. So desperate to make a good first impression puts on a gallon of perfume and dose her best pretty woman impression. I don’t understand how a bodysuit and a jacket with thigh high boots is considered a improvement over what she had on. Maybe because I’m from the Midwest a bodysuit and jacket do not equal a outfit. I can’t imagine the eyeful that the patrons in the restaurant got. The initial meeting was cringeworthy neither of them seemed to be happy about how the other looks. I also don’t get why she was upset over him not looking like the pictures/video chats cause girl doesn’t look remotely like her photos/video chats either. He’s clearly a try hard and it shows. Darcy as desperate as ever keeps pushing the date along because in her mind they’re already walking down the aisle, he’s clearly not that far along in the relationship lol. 

Avery and Omar finally meet up. I think that they will be in the honeymoon period for a while, I think that once she’s there for a extended period of time she might finally realize how much she’s giving up. He seems nice but they don’t really know anything about each other and I don’t think that she understands his culture enough. I’m glad that her mom is be being embarrassing he should know what her family is like.

Big ang fighting with Michael for celebrating his bday. I don’t understand why she was expecting him to behave any differently because he’s always acted this way. She also meets up with a lawyer who is helping her with the visa process and him explaining to her that she’s responsible for him if it doesn’t work out for 10 years. I guess I’m more curious how she can even afford to bring him over/prove her ability to financially support him. She’s not exactly a wealthy woman, yes she works but she’s clearly living paycheck to paycheck.

Rebecca has to drive everywhere in a foreign country and when they get to the hotel have their extremely small rental bomb checked lol. They do the dirty and share awkward small talk. She attempted to talk about her ex that she’s still married to and Zied cut it off he doesn’t want to hear about it. I’m more interested in the fact that he’s smoking a hookah pretty much every scene. Also the balcony scene was awful and it looked like they blurred out her behind *gags*. 

Benjamin seems to be really hooked on his girlfriend. She drops the you have to pay the bride price to marry me bomb on him. He’s shocked by the news, meanwhile  I’m shocked by so many adults on this show and their lack of skills using google. He’s also living paycheck to paycheck and only has about $1000 in his checking account. My guess is he probably won’t be able to afford to pay the bride price. I also think that his friend had a very good point about how he doesn’t really know if she wants to be a stepmom to his son. Also he’s not fly for a white guy don’t lie to this girl lol.


----------



## TC1

^^ "he's not fly for a white guy"  exactly,
I've read a few things online about Tom, apparently his whole backstory is a fraud. Darcey just can't stay out of the limelight long enough to actually find a REAL relationship.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

TC1 said:


> ^^ "he's not fly for a white guy"  exactly,
> I've read a few things online about Tom, apparently his whole backstory is a fraud. Darcey just can't stay out of the limelight long enough to actually find a REAL relationship.


What are the details about Tom? He struck me as a phony - pretending to be upper class Brit with money, when he clearly isn't.  He looks in his mid to late 40's not 39.  He's not a bad looking man but Darcey lives in LaLaLa when it comes to men is very into appearances.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

arnott said:


> Jihoon was hilarious changing that diaper.   "Anus?"     "Oh!   He has big balls!"


I thought that scene with his son  was so sweet and funny.  I really like Jihoon. I think he  is maybe immature but I believe his heart is in the right place and really wants to be a good father.  He has  also treated Deavan with respect. He didn't demand  a paternity test, which to be honest, would not be unreasonable given their brief history.  I think a lot of other men would have. And his parents seem like very decent people too, making the best out of situation that I'm sure they didn't want for their son.

Deavan, on the other hand, I can't stand.  Her constant flat drone about how Jihoon isn't doing anything right.  She's so entitled "I had your baby now look after me" - it took two to get pregnant!  She looks like she's barely coping in Utah, I think she will have a nervous breakdown in Korea.


----------



## pixiejenna

ITA Tom looks way older than 39, maybe that’s the male “29” lol. His sister seems pretty normal he on the other hand is a try hard. I don’t think I could be with a man who’s mastered the art of making the perfect selfie, way too vain for me.


----------



## TC1

CanuckBagLover said:


> What are the details about Tom? He struck me as a phony - pretending to be upper class Brit with money, when he clearly isn't.  He looks in his mid to late 40's not 39.  He's not a bad looking man but Darcey lives in LaLaLa when it comes to men is very into appearances.


I've read that he does indeed live with his parents..and this set up next week of him and Darcey "running intro a girl her dated for 5 years" was a total set up and this girl had just agreed to be part of Tom's storyline for the show.


----------



## DD101

Darcy is a mess. I rewatched the hotel scene (I am usually on my lap top doing other things when I watch 90 Days and I must have been distracted.)

I couldn't believe how desperate Darcy is. Throws herself on the bed and makes sure everyone can see her crotch - thinking she's all sexy and irresistible, and the dude didn't bite! I thought he looked a bit afraid of her. Then for her to cry and say the room downstairs was not to her liking and it had bad energy, LOL......but if he really was a true gentleman he would have made sure she was provided with the larger room....not take the big room for himself, what a jerk.

But her crying......saying she couldn't sleep alone.....what the hell was that mess all about? I think she's really got some deep seated issues, and I think because her sister has a bf, she is trying to keep up with her and she must have one too. I also find her a bit creepy, thinking every guy she 'dates' (and I use that term lightly) online, will want to propose to her right away as soon as they meet.  

I wish her twin sister Stacey  would come on the show so we can see what her relationship is like with her bf in another country......is she just as much of a mess as Darcy or is Stacey the normal one? I really want to know


----------



## arnott

Haven't finished the latest episode yet but after reading your comments I had to fast forward to watch Darcey's parts first!        I know she doesn't get a lot of love here, but I think she's my fave because she's just too funny and seems like a nice person!   I guess I like watching something more lighthearted as opposed to how painful it is to watch Paul & Karine and Chantel & Pedro.   I don't think she put on any more "perfume" than she did before meeting Jesse!   And I think we agreed upon it then that it must be body spray because perfume would have been way too much!   That was funny how she told her driver she was going to change and then left him waiting 45 minutes!      He was probably expecting 10-15 minutes!


----------



## rockhollow

arnott said:


> Haven't finished the latest episode yet but after reading your comments I had to fast forward to watch Darcey's parts first!        I know she doesn't get a lot of love here, but I think she's my fave because she's just too funny and seems like a nice person!   I guess I like watching something more lighthearted as opposed to how painful it is to watch Paul & Karine and Chantel & Pedro.   I don't think she put on any more "perfume" than she did before meeting Jesse!   And I think we agreed upon it then that it must be body spray because perfume would have been way too much!   That was funny how she told her driver she was going to change and then left him waiting 45 minutes!      He was probably expecting 10-15 minutes!



I have to agree, I almost feel bad to bash Darcey - she really seems to be looking for lovely relationship.
But being that needy is just like kryptonite to men - they can't get away fast enough.
I read over on reddit at Tom was complaining that the cab fare was over $500 - she was in the ladies for over 45 minutes - and it must have taken a bit of time to cart all the luggage.

She must have been very disappointed that it seems like Tom was standoffish and not hot and ready with her outfit and blatant advances.
Oh Darcey, showing up in the get-up just didn't cut it!

I hope she'll find a partner, but shopping for these young ones on the internet isn't the right place to look.


----------



## pixiejenna

Just watched the other way.

Wow Evelyn is just awful, I knew that she didn’t really love Corey but that was just awful. Basically she’s the towns doorknob and he’s the last to know. The whole town is literally laughing at him behind his back, but more to his face he just doesn’t know it because he never bothered to learn Spanish. I feel like she had her friend break the news because she wants him to go but doesn’t want to tell him. If she embarrasses him enough he’ll go. 

Sumit peace offering instead of getting married we’ll have a ring ceremony and be officially engaged. But no one in his family will know, what are we tweens exchanging promise rings? I was surprised that her daughter and her wife came for a visit. Out of all the couples I feel like they genuinely love each other the most. I think that sumit is keeping Jenny hidden for both of their protection and once his parents find out he may be disowned or worse for dishonoring them. I do think his fear is true and just.

Jihoon drops another bomb on devan he quit his job. I think that he still has his head in the clouds on this one. I also think that he’s planning on moving devan the baby and dricilla into his parents house she just won’t know anything about it until she gets there lol. I’m not a big devan fan but I don’t blame her for being upset at his lack of planning. 

Karine cries to her mom that she wants a divorce because she doesn’t want the baby to see Paul stressed out/flipping out and think that is normal. Ya you should have thought about that before you got pregnant with his kid. Also we know that they are married and in the us now. 

Aladdin takes Laura to the beach which was pretty sad looking lol, Especially since she came from Florida. She is homesick and misses her family. They are days away from their wedding a 3 day affair I’m guessing Laura knows very little about. I’m surprised that she didn’t go shopping for her outfits they all have to be different. Also mama Aladdin is overseeing this affair and she looks like she’s ready to smack anyone who steps out of line.


----------



## rockhollow

I'm feeling bad for Laura - she really is just looking for love and a relationship. 
But come on girl, stop looking in the wrong places - some youngster  from such a different county is not the answer!!
 Then to not have to support of her son, just makes it worst.

And I'm sure just like all these other crazy women, I bet she didn't do any research about Tunisia or Muslin life.

Can Corey really be that stupid????
I sure hope he's extravaganting about how much money he's sunk into Eveylin and that bar.


----------



## pixiejenna

I think Corey is that stupid he’s Mormon and has probably had minimal experience relationship wise in his life, she probably hasn’t even put out with him. 

Laura is putting a guy in a foreign country ahead of her relationship with her son. Yes he’s a adult but she chose to chase that D instead. Her son has more realistic expectations of what life in Qatar will be like for her than she dose. Not to mention that she already married him, his family just doesn’t know.


----------



## arnott

rockhollow said:


> I have to agree, I almost feel bad to bash Darcey - she really seems to be looking for lovely relationship.
> But being that needy is just like kryptonite to men - they can't get away fast enough.
> *I read over on reddit at Tom was complaining that the cab fare was over $500 - she was in the ladies for over 45 minutes - and it must have taken a bit of time to cart all the luggage.*
> 
> She must have been very disappointed that it seems like Tom was standoffish and not hot and ready with her outfit and blatant advances.
> Oh Darcey, showing up in the get-up just didn't cut it!
> 
> *I hope she'll find a partner, but shopping for these young ones on the internet isn't the right place to look.*



Hahaha!    He deserves it for not going to the Airport!

I think Tom is age appropriate for her.    They are only 5 years apart.


----------



## pixiejenna

So it has been announced that the new 90 day fiance will air in the fall and pillow talk will air after with s new couple,  coltee and mama debbie are the new couple


----------



## pixiejenna

Tom apparently was posting other people pics to his IG as his own he got called out for it and then wiped his ig clean of them lmao. When you try to be balling but don't quite have the budget for it hahaha. Ironically we called him out on pretending to be rich in the first episode he was on. I feel like this makes him a even better match for Darcy they can both pretend to be living large with thier fake luxury goods.

https://soapdirt.com/90-day-fiance-...y-life-does-darcey-silva-know-about-frauding/


----------



## TC1

^^ LOL amazing. Thanks for posting that. They're both frauds that deserve each other. Faking this whole lifestyle. She's no better with all her fake ISH. He lives with his parents and she lives with her sister in her dads house. LOL


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> So it has been announced that the new 90 day fiance will air in the fall and pillow talk will air after with s new couple,  *coltee and mama debbie are the new couple *



Did they replace another couple?      Hopefully Loren & Alexei!


----------



## rockhollow

well, none of us are surprised that Tom is scamming it.
Again, it's always hard to believe that people just don't think they are going to be caught out in lies on the internet. 
As much as Darcey has yet again been scammed, I feel a bit sorry for her - but being so silly and gullible is not going to find her a life partner.
I wonder when we'll see Jessie again - I'm sure he'd just have to wave his finger and she's be back in a hot second.


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> ^^ LOL amazing. Thanks for posting that. They're both frauds that deserve each other. Faking this whole lifestyle. *She's no better with all her fake ISH. *He lives with his parents and she lives with her sister in her dads house. LOL



Wait,  Darcey's stuff is fake?!      Her LV Keepall looked real to me!


----------



## rockhollow

arnott said:


> Did they replace another couple?      Hopefully Loren & Alexei!



Funny, I couldn't stand her on the show and her behaviour at the reunions was deplorable, but I did like her and Alexei on 'Pillow Talk'.
Maybe the backlash from her behaviour sunk in.
The same with David and Annie (think that's their names) - I didn't care or them on the 90 day show, but found them likeable on pillow talk.


----------



## TC1

arnott said:


> Wait,  Darcey's stuff is fake?!      Her LV Keepall looked real to me!


I'm not saying everything is..but I do believe she's been called out for fakes before. I read on another forum that nearly everything she has is a knockoff. Some would be hard to tell from just a glimpse on camera.


----------



## pixiejenna

Pretty much everything about that girl is fake; hair, lashes, nails, face, clothing, handbags, and jewelry.


----------



## haute okole

The dead give away re: Tom being a complete fraud poser is his affected accent!  I used to be married to a working class Englishman.  I spent a semester at Oxford in the early 90’s and the two accents are totally different.  When Tom is with his sister, his Posh wannabe from Nottingham accent disappears and his Cockney accent creeps back in.  It is like when Madonna or Britney Spears put on their “proper British accent.”  It is My Fair Lady times 10.


----------



## TC1

Darcey is almost as bad as Ceasar at this point. What guy would want to spend time with a woman who bawls her head off constantly? the kleenex up the nose bit was a bit much. Are we to believe Darcey wakes up looking like that? LOL she must be up 3 hours before filming starts


----------



## rockhollow

don't get me started on Darcy and that face full of make-up, trying to pretend she was fast asleep when ole Tom came into the room.
Or that line of crap she was spouting about not being able to sleep alone.
I bet Tom was beating her off and that's how his nose got bashed, Darcey is ready to get married yesterday, and having no jiggy-jiggy wouldn't have set well with her.
Tom was sure looking good with the toilet paper stuffed up his nose - NOT!!!!

The guy's a full out scammer, he's looking for some social media boost - we all know the outcome - he don't want Darcey.
And even though prices are high in London, I sure didn't think much of that Airb&b - the place looked very small, dark and dank.
And the boat cruise on the Thames looked like a groupon budget tour.


----------



## TC1

^^ I'm sure he told the Thames boat company it would be televised/filmed (free advertising) in exchange for a short cruise.
He seems like that kind of scammer..living his "pretend" life on IG


----------



## pixiejenna

Darcy Darcy Darcy thanks for confirming what we were thinking that you had nothing on beyond the bodysuit and jacket. The home that Tom rented for her visit is really small and disappointing. Mama came to get some and she will be damned if she has to go to bed alone. I mean what man doesn’t want to bed a crying chick? I really do admire her commitment to keep up the the whole “soulmate” SL when it’s pretty obvious that neither of them are really into the other. She is really trying to convince herself that he’s so gentlemanly lol.

Rebecca goes to a soccer game with Zeid and his friends. I was shocked that he’s that physically active. His friends question her age and she’s offended that they would ask that because “in America they don’t do that” girl they will too especially after seeing her photoshopped/filtered pictures and then seeing you IRL. They decided it’s ok because she’s going to be his sugar mamma, they too hope to get themselves a American sugar mama. I also don’t understand how Zied washed his hair and she was drying/styling it for him and it never looked clean or dry ever. She insisted on wearing something that is unacceptable in his country and he doesn’t want her to wear because of the attention it will bring. Again google anyone google?

Timothy and jenniffer meet up and he butters her daughter up with a stuffed animal bigger than she is lol. Then off to the Airbnb that he rented and the fighting begins. I don’t understand why he would possibly think that she’s ok with how much his ex is in his life. The best part was her sitting by the pool bragging to her friends about her new life. 

Benjamin and Akinyi meet up IRL she’s surprised by how big he is but doesn’t seem totally disappointed by him yet. She will be because she’s under the impression that he’s the ticket to the good life and he has money, he doesn’t. She also doesn’t want to be a stepmom to his kid either which her (younger?) sister points out that she’ll be. their meeting seemed to be one of the most genuine of the group. She also admits that he’s not her type, so it’s pretty obvious that she’s looking for a one way ticket out of there.

Avery and Omar dress shopping for her wedding dress together was awkward to watch he basically wants to make sure she doesn’t wear something that would embarrass/offend him. Her mom is going to take a long ride on the embarrassment train and I’m loving it. As embarrassing as she is she’s raising very good points on how different the cultures are and she’s just not willing to accept it.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

rockhollow said:


> don't get me started on Darcy and that face full of make-up, trying to pretend she was fast asleep when ole Tom came into the room.
> Or that line of crap she was spouting about not being able to sleep alone.
> I bet Tom was beating her off and that's how his nose got bashed, Darcey is ready to get married yesterday, and having no jiggy-jiggy wouldn't have set well with her.
> Tom was sure looking good with the toilet paper stuffed up his nose - NOT!!!!
> 
> The guy's a full out scammer, he's looking for some social media boost - we all know the outcome - he don't want Darcey.
> And even though prices are high in London, I sure didn't think much of that Airb&b - the place looked very small, dark and dank.
> And the boat cruise on the Thames looked like a groupon budget tour.


Just like the "car" he sent for her to pick her up at the airport - it was a taxi!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pixiejenna said:


> Darcy Darcy Darcy thanks for confirming what we were thinking that you had nothing on beyond the bodysuit and jacket. The home that Tom rented for her visit is really small and disappointing. Mama came to get some and she will be damned if she has to go to bed alone. I mean what man doesn’t want to bed a crying chick? I really do admire her commitment to keep up the the whole “soulmate” SL when it’s pretty obvious that neither of them are really into the other. She is really trying to convince herself that he’s so gentlemanly lol.
> 
> Rebecca goes to a soccer game with Zeid and his friends. I was shocked that he’s that physically active. His friends question her age and she’s offended that they would ask that because “in America they don’t do that” girl they will too especially after seeing her photoshopped/filtered pictures and then seeing you IRL. They decided it’s ok because she’s going to be his sugar mamma, they too hope to get themselves a American sugar mama. I also don’t understand how Zied washed his hair and she was drying/styling it for him and it never looked clean or dry ever. She insisted on wearing something that is unacceptable in his country and he doesn’t want her to wear because of the attention it will bring. Again google anyone google?
> 
> Timothy and jenniffer meet up and he butters her daughter up with a stuffed animal bigger than she is lol. Then off to the Airbnb that he rented and the fighting begins. I don’t understand why he would possibly think that she’s ok with how much his ex is in his life. The best part was her sitting by the pool bragging to her friends about her new life.
> 
> Benjamin and Akinyi meet up IRL she’s surprised by how big he is but doesn’t seem totally disappointed by him yet. She will be because she’s under the impression that he’s the ticket to the good life and he has money, he doesn’t. She also doesn’t want to be a stepmom to his kid either which her (younger?) sister points out that she’ll be. their meeting seemed to be one of the most genuine of the group. She also admits that he’s not her type, so it’s pretty obvious that she’s looking for a one way ticket out of there.
> 
> Avery and Omar dress shopping for her wedding dress together was awkward to watch he basically wants to make sure she doesn’t wear something that would embarrass/offend him. Her mom is going to take a long ride on the embarrassment train and I’m loving it. As embarrassing as she is she’s raising very good points on how different the cultures are and she’s just not willing to accept it.



I honestly beginning to think there was truth to Jessie's comments about Darcey (even though he is vile).

Rebecca is just stupid and is about as messed up as Darcey.  Who in their right mind would put on a filter to make yourself look so much younger and then meet up in real life? And who would go date a guy from essentially the same culture after complaining that the last guy was too controlling.   I felt his soccer friends were smirking at Zied's luck in hooking up with a sugar mama and getting sex.  They were genuinely shocked that she spent $3,000 per arm for her tattoo - no wonder so many people in less developed countries think all Americans are rich!  The way Rebecca was dressed, especially once she took the jacket off, she was likely viewed as a prostitute.  And it really bugged me when she said it would be ok, becasue Zied would be with her. She shouldn't be putting him in the position of  having to "defend her honour".    He wasn't asking her to wear a head scarf of anything, just asking her dress appropriately for his country and culture.  She makes it out to be this big stance of independence (eye roll)  Can't stand her.

Something is "off" with Timothy.  His ex is way to involved in his life (to ensure that the money train doesn't leave the station) and no  woman would put up with it.  Have to admit though, Jennifer's daughter trying to carry that giant teddy bear was awfully cute.  But I feel so sorry for the kids who get dragged into their parent's messes.

I reserve judgement on Omar. He is clearly very conservative. (But honestly the one wedding dress was too small for her). I thought the one she ending up choosing was beautiful on her. Avery's mother has every right to be concerned, but being rude isn't the way to handle it.  I do wonder if Avery's conversion to Islam is genuine or just to gain to attention.  I also can't believe Omar is on board with her moving to Syria. Has Avery even told him of this plan?  I can't help but think this one reason why he chose Avery - a muslim girl and a ticket out out of war torn Syria (not saying he's just marrying her for a green card - I think there is genuine attraction).  I feel this is maybe a producer driven plot line.  There is a preview of next week with Avery tearfully saying the wedding is off.  Wonder if Omar found out she's not a virgin? I could see that being a deal breaker for him.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I don't think Avery's conversion is genuine.  Even her little brother said she doesn't follow through with things.  He said she claimed she was vegetarian and then would sneak off and eat chicken.  LOL  
Avery is still a child, mentally.  I don't think there is anything wrong with converting, but do it for all of the right reasons.  Her mom is protective (as a mother should be) , but she's extremely closeminded.  Avery speaks of Omar coming to the US on spousal Visa as if it's a cake walk.  It's not.  Also, he needs to be sponsored.  Who will sponsor him?  I doubt it will be her mom.

Cesar is a damn fool!  He deserves to eat Ramen noodles all day, while his fake girlfriend is spending his hard earned and borrowed money.


----------



## EmmJay

Throughout the car ride with Jennifer and Tim, I noticed that Jennifer’s daughter was not buckled into the car seat.


----------



## slang

The wedding dress Avery picked was beautiful!
In all fairness to Omar, the one he thought was too tight did look too small on her, looked one size too small


----------



## pixiejenna

I also don’t believe Avery s conversion to Islam is genuine either it’s a new way to get attention. I forgot where I read it but she was a Olympic trained gymnast and I think that since she’s no longer training she has converted her energy that she used to train into starting a new religion. 

Rebecca is a special kind of stupid. She doesn’t care about what’s acceptable way of dressing in a foreign country she cares about the fact that he told her not to wear it. She refuses to acknowledge or accept that dressing like she’s in America when she’s not can have serious repercussions. I think that a lot of theses people think that they’re safe because they have a camera crew following them.


----------



## rockhollow

totally agree with everyone thoughts on Rebecca.
I don't blame all of his friends asking her age after seeing her catfish pictures on the net.
And then after hearing the cost of her tattoo, they are staying in a nice place, driving that fancy rental car, no wonder they were also all hoping to snag a sugar mama.
There is nothing smart to say about her going out in that sleeveless shirt - and I just knew she'd be removing her jacket - her thinking it would show her American independence  - instead she was just insulting his country - fool!
I suppose she though his anger and aggressiveness were signs he cared - again fool!


What's the big secret with Tim? He's one strange looking guy.
And another one who's leading his new partner on, I'm sure she thinks he's loaded and it will turn out he's not.


----------



## arnott

Avery's Mom asking her to have a drink...isn't the legal drinking age in the US 21?


----------



## DC-Cutie

arnott said:


> Avery's Mom asking her to have a drink...isn't the legal drinking age in the US 21?


they weren't in the US


----------



## rockhollow

From the sounds of it, Avery converting to Muslin is just another phase she's going through - seeking to rebel against her family and upbringing.
I can see problems with Omar, if and when he finds out that this is just another reincarnation of herself.
One glance into her closet showing her old wardrobe won't please him - and why did she still have the clothes of a different life?
I have a feeling that Avery will think once they are married, and she decided the rigid rules of being a good muslin wife are too much, she'll be able to resume some of her old life and habits - and Omar will not be down with that.


----------



## pixiejenna

I don’t know if it was a double episode but I watched the last two episodes.

Cesar meh I don’t really watch because he’s just acting. But I did catch the pool bar bit with the whole family laughing at him because even the teens know that Maria isn’t coming was pretty great lol. Also he bought Maria tons of edible underwear, hope he likes eating it all himself.

Avery and Omar he’s supposed to be in charge of planning the wedding and he has nothing planned. It’s almost like he’s dragging his feet because he doesn’t really want to get married. He also didn’t like how angry she got when she found out that he did nothing. His reason is because he’s in another country and no one is answering his calls. Literally walking down the street and they see a mosque and walk in and her mom asks if they can get married and are given a time/day. He also asks her mom about a dowry and didn’t like the price she originally asked 10,000 she finally lowers it to 6,000. I also loved the comment her mom made about how uncomfortable it was for her to be dressed fully covered in the mosque and Avery was never Muslim in summer she might change her mind about this lol. 

Darcy is a riot pretty much begging for a proposal every 5 minutes and if she’s not asking for a ring she’s asking for sex lol. He takes her to play cricket I feel like he is just looking to chuck balls at her face. She also wants him to meet her sister in another country even though he’s already planned a trip for them. They finally do the dirty and somehow he sprained his ankle. 

Benjamin finds out that he’s actually staying with akinis brother and not the room he booked. He also didn’t bring her a gift and has half her family at her brothers to meet him. Boy is thrown under the bus and they backed up a few times lol. Her brother pointed out that if he can’t give her a gift how can he take care of his sister. She also didn’t like walking down the street with him because of how much attention he is getting, maybe he should only go out at night because he’ll be less white at night. Not only does he need to befriend her brother he also has to impress her parents too. He’s given a vague list of things that he needs to do when meeting her parents. I wonder how her parents will feel when they find out he can’t pay the bride price.

Timothy and jenniffer go on a date and she stays the night at the apartment he’s renting. Don’t get too excited it was more of a girls night in he applied eye masks and that was it. Shes confused by his lack of sexual advances, is he gay? She also admits that he’s not her type, she’s more concerned about how he treats her daughter vs how he looks. She also calls him a pu$$y because he said he doesn’t get dirty he’s more of a manager type also getting dirty would ruin his manicure. Her parents have a farm and she’s expecting him do some actual physical labor if her parents ask for help.


----------



## arnott

Are you supposed to bring a gift whenever you meet someone the first time or is that an African thing?             The "Where's my gift?" was as cringeworthy as Larissa asking Coltie, "Where are my flowers?"!   Ugh, I would never ask someone that!     

I've never tried those eye masks before,  do they actually work?


----------



## pixiejenna

I think it’s more a African custom that he was unaware of. But we’ve already established that no one on this show has the skill set needed to google information about whatever country they are going to.

I haven’t tried the eye mask he is using but I was given some when I used to get my lashes done and while I don’t feel like it made a difference in how my eyes looked it felt very nice and cooling. I liked it enough to try one at home I think I got it from Whole Foods when they had a sale going, again didn’t really see a difference but it felt nice.


----------



## TC1

I think the fastest way to get yourself into the friend zone is to ask a girl to get in her comfy jammies and do eye masks together. LOL


----------



## arnott

I've always liked Darcey, but somehow she is even more desperate and pathetic than she was with Jesse this time around!       Glad Tom told her not to make such a big deal out of everything.  She's really acting like she's never been treated nicely by a man her entire life!


----------



## rockhollow

It was a bit surprising that Ben showed up without a gift - if he was so rushed, even something from the airport would have done.
Though not a rule, I myself always take a small gift if I'm going somewhere to see a friend or family - it's such a small thing and always well received.

It is downright embarrassing how desperate Darcey is acting. All those blatant comments all about marriage. There is no chemistry or for that matter, connection between them - marriage is never going to happen.
Heck, even I knew that taking her to practice cricket was something she would never enjoy, but being Darcey of course, she pretended it was ok.

I didn't believe him for a second that he had gone to the Canary Islands to arrange a special holiday for her - the guy's a full on scammer. And sadly, Darcey is just to wrapped up in being with someone she can't see that.


----------



## DD101

When Tim cranked out the under eye masks I just wanted to die.....and then I became curious about them too (do they work? what are they even supposed to do for you? where do you get them? LOL!).....and Jennifer in what looks like a cute pair of junior high school girls PJ's.....Tim made it a girls night! He said he really wants to have sex with her, but then he also said he was afraid of her.....I originally thought he was a transgendered person, but now I think he is transgendered and would prefer to be with someone of the male sex.  He better tell his "secret" already, I'm tired of hearing about it.  Every week it's the same crap with one of these people.....oooooh they have some big secret. 

Sumit has a secret, Tim has a secret, and some chick from the prison show had a secret too.....I'm over it. Because when they finally say what the damn secret is, it's underwhelming and I no longer care.


----------



## haute okole

Maybe Tim is XXY?


----------



## bisousx

Rofl... I too, wanted to know if those eye masks work!


----------



## TC1

Anyone else think that Sumit is either married, or his parents have already chosen a spouse for him?


----------



## pixiejenna

I forgot to mention big Ang and mykull leaving the airport they get into a jerry springer style fight, with some crew trying to scam them. Again another couple saved by cameras following them, when the crew realized that they were being filmed and backed off. Big Ang got hot and bothered my mykull standing up for her and he’s shocked that she stepped in. Back at the resort Big Ang gifts her Nigerian price with some handcuffs and ***** briefs and he obliged and put them on ASAP. I can’t imagine anything more terrifying in bed than seeing those briefs.

I don’t think that sumit is married but I could see him having a arranged marriage set up. I feel like hiding from both his family and a spouse would be really hard to do, especially with not only his family/friends to be on the look out but also a spouse and her family/friends he would have been caught in no time. But he’s 30 so I feel like if his parents did arrange a marriage for him, he’d already be married with kids.

Tim’s secret from what I read on other gossip sites is he was also chatting up with another woman from another country at the same time as he’s with jenniffer and he meet up with her first and it didn’t work. Jenniffer is his second choice/backup plan lol. I also think it could be he’s still financially supporting his ex and her kid.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> I forgot to mention big Ang and mykull leaving the airport they get into a jerry springer style fight, with some crew trying to scam them. Again another couple saved by cameras following them, when the crew realized that they were being filmed and backed off. Big Ang got hot and bothered my mykull standing up for her and he’s shocked that she stepped in. Back at the resort Big Ang gifts her Nigerian price with some handcuffs and ***** briefs and he obliged and put them on ASAP. I can’t imagine anything more terrifying in bed than seeing those briefs.
> 
> I don’t think that sumit is married but I could see him having a arranged marriage set up. I feel like hiding from both his family and a spouse would be really hard to do, especially with not only his family/friends to be on the look out but also a spouse and her family/friends he would have been caught in no time. But he’s 30 so I feel like if his parents did arrange a marriage for him, he’d already be married with kids.
> 
> Tim’s secret from what I read on other gossip sites is *he was also chatting up with another woman from another country at the same time as he’s with jenniffer and he meet up with her first and it didn’t work. Jenniffer is his second choice/backup plan lol. *I also think it could be he’s still financially supporting his ex and her kid.



Are you an episode ahead of us?   Here in Canada the latest episode had Michael running out of the car to fight but didn't show what happened yet.

Recycling the backup plan story again?   Didn't we have that storyline just last year?


----------



## arnott

rockhollow said:


> *It was a bit surprising that Ben showed up without a gift - if he was so rushed, even something from the airport would have done.*
> Though not a rule, I myself always take a small gift if I'm going somewhere to see a friend or family - it's such a small thing and always well received.
> 
> It is downright embarrassing how desperate Darcey is acting. All those blatant comments all about marriage. There is no chemistry or for that matter, connection between them - marriage is never going to happen.
> Heck, even I knew that taking her to practice cricket was something she would never enjoy, but being Darcey of course, she pretended it was ok.
> 
> I didn't believe him for a second that he had gone to the Canary Islands to arrange a special holiday for her - the guy's a full on scammer. And sadly, Darcey is just to wrapped up in being with someone she can't see that.



I think Ben just used that as an excuse because he didn't even think of getting her a gift.    Do you only take a small gift if you're visiting from out of town and don't see that person often?


----------



## pixiejenna

It’s a springer style fight but with real punches two vehicles clearly were working together to block him off but the production vehicle was behind him and filming the whole thing. Someone who looks like a cop comes up at the end but that’s pretty much what they showed. It’s too chaotic to really make out what happened it looks like the car in front of him tried to spike his car tires the second car blocked his side. So he’s stuck if he drives forward he’d blow out his tires, his side is blocked, and he has a car behind him. It appears that the people doing this most likely get the keys from the driver because they’re intimidated by the two car crew. The car behind are most likely a innocent bystander who’s not going to get involved in fear of also losing their own vehicle. Unfortunately for them the bystander vehicle was a camera crew lol. Big Ang gets out of the car with cigarette and drink in hand lol. It was like she’s back at home lmao.


----------



## TC1

arnott said:


> Are you an episode ahead of us?   Here in Canada the latest episode had Michael running out of the car to fight but didn't show what happened yet.
> 
> Recycling the backup plan story again?   Didn't we have that storyline just last year?


TLC in Canada airs 2 different versions of each episode. One is the regular length and one is "extended" The epiosde titles always reads "more to love" in the bio. because the episodes are a few mins longer.


----------



## pixiejenna

Interesting I just assumed Sunday was a double episode I wasn’t home but watched it on demand on Labor Day I went to the last one available and it seemed to mention stuff from the previous episode that I didn’t recall so I watched that one after the last one available on demand. But it could be because I really only half watch lol I do random household stuff so I’m sure I miss a lot I also feel like they overlap a lot of stuff to be honest.


----------



## rockhollow

I was also wondering if we were an episode behind here in Canada. My PVR does record 2 episodes, but  just watch the regular one, not the one with the extra scenes, so only saw the beginning of the car scuffle with Big A and Micheal. I hope we get the see the whole drama next week.

I also don't know if Summit is married, but think he's pledged to marry someone else, chosen by his parents. Maybe the parents have received to dowry already, making things much more complicated.

And we know that on the last visit by Jenny, she met and stayed with the parents, so I wonder if Jenny is aware of Summit's commitment, and that's why they didn't make a go of it that time, but he had told her he was going to get out of it.

Interesting tidbit pixiejenna about Tim and the Brazilian girl. It sounds plausible that maybe this wasn't Tim's first try at internet romance. I wasn't sold on the idea floating around about him being transgender - we did see in the first episode Tim telling us he'd been hassled in school about being small, and we saw a photo of him.


----------



## rockhollow

arnott said:


> I think Ben just used that as an excuse because he didn't even think of getting her a gift.    Do you only take a small gift if you're visiting from out of town and don't see that person often?



Yes, I always like to have a gift to give when visiting from out of town, or if I haven't seen a friend in awhile. 
When travelling, I like to have a few extra gifts, that way if I meet someone and they invite me to their home, I have a gift to give. And if not, getting flowers is always well received.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Interesting I just assumed Sunday was a double episode I wasn’t home but watched it on demand on Labor Day I went to the last one available and it seemed to mention stuff from the previous episode that I didn’t recall so I watched that one after the last one available on demand. But it could be because I really only half watch lol* I do random household stuff so I’m sure I miss a lot I also feel like they overlap a lot of stuff to be honest.*



I can't do anything else while watching this show because of all the damn subtitles I have to read!


----------



## arnott

rockhollow said:


> Yes, I always like to have a gift to give when visiting from out of town, or if I haven't seen a friend in awhile.
> *When travelling, I like to have a few extra gifts, that way if I meet someone and they invite me to their home, I have a gift to give.* And if not, getting flowers is always well received.



Thanks!   What kind of gifts would those be?


----------



## pixiejenna

rockhollow said:


> Yes, I always like to have a gift to give when visiting from out of town, or if I haven't seen a friend in awhile.
> When travelling, I like to have a few extra gifts, that way if I meet someone and they invite me to their home, I have a gift to give. And if not, getting flowers is always well received.



This is old school manners visiting someone who you don’t see often you bring a small trinket of appreciation. Same as you always offer a drink/snack to someone visiting. 

One of my former coworkers would legit send home about 5-8 boxes freight along with packing her suitcases to the max(she even has a luggage scale so she knows if she goes over the weight limits and redistributes stuff) when she visits home. She buys everything from food, clothing, personal care products. Basically everyone one she visits who is family gets something and friends/godchildren/extended family as well. I would always tell her she does too much. And when she comes back to the US she often gifts me bags of home made candy from her homeland and it’s been a good two years since we’ve worked together.


----------



## rockhollow

I am an old girl, so have old school manners - LOL!
arnott - if I'm travelling outside of Canada, I always try and get Canadian related or Canadian made gifts for people - dreamcatchers, that I made myself - small bottles of Maple Syrup, mug or coasters with the Canadian flag on them are a few.
I also made sewing kits that I take as my extra gifts to spontaneously gift and pocket knives.
For kids, pens and pencils with the Canadian flag.

Here at home, if invited to someone's home for a visit or dinner, I always try and bring a plant or flowers or some small item.
Just the way I was raised.


----------



## slang

rockhollow said:


> I am an old girl, so have old school manners - LOL!
> arnott - if I'm travelling outside of Canada, I always try and get Canadian related or Canadian made gifts for people - dreamcatchers, that I made myself - small bottles of Maple Syrup, mug or coasters with the Canadian flag on them are a few.
> I also made sewing kits that I take as my extra gifts to spontaneously gift and pocket knives.
> For kids, pens and pencils with the Canadian flag.
> 
> Here at home, if invited to someone's home for a visit or dinner, I always try and bring a plant or flowers or some small item.
> Just the way I was raised.



I  was going to say the same thing! I'm Canadian too and always travel with Canadian type gifts - I've given bottles of maple syrup, coin sets from the mint, Roots sweatshirts, Raptor/Leaf swag & my British relatives love anything with the Hudson Bay stripes (mugs, coasters, tea towels).
At home I always take hostess gifts - even if just baked goods or fresh flowers!


----------



## DD101

haute okole said:


> Maybe Tim is XXY?



Ok I had to google this......you may be right!


----------



## DD101

pixiejenna said:


> Tim’s secret from what I read on other gossip sites is he was also chatting up with another woman from another country at the same time as he’s with jenniffer and he meet up with her first and it didn’t work. Jenniffer is his second choice/backup plan lol. I also think it could be he’s still financially supporting his ex and her kid.



Ugh, if that is his secret I give up.


----------



## arnott

rockhollow said:


> I am an old girl, so have old school manners - LOL!
> arnott - if I'm travelling outside of Canada, I always try and get Canadian related or Canadian made gifts for people - dreamcatchers, that I made myself - small bottles of Maple Syrup, mug or coasters with the Canadian flag on them are a few.
> *I also made sewing kits* that I take as my extra gifts to spontaneously gift and pocket knives.
> For kids, pens and pencils with the Canadian flag.
> 
> Here at home, if invited to someone's home for a visit or dinner, I always try and bring a plant or flowers or some small item.
> Just the way I was raised.



What are sewing kits?   I don't know how to sew!   Maple syrup is a good one!


----------



## arnott

With all the fake drama on this show and "big secrets" that are not really big secrets,  I sure wasn't expecting Corey to say his Father passed away unexpectedly.      Poor guy.


----------



## bisousx

It wasn’t as if Ben didn’t receive ample warnings that he would need to impress the family. Dude shows up with absolutely nothing - no boxes of chocolates or classic branded food from his country, wine, small clothing items (scarves for the ladies, t shirts for the men)... he’s clueless. Being nice and dopey wouldn’t cut it for me.


----------



## TC1

Word on the gossip sites today is that Sumit is indeed married. He got married when he and Jenny were on a "break" she'll find out at the end of the season before the tell all. I guess we should have noticed by the reaction he had when she said she felt like his "mistress"


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> Word on the gossip sites today is that Sumit is indeed married. He got married when he and Jenny were on a "break" she'll find out at the end of the season before the tell all. I guess we should have noticed by the reaction he had when she said she felt like his "mistress"



So where was his Wife all this time?


----------



## pixiejenna

I felt bad for Corey and it was the one time Evelin was actually nice too him. Gotta make sure his wallet comes back lol. 

Tiff and rehab Ronnie fighting because she’s basically babysitting him and won’t allow him to have any money....She must want to send him straight back to rehab lol.

I loved Jihoon in the beginning now I can’t stand him. Over a hour late picking devan up from the airport after flying nearly 24. All because he didn’t have the car seat on time, again it’s not like he didn’t know that he didn’t actually need it because she brought one. He takes her home and admits that they’re living with his parents for at least a few months an his last job was illegal. Thank god for everyone that she left dracilla home because a 1 bedroom home is not enough space with her running rampant. His parents let them take the bedroom with what looks like a twin size bed. I have to say his parents are freaking saints. Even his parents are like you need to grow up and take care of your family.

I’ve read a few theories about sumit. The most popular ones are he is engaged in a arranged marriage, next is he’s already married with a family and that’s why he’s keeping her a way while he;s visiting his real family, and lastly that he has another catfish he’s working while he’s “visiting his family”. I feel like we all noticed his odd reaction when she said that she felt like a mistress. All of them seem possible lol.


----------



## De sac

Hello. I have fallen into this and by posting here I am admitting to myself the truth.
Thank you for the recaps as well suspect in Europe we are a week behind? I'm just guessing but watching the latest ep now.

Poor Stacey. I'm embarrassed for her to have this all recorded and broadcast.


----------



## arnott

I'm sure during the Tell All when Darcey has to watch herself acting like a desperate fool, she'll  try to pull the  "I'm a strong woman"  act yet again!


----------



## De sac

De sac said:


> Hello. I have fallen into this and by posting here I am admitting to myself the truth.
> Thank you for the recaps as well suspect in Europe we are a week behind? I'm just guessing but watching the latest ep now.
> 
> Poor Stacey. I'm embarrassed for her to have this all recorded and broadcast.





arnott said:


> I'm sure during the Tell All when Darcey has to watch herself acting like a desperate fool, she'll  try to pull the  "I'm a strong woman"  act yet again!



Oops Darcey! Poor lady. 

I'm well behind, watching Avery's too small wedding dresses!


----------



## slang

If Sumit is married Jenny doesn’t care, she’s still in India with him - if you look at their instagram, all they do is post pics together


----------



## TC1

Angela- Loves the cameras/drama
Darcey- Still pathetic
Benjamin- In way over his head
Tim- his GF loves the drama/cameras
Ceasar- Damn fool, and TLC has sunk to an all time low if they expect us to believe Maria's flight was cancelled due to "insufficient funds" we all know that's not how bookings work. Looks like he'll be leaving Mexico full of chocolate panties and candy g-strings.


----------



## pixiejenna

The highlights are Darcy needing Tom to zip up her pleather pants lol. The real question is when she had to pee who helped her zip them back up? Some poor underpaid bathroom attendant? Tom has a type, it’s the porn star look he likes in a woman.

Rebecca snoops though Zied room and to her pleasure finds a bag of pictures of her and stuff .

Timothy’s big secret is he was dating a Colombian woman for 5 years before Jeniffer and never mentioned it too her. Which her grandparents got out of him after visiting for 5 minutes. Also his ex conveniently texted him TLC must have told her he’s in town. the fact that he never mentioned a 5 year relationship with someone from her country and that he’s been there 5 times before is pretty shocking. Also his ex is labeled mami in his phone. I think that he enjoys pitting women against each other.

Big Ang is hollering at Mykull.

Benjamin is really in the dog house. He goes to a family meet and greet and forgets to introduce himself to everyone there and Akinyi’s dad is a no show for the meal. She sends him to her brothers alone because she’s so upset in how it went.

caesers fake phone call with the “airlines” was awful. The reason why is totally fake not to mention no airline is going to give information about a passengers  itinerary to someone other then that passenger.


----------



## TC1

You could tell by the first clip they show on Tim's phone that he had been the last person to text this alleged "ex" before she replied with the "Hola Tim" message.


----------



## DD101

I also think Tim likes pitting women against each other......how he get's any women is a mystery to me as I find him very weird looking.

Darcey.....I swear I have never seen a female be so desperate....talking about marriage all the time. Does she not see that the man she is with is not really interested in her? He's being a good sport by going along with it all.....but it's so clear to see he is not into her.

I found this old pic of Darcey......she looks so different here. I realize she is younger but her face looks so pretty here. What did she do to herself? Now her face looks over bloated.....I can see she's gained a few pounds, which is fine, but weight gain along did not give her the face she has today. She must have fillers everywhere on her face......and she looks so much better with the darker hair, makes her eyes pop!

Here's a link to see the intro to the pilot she and sister Stacey filmed (scroll down to find the video)......it shows both of their husbands and kids (enlarge it to see what they look like close up). She wasn't the label girl she is today......

https://starcasm.net/videos-before-the-90-days-darcey-silva-reality-show-pilot-for-the-twin-life/










Darcey is on the right


----------



## CanuckBagLover

DD101 said:


> I also think Tim likes pitting women against each other......how he get's any women is a mystery to me as I find him very weird looking.
> 
> Darcey.....I swear I have never seen a female be so desperate....talking about marriage all the time. Does she not see that the man she is with is not really interested in her? He's being a good sport by going along with it all.....but it's so clear to see he is not into her.
> 
> I found this old pic of Darcey......she looks so different here. I realize she is younger but her face looks so pretty here. What did she do to herself? Now her face looks over bloated.....I can see she's gained a few pounds, which is fine, but weight gain along did not give her the face she has today. She must have fillers everywhere on her face......and she looks so much better with the darker hair, makes her eyes pop!
> 
> Here's a link to see the intro to the pilot she and sister Stacey filmed (scroll down to find the video)......it shows both of their husbands and kids (enlarge it to see what they look like close up). She wasn't the label girl she is today......
> 
> https://starcasm.net/videos-before-the-90-days-darcey-silva-reality-show-pilot-for-the-twin-life/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darcey is on the right




Wow = she has changed.  Too much fillers.She's a pretty woman. She doesn't need all of this cosmetic work down and don't get me started on the extensions.   In my view, too much fillers actually makes a woman look older.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pixiejenna said:


> The highlights are Darcy needing Tom to zip up her pleather pants lol. The real question is when she had to pee who helped her zip them back up? Some poor underpaid bathroom attendant? Tom has a type, it’s the porn star look he likes in a woman.
> 
> Rebecca snoops though Zied room and to her pleasure finds a bag of pictures of her and stuff .
> 
> Timothy’s big secret is he was dating a Colombian woman for 5 years before Jeniffer and never mentioned it too her. Which her grandparents got out of him after visiting for 5 minutes. Also his ex conveniently texted him TLC must have told her he’s in town. the fact that he never mentioned a 5 year relationship with someone from her country and that he’s been there 5 times before is pretty shocking. Also his ex is labeled mami in his phone. I think that he enjoys pitting women against each other.
> 
> Big Ang is hollering at Mykull.
> 
> Benjamin is really in the dog house. He goes to a family meet and greet and forgets to introduce himself to everyone there and Akinyi’s dad is a no show for the meal. She sends him to her brothers alone because she’s so upset in how it went.
> 
> caesers fake phone call with the “airlines” was awful. The reason why is totally fake not to mention no airline is going to give information about a passengers  itinerary to someone other then that passenger.



_Rebecca snoopoing through Zied's room is her way of showing off her P.I. skills.

Tim is weird, though I thought the introduction of Jeniffer #1 was maybe engineered by the producers to add drama to any otherwise boring story.  I find it surprising in his two long term committed relationships, there have been no children.  I wonder if his first ex was a factor in the break up his relationship with Columbian Jeniffer #1.  There is zero chemistry between Tim and Jeniffer.  Time to move on.

Big Ang is emotionally abusive to Michael.  Its disturbing to watch. And am I'm the only one who found it uncomfortable to watch a white woman handcuff  an African guy?  Am I being overly sensitive? I know its only a sex game...

Benjamin is totally clueless.  How can you not show up with even a little gift for a girl who you travel half way around the world to meet and hope to marry? How can you not bring a little gift when you meet her family for the first time?  That is just basic politeness. (I don't think her family or at least her brother is on the up and up - but still it doesn't excuse his behavior).



_


----------



## DD101

CanuckBagLover said:


> Wow = she has changed.  Too much fillers.She's a pretty woman. She doesn't need all of this cosmetic work down and don't get me started on the extensions.   In my view, too much fillers actually makes a woman look older.



Here's the original face of Darcey....aside from the lip fillers, it looks like her whole face shape is much softer now......I agree too many fillers does age a person.


----------



## DD101

CanuckBagLover said:


> _Rebecca snoopoing through Zied's room is her way of showing off her P.I. skills.
> 
> Tim is weird, though I thought the introduction of Jeniffer #1 was maybe engineered by the producers to add drama to any otherwise boring story.  I find it surprising in his two long term committed relationships, there have been no children.  I wonder if his first ex was a factor in the break up his relationship with Columbian Jeniffer #1.  There is zero chemistry between Tim and Jeniffer.  Time to move on.
> 
> Big Ang is emotionally abusive to Michael.  Its disturbing to watch. And am I'm the only one who found it uncomfortable to watch a white woman handcuff  an African guy?  Am I being overly sensitive? I know its only a sex game...
> 
> Benjamin is totally clueless.  How can you not show up with even a little gift for a girl who you travel half way around the world to meet and hope to marry? How can you not bring a little gift when you meet her family for the first time?  That is just basic politeness. (I don't think her family or at least her brother is on the up and up - but still it doesn't excuse his behavior).
> 
> 
> _



I think Angela just likes to be in control and has a dominant type of personality. I took that scene as her being playful - she obviously likes to be in charge in the bedroom. And that whole episode she was all hopped up for some jiggy jiggy with Michael. She's a nut.

Yeah, Benjamin is just a clueless guy. Good manners will dictate that you bring a few small gifts for the family of the girl you are going to visit, and hopefully a nicer gift for the girl herself. This never occurred to him.

Tim - I'm no not interested in his story anymore. His 'big secret' sucked, and he just seems like a big dud to me. He tries to use his fake wealth to attract stupid vapid women. He has zero substance. This man has no personality.


----------



## pixiejenna

Wow Darcy’s before picture are unrecognizable she was so pretty, way too much fillers. She also looks better as a brunette then a blonde imo.


----------



## jblended

I don't follow closely and am well behind on episodes, but I feel really strongly for Darcy and have followed her story line closely from the start. I know why she gets a lot of hate, and initially I found her pathetic and desperate, too. But now I see her behaviour as a victim who can't help but play victim because she's trapped in this cycle and nobody around her is helping her break it.

I don't know what her ex-husband was like to her, but we all saw how manipulative and controlling Jesse was with her. He would gaslight her all the time, then cuddle her and declare his love. That kind of emotional abuse (gaslighting, going hot and cold) really wears people down over time. She really was a victim of his emotional abuse and that's why there were so many scenes of her breaking down and crying inconsolably. Jesse was a manipulator and an emotional abuser who knew exactly how to break her down and still keep her coming back for more. Textbook abusive behaviour.

Add to that her competitive twin sister who seems to constantly undermine her and act superior, often flaunting her relationship success over Darcy's failure, and then this 'friend' who flashed Tom (?...the new guy, not sure of his name)...well, we can she's surrounded by people who are toxic to her.
The reason she's so desperate to secure a husband is because she's been broken down by all this toxicity and can't find herself; she just wants stability.
Of course, the irony of it is, the more she behaves this way, the less likely she is to find a 'normal' man, and the more desperate she will become and act- thus the vicious cycle continues.

Had she but one decent friend or family member in her circle, they would have pulled her aside and offered her the emotional support she needs to break the cycle of drama she's trapped in, but unfortunately, they all seem to take pleasure from watching her slowly come undone. It's heartbreaking.

As for her claiming she's a strong, independent woman. I think she may once have been but the years of abuse have robbed her of that identity. That's why she clings to that and proclaims it when she feels attacked... in her mind, people are seeing her today as this desperate, needy woman, but she sees herself as what she _once was-_ a strong, independent, secure, whole person.


----------



## arnott

Previews for next week show Darcey and her twin fighting and being competitive in front of their Men!   I'm here for it!               Stacey is the younger looking twin.

Jeniffer's Grandfather looks at Tim like he hates him!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

arnott said:


> So where was his Wife all this time?


I hope this gets answered during the reunion.  I thought Jenny met his parents once before. If he was married then, surely they would have said something. 
Sumit had me -  I thought he genuinely cared for Jenny but was incapable of going against his cultural norms and, at worse, that he engaged.  Jenny is delusional and kind of pathetic, but he  was cruel.  What did he want his 15 minutes of fame


----------



## TC1

It's bad enough that Sumit originally catfished Jenny with some other man's photos. He came clean about that and she loved him for him. For 7 years I might add.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sumit ran mad game on Jenny for a whole 7 years!  dang


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> Sumit ran mad game on Jenny for a whole 7 years!  dang


What does she do for him? She is close to broke.
Is he hoping to get a green card?
The next revelation would be that he has a bunch of kids.


----------



## DC-Cutie

limom said:


> What does she do for him? She is close to broke.
> Is he hoping to get a green card?
> The next revelation would be that he has a bunch of kids.


oh I'm certain he has kids.  She probably sends him every dime she has, like Nicole and Azan.  Dirt broke, but scraping pennies to send to these lowlifes!
I don't get it, if he has a wife, how the heck is just gonna up and leave her for a green card?  this one isn't making any sense.


----------



## TC1

I know others have posted "they're still together posting pics in India" well, who knows, they are ALL promoting the show on their social media pretending to be together as long as they are on the show to keep up with the facade.
Darcey had posted something about "I'm better off single" then immediately deleted it and posted a pic of her and Tom 
I saw on some IG page that they dug into Ceasars past and he was in an online relationship before with a girl from the Philippines that he may/may not have ever met for about 4/5 years.


----------



## haute okole

My hubby and I feel horrible for Jenny.  She looks so genuinely heartbroken.  I would totally contribute to a GoFundMe page for her.


----------



## TC1

haute okole said:


> My hubby and I feel horrible for Jenny.  She looks so genuinely heartbroken.  I would totally contribute to a GoFundMe page for her.


 These people are paid by TLC for a story. Of course you're free to do what you please with your money..but we only see a fraction of this, and it's not real life by any means.


----------



## DC-Cutie

haute okole said:


> My hubby and I feel horrible for Jenny.  She looks so genuinely heartbroken.  I would totally contribute to a GoFundMe page for her.


contribute for what?

she is a more than grown woman who took her last $6K to move to India with a man SHE's been in a relationship with  for 7 years.  She's been in the relationship, he hasn't.

I cannot support grown people and their stupid decisions.  Even her daughter and daughter in law tried to tell her it wasn't a good idea.  GoFundMe has gotten out of hand


----------



## rockhollow

I think Jenny has been fully aware that Summit was married and she has been the sidepiece. 
He probably has been promising to divorce and be with her, and Jenny has clung onto that for years.
I'm sure she's been sending cash his way for a long time, and saw the change to be on this show as a financial boost and a way to push Summit into action.
I bet the daughter knew as well, I'm sure she'd heard all these declarations of Summit coming around to be with Jenny many times before.
Jenny needed and wanted the coins from this show, so everyone plays along.
So, no sympanty from me.

All these older women trying to find love in these younger, foreign men is just  a recipe for disaster.
These men just see a 'green card' or 'cash and luxury in a plentiful land', and are willing to do almost anything to get it - and more times than not, with terrible results.

Big Ang, totally controls everything in Micheal's world, and for right now Micheal allows it, but we can already see many cracks in the relationship, but the lure of coming to America and living what looks like a rich lifestyle is hard for him to shake.

The PI and Zied - another couple that I'm sure she been sending him money and the lure of coming to America.
They seem like they don't really even like each other - and are both in the relationship for other reasons than love - he likes the cash and the hope of life in the US, she thinking there is love between them and she controls the relationship.


----------



## haute okole

DC-Cutie said:


> contribute for what?
> 
> she is a more than grown woman who took her last $6K to move to India with a man SHE's been in a relationship with  for 7 years.  She's been in the relationship, he hasn't.
> 
> I cannot support grown people and their stupid decisions.  Even her daughter and daughter in law tried to tell her it wasn't a good idea.  GoFundMe has gotten out of hand



Totally true, GoFundMe is Bananas now.  I have a wealthy friend who started a GoFundMe page to defray the cost of her son's yacht racing competitions.  I did not donate to that.  However, Jenny, I was just so sad, regardless of what a fool she is.  It is not like she is Angelina Jolie.  She is not some wealthy Hottie McHotHot.  She is an older lady who was swept away by some exotic guy.  She probably has not had a lot of guys being romantic towards her.  This may be her last chance at romantic love.  If she has another chance, it would be some gnarly and wrinkly septuagenarian in Palm Springs.  Perish the thought!


----------



## arnott

haute okole said:


> Totally true, GoFundMe is Bananas now.  I have a wealthy friend who started a GoFundMe page to defray the cost of her son's yacht racing competitions.  I did not donate to that.  However, Jenny, I was just so sad, regardless of what a fool she is.  It is not like she is Angelina Jolie.  She is not some wealthy Hottie McHotHot.  She is an older lady who was swept away by some exotic guy.  She probably has not had a lot of guys being romantic towards her.  This may be her last chance at romantic love.  If she has another chance, it would be some gnarly and wrinkly *septuagenarian* in Palm Springs.  Perish the thought!



That's only the second time I've heard that word used!


----------



## DD101

jblended said:


> I don't follow closely and am well behind on episodes, but I feel really strongly for Darcy and have followed her story line closely from the start. I know why she gets a lot of hate, and initially I found her pathetic and desperate, too. But now I see her behaviour as a victim who can't help but play victim because she's trapped in this cycle and nobody around her is helping her break it.
> 
> I don't know what her ex-husband was like to her, but we all saw how manipulative and controlling Jesse was with her. He would gaslight her all the time, then cuddle her and declare his love. That kind of emotional abuse (gaslighting, going hot and cold) really wears people down over time. She really was a victim of his emotional abuse and that's why there were so many scenes of her breaking down and crying inconsolably. Jesse was a manipulator and an emotional abuser who knew exactly how to break her down and still keep her coming back for more. Textbook abusive behaviour.
> 
> Add to that her competitive twin sister who seems to constantly undermine her and act superior, often flaunting her relationship success over Darcy's failure, and then this 'friend' who flashed Tom (?...the new guy, not sure of his name)...well, we can she's surrounded by people who are toxic to her.
> The reason she's so desperate to secure a husband is because she's been broken down by all this toxicity and can't find herself; she just wants stability.
> Of course, the irony of it is, the more she behaves this way, the less likely she is to find a 'normal' man, and the more desperate she will become and act- thus the vicious cycle continues.
> 
> Had she but one decent friend or family member in her circle, they would have pulled her aside and offered her the emotional support she needs to break the cycle of drama she's trapped in, but unfortunately, they all seem to take pleasure from watching her slowly come undone. It's heartbreaking.
> 
> As for her claiming she's a strong, independent woman. I think she may once have been but the years of abuse have robbed her of that identity. That's why she clings to that and proclaims it when she feels attacked... in her mind, people are seeing her today as this desperate, needy woman, but she sees herself as what she _once was-_ a strong, independent, secure, whole person.



I'd feel sorry for Darcey is she was 15 years old, but she's more than twice that and she still hasn't learned anything. No one can help you break the cycle - Darcey needs to wake up and smell the coffee and *break the cycle herself*. Yes Jesse was abusive - but she allowed it, played into it and went tit for tat with him There's an old saying, You Teach People How To Treat You. If she accepts that type of behavior, then that is what she will continue to get.

When I look at Darcey I see someone who uses sex and no substance to try and snare a man, her overly sexy clothing (that is way too small for her, and that she's usually falling out of)......so when you present yourself a certain way, you are going to attract a certain type of man. She leads with sex instead of trying to develop a deep meaningful relationship.

I agree her sister likes to rub her face in it and one up her. Darcey simply needs to not play that game. But she chooses to. Also that so called 'friend' who was flirting with Tom on the phone.....a real friend would not do that, but again Darcey is in charge of who she hangs with. She's a grown ass woman and she just makes poor choices.

At some point when you keep trying for something but keep getting a lousy result over and over again, you need to look in the mirror and figure out what YOU are doing wrong. Right now, Darcey is a desperate fool, but she alone has the power to change that.

It's been my experience that when people have a lot of chaos or drama in their lives - they are usually the ones who continue to stir that pot. They somehow get off on the drama.


----------



## EmmJay

DD101 said:


> I'd feel sorry for Darcey is she was 15 years old, but she's more than twice that and she still hasn't learned anything. No one can help you break the cycle - Darcey needs to wake up and smell the coffee and *break the cycle herself*. Yes Jesse was abusive - but she allowed it, played into it and went tit for tat with him There's an old saying, You Teach People How To Treat You. If she accepts that type of behavior, then that is what she will continue to get.
> 
> When I look at Darcey I see someone who uses sex and no substance to try and snare a man, her overly sexy clothing (that is way too small for her, and that she's usually falling out of)......so when you present yourself a certain way, you are going to attract a certain type of man. She leads with sex instead of trying to develop a deep meaningful relationship.
> 
> I agree her sister likes to rub her face in it and one up her. Darcey simply needs to not play that game. But she chooses to. Also that so called 'friend' who was flirting with Tom on the phone.....a real friend would not do that, but again Darcey is in charge of who she hangs with. She's a grown ass woman and she just makes poor choices.
> 
> At some point when you keep trying for something but keep getting a lousy result over and over again, you need to look in the mirror and figure out what YOU are doing wrong. Right now, Darcey is a desperate fool, but she alone has the power to change that.
> 
> It's been my experience that when people have a lot of chaos or drama in their lives - they are usually the ones who continue to stir that pot. They somehow get off on the drama.



Unfortunately, Darcey has normalized dysfunction and she is addicted to unhealthy familiar relationships. She needs intense therapy. I’m curious of her relationship with her dad. She acts as if a man has NEVER treated her well. Generally, a woman’s father is the first man to show her love and attention. Darcey acts as if she has abandonment issues. I do not think she could function in a normal healthy relationship. She’s addicted to chaos. I don’t feel sorry for her because she should liquidate all of her material possessions and forego plastic surgery/Botox to really seek intense professional therapy.


----------



## TC1

Darcey is currently begging viewers to vote for her to be on the cover of Maxim magazine (didn't even know they still published that) but girlllllll, stop. Let it go. Always searching for validation from the wrong sources.


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> *Darcey is currently begging viewers to vote for her to be on the cover of Maxim magazine* (didn't even know they still published that) but girlllllll, stop. Let it go. Always searching for validation from the wrong sources.



Oh good lord!             I find this comical.


----------



## jblended

DD101 said:


> I'd feel sorry for Darcey is she was 15 years old, but she's more than twice that and she still hasn't learned anything. No one can help you break the cycle - Darcey needs to wake up and smell the coffee and *break the cycle herself*. Yes Jesse was abusive - but she allowed it, played into it and went tit for tat with him There's an old saying, You Teach People How To Treat You. If she accepts that type of behavior, then that is what she will continue to get.
> 
> When I look at Darcey I see someone who uses sex and no substance to try and snare a man, her overly sexy clothing (that is way too small for her, and that she's usually falling out of)......so when you present yourself a certain way, you are going to attract a certain type of man. She leads with sex instead of trying to develop a deep meaningful relationship.
> 
> I agree her sister likes to rub her face in it and one up her. Darcey simply needs to not play that game. But she chooses to. Also that so called 'friend' who was flirting with Tom on the phone.....a real friend would not do that, but again Darcey is in charge of who she hangs with. She's a grown ass woman and she just makes poor choices.
> 
> At some point when you keep trying for something but keep getting a lousy result over and over again, you need to look in the mirror and figure out what YOU are doing wrong. Right now, Darcey is a desperate fool, but she alone has the power to change that.
> 
> It's been my experience that when people have a lot of chaos or drama in their lives - they are usually the ones who continue to stir that pot. They somehow get off on the drama.



While I concur with what you are saying, Darcey doesn't seem to know any better.
It is easy for us to say that she's a grown up and needs to recognize that she is choosing these people to be in her life, or she is attracted to drama and thus creates it in her life. It is certainly true that her actions will only ever attract a certain type of man. However, this is all Darcey seems to know. We all operate from a specific framework (formed from our life experiences) and her framework is this one. She doesn't know any different and has no way to tell that her whole framework is wrong. That's why I pity her rather than condemn her for her actions. She will be trapped in this cycle forever unless she gets either psychological help or a decent family member steps in to show her the error of her ways.



EmmJay said:


> Unfortunately, Darcey has normalized dysfunction and she is addicted to unhealthy familiar relationships. She needs intense therapy. I’m curious of her relationship with her dad. She acts as if a man has NEVER treated her well. Generally, a woman’s father is the first man to show her love and attention. Darcey acts as if she has abandonment issues. I do not think she could function in a normal healthy relationship. She’s addicted to chaos. I don’t feel sorry for her because she should liquidate all of her material possessions and forego plastic surgery/Botox to really seek intense professional therapy.



Exactly! She has normalized this dysfunction and it seems to stem from way back. Her toxic relationships extend beyond men she's dating and into her family and friends. I wonder how her daughters will turn out given that they are witnessing both Darcey and Stacey's behaviour.
She definitely needs therapy to sort herself out but also to ensure that her daughters don't go the same route.



TC1 said:


> Darcey is currently begging viewers to vote for her to be on the cover of Maxim magazine (didn't even know they still published that) but girlllllll, stop. Let it go. Always searching for validation from the wrong sources.



Yikes! This made me cringe so hard!


----------



## DD101

I think Darcy does know better. I think years ago when she was younger and slimmer she could easily get the hottie with very little work on her part. I've seen photos of her----maybe from 10 years ago? And she looked a lot better. But a women who bases her self worth on how she looks and who she attracts, is underdeveloped in their way of thinking.

I think she must feel that she's getting older, loosing her looks (trying desperately to cling to them with a puffy overly filled face and clothing way too small for her current weight and extensions that look fake and actually age her) and feels the need to get a man - any man - to marry her. She's insecure so she feels she needs a man to make her whole and wanted.

I don't hate Darcey, and I do feel sad for her. But all she needs to do is watch herself on the reruns......yet she probably does and like many people she sees what SHE wants to see and hears what SHE wants to hear, This is done on purpose. A lot of people live in denial. I do believe she has other issues.....but who doesn't?


----------



## DD101

EmmJay said:


> Unfortunately, Darcey has normalized dysfunction and she is addicted to unhealthy familiar relationships. She needs intense therapy. I’m curious of her relationship with her dad. She acts as if a man has NEVER treated her well. Generally, a woman’s father is the first man to show her love and attention. Darcey acts as if she has abandonment issues. I do not think she could function in a normal healthy relationship. She’s addicted to chaos. I don’t feel sorry for her because she should liquidate all of her material possessions and forego plastic surgery/Botox to really seek intense professional therapy.



I respect what you are saying. And she really could benefit from therapy. I also think she has a very intense rivalry with her twin sister, like she feels the need to keep up with her. Her sister comes across much better, but then we don't see that much of her.

She does like the chaos. I've known people like this, they swear they hate the chaos yet they seem to do everything in their power to keep it churning. I'll never understand it. And I steer clear of it.


----------



## EmmJay

DD101 said:


> I respect what you are saying. And she really could benefit from therapy. I also think she has a very intense rivalry with her twin sister, like she feels the need to keep up with her. Her sister comes across much better, but then we don't see that much of her.
> 
> She does like the chaos. I've known people like this, they swear they hate the chaos yet they seem to do everything in their power to keep it churning. I'll never understand it. And I steer clear of it.



I know a lot of people like this too and I do not associate with them. I protect my energy and peace at all costs.


----------



## limom

Does Darcey have a job?


----------



## kramer125

limom said:


> Does Darcey have a job?



If I remember correctly, she owns some type of clothing company or boutique with her sister.


----------



## TC1

Current gossip going around...Jenny knew Sumit was married, even joked that they should be on the TV show Catfish ( I saw screenshots of these convos on IG)
Laura is telling people Aladin got her pregnant (she's 52)
I saw pics of when Angela and her criminal daugher were on Maury talking about the paternity of one of her grandkids. Shw was also ranting and yelling like she does to Michael.
See, these "reality stars" all just want attention..in any way shape or form and have been on, or applied to be on multiple shows


----------



## limom

When your girlfriend’s shoulder are wider than yours, it is time to go to the Gym, Tim.


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> Current gossip going around...Jenny knew Sumit was married, even joked that they should be on the TV show Catfish ( I saw screenshots of these convos on IG)
> Laura is telling people Aladin got her pregnant (she's 52)
> I saw pics of when Angela and her criminal daugher were on Maury talking about the paternity of one of her grandkids. Shw was also ranting and yelling like she does to Michael.
> *See, these "reality stars" all just want attention..in any way shape or form and have been on, or applied to be on multiple shows *



I was thinking Tiffany should go on the show, "I didn't know I was pregnant"  since she said she didn't know she was pregnant with Daniel.


----------



## arnott

I laughed so hard when Jihoon was talking about the Bidet.      "You don't need paper towel.  You have natural anal."!          "My whole family anal is so clean!"!


----------



## DD101

limom said:


> When your girlfriend’s shoulder are wider than yours, it is time to go to the Gym, Tim.



OMG I read this and burst out laughing! It's like Tim has no shoulders at all! He's so very narrow up top.


----------



## pixiejenna

Just caught the last other way.

Sumit is married and has been for 2 years. So they;ve been in a long distance relationship for 5-6 years and was married for nearly half of it. His and his wives families barge in on their love shack and expose him for the fraud he is. A huge fight ensues things are broken. His wives family files a police report on sumit for cheating, how does that sort of thing even happen/work in India? She hasn’t heard from him since and has been all alone she admits to her daughter what happened. Her daughter says to come home she of course doesn’t because she wants to help him. I honestly think that she knew he was married and the mistress comment she made confirmed it. I also find it hard to believe that TLC has no footage of this encounter when they’re filming a damn tv show. 

Tiffany and rehab Ronnie go to a public hospital to show her what it’s like. She naively thinks that it’s no different than public school vs private school. Then she faces the harsh truth that he wouldn’t be allowed to be with her, the room is a small cramped open room with a privacy curtain. Even the nurse showing her around is like you really don’t want to have your kid here. Now it’s up to rehab Ronnie to come up with enough money for her to have a private birth when they can’t even afford a apartment.

Corey plans to leave his heartbroken mom to go back to Evelin, even she’s surprised that he[s doing it. He wants to propose before his visa expires.

Laura and Aladdin start day one of their wedding with her son refusing to come to the first night of the wedding. He doesn’t hold back how he feels about Aladdin and Laura is upset because she feels like she’s in the middle. I don’t think that her son is wrong, however why the hell travel half way around the world to refuse to do her wedding activities? He could have just stayed home and refused to come. As much as he’s right about Aladdin he;s wrong in his delivery and is pitching an adult hissy fit at this point. Basically he came to stir the pot.

Paul’s mom comes to visit them. I think I was expecting some sort of explosive introduction and it was probably one of the most calm moments that Paul has filmed. I’m surprised how karine has done a 180 with her feelings about Paul since having the baby. I’m sure some of it was hormonal emotions but their relationship has been pretty volatile. I was even more surprised that she actually want s his moms help because she thinks that she can help control him better.


----------



## arnott

Ugh,  Darcey looked like she was about to burst into tears yet again in front of her twin and her fiancé.      I think Darcey was humiliated when Tom said he didn't think about being married when she so desperately wanted to show off her relationship to compete with her sister!


----------



## arnott

As much as I like Darcey I just can't with  Women who are jealous, competitive, and always trying to one up each other!            It's pathetic.

Florian either doesn't speak English very well or has no personality.


----------



## pixiejenna

Spoiler alert not like this would surprise anyone here lol. Looks like the reunion will be insanely juicy!



https://www.theashleysrealityroundu...mped-by-fiance-corey-rathgeber-via-instagram/


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Spoiler alert not like this would surprise anyone here lol. Looks like the reunion will be insanely juicy!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.theashleysrealityroundu...mped-by-fiance-corey-rathgeber-via-instagram/



Glad he came to his senses.


----------



## TC1

Too bad it'll mostly be the American's side of things at the tell all...The skype calls just aren't the same as in person.


----------



## pixiejenna

Darcy and her sister aren't playing well. Tom who doesn't even want to be there gets car sick 5 minutes into a hour long ride. He seems to be quite miserable like he always needs something to b!tch about. My ankle hurts,  I don't want to go to that country, your sister is taking to long to get here, I'm car sick, I'm bored at the flee market. Then he goes there and tells Darcy that if they went on the trip he wanted that he would have proposed to her. She breaks down like usual because she believes that she ruined the happiest day of her life by demanding to visit her sister. Also during the twins coffee talk they had matching outfits and handbags. 

Rebecca who's a PI never bothered to do any sort of checking out Zeid let her boss dig up the dirt on him. First of all whoever has used her services deserves a full refund. Secondly I don't understand why she feels the need to do this now.  It's not like she has any skeletons in her closet other than she's still legally married.  Then gets self righteous about his lack of job history.  No worries he work so hard he works lmao. Best quote of the episode. 

Jennifer and Timothy visit her family and she calls him a pu$$y before they make it up the drive. He doesn't disagree with her assessment. Then the pretty boy plays pretend farmer. Then they finally kiss and do the dirty . After discussing all the bases lol. Coltee and mama coltee cheering them on , on pillow talk was creepy af.

Akini and Benjamin have a few more hoops to jump through to get married.  As dumb as he is for not doing any sort of research about this country's customs I can't help but feel like akini is really leaving him out of the loop. He goes to church and her dad is in charge of a service that gives tarik in pillow talk flashbacks. I  don't understand why he didn't dress up for going to church and meeting her dad for the first time.  Also boys and girls are on separate sides of the church to control their hormones lmao. Shockingly enough the elders give their approval then her dad blesses them.  I still can't wait to see the bride price. Best part is pillow talk is kaliani s husband calling her bikini. 

Avery has yet another hitch in her wedding plans.  Apparently they need approval for them to get married by the court. Wasn't Omar in charge of taking care of all the wedding plans? Mama makes them go to court to try to get the approval needed so they can get married before she leaves that night. They managed to get what they needed and get to the church. She's forced to wear a Cape, good thing she got that blingy dress.  They do the vows and it's with omar and avery is on the side with her mom. Mom isn't happy she can't be a witness based on their rules. Then they drop the bomb at her wedding dinner that she's planning on staying there. Her mom points out that she's the reason why they even got married because they couldn't even navigate the basic requirements for getting married. 

Big ang meets mamma mykull and is told that if she can't have a kid she has to let him have kids with someone else. She's not going to allow that but her daughter might tote one around for them. Klassy big ang.


----------



## limom

Seeing Tim in his wife beater, I now believe that he is transgender.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pixiejenna said:


> Darcy and her sister aren't playing well. Tom who doesn't even want to be there gets car sick 5 minutes into a hour long ride. He seems to be quite miserable like he always needs something to b!tch about. My ankle hurts,  I don't want to go to that country, your sister is taking to long to get here, I'm car sick, I'm bored at the flee market. Then he goes there and tells Darcy that if they went on the trip he wanted that he would have proposed to her. She breaks down like usual because she believes that she ruined the happiest day of her life by demanding to visit her sister. Also during the twins coffee talk they had matching outfits and handbags.
> 
> Rebecca who's a PI never bothered to do any sort of checking out Zeid let her boss dig up the dirt on him. First of all whoever has used her services deserves a full refund. Secondly I don't understand why she feels the need to do this now.  It's not like she has any skeletons in her closet other than she's still legally married.  Then gets self righteous about his lack of job history.  No worries he work so hard he works lmao. Best quote of the episode.
> 
> Jennifer and Timothy visit her family and she calls him a pu$$y before they make it up the drive. He doesn't disagree with her assessment. Then the pretty boy plays pretend farmer. Then they finally kiss and do the dirty . After discussing all the bases lol. Coltee and mama coltee cheering them on , on pillow talk was creepy af.
> 
> Akini and Benjamin have a few more hoops to jump through to get married.  As dumb as he is for not doing any sort of research about this country's customs I can't help but feel like akini is really leaving him out of the loop. He goes to church and her dad is in charge of a service that gives tarik in pillow talk flashbacks. I  don't understand why he didn't dress up for going to church and meeting her dad for the first time.  Also boys and girls are on separate sides of the church to control their hormones lmao. Shockingly enough the elders give their approval then her dad blesses them.  I still can't wait to see the bride price. Best part is pillow talk is kaliani s husband calling her bikini.
> 
> Avery has yet another hitch in her wedding plans.  Apparently they need approval for them to get married by the court. Wasn't Omar in charge of taking care of all the wedding plans? Mama makes them go to court to try to get the approval needed so they can get married before she leaves that night. They managed to get what they needed and get to the church. She's forced to wear a Cape, good thing she got that blingy dress.  They do the vows and it's with omar and avery is on the side with her mom. Mom isn't happy she can't be a witness based on their rules. Then they drop the bomb at her wedding dinner that she's planning on staying there. Her mom points out that she's the reason why they even got married because they couldn't even navigate the basic requirements for getting married.
> 
> Big ang meets mamma mykull and is told that if she can't have a kid she has to let him have kids with someone else. She's not going to allow that but her daughter might tote one around for them. Klassy big ang.



Great recap!
I also mistakenly called Akini (not sure if that's the correct spelling) Bikini!  

Tarik and his brother are too funny.

Coltee and Mama Coltee just creep me out - they are even starting to look like alike! I have expect them at the end of the show for them to go to the same bedroom.

I think once Tim closed the door, nothing further happened. It was all for the cameras. Do not understand him at all.

I feel sorry for Darcy.  I feel she is being egged on by her twin and gaslighted when she said at breakfast, its all Tom's fault he's one with the issue with our relationship, not us.  I don't like Tom.  I agree he doesn't want to be there but he made some valid points about Darcy and her relationship with her twin.  But it was cruel to say if they had gone on his trip as originally planned, he might have proposed to her. I think he has no intention of proposing, even if they had gone.  Darcy must be exhausting to be with in a relationship - she seriously needs therapy. And her relationship with her twin is not healthy.

I'm on the fence about Omar. I think he genuinely likes Avery, but is not head over head in love (as Avery claims to be).  The fact that she is an American and might be a pass to a Green Card is a bonus - but with him being Syrian - good luck - its going to be a very long wait.  However, if Omar really cares about Avery, he would not want her to come to Syria and would talk her out of that plan.  I feel sorry for Avery's mother,  I really think she has no idea what to do.  I think she hoped that Avery's conversion to Islam would be a passing fad and would never get to this point and that if she pushed back it drive Avery further away.  So she is torn between being supportive and trying to make Avery understand the very real consequences of her decision.

Please no more Ceasar.


----------



## slang

I died when Avery had to cover her big hand tattoo with foundation before her Muslim wedding ceremony...umm it’s a big cross tattoo - I thought she said she was never really into religion before her conversion to Islam but somehow has that tattoo and never thought to have it removed or get a tattoo coverup before she converted??


----------



## TC1

Tom pretending he might have proposed if they went to Grand Canaria was just mean. We all know he has no intentions of that.


----------



## pixiejenna

I think that avery is a very wishy washy kind of person and that's why her mom is so exhausted. She wants her to be happy but has been down many roads before with her and was probably expecting this phase to pass. At the end of the day she's a adult and going to do what she wants and if her mom disapproves she'll want it even more.  I also think that her mom doesn't want her daughter over there for any extended period of time for safety reasons.  

As far as omar goes I'm still under on him. He dose seem to care for her but like the other poster said no where near as much as avery dose for him. The fact that he also had nothing in place for the wedding is a huge red flag to me. Oh their no where to get married and they literally find a place walking down the street.  Oh we need court approval for a wedding and they didn't have it. He told her not to worry he'll have everything planned for when she gets there. If he really wanted to get married that badly everything would have been done before she got there.  It almost felt like he was bluffing and mama avery was making everything happen for them. Now he's got no excuses to not get married like they planned. 

I also think that avery is going to be in for a big culture shock now that her mom is gone. All that stuff your mom was asking about and you were so embarrassed are already starting to happen.


----------



## limom

Avery is not thinking right. It is already very hard to integrate in a different culture/religion but in a war zone, insane.


----------



## rockhollow

We're all on the same page where Avery is concerned.
That girl is way out of her depth, and is/was very dependent on her mother to navigate life, so I see some major struggles for her now that the mom is gone.
I liked Omar at first, but the more we see of him, my opinion keeps dropping.
Now that they are married, I think he's going to be way less accommodating to Avery's outbursts and immaturity in life. We've already heard Omar's feelings that a wife will be expected to obey her husband.
I have a feeling that Omar will continue to have a busy life and expect Avery to stay at home and be a good Muslim wife. With no real 'life skills' and not speaking the language, Avery is going to be very isolated.
I just can't see the relationship lasting long.


----------



## rockhollow

Oh Darcy - everything about you is just a mess!
We don't see a single scene this episode without Darcy crying about something.
It's just so embarrassing to see her keep throwing herself at that useless Tom.
Sadly, I don't see Darcy capable of having any kind of real relationships with anyone (including her sister) at this point. 
Tom, in lots of ways is just abusive to her as Jesse was.
I didn't believe him for a second that he might have proposed to her if they had gone on his (supposed) holiday - at this point, I don't believe anything he says.
If Darcy would only wise up and run as fast as she can away from Tom - it's not going to happen.


----------



## limom

Darcy gives me the sad.
She acts like someone who is deeply depressed and insecure imho.
That new dude is worst than Jesse. At least Jesse was a looker, the Englishman looks like an azz (and acts like one).


----------



## pixiejenna

Tom has zero intention of proposing to her. He’s just saying this to manipulate her because he knows this is what she really wants, she only mentions it once a hour. This way he gets the pressure off of him and it gives him something to bring up on a whim when fighting.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

I'm beginning to agree with those who believe that Jenny knew about Sumit's marriage.  Its the only thing that makes sense - why else go on reality tv where it was bound to come out.  I think Sumit really does want to be with Jenny and maybe they thought that by revealing their relationship on TV, it would be enough for his family and his in-laws to give up on him and release him from the marriage and that maybe their new found "fame" would lead to other reality tv series (and a source of income for them).


----------



## TC1

CanuckBagLover said:


> I'm beginning to agree with those who believe that Jenny knew about Sumit's marriage.  Its the only thing that makes sense - why else go on reality tv where it was bound to come out.  I think Sumit really does want to be with Jenny and maybe they thought that by revealing their relationship on TV, it would be enough for his family and his in-laws to give up on him and release him from the marriage and that maybe their new found "fame" would lead to other reality tv series (and a source of income for them).


And the producers knew from the beginning...so..I find it hard to believe she didn't have some idea.


----------



## rockhollow

I feel that Sumit basically confirmed that Jenny was fully aware of his circumstances when she arrived this time in India to his friend last night.
And agree Canuckbaglover, it does seem like both Sumit and Jenny were hoping having the TV crew there would maybe have worked to assist them. It did show that the show wanted Sumit's family to participate but they all declined.
And as much as I don't really agree with how the relationship has been so far, I did believe Sumit when he kept saying he wanted to be with Jenny. We might end up seeing Sumit get a backbone and do what he wants, not what his family wants.


----------



## rockhollow

Another couple that I'm coming around to liking is Laura and Aladdin. He's winning me over with what seems like genuine affection for Laura - not just an opportunity to America.
And I've also heard the rumours that Laura is pregnant - you never know.

As for that son, he needs his allowance cut off and sent home to make his own way.
How dare him try and say that Laura can not have another child! I was glad to see that Aladdin did not put up with his bs.
I sure hope he's been knocked back by both Aladdin and his mother.


----------



## livethelake

rockhollow said:


> Another couple that I'm coming around to liking is Laura and Aladdin. He's winning me over with what seems like genuine affection for Laura - not just an opportunity to America.
> And I've also heard the rumours that Laura is pregnant - you never know.


https://soapdirt.com/90-day-fiance-laura-jallali-fans-concerned-shes-crazy/

Laura's a train wreck and def not pregnant  (sorry @rockhollow...I wanted to like her too)


----------



## livethelake

And it just gets more interesting...
https://www.instagram.com/talker_of_shits_/


----------



## livethelake

And it just keeps getting better.......
From IG - Apparently this is Liam's fathers post, reposted on talker_of_shits page


----------



## rockhollow

I have to allows remember that 'reality TV' is often nothing to do with reality ( after reading the above posts).
I guess it's best to just enjoy the show and not think about reality.
I am sorry to hear that Laura and Aladdin are finished - as I had said, I was just starting to like them.


----------



## TC1

I read on that same IG page that it was edited to look like Liam said he didn't want to meet Aladin's parents..when in fact he went in right away to meet them and was very polite. These NDA's that the cast sign are really tight..so they can't dispute ANYTHING.


----------



## limom

And yet, they still find bozos to embarrass themselves for a couple of coins.
I really do not get it at all.
Strange.


----------



## pixiejenna

Devan meets some of jihoons friends and uses liquid courage to ask the real questions and finds out that his troubles with the law are worse than he let on. His friends also don’t seem to think he can take care of her and the kids either. They’re telling her that he’s basically a adult child. Girl you should listen to them, but instead they go get married and call it a day.

Laura is upset that Liam doesn’t want to go to day two of her wedding and is forced to pretend to be happy for everyone else. If you’re pretending this early into your marriage you have issues far beyond the fact that your kid doesn’t like your new husband.

Corey stupidity goes back to Ecuador and leaves his grieving mom for a woman who has repeatedly said that she doesn’t want to get married. She’s uncharacteristically nice to him and picks him up from the airport and cooks for him. Gotta keep the gravy train coming back right? She also gifted him the prize of blocking her ex on social media, probably because she cheated with him and doesn’t want Corey to find out.

Sumit is allowed to leave to talk to his friend. His friend basically says I told you so.  He’s still claiming that he loves Jenny and his family forced him into the marriage. I’m honestly mixed on this to be honest. I don’t like that he lied but I feel like Jenny knew that he got married at some point in the relationship. I also think that he seems to genuinely care about her. He clipped her toenails for her without a thought about it, I feel like helping someone with basic personal care stuff is done out of love. He has a younger, possibly prettier wife who can give him children which Jenny can’t do. I feel like they are using the show for them to come out as a couple. The fact that they are on the show is giving them a level of protection they otherwise wouldn’t have.


----------



## rockhollow

well, if they (TLC) can give Chantel and family their own show, maybe that will be in the works for Jenny and Sumit.
I agree with you pixiejenna, having the film crew there could/would make it easier for Jenny and Sumit to come out about their relationship.
And (hopefully I won't be proved wrong), I also think there is really something between them.
All this fuss might be the making of Sumit.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

livethelake said:


> And it just keeps getting better.......
> From IG - Apparently this is Liam's fathers post, reposted on talker_of_shits page
> 
> 
> View attachment 4549580



Its nice to see his father sticking up for his son.  Liam is still pretty young at 22 and I felt some online comments have been pretty cruel.  We really don't know what he has been through in the past but I get the impression that he has seen his mother gone down this road before and his been emotionally hurt and I wouldn't be surprised has been forced to the role of being her emotional care giver when there is a breakup.  His mother  also strikes me as very emotionally manipulative.  I don't understand the relationship between her and Aladin. There is something off - a guy marrying a much older woman who can't have children just doesn't happen in his culture.  And it doesn't strike me that Aladin cares for her as Sumit seems to care for Jenny. (Remember Aladin flirting with sales girl when she was buying her wedding dress?)
Last point - its frustrating that producers have to manufacture drama. I may give up on this show.


----------



## jblended

Just caught up on the last episode and was horrified for Darcey. I stuck up for her earlier and I still think the poor woman needs intense therapy, but now that I've caught up on her desperate antics, I'm just baffled that she doesn't see that the way she is acting is cringe-worthy. She has the advantage of watching footage of herself and should be able to correct course, but she's so wrapped up in her delusional ways that she can't see it. She's so desperate that it cheapens everything about her.

Tom is absolutely as manipulative as Jesse was. He had no intention of proposing and, up until that conversation, had made it clear that he was still trying to figure out how he feels about her (and told his friend that he categorically doesn't love her). 
So, clearly, him telling her that he would have proposed if they'd followed his holiday plans is just him being cruel and dangling that carrot to hurt her feelings. A blatant way of saying, 'Serves you right for not doing things my way'. He's a control-freak. I agree with people saying he's after his 15 mins of fame and is using her to get exposure.

Her sister, Stacey, is full-on toxic and shouldn't be in her life. Twins or not, just because you're family it doesn't mean you're good for each other. In this last episode, Stacey was clearly trying to upset Darcey, getting touchy-feely with her Albanian fiance and repeatedly saying that he loves her, whilst shooting Darcey side-eye to ensure that she was getting the reaction she wanted.
The shots they took at the start didn't seem to help as Darcey seemed drunk and overly emotional, playing right into Stacey's hands.
What was really heartbreaking was Tom siding with Stacey and saying that Darcey was the one being rude, when it was clearly Stacey instigating drama and making sure she pushed all them buttons. He should have taken her out of there and let her sober up, not provoked her further by siding with her sister who was clearly in the wrong.

That woman needs to cut ties with all these toxic people and go get some therapy so she can learn what healthy interpersonal relationships look like. It's uncomfortable to watch this level of emotional abuse (first with Jesse and again now). The producers must be loving it for the ratings and will keep milking it so long as people like me are watching.


----------



## TC1

^^ but she doesn't WANT therapy. She wants to be famous. She's been trying for years...different TV shows, trying to get into magazines. her and her sisters "singing" career"


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> ^^ but she doesn't WANT therapy. She wants to be famous. She's been trying for years...different TV shows, trying to get into magazines.* her and her sisters "singing" career" *



They   sing?!           Her speaking voice isn't even pleasant so I'm kinda scared to hear her singing!


----------



## TC1

arnott said:


> They   sing?!           Her speaking voice isn't even pleasant so I'm kinda scared to hear her singing![/QUOTE



Oh yes...The SIlva Twins. Google it! LOL


----------



## pixiejenna

Devan is pregnant again! She was in a “private” Korean Facebook group and made a post about being pregnant again and doesn’t have health care there and found out that her previous health care wasn’t international. She asks how much it will cost and wonders if she should go back to America to have her kid. It got leaked and she’s not happy about having her privacy broken as she hasn’t even told her family yet. 

This just gets funnier and funnier. The fact that she thinks anything she posts online will be private. The fact she thinks her health insurance I’ll work intentionally, which she probably hasn’t paid for since moving to Korea or is she on mommy and daddy’s plan? The fact that she thinks that she’s owed some sort of privacy after being on a reality TV show (currently filming season 2 at the moment).  The most bizarre turn of events is a teen mom crossover pictures Brianna is in Korea and was visiting with them. I’m curious how they know each other.

https://www.theashleysrealityroundu...usband-jihoon-lee-are-expecting-another-baby/


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pixiejenna said:


> Devan is pregnant again! She was in a “private” Korean Facebook group and made a post about being pregnant again and doesn’t have health care there and found out that her previous health care wasn’t international. She asks how much it will cost and wonders if she should go back to America to have her kid. It got leaked and she’s not happy about having her privacy broken as she hasn’t even told her family yet.
> 
> This just gets funnier and funnier. The fact that she thinks anything she posts online will be private. The fact she thinks her health insurance I’ll work intentionally, which she probably hasn’t paid for since moving to Korea or is she on mommy and daddy’s plan? The fact that she thinks that she’s owed some sort of privacy after being on a reality TV show (currently filming season 2 at the moment).  The most bizarre turn of events is a teen mom crossover pictures Brianna is in Korea and was visiting with them. I’m curious how they know each other.
> 
> https://www.theashleysrealityroundu...usband-jihoon-lee-are-expecting-another-baby/


Unbelievable.


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> Oh yes...The SIlva Twins. *Google it! LOL*



I'm too scared!


----------



## pixiejenna

Even though they're not on the show anymore they are still making headlines. 

Karine seems to have filed a petition for divorce from Paul. 
https://www.realitytvworld.com/news...ays-karine-has-hired-divorce-lawyer-26531.php


----------



## EmmJay

Darcey’s boobs!


----------



## arnott

Larissa and her new boyfriend have split and she filed a police report against him!

https://www.realitytvworld.com/news...oyfriend-eric-nichols-harassing-her-26530.php


----------



## pixiejenna

I read that about Larissa I want to think that she’s the issue. However her ex decided to befriend her ex husband very publicly which makes me think he’s not too different than coltee.

Darcy falling apart like usual, her sister is totally egging her on and rubbing her fiancé in her face. I also don’t understand why they were rushing Darcy to get ready when they’re over a hour late for their first meet up.

Akini can’t handle her liquor. Ironically the daughter of a priest is lying to her dad about where she’s staying and trying to tempt Benjamin to have sex. He’s apparently religious and wants to follow the Bible and insists that they sleep in separate rooms. He also realizes that he doesn’t want her to drink and what if she drinks when she should be watching his son. Which we all know she’s not ready to be a step mom too.

Big Ang dose something that none of us want to see, goes spread eagle to see if she can have kids. Which we find out that she;s 7 months into menopause and has 1 egg left. 

Timothy and jenniffer don’t do the dirty he has performance issues already?!? She try’s to get him to do something fun and he whines like a B the whole time because he hates it. He feels like he’s under attack all the time and he’s doing so much to try to make her happy. Just not the activity she wants to do, or being outside, and farm work lol. I feel like he’s too high maintenance and if it’s not whatever he wants to do he’s going to pitch a hissy fit because he didn’t get his way.

Avery’s mom goes home heartbroken about the latest news. Omar and Avery spend the night together and the next day they go shopping. Avery wants one of everything and Omar doesn’t seem to really care about material possessions. They talk and she’s starting to realize that the questions her mom was asking about are now coming to fruition when he says she ‘s supposed to be quite when they fight and be obedient towards him.


----------



## pixiejenna

I forgot to add Rebecca forks over a few hundred dollars to Zied with no knowledge of what it’s for. It’s for your wedding ring doll lmao. Even his sister who doesn’t even like Rebecca was like wtf that;s wrong,


----------



## De sac

pixiejenna said:


> Avery’s mom goes home *heartbroken about the latest news. *Omar and Avery spend the night together and the next day they go shopping. Avery wants one of everything and Omar doesn’t seem to really care about material possessions. They talk and she’s starting to realize that the questions her mom was asking about are now coming to fruition when he says she ‘s supposed to be quite when they fight and be obedient towards him.



Thank you @pixiejenna !
What's the latest news?


----------



## pixiejenna

De sac said:


> Thank you @pixiejenna !
> What's the latest news?



She's planning on living in Syria while waiting for Omar's visa To be approved. We knew that was her plan but her mom didn't she lied to her the whole time and didn't tell her the truth until after they got married.


----------



## De sac

pixiejenna said:


> She's planning on living in Syria while waiting for Omar's visa To be approved. We knew that was her plan but her mom didn't she lied to her the whole time and didn't tell her the truth until after they got married.



Ah yes. Big build up on this one. Almost like Avery was getting some joy out of it all.....

Thank you!


----------



## pixiejenna

Now gossip sites are saying Laura is outing Aladdin as gay lol. Also she's been deported from the US and is now in Ecuador with Evelyn lmao.


----------



## TC1

Laura has also spread the pregnancy rumor about herself..and allegedly has pics of the physical abuse Aladin caused her. 
Personally I think it's all a social media scam. Deported where?..back to Canada? we don't want her! LOL


----------



## DD101

I saw the photo of Laura with a 'black eye'.....it looked like brown eye makeup, no swelling,and the eyeball looked fine to me. I think she was faking it.....and that does a terrible disservice to anyone who is being abused. I really don't like her......you know when they were dressing her up for the wedding day in traditional garb, all she did was make fun of it saying she was dressing like Mr. T. She has not one ounce of class. And what's up with her hair?


----------



## arnott

Does anyone know anyone in real life as desperate as Darcey?    She's just so over the top with it! I guess she doesn't care about ruining her brand/fashion line because who would want to buy/wear something from someone who is the epitome of pathetic desperation?!


----------



## lulilu

Darcy looks fat and old with the way she crams herself into "sexy" clothing.  Those fake boobs spilling out all over look awful, not sexy.  If she lost the extensions, got a more youthful haircut, and dressed in something that covers more, she would look infinitely better.  She clearly sees herself as a Playboy model -- she is in some sort of competition to be in Maxim magazine.  smdh


----------



## CanuckBagLover

arnott said:


> Does anyone know anyone in real life as desperate as Darcey?    She's just so over the top with it! I guess she doesn't care about ruining her brand/fashion line because who would want to buy/wear something from someone who is the epitome of pathetic desperation?!


Didn't even know she had a brand/fashion line


----------



## pixiejenna

I don't think Laura wants to go back to Canada which is why she's in another country because she can't come back to the US. I saw her abuse photo and to me it looked like makeup but who really knows.  We do know that she's cray cray and not stable.

I don't think that the clothing line Darcy and her twin had is in business anymore but I could be wrong. Kind of ironic that they both enjoy wearing designer fakes when they themselves were "designers" lol.

In other 90 day news corey had a date with larissa in Vegas and Evelyn pitched a hissyfit on IG calling her a slut. Lmao the woman who cheated on Corey and doesn't want to marry him is upset that he's hanging out with a another woman.  And she called him a famewh0re which is why they went out on a date because they both want more attention.  Corey doesn't come off as a fame wh0re one bit girl lol. He comes off as a guy dumb as a box of rocks.

https://www.usmagazine.com/celebrit...-cries-over-corey-going-on-date-with-larissa/


----------



## arnott

CanuckBagLover said:


> Didn't even know she had a brand/fashion line



You can see some of the stuff they're selling here:

https://www.instagram.com/houseofeleven/?hl=en


----------



## arnott

lulilu said:


> Darcy looks fat and old with the way she crams herself into "sexy" clothing.  Those fake boobs spilling out all over look awful, not sexy.  If she lost the extensions, got a more youthful haircut, and dressed in something that covers more, she would look infinitely better.  She clearly sees herself as a Playboy model -- she is in some sort of competition to be in Maxim magazine.  smdh



I don't think it makes her look fat and old, but spilling out of your clothes is not a good look for anybody no matter how young or thin.


----------



## arnott

Oh good lord!       They need to stop with the duck lips, that is not sexy!    



From their 45th Birthday September 23rd:



Erm...


----------



## pixiejenna

I had to check thier IG after seeing those posts. Those pictures are seriously old or seriously photoshopped beyond recognition lol. Also didn’t see anything fashionable on there it might be the ghost shell of a business they once had. I googled the business and only found blurbs here and there no actual items for sale.


----------



## lulilu

The IG link doesn't work.


----------



## DD101

lulilu said:


> Darcy looks fat and old with the way she crams herself into "sexy" clothing.  Those fake boobs spilling out all over look awful, not sexy.  If she lost the extensions, got a more youthful haircut, and dressed in something that covers more, she would look infinitely better.  She clearly sees herself as a Playboy model -- she is in some sort of competition to be in Maxim magazine.  smdh



Everything she wears seems to age her. Even her attitude. It's like she feels she's washed up - then she acts out on it.


----------



## TC1

There's no business. That page is just another Silva girls promo page with a mock up of some awful shoes a year ago


----------



## DD101

arnott said:


> Does anyone know anyone in real life as desperate as Darcey?    She's just so over the top with it! I guess she doesn't care about ruining her brand/fashion line because who would want to buy/wear something from someone who is the epitome of pathetic desperation?!



I have never seen anyone so desperate, either on TV or personally. She's hard to watch sometimes. She has not one shred of dignity.


----------



## pixiejenna

https://www.inquisitr.com/5673807/90-day-fiance-aladin-laura-vagina/

Lmao I also didn't know that she sparked a fake pregnancy rumor to his attention.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pixiejenna said:


> https://www.inquisitr.com/5673807/90-day-fiance-aladin-laura-vagina/
> 
> Lmao I also didn't know that she sparked a fake pregnancy rumor to his attention.


Article is interesting but its gross talking bout her private parts.  I've always wondered if Aladin was gay. However, being gay is probably a crime in Qatar and maybe in Tunisia too, so I can understand why he would vehemently deny the charges. Wonder what really went down between the two of them.  Never have been able to figure Aladin out.


----------



## pixiejenna

She was his beard she didn’t know it that’s why the jiggy jiggy was bad lol.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Aladin and Mohammed compared their womens' vaginas to fish or smelling bad...  lordt!


----------



## lulilu

I finally saw Darcy's House of Eleven photos.  I find it funny that the models they chose to wear their clothes are shaped like regular models, without the massive boobs that they sport.  Also, from earlier photos of them, it looks as if they had enhancement surgery in the past couple of years.  The changes have turned them into duck faced caricatures of what they must think sexy looks like.


----------



## lulilu

I must be a sucker because I felt really sad for Jenny and Sumit.  I really believe their relationship is real love.  And some of the others seem to have real feelings, like Ronald and Tiffany.  IDK.  I wonder what will happen to them.


----------



## slang

lulilu said:


> I must be a sucker because I felt really sad for Jenny and Sumit.  I really believe their relationship is real love.  And some of the others seem to have real feelings, like Ronald and Tiffany.  IDK.  I wonder what will happen to them.



According to Jenny’s social media, she lives with Sumit in India and they seem happy


----------



## livethelake

slang said:


> According to Jenny’s social media, she lives with Sumit in India and they seem happy


Really?  I must have missed those posts.  I follow both of them on IG and don't recall recent posts of them together in India.


----------



## TC1

While the show is airing..all the couples post like they're still together, I believe Jenny is  back in the states. Next week is the tell all that was filmed fairly recently...so that should bring us all up to speed. They'll all be skyping in..except Jihoon, he must be the only one permitted in the US.


----------



## arnott

Previews for next week show Darcey crying because Tom is dancing with 2 other Women!   She has not gone one episode without crying since she landed in England!


----------



## arnott

That was funny how Tom's sister and her partner were saying how Darcey is the typical woman Tom dates...fake eyelashes, fake hair, big (fake) boobs, heavy makeup, overly concerned with appearance!


----------



## slang

I know jenny goes back and forth because she commented on social media she has to leave India every 190 days because of her visa to go back to the us, get a new visa and go back to India.
The gossip sites say they continued filming after the other filming ended, so the speculation is that they have their own spin off like Chantel & Pedro? That’s why I can’t take these shows seriously, for all we know Jenny knew everything and this was all for a storyline & a spinoff?


----------



## lulilu

If Jenny and Sumit are spending time together, does that mean that he stood up to his family?  Got a divorce?  They never say if he has children with his wife....


----------



## TC1

Shame on TLC for putting this couple on air. Sumit catfished Jenny 7 years ago..came clean..and she forgave him. Then a few years into their "real" relationship and after Jenny visited India, Sumit got MARRIED. So it's not some star crossed lover story. SHe had been there and met his family. They didn't approve and he married someone else. 
I think Jenny knew. I've seen screenshot somewhere of posts on her old FB where she (perhaps joked) that she wanted to apply to be on the TV show Catfish so they'd be on TV.


----------



## pixiejenna

I don’t really feel bad for Jenny because I also believe that she knew that he was married and is playing dumb for the cameras. Also he lied to her about who he was in the beginning and catfished her, came clean and she continued to have a relationship with him. If she didn’t genuinely know and finds out that he’s been married for 2 years and isn’t really sure if she wants to end it she gets what she deserves. Also the way they are playing the cameras saying that he’ll get arrested for cheating is a lie last year the law changed in India and he will not be arrested for cheating on his spouse. Will his spouses family make it hard on him yes, again it’s his own fault. 

Tiffany is daft but at least she’s taking her son back home, sadly after he’s attached to the only father figure he’s ever know. Watching him cry going back home was truly heartbreaking to watch and IMO the realest moment on the show.

devan having a traditional wedding is funny and awkward since she doesn’t understand what they are saying and she doesn’t know what to except. Sadly I read online today that she misscarried last week. That’s truly a sad thing to hear and hard to go through.

Corey proposes to Evelyn who’s been very Adamant that’s the last thing in the world she wants. She’s the spitting image of her father. When Corey asks for his permission for her hand in marriage he laughed and said he has no problem with it. He does say that Evelyn has a problem with it she’s the one he has to convince her. I’m 100% sure the only reason why she said yes was because she has cameras in her face.


----------



## lulilu

With re Jenny and Sumit, I think the wife's family threatened to make up claims that he abused her or committed some other crime.

Somehow, I don't feel as if an arranged marriage between two people who never knew each other carries the same weight as a traditional marriage, i.e., I feel sorry for them both and don't feel as if any of the parties deserves to be so unhappy.


----------



## TC1

Corey trying to propose in a hot air balloon that didn't even leave the ground had me LOL ing... his budget didn't include actual airtime?.


----------



## pixiejenna

Arranged marriage is the norm in India the majority of marriages there are arranged and they have a very low divorce rate.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pixiejenna said:


> Arranged marriage is the norm in India the majority of marriages there are arranged and they have a very low divorce rate.[/QUOTE
> The divorce is low because divorce is not socially acceptable.


----------



## lulilu

pixiejenna said:


> Arranged marriage is the norm in India the majority of marriages there are arranged and they have a very low divorce rate.



Sumit said his wife had to agree to a divorce. Sounds as if there is tremendous family/social pressure not to divorce.


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> Corey trying to propose in a hot air balloon that didn't even leave the ground had me LOL ing... his budget didn't include actual airtime?.



What do you mean?       It left the ground.


----------



## slang

^ it left the ground but was tethered so they didn’t actually go anywhere


----------



## pixiejenna

lulilu said:


> Sumit said his wife had to agree to a divorce. Sounds as if there is tremendous family/social pressure not to divorce.



Their is, they generally are not in support of divorce, religion and family plays a big in that. If his wife agrees to the divorce it will happen quicker if she contests it will take significantly longer.


----------



## arnott

That was weird how Jihoon's Aunts said that Deavan looks Korean.      Just because she has black hair and pale skin?


----------



## bisousx

lulilu said:


> Sumit said his wife had to agree to a divorce. Sounds as if there is tremendous family/social pressure not to divorce.



If I had to take a guess, I would say that the wife would suffer much more socially from being a divorced woman than Sumit. His tears seem genuine, but if I have to look at the entire picture, he’s a dishonest person all around with no regard for anyone or anything except how he feels at that given moment.


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> That was weird how Jihoon's Aunts said that Deavan looks Korean.      Just because she has black hair and pale skin?



I also thought it was weird too. I think that she does try to do her makeup and  Contours her face to appear Asian.


----------



## mcb100

TC1 said:


> Corey trying to propose in a hot air balloon that didn't even leave the ground had me LOL ing... his budget didn't include actual airtime?.



Right?? I thought the same thing. I rode in a hot air balloon two years ago, and we went way way, up above the clouds (I actually have photos of the clouds. You could reach out and touch them, not that I recommend doing that.) and we were out there in the balloon for pretty long. The hot air balloon on 90 day Fiance barely left the ground, seemed like a very short time in the air, and was sputtering the whole way. But hot air balloon rides here are typically kinda pricey (mine was a couple hundred USD dollars) so maybe price has something to do with it?

Also, I know of a former coworker and she is Indian. She just came over to the United States recently and her whole family is Indian. She had an arranged marriage back in India and both parties actually seem pretty happy with it. So I'm guessing that this is something that is still commonly done in India.


----------



## pixiejenna

Jenny and sumit appear to be filming not sure for which show. She's ring shopping with cameras in tow. 

https://allaboutthetea.com/2019/10/13/jenny-slatten-and-sumit-planning-wedding/


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Jenny and sumit appear to be filming not sure for which show. She's ring shopping with cameras in tow.
> 
> https://allaboutthetea.com/2019/10/13/jenny-slatten-and-sumit-planning-wedding/



I wonder if any of his family will come to the wedding.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Can we all just agree that Evil-lyn is the most emotionless fiance EVER!  But Corey is a damn fool.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

DC-Cutie said:


> Can we all just agree that Evil-lyn is the most emotionless fiance EVER!  But Corey is a damn fool.


Maybe she'll finally dump him after he revealed he only has $1500 left to his name.


----------



## mcb100

After watching Evelyn, I don't believe that everyone on this show has genuine intentions. I think she knows what she's doing. Corey basically financed the whole bar that they share and he runs the bar with her, yet she only put it in her name on paper, on purpose. He also hands her 40k, (most of which, I'm sure went to her personal expenses as well.). She doesn't seem too crazy about him. He said he doesn't have much funds or savings left at all. I feel like if you truly care about and love someone, then you won't drain their bank accounts on purpose until they have nothing left. (Unless you're planning on just taking their money and then leaving....). 

Most people like nice gifts from their partners but I wouldn't suggest that someone spend their entire checking and savings accounts on me and leave them with nothing.....I don't believe she has good intentions.

I was watching this show, I think it might have been a previous season though where one of the girls admitted that she didn't know the guy very well but she thinks she will have a better life in the USA.....she said it right on camera. I laughed at that.


----------



## pixiejenna

Na Evelyn will stay with Corey for as long as he funds her lifestyle. She seems awful but she's been honest with him about not wanting to get married.  He's dumb enough to think that he can change her mind. She's cheated on him repeatedly and he keeps coming back. She doesn't even act like she wants to be with him. In fact the kindest she ever was too him was after his father passed away. Like anfisa and Jorge, people hated on her calling her a gold digger.  She was upfront and Frank about the lifestyle that she wanted to have. Jorge lied and pretended to have more money than he did and that he could provide that lifestyle for her. Then tried to play the victim of her "demands" of fancy high end items and a big home. He promised all of that and more too her. Now he's in jail making zero dollars and she's hustling going to school and into bodybuilding/competitions.

Darcy's sister broke up with her BF. And in true Silvia fashion posted dramatic IG post about it. Wonder if she regrets trying to throw her fake relationship in Darcy's fake relationship face lol.
https://www.intouchweekly.com/posts/90-day-fiance-stacey-silva-sparks-split-rumors-with-florian/


----------



## arnott

Darcey trying to Salsa dance with Tom was hysterical.     Previews for next week show Tom with a jewellery box which of course Darcey expects an engagement ring but Im sure will be something lame like a "appreciation" ring (again) or a pair of earrings!


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Darcy's sister broke up with her BF. And in true Silvia fashion posted dramatic IG post about it. Wonder if she regrets trying to throw her fake relationship in Darcy's fake relationship face lol.
> https://www.intouchweekly.com/posts/90-day-fiance-stacey-silva-sparks-split-rumors-with-florian/



So,  he has a new girl in Canada?


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> So,  he has a new girl in Canada?



My guess is he several girls around the world but the one in Canada is the one she found out about.


----------



## mcb100

I also feel like Deavan deserves a little better than Jihoon. I just thought he acted very immature throughout the whole season. That is putting a lot of stress on a pregnant woman--to tell her that everything is basically worked out already, he's got a job and an apartment all set up, and then the woman actually gets there and finds out that there is no apartment and not really any job just yet, and you'll be living in a room in his parent's house for many months. There's also no room for your other child to live there. Just a lot of stress.

I feel like his parents sort of disapproved of Deavan at first, but their son is the one who seems like a little bit of a loser--practically 30 years old, no dreams of getting a job and no plans of moving out, no money saved for his own child. I'm willing to accept the fact that people don't make much money, I can totally see that in today's world, but I wouldn't be able to get past the lying and the fact that he doesn't seem to want to help out with the baby like at all...whatsoever. I think she was expecting that if he couldn't financially contribute, that he would step up and take care of their child like help changing diapers, and comforting the baby, but he just laid there on the couch on purpose and ignored the baby's cries all night....so then she kind of had to do everything. Not really cool. It's a partnership, and he does need to grow up a bit. Seems like they are still together though.


----------



## TC1

mcb100 said:


> I also feel like Deavan deserves a little better than Jihoon. I just thought he acted very immature throughout the whole season. That is putting a lot of stress on a pregnant woman--to tell her that everything is basically worked out already, he's got a job and an apartment all set up, and then the woman actually gets there and finds out that there is no apartment and not really any job just yet, and you'll be living in a room in his parent's house for many months. There's also no room for your other child to live there. Just a lot of stress.
> 
> I feel like his parents sort of disapproved of Deavan at first, but their son is the one who seems like a little bit of a loser--practically 30 years old, no dreams of getting a job and no plans of moving out, no money saved for his own child. I'm willing to accept the fact that people don't make much money, I can totally see that in today's world, but I wouldn't be able to get past the lying and the fact that he doesn't seem to want to help out with the baby like at all...whatsoever. I think she was expecting that if he couldn't financially contribute, that he would step up and take care of their child like help changing diapers, and comforting the baby, but he just laid there on the couch on purpose and ignored the baby's cries all night....so then she kind of had to do everything. Not really cool. It's a partnership, and he does need to grow up a bit. Seems like they are still together though.


Yeah..but let's not forget Deavan lived with her parents too, did she even work?....and I'm sure they were helping her with Drascilla. and man....that kid looks like a nightmare.
Stacey and Florian were back together 10 minutes after that post with tribute videos to each other about their love


----------



## arnott

So Tom presents Darcey with a key to his house the night before she goes back to the States!      Darcey is like, "Well I can make a necklace with it!"!


----------



## lulilu

arnott said:


> So Tom presents Darcey with a key to his house the night before she goes back to the States!      Darcey is like, "Well I can make a necklace with it!"!



Boy was that awkward.

And what about the preview showing the first boyfriend arriving for the tell-all?


----------



## TC1

I can't stand Darcey...but having Jesse at the tell all is just messy.


----------



## pixiejenna

Ok tom brings Darcy to a church and then takes her to dinner and gifts her a key to his house, lmao. This guy is the grand master at  torturing her.  It also looks like a fake key to boot.

Akini and Benjamin get married and consummate the union.  Then she gets angry at him because he didn't tell his family about the wedding.  Um he didn't really have much of a chance he thought that he was going to get engaged and found out that he's going to get married. He also doesn't get a firm bride price for her, he offers what he has and says hell send more. Even akini says that is bad because without asking for a total her family can demand that he pays the bride price indefinitely. 

Jennifer and Timothy talk more about having sex before he leaves in a way that feels awkward. 

Rebecca tries to calm zied down after finally telling him the truth. Then she lies and says she doesn't know how to answer the question because they signed the paperwork but it's not done.  She throws up and honestly I feel like he should be the one throwing up because she's lied to him thier entire relationship.


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> Yeah..but let's not forget Deavan lived with her parents too, did she even work?....and I'm sure they were helping her with Drascilla. and man....that kid looks like a nightmare.
> *Stacey and Florian were back together 10 minutes after that post with tribute videos to each other about their love *



Are their accounts private?


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> *Ok tom brings Darcy to a church* and then takes her to dinner and gifts her a key to his house, lmao. This guy is the grand master at  torturing her.  It also looks like a fake key to boot.



And of course Darcey starts singing Here Comes to Bride while walking down the aisle with him!


----------



## arnott

So Benjamin and Akyni have sex but Tim and Jenniffer don't.    They were both expecting the opposite since Benjamin is a no sex before marriage guy.    And Akyni couldn't have sounded less enthused when Benjamin asked her how it was the next morning!


----------



## lulilu

Laura's son Liam is a complete freak.  That stupid smile and laugh were painful to watch.  I can't help but wonder if Liam is on the spectrum, or if Laura was that bad a mother so as to screw him up that badly.


----------



## TC1

lulilu said:


> Laura's son Liam is a complete freak.  That stupid smile and laugh were painful to watch.  I can't help but wonder if Liam is on the spectrum, or if Laura was that bad a mother so as to screw him up that badly.


He looked high as a kite!. Laura has another son too, he probably just didn't want to be part of this sh!t show.


----------



## DC-Cutie

TC1 said:


> I can't stand Darcey...but having Jesse at the tell all is just messy.


I'm here for the MESSY!!!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

arnott said:


> So Benjamin and Akyni have sex but Tim and Jenniffer don't.    They were both expecting the opposite since Benjamin is a no sex before marriage guy.    And Akyni couldn't have sounded less enthused when Benjamin asked her how it was the next morning!


I get Asexual vibes from Tim..


----------



## arnott

So do we think Tom will defend Darcey against Jesse, will he just sit there and let her fend for herself, or will he take Jesse's side?


----------



## pixiejenna

Well technically Benjamin is married so it’s ok to have sex. Akini didn’t look impressed by his “fly for a white guy” bedroom skills lol. I wonder if she was a virgin she didn’t seem like it because of how she was trying to tempt him before they were married, maybe she was just being a tease. If she was that would explain her response.

I have no idea why they would bring Jesse on for the tell all, other than to rile up Darcy. I think that Tom will hang her out to dry he wouldn’t even defend her to her own twin why would he defend her to her “ex”.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Well technically Benjamin is married so it’s ok to have sex. Akini didn’t look impressed by his “fly for a white guy” bedroom skills lol. *I wonder if she was a virgin she didn’t seem like it because of how she was trying to tempt him before they were married, maybe she was just being a tease. If she was that would explain her response.*
> 
> I have no idea why they would bring Jesse on for the tell all, other than to rile up Darcy. I think that Tom will hang her out to dry he wouldn’t even defend her to her own twin why would he defend her to her “ex”.



My impression based on her reaction is that she's not a virgin even if she pretends to be.      Her reaction seemed to be,     "Eh.   I've had better!   Yawn."!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

DC-Cutie said:


> I get Asexual vibes from Tim..


I get no sexual vibes from Tim!


----------



## TC1

arnott said:


> My impression based on her reaction is that she's not a virgin even if she pretends to be.      Her reaction seemed to be,     "Eh.   I've had better!   Yawn."!


She had said before she'd never had to ask a man or wait for a man to have sex with her. That's when she was talking about the cookie jar scenario. So, no virgin behavior there..
Benjamin has no personality whatsoever.


----------



## DC-Cutie

pixiejenna said:


> Well technically Benjamin is married so it’s ok to have sex. Akini didn’t look impressed by his “fly for a white guy” bedroom skills lol. I wonder if she was a virgin she didn’t seem like it because of how she was trying to tempt him before they were married, maybe she was just being a tease. If she was that would explain her response.
> 
> I have no idea why they would bring Jesse on for the tell all, other than to rile up Darcy. I think that Tom will hang her out to dry he wouldn’t even defend her to her own twin why would he defend her to her “ex”.


Akini isn't a virgin... she made a comment basically alluding to no man being able to turn her down


----------



## CanuckBagLover

DC-Cutie said:


> Akini isn't a virgin... she made a comment basically alluding to no man being able to turn her down


KInd of makes you wonder if her family is just pimping her out.  There is something off about them.  I feel they are totally scamming Benjamin.


----------



## TC1

CanuckBagLover said:


> KInd of makes you wonder if her family is just pimping her out.  There is something off about them.  I feel they are totally scamming Benjamin.


Her dad REALLY loves the camera time. He speaks as slowly as Kourtney Kardashian.


----------



## jblended

TC1 said:


> Her dad REALLY loves the camera time. He speaks as slowly as Kourtney Kardashian.


----------



## DC-Cutie

CanuckBagLover said:


> KInd of makes you wonder if her family is just pimping her out.  There is something off about them.  I feel they are totally scamming Benjamin.


I found it interesting that he basically gave her away, on a layaway plan. 50% now, pay as you go.  Lol


----------



## CanuckBagLover

DC-Cutie said:


> I found it interesting that he basically gave her away, on a layaway plan. 50% now, pay as you go.  Lol


Well I'm surprised at 26 she isn't married given that she comes from what appears to be a conservative culture, which makes wonder if they've done this before...


----------



## pixiejenna

Something with her family dose seem off. The comment about the fact that she’s educated made it seem like they’re expecting a high price for her. Like they want a good return on their investment sort of mentality. Which is kind of funny given she’s most likely not a virgin. Also the fact that she didn’t explain to Benjamin how the marriage process works there, he’s expecting to be engaged not married. I don’t know if that’s how it really works or if she’s leaving him out in the dark to get out of there. Along with the fact that she doesn’t even tell him that he should get a final price because it’s open ended he could end up paying her family forever. Is she desperate to get out of there and she’s leaving out really important information about how it works in her culture in hopes that he’ll go along with it because he loves her? The whole way the transaction went was pretty questionable and would raise a lot of red flags for most people.


----------



## TC1

Darcey rolls into the tell all with her fake Birkin  still pretending to be with Tom. I did like Tom's sister's point of saying Darcey is basically just after a marriage without even knowing anything about Tom. She's so desperate
Akinyi is so snark with Benjamin, she clearly can't stand him. I doubt they'll ever be together, he can't afford the bride price so how is he going to afford a K1?
The producers FINALLY drag Maria out of the woodwork for her cock and bull story. Tim caling him out on the chocolate panties


----------



## De sac

TC1 said:


> Darcey rolls into the tell all with her fake Birkin



Just to spend some time on this! I had to look up the clip! Why does it have a strap? Is the strap attached to the sangles ?


----------



## jblended

This season has been a total train wreck and, as such, it has provided good escapism but, ultimately, between the fake story lines and the obviously fame-hungry cast, it's not as enjoyable as it used to be.

The only person I respected this season was Jennifer. Tim tried hard to manipulate her by bonding with her daughter and throwing out the 'marry me and we'll live the American dream' line, but her response was so wonderfully honest, saying she's not going to accept this amount of volatility and instability in the relationship because it creates a bad environment for her daughter. She stood firm and said marriage isn't to be taken lightly and she won't commit unless she's sure the relationship has a solid foundation. 
She seems to be the only one actually thinking rationally and, while undoubtedly she's hoping for a better life in the U.S., she won't allow that to cloud her overall judgement.

The 'Tell All' hasn't aired for me yet, but I'm excited to see how messy it gets- particularly with Darcey.  
And I wonder if anyone will comment on Ceasar's fake story line...


----------



## jblended

Sorry for the double post but I think I'm taking to Zied (I'm behind and am just catching up on _Before the 90 days_ on Youtube). 
Turns out he's the one who has been honest all along and Rebecca has been dropping one bombshell after another on his head. 
He keeps taking everything she throws at him with calm and composure, and his momentary anger (like when she took off her jacket at the restaurant) passes very quickly as he rationalizes each bit of news she drops on him (the fact that she is bi-sexual, that she had her friend investigate him, that she is still married). She has thrown a lot at him and, while he has an initial reaction, he thinks things through, calms down and rationalizes that her past doesn't have to impact their future. Impressive.
Given their age difference, it's amazing that he's the one being composed and mature, while she is acting like an insecure teenager 'testing' her boyfriend every chance she gets.


----------



## DC-Cutie

WeTV is PETTY PETTY PETTY!!!  

I'm not mad at Maria.  If dumb Cesar continues to give her money, that's on him.  She's very straight forward about what she wants.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Angela pulling stuff out of her bra..!


----------



## DC-Cutie

CanuckBagLover said:


> Angela pulling stuff out of her bra..!


I was waiting for the kitchen sink.  I guess carrying a purse, just wasn't an option


----------



## TC1

De sac said:


> Just to spend some time on this! I had to look up the clip! Why does it have a strap? Is the strap attached to the sangles ?


Everything Darcey has is as fake as her face, hair, boobs, lashes & nails. Did anyone else notice when they showed the outside of Darcey & Stacey's house there were matching cars in the driveway??. LOL what grown woman and her twin drive matching cars  these two are such a joke. Darcey didn't bat an eye when they announced Jesse would be on the show. She must have known beforehand...cause she sure couldn't help snapping her head around when she found out Tom has been engaged twice.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Darcey is such a mess but she seems like a nice person - it made me sad when she said she loves Tom's sister and then Tom's sister crapped all over her. She has A LOT of issues for sure, but I hope she can find happiness. 

OTOH, that fake Birkin has got to go. I saw the strap and was like


----------



## jblended

A stupid question, so please forgive me asking, but I don't own H bags and will likely never be able to afford one...can someone explain how you can tell Darcey's bag is a fake? 
It seems it's the crossbody strap that made it look fake but could she not have added her own strap (a novelty strap or one from another bag)?
Or was the whole bag an _obvious _fake (in the way fake YSLs and LVs are easily distinguishable)?

Also, just saw the Angela "Mary Poppins" bra trick and it's easily my favourite moment of the entire series!  Darcey's airport "bath" comes a close second.


----------



## TC1

Akinyi calls Benjamin out for being fat and smelly in the first 15 minutes of the show..by the looks of the preview she and her brother crap on him some more in the next segment.
Tom's sister is enjoying her 15 minutes of fame..at least she toned down the Jigsaw make-up.
Caesar  "it would have been hammertime"  what a gentleman on national TV


----------



## arnott

CanuckBagLover said:


> Angela pulling stuff out of her bra..!



The looks on Caesar's and Darcey's faces when she did!


----------



## arnott

Stacey's lips looked like a mess on the car ride home!    

Darcey to Stacey:     "I could have had the ring but I'd never demand something like that, I'm not desperate!"


----------



## pixiejenna

Big Ang and her bra stuffing WTF if she didn’t have a bag I could see why she’d do that but she had a purse with her!

I can’t imagine how insane filming is, I’m watching part 2 which is a million hours long. 

ITA Darcy knew that Jesse was going to be there. I still don’t understand why he was there he had no purpose. He wanted to talk about how he talks to seniors, seriously. Then pan out to him talking to a room full of seniors who look like thier in a home while wearing a Hermès belt. Disgusting and devoid of conscious of the people that he’s “speaking too”. 

The only thing Jesse did was get all the other cast members worked up because none of them wanted him there. Then big Ang decided make him her mission because they’re “ganging up on him”. The only one who was ganging up on anyone was her on the rest of the cast. The people who didn’t want him there were very calm in confronting him. 

Maria comes on and makes a appearance. She’s clearly not into him whatsoever but I do appreciate that she and her friends did their best pretty woman impersonation. She has traveled the world and just came back from Dubai she’s a escort and if you’re not paying she’s not going. I love how she’s like he never gave me 40,000 no one thought that, he did give her money but definitely not that much. 

I feel like the majority of the time was spent on the Jesse fight and Maria car fishing Cesar when they’re not even a couple.


----------



## jblended

Angela's behaviour was appalling in Part 2. And her daughter was completely unaffected by it, like this is the norm. 
I've never known anyone in real life who is so aggressive and obnoxious. She's really something else and they should have all walked out of the room and left her arguing with herself.

Jennifer stuck up for TIm and dismissed the rumours about his sexuality, which I thought was nice of her, although they probably pre-planned it because it's the only time he can address the gossip on the interwebz.

Jesse was random. Him giving a lecture in a retirement home (?) about finding love and his journey to find the perfect life partner......is this the right demographic to give tinder tips to? 
Also, the scenes of him in the shower were cringe-worthy. But it did provide the ultimate proof of his narcissism: the way he was smirking with pride while that bit aired, because only a narcissist would enjoy watching themselves shower on film.

Benjamin will be paying that dowry until the day he dies. I cannot understand why he doesn't ask directly how much is outstanding. They're definitely milking this opportunity because they think all Americans are rich; unless he gets a clear answer, this will drag on for years.

Overall, that was far too long for very little outcome. That tell all could have been an hour long and accomplished the same thing.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Benjamin is an idiot.  Him and Cesar deserve all they get... I agree, how do you start paying someone without asking 'how much for your ungrateful daughter?'  It's all to vague to be real.  He should thank his stars that they aren't legally married in the US.  Take this opportunity to divorce her or better yet, just cut her off, stop talking to her altogether.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

DC-Cutie said:


> Benjamin is an idiot.  Him and Cesar deserve all they get... I agree, how do you start paying someone without asking 'how much for your ungrateful daughter?'  It's all to vague to be real.  He should thank his stars that they aren't legally married in the US.  Take this opportunity to divorce her or better yet, just cut her off, stop talking to her altogether.


I was surprised with Akiniye.  When she first met him at the airport, she seemed very happy to see him and said she was attracted to him.  Then she dumped all over him at the tell all.  
I wonder if they are even legally married in Kenya.  I can understand that Kenya law would respect tribal/traditional customs when it comes to marriage but I would still think you would have to register the marriage with some government office.  We never saw that at all, unless producers cut it out - though neither of them mentioned having to officially register the marriage.
But yeah, Benjamin, should run.  He seems like a nice, good intentioned though naive guy.


----------



## TC1

I've read on a few forums that Benjamin is living with his pastor and trying to raise money through his church for the K1, hardly sees his son and doesn't pay child support.
Avery posted that Angela and Skyla put hands on her and her mom..and scratched her. 
Jesse...what a waste of time..this scould have been 2 hours without his nonsense and Angela defending him. 
The fact that Angela thinks if she totes Skyla's egg..it's not Skyla's baby should make her realize
A) that's not how biology works
B) you are already raising your other pedophile daughters 6 kids..please don't reproduce any further.


----------



## slang

Angela is horrible. She smacked Avery’s hand away - she should have been escorted off the set right then and there for touching her
Also why bring up Avery’s religion when talking up if she was a good person (she said she wasn’t a good Muslim) is Angela and her pedophile daughter good Christians?


----------



## mcb100

I feel like Akinyi and her family are just using Benjamin (not that they picked the right one for that, I'm sure he doesn't make a ton of money.). She just said on the tell all that basically he is fat and smelly and that she's not really attracted to him at all, but she will still take his money and said that he needs to make more. 

I also just get the impression that Maria just travels the world with different men who finance her lifestyle and Ceasar just happened to fall for her. He seems very gullible and she seems like as soon as she realized that she wasn't getting more than 2k in all out of him she was like "next."

I can't believe that Angela is still bothering her daughter for her egg. The woman clearly said no and they are still trying to take her egg. I just don't like how easy they make it seem. It's not. It would be a huge sacrifice for her daughter to make--time, money, and probably pain. And let's not forget that if she can't have a baby with him, he said he is going to have one with another woman and still be with Angela-- I'm not a fan of Angela, but she should run.


----------



## bisousx

slang said:


> Angela is horrible. She smacked Avery’s hand away - she should have been escorted off the set right then and there for touching her
> Also why bring up Avery’s religion when talking up if she was a good person (she said she wasn’t a good Muslim) is Angela and her pedophile daughter good Christians?



Angela and her daughter assaulted Teri (Avery’s mom) which is why they were booted off the set and went home. This part wasn’t shown on TV and other cast members confirmed it happened on instagram.


----------



## jblended

Whoa! After seeing the posts about Angela's daughter here, I searched and...I wish I hadn't. 
I can't process what I just read. Who does that?


----------



## rockhollow

I can't fault Marie - I think she's been upfront - I'm sure the website she mentioned where she met Ceasar is for men looking for hook-ups. There was no doubt to me that she's receiving funds from many men - she's a paid escort.

I stopped watching to regular show and just switched to watching Pillow Talk - much better to just see the highlights of the show, and I am really enjoying the past couples comments.
But am watching the end Tell All.

I just hope next season, we get to see more genuine couples and not fake couples just looking for airtime.


----------



## arnott

Brand new set of couples this Sunday!


----------



## mrsinsyder

slang said:


> Angela is horrible. She smacked Avery’s hand away - she should have been escorted off the set right then and there for touching her
> Also why bring up Avery’s religion when talking up if she was a good person (she said she wasn’t a good Muslim) is Angela and her pedophile daughter good Christians?


Because she's a trash Islamophobic racist.


----------



## TC1

Lauren and Alexi are having a baby..I wondered it she was pregnant when I noticed her drinking water on Plllow Talk instead of wine.


----------



## rockhollow

TC1 said:


> Lauren and Alexi are having a baby..I wondered it she was pregnant when I noticed her drinking water on Plllow Talk instead of wine.


 me too, I'm sure she made sure everyone noticed and even said to Alexi when he went for refills something about her special sparking water.


----------



## rockhollow

I was quite anti-Lauren after her terrible behaviour on the after show, but kind of like her on pillow talk.
They look happy.


----------



## pixiejenna

TC1 said:


> Lauren and Alexi are having a baby..I wondered it she was pregnant when I noticed her drinking water on Plllow Talk instead of wine.



I didn’t catch that but I did think that her face/body looked a bit fuller and she was wearing big/baggy clothing and it made me think that she might be pregnant because she’s so petite.


----------



## pixiejenna

rockhollow said:


> I was quite anti-Lauren after her terrible behaviour on the after show, but kind of like her on pillow talk.
> They look happy.



Me too she was awful on the tell all, she’s a lot better on pillow talk probably because it’s just the two of them.


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> Lauren and Alexi are having a baby..I wondered it she was pregnant when I noticed her drinking water on Plllow Talk instead of wine.



Hope she gets karma for laughing at Pao giving birth.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

rockhollow said:


> I was quite anti-Lauren after her terrible behaviour on the after show, but kind of like her on pillow talk.
> They look happy.


I thought the same thing.  I'm glad that at least one couple has lasted.


----------



## starrynite_87

bisousx said:


> Angela and her daughter assaulted Teri (Avery’s mom) which is why they were booted off the set and went home. This part wasn’t shown on TV and other cast members confirmed it happened on instagram.



Angela is trash...how are you at your big age of 54 picking a fight with a 20 year-old. I saw nothing wrong with everyone asking why Jesse needed to be there, other than to start drama with Darcy and to get attention.I died of laughter when Angela and Rebecca were in each other’s faces and Cesar stood up and sat right back down


----------



## jblended

starrynite_87 said:


> Angela is trash...how are you at your big age of 54 picking a fight with a 20 year-old. I saw nothing wrong with everyone asking why Jesse needed to be there, other than to start drama with Darcy and to get attention.I died of laughter when Angela and Rebecca were in each other’s faces and Cesar stood up and sat right back down


Ceasar cracked me up in that moment, but I'm glad he thought twice before getting involved. Angela would have smacked him back into the chair anyway! 

It was so random of her to make it her mission to protect Jesse. She kept saying to Tom that he could defend himself...well then, why can't Jesse defend himself? Is Tom more capable of sticking up for himself in her eyes?
In fact, Jesse was handling the questioning just fine until she decided to hop into the discussion. Very odd that she got so worked up, as she wasn't even in the room to begin with.
I just don't understand her personality at all. She's a disgrace.


----------



## TC1

I used to think Angela was trying to get her own show with all of this over the top behaviour...like The Family Chantal. I hope TLC is done with her, her family and all of that. They're all vile. I'm sure Ang ripped Michael a new one for staying on the video chat after she was booted off. She's a controlling abuser. She made him get rid of his job, his friends and his social media. All, for a green card? SMDH


----------



## rockhollow

TC1 said:


> I used to think Angela was trying to get her own show with all of this over the top behaviour...like The Family Chantal. I hope TLC is done with her, her family and all of that. They're all vile. I'm sure Ang ripped Michael a new one for staying on the video chat after she was booted off. She's a controlling abuser. She made him get rid of his job, his friends and his social media. All, for a green card? SMDH



yes, I totally agree, Ang was doing everything possible to secure another spot on TLC.
I saw a bit of the show when she was on Jerry Springer/Maury ( can't remember which one) and she was acting the same, yelling and throwing her weight around.
It was disgusting the way she was going at Avery, I was glad to see Rebecca stand up and take her on - I never realized how tall she was until she was squaring up to Angela.
I also hope TLC is done with her.
I feel nothing but sorry for Micheal - he's paying a big price for his green card with her.


----------



## lulilu

Angela is a disgrace.  She is trash.  She looks 75 not 54 (if you believe that) -- all that smoking does wonders for your skin.  She had no right to lash out at Avery, but I assume she hated Avery before they even got to the studio.  I was glad Avery's mom and Rebecca stood up to her.

It's only right that they show what Angela and her daughter did.  Why edit it out?

And you guys are so right that they were looking for their own show.  The fact that they were on Maury shows how much they are seeking limelight.  Ew.

Oh, and I love how she referred to herself as an "elder."  She wanted to kill Michael for saying that.  And what 54 year old refers to herself as someone's elder?  Just so trashy.


----------



## arnott

While I don't agree with Angela's over the top behaviour, I don't agree with Avery and Tim being rude to Jesse either, not shaking his hand and attacking him right off the bat.   That was as bad as Loren and Pao teaming up and attacking Anfisa.    And then Avery had to make it all about herself and her past relationship.


----------



## TC1

Well, the new cast didn't like to waste their airtime on what Jesse is currently up to. I agree with them, who cares?? Jesse had his time with this franchise and is STILL milking it. Anyone who cares can follow him on social media..speaking about love at a seniors home and eating sushi with paid "friends" Puhlease. That was 40 mins of airtime wasted.


----------



## slang

^ don’t forget clips of him taking a shower?? Lol!


----------



## TC1

slang said:


> ^ don’t forget clips of him taking a shower?? Lol!


He must have been adamant those air. He looked so smug sitting there nodding at smiling at his own naked ass


----------



## pixiejenna

I don’t even know if big Ang knows what set her off. I think that she’s just a volatile person and anything can set her off based on her given mood at the moment. She could be trying to get her own show like you guys mentioned, which seems to be a common theme with the people on this show. I half wonder if she did it so she wouldn’t have to really stay for the whole tell all but still get paid for it. I don’t feel bad for Michael because he’s willing to put up with anything to come to America. He could work another mark if he really wanted to.


----------



## rockhollow

pixiejenna said:


> I don’t even know if big Ang knows what set her off. I think that she’s just a volatile person and anything can set her off based on her given mood at the moment. She could be trying to get her own show like you guys mentioned, which seems to be a common theme with the people on this show. I half wonder if she did it so she wouldn’t have to really stay for the whole tell all but still get paid for it. I don’t feel bad for Michael because he’s willing to put up with anything to come to America. He could work another mark if he really wanted to.


 
yes, I could also see her just wanted to go early and she'd still get paid if they ask her to leave.
And yes, TC1, what a farce, him talking to senior's about love, sorry, all those old chickens didn't even look like they could hear or understand what he was saying.
He's (Jesse) has had his 15 minutes of fame on the show and shouldn't have even been there as far as I was concerned.
Even though I can't stand ole weepy Darcy, I was feeling bad for her - it almost seemed too cruel to be throwing Jesse on her.


----------



## arnott

It's not like Jesse barged in there uninvited.    He was obviously invited to the Tell All so he had as much right to be there as everyone else.   If the cast members want to be mad at someone it should be at the producers who invited him.   They are the ones who wanted the drama!


----------



## pixiejenna

The producers wanted to make Darcy cry and for once she doesn't.  Instead they have a fight and send a cast member home. They gambled and lost majorly because none of the viewers cares about the fight.


----------



## lulilu

arnott said:


> It's not like Jesse barged in there uninvited.    He was obviously invited to the Tell All so he had as much right to be there as everyone else.   If the cast members want to be mad at someone it should be at the producers who invited him.   They are the ones who wanted the drama!



True that he was invited by the moral-less producers to start sh*t.  But I think the point was that a gentleman wouldn't come to stir sh*t.  Jesse just wanted a free trip to NYC and his narcissistic face (and *ss) on tv.


----------



## arnott

lulilu said:


> True that he was invited by the moral-less producers to start sh*t.  But I think the point was that a gentleman wouldn't come to stir sh*t.  *Jesse just wanted a free trip to NYC and his narcissistic face (and *ss) on tv.*



If offered, I think most people would take it, especially those who chose to be in this show in the first place!


----------



## arnott

I wonder if Tim actually loves Jenniffer calling him a pussy or if they are saying that just so they can both save face!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

arnott said:


> I wonder if Tim actually loves Jenniffer calling him a pussy or if they are saying that just so they can both save face!


I wouldn't be surprised if it is true!
Anyway, I can't see this relationship lasting.


----------



## mcb100

Tim seems like he has decent intentions but I can't believe any guy would regift a ring from your ex to another girl and expect a good outcome. Is he dumb? Maybe it was for ratings, I don't know. 

I don't believe that his ex has good intentions for him. People do develop friendships and people are different from me, but I don't stay with very close friends with ex's, there's usually a clean line in the sand that is drawn, I feel. No reason for an ex to call you multiple times a day like that, just kinda weird.

At the very least, if he really, truly did not have any money to buy a different ring for Jennifer, than he could have sold the new ring in for cash (most jewelry stores take diamond jewelry and genuine metals and give you cash, at least mine does.) and used that money to pick Jennifer out a different ring, something that he chose himself.


----------



## rockhollow

CanuckBagLover said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if it is true!
> Anyway, I can't see this relationship lasting.



yes, i think they must've come to some type of agreements I suspect many of the couples do, not to revel too much.
None of the relationships have much of a chance - seaching for love in the wrong places and for the wrong reasons.


----------



## lulilu

mcb100 said:


> Tim seems like he has decent intentions but I can't believe any guy would regift a ring from your ex to another girl and expect a good outcome. Is he dumb? Maybe it was for ratings, I don't know.
> 
> I don't believe that his ex has good intentions for him. People do develop friendships and people are different from me, but I don't stay with very close friends with ex's, there's usually a clean line in the sand that is drawn, I feel. No reason for an ex to call you multiple times a day like that, just kinda weird.
> 
> At the very least, if he really, truly did not have any money to buy a different ring for Jennifer, than he could have sold the new ring in for cash (most jewelry stores take diamond jewelry and genuine metals and give you cash, at least mine does.) and used that money to pick Jennifer out a different ring, something that he chose himself.



Aren't most (if not all) the rings shown fake diamonds/gold?


----------



## rockhollow

lulilu said:


> Aren't most (if not all) the rings shown fake diamonds/gold?


 must be. When I travel I always buy some fake rings to wear and leave my good ones home.
i get lots of complements on them, and it always makes me chuckle, my $50 rings.


----------



## arnott

Would you all oppose a ring that was a family heirloom but worn by an ex?   My uncle regifted his mother's (my Grandma's) ring from his ex-wife to his new wife.  I believed it was used as an engagement ring.


----------



## TC1

arnott said:


> Would you all oppose a ring that was a family heirloom but worn by an ex?   My uncle regifted his mother's (my Grandma's) ring from his ex-wife to his new wife.  I believed it was used as an engagement ring.


I would love to accept something like that as a gift (heirloom). But not as an engagement ring if it was worn by the same dude's ex. I assume the ex returned it because it was just that..a family heirloom, then someone in the family should keep it. Not a new fiancee (IMO)


----------



## arnott

CanuckBagLover said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if it is true!
> Anyway, I can't see this relationship lasting.



If what is true?   That they are trying to save face or  that Tim loves being called a pussy?


----------



## arnott

jblended said:


> Ceasar cracked me up in that moment, but I'm glad he thought twice before getting involved. Angela would have smacked him back into the chair anyway!
> 
> It was so random of her to make it her mission to protect Jesse. *She kept saying to Tom that he could defend himself...well then, why can't Jesse defend himself?* *Is Tom more capable of sticking up for himself in her eyes?*
> In fact, Jesse was handling the questioning just fine until she decided to hop into the discussion. Very odd that she got so worked up, as she wasn't even in the room to begin with.
> I just don't understand her personality at all. She's a disgrace.



I think she said that Tom could defend Darcey and that Darcey didn't need some "little girl" to defend her!


----------



## rockhollow

TC1 said:


> I would love to accept something like that as a gift (heirloom). But not as an engagement ring if it was worn by the same dude's ex. I assume the ex returned it because it was just that..a family heirloom, then someone in the family should keep it. Not a new fiancee (IMO)


 

agree TC1 - would wear the family ring, but it better not be my engagement ring!


----------



## arnott

Who's watching the new season tonight?!


----------



## lulilu

I'm watching for sure


----------



## De sac

Please report back as you all kindly do...waaay behind here in Europe.


----------



## pixiejenna

I’ll probably catch up later this week I want to watch the walking dead more.


----------



## rockhollow

set to record, let the new contestants appear.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Well should be a good season!  

First there is some 20 year old brazilian "model" (she is gorgeous) with a 40 something divorced guy who seems to have some money; has two children and very understanding ex.  His kids were hilarious in their comments about the whole situation.  I can't help believing that the Brazilian girl is an escort.  Do not think she is prepared at all to be a mother. Oh and he bought house next door to his ex!  (Shades of Tim...)

Then there is Taina, from Connecticut, she' a bartender/slash activist and seems to be  bit of party girl.  Goes with one guy to South Africa on his dime and then ditches him and stays on in South Africa and picks up a white bartender (she's latino) . He's on was way to NY - she decides to bring 2 girl friends to meet him at the airport which seem weird to me and was really upset when she discovered she was over an hour late. We'll see. Loved her mother.

There is a 29 year  old woman (forget her name) who is teaching ESL in Russia and meets this body builder/fitness trainer at the gym.  She gets knocked up and gets engaged to him.  The only problem with him is he already has 2 ex wives with a child by each. She's convinced she won't be ex-wife #3.  Doubtful about that - just wait until he gets a green card.  And how does he support these kids?

Then there is the bee keeper in Nebraska. She is divorced with 3 sons and met this Turkish beekeeper on a facebook group for beekeepers. Language is an issue so is religion - she like's her glass of wine, he doesn't drink because he's muslim.  But he seems really sweet.  I hope it works for them, largely because I get the sense, especially from oldest son who is 16, that the kids have been through a lot and don't need more turmoil.  

Then there is an African American who is complete idiot. Proposes to a Dominican girl after knowing her for a day. He's a single father with a young child who seems out of control - and I don't think the child was just playing up for the camera.   His idea of a gift his buying her lingerie...(Shades of Ceaser here.).   Also don't see her signing up for being stepmother.

Also, Angela is BAACK!  Nearly vomited when I saw the previews of her (she wasn't on this episode).  She should never been asked back after her behaviour on the reunion show.  After people have mentioned that she was on Maury or Jerry Springer,  I think she's just thirsty for fame. And decided that 90 Day Fiance was the way to go.  Found some willing foreigner (poor Michael) and away she goes. I don't think she cares at all about Michael. She just wants to be on TV.  (Probably is her only source of income).

Just an editorial - I just want slap these parents with children - how can you introduce a complete stranger to them!  Its one thing do screw up your own life with your drama but to put kids through that is completely irresponsible.  It makes me so mad.


----------



## TC1

The beekeepters have zero chemistry. It was so odd with them standing in the airport and that other Turkish guy walks up..LOL All of them just standing there.
Oh sure, this is the Russian guys 3rd kid. But "it'll be different" 
I"ve seen enough Angela to last a lifetime. She shouldn't be on this series anymore.


----------



## EmmJay

I laughed so hard when Big Ang was getting Botox. She’s so trashy! I’m sure she’s on the show based on fan feedback and popularity. There’s no shame in her game.

Emily saying her Russian’s husband’s previous wives were mistakes! She’s naive and will come to eat her words. There’s something to be said about a parent who can only see his/her child on holidays. 

Robert, the single-dad and Anny from the DR are sure to be a future domestic violence call to the police. He is very controlling and has unrealistic expectations for Anny. 

The beekeepers are boring. People with children should not be allowed to participate in this train wreck. I don’t understand moving a stranger in your home with your kids and you don’t know him or her. I wish CPS could intervene. 

The best thing about Michael, the rich dad, engaged to Juliana, the 20yr old Brazilian was seeing his kids Max and CeCe shade the hell out of him and her. OMG! Those kids were so funny and said that Juliana will never be a parent to them but more like one of them (a child). I am a fan of Max and CeCe.


----------



## pixiejenna

I caught up tonight. This season looks like it will be a sh!tstorm that you can’t stop staring at. I am also disappointed in the number of kids involved this season 7 so far. 

Anna and Mursel seem to genuinely like each other and have common interests. The fact that they don’t speak the same language is a HUGE red flag and I don’t understand how she expects him to be a father figure for her sons when they can only communicate via a app. Her sons were less than thrilled at the idea of him coming and how it would affect them.  Also I felt creeped out about how he’s hugging some random guy he just met at the airport, it makes it seem like he’s not all there. He gave the total stranger better hugs than her. For some reason as daft as they seem I am rooting for them the most.

‘Michael and julianna - will be interesting to watch. He comes off as a total dbag in pretty much everything he says. He comes off as very mid life crisis lol. His ex wife doesn’t seem to like the idea of his new wife too be. I also don’t think that his fiancé is ready to be a stepmom she’s so young. The fact that he bought a new home a block away from his ex seems like he’s setting himself up for failure. His kids also don’t seem thrilled about their new stepmom.

Tania and suygin - we haven’t even meet him and I already like him more than her. She seems to have a very polarizing personality and very needy, I can’t stand her. Also who wouldn’t want to move into a she shed? Bringing 2 friends to basically be your cheerleaders to pick up your fiancé should be all the warning that he needs. Also her whining about being a perfectionist and she can’t even get to the airport on time grates my nerves. 

Emily and Sasha are headed for disaster. I can’t believe that she thinks that wife #3 will be the last wife it’s hilarious. Also getting knocked up by him so quickly is a big mistake. Her family is rightfully worried about her and the baby. If you have to say that your a “good guy” you’re not one. And her taking about how he’s a good father to his other two kids is a joke. He can’t be a father towards his other two kids when he’s in another country. Ya she doesn’t really care about that part dose she? 

Robert and Anny have only spent 8 hours together and she’s demanding a iPhone, a big ring, and money. He claims that he can’t buy her a iPhone for her but to show her that he appreciates her he’s buying her lingerie lmao. He comes off as selfish and cheap. His kid also seems completely out of control, I can see that being a huge problem because I can’t imagine that she will want to deal with that 24/7.


----------



## pixiejenna

Just came across this list lol

https://www.buzzfeed.com/mjs538/funniest-tweets-about-the-new-season-of-90-day-fiance


----------



## lulilu

I don't understand how a K1 visa is approved for a couple who were together for 8 hours before the proposal.  And never spoke before that.


----------



## rockhollow

i found it so strange that Emily, after being in Russia for 3 years, and teaching English, has not learned the language - somethings weird there?
Has she been with this fellow for 3 years and only relies on him for everything ?
And agree with you all - being wife #3 with a third child is not a good place to be - he's got his eye on that green card.


----------



## rockhollow

Micheal and the Brazilian model/escort.
she's looking for a sugar-daddy, not  to become a step-mom.
Is she really going to want to stop her jet-setting and stay at home, waiting for Micheal and tending his kids? i think not.


----------



## rockhollow

I didn't watch  the previews and didn't know And and Micheal are coming back.
Poor Micheal, he's really paying lots for his green card.
I wish they we not bad after the tell all, but I guess they were already filming the next season.

am loving pillow Talk, but not sure about Molly and friend, but did chuckle at some of their comments.
Both of them had way, way, too much make-up on.


----------



## EmmJay

rockhollow said:


> Micheal and the Brazilian model/escort.
> she's looking for a sugar-daddy, not  to become a step-mom.
> Is she really going to want to stop her jet-setting and stay at home, waiting for Micheal and tending his kids? i think not.


Juliana will be Mac and Cece’s big sister. They will probably take Juliana’s pictures for her Instagram and run hella game on her like Juliana is running on Michael. It won’t last!


----------



## pixiejenna

rockhollow said:


> I didn't watch  the previews and didn't know And and Micheal are coming back.
> Poor Micheal, he's really paying lots for his green card.
> I wish they we not bad after the tell all, but I guess they were already filming the next season.
> 
> am loving pillow Talk, but not sure about Molly and friend, but did chuckle at some of their comments.
> Both of them had way, way, too much make-up on.



I knew that she was coming back but the previews show her getting Botox, I legit thought why is that old guy getting Botox? Then she spoke I was surprised oh sh!t that’s was big Ang.


----------



## pixiejenna

Jorge has a new mug shot and he lost a ton of weight. I’m sure a big part of it is he doesn’t have a lot to do besides workout in prison. And the other reason is because afansa is into bodybuilding and he probably feels threatened that if he doesn’t shape up she’ll leave him. I think  that she’s going to leave him shortly after he’s released. I feel like the time they’ve spent apart has given her time to think about things. He made a lot of promises that didn’t pan out the way she expected. I think that it’s probably been over for her for a while but she’s staying with him until he’s released to support him. Like leaving him while he’s serving time would be bad for his mental state. She has basically been on her own since he when in to serve time and she’s been the breadwinner prior to him serving time. She really doesn’t have a need for him. Now the thing I wonder is if they do get divorced how does it work out financially for them. He’s on the hook to support her financially her first 10 years here. But he has no money and she’s the only one working. Would he be able to seek spousal support from her given their situation?
https://www.theashleysrealityroundu...ptic-about-their-current-relationship-status/


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> I knew that she was coming back but the previews show her getting Botox, I legit thought why is that old guy getting Botox? Then she spoke I was surprised oh sh!t that’s was big Ang.



Finally finished watching the episode and saw Angela at the end.    I'm not usually for Botox as I think it makes most people look weird.   I'm looking at you, Darcey.    But no one needs it more than Angela!


----------



## lulilu

pixiejenna said:


> Jorge has a new mug shot and he lost a ton of weight. I’m sure a big part of it is he doesn’t have a lot to do besides workout in prison. And the other reason is because afansa is into bodybuilding and he probably feels threatened that if he doesn’t shape up she’ll leave him. I think  that she’s going to leave him shortly after he’s released. I feel like the time they’ve spent apart has given her time to think about things. He made a lot of promises that didn’t pan out the way she expected. I think that it’s probably been over for her for a while but she’s staying with him until he’s released to support him. Like leaving him while he’s serving time would be bad for his mental state. She has basically been on her own since he when in to serve time and she’s been the breadwinner prior to him serving time. She really doesn’t have a need for him. Now the thing I wonder is if they do get divorced how does it work out financially for them. He’s on the hook to support her financially her first 10 years here. But he has no money and she’s the only one working. Would he be able to seek spousal support from her given their situation?
> https://www.theashleysrealityroundu...ptic-about-their-current-relationship-status/



The financial responsibility only kicks in if the K1/green card holder requires public assistance like welfare checks or medicaid.  He is not responsible otherwise.  As far as I know.


----------



## bisousx

arnott said:


> Finally finished watching the episode and saw Angela at the end.    I'm not usually for Botox as I think it makes most people look weird.   I'm looking at you, Darcey.    But no one needs it more than Angela!



All I thought when I saw the commercial was how Botox can't help Angela. Botox is preventative for wrinkles, not corrective.. her decades of smoking, boozing and overeating are beyond help at her age and at this point.


----------



## daisychainz

rockhollow said:


> i found it so strange that Emily, after being in Russia for 3 years, and teaching English, has not learned the language - somethings weird there?
> Has she been with this fellow for 3 years and only relies on him for everything ?
> And agree with you all - being wife #3 with a third child is not a good place to be - he's got his eye on that green card.


I'm sure she knows the basics but isn't conversational. Russian is one of the most difficult languages for English speakers to learn.


----------



## jblended

pixiejenna said:


> Just came across this list lol
> 
> https://www.buzzfeed.com/mjs538/funniest-tweets-about-the-new-season-of-90-day-fiance



 Thanks for sharing that, LOL.

I just caught the new episode- so grateful for the people who upload them on Youtube because TLC is weeks behind over here.
And yikes! We have another Tim with his young model gf and ex-wife around the corner, and another Cesar buying lingerie...but worst of all they allowed Angela back on!? Come on! Even if this filming had already taken place before the Tell All fiasco, she should have been edited out and let out of her contract. She has consistently displayed appalling behaviour and now she's being rewarded for it with more screen time.
She's so trashy and I cannot believe they have allowed her back on just for the drama and ratings.


----------



## TC1

daisychainz said:


> I'm sure she knows the basics but isn't conversational. Russian is one of the most difficult languages for English speakers to learn.


Yeah, but after 3 years you should be able to order a tea?..or know your colors? She asked Green or Black tea and she just stood there shrugging and giggling.
Isn't she teaching English? how do you translate one language to another without basics fundamentals of the other language?


----------



## daisychainz

jblended said:


> Thanks for sharing that, LOL.
> 
> I just caught the new episode- so grateful for the people who upload them on Youtube because TLC is weeks behind over here.
> And yikes! We have another Tim with his young model gf and ex-wife around the corner, and another Cesar buying lingerie...but worst of all they allowed Angela back on!? Come on! Even if this filming had already taken place before the Tell All fiasco, she should have been edited out and let out of her contract. She has consistently displayed appalling behaviour and now she's being rewarded for it with more screen time.
> She's so trashy and I cannot believe they have allowed her back on just for the drama and ratings.


Super crazy is fun to watch.


----------



## arnott

bisousx said:


> All I thought when I saw the commercial was how Botox can't help Angela. *Botox is preventative for wrinkles, not corrective*.. her decades of smoking, boozing and overeating are beyond help at her age and at this point.



Really?   That's news to me.    So people inject their foreheads even when there are no lines, just to prevent them?


----------



## bisousx

arnott said:


> Really?   That's news to me.    So people inject their foreheads even when there are no lines, just to prevent them?



Yep. Botox only freezes certain areas, to prevent wrinkles from forming. Once you already have wrinkles, you would either need fillers or combination of Botox and fillers. So Angela’s case, I think it would be too late. Not even sure if a facelift would fix smokers face


----------



## rockhollow

bisousx said:


> Yep. Botox only freezes certain areas, to prevent wrinkles from forming. Once you already have wrinkles, you would either need fillers or combination of Botox and fillers. So Angela’s case, I think it would be too late. Not even sure if a facelift would fix smokers face



well, thanks for that, I also thought that also got rid of wrinkles somehow. It's going to be a total waste on Ang then.

And doesn't Jorge look good, at least something good he got from being in jail.
Anfisa looks kind of frightening. Yes, super buff body, but I don't like really skinny with giant fake boobs.
She looked better in the photos where she's dressed.
And she was very cagey about the status of their relationship.


----------



## lulilu

bisousx said:


> All I thought when I saw the commercial was how Botox can't help Angela. Botox is preventative for wrinkles, not corrective.. her decades of smoking, boozing and overeating are beyond help at her age and at this point.





bisousx said:


> Yep. Botox only freezes certain areas, to prevent wrinkles from forming. Once you already have wrinkles, you would either need fillers or combination of Botox and fillers. So Angela’s case, I think it would be too late. Not even sure if a facelift would fix smokers face



I was shocked that Angela is supposed to be like 52.  She looks waaaaay older than that.  

And totally agree she is so disgusting.


----------



## pixiejenna

Angela probably doesn’t even understand that Botox won’t help her look younger, but TLC is paying so inject away lol. I guess the less she can move her face the better *shrugs*. 

ITA TC1 she should have basic commonly used phrases down after 3 years there. The fact that she hasn’t even bothered to learn basic phrases is intentional on her end. My brother applied for a job in japan teaching English and he didn’t get the position (not really sure how he even came across the job opening in the first place his major was cultural anthropology). He doesn’t know Japanese at all and his expectations were he’d just make the students speak English 100% of the time in class lol, Probably why he didn’t get the job. I feel like her students should get a refund for her class, how can they ask questions about things they don’t understand.


----------



## arnott

bisousx said:


> Yep. Botox only freezes certain areas, to prevent wrinkles from forming. Once you already have wrinkles, you would either need fillers or combination of Botox and fillers. So Angela’s case, I think it would be too late. Not even sure if a facelift would fix smokers face



Imagine Angela going on a plastic surgery overhaul show,   like Mama June in From Not to Hot!   I can actually imagine that happening when she splits from Michael!


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> ITA TC1 she should have basic commonly used phrases down after 3 years there. The fact that she hasn’t even bothered to learn basic phrases is intentional on her end. My brother applied for a job in japan teaching English and he didn’t get the position (not really sure how he even came across the job opening in the first place his major was cultural anthropology). *He doesn’t know Japanese at all and his expectations were he’d just make the students speak English 100% of the time in class lol, Probably why he didn’t get the job. *I feel like her students should get a refund for her class, how can they ask questions about things they don’t understand.



My brother has been teaching English in Hong Kong for over 20 years.   He double majored in English Literature and Classical Studies.    They actually prefer teachers who don't speak Chinese because if the students know you can, they will just speak Chinese to you.  Also, my brother found this out after he was hired...if you have any relatives in Hong Kong you are automatically disqualified.   Because they want the teacher to bring their Canadian culture with no Chinese cultural influences.


----------



## lulilu

arnott said:


> My brother has been teaching English in Hong Kong for over 20 years.   He double majored in English Literature and Classical Studies.    They actually prefer teachers who don't speak Chinese because if the students know you can, they will just speak Chinese to you.  Also, my brother found this out after he was hired...if you have any relatives in Hong Kong you are automatically disqualified.   Because they want the teacher to bring their Canadian culture with no Chinese cultural influences.



I remember once scene when she was on the phone with her sister, who didn't want her to have the baby in Russia, asked her how she would talk to the nurses if she didn't speak Russian.  She said she knew some/enough to go through the delivery.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

lulilu said:


> I remember once scene when she was on the phone with her sister, who didn't want her to have the baby in Russia, asked her how she would talk to the nurses if she didn't speak Russian.  She said she knew some/enough to go through the delivery.


I wonder if she's playing dumb for the camera, if she knows enough Russian to speak to the nurses while giving birth, you surely would expect her to be able to order a simple tea in a cafe!


----------



## daisychainz

lulilu said:


> I was shocked that Angela is supposed to be like 52.  She looks waaaaay older than that.
> 
> And totally agree she is so disgusting.


52? I wonder if the show lies about ages? There is no way I see a 52 year old woman there. The daughter easily looks 30+ herself. I see Angela as closer to 60.


----------



## lulilu

daisychainz said:


> 52? I wonder if the show lies about ages? There is no way I see a 52 year old woman there. The daughter easily looks 30+ herself. I see Angela as closer to 60.



It's all that hard living lol


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> My brother has been teaching English in Hong Kong for over 20 years.   He double majored in English Literature and Classical Studies.    They actually prefer teachers who don't speak Chinese because if the students know you can, they will just speak Chinese to you.  Also, my brother found this out after he was hired...if you have any relatives in Hong Kong you are automatically disqualified.   Because they want the teacher to bring their Canadian culture with no Chinese cultural influences.



interesting I would have thought the opposite.


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> My brother has been teaching English in Hong Kong for over 20 years.   He double majored in English Literature and Classical Studies.    They actually prefer teachers who don't speak Chinese because if the students know you can, they will just speak Chinese to you.  Also, my brother found this out after he was hired...if you have any relatives in Hong Kong you are automatically disqualified.   Because they want the teacher to bring their Canadian culture with no Chinese cultural influences.



interesting I would have thought the opposite.


----------



## arnott

Today I caught up with my cousin who is a TV actress and she asked me which shows I watch!   This is the only one I could think of!   Ugh, how embarrassing!       She hadn't heard of it so I explained it to her and told her is was kind of "Trash TV"!     Sad that all my favourite shows have been cancelled (or gone to hell like DWTS which I no longer watch) and it's come down to this!   She told me she could never do reality TV and asked if I could.   I've actually never thought of that.   I replied, "Maybe"!


----------



## TC1

After Emily has this baby the "I"m not feeling well" line isn't going to work to get her out of evey conversation she doesn't like having.
I read somewhere that Mursel actually spent some time in California before, so this wide eyed non English speaking thing is a bit of a ruse (not that anything on this show is geniune anymore)
That Bryson kid is a brat.


----------



## arnott

I can't with Tania at the airport!           It's not like it was her first time meeting her fiancé in person!    She was acting like a fangirl meeting her favourite celebrity for the first time.      Good lord.


----------



## TC1

So rude to scatter rose petals on the ground and chase away the staff. Pretty sure that's a safety concern..not to mention popping champagne, open alcohol in a public place?


----------



## lulilu

TC1 said:


> So rude to scatter rose petals on the ground and chase away the staff. Pretty sure that's a safety concern..not to mention popping champagne, open alcohol in a public place?



That whole performance was OTT.  And he was not thrilled that her GFs were spending all that time with them either.


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> *So rude to scatter rose petals on the ground and chase away the staff.* Pretty sure that's a safety concern..not to mention popping champagne, open alcohol in a public place?



If the Janitor wasn't there waiting I wonder if she would have just left that mess on the floor.   I was neutral about Tania after the first episode,  but now I can't stand her.


----------



## rockhollow

And what was up with her girlfriends follow them into the hotel room? With her little sex corner all set up, we all knew what was going to happen. How awkward all of them standing in the rose petal sex den hotel room.
He didn't look to keen on hanging out with girls, he had other things on his mind.
This relationship is not going to work - as we see a glimpse on in the previews.
She is way to controlling, and he's not going to be into that at all!
She should have had the banner at the airport instead of all the rigamarole at Times Square.
And again, he looked like he'd be happy to ditch the tag-along friends.


----------



## rockhollow

there's something fishy going on with Micheal and his Brazilian bride.
 Why did she get turned down TWICE for a tourist visa?
If rumour is true that they are all ready married, what's holding up her visa?
And the interview board might have asked some of those hard comments, I don't think we're hearing the true version. They must be aware of her young age and wouldn't be asking if she'd been an escort for 10 years.
Alone with how they met, there more to the story.


----------



## TC1

rockhollow said:


> there's something fishy going on with Micheal and his Brazilian bride.
> Why did she get turned down TWICE for a tourist visa?
> If rumour is true that they are all ready married, what's holding up her visa?
> And the interview board might have asked some of those hard comments, I don't think we're hearing the true version. They must be aware of her young age and wouldn't be asking if she'd been an escort for 10 years.
> Alone with how they met, there more to the story.


Yeah, I've seen their wedding pics. They are married and living in the U.S. (which we knew from the previews) so all this visa story is a waste of airtime. 
"You're a poor Brazilian girl when I'm not here and a rich american when I am"


----------



## rockhollow

At least the Brazilian girl is getting her coins and a green card - being with Micheal shouldn't be cheap.

I'm rooting for the 'bee' couple. It's not going to be easy - I hope the sons don't ruin it for them. I bet the fellow will learn english fairly quickly. Total immersion is the best way to really pick it up quick.
They should be trying to spend more time together or just with the boys, but I'm sure that production was hot to get the outspoken mom into the picture. 
I was glad Turkey man (sorry just can't think of his name yet) didn't really understand the things the mom was trying to say - she should have googled Turkey before the luncheon and looked less like a fool - but from seeing and hearing her, I bet she has lots of incorrect comments about life.

I wish there wasn't so much discussion about wether he had told his parents about all this. They are probably very old school Turkish parents and he was maybe waiting to see how successful this relationship  was going to be - can't really fault him for that.


----------



## arnott

rockhollow said:


> And what was up with her girlfriends follow them into the hotel room? With her little sex corner all set up, we all knew what was going to happen. How awkward all of them standing in the rose petal sex den hotel room.
> He didn't look to keen on hanging out with girls, he had other things on his mind.
> This relationship is not going to work - as we see a glimpse on in the previews.
> She is way to controlling, and he's not going to be into that at all!
> *She should have had the banner at the airport instead of all the rigamarole at Times Square.*
> And again, he looked like he'd be happy to ditch the tag-along friends.



For being such a perfectionist,  she couldn't even manage to spell "Sugar" correctly on the banner.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

rockhollow said:


> there's something fishy going on with Micheal and his Brazilian bride.
> Why did she get turned down TWICE for a tourist visa?
> If rumour is true that they are all ready married, what's holding up her visa?
> And the interview board might have asked some of those hard comments, I don't think we're hearing the true version. They must be aware of her young age and wouldn't be asking if she'd been an escort for 10 years.
> Alone with how they met, there more to the story.


Didn't realize they were married. But I can understand Immigration's skeptism wanting to make sure this was a legit marriage.  I think she was an escort - if she really was a model she would be able to document employment with a legit agency and what she was doing in the various countries where she was "working" - not just partying on yachts.  That being said, the fact that they met that way doens't mean they aren't in genuine relationship.
However, I don't see it lasting.  That girl has expensive tastes, I don't see her  being happy living in the Connecticut suburbs next door to his ex and looking after his 2 kids.  I also bet he's over extending himself even if he mas money.  I give it 2 years max.


----------



## rockhollow

CanuckBagLover said:


> Didn't realize they were married. But I can understand Immigration's skeptism wanting to make sure this was a legit marriage.  I think she was an escort - if she really was a model she would be able to document employment with a legit agency and what she was doing in the various countries where she was "working" - not just partying on yachts.  That being said, the fact that they met that way doens't mean they aren't in genuine relationship.
> However, I don't see it lasting.  That girl has expensive tastes, I don't see her  being happy living in the Connecticut suburbs next door to his ex and looking after his 2 kids.  I also bet he's over extending himself even if he mas money.  I give it 2 years max.



apparently they have been trying for 2 years to try and get her visa (read on another forum) - and they say that she's now in the states with him.
I can't fault the girl for wanting to make some coins, but also agree, I just can't see this relationship lasting very long. He has way to much control over the situation and I think will continue to lord it over her. So if she's smart, get lots of coins and then move on.
She won't be interested in being a step mother to those children. I can see them giving her no respect. I know some people found the kids amusing, I just found them smartmouthed, and didn't like it.


----------



## pixiejenna

Tania was disgusting in her airport display. Poor airport maintenance had to clean up her big fat mess, and she had no intention of cleaning up after herself. I don’t understand how her friends could just wait for them to have sex for 2 hours and then go around town with them. She’s so over the top it’s exhausting and I think that syngin will get sick of it quickly.

Mursel not liking the taste of pizza lmao. Anna’s mom vaguely mirrored averys mom at dinner. I also didn’t like that her mom was discussing that Mursel wanted her to leave her kids and move to turkey in front of her son. She’s like I don’t want my kids to think I’m choosing a guy over them. Hun you are and now they know it.

Emily keep telling yourself that you’re going to be his last wife, lmao. Sasha is incredibly selfish leaving his other two kids behind. She won’t believe it until he walks out on her, he’ll stick around long enough for the green card and then peace out and move on with wife #4. Also walking away from the conversation because you didn’t like where it was going is rude.

Michael jewelry shopping and gets a call that juliannas CC is maxed out was hilarious. Even they guy at the jewelry store was trying to hold back his laughter. He’s like quick better swipe this as fast as I can so he doesn’t get declined here too. The visa interview had standard questions and her being offended by the question if she’s been a prostitute is a mute point. She’s a prostitute she’s a “model and yacht girl”, yacht girls are prostitutes, hell they met at a yacht “party” lol. Get over yourself. I do find it interesting that she’s buy a car before she’s planning to move to the US. I can’t decide if she’s setting herself up or her family. If she got denied again then she’s stuck there, and if not her family is taken care of. I know that they’re married already and I agree with the other comments about them not lasting long. She’s here for the coin make no mistake about that.


Robert and anny, I feel so bad for her. Again another parent who wants a complete stranger to sleep in the same bed as them and their child. His son seems like a terror and I think that he’ll exhaust anny. His son dose seem to like her a lot already , and is already trying to steal her attention away from Robert. Probably because she’s the first woman to be a mom like figure in his life sadly.


----------



## rockhollow

pixiejenna said:


> Tania was disgusting in her airport display. Poor airport maintenance had to clean up her big fat mess, and she had no intention of cleaning up after herself. I don’t understand how her friends could just wait for them to have sex for 2 hours and then go around town with them. She’s so over the top it’s exhausting and I think that syngin will get sick of it quickly.
> 
> Mursel not liking the taste of pizza lmao. Anna’s mom vaguely mirrored averys mom at dinner. I also didn’t like that her mom was discussing that Mursel wanted her to leave her kids and move to turkey in front of her son. She’s like I don’t want my kids to think I’m choosing a guy over them. Hun you are and now they know it.
> 
> Emily keep telling yourself that you’re going to be his last wife, lmao. Sasha is incredibly selfish leaving his other two kids behind. She won’t believe it until he walks out on her, he’ll stick around long enough for the green card and then peace out and move on with wife #4. Also walking away from the conversation because you didn’t like where it was going is rude.
> 
> Michael jewelry shopping and gets a call that juliannas CC is maxed out was hilarious. Even they guy at the jewelry store was trying to hold back his laughter. He’s like quick better swipe this as fast as I can so he doesn’t get declined here too. The visa interview had standard questions and her being offended by the question if she’s been a prostitute is a mute point. She’s a prostitute she’s a “model and yacht girl”, yacht girls are prostitutes, hell they met at a yacht “party” lol. Get over yourself. I do find it interesting that she’s buy a car before she’s planning to move to the US. I can’t decide if she’s setting herself up or her family. If she got denied again then she’s stuck there, and if not her family is taken care of. I know that they’re married already and I agree with the other comments about them not lasting long. She’s here for the coin make no mistake about that.
> 
> 
> *Robert and anny, I feel so bad for her. Again another parent who wants a complete stranger to sleep in the same bed as them and their child. His son seems like a terror and I think that he’ll exhaust anny. His son dose seem to like her a lot already , and is already trying to steal her attention away from Robert. Probably because she’s the first woman to be a mom like figure in his life sadly.*



I couldn't believe Robert planed for them all to sleep in the bed. Every thing about that Robert is off. He's fully aware that he misrepresented himself to her, and is broke. Yes, she must have been aware that she's be helping to look after the kid, but not that the guy has no coins, at least none he plans to spend on her.
I'm feeling bad for her. I don't think he's offering her anything any better than what she came from, and then add the wild child - yuck.

I didn't like it when Deavan had Jihoon sleep with her daughter either - stop forcing your children onto strangers!


----------



## pixiejenna

Ya he seems really rank. In the previews for next week he takes her to a resale shop and she’s disgusted by it. I don’t have any issues with people who shop resale, trying to force someone to shop resale is completely offensive. He didn’t take her to a high end resale shop where she’d get a used LV he took her to a local goodwill type resale store. He’s willing to pay full price for underwear, that she can’t even use because he’s expecting her to share the bed with his kid. His priorities are completely 100% on him and zero percent on her. He’s all about what she can do for him and doesn’t seem to genuinely think/care about her.


----------



## arnott

Looks like we're meeting a new couple tonight.    Dude looks pretty goofy from the previews.


----------



## lulilu

It seems to take me a while to get used to the new couples and remember their situations.  

Agree that Robert the uber driver is not likely to last with his girlfiend -- I almost fainted when he took her to Goodwill to buy clothes.  And the kid in the bed?  smdh


----------



## Luv n bags

arnott said:


> Looks like we're meeting a new couple tonight.    Dude looks pretty goofy from the previews.



I was able to watch half last night.  The new dude has a fiancé that loves her clothes and jewelry.  Not sure how she will handle being in a tiny town where dressing up means a nice plaid shirt!


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Ya he seems really rank. In the previews for next week he takes her to a resale shop and she’s disgusted by it. I don’t have any issues with people who shop resale, *trying to force someone to shop resale is completely offensive.* He didn’t take her to a high end resale shop where she’d get a used LV he took her to a local goodwill type resale store. He’s willing to pay full price for underwear, that she can’t even use because he’s expecting her to share the bed with his kid. His priorities are completely 100% on him and zero percent on her. He’s all about what she can do for him and doesn’t seem to genuinely think/care about her.



Robert was awful with his guilt trip.   "What's your problem?   You don't appreciate anything!   You're very selfish!"


----------



## arnott

Seems like we knew before the season even started that Mursel goes back to Turkey.   In the previews it showed Anna and Mursel at the airport leaving each other and crying.   And what the heck did Anna's Mom have on her eyelids?   It was distracting as heck.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

arnott said:


> And what the heck did Anna's Mom have on her eyelids?   It was distracting as heck.



Xanthelasma — cholesterol deposits underneath the skin; eyelids a common location


----------



## rockhollow

Well, things don't look good for a few of the new couples - and we're here for it - LOL!

I was really rooting for the bee couple, but it's not looking good.
If true, it's sad that Murcel has to choose between a new family and his parents and family in Turkey.
I know they are trying to make it seem like he's being shady about the boys, but it would be hard to abandon everything he knows. 
But realistically he must have known this before he hooked up with her, and expecting her to just leave her children is equally unfair.
I don't think things will work for them, and that's sad to me.


----------



## rockhollow

Way too many red flags between Senjen(?) and Tania.
What did they talk about all the time they were together in South Africa - obviously not their future together!
Or I have a feeling that Syngin maybe did, and Tania just agreed and went with it, even though that wasn't what she saw their future. 
Why do women always think they'll be able to change their man once they get together?
 Their dinner conversation was awkward to say the least.
He's thinking they are going to travel and see the world, and she wants to make a nest in the shed and have babies.


----------



## slang

So did I miss Angela coming back? Not that I really care as I can’t stand her but I thought someone posted here so was back and getting Botox??


----------



## rockhollow

slang said:


> So did I miss Angela coming back? Not that I really care as I can’t stand her but I thought someone posted here so was back and getting Botox??



no Angela yet, and I just read on another forum talk that she's not going to come back after her performance at the Tell All- hard to say if true or not.


----------



## slang

rockhollow said:


> no Angela yet, and I just read on another forum talk that she's not going to come back after her performance at the Tell All- hard to say if true or not.



Oh ok, I thought someone posted she was shown coming up the next week and for some reason getting Botox but that was a few weeks back so I thought I missed her.
She was horrible on the last tell all so I’m all for her not coming back - to pay her for another season only encourages her bad behavior!


----------



## rockhollow

slang said:


> Oh ok, I thought someone posted she was shown coming up the next week and for some reason getting Botox but that was a few weeks back so I thought I missed her.
> She was horrible on the last tell all so I’m all for her not coming back - to pay her for another season only encourages her bad behavior!



We did see that in a preview clip they played at the beginning of this season, but they (on the other forum) said that this season was all filmed before the Tell All and that to not use her is a more current decision.
But gossip doesn't always mean the truth as we know - LOL.


----------



## arnott

SpicyTuna13 said:


> Xanthelasma — cholesterol deposits underneath the skin; eyelids a common location



Thank   you!


----------



## TC1

Sasha "I wasn't around when my other children were born, I was at work I think...I don't remember" Uhhhhh. wow, great guy.


----------



## arnott

And Robert gets even more nasty at dinner!   Anny needs to run far far away from this toxic relationship.   If he's treating her like this now, imagine after they are married.   Robert is being a extreme cheapskate, not even wanting to give Anny the proper wedding he promised and just wanting to go to the courthouse!    He reminds me of Coltee, promising all this stuff to get her there and then turning out to be  broke!


----------



## jblended

rockhollow said:


> Way too many red flags between Senjen(?) and Tania.
> What did they talk about all the time they were together in South Africa - obviously not their future together!
> Or I have a feeling that Syngin maybe did, and Tania just agreed and went with it, even though that wasn't what she saw their future.
> Why do women always think they'll be able to change their man once they get together?
> Their dinner conversation was awkward to say the least.
> He's thinking they are going to travel and see the world, and she wants to make a nest in the shed and have babies.



Agreed. Their conversations made me cringe, especially when she tried to play the men vs. women card, saying that she can travel the world with a baby on her hip and how dare he suggest otherwise! Are you kidding me? He literally was pointing out that she had planned an entirely different future with him previously and this wasn't a part of it; he was not being a male chauvinist in any way. If anything, he was being realistic about how much money and effort kids are. She's not thinking it through. And I wanted to high-five him when he said, 'you've already written the story and I'm just a character in it.' He's so right about that.

Michael and his Brazilian girlfriend is going to be interesting. She's stunning, sweet and seems so genuine. But I don't get good vibes off of him. I hope he proves me wrong and is actually a nice guy, because she doesn't deserve a creep taking advantage of her humble beginnings.

And as everyone has already said, the Robert and Anny story is just a disaster. I believed her when she said he promised her this luxe life and is now lying about it. He was so aggressive with her unnecessarily. I understand that he's not made of money but there are better ways to communicate. Cursing and snapping at her on the first day, then giving her lingerie as though that excuses his bad behaviour somehow...

I thought the last season was the worst of the train wrecks but somehow TLC keeps finding more of these people.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

rockhollow said:


> He's thinking they are going to travel and see the world, and she wants to make a nest in the shed and have babies.


LOL!!  Too funny and true!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Michael talking about "Limo Porn" was so sleazy....His true colours show.


----------



## rockhollow

CanuckBagLover said:


> Michael talking about "Limo Porn" was so sleazy....His true colours show.



He made the comment so casually, but it was creepy, and I also wondered if he was serious, but just laughed it off to cover his real feelings.
I image lots of less than appropriate things happen on those 'yacht parties'. All those rich men know the women attending would be paid workers and pretty well anything can and will happen.

Just on another note  with Robert. I didn't really like his kids in the first couple of episodes, I'm not fond of smart mouthed kids. 
But they were very kind and polite when meeting Julianne. It was sweet to see them cook a meal that they had done some research on Brazil about.
I give the credit to the mom, Roberts looks like the kind of guy who wants to be friends with his kids, not the dad.

And am just wondering if he (Robert) is really as rich as he's letting on. There was something weird about that apartment. Just didn't look like I expected. - small and cluttered.
I just wonder if Robert's not quite the millionaire/playboy he wants us to believe.


----------



## arnott

CanuckBagLover said:


> Michael talking about "Limo Porn" was so sleazy....His true colours show.



I had to rewind it to make sure I heard right.   I was like WTF.   Classy.


----------



## arnott

rockhollow said:


> He made the comment so casually, but it was creepy, and I also wondered if he was serious, but just laughed it off to cover his real feelings.
> I image lots of less than appropriate things happen on those 'yacht parties'. All those rich men know the women attending would be paid workers and pretty well anything can and will happen.
> 
> Just on another note  with Robert. I didn't really like his kids in the first couple of episodes, I'm not fond of smart mouthed kids.
> But they were very kind and polite when meeting Julianne. It was sweet to see them cook a meal that they had done some research on Brazil about.
> I give the credit to the mom, Roberts looks like the kind of guy who wants to be friends with his kids, not the dad.
> 
> And am just wondering if he (Robert) is really as rich as he's letting on. There was something weird about that apartment. Just didn't look like I expected. - small and cluttered.
> I just wonder if Robert's not quite the millionaire/playboy he wants us to believe.



I think you mean Michael.


----------



## Luv n bags

I think Michael and Julianna are in a win-win situation.  I wouldn’t be surprised if Michael went on this show to give Julianna exposure.
She knew what she was doing by being a yacht girl and Michael knew he had a trophy by getting with her.  Michael gets arm candy in his hometown and Julianna gets whatever she wants.  It’s a poor girl’s fantasy and a man with money fantasy.  Noticed I didn’t say rich!


----------



## DD101

CanuckBagLover said:


> Michael talking about "Limo Porn" was so sleazy....His true colours show.



Yeah, as soon as he said that I started looking at him a different way. What a creep.


----------



## DD101

Robert was rather combative with Anny, he really has a nasty side to him. Also he expected Anny to sleep in the bed with him and his son.....I'm sorry this is gross. Bringing someone you just met (talking on the internet does not count) into the bed you share with your son. Is he so broke he cannot afford a bed for his child?  He found himself someone who wants money....and I'm sure he did make all kinds of promises - he got what he bargained for. And then after all their sniping back and fourth at each other, they get home and he gives her some lingerie and she's all happy.....I guess she was just happy to get something! I find them both ugly on the inside.

Then in the limo when Michael gave Julianne the gold necklace.....when he was telling the jeweler what he wanted it was sounding ugly to me, and the small glimpse of it tells me I was right. Julianne didn't seem to be too thrilled with it either - she didn't put it on. I think this guy is also playing rich....he may have some money, perhaps he has a good job.....anyone can rent a car service. but I agree with the other poster who made the comment about the inside of his home...or apartment  - if you have so much money you would simply hire someone to decorate it and get it ready.......something ain't right here! Also he has a creepy face.


----------



## rockhollow

arnott said:


> I think you mean Michael.


yes, sorry I do mean Micheal


----------



## arnott

I see Russ and Pao are now on Pillow Talk.      Can't stand her!


----------



## arnott

How was Cece able to cook eggs, etc?   Isn't she like 5?   Can she even reach the stovetop?


----------



## arnott

About Michael's house...he said they were only going to staying there a week.   So maybe it was such a mess because they were in the process of moving to the new house.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

DD101 said:


> Robert was rather combative with Anny, he really has a nasty side to him. Also he expected Anny to sleep in the bed with him and his son.....I'm sorry this is gross. Bringing someone you just met (talking on the internet does not count) into the bed you share with your son. Is he so broke he cannot afford a bed for his child?  He found himself someone who wants money....and I'm sure he did make all kinds of promises - he got what he bargained for. And then after all their sniping back and fourth at each other, they get home and he gives her some lingerie and she's all happy.....I guess she was just happy to get something! I find them both ugly on the inside.
> 
> Then in the limo when Michael gave Julianne the gold necklace.....when he was telling the jeweler what he wanted it was sounding ugly to me, and the small glimpse of it tells me I was right. Julianne didn't seem to be too thrilled with it either - she didn't put it on. I think this guy is also playing rich....he may have some money, perhaps he has a good job.....anyone can rent a car service. but I agree with the other poster who made the comment about the inside of his home...or apartment  - if you have so much money you would simply hire someone to decorate it and get it ready.......something ain't right here! Also he has a creepy face.



I think Michael has money but doesn't have as much as he would like us to believe.  He wants this millionaire playboy image.  I agree he's likely overextending himself.  I suspect once he and Julianna are married he's going to clamp down on the credit card spending - no more charging new cars to his Visa for her!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Just a ps. on Devan and Joon, Apparently Devan got lip fillers in Korea and which went horrible wrong and then came back to the US to get them fixed.  This is from the girl who is complaining they don't have money to live in their own apartment.


----------



## TC1

CanuckBagLover said:


> Just a ps. on Devan and Joon, Apparently Devan got lip fillers in Korea and which went horrible wrong and then came back to the US to get them fixed.  This is from the girl who is complaining they don't have money to live in their own apartment.


So bizarre, considereing Korea is a place people go TO for plastic surgery.


----------



## Luv n bags

CanuckBagLover said:


> Just a ps. on Devan and Joon, Apparently Devan got lip fillers in Korea and which went horrible wrong and then came back to the US to get them fixed.  This is from the girl who is complaining they don't have money to live in their own apartment.



Jeniffer, the girl with Tim, looked like she had lip fillers.  I often wonder where these poor people get the money for Botox, fillers and teeth whitening.  Maybe TLC gives them money prior to appearing.  So they look presentable.


----------



## pixiejenna

I finally caught up on the latest episode.

Robert and Annie are a hot mess. He’s clearly played a Jorge and promised her a lifestyle he can’t afford. When the sales clerk at the thrift store is looking at you like you’re insane for telling a woman he’s talking her shopping and brings her to the thrift store, you know your going to have problems. A total complete stranger assessed this dude up in about 5 seconds why hasn’t Annie? The thing is nothing about him says he has cash. He’s very defensive towards her when she complained acting like he did her a solid. He’s also calling her names and putting her down pretty heavily this will progressively get worse.

michael and Julianna will last the longest out of the bunch. He’s trying to impress her with the stretch hummer limo and casually mentions making a porn in it. He’s pretty much as sleazy as we expected him to be. I think that she’s the most genuine person of the group. The necklace he gifted her was just as hideous as he described it lol. She didn’t really seem to like it but was thankful to receive it. Her body language doesn’t say she’s totally comfortable with him quite yet. Make no mistake this is a business transaction. He wants a trophy and she’s seeking security. She’s seeking a better life for her and her family and she’s kind of she’ll shocked by it all. She said something along the lines I hope this really works out. OMFG we finally have a couple in the 90 fiancé who googled info on another country it took 7 years. Who’s that couple Michael’s kids! Legit the two youngest cast members superior brain power, they should sell their skills to all the other cast members and make a killing lol. His kid’s were actually very sweet towards Juliana which I wasn’t expecting based on their snarky remarks the last two episodes.

Emily and Sasha have their baby and it was pretty chaotic. She ends up having a emergency c-section and they strap her down like she’s in a mental ward. He’s in the room with her 10 feet away and can barely even watch them as they rip her open and take the baby out. The baby is quite which is very alarming and for what seems like forever the baby finally  afterwards Emily is back to her grand state of delusion of her perfect family.


Anna and mercil having some pretty rough discussions via a app. I don’t know how much of this i[m buying he seems to speak English relatively well when he wants. The worst part is she’s included her sons in on one of the conversations where he’s basically telling them he won’t tell his family about them until they’re on their deathbed, wtf. The couple I liked the most initially I can’t stand. Even her own body language is saying I know this isn’t right.

Tiana & Syngin won’t make it 90 days. She’s way too dominating for him and wants to dictate every last detail and already fighting about having kids on day 2. He’s much more lax and is ready to be a bartender, firefighter, Hollywood, opera, astronaut lmao. 

And we have a new couple mike and Natalie. He’s just broing out on his farm with his uncle. Natalie tells him that she wants kids and he puts that fire out real fast, she looked really disappointed. He’s low key broke and has a lot of debt she doesn’t know about. Her visa gets delayed and she asks him to come visit her because she can’t come yet. And as any broke guy dose he agrees. He said he bought his family farm to keep it in the family and because of it he amassed credit card debt. I’m curious how much it sounds pretty major if he;s wanting to put off life events like kids. I’m also curious about why he thought he could run the farm better than his family who chose to sell it because of the cost. 


Other 90 fiancé news Jesse has achieved something that Cesar never could do in 4 years he meet Maria IRL!


----------



## arnott

How many freaking Michaels do we have on this show?   Like 3?   And was he trying to paint the pond blue with his uncle?   

Why did Jesse meet Maria?


----------



## jblended

Wait, what? Jesse and Maria? 
Spin off, anyone?


----------



## pixiejenna

He met her after he was robbed of his LV while modeling lol


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> He met her after he was robbed of his LV while modeling lol




Robbed of his LV?!     WTF?

Was it Jesse who wrote,  "So happy to meet with you"  or Maria who wrote that?    I'm guessing Jesse.


----------



## arnott

jblended said:


> Wait, what? Jesse and Maria?
> *Spin off, anyone?*



No,  thank you.    I find them both insufferable.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

RE - Mike and Natalaie - Does Natalie really understand what a rural area he lives in?  I know we complain about Americans not googling other countries to learn but the same is true for some of these Finances.  America is not all big glittery cities as portrayed on TV and in the movies.  Also I think Mike said he has about 27 acres. I don't think that counts as farm, not even a small farm (While I'm no way an expert being born and raised in the city, I do have some relatives who farm in Colorado and N. Dakota, and Southern Ontario, who have several hundred acres and they considered themselves to be small/medium sized depending on the acreage).  And I didn't see any animals or crops that I recall.


----------



## TC1

CanuckBagLover said:


> RE - Mike and Natalaie - Does Natalie really understand what a rural area he lives in?  I know we complain about Americans not googling other countries to learn but the same is true for some of these Finances.  America is not all big glittery cities as portrayed on TV and in the movies.  Also I think Mike said he has about 27 acres. I don't think that counts as farm, not even a small farm (While I'm no way an expert being born and raised in the city, I do have some relatives who farm in Colorado and N. Dakota, and Southern Ontario, who have several hundred acres and they considered themselves to be small/medium sized depending on the acreage).  And I didn't see any animals or crops that I recall.


If her best friend is living there, and married his best friend...I hope she would have told her!


----------



## pixiejenna

I don't think that she has any idea how rural his place is. She looked shocked when he told her things close at 10 pm. You would like to think that her friend would have explained this too her. I wonder if his friend lives in the same town or somewhere more urban. His friend and his wife probably don't know about his debt situation either.


----------



## rockhollow

Jesse is so desperate to continue with '90 Days', I wouldn't be surprised he'll do anything needed to get back on the show. 
I'm sure that's why he has continued to be in contact with Darcy, just in case that gets him back in the fold.
He was even willing to be friends with Angela - but that has hopefully backfired, as Ang is not exactly popular there, at least I hope so.


----------



## rockhollow

SasquatchMike is trying to bat way out of his league. He's trying to scam her (Natalie?) just as much as she is I think.
I'm sure he's been playing the big shot American with plenty of coins to her. 
And as mentioned above, I also can't see her living in the middle of nowhere with that mountain man and his strange uncle.
That whole scene of them trying to tint the pond blue was truly just bizarre - I just couldn't understand any logic to that.
I have to think that the guy Mike said was his friend and with the other Ukraine chick, is either also scamming his lady, or not really a close friend of Mike's.
This is going to be another Ceaser and Marie.


----------



## TC1

rockhollow said:


> Jesse is so desperate to continue with '90 Days', I wouldn't be surprised he'll do anything needed to get back on the show.
> I'm sure that's why he has continued to be in contact with Darcy, just in case that gets him back in the fold.
> He was even willing to be friends with Angela - but that has hopefully backfired, as Ang is not exactly popular there, at least I hope so.


Jesse posted that while he was visiting Maria, all of his stuff was stolen  (I low key wonder if they found any purple lipstick traces at the scene) LOL


----------



## DD101

arnott said:


> No,  thank you.    I find them both insufferable.


In that photo they both look like a couple of smug swindlers.....no thanks.


----------



## arnott

rockhollow said:


> SasquatchMike is trying to bat way out of his league. He's trying to scam her (Natalie?) just as much as she is I think.
> I'm sure he's been playing the big shot American with plenty of coins to her.
> And as mentioned above, I also can't see her living in the middle of nowhere with that mountain man and his strange uncle.
> That whole scene of them trying to tint the pond blue was truly just bizarre - I just couldn't understand any logic to that.
> I have to think that the guy Mike said was his friend and with the other Ukraine chick, is either also scamming his lady, or not really a close friend of Mike's.
> This is going to be another Ceaser and Marie.



LOL @ Sasquatch Mike!    That's one way to differentiate the 3 Michaels!   What are we going to call the other 2?


----------



## rockhollow

arnott said:


> LOL @ Sasquatch Mike!    That's one way to differentiate the 3 Michaels!   What are we going to call the other 2?



yes please think up a name for other two - it's hard to keep them straight. Even the other people on the show, for some reason the nick names stick in my mind better.
They are willing to go on a show like this, the least we can do is pick names for them.


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> Jesse posted that while he was visiting Maria, all of his stuff was stolen  (*I low key wonder if they found any purple lipstick traces at the scene*) LOL



Is that reference to something?        I just remembered that at the Tell All Maria basically described Jesse as her type.   She said Caesar wasn't her type, her type was blonde hair and blue eyes!


----------



## TC1

arnott said:


> Is that reference to something?        I just remembered that at the Tell All Maria basically described Jesse as her type.   She said Caesar wasn't her type, her type was blonde hair and blue eyes!


Her best friend was wearing purple lipstick when she was on 90 day. basically both she and Maria are scammers.


----------



## Porschenality

When Sasquatch Mike told his his internet-order-bride that all the shops and bars close at 10 she seemed surprised. Wtf was that all about? Wouldn’t he have told her about his little town in their many conversations? You normally tell the person you’re about to marry all about the place their going to live wayyyyyy before their arrival. These people suck. 

The producers suck, too, because so much has been leaked about these people. Why oh why can’t they find non-Angelas and Jesses?! 

I do put it on in the background because it’s an entertaining train wreck if there was ever such a thing. I think I’ll put episode 3 on now just for kicks since I haven’t seen it and it’s raining and I’m off today.


----------



## rockhollow

It really does make you wonder what these people talk about - apparently not their lives!
I have a long distance romance, and when we're not together we talk about anything and everything - I'm sure if someone else saw it, they would laugh at the stuff we talk about.

I see on another forum they are saying that Tania and Syngin are already through. I can't say I'm surprised.
He must not have liked living in that little shed in the mom's back yard.
Even thought the couples aren't allow to talk about it,  I guess friends and other family have no problem leaking the facts.
Well at least her friends will be happy - they sure didn't look like they liked the South African Stud.


----------



## TC1

Jesse also met up with Tom. They bonded, apologized and shared stories about being scammed..


----------



## rockhollow

TC1 said:


> Jesse also met up with Tom. They bonded, apologized and shared stories about being scammed..



I don't like that - jerks!
I know that Darcy had/has many faults, but she was always just searching for someone to love her - but sadly she just didn't have the right skills for it.


----------



## arnott

rockhollow said:


> It really does make you wonder what these people talk about - apparently not their lives!
> I have a long distance romance, and when we're not together we talk about anything and everything - I'm sure if someone else saw it, they would laugh at the stuff we talk about.
> 
> I see on another forum they are saying that *Tania and Syngin are already through*. I can't say I'm surprised.
> He must not have liked living in that little shed in the mom's back yard.
> Even thought the couples aren't allow to talk about it,  I guess friends and other family have no problem leaking the facts.
> *Well at least her friends will be happy - they sure didn't look like they liked the South African Stud.*



Good!    I hope she's off to the sperm bank now instead of finding some other poor sucker she can control.

Well at least she was right about one thing.   That her friends come first and they were there before Syngin and will be there after him.  It may not be popular to say but I respected that.   I hate it when some woman abandon their friends whenever a new man comes along.    Jessica Simpson comes to mind!


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> Jesse also met up with Tom. They bonded, apologized and shared stories about being scammed..



Scammed by Darcey?   So Tom and Darcey are through?


----------



## TC1

arnott said:


> Scammed by Darcey?   So Tom and Darcey are through?


Pretty sure they've been done since filming ended and the tell all BS was just that. She was posting pics of some new guy calling him "my king" on her IG.


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> Pretty sure they've been done since filming ended and the tell all BS was just that. She was posting pics of some new guy calling him "my king" on her IG.



Can you post the pic here,  please?   I think her IG is private.   Pathetic how Darcey can't be alone and has to jump into another relationship already...not only that, but worship the guy!   My King?!


----------



## arnott

Okay.    Who else was shocked Bryson has a Porn Star Grandma?!


----------



## jblended

There's a 90 day marathon on in my part of the world today, and I've had it on in the background whilst I've been cleaning the flat. I forgot how insane some of these people are. 

Darcey crying about Tom not sharing her bed?!  And her 45 minute "glam" session in the airport bathroom! 

Angela being trashy in literally every episode, then topping it off with her insanity at the Tell All. 

Best of all, though...
Jesse giving his lecture on finding true love to seniors in a retirement community. 
The producers who set that up must have been taking the mick out of him, but he's so full of himself he thought it would show him in a good light...."working with senior citizens since before I was 16." Yeah, whatever you say, Jesse! 

And right now I'm watching the episode with Tania and Syngen, where he's just arrived and they're standing in the hotel room with her 2 mates....what is that all about?!  Why are they just hanging about in the room? So. Weird.

Even though I've seen these episodes before, I'm still catching myself going:


----------



## CanuckBagLover

arnott said:


> Okay.    Who else was shocked Bryson has a Porn Star Grandma?!


And 4 children by other women!! WTF?
I do not like his fiance  but she should run from this loser.


----------



## TC1

arnott said:


> Can you post the pic here,  please?   I think her IG is private.   Pathetic how Darcey can't be alone and has to jump into another relationship already...not only that, but worship the guy!   My King?!


Her iG is Darceysilva it's not private.She deleted that pic already though after so many comments on it. But I'm sure it's out there in the web universe somewhere.


----------



## pixiejenna

Omfg so Robert has 5 kids with 4 women who are in another state.  Run anny run! I was surprised that Bryson's grandma is a pornstar, I was thinking that she looked a bit too old to be Bryson's mom. Which makes me wonder where's Bryson's mom? I don't recall it being mentioned just that she's not in his life. With Robert making a effort for Bryson to visit with his grandparents of his mom it leads me to believe that she's either incarcerated or passed away. I also don't blame the grandparents to be extremely surprised by anny . Robert basically told them nothing. 

   Sasquatch Mike seems like a dud to natalie's friends but her mom likes him. I think that her friends are genuinely concerned about the financial aspect of it. I wonder how she'll feel when she finds out he's in debt. Also she's living a lot more urban lifestyle than she will if she comes here and lives on his farm.

Tiana and syngin are not going to make it. I don't understand why she lied about the place being ready I'd be pissed too if I was him. Then she acts like she did so much to bring him here, girl check yourself you filled out paperwork and sponsored him . Micromanaging every thing he's doing to fix her mess was exhausting. 

Anna and mursil I don't know why I don't believe that he doesn't understand English better.  He's able to say phrases with ease I feel like he's faking his lack of understanding whenever anyone asks him about something he doesn't want to talk about. 

Michael and juliana have a interesting meal with his ex. She seems to not care about juliana in his life as long as she doesn't parent her kids. I don't blame her for being nervous to meet his exwife. It was sad when she said she didn't feel like a part of the family.  

The new couple I didn't catch any of their names but both girls seem like such sourpusses to be around.  At least she smiled when they met at the airport but that was it. Both girls seemed bored beyond belief and way too much lip fillers. He seems genuinely happy to have her there I feel like he's going to end up being hurt.


----------



## TC1

I have no idea how this new guy can bring his fiancee over from Finland on a K1 when he lives with his parents? Who is footing the bill? 
I've posted before that there was evidence I read online that someone saw on his FB, Mursel took some classes in California, so pretty sure the "I don't speak English" is a ruse. 
Just like this entire series these days.


----------



## TC1

I found a screenshot from a gossip site. He is filtered within an inch of his life 
She edited the post a few times before she deleted it completely.


----------



## Luv n bags

I read somewhere that the Grandma porn star is named Diamond Foxx.  I only saw bits and pieces of this episode, but the grandma has beautiful skin!


----------



## jblended

pixiejenna said:


> Tiana and syngin are not going to make it. I don't understand why she lied about the place being ready I'd be pissed too if I was him. Then she acts like she did so much to bring him here, girl check yourself you filled out paperwork and sponsored him . Micromanaging every thing he's doing to fix her mess was exhausting.



I'm only halfway through this episode but am appalled by Tania's behaviour. She's entitled and bossy and just plain awful! She acts all sweet and fun, and she made all these token gestures with the banner for Syngen, but it's nothing but a ruse. 
She's a pRiNcEsS who has to have things her way and it feels like any man with her would be exhausted and broken-spirited very quickly.
I rarely take an instant dislike to people but, the way she came across, ordering him to clean up the shed as though he was her hired labour got me fuming angry!


----------



## rockhollow

jblended said:


> I'm only halfway through this episode but am appalled by Tania's behaviour. She's entitled and bossy and just plain awful! She acts all sweet and fun, and she made all these token gestures with the banner for Syngen, but it's nothing but a ruse.
> She's a pRiNcEsS who has to have things her way and it feels like any man with her would be exhausted and broken-spirited very quickly.
> I rarely take an instant dislike to people but, the way she came across, ordering him to clean up the shed as though he was her hired labour got me fuming angry!




me too! What's up with this entitlement she's got going on. I was surprised that Sygin didn't leave right then and there.
I was glad to see him pissed that she had lied and the shed was in total shambles.
And worst, she didn't seem to be saying 'let's empty it out and make it our nest'. Sounded like she just wanted to shift stuff around and just use a corner of the space. Her mom must have told her she could live out there, but that it was still going to be a storage area.

I would have backhanded her with all that micro- managing she was doing!
This girl has some issues - I suppose that's why she couldn't find a partner in the US.


----------



## rockhollow

I am not liking Micheal's ex wife as much as I did.
She was coming off as the totally understanding ex-wife, that was cool with Micheal and his sweet little new wife.
But she sure seems to have a completely different outlook last night.
She was coming off way to possessive for my liking.
Goodness, Juliana has only been there a couple of days and is just trying to find her spot. The kids were doing great, really tying to get to know her, the little girl seemed enchanted with her.

So, I don't think we're seeing the true story, or at least glimpses of it last night. The ex was cold and hard, she was basically saying 'there's no spot for you here lady'.

I don't think that being a full time step mom to those children is ever what Juliana wants, but at least their friend.
I think the mom was pissed that the kids seemed to like her.

And what's up with next week - looks like we're going to see the real Micheal come out, telling Juliana she can decorate the house and then balks at the costs?
As some of us have suspected - he's maybe not the millionaire he's playing at being?
And plans to tighten the purse strings an trying to be more in control.


----------



## bisousx

jblended said:


> I'm only halfway through this episode but am appalled by Tania's behaviour. She's entitled and bossy and just plain awful! She acts all sweet and fun, and she made all these token gestures with the banner for Syngen, but it's nothing but a ruse.
> She's a pRiNcEsS who has to have things her way and it feels like any man with her would be exhausted and broken-spirited very quickly.
> I rarely take an instant dislike to people but, the way she came across, ordering him to clean up the shed as though he was her hired labour got me fuming angry!



Tania is perfect for pointing at the TV when sitting next to your man and letting him know how lucky that he didn’t get stuck with someone like her!


----------



## arnott

jblended said:


> There's a 90 day marathon on in my part of the world today, and I've had it on in the background whilst I've been cleaning the flat. I forgot how insane some of these people are.
> 
> Darcey crying about Tom not sharing her bed?!  And her 45 minute "glam" session in the airport bathroom!
> 
> Angela being trashy in literally every episode, then topping it off with her insanity at the Tell All.
> 
> Best of all, though...
> Jesse giving his lecture on finding true love to seniors in a retirement community.
> The producers who set that up must have been taking the mick out of him, but he's so full of himself he thought it would show him in a good light...."working with senior citizens since before I was 16." Yeah, whatever you say, Jesse!
> 
> And right now I'm watching the episode with Tania and Syngen, where he's just arrived and they're standing in the hotel room with her 2 mates....what is that all about?!  Why are they just hanging about in the room? So. Weird.
> 
> Even though I've seen these episodes before, I'm still catching myself going:



Where are you from?


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> Her iG is Darceysilva it's not private.*She deleted that pic already though after so many comments on it.* But I'm sure it's out there in the web universe somewhere.



What were the comments on it?


----------



## arnott

Loren and Darcey were at Chrissy Teigen's Reality TV House Party:


----------



## rockhollow

My shine for the beekeeping couple is losing it's shine. I was rooting for them at the start, but the more we see of them, less so.
Why are they both not putting a big effort into learning more of each others language? They been together for quite a few weeks now in the US and that should be a priority for them both.
Really how long can you keep smiling and nodding at each other.
It almost seems she likes that her can't communicate with anyone, but then gets frustrated that he doesn't seem to understand, and then wanted him to talk to her friends at that party.
The more I see of this couple the more I hope he just goes back to Turkey.


----------



## rockhollow

And surprise, surprise, Robert has more crap in his past. 5 kids with 4 mamas?
Please don't let Anny be the next baby mama.
I don't know what to think about the porn star grandma. Was she overstepping the line with the talk with Anny about birth control, or was she secretly trying to warn her to get away while she can?
I wouldn't be surprised to hear that she helps Robert financially, and feels that gives her the right to ask some of those questions - especially if it involves her grandson.
Really makes you wonder where the baby mama is - and why no one had found out about her?
I'm hoping Anny will come to her senses and gets away.


----------



## pixiejenna

So reddit 90 day fiancé has become a guilty pleasure to read OMG the before and after of Jasmine she was so pretty before she effed up her face. I don’t know why younger people do this she’s aged herself by all the PS.


----------



## TC1

Why someone her age would get so much filler injected to change the shape of her face is beyond me.


----------



## pixiejenna

No idea she looks mid 20’s before after she looks late 30’s early 40’s real housewives botched/frozen face.


----------



## rockhollow

I didn't really pay that much attention to her face until I read so many comments about her, so have gone and rewatched her segment. 
Yikes!
And the seeing these before and after photos, I just don't understand how she would trade her original look for the way she looks now. And of course the sister is equally freakish.
They both look so waxy and strange (nicest word I could think of).

Like many others, I just not buying that it was just a  consequence that the sister just happen to live in the same area - something's fishy here.
Both sisters were seemed quite emotionless. Or as someone else suggested - their faces are frozen.


----------



## bisousx

She wasn’t pretty or memorable looking before the fillers... now she looks plastic but in a Iggy hot thotty kinda way.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> So reddit 90 day fiancé has become a guilty pleasure to read OMG the before and after of Jasmine she was so pretty before she effed up her face. I don’t know why younger people do this she’s aged herself by all the PS.




The difference in her lips!         I thought her nose looked odd on the show, now I see it's because she butchered it.


----------



## arnott

So Anny has a cold and Robert tells her, "I don't want to get sick!".     Being the selfish a$$hole that he is,  I can totally imagine him making her sleep on the couch so she doesn't get himself and Bryson sick!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pixiejenna said:


> So reddit 90 day fiancé has become a guilty pleasure to read OMG the before and after of Jasmine she was so pretty before she effed up her face. I don’t know why younger people do this she’s aged herself by all the PS.




I know! I was getting my haircut the other day when a young woman, who looked to be about in her late 20s was talking loudly to her stylist about getting botox to prevent wrinkles and she was also thinking of fillers.  I was thinking WTF!  I really wanted to take her aside and say what are you thinking!! She was pretty and didn't have any wrinkles.  (I'm 54).  I really feel those procedures are completely unnecessary at that age and the whole thing about using botox to prevent wrinkles is more of marketing ploy by cosmetic surgeons to expand their potential customer base, especially at that age.  She should save her money - I think the best to look young, is to stay out of the sun, don't smoke, don't drink excessively and lead a healthy lifestyle through diet and exercise.


----------



## EmmJay

pixiejenna said:


> So reddit 90 day fiancé has become a guilty pleasure to read OMG the before and after of Jasmine she was so pretty before she effed up her face. I don’t know why younger people do this she’s aged herself by all the PS.



She, as do others, looks like a startled lion and well beyond her actual age.


----------



## Luv n bags

CanuckBagLover said:


> I know! I was getting my haircut the other day when a young woman, who looked to be about in her late 20s was talking loudly to her stylist about getting botox to prevent wrinkles and she was also thinking of fillers.  I was thinking WTF!  I really wanted to take her aside and say what are you thinking!! She was pretty and didn't have any wrinkles.  (I'm 54).  I really feel those procedures are completely unnecessary at that age and the whole thing about using botox to prevent wrinkles is more of marketing ploy by cosmetic surgeons to expand their potential customer base, especially at that age.  She should save her money - I think the best to look young, is to stay out of the sun, don't smoke, don't drink excessively and lead a healthy lifestyle through diet and exercise.



ITA!
I don’t understand the Botox/filler situation with this young women.
My mom has zero wrinkles.  Never spent any time in the sun in her life.  Sis has zero wrinkles.  Same thing with her - no sun.  I have wrinkles - too much sunbathing!


----------



## rockhollow

Miso Fine said:


> ITA!
> I don’t understand the Botox/filler situation with this young women.
> My mom has zero wrinkles.  Never spent any time in the sun in her life.  Sis has zero wrinkles.  Same thing with her - no sun.  I have wrinkles - too much sunbathing!



LOL - I just don't understand either.
I have lots of wrinkles, and proudly wear them.


----------



## rockhollow

from over on redit - this is Bryson's mom - she is supposedly in jail at the moment .


----------



## Luv n bags

No wonder “she just packed up and left”.  Lol


----------



## pixiejenna

rockhollow said:


> from over on redit - this is Bryson's mom - she is supposedly in jail at the moment .
> View attachment 4602939



Thanks for posting. I went over there to find out the tea on her after the last episode because I figured they had it but not at the time. My two guesses were she’s either in jail or passed away. Now I’ll have to check them out and find out what she did lol.


----------



## rockhollow

pixiejenna said:


> Thanks for posting. I went over there to find out the tea on her after the last episode because I figured they had it but not at the time. My two guesses were she’s either in jail or passed away. Now I’ll have to check them out and find out what she did lol.



and please come back and tell us - it's a jungle over there and there is so much chat, you can get lost and forget what you were looking for.
I don't know why these people don't realize you can't keep secrets and be on a reality show, it all comes out.


----------



## pixiejenna

rockhollow said:


> and please come back and tell us - it's a jungle over there and there is so much chat, you can get lost and forget what you were looking for.
> I don't know why these people don't realize you can't keep secrets and be on a reality show, it all comes out.



It’s such a rabbit hole lol. She’s apparently on the run possibly in Texas, she’s 29 years old. She’s been arrested for burglary, felony battery, in 2012 in 2016 she’s was arrested for DV and assaulting a PO. Robert called the cops because she was on a rampage(Bryson was home at the time) and when they came she refused to stop and then went after the responding officers. Robert had a no contact order in place. Guess that partly explains Bryson’s out of control behavior, he gets it from his mama. Which leads to believe that she has some mental illness and that Bryson’s actions are the beginning symptoms of it. All kids get hyper and have off days but he’s on a another level, and Robert seems to ignore it waiting for him to tire himself out. Also porn grandma is only 5 years older than Robert!  They have also speculated that porn grandma probably helps Robert out financially since he’s just a Uber driver lol, and that’s probably why she gets regular visits with Bryson.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pixiejenna said:


> It’s such a rabbit hole lol. She’s apparently on the run possibly in Texas, she’s 29 years old. She’s been arrested for burglary, felony battery, in 2012 in 2016 she’s was arrested for DV and assaulting a PO. Robert called the cops because she was on a rampage(Bryson was home at the time) and when they came she refused to stop and then went after the responding officers. Robert had a no contact order in place. Guess that partly explains Bryson’s out of control behavior, he gets it from his mama. Which leads to believe that she has some mental illness and that Bryson’s actions are the beginning symptoms of it. All kids get hyper and have off days but he’s on a another level, and Robert seems to ignore it waiting for him to tire himself out. Also porn grandma is only 5 years older than Robert!  They have also speculated that porn grandma probably helps Robert out financially since he’s just a Uber driver lol, and that’s probably why she gets regular visits with Bryson.


Thanks for finding this out.  His mother obviously has problems and while I agree Bryson has behavioral issues, I thinks its premature to speculate he has some mental illness.  It could be that a chaotic/abusive home environment with his mother, his father not having the best parenting skills, is contributing to his behavioral issues.  But the worse thing to do, in my opinion, is having him filmed which I think in his case probably exacerbates his behavior and introducing yet another destablizing figure into his life, Anna, who I don't think is going to stick around, yet he seems to be forming emotional ties with her.


----------



## pixiejenna

Bryson is what 4-5 years old so the last time he saw his mom he was 1-2 years old. Her fit of rage was probably the last time he saw her given the arrest and protection order in place. Robert has kids but he doesn’t come off as a strong father figure, he comes off as just existing with his son. I agree that filming Bryson isn’t what’s best for him. I also don’t know how long anny will be around and I don’t see her in it for the long run. Given his age and how young he was when his mom left his life I’m not surprised that he’s already attached to anny because he wants a mom. Anny kind of puzzles me to be honest, Robert isn’t attractive, doesn’t have a good personality, or have money: why is she with him? He’s extremely defensive towards her it honestly makes me think of a pimp controlling his hoes kind of behavior.


----------



## arnott

How would you all feel if your new boyfriend wanted you to delete all the pictures you have of your ex?


----------



## rockhollow

I also have to wonder if there have been 'other moms' in Bryson's short life. 
I don't know lots about children, but he seemed troubled.
As someone else mentioned it was surprising as well that Bryson wasn't more clingy to the grandparents if he sees them so much. 
I like Anny, she's rough around the edges, but I think she must have come from quite desperate times if she even contemplating married Robert for an escape.
She said she wanted designer named stuff, but I think those were just names to her. It was evident in how happy she was with cheapish undergarments.


And thank you pixiejenna for finding out more on the mom. See, nothing is secret for very long with all the sleuths on the internet.


----------



## arnott

Was Anny's LV that she was wearing while meeting Bryson's Grandparents real?


----------



## EmmJay

arnott said:


> Was Anny's LV that she was wearing while meeting Bryson's Grandparents real?


Absolutely not. It’s was a swap meet DR version of the Favorite.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pixiejenna said:


> Bryson is what 4-5 years old so the last time he saw his mom he was 1-2 years old. Her fit of rage was probably the last time he saw her given the arrest and protection order in place. Robert has kids but he doesn’t come off as a strong father figure, he comes off as just existing with his son. I agree that filming Bryson isn’t what’s best for him. I also don’t know how long anny will be around and I don’t see her in it for the long run. Given his age and how young he was when his mom left his life I’m not surprised that he’s already attached to anny because he wants a mom. Anny kind of puzzles me to be honest, Robert isn’t attractive, doesn’t have a good personality, or have money: why is she with him? He’s extremely defensive towards her it honestly makes me think of a pimp controlling his hoes kind of behavior.



I think Robert clearly catfished Anna, leading her to believe he had more money than he has.  I think she is coming to terms with the hard reality of the situation and if she's smart she'll go back to the D.R.  I don't believe she loves Robert - I think she's just in it a for a Green Card.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

arnott said:


> How would you all feel if your new boyfriend wanted you to delete all the pictures you have of your ex?


It would depend upon the type of pictures.  If  the ex was the mother of my new boyfriend's child, I wouldn't have a problem with my new boyfriend keeping family photos - of them together as a family, mother/son pics.  But I would want my new boyfriend to delete photos of just him and his ex and especially any romantic/sexy photos of his ex.


----------



## rockhollow

yes, we all have a past, so some photos would stay, but agree CBL, any cosy, sexy couple photos would not be acceptable.

We all know just from watching what's happening with Robert and Anny, that he certainly played the big man with lots of coins, making Anny think she's hit the jackpot. I can image Robert splashing cash during his 8 hours in DR. Just coming to see her on a cruise ship would impress someone in her situation.
And because he paid for her to come, she'll be feeling a bit trapped.


----------



## arnott

^ What about Wedding Pictures with an ex?   I have a friend who kept the Wedding Pics of her and her ex-husband  (who she is totally over and has no contact with) because, "I'll never look that pretty again".   Also, some Wedding Pictures are artistically beautiful, like out of a magazine.


----------



## bisousx

arnott said:


> How would you all feel if your new boyfriend wanted you to delete all the pictures you have of your ex?



totally OK with me

edit: if I was looking real good in the photos, I’d crop him out and save it lol


----------



## pixiejenna

CanuckBagLover said:


> I think Robert clearly catfished Anna, leading her to believe he had more money than he has.  I think she is coming to terms with the hard reality of the situation and if she's smart she'll go back to the D.R.  I don't believe she loves Robert - I think she's just in it a for a Green Card.



I don't even think that he catfished her nothing about him says I have money. I half think that she is trying to get away from something in the DR. I think that she thought life in America would be glamorous and Robert is far from that lol. She's been very clear about her expectations but I also don't think that she's listening to his answers to her expectations. She's expecting a pretty woman experience lol.


----------



## pixiejenna

I don't recall if we discussed this but Michael's ex called out TLC for editing the dinner scene.  When she told juliana that she didn't want her to parent they cut her off mid sentence.  The rest of the sentence was because she's adjusting to new country, home, relationship and didn't want her to have the added pressure of being a parent to max and cece. Honestly I believe his ex 100% the dinner scene was very edited people on reddit pointed out that the wine changed colors and no way juliana could have drank that much wine given her size and be sober. TLC is lazy at editing period.

https://www.cheatsheet.com/entertai...out-producers-for-irresponsible-editing.html/


----------



## arnott

bisousx said:


> totally OK with me
> 
> edit: if I was looking real good in the photos, I’d crop him out and save it lol



   For some women it's their only time having full on professional hair and makeup, and it's their one day to be a princess.  Also professional wedding photographers are super expensive so I don't fault women for not deleting their wedding pictures.


----------



## TC1

Gosh, this season is so boring. The girl from Finland is like a robot..


----------



## pixiejenna

I didn’t catch the first half hour but I feel like pillow talk filled me enough lol. Pillow talk drop pao and Russ Pao makes every scene all about her and it’s exhausting.

Robert and anny - the boxer pretty much summed up the situation up in the hour he spent with them pretty well 2 months tops. We actually saw anny smile for the first time, and it wasn’t at Robert lol. The meal with Bryson’s grandparents was tiring the approach was rough but porn grandma is 100% right in what she said.

Emily is so stupid, stayed in Russia for him to bond with the baby and he spends maybe 5 hours a week with him. He’s also up to some shady business because no one is personal training for 17 hours a day. He also must not want to come to America as bad as he claimed if he didn’t apply for the visa when she asked him too, girl that’s stalling.

tainia and sygin she’s literally setting him up for failure. Forcing him to meet the family all at once then them bombarding him about when they’re going to have a baby. Then dropping the bombshell that she’s spending a month of their 90 days away to ‘Learn’ in Costa Rica. What the hell is he supposed to do for an entire month in a shed at her moms? She literally gives zero effs about anyone other than herself. She can’t even get the she shed ready for him but she can plan a trip to another country for education to become a witch doctor lol.

Sasquatch mike and Natalie have a heart to heart and she wants kids. That would have been the perfect time to talk about why you want to wait. Her friend gills him and we find out his religion is aliens, I think we now know what the hickup is in the visa application lmao. I will give Sasquatch mike credit he did way better at running than I expected him too. I also think that Natalie left her ex because he didn’t want to have kids.

julianna and Michael go furniture shopping for the ugliest 14,000 couch I’ve ever seen. The move is stressful for everyone but Juliana because she only has 2 suitcases worth of stuff. She is overwhelmed by the house because of how grand it is compared to where she came from and confessed to stealing food from the neighbors because they had none. They address the car issue and it was what we were thinking, she’s setting herself up because she wasn’t expecting to get the visa. She says her sister is using it as a taxi, at the very least they have a car to sleep in if they can’t pay the rent.

Jasmine clearly doesn’t want to meet Blake’s friends. On one hand I want to sympathize because she’s probably still jet-legged but on the other hand she doesn’t seem to want to do anything so far. I also don’t understand why she was offended by then drinking. Saying that drinking alcohol is putting poison in your body. As someone who has injected her face to the point that it can barely move with poison, maybe she should be less judgmental.  She comes off as very stand offish like she just wants to be alone.


----------



## bisousx

Julianna has a good setup compared to any other cast member.. generous husband, his cordial and supportive ex, great stepchildren, and if all goes south, then she can easily nab someone else with her looks and sweet personality. With that adorable face and voice, it would be hard to tell her true intentions if she has any.. at least she was honest about the car. Curious how much it cost.
Michael’s ex wife gave an interview where she said Julianna had a very difficult life before coming to the US and as a child, she worked in sweatshops before she started modeling. I can understand how Julianna doesn’t want to show off her comfortable new life to her family. Even if she did work as an escort, seems like she had no other choice. I’m happy for her.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

I like Natalie. She seems genuine, with no hidden agenda, and a nice person. I like her mother too!  She seems to have a pretty good life in KIev (her apartment is quite nice I think). I think she is going to be extremely disappointed in life with Sasquatch  Mike in the middle of nowhere in Washington State.  He's not being honest with her.  She says she left her husband because he didn't want children which I'm sure is true, but he also seemed to be playing a jetset lifestyle and I wouldn't be surprised if there was another woman (or women) involved. I just hope her friends shake her into some sense into her.  Mike isn't worth it. Her heart is going to get broken again.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

arnott said:


> For some women it's their only time having full on professional hair and makeup, and it's their one day to be a princess.  Also professional wedding photographers are super expensive so I don't fault women for not deleting their wedding pictures.


Also, it is a significant moment in one's life, even if the marriage ultimately ends in divorce.


----------



## TC1

CanuckBagLover said:


> Also, it is a significant moment in one's life, even if the marriage ultimately ends in divorce.


Right! I kept my wedding pics and an album of the occasion (it's in a storage bin, not like it's out on display!) in case some day my daughter wanted to see them, or who was at our wedding, etc.


----------



## TC1

pixiejenna said:


> I didn’t catch the first half hour but I feel like pillow talk filled me enough lol. Pillow talk drop pao and Russ Pao makes every scene all about her and it’s exhausting.
> 
> Robert and anny - the boxer pretty much summed up the situation up in the hour he spent with them pretty well 2 months tops. We actually saw anny smile for the first time, and it wasn’t at Robert lol. The meal with Bryson’s grandparents was tiring the approach was rough but porn grandma is 100% right in what she said.
> 
> Emily is so stupid, stayed in Russia for him to bond with the baby and he spends maybe 5 hours a week with him. He’s also up to some shady business because no one is personal training for 17 hours a day. He also must not want to come to America as bad as he claimed if he didn’t apply for the visa when she asked him too, girl that’s stalling.
> 
> tainia and sygin she’s literally setting him up for failure. Forcing him to meet the family all at once then them bombarding him about when they’re going to have a baby. Then dropping the bombshell that she’s spending a month of their 90 days away to ‘Learn’ in Costa Rica. What the hell is he supposed to do for an entire month in a shed at her moms? She literally gives zero effs about anyone other than herself. She can’t even get the she shed ready for him but she can plan a trip to another country for education to become a witch doctor lol.
> 
> Sasquatch mike and Natalie have a heart to heart and she wants kids. That would have been the perfect time to talk about why you want to wait. Her friend gills him and we find out his religion is aliens, I think we now know what the hickup is in the visa application lmao. I will give Sasquatch mike credit he did way better at running than I expected him too. I also think that Natalie left her ex because he didn’t want to have kids.
> 
> julianna and Michael go furniture shopping for the ugliest 14,000 couch I’ve ever seen. The move is stressful for everyone but Juliana because she only has 2 suitcases worth of stuff. She is overwhelmed by the house because of how grand it is compared to where she came from and confessed to stealing food from the neighbors because they had none. They address the car issue and it was what we were thinking, she’s setting herself up because she wasn’t expecting to get the visa. She says her sister is using it as a taxi, at the very least they have a car to sleep in if they can’t pay the rent.
> 
> Jasmine clearly doesn’t want to meet Blake’s friends. On one hand I want to sympathize because she’s probably still jet-legged but on the other hand she doesn’t seem to want to do anything so far. I also don’t understand why she was offended by then drinking. Saying that drinking alcohol is putting poison in your body. As someone who has injected her face to the point that it can barely move with poison, maybe she should be less judgmental.  She comes off as very stand offish like she just wants to be alone.


Emily being shocked that Sasha wants nothing to do with being a parent is comical. You didn't look around and notice he was like that with the other two?. 
Yeah, he's at the gym 17 hours a day....no doubt looking for his next conquest. He says all the women end up the same after they have children......Um, no asshat..it's YOU that's the same.


----------



## jblended

TC1 said:


> He says all the women end up the same after they have children......Um, no asshat..it's YOU that's the same.



This comment has made my day! 

I like Natalie and Juliana so far. I realise that Juliana is in it for the money, but she is still humble and seems so genuine and honest.
Natalie is such a sweetheart, as is her mother. Shame that Mike will be stringing her along for ages before she wakes up to the reality of his situation (both the debt and the fact that he won't have kids with her).


----------



## rockhollow

Well, sadly from the commercials, Angela will be back next week - not looking forward to that!!!

There is just something off about Jasmine.
It didn't look like that big of a deal to meet his friends - it looked pretty casual.
She seems so uninterested in his life, but keeps saying they are going to get married. There are lots of red flags in this relationship.
And I don't blame his parents on bit for not wanting them to set up house in their home. They have been probably trying to ease Blake out and get his own life, why would they want his girlfriend/ wife to be to move in with them.
I wonder who paid for Jasmine to come to America?


----------



## rockhollow

Anny sure seems to brighten up with the boxing coach - that's the most animated we've seen her since  coming to America.
Can't blame her, he was talking to her nicely. Robert always sound so condescending to her whenever he speaks.
He wants total control of everything. I can image the way he speaks to her when the cameras aren't there.

And got to say, I'm liking the porn grandma more, she really does seem concerned with Bryson - I'm sure she can see that Robert is a sh*t dad and that the little boy is troubled.

Again, I hope Anny can find some other latin people, or anyone to be her friend outside of Robert. She might not feel so trapped then and start to see her situation is not good. The price for a green card with Robert is too much.


----------



## rockhollow

Where were the brothers last night on 'Pillow Talk' - they are the best.
Please get rid of Pao and Russ. She is really trying way to hard to bag her spot on the show.
Still finding pillow talk very amusing.
They better bring the brothers back!!


----------



## TC1

rockhollow said:


> Well, sadly from the commercials, Angela will be back next week - not looking forward to that!!!
> 
> There is just something off about Jasmine.
> It didn't look like that big of a deal to meet his friends - it looked pretty casual.
> She seems so uninterested in his life, but keeps saying they are going to get married. There are lots of red flags in this relationship.
> And I don't blame his parents on bit for not wanting them to set up house in their home. They have been probably trying to ease Blake out and get his own life, why would they want his girlfriend/ wife to be to move in with them.
> I wonder who paid for Jasmine to come to America?


I wonder who paid for the K1 too!! Also, Jasmine "I don't talk when I'm eating, I just focus on eating"  she can't stand Blake, and he's oblivious.


----------



## jblended

I'm thinking since Jasmine's sister won the green card lottery, they went searching for a guy online who would be able to bring Jasmine over to the US on a K1. Blake was the one who took the bait.
She clearly has no interest in him, she just wants the green card so she can join her sister and they can start their new lives in America together.


----------



## Luv n bags

rockhollow said:


> Well, sadly from the commercials, Angela will be back next week - not looking forward to that!!!
> 
> There is just something off about Jasmine.
> It didn't look like that big of a deal to meet his friends - it looked pretty casual.
> She seems so uninterested in his life, but keeps saying they are going to get married. There are lots of red flags in this relationship.
> And I don't blame his parents on bit for not wanting them to set up house in their home. They have been probably trying to ease Blake out and get his own life, why would they want his girlfriend/ wife to be to move in with them.
> I wonder who paid for Jasmine to come to America?



Who paid for all of her plastic surgery?? My friend thought she was in her 40’s.


----------



## pixiejenna

I’m disappointed that big Ang is back next week.


----------



## Luv n bags

That baby is huge! Sasha and that girl’s baby.  I forgot her name


----------



## EmmJay

Miso Fine said:


> That baby is huge! Sasha and that girl’s baby.  I forgot her name


Emily


----------



## Luv n bags

EmmJay said:


> Emily



Yes, that’s it.  Thanks


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Apparently Taina has a go fund me page for her trip to Costa Rica.


----------



## TC1

Must 


CanuckBagLover said:


> Apparently Taina has a go fund me page for her trip to Costa Rica.


Must be a different one? filming for this season wrapped awhile ago..maaybe this time she'll let Syngin come this time?


----------



## rockhollow

I saw the 'go fund' me page, that girl is crazy. Tania was asking for the cost of her whole trip, listing first the cost for the course and accommodations and then also asking for the plane fare as well. I just hope that people weren't silly enough to send her any funds.

And Taina better be careful leaving Syngin home alone all that time. Her mother looked like she was a party girl, she might want Syngin to keep her company in that hot tub.


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> Must
> 
> Must be a different one? filming for this season wrapped awhile ago..maaybe this time she'll let Syngin come this time?



What?   They're still together?        I thought it was reported earlier in this thread that they had already broken up.


----------



## arnott

CanuckBagLover said:


> Apparently Taina has a go fund me page for her trip to Costa Rica.



Oh  brother.             She is getting up there with Loren as the most annoying cast member of all time.


----------



## pixiejenna

I think that Tania far passed Lauren in the annoying department like episode two. I didn’t know that she has a go fund me for a vacation “school”. I can’t imagine people are dumb enough to give her lazy @ss money. Maybe I need to start a go fund me so people can send me free money.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> I think that Tania far passed Lauren in the annoying department like episode two. I didn’t know that she has a go fund me for a vacation “school”. I can’t imagine people are dumb enough to give her lazy @ss money.* Maybe I need to start a go fund me so people can send me free money.*



LOL!    I saw Loren talking about Tania in a commercial for Pillow Talk.   Even Loren said, "This girl is too much!"            I'm sure Tania has somehow convinced herself that her entitled ass deserves the money!


----------



## arnott

CanuckBagLover said:


> Also, it is a significant moment in one's life, even if the marriage ultimately ends in divorce.



Wow, I didn't expect anyone to actually agree with me!       I've always thought that even if the marriage ends up a total sh*tshow,  that doesn't take away the fact that the Wedding was a beautiful event.   I'm able to separate the two.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

arnott said:


> Wow, I didn't expect anyone to actually agree with me!       I've always thought that even if the marriage ends up a total sh*tshow,  that doesn't take away the fact that the Wedding was a beautiful event.   I'm able to separate the two.


Well my parents divorced and I'm glad I have the photos of the marriage.  My Mom looked beautiful, (I love  her gown) and my Dad was young and handsome, and at that moment they were happy and hopeful about the future. I'm glad that was feeling was captured.


----------



## EmmJay

Akinyi is pregnant and she’s still in Kenya.


----------



## TC1

I'm shocked Angela would let Michael meet with this group of ex-pats...there's a lot of young ladies there! LOL
Dang his uncle has about 20 kids!! I thought at first he was visiting a school 
Jasmin living at Blake's parents by herself is weird. Why wouldn't she stay with her sister then?


----------



## TC1

EmmJay said:


> Akinyi is pregnant and she’s still in Kenya.


Benjamin still on that dowry payment plan? Sheesh that guy is useless


----------



## EmmJay

TC1 said:


> Benjamin still on that dowry payment plan? Sheesh that guy is useless


It’s about to be dowry and child support.


----------



## TC1

EmmJay said:


> It’s about to be dowry and child support.


I read he doesn't pay it to his ex for Grayson...so good luck to her!


----------



## pixiejenna

I didn’t know that akini got her anchor baby, interesting to see if she ever makes it over to the US now.

Big Ang getting Botox dramatic AF. She’s screaming at the top of her lungs and her friend talking about looking natural when her own face is plastic lol. I think that the expats mykul was interviewing/hanging out with were paid actors. I also don’t understand why she thinks that he’s going to pay mr.mom to all her grandkids.

Sygin is sentenced to be his MIL’s personal ground keeper for the next 30 days. Tania calling him the clingyist guy ever after she ditches him maybe a week or two after he came to another country for her is obnoxious.

Emily just talking to Sasha makes me want to smack him across the head. He body shames her after having his baby, then gets upset at the prospect of having to watch his own kid while she goes to work to support him. Apparently her family is supposed to watch the baby so he can get his workouts on. she’s still so delusional about how this is going to end. I was surprised that he cried when leaving. 

Anna and Mursel just flat out disgust me at this point. All of her kids are telling her that they don’t want them to get married. He’s keeping her kids a secret from his own family, I don’t blame them for not liking him. She is putting a man before her kids and he doesn’t even respect them.

Juliana and Michael need a wedding planner for their wedding even the wedding planners don’t seem to be taking them seriously. Also 50-100K on a wedding for 35-40 people WTF is that going towards? That;s more than a thousand dollars per person. I think that he;s using his ex to bring up the awkward topics with julianna because he doesn’t have the balls to do it himself. He also seems to really enjoy holding his money over her, pretty much every episode he’s repeatedly talked about how poor she is. The mind eff with him is strong. I was surprised to hear she’s also been married before she’s so young. It kind of sounded like it was more of a transactional marriage then one of love. Like her parents pawned her off on the first guy they could. Which is sad since she focuses so much on taking care of her family and they’re pimping her out.

Blake had to know that his parents weren’t going to let them live together. I don’t understand why they’re acting like they are going to be in a long distance relationship because they aren’t going to live under the same roof. Also why not have jasmine live with her sister if she;s only 10 minutes from where he lives and his brother is farther away. I think that his parents were friendly towards her, her hug was awkward.


----------



## daisychainz

Did anyone else notice the spelling on Syngin's rock?


----------



## TC1

daisychainz said:


> Did anyone else notice the spelling on Syngin's rock?


Sure did SUGER!


----------



## EmmJay

TC1 said:


> Sure did SUGER!


That’s their thing of misspelling sugar and quoting Dumb and Dumber, “I love you a lot.” It was misspelled on the sign she made for him in NYC.


----------



## TC1

Oh, they're Dumb & Dumber alright.


----------



## daisychainz

EmmJay said:


> That’s their thing of misspelling sugar and quoting Dumb and Dumber, “I love you a lot.” It was misspelled on the sign she made for him in NYC.


Thank you for explaining! I didn't hear that part or see that episode.


----------



## rockhollow

I'm sorry, but I don't believe that Micheal is planning to spend the amount of money the wedding planner was talking about for their wedding.
As soon as it was suggested they get married at their home, I knew that something was up.
I bet the figure will be closer to $10K
And I am sure the ex who just got married, spent more on her wedding. But maybe it going to be that she (the ex) has more funds than Micheal.
I know that Julianna said with the language she didn't really understand the talk about the pre-nup, but I have doubts, I think she understands more than she lets on.

And I agree with another font that Micheal likes to have the ex bring up touchy subjects.
I never could really understand the whole concept of a pre-nup, just seems like a real downer right before you get married and say your vows - but then when I got married we meant our vows.
I at least hope that Julianne gets to have her own lawyer.


----------



## rockhollow

I guess Angela and Micheal are just too juicy to not bring back. I'm not sure why, it seems so many of us watching didn't want them back, but I suppose we are just a small section of the people that watch this show.

I'm sure we're going to see repercussions about Micheal meeting with those ex-pats. Angela isn't going to like that, and Micheal will be paying for that.
I want to feel sorry for Micheal, but he seems to be happy to have Angela brow-beat and dominate him, so I guess he's getting what he wants.
But I think he's going to disappointed once he arrives in America. I know that Angela has promised him a child somehow, but I don't believe her. She'll have many excuses, but I just can't see her really wanted to spend all that time and funds.


----------



## TC1

rockhollow said:


> I guess Angela and Micheal are just too juicy to not bring back. I'm not sure why, it seems so many of us watching didn't want them back, but I suppose we are just a small section of the people that watch this show.
> 
> I'm sure we're going to see repercussions about Micheal meeting with those ex-pats. Angela isn't going to like that, and Micheal will be paying for that.
> I want to feel sorry for Micheal, but he seems to be happy to have Angela brow-beat and dominate him, so I guess he's getting what he wants.
> But I think he's going to disappointed once he arrives in America. I know that Angela has promised him a child somehow, but I don't believe her. She'll have many excuses, but I just can't see her really wanted to spend all that time and funds.


I don't think Michael is granted a visa. Perhaps the interviewers realized big Ang already has her hands full supporting 8 other people and her other daughter is a pedophile.


----------



## pixiejenna

I also think that mykul was denied the visa. I think I read somewhere that is why he was crying in the previews. I also don’t think that big Ang can finically support him in addition to the grandkids that she already takes care of. Isn’t her pedo daughter serving time? If so she’s a full time care giver to her grandkids.


----------



## pixiejenna

Rumor has it that Tarik and dean were kicked off pillow talk because of homophobic/transphobic comments dean made on a podcast talking about Timothy and jenniffer. I haven’t heard it and have no desire to seek it out. But I don’t know why they’d “fire” them over comments made outside of TLC but airing Jenniffer repeatedly calling Timothy a pu$$y and calling him gay too his face repeatedly is a ok in their book, it seems hypocritical imo. I’m sure what ever he said was awful he has verbal diarrhea. It’s also rumored that Tarik will be back in the 90 day world probably on the other way. He’s “living” in the Philippines at the moment. This explains why we are getting more Pao and Russ *gags* I feel like Annie and David and Tarik and dean basically carry the show. Lauren and alexi are ok but not entertaining, Molly and her bestie are boring. Pao and Russ add nothing whatsoever to the show. Even Darcy and her sister were more entertaining than Pao turning everything about herself.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> I was surprised to hear she’s also been married before she’s so young. It kind of sounded like it was more of a transactional marriage then one of love. Like her parents pawned her off on the first guy they could. Which is sad since she focuses so much on taking care of her family and they’re pimping her out.



I wouldn't be surprised if Juliana's parents sold her to her first husband since her family wasn't even present at that wedding.


----------



## rockhollow

well, I will be very sad if Dean and Tarik have been kicked off the show.
I agree with you, pixiejenna, I like Anna and David and the brothers the best.
I don't mind the other couples but dislike Pao and Russ are terrible, she overtalks him all the time, and tries and turn all situations to her. She's trying way to hard to relevant and funny, and failing at both.
I was hoping the brothers were going to maybe get their own show.


----------



## TC1

I saw a post saying that Danielle and her friend were going to be on Pillow Talk. Dean is pretty funny, but I could do without him saying "lil mamma" every 5 seconds. Pao is terrible, Molly is boring.. Annie & David are pretty good.


----------



## bisousx

Dean and Tarik (and Dean's crushes on any semi-attractive female cast members) are the only reason I watch Pillow Talk.


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> *I saw a post saying that Danielle and her friend were going to be on Pillow Talk.* Dean is pretty funny, but I could do without him saying "lil mamma" every 5 seconds. Pao is terrible, Molly is boring.. Annie & David are pretty good.



Ooh, I wonder if it's the same friend who someone on here nicknamed, "Big Red"!   I don't remember her real name but I think she drove Danielle to the courthouse.   I say bring on Danielle and get rid of Pao and Loren!


----------



## rockhollow

arnott said:


> Ooh, I wonder if it's the same friend who someone on here nicknamed, "Big Red"!   I don't remember her real name but I think she drove Danielle to the courthouse.   I say bring on Danielle and get rid of Pao and Loren!


 
Not so fond of Danielle, but with take her over Pao - I'll take anyone over her.
If they did kick  the brothers off for saying some racy comments, that's really not fair, they have them on this show to make racy comments.


----------



## bisousx

Have to admit I enjoyed watching the exchange between Sasha and the sister. Sis has a chip on her shoulder, which was apparent at the airport... I would never serve my family or guests a crap “breakfast” like that as I welcome them to my home for the first time (esp if I wasn’t busy and had the whole day available).


----------



## bisousx

I have nothing against prenups, but it feels wrong for this old creep (Michael) to take a naive young girl (Juliana) out of her country and not ensure she is taken care of her for at least an adjustment period in the prenup.


----------



## livethelake

Can we talk about Angela's mother?   WTF was on her chin?


----------



## TC1

livethelake said:


> Can we talk about Angela's mother?   WTF was on her chin?


It looked to me like she had recently fallen and it was a scrape/scab of some kind.


----------



## mrsinsyder

livethelake said:


> Can we talk about Angela's mother?   WTF was on her chin?


I've read elsewhere she has skin cancer.


----------



## livethelake

TC1 said:


> It looked to me like she had recently fallen and it was a scrape/scab of some kind.


I initially thought she had a soul patch.  But after rewatching it did look like a scab



mrsinsyder said:


> I've read elsewhere she has skin cancer.


Holy crap.  I hope she is seeing a dr because it looked scary and painful


----------



## TC1

Ang works at a care home..right? so hopefully she's able to care for her mom's needs.


----------



## livethelake

TC1 said:


> Ang works at a care home..right? so hopefully she's able to care for her mom's needs.


One would hope


----------



## arnott

If those are Michael's Uncle's kids, wouldn't they be his cousins, not his nieces and nephews?


----------



## EmmJay

arnott said:


> If those are Michael's Uncle's kids, wouldn't they be his cousins, not his nieces and nephews?


They would be. However, I have a lot of cousins who are much older than me and I  was told by my parents at an early age to refer to them as aunt/uncle. Perhaps, the same applies to Michael’s situation.


----------



## daisychainz

Emily's mother is so pretty, I seriously thought it was a sister.


----------



## arnott

EmmJay said:


> They would be. However, I have a lot of cousins who are much older than me and I  was told by my parents at an early age to refer to them as aunt/uncle. Perhaps, the same applies to Michael’s situation.



I have a few first cousins I'm over 20 years older than but I still refer to them as my cousins.   The ones I'd be more likely to refer to as my nieces and nephews would be my first cousin's kids.   They are supposed to be called my second cousins, right?    So that's kind of weird to call them my cousins as well since they are from another generation.   In Michael's case if it was his Uncle's kids, those would be his first cousins.


----------



## rockhollow

I don't think want any of the  couples this season to make it. There seems to be all poorly suited to each other.

Another week, where we just get to dislike Robert more and more.
What kind of a sick trick is that, taking Anny to see that apartment that he has no intention of renting.
Anny spilling more and more of the truth - Robert made all these extravagant offers to her about what life would be like in America once she came. But now here, she's feeling trapped.

I can hardly even comment on the sleeping scene of the the three of them in the bed. There were so many wrong things about that. That little boy will suffer from no rules or guidance. 

I am sure one of the reasons Robert probably works for Urber is to hide the amount of his earning and not have to support all the other children of his.
Very typical dead beat dad behaviour.


----------



## rockhollow

How will Emily ever be happy with this guy?
She met him at the gym and even though he was married to someone else, she had an affair with him.
She knows the moment she lets him out of her sight, the pattern will continue.
And with the sister not feeling Sasha at all and keeping her foot on his neck, he'll be ready to wander even sooner.
I'm sure the sister was well aware that he was a fitness guy, so that must have been a dig that she's be serving sugary cereal as breakfast. I'm sure Emily knew he wouldn't appreciate the cereal.

Even though I think Emily has been careful not to do too much *****ing about Sasha to the sister and mom, some of her unhappiness must have leaked through.
I don't think they know about the other 2 families do they?


----------



## rockhollow

I think out of all the relationships, Julianne is the one that will come out ok.
Even though I think she underestimated Micheal a bit, I think she's learning quick and will come out triumphant.
She might have continued to act like she didn't understand all this prenuff stuff, she did and was modifying her plan.
She's not going to be left out in the cold again, like when he broke up with her for those few months. That was probably another learning curve for her. I wonder if that was before or after she bought the car?

It's the ex-wife she needs to watch out for - she won't be nearly as easy to manipulate.

And as they are now married, Julianna must have had to sigh a prenuff, but I bet she was better covered in it.
I'm sure some private boo-hooing to Micheal would have him agreeing to want she wants.


----------



## pixiejenna

I also read that big ang’s mom has skin cancer which is pretty sad. She clearly is not in good health. I don’t know why but her giving her grandkids rules about not sleeping in bed with mykul is a bit of a mixed bag. You want to give her credit for having more common sense than most on this show. But then I feel like it’s for show because she is over compensating for the fact that she’s the guardian for her pedo daughters kids.


Sasquatch and Natalie fight over the fact that he doesn’t believe in god but he dose believe in aliens. If religion is that important to Natalie this will be a deal breaker. Her problem is instead of talking about it she ices him out and then gets upset because he doesn’t know how she feels. She is setting herself up for failure with her mom. 

Sasha and Emily meeting her family at the airport, now the previews and what I’ve read online I was expecting him to be extra salty and he really wasn’t IMO. Obviously they care more about the baby than you. Him shaming her sister for the breakfast choice after she allowed him to move in and literally give you her bed to sleep in was awful. He has no right to comment on her food choices and then tell her how to eat. Of course he wants to go the gym the first day in America, how are they affording this gym membership since neither of them are working? Then pitching a hissyfit because he might have to be a parent to his own child when Emily goes to work. How dare his baby interrupt gym time. I kind of think that he’s addicted to working out.

Michael and julianna going to mediation for a prenup was interesting. I was surprised that he broke up with her for 3 months, it makes me wonder why and what he was up too for the 3 months. I don’t buy that she doesn’t know what a prenup is, I feel like she keeps saying that so he’ll give up on wanting one. She understands that he has the money and power because of his money. I also find it odd that he wants to keep finances separate because he knows that she pretty much has nothing.


Anna’s bridal shower was a drama filled event as she slowly reviled a lot of stuff no one knew about. At least they’re getting  through to her because even her own kids couldn’t. The more she talks the less I like her because she’s subjecting her kids too this. She’s under the impression that he’ll just magically change once he comes to America and frankly she’s too old for that ****.


Robert and Annie go apartment window shopping only she doesn’t know that she’s window shopping she thinks that they’re actually going to get a new place. Robert and his red flags, do you love me or the apartment BS make me want to hit him. He’s playing bait and switch at every corner. He’s giving her false hope then pulling the rug out from under her feet then getting angry at her for being disappointed claiming that she doesn’t love him. He’s acting like she’s a gold digger but honestly she’s just looking for him to fulfill all the empty promises he gave her. Hell just looking at the apartment you know it doesn’t even matter that he resigned his lease there’s no way he can afford the new apartment.


----------



## TC1

Most of these story lines about how they don't know if it's going to work and all the bickering are so staged and start to annoy me. 
Michaels/Juilaina get married
Tania/Syngin get marroed
Anna/Mursel get married
Anny/Robert get married 
I'm not sure about Blake and Jasmin..but she's still in the states and I haven't read anything about Mike and Natalie because the internet is bored of them. 
I don't think Michael and Ang get a K1 but if they do...TLC will probbaly make their show a special. God only knows why.


----------



## daisychainz

rockhollow said:


> How will Emily ever be happy with this guy?
> She met him at the gym and even though he was married to someone else, she had an affair with him.
> She knows the moment she lets him out of her sight, the pattern will continue.
> And with the sister not feeling Sasha at all and keeping her foot on his neck, he'll be ready to wander even sooner.
> I'm sure the sister was well aware that he was a fitness guy, so that must have been a dig that she's be serving sugary cereal as breakfast. I'm sure Emily knew he wouldn't appreciate the cereal.
> 
> Even though I think Emily has been careful not to do too much *****ing about Sasha to the sister and mom, some of her unhappiness must have leaked through.
> I don't think they know about the other 2 families do they?


Emily's sister knows, which is why she dislikes Sasha before meeting him.


----------



## lulilu

I don't understand how Anny stands Robert.  He is so rude and mean to her.  All the accusations he makes when he clearly is the one who set up the expectations.  She should have run the first day when he told her she could sleep on the sofa.

Michael always looks like he needs to shower and wash his hair.  And get some clean clothes on.  How she married him is beyond me.

The others are all weird (bee man) and gross too (Tania).


----------



## arnott

Did anyone see Danielle on Pillow Talk?   How was she?

Also,  is there a new episode next Sunday or are they on hiatus for the Holidays?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

https://www.realitytea.com/2019/12/...t-same-sex-couple-the-return-of-darcey-silva/


----------



## TC1

I can't understand why TLC is so set on making Darcey's reality TV dreams happen. We know she and Tom aren't together and can't stand each other.


----------



## rockhollow

arnott said:


> Did anyone see Danielle on Pillow Talk?   How was she?
> 
> Also,  is there a new episode next Sunday or are they on hiatus for the Holidays?



I watched, and am no fan of Danielle, but she was surprising sane and looking good.
I'm still missing the brothers, but I guess they have other projects happening and no time for Pillow Talk.
I also wonder if we'll not get any new episodes until the new year?


----------



## arnott

daisychainz said:


> Emily's mother is so pretty, I seriously thought it was a sister.



I read this before watching the show and was expecting to see an Emily clone with long blonde hair.     Was pleasantly surprised to see her wavy dark brown hair.   You're right, she's pretty!


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> I can't understand why TLC is so set on making Darcey's reality TV dreams happen. We know she and Tom aren't together and can't stand each other.



When I clicked the link I was hoping Darcey would be with yet another foreign guy!    Tom is boring and isn't good for anything except making a fool out of Darcey!


----------



## pixiejenna

Thanks for posting. No one wants to see Darcy cry any more and we all know that they aren’t together anymore. Neither of them can give up the cameras ironically making them a match made in heaven if they only loved each other as much as they love the camera. I don’t want another big Ang and mykul. And somehow they found a colt/ceased combo which sounds equally unappealing combined as they do separate. It doesn’t even feel like they’re trying anymore. I am interested in watching the short guy disappointing his bride to be lol. I don’t like the idea of the woman with a bone marrow disease needing medical clearance to leave the country to be on a plane with excessively long time with so many people. I swear every flight I’ve been on always has a few sick people. Why couldn’t she have her girlfriend come to the US instead?


----------



## arnott

So Natalie is begging Mike to have a child out of wedlock yet claims to be very religious/Christian.     I don't get it.


----------



## bisousx

arnott said:


> So Natalie is begging Mike to have a child out of wedlock yet claims to be very religious/Christian.     I don't get it.



I think Natalie is missing a lot of screws. She’s classic c r a y ...


----------



## EmmJay

Natalie is the type to steal someone’s newborn and raise it as her own. She wants a child by any means necessary regardless of her “Christian” believes. She’s fatal attraction crazy!


----------



## TC1

I don't think Natalie is in a place to judge Mike for being in debt when she lives with her mother...clearly you don't have the same level of bills/expenses whrn you don't own property. 
Jasmine and Blake are SO boring. 
Michael was denied, which we could all see coming.


----------



## pixiejenna

This link has a preview of the new season omg lol https://www.theashleysrealityroundu...ise-watch-the-trailer-meet-the-season-4-cast/

So like we all suspected mykul was denied his visa, and damn it big Ang pay “a lot of taxes and it’s her right to get married “. I’m more interested to know the reason why mykul was denied I feel like he has something in his past that he hasn’t told her about. Mykul turns into big ang 2.0 while out with his friends yelling at them drinks being thrown. They speak the truth mykul you need to accept it.

Annie wants to go to the strip club for her bday and Robert is jelly. Then he confronts her the next day about her red flags and she says she wants threesomes. I am surprised that he’s not down for it to be honest.

mursal comes clean with his family and they want him back home ASAP. Let’s get real this is the best possible thing to happen. They can only communicate minimally and her kids hate him and frankly he’s not too keen on them either. Anna was never going to leave him.

jasmine doesn’t really seem to care about getting close with Blake’s  friends .

Tania is upset that syngin isn’t more excited about her going out and partying while he’s stuck at home with her mom. Honestly she’s really selfish I don’t feel like he’s being needy. I think he’s bored AF with nothing to do beyond yard work for a month and her pushing him away every time he tries to talk to her is going to break them.

Juliana isn’t going to have to sign a prenuush. I also don’t buy his reasoning for when he broke up with her either.

Natalie and Sasquatch have a fight and he goes off for drinks, he comes back and they make up. And he finally comes clean about his debt which isn’t anywhere near as bad as I was expecting it to be. She promises to help pay it off because once it’s paid off it’s baby time, and girls going to work overtime to make it happen. I feel like Natalie is a touch cray cray. I really wonder how he’ll handle that if she comes here.

also Timothy and his ex wife replacing Tarik and dean is kind of ironic. But they’re better then Ross and Pao. For the love of god TLC get rid of Ross and Pao.


----------



## arnott

^   I haven't watched the latest episode yet,   but Timothy and Jennifer broke up?

Julianna really irks me with her playing dumb and pretending to be all sweet and innocent.


----------



## jblended

I'm hating Tania as much as I did Jesse/Darcey and Big Ang.
She's such an entitled and utterly selfish human being. I cannot see her side of this at all; she's treating Syngen terribly. That they're using him to fix up the house and do their yard work makes it look like she was just in it for a free handyman.
I'm surprised he's sticking around, honestly. It's clear she has no feelings about him. Her world revolves around herself and it makes me uneasy how self-obsessed she is.

I'm loathe to disagree with the opinion here that Juliana is pretending to be sweet, but I actually think she's coming off as both sincere (albeit very young in her mannerisms) and brutally honest.
I think she's showing that, despite being much younger and in need of Michael's financial security, she is also sharp, has high standards for herself and will not let him treat her like an object. He, on the other hand, continues to weird me out by making sure it is clear that she has little back home and is in need of him to "take care of her". He enjoys his power in this situation far too much.
Her sticking up for herself and making sure she can be independent from him, which is mature beyond her years, impressed me! In fact, Darcey should take note because this sugar daddy nonsense would be right up her alley and she would swap places with Juliana in a heartbeat! Then again, we all know with Darcey that her thirst for fame is greater than her dignity (cannot believe TLC is bringing her back again).


----------



## rockhollow

That Tania is a big self centred jerk.
As I suspected with Slimjim drinking the mom's booze, he is probably broke, and stuck there in the she-shed. And the mom looks like she's putting up very little effort to make him feel comfortable.
What's up with the kitchen at the mom's - talk about borderline hoarder's home!!!
There wasn't a clean spot anywhere in that kitchen, and when the mom opened the cupboard, it looked over stuffed as well.
Both the mom and Tania are cray cray.
Tania is super selfish and Simjim needs to get away - but sadly we know he doesn't manage to get away without leaving a bun in the oven. I hope he'll be able to hide in SA.


----------



## arnott

rockhollow said:


> That Tania is a big self centred jerk.
> As I suspected with Slimjim drinking the mom's booze, he is probably broke, and stuck there in the she-shed. And the mom looks like she's putting up very little effort to make him feel comfortable.
> What's up with the kitchen at the mom's - talk about borderline hoarder's home!!!
> There wasn't a clean spot anywhere in that kitchen, and when the mom opened the cupboard, it looked over stuffed as well.
> Both the mom and Tania are cray cray.
> Tania is super selfish and Simjim needs to get away - *but sadly we know he doesn't manage to get away without leaving a bun in the oven. *I hope he'll be able to hide in SA.



What?!!


----------



## pixiejenna

I think that julianna plays up the innocent act because that’s what Michael likes, he enjoys being the hero/protector. He came in and saved her from being poor in Brazil. I do feel that she’s genuine in her intentions but she is definitely acting child like in her voice and mannerisms. Her actions are securing her future and make no mistake that is very calculated on her end. She seems to actively work to get along well with everyone because she knows that doing so will make it easier for her to secure her spot in michaels life. Every time she was talking about wanting to be independent Michael looks very displeased by it, she said it with such conviction and he quickly tried to change the topic back to the prenup. He wants her to be dependent on him it feeds his ego. If she becomes independent she doesn’t have much need for him anymore and she might leave him.

Tania is truly the villain of the season she;s so selfish.


----------



## mcb100

I can't see Syngen and Tania working out in the long run at all. You can't treat someone like that and then expect it to work out. I feel like she is not nice to him and then afterwards she expects him to jump all over the idea of having kids with her soon. If she had her heart set on something so bad, she'd be better off killing him with kindness rather than abandoning him for 30 days and then calling him clingy...makes no sense to me (that's definitely not how you get something that you want lol).

Mom kind of seems not really that welcoming as well. I get that she does not want to share but it kind of seems like she was aware that Syngen would be staying there, yet does not want him to eat any of her food or have any drinks. You can tell that she has a particular way that she likes things done and that it has to be that way, kind of like her daughter.

I feel bad for Natalie but I also think that she can be a little crazy, even though I think that she is a good person. She seems to be rushing the idea of kids because she sincerely thinks that her clock is ticking inside and that her time may run out soon. However, it is not Sasquatch's (cannot remember his real name) fault that Natalie has wasted years dating the wrong person for her before all of this. Unfortunately, you still cannot just meet someone once and demand that they give you a child as soon as possible . I feel like a good portion of men would want to date in person for a few years first.

I hate Robert and all of his false promises. There is nothing wrong with not being able to afford nice clothes and a luxury apartment but then why promise all of that to her and then shoot her down?

Julianna seems nice but smart. She knows she needs to be independent. Maybe she can get Michael to pay for a few college courses. At least if they ever broke up, she would have a legitimate skill.

I am guessing that Timothy and Jennifer broke up. I don't know what his deal is but he always seemed a bit off. He is way too serious and his personality seems flat, if that makes any sense. I wish that they would take him off of Pillow Talk and bring the brothers back.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> I think that julianna plays up the innocent act because that’s what Michael likes, he enjoys being the hero/protector. He came in and saved her from being poor in Brazil. I do feel that she’s genuine in her intentions but she is definitely acting child like in her voice and mannerisms*. Her actions are securing her future and make no mistake that is very calculated on her end. *She seems to actively work to get along well with everyone because she knows that doing so will make it easier for her to secure her spot in michaels life. Every time she was talking about wanting to be independent Michael looks very displeased by it, she said it with such conviction and he quickly tried to change the topic back to the prenup. He wants her to be dependent on him it feeds his ego. If she becomes independent she doesn’t have much need for him anymore and she might leave him.



Yes, when I said she was playing dumb and innocent, it was when she was saying stuff like, "I have no idea what a prenush agreement is!"   "I don't know anything!"   "It doesn't matter how many times you explain it, I still don't get it!".       Well she got what she wanted and Michael called off the prenup.


----------



## arnott

mcb100 said:


> Julianna seems nice but smart. She knows she needs to be independent. Maybe she can get Michael to pay for a few college courses. At least if they ever broke up, she would have a legitimate skill.



I'm not sure she has a high school diploma.    According to Michael,  she had very little education and then became a seamstress.    I wonder where she learned English.


----------



## rockhollow

Every time we see Robert, I like him less and less.
Anny is a sweet girl - I like all her interactions with Bryson, she obviously cares for the little boy.
I was shocked that Robert got her a nice looking cake for her birthday, nice - but then  the selfish Robert comes back out, and he's less than pleasant about her wanting to go out to celebrate.
He really promised her so much, and doesn't want to honour anything he said. I'm sure along with all his other lies, he told her she's have a fun exciting life once she came to the US.
I'm still hoping she's escape this guy.

Now about Pillow Talk, why do they keep trying to ruin this show for me!
Tim and his ex were not needed. Tim didn't really get to say much, the ex talked over him most of the time, she's no better than Poa.
Get them off the show. I see in the media that the brothers are fighting, so doesn't look good for them coming back.


----------



## lulilu

rockhollow said:


> That Tania is a big self centred jerk.
> As I suspected with Slimjim drinking the mom's booze, he is probably broke, and stuck there in the she-shed. And the mom looks like she's putting up very little effort to make him feel comfortable.
> What's up with the kitchen at the mom's - talk about borderline hoarder's home!!!
> There wasn't a clean spot anywhere in that kitchen, and when the mom opened the cupboard, it looked over stuffed as well.
> Both the mom and Tania are cray cray.
> Tania is super selfish and Simjim needs to get away - but sadly we know he doesn't manage to get away without leaving a bun in the oven. I hope he'll be able to hide in SA.



Tania learned how a house should look/is run from her slob of a mother.  One look at that shed is all I'd need before I turned and ran back home.


----------



## pixiejenna

Tania is ok with her m0ms hoarder home, because if she wasn’t she could clean it herself. She couldn’t even clean up the shed before syngin came. She was probably hoping that he’ll do it for her on her sabbatical becoming a witch doctor.


----------



## arnott

Looks like Anny got her iPhone?       She was holding it when Robert and Bryson came out with her Birthday  Cake.


----------



## arnott

Thank you TLC for blurring out Tania's butt in that thong!


----------



## arnott

So I've never gone to see female strippers before (only male) but I was impressed by these strippers spinning around upside down with no hands!    That was some impressive pole dancing!         Is that a normal thing for strippers to be able to do or were these strippers exceptional?    

Also, did Sasquatch Mike go out for beer wearing his pyjama pants?


----------



## pixiejenna

Spoiler the majority of the time the pole is spinning some will use a stationary pole but the majority do not. Either way it’s still physically demanding.


----------



## bisousx

arnott said:


> So I've never gone to see female strippers before (only male) but I was impressed by these strippers spinning around upside down with no hands!    That was some impressive pole dancing!         Is that a normal thing for strippers to be able to do or were these strippers exceptional?
> 
> Also, did Sasquatch Mike go out for beer wearing his pyjama pants?



It takes a lot of strength and practice to be able to pole dance upside down, but nevertheless it’s common to see a few exceptionally strong and talented women at strip clubs. Or so I’ve been told.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> *Spoiler the majority of the time the pole is spinning *some will use a stationary pole but the majority do not. Either way it’s still physically demanding.



Wow!   How did you know that!


----------



## arnott

bisousx said:


> It takes a lot of strength and practice to be able to pole dance upside down, but nevertheless *it’s common to see a few exceptionally strong and talented women at strip clubs. *Or so I’ve been told.



I wonder if they teach pole dancing as their day jobs!


----------



## pixiejenna

If you’re good at stripping you probably don’t have a day job.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> If you’re good at stripping you probably don’t have a day job.



So is there someone who controls when the pole spins?          For example they probably don't want it to spin when the stripper is climbing to the top.


----------



## pixiejenna

No idea who controls it.


----------



## TC1

Tania went to Costa Rica for this education, but sure seems to enjoy being out partying. She's treating Syngin like crap and acting like a spoiled brat. 
Sasha throwing a tantrum about the unhealthy food, yet I don't see him in the kitchen whipping up a healthy meal plan.


----------



## pixiejenna

Tania is beyond extra, syngin is literally asking for her to tell him when she gets home after getting drunk in a foreign country and she can’t even do it. That’s more of a commitment than she can make, dose she understand what marriage is? She’s constantly trying to paint him as some sort of controlling fiancé and he’s not. She’s legit going out, partying, drinking, flirting/dancing with other men and answers a video call with another guy. If he was a controlling man you wouldn’t be doing any of that. While she’s ignoring his calls he’s legit holed up with her mom and sister. Her sister also confirmed that she’s always like this, which should be a red flag (TM) she legit cares only about herself.

Big Ang barges into her lawyers office and runs back to Nigeria. I feel like she’s the worst kind of client a lawyer could have. I did find it interesting that mykul also went to a lawyer and that both lawyers gave opposite advice. I don’t think that big Ang will cave and get married in Nigeria.

Sasquatch going off on Natalie about her past annoys me on two levels. First of all you should have known the answers to these questions before you proposed too her. Secondly the way he went off on her in a public place is totally uncalled for. I don’t blame her for being angry one bit he’s completely in the wrong. He’s basically blaming her for the process taking this long.

Sasha WTF is wrong with you?! Throwing away the food of the person who’s letting you live there for free is not only disrespectful to her but wasteful of food. Her sister is the only one who knows your past and it’s no wonder she doesn’t like you. I’m glad that her sister took the opportunity to spill the beans to her mom who’s in the dark.  Now Emily wants to move out after a freaking week of living with her sister. This has so many red flags (TM) lol.

Robert and Annie meet up with his sister. Annie shares way TMI with his sister who frankly has been the most honest person in that family.  Girl he's poor, suck it up.  The scene shopping for the wedding dress was nice to see his sister stepping in supporting Annie. 

Anna and mursil are done I was surprised that her younger kids seemed upset I didn't get the impression that any of them liked him. This is 100% all on mursil for lying to his family and then doing whatever they tell him too. He legit just threw her under the bus when he knew all along. His response to him leaving is quite odd hiding under the kitchen table and between the beds in the hotel room.  It reminded me of him hugging/kissing the random stranger he met at the airport. Something's off way off.

Jasmine hanging with Blake's mom was awkward.  She really seems bothered by having to do basic tasks. I only cook fitness food no spices.  The meal his mom made looks pretty damn healthy.  Also where's Blake? I feel like we're seeing her with his parents more than him.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

The only person I hate more than Tania is Anna for putting her kids through this emotional mess. 
I think something is off with Mursel - don't know what.  Its unusual for a man of his age from a conservative religious background not to be married.  But didn't someone say they got married after all? Was this all fake drama?
I kind of feel the same between the interaction between Sasha and the sister. The sister clearly has no  love for Sasha but I feel producers are juicing up the scenes.


----------



## jblended

I was really angry by the way Anna informed her youngest kids and her mother that she wouldn't be marrying Mursel.
She could have had a quiet talk with her mother in another room, but the way she told her in front of the kids was just plain wrong. 
No wonder the kids were upset- they took cues from their grandma. She was ranting about how she knew this would go wrong, how she wanted Mursel shipped back to Turkey immediately, how he broke everyone's hearts... So the kids absorbed her reaction and responded, naturally, by feeling unstable and sad.
Had this been done with her mother quietly away from the kids, and then the kids told afterwards, calmly and in a reasonable manner, without their grandmother's dramatic ranting, they may have responded a lot differently. 
This was a poor display of her emotional intelligence as a parent.

I like Robert's sister a heck of a lot. She came in with an open heart towards Anny, was honest but still supportive. She seems genuinely friendly and sweet. It's been a while since we've seen someone that genuine and welcoming on the show!


----------



## pixiejenna

I just came across this article on the new upcoming before the 90 days, this guy Geoffrey sounds like a POS.

https://www.theashleysrealityroundu...gedly-still-married-more-abuse-claims-emerge/


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pixiejenna said:


> I just came across this article on the new upcoming before the 90 days, this guy Geoffrey sounds like a POS.
> 
> https://www.theashleysrealityroundu...gedly-still-married-more-abuse-claims-emerge/


Don't the producers do any kind of background check?  Just awful, If this is the away 90 days is going to go, I won't be watching.


----------



## TC1

CanuckBagLover said:


> Don't the producers do any kind of background check?  Just awful, If this is the away 90 days is going to go, I won't be watching.


Right? they knew Sumit was married and still continue to give Angela airtime after her behaviour and her daughter being a pedophile? Gross.


----------



## pixiejenna

Lauren is having a boy. 

https://www.usmagazine.com/celebrit...alexei-loren-brovarnik-reveal-babys-sex-pics/

TLC claimed that they didn't know about summit. The producers claimed that it was their one regret in all the 90 day shows that they weren't filming and missed the confrontation and basically were left to film the after math. I think that it's a half truth I think that they do wish that they were able to catch it on film. But I find it hard to believe that they didn't know based on the amount of work required to film in a foreign country. This guy on the new season yet to be aired sounds flat out cray cray. I can't for one second believe that they didn't know that he's still married 
 Frankly this seems to be a them at this point, rebecca was also married she's just the only one who owned up to us.


----------



## arnott

Isn't it odd that when Anny met Porn Grandma she said she doesn't talk about her sex life with anyone, not even her sister.   Then Anny tells Robert's sister she wants to have sex 3 times a day!


----------



## arnott

Looks like there is no new episode this week!


----------



## pixiejenna

Ya sister wives gets a two hour slot for their season premiere I can’t imagine how they will fill in 2 hours lol.


----------



## arnott

New episode tonight!


----------



## pixiejenna

Nicole’s biological father was arrested for the second time for fentanyl and two crack pipes in a drug deal gone bad. I don’t recall ever seeing him on the show I think just her stepfather. This might explain her exceptionally poor judgment. 

https://starcasm.net/90-day-fiance-nicoles-dad-tyler-nafziger-arrested-again-fentanyl/


----------



## De sac

CanuckBagLover said:


> https://www.realitytea.com/2019/12/...t-same-sex-couple-the-return-of-darcey-silva/



Just catching up and this will entertain me


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Nicole’s biological father was arrested for the second time for fentanyl and two crack pipes in a drug deal gone bad. I don’t recall ever seeing him on the show I think just her stepfather. This might explain her exceptionally poor judgment.
> 
> https://starcasm.net/90-day-fiance-nicoles-dad-tyler-nafziger-arrested-again-fentanyl/



I remember him!   If I remember correctly he was willing to help sponsor Azan after Nicole's mom said no.   Nicole seemed like Daddy's little girl, while her mother was the one to give her tough love.


----------



## rockhollow

yes, we have seen the dad (along with his new wife) a few times on the show. At one point when Nicole was going to get married in Morocco he was going to go and attend the wedding (but of course it never happened). And was going to help sponsor Azan at one point too.


----------



## rockhollow

It was heartbreaking to see how upset Anna was with Mursel deciding to go back to Turkey. I know it's probably so scripted (we know that they are married), but they both seemed so devastated by it and I was actually happy that Mursel changed his mind and came back to her.
I try not to think about the manipulation of production to create the scenes.

And even though I find Angela a big bully and not a very nice person, Micheal seems to genuinely love her and want to be with her. Some of their scenes were sweet. Of course Angela usually ruins them as they go on, as she just rides over him.


----------



## pixiejenna

I can’t muster a ounce of sympathy for Mursel and Anna because it’s his own fault for lying to his family. So much crying is exhausting to watch.

mykul greeting big Ang with a cake, classic mykul he knows the way to her heart lmao! He also gifts her a clock with pictures of them all over it, quite possibly the most ugliest  clock ever made. Also I didn’t catch that she botoxed her chest what is that exactly supposed to do. Those wrinkles are deep they aren’t going anywhere.

‘Sasquatch and Natalie fight during a interview when she admits that she doesn’t love him yet. He’s devastated by this and finishes packing. She throws the ring back at him and mama Natalie try’s to console him I’m not sure if she knows why she’s consoling him she most likely believes he’s sad to be leaving not because Natalie doesn’t love him. Then Natalie demands a apology before he leaves and he refuses to give it. After he leaves she says that he should have understood where she’s coming from and he should have put the ring back on her hand after she threw it at him. The thing is if she was like Alla who very adamantly refused to say I love you because she wasn’t sure because they haven’t spent enough time together I could respect it. Natalie has not only repeatedly told Sasquatch that she loves him, the first thing she was demanding from him when he got there was a baby from him. She wants a baby with a man she’s not even sure she loves. We all knew she was cray cray finally Sasquatch is finally realizing it.

Julianna and Sarah have some bonding moments about her past and then they go to get her dress altered. Watching them befriend each other is entertaining to watch lol because it[s so phony. I don’t think that she really needed her dress altered because it looked like it fit perfectly I think they just needed a reason for her to put her dress on for the show before the wedding, or possibly another bonding moment. Michael buys Juliana a bike for her to get around because she can’t drive yet. They make a big deal filming her riding the bike over to Sarah’s and show her freedom of getting around town. Isn’t his house a block away, I’d just walk Cece’s cheer gear over a block I feel like that’s too much work to ride a bike for 1 block. 

Jasmin and Blake are headed to his show. They show up “late” he’s the last of the crew to get there. She brings her sister with her because she doesn’t like clubs(they smell like alcohol and sweat and she[s not wrong lol), she doesn’t like rap, and doesn’t want to be alone there. They sit in a booth because they don’t want to mosh, drink, or dance. His friend bugs them in the booth about how much she likes his music and why she isn’t in the front row dancing. The next day Blake is at the studio with his friends/coworkers (I’m using this term loosely ).  And all his friends dump on Blake about jasmine not being right for him. One doesn’t even know how to spell her name is it with a z or a s? Who knows?! It’s pure madness. I know one of the first things I do when I meet new people is spell my name for them. Then they’re upset that she doesn’t like rap. Blake half defends her for not liking that style of music, to which they say dose she have ears? Um those of us who have working ears don’t like his rapping either. English is my first language and I legit couldn’t understand half of what he was rapping. If English was my second language I probably would have a extremely hard time following rap. Initially I didn’t really like jasmine but now I’m liking her more. His friends are as$wholes ripping her a part for not being one of the group and trying to make them like her. Basically she’s not a try hard and they expect more effort they’re coming off very chauvinistic in their reasoning. Honestly I respect the fact that she is doing things she doesn’t like to do to make Blake happy like going to clubs, living with his family, listening to his cr@ppy rapping in public, and repeatedly being forced to hang out with his friends who are constantly rude towards her.  I have to say it I’m officially #teamjasmin now.

syngin picks tiana up at the airport and they spend another night in NYC. On the way back she picks a fight with him for not doing anything for the month she was gone. She’s “out there bettering herself for their future and he’s not” and she’s going to leave him because he’s not going anywhere. B you were on a month long vacation let’s get this right. He’s legitimately left with her mom, has no money, no car, and can’t work. He can’t work but he’s apparently supposed to do something under the table? Then she;s upset because he didn’t take a $800 woodworking class, how again is he supposed to pay for this? The last time I checked you’re living in a shed, so I’m guessing you’re not exactly flush in cash. For that matter you’re spending a lot of money on hotels in NYC but are living in a shed, you go on a month long sabbatical “learning” and are still living in a shed. So maybe you need to be knocked off the pedestal because he’s not the one spending all this money on frivolous ish you are. If you’re so damn concerned about your future you’re half responsible for planning it which means sacrificing, not staying in hotels unnecessarily and going to foreign countries for vacation. At least until your witch doctor paychecks start rolling in.


----------



## rockhollow

Tiana is one unbalanced young woman.
I think that Slimjim has no funds and is completely at her mercy - he can't work. It must be hard to have to rely on her, when she is so unreliable.
I bet he told her about his dreams of what he wanted in life, owning so land and living off it, when in SA, and she agreed and said she had the same dreams. But I don't think it was true, Tiana has her own ideas of what their life would be and it wasn't living off the land in some rural area.

Although I liked seeing the scenes with Julianne and Sarah, I just am suspicious of Sarah. I'd like to believe that she really likes Juliane and wants the best for her, but something just isn't sitting well with me.
I remember when Micheal said how long and difficult their divorce was - so I just don't trust her.


----------



## EmmJay

rockhollow said:


> Tiana is one unbalanced young woman.
> I think that Slimjim has no funds and is completely at her mercy - he can't work. It must be hard to have to rely on her, when she is so unreliable.
> I bet he told her about his dreams of what he wanted in life, owning so land and living off it, when in SA, and she agreed and said she had the same dreams. But I don't think it was true, Tiana has her own ideas of what their life would be and it wasn't living off the land in some rural area.
> 
> Although I liked seeing the scenes with Julianne and Sarah, I just am suspicious of Sarah. I'd like to believe that she really likes Juliane and wants the best for her, but something just isn't sitting well with me.
> I remember when Micheal said how long and difficult their divorce was - so I just don't trust her.


Funny you call him SlimJim. In my head, I call him syringe. 
Michael embellishes a lot. I am suspicious of him.


----------



## TC1

I saw somewhere that Sarah recently got married as well. So I think she's genuine in her support and vice versa. We don't get to see her day to day..just everything from Juliana's side.
Funny how Natalie is so desperate to get pregnant yet doesn't "love" Michael yet.
Anna and Mursel bawling all over each other..yet we know they got married In September. What a waste of filming.


----------



## arnott

Why is everyone calling Tania "Tiana"?   Makes me think of the Disney Princess!


----------



## rockhollow

arnott said:


> Why is everyone calling Tania "Tiana"?   Makes me think of the Disney Princess!


 
for me, it's the spell checker and then I don't notice - LOL - cause Tania is a long way from a princess!


----------



## arnott

rockhollow said:


> for me, it's the spell checker and then I don't notice - LOL - cause Tania is a long way from a princess!



She sure acts like she is a princess!


----------



## arnott

rockhollow said:


> It was heartbreaking to see how upset Anna was with Mursel deciding to go back to Turkey. I know it's probably so scripted (we know that they are married), but they both seemed so devastated by it and* I was actually happy that Mursel changed his mind and came back to her.*
> I try not to think about the manipulation of production to create the scenes.



I didn't see him come back to her.


----------



## arnott

rockhollow said:


> Although I liked seeing the scenes with Julianne and Sarah, I just am suspicious of Sarah. I'd like to believe that she really likes Juliane and wants the best for her, but something just isn't sitting well with me.
> I remember when Micheal said how long and difficult their divorce was - so I just don't trust her



Keep your friends close and your enemies closer?   She can get Juliana to trust her and confide in her and then use that information against her!       Or try to make Juliana feel smarter than she is and use that to manipulate her!    I wonder how Sarah feels about them not having a prenup after she said she wanted the kids protected.


----------



## pixiejenna

So apparently another film company from NBC was filming the tell all and that company is closing and absorbing the employees elsewhere in NBC. I just assumed that TLC filmed the tell all it seems odd that they'd use another production company to film them. Maybe we'll get better tell alls with a host that actually asks the questions we want.

https://www.cheatsheet.com/entertai...90-day-fiance-tell-alls-to-be-shut-down.html/


----------



## bisousx

arnott said:


> Keep your friends close and your enemies closer?   She can get Juliana to trust her and confide in her and then use that information against her!       Or try to make Juliana feel smarter than she is and use that to manipulate her!    I wonder how Sarah feels about them not having a prenup after she said she wanted the kids protected.



She probably feels fine since there are other ways of managing assets without a prenup. For example, if Michael buys more property or earns money he could put it into an irrevocable trust with his kids as beneficiaries. Or start IRAs for them.


----------



## rockhollow

yes arnott, I wonder if Sarah just wants to keep Julianna close to keep her in the loop.
I suppose ex's can be friendly, but this just seems too much.
Her comments about Micheal sometimes make me wonder just how friendly they really are, or are they just keeping a good face for the sake of co-parenting.
I'd like to believe Julianna - but if she's so naive, how did she end up on that yacht as a party girl?


----------



## TC1

rockhollow said:


> yes arnott, I wonder if Sarah just wants to keep Julianna close to keep her in the loop.
> I suppose ex's can be friendly, but this just seems too much.
> Her comments about Micheal sometimes make me wonder just how friendly they really are, or are they just keeping a good face for the sake of co-parenting.
> I'd like to believe Julianna - but if she's so naive, how did she end up on that yacht as a party girl?


Sarah is constantly on Juliana's IG stories. It's over the top bff stuff.


----------



## arnott

rockhollow said:


> yes arnott, I wonder if Sarah just wants to keep Julianna close to keep her in the loop.
> I suppose ex's can be friendly, but this just seems too much.
> Her comments about Micheal sometimes make me wonder just how friendly they really are, or are they just keeping a good face for the sake of co-parenting.
> *I'd like to believe Julianna - but if she's so naive, how did she end up on that yacht as a party girl?*



Who ever said she was naive?   That's why she irked me with her playing dumb:  "It doesn't matter how many times you explain the pre-nush agreement, I still don't get it!".


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> So apparently another film company from NBC was filming the tell all and that company is closing and absorbing the employees elsewhere in NBC. I just assumed that TLC filmed the tell all it seems odd that they'd use another production company to film them.* Maybe we'll get better tell alls with a host that actually asks the questions we want.*
> 
> https://www.cheatsheet.com/entertai...90-day-fiance-tell-alls-to-be-shut-down.html/



Aw,  you don't like Shaun Robinson?


----------



## TC1

The Tell All was filmed in December, so maybe Shaun for this one. Hopefully someone new going forward.


----------



## arnott

New episode tonight!


----------



## TC1

Another 2 hour snoozefest. 
Jasmin has no interest in anyone/anything
Max & Cece are so cute and the only stable voices in that family
Michael whistling at his uncle like a dog when it was time for breakfast was alarming.


----------



## mcb100

Jasmine rubbed me the wrong way at first but now I'm starting to think that Blake's friends don't like her just because she does not go out of her way to impress them and that isn't really fair to her, to be honest. Your partner doesn't have to be absolutely obsessed with all the same things that you are obsessed about to have a successful relationship. So she doesn't like rap music....so what. It's not enough that she went to his show to support him, they thought she should have stood front and center while screaming his name from the rooftops  lmao. 


If they are literally expecting her to attend everything right next to him and enjoy every moment of everything that he does than I just hope that he is doing activities that she likes to do as well.


----------



## daisychainz

I really like Jazmin. I think she's not the usual type of person you see on reality shows. She seems to be more quiet and introverted and living a party-free lifestyle. I'm not sure why she hooked up with Blake though, knowing what he does for a living. I feel like she just wanted to meet any guy who lived near her sister so she could come over. Natalie isn't a good match for Mike - I hope he finds someone else. The botox must be helping because Angela's face did look a bit fresher during the family dinner. I know many people dislike Angela but I don't mind her and Michael, they seem happier than some of the other couples.


----------



## mcb100

Angela actually comes across as pretty likable aside from that one fight at the reunion which I don't support any violence. I wouldn't trust Michael after he cheated on her although I do think that he does genuinely care about her to a degree. I don't think they will be able to get past the fact that she cannot have more kids though. It's a dealbreaker for a lot of couples.

His family upset me though about the fact that they do not like Angela whatsoever though unless she can have a baby. Not their business. That should be discussed between the couple, not his family.


----------



## TC1

mcb100 said:


> Angela actually comes across as pretty likable aside from that one fight at the reunion which I don't support any violence. I wouldn't trust Michael after he cheated on her although I do think that he does genuinely care about her to a degree. I don't think they will be able to get past the fact that she cannot have more kids though. It's a dealbreaker for a lot of couples.
> 
> His family upset me though about the fact that they do not like Angela whatsoever though unless she can have a baby. Not their business. That should be discussed between the couple, not his family.


His family is always excited to see what Ang is bringing them for gifts though! Geez, she's paying for his lifestyle there and had him quit his job. She has 7 people under her roof and has to pay for the K1. They must see her as very wealthy.


----------



## rockhollow

I loved how Micheal snuck the electric kettle in for the aunty!
And that fellow at the shop would have been willing to take pretty well anything that Ang offered, I think.

I'm sure that Micheal and his whole family see Angela as being very rich - at least by their standards.
I think before this show, funds could have been tight in Ang's household, but I'm sure TLC is paying her (and more and more as time goes on).
Ang is shrewd, I'm sure she's milking production for lots.
They have to financing all these trips she's taking, and other costs she has.

I also not so much a fan of her, but do think they really do have a loving relationship - in their own warped way.  He enjoys the way she dominates him (at least most the time)!
And we all know Ang likes to dominate.


----------



## pixiejenna

I agree about Jasmin I think that she's made a lot of compromises and Blake doesn't seem to care about doing anything that she wants to do.  His friends are a$swholes towards her and he pretty much encourages them.  He is literally dragging her around with his friends who he sees 24/7 instead of spending quality time with the person who he's supposed to marry. 

Tania sets up a appointment with a physic to console them. Then admits that syngin isn't her sole mate but she sees him as the father of her kids.  In the words of Robert RED FLAG.

Robert introduces Annie to his dbag brother Kenny.  Basically he was in desperate need of another male to agree with him.  Annie gets upset because now she has two guys being a jackas$ to her.

Juliana has  two model friends come out to her wedding and help her get ready.  She gets sad that no one in her family has bothered to call/text her on her wedding day. She's sad that they're not there. I half think that is genuine but I don't feel that bad because it's rumored that she hasn't spoken to her family for almost two months at this point. 

Sasquatch calls for uncle Bo the same way one calls for their dog. Then pouts almost as badly as Natalie dose because of how unhappy he and refuses to genuinely talk about it.  Maybe they're a better match than we initially thought lol.

 Luckily we're spared Anna & mursels reunion and will be subjected to that next week.


----------



## pixiejenna

I just realized I forgot big Ang shopping her way into mykools family.  Then being told that as the junior wife she has to serve them lmao. And big Ang’s emergency with the US embassy is that mykools visa was denied.

emily goes dress shopping with her sister. FYI I read that her sister is a epidemiologist, no wonder she doesn’t like Sasha she can spot a disease a mile away lol. At least we got to see a bit of Portland.


----------



## arnott

New episode tonight!

So Sarah is actually going to officiate Michael and Juliana's wedding!


----------



## EmmJay

arnott said:


> New episode tonight!
> 
> So Sarah is actually going to officiate Michael and Juliana's wedding!


Juliana is a gorgeous bride with great hair!


----------



## pixiejenna

It seemed awkward for Sarah to be the officiant like she was giving more of a speech than officiating. Max and Cece are cute as ever. Julianna looked amazing. I also don’t think that this looked like a 40 grand wedding. I feel like at that price point they should have had enough sofas for everyone to sit during the ceremony, right?

Emily and Sasha get married. Her sister makes him promise that he won’t cheat on her sister the night before lol. Emily was freaking out about his driving which IMO wasn’t bad. However I have family in Oregon and they’re much more passive on the road. The first time I drove there it was frustratingly slow and so many stops for people walking around which doesn’t happen where I live. The best part was seeing the Oregon coast. I had a GM who came from Washington and the first time his wife drove on the highway here was her last time. She was so traumatized by it she refused to drive on the highway and I’m the city. Whenever she had to do both he’d have to drive her; kids have a field trip guess who’s driving lol.

Robert takes Annie shoe shopping and actually apologizes for dinner with his brother and I’m shocked. Then they meet up with porn grandma and grandpa and basically they wanted to pay her to go home. Initially I really liked them now not so much. They’re really rude to Annie and I don’t blame her for being defensive towards them. The interesting part is that they tried to play it off like they spend a lot of time with Bryson and Annie points out that they rarely see him and he asks about them. Then Robert says something to the effect that if they want to give money to them put it in Bryson’s checking account to take care of him. They don’t want to support their grandson and in turn Robert. But are willing to pay Annie 15,000 to go home. They’re acting like they’re the hero’s.

Blake and Jasmines families meet, I’m glad that her parents were able to come. Blake’s mom talks about how jasmine doesn’t want to work, which is a valid point because I know very few single income families. Blake’s mom doesn’t seem to like  her parents who are about as warm as jasmine is and I think it’s a bit cultural they just don’t want to make small talk. Blake also has a fit before the meeting of parents because jasmine didn’t go to his friend party. She points out that literally every time she meets them their drunk, and she doesn’t like drinking. It really comes off that he doesn’t care about what she wants at all. Also Blake needs to burn that awful purple shirt it looks like it’s choking him.

Anna and Mursel are back on, she drops the bombshell on her kids. They also have a extremely limited timespan basically they have to get married the minute he lands . It’s interesting that he was able to get his visa extended to come back, i didn’t know that was a option. I don’t really know if really believe that his parents changed their stance on the marriage. I feel like he maybe grew a bit of a backbone and told the truth because he wanted to come back. I think that his parents are accepting his fate and he’s most likely not going to bear them kids anyways. Even though they claim he’s in his 30’s he looks more like he’s in his late 40’s early 50’s imo.

syngin tells his friend about the bombshell that Tania doesn’t consider him her sole mate and his friends reaction to hearing it is pretty spot on. Tiana goes wedding dress shopping and she wants a black or red dress because it’s against the norm, her friends want a normal wedding dress but they go along with it because their used to her insanity. She tries on a black dress and it looks awful. Then to please her friends she tried on a champagne colored dress, then confessed to them what she said to syngin and their in shocked and feel bad for syngin like a normal sane person would be. Even the baby disapproved of her and cried when she said it lol.

Mykul and big Ang continue the same meal and his family relents on him moving on from big Ang. And they swindled her into a Nigerian wedding and without a cake!

We have a two week break before the next episode and it looks like Robert is calling off the wedding at the alter, wtf? And we’ll have Anna’s and Mursel s wedding too. Lots of wedding drama in two weeks.


Sasquatch meets with his lawyer about the spousal visa, his frustration about it, and their big fall out. She also concludes that theirs something big with her visa being in limbo if the embassy said that it’s classified information. The reality is this is just speculation to be honest and we know she’s in the US now so it obviously was granted. She also points out that if it does get granted and she comes here and they get married he’s on the hook for her financially which he didn’t know. She also points out that if their this fractured at this point what will happen if she comes here and they continue to fight. She offered him the option of him canceling the visa but if they reconcile then they’ll have to start the K1 visa process from the beginning.


----------



## arnott

Why is there a 2 week break?       

And can we have no spoilers please?    I didn't know Natalie is now in the US!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

I'm getting bored with this show.   

I'm suspicious about the whole Anna/Mursel story line.  I feel so sorry for kids.  I really dislike her even more than Taina because of what she's putting them through.  Tired of Mykul and Angela - could care less whether they get married or not.  Tired of Sasquatch Mike and Natalie too. I honestly can't believe Natalie will be happy with Mike.

I hope Julianna is happy and Michael is good to her.  She's gorgeous but I don't know if she'll ever make it as a model  in the US - can't help but think  filming 90 Day Fiance was a way to promote her career.  But her days as a "yacht girl" are limited. so at least now she is in the US and has financial stability. I did think it weird that his ex officiated at the wedding. Can't get a read on her.  I think's she over her husband but at the same time, want's to keep an eye him and his new wife.

I thought Jasmine's parents seemed surprisingly normal.  Jasmine is not.  There is no chemistry at all between her and Blake and they don't even to seem to share the same interests.  I'm tired of her bored robotic stare.

Annie should have taken the $15000 and head back to the DR. This guy is not worth it and it can't cost that much to fly back. (Though I wonder if the grandparents really have that much money - but I would have loved to see her call their bluff).


----------



## TC1

arnott said:


> Why is there a 2 week break?
> 
> And can we have no spoilers please?    I didn't know Natalie is now in the US!


Next week is the Super Bowl.
Personally I don't think these are spoilers. Just conversation about filming. If you follow any gossip sites, they post this stuff all the time.


----------



## daisychainz

I feel like Mursel went back and made a promise to his family to send them money regularly or maybe try to get them to the US too - I don't believe they caved because they want him happy. Robert is a really bad guy, he continues to take Anny places with people who disrespect her, she is better off leaving him.


----------



## TC1

^^ I don't get why porn star grandma & her creepy hubby are getting all this airtime. Especially if they're not in Bryson's life as Anny suggested.


----------



## lulilu

I really dislike Tania.  What a smug, selfish, self-centered woman she is.  And the wide-eyed wondering why Syngen was upset when she said he wasn't her soulmate -- what a phony.  He should run as fast as he can.

I wonder how long Mursel was in Turkey before he returned.  And to be really mean -- those moles on Anna's face drive me to distraction.  They are all I can see when I look at her.  Am I crazy to think she should have them removed?  It's not a big deal for a plastic surgeon to do it.

I have to wonder if Robert is getting a bad edit and he is really nice to Anny most of the time.  I kind of doubt it.  She is a mature woman -- why does she put up with it?

I loved Jasmin's "I am just not into working.  I want to stay home and think about myself."  And no talk of children.  Where do these entitled women come from?


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> Next week is the Super Bowl.
> Personally I don't think these are spoilers. Just conversation about filming. If you follow any gossip sites, they post this stuff all the time.



Thanks!   But the Super Bowl is just one week.    Really.   I wish they'd try harder to not leak things...I think other reality shows are better at keeping the outcome a secret.  But now that the cat is out of the bag, what happened with Tania and Syngin?   I read on here that he knocked her up but they broke up?


----------



## limom

lulilu said:


> And to be really mean -- those moles on Anna's face drive me to distraction.


She needs to go on Dr Pimple Popper. Sandra is the best.


----------



## arnott

lulilu said:


> I wonder how long Mursel was in Turkey before he returned.  *And to be really mean -- those moles on Anna's face drive me to distraction.  They are all I can see when I look at her.  Am I crazy to think she should have them removed? * It's not a big deal for a plastic surgeon to do it.



They don't bother me,  but the cholesterol on her Mom's eyelids drive me to distraction!


----------



## pixiejenna

I feel like Sarah is over compensating with Julianna, she’s being over the top because she doesn’t want to come off as the bitter ex wife. She acts like she likes Julianna better than Michael. I think she’s keeping her close because she wants to be in the know of what’s going on with Michael and the kids when they’re over there. Keeping Julianna close keeps her in the loop. I read on rumor sites a theory about why Michael didn’t want a prenup and it seems pretty valid. If they did one he’d have to disclose all his money to Julianna and in turn it would get back to his ex wife at some point. They said that they had a difficult divorce most likely a good portion of what they had difficulty with was the division of money/assets. If Michael doesn’t get a prenup it allows him to move his money and potentially hide it from both his current wife and his ex. He could set up trusts for the kids that he’s the sole executor of(so neither of them could touch it) or he could move it to off shore accounts. He’s the only 90 day fiancé whose actually has money. 

I think that porn grandma is brought back for the drama. She’s clearly not a part of Bryson’s life at this point. She’s the only actor who came to the set with her own props/checkbook lol. I feel like the producers are just looking to get a reaction from anny, they’re poking the beast. I feel bad for anny between the abuse she gets from Robert and his family now they’re adding more people picking on her. Anny could do way better than Robert, but I also think that she’s trying to run away from something in the DR. Whatever it is must be bad if being with Robert is better than going back home. Not only would it not cost 15,000 to go back home she doesn’t even have to fly she could take a boat. The conversation rate of 15,000 USD would be just shy if 80,000 Dominican pesos.


----------



## limom

It is a setup. No way, no how, Grandma is ponying up 15K.


----------



## pixiejenna

I just think that it's funny that she'd offer 15,000 to someone who's basically a stranger to her. Yet her grandson doesn't even have his own bed or bedroom. Priorities am I right? Oh I guess that would benefit Robert and that's why she cant help him lol.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Max and CeCe are the cutest and smartest people on this show.  But out of all the couples, Mens Don't control me and her man are my fav.


----------



## pixiejenna

Not that this will surprise anyone but Tiffany and Ronald are done officially. As any mature adult does they announced it via IG he hints at  adultery. I feel for Daniel the most, he's a innocent victim who never had a dad and Tiffany let him think that Ronald was going to be his dad. I wonder if her daughter carly has even met Ronald since she decided to come back to the US to give birth.

https://www.intouchweekly.com/posts/90-day-fiance-tiffany-and-ronald-split-after-1-year-of-marriage/


----------



## SakuraSakura

lulilu said:


> I really dislike Tania.  What a smug, selfish, self-centered woman she is.  And the wide-eyed wondering why Syngen was upset when she said he wasn't her soulmate -- what a phony.  He should run as fast as he can.
> 
> I wonder how long Mursel was in Turkey before he returned.  And to be really mean -- those moles on Anna's face drive me to distraction.  They are all I can see when I look at her.  Am I crazy to think she should have them removed?  It's not a big deal for a plastic surgeon to do it.
> 
> I have to wonder if Robert is getting a bad edit and he is really nice to Anny most of the time.  I kind of doubt it.  She is a mature woman -- why does she put up with it?
> 
> I loved Jasmin's "I am just not into working.  I want to stay home and think about myself."  And no talk of children.  Where do these entitled women come from?



I was so impressed that he effortlessly jumped over the airport gate thingy, flowers in hand. He seems like a sweet guy who could do so much better than Tania. She does seem incredibly self-obsessed and smug. There's no reason for him to stay with her when she doesn't prioritise him whatsoever.


----------



## SakuraSakura

De sac said:


> Just catching up and this will entertain me


I can't believe it took so long to have a same-sex couple on this show. Ridiculous.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Not that this will surprise anyone but Tiffany and Ronald are done officially. As any mature adult does they announced it via IG he hints at  adultery. I feel for Daniel the most, he's a innocent victim who never had a dad and Tiffany let him think that Ronald was going to be his dad. I wonder if her daughter carly has even met Ronald since she decided to come back to the US to give birth.
> 
> https://www.intouchweekly.com/posts/90-day-fiance-tiffany-and-ronald-split-after-1-year-of-marriage/



That's too bad.   I liked Tifffany, she seemed like a genuinely nice person.   If I remember correctly at the tell all one of the women was being bullied by her partner, (not sure if it was Laura) and Tiffany was holding her hand or something like that.  That stuck out to me how supportive Tiffany was to a fellow cast member.


----------



## arnott

SakuraSakura said:


> I was so impressed that he effortlessly jumped over the airport gate thingy, flowers in hand. He seems like a sweet guy *who could do so much better than Tania.* She does seem incredibly self-obsessed and smug. There's no reason for him to stay with her when she doesn't prioritise him whatsoever.



This all day long!     I didn't think the day would come when a cast member would be more annoying than Loren!


----------



## TC1

arnott said:


> That's too bad.   I liked Tifffany, she seemed like a genuinely nice person.   If I remember correctly at the tell all one of the women was being bullied by her partner, (not sure if it was Laura) and Tiffany was holding her hand or something like that.  That stuck out to me how supportive Tiffany was to a fellow cast member.


Avery/ Angela were fighting. Tiffany called Angela out for being a bully.


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> Avery/ Angela were fighting. Tiffany called Angela out for being a bully.



Yes, that too, but I think she was also comforting Laura against Aladdin.   I wouldn't have cared about her comforting Avery because I think Avery is a brat!      Also, Rebecca stood out more for confronting Angela during the tell all.   She literally stood up against Angela!   And I remember Rebecca asking Angela to be respectful because of Avery's age.


----------



## TC1

arnott said:


> Yes, that too, but I think she was also comforting Laura against Aladdin.   I wouldn't have cared about her comforting Avery because I think Avery is a brat!      Also, Rebecca stood out more for confronting Angela during the tell all.   She literally stood up against Angela!   And I remember Rebecca asking Angela to be respectful because of Avery's age.


Right. Can't keep these altercations straight. LOL


----------



## TC1

Pornstar grandma posted on her insta story that the scene with Anny was totally scripted and that she doesn't even own a checkbook. The producers had to give her one for the scene.


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> Pornstar grandma posted on her insta story that the scene with Anny was totally scripted and that she doesn't even own a checkbook. The producers had to give her one for the scene.



Why would she do the scene and then announce it's fake?   So you follow her on IG?


----------



## pixiejenna

It’s speculated that porn grandma is happy to be on the show because it gives her free publicity for her career. Think about how many people have googled her and in turn watched her porn. Imagine how many guys watch this so with their girlfriend/wife not really interested in it and see porn grandma you know that a good portion of them are going to check that out later lol. She’s also a minor role on the show and doesn’t get paid, and most likely didn’t sign a NDA like the couple’s have.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> It’s speculated that porn grandma is happy to be on the show because it gives her free publicity for her career. Think about how many people have googled her and in turn watched her porn. Imagine how many guys watch this so with their girlfriend/wife not really interested in it and see porn grandma you know that a good portion of them are going to check that out later lol. *She’s also a minor role on the show and doesn’t get paid, and most likely didn’t sign a NDA like the couple’s have.*



Oh!    I didn't know she doesn't get paid.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

TC1 said:


> Pornstar grandma posted on her insta story that the scene with Anny was totally scripted and that she doesn't even own a checkbook. The producers had to give her one for the scene.


Why am I not surprised!


----------



## lulilu

I was wondering if Sarah is using Juliana to kind of torture Michael.  She was supporting her in a women's power kind of discussion (she doesn't have to do all the work around the house) and she also declared them -- big pause -- "wife and husband."


----------



## lulilu

I was wondering if Sarah is using Juliana to kind of torture Michael.  She was supporting her in a women's power kind of discussion (she doesn't have to do all the work around the house) and she also declared them -- big pause -- "wife and husband."


----------



## TC1

arnott said:


> Why would she do the scene and then announce it's fake?   So you follow her on IG?


I don't. But I follow FraudedbyTLC and they post the tea.


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> Pornstar grandma posted on her insta story that the scene with Anny was totally scripted and that* she doesn't even own a checkbook. The producers had to give her one for the scene.*



I haven't gotten to that scene yet, but from the previews it looks like an LV!   Wonder if it's real!


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> It’s speculated that porn grandma is happy to be on the show because it gives her *free publicity for her career*. Think about how many people have googled her and in turn watched her porn. Imagine how many guys watch this so with their girlfriend/wife not really interested in it and see porn grandma you know that a good portion of them are going to check that out later lol. She’s also a minor role on the show and doesn’t get paid, and most likely didn’t sign a NDA like the couple’s have.



So she's going mainstream to further her porn career!        I wonder if she will be on the Tell-All.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> It seemed awkward for Sarah to be the officiant like she was giving more of a speech than officiating. Max and Cece are cute as ever. Julianna looked amazing. *I also don’t think that this looked like a 40 grand wedding. I feel like at that price point they should have had enough sofas for everyone to sit during the ceremony, right?*



It sure looked like an inexpensive bare bones wedding to me!    Heck my wedding cost less than half that and was nicer and no one needed to stand.


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> Next week is the Super Bowl.



So Superbowl today,   Oscars next Sunday!


----------



## arnott

Sasha's real name is Alexander?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

arnott said:


> Sasha's real name is Alexander?


Sasha is not an uncommon nickname for short form  for Alexander in Russia.


----------



## arnott

CanuckBagLover said:


> Sasha is not an uncommon nickname for short form  for Alexander in Russia.



Wow,   I never would have guessed!


----------



## pixiejenna

I don’t understand Russian nick names one of my coworkers her real name is Alexandria and she goes by Sasha. I was like how do you get Sasha from Alexandria? She couldn’t explain it she’s always been called Sasha. Another coworker her real name is Maria and she goes by Masha those at least start off with the same sound lol.

Another before the 90 says promo is out a lot of it is the same as the original one but Darcy is trying on a white stripper style “wedding dress” talking about her working towards her ultimate goal of getting married lmao. The guy who has DV charges from his ex(?) wife is yelling at his fiancé about her using him for a green card. This guy gives me the creeps.


----------



## pixiejenna

Just saw this at reddit and had to share lmao!


----------



## arnott

Is it me or does this show never take a break?  It goes from season to season to season non stop!   It seems like as soon as the Tell All finishes for the current season,  a new set of couples start a new show!    It's exhausting,  but I can't help looking!


----------



## pixiejenna

Can’t wait until tomorrow also I’ve read that a few couples from the current season are currently filming for happily ever after.

Saw this on Reddit and had to repost lol, Darcy is starting to morph into the cat lady Jocelyn Wildenstein.


----------



## bisousx

arnott said:


> Is it me or does this show never take a break?  It goes from season to season to season non stop!   It seems like as soon as the Tell All finishes for the current season,  a new set of couples start a new show!    It's exhausting,  but I can't help looking!



You’re right, there are so many spinoffs now. It’s because of the high demand from fans. 90df used to only be 1 series and my hubby & I would be so sad when it was over until the next year rolled around LOL


----------



## mcb100

pixiejenna said:


> Can’t wait until tomorrow also I’ve read that a few couples from the current season are currently filming for happily ever after.
> 
> Saw this on Reddit and had to repost lol, Darcy is starting to morph into the cat lady Jocelyn Wildenstein.
> 
> View attachment 4660622



Omg Darcey  What has she done. She looked so much better and pretty in season 3 than in season 4. If that's her now, like, I did not even recognize her...


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Can’t wait until tomorrow also I’ve read that a few couples from the current season are currently filming for happily ever after.
> 
> Saw this on Reddit and had to repost lol, Darcy is starting to morph into the cat lady Jocelyn Wildenstein.
> 
> View attachment 4660622



WTF happened from Season 3 to Season 4?!       How did her face suddenly become square?   If it's just weight gain then I give her a pass because that happens to most of us as we get older!

New episode tomorrow!


----------



## pixiejenna

It’s wedding day. Anna and Mursel are in a rush for their wedding she makes him press his own suit, most likely something he’s never done before. Her oldest son is not going to the wedding and her mom isn’t either. It’s a dyi wedding meaning her friends are making up the yard while she gets ready. They finally get married and her youngest son is happy to walk her down the aisle and to have cake.

Jasmine and Blake get married in the park in a small ceremony. This is quite literally the most emotion we’ve seen jasmine express the entire season she even smiled. Jasmines mom seems to be the smartest one of the bunch who recognizes that they have a lot of work ahead of them. Blake’s mom is still salty about jasmine not being work oriented. Jasmines dress was a odd choice she looked like a Barbie.

Sasquatch and Natalie didn’t make it down the aisle but instead fought via video chat. He’s been moping around his home the whole time and looks depressed. It seems pretty obvious that something happened off camera and Sasquatch doesn’t want to talk about it.

Syngin and Tania another DYI wedding. They rented a Airbnb for the wedding and they are late getting their and only have his friend and their spouse to help set up. Tiana wants everything to be perfect and to create a ambiance for the night wedding. She also drops the bomb that she never got a photographer for the wedding literally hours before the wedding. Tania wears a ugly black wedding dress and instead of exchanging rings their getting ring tattoos. LMAO.  

Sarah grills Michael about his non existent prenup, meh.

Mykul and big Ang visit a official about getting married in Nigeria. They tell them that she needs to have someone from her family or a friend come with as a witness for it to be valid. Quite the dilemma because she doesn’t have anyone willing to drop that kind of coin. She leaves with the intention of getting married in Nigeria. On a sad note I read on reddit that her mom recently passed away. Her mom was very ill and it’s sad that she’s gone.

Anny and Robert head down the aisle. Robert and Bryson get their hair done and the color of the wedding is red. Robert is very nervous  about the wedding because even though he has 5 kids with 4 different women a marriage is forever lol. Also porn grandma is not invited. When the ceremony is asking if anyone opposes the union Robert speaks up that he can’t do this, then gets down on his knee and gives anny a very large and fake ring. They then finish getting married after this fake dramatic event. 

Next week is the tell all. Looks like big Ang gets into another fight, but this time it looks like it[s with mykul. Porn grandma is a part of the tell all.


----------



## serenluv202

Anna and Mursel:  Now Anna's kids have to spend eternity trying to like Mursel the village idiot.

Jasmine (The Ice Princess) and Blake (The Mouse):  This will not be a long marriage.  She just wants to be in the US with her sister. He is too weak to put her in check.

Syngin and Tania:  2 lazy opportunists that deserve one another and will probably be married forever.

Robert and Anny:  Robert dropping to one knee at the wedding with that cheap ring was laughable.  I have seen drill bits at Home Depot with a better shine.  I love Anny and hope she will eventually find someone more worthy.

Angela and Michael:  This is a very entertaining train wreck.  They will get married and he will come to the US to be her 5th grandchild.

Mike and Natalie:  Too many differences here.  First, he has a lot of debt and no real income. She is an opportunist who could not even contain her crazy long enough to get here for a green card.  Once he said no to the anchor baby, she lost it.  No, she never loved him.  Just as well since I doubt he knows what love is.


----------



## lulilu

Mursel and Anna do seem to really love each other.

Natalie is a nut -- run Mike, run.

I can't wait for the Tell All.  Those are my favorite shows.


----------



## rockhollow

Well, at least a few of the couples got married.

I like Anna and Marcel, I hope they make it together, I think they're well suited for each other. It was so sweet that her youngest son wanted to walk her down the aisle.
They both looked very happy.
I hope that if the oldest son doesn't support them, he continues to live at the grandma's house, giving them a chance at happiness.
And just a quick side note - Anna does seems to know quite a bit of Turkish and Marcel seems to understand more english, much more than the show has been suggesting to us all along.

Robert and Anny - although I don't like much about Robert - I am hoping things will work for them in this marriage. I'm hoping that TLC was giving Robert even a worst spin of himself then is true - at least where Anny is concerned. He won some brownie points with me giving Anny that engagement ring before the vows (a real ring or not).
He'll always have the creep background with many children with many women, but maybe things will be better with Anny as his wife.

Angela is another one that I really am not fond of, but I do really believe that they love each other and want to be together.
When Angela is not flying off the handle, she's almost pleasant.
I bet TLC can come up with the funds to allow Angela to bring someone to Nigeria so they can wed. It's all good TV for them - and the potential of a spin off maybe.


----------



## rockhollow

I was hoping that Slimjim would run away and not be trapped by Tania, but that doesn't happen.
As usual with Tania, she leaves everything to the last moment, hoping that someone else will do all the organizing. She's lucky Slimjim's friends and her friends come to do the work.
Like many think, that dress was not that great but I suppose Tania liked it. It looked like she had a huge wedding bouquet but we didn't see it until after the ceremony.


----------



## TC1

Do people not get married in Finland? how has Jasmine never been to a wedding..nor knows what goes on at one?


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> Do people not get married in Finland? how has Jasmine never been to a wedding..nor knows what goes on at one?



I didn't go to my first wedding until I was 20!


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Can’t wait until tomorrow also I’ve read that a few couples from the current season are currently filming for happily ever after.
> 
> Saw this on Reddit and had to repost lol, Darcy is starting to morph into the cat lady Jocelyn Wildenstein.
> 
> View attachment 4660622



In the previews Tom asks Darcey if she's put weight on.   So I supposed it's just weight gain.


----------



## pixiejenna

It doesn’t matter where big Ang and mykul get married he[s never coming over his country is on the ban list he’s not going to be allowed to come here period. She’ll too stupid to understand why he’s not allowed to come over.

As cray cray as Natalie is I feel like Sasquatch is equally unstable making them a bit more on equal ground. He’s moping around the house, refusing to talk about what’s going on. Before he left the Ukraine he ran away to get drunk because he was upset. Then pouted the rest of his time there with her mama who doesn’t speak a lick of English and couldn’t understand what was going on.


----------



## arnott

Anyone else notice that Blake's best friend Everett wasn't at the Wedding but his girlfriend Rita was?    He must still be mad that Jasmine ditched his birthday party!


----------



## pixiejenna

A update on a couple we never hear about Matt and Alla are pregnant with their first baby!

https://www.theashleysrealityroundu...-theyre-expecting-their-first-child-together/


----------



## rockhollow

pixiejenna said:


> A update on a couple we never hear about Matt and Alla are pregnant with their first baby!
> 
> https://www.theashleysrealityroundu...-theyre-expecting-their-first-child-together/



I liked this couple. I was doubtful with him being married 3 times before, but he seemed devoted to her, and liked her son. 
Nice to see some of  these couples make it.


----------



## pixiejenna

ITA this being his 4th marriage was not the greatest way to walk into a marriage. I think that he got lucky with Alla she was very upfront with him and she had a kid to think about as well so she[s not playing games. She was very cautious which is probably a good quality to match his impulsiveness relationship wise. I would much rather see them come back to happily ever after instead of some of the other couples.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> A update on a couple we never hear about Matt and Alla are pregnant with their first baby!
> 
> https://www.theashleysrealityroundu...-theyre-expecting-their-first-child-together/



Was he the one who welcomed her and her son to America with an empty fridge?    And then she got cranky that they had to go grocery shopping?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

arnott said:


> Was he the one who welcomed her and her son to America with an empty fridge?    And then she got cranky that they had to go grocery shopping?


Yep!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pixiejenna said:


> ITA this being his 4th marriage was not the greatest way to walk into a marriage. I think that he got lucky with Alla she was very upfront with him and she had a kid to think about as well so she[s not playing games. She was very cautious which is probably a good quality to match his impulsiveness relationship wise. I would much rather see them come back to happily ever after instead of some of the other couples.



Honestly, I think the biggest mistake these couples can do is to continue filming after 90 days and do the sequels - just the stress of filming, being in the public eye, and most importantly you know the producers are going want drama.  I hope these two have a happy life together outside of reality tv.


----------



## pixiejenna

Caesar has confirmed that he’s going to be on naked and afraid. Never watched it and this isn’t helping lol.


----------



## arnott

Tell All Part 1 tonight!


----------



## pixiejenna

Part one .  .  .

I was surprised Robin actually asked a hard question to Bryson’s grandparents. However I couldn’t understand what really went down with Roberts yelling, I gathered at some point he was homeless for a few months and was couch surfing for a bit and a family member took Bryson in while he got his ish together. I don’t know what else happened because both the grandparents and him were yelling so much I couldn’t make out what was being said.

t\Tania got a lot more heat over her awful behavior from pretty much everyone. It was interesting when rewatching the fights syngin doesn’t remember it being that bad. That leads me to believe that they fight a lot and he just rolls with it. I’m also annoyed that Tania wore a heel while she’s in a boot. It reminds me of a manager I had that was so vain always wore heels. Broke her foot and was in a boot for 6+ months and she continued to wear one heel while in a boot in winter snow/ice, you’d hear her clomp drag clomp drag clomp drag. Granted I know she’s sitting but it still irks me. 

Emily’s sister is still hating Sasha and I loved her sassing him about his google degree in nutrition lmao! She’s a freaking doctor IRL I don’t know why he thinks he’s going to win this argument. Emily seems like she’s put on weight since she’s been back in the US. She’s also working full time to support them, then takin care of her baby when she gets home. I think that she’s stressed too the max and probably has some guilt about being away from the baby for work. 

Juliana and Michael continue thier love fest. She comes out about the fact that her family basically ignores her now and it’s honestly sad. She dose so much for them and they don’t care about her at all, they’re just parasites. I’m surprised that robin asked a few more hard questions about their marriage with Sarah and Michael I don’t think that Michael cheating would shock anyone you almost kind of expect it. I feel like the relationship between Julianna and Sarah is stronger than the one she has with Michael. The kids come out and are the clear stars of the show. I found it interesting to hear their favorites of the other couples and their reasoning. The advice about relationships is pretty much the most sound advice of the show. Can we make Max and Cece the new hosts of the next tell all?

Sasquatch and Natalie are avoiding something that comes out tomorrow. It seems like they’re eluding to him cheating on her. I guess we’ll find out more tomorrow.

Also talking about sex the look on Julianna’s face when Big Ang said that they had sex 38 times in 2 weeks is pretty much what we’re all feeling.

Mursel and Anna seemed to gloss over the fact that he basically lied to his family and she’s not really upset over it. Also talking about having a kid, maybe you both should be able to talk with out google translate first. She can’t have one and wants to use a surrogate to have one which his family would disapprove of. I don’t understand why he has to constantly lie to his family and Anna’s ok with it.


----------



## arnott

^ Haven't watched part 1 yet and part 2 is already on tomorrow, followed by a brand new season next Sunday!  See what I mean by absolutely no breaks in between? 

Someone posted previously that Natalie is now in the US...so is that true and her and Sasquatch are together?   

Why can't Anna have a kid?   She's only 38.

Do you mean Shaun and not Robin?   At first I thought I clicked on the wrong thread and was in the Sister Wives thread!


----------



## Lady Zhuge

arnott said:


> Why can't Anna have a kid?   She's only 38



Maybe she had some complications after giving birth to her 3rd kid. She said she can’t carry a baby, so I’m thinking she may have had a hysterectomy. A friend of mine had an emergency hysterectomy after her 2nd child due to uncontrollable bleeding.


----------



## arnott

Interesting how Tania got into a car accident when she's always shown not wearing her seatbelt.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Part 2 was a snooze fest.  
Can't stand Angela, though the thought of her calling her Congressman and Senator made me laugh.  Since Michael was denied a spousal visa, and the ***** administration has extended his immigration ban to include Nigeria, I don't see how MiIchael is ever going to get to the US.
Natalie was frustratingly vague about her issues with Sasquatch Mike.


----------



## arnott

Ok when Anny said she wanted to have sex 3 times a day I thought that was a lot.   Now we hear that Sasquatch and Natalie were having it 3 times a day and Angela and Michael 4 times a day!      Is this the norm and I just didn't know about it?


----------



## TC1

This season has been an absolute snooze. Even Ang ranting and raving that she was going to walk off the stage couldn't make it interesting...despite her best efforts.


----------



## pixiejenna

ITA part 2 was a dud I didn’t know how they made it 2 hours. Natalie eluded to some sort of infidelity but it really doesn’t sound like that’s what happened. More so she’s upset that he spent a night over at a female friends house and she didn’t like it. I pretty much tune big Ang out when she starts yelling. I mentioned earlier that mykul is never coming over because he’s from a banned country, she’s too dumb to understand this. She is the grandma who ran to the US embassy yelling that she has a emergency, her emergency is that mykul was denied his visa. She will never understand why he’s never coming over and it doesn’t matter how much tax she pays lol. This level of ignorance is exhausting to watch. I also didn’t like that they’re pushing jasmine to become besties with Blake’s friends. They’re completely disregarding the fact that she doesn’t like any of the activities that she’s been doing and she doing them for Blake. Why shouldn’t his friends try to do something with her that she enjoys? I initially didn’t like Jasmine but the more the show went on the more she grew on me. I think it’s because I feel like Blake and his friends are ganging up on her 24/7 because she’s not entertaining them on demand.


----------



## rockhollow

The first tell all wasn't bad, but I agree with you all here, the second half was just a waste of time.
Nothing was really said. Yes, we had to see Angela try and make a scene, hoping that her loud outbursts and grandstanding will secure her another season of this show - but I'm not really interested in anymore Angela and Mukuk.

The whole Sasquatch Mike and crazy Nat - we could have done without them at all. They both keeping talking in circles and riddles, and it just can off as boring - especially as they (TLC) have been hyping their scenes for weeks now and it was just nothing. I suppose that means we'll be seeing this disfunctional couple again in the future on this show. No thanks!

And agree with you pixiejenna, about Jasmine. I really disliked her all through the series, but the wedding scene and then her on the tell all has changed my mind.
I think the combination of her culture and shyness made her look like such a cold fish, but when we saw more emotion from her at the wedding, and hearing what she and Blake say on the tell all, I think they are really trying to make a go of it.
And if his friends don't see that or like her - too bad!

All the other couples had very little involvement as who really cares about their opinions of the other couples.


----------



## arnott

Did anyone change their opinion about Tania after the tell all?   She still irritates me but I felt for her on the whole thing about Syngin not wanting to get a job unless it's the perfect job.   I had an ex who was just like that, not wanting to get a job unless he really liked it.   And whenever he encountered the slightest difficulty he would quit, not realizing that no job is perfect.       He was also all over the place with what he wanted to do, just like Syngin.   That's extremely stressful when you're the one paying the bills for both of you and you don't have a lot of money!


----------



## rockhollow

Hey arnott, I understand what you're saying, and for you, sorry to have had a unmotivated man - but where Tania and Slimjim are concerned, I didn't change my opinion, but did soften to her a bit.
She had this complete fairy tale of what her life plan with Slimjim was going to be, and even though I like Silmjim was telling her his life plan was way different, she either wasn't listening or was sure she's change his mind to her plan.
So now that she's finding out that he maybe wasn't all she planed, she's not happy. So she's still one crazy, selfish bit*h, ole Slimjim isn't much of a catch.


----------



## pixiejenna

My opinion of Tania didn’t change Syngin doesn’t seem to be work oriented and Tania just assumed that she could change him/boss him into a successful career. Also he needs to take opera off the table of potential careers lmao.


----------



## arnott

That was funny how Robert said he respected Michael for sticking up for Angela when he always puts Anny in positions to get slaughtered by his family without sticking up for her!


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> My opinion of Tania didn’t change Syngin doesn’t seem to be work oriented and Tania just assumed that she could change him/boss him into a successful career. *Also he needs to take opera off the table of potential careers lmao.*


----------



## TC1

Multiple tea spilling pages on IG are reporting that Anny is pregnant. LOL Robert is a Fertile Myrtle after all


----------



## EmmJay

TC1 said:


> Multiple tea spilling pages on IG are reporting that Anny is pregnant. LOL Robert is a Fertile Myrtle after all


Anny, soon to be Robert’s fifth baby mama and a single mother. SMH!


----------



## pixiejenna

Anny’s not going anywhere she’s set for life now maybe not the high life but still better than where she came from.


----------



## pixiejenna

Anfisa was rumored to be dating this guy and he’s confirmed it. Not a big surprise she’s kept quiet about her relationship status with Jorge since he’s been serving time. I pretty much excepted her to stay with him until he’s released and then leave him once he’s released. Hopefully her guy guy treats her better.

https://www.theashleysrealityroundu...fisa-is-still-married-to-prisoner-jorge-nava/


----------



## arnott

New Season starts tomorrow!


----------



## TC1

Mmmm I'm sorry but the one lady's "british" boyfriend does not have an accent. WTF is she talking about saying his british accent is so sexy?


----------



## EmmJay

TC1 said:


> Mmmm I'm sorry but the one lady's "british" boyfriend does not have an accent. WTF is she talking about saying his british accent is so sexy?


Yolanda’s boyfriend Williams is clearly Big Ang’s boyfriend Mykul because I heard a Nigerian accent not a British accent. Yolanda is the female version of Caesar. Very desperate and dumb.


----------



## pixiejenna

I didn’t watch because I watched the walking dead instead. I did catch pillow talk which usually is better than the show lol. I’ll probably try to catch it later this week.

First big Ed why did he mayo his hair? He’s sent her $5000 worth of gifts that she never got, um I’m pretty sure she got all of it and sold it. If she keeps saying she never got it he’ll send more. His mom is rightfully worried about him I also don’t understand why she needs to have a STD test because she froze up and wouldn’t answer his questions about her ex. I don’t like that she has her son calling him daddy. I feel like they don’t know each other enough to be engaged.

Big Ang 2.0’s big plan is sleeping with her fiancé with no condom umm she’s the one that will need the STD testing. Her friend tried to knock some sense into her and she’s clearly not going to see the truth. I think he’s looking for his fast track ticket to the US. 

‘Avery is a mom who is going to leave her 2 year old kid to meet her fiancé who seems kind of sleazy. She is a aspiring food blogger, making the saddest looking kale salad ever that she sprinkles weed on. You know what that might be the only way I’ll willingly eat a kale salad if it’s laced with drugs lol. Also she’s doing yoga on the beach, not sure what that really adds to her. Her fiancé is a relationship coach to single woman, ya that’s going to cause issues. I’m curious how one is a relationship coach to someone who’s not in a relationship.

Yolanda’s story about her late husband is so sad. I’m shocked that she has 6 kids, she looks amazing. It makes me feel extra bad that it really comes off like she;s being catfished. They’ve never video chatted, he asked for her to send him money to come to the US, and he doesn’t have a British accent whatsoever. One of the people on pillow talk said he has a Nigerian accent and that sounds more correct. The only good thing is that her daughter is going with her on her trip.


----------



## buzzytoes

I think my husband might have had a fever last night because he actually watched the majority of the episode. We were both fascinated with Big Ed!! Every single one of these people is a trainwreck, except possibly the dude from TN and the chick from Russia. Poor Yolanda is being catfished and I don't think she has ever spoken to anyone from England if she thinks that is a British accent. I'm mostly just curious if she will actually make it all the way to England. Avery must have incredibly low self esteem issues - it is the only reason I can figure that she is not in a successful relationship. Big Ang 2.0 going to get waxed and then talking about sex with no condom just grossed me right out. NO ONE WANTS TO HEAR THAT!! Also, she is an idiot if she thinks having unprotected sex with a Nigerian celebrity is a good idea.


----------



## bisousx

Yeah, totally cringed at the no condom talk. Was thinking to myself how much TV has changed in the last 20 years. That conversation would’ve been completely scandalous to air when I was growing up and while in high school in late 90s lol


----------



## limom

After Danielle and Momo, nothing and nobody can shock me on this show.
Those two set the bar, too freaking high.


----------



## arnott

Remember years ago when there was this guy we referred to on here as "Old Creeper" because his fiancé Nikki from the Philippines was a year younger than his daughter?   Big Ed and Rose remind me of this couple except  more extreme with her being 6 years younger than his daughter!


----------



## TC1

All of Sojaboy's IG followers are gone. LOL down to about 6K musn't have been able to buy any new ones for the premiere. 
"celebrity" my ass


----------



## rockhollow

Well, I don't seem much hope for any of the couples on this new season.

Glad to see crying Darcy back again -  NOT!!!
Good lord, the work she's had done to her face this season is frightening. Yes, she's maybe carrying a few extra pounds, but her face looked like it was melting and her lips were about to explode.
And that British guy never wanted her last season, this season of him rejecting her is just going to be painful.


Big Ed - that poor man - really, you haven't been in a relationship of eons (what was it 30 years) and you think a young woman for a foreign land is going to be interested in dating you?
And dear sweet Big Ed - I don't think you fudging those extra few inches onto you height are going to really make a difference.
This is a totally doomed relationship. 
And we know from past participants on this show, allowing your young child to call a total stranger daddy is not the way to go.


----------



## rockhollow

Angie 2.0 is looking very cray cray, and we'll most likely see some wild scenes out of her.
We've already seen her fellow crying out he wants to be the next legend rap singer in the US, so we know a green card is his goal.
How much time a day does she have to spend trolling his social media sites?
All that waxing information was way too much!
And I wonder how many women he's told he wrote that song for? Just change to name and it's all ready for multiple people.

Everything is already sad about the Yolanda woman.
I worry that her fellow won't even be living in England, let along talk with an english accent.
And those buff internet pictures will have been borrowed from someone else.
I can completely understand she doesn't want to spend her time alone as all the children leave the house, but this is not the answer.
Someone need to explain how 'cat fishing' works to her.


----------



## pixiejenna

Yes mark was creepy AF. He was micromanaging everything she did, don’t touch the windows I don’t like them getting dirty. He also seemed to want to turn her into his newer version of his  ex wife, here’s a new car it’s the same exact car my ex drove. I wonder how Nikki is doing or if they’re even still together. Big Ed seems slightly more likable than Mark but I only saw him on pillow talk.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Yes mark was creepy AF. He was micromanaging everything she did, don’t touch the windows I don’t like them getting dirty. He also seemed to want to turn her into his newer version of his  ex wife, here’s a new car it’s the same exact car my ex drove. I wonder how Nikki is doing or if they’re even still together. Big Ed seems slightly more likable than Mark but I only saw him on pillow talk.



Oh his name was Mark?    Don't forget him blowing a whistle to wake her up in the morning!   "Nikki!!"     *Toot toot toot!*


----------



## jblended

Not trying to be rude but I legitimately do not understand what is happening with Darcey and Stacey's faces.  
Darcey's face seems worse off than her twin's, but neither of them look at all normal. What kind of botched surgery did they have?
I...I...what...ummm....what happened to their faces?


----------



## arnott

90 Day Fiance What Now?  premieres on April 20th and Jesse is on it!   This show just goes on and on with no breaks!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

arnott said:


> 90 Day Fiance What Now?  premieres on April 20th and Jesse is on it!   This show just goes on and on with no breaks!


No more Jesse!


----------



## TC1

Darcey and Jesse have made careers out of this!


----------



## EmmJay

Desperate Darcey won’t give up on love or cosmetic enhancements. SMH! https://m.channel24.co.za/TV/News/90-day-fiances-darcey-silva-sets-the-record-straight-im-not-desperate-20200225


----------



## rockhollow

pixiejenna said:


> Yes mark was creepy AF. He was micromanaging everything she did, don’t touch the windows I don’t like them getting dirty. He also seemed to want to turn her into his newer version of his  ex wife, here’s a new car it’s the same exact car my ex drove. I wonder how Nikki is doing or if they’re even still together. Big Ed seems slightly more likable than Mark but I only saw him on pillow talk.



I also wonder what happened with Nikki. And remember he wanted her to sign that pre-nup right before the wedding, even though the lawyer said she shouldn't sign it.
He was truly demented. 

And yes, I really like Big Ed, he seems like a genuine sweet guy - anyone who loves his little dog the way he did has got to be sweet. But his expectations for love are just not right.  A 23 year old girl, no matter where she's from is not going to be the right match for him.

And in regards to Darcy - it doesn't matter what that women tries to tell us - she is unbearably desperate for love.
I watched a bit of that 3 hour saga of her relationship with Jessie and then Tom. I could only watch a few minutes, it was just to sad in so many ways.
She allow that youngster Jessie humiliate her time and time again, and just keep going back, wishing that he would ask her to marry her. 
And then just changed Jessie for Tom who also seemed to enjoy humiliating her while she begs for any attention he gave her.
And then his terrible sister!!! She thought she was funny and witty, and she was just mean and cruel!!!


----------



## daisychainz

jblended said:


> Not trying to be rude but I legitimately do not understand what is happening with Darcey and Stacey's faces.
> Darcey's face seems worse off than her twin's, but neither of them look at all normal. What kind of botched surgery did they have?
> I...I...what...ummm....what happened to their faces?


Fillers, botox, spray tan gone amuk. I was agog at her boobs in that sparkly dress though, like WOW, overkill. I bet if she toned herself down a bit she'd have more dating success. Does she look at Stacey and think she looks fabulous, and vice-versa? They have a mirror right before them and fail to see.


----------



## arnott

CanuckBagLover said:


> No more Jesse!



The previews show him kissing some woman!      I don't even like Jesse but I'm curious to watch just to see how he treats another woman.   Is he still the same a$$hole he was with Darcey or is he better with someone new?

The other people coming back are insufferable...Avery,  Evelin  , Aladdin!    BTW, I thought I read on here a while back that Corey came to his senses and dumped Evelin?!   Now why are they back on the show?


----------



## arnott

I've only watched half the episode so far but Yolanda's situation reminds me of Jenny and Sumit!   Didn't Sumit also pretend to be a hot British guy with fake pictures?   And like Jenny I can imagine Yolanda taking him anyways after discovering she's been catfished.   I can imagine Yolanda justifying it by saying, "I fell in love with his personality!".    Good lord.   Also can imagine her saying that she wasn't honest about her age so she can forgive him about not being honest about his looks!

Or..maybe we'll be surprised and he'll be real...just like that situation with Courtney and Antonio where she had never face timed him either!


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> Oh his name was Mark?    Don't forget him blowing a whistle to wake her up in the morning!   "Nikki!!"     *Toot toot toot!*



I forgot about that. If you came into my room with a train whistle to wake me up you’d be walking out with a black eye.



rockhollow said:


> I also wonder what happened with Nikki. And remember he wanted her to sign that pre-nup right before the wedding, even though the lawyer said she shouldn't sign it.
> He was truly demented.
> 
> And yes, I really like Big Ed, he seems like a genuine sweet guy - anyone who loves his little dog the way he did has got to be sweet. But his expectations for love are just not right.  A 23 year old girl, no matter where she's from is not going to be the right match for him.
> 
> And in regards to Darcy - it doesn't matter what that women tries to tell us - she is unbearably desperate for love.
> I watched a bit of that 3 hour saga of her relationship with Jessie and then Tom. I could only watch a few minutes, it was just to sad in so many ways.
> She allow that youngster Jessie humiliate her time and time again, and just keep going back, wishing that he would ask her to marry her.
> And then just changed Jessie for Tom who also seemed to enjoy humiliating her while she begs for any attention he gave her.
> And then his terrible sister!!! She thought she was funny and witty, and she was just mean and cruel!!!



The thing I wonder is even though Nikki signed the prenup could it really be enforced? She was clearly under duress when she signed it and did she genuinely understand what she’s signing? Yes most Filipinos speak/read English but I don’t know if her skill set is what you’d consider to be good enough for her to read/understand what she signed.

Big Ed is pretty deluded to think that any 23 year old wants to be with someone old enough to be her father. He’s banking on young and desperate.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> I forgot about that. If you came into my room with a train whistle to wake me up you’d be walking out with a black eye.



I think I remember you saying that before!          I think he was blowing the whistle from the bottom of the stairs!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

daisychainz said:


> Fillers, botox, spray tan gone amuk. I was agog at her boobs in that sparkly dress though, like WOW, overkill. I bet if she toned herself down a bit she'd have more dating success. Does she look at Stacey and think she looks fabulous, and vice-versa? They have a mirror right before them and fail to see.



At first Darcy was kind of fun to watch in a trainwreck way, but now I just can't.  This woman clearly has serious issues.  And I just find watching her depressing and at this point, exploitive.  I really don't want to see her.  And I don't think her and Tom's relationship is real at all.


----------



## limom

Same here, I am giving up trashy/ reality tv for Lent.
Darcy is not well.


----------



## rockhollow

limom said:


> Same here, I am giving up trashy/ reality tv for Lent.
> Darcy is not well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4675599
> View attachment 4675600



Those pictures of Darcy are just tragic.
Watching and fast forwarding through her 3 hour saga of looking for love was so tough. I just can't understand how she can keep coming back.


----------



## pixiejenna

I never liked Darcy she’s just so phony and I find people with phony personalities to be exhausting.

So I watched the real episode and I was surprised that the abuser was on it because pillow talk didn’t even cover him. He came off like the dbag that he his. His older kids have more brains than he dose. I also don’t think that his Russian mom fill in is anything too great.

Big Ang 2.0 not only did she get her downstairs waxed her friend was there to watch. I’ve never done that but if I did I sure as hell wouldn’t want a friend in the room while it was happening and I sure as hell wouldn’t want to see a friend having it done.

Big Ed’s mom is so genuinely concerned for him it’s kind of sad to watch.

Avery has another older child I didn’t learn about in pillow talk. She left her 8-10 year old daughter to move to another state for a relationship that didn’t work out and moved back home with her new baby. Both her friend and her friends husband are extremely suspicious of Ash. If he can’t get a visitor visa because of bankruptcy how can he get a spousal visa? I think that he’s potentially hiding more than he’s letting on or never even applied. When your friends husband says that his behavior is very concerning because the only explanation is that he’s probably hiding something, girl you should listen. I agree with the other poster who said she must have self esteem issues.

Seeing more of Yolanda;s story unfold is interesting. She hid it from all of her kids except the oldest, but the others knew something was up because she’s hiding up in her room more than before. When she explained it her kids were so embarrassed that she meet someone in IG and pointed out that she told them never to do that lol. Then when her oldest proclaimed that they never even FaceTimed that was it they all knew mamma was had. Then tried to talk common sense into her knowing it wouldn’t do any good. I almost feel like all the kids in this show are way more adult than their parents. They should get their own show or host the next tell all.


----------



## bisousx

I didn’t see any Darcey or Stacey on the 2 hour premiere at all. Was it on a special?


----------



## jblended

Just watching 90 Day Fiance: What now? on Youtube. Was confused it's on there because I thought it wasn't airing until April, but I guess I had the dates wrong.
Jesse's appearance on the tell all (when he was giving a speech about love at the retirement centre) now makes sense. That's why he was invited to the Tell All, he was already signed for this spin off. And the clips of Jesse with friends and giving that 'motivational' speech they showed were taken from this 'What Now?' season.

Steven is back with an update on him and Olga. I remember how badly he treated her in Russia and I can't warm to him now because of it. He's still immature and says when Olga and the baby arrive in the US, he doesn't plan to change his lifestyle, he'll just bring his son with him when he goes out partying. 
To be fair, he also said he wants to be a great dad and build a family several times, I just found it disingenuous given how he treated her earlier.

Laura and Aladin are also in this first episode. Don't think I'll watch their portion as I'm already fed up from the two updates I've seen.
Jesse and Steven have left a bad taste in my mouth and I wish they'd stop getting air time.


----------



## rockhollow

Watched the new episode last night.
It truly is frightening to see Darcy and Stacy's new faces. How can they possibly look in the mirror and think those over-inflated lips look good. It almost made me cry for them.
Those wedding dresses were tragic. I really couldn't image anyone wearing them for their wedding day. One wrong breath, and Darcy would have popped out of that top. I doubt either one of them could sit down in those outfits.
And then we get to see Darcy yet again have a bit of a cry and tell us that Tom is the one for her, even though he seems to be doing everything possible to avoid her.
This show just continues to make Darcy look the fool.

Big Ed - things are just not going to work out for you. There are so many red flags, but he just keeps trooping on, hoping the impossible.
I have doubts believing he hasn't been sending funds to the girl in the Philippines. I wonder if he's admitted the sister is asking for money, so he can segue into telling us the girlfriend has been receiving funds as well.
I was glad when his daughter at least phoned him back before the trip.
He'll be returning to the US alone.

Now Lisa (Ang 2.0) - that woman deserves what ever she gets. Even though she hasn't said, I'm sure she been funding her Nigerian prince, and that makes her feel she can control him. She's in for a surprise then!
Never heard of it before, but her man is going to be a yahoo man.
He'll only stay around as long as there are funds and hope of a green card.


----------



## lulilu

I think Lisa is nastier and more controlling than Ang, if that is even possible.


----------



## rockhollow

lulilu said:


> I think Lisa is nastier and more controlling than Ang, if that is even possible.



I have to agree with you. I'm not fond of Angela, but I see much more of a relationship between her and Micheal. She does control the pocketbook.
Nasty is the perfect way to describe Lisa. 
She thinks she's going to be in control of her relationship, but I don't think that will happen. Her man has been playing her for years now, and I think she'll be in for a rude awaking when she arrives in Nigeria.


----------



## EmmJay

Darcey first season to this season. Wow!


----------



## TC1

The previews they show of Darcey running on the treadmill are just mean. She looks crazed. There are going to be (and already are) so many memes involving that clip.


----------



## pixiejenna

Random news Alexi was on a work trip and saved a guy from drowning. The guys friends just stood and watched him drift out while drunk.


https://www.tmz.com/2020/03/01/90-day-fiance-star-alex-brovarnik-saves-drowning-man-bahamas/


----------



## jblended

pixiejenna said:


> Random news Alexi was on a work trip and saved a guy from drowning. The guys friends just stood and watched him drift out while drunk.
> 
> 
> https://www.tmz.com/2020/03/01/90-day-fiance-star-alex-brovarnik-saves-drowning-man-bahamas/


Wow, thanks for sharing this! That's amazing and I have so much respect for Alexi!
The kid in the video was completely out! Scary!


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Random news Alexi was on a work trip and saved a guy from drowning. The guys friends just stood and watched him drift out while drunk.
> 
> 
> https://www.tmz.com/2020/03/01/90-day-fiance-star-alex-brovarnik-saves-drowning-man-bahamas/



Wow!  Yay, Alexei!

I crossed over to the dark side and went to Loren's instagram page to watch the video.   In it she wrote,  "Like me. Hate me. Either way you’re talking about me."        She sounds so arrogant.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

This season is so depressing to watch. I don't know if I can do it.  I may just watch pillow talk for the highlights.
I can understand a few trainwrecks for ratings but it seemed to me in earlier seasons of the show, there were always one or two couple who I genuinely hoped would work out.


----------



## rockhollow

the twins are sure looking rough this season!


----------



## mcb100

This season is a little boring for me to watch so far but I'm sure it will get better. The newest episode was the same as the first episode of the season. Nobody has actually met their partners yet so it just shows them running around town. Darcey and Tom's relationship seems fake to me (just for TV) but maybe not.


----------



## pixiejenna

There’s a petition for geoffrey to be removed from the show. I don’t think that even if they get the signatures it will change anything TBH. TLC has repeatedly employed people who are repeating offenders of various crimes.

https://www.change.org/p/tlc-remove..._medium=copylink&utm_campaign=tap_basic_share


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pixiejenna said:


> There’s a petition for geoffrey to be removed from the show. I don’t think that even if they get the signatures it will change anything TBH. TLC has repeatedly employed people who are repeating offenders of various crimes.
> 
> https://www.change.org/p/tlc-remove..._medium=copylink&utm_campaign=tap_basic_share


This is shocking. Wonder if he is still doing drugs.


----------



## TC1

pixiejenna said:


> There’s a petition for geoffrey to be removed from the show. I don’t think that even if they get the signatures it will change anything TBH. TLC has repeatedly employed people who are repeating offenders of various crimes.
> 
> https://www.change.org/p/tlc-remove..._medium=copylink&utm_campaign=tap_basic_share


Big Ang's daughter is in the slammer for rape and sodomy of a minor and she keeps getting more seasons! (after airing on the show)
This stuff about Geoffrey came out a long time ago. TLC should have scrapped him then but didn't.


----------



## rockhollow

I'm another that thinks this petition will just be a waste of time.
TLC doesn't care, they like the drama.
TLC has for seasons allowed these type of people on the show.
Pol with Karina had a long history with the law and abuse and we had to watch him for seasons.
And yes @TC1 - Big Ang's daughter is no shining example of a decent person.
And the South African fellow who stole his mother's household items for drugs.
And the english guy that couldn't come to the US because he had many criminal convictions in the UK.
TLC loves these people.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> There’s a petition for geoffrey to be removed from the show. I don’t think that even if they get the signatures it will change anything TBH. TLC has repeatedly employed people who are repeating offenders of various crimes.
> 
> https://www.change.org/p/tlc-remove..._medium=copylink&utm_campaign=tap_basic_share



If he's that much of a psycho,  I wonder why his ex Mary is still in love with him, asking  him  why she's not good enough for him!


----------



## pixiejenna

TLC pretty much employs many criminals not just on this show but other shows as well, it's almost like it's a prerequisite to be picked for them.


----------



## mcb100

Geoffrey will probably stay on the show though because TLC knows that we will watch it. I don't jump too much when I see drugs in someone's past now (in my state they are having an opioid epidemic. It's on the news a lot.) But all those claims of violence and rape and blood are very shocking.....and what would you think as a woman to be dating someone and find that out about them? I would run for the hills. It is obvious that he has not been up front about his past to the new girl since mary had asked if he told her yet and he said no....seriously.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

rockhollow said:


> I'm another that thinks this petition will just be a waste of time.
> TLC doesn't care, they like the drama.
> TLC has for seasons allowed these type of people on the show.
> Pol with Karina had a long history with the law and abuse and we had to watch him for seasons.
> And yes @TC1 - Big Ang's daughter is no shining example of a decent person.
> And the South African fellow who stole his mother's household items for drugs.
> And the english guy that couldn't come to the US because he had many criminal convictions in the UK.
> TLC loves these people.


Don't forget Jorge caught dealing marijuana in Arizona!


----------



## EmmJay

Paul, Karine’s husband, had a lengthy criminal past too.


----------



## bisousx

arnott said:


> If he's that much of a psycho,  I wonder why his ex Mary is still in love with him, asking  him  why she's not good enough for him!



Probably the same reason murderers still have tons of women dying to marry them.


----------



## rowdy3

Darcey is playing a character. Last year when she was in Miami my friend asked her out and she agreed. She acted normal and seem like a sweet woman. The only bad thing he said was she smokes and you can smell it on her.


----------



## TC1

rowdy3 said:


> Darcey is playing a character. Last year when she was in Miami my friend asked her out and she agreed. She acted normal and seem like a sweet woman. The only bad thing he said was she smokes and you can smell it on her.


I'm sure a lot of things are edited or ramped up for TV. But after this many seasons...I'm sure some of her real personality shows. She looks like she smells of cigs, tanning oil and hairspray.


----------



## arnott

rowdy3 said:


> Darcey is playing a character. Last year when she was in Miami my friend asked her out and she agreed. She acted normal and seem like a sweet woman. The only bad thing he said was she smokes and you can smell it on her.



So how did their date go?!


----------



## limom

rowdy3 said:


> Darcey is playing a character. Last year when she was in Miami my friend asked her out and she agreed. She acted normal and seem like a sweet woman. The only bad thing he said was she smokes and you can smell it on her.


She is a really good actress then, I am completely convinced by her persona.


----------



## rockhollow

I know that editing can change things up, but I think we see an awful lot of the real Darcy.
I watched that video of her and Stacy made to try and get a reality show when they were much younger and still married, and they seemed the same.
They were bat crazy and very competitive.


----------



## TC1

Big Ed is in for a real surprise at Rose's house sleeping on the floor with no toilet or running water Those bamboo sheets won't he helping. You can tell by their interviews her and her sister don't give a crap what he looks like because "he's rich"
They've probably sold everything he's mailed them and just pretend it hasn't arrived. I don't think he'll be needing that microwave popcorn there.
Next week we see some dude who has spent 100K in some chick he met on the internet? Lawd.


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> Big Ed is in for a real surprise at Rose's house sleeping on the floor with no toilet or running water Those bamboo sheets won't he helping. You can tell by their interviews her and her sister don't give a crap what he looks like because "he's rich"
> They've probably sold everything he's mailed them and just pretend it hasn't arrived. I don't think he'll be needing that microwave popcorn there.
> Next week we see some dude who has spent 100K in some chick he met on the internet? Lawd.



They have no toilet or running water yet they can afford smart phones and wifi?


----------



## pixiejenna

ITA about Rose selling everything that Ed has sent her and lied saying that she never got it so he’d send her more. Roses living situation is pretty standard where she lives, if you think that it’s bad google Smokey mountain Philippines. Cell phones are very commonly used there they’re very social people, so yes even people with poor homes will have cell/smart phones.


----------



## liliBuo

arnott said:


> They have no toilet or running water yet they can afford smart phones and wifi?



In some parts of the world (I've traveled to such places) most people have  smart phones and wifi, it is pretty cheap and not considered a luxury, but moving to an appartement with water is.
I agree that she prob just solde everything he sent her, and telling her son to call a man he never met dad is just crazy to me...


----------



## pixiejenna

Some sad news Sarah was diagnosed with breast cancer and has undergone surgery for it. I hope that they're able to remove everything and she has a speedy recovery. 

https://soapdirt.com/90-day-fiance-...breast-cancer-juliana-custodio-shows-support/


----------



## bussbuss

I just started this season and on the 2nd episode and I can tell you for sure that the voice on the other end of Yolanda's phone does not have a British accent at all

She is surely being catfished. That accent sounds more Nigerian to me. Those pictures do not belong to the person she is speaking to. I really wonder how this is going to play out but it's really sad to see


----------



## pixiejenna

Nicole is in Morocco to visit Azan and now she's stuck there for a indefinite time because of the travel ban. The fact that she traveled there during the midst of a pandemic should be shocking. But for her it's the norm and frankly almost expected. The only good thing is May isn't with her and is probably with grandma. #savemay If I was the grandma I'd be filling papers for legal guardianship for May. This is a perfect example of how grossly unfit nicole is as a mother. 

https://soapdirt.com/90-day-fiance-...h-azan-following-travel-ban-are-they-filming/


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Nicole is in Morocco to visit Azan and now she's stuck there for a indefinite time because of the travel ban. The fact that she traveled there during the midst of a pandemic should be shocking. But for her it's the norm and frankly almost expected. The only good thing is May isn't with her and is probably with grandma. #savemay If I was the grandma I'd be filling papers for legal guardianship for May. This is a perfect example of how grossly unfit nicole is as a mother.
> 
> https://soapdirt.com/90-day-fiance-...h-azan-following-travel-ban-are-they-filming/



 I miss your recaps on the show!    Have you been watching?


----------



## pixiejenna

I have but I guess I forgot to recap last week. Now I don’t remember much of the last episode other than big Ed taking rose shopping for pjs and lasting maybe 5 minutes before he starts yelling he needs air con now, that’s what he calls air conditioning lol. He was legit drenched in sweat and rose was totally unfazed like this temperature is normal. At some point they go to eat and he demands that she has to take a STD test to which she’s horrified to hear. If he wants her to take one he should too. 

Big Ang  2.0mvisits her BFs home and is thankful that she’s staying at a hotel. She goes to eat with his friends and I think they had a fight about something.

 The repeat offender goes to Varya place to which he’s shocked by the state of. She stopped remodeling because she’s planning to come to America. He’s fully decided that he’s her meal ticket to the US she’s using him and he doesn’t like it. Because what woman want to be married to a repeat violent offender?

David goes shopping for a RV he can’t afford until he sells everything. Because what 20 something female doesn’t want to live in a house on wheels. He goes out to eat with friends the wive warns him that he’s being used, she’s also Ukrainian so she knows what she’s talking about. The guy seems to thoroughly enjoy the stupidity of his friend, doing his best to hold back laughter. This guys home is quite poor looking. He also has another Ukrainian friend who’s real he’s also meeting up with who disapproves with his catfish relationship. He meet her a while back but they didn’t work because she’s “too shy”. So basic read is he has a fetish for Ukrainian women because of rocky & bullwinkle cartoons and really likes it kinky.

Ash brings Avery to a Airbnb and she claims the main room and he’s cast to the second room. He has to earn his way into her bed lol. He gifts her black roses and bracelets that he had made a while back that they broke up over. Ash has a major case of crazy eyes and is hard to watch.


----------



## pixiejenna

The repeat violent offender goes to the beach in Florida and posts stupid hoarding pics. Basically being a dbag like usual.


----------



## pixiejenna

So I just watched the last episode.

Big Ed tried to make up for the market incident by taking rose for a mani pedi. He then starts harping on her past while getting their nails done. Then they go to eat it’s the full conversation where he tells her to get a STD test, great job splicing footage TLC. She initially doesn’t understand but when she dose she’s really offended. He tried to pass it off as just a blood test, he’ll take one too but in the US because he doesn’t trust the doctors here. She walks out she’s so upset, he views her as a dirty girl with disease.  He continues harp and she admits that she hasn’t talked to prices father in 4 years. They were in a relationship and broke up and after they broke up and finds out she’s pregnant and he’s already moved on and starting a family with his new GF. She only dated two people since princes father. She just wants to go home on her own he ends up booking a hotel room for her because she doesn’t want to be near him, and that he’ll help her go home the next morning. It’s basic information that she really didn’t want to talk about which makes me wonder what happened in those relationships.

Big Ang 2.0 meets more of her fiancé’s “coworkers” for a lack of a better word. They explain to her that she’s running his career. Ironically they’re all pretty amused at the first introduction of her in disbelief. She gets into another fight with them.  She’s upset that they used a model in the video and doesn’t think that they should have. They also visit the studio where he wrote/produced “her” song.

David arrives in the Ukraine and his friend picks him up at the airport and takes him to his hotel. She points out the obvious fact of why isn’t his fiancé there for that and his excuse is that she’s on a train on her way too him. She also talked about when they met basically she had no interest in him after meeting him, a normal reaction. Also I’m pretty sure I saw two rolls of TP in his luggage while unpacking, lmao.

Avery and ash go to dinner with his brother who he lives with but insisted that they can’t stay at their place hence the airbnb. His brother also has a case of crazy eyes. Avery orders a drink so Ash dose too even though he claims he doesn’t drink. I don’t really remember anything else it’s hard enough to pay attention with one crazy eyes but two crazy eyes is too many.

The repeat violent offender goes on a walk with Varya and he hounds her about her looking for a ticket to America from him. They then go to dinner with her friends, most of whom don’t speak English. They grill him hard and he pitches woe is me hissy fit. He came there so they should be fawning over him for it. Then they ask her why she didn’t tell him about her other relationship with a American before him. Her one friend who is translating asks her in English and the repeat violent offender goes berserk and yells at her and walks out. Because he asked her if she had other relationship with Americans and this just confirms that she’s using him to come to America. He whines too much and pitches temper tantrums.

Stephanie makes a big deal about all the things that she has to do because of her health, wearing a face mask, wiping down her seat area, taking antibiotics, and using hand sanitizer. Yet she’s repeatedly filmed in the airport without wearing her mask, on the plane without the mask, and at the new airport without her mask. Honestly if feels like a waste of a face mask especially given the pandemic we’re currently in. Stephanie is a slightly more animated kardashian and is as boring as watching paint dry. We meet Erika and her friends. She also hasn’t come out to her parents either, her friends think it’s a bad idea for Stephanie to come visit her without really knowing her. And since Erika lives with her parents they’re staying in a hotel to be alone. Erika is one of those people who just has to be different from everyone she’s “original” which instantly reminds me of Tania who makes a point of being different for the sake of being different. I already can’t stand her she’s a try hard who’s pretending that they aren’t because their “different”. She also comes off as pretty selfish.


----------



## Sol Ryan

Hope it’s okay to join in posting here. Been watching for a while and cringing every time Lisa comes on the screen. 

I just can’t with Ed. There were so many ways to handle that conversation with Rose and he chose the absolute worst. Why should she trust him? The idea that she should have to take a test and that he’ll get one when he goes back to the states is one of the most disgusting things I’ve seen on tv. He’s lied to her repeatedly throughout their relationship... I tried to have empathy for him, but this was the last straw... I literally yelled at the TV... My poor neighbors... I hope she doesn’t go back to him, but I suspect TLC producer intervention to get her to go back

I swear I think this season should be called The Awful Americans... Between David, Lisa, Ed and Geoffrey I’m only barely able to watch it. I’m almost hoping for some Darcy.


----------



## liliBuo

Can someone explain to me why david doesn't have lana's phone number or instagram or whatsapp or whatever else....?!!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Sol Ryan said:


> Hope it’s okay to join in posting here. Been watching for a while and cringing every time Lisa comes on the screen.
> 
> I just can’t with Ed. There were so many ways to handle that conversation with Rose and he chose the absolute worst. Why should she trust him? The idea that she should have to take a test and that he’ll get one when he goes back to the states is one of the most disgusting things I’ve seen on tv. He’s lied to her repeatedly throughout their relationship... I tried to have empathy for him, but this was the last straw... I literally yelled at the TV... My poor neighbors... I hope she doesn’t go back to him, but I suspect TLC producer intervention to get her to go back
> 
> I swear I think this season should be called The Awful Americans... Between David, Lisa, Ed and Geoffrey I’m only barely able to watch it. I’m almost hoping for some Darcy.



I loved how Rose slapped Ed down.  I'm not sure if she's being completely honest with him over her past relationships but he hasn't been honest with her either.  It was so degrading how he treated her.  But I sadly suspect she will reconcile and go to him with the US - I think she's desperate enough.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

liliBuo said:


> Can someone explain to me why david doesn't have lana's phone number or instagram or whatsapp or whatever else....?!!


Because he's stupid.


----------



## Sol Ryan

CanuckBagLover said:


> I loved how Rose slapped Ed down.  I'm not sure if she's being completely honest with him over her past relationships but he hasn't been honest with her either.  It was so degrading how he treated her.  But I sadly suspect she will reconcile and go to him with the US - I think she's desperate enough.


I suspect she will too... her situation is awful, but I wish she could find someone better than Ed... I don’t think her past relationships should matter to Ed, just like Ed’s shouldn’t  get to matter to Rose.


----------



## pixiejenna

liliBuo said:


> Can someone explain to me why david doesn't have lana's phone number or instagram or whatsapp or whatever else....?!!



Because she doesn't get paid that way. He's a client not a boyfriend. 



CanuckBagLover said:


> I loved how Rose slapped Ed down.  I'm not sure if she's being completely honest with him over her past relationships but he hasn't been honest with her either.  It was so degrading how he treated her.  But I sadly suspect she will reconcile and go to him with the US - I think she's desperate enough.



I also think that both sides have not been completely honest with each other.  I think for rose it's more desperation of her living situation/past. And it seems deeply rooted and still fresh. For big ed I think that he wants someone who he can control/groom. He enjoys having the upper hand of being the "rich American" over her. I think that she'll go back to him out of desperation at least until she can secure someone better.


----------



## pixiejenna

I totally forgot to mention it but we had a new couple on pillow talk.  I didn't remember them at all and that's because they haven't been on the show before but both work in the entertainment industry. 

https://soapdirt.com/90-day-fiance-who-was-that-random-couple-on-pillow-talk/


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pixiejenna said:


> I totally forgot to mention it but we had a new couple on pillow talk.  I didn't remember them at all and that's because they haven't been on the show before but both work in the entertainment industry.
> 
> https://soapdirt.com/90-day-fiance-who-was-that-random-couple-on-pillow-talk/


Thanks for this. I was wondering who they were.  I didn't find them particularly funny.  I think pillowtalk should be restricted to those who have been on the show.


----------



## TC1

I thought it was odd they'd have 2 celebrities on Pillow Talk when they already have so many couples that love the attention that this show provides.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Some updates.  Call me cynical but I wonder if these couples are hoping to feature on 90 days - happily ever after?
https://www.realitytea.com/2020/03/...smith-ashley-martson-are-back-together-again/
https://www.realitytea.com/2020/03/...ationship-after-breakup-cheating-allegations/


----------



## pixiejenna

Ugg I don’t care to see either couple on the show.


----------



## TC1

Sasquatch Mike & Natalie got married in the US


----------



## Sol Ryan

TC1 said:


> Sasquatch Mike & Natalie got married in the US


Wow... did not see that coming...


----------



## pixiejenna

Not surprised even though they have some major deal breakers I think as long as she can have kids she’s happy the rest is negotiable.


----------



## arnott

Checked out Usman's Sojaboy IG account and he posted some woman in a thong dancing to his music.   Then Lisa posted all these pictures of shirtless guys on her account to get back at him.      Oh, the drama!


----------



## TC1

Jay and Ashley are reportedly back together  they must want a pillow talk slot next.


----------



## arnott

I don't watch Pillow Talk but saw that Anny and Robert are now on it.    Are they any good?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

TC1 said:


> Jay and Ashley are reportedly back together  they must want a pillow talk slot next.


ugh! The producers are ruining PillowTalk.


----------



## TC1

CanuckBagLover said:


> ugh! The producers are ruining PillowTalk.


Right? Robert and Annie this week? urgh no thanks


----------



## pixiejenna

I finally caught the last episode. 

Usmans model-less music video debut was freaking gold! An entire club full of people who were like WTF is he doing with that old white woman. Interviewing random “fans” who said that he’s only in it for the money she should run. I don’t really think that he had much of a career but Lisa certainly killed it.

Big Ed groveling to rose was expected. I don't recall if it was the previews or in the episode. Big Ed decides to show his worth by giving her the most creepy and disturbing foot massage I’ve ever seen. The he asks for a kiss and she’s like you can kiss my cheek. It’s pretty obvious that she’s not into him period.

Watching David comb his wig in his big sprucing up for Lanna scene is about as exciting to watch as paint dry. He goes to the train station and gets stood up like we all knew he would. Then he goes online to see if she’s online and she’s not so it;s a obvious sign that she’s on her way to him. Then he meets with his friend and says he’s going to go to her home town that he knows from when he booked a cruise for her that she didn’t;t show up for. Being the only sane one she points out the town he mentions is not safe and close to the war zone. Annie(the original) said it best you have a 7 year relationship with your computer. The other thing that really stood out to me I don’t recall what age he said he was but he looks like he’s 70+.

Stephanie and Erica go to their hotel. They check out the room jump into the tub fully clothed to ensure both can fit into at the same time and order $100 bottle of wine. They end up having a very soft core porn type “first kiss” in the bathroom which came off VERY staged. Then they go to a petting zoo and touch all sorts of things. Stephanie makes a big deal about all the things she has to do to stay healthy and it kind of freaks out Erica a bit when she sees the meds but tries to play it cool but the look on her face says it all. 

Darcy goes to meet Tom in NYC. She continues her faux high end call girl look. Books a room because she doesn’t want to bring this negativity home with her and needs a full size suitcase and LV duffel for a 1 night trip lol. She comes in already have written him off and full of attitude of a woman scorned. I don’t know why she’s so upset they’re not even a real couple.

Robert and Anny were added to pillow talk they added nothing.


----------



## mrskolar09

I read in a 90DF forum that Rose is really a lesbian.  I don’t think that’s necessarily the reason she’s not much into him though lol


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> I finally caught the last episode.
> 
> Usmans model-less music video debut was freaking gold! An entire club full of people who were like WTF is he doing with that old white woman. Interviewing random “fans” who said that he’s only in it for the money she should run. I don’t really think that he had much of a career but Lisa certainly killed it.
> 
> Big Ed groveling to rose was expected. I don't recall if it was the previews or in the episode. Big Ed decides to show his worth by giving her the most creepy and disturbing foot massage I’ve ever seen. The he asks for a kiss and she’s like you can kiss my cheek. It’s pretty obvious that she’s not into him period.
> 
> Watching David comb his wig in his big sprucing up for Lanna scene is about as exciting to watch as paint dry. He goes to the train station and gets stood up like we all knew he would. Then he goes online to see if she’s online and she’s not so it;s a obvious sign that she’s on her way to him. Then he meets with his friend and says he’s going to go to her home town that he knows from when he booked a cruise for her that she didn’t;t show up for. Being the only sane one she points out the town he mentions is not safe and close to the war zone. Annie(the original) said it best you have a 7 year relationship with your computer. The other thing that really stood out to me I don’t recall what age he said he was but he looks like he’s 70+.
> 
> Stephanie and Erica go to their hotel. They check out the room jump into the tub fully clothed to ensure both can fit into at the same time and order $100 bottle of wine. They end up having a very soft core porn type “first kiss” in the bathroom which came off VERY staged. Then they go to a petting zoo and touch all sorts of things. Stephanie makes a big deal about all the things she has to do to stay healthy and it kind of freaks out Erica a bit when she sees the meds but tries to play it cool but the look on her face says it all.
> 
> Darcy goes to meet Tom in NYC. She continues her faux high end call girl look. Books a room because she doesn’t want to bring this negativity home with her and needs a full size suitcase and LV duffel for a 1 night trip lol. She comes in already have written him off and full of attitude of a woman scorned. I don’t know why she’s so upset they’re not even a real couple.
> 
> Robert and Anny were added to pillow talk they added nothing.



David is 60.


----------



## pixiejenna

I was thinking I heard 60 somewhere but he looks much older.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Oh goodness. 90 day fiance, quarantine edition.  40 of our favorites, all in house lockdown. The full cast and story:
https://variety.com/2020/tv/news/90-day-fiance-tlc-spinoff-self-quarantined-coronavirus-1203552384/

They are throwing this show together b/c of Coronavirus and the inability to complete the current filming and tell-all schedule.


----------



## arnott

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Oh goodness. 90 day fiance, quarantine edition.  40 of our favorites, all in house lockdown. The full cast and story:
> https://variety.com/2020/tv/news/90-day-fiance-tlc-spinoff-self-quarantined-coronavirus-1203552384/
> 
> They are throwing this show together b/c of Coronavirus and the inability to complete the current filming and tell-all schedule.



Cortney and Antonio are not together anymore?     Shocker!


----------



## Sol Ryan

No... not Cesar again!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Sol Ryan said:


> No... not Cesar again!


I know its pointless to see him.  No more Darcey or Pedro and Chantel either.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pixiejenna said:


> I was thinking I heard 60 somewhere but he looks much older.


David gives me the creeps. I can just imagine him if ever does meet up with his Yolanda (or some other young girl) keeping her prisoner in that RV he wants to buy.


----------



## Sol Ryan

CanuckBagLover said:


> I know its pointless to see him.  No more Darcey or Pedro and Chantel either.


He’s from my hometown and I think on the show he lived like 2 miles from my house. It’s so embarrassing and creepy....


----------



## pixiejenna

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Oh goodness. 90 day fiance, quarantine edition.  40 of our favorites, all in house lockdown. The full cast and story:
> https://variety.com/2020/tv/news/90-day-fiance-tlc-spinoff-self-quarantined-coronavirus-1203552384/
> 
> They are throwing this show together b/c of Coronavirus and the inability to complete the current filming and tell-all schedule.



I feel like this is going to be awful, no one wants more Darcy, Jesse, Pedro & chantel, and the majority of them to be honest.



CanuckBagLover said:


> David gives me the creeps. I can just imagine him if ever does meet up with his Yolanda (or some other young girl) keeping her prisoner in that RV he wants to buy.



Don’t worry he’ll never get to do that. First he can’t even afford the RV let alone a the kind of funds it would take to trap a young woman. He said he was selling all of his stuff to buy the RV. I think that he wanted to make himself look rich by shopping for a RV but failed miserably. But he’s creepy AF.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Oh my gosh! The episode tonight was fire, you guys! Tom is such a d-bag. Poor Darcey. She has her flaws but to lead her on and then have the nerve to take a jab at her weight. So pathetic. 

The two women that are together - can't remember their names - 
The one with the colourful hair has some serious issues if she found politely asking about why coloured hair still has a dating app to be "controlling." I hope the other woman runs!


----------



## bisousx

Tom is mentally abusive. Gaslighter. Glad he was exposed for the person he is.


----------



## Leo the Lion

When Tom told Darcey that he was going to be in NY "for work" I knew it wasn't going to go well. She went out of her way for him. Tom only wanted to be on tv once more, there is nothing else. Didn't he also ask her to go to Argentina with him to meet his friends or something on the second text before they met this trip? His true colors surely showed tonight. Asking if she put on weight? She'll find someone better because she didn't deserve this.


----------



## pixiejenna

So big Ed continues to groom his fiancé and was creepy AF. Go shower, change into this robe, drink wine, let me give you a foot rub, let me kiss you *gags*. The next day we find out that they did the boom boom. Afterwards they do a exchange she’ll shave her legs and he’ll shave his face. They go to her home and he’s realizing how she really lives and is freaked out “It’s like a 3rd world country” um ya it’s always been a 3rd world country and to hear someone that old to say something that stupid makes me want to hit him. He meets the family no one really seems impressed by him lol. They were very gracious with their welcome towards him and I don’t feel like he really appreciated it to be honest.

Erika takes Stephanie on a date to a boob plaster class with other people that they don’t know lol. So Erika is ok with taking it slow and they way she proves it is by taking her to a boob plaster class, uhh whatever you say. Then they go to dinner and Stephanie comes out questioning Erika as to why she has a dating app on her phone. It;s a valid question but is slightly possessive behavior to be looking through the apps on your girlfriends phone 2-3 days in. Erika runs out of the meal after this fight.

Darcy and Tom break up and I use that term loosely because they really weren’t seriously dating. I’m not a Tom fan but I’m also not a Darcy fan either. I don’t feel like they had a real genuine relationship period. Darcy saying that Tom is just like Jesse is her wanting to play victim. He was over her pretty much by the time she left him last season, and she;s just grasping at straws.  I think that he was low blowing her to keep her away for good, insurance that she won’t start blowing up his phone with texts all day long because I could totally see her doing that in a attempt to get him back. 

Us man and Lisa have another fight this one was because he stood up for himself he’s clearly very disenchanted with Lisa at this point. His friend visits him and she says she;s going to take a nap and he steps out with his friend for a hour and she went on a rampage that he left her alone when she was supposed to be napping. 

The abuser and Varya go to Siberia to visit her mom who seems like a genuinely nice person. They pick roadside flowers for her because the abuser didn’t have the foresight to bring a gift for his potential MIL to butter her up. Her mom doesn’t want her to go because she doesn’t know that she can trust him. And her mom points out that it[s easy to smile and say things are fine via Skype but not really know how her daughter is doing not being able to see her in person. The abuser realizes that he’s got to confess his past to her.


----------



## TC1

Darcey ran out of fake options to change her appearance..so she's now moved on to contact lenses 
Tom is so desperate to stay on in any conversation that he throws out "have you put weight on?" so he can make an apology tour and try to be relevant. 
Yolanda is stupid and I can't believe she sent nudes to this guy. Ew. Can no one play an actual British accent for this lady to hear? Crying out loud.


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> Yolanda is stupid and I can't believe she sent nudes to this guy. Ew. Can no one play an actual British accent for this lady to hear? Crying out loud.



What's with these aged 50+ people (Yolanda and David) acting so stupid?    I have no sympathy for Yolanda.   I can't believe a 51 year old could be so stupid to send nudes to someone she's never seen.   I feel sorry for her children.


----------



## jblended

Big Ed is creeping me out. It's not the age difference, it's the way he staged the seen and got Rose tipsy to convince her to sleep with him.
Rose making her son call him daddy made me want to scream. Why do all these people insist their children run up to and cuddle with strangers that are to be called "daddy"?

I was cheering for Usman when he stood up to Lisa. He spoke sensibly and made a very logical argument for how accommodating he has been and how unreasonable she is being. Yet, she- in spite of being older- could not digest the logic and reverted to "this is not the man I fell in love with". Idiot. She meant this is not a man I can command like a puppy and that is what I wanted.

I saw on Reddit that Yolanda is a fraudster herself, having staged this fake catfish to get on the show, in order to promote her weight loss and diet program which she sells on instagram.

Tom has lost weigh (I forget how much) and that is why this meet up with Darcey happened. He wasn't happy about how he looked on TV the previous season, so he came back on to show off the new, sleeker version and get his 15 mins.
Darcey agreed to it because she wanted a chance to be "a strong woman" who doesn't take any b.s. from men- an attempt to redeem herself from the hysterical crying earlier. 
All of them are fame-hungry and at this stage it's all designed to stay on the show for a bit longer.
There's a clip of Darcey discussing Tom with her daughters on the beach (on Youtube) and I felt bad for these teenage girls who are being used by their mother to hold onto the TLC limelight. They should not be spending these formative years watching their mum alter her appearance in order to parade herself on TV for some sugar daddy, nor should they be giving on-camera interviews regarding this matter. I don't know if I'm being unreasonable but I really feel she's setting a terrible example for her daughters and they, as teenagers going through their own growing pains, should not be on camera discussing their mother's failed attempts to build fantasy relationships.


----------



## arnott

^ Not surprised that Yolanda is faking.    She can't possibly be that stupid.   Same goes for David.


----------



## pixiejenna

Scabby I mean Abby got married to a guy from the UK and is moving there at least this guy looks to be close to her age.

https://www.intouchweekly.com/posts/90-day-fiances-abby-married-to-louis-meet-her-new-husband/


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Update - https://www.realitytea.com/2020/04/...nny-and-robert-springs-are-expecting-a-child/
Anny and Robert are expecting their first child.


----------



## jblended

Why does that not surprise me? 
Is this number 6 or 7 for Robert?


----------



## arnott

CanuckBagLover said:


> Update - https://www.realitytea.com/2020/04/...nny-and-robert-springs-are-expecting-a-child/
> Anny and Robert are expecting their first child.



She said she had problems with fertility in the past so congrats to her.


----------



## arnott

Did anyone else cringe when Ed said, "We made love"?


----------



## Leo the Lion

arnott said:


> Did anyone else cringe when Ed said, "We made love"?


I wonder if they'll last.


----------



## elle-mo

I can't believe Ed told Rose to shave her legs. At first I thought there could be a possibility of him being endearing, but now he's just a creepy control freak.


----------



## Miss Dale

elle-mo said:


> I can't believe Ed told Rose to shave her legs. At first I thought there could be a possibility of him being endearing, but now he's just a creepy control freak.



I know! I can understand having a preference, but the way he went about that was all wrong. I was not expecting that from him


----------



## bisousx

I would be more creeped out if he *didn't* ask her to shave her legs.


----------



## jblended

Miss Dale said:


> I know! I can understand having a preference, but the way he went about that was all wrong. I was not expecting that from him


Agreed. Also, I would have expected him to have that conversation with her off-camera. It's tactless to set her up like that in front of the producers, the cameras and the crew.


----------



## jblended

On another note, I've been pondering the Geoffrey situation (because,  isolation is making me crazy ha ha).
What is up with that friend of his who keeps telling him she's right in front of him and he should date her instead of Varya? Why would anyone offer themselves up in such a desperate way, over and over again, to a man with a criminal history and repeated accusations of domestic violence?
I figure she either wants the 15 minutes of fame and knows she will get more screen time by hitting on him, or she's a production stooge because nothing about this show is real anyway, or she legitimately thinks she can change him.
Either way, it's pretty bizarre and shows how low the bar is set on this show.


----------



## Miss Dale

When I saw Tom and Darcy again, during the latest episode, I could not help but think about Toms’s comment. Tom asking Darcy if she gained weight, was far from ok. I could not believe that came out of his mouth.


----------



## TC1

jblended said:


> On another note, I've been pondering the Geoffrey situation (because,  isolation is making me crazy ha ha).
> What is up with that friend of his who keeps telling him she's right in front of him and he should date her instead of Varya? Why would anyone offer themselves up in such a desperate way, over and over again, to a man with a criminal history and repeated accusations of domestic violence?
> I figure she either wants the 15 minutes of fame and knows she will get more screen time by hitting on him, or she's a production stooge because nothing about this show is real anyway, or she legitimately thinks she can change him.
> Either way, it's pretty bizarre and shows how low the bar is set on this show.


He's dated that girl off and on before. Clearly she likes him and he doesn't feel the same.


----------



## arnott

Rose was so casual when she saw the huge rat!    With no doors to the bedrooms and sleeping on the floor,  I wonder if she has ever woken up with a rat trying to eat her face!


----------



## arnott

I wonder if Darcey is trying to get her own dating show.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

arnott said:


> I wonder if Darcey is trying to get her own dating show.


I hope not! Her lips look like they are going to explode and I can’t stand her winey voice.


----------



## arnott

Designerhbgirl said:


> I hope not! Her lips look like they are going to explode and I can’t stand her winey voice.



I was thinking why else would Darcey let herself look like a fool time and time again?   So people will root for her and watch her dating show after she's been wronged so many times!


----------



## limom

arnott said:


> I was thinking why else would Darcey let herself look like a fool time and time again?   So people will root for her and watch her dating show after she's been wronged so many times!


That would be a great spin off. There is someone out there for her, imho.
Maybe a much younger man who has tons of patience?


----------



## jblended

limom said:


> That would be a great spin off. There is someone out there for her, imho.
> Maybe a much younger man who has tons of patience?


Or a much older man who will force her to mature (and finally act her age).


----------



## Miss Dale

The scene at the pig farm was hard to watch. The way Ed kept losing his balance in the mud,  I felt terrible for him.


----------



## zen1965

To me Darcy is a train wreck and embodies quite a bit of what I detest in humans (always wronged but never willing to consider her own shortcomings, forever in tears, totally self-involved and dependent on - male - approval plus excessive plastic surgery). Yeah, of course, in the grand scheme of things there are worse traits in humans. This notwithstanding, she irks me no end.
Ed is a predator - everyone except him can see the disgust in Rose's face.


----------



## arnott

Lisa is a caregiver and Usman tells his Mom she's a doctor!


----------



## limom

zen1965 said:


> To me Darcy is a train wreck and embodies quite a bit of what I detest in humans (always wronged but never willing to consider her own shortcomings, forever in tears, totally self-involved and dependent on - male - approval plus excessive plastic surgery). Yeah, of course, in the grand scheme of things there are worse traits in humans. This notwithstanding, she irks me no end.
> Ed is a predator - everyone except him can see the disgust in Rose's face.


Yeah, she a total train wreck but she seems redeemable to me.
Her only way out,  is to go to a therapist as opposed to a plastic surgeon, she is not well psychologically,imo.
Her relationship with her sister is also  problematic, do those two have parents, friends who could put them straight?
It is not normal for anyone to cry to that extend.
Is she depressed, is she chemically dependent? (I suspect both)
Unless, it is all an act as someone alluded up thread.
If so, she still needs a makeunder as she looks like an over the hill stripper.
The men on the show are more or less all repulsive. Why would they agree to go on exposing themselves as total dicks, is a mystery to me.


----------



## Gimmethebag

So... how stupid is David really? 

Like Yolanda stupid. It is actually painful to watch their scenes.


----------



## TC1

Someone on the fraudedbytlc IG pointed out that when you looked closely at the message David received from Lana, he could have replied outside the paid chat. So..the story is as fake as the rug on his head


----------



## pixiejenna

I still haven’t caught up on the last episode yet but I saw that Lauren and alexi had their baby today!


----------



## limom

pixiejenna said:


> I still haven’t caught up on the last episode yet but I saw that Lauren and alexi had their baby today!


Boy or girl?


----------



## TC1

limom said:


> Boy or girl?


Boy. They did a gender reveal awhile back.


----------



## pixiejenna

Ok I watched the last episode. 

big Ed trying to do anything on a farm is going to be pure gold. Him taking a shower with her dad was also pure gold, and possibly the first genuine smile we’ve seen on rose. He’s also decided to go on vacation with rose because he needs aircon. Also he wasn’t a big fan of her home lacking, windows, doors, solid roofs, and pet rats.

the abuser finally comes clean about his past but only partly. He still hasn’t told her that on top of being a lousy drug dealer he’s still married and pending DV charges. He only told her the bare minimum and said it in a way to make himself sound like a victim of being poor looking for easy money. She was not happy especially since she’s lost family members to drugs. 

usman has baby girl Lisa buy his mom a goat to butter her up. His mom is not happy and walked out in the middle of the introduction meeting. Which is basically her telling him no and get out of here. 

ash takes Avery on a crocodile tour and she seems to want to meet his ex wife and he doesn’t seem excited about the potential of them meeting. I feel like his ex wife doesn’t even know that Avery exists.

Dave goes on his 8 hour drive to meet up with Lana. He visits her “favorite candy shop” and the employee there has never seen her. He gets to another hotel room and tries to chat with her she asks to meet up and take pictures and he gets excited again and they’re supposedly meeting in a restaurant in the previews. Looks like Lana is there as there’s another single guy in the restaurant who’s probably Lana lol.

Darcy and Tom are filmed with no substance she’s crying in a hotel room and all I can do is look at her over inflated upper lip. And cries that he;s just like Jesse in disguise or something along those lines. Tom phones his sister and pretends to regret how he ended it, mostly because he realized how much of a a$$ he’s going to look like.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> I still haven’t caught up on the last episode yet but I saw that Lauren and alexi had their baby today!



Wow, I just checked her Instagram last night and she was still pregnant.    Congrats to Alexei.


----------



## arnott

limom said:


> Yeah, she a total train wreck but she seems redeemable to me.
> Her only way out,  is to go to a therapist as opposed to a plastic surgeon, she is not well psychologically,imo.
> Her relationship with her sister is also  problematic, do those two have parents, friends who could put them straight?
> It is not normal for anyone to cry to that extend.
> Is she depressed, is she chemically dependent? (I suspect both)
> *Unless, it is all an act as someone alluded up thread.*
> If so, she still needs a makeunder as she looks like an over the hill stripper.
> The men on the show are more or less all repulsive. Why would they agree to go on exposing themselves as total dicks, is a mystery to me.



Darcey is a good actress.   That looked like real pain when she was crying in her hotel room, saying no one wants to be alone.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Ok I watched the last episode.
> 
> big Ed trying to do anything on a farm is going to be pure gold. Him taking a shower with her dad was also pure gold, and possibly the first genuine smile we’ve seen on rose. He’s also decided to go on vacation with rose because he needs aircon. Also he wasn’t a big fan of her home lacking, windows, doors, solid roofs, and pet rats.
> 
> the abuser finally comes clean about his past but only partly. He still hasn’t told her that on top of being a lousy drug dealer *he’s still married *and pending DV charges. He only told her the bare minimum and said it in a way to make himself sound like a victim of being poor looking for easy money. She was not happy especially since she’s lost family members to drugs.
> 
> usman has baby girl Lisa buy his mom a goat to butter her up. His mom is not happy and walked out in the middle of the introduction meeting. Which is basically her telling him no and get out of here.
> 
> ash takes Avery on a crocodile tour and she seems to want to meet his ex wife and he doesn’t seem excited about the potential of them meeting. I feel like his ex wife doesn’t even know that Avery exists.
> 
> Dave goes on his 8 hour drive to meet up with Lana. He visits her “favorite candy shop” and the employee there has never seen her. He gets to another hotel room and tries to chat with her she asks to meet up and take pictures and he gets excited again and they’re supposedly meeting in a restaurant in the previews. Looks like Lana is there as there’s another single guy in the restaurant who’s probably Lana lol.
> 
> Darcy and Tom are filmed with no substance she’s crying in a hotel room and all I can do is look at her over inflated upper lip. And cries that he;s just like Jesse in disguise or something along those lines. Tom phones his sister and pretends to regret how he ended it, mostly because he realized how much of a a$$ he’s going to look like.



He's still married?


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> He's still married?



His ex girlfriend for whom has the most current DV charges against him (2019) claims he’s estranged from his 4th wife and hasn’t formally divorced her yet. Even if she’s lying about it he has very current charges against him which he didn’t tell Varya about.


----------



## arnott

Looks like Loren had a scheduled C-Section.  She #tailsup which implies the baby was breech?


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Ok I watched the last episode.
> 
> big Ed trying to do anything on a farm is going to be pure gold. Him taking a shower with her dad was also pure gold, and possibly the first genuine smile we’ve seen on rose. He’s also decided to go on vacation with rose because he needs aircon. Also he wasn’t a big fan of her home lacking, windows, doors, solid roofs, and pet rats.
> 
> the abuser finally comes clean about his past but only partly. He still hasn’t told her that on top of being a lousy drug dealer he’s still married and pending DV charges. He only told her the bare minimum and said it in a way to make himself sound like a victim of being poor looking for easy money. She was not happy especially since she’s lost family members to drugs.
> 
> usman has baby girl Lisa buy his mom a goat to butter her up. His mom is not happy and walked out in the middle of the introduction meeting. Which is basically her telling him no and get out of here.
> 
> ash takes Avery on a crocodile tour and she seems to want to meet his ex wife and he doesn’t seem excited about the potential of them meeting. I feel like his ex wife doesn’t even know that Avery exists.
> 
> Dave goes on his 8 hour drive to meet up with Lana. He visits her “favorite candy shop” and the employee there has never seen her. He gets to another hotel room and tries to chat with her she asks to meet up and take pictures and he gets excited again and they’re supposedly meeting in a restaurant in the previews. *Looks like Lana is there as there’s another single guy in the restaurant who’s probably Lana lol.*
> 
> Darcy and Tom are filmed with no substance she’s crying in a hotel room and all I can do is look at her over inflated upper lip. And cries that he;s just like Jesse in disguise or something along those lines. Tom phones his sister and pretends to regret how he ended it, mostly because he realized how much of a a$$ he’s going to look like.



That would be hilarious if it was.  The fact that the candy shop owner didn't recognize the picture implies that Lana's pictures are fake.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

arnott said:


> Looks like Loren had a scheduled C-Section.  She #tailsup which implies the baby was breech?



I'm very happy for them. I found Lauren really irritating when she was first on. But as couple of pillow talk they are really cute.  They seem to be genuinely happy.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

CanuckBagLover said:


> I'm very happy for them. I found Lauren really irritating when she was first on. But as couple of pillow talk they are really cute.  They seem to be genuinely happy.


just a p.a.s I hope they continue with pillow talk and we get to see their new baby!


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> That would be hilarious if it was.  The fact that the candy shop owner didn't recognize the picture implies that Lana's pictures are fake.



Lana’s pictures are real the name and relationship aren’t.


----------



## elle-mo

These pics of Big Ed when he was younger...
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...-muscled-chest-viral-shirtless-throwback.html


----------



## limom

CanuckBagLover said:


> I'm very happy for them. I found Lauren really irritating when she was first on. But as couple of pillow talk they are really cute.  They seem to be genuinely happy.


Same here. She is a bit extra but there is no doubt that these two are a love match.
Plus when she opened up about Tourette’s she won me over. They are cute together.


----------



## bisousx

Loren was alright until she and Paola ganged up on Anfisa. Loren is very insecure and jealous of other pretty women, it’s obvious to me from all her comments. But I agree she is better in small doses like on Pillow Talk.


----------



## pixiejenna

I think that she's better in pillow talk because it's just her husband and her no  competition. I think when she paired up with Pao she was at her worst but I think that she at least learned from it after she lost her role with the tourette awareness group. So as awful as she was playing mean girl she's at least showed growth in her personality.


----------



## arnott

elle-mo said:


> These pics of Big Ed when he was younger...
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...-muscled-chest-viral-shirtless-throwback.html



I had to google what "glo down" means!    Has that term been around long?


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> *I think that she's better in pillow talk because it's just her husband and her no  competition. *I think when she paired up with Pao she was at her worst but I think that she at least learned from it after she lost her role with the tourette awareness group. So as awful as she was playing mean girl she's at least showed growth in her personality.





bisousx said:


> Loren was alright until she and Paola ganged up on Anfisa. *Loren is very insecure and jealous of other pretty women*, it’s obvious to me from all her comments. But I agree she is better in small doses like on Pillow Talk.



She did get mad on Pillow Talk when Alexei said Chantel looked good in her dress.


----------



## arnott

bisousx said:


> *Loren was alright until she and Paola ganged up on Anfisa. *Loren is very insecure and jealous of other pretty women, it’s obvious to me from all her comments. But I agree she is better in small doses like on Pillow Talk.



Alexei looked so embarrassed by her behaviour!


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> I had to google what "glo down" means!    Has that term been around long?



I’ve never heard this term but googled it after your post lol.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> I’ve never heard this term but googled it after your post lol.



I'm just going to assume it's just some stupid term the kids made up.


----------



## pixiejenna

Tarik was flaming big ed for how he acted in the Philippines.  OMG if tarik is the voice of reason everything is wrong with the world lol. He is right about big ed being lucky that he and his brother are no longer on pillow talk

https://soapdirt.com/90-day-fiance-tarik-slams-big-ed-for-dissing-rosemarie-homeland/


----------



## jblended

Thanks for sharing that. I was so creeped out by Ed's behaviour in the hotel room when he massaged her feet (whilst she looked terrified/disgusted) that I kind of blanked our the rest of his rudeness. He was really intolerant and unwilling to either respect or adapt to the reality of Rosemarie's life.
Tarik was indeed far more respectful (from what little I recall of his story- this show has too many iterations for me to keep the details straight).


----------



## limom

Holy crap. What happened to his neck?
He was cute as a young man.


----------



## pixiejenna

Whatever his health condition is and weight gain is where his neck went lol. I don't recall what it's called but I think I read somewhere possibly reddit when people were trying to figure out what he has, as he ages his bones "shrink"/fuse together in the neck. He's also gained a lot of weight compared to his older picture. Weight gain shows so much more when you're shorter vs taller.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> I think that she's better in pillow talk because it's just her husband and her no  competition. I think when she paired up with Pao she was at her worst but* I think that she at least learned from it after she lost her role with the tourette awareness group. So as awful as she was playing mean girl she's at least showed growth in her personality.*



Did Loren ever apologize for her behaviour?    I know Pao did soon after,  but Loren deactivated her Instagram and hid from the backlash like a big Chicken!


----------



## arnott

New episode tonight!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Lots of drama tonight, I wouldn't even know where to start. Next week should be really good!


----------



## arnott

I haven't watched it yet,  can someone post a recap please?


----------



## TC1

Perhaps Geoffrey should show Varya (and her family) his 3 other mugshots to show how much he's "changed"


----------



## pixiejenna

I recorded before the 90 and pillow talk.

 Tonight I did watch the  quarantine edition.  It started with colte and mama Debbie.  He's basically whirling his phone around like crazy then settles with filming him working out, which starts out jumping jacks. Pretty much the last thing on earth anyone with eyes wants to see. I'm blind enough and with everything closed I couldn't even get my eyes checked if I wanted to. Lots of colte and Debbie talking around the kitchen/living room. She asks about Larissa and he says he hasn't heard from her in a long time. Colte looses his job because with Vegas shut down no one needs a slot machine computer programmer.  I didn't even know that was his job he just said something to the effect of computer programmer/casinos. Guess that explains why the dining room slot machines are so important to mama Debbie. I also didn't realize that they have 6 cats I thought it was 3 , did they obtain more Larissa left? He had a cat fashion show which made me wonder how these poor cats survive,  should I call the aspca for animal abuse.  I can't explain why but cats in clothing just wrong period. 

Then Annie and David are on.  They've moved into a new condo/apartment. They decided to go shopping at the Asian market and they make dinner. Then Annie decides to put on a onesie costume and call David to bed for boom boom while whipping him. The next day they decide to gift people with a mcmansion TP. I initially didn't like them as a couple. Then they redeemed themselves with pillowtalk.  Now I'm leaning towards not liking them again. I felt like they're putting on a act vs acting real.

Courtney is back with a new guy from Germany, who she is claiming that she's not dating.  She's at his house because she came over for work and then the state enacted SIP. This guy has a female cup product that she's apparently a brand ambassador for. They do some mock filming with them and she has two sizes and asks him which size does he think fits in her vagina? To which he explains that its not the size of your vagina it's how heavy your flow is determines what size wear. If she's your brand ambassador you're screwed.  She trys to tell the camera quietly that she doesn't like him and all they do is fight. They meet up with his friend for some TP that he tosses  to them in a  parking lot and it falls on the ground. He asks to meet her parents when this is over and she's like no thanks.  He doesn't understand stand why not they've been dating a few months and living together for a month. So more great life choices from her. 

We get Elizabeth and andre. They've only been home for 2 weeks and are already getting on each other's nerves. Elizabeth is the breadwinner but her dad cut her salary in half because business is slow for real estate. Andre asks her to ask him for more money to help them, how different than before when he was too proud to take her dads money out if pride. They argued over spending money online when they don't have it. Elizabeth says we need groceries and he said that she spent $400 on clothing. She then says well don't you want your wife to look good. The she complains to the camera that it's justified because she does everything and is stressed out.  They decide to go grocery shopping with the whole family, and I'm thinking wtf are these idiots doing. Elizabeth and baby Eleanor end up staying in the car while he dose the shopping. Slightly better than taking a baby out in a pandemic but still pretty daft. Then andre takes us to his shower. Are they trying to make up for us having to watch Colte work out. It was awkward to say the least.


----------



## pixiejenna

I forgot to add on IG Abby announced that she and her new husband will be on the quarantine show!


----------



## jblended

@pixiejenna Thanks for that awesome recap! I don't think I'll watch the quarantine edition as everyone sounds insufferable on it.


----------



## bisousx

Quarantine Edition was boring - not worth watching. Cortney appears to be in a questionable relationship - I hope he’s not abusing her when cameras are off (when he turns them off I mean).


----------



## TC1

Anyone else watch 90 Day Fiancee What Now? LORD, no more JESSE. Urgh. I see Steven is still treating Olga like trash..Ignoring all her phone messages because he was out drinking with his friends..then she tells him she doesn't have the kids (who's name they changed ) proper ID. But he tells her in all caps that she's wrong. Um, hey asshat..the Russian gov't isn't letting her leave..no matter how many abusive texts you send. Everything else that aired, we pretty much already knew.


----------



## pixiejenna

I think that Courtney doesn't really like the guy she's with so everything he dose annoys her. And since she's his brand ambassador he's her boss so if she breaks up with him she has no income and no home since she's staying at his place and doesn't want to go home possibly infect her parents if she's a silent carrier.  I think that she resents the situation she's in more than anything else. #poorlifechoices


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> I think that Courtney doesn't really like the guy she's with so everything he dose annoys her. And since she's his brand ambassador he's her boss so if she breaks up with him she has no income and no home since she's staying at his place and doesn't want to go home possibly infect her parents if she's a silent carrier.  I think that she resents the situation she's in more than anything else. #poorlifechoices



Did she say what happened with Antonio?


----------



## slang

Quarantine show was so boring, what a dumb concept...
Interesting how on Pillow talk, “couples” that don’t live together can still film together - Molly and her BFF and Tim and his exGF. 
I guess where they live they can do that, you can’t where I am. You have to stay in your own house and not travel to someone else’s house during quarantine


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> Did she say what happened with Antonio?



I don’t really recall why I think she said it was due to lack of trust or something to that effect.


----------



## jblended

slang said:


> Quarantine show was so boring, what a dumb concept...
> Interesting how on Pillow talk, “couples” that don’t live together can still film together - Molly and her BFF and Tim and his exGF.
> I guess where they live they can do that, you can’t where I am. You have to stay in your own house and not travel to someone else’s house during quarantine


I read that all the pillow talk episodes are filmed in 1 or 2 days, and it's all filmed in advance, so this would have been produced months ago before the quarantine but the episodes are just airing now.
Whereas the quarantine stuff has been filmed in recent weeks and is being aired immediately as it is relevant.


----------



## arnott

Did anyone else notice the sign at Loren's Doctor's office said, "Cosmetic Vaginal Rejuvenation Centre"?         I didn't know pregnant women got hot flashes, is that common?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I enjoyed the quarantine edition much more than the 'regular' 90s. It wasn't scripted or produced at all so the participants were very natural. And since they all live in different areas of the country it was super interesting to see the stores and how different parts of the US have been affected. I really dislike the scripted-ness of the shows so this was refreshing.


----------



## TC1

I could have done without watching Andrei wash his butt and the entire shower scene. Not to mention with the same loofah he uses on his face


----------



## pixiejenna

TC1 I thought the same thing about his shower.


I forgot Danielle was also on quarantine edition. She has a full house with her kids and their kids, her DIL is ready to pop any second now. She complained that her hours at work got cut back a lot because of the virus which seems odd because I would be inclined to think home care workers would be in higher demand. She also said now they have to wear masks when in their clients homes. I find it odd that as a home care worker that she’s wearing a home made fabric mask and isn’t issued something better from her employer. 

I watched Sunday’s episode. Lisa tried to suck up to us mans family more, first his oldest brother and he was holding back laughter. Then they go to mosque with his family. I don’t know why Lisa thinks that she’s going to win over his mom. I feel like if she was either usmans age or younger she might have a chance winning his family over. But at her age she’s not going to win them over and she’s not going to be able to have kids with him, stick a fork in her she;s done.

The abuser tells Varya’s family the truth and they’re rightfully upset. Her mom said she knew something was wrong from when he got there. They believe that people don’t change and they’re 100% right. But for reasons beyond me Varya is still willing to give it a go. 

David gets stood up by Lana again, this time in a restaurant and the owner/employee says it happens a lot there. Then he decides to go to her home, knocks on the door, and that’s it we don’t know more until next week other than he’s walking away alone.

Darcy meets up with her sister and hash out her meeting with Tom and was surprisingly mature for her.

Stephanie and Erika go to a party and fight again. Erika is pretty much over her, and Stephanie walks in on a conversation erikas friend bashing her lol. Stephanie leaves the party alone. Pretty much they both realize that they’re not compatible.


----------



## pixiejenna

Oh ya Avery and ash go on another tourist trip and they fight again. She pointed out that he shows her something on his phone and she sees that he has 65 messages in the morning. She questions him about the level of access his clients have to him.  Then he claims that he’s sent her texts of clients flirting with him and him doing nothing. She points out that he never bothered to tell his clients that he has a girlfriend. And he says that he’s single lol freudian slip. He’s extremely defensive towards any question she asks because he is guilty AF lol.


----------



## TC1

Obv Steph just wanted to be on a TV show.. I've seen other clips of her on other shows. I doubt she's a lesbian, she really just seems to want the attention for her blog, etc.


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> Obv Steph just wanted to be on a TV show.. I've seen other clips of her on other shows. I doubt she's a lesbian, she really just seems to want the attention for her blog, etc.



What other shows?


----------



## pixiejenna

90 day the other day will be back I don’t know when, it’s obviously already filmed. Both Jenny and sumit are back *gags* and devan and jihoon are back again too. And several new couples who all seem like they will not make it down the aisle lol.

https://www.theashleysrealityroundu...season-2-meet-the-new-returning-cast-members/


----------



## TC1

arnott said:


> What other shows?


She was paid to be a plaintiff in some court show and something else..so she's an "actress" hence..on a "reality" show.


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> She was paid to be a plaintiff in some court show and something else..so she's an "actress" hence..on a "reality" show.



Too bad the first same sex couple on the show had to be fake.   Let's try 2 dudes next time.


----------



## arnott

Just set my DVR to record tonight's episode and it's 3 hours long?!       I wonder why.


----------



## jblended

arnott said:


> Just set my DVR to record tonight's episode and it's 3 hours long?!       I wonder why.


That's nuts. Is it the Tell All, perhaps?


----------



## jblended

jblended said:


> That's nuts. Is it the Tell All, perhaps?


I just checked Youtube out of curiosity and the episodes are online. I don't know how people get early access like that.
Anyway, so far I'm seeing a regular episode, not the Tell All.

I've just started watching and I'm already livid! Ed's behaviour in this episode is atrocious!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

https://www.realitytea.com/2020/04/...rrassing-her-using-her-for-fame-telling-lies/


----------



## TC1

Good Ole Ed and Shoulders has been pretty active on IG saying he's the most popular cast member to ever be on 90Day


----------



## arnott

CanuckBagLover said:


> https://www.realitytea.com/2020/04/...rrassing-her-using-her-for-fame-telling-lies/



He told Rose her breath smells?!         When?


----------



## Miss Dale

jblended said:


> I just checked Youtube out of curiosity and the episodes are online. I don't know how people get early access like that.
> Anyway, so far I'm seeing a regular episode, not the Tell All.
> 
> I've just started watching and I'm already livid! Ed's behaviour in this episode is atrocious!



I agree. Ed’s comments are extremely insensitive.


----------



## TC1

So, Ed gets mad at Rose at every turn because he always thinks she's hiding things from him. HE'S the one hiding the most from her that he doesn't want children with her. 
Ash is a sexist loser. He has ZERO qualifications to be giving seminars.


----------



## zen1965

Ed is a wimp and a Debbie Downer. And he has to belittle Rose at every opportunity. The audacity of complaining about Rose‘s legs and breath. IMHO he is a disgusting pig.
And Ash‘s „seminar“ - I use that term very lightly here -for crying out loud, am surprised that they did not demand their money back. I would have. I am convinced he works as an escort. Absolutely nothing qualifies him as a relationship coach.


----------



## arnott

^ I haven't seen the latest episode yet,  but what about Jesse giving people talks/seminars about love and life?!        Having a 26 year old go into Seniors Centers to give them life and love advice is effed up!


----------



## arnott

So I only watched the first scene so far because I had to know who was behind that green door!       Did David have any other scenes or just that one?   And why was this episode 3 hours?


----------



## arnott

I read that there is a same sex male couple in an upcoming season!   Good!   Hopefully they are a real couple unlike that fake disaster that is Stephanie and Erika!


----------



## mcb100

Doesn't look like anyone from this season is going to last.
Also, seems like TLC is trying to really drag out Darcey and Tom's drama. I like Darcey a lot but it seems like Tom has been out of the picture for many months now, maybe someone just wants to be on TV? I have no clue.
So I am absolutely not trying to be mean when I say this but, what makes Ed think that he has the right to be so critical of Rose? She could have easily told him to lose 10 pounds when she met him and she didn't....It's like he agreed to date a woman living in a very poor country and then expected it to be just like America. Newsflash--they might not have access to razors lol.

Ash is quite a jerk and if this girl is smart enough than she will leave him, I can't see it working out anyways. He seems a little controlling, a little bit of a know it all attitude. I also find it funny how he thinks he can dance around every single question that this girl asks--he never gives her a straight answer to anything. And his seminar where he basically says that men have to go to work and that women must be happy staying home--give me a break, it's no longer the early 1800s. Everyone there should have demanded their money back and that woman should have left him immediately. 

Steff and the Australian girl seem like they are more like just pals and overall just not a good match. Steff seems a little more conservative (seems like she overthinks things) and I, too, would probably be a little uncomfortable if my partner slept with every person at the party and wanted to continue hanging out with them regularly. They're just on opposite ends of the spectrum.

I'm not hopeful for anyone working out this season.


----------



## TC1

zen1965 said:


> Ed is a wimp and a Debbie Downer. And he has to belittle Rose at every opportunity. The audacity of complaining about Rose‘s legs and breath. IMHO he is a disgusting pig.
> And Ash‘s „seminar“ - I use that term very lightly here -for crying out loud, am surprised that they did not demand their money back. I would have. I am convinced he works as an escort. Absolutely nothing qualifies him as a relationship coach.


Right? Ed has lied at every turn. First words out of his mouth are "I may have lied about my height"


----------



## Lubina

arnott said:


> So I only watched the first scene so far because I had to know who was behind that green door!       Did David have any other scenes or just that one?   And why was this episode 3 hours?



Not the person he was hoping! David does appear and based on the previews for next time he isn't finished with his quest. The catfishing stories aren't funny or entertaining. This is his 3rd trip and 3rd time being stood up and he has female friends from there who have repeatedly told him that he is being scammed. I truly want to believe no one is that dumb. I am convinced David and Yolanda are faking just to be paid.


----------



## Gimmethebag

My husband and I feel so many feels for Yolanda’s kids. Like we legit cheered on the couch when they asked her if she knew what a reverse image search is lol.


----------



## pixiejenna

I finally watched part the latest episode. I got about half way through and had get my cat from the vet and when I came back the on demand now says it’s not available until Friday.

 Big Ed has no issues spending money on vacation time but has issues with roses sister asking him for money. I also think that he’s a total douche canoe first your legs are too hairy, now you have bad breath do this. She explains that she has a ulcer and he acts like she’s kept a big secret from him because he didn’t know. ITA with TC1 for someone who’s lied about a lot of things he’s complaining a whole lot, she hasn’t given him a hard time really for all the things he’s lied about or asked him to change anything. Also giving her lingerie isn’t a gift for her it’s for him. The best part is when they went to monkey island and they started attacking him and stealing from him. Then he wanted to leave the island ASAP because he can’t handle being mobbed by monkeys. He’s a big fat crybaby the second things don’t go his way he’s running home with his tail between his legs. 

Ash’s seminar was pure gold, lmao. I have no idea how he thinks that he going to make money running them. First it was very obvious it was a TLC funded audience and that;s sad. He lasted maybe 3 minutes before he started to crack, inserted foot in mouth, and ran out of the room like a little B. He showed her his true colors in his completely sexist seminar. She should be running home now if she had two brain cells to rub together. FYI this attitude will not fly in P-town he’ll be outcasted and ostracized in seconds. 

David opens the door to a random guy who’s lived in the building since 1995 and has never seen Lana. You want to believe  that he’ll finally get it but I think that we know he’ll follow her around the world. 

Yolanda;s poor kids trying to talk sense into their mom but it’s not going to happen. 

Tom decided to drive to Connecticut Darcy  a letter about his feelings. I think that he just wanted more screen time.  Darcy was  surprisingly mature again and I actually agree with what she said. He’s  had plenty of time to do this, and if he hasn’t it’s his own fault. I feel like he’s the kind of person who just has to have the last word and Darcy cutting him off and leaving denied him that opportunity. So he took it upon himself to get the opportunity back.


----------



## pixiejenna

I also watched the quarantine edition again and it was way better than last week. I needed something to distract me with my cat in the vet and this mindlessness was a perfect distraction.

They catch up with Jorge, his bit is 100% phone interviews and odd footage of prison but not his not really sure what it’s from. He’s like woe is me afsina has moved on, and he’s planning to file for divorce when he;s out.


Emily is worried that Sasha has covid, it ended up being just the flu. She looks like she’s lost a lot of weight she was quite large at the tell all. He talks about her eating junk food and his disapproval of it, says he needs to control her food so she doesn’t get fat. She asks him if she gained weight and was 200 pounds if he’d still love her, he’s upset with the question.

Matt and Alla are back. She;s very pregnant and he’s been living in a RV for isolation not sure why though. She finally lets him come home. He’s worried that he won’t be allowed in the delivery room, a very valid fear.

Allen and kirlyam are separated from each other she;s visiting family and he’s coming home from traveling for work. He’s supposed to pick her up next month but he’s not sure if he’ll be able to if her country goes on lockdown. Thier son is getting big,

molly and her bestie switch from making bras to making masks. Because everything is closed and she can’t take her daughter to the salon she decided to cut her hair super short. This really pisses me off, basically she’s too lazy to learn how to do her biracial daughter hair. You’d think that by daughter #2 she’d know how to do it.


----------



## arnott

I have no problem with Ed asking Rose to shave her legs, but announcing to the the world that she has REALLY bad breath was too much.   I can imagine him pulling a Mohammed and telling the whole world she smells down there and needs to see a doctor about it!


----------



## lulilu

arnott said:


> I have no problem with Ed asking Rose to shave her legs, but announcing to the the world that she has REALLY bad breath was too much.   I can imagine him pulling a Mohammed and telling the whole world she smells down there and needs to see a doctor about it!



He could have gone about it in a different way, quietly, e.g., by taking her shopping and buying all kinds of small things like body wash, nail file, shampoo, razor etc.  Or he could have waited and asked his daughter for help.


----------



## pixiejenna

I have a problem with both of his requests. If he had half a brain cell he would have asked her about these off camera. He's doing this to shame her and assert his privilege over her. She lives in a 3rd world country she clearly doesn't have the money for razor blades. I'm pretty sure making sure Prince is taken care of is her first priority financially. Everyone has hair on their legs unless you Lazer it off. The bad breath request is extremely embarrassing/insensitive for Rose. But the worst part was she explained that she had a medical condition that causes it. He acts concerned for all of 1 minute because he had no idea of her medical condition and acted like she was hiding something from him. Remember he's the one who been lying from day one. Then after the 1 minute of acting surprised he's like ok let's go to the beach. No genuine concern about her well being. He wanted her to get a STD test before they slept together but an ulcer who cares. No asking her if she wanted to go to the doctor for help with her ulcer. All of his "gifts" for rose aren't really gifts for her they're for him. He wants her to look/be a certain way and she's complied as much as she can.  She hasn't asked him to change anything. It's just another dbag power move to assert himself over her.


----------



## Jayne1

arnott said:


> I read that there is a same sex male couple in an upcoming season!   Good!   Hopefully they are a real couple unlike that fake disaster that is Stephanie and Erika!


I've only seen bits of this show... but are Stephanie and Erika the same sex couple and one has brightly coloured hair?

Because she's acting. She can't even keep a straight face when she's complaining about the girl who travelled to see her. Even brightly coloured hair girl's friends had a hard time not giggling.

Why are they filming a pretend couple, I wonder.


----------



## pixiejenna

They’re a fake couple but that’s never stopped TLC from filming yet example Darcy and everyone lol, I think they don’t really care they’re looking for drama that’s all. I think that they’re doing it for attention/gain subscribers. It’s disappointing that the first same sex relationship is totally fake I can only hope the next same sex couple is a real couple next show.


----------



## arnott

Finally finished the 3 hour episode.   Even after reading the recaps here, I did not expect Ash's seminar to be such a a train wreck!  It just kept on getting worse and worse!   If I was Avery I'd be heading for the hills!

Also even after reading the recaps, I did not expect Tom to be such an as$hole!   Saying that when Darcey wakes up when she 55 and alone it'll be her own fault!      Tom is worse than Jesse if that's possible!  What a toxic person.

New 2 hour episode tonight!  David hires a private investigator to find out more about Lana!


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> Good Ole *Ed and Shoulders* has been pretty active on IG saying he's the most popular cast member to ever be on 90Day



Uh, WHAT?!   How delusional is he?          Ed and Shoulders!


----------



## bisousx

Go Rose!!


----------



## arnott

Okay, the best part of the entire show was Rose calling Ed out on all his lies and BS and telling him she's done!     I don't get why Ed thinks he's such a great catch!   

Erika's Dad was awesome!

Erika:  I'm bisexual

Erika's Dad:   Do you want some  more fried rice?

 

 I wish my parents were cool like that.

Yolanda and David are both delusional.   I don't think David would believe he was being scammed even if Lana came out and told him she's scamming him.  He would be like, "I don't believe you, I know you have feelings for me".


----------



## TC1

Saw this today on a meme page, LOL


----------



## Sol Ryan

Ugh, why is Jesse on the What Now? show? Even the tag line says 11 Americans... how does Jesse qualify?


----------



## TC1

Sol Ryan said:


> Ugh, why is Jesse on the What Now? show? Even the tag line says 11 Americans... how does Jesse qualify?


And he's such a terrible actor. This guy will legit do anything for airtime.


----------



## Sol Ryan

TC1 said:


> And he's such a terrible actor. This guy will legit do anything for airtime.


I can’t stand him... are we going to end up following Tom now too? Ugh....


----------



## pixiejenna

Finally caught up.

ITA with you guys watching Rose tell Ed off was everything! She was very calm while listing all the ways he's lied too her and that he doesn't really care about her just himself.  I'm glad that she's strong enough to stand up to him, she was giving him a lot of passes for piss poor behavior.

Lisa and usman no surprise there. I don't really think that he wants to marry her. If he did he would have found out everything that was needed for the marriage to take place.  Now I'm thinking that he's using Lisa to break down his family so when he finds the person he really wants to marry it will be a easier smoother process.  I think that he likes the idea of moving to America but maybe not enough to follow through.

David refuses to accept reality and throws more money at a PI to tell him what everyone he knows and even random strangers at doors have been telling him, you've been swindled lol. Looks like he's going back next week to who  that she's a real girl who loves him.

Yolanda s kids do a reverse search for Williams and prove again that he's not real. She still thinks he's real. She and David suffer from the same level of delusion. 


Varya and the abuser continue their trip and do a Russian spa/swim. He proposes at the end but we won't know the answer till next week. I also read online that they filmed the tell all, remotely and they're not in it. I think that TLC is trying to sweep them under the rug. They also aren't covered on pillow talk.

Darcy decides to mail tom his key back lol. I don't feel like it's worth the postage to mail a fake key back. She's surprisingly mature.


----------



## pixiejenna

the quarantine show was decent again. I think the first episode was awful and they've stepped up and fixed it to give better content. If you decide to watch it start at the second episode. 

Darcy and Stacy decide to do a spa day. Darcy bought a nail drill and hurts Stacy trying to fix her nails. Stacy uses pliers to remove Darcys extensions.  I've never had extensions but that sounds awfully painful. Darcy ruins the kitchen table with acetone. Darcy embarrasses her daughter's by making sure they did their homework and having them parade around the the dress they would have worn to prom. Honestly this made me like Darcy. I've never been a big Darcy fan but she's so much more likable when she's not throwing herself at a guy.

Cesar is back. He claims that he went to see Maria and she showed up this time. They had a nice meeting and took pictures and he didn't know until he was on his flight home that Maria deleted them when he gave her his phone.  He doesn't really say why but announced that they're over lol. He then video chats with a "client " and shows her his feet. I don't understand this at all. Yes I occasionally text my nail girl but never have we ever video chatted our feet to each other.  He pretends to work out. Then he as a video date with a girl in another state he's "dating". She was dressed up pretty provocatively for a web cam date so my guess is that she's a Webcam girl and he's paying her for these "dates". 

Then Steven and Olga come back. They've moved in with his grandma so they can save up money to move to the west coast. He's taken up a job delivering for dominos (i think the logo was blured out). Pretty much it's one of the few jobs that you can get with so much being closed. Olga makes him strip down and sprays him with cleaner before he's allowed to come in the home after working. He cooks her dinner to celebrate their anniversary. Their son is a ball of energy.  This was another really nice update Steven has done a complete 180 in his attitude. He was very intense and reactive before. I know at some point he even started a go fund me to help pay their way. He's really humbled up and stepped up to take care of his family.


----------



## Sol Ryan

pixiejenna said:


> the quarantine show was decent again. I think the first episode was awful and they've stepped up and fixed it to give better content. If you decide to watch it start at the second episode.
> 
> Darcy and Stacy decide to do a spa day. Darcy bought a nail drill and hurts Stacy trying to fix her nails. Stacy uses pliers to remove Darcys extensions.  I've never had extensions but that sounds awfully painful. Darcy ruins the kitchen table with acetone. Darcy embarrasses her daughter's by making sure they did their homework and having them parade around the the dress they would have worn to prom. Honestly this made me like Darcy. I've never been a big Darcy fan but she's so much more likable when she's not throwing herself at a guy.
> 
> Cesar is back. He claims that he went to see Maria and she showed up this time. They had a nice meeting and took pictures and he didn't know until he was on his flight home that Maria deleted them when he gave her his phone.  He doesn't really say why but announced that they're over lol. He then video chats with a "client " and shows her his feet. I don't understand this at all. Yes I occasionally text my nail girl but never have we ever video chatted our feet to each other.  He pretends to work out. Then he as a video date with a girl in another state he's "dating". She was dressed up pretty provocatively for a web cam date so my guess is that she's a Webcam girl and he's paying her for these "dates".
> 
> Then Steven and Olga come back. They've moved in with his grandma so they can save up money to move to the west coast. He's taken up a job delivering for dominos (i think the logo was blured out). Pretty much it's one of the few jobs that you can get with so much being closed. Olga makes him strip down and sprays him with cleaner before he's allowed to come in the home after working. He cooks her dinner to celebrate their anniversary. Their son is a ball of energy.  This was another really nice update Steven has done a complete 180 in his attitude. He was very intense and reactive before. I know at some point he even started a go fund me to help pay their way. He's really humbled up and stepped up to take care of his family.


Cesar is from my hometown and dear god... it creeps me out that according to the show he lives less than a mile from my old house.... I knew I had some crazy neighbors over the years, but he goes too far...

Also, I just don’t believe for a second that he went back and saw her and the pictures suddenly were gone? The producers didn’t call Maria to get the pics? I just don’t believe it...


----------



## pixiejenna

Sol Ryan said:


> Cesar is from my hometown and dear god... it creeps me out that according to the show he lives less than a mile from my old house.... I knew I had some crazy neighbors over the years, but he goes too far...
> 
> Also, I just don’t believe for a second that he went back and saw her and the pictures suddenly were gone? The producers didn’t call Maria to get the pics? I just don’t believe it...



lol I don’t buy for one second that he went to see her period I think he’s just saving face. How funny that he’s so close to your old home, it must be weird to see your home town on TV.


----------



## pixiejenna

I forgot ash and Avery. Ash pitches a hissy fit, cry’s, eyes bulging, threatens to leave, demands Avery to tell him that he makes her feel like a woman, then dramatically packs. Avery is sitting on the couch in total disbelief that they’re still having the same fight 1 day later and how extremely defensive he is acting towards her questioning his extremely sexist comments. She should be the one running but I think that she’s in shock not only by what he’s said but also the fact that he’s a “relationship coach” and this is how he’s responding to being told he’s wrong. I think this behavior confirms whatever suspicions that she has had over his job. He’s extremely manipulative and is trying his best to play the victim when he’s in fact the bully in this situation.


----------



## Sol Ryan

pixiejenna said:


> lol I don’t buy for one second that he went to see her period I think he’s just saving face. How funny that he’s so close to your old home, it must be weird to see your home town on TV.



Yeah. It’s always weird because it’s a fairly small place. Last time I saw J-Ville on TV it was MTV’s I Want To Be A Kardashian... also disturbing because I knew that guy from around town before I left, so to see that transformation.... whoa....


----------



## mcb100

lulilu said:


> He could have gone about it in a different way, quietly, e.g., by taking her shopping and buying all kinds of small things like body wash, nail file, shampoo, razor etc.  Or he could have waited and asked his daughter for help.



Right? Same thing with the STD test. There were so many nice and acceptable ways to have that conversation. He could have just kindly told her that he thinks they both should take one, just so that they are both safe and healthy, because he cares about the well being of both of them. To sit someone down and interrogate them in a public place is just insulting. Big Ed absolutely sucks at communicating.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pixiejenna said:


> the quarantine show was decent again. I think the first episode was awful and they've stepped up and fixed it to give better content. If you decide to watch it start at the second episode.
> 
> Darcy and Stacy decide to do a spa day. Darcy bought a nail drill and hurts Stacy trying to fix her nails. Stacy uses pliers to remove Darcys extensions.  I've never had extensions but that sounds awfully painful. Darcy ruins the kitchen table with acetone. Darcy embarrasses her daughter's by making sure they did their homework and having them parade around the the dress they would have worn to prom. Honestly this made me like Darcy. I've never been a big Darcy fan but she's so much more likable when she's not throwing herself at a guy.
> 
> Cesar is back. He claims that he went to see Maria and she showed up this time. They had a nice meeting and took pictures and he didn't know until he was on his flight home that Maria deleted them when he gave her his phone.  He doesn't really say why but announced that they're over lol. He then video chats with a "client " and shows her his feet. I don't understand this at all. Yes I occasionally text my nail girl but never have we ever video chatted our feet to each other.  He pretends to work out. Then he as a video date with a girl in another state he's "dating". She was dressed up pretty provocatively for a web cam date so my guess is that she's a Webcam girl and he's paying her for these "dates".
> 
> Then Steven and Olga come back. They've moved in with his grandma so they can save up money to move to the west coast. He's taken up a job delivering for dominos (i think the logo was blured out). Pretty much it's one of the few jobs that you can get with so much being closed. Olga makes him strip down and sprays him with cleaner before he's allowed to come in the home after working. He cooks her dinner to celebrate their anniversary. Their son is a ball of energy.  This was another really nice update Steven has done a complete 180 in his attitude. He was very intense and reactive before. I know at some point he even started a go fund me to help pay their way. He's really humbled up and stepped up to take care of his family.



Glad to hear that Steven has stepped up. Both he and Olga came from very tough backgrounds and I was always secretly routing for them to make it work.  Glad he has seemed to matured.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Updated on "Big Ed". Its been reported that someone has complained that he sexually harrased her when they worked together.  Details are sketchy.
https://www.realitytea.com/2020/05/...d-of-sexual-harassment-by-a-former-co-worker/


----------



## pixiejenna

No surprise there. He was very clearly trying to groom rose, take a STD test(still slept with her without one done and he obviously wasn't taking one himself), wear these clothes, shave your legs, take care of your bad breath. All things he wanted for himself, he didn't care that she has a ulcer and offer up medical care for that which would be very cheap there. I know people who actually wait for minor medical procedures until they visit home because it's so freaking cheap in the Philippines vs having it done in the US. He wanted someone who had very little so he could use that to manipulate/mold her into what he wanted. All of his moves were power moves to assert his authority over her. Which makes me love her even more for standing up to him. As a bonus because Ed just wanted a sex toy, prince was left with her family and not exposed to him very much.


----------



## bisousx

I would send Rose a donation if her GoFundMe was real. I don’t always feel this way, but I can’t blame anyone in her circumstances for wanting to land a western husband and wanting a better life. And from what it seems, Rose still has her pride and dignity. My husband doesn’t find her attractive at all, but I think she’s cute and would clean up well. Hope someone will snatch her up, treat her well and provide her more opportunities.


----------



## jmaemonte

Spoiler



There is a video circulating the internet of David proposing to Lana?!





Spoiler



https://starcasm.net/before-90-days-david-lana-spoilers/


On the most recent episode of 90 Day Fiance: Before the 90 Days, viewers saw a very dejected David Murphey returning to his home in Las Vegas, Nevada after being stood up in Ukraine by his online girlfriend Lana for the fourth time. His sad tale seemed to drag on a bit as he hired a private detective in Ukraine to track down Lana, only to have the PI tell him that Lana was scamming him. That got David a bit irate, and he continued to insist that Lana was not catfishing or scamming him. 

The reaction to the recent episode on social media was similar to the tale of Yolanda and Williams in that fans seem to think producers are stretching his story line too far. However, it turns out that David’s story line has some MAJOR twists coming!




** * * SPOILER ALERT * * **
David goes back to Ukraine for a fifth time! This time he heads to Kiev with the promise of meeting Lana once again. Before you get angry and inform me that this is just TLC stretching the same story line even thinner, please note that I said “twists” and not “twist” above.

*David actually meets Lana!*

And not only does David get to meet Lana, so will viewers. Similar to Caesar’s girlfriend Maria, producers put together and introductory video segment with Lana in which she is seen walking around Kiev and talking about her life. She also visits a coffee shop where she talks with a friend on the phone and answers questions from producers. Well, she answers some of the questions asked by producers.





“My name is Svetlana and I am 28,” Lana says in her intro. “Only a few friends call me Lana, and so does David.” She reveals that she has left her hometown of Pavlohrad and currently lives in the much bigger city of Kiev with her sister. She says she doesn’t go back to her hometown because it’s “boring.”

Lana’s relocation must have been relatively recent because later in her segment she admits that she was in Pavlohrad when David was there trying to find her. “When David was in Pavlohrad, I was also in Pavlohrad,” she tells producers. “David waited for me in the restaurant in Pavlohrad, but I didn’t come.” When asked why she didn’t meet David, Lana simply replied: “I changed my mind.”

In her interview with producers, Lana also says that she has never been married or engaged. She says that she signed up for the dating website and that she was the one who reached out to David first because she liked his photo, and his bio — including his love of travel. She also liked his sense of humor.





Producers ask Lana why she was looking for a man from another country, and Lana replies with a simple “hmmmm.”

“Have you met men from this dating website before?” a producer asks Lana. 

“I have met men before from this website,” she answers.

“What kind of relationships were they?”

The footage cuts and we see Lana just sitting silently and not answering the question. 

“Answer the question please,” the producer says. Lana remains quiet.

(The cut in the footage makes me a little wary that perhaps producers edited in the silence and maybe even the “Answer the question please” from a different context. Regardless, what viewers will see is Lana being reluctant and not answering the question.)




Starcasm@starcasm
https://twitter.com/starcasm/status/1234310530136989696

#90DayFiance #BeforeThe90Days David is now on Instagram! Get a link for his account - plus we found David's Facebook page with some potential spoilers about his Ukrainian bae Lana! #90Daytective







#Maria2 https://starcasm.net/before-the-90-days-david-murphey-lana-spoilers/ …





7
7:52 PM - Mar 1, 2020
Twitter Ads info and privacy

See Starcasm's other Tweets





So what about Lana standing David up on four separate occasions? “I never lied to David about my reasons for why I couldn’t come meet him,” Lana says. “But now I think I’m ready,” she adds. “I want to see what he is like in real life, and then I will decide about our future. I truly feel it is time to meet face to face.”

In what will surely be a history-making moment, David and Lana DO actually meet! But that’s not all! I encourage readers to make sure your seat belts are buckled.

*David proposes to Lana!*

Are you still buckled?

*Lana accepts David’s proposal!* That’s right, David and Lana get engaged on the show! I guess this is the proposal that @FraudedByTLC’s Katrina was teasing on the most recent episode of The Fraudcast! I joked about it being David and Lana, but who’s laughing now?





Unfortunately for David, the roller coaster ride isn’t over.

Shaun asks him at the Tell All to give an update on his relationship with Lana. “Right now, I would say that we are not together,” David reveals. “I’m not going to say we won’t be together in the future, but right now we’re not.” David says that part of the reason they are currently split up is the stress caused by the show. Lana decided not to participate in the Couples Tell All special.





Wow! 

Spoilers don’t come much bigger than these y’all!

To see David’s return to Ukraine, his first meeting with Lana, his proposal, and Lana accepting David’s proposal, be sure to keep tuning in for new episodes of 90 Day Fiance: Before the 90 Days airing Sunday nights at 8/7c on TLC!

Here are some links to more of our 90 Day Fiance: Before the 90 Days Season 4 Couples Tell All spoiler posts:

Lisa is ‘OK’ with Usman having more wives

Tell All spoilers for Ed, Rose, Ash, Avery, Erika & Stephanie

Geoffrey & Varya update and Tell All spoilers

Asa Hawks is a writer and editor for Starcasm. You can contact Asa via Twitter, Facebook, or email at starcasmtips(at)yahoo.com


----------



## pixiejenna

Sounds like my suspension of the abuser is correct he was banned from the reunion 

https://screenrant.com/90-day-fiance-geoffrey-paschel-varya-banned-tell-all-reunion/


----------



## bisousx

Ed has been caught on a fake IG account trashing Rose, and caught soliciting a 15 year old girl on his real IG account


----------



## pixiejenna

What a POS. I hope next season doesn't have so many abusers and pedophiles.


----------



## jmaemonte

Wow!  The cast this season is something else.  .


----------



## arnott

bisousx said:


> Ed has been caught on a fake IG account trashing Rose, and caught soliciting a 15 year old girl on his real IG account



Where did you read this?   I tried to google and couldn't find anything.


----------



## bisousx

arnott said:


> Where did you read this?   I tried to google and couldn't find anything.



it’s on the IG fan accounts


----------



## jblended

Spoiler: Latest episode spoilers



YES ROSE!
Ed thought he was getting a subservient wife who would take s**t because she's impoverished and would be in awe of the US citizenship. Rose just schooled him on the fact that self respect, self worth and dignity have *nothing *to do with money or nationality. She was raised right and I'm so glad she was on this season to show that just because someone comes from hardship it doesn't mean they deserve to be treated as lesser than. I was literally cheering at the screen while she called him out on all his b.s. and said I'm not wasting my time on someone who doesn't treat me well.

And Varya called the abuser out on his b.s. as well.  He sulks in the cab because she refused his proposal and says he'll look for someone else who is right for him when he's in America, and she calmly retorted:  "so you're going to look for someone easier than me [to manipulate]".
Unfortunately, he punished her for that comment and we watch him gaslight her into running after him at the airport, pleading. We see his true colours in the way he handles her rejection and immediately punishes/manipulates/confuses her. Utter twat of a human being and I'm glad he's been kicked off the reunion.

Hah! Between Darcy, Queen Rose, and Varya, the trashy men on this season are getting put in their place. Finally something positive from watching this train wreck of a show.


----------



## Jayne1

jmaemonte said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> There is a video circulating the internet of David proposing to Lana?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> https://starcasm.net/before-90-days-david-lana-spoilers/
> 
> 
> On the most recent episode of 90 Day Fiance: Before the 90 Days, viewers saw a very dejected David Murphey returning to his home in Las Vegas, Nevada after being stood up in Ukraine by his online girlfriend Lana for the fourth time. His sad tale seemed to drag on a bit as he hired a private detective in Ukraine to track down Lana, only to have the PI tell him that Lana was scamming him. That got David a bit irate, and he continued to insist that Lana was not catfishing or scamming him.
> 
> The reaction to the recent episode on social media was similar to the tale of Yolanda and Williams in that fans seem to think producers are stretching his story line too far. However, it turns out that David’s story line has some MAJOR twists coming!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ** * * SPOILER ALERT * * **
> David goes back to Ukraine for a fifth time! This time he heads to Kiev with the promise of meeting Lana once again. Before you get angry and inform me that this is just TLC stretching the same story line even thinner, please note that I said “twists” and not “twist” above.
> 
> *David actually meets Lana!*
> 
> And not only does David get to meet Lana, so will viewers. Similar to Caesar’s girlfriend Maria, producers put together and introductory video segment with Lana in which she is seen walking around Kiev and talking about her life. She also visits a coffee shop where she talks with a friend on the phone and answers questions from producers. Well, she answers some of the questions asked by producers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “My name is Svetlana and I am 28,” Lana says in her intro. “Only a few friends call me Lana, and so does David.” She reveals that she has left her hometown of Pavlohrad and currently lives in the much bigger city of Kiev with her sister. She says she doesn’t go back to her hometown because it’s “boring.”
> 
> Lana’s relocation must have been relatively recent because later in her segment she admits that she was in Pavlohrad when David was there trying to find her. “When David was in Pavlohrad, I was also in Pavlohrad,” she tells producers. “David waited for me in the restaurant in Pavlohrad, but I didn’t come.” When asked why she didn’t meet David, Lana simply replied: “I changed my mind.”
> 
> In her interview with producers, Lana also says that she has never been married or engaged. She says that she signed up for the dating website and that she was the one who reached out to David first because she liked his photo, and his bio — including his love of travel. She also liked his sense of humor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Producers ask Lana why she was looking for a man from another country, and Lana replies with a simple “hmmmm.”
> 
> “Have you met men from this dating website before?” a producer asks Lana.
> 
> “I have met men before from this website,” she answers.
> 
> “What kind of relationships were they?”
> 
> The footage cuts and we see Lana just sitting silently and not answering the question.
> 
> “Answer the question please,” the producer says. Lana remains quiet.
> 
> (The cut in the footage makes me a little wary that perhaps producers edited in the silence and maybe even the “Answer the question please” from a different context. Regardless, what viewers will see is Lana being reluctant and not answering the question.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starcasm@starcasm
> 
> #90DayFiance #BeforeThe90Days David is now on Instagram! Get a link for his account - plus we found David's Facebook page with some potential spoilers about his Ukrainian bae Lana! #90Daytective
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #Maria2 https://starcasm.net/before-the-90-days-david-murphey-lana-spoilers/ …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7
> 7:52 PM - Mar 1, 2020
> Twitter Ads info and privacy
> 
> See Starcasm's other Tweets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what about Lana standing David up on four separate occasions? “I never lied to David about my reasons for why I couldn’t come meet him,” Lana says. “But now I think I’m ready,” she adds. “I want to see what he is like in real life, and then I will decide about our future. I truly feel it is time to meet face to face.”
> 
> In what will surely be a history-making moment, David and Lana DO actually meet! But that’s not all! I encourage readers to make sure your seat belts are buckled.
> 
> *David proposes to Lana!*
> 
> Are you still buckled?
> 
> *Lana accepts David’s proposal!* That’s right, David and Lana get engaged on the show! I guess this is the proposal that @FraudedByTLC’s Katrina was teasing on the most recent episode of The Fraudcast! I joked about it being David and Lana, but who’s laughing now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately for David, the roller coaster ride isn’t over.
> 
> Shaun asks him at the Tell All to give an update on his relationship with Lana. “Right now, I would say that we are not together,” David reveals. “I’m not going to say we won’t be together in the future, but right now we’re not.” David says that part of the reason they are currently split up is the stress caused by the show. Lana decided not to participate in the Couples Tell All special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!
> 
> Spoilers don’t come much bigger than these y’all!
> 
> To see David’s return to Ukraine, his first meeting with Lana, his proposal, and Lana accepting David’s proposal, be sure to keep tuning in for new episodes of 90 Day Fiance: Before the 90 Days airing Sunday nights at 8/7c on TLC!
> 
> Here are some links to more of our 90 Day Fiance: Before the 90 Days Season 4 Couples Tell All spoiler posts:
> 
> Lisa is ‘OK’ with Usman having more wives
> 
> Tell All spoilers for Ed, Rose, Ash, Avery, Erika & Stephanie
> 
> Geoffrey & Varya update and Tell All spoilers
> 
> Asa Hawks is a writer and editor for Starcasm. You can contact Asa via Twitter, Facebook, or email at starcasmtips(at)yahoo.com


I'm shocked.  Never thought it was real.

I don't think David's hair is real... it's a wig right?


----------



## TC1

Jayne1 said:


> I'm shocked.  Never thought it was real.
> 
> I don't think David's hair is real... it's a wig right?


It's a wig.


----------



## bisousx

It looks like Varya and Geoffrey are still together from her IG


----------



## arnott

Ugh, I always suspected Jesse's new girlfriend is a actress but her whole thing about moving to Israel permanently just confirms that fake ass relationship!


----------



## arnott

Holy crap, in the previews we see of Lana, she looks way older than her photos!   She claims to be 28 but looks about 50!


----------



## pixiejenna

Finally caught up today.

First David going back to see Lana makes you want to smack him. He hires a translator to visit with his PI who basically repeated everything that they discovered over the phone weeks earlier. The most shocking scene of the whole season is Lana shows up. Holly cr@p she’s real! ITA with Arnott she looks so be way older than 28, her pictures are either really old or heavily photoshopped. I feel like she’s late 40’s early 50’s age wise. Now I’m excited to see what happens next week with them.

The abuser proposed last week and Varya gave him a soft no. She says she feels like she’s rushing into marriage and because of the things that he hid from her she’s hesitant to marry him. She;s the most mature person on the show. The abuser basically pitches a hissy fit for the rest of their time together. He’s “heartbroken” and over her. She feels bad that he’s hurt and try’s to talk to him, he basically ignores her and huffs and puffs about his feelings being hurt in the manor you expect to see from a 3 year old.

Rose decides to go to the room and pack up. She is going to the airport in hopes of getting her ticket changed to a earlier time. Big Ed walks around in total disbelief of all the horrific things Rose said to him. He continues to play victim and acts like he did nothing wrong. Apparently no one has ever told him the truth in his 50+ years. He decides to let her cool down and then goes back to the room to talk to her to find out that she peaced out on him.

Ash and Avery take a awkward 2+ drive to visit his ex wife and kid. Avery wants to have a separate room because of the fight, he pitches another hissy fit like he’s being wronged. He decides to spend the night with his ex wife and kid instead of Avery. The next day Avery goes out with his ex alone and finds out several juicy tidbits. First they’ve only divorced for 1 year and he told her 20. She also found out that his ex has no plans to let her son move to another country period. She also claims that he’s a very easy going guy who she had difficulty reading his feelings. This woman is either blind as a bat or clearly married to someone else because I find ash to be overly emotional and very vocal about his precious man feelings.


----------



## pixiejenna

The quarantine edition

some interesting additions to this. Patrick and maryum are back. They haven’t talked in 3 years, he also has had another kid thats 2.5 years old. So doing the math clearly wasn’t that lonely after she dropped the bomb of having a boyfriend. She’s single now and he’s already going to work on getting her lol. It’s about as exciting as watching paint dry. I didn’t buy them the first time around and I don’t buy them now. 

a good portion was dedicated to the family chantel, and they’re surprisingly more charming than before. I’ve never really liked their family and found them exhausting but they were actually tolerable to watch this time.

Russ and Pao fight like normal. He acts like he’s doing a lot because he makes breakfast every day now and Pao points out he didn’t make breakfast this morning. She was excited to have him home 24/7 so he could see what it’s like to take care of axel all day like she dose because he’s always away for work. It’s kind of funny how she begrudges him for working when that’s how they meet, he was working a job in her country. I think that she’s just really insecure and doesn’t want him to travel afraid that he’ll find someone else the same way they meet. She is still doing some sort of personal training via video, I don’t know how she manages to keep that going must be fans paying because the few minutes she was doing it she was extremely distracted and stopping doing moves to explain them and very poorly might I add. Russ’s grandma dies and he’s very emotional about it because he’s the only one in his family who isn’t in Oklahoma and no one was able to be at her side when it happened because no visitors are allowed in the hospital. Pao pretends to care, it’s pretty obvious she doesn’t. This is what happens when you make your husband leave his entire family behind for what you want.

Michael and Julianna are quaranting with Sarah and her husband. Julianna is basically their personal maid and spends all her time cleaning up after everyone to the point that she’s put signs around the house with instructions, take your shoes off at the door, don’t go in this room lol. Sarah has undergone two surgeries for her breast cancer and had another one postponed due to covid. It might seem weird for them to together for quarantine but IMO this is the reason why. She’s not well who knows what her future holds with this virus it’s affecting the timeliness in receiving treatment. If she’s not with them now she may miss valuable time with her kids. If she’s with them and she ends up having to do radiation or chemo at least she has everyone with her to support her. Juliannas mom and sister have lost their jobs and now they’re supporting them.

Ben and akiny are back. First I don’t even recognize him he looks like a older scooby do. He apparently still lives in the basement of his pastors home. He decided to take a covid test because he was exposed to someone who has it and both of his roommates (as he put it lol) are older. He doesn’t have covid. Akiny was in the process for her K1 visa but obviously with covid has been postponed because they’re no longer holding interviews and I think she was at the final stage and only needed her interview. The home she’s in now is not was filmed before, I don’t gather if they;ve moved or what. The building she is in is clearly unfinished looking. She explains that they have a very strict curfew and shows a line of rocks they keep on the ledge to ward off potential looters trying to climb up/into their home. That they have to throw them at people who attempt this. You see people in the streets rushing home because of the curfew.


----------



## bisousx

Deavan was already one of the prettiest cast members of 90 DF but now she is even more smoking hot thanks to South Korea’s superior plastic surgeries.

Looks like she had quite a bit done.. nose, chin and lips at least.


----------



## pixiejenna

Body dysmorphia is real she was pretty before but clearly she doesn’t feel that way. I think that she had a botched lip injections in Korea and then came to Vegas and used Larissa’s PS to fix it. I think that she’s trying to make herself look more Korean to be honest. On one hand I feel like people should do whatever they want to their bodies. But on the other hand she has a very young daughter who is impressionable and seeing her mom’s physical appearance change so much is definitely going to do a number on her as she gets older. The nose transformation is insane I can’t help but think when I see that kind of transformation that it has to affect their breathing. Also how are they funding all this PS she doesn’t really work and jihoon’s is still paying his fines for his crimes plus two kids.


----------



## arnott

bisousx said:


> View attachment 4729620
> 
> 
> Deavan was already one of the prettiest cast members of 90 DF but now she is even more smoking hot thanks to South Korea’s superior plastic surgeries.
> 
> Looks like she had quite a bit done.. nose, chin and lips at least.



That picture on the right looks photoshopped to death.   I want to see what she really looks like.


----------



## pixiejenna

The picture is photoshoped but look at her IG she's clearly had major work done nose, lips, and chin. I feel like she's trying to look more Korean or amine.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pixiejenna said:


> The picture is photoshoped but look at her IG she's clearly had major work done nose, lips, and chin. I feel like she's trying to look more Korean or amine.



I hate her new look. She looks like a blow doll. And has previously said, where does she get the money with 2 kids to support?


----------



## arnott

Holy crap, I didn't recognize Miriam!   When she was on the show with Patrick she looked kinda geeky with short curly hair and glasses!    She looks so much better now with no glasses and long straight hair!


----------



## pixiejenna

So on my day off I watched a few videos from one of my favorite bloggers and wow. So we all know bid ed is a predator but it's even worse than we knew.  A woman who used to work with him was groomed and raped by him. He basically used his knowledge of the business to control her, leading her to believe that he was going to show her the ropes to be successful. He was very abusive towards her, then one night he drugged her and raped her. She brought it to her employers as and they basically paid her off and zero discipline for big ed. She has been in therapy ever since. She didn't file a criminal case because of what she went through with her employer she didn't want to go through it a second time. This was 4 years ago! She also signed a NDA for the incident and she decided to speak out after she saw him on the show and how he was treating rose. She has also attempted to contact both TLC and Discovery channel about Ed neither of them responding to her attempted contact.

Also some blog/platform did a article on big ed basically saying that he's awesome. Ever since he's been IGing and using other platforms to video chat with under age girls. There's footage out of him talking to a 13 year old girl telling her to brush her teeth so her breath is pretty. He even said prior to that comment that he knows he'll get a hard time for his next comment. He legit is scum and gives zero efs about anyone other than himself.

I also learned that Baby Girl Lisa is apparently fighting with a blogger.  This blogger actually reached out to usman and was basically trying to get him to cheat on Lisa with her. Claiming that when he comes to the US he'll leave Lisa for her. This fight gets dirty and Lisa is offering cash rewards for people who give her Amber's(the blogger) real last name. And this is when we find out that Lisa has multiple criminal charges for stalking online and the victim was a child.

TLC/Discovery really need to revamp their vetting process. And need to stop employing criminals.


----------



## arnott

Why was Lisa stalking a child online?


----------



## bisousx

Nm


----------



## pixiejenna

No idea why Lisa was stalking a kid online but I can see her doing it it I believe it was multiple counts so I don’t know if it’s the same person that she repeatedly stalked or if it’s multiple people. She offered a bounty on the blogger who contacted usman, clearly she’s capable of seriously scary behavior.


----------



## arnott

New episode tonight!    Finally we get to hear Lana speak!


----------



## TC1

I read that Lana had no intentions of being on the show or meeting David. Production reached out to her to let her tell her side, and I assume offerred her more cash.
Geoffrey is still an a-hole


----------



## Sol Ryan

I love Erica’s mom... and well Erica too actually... 

WTH Varya? All I can think is this is Productions doing... I thought she was smarter...


----------



## arnott

Of course Jesse is going to be on the Find Love Live show!


----------



## lulilu

Does anyone find this season's shows hard to stick with?  I start watching but by 40 minutes in, I am so bored at the repetitive and seemingly stupid story lines, I turn it off.  I always enjoyed this show (guilty pleasure) but this season is awful.  Then I read comments and wish I finished watching, but can't bring myself to watch more.


----------



## pinky7129

lulilu said:


> Does anyone find this season's shows hard to stick with?  I start watching but by 40 minutes in, I am so bored at the repetitive and seemingly stupid story lines, I turn it off.  I always enjoyed this show (guilty pleasure) but this season is awful.  Then I read comments and wish I finished watching, but can't bring myself to watch more.



I always end up doing something else too


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Sol Ryan said:


> I love Erica’s mom... and well Erica too actually...
> 
> WTH Varya? All I can think is this is Productions doing... I thought she was smarter...


What a coicindence that she shows and he's at home with his girl friend..... stinks of production.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

arnott said:


> Of course Jesse is going to be on the Find Love Live show!


Win a date with Jesse!!!  I couldn't believe it..


----------



## lulilu

I am hoping the "what now" series is better.


----------



## Sol Ryan

CanuckBagLover said:


> Win a date with Jesse!!!  I couldn't believe it..


I can’t believe people actually called in to try to win... ick..


----------



## lulilu

Sol Ryan said:


> I can’t believe people actually called in to try to win... ick..



Jessie is one of the most unlikeable people who've been on the show (and that's saying something).  He creeps me out every time I see him.  And while I do think we've all come to realize that Darcy might have a drinking problem, he was so obnoxious and gaslighting her all the time.


----------



## arnott

lulilu said:


> I am hoping the "what now" series is better.



I've stopped watching What Now after Jesse's fake relationship on it.   And Evelin is insufferable.


----------



## Sol Ryan

lulilu said:


> Jessie is one of the most unlikeable people who've been on the show (and that's saying something).  He creeps me out every time I see him.  And while I do think we've all come to realize that Darcy might have a drinking problem, he was so obnoxious and gaslighting her all the time.


I’ll be honest, I can’t be in the room if Jesse is on the screen... I had to walkout during the commercial breaks and do laundry last night. He makes me so angry... I don’t understand why we still have to put up with him....

I didn’t watch the dating thing... only heard a little bit about it from my mom before she got annoyed and went to bed and saw some notes on some other forums.


----------



## arnott

Did you all see the previews that Coltee and Larissa are back on Happily Ever After?       And Coltee is creepy as ever!


----------



## arnott

Sol Ryan said:


> I can’t believe people actually called in to try to win... ick..



I didn't watch the show.   Only saw the previews which of course used the footage of him taking a shower.


----------



## Sol Ryan

arnott said:


> I didn't watch the show.   Only saw the previews which of course used the footage of him taking a shower.


Bleh, so gross...  I just can’t.... I don’t understand why TLC insist on torturing us with him...


----------



## mcb100

I thought that TLC was considering dropping Geoffrey from the show? He has a long list of violent charges, not just the one drug charge that he mentions on the show....total liar the whole time. I can't even. He didn't tell everyone all of the violent charges that he has had against women. The Russian girl seemed smart in the past. No idea what Geoffrey's personal friend who wants to date him is thinking...I certainly hope that she is just doing all of this for TLC money and not actually hoping to go out with this creep, when she knows of his past. It has to be some kind of TLC money, unless she is just not that smart. Seriously, I wouldn't even feel safe to spend the night with that guy if you saw his long laundry list of crimes.

No idea why TLC keeps torturing us with Jesse. The way he treated Darcey was terrible. I'm sure that she might not be easy to live with at times, but at least she has a good heart. You can tell he's just a jerk. I keep thinking on that new show, who would truly volunteer to date Jesse when they saw how he treated her?

TLC keeps employing criminals with what is now dug up about Ed, Lisa, Geoffrey is the worst of them all (bloody crimes against women), and several other people from past seasons that I can think of.

Pao and Russ gave me a good laugh. They seem like they might work out together in the long run, if they just stop arguing about every little thing. He seems like he might be a decent person, but he def seems like one of those guys who has no idea what it's truly like to be a stay at home parent....honey, you should be doing a lot more than just occasionally making breakfast on some days, sorry (esp with staying home from his job during quarantine.) Yes, going to a job outside of the house is hard, but you are still a parent--that doesn't mean that your out of the house job is your only job and that you don't have to help raise the kid at all. He seems sweet but also seems like one of those men who wants praise and a pat on the back every time they do a simple chore like unloading the dishwasher  And I do sense some resentment because Pao made him move and leave behind his family except for video and cell phone chats.

Also, with quarantine going on I guess, TLC now has a few new 90 Day spin offs I guess. Am I the only one who is having trouble keeping track of all of the couples? It's a lot of jumping around I guess, when it used to be only one 90 Day series at a time. It's kind of a bit like all over the place, lol. I also feel like they should just take Yolanda off of the show....we are never going to see this guy. And I firmly believe that she knows that he is fake, that there probably is no guy, but she wants a TLC paycheck so she will continue on playing dumb (I fast forward through her scenes, it's never anything new.) At least Lana is real, it's just clear that she has no interest in David and no goals except to collect money from multiple men.


----------



## pixiejenna

I caught the last episode.

Big Ed acting like a victim of a breakup he’s the sole cause of it. I just want to smack him across the face. Also why dose he have patches of himself on his luggage?

Lisa is effing exhausting she’s yelling at a woman doing her job because she herself was too effing lazy to bother looking up what she needs to get married in a foreign country blaming usman for everything. You’re in your 50’s you should know how to google stuff yourself and bring what’s needed. I’ve never been married before but I would know that if I was getting remarried I might need my divorce decree with me. Then she gets what she wants and they go to dinner and she yells at him telling him that she’s go 50+ guys at home she can marry. Hun if you had 50+ men wanting you wouldn’t be flying to another continent to find a man. I just can’t all she does is yell and cuss people out. Also her use of racist language is offensive.

David finally meets Lana and watching him say Mmmmm to her IRL is even more disturbing than watching him IMing it to her. They follow Lana the day before they meet up and she goes to the gym, shops for makeup while contemplating buying makeup in America, and her going to a dinner to have coffee and talk to her friend on her phone. The producers try to get her to answer questions and she really doesn’t say anything noteworthy. I honestly think that this meet up is show driven I think the producers are paying her to finally meet him and she bit. She says that he’s handsome and likes everything about him except his leather coat LMAO. 

Darcy dose face masks with her daughters and we saw her future cat lady face and it;s quite disturbing. Tom meets with a friend and talks about seeing Darcy again. Even his friend was like no it;s over leave it be. Tom really seems to have it out for her and is quite vindictive. He leaves to fly to Canada to see his new GF.

Avery and Ash talk about the stuff he’s lied to her about. She tells him that taj’s mom is not ok with the move and ash told her she was. He lies and claimed that she was but must have changed her mind and it must have been lost. She also confronts him on the timeline of then divorce and he’s spuddering at this lie. She suggested that he just comes to the US for 3 months of the year and the rest of the year with his son. He actually agrees to this which is alarming. Avery realizes that this isn’t going to work after spending the day with his son.

stephanie and Erika meet up on last time to confirm the ending and Stephanie huffs her way out of the coffee shop. Both are better off apart. Erika tells her mom that they broke up.

The abuser moves on with his friend who threw herself at him. Varya then comes to America to surprise him and he’s surprised because he’s ignored her for a month and has his new GF with him. She comes out like WTF is going on here and they start screaming at each other. I feel like this is also production created footage like Lana finally meeting David. I don’t know why I just don’t buy Varya acting this way on her own without being provoked to be honest. She’s always been very level headed and thoughtful in her actions.


----------



## pixiejenna

mcb100 said:


> Also, with quarantine going on I guess, TLC now has a few new 90 Day spin offs I guess. Am I the only one who is having trouble keeping track of all of the couples? It's a lot of jumping around I guess, when it used to be only one 90 Day series at a time. It's kind of a bit like all over the place, lol. I also feel like they should just take Yolanda off of the show....we are never going to see this guy. And I firmly believe that she knows that he is fake, that there probably is no guy, but she wants a TLC paycheck so she will continue on playing dumb (I fast forward through her scenes, it's never anything new.) At least Lana is real, it's just clear that she has no interest in David and no goals except to collect money from multiple men.



I also feel like the shows are merging together. I;m not sure if it was the quarantine one or what now. I saw Laura in Ecuador and she was trying to get a loan to go back to Canada because she ran out of money and can’t get out of Ecuador and has another young boy toy who must also must think she has money. Her son is back in Canada already. 

Evelyn was telling her family that Cory;s giving her a ultimatum again. 

annie and David are grocery shopping again and she’s “starting a cooking class “ which basically looks like she just cooked Thai food for their friends. 

Daya and her husband (can’t recall his name) with their daughter. He;s basically a stay at home dad because he works in the aerospace industry and no one is flying. She’s a nurse on 3rd shift I think at a nursing home. Boy her MIL got her wrong she basically thought of her as a gold digger and she’s working a extremely challenging job in 3rd shift during a pandemic, way to show your MIL! She basically works all night and comes home and sleeps all day or attempts to the best one can during the day. 

then I see that they’re doing some live dating show with Jesse in the commercials. It’s hard to tell where one show ends and another one starts.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pixiejenna said:


> I also feel like the shows are merging together. I;m not sure if it was the quarantine one or what now. I saw Laura in Ecuador and she was trying to get a loan to go back to Canada because she ran out of money and can’t get out of Ecuador and has another young boy toy who must also must think she has money. Her son is back in Canada already.
> 
> Evelyn was telling her family that Cory;s giving her a ultimatum again.
> 
> annie and David are grocery shopping again and she’s “starting a cooking class “ which basically looks like she just cooked Thai food for their friends.
> 
> Daya and her husband (can’t recall his name) with their daughter. He;s basically a stay at home dad because he works in the aerospace industry and no one is flying. She’s a nurse on 3rd shift I think at a nursing home. Boy her MIL got her wrong she basically thought of her as a gold digger and she’s working a extremely challenging job in 3rd shift during a pandemic, way to show your MIL! She basically works all night and comes home and sleeps all day or attempts to the best one can during the day.
> 
> then I see that they’re doing some live dating show with Jesse in the commercials. It’s hard to tell where one show ends and another one starts.



I know what you mean, the stories are sort of merging together, I finding the quarantine more interesting though.  As a Canadian, I immediate reaction to Laura applying for a loan to get back Canada was "What a waste of taxpayer's money!".


----------



## TC1

CanuckBagLover said:


> I know what you mean, the stories are sort of merging together, I finding the quarantine more interesting though.  As a Canadian, I immediate reaction to Laura applying for a loan to get back Canada was "What a waste of taxpayer's money!".


Right? and why would she come back to Canada when her new boy toy is in the States? Which is also a totally fake story I've heard. This guy just wants to get his name out there for personal training, like Aladin.


----------



## pixiejenna

I’m not Canadian and I felt like the loan was a waste of money. She doesn’t have a job and was living in the US, then Tunisia, back to US, before moving to Ecuador. It kind of looks like she’s moving around to avoid something like work and responsibilities lol. Watching her whine about waiting for the loan was nauseating she was acting entitled and honestly I don’t feel like she deserves it. If you move to a foreign country with little to no money and can’t get home that’s on you, you shouldn’t need a handout. She’s in her 50’s she;s not some young and dumb teenager who made a bad first move. She should be well prepared for retirement at this stage in her life.


----------



## slang

I’m Canadian, I have no issue with the concept of the emergency loan relief our government set up.
I know lots of people who were stuck abroad without being able to get flights back home right away before borders closed and had to pay huge amounts out of pocket to get new flights back sooner.

It was set up for Canadians who were intending to come HOME but couldn’t and incurred out of pocket expenses for new flights, medical expenses abroad for to Covid, essential living expenses etc.

BUT...

NONE of these scenarios apply for Laura, she basically moved to Ecuador to “retire” (her words) after becoming friends with Evelyn, she wasn’t there on vacation and got stuck due to Covid - she was living there.
Her son already asked her to move back to Canada with him and she said no.
This was just a money grab for her.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> I also feel like the shows are merging together. I;m not sure if it was the quarantine one or what now. I saw Laura in Ecuador and she was trying to get a loan to go back to Canada because she ran out of money and can’t get out of Ecuador and has another young boy toy who must also must think she has money. Her son is back in Canada already.
> 
> Evelyn was telling her family that Cory;s giving her a ultimatum again.
> 
> annie and David are grocery shopping again and she’s “starting a cooking class “ which basically looks like she just cooked Thai food for their friends.
> 
> Daya and her husband (can’t recall his name) with their daughter. He;s basically a stay at home dad because he works in the aerospace industry and no one is flying. She’s a nurse on 3rd shift I think at a nursing home. Boy her MIL got her wrong she basically thought of her as a gold digger and she’s working a extremely challenging job in 3rd shift during a pandemic, way to show your MIL! She basically works all night and comes home and sleeps all day or attempts to the best one can during the day.
> 
> then I see that they’re doing some live dating show with Jesse in the commercials. It’s hard to tell where one show ends and another one starts.



Is Daya the one from the Philippines who pissed off her MIL by going to test if Brett gave her a real diamond engagement ring?      And then his mother didn't come to the wedding?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

slang said:


> I’m Canadian, I have no issue with the concept of the emergency loan relief our government set up.
> I know lots of people who were stuck abroad without being able to get flights back home right away before borders closed and had to pay huge amounts out of pocket to get new flights back sooner.
> 
> It was set up for Canadians who were intending to come HOME but couldn’t and incurred out of pocket expenses for new flights, medical expenses abroad for to Covid, essential living expenses etc.
> 
> BUT...
> 
> NONE of these scenarios apply for Laura, she basically moved to Ecuador to “retire” (her words) after becoming friends with Evelyn, she wasn’t there on vacation and got stuck due to Covid - she was living there.
> Her son already asked her to move back to Canada with him and she said no.
> This was just a money grab for her.


I agree with you, I didn't mean to dis people who were caught unexpectedly abroad when the pandemic hit, but this women is a complete flake and agree with what you said about her.


----------



## lulilu

I read that Corey and Evelin have been married already for some time.

I saw a photo from Stephanie's IG -- she was wearing some sexy lingerie.  I think that is her IG persona.  And her real personality is just the opposite.


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> Is Daya the one from the Philippines who pissed off her MIL by going to test if Brett gave her a real diamond engagement ring?      And then his mother didn't come to the wedding?



probably I don’t really recall the whole storyline she’s from the Philippines. I just remember her MIL was a total c*nt too her because she’s not good enough for her son and is only here for his money. Basically treated her like she’s a gold digger looking for a free ride. I get the feeling that no woman would ever be good enough for her son lol.


----------



## arnott

lulilu said:


> I saw a photo from Stephanie's IG -- she was wearing some sexy lingerie.  I think that is her IG persona.  And her real personality is just the opposite.



Eh,  I think her personality on TV was her fake pretending to be modest.    She used to be a Stripper,  after all.


----------



## arnott

2nd to last episode tonight!


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> probably I don’t really recall the whole storyline she’s from the Philippines. I just remember her MIL was a total c*nt too her because she’s not good enough for her son and is only here for his money. Basically treated her like she’s a gold digger looking for a free ride. I get the feeling that no woman would ever be good enough for her son lol.



I remember when Brett first picked Daya up at the airport he gave her flowers and she complained that they were not roses!


----------



## bisousx

arnott said:


> Eh,  I think her personality on TV was her fake pretending to be modest.    She used to be a Stripper,  after all.



Was she really? I wonder how she managed the stripper life with her medical issues, don’t think I’ve ever seen a stripper or guard disinfect and wipe down the pole after each use


----------



## arnott

bisousx said:


> Was she really? I wonder how she managed the stripper life with her medical issues, don’t think I’ve ever seen a stripper or guard disinfect and wipe down the pole after each use



Yes, she said that when she was 24 she moved to LA  try to be an actress.    When that didn't work out  she started stripping.   I think this was before her illness.

Here is the post where she talks about it:


----------



## TC1

LOL, sure Darcey...you're gonna trade that Nissan in for a Maserati  who do these two think they're fooling? I don't think you can get a Maserati on Canal street where you got that Birkin with the cross body strap.
David is so creepy. I can't stand that he just says "mmmmmmm" all the time around her. Ick and yeah no duh she's not showing you any affection  you'd think a former professional bowler would have better tips for her...or know how to bowl  maybe he's worried his wig will fall off.
Somehow I don't think rolling around the airport floor with your dogs is great for your disorder you can't stop talking about Stephanie.


----------



## pixiejenna

Anyone watch tonight?

Stephanie is effing exhausting to listen too. Why the hell should Erika go to the airport to see you off you broke up. And for someone who spent as much time as she did touting her illness she didn’t even have a second mask to fly back home?  Also wtf is up with her plane outfit again for someone who’s so careful about catching germs her skirt barely covers her cooch and she’s going to be sitting on a common surface for a 14+ hour flight. Why not wear some full length pants or even a full length skirt/dress so your not exposing your skin to surfaces that may have germs for a extended time.

Varya and the abuser was probably the realest bit this episode. From what I read online prior to her coming they haven’t spoken for 3 months when he left her in Russia. I think that what happened in her initial exchange was 100% genuine. I don’t blame her for being upset that the abuser has moved on. But if she;s messages him for 3 months and he doesn’t respond to her messages I feel like that should tell her everything that she needs to know, he’s over her. I feel like her visa was granted and she decided to take a chance and come visit him and see where it goes. Looks like the abusers date turned into a overnight date and this is the most awkward way to end that lol. Both women are extremely defensive towards each other and the abuser is standing around twiddling his thumbs like he doesn’t know what to do. I think that he likes Mary and wants to be with her. But I also think that if Varya showed up 2 says before she did he’d beside himself and happy that she’s there. I don’t know why but for reasons beyond me she seems to want to fight for him. I think that the main reason why the abuser isn’t doing anything other than playing the victim of her surprise visit is because he enjoys the idea of two women fighting for him. They go out with his friends which is awkward because they’re also Mary’s friends as well. Now they get a front row set to him d!cking her around and they don’t want that. Mary is the victim of a surprise visit and the guy she’s liked for so long can’t even say no to Varya that he;s with Mary.

Lisa fights with usman for not proposing to her, because what will people think if they get married so quickly without being engaged people will think she’s pregnant and that’s why their getting married. WTF are you thinking Lisa NO ONE is thinking your 50 year old a$$ is pregnant. She meets with his family and has to wash her feet in the toilet before they pray lol. Then she meets up with his brothers to discuss their problems and it goes as you would expect with Lisa yelling at everyone and storming off.

big Ed comes home and his mom picks him up with his dog. He legit shows his dog more love than he ever showed rose. Then when telling his mom that it didn’t work, he conveniently leaves out all the awful sh!t he said/did to Rose.

Darcy and Stacey drive around talking about fancy cars while in a Nissan Altima lol, fronting as usual. They talk so BS about Darcy moving on and empowerment. They then talk about their brother who passed away and visit his grave which was a odd turn of events.

David and Lana go on their first date and she cuts it short after he tells her that he hired a PI to track her down. She is over it by the next day. They go sight seeing so they can get lots of pictures for the K1 visa. He takes her bowling to which he makes a bet with her that if he makes a strike she has to kiss him. Apparently David used to be a professional bowler when he was in his 20’s. And then we’re gifted a picture of David in his 20’s pre-rug lmao! They continue to use google translate when together which is weird, because she seemed to speak fluent English  when talking to her friend over the phone. The producers ask her questions that she doesn’t want to answer. David wants to fast track this and she’s not so eager to do so. Which honestly pretty realistic considering that they’ve only meet IRL twice.

Ash and Avery attempt to discuss logistics and realizing it;s really not going to work out and this will be a extremely long relationship if they choose to progress forward. They decide that ash needs to get his Australian visa to visit her in America.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> David and Lana go on their first date and she cuts it short after he tells her that he hired a PI to track her down. She is over it by the next day. They go sight seeing so they can get lots of pictures for the K1 visa. He takes her bowling to which he makes a bet with her that if he makes a strike she has to kiss him. Apparently David used to be a professional bowler when he was in his 20’s.* And then we’re gifted a picture of David in his 20’s pre-rug lmao! *They continue to use google translate when together which is weird, because she seemed to speak fluent English  when talking to her friend over the phone. The producers ask her questions that she doesn’t want to answer. David wants to fast track this and she’s not so eager to do so. Which honestly pretty realistic considering that they’ve only meet IRL twice.



I haven't watched yet, but after reading that I had to look up the picture of David in his 20s!  I was only able to find it in this video!  How come his hair looked like a wig then, too?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pixiejenna said:


> Anyone watch tonight?
> 
> Stephanie is effing exhausting to listen too. Why the hell should Erika go to the airport to see you off you broke up. And for someone who spent as much time as she did touting her illness she didn’t even have a second mask to fly back home?  Also wtf is up with her plane outfit again for someone who’s so careful about catching germs her skirt barely covers her cooch and she’s going to be sitting on a common surface for a 14+ hour flight. Why not wear some full length pants or even a full length skirt/dress so your not exposing your skin to surfaces that may have germs for a extended time.
> 
> Varya and the abuser was probably the realest bit this episode. From what I read online prior to her coming they haven’t spoken for 3 months when he left her in Russia. I think that what happened in her initial exchange was 100% genuine. I don’t blame her for being upset that the abuser has moved on. But if she;s messages him for 3 months and he doesn’t respond to her messages I feel like that should tell her everything that she needs to know, he’s over her. I feel like her visa was granted and she decided to take a chance and come visit him and see where it goes. Looks like the abusers date turned into a overnight date and this is the most awkward way to end that lol. Both women are extremely defensive towards each other and the abuser is standing around twiddling his thumbs like he doesn’t know what to do. I think that he likes Mary and wants to be with her. But I also think that if Varya showed up 2 says before she did he’d beside himself and happy that she’s there. I don’t know why but for reasons beyond me she seems to want to fight for him. I think that the main reason why the abuser isn’t doing anything other than playing the victim of her surprise visit is because he enjoys the idea of two women fighting for him. They go out with his friends which is awkward because they’re also Mary’s friends as well. Now they get a front row set to him d!cking her around and they don’t want that. Mary is the victim of a surprise visit and the guy she’s liked for so long can’t even say no to Varya that he;s with Mary.
> 
> Lisa fights with usman for not proposing to her, because what will people think if they get married so quickly without being engaged people will think she’s pregnant and that’s why their getting married. WTF are you thinking Lisa NO ONE is thinking your 50 year old a$$ is pregnant. She meets with his family and has to wash her feet in the toilet before they pray lol. Then she meets up with his brothers to discuss their problems and it goes as you would expect with Lisa yelling at everyone and storming off.
> 
> big Ed comes home and his mom picks him up with his dog. He legit shows his dog more love than he ever showed rose. Then when telling his mom that it didn’t work, he conveniently leaves out all the awful sh!t he said/did to Rose.
> 
> Darcy and Stacey drive around talking about fancy cars while in a Nissan Altima lol, fronting as usual. They talk so BS about Darcy moving on and empowerment. They then talk about their brother who passed away and visit his grave which was a odd turn of events.
> 
> David and Lana go on their first date and she cuts it short after he tells her that he hired a PI to track her down. She is over it by the next day. They go sight seeing so they can get lots of pictures for the K1 visa. He takes her bowling to which he makes a bet with her that if he makes a strike she has to kiss him. Apparently David used to be a professional bowler when he was in his 20’s. And then we’re gifted a picture of David in his 20’s pre-rug lmao! They continue to use google translate when together which is weird, because she seemed to speak fluent English  when talking to her friend over the phone. The producers ask her questions that she doesn’t want to answer. David wants to fast track this and she’s not so eager to do so. Which honestly pretty realistic considering that they’ve only meet IRL twice.
> 
> Ash and Avery attempt to discuss logistics and realizing it;s really not going to work out and this will be a extremely long relationship if they choose to progress forward. They decide that ash needs to get his Australian visa to visit her in America.


This has been a very disappointing season.  Basically tired of everyone and it seems like a lot scenes are just filler - like Darcy and her sister driving about and then visiting her brother's grave.
Stephanie is exhausting - so self centred. The fact that she wanted to be an actress as revealed in the earlier post and has her own blog, makes me convinced more than ever that this was just an attempt to gain some stardom, but backfired big time.
I thought David was going to have orgasm when he met Lana. 
I think the Varya coming to Amercia to surprise Geoffrey is a set up and another fake story line, but I agree he clearly likes being fought over by two women.


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> I haven't watched yet, but after reading that I had to look up the picture of David in his 20s!  I was only able to find it in this video!  How come his hair looked like a wig then, too?




lol I don’t know but it’s still hilarious 



CanuckBagLover said:


> This has been a very disappointing season.  Basically tired of everyone and it seems like a lot scenes are just filler - like Darcy and her sister driving about and then visiting her brother's grave.
> Stephanie is exhausting - so self centred. The fact that she wanted to be an actress as revealed in the earlier post and has her own blog, makes me convinced more than ever that this was just an attempt to gain some stardom, but backfired big time.
> I thought David was going to have orgasm when he met Lana.
> I think the Varya coming to Amercia to surprise Geoffrey is a set up and another fake story line, but I agree he clearly likes being fought over by two women.



The Darcy SL was very much filler and really had no point in being shown. I think that I read somewhere online that Stephanie came out to her mom years ago and posted about on social media so that’s why I have zero interest in her fake storyline of coming out to her mom. I don’t even genuinely believe that she’s bi I feel like she’s one to do anything for attention period. The thing I find so funny about David is how much in person he keeps saying Mmmmmm  somehow it’s even more cringeworthy in person  lmao. I also think that Varya’s SL is producer driven she probably told them that she finally got approved for her visa 3 months later and they booked her a ticket here ASAP. Either way they finally got gold and probably the most pure reaction beyond Rose telling big Ed off on camera all season long. I feel like the abuser is a big fat drama queen which is why he enjoys having two women fight over him. The way he reacted when a Varya said not now she never actually said no was to cut her off and walk away. This is not a normal reaction to what was a genuine answer. He’s all about himself and if he doesn’t get what he wants he’s out of there, which doesn’t bode well for either women. He’s clearly not in this for the long run he’s in it for as long as it’s beneficial for him. So the idea of two women fighting for him probably made him wet himself he’s going to drag this out as long as he possibly can.


----------



## rowdy3

TC1 said:


> LOL, sure Darcey...you're gonna trade that Nissan in for a Maserati  who do these two think they're fooling? I don't think you can get a Maserati on Canal street where you got that Birkin with the cross body strap.
> David is so creepy. I can't stand that he just says "mmmmmmm" all the time around her. Ick and yeah no duh she's not showing you any affection  you'd think a former professional bowler would have better tips for her...or know how to bowl  maybe he's worried his wig will fall off.
> Somehow I don't think rolling around the airport floor with your dogs is great for your disorder you can't stop talking about Stephanie.



The maserati ghibli is cheap when you buy it used. I was looking at the car and I could get one for $25k with under 30k miles. It looks great but the reviews are awful and maintenance is expensive.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Anyone watch tonight?
> 
> Stephanie is effing exhausting to listen too. Why the hell should Erika go to the airport to see you off you broke up. And for someone who spent as much time as she did touting her illness she didn’t even have a second mask to fly back home?  Also wtf is up with her plane outfit again for someone who’s so careful about catching germs her skirt barely covers her cooch and she’s going to be sitting on a common surface for a 14+ hour flight. Why not wear some full length pants or even a full length skirt/dress so your not exposing your skin to surfaces that may have germs for a extended time.
> 
> Varya and the abuser was probably the realest bit this episode. From what I read online prior to her coming they haven’t spoken for 3 months when he left her in Russia. I think that what happened in her initial exchange was 100% genuine. I don’t blame her for being upset that the abuser has moved on. But if she;s messages him for 3 months and he doesn’t respond to her messages I feel like that should tell her everything that she needs to know, he’s over her. I feel like her visa was granted and she decided to take a chance and come visit him and see where it goes. Looks like the abusers date turned into a overnight date and this is the most awkward way to end that lol. Both women are extremely defensive towards each other and the abuser is standing around twiddling his thumbs like he doesn’t know what to do. I think that he likes Mary and wants to be with her. But I also think that if Varya showed up 2 says before she did he’d beside himself and happy that she’s there. I don’t know why but for reasons beyond me she seems to want to fight for him. I think that the main reason why the abuser isn’t doing anything other than playing the victim of her surprise visit is because he enjoys the idea of two women fighting for him. They go out with his friends which is awkward because they’re also Mary’s friends as well. Now they get a front row set to him d!cking her around and they don’t want that. Mary is the victim of a surprise visit and the guy she’s liked for so long can’t even say no to Varya that he;s with Mary.



Steph was wearing long pants and a sweater when she arrived in NY so I guess she changed.

I was surprised at how immature Varya acted with Mary.


----------



## TC1

rowdy3 said:


> The maserati ghibli is cheap when you buy it used. I was looking at the car and I could get one for $25k with under 30k miles. It looks great but the reviews are awful and maintenance is expensive.


I'm sorry but there's no way Darcey would put a thought out these that she's looking to buy a used vehicle. *gasp* *clutches pearls* she's broke AF, she'll be sticking with the Nissan her father bought her I'm sure. That whole conversation was just for show. Like her. All talk, no substance.


----------



## arnott

I thought I read somewhere here that Paul and Karine got kicked off the show?  Well they are back for another season of Happily Ever After along with the rest of the most insufferable couples  like Tania and Syngin!        I'm happily skipping this!


----------



## TC1

arnott said:


> I thought I read somewhere here that Paul and Karine got kicked off the show?  Well they are back for another season of Happily Ever After along with the rest of the most insufferable couples  like Tania and Syngin!        I'm happily skipping this!


Paul & Karine are having their second child.


----------



## TC1

arnott said:


> Yes, she said that when she was 24 she moved to LA  try to be an actress.    When that didn't work out  she started stripping.   I think this was before her illness.
> 
> Here is the post where she talks about it:



I don't think Stephanie had to strip for money, it's more for attention (as is everything she posts) Her mom picked her up from the airport in a Porsche. She has LV handbags (as does her mom) and had a bunch of gifts for Erika when she landed. I think she's spoiled brat. TLC seems to love giving all the wanna be clout chasers the spotlight.


----------



## pixiejenna

Just caught up on the quarantine edition and may have one more to watch.

Tiffany and Ronald are still apart and keeping the relationship alive via video. Carly accidently broke Daniel's laptop. Daniel blasts Tiffany's cleaning skills when she comes home with food and he has to reclean it lol. Ronald relapsed and they decided to go to marriage counseling. 

Rachel and Jon are also still living long distance and really haven't been much of a change like Tiffany and Ronald. Rachel has lost her job which is going to affect the k1 visa. She asks her friend to help cosponsor him and she surprisingly says ok give me more info about it.  I think that it's very telling that she's asking her friend to cosponsor him and not her family.

Jesse for reasons beyond me has decided to go to a hotel for quarantine so he can still sauna. Then whines about how he can't make any money because of the virus and not having any speaking engagements. Well here's a idea how about staying at home instead of a hotel. I think that he travels so much now he can't be bothered to stay home and have to clean up after himself so off to the hotel it is.

Fernanda is back with her roommate she's apparently in Chicago and modeling. Her roommate is also a model. As someone who lives in the burbs I don't understand how either of them could possibly make a living modeling here. Not to sound mean but neither of them are really model material imo. 

Larry and Jenny are back. They live in a trailer park which is empty because the management basically kicked out everyone from out of state and only are allowing the actual residents to live there. He's still working at McDonald's and his hours are being cut due to lack of business. Jenny was working at a nail salon which is obviously closed now. Now she's using Larry for practice so she doesn't forget what she just started to learn. She also apparently wants to be a singer and sings karaoke in the front yard. She actually sounds good but isn't singing in English so I don't know what she's saying without the subtitles.


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> Paul & Karine are having their second child.



I hope Karine's birth experience is better than the first one,   which looked horrific.


----------



## pixiejenna

I am surprised that they are back on the show but I saw it in the previews. This pregnancy will be a million times better than her last one. I remember that she had a UTI and thought damn that alone is bad enough by itself I can’t imagine how much worse that would be when pregnant and have a baby pressing on your bladder. I also read on Reddit that Paul was asking on social media if he should allow karine to create her own fans only page to “boost her confidence” and make her “own money” lmao.


----------



## limom

pixiejenna said:


> I am surprised that they are back on the show but I saw it in the previews. This pregnancy will be a million times better than her last one. I remember that she had a UTI and thought damn that alone is bad enough by itself I can’t imagine how much worse that would be when pregnant and have a baby pressing on your bladder. I also read on Reddit that Paul was asking on social media if he should allow karine to create her own fans only page to “boost her confidence” and make her “own money” lmao.


This is appalling. How about he does his own only fans page and support his family??????
Stupid, ugly and an hypocrite! 
Oh and lazy.


----------



## arnott

limom said:


> This is appalling. How about he does his own only fans page and support his family??????
> *Stupid, ugly and an hypocrite!
> Oh and lazy.*



Tell us how you really feel!


----------



## pixiejenna

limom said:


> This is appalling. How about he does his own only fans page and support his family??????
> Stupid, ugly and an hypocrite!
> Oh and lazy.



because he has no fans and wouldn’t make any money lol, Karine can always sell sexy pictures. I’ve suspected that she’s probably been messaging with guys other than Paul on the side and making cash on the side doing so. They’ve fought over her talking with other guys and let’s be real she doesn’t work and Paul doesn’t work consistently so how else is she being financially supported? While she’s not living luxuriously she was living way better than before when she was living with her parents, she had her own apartment that was packed like a episode of hoarders. 

I think that he wants to go this route because he can track/manage who she’s in contact with. I can see him using this info to stalk her “fans” and harass them. I can also see him using this list as evidence against her down the line if they ever get divorced now that she lives in the US. I’m entertained by the fact that he’s defending his question by trying to make it sound like it’s for her benefit for her “self esteem” and “for her to make her own money for herself”. We all know that he’s way too controlling to allow her to do anything on her own, he’s going to meddle into anything that she’s doing.


----------



## limom

This is pure exploitation. He is nothing more than a pimp and a brazen one.
At least, he is a dumb one and will be prosecuted if it goes too far.
Karine can get a green card without being with him if she is being trafficked. I hope that she hooks up with legal aid 
and betters herself for her and her kid.
Unreal!


----------



## pixiejenna

I am pretty much spending my days off of work catching up on 90 days lol. I don’t want to see Evelin and Cory “get back together” she’s exhausting to listen too and they’re already married so I don’t want fake storylines. Rachel visits John which I don’t understand how she has the money to do since she lost her job. They throw Christmas for Lucy with his family and they try to show her some of their traditions. They discuss having kids which seems oxymoron because they already have one and don’t live in the same country. Maybe she’ll do what Tiffany did and get knocked up to help bring him over, but I still believe that he’s Lucy’s father based on their timelines. Anny and Robert go to the OBGYN to confirm that she’s pregnant, and she is. They decided to tell Bryson at his birthday party and he doesn’t care because he’s at his birthday party and he wants to play with his friends not talk to his parents. David and Annie are getting David hair implants wtf seriously. I don’t understand why they are wasting money on this. Why not spend it to get his vasectomy reversed so annie can have the kids she wants? I feel like that is such a waste of money especially at his age. I can say that they do at least support each other. But maybe annie doesn’t really want kids but it was a SL plot for them to fight over. Rebecca got divorced and got her visa with zied approved rather quickly considering that she just got divorced and this isn’t her first rodeo. She’s going to live with her daughter and her fiancé and they’re house shopping. Then zied decides to tell her that he doesn’t want to live with them and feels uncomfortable with the idea. She;s like I don’t think he realizes how expensive it is to live here and he can’t so mach work until he gets a work permit. But rest assured he so Mach work now and go to school for hvac training. Which seems a bit oxymoron because whatever he learns there probably isn’t transferable to the US and he’s probably have to go back to school and get retrained.


----------



## pixiejenna

I don't know how true this is but they are claims that devan and jihoon broke up and thats why she's in the US trying to figure out her next move. And supposedly she wants out of her TLC contract lol which seems unlikely. 


https://www.cheatsheet.com/entertai...e-wants-out-of-her-contract-and-off-tlc.html/


----------



## arnott

I think tonight is the last episode before the Tell All!


----------



## TC1

LOL..Lana couldn't get David away from her fast enough.


----------



## TC1

I watched and IG Live for a bit last night with Baby Girl Lisa  she claims that once she got back to the states..people started sending her info that Usman was talking to multiple other women and just using Lisa to come to the States (LOL, no one is surprised) so she didn't ever file the marriage visa.
What a snooze this whole "Williams" story was. Waste of airtime. If I wanted to watch people this naive and stupid I'd watch Catfish on MTV.


----------



## pixiejenna

I didn't catch last night's episode I'll probably watch it later this week. I did catch the quarantine edition and what now Loren and alexi baby special.

More Evelyn and Corey nonsense the time-line is not good. They were on a previous episode and they were together and she was whining to her friends about his ultimatum for marriage and he confronted one of her other boyfriends. This episode they said that they've been quaranting for 2 months together after they took a month off. She needed a break and he went to Peru so he could renew his Ecuadorian visa by leaving and coming back. He met a girl in Peru and Evelyn the literal c*m basket of engabeu who needed a break from him is upset by him moving on. Then she goes on about the bar being closed for a month and a half. They go shopping and have to rush home for curfew. Corey talks about how this is the last chance to make it work with the quarantine forcing them to be together.  A dead body washes up on shore and she's happy that he's there with her. So many holes and inconsistencies with their SL it's as exhausting as them.

Robert and Annie go to the obgyn to find out the sex of the baby. Annie goes by herself with the guys in the car which honestly is best because we know Bryson isn't going to sit still for the visit but rather running around and touching everything. They do a baby sex reveal zoom and shes having a girl. Robert actually has to teach Bryson and after dealing with that he's happy to pay teachers more. Kind of a mixed bag I totally agree that most teachers are under paid and over worked. The fact that he's realizing this in baby #5 pretty much proves that he's non existent in his other kids lives. He still drives for uber he went out in an attempt to work and make money. Annie didn't want him too and I don't blame her especially given the pandemic and she's pregnant  I'd be afraid of him bringing it home too. Now here's where the SL fails is as Robert is driving around for "2 hours" looking for fairs, Bryson's car seat was in the middle of the back seat. Something he'd probably move if he had a fair.

I feel like another couple was on but don't recall who.

The loren and alexi baby special was good. They really seem happy and in love. Loren ends up having baby shavi early because she has preclamsia.  Luckily alexi was able to be with her the whole time and it goes smoothly. The baby is in icu for a few days because he was early.  This is hard for loren because she's still recovering from her c-section and hasn't held him yet while alexi has visited him a few times. They get released to go home and they have the bris at home. Alexi is such a natural dad really hands on with the baby. The baby looks exactly like alexi.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pixiejenna said:


> I didn't catch last night's episode I'll probably watch it later this week. I did catch the quarantine edition and what now Loren and alexi baby special.
> 
> More Evelyn and Corey nonsense the time-line is not good. They were on a previous episode and they were together and she was whining to her friends about his ultimatum for marriage and he confronted one of her other boyfriends. This episode they said that they've been quaranting for 2 months together after they took a month off. She needed a break and he went to Peru so he could renew his Ecuadorian visa by leaving and coming back. He met a girl in Peru and Evelyn the literal c*m basket of engabeu who needed a break from him is upset by him moving on. Then she goes on about the bar being closed for a month and a half. They go shopping and have to rush home for curfew. Corey talks about how this is the last chance to make it work with the quarantine forcing them to be together.  A dead body washes up on shore and she's happy that he's there with her. So many holes and inconsistencies with their SL it's as exhausting as them.
> 
> Robert and Annie go to the obgyn to find out the sex of the baby. Annie goes by herself with the guys in the car which honestly is best because we know Bryson isn't going to sit still for the visit but rather running around and touching everything. They do a baby sex reveal zoom and shes having a girl. Robert actually has to teach Bryson and after dealing with that he's happy to pay teachers more. Kind of a mixed bag I totally agree that most teachers are under paid and over worked. The fact that he's realizing this in baby #5 pretty much proves that he's non existent in his other kids lives. He still drives for uber he went out in an attempt to work and make money. Annie didn't want him too and I don't blame her especially given the pandemic and she's pregnant  I'd be afraid of him bringing it home too. Now here's where the SL fails is as Robert is driving around for "2 hours" looking for fairs, Bryson's car seat was in the middle of the back seat. Something he'd probably move if he had a fair.
> 
> I feel like another couple was on but don't recall who.
> 
> The loren and alexi baby special was good. They really seem happy and in love. Loren ends up having baby shavi early because she has preclamsia.  Luckily alexi was able to be with her the whole time and it goes smoothly. The baby is in icu for a few days because he was early.  This is hard for loren because she's still recovering from her c-section and hasn't held him yet while alexi has visited him a few times. They get released to go home and they have the bris at home. Alexi is such a natural dad really hands on with the baby. The baby looks exactly like alexi.



Really happy to hear about Alexi and Loren.


----------



## TC1

pixiejenna said:


> I didn't catch last night's episode I'll probably watch it later this week. I did catch the quarantine edition and what now Loren and alexi baby special.
> 
> More Evelyn and Corey nonsense the time-line is not good. They were on a previous episode and they were together and she was whining to her friends about his ultimatum for marriage and he confronted one of her other boyfriends. This episode they said that they've been quaranting for 2 months together after they took a month off. She needed a break and he went to Peru so he could renew his Ecuadorian visa by leaving and coming back. He met a girl in Peru and Evelyn the literal c*m basket of engabeu who needed a break from him is upset by him moving on. Then she goes on about the bar being closed for a month and a half. They go shopping and have to rush home for curfew. Corey talks about how this is the last chance to make it work with the quarantine forcing them to be together.  A dead body washes up on shore and she's happy that he's there with her. So many holes and inconsistencies with their SL it's as exhausting as them.
> 
> Robert and Annie go to the obgyn to find out the sex of the baby. Annie goes by herself with the guys in the car which honestly is best because we know Bryson isn't going to sit still for the visit but rather running around and touching everything. They do a baby sex reveal zoom and shes having a girl. Robert actually has to teach Bryson and after dealing with that he's happy to pay teachers more. Kind of a mixed bag I totally agree that most teachers are under paid and over worked. The fact that he's realizing this in baby #5 pretty much proves that he's non existent in his other kids lives. He still drives for uber he went out in an attempt to work and make money. Annie didn't want him too and I don't blame her especially given the pandemic and she's pregnant  I'd be afraid of him bringing it home too. Now here's where the SL fails is as Robert is driving around for "2 hours" looking for fairs, Bryson's car seat was in the middle of the back seat. Something he'd probably move if he had a fair.
> 
> I feel like another couple was on but don't recall who.
> 
> The loren and alexi baby special was good. They really seem happy and in love. Loren ends up having baby shavi early because she has preclamsia.  Luckily alexi was able to be with her the whole time and it goes smoothly. The baby is in icu for a few days because he was early.  This is hard for loren because she's still recovering from her c-section and hasn't held him yet while alexi has visited him a few times. They get released to go home and they have the bris at home. Alexi is such a natural dad really hands on with the baby. The baby looks exactly like alexi.


The other couple that were on were in England. She's Haitian and left her 90 day dude and married a Brit. I didn't watch that season..so that didn't interest me.


----------



## lulilu

Petty comment:  I just hate when Darcy and her sister talk -- their voices and inflection are so annoying (plus they say the same thing in every scene on every episode).  

This season has been the absolute worst.  I used to love this show and look forward to it every week.  Now I turn it on,  giving it a try each week, and turn it off in about 15 minutes.  I don't like any of the couples, and none of them are "interesting" enough to "hate."


----------



## TC1

lulilu said:


> Petty comment:  I just hate when Darcy and her sister talk -- their voices and inflection are so annoying (plus they say the same thing in every scene on every episode).
> 
> This season has been the absolute worst.  I used to love this show and look forward to it every week.  Now I turn it on,  giving it a try each week, and turn it off in about 15 minutes.  I don't like any of the couples, and none of them are "interesting" enough to "hate."


Totally agree. Darcey and Tom had absolutely no reason to be on this season. Their relationship was fake LAST season. These two over inflated blowfish don't need camera time. I wonder if they're trying to get Stacey & Florian on for their K1.


----------



## pixiejenna

TC1 said:


> The other couple that were on were in England. She's Haitian and left her 90 day dude and married a Brit. I didn't watch that season..so that didn't interest me.




Scabby that’s who I forgot. She at least seems happy with someone who’s age appropriate for her. The guy she dated in 90df was a total creeper and she had another creeper she was also seeing a the same time who gave her scabbies when he visited her. She was playing the old sleazy man game.


----------



## pixiejenna

Lol


----------



## arnott

I was surprised Ed's daughter is shorter than him.   If he's 4'11" then she must be around 4'9".


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Lol



That's photoshopped,  right?


----------



## pixiejenna

Probably one of my former co-workers posted it on FB and I had to share.


----------



## pixiejenna

Caught up today. I don't know why they wasted any time with  Yolanda. I feel like the only reason why they wasted time with Darcy is because they are going to Segway over to Stacy since she's filling for the K1 for Floridan. I fully expect to see them in future season when covid is no longer a threat and they begin filming again.

Baby girl Visa oh my. I visit the reddit forum for the show and they pointed out that she looks like dog the bounty hunter and that was legit all I could think about when she was on screen. They actually got married which is surprising because NO ONE in his family looked happy at the wedding and I was expecting one of them to stop it. After they get married they have a reception and that in it's was very telling mama and his oldest brother were "too sick with headaches " to come lol. Theb his friends interviewing at the reception say they were skeptical of the marriage because of her age and weight.  But if they're both willing to overlook things about each other it may work. So my guess is they expect lisa to overlook usman sleeping with other women.

David and Lana go on another date and he gives her a cell phone so they can talk off of the website. Now he has to go home and he's sad because he's only seen her 3 out of the 8 days he's been there. Which would tell anyone with half a brain cell that she doesn't care about you if she's not making time for you and is "busy" when you're visiting her.  To my surprise she actually sees him off. They say good bye and she's got the Kardashian dead eye look when she hugs him goodbye as he goes mmmmmm, she dodges his kissing attempts. He walks away only to turn around and comes back and proposes with his cubic zirconia ring. She does her best to hold back laughter and then accepts with the same Kardashian dead eye look as before. This time she let's him kiss her on the lips, don't get too excited it wasn't a real kiss.

The abuser and Varya are back together.  At the bar Mary comes and Varya wants to talk to her and is basically like leave my man alone... they end up leaving because varya is uncomfortable being around mary. They meet with his sons so they can spend time with varya one of whom was there when she suprised him and Mary was there lol. They seem to like her even with one having a really awkward introduction to her.  As much as I dislike the abuser they do seem to be genuinely happy together.  They go on a hike and he proposes again and she says yes. And now she has to go home and she can't come back to the US while he's filing for the K1 which they expect to be 8 months to a year. I also don't feel bad for Mary at all. She threw herself at the abuser before he left to visit his GF. She threw herself at him when things didn't go his way in Russia and he video chatted with her. And she threw herself at him when he came back. I think that she genuinely likes him but feel more like she's obsessed with him. I think that tbey slept together at some point and she fell for him. He on the other hand didn't feel that way. I feel like he kept her around for a backup plan if everything else failed.


----------



## TC1

Jenny & Sumit, Deavan & Ji-Hoon will be on The Other Way. So tired of the recycled stories


----------



## pixiejenna

ITA they need to stop recycling stories and bring in new couples. I don’t like the idea of either couple back sumit and Jenny were boring and I feel like it’s just going to be them fighting with his family. Devan and jihoon is going to be her whining about him not doing enough like she’s mother of the year. She’s just as lazy as he is but seems to believe that she’s not. I also feel like both couples are using the show to make money and support their lifestyle instead of getting real jobs.


----------



## mcb100

Geoffrey is a total piece of work, what a joke. One day he proposes to Varya and keeps persisting about how much he wants to marry her, and then a few weeks later, he's madly in love with his friend? Doesn't really strike me as completely genuine. Then, as soon as Varya comes back he decides that he loves her instead again. Doesn't really strike me as real. I get the sense that he's just one of those people who maybe doesn't want to be alone and jumps at every opportunity.

I feel like he keeps Mary around and in his life incase he doesn't find anything better, because better to keep her around incase he ends up being alone, but he doesn't truly love her. I feel like he'd rather have the status of being in a relationship with anybody than with being alone, but felt that she was second best to Varya from day one. I wish Mary would stop throwing herself at him (he's a criminal, after all...just saying, I don't feel like he's any real prize), and find someone who truly values her, and won't just take her so that they don't have to be single.

ETA: Nevermind what I just said, it seems that Mary might be completely accepting of his past because Mary herself has went to jail for Domestic Violence with Aggravated Assault, and people are suspecting recent money wiring fraud on her part. Not judging her, I just found it odd that she so willingly accepted his long criminal past, but it kind of makes sense (her accepting that), when she went to jail too. https://screenrant.com/90-day-fianc...2HxAJbHBuJf2jdbzZWVWpYKPUhi4NRtct6OoWlQwF1UtY


----------



## pixiejenna

I don’t know how true it is but someone posted a picture on Reddit with the abuser and Mary and it was hashtaged #actorslife #actresslife #setfamily so now there’s speculation that they were all just acting and not in a real relationship. They never touched what varyas job is on the show but someone said she’s a radio personality and has appeared on a Russian reality show too. 

the abuser acts like how you’d expect someone who used drugs and possibly roids would act. I also think that Mary is the back up plan as well. But when someone younger and newer comes along he drops her fast. She also has DV charges as well, that’s why she understands his past so well.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> I don’t know how true it is but someone posted a picture on Reddit with the abuser and Mary and it was hashtaged #actorslife #actresslife #setfamily so now there’s speculation that they were all just acting and not in a real relationship. *They never touched what varyas job is on the show but someone said she’s a radio personality *and has appeared on a Russian reality show too.



When they first introduced her,  they showed her at work at a radio station.


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> When they first introduced her,  they showed her at work at a radio station.



I must have missed that.


----------



## pixiejenna

I read online about another spin-off for 90 day where past cast will come back and address their haters. It's going to be self filmed at home and air in the fall. So far tom, usman, and baby girl visa are confirmed for the season. This sounds awfully painful to watch.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> I read online about another spin-off for 90 day where past cast will come back and address their haters. It's going to be self filmed at home and air in the fall. So far tom, usman, and baby girl visa are confirmed for the season. This sounds awfully painful to watch.



Oh brother.


----------



## arnott

Who's  ready for Part 1 of the Tell All tonight?!


----------



## zinacef

I actually just got on this show, entertaining and sad at the same time.


----------



## Sol Ryan

I am feeling for Rose right now... why are they letting Ed make fun of her family like this?

Ugh.. Poor Erika too... this Tell-All is hard to watch...


----------



## arnott

Darcey in that horrid wig!   Ugh, why??   She looks ridiculous!


----------



## zinacef

So addicting!


----------



## TC1

All these wanna be fame chasers are ruining this show. Not a single relationship was genuine. TLC is getting ridiculous with the casting.


----------



## pinky7129

Why wasn’t varya on the tell all?


----------



## Sol Ryan

pinky7129 said:


> Why wasn’t varya on the tell all?


I read that since Geoffrey’s contract was terminated, she declined the invite to the tell-all in solidarity.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

pinky7129 said:


> Why wasn’t varya on the tell all?



She chose not to come on after TLC decided not to invite Geoffrey to the tell-all due to abuses charges against him by his then-girlfriend. It’s probably a smart decision on her part, or else she’d be bombarded with questions about why she’s dating a serial abuser and criminal. 

https://www.cheatsheet.com/entertai...ffrey-and-varya-at-the-tell-all-special.html/


----------



## TC1

TLC just terminated that contract to try to save face. They knew Geoffrey had at least 4 prior arrests and charges when they hired him to be on the show


----------



## arnott

Part 2 of the Tell All is on tonight!     Also, I think the premiere of the new show, which I'm not watching.


----------



## TC1

From the new cast..I only like Kenneth and his partner. The girl moving to Jordan? who'd still married? nah, that's just to further her rap career.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

So is Varya with Gregory? I wish they'd come.


----------



## pixiejenna

I didn’t catch the tell all but I caught the new episode 

Jenny and Sumit are back ugh. Jenny is looking to apply for social security early because she needs the money she’d basically get about $650 a month which is not much. I don’t really know how social security works but don’t you have to stay in the US to receive it?  Her daughter and DIL are still skeptical about this and want her to see the divorce papers before she goes. Sumit claims that he’s filed for divorce and has to pay 20,000 back to his FIL before it can be finalized so far he claims to have paid half. He actually talks with friends about this and they’re trying to talk him out of it. They extremely disapprove of their relationship because of her age. I can’t decide if Sumit really dose love Jenny or if he’s just a really really good actor.

Kennith and Armando are my favorite couple so far. First of all kennith is 57 lives in Florida and a father of 4 he needs to let us know what his beauty secret is, he looks way younger than 57. They come from such different backgrounds I wonder how this will play out I really hope they work out. Armando came out to his family a while back and basically sweep it under the rug to make them happy which is so tragic. It’s like he’s re-coming out to his family and leaving them. I don’t know what to expect from this because they’ll miss both him and his daughter. I hope Kenneth speaks Spanish otherwise it’s going to be really hard to live with armandos daughter if they can’t communicate with each other.

Brittany and Yazan will not make it at all. She’s a “model” and rapper. She normally only dates older men the oldest was 83-84 so if you pair that up with her “modeling” career that pretty much translates into she dates sugar daddies. And even though she claims that her past men were wealthy she’s not living the life of a sugar baby. She drops a beat and all I could think was girl don;t quit your day job as a call girl. Also she’s still married and can’t get married to Yazan. Dose TLC care not really as long as they can get so drama on the show they will put you on.

Ariela already bugs me the most so far. She comes off extremely smug as I[m going to do whatever the hell I want and no one can tell me otherwise and since she works for her dad her parents are 100% fully funding her lifestyle. She meet her fiancée while on a eat,pray,love kind of trip to re-find herself after her divorce. She also got knocked up in less than 3 months with her guy. Then decided to go back to the US for prenatal care. Her father is a cardiologist and her mom is a ER nurse. She also decided that she’s going to move back to Ethiopia to give birth, her parents are terrified by this decision. She tells her prenatal yoga class the news and they’re pretty stunned and she tells her doctor and he’s horrified. He points out that they quality of care is far below ours and they often have drug shortages if she were in need that would be something that she can’t overcome. Her mom is going with her because of how terrified she is for her and insists that she’ll bring her home if she doesn’t like what she sees. Ariela doesn’t care what her parents think she wants her fiancé to be there for the birth.


----------



## arnott

Just when you think it's over,  The Couples Tell More next Monday!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pixiejenna said:


> I didn’t catch the tell all but I caught the new episode
> 
> Jenny and Sumit are back ugh. Jenny is looking to apply for social security early because she needs the money she’d basically get about $650 a month which is not much. I don’t really know how social security works but don’t you have to stay in the US to receive it?  Her daughter and DIL are still skeptical about this and want her to see the divorce papers before she goes. Sumit claims that he’s filed for divorce and has to pay 20,000 back to his FIL before it can be finalized so far he claims to have paid half. He actually talks with friends about this and they’re trying to talk him out of it. They extremely disapprove of their relationship because of her age. I can’t decide if Sumit really dose love Jenny or if he’s just a really really good actor.
> 
> Kennith and Armando are my favorite couple so far. First of all kennith is 57 lives in Florida and a father of 4 he needs to let us know what his beauty secret is, he looks way younger than 57. They come from such different backgrounds I wonder how this will play out I really hope they work out. Armando came out to his family a while back and basically sweep it under the rug to make them happy which is so tragic. It’s like he’s re-coming out to his family and leaving them. I don’t know what to expect from this because they’ll miss both him and his daughter. I hope Kenneth speaks Spanish otherwise it’s going to be really hard to live with armandos daughter if they can’t communicate with each other.
> 
> Brittany and Yazan will not make it at all. She’s a “model” and rapper. She normally only dates older men the oldest was 83-84 so if you pair that up with her “modeling” career that pretty much translates into she dates sugar daddies. And even though she claims that her past men were wealthy she’s not living the life of a sugar baby. She drops a beat and all I could think was girl don;t quit your day job as a call girl. Also she’s still married and can’t get married to Yazan. Dose TLC care not really as long as they can get so drama on the show they will put you on.
> 
> Ariela already bugs me the most so far. She comes off extremely smug as I[m going to do whatever the hell I want and no one can tell me otherwise and since she works for her dad her parents are 100% fully funding her lifestyle. She meet her fiancée while on a eat,pray,love kind of trip to re-find herself after her divorce. She also got knocked up in less than 3 months with her guy. Then decided to go back to the US for prenatal care. Her father is a cardiologist and her mom is a ER nurse. She also decided that she’s going to move back to Ethiopia to give birth, her parents are terrified by this decision. She tells her prenatal yoga class the news and they’re pretty stunned and she tells her doctor and he’s horrified. He points out that they quality of care is far below ours and they often have drug shortages if she were in need that would be something that she can’t overcome. Her mom is going with her because of how terrified she is for her and insists that she’ll bring her home if she doesn’t like what she sees. Ariela doesn’t care what her parents think she wants her fiancé to be there for the birth.



I feel Brittany is just on this show to promote her "career" whatever that is - modeling/rapping etc.  
Tired of Jenny and Sumit. Sumit has lied repeatedly and is still lying why would he claim that his father has helped pay off the wedding debt to his father-in-law when he says his parents don't aproove of his relationship with Jenny.   I don't believe for one second that he has filed for divorce, I mean he has plenty of time do so .....


----------



## pixiejenna

I also think that Brittany is using the show to promote herself not sure for what because she can‘t rap and I feel like her modeling career is more yacht girl.

I also don’t buy Sumit divorcing his wife either if he was he’d have the papers to prove it.


----------



## pixiejenna

So I watched the tell all. First off I was absolutely disgusted with how they allowed big Ed not only attack rose but other castmates as well. The way he railroaded rose was disappointing because she was being 100% genuine and he;s on defense mode. his daughter was also on attack mode as well the Apple doesn’t fall far from the tree. The fact that he outed rose for having a girlfriend is equally sh!tty as everything else he’s done too her. He’s so completely vile she accepted the downfalls of his while he continued to flame her again and again with making excuses for it. There’s no excuse for the way he treated her other than he;s a POS plan and simple. I 100% believe the things that rose said especially the take your close off and video me and I’ll pay you and he’s the one to reach you to her after the show. He threw her under the bus any chance he could to deflect what a awful person he is. He’s still extremely controlling and manipulative as he ever was and for reasons beyond me he felt entitled to act that way. He’s already touted in the promos for the B90 spin off I will not watch because of him.

David showing off his hoarders paradise of cranberry juice is hilariously what I’d expect from him. I don’t know why he’s even delusional enough to think that he’s in a relationship with Lana and not a paycheck is insane. he also talked to Caesars Maria and decided that she’s too high maintenance lol. I don’t understand why Caesar was even a part of this. Both guys are dumb enough to think that a pay for play dating website is the way to happiness.

Darcy‘s wig is better than her previous extensions for sure. Tom really did remind me of Jesse with his insisted need to keep talking about nothing other than to hear himself talk. While I;ve never been a big Darcy fan she’s really turning that around. She was the only person who really stood up for other cast members under attack and her reaction to Tom’s belligerent rambling was extremely mature. Too bad we didn’t have jesse’s mom there to cut him off and get him to shut up. I am not surprised that he reached out to Avery and try to hook up and she’s no thanks. naturally he pitches a hissy fit about not wanting to talk with her on because he doesn’t want to be outed.

Avery and Ash really had nothing to bring other than avery’s Tom drama. Ash gave us lots of crazy eyes and Avery reveals that they broke up because ash lied about dieting with her, sounds about right. He also lied about seeing screenshots of avery and toms texts. We’ve already established that ash lies.

Baby girl Visa is living her best life of denial. Usman fully intends to add more wives she’s not down for that. he says that he doesn’t want to move to the US. So why even marry Lisa if you don’t want to come to the US and they don’t even seem to communicate regularly.

Yolanda and her catfish are another snooze fest. We did find out that she was hospitalized in December with the flu and was nun a coma on a ventilator. It sounds like she may have had covid before we knew what it really was and had testing.

New trailer for what now and I will say WARNING COLTEE IN A TOO SMALL SWIM TRUNK WITH MUFFIN TOP! He his however down to a b cup don’t understand how his boobs got smaller but his waist bigger. Not body shaming but a general observation.









						Guess Who's Back! | 90 Day Fiancé: Happily Ever After?
					

Happily Ever After? dives back into the lives of some of 90 Day Fiancé's most popular couples as they continue to test the waters of their relationships whil...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> So I watched the tell all. First off I was absolutely disgusted with how they allowed big Ed not only attack rose but other castmates as well. The way he railroaded rose was disappointing because she was being 100% genuine and he;s on defense mode. his daughter was also on attack mode as well the Apple doesn’t fall far from the tree. The fact that he outed rose for having a girlfriend is equally sh!tty as everything else he’s done too her. He’s so completely vile she accepted the downfalls of his while he continued to flame her again and again with making excuses for it. There’s no excuse for the way he treated her other than he;s a POS plan and simple. I 100% believe the things that rose said especially the take your close off and video me and I’ll pay you and he’s the one to reach you to her after the show. He threw her under the bus any chance he could to deflect what a awful person he is. He’s still extremely controlling and manipulative as he ever was and for reasons beyond me he felt entitled to act that way. He’s already touted in the promos for the B90 spin off I will not watch because of him.
> 
> David showing off his hoarders paradise of cranberry juice is hilariously what I’d expect from him. I don’t know why he’s even delusional enough to think that he’s in a relationship with Lana and not a paycheck is insane. he also talked to Caesars Maria and decided that she’s too high maintenance lol. I don’t understand why Caesar was even a part of this. Both guys are dumb enough to think that a pay for play dating website is the way to happiness.
> 
> Darcy‘s wig is better than her previous extensions for sure. Tom really did remind me of Jesse with his insisted need to keep talking about nothing other than to hear himself talk. While I;ve never been a big Darcy fan she’s really turning that around. She was the only person who really stood up for other cast members under attack and her reaction to Tom’s belligerent rambling was extremely mature. Too bad we didn’t have jesse’s mom there to cut him off and get him to shut up. I am not surprised that he reached out to Avery and try to hook up and she’s no thanks. naturally he pitches a hissy fit about not wanting to talk with her on because he doesn’t want to be outed.
> 
> Avery and Ash really had nothing to bring other than avery’s Tom drama. Ash gave us lots of crazy eyes and Avery reveals that they broke up because ash lied about dieting with her, sounds about right. He also lied about seeing screenshots of avery and toms texts. We’ve already established that ash lies.
> 
> Baby girl Visa is living her best life of denial. Usman fully intends to add more wives she’s not down for that. he says that he doesn’t want to move to the US. So why even marry Lisa if you don’t want to come to the US and they don’t even seem to communicate regularly.
> 
> Yolanda and her catfish are another snooze fest. We did find out that she was hospitalized in December with the flu and was nun a coma on a ventilator. It sounds like she may have had covid before we knew what it really was and had testing.
> 
> New trailer for what now and I will say WARNING COLTEE IN A TOO SMALL SWIM TRUNK WITH MUFFIN TOP! He his however down to a b cup don’t understand how his boobs got smaller but his waist bigger. Not body shaming but a general observation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess Who's Back! | 90 Day Fiancé: Happily Ever After?
> 
> 
> Happily Ever After? dives back into the lives of some of 90 Day Fiancé's most popular couples as they continue to test the waters of their relationships whil...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com



You forgot to mention Stephanie's psycho drunk Italian friend.    Cussing out  Erika for no reason.   Who the hell does that to someone you don't know and have never met!  She also attacked Erika's friend Jessica when she asked her to let Erika speak!  Even Stephanie said she was scaring her.


----------



## Jayne1

When Rose was angrily responding with a curled lip, smeared lipstick and a high pitched yell, I thought that Ed was well rid of her. 

Those two should stay far away from each other.


----------



## lulilu

Jayne1 said:


> When Rose was angrily responding with a curled lip, smeared lipstick and a high pitched yell, I thought that Ed was well rid of her.
> 
> Those two should stay far away from each other.



Rose was kind of scary too.  Really off.  Ed was a creep, but Rose seems kind of crazy too -- unless Ed just pushed her over the edge.  She thought she had a future and when he got there it fell apart.  Given her living situation, I don't blame her if she was desperate to escape.  Very sad.  I think we Americans are really getting our eyes opened to how many people in the world are living though this show.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

90 Day Fiance Star Lisa Hamme Reportedly Dropped By TLC After Using Racial Slur Against Usman Umar
					

90 Day Fiance Before The 90 Days Cast Member Lisa Hamme Reportedly Dropped By TLC After Using Racial Slur Against Usman Umar




					www.realitytea.com


----------



## lulilu

CanuckBagLover said:


> 90 Day Fiance Star Lisa Hamme Reportedly Dropped By TLC After Using Racial Slur Against Usman Umar
> 
> 
> 90 Day Fiance Before The 90 Days Cast Member Lisa Hamme Reportedly Dropped By TLC After Using Racial Slur Against Usman Umar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realitytea.com



Good.  There is nothing decent or nice about that woman.


----------



## Jayne1

lulilu said:


> Rose was kind of scary too.  Really off.  Ed was a creep, but Rose seems kind of crazy too -- unless Ed just pushed her over the edge.  She thought she had a future and when he got there it fell apart.  Given her living situation, I don't blame her if she was desperate to escape.  Very sad.  I think we Americans are really getting our eyes opened to how many people in the world are living though this show.


Also, in case she wants to find another possible husband through the TV show, that lip curling screeching was not good advertisement.

I do feel for her miserable situation though and I don't blame her for trying to get out and fast. Hope she makes it.


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> You forgot to mention Stephanie's psycho drunk Italian friend.    Cussing out  Erika for no reason.   Who the hell does that to someone you don't know and have never met!  She also attacked Erika's friend Jessica when she asked her to let Erika speak!  Even Stephanie said she was scaring her.



She was Stephanie's Khloe because she's too punk to say how she feels so she'll stick her yapping dog on Erica and her friend. 



CanuckBagLover said:


> 90 Day Fiance Star Lisa Hamme Reportedly Dropped By TLC After Using Racial Slur Against Usman Umar
> 
> 
> 90 Day Fiance Before The 90 Days Cast Member Lisa Hamme Reportedly Dropped By TLC After Using Racial Slur Against Usman Umar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realitytea.com



Thank God she's pure trash. Now the only other thing that bugs me is big ed on the new show. He's a freaking pervert who was caught flirting with underage teens and raped a former coworker the business settled out of court. Her lawyer didn't recommend going after him alone because he literally has nothing. If you get rid of racist, you drop the abuser because of his repeated history of DV(which they were aware of and still filmed him)  then they need to drop the rapist too.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> She was Stephanie's Khloe because she's too punk to say how she feels so she'll stick her yapping dog on Erica and her friend.



I don't watch KUWTK.    Is Khloe really that obnoxious on the show?


----------



## arnott

CanuckBagLover said:


> 90 Day Fiance Star Lisa Hamme Reportedly Dropped By TLC After Using Racial Slur Against Usman Umar
> 
> 
> 90 Day Fiance Before The 90 Days Cast Member Lisa Hamme Reportedly Dropped By TLC After Using Racial Slur Against Usman Umar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realitytea.com



Has anyone seen the leaked footage?    Apparently Usman accused her of saying it,  but did she deny it?


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> I don't watch KUWTK.    Is Khloe really that obnoxious on the show?



Khloe is even worse because she pretends that she's thug when she's throwing out fake threats when we all know she's not.


----------



## TC1

arnott said:


> Has anyone seen the leaked footage?    Apparently Usman accused her of saying it,  but did she deny it?


She was posting things on her IG a long time ago using the n word saying it was "ok" because her husband is Black. She's a horrible human being.


----------



## pixiejenna

So happily ever after we got a lot more of Coltee than any of us wanted. First he starts off working out then takes a shower. What the hell on gods green earth makes TLC think that anyone wants to see this. Please bring back Andri in the shower I miss that shower scene bring it back! Coltee is now dating another Brazilian and she lives chicago. She is here on a J1 visa for work/school which is running out in 6 months and she wants to stay here. Now I get why she likes Coltee so much. She pretty much tells him she wants to have sex on the first date. So clearly she;s touched in the head. Also Coltee didn’t tell mama deb why he was going ona trip and said he’s just visiting friends. So she knows he’s up to something with a girl. On the car ride back to the hotel he has his hand up her non-existent skirt.

Larissa is finishing up her community service which involves cleaning a lot of toilets. She is living with a friend and she discusses that she doesn’t know what she’s going to do because Coltee pulled her green card and cut her off financially. she then visits with other friends and discusses that she broke up with her new guy and doesn’t know what to do. Her one friend suggests that she pick out Larissa’s new sugar daddy because she’s been engaged 13 times she knows what she’s doing lmao. She then video calls her dad in Brazil and asks for money to try to get her green card. He actually agrees to send half now and half later so she can live her American dream.

kalani is back with Asuelu and the first scene is them driving home and asuelu walks in the house on his own leaving kalani to quite literally carry two kids in at once and open the door by herself. WTF is wrong with him?! Her parents have moved in not really sure why probably because things aren’t going great. She’s incredibly thankful for them helping with the kids because asuelu pretty much doesn’t do anything around the house. He basically works, comes home and either plays video games or goes out to play vollyball. Her dad lectures him about his roll in the family and how he[s failing.This already has grim undertone for the season.

Big Ang is back and starts off taking some sort of sensual dancing class as the intro lol. She has moved into a new home. She video chats Michael showing him the place while his second phone goes off and the ringtone upsets Big Ang because it’s a secret ringtone and they fight. Her mom is living with her and she’s very ill, I know her mom has already passed so I expect to see some hard footage from her.

Elizabeth and Andrei are back. He’s playing home stay dad while Elizabeth works. They’re going to her fathers birthday party and are late like usual. While at her dads birthday party Andrei decides this is the time to anounce his plans for his Moldovan wedding in a month And they;re all invited. to which her family flips out over the idea of going to a international destination wedding with a months notice to a country that they haven’t been bothered to learn about even though Elizabeth and andrei have been married 3 years. after the party on the ride home andrei also tells Elizabeth that he expects her dad to pay for her second wedding since he paid for her first.


----------



## TC1

Larissa calling her dad to ask for $5K then at the end we see her getting new boobs and a nose job. Meahwhile her kids are being raised by her parents while she follows her "dreams" 
Of course Big Ang drinks a Coke during her workout class


----------



## pixiejenna

l think that all of Larissa’s PS is free or seriously discounted, her surgeon gets free publicity on the show and on social media. Her PS surgeon also fixed Deavans botched lip injecations per Larissa’s recommendation. Kind of like how Brianna on teen mom had a sh!t ton of plastic surgery for free because her doctor filmed it and posted it online. I know it sounds kind of sad to say this but I initially cringed at the idea of her asking her parents for money to stay in America, but the more I thought about it, it‘s almost like her parents are paying her to stay away.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> *So happily ever after we got a lot more of Coltee than any of us wanted.* *First he starts off working out then takes a shower. What the hell on gods green earth makes TLC think that anyone wants to see this. *Please bring back Andri in the shower I miss that shower scene bring it back! Coltee is now dating another Brazilian and she lives chicago. She is here on a J1 visa for work/school which is running out in 6 months and she wants to stay here. Now I get why she likes Coltee so much. She pretty much tells him she wants to have sex on the first date. So clearly she;s touched in the head. Also Coltee didn’t tell mama deb why he was going ona trip and said he’s just visiting friends. So she knows he’s up to something with a girl. On the car ride back to the hotel he has his hand up her non-existent skirt.
> 
> Larissa is finishing up her community service which involves cleaning a lot of toilets. She is living with a friend and she discusses that she doesn’t know what she’s going to do because Coltee pulled her green card and cut her off financially. she then visits with other friends and discusses that she broke up with her new guy and doesn’t know what to do. Her one friend suggests that she pick out Larissa’s new sugar daddy because she’s been engaged 13 times she knows what she’s doing lmao. She then video calls her dad in Brazil and asks for money to try to get her green card. He actually agrees to send half now and half later so she can live her American dream.
> 
> kalani is back with Asuelu and the first scene is them driving home and asuelu walks in the house on his own leaving kalani to quite literally carry two kids in at once and open the door by herself. WTF is wrong with him?! Her parents have moved in not really sure why probably because things aren’t going great. She’s incredibly thankful for them helping with the kids because asuelu pretty much doesn’t do anything around the house. He basically works, comes home and either plays video games or goes out to play vollyball. Her dad lectures him about his roll in the family and how he[s failing.This already has grim undertone for the season.
> 
> Big Ang is back and starts off taking some sort of sensual dancing class as the intro lol. She has moved into a new home. She video chats Michael showing him the place while his second phone goes off and the ringtone upsets Big Ang because it’s a secret ringtone and they fight. Her mom is living with her and she’s very ill, I know her mom has already passed so I expect to see some hard footage from her.
> 
> Elizabeth and Andrei are back. He’s playing home stay dad while Elizabeth works. They’re going to her fathers birthday party and are late like usual. While at her dads birthday party Andrei decides this is the time to anounce his plans for his Moldovan wedding in a month And they;re all invited. to which her family flips out over the idea of going to a international destination wedding with a months notice to a country that they haven’t been bothered to learn about even though Elizabeth and andrei have been married 3 years. after the party on the ride home andrei also tells Elizabeth that he expects her dad to pay for her second wedding since he paid for her first.



Don't lie!  Seeing Coltee's big Moobs in the shower was your favourite part!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Big Ang going on about how she got period for the time in 2 years and that proves she's still fertile was just too much for me.  just because you have your period doesn't mean you are fertile, especially at her age.  And it could be a sign of serious health issue (which even though I dislike her I hope it isn't). She should get her self to a doctor to get the cause of the bleeding checked out.

Larissa = spending money on plastic surgery - but as earlier posted maybe she's getting for free - stil.

None of these couples interest me.  Won't be tuning in again.


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> Don't lie!  Seeing Coltee's big Moobs in the shower was your favourite part!



And I thought the speedo beach clip was eye gouging enough. For some reason TLC is really pushing the shower scenes. At least Andrei is good looking. Coltee reminds me of the grimace from McDonald's but not as cute lol.



CanuckBagLover said:


> Big Ang going on about how she got period for the time in 2 years and that proves she's still fertile was just too much for me.  just because you have your period doesn't mean you are fertile, especially at her age.  And it could be a sign of serious health issue (which even though I dislike her I hope it isn't). She should get her self to a doctor to get the cause of the bleeding checked out.
> 
> Larissa = spending money on plastic surgery - but as earlier posted maybe she's getting for free - stil.
> 
> None of these couples interest me.  Won't be tuning in again.




I don't know why Big Ang would think that she's going to have kids because she got her period. You think that someone who works as a hospice care giver would have a slightly better understanding on how the body works.


----------



## arnott

I was actually impressed by how well Angela could move her body!  She could dance better than me!       In Pillow Talk Tim was like, "Angela is going to give lap dances now?"  and complaining about how he can't unsee that!

Also on Pillow Talk,  I was suprised how David  always acts so sensible.   When Coltee was listing the things he liked about Jess, "She's got a rocking body, she wears glasses, she likes cats", David was saying that none of the things he said were any long term traits like, "She's smart, she's funny".  

It was cool how Anny didn't get jealous when Robert thought Jess was hot.  Especially when she was pregnant and probably feeling unsexy.  When Alexei said Chantel looked good in her dress, Loren gave him an evil look and Alexei said, "What?  Am I not allowed to say that?"!     

At the end of Pillow Talk they showed Coltee in the too small swim trunks and everybody said he shouldn't wear those and needed to bleach their eyes!   

I hope Larissa doesn't get implants that are too big.  Her boobs already looked good and proportional when she was wearing that black bikini in the pool with her friends.   I like big boobs, but sometimes when they're too big they make you look heavier, like with  Mariah Carey.   I'm afraid Larissa will also look worse with implants.

Ugh, I want to punch Elizabeth's sister Jen in the face.   She is always so rude to Andrei.   "If you were on time, maybe you would have been offered a plate!"!


----------



## pixiejenna

So deavan is going back to Korea to give jihoon another chance to man up. She got a apartment for a month because he still hasn’t gotten a apartment for them. He supposedly has 2 jobs but doesn’t know how much he makes on his new job of tile. She questions him on how can he be working and not know how much he’s making he says 2-3,000 a month and she points out it’s not enough money especially if he’s working 2 jobs then it changes to 6-7,000 a month. So some shady business is going on there. As a added bonus deavans mom is coming for the first 10 days she’s going there which sounds like a awful deal for jihoon. Her mom disapproves of his complete lack of financially supporting his family. Jihoon also gets a haircut with his dog in a fannypack.

Jenny is plenty ready to go see sumit even without seeing his imaginary divorce papers. Her daughter and her wife both are extremely skeptical of this but there’s clearly no changing her mind. Sumit talks to his brother and his brother basically says their parents are against this. Sumit doesn’t care because he;s been so unhappy for so long and no one in his family cares about what he wants.

Kennith has another family meal and tells his family Armando s real age is 31 the same age as his sons gf lol. He also tells them that he bought a ring to propose to him. His one daughter that used to live with him seems awfully unhappy about this, she rubs me the wrong way. 

Britney is on her way to Jordan and her fiancé works at the fish market and gets ready for her coming. Not really sure how he’s getting ready it just looked like he was driving around with a small cameo at the market. yazan said that the last time she visited she was dressed very inappropriate and he got lots of comments because of it. So this time she‘s going to wear all the traditional clothes lmao sure she is. Also I don’t wear wigs but is it normal to bring a wig manikin with you for your hair when you travel? Why even bring wigs if your going to wear a hijab?


----------



## arnott

Who watched The Couples Tell More?


----------



## TC1

I'm pretty sure Deavan knows Ji-Hoon is a lying man-child. They sign up for this show for the $$ he has no intentions of working. 
Britanny's dad isn't too choked up she's leaving..he knows she'll be back in a hot minute because she's lying about everything (and is still married)
Yazan says his parents would prefer is he married a relative...as most of his family married people they are related to. WUT


----------



## mcb100

From watching previous seasons, it's clear to me that Deavan changed some things around as well plastic surgery-wise. It has to be heavily discounted or free, because she seems sort of smart and I can't imagine that a young woman raising kids while she is still living with her mother (financially), who had a child with someone who doesn't really have any desire to make much (Ji Hoon, I mean) money, what I mean is that I just can't imagine that that type of person would shell out money on plastic surgery procedures right at this time....so I'm thinking that she probably didn't pay for them, maybe TLC did, or maybe it was free? 

I lost an ounce of respect for Larissa. I don't like Colt, I never did, but I've lost a little bit of respect for Larissa because she kind of just up and left her children over there in another country without her.....like not just for a week one vacation, but I think, for like, years or longer so that she can follow her own dreams. No way in heck that my parents would ever fully "raise" my kid for me, although I'm sure there are cultural differences. If it's anything longer than a 30 minute dinner, we either take my son with us, or we don't go. If it was just a short vacation then I could understand but for me to leave my kid for a year or more, or permanently, would bother me, personally if that was me.

So Colt picked another Larissa type girl, but from the future previews it looks like she is throwing things at him so a similar type situation. I don't know yet if the new girl is crazy or if Colt did something super wrong like cheating or flirting with somebody else, and he might have. 

I do have to say that I admire Angela's spirit a lot. She is never filmed depressed, always energetic. I'm sure that she gets a good salary as a nurse, but it's hard to financially support 8 or more people on your own....she is supporting Michael, her daughter, all of those many, many grandkids, and her mother. And she never seems upset or bothered by it.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Larissa is finishing up her community service which involves cleaning a lot of toilets. She is living with a friend and she discusses that she doesn’t know what she’s going to do because Coltee pulled her green card and cut her off financially. she then visits with other friends and discusses that she broke up with her new guy and doesn’t know what to do. Her one friend suggests that she pick out Larissa’s new sugar daddy because she’s been engaged 13 times she knows what she’s doing lmao. She then video calls her dad in Brazil and asks for money to try to get her green card. *He actually agrees to send half now and half later so she can live her American dream.*



And we see in the previews that Larissa's American Dream is to become a Stripper!


----------



## limom

Was Larissa able to obtain a green card?
Jorge needs to move on. His sister is pushing him to get revenge on Anfi for her own purpose.
She never liked her but Anfi never pretended to be anyone different from what she told him.
is she also a sex worker?


----------



## pixiejenna

mcb100 said:


> From watching previous seasons, it's clear to me that Deavan changed some things around as well plastic surgery-wise. It has to be heavily discounted or free, because she seems sort of smart and I can't imagine that a young woman raising kids while she is still living with her mother (financially), who had a child with someone who doesn't really have any desire to make much (Ji Hoon, I mean) money, what I mean is that I just can't imagine that that type of person would shell out money on plastic surgery procedures right at this time....so I'm thinking that she probably didn't pay for them, maybe TLC did, or maybe it was free?
> 
> I lost an ounce of respect for Larissa. I don't like Colt, I never did, but I've lost a little bit of respect for Larissa because she kind of just up and left her children over there in another country without her.....like not just for a week one vacation, but I think, for like, years or longer so that she can follow her own dreams. No way in heck that my parents would ever fully "raise" my kid for me, although I'm sure there are cultural differences. If it's anything longer than a 30 minute dinner, we either take my son with us, or we don't go. If it was just a short vacation then I could understand but for me to leave my kid for a year or more, or permanently, would bother me, personally if that was me.
> 
> So Colt picked another Larissa type girl, but from the future previews it looks like she is throwing things at him so a similar type situation. I don't know yet if the new girl is crazy or if Colt did something super wrong like cheating or flirting with somebody else, and he might have.
> 
> I do have to say that I admire Angela's spirit a lot. She is never filmed depressed, always energetic. I'm sure that she gets a good salary as a nurse, but it's hard to financially support 8 or more people on your own....she is supporting Michael, her daughter, all of those many, many grandkids, and her mother. And she never seems upset or bothered by it.



It sounds harsh but sometimes kids are better off without their parents and with Larissa that is definitely the case. I think her parents have one and her ex has the other, different fathers.  The best thing she could do is send money home to improve their lives.

Well Coltee asked Jessica to go back to his room to probably have sex. Then 10 minutes later he tells her that he doesn’t want anyone in his life to know about her like she’s his dirty little secret lol. She looked like she wanted to cry imo. If she’s his girlfriend why is he hiding her? 



arnott said:


> And we see in the previews that Larissa's American Dream is to become a Stripper!



Hey if she is good at it who cares? If she could pull in a 6 figure and send half of that home that would be amazing for her kids.



limom said:


> Was Larissa able to obtain a green card?
> Jorge needs to move on. His sister is pushing him to get revenge on Anfi for her own purpose.
> She never liked her but Anfi never pretended to be anyone different from what she told him.
> is she also a sex worker?



I don’t know if Larissa got her green card or any info on that. My guess is whatever part of the process it’s in is probably postponed due to covid. It’s even speculated that she got back with her ex to possibly work him for a k-1 lol. I know that Coltee canceled her green card and finical support but I honestly feel like he should have to support her for 10 years.

No one in jorges family liked Anfisa. She supposedly did some video cam stuff when he went to jail. She is now doing body building and in college. I always liked her because she was upfront about her expectations.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Hey if she is good at it who cares? If she could pull in a 6 figure and send half of that home that would be amazing for her kids.



I'm not hating her for it, I'm actually looking forward to seeing it!  She doesn't strike me as the kind of person who can dance though.   Neither does Stephanie though, but she was a stripper!   Stephanie looks like the type who would be clumsy and awkward while attempting to dance.   Anny looks like she'd have some moves!


----------



## limom

arnott said:


> I'm not hating her for it, I'm actually looking forward to seeing it!  She doesn't strike me as the kind of person who can dance though.   Neither does Stephanie though, but she was a stripper!   Stephanie looks like the type who would be clumsy and awkward while attempting to dance.   Anny looks like she'd have some moves!


Not every single strippers are like Cardi B or master of the pole. One of my acquaintances is a retired dancer, she has zero moves. Men like her though.


----------



## nova_girl

pixiejenna said:


> ...Britney is on her way to Jordan and her fiancé works at the fish market and gets ready for her coming. Not really sure how he’s getting ready it just looked like he was driving around with a small cameo at the market. yazan said that the last time she visited she was dressed very inappropriate and he got lots of comments because of it. So this time she‘s going to wear all the traditional clothes lmao sure she is. *Also I don’t wear wigs but is it normal to bring a wig manikin with you for your hair when you travel?* Why even bring wigs if your going to wear a hijab?



If I'm wearing my wig on a vacation I do bring a wig stand lol.


----------



## pixiejenna

A Teen Mom cross over. Amber is dating a guy from Belgium and people have been comparing them to 90 day fiance which apparently set her off lmao! They aren't wrong .








						Amber Portwood Rants After Having Her Relationship with Dimitri Garcia Compared to Troubled “90 Day Fiance” Couple’; Claims She Was Abused By Past Lovers & “Choked Out & Spit On”
					

Amber Portwood and her Belgian boyfriend Dimitri Garcia were recently compared to a “90 Day Fiance” couple and they were NOT happy about it. The comparison led to the ‘Teen Mom OG…




					www.theashleysrealityroundup.com


----------



## pixiejenna

So I caught up in happily ever after and it was interesting.

colte wants to make a good impression on Jessica’s friends. so he tells them that he lives with his mom they’re visibly upset by that, I’m not even sure that Jessica knew that based on their morning after sex talk when she makes him promise to tell his mom the next time he talks to her. She tells her friends in Spanish that he’s always talking to some girl he claims is his friend from the gym. If you’re going to lie at least make it believable lmao. jessica’s friends want to go to a party and she wants to go and clote doesn’t he wants to go back to the hotel for sex. He pitches a fit and pressures her in front of her friends to go with him and she caves, in his confessional he says he wins against her friends. So basically he’s the same dbag we’ve come to know.

 Larissa goes pole dancing with a friend with a knee brace and jean shorts so short her butt is hanging out. She’s bad at at stripping and says she wants to do it more to feel sexy because she’s so conservative as seen by her shorts. Her friend agrees to set her up on a blind date, Larissa is so desperate for a man she doesn’t care that he’s blind. Probably the funniest part of the whole episode.

Paul and karine are packing up to move to the US. Her mom is understandably upset of her daughter leaving and knowing how unstable Paul is. Paul asks his mom if they can live with her and she says no you’ll never leave. OMG I love that she not only said no but was honest as to why. She’ll help him with a hotel until he figures it out which sounds more costly than them living with her.

Kalani and Asuelu go on a romantic date axe throwing, his choice. She legit was shocked that he chose this as their activity for date night and quite frankly I would have to agree with her. While I’d love to do that she doesn’t come off as that kind of person. Also I feel like the thing I’d want to do with my spouse who’s angry at me is hand them a bunch of axes to throw lol. He asks to go back home and Kalani agrees to think about it because it;s really expensive. Especially since he’s expecting to hand out fists full of cash after talking with his Samoan friends.  

Elizabeth is forced to ask her daddy to pay for her Moldovan wedding and he shockingly agrees. Also for some reason her and her sisters hang out at the pool and breast feed together. While she whines about the wedding and two of her sisters say they won’t go And leave their babies behind because Moldova is the scariest country in the world. 

Big Ang goes to s OBGYN who tells her the truth she needs a biopsy since she’s having a period to make sure she dosen;t have cancer. If she doesn’t have cancer her only chance at having a baby is with a donor egg. She talks about this with her mom who literally breaks my heart she’s so ill. She gives big Ang her blessing to marry Michael because she knows she’ll do it either way lol. I can’t believe that she even is willing to leave her mom for that long seeing how poor her health is.

taina and syngin are back. She whines about her car accident and we see a disgusting picture of her foot. They go ice skating and he pushes her wheelchair on the ice. Then they visit her sister and find out syngin is planning to be a bartender and tanina dosen’t like this because he already drinks too much (Read:more than she dose).


----------



## pixiejenna

Now the other way.

Jennys back in India and sumit takes her to her new home and makes her do a traditional Indian home welcoming blessing including having a cow walk around the home. I actually feel for her because this is the last thing that I would want to do after a 24+ hour flight and a 3+ hour car ride. I’d just want to shower and go to bed. Jenny isn’t happy with how old this home is and it needs a lot of work. Sumit tells her she needs to be careful because the neighborhood is very dangerous and people will kill her for $10. What a comforting thing to hear before you go to bed. also he said that this is an abandoned home so technically they’re squatting a major downgrade imo.

devan and Jihoon are prepping for her arrival. Her mom talks smack and he goes out to eat with his friends who pretty much think he;s screwed. Also he doesn’t have one job let alone two jobs like he told devan. Also she has the ugliest pair of glasses ever made.

Armando comes clean with his parents about being gay and moving out. His mom is accepting his father isn’t as accepting of it and need time but he did hold his sons hand so I think that he did genuinely feel bad for his son’s pain. I think that his parents are also sad at the prospect of loosing their granddaughter as well.

Ariella and her mom are packing for her leaving. Her mom the nurse is literally packing everything she possibly can unfortunately she can’t bring a epidural kit because she’s not licensed to give them and it would be dangerous to give one without the proper training. Her dad is very upset about her leaving. She has the most annoyingly smug face period.

Brittney arrives in Jordan yazan meets her at the airport in a awkward welcoming. Then in the parking lot she hugs the producers and he sees that she brought alcohol with her. He flips the ef out about the alcohol like you wouldn’t believe. If this is how he responds to alcohol I can’t wait until he finds out that she’s still married.


----------



## TC1

Posted and then quickly deleted by Britanny, screenshot by 90 day blogger.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
n


----------



## arnott

So...who else here is able to get whatever they want from their Daddy just by crying to him?!


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> So I caught up in happily ever after and it was interesting.
> 
> colte wants to make a good impression on Jessica’s friends. so he tells them that he lives with his mom they’re visibly upset by that, I’m not even sure that Jessica knew that based on their morning after sex talk when she makes him promise to tell his mom the next time he talks to her. She tells her friends in Spanish that he’s always talking to some girl he claims is his friend from the gym. If you’re going to lie at least make it believable lmao. jessica’s friends want to go to a party and she wants to go and clote doesn’t he wants to go back to the hotel for sex. He pitches a fit and pressures her in front of her friends to go with him and she caves, in his confessional he says he wins against her friends. So basically he’s the same dbag we’ve come to know.



I'm not a fan of Coltee, but I'm with him on this one.   If your boyfriend travels a long way to see you for a short period of time (only the weekend, I think?), you should spend it with him.  You can go party with your girlfriends any day.


----------



## pixiejenna

I guess my issue with coltee on his stance is the fact that he claims that he wants to make a good impression on her friends and then he pitches a fit because he doesn’t want to go out with them. He could have gone out with them and made a good impression with them instead he chose to berate jessica rather aggressively in front of them. If you want to impress her friends why wouldn’t you go out with them, buy them drinks, and have a good time? Under normal circumstances I would agree that if your SO traveled to visit you and you have limited time together that their time should be a higher priority. But it came off more like he just wants to go back to the hotel have sex and veg out afterwards rather than spending quality time with her and her friends getting  to know her. His priority is sex, not making a genuine connection with her or her circle. The way he smugly declared that he won in the confessional confirms that he only cares about exerting control over Jessica.


----------



## mcb100

pixiejenna said:


> I guess my issue with coltee on his stance is the fact that he claims that he wants to make a good impression on her friends and then he pitches a fit because he doesn’t want to go out with them. He could have gone out with them and made a good impression with them instead he chose to berate jessica rather aggressively in front of them. If you want to impress her friends why wouldn’t you go out with them, buy them drinks, and have a good time? Under normal circumstances I would agree that if your SO traveled to visit you and you have limited time together that their time should be a higher priority. But it came off more like he just wants to go back to the hotel have sex and veg out afterwards rather than spending quality time with her and her friends getting  to know her. His priority is sex, not making a genuine connection with her or her circle. The way he smugly declared that he won in the confessional confirms that he only cares about exerting control over Jessica.



I agree. It seems like he doesn't even have any intentions of telling his mother about her, like ever. It seems like he just wants to hide her away for forever and keep on sleeping with her, which is disrespectful imho if he isn't upfront about what type of arrangement that he is looking for. I just get the vibe from him (and maybe it's because of his past relationship or maybe not), that instead of looking for a serious relationship, that he just wants a steady hookup and that this girl thinks that she will be getting a boyfriend or husband out of this soon. He could have hung out with her friends or learned about her life more. He just wants to live in the hotel so he can keep sleeping with her LOL maybe he could ask her what her other passions are like movies, or coffee and go check out some of those places as well with her.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> I guess my issue with coltee on his stance is the fact that he claims that he wants to make a good impression on her friends and then he pitches a fit because he doesn’t want to go out with them. He could have gone out with them and made a good impression with them instead he chose to berate jessica rather aggressively in front of them. If you want to impress her friends why wouldn’t you go out with them, buy them drinks, and have a good time? Under normal circumstances I would agree that if your SO traveled to visit you and you have limited time together that their time should be a higher priority. But it came off more like he just wants to go back to the hotel have sex and veg out afterwards rather than spending quality time with her and her friends getting  to know her. His priority is sex, not making a genuine connection with her or her circle. The way he smugly declared that he won in the confessional confirms that he only cares about exerting control over Jessica.



Again, I'm not a fan of Coltee, but I wouldn't want to hang out with those girls either.   They were aggressively interrogating him and even threatening him:   "If you hurt Jess, you'll have a big problem with us"!      Hanging out with them would seem like a miserable time.


----------



## TC1

^^ they just wanted some camera time


----------



## TC1

Asuelu isn't really this stupid. I'm convinced it's an act. Only men can be doctors and only women are nurses?  And why is Kelani packing up 2 kids to drop off and pick up this dude from a part time job? uhh..get a bus pass buddy.
I could have gone my whole life without watching Colt's "dance" moves in Chicago.


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> *Asuelu isn't really this stupid. I'm convinced it's an act.* Only men can be doctors and only women are nurses?  And why is Kelani packing up 2 kids to drop off and pick up this dude from a part time job? uhh..get a bus pass buddy.
> I could have gone my whole life without watching Colt's "dance" moves in Chicago.



And I'm convinced Asuelu is borderline mentally challenged.   "She's 40% excited and 70% of not really".


----------



## TC1

As suspected Darcey and Stacey are getting a spin-off. Someone is a little salty, LOL


----------



## haute okole

Larissa cracks me up.  I actually like her this season.  And she does not mind dating a man who is blind! Lol!


----------



## arnott

So I didn't watch the regular show but I watched Pillow Talk and was horrified by Deavan's Mom's clueless and rude behaviour.   It made me realize that even though we think of this show as Trash TV, it IS educational in that we get to see how people in other parts of the world live.   I learned from this show that they use buckets to shower in the Philippines and Nigeria, and they speak Portuguese, not Spanish in Brazil.


----------



## pixiejenna

I still haven’t caught happy ever after I’ll probably watch it tomorrow. But I did watch the other way.


OMFG deavans mom was a total freaking nightmare. She was beyond the “ugly American“ stereotype I was legit second hand embarrassed by how she was behaving. If this is any indication of how this season is going to be no wonder Deavan is trying to get out of her TLC contract. Both Deavan and her mom have this bad attitude about going to Korea with a idea of how they want things to be and they both seem to have their minds made up that they’re going back to the US. The worst that jihoons parents have said about deavan is they wished that Jihoon married a Korean and that deavan doesn’t try to make nice with them(which she doesn’t at all). First Deavan was upset that his parents came to great her at the airport, and they’re “gross and greasy”. Um you’re always greasy girl. Then his mom is driving them to the apartment and deavan s mom is saying EF like every other word out of her mouth and screaming that she’s  going to die in the entire car ride there. No offense but how the hell would you get to the new apartment without his parents? The best part is how Deavans mom is acting like Deavan is this big provider getting a apartment by herself and Jihoon hasn’t even done that. Deavan makes a big deal about all she[s giving up going to Korea she;s worked so hard for everything that she has. Last I checked she lived with her family and beyond a random IGphoto shoot she doesn’t have a job. Basically she;s pissed that she won’t be able to mooch off her parents anymore. The look on thier faces when they see the apartment is priceless. You shame Jihoon for not having his own place and try to show him up how easy it is to get a apartment with ZERO understanding how housing in Korea works. LMAO I wonder if Deavan wants to go back to Jihoon s parents place yet? Andries infamous soundbite to Libby “don’t terrorize me with your pregnancy” kind of rings true here. I feel like Deavan is using her son to terrorize jihoon into doing what she wants. Because if she’s not happy she Threatens going to go back to the US with his kid. She has some sort of delusional idea that she’s the breadwinner who gets ish done. Now don’t get me wrong jihoon is failing in several areas, he lied about having not one but two jobs, he never checked out the apartment that Deavan rented, hasn’t really done anything to step up as a parent. But at the end of the day Deavan you had a kid with a adult man child weeks after meeting him. You’re half responsible for the situation your in and should accept the responsibility of it instead of blaming him for everything wrong.


We just met Biniyam who also seems like another man child, who has a lot of hobbies as ”jobs”. I still can’t stand Ariela. Oh and as a bonus one of Biniyam’s “jobs” is rapping, maybe he should do a colab with usman lmao. He also has a ex wife who’s a US citizen and a kid with her in the US. this whole situation screams red flag.

We meet a new guy who has a emotional support cat, that pretty much tells you everything that you need to know about Mr. Cheesestick. He;s just your all American guy who also has a history of breaking and entering. He’s moving to Columbia because it’s the only way he can make it up to his fiancé for cheating on her. He breaks down and cries about how he was so lonely and he cheated on her in the best “it’s not my fault” scapegoating he can muster up. He also forces his emotional support cat on a walk in his yard and his cat is not amused and is practically dragged along. His friends seem to be honest and likable and are livid to find out that he cheated on his fiancée.

Britney and Yazan continue their fight the whole car ride to the hotel. In which he yells at her while insis on touching her face while driving. he drops her off at her hotel and leaves and h drinking begins.

Kennith has his official goodbye with his family and honestly I;m exhausted by it because it feels like they’ve been saying goodbye for the last 3 episodes. His daughter seems exceptionally bitter that he;s leaving and is a total Debbie downer.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

arnott said:


> So I didn't watch the regular show but I watched Pillow Talk and was horrified by Deavan's Mom's clueless and rude behaviour.   It made me realize that even though we think of this show as Trash TV, it IS educational in that we get to see how people in other parts of the world live.   I learned from this show that they use buckets to shower in the Philippines and Nigeria, and they speak Portuguese, not Spanish in Brazil.


For me, I find this aspect of the show fascinating, seeing and learning about different countries and cultures. It is also a stark reminder of how lucky we are to live in the US and Canada.


----------



## limom

CanuckBagLover said:


> For me, I find this aspect of the show fascinating, seeing and learning about different countries and cultures. It is also a stark reminder of how lucky we are to live in the US and Canada.


It is a bit unbalanced imo.
South Korea looks like a lovely place to live and some of the foreign families are way more accommodating and welcoming that some of the westerners.
Where is Deavan’s first baby daddy?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

90 Day Fiance Star Deavan Clegg Is Raising Money For A Boob Job
					

90 Day Fiance The Other Way Cast Member Deavan Clegg Recently Revealed That She Is Raising Money For A Boob Job On Her OnlyFans Account




					www.realitytea.com
				




Just a reminder that while Jihoon maybe a man-child, she's no prize either....


----------



## limom

Only fans account????
At least, she is earning the money.


----------



## pixiejenna

So I caught up on happily ever after.

Coltee and Jessica decide to go to Brazil together. I can’t imagine b stuck on a plane with him for that long. He seems happy, Jessica mentioned either getting a student visa or a K1 visa. I wonder how the process will be affected by the fact that he’s divorced and his last spouse also had a K1 visa. If coltee pulled his last wives sponsorship I don’t know why Jessica would think that he’s some golden ticket. I feel like if you have someone who’s repeatedly doing k-1 visas it should raise a red flag with the department of immigration. This IMO is just another way for coltee to assert his dominance over his partners, if you don’t do what I want you’re going to get deported. Larissa goes on a blind date with a guy who looks way out of her league and it was a bust. maybe you should wait until your second date before you drop the bomb of being arrested 3 times for DV with your ex husband. She then gets some ab ”treatment“ from the friend who set her up. she also drops the bomb that colte has a new GF. She says she wants to warn her about colte, her friend thinks she’s jealous. I think that she needs a story line.

Paul and Karine come to America and they make it almost to the hotel before Paul has his first freak out because Karine took the baby out of the car seat. She was just trying to tend to a crying baby and they were pretty much at the hotel. while yelling at karine for being unsafe Paul exits the car in the middle of the road causing traffic to back up, quite honestly they were lucky they weren’t rearended for that move. The best part is when his mom called him stupid and that’s why he can’t live with her lol.

Elizabeth goes dress shopping her most bitter sister makes it all about her and now whines that she can’t come for her dream wedding. B you were at her first wedding but thst apparently doesn’t count now dose it. Andrie lets her know in a video chat with his parents that he;s planing to stay at his parents. Elizabeth is pissed because she wants to stay with her parents. I;m going to side with Andrei, her parents see the baby all the time his dad only meet her once and his mom never meet her. They should absolutely be with his family and not hers for this trip. The fact that she’s upset about this shows how selfish she is. Oh her poor family in a foreign country B please your foreign husband is all by himself against your entire family in a foreign country 24/7. 

big ang is still trying to get her daughter to go with her, she even goes as far as meeting a lawyer per skylars request to consider going. She decided against it, no surprise there she has been against this from the beginning. But at the very least her daughters Requirement did help big ang realize that she needs a will to make sure her kids get something after she dies and it all doesn’t go to Michael.


----------



## arnott

Anny Pregnancy pictures.  Anyone know why a milk bath?


----------



## arnott

Has anyone here gotten a endometrial biopsy and is it really THAT painful?    We must remember that Angela was also screaming like crazy when she got botox!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

arnott said:


> Has anyone here gotten a endometrial biopsy and is it really THAT painful?    We must remember that Angela was also screaming like crazy when she got botox!


I did and I can attest it hurts like hell! I didn't scream but I was holding back the tears. My abdomen was sore for a couple of days, and I had mild cramps with spotting for a day or so (which is normal).  I had to spend the next couple of days taking it easy, resting.  I have a friend who had it done, who did scream and shouted at the doctor - get it out now! (which the doctor did - as she was ready to rip out it herself).  I don't like Angela but really felt for her during that scene. I don't think she was exagerating.  I hope everything comes back ok given her family history of cancer.
p.s. I do not watch 90 day fiance to see scenes like this. I relived my own experience watching that scene and it was hard.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

just one further comment. Everything came back normal for me but for some reason my gyno wanted to do a follow up biopsy in 6 months. Didn't understand why - and my reaction was F** that; not undergoing that torture again without good reason.


----------



## TC1

Agree I don't watch for Ang's medical history or procedures. This show does NOT need to be 2 hours. it's 97% filler BS now.


----------



## arnott

CanuckBagLover said:


> I did and I can attest it hurts like hell! I didn't scream but I was holding back the tears. My abdomen was sore for a couple of days, and I had mild cramps with spotting for a day or so (which is normal).  I had to spend the next couple of days taking it easy, resting.  I have a friend who had it done, who did scream and shouted at the doctor - get it out now! (which the doctor did - as she was ready to rip out it herself).  I don't like Angela but really felt for her during that scene. I don't think she was exagerating.  I hope everything comes back ok given her family history of cancer.
> p.s. I do not watch 90 day fiance to see scenes like this. I relived my own experience watching that scene and it was hard.



Yikes!   When I had some light spotting for a few months last fall, my gyno suggested I have one if I keep on having spotting, but luckily I haven't had it again since.     She said if I couldn't handle it, she could take me to the hospital to have it done with some sedation, but she thought I could handle it.     Sounds/looks traumatic!

It was interesting that when Anny saw the needle used on Angela she said, "That's why I'm having my baby naturally, I don't like needles".   I wonder if she will change her mind!


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> Agree I don't watch for Ang's medical history or procedures. This show does NOT need to be 2 hours. it's 97% filler BS now.



I only watch Pillow Talk now.   Much easier to watch and only one hour.   I think you do miss some scenes though.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

arnott said:


> I only watch Pillow Talk now.   Much easier to watch and only one hour.   I think you do miss some scenes though.


I'm finding I'm tending to watching only Pillow Talk too, you get the highlights, with most of the filler cut, and the commentary can be funny.


----------



## arnott

CanuckBagLover said:


> I'm finding I'm tending to watching only Pillow Talk too, you get the highlights, with most of the filler cut, and the commentary can be funny.



And you don't have struggle to read so many subtitles.    Maybe that's just me!


----------



## pixiejenna

pillow talk is a condensed version of the show. But I still like to watch both I need the distraction to zone out from the stress from work.

The other way was pretty entertaining. Paul takes Karine and the baby to his moms house to get his golden chariot for them. We find out that his mom also took away his house keys and isn’t home. His car is basically just like their apartment but more dented. Karine is horrified by the condition of the car as any partially sane person would be. He cleans out the moldy food by throwing it from the car and lays down something to put the car seat on and they leave.

Asuelu tells Kalini that her job is easy and calls her a b!tch in the car ride to California with her mom. He’s upset that they’re going on the trip she wants to celebrate their son’s birthday and not going on the trip he wants to Samoa. Once they get to the rental he runs to the yard and starts eating unripe oranges. Kalini tries to talk to him and he decided to run away instead. He quite literally grabbed his luggage and ran away. Oliver is following him and kalini who also can barely talk has a hoarse voice basically is able to save Oliver from walking on the street unsupervised. We later see asuelu hopping on a random bus and he hands his mic to the producers who were looking for him. This is so many levels of effed up. First you know damn well he never would have called her a B if her dad was there but he felt comfortable to do it in front of her mom. He not only ignored his kids but literally led them into danger.


deavan mom shames jihoon again before they even step foot into the apartment. The apartment was actually very nice and clean. Devan pitch’s a fit about how small it is and it;s awful. For someone who claims to like Asian culture so much and has spent time in Korea you have some very unrealistic expectations. The next day they fight in the street and she declares that she’s going home with her mom. Jihoon’s admits to lying to get her to come back sooner than she would have had she known he didn’t have any money. like I said before she went into this trip with her mind made up that she’s going to live in the US and has no issues using his son to manipulate Him into doing what she wants. Jihoon isn’t perfect by any means but rather desperate to be with his son.

Arelia and her mom make it to Ethiopia and biniyam greats them. Her mom goes to a hotel and she goes back to his place because she needs to see what it looks like and if he hit all her requirements. This place is truly awful and she’s laughing hysterically claiming that she didn’t want to hurt his feelings. It’s pretty rough and obv that everything there is left over from previous tenets. Also the toilet doesn’t have a seat. I feel like for someone who’s spent as much time in 3rd world countries her expectations are also unrealistic. I can’t wait for her mom to see this place lol.

cheese stick goes to therapy before he leaves. His fiancée made him start going after he cheated on her. Even his therapist is like this isn’t going to work lmao.

colte comes clean to his mom about Jessica and his planed trip to Brazil. She knew something was up when he went to Chicago. She’s not happy about the new relationship Comparing  it to Larissa already. Apparently overnight mama Debbie has a change of heart and grants him her blessing to go to Brazil on one condition that she goes with him lmao. Larissa calls Jessica and tries to warn her about coltee and his mom. As cray cray as Larissa is she legit told Jessica the truth, and she is right that if he did it to her he’ll do it to Jessica too. Jessica doesn’t really want to hear it and ends the call. The previews for next week show mama Debbie pitching a fit that she needs to nap because she doesn’t feel well, otherwise she will end up in the hospital after arriving in Brazil. maybe you shouldn’t have been so quick to hang up on Larissa Jessica because it’s already starting lol.

jenny asks sumit for his non existent divorce papers, he obviously isn’t getting divorced. If he had any paper regarding his divorce he could easily produce them to show her. Even if it;s in the early stages and is time consuming he’d have something to prove it’s started. Also we saw a legit fight going on out thier home which is unsettling to see.


----------



## pixiejenna

Oh I forgot to add that pillow talk makes you like the cast better than when they were on the show. I couldn’t stand David on 90 days but he’s  Redeemed himself on pillow talk. Same thing with Robert he was a constant red flag the whole 90 days but he’s also redeemed himself on pillow talk as well. both are so much more likable on pillow talk probably because we’re seeing more of their real personality on pillow talk.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Oh I forgot to add that pillow talk makes you like the cast better than when they were on the show. *I couldn’t stand David on 90 days but he’s  Redeemed himself on pillow talk.* Same thing with Robert he was a constant red flag the whole 90 days but he’s also redeemed himself on pillow talk as well. both are so much more likable on pillow talk probably because we’re seeing more of their real personality on pillow talk.



It's interesting and surprising how David acts like the most decent person ever on Pillow Talk!    

I sure hope Deavan and her Mom never get a spot on Pillow Talk!


----------



## pixiejenna

I feel like it;s more personality and less character acting on pillow talk. Both Annie’s seemed way too good for their spouses, like why would they be with them they’re so awful. But seeing them interact on pillow talk feels more realistic on their day to day interactions with one another. Both husbands have said some really on point comments on the couple’s they’re watching, where I;m thinking sh!r I actually agree with Robert. 

Devanans mom is legit cray cray from what I;ve read on Reddit she has a YouTube channel that’s quite cringeworthy. Also Deavan is reportedly trying to get out of her TLC contract from the rumor mill. I wonder how long her contract is, I feel like she was trying to pitch her own spin off of her life in Korea.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> I feel like it;s more personality and less character acting on pillow talk. Both Annie’s seemed way too good for their spouses, like why would they be with them they’re so awful. But seeing them interact on pillow talk feels more realistic on their day to day interactions with one another. Both husbands have said some really on point comments on the couple’s they’re watching, where I;m thinking sh!r I actually agree with Robert.
> 
> Devanans mom is legit cray cray from what I;ve read on Reddit she has a YouTube channel that’s quite cringeworthy. Also Deavan is reportedly trying to get out of her TLC contract from the rumor mill. I wonder how long her contract is, I feel like she was trying to pitch her own spin off of her life in Korea.



Robert was still mean sometimes, for example he said to Anny, "I don't know what you just said and I don't care".  And he would bluntly say no when she'd ask for massages.   David and Annie seem genuinely kind to each other on Pillow Talk.  I'm actually rooting for them to last forever.      David's comments are the most on point which is shocking seeing that when he was on the show it was revealed that he cheated on his wife with multiple prostitutes, was a bad drunk, freeloader,  cheapskate, and didn't want to work.   Now you see him on Pillow Talk saying, "What's wrong with these guys?!"

What is Deavan's Mom's YouTube channel about?   And what have you read about her?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

arnott said:


> Robert was still mean sometimes, for example he said to Anny, "I don't know what you just said and I don't care".  And he would bluntly say no when she'd ask for massages.   David and Annie seem genuinely kind to each other on Pillow Talk.  I'm actually rooting for them to last forever.      David's comments are the most on point which is shocking seeing that when he was on the show it was revealed that he cheated on his wife with multiple prostitutes, was a bad drunk, freeloader,  cheapskate, and didn't want to work.   Now you see him on Pillow Talk saying, "What's wrong with these guys?!"
> 
> What is Deavan's Mom's YouTube channel about?   And what have you read about her?


I'm hoping that David went though a troubled period in his life and is now dealt with whatever issues he's had in the past.  I rooting for Annie and David too. Anny is just a dear.  Robert can still be mean at times or blunt rather but Anny seems to be able to handle it - I get the sense that she either ignore his comments or just won't up with it - at least when they were first on 90 days we saw her call him out his on his B.S. I hope they make it, at least for his son's sake who seems to have really bonded with Anny and she seems to have bonded with him as well.


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> Robert was still mean sometimes, for example he said to Anny, "I don't know what you just said and I don't care".  And he would bluntly say no when she'd ask for massages.   David and Annie seem genuinely kind to each other on Pillow Talk.  I'm actually rooting for them to last forever.      David's comments are the most on point which is shocking seeing that when he was on the show it was revealed that he cheated on his wife with multiple prostitutes, was a bad drunk, freeloader,  cheapskate, and didn't want to work.   Now you see him on Pillow Talk saying, "What's wrong with these guys?!"
> 
> What is Deavan's Mom's YouTube channel about?   And what have you read about her?



Here;s her channel if your brave enough lol the titles alone are enough to make you cringe.









						Toxic Threads
					

To reach Elicia Clegg...EMAIL: Toxicthreads101@gmail.com The Goal: Self-Determination. One must learn to recognize mind, behavioral, and ideological control ...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## ccbaggirl89

arnott said:


> Has anyone here gotten a endometrial biopsy and is it really THAT painful?    We must remember that Angela was also screaming like crazy when she got botox!


Yes. I didn't scream, but it's very painful and the pain down there lasts for several days. I was bleeding a bit afterwards, too. She was OTT but it hurts like heck, yep.


----------



## TC1

Funny that Andrei's best friend of 24 years doesn't have to call him Andrrrrrei like Elizabeth does
Paul and Karine looking at that trailer?..that had to be a set up by production. He has no money, and isn't going to live there. I have no idea what they'd do without the TLC money they DO have..cause he's such a lazy POS


----------



## arnott

Ugh, Loren and Alexei are back on Pillow Talk.   Can't stand her!


----------



## TC1

If Debbie/Jess didn't want to share a room with each other and Colt...it's quite simple to walk to the front desk and ask for your own room


----------



## CanuckBagLover

TC1 said:


> If Debbie/Jess didn't want to share a room with each other and Colt...it's quite simple to walk to the front desk and ask for your own room


They're just too cheap....


----------



## TC1

CanuckBagLover said:


> They're just too cheap....


Then at least spring for some ear plugs


----------



## TC1

I have zero interest in Deavan or Jihoon. Why is she taking the kids to a hotel to think about staying? Uhhh the airbnb is pretty much a hotel. 
I'm not sure what Ariella's mom thinks it's like to live in Ethiopia..but she was ignorant.
I want more of Kenny and Armando's story. Funny that TLC doesn't focus on the only relationship that's genuine


----------



## CanuckBagLover

TC1 said:


> I have zero interest in Deavan or Jihoon. Why is she taking the kids to a hotel to think about staying? Uhhh the airbnb is pretty much a hotel.
> I'm not sure what Ariella's mom thinks it's like to live in Ethiopia..but she was ignorant.
> I want more of Kenny and Armando's story. Funny that TLC doesn't focus on the only relationship that's genuine


Jihoon is totally immature and not prepared for fatherhood but I still like him better than Deavan.  

I cannot stand Ariella. She always seems to have this stupid smug smirk on her face.  I forget her Ethiopian boyfriend's name, but he seemed sincere in trying to do his best at providing a home within his means.  Why doesn't Ariella have money? Didn't she work before coming pregnant? Doesn't she have savings?  Why is it all on him, (it took both of them to make a baby).  If her parents are that concerned about the living arrangements, why don't they just rent them an apartment up to North American standards.  I suspect that wouldn't cost that much.

I truly hope that Kenny and Armando's story is genuine and works out.


----------



## TC1

CanuckBagLover said:


> Jihoon is totally immature and not prepared for fatherhood but I still like him better than Deavan.
> 
> I cannot stand Ariella. She always seems to have this stupid smug smirk on her face.  I forget her Ethiopian boyfriend's name, but he seemed sincere in trying to do his best at providing a home within his means.  Why doesn't Ariella have money? Didn't she work before coming pregnant? Doesn't she have savings?  Why is it all on him, (it took both of them to make a baby).  If her parents are that concerned about the living arrangements, why don't they just rent them an apartment up to North American standards.  I suspect that wouldn't cost that much.
> 
> I truly hope that Kenny and Armando's story is genuine and works out.


Right? her mom kept saying "I didn't work my whole life for you to live like this"  Well, didn't Ari save any money from her admin job for her Dr father?? I can't stand her.
I don't know if Baby   will be able to handle her mom for long. He seems like he's really trying. He works a few jobs and trains MMA so it's not like he's just on his ass.


----------



## pixiejenna

I’m also on the can’t stand Ariella train. I half wonder if she brought her mom to guilt her into paying/buying the kind of home she really wants, knowing how she would react to her living conditions. I also have zero respect for her as someone who is as “seasoned” world traveler like her should be very well aware of the real living conditions for a country that she lived in for several months. I think that she’s a princess and fully expects mommy and daddy to continue taking care of her forever. She posted something on IG or some other social media one of the most beautiful places in Ethiopia and it was a day/night picture if the Sheridan hotel lmao. So that pretty much tells you that outside of a authentic meal here and there, bar trip, or a hike she basically never left the hotel the whole time she was there. I feel mixed about her baby daddy. I’m initially suspicious since he already has another kid with someone who’s also American. He also applied for a visa and it was not granted but he got some sort of emergency visa to allow him to come here for the birth of his kid. He dose legit seem to be trying to make it work but completely delusional about what it really takes to get that apartment read, this is not a throw up some paint and new carpeting. It’s literally in shambles and need major work and lots of money just to make it livable.


----------



## pixiejenna

So Coltee decides to spend some cash so he could get laid in a private room, which he needs because Jess is loud. I;m extremely disturbed by the fact he needed to tell his mom about this. Debbie owns up that she was nasty but in the most backhanded way ever when she had her heart to heart with Jess. I legit can’t remember anything beyond coltee;s sex talk with his mom. Larissa gets back with her ex and visits her lawyer.

Jihoon cries to his mom who;s still very level headed about the situation. I am starting to think that Jihoon suffers from depression which is a part of why he;s so unmotivated to do anything.

We finally got some quality Kenny and Fernando time. They’re the couple that I‘m rooting for this season and if TLC ruins them I’ll be so angry. They finally meet up, Fernando has a welcome banner and they have a good night. The next day was Hilarious, Kenny freaks out about some street candy that Fernando buys because it has street dust on it. He reluctantly takes a piece and then complains that it;s hard and tastes like salsa and tries to nonchalantly spit it out on the street. They go shopping in a quickie mart type store which isn’t labeled as a store, Kenny is disturbed by this. He quickly realizes how dependent he’s going to be on Fernando because if he needed to go grocery shopping he wouldn’t even be able to find a store mixed in with his poor Spanish skills. Ferando points out a hospital to him that looks like a 2-3 story home. Kenny comments that he cant get sick because he’s not sure if he’ll feel safe going there it might not be clean enough. They go to a restaurant for breakfast and he asks if they serve Mexican food, lmao Fernando orders for him. He doesn’t really like it because he didn’t want all this extra stuff with his food and by extra stuff he means Mexican flavor. It reminded me of my SIL who will order rice at a Mexican restaurant and ask for no vegetables in it and i[m like that’s were all the flavor comes from. Or she’ll order fried rice in a Chinese restaurant but no eggs, no veggies, and scallions in it. Reddit has a meme with Trya‘s I was rooting for you speech that basically sums up Kenny’s first day after he clearly didn’t do much research on what living in Mexico is like. It’s pretty clear that the time Kenny has spent there was in a resort/resort town. Also truffle is absolutely freaking precious, she was sticking her tounge out. I don’t know what it is but I die of cute when I see animals sticking their tongues out.  

Cheese stick boards his plane. His fiancée is having her mom do her hair. Her mom knows about cheesestick cheating on her daughter and she will not be won over period he‘s officially tainted. Her dad however doesn’t know I feel like if he did cheese stick wouldn’t be coming he would put a end to it real fast. So I expect some drama to come from that.

Jenny and Sumit see his lawyer so she can officially get some sort if confirmation that he did file for divorce. He also explains it could be 2-5 years. And even after that they have to file for petition for marriage and his family Can contest it. They meet with his friends who make fun of him with a comment that they;ll look like grandma and grandson. They don’t seem to likeJenny much either. both of their spouses had excuses for not being there, Jenny is clearly not well received.


----------



## pixiejenna

I just realized that I called Armando Fernando in my last post my bad oops!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pixiejenna said:


> So Coltee decides to spend some cash so he could get laid in a private room, which he needs because Jess is loud. I;m extremely disturbed by the fact he needed to tell his mom about this. Debbie owns up that she was nasty but in the most backhanded way ever when she had her heart to heart with Jess. I legit can’t remember anything beyond coltee;s sex talk with his mom. Larissa gets back with her ex and visits her lawyer.
> 
> Jihoon cries to his mom who;s still very level headed about the situation. I am starting to think that Jihoon suffers from depression which is a part of why he;s so unmotivated to do anything.
> 
> We finally got some quality Kenny and Fernando time. They’re the couple that I‘m rooting for this season and if TLC ruins them I’ll be so angry. They finally meet up, Fernando has a welcome banner and they have a good night. The next day was Hilarious, Kenny freaks out about some street candy that Fernando buys because it has street dust on it. He reluctantly takes a piece and then complains that it;s hard and tastes like salsa and tries to nonchalantly spit it out on the street. They go shopping in a quickie mart type store which isn’t labeled as a store, Kenny is disturbed by this. He quickly realizes how dependent he’s going to be on Fernando because if he needed to go grocery shopping he wouldn’t even be able to find a store mixed in with his poor Spanish skills. Ferando points out a hospital to him that looks like a 2-3 story home. Kenny comments that he cant get sick because he’s not sure if he’ll feel safe going there it might not be clean enough. They go to a restaurant for breakfast and he asks if they serve Mexican food, lmao Fernando orders for him. He doesn’t really like it because he didn’t want all this extra stuff with his food and by extra stuff he means Mexican flavor. It reminded me of my SIL who will order rice at a Mexican restaurant and ask for no vegetables in it and i[m like that’s were all the flavor comes from. Or she’ll order fried rice in a Chinese restaurant but no eggs, no veggies, and scallions in it. Reddit has a meme with Trya‘s I was rooting for you speech that basically sums up Kenny’s first day after he clearly didn’t do much research on what living in Mexico is like. It’s pretty clear that the time Kenny has spent there was in a resort/resort town. Also truffle is absolutely freaking precious, she was sticking her tounge out. I don’t know what it is but I die of cute when I see animals sticking their tongues out.
> 
> Cheese stick boards his plane. His fiancée is having her mom do her hair. Her mom knows about cheesestick cheating on her daughter and she will not be won over period he‘s officially tainted. Her dad however doesn’t know I feel like if he did cheese stick wouldn’t be coming he would put a end to it real fast. So I expect some drama to come from that.
> 
> Jenny and Sumit see his lawyer so she can officially get some sort if confirmation that he did file for divorce. He also explains it could be 2-5 years. And even after that they have to file for petition for marriage and his family Can contest it. They meet with his friends who make fun of him with a comment that they;ll look like grandma and grandson. They don’t seem to likeJenny much either. both of their spouses had excuses for not being there, Jenny is clearly not well received.


Good recap

Interesting observation about Jihoon and that he could be suffering from depression.  I also understand now why he told Deavan that he gave what money he had to his mother, it was to pay off the money they loaned him to get out of debt, but he was too proud or ashamed to tell Deavan.

Jenny still didn't great proof of anything. I didn't understand why the lawyer couldn't give Sumit a copy of the notice that submitted.  She has to face up to the fact that there relationship will never be accepted and they will be ostracized.  Though I'm still not completely convinced that Sumit is genuine.

I'm surprised that Kenny didn't do more to prepare for his move - like learn some Spanish. It does look like he is going to have a difficult time adjusting (I hope this wasn't all for show).  I thought it funny that at the restaurant, one of the other customers yelled "Mexican" when he heard Kenny ask what kind of food they serve here. Does any one know why they chose this town?  What do they plan to do for work?  How far is it from Armando's family and daughter?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Getting my shows mixed up here but cannot stand Brittany.  I honestly think she saw other young women (I forget her name) who converted to Islam and the married the Syrian.  I didn't like her that much and while I hate to question the sincerity of one's religious beliefs, I really think she enjoyed all the attention she got - middle class white girl in Middle America and converts to Islam and marries a Syrian. But at least she converted and did her homework on the some of the customs.

I feel Brittany saw this and thought I'll do this too and get all sorts of publicity and become a youtube/instagram star.  She is so dishonest - the real reason for postponing the wedding has nothing to do with wanting her father there, its the fact that she's still married!   My impression is that in Muslim countries engagements are taken very seriously, much more so that here and that a wedding is expected shortly, which is one reason why the mother got so mad, as well the fact that she thought Brittany had disrespect her son.  It does beg the question, why isn't Yazan already married to a Jordian woman?  Maybe he isn't such a prize....  Just wondering.
Also, even though he acts on camera as a strict Muslim, I wouldn't be surprised if he wasn't all that strict practice, for example drinking in private and I wouldn't be surprised if they have already had sex.


----------



## gottabagit

I love 90 day but some of the scenes are so contrived. Kenny is grown, he may look 37 but he is 57. That’s old enough to appreciate the differences between Mexico and the US. I feel their story is sweet because they really love each other but it may end up being the most boring.


----------



## TC1

gottabagit said:


> I love 90 day but some of the scenes are so contrived. Kenny is grown, he may look 37 but he is 57. That’s old enough to appreciate the differences between Mexico and the US. I feel their story is sweet because they really love each other but it may end up being the most boring.


I can handle a bit boring as long as it's not the scripted nonsense. 
Elizabeth "Andrei, I didn't know I was going to be Christened!!" *gasp* but I just happen to have this totally appropriate white dress & head scarf in my bag


----------



## Sol Ryan

gottabagit said:


> I love 90 day but some of the scenes are so contrived. Kenny is grown, he may look 37 but he is 57. That’s old enough to appreciate the differences between Mexico and the US. I feel their story is sweet because they really love each other but it may end up being the most boring.



I think that’s why they’re playing the fish out of water angle so hard with Kenny. I don't think they have much else... they might be a legitimate couple, which is rare on this show lol...


----------



## Grande Latte

No gossip here, mere fact. Syngin is HOT. Every time he's on the screen, I'm like "damn    "!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I can't be the only one who thinks Eric is a paid actor, right? I feel like he gets his script 5 minutes before the scene and has to keep reminding himself to pretend he knows her.


----------



## lulilu

He definitely has a fake quality to him.


----------



## TC1

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I can't be the only one who thinks Eric is a paid actor, right? I feel like he gets his script 5 minutes before the scene and has to keep reminding himself to pretend he knows her.


Welll, he's compensated for being on the show. So he is paid. His acting isn't very good   but he's absolutely just in it for the 15 mins of fame like the rest of them


----------



## pixiejenna

Eric has fame h0e qualities IMO he just wants to be on TV he did the tell all with her and seemed to enjoy the attention/drama.


----------



## TC1

Pretty sure Larissa wants Eric-eee to spend his TLC coins on her new boobs. By the look of this season, he does. She knows she brought him onto this show..and this is her way of getting her cut.


----------



## arnott

Grande Latte said:


> No gossip here, mere fact. Syngin is HOT. Every time he's on the screen, I'm like "damn    "!


----------



## Grande Latte

arnott said:


>



You don't think so? I know everyone has preferences, but he is a very handsome man with beautiful head of hair.


----------



## Grande Latte

The only character on this show I loved is actually Darcy. I have a weak spot for her because she's trying so hard to find love, but her insecurities are sabotaging her every opportunity. Where is she now, did she end up with the English dude? I thought, although strange at first, they do make a nice couple. 

Or is he dating someone close to his hometown now?


----------



## TC1

Grande Latte said:


> The only character on this show I loved is actually Darcy. I have a weak spot for her because she's trying so hard to find love, but her insecurities are sabotaging her every opportunity. Where is she now, did she end up with the English dude? I thought, although strange at first, they do make a nice couple.
> 
> Or is he dating someone close to his hometown now?


I have no clue what Tom is doing. Darcey is getting her own spin off with Stacey. I can't stand either of them...so I'm not sure I'll watch...but Stacey has 90 days to marry Florian and Darcey films with some new guy. There were pics of them filming months ago that leaked.


----------



## bisousx

I’m all for the new trainwreck that is the Darcey and Stacey show


----------



## arnott

I keep on seeing the commercials for the Darcey and Stacey show, premiering August 16.   It shows Darcey with a new (again younger foreign) man.   Just saw this preview...didn't need to see Darcey bending all the way over in that bikini!


----------



## arnott

Grande Latte said:


> You don't think so? I know everyone has preferences, but he is a very handsome man with beautiful head of hair.



Maybe when he had short hair and was thinner.  Now, not so much.


----------



## arnott

bisousx said:


> I’m all for the new trainwreck that is the Darcey and Stacey show



I haven't really been watching the current season, but I think I'll start watching again for Darcey and Stacey!


----------



## pixiejenna

I think that the Darcy and Stacy show will knock Stacy off her pedi stool and we’ll see she’s just like Darcy. She likes to believe that she’s in a serious relationship and knocked Darcy down every chance she could and shoved it in her face. Now the interesting thing will be is how Darcy reacts to Floridian being a dbag to her sister the same way Jesse and Tom were with her?


----------



## Grande Latte

pixiejenna said:


> I think that the Darcy and Stacy show will knock Stacy off her pedi stool and we’ll see she’s just like Darcy. She likes to believe that she’s in a serious relationship and knocked Darcy down every chance she could and shoved it in her face. Now the interesting thing will be is how Darcy reacts to Floridian being a dbag to her sister the same way Jesse and Tom were with her?



They are twins, but I always wondered why they are close to each other, but antagonistic towards one another at the same. It's beyond competition, this is life! 

It's like they really don't want to see the other person do well. Maybe secretly, subconsciously, they want to be together without any spouses.


----------



## pixiejenna

They want to bag a couple of boy toys and have them fawn over them like their teenagers in love. They want trophy husbands they can show off to their friends that’s all.


----------



## bisousx

Grande Latte said:


> You don't think so? I know everyone has preferences, but he is a very handsome man with beautiful head of hair.



Syngin does have a gorgeous head of hair and nice face, I’ll give him that. I’m turned off by his lack of self esteem and wishy washiness though, maybe cause I had an ex like that and the similarities still haunt me lol.


----------



## arnott

bisousx said:


> Syngin does have a gorgeous head of hair and nice face, I’ll give him that. I’m turned off by his lack of self esteem and wishy washiness though, maybe cause I had an ex like that and the similarities still haunt me lol.



I'm turned off by his drinking problem and his lack of direction in life, because I also had an ex like that!          Do you all like him better before or after his weight gain?   On Pillow Talk, Molly has always had a crush on Syngin and likes the weight gain!  I don't like that he has a belly now.


----------



## bisousx

arnott said:


> I'm turned off by his drinking problem and his lack of direction in life, because I also had an ex like that!          Do you all like him better before or after his weight gain?   On Pillow Talk, Molly has always had a crush on Syngin and likes the weight gain!  I don't like that he has a belly now.



I think he’s less attractive now with the sloppy drinking, whining and weight gain. But also, I can’t respect Syngin if he married Tania after knowing he wasn’t her soulmate. I can be pushy and don’t go after guys I can boss around


----------



## arnott

bisousx said:


> I think he’s less attractive now with the sloppy drinking, whining and weight gain. But also, I can’t respect Syngin if he married Tania after knowing he wasn’t her soulmate. I can be pushy and don’t go after guys I can boss around



I don't think Tania bosses Syngin around, he stands his ground on issues that are important to him, like not having kids yet!  Also, drinking whenever/as much as he wants to drink, not caring that it bothers Tania.


----------



## pixiejenna

Syngin is cute but his lack of drive and heavy drinking are a huge turn off. I also don’t understand why he’d marry somebody who tells him to his face that he’s not her soulmate. I don’t think that Tania is really anyone to give lectures about drinking too much either she also hits the bottle pretty hard.


----------



## Grande Latte

Oye. I had to google this. I meant I liked the original Syngin, not the bloated, long-haired version. Now he shares the same haircut like Tania. What's up with that? Give me back the original version!


----------



## arnott

Grande Latte said:


> Oye. I had to google this. I meant I liked the original Syngin, not the bloated, long-haired version. Now he shares the same haircut like Tania. What's up with that? Give me back the original version!
> 
> View attachment 4800959
> 
> 
> View attachment 4800960



Bloated, long haired version!!            Do you have a picture of the original Syngin you're referring to?


----------



## Grande Latte

arnott said:


> Bloated, long haired version!!            Do you have a picture of the original Syngin you're referring to?



The original Syngin is the 1st pic in the previous post. Hair slightly long-ish, but can't be pulled into a ponytail (2nd pic).

Here's one I found of him even younger. He's better looking when he was in South Africa. I think America changed him, made him less and less attractive over time.

He has a broad face with pleasant features and an infectious smile. He looked a little bit like Bradley Cooper, at least I see the resemblance. But now he's just a slob. I don't think these two have much going on. I think he just wanted to use Tania to come to America and see what opportunities he can find in a first world country. He might be pleasantly disappointed.

Needless to say I'm the biggest Bradley Cooper fan. To me, he's the sexiest man alive!


----------



## arnott

So Chantel's Mom and Brother have replaced Anny and Robert on Pillow Talk?!


----------



## arnott

Hope you all feasted  your eyes on Coltee walking down the beach in his Speedo, Moobs out on display!


----------



## nova_girl

arnott said:


> Hope you all feasted  your eyes on Coltee walking down the beach in his Speedo, Moobs out on display!



I saw that, and wish I hadn't lol.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Deaven is such a *****. She was so cruel when she told Jihoon "you ruined my life".  Jihoon has plenty of short comings but that was completely unfair.  They are both responsible for the mess they are in.   I think Deaven had already made up her mind that she was going to go back to the US even before traveling to Korea. I don't think anything that Jihoon does would be good enough for her.


----------



## jblended

CanuckBagLover said:


> Deaven is such a *****. She was so cruel when she told Jihoon "you ruined my life".  Jihoon has plenty of short comings but that was completely unfair.  They are both responsible for the mess they are in.   I think Deaven had already made up her mind that she was going to go back to the US even before traveling to Korea. I don't think anything that Jihoon does would be good enough for her.


I know people hate on Jihoon but I don't think he's messing up. He has payed off his debt (and many people do get into debt that spirals out of control; at least he is paying it off).
He gave his extra money to his mom for safekeeping so that he wouldn't accidentally spend it. That is mature and responsible.
And how on earth did she expect him to earn $7,000 as a delivery guy? I don't earn that with my degree and experience! What on earth is she thinking putting that kind of pressure on him so she can instagram all day and not get a real job herself.
He's trying hard to step up and to explain his efforts to her, but everything he says is lost in translation. And she's not being patient enough to let him explain himself. She doesn't give him a chance to find the correct words in English to express himself. She rushes him/ pressures him/ talks over him/ threatens to take his kids away from him, so he gets flustered and expresses himself incorrectly.
I see her as the real problem, not him.
They could also really do with an actual translator (a person) rather than that machine! Though I laughed hysterically at every wrong translation it spat out!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

jblended said:


> I know people hate on Jihoon but I don't think he's messing up. He has payed off his debt (and many people do get into debt that spirals out of control; at least he is paying it off).
> He gave his extra money to his mom for safekeeping so that he wouldn't accidentally spend it. That is mature and responsible.
> And how on earth did she expect him to earn $7,000 as a delivery guy? I don't earn that with my degree and experience! What on earth is she thinking putting that kind of pressure on him so she can instagram all day and not get a real job herself.
> He's trying hard to step up and to explain his efforts to her, but everything he says is lost in translation. And she's not being patient enough to let him explain himself. She doesn't give him a chance to find the correct words in English to express himself. She rushes him/ pressures him/ talks over him/ threatens to take his kids away from him, so he gets flustered and expresses himself incorrectly.
> I see her as the real problem, not him.
> They could also really do with an actual translator (a person) rather than that machine! Though I laughed hysterically at every wrong translation it spat out!



I don't hate Jihoon, but he has his faults. I give him credit for trying to step up - he could easily walked away when he found out Deaven was pregant  and a lot of other men would have I think.  

I agree with you Deavan has completely unrealistic expectations. And I also hate how she blackmails him by threatening to take the kids away.  That's really nasty.  Jihoon should have been honest with Deavan about his financial and job situation before she came to Korea but I think he genuinely missed his child and Portia - I think he has bonded with her too.    That being said, I don't entirely trust his mother - I'm sure he did give his money to her for safe keeping but I wouldn't be at all surprised if she used some of it to cover her own house hold expenses.  His father seems like a nice man.  He was trying to defuse the situation and stood up to greet her when she came to the restaurant while the mother was saying that wasn't necessary (I'm assuming not standing is sign of disrespect). His mother is like steel, I think she calls the shots in the household.

The translator problem was funny but sad. You are right, having an actual translator would help alot, there is a lot of miscommunication going on caused by the language barrier as well as other cultural issues like Jihoon not wanting to face Deaven when she first entered the restaurant - he was ashamed - she took it as rejection. How can you build relationship when you can't even talk to each other or understand each others culture?


----------



## jblended

^ you make a lot of good points! 
Both their mothers are difficult but in totally different ways.


----------



## TC1

CanuckBagLover said:


> I don't hate Jihoon, but he has his faults. I give him credit for trying to step up - he could easily walked away when he found out Deaven was pregant  and a lot of other men would have I think.
> 
> I agree with you Deavan has completely unrealistic expectations. And I also hate how she blackmails him by threatening to take the kids away.  That's really nasty.  Jihoon should have been honest with Deavan about his financial and job situation before she came to Korea but I think he genuinely missed his child and Portia - I think he has bonded with her too.    That being said, I don't entirely trust his mother - I'm sure he did give his money to her for safe keeping but I wouldn't be at all surprised if she used some of it to cover her own house hold expenses.  His father seems like a nice man.  He was trying to defuse the situation and stood up to greet her when she came to the restaurant while the mother was saying that wasn't necessary (I'm assuming not standing is sign of disrespect). His mother is like steel, I think she calls the shots in the household.
> 
> The translator problem was funny but sad. You are right, having an actual translator would help alot, there is a lot of miscommunication going on caused by the language barrier as well as other cultural issues like Jihoon not wanting to face Deaven when she first entered the restaurant - he was ashamed - she took it as rejection. How can you build relationship when you can't even talk to each other or understand each others culture?


Right? $7000 a month as a delivery guy (part time) soo...unless he's a delivery guy for a drug lord..anyone with half a brain would know that number made no sense. 
Jihoon seems to be able to communicate better in English when his parents aren't around adding to the situation of having to translate. They didn't use that machine last season.


----------



## pixiejenna

So much 90 day news I will start with the good news Anny had her baby girl! She didn’t mention the name yet, I don’t know if she already mentioned it before or if she’s waiting the announce her name later. I kind of feel like she;s planning to announce it later when she has another photo shoot with new pictures to release.




Now on to the bad news Paul and Karine are hot mess express. Apparently Karine called the cops on him and he goes Instagram live with this. He outs her for having a open CPS case against her, for her drinking both while watching her son and breast feeding. he also confirms that she’s pregnant and possibly gave him a STD. He claims that she had sex with another guy in their bed with Pierre in the bed with them. His mom is there in the fight as well. Apparently Karine refuses to change Pierre’s diapers because of the smell, he bought her a gas mask to change his diapers. She refuses to use it and lets him sit in his filth instead. He’s not letting her leave with Pierre because of the CPS case. I’m sure I’m missing stuff but it’s so many levels of crazy. I feel bad for Pierre and her other baby. They’re the true victims in this mess. Neither of them are fit to be parents and they also don’t deserve to be subjected to this kind of environment period. And if she’s drinking while breastfeeding and pregnant at the same time it’s extremely sad. If she can’t even manage to take care of Pierre how will she take care of a baby who’s going though alcohol withdrawal this baby will be even harder to take care of and more demanding in terms of care it will need.


----------



## TC1

I don't believe Paul for a second. He loves all of the attention (it's his only employment) and is the one with the violent stalker criminal past. 
I read Robert and Anny's baby's name is Brenda.


----------



## pixiejenna

I don’t know who to believe in the Paul and Karine mess. Paul dose have a history that makes is credibility go out the window. But Karine seems to be depressed/unmotivated. I wouldn’t be surprised if she is drinking because Paul is driving her crazy. I also think that Paul is extremely mentally abusive towards her he[s always accused her of cheating on him repeatedly. I also believe that he opened a CPS case against her to prevent her from taking Pierre home with her. I think that she’s unhappy enough to want to go back home and be with her family who actually help her with her baby. He got scared that it might happen so he opens a case in order to manipulate her into staying here. She was never really excited about coming to the US and at home she has support. In the US she only has Paul and his mom, who is distancing herself from them so paul can grow up and not depend on her forever(news flash if it hasn’t happened by now it;s not going to happen because he has a kid). At the very least he can keep his kid in the US by this case until the case is over with covid it may take longer than normal. I think he also threatened to not renew her green card at some point. So if he doesn’t renew it or pulls it depending on where they are in the process (like coltee pulled Larissa’s green card when they got divorced) and he can keep his kid in the US because of the CPS case she’s pretty much stuck here with a threat of going home without her kid.


----------



## pixiejenna

Karine has a restraining order against Paul. FraudedbyTLC has it posted on IG I don’t want to post it because it can be very triggering for some. Its pretty bad and depressing to read. Paul has erased her off his social media and it claiming that the sheriff came to his home looking for her and their son and both are MIA. I can only hope that she’s getting the help she needs and no one reveals her location to Paul because she;s clearly not safe from him.


----------



## Sol Ryan

pixiejenna said:


> Karine has a restraining order against Paul. FraudedbyTLC has it posted on IG I don’t want to post it because it can be very triggering for some. Its pretty bad and depressing to read. Paul has erased her off his social media and it claiming that the sheriff came to his home looking for her and their son and both are MIA. I can only hope that she’s getting the help she needs and no one reveals her location to Paul because she;s clearly not safe from him.



I was just reading on another forum... it’s terrible. I hope she and her son are safe.


----------



## arnott

Paul just posted a video of a Cop telling Karine she can't get a restraining order because there was no violence.


----------



## jblended

arnott said:


> Paul just posted a video of a Cop telling Karine she can't get a restraining order because there was no violence.


 From what I read, there was certainly violence! Poor Karine. I wish she could flee for her own safety. It does sound like he's got her in a position where she can't escape him. This is unbearable!


----------



## jblended

Tangentially (on the subject of horrid men), my jaw hit the floor when Larissa discovered what Eric had been saying. I did not know people could stoop this low or air such private information to complete strangers. The 'compare and contrast' game with Colt...just so wrong. Eric is such a piece of trash.


----------



## pixiejenna

Paul has posted a lot of stuff the past few days. Karine has reopened her IG and posted a message of hope that she and her baby are safe not missing like Paul is claiming. That she’s been rescued from a toxic environment and is receiving help. She had the help of a translator to fill out her EOP because among the many accusations from Paul he claimed that it;s not real because it’s not her writing. That this is a legal matter and not a media matter and she will not talk about it. She is smart enough to know not to air her dirty laundry online but Paul isn’t. And let him it;s just going to strengthen her case against him. Obviously she would have the help of a translator for her EOP and she probably had one for this message as well. I only hope she remains strong enough to keep away and continue with whatever help she’s receiving. It can take most abused people the average of 7 attempts before they finally leave their abuser.


----------



## arnott

jblended said:


> Tangentially (on the subject of horrid men), my jaw hit the floor when Larissa discovered what Eric had been saying. I did not know people could stoop this low or air such private information to complete strangers. The 'compare and contrast' game with Colt...just so wrong. Eric is such a piece of trash.



And he wants Larissa to apologize to HIM for "Digging up the dead"!


----------



## jblended

arnott said:


> And he wants Larissa to apologize to HIM for "Digging up the dead"!


I know, right?! It's all so gross and manipulative. Not to mention his flatmate threatening to call the cops over the phone she took back, as well. This is psychological abuse, it really is. Constantly threatening to have her arrested and deported must be so emotionally draining on her. She's got a lot of faults but that doesn't give these men the right to constantly threaten to have her deported. They're on a power trip which is fueled further by their 15 mins of fame; it's vile.



pixiejenna said:


> Paul has posted a lot of stuff the past few days. Karine has reopened her IG and posted a message of hope that she and her baby are safe not missing like Paul is claiming. That she’s been rescued from a toxic environment and is receiving help. She had the help of a translator to fill out her EOP because among the many accusations from Paul he claimed that it;s not real because it’s not her writing. That this is a legal matter and not a media matter and she will not talk about it. She is smart enough to know not to air her dirty laundry online but Paul isn’t. And let him it;s just going to strengthen her case against him. Obviously she would have the help of a translator for her EOP and she probably had one for this message as well. I only hope she remains strong enough to keep away and continue with whatever help she’s receiving. It can take most abused people the average of 7 attempts before they finally leave their abuser.


I'm relieved to hear she's safe and is getting the help she needs. I really hope they can break away permanently. I would hate for her to return to him by force, because you just know that Paul will punish her for trying to escape. 

I used to watch it as a bit of escapism but I'm stopping entirely now. It's too upsetting.
TLC is knowingly hiring and showcasing various abusers and that is not okay. No neck Ed, Geoffrey, baby girl Lisa, Colt, Eric...and these are just the ones from recent seasons; there have been many more. It's a pattern and it's immoral.
Domestic violence, assault, emotional abuse, financial abuse- all on display as if it's entertainment, only these are _real _people and they are _really being abused_.
And it's not educational for the audience at all- they never try to unpack the nastiness on the Tell Alls, nor do they do anything to raise awareness of these issues, like list counsellors/helplines/centres for people in similar situations to contact...they should do something to counterbalance the abuse they're showcasing and monetizing!
I can't reconcile the concept of it being frivolous viewing when there's such an evil undercurrent.
Sorry for the rant but this Karine situation has me deeply upset, particularly as it's coming so soon after the Ed/Rose, Geoffrey/Varya stuff.


----------



## Sol Ryan

jblended said:


> I know, right?! It's all so gross and manipulative. Not to mention his flatmate threatening to call the cops over the phone she took back, as well. This is psychological abuse, it really is. Constantly threatening to have her arrested and deported must be so emotionally draining on her. She's got a lot of faults but that doesn't give these men the right to constantly threaten to have her deported. They're on a power trip which is fueled further by their 15 mins of fame; it's vile.
> 
> 
> I'm relieved to hear she's safe and is getting the help she needs. I really hope they can break away permanently. I would hate for her to return to him by force, because you just know that Paul will punish her for trying to escape.
> 
> I used to watch it as a bit of escapism but I'm stopping entirely now. It's too upsetting.
> TLC is knowingly hiring and showcasing various abusers and that is not okay. No neck Ed, Geoffrey, baby girl Lisa, Colt, Eric...and these are just the ones from recent seasons; there have been many more. It's a pattern and it's immoral.
> Domestic violence, assault, emotional abuse, financial abuse- all on display as if it's entertainment, only these are _real _people and they are _really being abused_.
> And it's not educational for the audience at all- they never try to unpack the nastiness on the Tell Alls, nor do they do anything to raise awareness of these issues, like list counsellors/helplines/centres for people in similar situations to contact...they should do something to counterbalance the abuse they're showcasing and monetizing!
> I can't reconcile the concept of it being frivolous viewing when there's such an evil undercurrent.
> Sorry for the rant but this Karine situation has me deeply upset, particularly as it's coming so soon after the Ed/Rose, Geoffrey/Varya stuff.



Agreed. I don’t know why TLC doesn’t take action when these things come out. TLC sticks their head in the sand and act like nothing is wrong...  its so frustrating.

How Geoffrey got cast is beyond me... I think they purposefully don’t do background checks... it’s the only thing I can think of... if they knew and something happened to Varya, I don’t know how they’d escape liability...


----------



## lulilu

Sol Ryan said:


> Agreed. I don’t know why TLC doesn’t take action when these things come out. TLC sticks their head in the sand and act like nothing is wrong...  its so frustrating.
> 
> How Geoffrey got cast is beyond me... I think they purposefully don’t do background checks... it’s the only thing I can think of... if they knew and something happened to Varya, I don’t know how they’d escape liability...



I think TLC loves the free publicity.  At least they tossed Geoffrey before the tell-all, but their lawyers probably told them to do it.


----------



## arnott

So Angela doesn't have cancer!       Then what would have caused that bleeding?


----------



## pixiejenna

I'm sure TLC does background checks but they don't care what the results are.  If anything it probably is a positive thing for them because it means that this person will bring the drama. Versus a person with a clean background check means boring footage. It's not just this show either think of all their other shows/cast are equally as bad. Like the duggars. They just give the kids the show and the parents are on it so it's like they never left. Or honey boo boos whole family of hot mess. They wnd the show and just give them a new one.


----------



## lulilu

The way Libby pronounces Andre is OTT.  It's like the newscasters and weather people who are talking in an ordinary accent until a foreign word comes up and all of a sudden they are native speakers of that language, with the rolling RRs or whatever.  So annoying.


----------



## arnott

lulilu said:


> The way Libby pronounces Andre is OTT.  It's like the newscasters and weather people who are talking in an ordinary accent until a foreign word comes up and all of a sudden they are native speakers of that language, with the rolling RRs or whatever.  So annoying.




I never noticed that about Libby.

What about the way Tim pronounces Columbia?!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I don't recall ever seeing an "other way" situation where the family has as much wealth as Melyza's.


----------



## lulilu

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I don't recall ever seeing an "other way" situation where the family has as much wealth as Melyza's.



Is that the one in Columbia?  I thought Jesse's house in Brazil looked ok too.


----------



## arnott

I think Elizabeth is trying to get her own spinoff featuring her whole family of annoying sisters.       I have a feeling she saw that Chantel got her own show after that family dinner smack down, so they scripted a fight between Andre and her brother.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I don't recall ever seeing an "other way" situation where the family has as much wealth as Melyza's.


I thought so too - they seem to live in a very nice home and area.  Sounded like she had a good job too.  I don't see her marrying out of desperation for a green card.  At first I liked her, she seemed articulate, well grounded and didn't understand what she saw in Tim (I don't find him that attractive and he seems a bit slow to me. but I do give him credit that he can at least speak some Spanish, more so than we've seen from other guys who gone to South America on this show) but if she can't get over the fact that he cheated on her, its unfair to demand that he move to Colombia.  Unless this is all contrived drama....

Jesse's house in Brazil seemed quite nice too, but she seems like Larissa 2.0.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

arnott said:


> I never noticed that about Libby.
> 
> What about the way Tim pronounces Columbia?!


Dont know about Libby

 I thought Tim was pronouncing Columbia as it would be pronounced in Spanish and he does speak some Spanish, more so than any other American on this show.  So it doesn't annoy me in his case. 

But I know what you mean, I have friend who does this and doesn't speak any of the languages, for example Barcelona which in English is pronounced with the soft "c" becomes "Barthelona" which is the correct way to pronounce it Spain, similarily Budapest, becomes "Budapesh" which I think is also correct in Hungarian.

I really like my friend but it comes across as so pretentious.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

CanuckBagLover said:


> I thought so too - they seem to live in a very nice home and area.  Sounded like she had a good job too.  I don't see her marrying out of desperation for a green card.  At first I liked her, she seemed articulate, well grounded and didn't understand what she saw in Tim (I don't find him that attractive and he seems a bit slow to me. but I do give him credit that he can at least speak some Spanish, more so than we've seen from other guys who gone to South America on this show) but if she can't get over the fact that he cheated on her, its unfair to demand that he move to Colombia.  Unless this is all contrived drama....
> 
> Jesse's house in Brazil seemed quite nice too, but she seems like Larissa 2.0.


Did you see last week, or maybe the week before when they did the recap of how Time/Melyza met? They did a whole segment with lots of pictures of the two together from several years back and Tim was much thinner and looked much better - quite cute, and his face looked very different. Her family (and she) have commented on the significant weight gain and changes. Something major/medical might have happened to him because he looks super different. She has options, though, I'm sure she'll easily move on if she wants to.


----------



## arnott

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Did you see last week, or maybe the week before when they did the recap of how Time/Melyza met? They did a whole segment with lots of pictures of the two together from several years back and Tim was much thinner and looked much better - quite cute, and his face looked very different. Her family (and she) have commented on the significant weight gain and changes. Something major/medical might have happened to him because he looks super different. She has options, though, I'm sure she'll easily move on if she wants to.
> 
> View attachment 4810420



My first impression is that he looks gay there.   I was confused when she said he put on a lot of weight because I don't think he's even chubby now.  It's easy to put on weight as you get older, I think he just filled out with age.


----------



## TC1

arnott said:


> My first impression is that he looks gay there.   I was confused when she said he put on a lot of weight because I don't think he's even chubby now.  It's easy to put on weight as you get older, I think he just filled out with age.


"looks gay" based on a thumbnail pic? mmm, ok


----------



## pixiejenna

I think that both Melyza and Jessica seem to come from the most affluent families on the other way. Their homes looked really nice  and families also seemed well off as well. I also don’t see what Melzya saw in cheese stick he did look better before his weight gain but his personality is blah. I do give him credit for being one of the most fluent in his potential spouses language and being able to actually communicate with her family. I don’t think that they’ll make it in the long run. I don’t think that melyza will ever get over the cheating, and I don’t think that her parents will forgive him for it either. I kind of feel like she wanted to ruin his life the same way he ruined hers by cheating on her. That’s why she has him move out there, give up everything that he had in america, and then to punish him more by making him Constantly make it up to her for as long as he can take it. with the added bonus of her parents also ragging on him as well for good measure.

The way momma Debbie brought up Vanessa to piss of Jessica shows how truly evil she is. She is not going to let her baby boy go that easily. Girl Larissa warned you and you didn’t want to listen. 

 I did not really have much of a opinion on Ericee other than he was clearly a fame h0e who wanted to be on TV. Now I can’t stand him, first of all his apartment is piss poor and he has a room mate, this should be a clear indication to Larissa that he has no money. I don’t understand why he called Larissa Dolly Parton for wearing a robe I know it’s supposed to be a insult maybe someone can explain this too me? As much as I think Larissa is cray cray she doesn’t deserve to have some one who is threatening to call the cops on her 24/7. also Larissa gave him a phone and she takes it back and using his roommate to call her and threaten to call the cops on her is really freaking low. I also found it odd that they were shutting the windows and drapes while fighting.

kalani and asuelu going gift shopping to visit his mom who demands that they give her $1000. WTF first of all if his mom lives in Washington why the hell didn’t she come to his wedding? Secondly why did he spend $200 on cr@p gifts for his family. Why gift them  samoan T-shirts and sarongs? I don’t think that they are going to be wearing either walking around Washington. They would have been better off just giving them the cash since that’s what they care about.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Did you see last week, or maybe the week before when they did the recap of how Time/Melyza met? They did a whole segment with lots of pictures of the two together from several years back and Tim was much thinner and looked much better - quite cute, and his face looked very different. Her family (and she) have commented on the significant weight gain and changes. Something major/medical might have happened to him because he looks super different. She has options, though, I'm sure she'll easily move on if she wants to.
> 
> View attachment 4810420


Sorry, I didn't mean to fat shame him, I saw the picture of when he was thinner and I still don't personally find him attractive. For me, its more his personality that's a turn off. Maybe the weight gain is due to depression.


----------



## pixiejenna

I forgot to post this gem a whole video of Biniyams dance. Of course TLC only showed the racy parts but honestly they weren’t good, this is even worse. This is not going to put food on the table for Ari and the baby, mama is right to be worried.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> I forgot to post this gem a whole video of Biniyams dance. Of course TLC only showed the racy parts but honestly they weren’t good, this is even worse. This is not going to put food on the table for Ari and the baby, mama is right to be worried.




I was actually impressed with what they showed on the show (I only watched the Pillow Talk version)!  Obviously I wasn't expecting world class dancing, but they had some good tricks and she had good flexibility.   Most of those moves/tricks were not something a regular person could do.   Not good to me would be watching a dance and thinking anybody could do that.


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> "looks gay" based on a thumbnail pic? mmm, ok



It expands into a full sized picture to me?  But yes, that was the first thing that popped into my mind.


----------



## pixiejenna

The last time I seriously danced I was a kid. But they were not good yes they had a few tricks but thats it.  They were not in sync with each other at all.  That can make or break a couple dancing. His ex was the better one of the two Bini seemed like he's just going through the motions.


----------



## Sol Ryan

Ugh.... why is Big Ed on Pillow Talk? Now I have to watch the actual show... dang it... it was bad enough with the Family Chantel, but Ed?  Why couldn’t they leave Pillow Talk alone? They had a decent crew finally...


----------



## arnott

Sol Ryan said:


> Ugh.... why is Big Ed on Pillow Talk? Now I have to watch the actual show... dang it... it was bad enough with the Family Chantel, but Ed?  Why couldn’t they leave Pillow Talk alone? They had a decent crew finally...



Oh good lord.   I haven't seen it yet, but I'm going to guess he's watching with his Mom?!


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> The last time I* seriously danced *I was a kid. But they were not good yes they had a few tricks but thats it.  They were not in sync with each other at all.  That can make or break a couple dancing. His ex was the better one of the two Bini seemed like he's just going through the motions.



What kind of dancing did you do?


----------



## pixiejenna

I took ballet and jazz and 1 year of tap(mostly to annoy my mom).


----------



## Sol Ryan

arnott said:


> Oh good lord.   I haven't seen it yet, but I'm going to guess he's watching with his Mom?!



Yeah, that’s what they showed in the preview... I just can’t watch Big Ed...I’ll watch again when he’s gone, although with my luck they’ll put Stephanie or Avery from that season on... :/


----------



## arnott

Can someone tell me why Tania has panic attacks while riding a car yet still doesn't wear a seatbelt?


----------



## arnott

Sol Ryan said:


> Yeah, that’s what they showed in the preview... I just can’t watch Big Ed...I’ll watch again when he’s gone, although with my luck they’ll put Stephanie or Avery from that season on... :/



Please not Stephanie!         Especially not with her psycho Italian friend!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Angela is delusional if she thinks she's going to be able carry a donor egg.


----------



## arnott

Asuelu's Mom was so horrible with her screeching..."Where's my moneeeeeey?!"   She could be a meme!   And assuming it was Kalani's parents' responsibility to take care of the kids so that Asuelu could give his money to her!        I wonder if Pedro's mom and sister would be so selfish if he had a kid to support.

And then the part where Kalani calls Asuelu's sister out..."Well do you send money back?"!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

arnott said:


> Asuelu's Mom was so horrible with her screeching..."Where's my moneeeeeey?!"   She could be a meme!   And assuming it was Kalani's parents' responsibility to take care of the kids so that Asuelu could give his money to her!        I wonder if Pedro's mom and sister would be so selfish if he had a kid to support.
> 
> And then the part where Kalani calls Asuelu's sister out..."Well do you send money back?"!


Asuelu's Mom takes the prize for being the absolute worse  Mom ever on 90 days, even beating out Debbie!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Just popping in to say that I love Kenneth and Armando! I think they're lovely together. The proposal made me squeal with delight. This is what I wanted to see from Steph and Erica.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Does it bother anyone else that Paul can’t even pronounce his own son’s name right? ‍


----------



## pixiejenna

Happily ever after.

Asuelu’s family is awful and selfish AF. The only good part was the fact that I got to see Portland. His mom and sisters expect him to give them money and when Kalani asked how much money his sister sends home his mom defensively says shut up it’s not her business. Um yes it is it;s her money too. And the fact that his sister said that he should work full to so he could give them more money shows how selfish they are. Why is it his job to take care of them but Kalanis family’s job to take care of his own kids. I actually felt bad for Asuelu because I think that he never realized how much his family is using him until now. He just equated love means I give them all my money. His family legit give seriously zero effs about his kids. And the worst part is that they live in the US and understand how little money he makes. I could understand if they were back home and did understand the conversion. I’d be shocked if his take home pay as a part time froyo employee even was $1000 a month. They’re asking for more than 1 months worth of salary from him. Then pitch a fit and storm out after he’s clearly spent more than $100 on food for them to eat. I was glad Kalani’s sister came with as support after see how his family acts.


Am I the only one who wanted to see Andri fight Elizabeth’s brother? He would totally kick his lazy fat behind.  I think that personality wise they’re very similar and tha’s why they don’t get along. Her family came in a blazing with your typical bad American behavior  of we’ll do whatever we want. I also find it ironic that her brother was pushing about andri;s past so hard when he himself has several arrests under his belt for dwi and another for coke. Her dad also was arrested for unpaid child support and at least one of her sisters for dwi and driving on suspended licenses. They are not the Brady bunch who are they to judge him for his past? Also I feel like Andris family is full of saints his father was so level headed and kind when he came to America. Now his brother is trying to smooth things over even though he also disagrees with how her family is acting.


Big Ang is crazy if she thinks that Michael is going to stay with her if she can’t have kids. And she’s selfish enough to continue the relationship with him fully knowing that she can‘t have them. Michael has a right to want to have children and it;s a normal want. She is in her 50’s and in poor health. She also has zero interest in fixing her behavior to become healthy either. She as much of a chance becoming a astronaut and going to the moon as she dose getting pregnant.

I love that Jessica told a Coltee off and legit packed up her ish and walked out. The way that coltee and his mom lie to each other is exhausting. He’s acting like he’s the victim when he lied to her the whole time and her reaction was appropriate IMO. The shoe throwing part was poor. The fact that coltee pulled the I was going to marry you stick out to try to pull her back in is pretty typical for a Manipulative person to do. He under estimated her self esteem and she wasn’t falling for it.

I actually felt bad for Larissa the fight was pretty childish on both sides. But she was genuinely hurt by him talking about their sex life and dose not deserve to be threatened to be arrested on the regular either that’s extremely abusive behavior.


----------



## pixiejenna

I forgot Tania and Syngin this B as the audacity to cry because he was driving rough because of her car accident. Her car accident has caused her so much anxiety and panic attacks and yet she still refuses to wear a seatbelt properly. I wish Lydia was there to tell her she’s not proper! Also he’s driven on the left side of the road/right side drivers seat most of his life. After being in America and driving in America which is the complete opposite of what he;s done his whole life, then to go back to sitting on the other side of a car and driving on the left side of the street after just relearning how to drive in a new country. I would expect a rough start before he gets used to it again. I wanted to smack her when she started crying.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> I forgot Tania and Syngin this B as the audacity to cry because he was driving rough because of her car accident. Her car accident has caused her so much anxiety and panic attacks and *yet she still refuses to wear a seatbelt properly*. I wish Lydia was there to tell her she’s not proper! Also he’s driven on the left side of the road/right side drivers seat most of his life. After being in America and driving in America which is the complete opposite of what he;s done his whole life, then to go back to sitting on the other side of a car and driving on the left side of the street after just relearning how to drive in a new country. I would expect a rough start before he gets used to it again. I wanted to smack her when she started crying.



Wear a seatbelt properly?    it didn't look like she was wearing a seatbelt at all!   Who's Lydia?


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> Wear a seatbelt properly?    it didn't look like she was wearing a seatbelt at all!   Who's Lydia?



She was wearing it but had the part that is supposed to go across your body behind her shoulder so it's basically like a old school seat belt only going across the lap. Lydia is a awful person from a previous season. From somewhere in Asia I don't remember what country married old poor guy Eric and faught with his daughter. He was equally as  awful . She literally killed someone dwi in her home country and daddy paid them off. She comes with her son and starts yelling at Eric at the airport parking lot over the way he put their luggage in the trunk. "It's not proper!" Repeat 10 a million times gives you a good idea of what is to come.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> She was wearing it but had the part that is supposed to go across your body behind her shoulder so it's basically like a old school seat belt only going across the lap. Lydia is a awful person from a previous season. From somewhere in Asia I don't remember what country married old poor guy Eric and faught with his daughter. He was equally as  awful . She literally killed someone dwi in her home country and daddy paid them off. She comes with her son and starts yelling at Eric at the airport parking lot over the way he put their luggage in the trunk. "It's not proper!" Repeat 10 a million times gives you a good idea of what is to come.



Oh, that's Leida, not Lydia.

Well Tania at least somewhat wearing her seatbelt explains why she didn't get ejected from her car when she got into the accident.   I wonder if fans are calling her out on her seatbelt wearing and what her excuse it.   Probably something lame like it's uncomfortable around her boobs.


----------



## pixiejenna

I have big boobs and always manage to wear my seatbelt properly. We’ve already learned long ago that she’s a special snowflake.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> *I have big boobs and always manage to wear my seatbelt properly.* We’ve already learned long ago that she’s a special snowflake.



Same.


----------



## pixiejenna

I finally watched the other way.

First Kenny and Armando are everything good in this season. Kenny’s proposal was so cute and I like that his daughters came down to watch it. I feel like TLC is trying to edit his daughters into being villains because they are such a wholesome couple who genuinely love each other. These two need their own spinoff I feel like watching them weekly would make the world a happier place with everything going on.

Brittny an Yazn go to pray, she’s surprisingly acts interested in learning about his religion. Then she turns around and acts surprised that he wants her to convert. I feel like she has zero respect for his lifestyle or religion because she hasn’t bothered to learn a thing about it. She has seemingly been able to get by ecer time this subject comes up. Now she’s not able to beat around the bush when they’re face to face. I think that they like each other. But neither one has any real desire to change anything in their lives for the other.’’

Cheese stick talks to Mylesa’s dad which I feel mixed about.  I do think that it;s good to address the issue ASAP because it will come out sooner or later. I don’t mind that Myleza was there for the talk I do mind that cheese stick basically made her translate the info for him. It comes off as super cowardly that he made her do the dirty work of telling her father. He’s seems to be pretty fluent in Spanish and he uses being nervous as a excuse to not talk in Spanish. Her dad acted how you’d expect him to act and gave good advice about love without trust is nothing.

Jihoon and Devan get a new rental and according to Devan that will fix everything. His parents are driving her mom there and the car ride is funny. Devans mom likes the new place and is upset that it’s nice because now Devan won’t want to go home with her. They seem to have a nice evening together and it looks like it[s turning around then Dracilla runs off and Devan yell’s at Jihoon to get her. This irks me on several levels first Dracilla is a product of Devans parenting(more so the lack there of). If she grew up with jihoons parents in her life you know damn well she wouldn’t run off wherever the hell she wanted. She dose whatever she wants with no repercussions and she gets away with it. I also don’t mean to be crass but Dracilla isn’t jihoons responsibly she;s devans. So demanding him to run off after your kid because you failed to train your child how to behav is wrong. She and her mom half a$$ run after her even though they’re closer too her, while Jihoon was no where to be seen sprints ahead of them to try and get her. Also I decided to check the conversion rate because Devan makes such a big deal about money and how she spent $1000 on the apartment that she didn’t;t like. $1000 Korean is about 84 cents USD. She worked so hard to save up a dollar? Also if his debt Korean is 30000 converted to USD it;s about $25-26. If the debt is such a big deal why not just pay it off I[m pretty sure she has $25. When she demanded him to give her $3000 that’s $2.50 USD. She is even more petty now that I have looked up the conversation rate,


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pixiejenna said:


> I finally watched the other way.
> 
> First Kenny and Armando are everything good in this season. Kenny’s proposal was so cute and I like that his daughters came down to watch it. I feel like TLC is trying to edit his daughters into being villains because they are such a wholesome couple who genuinely love each other. These two need their own spinoff I feel like watching them weekly would make the world a happier place with everything going on.
> 
> Brittny an Yazn go to pray, she’s surprisingly acts interested in learning about his religion. Then she turns around and acts surprised that he wants her to convert. I feel like she has zero respect for his lifestyle or religion because she hasn’t bothered to learn a thing about it. She has seemingly been able to get by ecer time this subject comes up. Now she’s not able to beat around the bush when they’re face to face. I think that they like each other. But neither one has any real desire to change anything in their lives for the other.’’
> 
> Cheese stick talks to Mylesa’s dad which I feel mixed about.  I do think that it;s good to address the issue ASAP because it will come out sooner or later. I don’t mind that Myleza was there for the talk I do mind that cheese stick basically made her translate the info for him. It comes off as super cowardly that he made her do the dirty work of telling her father. He’s seems to be pretty fluent in Spanish and he uses being nervous as a excuse to not talk in Spanish. Her dad acted how you’d expect him to act and gave good advice about love without trust is nothing.
> 
> Jihoon and Devan get a new rental and according to Devan that will fix everything. His parents are driving her mom there and the car ride is funny. Devans mom likes the new place and is upset that it’s nice because now Devan won’t want to go home with her. They seem to have a nice evening together and it looks like it[s turning around then Dracilla runs off and Devan yell’s at Jihoon to get her. This irks me on several levels first Dracilla is a product of Devans parenting(more so the lack there of). If she grew up with jihoons parents in her life you know damn well she wouldn’t run off wherever the hell she wanted. She dose whatever she wants with no repercussions and she gets away with it. I also don’t mean to be crass but Dracilla isn’t jihoons responsibly she;s devans. So demanding him to run off after your kid because you failed to train your child how to behav is wrong. She and her mom half a$$ run after her even though they’re closer too her, while Jihoon was no where to be seen sprints ahead of them to try and get her. Also I decided to check the conversion rate because Devan makes such a big deal about money and how she spent $1000 on the apartment that she didn’t;t like. $1000 Korean is about 84 cents USD. She worked so hard to save up a dollar? Also if his debt Korean is 30000 converted to USD it;s about $25-26. If the debt is such a big deal why not just pay it off I[m pretty sure she has $25. When she demanded him to give her $3000 that’s $2.50 USD. She is even more petty now that I have looked up the conversation rate,


I agree with you Dracilla being Deavan's responsiblity, but she lays that on Jihoon too.  She takes no responsibility.  I couldn't believe in the episode before where she accuses Jihoon of never loving her.  WTF?  You hooked up with stranger the first time you met him in person, that's not love!  I can't stand these young women who pregnant with some guy and then act all entitled and whine you have take care of me etc.  Deavn was not in a solid relationship with Jihoon, if she wants the baby, she has to prepared to care of the baby herself.  Jihoon has alot of faults but given that he lives in Korea he could easily walked away from the entire situation.  He also never asked for a paternity test which I think alot of guys would have in his shoes.  

I think something has been lost in translation with respet to Jihoon's debt and the cost of the apartment. I did a quick search on Google and this is what I found:


How much is a meal in Korea?
While *meal* prices in South *Korea* can vary, the average cost of *food* in South *Korea* is ₩29,326 per day. Based on the spending habits of previous travelers, when dining out an average *meal* in South *Korea* should cost around ₩11,730 per person. Breakfast prices are usually a little cheaper than *lunch* or *dinner*.Feb 19, 2020


Is 1000 won a lot in Korea?
As a South *Korean*, there're almost nothing you can buy with *1,000 won*. Even very cheap juice in the market costs over *1,000 won*, normally at least 1,500 *won*. ... If you buy some snacks and a few of food, you'll be surprised that it almost touches 10,000 *won*, and many times, it costs more.


How much money do I need for a week in Seoul?
Past travelers have spent, on average, ₩31,647 ($27) on meals for one day and ₩15,155 ($13) on local transportation. Also, the average hotel price in *Seoul* for a couple is ₩223,575 ($188). So, a *trip to Seoul* for two people for one *week* costs on average ₩2,353,924 ($1,980).Feb 19, 2020



I would give Cheese Stick a break on the translation.  His Spanish is better than other Americans who has been on the show (remember Cory and Eveline) but its very common when people get emotional to revert to their native language.  I've heard that from many people who I know who speak English as second language.  At first I lliked Myelsa, but unless this all an act, I don't think she's commited to the relationship and is seeking to punish him.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

One more comment on Brittany and Yazn.  I don't think Yazn is that a strict a Muslim.  For example, I think he if were to live with Brittany in the US, I don't think he'd care if she didn't wear a Hijab but because she is in Jordan she has to conform to societal norms and he can't portray himself on TV as not observing the basics tenets of being Muslim.

But I really don't get these two.


----------



## pixiejenna

I said when Myelsa was first on she's not into the relationship she's in this for revenge.  She wants to hurt him as much as he hurt her when he cheated on her. That's why she wanted him to move there, she knows it's not going to work. She can't get over what happened. She also knows that her parents will disapprove of the relationship. She wanted him to give up his life and drag him through the mud a few times before it's officially over. 

I also don't believe that Yazn is a strict Muslim either. But he wants to give the illusion that he is on camera.


----------



## pixiejenna

#truth! Saw this on reddit


----------



## TC1

I don't know if any of you have read the Paul/Karine drama. He was posting pics of shards of glass in his food, first of all he was blaming Karine..then he tried to say they were just "found" in his Blizzard and blaming Dairy Queen. He is off the rails.


----------



## rockhollow

one good thing about being on a 14 day quarantine, is I have nothing much to do but watch all these crazy shows that I have missed.

I'm another that doesn't believe that Yazn is quite the good muslim he's trying to portray on the show.
I just can not believe that he really thinks that Brittany is going to give up her entire lifestyle and career and convert and become a good muslim wife. If he wanted a good muslim wife, he would have married a cousin as his family wanted.
This whole relationship seems quite fake.

I'm not liking anything about Myelsa and Cheesestick. If it wasn't for being on this TV show, I'm sure this couple would have already broken up.
And mentioned by pixiejenna, I don't think Myelsa wants him, just wants to make him jump through some hoops. Even Cheesestick said he kept his job and apt in Texas, he knows he'll be returning.

Like everyone else, am loving Kenny and Armando - what a sweet couple. I sure how that this show doesn't ruin them.


----------



## bisousx

Deavan is complaining about having to plunk down USD and so is Jihoon. $1000 is a lot to lose if you’re 23 with 2 kids and lived in inexpensive Utah at your parents’ house your whole life. $3000 is a hefty sum for Jihoon to fork over to babymama if you’re trying to climb out of debt.

Side note: It is incredibly difficult to secure a rental in Seoul. Even if Jihoon gets his ish together, it will still be difficult for him to provide a good life for his family. Especially since he’s lazy and undisciplined, with a mother shielding his personality and hindering his personal growth. I have heard that renters have to pay 20 years’ up front.

Apparently there is a unique rental system that is specific to Seoul, where they live.









						It takes $290,000 in cash to rent an apartment in Seoul
					

This post has been corrected.




					qz.com


----------



## TC1

Was Jihoon criminally charged for his crimes? I can't recall the reason he didn't come to the U.S.


----------



## arnott

I've just set Darcey and Stacey to record!      Who else is watching tomorrow?


----------



## Sol Ryan

arnott said:


> I've just set Darcey and Stacey to record!      Who else is watching tomorrow?



I have in the hopes of it getting great ratings just so it annoys Tom and Jesse... I’ll probably put it in on mute on another room lol. I’m not that interested in watching it...


----------



## Grande Latte

arnott said:


> I've just set Darcey and Stacey to record!      Who else is watching tomorrow?



LOVE the twins.


----------



## arnott

Grande Latte said:


> LOVE the twins.



At least they are entertaining and fun to watch unlike Paul and Karine, Elizabeth and Andre, Tania and Syngyn, etc.


----------



## buzzytoes

Darcey and Stacey look so much better with dark hair - not sure why they insist on the bleached blond look.


----------



## arnott

I don't watch the main show anymore but I caught the previews for next week because that recorded before the Darcey and Stacey show.  It shows Asuelu's sister trying to physically attack Kalani!      And then it showed Kalani saying to Asuelu that if his sister had touched her she would have dropped her!    I would love to see Kalani kick Asuelu's sister's obnoxious ass!   For those who did watch the show were Asuelu's Mom and sister worse than Pedro's Mom and sister?

Oh and I caught a little bit of Coltee, Jess, and Debbie going to the airport.   Debbie just gets crazier and more evil every episode.  She seemed to get pissed that Colt helped Jess into the Van before her.  Debbie always needs to be #1 in Colt's life!   

So Darcey and Stacey's Dad bought them that house for them to live in together.  Also, it showed pictures from their youth.  I wonder if their obsession with fake boobs, eyelashes, hair etc is them overcompensating for being geeky and invisible to boys in high school.  They said that neither of them ever got kissed in high school because boys never liked them.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

This is show is getting so depressing  with Aseula and his mom, Karine and Paul, (Karine is likley suffering from depression once rshe realizes that Paul is no way able to provide for her and her son and their standard of living is not much better than where she was in Brazil where at least she had family and spoke the language).  Angela is emotionally abusive to Michael, we wouldn't tolerate that kind of behaviour if Angela were a man, even Tania and Syngin were depressing to watch.  He looked so much happier in his earlier pictures, and he's got a beer gut. Catherine and Andrei  fighting - though that seemed stage to me...  Have no interest in Colt and Larissa 2.0 or Larissa (why is she even on the show?).
I don't want to watch such depressing couples, life in Covoid is depressing enough.


----------



## arnott

CanuckBagLover said:


> *This is show is getting so depressing*  with Aseula and his mom, Karine and Paul, (Karine is likley suffering from depression once rshe realizes that Paul is no way able to provide for her and her son and their standard of living is not much better than where she was in Brazil where at least she had family and spoke the language).  Angela is emotionally abusive to Michael, we wouldn't tolerate that kind of behaviour if Angela were a man, even Tania and Syngin were depressing to watch.  He looked so much happier in his earlier pictures, and he's got a beer gut. Catherine and Andrei  fighting - though that seemed stage to me...  Have no interest in Colt and Larissa 2.0 or Larissa (why is she even on the show?).
> I don't want to watch such depressing couples, life in Covoid is depressing enough.



And that's why I stopped watching this show and just watch Darcey and Stacey now!


----------



## pixiejenna

I didn’t catch happily ever after but I did catch the other way.

So Devan and her mom blame Jihoon for Dracilla running off. Both hell at him her mom was worse and threatens to kill Jihoon if anything happens to Dracilla. Dracilla running away is not jihoons fault, it;s devans because she raised her single handily for 3 years. If you can’t put her down to stand on her own perhaps you should look at how she was raised. Yes all kids run away and play, but they also need to be raised with rules and boundaries. The fact that they’re blaming Jihoon for this instead of looking in the mirror is absolutely disgusting. 

Ari goes to church with Byni and finds out that she has to convert in order for the baby to be baptized. Ari has already expressed her desire to raise the baby Jewish. I didn’t know that her parents are mixed religion. he wants her to convert and I think that is a bit much at this point. This is some that they should have discussed long ago. Byni’s family are also very distrustful of Ari because of his past. They’re afraid of her taking the baby and running.

Jenny and Sumit paint their house, and she finds out that his parents want to come over to talk.

Britney and Yazn go for round two of talking with his parents. His uncle they talked with them and the parents are more agreeable this time around. But they also believe that her dad is coming in a month and she’s going to learn about their religion in that time to prepare for getting married. And that she;ll either decide to get married or go home with her dad. I can’t wait for their reaction when they find out that she;s still married  lmso.

Kenny and Armando go to dinner with his daughters and couple that they’re friends with. Kenny presses armando about talking to his parents ab the engagement. Honestly I think that is a bit much they’re still accepting that he;s gay  to tell them that they’re engaged the first time they meet Kenny and while talking Hannah to live with them is a lot to take in.


----------



## bisousx

I really dislike Deavan’s trashy mother. There’s something very wrong with her.


----------



## lulilu

Drascilla has always appeared to be an out of control kid to me.  Deavan can't control her either.  I know everyone was upset that she ran away, but it was not unpredictable.  I think the thing that upset Deavan was Jihoon apparently stopped to say "don't yell at me" instead of bolting after her?  IDK

And Jihoon's mother -- wtf was she doing there anyway?  Production seems to be playing a big role in this too.  IDK if it's the language issue or if these shows have totally given up on not breaking the fourth wall.

Oh, and Deavan's mother can go away as well.  Both moms are interfering way too much.


----------



## rockhollow

I agree with pixiejenna, why should Jihoon all of a sudden become responsible for Dricilla running away?
He has not raised her.
Jihoon has been spoiled and over mothered his whole life, everyone is expecting too much of him - he has never had to be responsible for anything, so changing is not just  going to happen in 6 days.
Deavan is no different - she is just as spoiled and no responsible - she is just as over mothered as Jihoon.
Both mothers have not done a very good job of raising independent children.

The same can be said for Ari. She had some unrealistic ideas about living and raising a baby in Ethiopia.
She is used to a certain lifestyle and support from from her family, and has no clue about living independently. There is no way Byni will be able to give her that lifestyle with what he makes dancing in a nightclub. I didn't believe for one moment that she really was ok with him dancing for a living.
I just can't see her being happy staying home and raising the baby while Byni is out dancing every night.
Don't even get me started of their difference in religions - they both think the other one is going bend and accept the baby  will be raised in each religion - just can't see it happening.
And from the looks of the preview, Ari isn't really ready to stay when her mom leaves - her fantasy of her life in Ethiopia is not happening.

Poor Jenny, she is just delusional with regards to Sumit and his parents. No matter how much he says he's willing to forgo everything about his life to be with Jenny, we know he is a constant lier and will just say whatever is needed at the time.
Jenny should be trying to have a relationship with his parents if she really wants to be with Sumit.
He's just another that has be spoiled and not had to live independently, without his parents.


----------



## rockhollow

Found this over on another chat site - Looks like Sumit's family was ok with Jenny at one point.


----------



## limom

She looks so young there. Nowadays, she looks like her dude’s mom.
Those long distance relationships must be exhausting!


----------



## SakuraSakura

bisousx said:


> I really dislike Deavan’s trashy mother. There’s something very wrong with her.



She is such trash. Physically threatening Jihoon due to an accident? Really?


----------



## SakuraSakura

Sol Ryan said:


> I have in the hopes of it getting great ratings just so it annoys Tom and Jesse... I’ll probably put it in on mute on another room lol. I’m not that interested in watching it...



 I hope Tom steps on a thumb tack. His snarky, smug commentary never ceased to irritate me.


----------



## pixiejenna

I watched HEA today.

First I can’t believe that Angela went to counciling for their marriage license and didn’t yell or threaten the women telling her to be submissive to her husband, give him sex when he wants, and have dinner ready for him when he comes home. That is some serious restraint lol. His aunt is another story and she;s not wrong in what she’s said michael tells her what she wants to hear and then turns around and tells his family what they want to hear.

i was never a fan of Asulu but this episode really made me feel for him. He’s clearly been abused by his family mentally. He’s literally crying to his mom telling her his kids will die if he sends money home. And she;s stone cold like you guys need to work harder to give me money I’m poor. I don’t think that he can easily discuss his line of thought but damn it;s pretty obvious that he;s not in a position to give them $1000 a month. They’re using his heritage for why he should give them money. Kalaini is half samoan so she[s not some clueless woman when it comes to the culture.  Also why can;t his mom or any of his sisters work? Being old is not a excuse they’re just being lazy.

coltee makes up with Jessica much to mama debbi dismay. If she rolled her eyes anymore at their goodbye she’d have whiplash. then mama Debbie chanting don;t propose to her well within earshot of them is disgusting.

Elizabeth and Andrie fighting over the fight is exhausting. I actually side with andrie her family are a bunch of douche canoes. They’re literally trying to pick a fight with him and then are playing victim. They’re trying to paint him as being a huge criminal when they’re the ones who have criminal records. I think that Elizabeth is the only one who hasn’t been arrested. Then demanding a apology from andrie? Also they way they’re putting down his home as the slums of Moldova is equally classless. God I wish her brother did fight andrie because I’d love to see him kick his lazy behind.

larissa is back with ericee again and her dome charges were reduced. While I;m not a fan of ericee they do seem to be accepting of each other’s faults when they finally do talk it out.

syngin is beyond happy to be home. His friends rips him one for getting fat. He mentions that he dost want to go back to the US. They reminisce of when Tiana moved in with them and made their lives hell. Syngin is not happy with how things are and honestly This is the happiest we;ve seen him for a while. Also I can’t get over his friends one looks like your aver guy the other one has a hilarious mustache and sports coat.

paul and karine are fighting again. Paul’s mom pretty much points out that it;s probably something that Paul did lol.


----------



## limom

Why would Asuelu need a fiancé visa if his entire family lives in the US?
Larissa should demand a refund for her cosmetic surgery, she went from pretty girl to cosmetic surgery addict freak look.
I just don’t understand it at all.
I hope the two guys make it, they are the only likable couple so far.


----------



## pixiejenna

limom said:


> Why would Asuelu need a fiancé visa if his entire family lives in the US?
> Larissa should demand a refund for her cosmetic surgery, she went from pretty girl to cosmetic surgery addict freak look.
> I just don’t understand it at all.
> I hope the two guys make it, they are the only likable couple so far.



I don't understand why his mom and sisters didn't go to his wedding since they live in Washington they could have easily driven to it.


----------



## bisousx

Ok, so I’m not a fan of Asuelu at all but I give him full credit for walking away from his mom and sisters. Also for defending his wife when she’s not around. Asuelu is a much better husband than Pedro in that respect.

I guess Asuelu will learn his lesson to treat Kalani better, now that it’s plainly and painfully obvious he has no family to turn to. Heartbreaking.


----------



## rockhollow

Didn't we hear Kalani say that some of Asuelu's family were born in America Samoa, so they could travel and live in the US, but not him and others in the family that were born in Samoa.

I'm another who was really disliking Asuelu, he seems so immature and lazy - but seeing him stand up to his mother and sisters, and defend Kalani is changing my opinion.
There might be more to Asuelu than I thought, and given the chance, become a real partner in the marriage.


----------



## rockhollow

That Debbie is really a strange person. She doesn't want Coltee to be with anyone but her I think.
Seeing how she is acting with Jessica, just makes me feel more for Larissa, having to try and make a go with Coltee while living with Deb.
That said, Coltee seems quite happy to live under Debbie's thumb.
I can already see the fireworks with Jessica coming to visit Vegas!!

I agree with others here about Andrie - the man is insufferable but I was also on his side some with the two Chucks. They are really trying to undermine him. But again, Lib is to blame for a lot of this conflict.
She does ***** and moan about him to her family and then try to act surprised that they don't like him.
I did read somewhere that they(her and her family) were hoping for a spin off show, so they might be amping up the conflict for rating.
Some people seem to be willing to do anything to get on TV.

And anything to do with Pole and Karina just seems to sad to watch, what with reading all the problems they are have in real time.
I just fast forwarded through all their scenes.


----------



## TC1

Drascilla has been a total brat every single time she's been on camera..how is it all of a sudden Ji-Hoons fault she's never been disciplined?   when Deavan said "he knows she can't be put down" ... so you carry her everywhere? Ridiculous.


----------



## Sol Ryan

I rarely care about TV people... but man, I’m feeling for Jihoon... I hate it when kids are involved... it’s the same with Ronald with Tiffany, but this feels even worse...


----------



## arnott

rockhollow said:


> That Debbie is really a strange person. She doesn't want Coltee to be with anyone but her I think.
> Seeing how she is acting with Jessica, just makes me feel more for Larissa, having to try and make a go with Coltee while living with Deb.
> That said, Coltee seems quite happy to live under Debbie's thumb.
> I can already see the fireworks with Jessica coming to visit Vegas!!
> 
> I agree with others here about Andrie - the man is insufferable but I was also on his side some with the two Chucks. They are really trying to undermine him. But again, Lib is to blame for a lot of this conflict.
> She does ***** and moan about him to her family and then try to act surprised that they don't like him.
> *I did read somewhere that they(her and her family) were hoping for a spin off show, so they might be amping up the conflict for rating.
> Some people seem to be willing to do anything to get on TV.*
> 
> And anything to do with Pole and Karina just seems to sad to watch, what with reading all the problems they are have in real time.
> I just fast forwarded through all their scenes.



Oh no!  So my prediction was right?!  Disgusting!


----------



## pixiejenna

Random 90 news.

So Jihoon got some hateful messages and posted them saying he wants to die and David Toborowsky and Kenny posted supportive messages to him. It;s nice to see other men supporting him especially for mental health, Korea has a high rate of suicide. Jihoon has also confirmed that Devan has a new Korean BF in the US on IG live. She posted a picture with him on IG with his face cropped out and then quickly removed it so people were asking him who it was. That’s a interesting timeline Devan was in Korea during the start of the pandemic and came to America most likely under false pretenses and has already moved on to baby daddy #3. It was that long ago she had a miscarriage while in Korea. So she most likely had this guy in her back pocket ready for when she came back to the US. She’s also claiming that Jihoon abused her. And both her mom, her, and Dracilla are receiving death threats. Kind of interesting because she said that she wasn’t safe living in the US because her family member tried to kidnap her and that’s why she wanted to move to Korea. So always the victim never the cause of any of her problems. She also at some point released Dracilla’s dad’s name on social media and then told people to leave him alone. interestingly enough Jihoon has only asked people to be nice/kind to both Devan and her mom on social media. She hasn’t said one word about his post that many interpreted to be suicidal, he’s her husband and the father of one of her kids. Jihoon also said in I-his IG live that Devan will let him see Taeyang every summer.

Mollys ex Luis is being deported to the DR! A first for the franchise there’s always been lots of talk about deportation but it hasn’t happened until now.

And I guess a while ago Larissa said on a IG that ericee is bi, lol I still think he’s gay. I think that they are in a fake relationship to be on the show it gives her a SL and he gets to be on TV. And this could be her way of getting paid if he’s making a TLC paycheck and giving it to her since she can’t legally work in the US.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pixiejenna said:


> Random 90 news.
> 
> So Jihoon got some hateful messages and posted them saying he wants to die and David Toborowsky and Kenny posted supportive messages to him. It;s nice to see other men supporting him especially for mental health, Korea has a high rate of suicide. Jihoon has also confirmed that Devan has a new Korean BF in the US on IG live. She posted a picture with him on IG with his face cropped out and then quickly removed it so people were asking him who it was. That’s a interesting timeline Devan was in Korea during the start of the pandemic and came to America most likely under false pretenses and has already moved on to baby daddy #3. It was that long ago she had a miscarriage while in Korea. So she most likely had this guy in her back pocket ready for when she came back to the US. She’s also claiming that Jihoon abused her. And both her mom, her, and Dracilla are receiving death threats. Kind of interesting because she said that she wasn’t safe living in the US because her family member tried to kidnap her and that’s why she wanted to move to Korea. So always the victim never the cause of any of her problems. She also at some point released Dracilla’s dad’s name on social media and then told people to leave him alone. interestingly enough Jihoon has only asked people to be nice/kind to both Devan and her mom on social media. She hasn’t said one word about his post that many interpreted to be suicidal, he’s her husband and the father of one of her kids. Jihoon also said in I-his IG live that Devan will let him see Taeyang every summer.
> 
> Mollys ex Luis is being deported to the DR! A first for the franchise there’s always been lots of talk about deportation but it hasn’t happened until now.
> 
> And I guess a while ago Larissa said on a IG that ericee is bi, lol I still think he’s gay. I think that they are in a fake relationship to be on the show it gives her a SL and he gets to be on TV. And this could be her way of getting paid if he’s making a TLC paycheck and giving it to her since she can’t legally work in the US.


I feel so bad for Jihoon.   He's not perfect but didn't deserve to be treated the way he was by Deavan and her Mom.  
And I'm not surprised Deavan has already moved on to baby daddy 3. And I think you're right, she probably was already seeing him when she went to Korea.  I always felt that she had no intention of staying in Korea - it was all pretense.


----------



## pixiejenna

CanuckBagLover said:


> I feel so bad for Jihoon.   He's not perfect but didn't deserve to be treated the way he was by Deavan and her Mom.
> And I'm not surprised Deavan has already moved on to baby daddy 3. And I think you're right, she probably was already seeing him when she went to Korea.  I always felt that she had no intention of staying in Korea - it was all pretense.



Me too Jihoon had his faults and is possibly depressed but he did not deserve to be gaslighted by both his spouse and MIL. The way they berated him is mental abuse. I think that Devan has a Korean fetish. But has no desire to actually learn Korean and life in Korea was not what she was hoping for. So that's why her new BF is a Korean American so she can get her fix without the hassle of having to speak/learn Korean.


----------



## arnott

CanuckBagLover said:


> I feel so bad for Jihoon.   He's not perfect but didn't deserve to be treated the way he was by Deavan and her Mom.
> And I'm not surprised* Deavan has already moved on to baby daddy 3*. And I think you're right, she probably was already seeing him when she went to Korea.  I always felt that she had no intention of staying in Korea - it was all pretense.




Is she pregnant again?!


----------



## arnott

So I missed the part where Larissa and Eric made up.  Why did she forgive him for talking about her sex life to a stranger and Colt?   And what was his explanation?


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> Is she pregnant again?!



Not yet but given her track record probably by the end of the year.



arnott said:


> So I missed the part where Larissa and Eric made up.  Why did she forgive him for talking about her sex life to a stranger and Colt?   And what was his explanation?



I think it was on the line of he didn't really mean it. He said it because he was mad and he thought it would make the other women try harder with him to show up Larissa.


----------



## lulilu

I just hate Coltee's confessionals. He is such a phoney.  Those facial expressions he pulls, that soft voice -- eeeew.  And I LMAO when he pretended to be sooooo upset that Jess threw a shoe at him -- a high heel no less!  What a baby.  She could have thrown glass or a knife; then he might have a right to complain.


----------



## arnott

lulilu said:


> I just hate Coltee's confessionals. He is such a phoney.  Those facial expressions he pulls, that soft voice -- eeeew.  And I LMAO when *he pretended to be sooooo upset that Jess threw a shoe at him -- a high heel no less! * What a baby.  She could have thrown glass or a knife; then he might have a right to complain.



Reminds me of when Jesse complained that Darcey threw a shoe at him!   A Louboutin no less!


----------



## pixiejenna

Also now I wonder if devans miscarriage was really a abortion. She could have decided that she’s done with him and didn’t want another kid with him because she was already planning on leaving. Like Leah on TM who had a abortion but lied and said she had a misscarriage to make herself look good even her fiancé didn’t know she had a abortion. I could kind of see Devan doing this because she is cold AF.


----------



## TC1

Deavan is so delusional. She's always seeking validation, from all the social media posts to the filtered pics...and her "poor me, feel sorry for me" whiny voice. She irks me. I'm not buying her act


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Not yet but given her track record probably by the end of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was on the line of he didn't really mean it. He said it because he was mad and he thought it would make the other women try harder with him to show up Larissa.



Deavan is going to have 3 kids from 3 different fathers before she's 25!   

Lame excuse.  And what was his excuse for talking to Colt about their sex lives and comparing?


----------



## Sol Ryan

ugh.... Russ and Pao are on Pillow Talk... that’s another episode I’m skipping...


----------



## arnott

Anyone know if Stacey and Florian are still together?   Unless she's looking for a kept Trophy Husband, I don't know why she would think it would work when he can't  drive, cook, do laundry, work, and has limited English!   And she expects him to be able to support her?  Doing what?!      Seems he's not going to work or help out around the house.  She said back in Albania, he didn't have to lift a finger and still lived with his parents!  At the Airport, Stacey was getting teary because she said no one had ever moved for her.  B*tch, you paid for his plane ticket and gave him a free ride to America!


----------



## arnott

Do you all think this dress is appropriate for a 15 year old to wear?


----------



## pixiejenna

I’ve worn some questionable clothing as a teen lol. I don’t follow them on social media but the majority of pictures I’ve seen of her daughters they’re not dressed provocatively. As long as her bits and pieces are covered it’s a pass, especially if she is hanging out with her mom.


----------



## TC1

arnott said:


> Anyone know if Stacey and Florian are still together?   Unless she's looking for a kept Trophy Husband, I don't know why she would think it would work when he can't  drive, cook, do laundry, work, and has limited English!   And she expects him to be able to support her?  Doing what?!      Seems he's not going to work or help out around the house.  She said back in Albania, he didn't have to lift a finger and still lived with his parents!  At the Airport, Stacey was getting teary because she said no one had ever moved for her.  B*tch, you paid for his plane ticket and gave him a free ride to America!


They got married.


----------



## TC1

I'm pretty sure Libby's family is pushing for a spin off. They're all terrible people. A fruit plate and bread basket is "peasant food"?? ok Jenn


----------



## TC1

Florian is the prime example of pic filters changing your entire appearance. He seems like a total deadbeat too


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> I'm pretty sure Libby's family is pushing for a spin off. They're all terrible people. *A fruit plate and bread basket is "peasant food"??* ok Jenn



She said that?!     So glad I didn't watch.  Whenever I see Jen I want to punch her in the face.


----------



## arnott

Sol Ryan said:


> ugh.... Russ and Pao are on Pillow Talk... that’s another episode I’m skipping...



That pink hair is not a good look on her.


----------



## arnott

Darcey's scene in the bathtub made me cringe so bad!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Libby's sister was so incredibly rude.  And her family complaining about peasant food and how gross the food was? Making insulting commments about the traditional webbing dress.  No excuse.  Poster family for the sterotypical "ugly American".
Andrei's sister in law clearly doesn't like him.  I was surprised by how negative she was.  She shouldn't be stirring things up further. And I don't like Libby but she was right to get upset about them talking negatively while she was trying on her traditional wedding dress.

Kalani also bullies Aseulo.  I feel sorry for him.

I feel sorry for Micheal too.  Angela treats him like ****.  She is emotionally and physically abusive towards him.  If Angela were a man and Michael were a women, we would never tolerate this.  I worry about Micheal ever coming to America because he will be completely dependent upon her and competely isolated from friends and family.   

This show has just become a dumpster fire.  I don't know if I can go on.  I would watch pillow talk but they've ruined that too, by the new couples they've brought on.


----------



## bisousx

arnott said:


> She said that?!     So glad I didn't watch.  Whenever I see Jen I want to punch her in the face.



Things I recall Jenn saying:

-She wished she was in France (while arriving at the airport)
-The city looked poor/uninteresting (their mother agreed)
-The dinner Andrei’s mom prepared looked like peasant food


----------



## arnott

bisousx said:


> Things I recall Jenn saying:
> 
> -She wished she was in France (while arriving at the airport)
> -The city looked poor/uninteresting (their mother agreed)
> *-The dinner Andrei’s mom prepared looked like peasant food*



Ugh!   So effing rude!


----------



## rockhollow

I think it was Chuck Sr that called the food 'peasant food' but they all agreed.
Knowing this family is looking for a spin-off, I don't believe anything any of them says.

As much as I don't particularly like Ang and the ways she acts, she has not changed the way she acts from the get go. I don't feel badly for Michael, he knows what he'd get being with Ang and is ok with that. She's been the same for all 3 years of their relationship. Not for me, but everyone chooses their own relationships.
I know many couples that baffle me with their relationships, but it not mine call how they run their relationships.
I was glad that his mom agreed and will allow him to make his own decisions - right or wrong.


----------



## TC1

Most of Libby's family have mug shots.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Did anyone else feel bad for Tania when Syngin was being an a-hole in front of his family? I wished somebody backed her up.


----------



## TC1

SakuraSakura said:


> Did anyone else feel bad for Tania when Syngin was being an a-hole in front of his family? I wished somebody backed her up.


I dunno, she was going pretty hard at him..and she started it, as a guest in his family home. So no, I guess I didn't, lol


----------



## bisousx

SakuraSakura said:


> Did anyone else feel bad for Tania when Syngin was being an a-hole in front of his family? I wished somebody backed her up.



Nope, she should know better than spazzing out and crying in front of her in-laws while criticizing Syngin for being the way he is and always was. I don’t recall him being rude or out of line at the family dinner either.


----------



## rockhollow

bisousx said:


> Nope, she should know better than spazzing out and crying in front of her in-laws while criticizing Syngin for being the way he is and always was. I don’t recall him being rude or out of line at the family dinner either.



right on!
You know if he had acted that way in front of her mom or sister, they would have all attacked him.
I don't think these two even like each other - yes they seem to have a good sex life, but that's where it stops.
And Syngin said it - they don't really even know each other but do know what to say to set the other one off.
From the moment we meet the mom and sister, they made it clear that they thought Syngin was not himself.
All that weight he's gained, I sure is emotional eating and drinking - the guy is not happy.

So even those tears of Tania didn't move me, that girl has been horrible to this guy from the moment he landed in the US. I am just surprised he lasted as long as he did.

I hope he stays in SA.


----------



## rockhollow

And I really disliked how Tania tried and tried to play the racism card there to Syngin's family, like it was so much better in the US for her, and her conscience would never let her raise a child is South Africa.
I was so glad his family just kept sidestepping the question to something else.
That did nothing to endear her to them.
Because we have to watch what TLC shows up, I don't know which of them started the argument, but the evening must have been so uncomfortable for the family. Syngin did seem to be drinking lots, that is not really surprising.
The smartest thing Tania did was finally get up and go and finish her dinner in bed.
That house doesn't look so big, yuck - does everyone have to listen to them throughout the night?


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> Most of Libby's family have mug shots.
> 
> View attachment 4827796



Is that Becky on the bottom right?  She sure looks different!  So Libby has other half siblings that her Dad does not pay child support for?


----------



## pixiejenna

So the other way.

Kenny and Armando go out to dinner with Kenny’s daughters and Kenny has to use the bathroom and can‘t figure it out. Armando has to show him how to use the toilet which is quite gross and hilarious at the same time. They also get called homophobic slur at the restaurant by another patron upsetting everyone. I think that this is the first taste of why Armando is so afraid to be affectionate in public.

cheese stick try’s to get a job or went to a job type agency. He learns he’s can’t work with out a work visa, sponsorship, or something else. He also learned that his Spanish isn’t as good and he thinks for interviews. Again a simple google search could have saved him a bunch of time and energy. But no he just assumed because he’s American he can just get a job in a foreign country easily.

Ari’s mom is going home and I feel bad for her because she’s going to be very emotional about this being pr and saying by to her mom is rough. She also realizes that this is real and no longer a vacation now that her mom is gone. She;s having great reservations about her new life.


Britney and Yazn go out to a smoke shop. We find out that they had a bunch of drama the day before because someone in his family saw a racy picture and told the whole family they had a naked picture of her. She basically is doing what she has done all along whatever she wants. She tells us that Yazn is a virgin in a confessional in the mos unconvincing way ever lmao. Not buying that for one second.

Devan and Jihoon are preparing for a 100 day party for Taeygn and the night before she cooks with his mom. She can’t even cut the vegetables and his mom laughs. They talk using the translator and it is not translating correctly at all. The 100 day party is the first time we’ve seen Devan smile all season. She was actually nice and pleasant to his whole family and the party is pretty smooth. His family seems to be very accepting of the relationship despite the stigma of her being a single mom in their culture. This is probably the most cultured thing that Devan has ever done. I half wonder if the only reason why she was so pleasant was because his family was giving her money.


----------



## TC1

Ariella is so delusoinal. What did she expect? having a child with a stranger halfway across the world is a very big deal. She's not responsible enough to handle it. She's had a very priveleged upbringing.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

I dunno, she was going pretty hard at him..and she started it, as a guest in his family home. So no, I guess I didn't, lol
[/QUOTE]

I thought it was really over the top for her to going on about how she wants Syngin to settle down and basically get a job.  She's not exactly ambitious herself (want happened to being a herabilist?).  The only thing I've heard consistently say is she wants a baby.  I think she wants Syngin to get a steady job so he can support her and her baby.   
These two are so toxic to each other. Syngin should leave her.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pixiejenna said:


> So the other way.
> 
> Kenny and Armando go out to dinner with Kenny’s daughters and Kenny has to use the bathroom and can‘t figure it out. Armando has to show him how to use the toilet which is quite gross and hilarious at the same time. They also get called homophobic slur at the restaurant by another patron upsetting everyone. I think that this is the first taste of why Armando is so afraid to be affectionate in public.
> 
> cheese stick try’s to get a job or went to a job type agency. He learns he’s can’t work with out a work visa, sponsorship, or something else. He also learned that his Spanish isn’t as good and he thinks for interviews. Again a simple google search could have saved him a bunch of time and energy. But no he just assumed because he’s American he can just get a job in a foreign country easily.
> 
> Ari’s mom is going home and I feel bad for her because she’s going to be very emotional about this being pr and saying by to her mom is rough. She also realizes that this is real and no longer a vacation now that her mom is gone. She;s having great reservations about her new life.
> 
> 
> Britney and Yazn go out to a smoke shop. We find out that they had a bunch of drama the day before because someone in his family saw a racy picture and told the whole family they had a naked picture of her. She basically is doing what she has done all along whatever she wants. She tells us that Yazn is a virgin in a confessional in the mos unconvincing way ever lmao. Not buying that for one second.
> 
> Devan and Jihoon are preparing for a 100 day party for Taeygn and the night before she cooks with his mom. She can’t even cut the vegetables and his mom laughs. They talk using the translator and it is not translating correctly at all. The 100 day party is the first time we’ve seen Devan smile all season. She was actually nice and pleasant to his whole family and the party is pretty smooth. His family seems to be very accepting of the relationship despite the stigma of her being a single mom in their culture. This is probably the most cultured thing that Devan has ever done. I half wonder if the only reason why she was so pleasant was because his family was giving her money.



Does anyone know why Armando and Kenny moved to the town they are in or even the name of the town? From what they've shown on film, there isn't much to it.  

I wonder if producers are pushing the story line about Kenny wanting to be affectionate in pulbic with Armando.   I'm about Kenny's age and I remember in my youth and my 20's if two men were being openly gay they would have likely been harrassed in certain areas of the city and I live in a quite liberal city (even 30 years ago).  My point is Kenny must have experienced harrassment in the past for being gay and so I just can't believe he is being so naive about Mexico.  He should respect Armando on this point (which is I why I wonder if this a producer driven plot line - if so shame on them.). 

I also don't why they didn't chose a town with greater expat population where they might be better accepted.  And what's going to happen when Armando's daughter is going to come live with them?  She'll likely be osctracized and bullied.


----------



## mcb100

Tania should have had that conversation privately with Syngin. I think that his family came down hard on her because it wasn't the time or the place to have that conversation--they wanted a happy family dinner, light hearted conversation and talks---a family gathering is never the place to air out important private matters between two people. I also feel like, she waited until her 30's to meet someone to have kids with and I'm not faulting her for that but that also isn't Syngin's fault....most men have a serious, in person relationship for sometimes 5, 6 or more years before they have kids.

 Tania is worried that her biological clock is ticking and so even if she has only dated a man in person for not very long, I feel like she will pressure them for a baby. Sometimes it takes many years. You usually don't just move in with a man in person and then, a day later, they want to give you a baby LOL. Also, she should have considered where he lives when she knew she would want a kid one day......if where he comes from is not a good place for children to reside, she should have considered that before moving forward.


----------



## pixiejenna

I just caught up on HEA. Elizabths family is so fcuking disrespectful period. Calling the meal Andries mom made peasant food, um no that’s real food all of which is clearly foreign to you all. I feel like they don’t eat anything that dosen;t come out of a fast food wrapper. Then going dress shopping and using the store clerk as a translator to talk down about andrie is even more awful. Her family is pure trash.

coltee goes on a date with mamma Debbie. We also find out that they’re now roommates with Vanessa much to mama Debbie’s pleasure. Anything to keep Jess away. Coltee wants Jessica to come visit she;s more interested in meeting his cats than him so much. He also wants her to stay at his place for the visit. I can only imagine how flippant she‘ll be when she finds out that Vanessa is a roommate now and oh ya coltee cheated on her when they were broken up.

Larissa talks Eric into buying her new boobs while “furniture shopping”.

Tania goes on a huge hissy fit to Syngns family and even goes for round two of sympathy from them unsuccessfully she retreats to her bedroom to finish her dinner. She was so freaking disgustingly selfish in this fight and I don’t understand why she would think his family is going to side with her after all the awful things she’s saying about their son. I hope that Syngin stays in SA because he doesn’t deserve this level of mental abuse, no one dose. She bashes him for being unmotivated which is ironic considering she felt spend 1/3 of the 90 days they had to get married in another country becoming a witch Doctor. While not currently working as a witch doctor or any other job as far as we know.

Kalani meets up with Asuelu’s mom and sister and they reiterated that they don’t care about the kids they just want his money. Also Kalani should also get a job and send them money. Then when Kalani decides that she’s had enough of their nonsense and walks away his sister goes after to hit her only to be stopped by his mom holding her back. They are fcuking disgusting thinking that they’re entitled to his money when he has his own family to take care of. Kalani tells him what happened and he’s upset at her for how it went, wtf. Just when you’re starting to feel some sympathy for him he pulls this ish and starts calling Kalani names. Kalani’s sister is in tears because of what she;s going through and says if this was me you know what you’d want for me and that’s what I want for you. As in it’s time for her to peace out because he’s not going to support his wife and children.

Big Ang and Mykul have another fight again and it’s exhausting and boring to watch. She ends up getting a translator to talk with his mom letting her know that their marriage will be 50/50 she’s not going to be subservient to him. His mom asks him if this is what he wants he says yes, and she gives his blessing. Big ang kicks out the translator because they have more to discuss and it’s private. She then goes on to ask if it;s okay to marry even If she can’t have kids. I feel like this is a part of the conversation you’d want a translator for. His mom still gives her blessing.


----------



## rockhollow

excellent points pixiejenna.

I also was starting to feel something for Asuelu, I thought he was finally going to become and man and then he gets mad at her because he says could take her in a physical fight and she say 'no way' - WTF!!!
Boom - back to the bottom you go Asuelu - maybe he should go back to Samoa. 

So is there going to be some big secret why Andrie left Moldova, or he was just looking for greener pastures?
I don't like anything about this couple and her terrible family. I like other wonder how that nice mom and dad in Moldova had the overbearing, arrogant son.
I know the brother seems more calm, but I wonder if he's just better at keeping his feelings off the camera.


----------



## arnott

rockhollow said:


> excellent points pixiejenna.
> 
> I also was starting to feel something for Asuelu, I thought he was finally going to become and man and then *he gets mad at her because he says could take her in a physical fight and she say 'no way' - WTF!!!*
> Boom - back to the bottom you go Asuelu - maybe he should go back to Samoa.
> 
> So is there going to be some big secret why Andrie left Moldova, or he was just looking for greener pastures?
> I don't like anything about this couple and her terrible family. I like other wonder how that nice mom and dad in Moldova had the overbearing, arrogant son.
> I know the brother seems more calm, but I wonder if he's just better at keeping his feelings off the camera.



What do you mean?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

rockhollow said:


> excellent points pixiejenna.
> 
> I also was starting to feel something for Asuelu, I thought he was finally going to become and man and then he gets mad at her because he says could take her in a physical fight and she say 'no way' - WTF!!!
> Boom - back to the bottom you go Asuelu - maybe he should go back to Samoa.
> 
> So is there going to be some big secret why Andrie left Moldova, or he was just looking for greener pastures?
> I don't like anything about this couple and her terrible family. I like other wonder how that nice mom and dad in Moldova had the overbearing, arrogant son.
> I know the brother seems more calm, but I wonder if he's just better at keeping his feelings off the camera.



There is no big secret about why Andrei left Moldova - he was just looking for more economic opportunities.  Moldova is very a poor country in Europe and I don't think  its even part of the EU.  So if there were any skeletons in Andrei's closet it would have come up on background checks either when he went to Ireland and particularly when he through the spousal visa program in the US.  This is all nonsense and a waste of time.  And its not uncommon for police officers (which he claimed to be prior to leaving for Ireland) not to be well paid in poor countries, unlike the US and Canada.  He was probably earning more as a bartender in Ireland than as cop in Moldova.

There is no story here other than Elizabeth's family are trash, he's lazy, arrogant, sexist hothead and her family can't stand him. They don't event seem to be very happily married.

I still feel sorry for Asuelu.  The behaviour of his mother and sister was completely outrageous and I don't believe repesenstive of the Samoan culture.  But I also feel Kalani bullies him too. She wanted him to cut off any relationship he has with his mother.  That's not for her to decide (its one thing to say we aren't giving them any money).  But the decision for him to have a relationship with his mother, no matter how toxic or dsyfunctional the relationship, is his to make.  I think that's what got him upset and set him off on the nonsensical argument over who could win a fight over whom.   I still feel there is something "off" about Asuelo.  I don't know if its a lack of education and cultural differences, or if he has a mental or psychogical condition, but I feel everyone takes advantage of him and tries to manipulate him.

This season has just been a disaster.


----------



## rockhollow

arnott said:


> What do you mean?



When Kalani was explaining about her meeting with his mom and sister, and said that if the sister had put a hand on her, she would have beat her down.
Asulu then was saying if they (Asulu and Kalani) got into a fight he's win, and she said no way -she'd also beat him down - that's when he got angry and started to be belligerent to her.


----------



## lulilu

rockhollow said:


> When Kalani was explaining about her meeting with his mom and sister, and said that if the sister had put a hand on her, she would have beat her down.
> Asulu then was saying if they (Asulu and Kalani) got into a fight he's win, and she said no way -she'd also beat him down - that's when he got angry and started to be belligerent to her.


I have to go back because I don’t remember it that way.


----------



## rockhollow

lulilu said:


> I have to go back because I don’t remember it that way.



I just rewatched the scene just in case I was not right.
After discussing the sister trying to beat her up and Kalani would beat her down if it came to that, Asulu said he wasn't sure Kalani would win in a physical fights so Kalani said if it came to it, she could beat Asulu down in a fight and that's when he got angry with her.
He seemed to be much more upset that Kalani thought she could win in a fight against him than the problems with his family.
And it wasn't until she was leaving the room that he started swearing and calling her names.


----------



## lulilu

rockhollow said:


> I just rewatched the scene just in case I was not right.
> Kalani says after discussing the sister trying to beat her up and Kalani would beat her down if it came to that. When Asulu said he wasn't sure Kalani would win in a physical fight, Kalani said if it came to it, she could beat Asulu down in a fight and that's when he got angry with her.



Wow.  I bet she could beat him down too if she had to.  But what a jerk he was.


----------



## rockhollow

I just got apple tv so I can now watch the show on the a large screen instead of my laptop.
It's good and bad, I can almost see too much.
Most amusing is that I didn't realize that Coltee's mom has her eyebrows pencilled about an inch above where they should be giving her a startled look all the time. When she did was to look surprised , her face didn't change so it was hard to recognize.
Maybe it's Botox - is ole Deb trying to compete with Coltee's lady's?


----------



## arnott

rockhollow said:


> I just rewatched the scene just in case I was not right.
> After discussing the sister trying to beat her up and Kalani would beat her down if it came to that, Asulu said he wasn't sure Kalani would win in a physical fights so Kalani said if it came to it, she could beat Asulu down in a fight and that's when he got angry with her.
> He seemed to be much more upset that Kalani thought she could win in a fight against him than the problems with his family.
> And it wasn't until she was leaving the room that he started swearing and calling her names.



So basically Asuelu didn't think Kalani would win in a  fight against his sister,  so Kalani said she would win even if it was a fight against Asuelu!


----------



## limom

@CanuckBagLover. Yes, Asuelu appears to have some type of disability. I can’t imagine K raising a family with him. He seems so naive and simple. On the positive, he seems kind and calm.
What a contrast between him and his mother/sister!
As far as Andrei, he is a jerk. He fits right in with his family in law, imo.


----------



## pixiejenna

It’s been speculated on several online forums that Asuelu is on the spectrum. I can’t see Kalani raising kids with him in the long run either, with out him seeking professional help /behavioral therapy. It;s the equivalent of having a 3rd kid to take care of which is the opposite of what she needs. I think that she hasn’t had enough life experience and that’s why she;s blind enough to think that he’ll change/grow up after the baby, oh now he’ll get serious after baby #2. To some extent they’re both emotionally stunted, she’s less so which is why she’s feeling more stress from their  Situation.   

I think Andrie and his in-laws are two peas in the same pod and that’s why they fight so much.


----------



## arnott

How about that meltdown Florian had over a windshield wiper?!

I didn't watch the main show but saw the previews of Angela in her wedding dress and veil.    So they actually get married!   It also shows Jess and Larissa meeting up.   I may actually tune in next week just for that!     Also, Bini basically telling a complaining Ariella to STFU! I think he said,  "Shut up!  I am done!"


----------



## CanuckBagLover

arnott said:


> How about that meltdown Florian had over a windshield wiper?!
> 
> I didn't watch the main show but saw the previews of Angela in her wedding dress and veil.    So they actually get married!   It also shows Jess and Larissa meeting up.   I may actually tune in next week just for that!     Also, Bini basically telling a complaining Ariella to STFU! I think he said, "Shut up! I am done!"


Ariella was having a meltdown and her Mom had been gone for just one day.  And she wanted a new "western" apartment (not that I blame her) but clearly out of reach for Bini.  He was just asking her for more time to get the other apartment renovated and she kept ragging him on it.  She also threatened to go back to the US if she wasn't happy. (I always think that's a low blow).   Bini seems well intentioned but ill prepared.  But these two seem like complete strangers to each other.  
I also think there's something "off" with Ariela.


----------



## arnott

Saw these on Instagram and thought they were so good!  Angela with the phone and pack of cigarettes in her bra!


----------



## arnott

Baby Girl Lisa replied to this and said they are still married!


----------



## rockhollow

I'm still watching, with staying home so much I need something to keep me amused.

So Ang's friend has arrived in Nigeria. Ang was so excited, thinking that she now had someone to support her. But all I see is Ang wanting someone to blindly agree with anything she says - no what I want in friendship. You could see from the start that Sissy is struggling - I don't think Ang wants to hear her opinion.
In the car after that disaster of a bachelor/bachelorette party, drunk Ang was going on her rant and you could see Sissy didn't agree but knew giving her real opinion would have not gone over well.
Ang is such a bully!

OMG, Coltee is just so totally creepy on so many levels. Sending women dick pics - how repulsive would that be. It's hard to look at him fully clothed.
Ole Deb has raised quite a strange son.
If Jess really does leave him, she's getting a lucky escape. The more we see of Colt, the more I feel for Larissa. She's not catch, but I can just image what it must have been like to have to try and live in that house.
And after seeing Vanessa(sp?), what in the he** is she doing with this crazy family. Is she looking for some TV time or what? How could she sleep with Coltee???

I also cried watching the Pole and Karina segment. Knowing what's happened with them, it was so horrible watching Pole's reaction to Karina going and seeing a lawyer. Pole's fake concern and then rage, makes one so upset to think what poor Karina has been going through.
I know that she choose him at the beginning, looking for an escape from her life of poverty, but no one deserves to be with such a manipulative crazy man.


----------



## arnott

Young Debbie and Coltee:


----------



## TC1

I find myself FF through the Mey Lesa and Cheesestick parts of the show. So boring..
WTF did Ariella think was going to happen when you move to Ethiopia? She's been there before, she knows what things cost and how much money Biniyam makes


----------



## arnott

rockhollow said:


> I'm still watching, with staying home so much I need something to keep me amused.
> 
> So Ang's friend has arrived in Nigeria. Ang was so excited, thinking that she now had someone to support her. But all I see is Ang wanting someone to blindly agree with anything she says - no what I want in friendship. You could see from the start that Sissy is struggling - I don't think Ang wants to hear her opinion.
> In the car after that disaster of a bachelor/bachelorette party, drunk Ang was going on her rant and you could see Sissy didn't agree but knew giving her real opinion would have not gone over well.
> Ang is such a bully!
> 
> OMG, Coltee is just so totally creepy on so many levels. Sending women dick pics - how repulsive would that be. It's hard to look at him fully clothed.
> Ole Deb has raised quite a strange son.
> If Jess really does leave him, she's getting a lucky escape. The more we see of Colt, the more I feel for Larissa. She's not catch, but I can just image what it must have been like to have to try and live in that house.
> And after seeing Vanessa(sp?), what in the he** is she doing with this crazy family. Is she looking for some TV time or what? How could she sleep with Coltee???
> 
> I also cried watching the Pole and Karina segment. Knowing what's happened with them, it was so horrible watching Pole's reaction to Karina going and seeing a lawyer. Pole's fake concern and then rage, makes one so upset to think what poor Karina has been going through.
> I know that she choose him at the beginning, looking for an escape from her life of poverty, but no one deserves to be with such a manipulative crazy man.



Are you calling him Pole on purpose?


----------



## arnott

So Erica has created an 18+ Only Fans with her new boyfriend.  Guess being a photographer wasn't paying enough.


----------



## yellowbernie

I don’t know about the rest of you but Ericky must be the biggest moron to pay for Larissa’s surgeries and really think she is going to pay him back with interest..


----------



## Sol Ryan

arnott said:


> So Erica has created an 18+ Only Fans with her new boyfriend.  Guess being a photographer wasn't paying enough.




It seems like everyone from the show is doing onlyfans now... Corey, Evelin, Deavan, Larissa, Eric etc all have one. I mean Stephanie makes tons of money from it. It’s not my cup of tea, but as long as everyone is consenting and if people want to pay for it... thats up to them. 

 Pole trying to start one ”for” Karine was creepy. It gets creepier thinking about their current situation.


----------



## arnott




----------



## lulilu

I never even heard of Only Fans until a couple of days ago.


----------



## TC1

Ericcceee posted a pic of a bank statement on his IG from his Only Fans..allegedly the account has almost 350K in it. I'm stunned that people pay people this much money for d*ck pics, etc. Colteeee will send you one for free


----------



## rockhollow

arnott said:


> Are you calling him Pole on purpose?



yes, because when Karine says his name it sound like she's saying Pole.


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> Ericcceee posted a pic of a bank statement on his IG from his Only Fans..allegedly the account has almost 350K in it. I'm stunned that people pay people this much money for d*ck pics, etc. Colteeee will send you one for free



Wow, what a jerk!


----------



## rockhollow

lulilu said:


> I never even heard of Only Fans until a couple of days ago.



Me too, it seems to be the new way for these reality people to try and make money off their 15 minutes of fame.
I am surprised that so many people are willing to pay to join these sites.
It's enough that I pay for cable to watch these shows.
It's the same with podcasts. I do listen to a couple of podcasts about the reality shows, but they also now have 'patreon', podcasts that you have to pay to subscribe to with more content.
I'm happy with the free podcasts, that's enough.


----------



## arnott

rockhollow said:


> Me too, it seems to be the new way for these reality people to try and make money off their 15 minutes of fame.
> *I am surprised that so many people are willing to pay to join these sites.*
> It's enough that I pay for cable to watch these shows.
> It's the same with podcasts. I do listen to a couple of podcasts about the reality shows, but they also now have 'patreon', podcasts that you have to pay to subscribe to with more content.
> I'm happy with the free podcasts, that's enough.



I'll never understand the mentality of people paying to make these nobodies rich.  I read that Stephanie's Only Fans only has her Boudoir photoshoots, not even nudes.     Yet she is making enough to buy expensive cars and houses.  Who are her fans?


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> Ericcceee posted a pic of a bank statement on his IG from his Only Fans..allegedly the account has almost 350K in it. I'm stunned that people pay people this much money for d*ck pics, etc. *Colteeee will send you one for free *



Coltee should post this!  He'd be rich!


----------



## TC1

arnott said:


> I'll never understand the mentality of people paying to make these nobodies rich.  I read that Stephanie's Only Fans only has her Boudoir photoshoots, not even nudes.     Yet she is making enough to buy expensive cars and houses.  Who are her fans?


I've read that Stephanie's are pretty x rated, not just the boudoir style photos...but you gotta pay to find out... She posted she was earning almost 40k/month


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> I've read that Stephanie's are pretty x rated, not just the boudoir style photos...but you gotta pay to find out... She posted she was earning almost 40k/month



Alright, so basically everyone is a porn star these days!        I knew she was faking when she was pretending to be all conservative.


----------



## pixiejenna

I loved that jessica went straight to business and coltee tried to defer the fight by going home o talk in private. Mama Debbie greats her with a plate of grapes which is suspicious. Jess starts going at it again and coltee sends mamma Debbie to her room so she can be spared his d!ck pic tales lol.

Larissa is going cray cray with her PS and I can’t remember what but Eric did something hilarious.

 The Karine and Paul section is hard to watch knowing that she’s a victim of DV and he’s already threatening her with legal action. Also how TF dose he not have a job yet? He’s not even trying to get a job because even with his criminal history he could be working even if it was with a temp agency or day labor work. He talks about all the Opportunities in America and nothing. 

Big Ang’s friend comes and she’s hollering at her at the airport like she’s not going to find her lol. They have a combined bachelor and bachelorette party because she doesn’t trust mykull. It ends as well as you would expect it too. She also demands a more expensive bouquet and a compromise on food. Apparently mykulls family is paying so no wonder she doesn’t care.

 Kalaini has finally come to her senses and Asuelu try’s to buy her back with flowers and balloons. I’m surprised that he even came back to be honest.


----------



## pixiejenna

Ari’s mom is gone one day and she’s pretty much ready to leave. I really didn’t like her in the beginning but now feel a bit bad for her because she is pregnant and emotional/sad her mom is gone. I don’t think that the reality of her living there hit her until her mom left her. She was still happily living in fantasy land that live was g to be normal. She is also shaming BinI for not making enough money to support them but she knew that before she went there. I don’t expect them to make it to be honest. I think that the main reason why she is there is because she doesn’t want him to feel like he’s being abandoned again.

Jenny and Summit drop some new info on us. Not only have they been together for a while but she actually stayed at his home with his parents for 4 months! And his parents are shocked that they have a relationship, wtf do they think she’s doing there?

finally devans mom leaves. Before she leaves they go out for talk and laugh about Jihoon being alone with the kids for the first time ever and Dracilla is probably bullying him. Cuts to Dracilla literally hitting him while he’s holding the baby. What sh!t parenting these two have done with Dracilla this is a prime example why devan shouldn’t be the sole person in charge of the kids.

kenny and Armando leave to go get Hannah and bring her home.

Brittny continues her web of lies and is leaving to go to Chicago because she has to go to court for her divorce case. But pretends it’s because of her sister having a baby. Yazn is suspicious about this as he should be.

Cheese stick fights with Melzya at a bar after he outs himself for not actually quitting his job. He blows up at her because she isn’t Recognizing all the sacrifices he’s made and walks out. She is sitting there ice cold and frankly I don’t blame her. He’s acting like a grade a dbag.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> I loved that jessica went straight to business and coltee tried to defer the fight by going home o talk in private. Mama Debbie greats her with a plate of grapes which is suspicious. Jess starts going at it again and coltee sends mamma Debbie to her room so she can be spared his d!ck pic tales lol.
> 
> Larissa is going cray cray with her PS and I can’t remember what but Eric did something hilarious.
> 
> The Karine and Paul section is hard to watch knowing that she’s a victim of DV and he’s already threatening her with legal action. Also how TF dose he not have a job yet? He’s not even trying to get a job because even with his criminal history he could be working even if it was with a temp agency or day labor work. He talks about all the Opportunities in America and nothing.
> 
> Big Ang’s friend comes and she’s hollering at her at the airport like she’s not going to find her lol. They have a combined bachelor and bachelorette party because she doesn’t trust mykull. It ends as well as you would expect it too. She also demands a more expensive bouquet and a compromise on food. Apparently mykulls family is paying so no wonder she doesn’t care.
> 
> Kalaini has finally come to her senses and Asuelu try’s to buy her back with flowers and balloons. I’m surprised that he even came back to be honest.



I missed the show.  What are these dick pic tales?


----------



## Caz71

Omg ive watched it and the other shows im hooked.  Nicole, Azan will never marry u.


----------



## Caz71

arnott said:


> Checked out Usman's Sojaboy IG account and he posted some woman in a thong dancing to his music.   Then Lisa posted all these pictures of shirtless guys on her account to get back at him.      Oh, the drama!



She is disgusting


----------



## Caz71

rockhollow said:


> I have to agree with you. I'm not fond of Angela, but I see much more of a relationship between her and Micheal. She does control the pocketbook.
> Nasty is the perfect way to describe Lisa.
> She thinks she's going to be in control of her relationship, but I don't think that will happen. Her man has been playing her for years now, and I think she'll be in for a rude awaking when she arrives in Nigeria.



Baby Love lol


----------



## Caz71

arnott said:


> I haven't gotten to that scene yet, but from the previews it looks like an LV!   Wonder if it's real!


She goes by the name diamond foxx on pornhub if anyone interested lol


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> I missed the show.  What are these dick pic tales?



In one month he sent his d!ck pics to at least 8 different women who he also told he was single. Jessica also had receipts and was trying to show mama Debbie on her phone as she walked away in disgust. The way she approached it was hilarious too. What do you do message them good morning d!ck pic, what are you doing d!ck pic, no reason d!ck pic lol. Coltee tried to unsuccessfully to differ the con and then cla that they broke up when he did that or so sort of BS to scapegoat his actions.


----------



## Caz71

DD101 said:


> Robert was rather combative with Anny, he really has a nasty side to him. Also he expected Anny to sleep in the bed with him and his son.....I'm sorry this is gross. Bringing someone you just met (talking on the internet does not count) into the bed you share with your son. Is he so broke he cannot afford a bed for his child?  He found himself someone who wants money....and I'm sure he did make all kinds of promises - he got what he bargained for. And then after all their sniping back and fourth at each other, they get home and he gives her some lingerie and she's all happy.....I guess she was just happy to get something! I find them both ugly on the inside.
> 
> Then in the limo when Michael gave Julianne the gold necklace.....when he was telling the jeweler what he wanted it was sounding ugly to me, and the small glimpse of it tells me I was right. Julianne didn't seem to be too thrilled with it either - she didn't put it on. I think this guy is also playing rich....he may have some money, perhaps he has a good job.....anyone can rent a car service. but I agree with the other poster who made the comment about the inside of his home...or apartment  - if you have so much money you would simply hire someone to decorate it and get it ready.......something ain't right here! Also he has a creepy face.


I would have preferred cartier for that same money


----------



## Caz71

knasarae said:


> That is exactly it!!! I've been wondering what it is about the way Chantal talks that bothers me... the clenched jaw, why in the world does she talk like that?  It doesn't seem like it would be comfortable for her!


Chantal voice sounds like Hilary on Fresh Prince of bell air


----------



## rockhollow

I'm actually feeling sorry for Cheesestick. He should have realized that after cheating on Mayliza, that girl was done. I blame her for allowing him to move to Brazil when it looks like she has no intention of forgiving him. It looks like she just want him to continue to grovel and she keeps saying no.
And from that little bomb she dropped at the end of the episode, I am sure her little secret is that she also did some wandering from the relationship as well - making her treatment of him all the worst.
Makes you wonder if they really were done and are just acting for the show.


----------



## TC1

pixiejenna said:


> In one month he sent his d!ck pics to at least 8 different women who he also told he was single. Jessica also had receipts and was trying to show mama Debbie on her phone as she walked away in disgust. The way she approached it was hilarious too. What do you do message them good morning d!ck pic, what are you doing d!ck pic, no reason d!ck pic lol. Coltee tried to unsuccessfully to differ the con and then cla that they broke up when he did that or so sort of BS to scapegoat his actions.


But of course, all set up by production. He didn't pick her up at the airport, and she had no luggage. Then they set up the meeting with Larissa for some more footage.


----------



## pixiejenna

I forgot to mention that Big Ed is filming again I don't know for what but it was posted on reddit it looked like he was on a date. I am absolutely disgusted with TLC for continuing to work with him. 

I don't feel bad for cheese stick because of the way he talks about his cheating. Instead of owning it he makes excuses for it and cries. It's almost like he is trying to convince himself of his lies. Myleza clearly doesn't have any interest in this relationship anymore I think that she's just looking for payback. I also think her news is she also cheated after cheese stick cheated on her. Either as a tit for tat or because she felt entitled after he did it.


----------



## pixiejenna

TC1 said:


> But of course, all set up by production. He didn't pick her up at the airport, and she had no luggage. Then they set up the meeting with Larissa for some more footage.



Lol I noticed that she had no luggage too.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> In one month he sent his d!ck pics to at least 8 different women who he also told he was single. Jessica also had receipts and was trying to show mama Debbie on her phone as she walked away in disgust. The way she approached it was hilarious too. What do you do message them good morning d!ck pic, what are you doing d!ck pic, no reason d!ck pic lol. Coltee tried to unsuccessfully *to differ the con and then cla* that they broke up when he did that or so sort of BS to scapegoat his actions.



Jess showed Debbie Colt's dick pics?!         What does the bolded part mean?


----------



## pixiejenna

coltee tried to defer the conversation in the cat cafe and took her home then when she brought it up he sent his mom to her room ,claiming that they were broken up. She was trying to show mama Debbie the texts from the other women. 
My phone keyboard keeps cutting out/disappearing.


----------



## rockhollow

found this on another site and it sure made me laugh.


----------



## arnott

Rebecca and Zied!


----------



## pixiejenna

So Devan posted a picture of Taeyang with her BF wearing matching shirts damn this B is ice cold. Take away his kid and making you're new BF play daddy.









						'90 Day Fiance': Jihoon Lee Slams Deavan Over Taeyang's 'New Father'
					

90 Day Fiance: The Other Way- Jihoon Lee reacts to Deavan Clegg's new boyfriend playing dad to his son Taeyang . He says he was blindsided and




					soapdirt.com


----------



## bisousx

pixiejenna said:


> So Devan posted a picture of Taeyang with her BF wearing matching shirts damn this B is ice cold. Take away his kid and making you're new BF play daddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '90 Day Fiance': Jihoon Lee Slams Deavan Over Taeyang's 'New Father'
> 
> 
> 90 Day Fiance: The Other Way- Jihoon Lee reacts to Deavan Clegg's new boyfriend playing dad to his son Taeyang . He says he was blindsided and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soapdirt.com



Deavan is disgusting and reprehensible on so many levels. Just cruel. We all get that babydaddy of the day is irresponsible and no one would blame her for going home, but rub it in Jihoon’s face in such a manner? Esp when he’s expressed how depressed he is?


----------



## pixiejenna

Deavan is really disgusting in her selfish behavior. Remember she moved to Korea because it wasn’t safe for her to live in the US? Her aunt supposedly tried to kidnap her. But apparently when she was done with living in Korea it is now safe for to live in the US now. Even though we’re in the middle of a pandemic and she left a country that has much better control of the spread of the virus. She herself even said it;s safer there than the US because they have better cleaning practices and have managed other viruses. To move back to the US when the spread is really booming with two kids one a baby because she;s done with her husband, under false pretenses of having something to take care of here. This isn’t the first time she’s posted pictures of her new BF on social media either. She keeps posting faceless pictures, probably so she’s not completely violating her NDA. The rate that she’s moved on it’s pretty clear that this guy was lined up before she even left Korea. But I guess it‘s jihoon’s fault, it’s always his fault never hers she can do no wrong and is always the victim.


----------



## lulilu

I never understood the aunt/kidnapping allegation.  Was a story or details ever published?


----------



## limom

lulilu said:


> I never understood the aunt/kidnapping allegation.  Was a story or details ever published?


I think she meant that the aunt called CPS on her. Who would want to kidnap that nutjob and her demonic brat? Seriously?


----------



## lulilu

limom said:


> I think she meant that the aunt called CPS on her. Who would want to kidnap that nutjob and her demonic brat? Seriously?



Made no sense to me either.


----------



## rockhollow

I hadn't heard about her aunt trying to kidnap her - that's quite a bizarre statement. I thought when in the US she was living at home with her parents?
I couldn't stand her or her mother - and just always felt sorry for that little girl - she always comes across as a wild child, why couldn't those two women work at raising her properly instead of always screeching at her.
 A child's behaviour is a reflection on the parenting they receive.

And Jihoon is just a spoiled child himself, but he was like that from the get go, what did they expect?


----------



## pixiejenna

HEA

Well now we know why Pole doesn’t have a job. He decided to take Karine to a water treatment facility for a tour and he’s going to ask them for a job and having Karine and the baby there will help him. First of all NO one on earth wants to go on a tour of a water treatment facility ever let alone as means to impress your spouse and entertain a baby. He complained about the poop water in Brazil so he takes her to see poop water in America which is some how better in ways no sane person can understand. He asked if they’re hiring and they said no. This is NOT a job search and a false attempt to make it look like he’s looking for work. Oh did I mention that it’s also raining during the poop water tour the employee let’s them stand in some building for shelter. This is where Pole decides to have a serious conversation about her wanting to go home, it ends with a let’s both go back to Brazil.


Jess and Coltee fight some more he “comes clean” about Vanessa living there she breaks up with him. Also according to mama Debbie it;s Jess’s fault that coltee is sending out d!ck pics. Jessica was very nice towards Debbie considering the circumstances. Then Jess meets up with Larissa and basically like you’re right about him and they laugh about his small d!ck. We also find out that Vanessa gifted him a groupon when he was married to Larissa. So Vanessa has quite the history with him. He’s also recently been photographed with Vanessa. Also in news no one wants Coltee started a fans only. #truestory.

Kalaini gets Asuelu to go to therapy with her he wanted a male Samoan therapist which is hard to find in Utah, they settle for a white male and a Samoan translator. I don’t really feel like they accomplished anything with this visit other than Asuelu was angry at Kalaini for breaking things off with his family without him and realizing that she’s over this marriage if he doesn’t shape up.

Mykool swindles big Ang with her bridal bouquet instead of cake. They’re going on with the wedding. The hairdresser seems like actor who was hired to do hair, he nearly burns her several times with the flat iron, then puts her hair up in a sloppy bun and brings out a ponytail wig lol.

Elizabeths family confronts Andrie again about his past, she acts surprised by it. I feel like this is 100% a act for a storyline. Her family is freaking exhausting and I feel like Andrie doesn’t receive enough credit for what he puts up with. Especially since all of the people raging on him all have criminal records for DWI, drug use/possession, and failure to pay child support. He peaced out because he didn’t want to be a part of a corrupt system. And I also believe that they’ve discussed it before and none of this is new information to her.

Tania fights with more of Syngin’s family and friends. I honestly tune out when I hear her voice because she whines so much about how she is the victim of Syngin not doing enough for her and what she want’s when she herself Literally dose nothing. And complaining to all of his family and friends is not helping her case, it;s pretty evident that they don’t have a high opinion of her based on their last encounter with her. She‘s simply digging her hole deeper than it already was.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Was that a tatoo on Angela's breast peaking out from wedding gown? (Or a pack of cigarettes?)  

Agree with you on Andrei - I am beginning to feel sympathy for him, something I thought I never would.  I agree the whole thing seems scripted.

Agree with you Tania too, she keeps expecting to find sympathy from his his friends and family and as you point out, what does she do?  Her last great job ambition was to become a herbalist/witch doctor.  I think she's ragging on Syngin to get a steady job so she can get pregnant and stay home with the baby.

Kalani was right to put her foot down and say we can't give money to his family (and I think Asuelo is ok with that ) but she crossed the line when she said they have to break off contact with his family.  Its his decision if he wants to continue a relationship with his toxic mother and sisters.  He doesn't have bring her or the kids. or he could simply bring the kids.  One therapy session is not going to do it.  I wouldn't be surprised if she didn't divorce him.  She got what she wanted - kids.

Why anyone would want to be with Colte is beyond comprehension.  He's disgusting.


----------



## livethelake

No words...


----------



## pixiejenna

I’ve seen both pictures on Reddit but I was trying to spare us the eye gouging when I mentioned that he started a fans only LOL. How much money on mama Debbie taking the pictures?


----------



## livethelake

pixiejenna said:


> I’ve seen both pictures on Reddit but I was trying to spare us the eye gouging when I mentioned that he started a fans only LOL. How much money on mama Debbie taking the pictures?



LOL.  I should have posted a warning with the pics.  I think mama Deb is the odds on favorite for photographer.  But Vanessa as an option is not far behind.


----------



## pixiejenna

Good point mama Debbie is the director and Vanessa is doing the work tag team lol.


----------



## rockhollow

Even though I didn't want to see those photos of Coltee, after reading about the whole saga, I did look 
I'm repulsed at the idea that Debbie took those photos, but suppose it was because they have such a creepy relationship.
Coltee makes me think about people that have a fedish about being a baby( I saw a show about it) and act and dress like one, with someone else playing the parent - oh wait, Debbie who is probably his partner is his parent!
And I also can't thinking about where Coltee keeps getting all the women interested in him.
Wasn't surprised that production made us watch a segment with Jess with Larissa comparing notes.
Sadly instead of shaming Coltee, he was probably extra excited about it.

Every time a start to feeling a tiny spark of humanity in Angela, she crushes it. She says one of the first human things I've heard from her about MAYBE being drunk the night of the bachelor party and maybe said too much and then crying over her flowers, it fades and we see bully Ang come back. She is really just a nasty, controlling b**ch. To her credit (HA!!) she treats everyone equally as bad.
Even her so called best friend, she barks commands to and treat like an employee ( I wanted to use a stronger word but it would just get bleeped).
I couldn't believe any of her strong emotions she was trying to show us the day of the wedding - she wasn't wrestling with her feelings if she was doing the right thing or not - she just wanted more TV time.


----------



## rockhollow

Again, I had a hard time with the Pole and Karine scenes, because of knowing what's happening with them real time. I usually try to steer away from what's happening with the couples real time, like to watch the drama progress with the show, but the situation with Karine is not entertainment for a reality show anymore.
Everything Pole does seems so controlling and manipulative. He's seething that she went to a lawyer without his knowledge and knows he's maybe not so in total control as he thought.
That whole taking her to the sewage treatment plant was his  trying to manipulate her, and then those empty promises of taking her to Brazil. It just  broke my heart to see those genuine smiles from her at the thought of going home to the safety of her family.


----------



## arnott

livethelake said:


> View attachment 4840819
> View attachment 4840820
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No words...



OMG!      Who the hell would pay money for this?!


----------



## arnott

rockhollow said:


> Again, I had a hard time with the Pole and Karine scenes, because of knowing what's happening with them real time. I usually try to steer away from what's happening with the couples real time, like to watch the drama progress with the show, but the situation with Karine is not entertainment for a reality show anymore.
> Everything Pole does seems so controlling and manipulative. He's seething that she went to a lawyer without his knowledge and knows he's maybe not so in total control as he thought.
> That whole taking her to the sewage treatment plant was his  trying to manipulate her, and *then those empty promises of taking her to Brazil. It just  broke my heart to see those genuine smiles from her at the thought of going home to the safety of her family.*



I saw on Instagram that Paul is in Brazil now, preparing a house for Karine's arrival.


----------



## rockhollow

arnott said:


> I saw on Instagram that Paul is in Brazil now, preparing a house for Karine's arrival.



I did too, and that really creeped me out. He can't get access to her wherever she's hiding in the US, and I bet he's hoping to bounce on her if she returns to Brazil.
Pole is a predator and doesn't like that his prey got away.
People just disappear in foreign countries all the time - watch out Pole!


----------



## pixiejenna

I also read that he;s in Brazil while Karine is in the US today. I find it odd that he’s “preparing” a home for her and the baby. Would you want to stay in any home that Pole prepared considering one of the complaints she had in her restraining order was he had cameras all over the home. I feel like he has another motive to be in Brazil like finding legal help for his protection/rights if she were to go back. Also how can someone who doesn’t work can afford to fly to Brazil and fund/furnish a home there?


----------



## TC1

pixiejenna said:


> I also read that he;s in Brazil while Karine is in the US today. I find it odd that he’s “preparing” a home for her and the baby. Would you want to stay in any home that Pole prepared considering one of the complaints she had in her restraining order was he had cameras all over the home. I feel like he has another motive to be in Brazil like finding legal help for his protection/rights if she were to go back. Also how can someone who doesn’t work can afford to fly to Brazil and fund/furnish a home there?


Agreed, he's posted multiple times that he doesn't ever expect to see his children again. I think he's just there because it's cheaper to live there and if Karine goes after him legally..he's conveniently already out of the country.


----------



## pixiejenna

At some point he’d have to come back to the US for his restraining order case. She has a temporary order against him with covid it will probably take a while for them to go to court for a more permanent order. If he fails to show for the restraining order case would he automatically lose the case? She’s essentially stuck in the country until this is resolved because she can’t take her son out of the country without Paul’s written permission which we know he won’t give. Maybe he’s in Brazil to keep her hostage in the US since he knows that she wants to go back home. And while he’s there he’s seeking legal advice for what he can do to make things hard for her whenever she is able to go home.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> I also read that he;s in Brazil while Karine is in the US today. I find it odd that he’s “preparing” a home for her and the baby. Would you want to stay in any home that Pole prepared considering one of the complaints she had in her restraining order was he had cameras all over the home. I feel like he has another motive to be in Brazil like finding legal help for his protection/rights if she were to go back. Also how can someone who doesn’t work can afford to fly to Brazil and fund/furnish a home there?



Apparently Paul is selling his personalized video messages for $35.00 each!



			https://www.cameo.com/pauljasonstaehle


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> I also read that he;s in Brazil while Karine is in the US today. I find it odd that he’s “preparing” a home for her and the baby. Would you want to stay in any home that Pole prepared considering *one of the complaints she had in her restraining order was he had cameras all over the home.* I feel like he has another motive to be in Brazil like finding legal help for his protection/rights if she were to go back. Also how can someone who doesn’t work can afford to fly to Brazil and fund/furnish a home there?



What?!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pixiejenna said:


> At some point he’d have to come back to the US for his restraining order case. She has a temporary order against him with covid it will probably take a while for them to go to court for a more permanent order. If he fails to show for the restraining order case would he automatically lose the case? She’s essentially stuck in the country until this is resolved because she can’t take her son out of the country without Paul’s written permission which we know he won’t give. Maybe he’s in Brazil to keep her hostage in the US since he knows that she wants to go back home. And while he’s there he’s seeking legal advice for what he can do to make things hard for her whenever she is able to go home.


I can't see him having the smarts or the money to seek legal advice in Brazil about what to do.  I assume he's on some sort of tourist visa, so at some point he will be kicked out of Brazil? Does Karine have her Green Card yet?


----------



## limom

Darcie and Stacey’s  show is a hot mess.com.
How on earth, can those two go around with those thing on their head?
Darcie need meds. It is not normal to cry that much. Her new dude is gross and who told him he was good looking? Nice body but that high pony tail is weird.
As far as Coltee naked pictures, who is he sending those pics to?
He is ugly, out of shape and he has very little to work with.
Also, why are those girls falling for that dude, he is cheap and an azzhole and he has the mother from hell. I can see the first victim but the red head? For what? A green card? Not worth it.


----------



## rockhollow

limom said:


> Darcie and Stacey’s  show is a hot mess.com.
> How on earth, can those two go around with those thing on their head?
> Darcie need meds. It is not normal to cry that much. Her new dude is gross and who told him he was good looking? Nice body but that high pony tail is weird.
> As far as Coltee naked pictures, who is he sending those pics to?
> He is ugly, out of shape and he has very little to work with.
> Also, why are those girls falling for that dude, he is cheap and an azzhole and he has the mother from hell. I can see the first victim but the red head? For what? A green card? Not worth it.



I have been watching Darcey and Stacey. I was going to start a thread about them, but just wasn't sure if anyone else here has been watching.
I liked that we got more background on the twins - makes their sometimes bizarre behaviour make more sense - they didn't fit in during their younger years, and are trying to relive that time.
It was kind of sad to hear they were bullied and treated poorly during high school.
But that said, they crazy way they act now is not appealing.
All that plastic surgery and hair extensions is not a good look. I don't know how they can look in the mirror and think they look good.
And then chasing young men, who all just seem to be looking for sugar mamas - kind of sad!


----------



## arnott

limom said:


> *Darcie and Stacey’s  show is a hot mess.com.*
> How on earth, can those two go around with those thing on their head?
> Darcie need meds. It is not normal to cry that much. Her new dude is gross and who told him he was good looking? Nice body but that high pony tail is weird.
> As far as Coltee naked pictures, who is he sending those pics to?
> He is ugly, out of shape and he has very little to work with.
> Also, why are those girls falling for that dude, he is cheap and an azzhole and he has the mother from hell. I can see the first victim but the red head? For what? A green card? Not worth it.



Do you enjoy watching Darcey ice skating?    And shaving in the shower?  All that body make up she put on after, I wonder if it rubbed off onto the bedsheets!


----------



## limom

arnott said:


> Do you enjoy watching Darcey ice skating?    And shaving in the shower?  All that body make up she put on after, I wonder if it rubbed off onto the bedsheets!


I enjoyed the fall
The worst is Darcey keeping her turtleneck in bed and asking if she looked good!


rockhollow said:


> I have been watching Darcey and Stacey. I was going to start a thread about them, but just wasn't sure if anyone else here has been watching.
> I liked that we got more background on the twins - makes their sometimes bizarre behaviour make more sense - they didn't fit in during their younger years, and are trying to relive that time.
> It was kind of sad to hear they were bullied and treated poorly during high school.
> But that said, they crazy way they act now is not appealing.
> All that plastic surgery and hair extensions is not a good look. I don't know how they can look in the mirror and think they look good.
> And then chasing young men, who all just seem to be looking for sugar mamas - kind of sad!


Agreed. I had no clue that they had a brother that passed away. 
The daughters seem grounded considering they live in cookooville.


----------



## TC1

Georgi just wants his 15 mins of fame like the rest of these fools. I googled Bulgarian Rose Oil for the hell of it. You can get it online for about $26 for the size her gave her  more expensive than Gold my ass.
Darcey isn't even able to hold a conversation. She either narrates the scenes she's in or makes stupid faces.


----------



## bisousx

Georgi is hot. He gives off serious gigolo vibes lol


----------



## rockhollow

yes arnott, I did enjoy seeing Darcey ice skating. It was like watching the twins play tennis in the first episode - especially hearing Darcey explain how fit and active they were.   It was a miracle that Darcey didn't put out a eye with her huge breasts bouncing around, and good she fell on her butt while skating -if she'd fallen on her front she could have burst a boob.
Those daughters must be long suffering - their mothers antics must be hard to take at times. They seem like good level headed girls, I don't know if I could have been so kind being out with Darcey anywhere in public. I wonder how much ribbing they take from friends who what the show. 

At least in the latest episode, Darcey kept her crying to a minimum, she'll have to make it up next week when I image Georgie will be trying to make a quick escape from the hotel room before Darcey starts making wedding plans.

I am quite repulsed by people getting into their beds in their street clothes. Georgie had his pants on and we didn't see but probably his socks as well.
And although Darcey said she was going into the bathroom to freshen up before bed, when she came out it looked like all she did was remove her pants and shoes. Was she planning on sleeping and doing the jiggy jiggy in that turtleneck bodysuit? I wonder if she's like a cat and leaves clumps of hair everywhere?


----------



## rockhollow

Larissa's new face


----------



## TC1

rockhollow said:


> Larissa's new face
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842129


Serious Michael Jackson vibes.


----------



## limom

I just don’t get what the hell she is doing. She was a pretty girl and now she looks like every single insta girl.
Crazy.
Meanwhile, Coltee believes that he is a stud and god’s gift to women everywhere.


----------



## TC1

limom said:


> I just don’t get what the hell she is doing. She was a pretty girl and now she looks like every single insta girl.
> Crazy.
> Meanwhile, Coltee believes that he is a stud and god’s gift to women everywhere.


All that money spent and still she uses a filter to post pics of herself


----------



## arnott

limom said:


> *I enjoyed the fall*
> The worst is Darcey keeping her turtleneck in bed and asking if she looked good!
> 
> Agreed. *I had no clue that they had a brother that passed away.*
> The daughters seem grounded considering they live in cookooville.



 

You mean that bodysuit and then asking Georgi if she looked snatched?! 

Remember they visited his grave in the regular show?


----------



## limom

arnott said:


> You mean that bodysuit and then asking Georgi if she looked snatched?!
> 
> Remember they visited his grave in the regular show?


Nope. I had no clue that they had a brother.


----------



## arnott

rockhollow said:


> yes arnott, I did enjoy seeing Darcey ice skating. It was like watching the twins play tennis in the first episode - especially hearing Darcey explain how fit and active they were.   It was a miracle that Darcey didn't put out a eye with her huge breasts bouncing around, and good she fell on her butt while skating -if she'd fallen on her front she could have burst a boob.
> Those daughters must be long suffering - their mothers antics must be hard to take at times. They seem like good level headed girls, I don't know if I could have been so kind being out with Darcey anywhere in public. I wonder how much ribbing they take from friends who what the show.
> 
> At least in the latest episode, Darcey kept her crying to a minimum, she'll have to make it up next week when I image Georgie will be trying to make a quick escape from the hotel room before Darcey starts making wedding plans.
> 
> I am quite repulsed by people getting into their beds in their street clothes. Georgie had his pants on and we didn't see but probably his socks as well.
> And although Darcey said she was going into the bathroom to freshen up before bed, when she came out it looked like all she did was remove her pants and shoes. Was she planning on sleeping and doing the jiggy jiggy in that turtleneck bodysuit? *I wonder if she's like a cat and leaves clumps of hair everywhere?*



What about all that hair in the trunk of her car she stuffed into a plastic Forever 21 bag?     "Hm, use that later!"


----------



## arnott

So  Stacey claims to have dressed many celebrities with their House of 11 line!   I'd like to know which ones!


----------



## arnott

rockhollow said:


> Larissa's new face
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842129



Holy Joker lips!


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> Serious Michael Jackson vibes.



Is it the triangular nostrils?


----------



## arnott

bisousx said:


> Georgi is hot. He gives off serious *gigolo vibes* lol



I can see him working as an escort to make money!


----------



## arnott

Georgi with that high ponytail reminds me of Goro from Mortal Kombat!


----------



## bisousx

arnott said:


> I can see him working as an escort to make money!



He is a beautiful man who is a tad too smooth with his game. Another red flag was when he mentioned how nice it is when a girlfriend can "support" him. 

Also,


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> What?!



Here’s a link with a copy of what he posted to his Instagram I don’t want to post it because it can be triggering for DV victims, it was most likely filled out by the translator. 

I just changed the link because I didn’t want the actual order posted because it can be triggering I didn’t realize it still posted the order but this link has the info, for those who want to see it.


----------



## Black Elite

Could someone explain Darcey's Birkin to me from when she meets Georgi in NYC? Is that a crossbody strap attached to the sangles?


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Here’s a link with a copy of what he posted to his Instagram I don’t want to post it because it can be triggering for DV victims, it was most likely filled out by the translator.
> 
> I just changed the link because I didn’t want the actual order posted because it can be triggering I didn’t realize it still posted the order but this link has the info, for those who want to see it.




Thanks!   It was posted by "40% of excited, 70% of not really", one of my favourite Asuelu quotes!      Also, why does the police report look like it was handwritten by a 5 year old?


----------



## arnott

Black Elite said:


> Could someone explain Darcey's Birkin to me from when she meets Georgi in NYC? Is that a crossbody strap attached to the sangles?



I thought all her stuff is fake.


----------



## limom

pixiejenna said:


> Here’s a link with a copy of what he posted to his Instagram I don’t want to post it because it can be triggering for DV victims, it was most likely filled out by the translator.
> 
> I just changed the link because I didn’t want the actual order posted because it can be triggering I didn’t realize it still posted the order but this link has the info, for those who want to see it.



I wonder if he also forced Karine  to be on fans only. what an azzhole.


Black Elite said:


> Could someone explain Darcey's Birkin to me from when she meets Georgi in NYC? Is that a crossbody strap attached to the sangles?


It is the Chinatown special edition.


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> Thanks!   It was posted by "40% of excited, 70% of not really", one of my favourite Asuelu quotes!      Also, why does the police report look like it was handwritten by a 5 year old?



It was most likely filed out by a translator or another law enforcement officer writing down what the translator is saying. By law they must provide a interpreter for those in need. Most police officers are also trained to write in all capital letters to ensure that what they write is clear and easy to read. If they print in lower case or use cursive and it could hard to interpret and could be the difference in a case being dismissed or prosecuted.

My favorite Asuelu quote is “the best of the best” love been telling my cats that they’re the best of the best since lol.



limom said:


> I wonder if he also forced Karine  to be on fans only. what an azzhole.
> 
> It is the Chinatown special edition.



It wouldn’t surprise me based on how he came out on social media asking if he should “allow“ her to do it for her self esteem. I think that he didn’t really care so much if she did it as much as he cared about having control over it. As long as he has full access to what’s posted  he’s all for pimping her out. Then he can also claim that she’s cheating on him with all her fans whenever he feels like so it;s a win win for him.

Darcy is a walking Chinatown special from her hair down to her feet.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

rockhollow said:


> Larissa's new face
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842129


well she's attaining her dream of looking like a blow up sex doll.  (My god those lips!!) Aren't their ethical plastic surgeon out there who say no to this kind of crap?


----------



## Black Elite

arnott said:


> I thought all her stuff is fake.





limom said:


> I wonder if he also forced Karine  to be on fans only. what an azzhole.
> 
> It is the Chinatown special edition.



That makes a lot more sense! I’m surprised they’re so bold as to splash themselves in labels, only for it all to be fake, all over international television!


----------



## limom

Black Elite said:


> That makes a lot more sense! I’m surprised they’re so bold as to splash themselves in labels, only for it all to be fake, all over international television!


The Silva twins are fake all the way(in a good way in my view)


----------



## Black Elite

limom said:


> The Silva twins are fake all the way(in a good way in my view)


 lol this is so true, but I’m so here for it. I can’t get enough!


----------



## zen1965

limom said:


> The Silva twins are fake all the way(in a good way in my view)



In a good way? 
I almost always agree with you, but I have to draw a line here...


----------



## limom

zen1965 said:


> In a good way?
> I almost always agree with you, but I have to draw a line here...


Meaning that they are not pretending to be authentic, fake hair, fake boobies, fake lips. They are unapologetically fake as opposed to the Kardashian’s for example.


----------



## rockhollow

thanks arnott for that posting. Pole is a cunning predator and is trying everything possible to control the situation with Karine. I am so glad that Karine and her son have escaped his grip, and hope she can stay away from him.
I know that to begin with, she was actively involved with wanting to be with Pole, but I think she was looking for an escape from her life in Brazil and would have gone with pretty much anyone - she was young and naive, and didn't really think how things could go so wrong.
I am willing to cut her some slack, certainly more so that some of the other couples on these show, who are much more worldly and go into these relationships anyways.

Like Tania and Singen (sp?). She was fully aware what he was about and chose to ignore that and bring him to the US, marry him, and now cry foul.
With their trip to SA, meeting his family and friends, the true story is coming out. She had this fairy tale story that she wanted her life to be, and choose Syngin, someone that was nothing like her fairy tale image and thought somehow he would miraculously change into this perfect mate for her (but not her soul mate)


----------



## lulilu

I want to feel sorry/sympathy for Darcy's unquenchable need for love and affection.  But when she jumps into bed with someone she just met, while on national television, and gets filmed in a "morning after" shot with that smug smile on her face, she loses me.  No respect.

Otherwise she is just a ditz.  The scene with her "cleaning" her car -- with a massive handful of paper towels that appeared to be doing nothing, all the fake hair just lying around in the back of her car, all the fake Cartier, Chanel, LB, etc. -- ugh.  I just want to shake her, get her to wash her hair (after she takes out the extensions), put on some less than skin tight leather clothes, she might approach normality.  Of course, she should get rid of the bovine boobs and she would look much thinner.


----------



## TC1

"Do I look snatched?" No Darcey, you look effin ridiculous


----------



## arnott

I don't know how Darcey and Stacey expect to be taken seriously with their Fashion Line with all the tacky cheap fake crap they wear!


----------



## rockhollow

Love all the comments ^^^. Thank goodness I am home alone, cause I am crying laughing.
As always the show is just ok, it the delightful chat that I look forward to   

Well unfortunately have had to see Darcey before in a morning after shot, always trying to look all coy. But we know she's spent quite a bit of time in the bathroom fixing the make-up. Could she possibly sleep with all that make-up and lashes on? (I am really asking, never really ever wore make-up)
I can't look away while watching the twins, every single scene is almost more outrageous than the last.


----------



## limom

Darcey does not take herself seriously either. She is on the joke The comments on her instagram are so freaking mean. Wow.
This cracked me up.


----------



## TC1

^^ what's "being a Darcey"


----------



## september1985

love Darcey and Stacey! they are so extra. I also wondered about all the designer items they wear, but has anyone browsed through the House of 11 website? its all knock offs/inspired...








						House of Eleven by Silva Twins
					

Founded by Darcey and Stacey Silva in honor of their brother Michael Silva. Find clothes and accessories inspired by Darcey's and Stacey's iconic style.



					houseofeleven.com


----------



## shiba

I was hoping it would be a bit more comedic instead of just "dramatic" and a bunch of ugly cry. The 1st episode where Stacey changes her shoes at the airport and then nearly falls was hilarious. I couldn't get through the next 2 episodes.


----------



## minnnea

lulilu said:


> I want to feel sorry/sympathy for Darcy's unquenchable need for love and affection.  But when she jumps into bed with someone she just met, while on national television, and gets filmed in a "morning after" shot with that smug smile on her face, she loses me.  No respect.
> 
> Otherwise she is just a ditz.  The scene with her "cleaning" her car -- with a massive handful of paper towels that appeared to be doing nothing, all the fake hair just lying around in the back of her car, all the fake Cartier, Chanel, LB, etc. -- ugh.  I just want to shake her, get her to wash her hair (after she takes out the extensions), put on some less than skin tight leather clothes, she might approach normality.  Of course, she should get rid of the bovine boobs and she would look much thinner.



I in a sense I love her character and behind all that make up she actually seems very genuine. I sort of love people who are over top - because lets face it I believe women like her get judged very easily. But at the same tame I can 100 % agree with your latter paragraph.

This does answer my pondering, I wondered if some of her stuff was fake. I think she did have some really good looking CC vintage/LV stuff that seemed like very good fakes or even auth...


----------



## arnott

label.hoe said:


> love Darcey and Stacey! they are so extra. I also wondered about all the designer items they wear, but has anyone browsed through the House of 11 website? its all knock offs/inspired...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House of Eleven by Silva Twins
> 
> 
> Founded by Darcey and Stacey Silva in honor of their brother Michael Silva. Find clothes and accessories inspired by Darcey's and Stacey's iconic style.
> 
> 
> 
> houseofeleven.com



I see the Hermie Bag is sold out!    









						XL Hermie Bag
					

Imported Vegan Leather Polyester Lining Handbag Features: Zipper Closure, Vegan Leather Strap & Silva Collection Logo Measures 8" length x 22" width x 15" height



					houseofeleven.com


----------



## rockhollow

goodness, I'll be glad when this pandemic is over and we can go out and resume our lives. I just had too much time home alone.  
Sorry ladies, just couldn't resist.


----------



## pixiejenna

This clip of tomorrow OMFG Asuelu’s mom is the worst. She wants Kalani to know that Asuelu will divorce her will scare her into being a good wife. All she wants is for him to be a strong boy, ironically he’s actually standing up to his mom in defense of his wife something tells me he has never stood up to his mom before. He also mentions his kids and yet again she dosen;t care about them she onot cares about the fact he won;t give her all his money. I can’t wait to see the two families meeting up because Low will lay down the law on this BS.


----------



## arnott

rockhollow said:


> goodness, I'll be glad when this pandemic is over and we can go out and resume our lives. I just had too much time home alone.
> Sorry ladies, just couldn't resist.
> 
> View attachment 4845141



Are you trying to make us all sick?!


----------



## rockhollow

pixiejenna said:


> This clip of tomorrow OMFG Asuelu’s mom is the worst. She wants Kalani to know that Asuelu will divorce her will scare her into being a good wife. All she wants is for him to be a strong boy, ironically he’s actually standing up to his mom in defense of his wife something tells me he has never stood up to his mom before. He also mentions his kids and yet again she dosen;t care about them she onot cares about the fact he won;t give her all his money. I can’t wait to see the two families meeting up because Low will lay down the law on this BS.




Wow, this does not look good. Didn't we see in the beginning of Asuelu and Kalani, that Asuelu say that he wasn't raised by his mother? And that he didn't really have a relationship with her and wanted one?
How long has the mom been in the US - I wonder when she was last in Samoa?
I can certainly understand helping your parents, but when the mom said she wanted some of the money to send home to the church, that was too much - and now saying that she wants Asuelu to threaten Kalani with divorce, that woman is crazy!
Not that I am at all fond of Asuelu, but that kind of emotional blackmail by his mother is so unacceptable.


----------



## TC1

Asuelu has a sister that's deaf..yet no one know's how to sign? she just sits there and tries to follow along? that's very sad.
Again, big Ang overshares about her sex life..gross. I can't stand the constant "sissy" crap with her friend Jo. It was also so random that she waited until after the wedding to mention she hopes Michael isn't using her for a green card. Must have been running low on footage and asked her to bring this nonsense up.
Charlie sure seems jealous of all the cash Chuck spends on Libby and Andrei. Can't really say i blame him if he does have 7 kids and shows favoritism like that.


----------



## pixiejenna

So Elizabeth and Andrie wedding was full of drama. First her sister Jen dose her make up I don’t know why her own makeup is awful. Elizabeth’s make was bad but looked way better for the reception. They make fun of Elizabeth’s traditional wedding dress and shame her for making them late for the wedding. Jen’s in charge demanding they all get in the car and they can tell her how nice she looks in on the car ride there. The service was in Moldovan and her brother and dad were rude during it. The reception was insane and a great to watch. Her dad makes an announcement that the Americans  want to talk gives a lame speech about how he accepts andrie into their family. Then her drunk brother takes the mic and complains of Andrie of taking money from the family. He was drunk as a skunk and refused to eat the “weird” Moldovan food like salmon and shrimp. Basically her whole family is the literal the prime example of the ugly American.

I think that Charlie is more upset that Chuck is helping Elizabeth and Andrie out because he feels entitled to chucks money. At the end of the day it[s chucks money and he can do what he wants with it. I feel like he’s crying about his perceived inheritance possibly being smaller than what he wants because of Chuck helping them out. He might also feel slighted because fathers generally help out their daughters financially more so than their sons. I was never a Andrie fan but watching how hideously ugly her family is in general and how they treat him, even after they;ve been married for a few years and have a child together. I have a lot more respect for him to be honest, you can see that he is pissed but not acting on it even with them intentionally provoking him.

big Ang and mykul get married. As much as w3’ve always believed he[s in it for the green card he seems to legit seem to be happy. this wedding was also really nice. Big Ang begrudgingly sais she’d honer and obey him lol. She gets a call from her daughter that her mom is unresponsive and a ambulance is there. As much as I’m not a fan of her I do feel bad about this because her mom is so ill and she’ll feel awful if she’s away when she passes.

For reasons beyond me Asuelu has his family come out. His ungrateful mom is upset that Kalani wasn’t at the airport with him to greet her. Asuelu actually lays stands up to his mom for his family and I respect him for that. His sister who is deaf is there but has no idea what’s going on. his other sister Tammy who threatened Kalani is coming later. both his mom and Tammy think that they should be divorced. They have the group family dinner and they get heated about the money debate, Low lays down the law and Asuelu’s mom realized that even though she thought that she would get him on her side he will not ever be on her side. After she realizes she’s not going to get her way she gives a half ass apology and Kalani accepts it and apologizes to her too. Tammy how is not going to apologize because she did nothing wrong, when she demands money and threatened her brothers wife.

Coltee has lost some weight and is working out at an outdoor gym, he throws up in the garbage can. He has a rent a friend come and give him life advice. Also Vanessa has moved out too.


Larissa goes and gets her boobs and nose done. she comes out of the procedures very out of it. Ericee l0ads her up in his car and she looks like a ragdoll being tossed. He brings her into her bed and starts freaking out about taking care of her. He claims that it made him realize how much he cares about her, he didn’t realize how much work it would be to take care of her.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pixiejenna said:


> So Elizabeth and Andrie wedding was full of drama. First her sister Jen dose her make up I don’t know why her own makeup is awful. Elizabeth’s make was bad but looked way better for the reception. They make fun of Elizabeth’s traditional wedding dress and shame her for making them late for the wedding. Jen’s in charge demanding they all get in the car and they can tell her how nice she looks in on the car ride there. The service was in Moldovan and her brother and dad were rude during it. The reception was insane and a great to watch. Her dad makes an announcement that the Americans  want to talk gives a lame speech about how he accepts andrie into their family. Then her drunk brother takes the mic and complains of Andrie of taking money from the family. He was drunk as a skunk and refused to eat the “weird” Moldovan food like salmon and shrimp. Basically her whole family is the literal the prime example of the ugly American.
> 
> I think that Charlie is more upset that Chuck is helping Elizabeth and Andrie out because he feels entitled to chucks money. At the end of the day it[s chucks money and he can do what he wants with it. I feel like he’s crying about his perceived inheritance possibly being smaller than what he wants because of Chuck helping them out. He might also feel slighted because fathers generally help out their daughters financially more so than their sons. I was never a Andrie fan but watching how hideously ugly her family is in general and how they treat him, even after they;ve been married for a few years and have a child together. I have a lot more respect for him to be honest, you can see that he is pissed but not acting on it even with them intentionally provoking him.
> 
> big Ang and mykul get married. As much as w3’ve always believed he[s in it for the green card he seems to legit seem to be happy. this wedding was also really nice. Big Ang begrudgingly sais she’d honer and obey him lol. She gets a call from her daughter that her mom is unresponsive and a ambulance is there. As much as I’m not a fan of her I do feel bad about this because her mom is so ill and she’ll feel awful if she’s away when she passes.
> 
> For reasons beyond me Asuelu has his family come out. His ungrateful mom is upset that Kalani wasn’t at the airport with him to greet her. Asuelu actually lays stands up to his mom for his family and I respect him for that. His sister who is deaf is there but has no idea what’s going on. his other sister Tammy who threatened Kalani is coming later. both his mom and Tammy think that they should be divorced. They have the group family dinner and they get heated about the money debate, Low lays down the law and Asuelu’s mom realized that even though she thought that she would get him on her side he will not ever be on her side. After she realizes she’s not going to get her way she gives a half ass apology and Kalani accepts it and apologizes to her too. Tammy how is not going to apologize because she did nothing wrong, when she demands money and threatened her brothers wife.
> 
> Coltee has lost some weight and is working out at an outdoor gym, he throws up in the garbage can. He has a rent a friend come and give him life advice. Also Vanessa has moved out too.
> 
> 
> Larissa goes and gets her boobs and nose done. she comes out of the procedures very out of it. Ericee l0ads her up in his car and she looks like a ragdoll being tossed. He brings her into her bed and starts freaking out about taking care of her. He claims that it made him realize how much he cares about her, he didn’t realize how much work it would be to take care of her.


I thought Elizabeth looked very pretty in her traditional Moldvan wedding dress. Her family is the absolute worse.  Her father should have pulled the mic from Charlie instead of letting him go on in the drunken insulting speech.  I'm with you, never a fan of Andrei but after seeing what he has to put up with in this family.....

Bored with Larissa and Coltee story - why are they even on - their 5 minutes of fame are over. I certainly don't want to see them.  I feel sorry for Asuelu, that is one dsyfunctional family he comes from.


----------



## TC1

I'm just tired of the 'send money to Samoa" line. You all live in the States. Stop.


----------



## limom

Did Angela’s mother pass away?
Yep, Elizabeth and her entire family looked great in traditional costume


----------



## TC1

limom said:


> Did Angela’s mother pass away?
> Yep, Elizabeth and her entire family looked great in traditional costume
> View attachment 4848815


Yes, Ang's mom passed..but I believe it was after she got home.


----------



## rockhollow

I love that photo. I think Libby looked beautiful in her traditional outfit, and Andrie and the baby too.
It was terrible of Libby's family to try and make fun of her in the outfit - but expected from her crappy family.
And sadly, her whole family is doing nothing for the reputation of travelling Americans. They are so closed minded about a different cultures.
Big Chuck continues to allow his kids to act so inappropriately, and I thinks secretly eggs them on.
Charlie should have been sent home long ago.
They could all see how drunk he was at the reception, anyone in their family should have taken that microphone away from him, but again I think they are secretly wanted him to try and ruin the reception.


----------



## rockhollow

Asuelu and Kalani
I think the deaf sister can read lips and knows what's going on. In the hotel room when Asuelu was telling the mom how he felt, she was watching him and nodding her head in agreement with what he was saying.
to me, it seems so unbelievable that the sister and no one in the family can talk sign language.

I don't think anything really got solved at the family dinner. Maybe more when on that wasn't filmed, but I didn't see either sides really understanding or agreeing with the other side.
I didn't believe that apology from the mom, I think she just saw that she was going to lose any support from Asuelu and switched tactics.
I'm sure that TLC paid for that trip otherwise I bet Asuelu's family wouldn't have come.
I would have liked to see Low talk to them in Samoa - I wonder if he's still fluent in the language?


----------



## rockhollow

I think this is the first episode that we have seen without Ang yelling.
The wedding was sweet, Ang was almost likeable.
I also believe that Michol loves and wants to be with Ang, not just for the green card (but that will be a bonus for him if it happens).
I kind of hope they can make a go of it, not the relationship for me, but like the Aunty said, if Micheal is good with it, that's what counts.

I fast forwarded through all the Larissa scenes, I'm really not interested in her PS, and don't for a minute really believe that she's actually in a relationship with Ericee. 
And really, now that Jess is gone, Coltee has no storyline for this show - Coltee has no friends, he must have had to pay that man to be on the show as his friend.


----------



## limom

I also hope that Michol makes it here. After all he went thru, he will be an asset to Angela and this country for sure. I laughed when he mentioned the Nigerian hustle.
 Those two birds are well suited for one another and unless they are superb actors, they look like they sincerely love one another...
Coltee is gross, he is going to ruin the pillow talk..


----------



## rockhollow

oh goodness, Coltee and Debbie are going to be on pillow talk - that's a big yuck. But then I also really don't like the pink haired one and her Oklahoma husband and really disliked when Chantel's mom and brother were on. I sure wish they would bring the brothers back on - they had great comments.
I'm hating this long delay until we get TOW back on, the couples storyline were heating up and I want to see what happening.


----------



## pixiejenna

rockhollow said:


> Asuelu and Kalani
> I think the deaf sister can read lips and knows what's going on. In the hotel room when Asuelu was telling the mom how he felt, she was watching him and nodding her head in agreement with what he was saying.
> to me, it seems so unbelievable that the sister and no one in the family can talk sign language.
> 
> I don't think anything really got solved at the family dinner. Maybe more when on that wasn't filmed, but I didn't see either sides really understanding or agreeing with the other side.
> I didn't believe that apology from the mom, I think she just saw that she was going to lose any support from Asuelu and switched tactics.
> I'm sure that TLC paid for that trip otherwise I bet Asuelu's family wouldn't have come.
> I would have liked to see Low talk to them in Samoa - I wonder if he's still fluent in the language?



I also don’t buy Asuelu’s mom’s apology either I think she changed her tune because she realized that she will not win against Low. She was banking on getting him on her side and when that didn’t happen she said whatever she thought would make the conversation end as quickly as possible.



rockhollow said:


> I think this is the first episode that we have seen without Ang yelling.
> The wedding was sweet, Ang was almost likeable.
> I also believe that Michol loves and wants to be with Ang, not just for the green card (but that will be a bonus for him if it happens).
> I kind of hope they can make a go of it, not the relationship for me, but like the Aunty said, if Micheal is good with it, that's what counts.
> 
> I fast forwarded through all the Larissa scenes, I'm really not interested in her PS, and don't for a minute really believe that she's actually in a relationship with Ericee.
> And really, now that Jess is gone, Coltee has no storyline for this show - Coltee has no friends, he must have had to pay that man to be on the show as his friend.



No one buys that Larissa and Ericee relationship he gives off major gay vibes, he also has a fans only. I think that she’s in it for a SL and the money in a round about way, TLC can’t pay her but they can pay Ericee and he can “gift her” the money. He gets TV fame in return which he seems to enjoy. I don’t know any guy comparing their GF to Dolly Parton.


----------



## pixiejenna

Larissa news! Eric and “she” bought a home in Colorado (pretty sure it’s 100% him and her freeloading lol) and as they were headed there with their uhaul she was arrested by ICE! How ever she has since been released. Some are speculating that it has to do with her cam show she did with camsoda(I think a porn platform) where she made $100000 in a hour. No word on why she was picked up by ICE. But the fact that she was released so quickly makes me think it couldn’t have been that bad. I half wonder if coltee/mama Debbie had a part in this because I can totally see them doing something like this when they hear she’s leaving town.

Also Kalain’t has kicked asuelu out with a 1 way ticket to his mom in Washington. He apparently was not quaranting properly and going out with his friends and lying about it. Potentially exposing both the kids and her to covid because of his actions.


----------



## limom

Larissa is a porn Star now? That explains the awful plastic surgery...
She moved on from her kids and never looked back, huh?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

limom said:


> Larissa is a porn Star now? That explains the awful plastic surgery...
> She moved on from her kids and never looked back, huh?


Sad to say this, but honestly I think her kids are better without her - at least I  hope so and that they have stable, caring fathers and family raising them.


----------



## rockhollow

sadly, I not surprised to hear that Larissa is making coins from porn. If she really had wanted to work and establish herself in the US, she would have done so long before now.
I wouldn't be at all surprised that all the PS was geared towards her going into the porn industry.
Lots of funds, very little work.
And Ericee as her manager.

The smartest thing Kalani has done in awhile would be kicking Asuelu out. I was afraid that she'd get pregnant again.


----------



## arnott

rockhollow said:


> The smartest thing Kalani has done in awhile would be kicking Asuelu out. *I was afraid that she'd get pregnant again.*



Yes, because according to Asuelu, condoms are only for  "slut people"!


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Also Kalain’t has kicked asuelu out with a 1 way ticket to his mom in Washington. *He apparently was not quaranting properly and going out with his friends and lying about it.* Potentially exposing both the kids and her to covid because of his actions.




Not surprised at his actions,  good for Kalani.


----------



## arnott

$100,000 an hour to do porn on a web cam?!   Who the hell wants to see Larissa that badly?      I don't get it, it's not like she's some big celebrity.


----------



## pixiejenna

I think it was more stripping vs sexual acts but either way I respect her for earning her own money. I can’t imagine why so many people would have paid for that but they did lol.

I’m also not surprised that Asuelu is running around with no regard of the virus. I feel like he’s a anti-mask kind of personality lol.


----------



## pixiejenna

Elizabeth and Andre’s wedding has more drama but again I am impressed by Andre’s growth. He attempted to make amends with her dad. Charlie is a grade a dbag the rest of the night. I still think that he’s upset over the loss of his father’s money on the wedding because he believes that it belongs to him alone. Elizabeth’s dad looked like he was ready to crack trying to keep Charlie in check, hot mess express. The fact that he really couldn’t reel him in is telling about his role as father. He’s not as in charge as he likes to believe he is. Not only dose his kids not respect him but they don’t fear him.

Kalini and Asuelu see his mom and one sister off. I am glad to see them signing with her and his kids making an attempt to sign even though they probably understand what they’re doing. His mom asking for money as a joke was total BS she was not asking as a joke she was asking for a reason. She figures the worst that can happen is she won’t get any the best is she is given some money. I think more than anything she wanted to elicit a response from Kalini if she flips out on her it;s a way to pull Asuelu onto her side. Tammy left early because she;s a punk AB . I’m glad Kalaini kicked him out. I don’t think it really began to hit him until he was at the airport. The ironic thing is he goes what will his kids think and feel about him not being there. I don’t think that they will even notice your gone boy. Mama Kalimi lite dose everything for them and he occasionally makes an appearance here and there when he feels like it.

Larisa showing off her new body and in addition to her new boobs and new nose she also got new hair lol. As much as I don;t buy ericee being into her he did step up his game from the first day and took good care of her post op. Her 1 day post op appointment was cringey she was still in a lot of pain and seemingly under the effects of the drugs she was on. It seemed like too much for her to be doing 1 day after surgery. I think that ericee learned his lesson for next time, splurge on the in hospital aftercare lol.

Coltee and mama Debbie and his attempt to have a serious conversation was hilarious. He wants to be more independent but mama hold my hand while I’m talking to you. The best part is when she decided she was done and got up to leave. He doesn’t want her to go and she claims she has to go to the bathroom lmao. She feels like he’s blaming her for his problems and some of them do come from her, but the rest is all him.

Tania and Syngin continue their never ending fight. No one in his family wants him with her and it;s pretty evident that they do not expect them to make it. His mom was like you’re wasting your time, her time, and your journey going back to America. Syngin very clearly doesn’t want to leave and is happy back at home. He almost makes it sound like the main reason for him to go back is because he’s in a commitment with her and feels obligated to stick it out instead of flaking like he would normally do.

Big Ang heads home because of Mama. Mama passes away 2 weeks after she gets back. I feel bad for her knowing that her mom was admitted when she was away and never came out. She is struggling to adjust to her mom being gone.

So the tell all is broken into a 3 part special.


----------



## bisousx

I’m shocked that Charlie is married. Saw the ring on his finger and it was mentioned. Who would want to be married to that sloppy drunken mess?


----------



## pixiejenna

Married with 4 kids! He seems like such a grade A dbag I can’t imagine anyone wanting to marry him let alone breed with him. The fact that he’s married with kids makes it even more odd that he’s so invested in Elizabeth’s relationship. Like don’t you have more important things to do than start ish with them 24/7?


----------



## arnott

bisousx said:


> I’m shocked that Charlie is married. Saw the ring on his finger and it was mentioned. Who would want to be married to that sloppy drunken mess?



I think Charlie's wife was  breastfeeding with Elizabeth and Becky in the pool when Becky was saying that Moldova is the scariest place on earth.


----------



## arnott

Didn't watch the show but saw the preview for the Tell-All and Larissa looked awful with the inflated boobs.  She reminded me of the late WWF wrestler Chyna!    Chyna coincidentally also did porn.


----------



## TC1

I wouldn't be surprised if Larissa's ICE arrest was fake to promote her cam show. She and Eric deserve each other, fame whores. 
I've said it before, Elizabeth's family is just trying to create drama for a spin off. 
Angela smoking cigs in her own home with those kids all around (and on her lap) is so disgusting. I have no idea why she's shown in the previews wearing a mask in her own home for the reunion...muffled screaming like a fool


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Larissa's ICE arrest was fake to promote her cam show. She and Eric deserve each other, fame whores.
> *I've said it before, Elizabeth's family is just trying to create drama for a spin off.*
> Angela smoking cigs in her own home with those kids all around (and on her lap) is so disgusting. I have no idea why she's shown in the previews wearing a mask in her own home for the reunion...muffled screaming like a fool



I said it first that Elizabeth's family is looking for a spin off,  but who would want to watch Elizabeth's horrible family?!   Her family comes across as worse than Pedro's!  At least Pedro's Mom was funny serving Chantal's Mom chicken feet with a sh*t eating grin!


----------



## TC1

arnott said:


> I said it first that Elizabeth's family is looking for a spin off,  but who would want to watch Elizabeth's horrible family?!   Her family comes across as worse than Pedro's!  At least Pedro's Mom was funny serving Chantal's Mom chicken feet with a sh*t eating grin!


The Family Chantel is getting another season. So clearly some people watch it. I do not.


----------



## rockhollow

I still don't believe that Larissa and Ericee are a couple. He was trying way to hard trying to tell her friends what a wonderful couple they are - their so happy, that they sleep in separate beds - but in the same room - Ha!
Larissa did look good in a 'porn star' kind of way.
Her voice seems a bit nasaly - that tiny pinched nose must make it hard to breath.

The whole Coltee and mom was foolish. I can't see their relationship changing - they are co-depend on each other for years. Colt doesn't have any friends besides Debbie.
They were just looking for someway to stay relevant. I bet they discussed that whole scene before they did it on camera.
And it Coltee is really looking to get healthy and lose weight, a big take out order of mac and cheese it not the way to go (even if it was vegan) I bet he hates vegetables 

Please lets be finished with both Coltee and Larissa. They have no relevance to 90 day fiancé.


----------



## rockhollow

The best thing that Kalani could do is kick Asuelu to the curb and send him to Washington.
I'm not sure why they waited months to do the homework set out for them from the Therapist and then choose a restaurant to do it in. I am sure they had many, many night alone together when they could have done the task.
Asuelu drives me crazy, sometimes I think there is a smart man in there, but then most the time he acts like the town idiot.
I wonder if Asuelu will try and get a job in Washington or will just sponge off the family?


----------



## rockhollow

Tania and Syngin:
These two should be done - they are both clinging to a broken relationship.
I really don't think they even like each other, it's time to take those rose coloured glasses off and move on.
I don't think that Syngin was returning to the US because he wants to fix the relationship, he's just feeling the pressure to act grown up and not just pack it in, as he usually would do with commitments.
And Tania still thinks she can change him into her fantasy husband.
Like he's really going to come back to the US, get a great job and support her.
The main thing holding them together is the coins they are getting from TLC, and that will soon come to an end. It's going to be a whole different story when the pay check ends.


----------



## rockhollow

Wow, another whole episode without Ang yelling!
I was so glad that she got home and was able to spend some time with her mom.
Ang might have many faults, but her love and devotion to her family is nice to see.
But as someone else mentioned, I was disgusted to see her smoking inside the house with all those children around (and I am a smoker, but only smoke outside and certainly not around children)
I hope they will be able to be together but realistically don't see it happening for a very long time, and am not sure either one of them is cut out for that. And how long will Micheal be happy not working, being supported by Ang and just hanging around at home waiting for Ang's many phone calls.
They are another couple that will find it difficult when the TLC money stops.


----------



## pixiejenna

TC1 said:


> The Family Chantel is getting another season. So clearly some people watch it. I do not.



I don’t watch it either but the commercial is a rerun. Apparently she has a brother with a equally stupid name who is engaged to a girl from the Philippines. And instead of her family accusing Pedro to be looking for a green card and the all American dollar now they accuse the new fiancé. And mama Chantel is making equally awful sound bites for this season too.



rockhollow said:


> I still don't believe that Larissa and Ericee are a couple. He was trying way to hard trying to tell her friends what a wonderful couple they are - their so happy, that they sleep in separate beds - but in the same room - Ha!
> Larissa did look good in a 'porn star' kind of way.
> Her voice seems a bit nasaly - that tiny pinched nose must make it hard to breath.
> 
> The whole Coltee and mom was foolish. I can't see their relationship changing - they are co-depend on each other for years. Colt doesn't have any friends besides Debbie.
> They were just looking for someway to stay relevant. I bet they discussed that whole scene before they did it on camera.
> And it Coltee is really looking to get healthy and lose weight, a big take out order of mac and cheese it not the way to go (even if it was vegan) I bet he hates vegetables
> 
> Please lets be finished with both Coltee and Larissa. They have no relevance to 90 day fiancé.



coltee and mama Debbie’s relationship will never change because she won’t allow it.


----------



## pixiejenna

It’s official both Deavan and Jihoon are not going to be on the tell all - reunion. What isn’t clear is the reason why, it’s speculated it’s because Deavan broke her NDA. Some are speculating that it’s because of Deavans lies about abuse of Dracilla she’s claiming that both Jihoon and his parents abused her(not buying this one bit with the way this woman lies way too much not to mention that she forced her daughter to sleep in the same bed as him the first day she met him which no sane mom would do). It is also rumored that TLC want to film her with her new American Korean BF. I don’t know if we’ll ever know the truth of what has happened with them. One thing for sure she never once acted like she loved Jihoon. Jihoon clearly wasn’t ready for his new role but seemed to be somewhat accepting of it and accepting of her other child as his own. Her marriage is legally recognized in the US and from what I understand from other forums is under Korean law if both parties don’t agree to a divorce it has to fall under one of six reasons allowed. Adultery, deserting the other spouse, mistreatment of spouse or their family, unknown death, and serious reason making it difficult for the marriage to continue. Which is why some are speculating that’s why Deavan is now claiming child abuse. Deavan has lied about so many things. She is always the victim in all of her stories. The most behaved we’ve even seen Dracilla is when she was around Jihoon’s parents. She has also moved back to the US in the middle of a pandemic under the false pretense of visiting her family. She has also moved on with her new BF who she’s playing family with and having him dress in daddy and me outfits with Tayeng and posted them all over IG. And let’s not forget her OF which also includes her new BF.


----------



## arnott

^ Hope we never have to see Deavan again.    Good riddance.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

I genuinely feel sorry for Jihoon.  I know he has many issues himself to deal with, but I do believe he has a kind heart (unlike Deavan) and did try to step up.  Given the way they met and getting pregnant so quickly, he could have easily asked for a paternity test (and I think a lot of guys in similar circumstances would) and living in Korea, he could easily have walked from the whole situation.
I hope he is able to see his son and continue to have some sort of relationship with him and that Deavan doesn't poison his son against him.


----------



## pixiejenna

I also hope we never see Deavan again either both herself and her mom are pure trash. I don’t think that Jihoon was really ready for anything that happened and am also shocked that he didn’t want a paternity test given their circumstances. Deavan had a lot of demands for her one night stand and her expectations were not realistic. Her personally kind of reminds me of Eeyore doom and gloom except Eeyore is likable a quality Deavan doesn’t possess. The only time the whole season she even smiled was at the 100 day party and his family was giving her money. The person I feel for the most is Taeyang he’s going to grow up without his father and his fathers culture. Deavan will have a string of BF’s who will temporarily be his “daddy” for as long as they’re dating. We have seen how little effort Deavan has put into Dracilla she will put in the same if not less because let’s be real her mom is helping her and her mom has already made it clear who the favorite grandchild is. When she went out to lunch with her mom they laughed at the idea of Dracilla bullying Jihoon and they cut to Dracilla punching him while he’s holding the baby. I can see this behavior transferring over to Taeyang and her bullying him.


----------



## pixiejenna

Larissa is officially fired from TLC for her camsoda show and was told over the phone the day before ICE arrested her.  I think that it’s considered a violation of her contract because camsoda is a public show. I don’t get why pretty much most of the cast can have OF which is basically the same thing but this is a violation. How is OF considered private and this public both required payment to see the videos. And they surely can’t claim it violates the morals clause in her contact if all the other cast members are doing the same thing with OF and they quite literally had Brysons porn grandma on the show with literally making it a point to say that shes a pornstar in every episode she was on.


----------



## rockhollow

yes, it hard to image that Devan will be anymore interested in raising the baby cause she sure didn't do much of a job raising Dracilla.
Jihoon is a man/child and will most likely stay that way, living off his parents.
Didn't someone say there is brother? I wonder is he's younger? and more responsible that Jihoon.
At least Devan seems obsessed with all thing Korean, so hopefully she's allow Taeyang to know of his father's side of life.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> *Larissa is officially fired from TLC* for her camsoda show and was told over the phone the day before ICE arrested her.  I think that it’s considered a violation of her contract because camsoda is a public show. I don’t get why pretty much most of the cast can have OF which is basically the same thing but this is a violation. How is OF considered private and this public both required payment to see the videos. And they surely can’t claim it violates the morals clause in her contact if all the other cast members are doing the same thing with OF and they quite literally had Brysons porn grandma on the show with literally making it a point to say that shes a pornstar in every episode she was on.



No big loss here!    Now can we please get rid of Coltee and his Mom as well?!


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> No big loss here!    Now can we please get rid of Coltee and his Mom as well?!



ironically they have a new show called I love a mamas boy and he’s not on it but gee I wonder where they came uo with that idea lol.


----------



## rockhollow

pixiejenna said:


> ironically they have a new show called I love a mamas boy and he’s not on it but gee I wonder where they came uo with that idea lol.




Ha ha, this show looks like a train wreak so I guess I'll be watching.
I recently got married, and my new husband is a bit of a mommy's boy - this is his first marriage and up until now his mother was number one.
She's had a bit of trouble accepting that she moved to number 2, but is slowly accepting it.
Thankfully, I found it amusing and we are becoming friends once I told her the ground rules - LOL.


----------



## limom

rockhollow said:


> Ha ha, this show looks like a train wreak so I guess I'll be watching.
> I recently got married, and my new husband is a bit of a mommy's boy - this is his first marriage and up until now his mother was number one.
> She's had a bit of trouble accepting that she moved to number 2, but is slowly accepting it.
> Thankfully, I found it amusing and we are becoming friends once I told her the ground rules - LOL.


Congratulations.


----------



## bisousx

pixiejenna said:


> ironically they have a new show called I love a mamas boy and he’s not on it but gee I wonder where they came uo with that idea lol.




Is it worth watching?


----------



## bisousx

rockhollow said:


> Ha ha, this show looks like a train wreak so I guess I'll be watching.
> I recently got married, and my new husband is a bit of a mommy's boy - this is his first marriage and up until now his mother was number one.
> She's had a bit of trouble accepting that she moved to number 2, but is slowly accepting it.
> Thankfully, I found it amusing and we are becoming friends once I told her the ground rules - LOL.



congrats @rockhollow!!!


----------



## pixiejenna

bisousx said:


> Is it worth watching?



no idea it’s not on yet I found out about it on Reddit lol. I feel like it’s a cross between 90 day fiance and smothered inspired by coltee and mama Debbie’s relationship.


----------



## lulilu

What is with the stupid hair cut that Colt is sporting?  And the dumb look on his face?  Trying to be cute?  ugh


----------



## TC1

I can't believe they're dragging this ish out for 3 (2 hour) episodes, yawn


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> I can't believe they're dragging this ish out for 3 (2 hour) episodes, yawn



I didn't watch.    Anything interesting happen?


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> ironically they have a new show called I love a mamas boy and he’s not on it but gee I wonder where they came uo with that idea lol.




That looks painful to watch!


----------



## TC1

arnott said:


> I didn't watch.    Anything interesting happen?


nope


----------



## rockhollow

well, I have just part one of the reunion - home version.
It's not my most favourite type, the couples or singles can still sort of hide and throw out remarks from the safety of their own home. I like it better when they all must be in the same room.

Not much new happening about Libby and Andrei, although they sure had many scenes during this first part, I only wish that means we don't have to see them so much on the rest of the show.
I really don't believe much of what they say, I think they are playing the part.
Andrei made many totally conflicting statements like he couldn't keep the plot line straight.
Even though many of us won't want them back, I expect to see them on another season.

Larissa and Eric were totally not needed - we should have just had Jess. All we ever seems to hear from Larissa was swearing and yelling - thank goodness we didn't have to hear much from Eric.
Larissa, to me, looked so plastic, but then that was and is her plan. I thought she had a big enough frame for those large implants, but they look so HUGE.

I believe that Jess did love Coltee and wanted to have a relationship with him (boy, it wasn't easy to write that statement, Coltee is just so creepy , I can not image why any, any, any woman would want to be with him)
He is nothing but a player, with Debbie offering her full support as long as she also gets to play.
I'd also like this to be the last we see of them, but again, I am sure they'll be back somehow.

They are saving Tania and Syngin for next week - I am looking forward to that.
Tania tried to sound like she had logical thoughts about some of the couple tonight, but she just sounds like a pretentious fool. The last person that should be offering relationship advice is Tania.


----------



## pixiejenna

I might catch the tell all tomorrow but wanted to drop these Jihoon truth bombs Deavan must be dying #truthhurts. I feel like everyone is #teamjihoon he has really kept quiet about their relationship publicly while Deavan has been making threats, cheating on her husband, having her boyfriend play daddy to Jihoons son. I think that he has finally responded to her because all of her lies are becoming too much for him to bear. And like we many suspected her claims of abuse were basic discipline that she refuses to show her daughter. And the fact that he has documented proof from the school that Dracilla went to that she was physically assaulting other kids is sadly not shocking at all. I’m surprised she wasn’t kicked out of school because of her behavior. Deavan is a sh!t parent and her kids will suffer from her sh!t parenting. I can only hope that Jihoon can get Taeyang out of her control for him to have any semblance of a normal life. I mentioned  before that I worry that Dracilla will abuse  Taeyang because of how she behaves, the documents he has from the school she went too is even more proof that she will abuse her brother. If she’s doing this with kids her own age, she’ll do this to kids younger than her.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

All i can saw about Deavan and Jihoohn is "Wow".  I expect we will have more mudslinging from Deavan in retaliation.


----------



## Sol Ryan

CanuckBagLover said:


> All i can saw about Deavan and Jihoohn is "Wow".  I expect we will have more mudslinging from Deavan in retaliation.



Pretty much. It’s just a sad situation. I hate how these people have kids with people in other countries and just take the children when it’s not what they want. The other parent loses their kid and they don’t care... I had the same problem with Tiffany and Ronald...


----------



## rockhollow

Ang and Micheal
I think Ang is having more than a problem with an abscess tooth, I bet we'll end up seeing a whole set of  pearly whites and maybe some larger lips when she takes off that mask.
Angela was relatively sane for the first instalment of the reunion, but as seen in the previews - s**t is going to hit the fan next week when Micheal reveals that he still wants to have a child of his own even if Ang isn't able to.
I feel sorry for Micheal, hearing him say that he has to be available 24/7 for Ang's calls can not be easy, goodness he has to have 3 generators in case the power goes off.
I sure couldn't live under that scrutiny.

I wish that TLC had been a bit more forthright and explained more about why Pole and Karina won't filming for the reunion. They (TLC) helped create this couple, man up and tell us.


----------



## rockhollow

I have lost all respect for Kalani. She's willing to allow this man/child to just come and go in her household.
She should be putting the boys and her mother's health first. It sounds like Asuelu is out and about more than he is home.


----------



## arnott

rockhollow said:


> I have lost all respect for Kalani. She's willing to allow this man/child to just come and go in her household.
> She should be putting the boys and her mother's health first. It sounds like Asuelu is out and about more than he is home.



I thought she kicked him out  to his Mom's house?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pixiejenna said:


> I might catch the tell all tomorrow but wanted to drop these Jihoon truth bombs Deavan must be dying #truthhurts. I feel like everyone is #teamjihoon he has really kept quiet about their relationship publicly while Deavan has been making threats, cheating on her husband, having her boyfriend play daddy to Jihoons son. I think that he has finally responded to her because all of her lies are becoming too much for him to bear. And like we many suspected her claims of abuse were basic discipline that she refuses to show her daughter. And the fact that he has documented proof from the school that Dracilla went to that she was physically assaulting other kids is sadly not shocking at all. I’m surprised she wasn’t kicked out of school because of her behavior. Deavan is a sh!t parent and her kids will suffer from her sh!t parenting. I can only hope that Jihoon can get Taeyang out of her control for him to have any semblance of a normal life. I mentioned  before that I worry that Dracilla will abuse  Taeyang because of how she behaves, the documents he has from the school she went too is even more proof that she will abuse her brother. If she’s doing this with kids her own age, she’ll do this to kids younger than her.




Jihoon got a nose job. Sigh.  I give up on these two.








						90 Day Fiance Castt Member Jihoon Lee Got A Nose Job
					

90 Day Fiance The Other Way Cast Member Jihoon Lee Recently Admitted That He Got A Nose Job In Response To Social Media Curiosity




					www.realitytea.com


----------



## TC1

^^ I think she also taught him how to filter the crap out of his pics for attention


----------



## rockhollow

arnott said:


> I thought she kicked him out  to his Mom's house?


 She did, but then said he came crawling back and she allowed him back home.
I guess it was more important for her to get a little jiggy jiggy, than protecting her sons and mom, as during the reunion, she admitted that he goes and plays volleyball 6 days a week and also goes to the community centre and teaches dance classes regularly.
He tried to say he wears a mask, but then Kalani said that wasn't true as he sends her videos while he is out and about and isn't wearing a mask.


----------



## TC1

Paul and Karine have dropped their restraining orders against each other. Paul is posting on his insta story that somehow the translator acted in bad faith and made up a "false narrative"


----------



## arnott

rockhollow said:


> She did, but then said he came crawling back and she allowed him back home.
> I guess it was more important for her to get a little jiggy jiggy, than protecting her sons and mom, as during the reunion, she admitted that he goes and plays volleyball 6 days a week and also goes to the community centre and teaches dance classes regularly.
> He tried to say he wears a mask, but then Kalani said that wasn't true as he sends her videos while he is out and about and isn't wearing a mask.



Protecting her mom?


----------



## rockhollow

arnott said:


> Protecting her mom?


 
Her mother has health issues and more sceptical to covid. She (the mom) said she wasn't going to be travelling with Low and staying home with Kalani so as to not have so much contact with people. 
Asuelu is out there in contact with many, many people.


----------



## Sol Ryan

CanuckBagLover said:


> Jihoon got a nose job. Sigh.  I give up on these two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 90 Day Fiance Castt Member Jihoon Lee Got A Nose Job
> 
> 
> 90 Day Fiance The Other Way Cast Member Jihoon Lee Recently Admitted That He Got A Nose Job In Response To Social Media Curiosity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realitytea.com



Eh, if it helps boost his confidence after the beating she’s given him, I’m not gonna blame him. He didn’t start a gofundme for the money... and this article is really confusing, because Deavan picked the apartment and he didn’t let Drasila (sp?) run into the street, she got away from him... ugh... Jihoon posted this week that he was able to get a job making good money and lost it because of Deavan... I remember a few months ago she was complaining in one of her vids In Korea he worked too much. (I don’t want to give her views by trying to find it now..)


----------



## arnott

rockhollow said:


> Her mother has health issues and more *sceptical* to covid. She (the mom) said she wasn't going to be travelling with Low and staying home with Kalani so as to not have so much contact with people.
> Asuelu is out there in contact with many, many people.



You mean susceptible?


----------



## rockhollow

arnott said:


> You mean susceptible?


 yes, I do, I'll blame it on spellchecker


----------



## pixiejenna

TC1 said:


> ^^ I think she also taught him how to filter the crap out of his pics for attention



He posted on his IG that he got a nose job he also looks like he had his brows microbladed too. He said he did it to make himself feel better boost his confidence. PS is huge in South Korea almost like a badge of honor. At least he paid for it himself instead of begging for donations like Deavan was doing to get money for a boob job.



TC1 said:


> Paul and Karine have dropped their restraining orders against each other. Paul is posting on his insta story that somehow the translator acted in bad faith and made up a "false narrative"



This is so disappointing to hear. I wonder if the translator can file charges against his false claim? I hope that Karine is still in hiding and receiving treatment for the abuse she has suffered.


----------



## TC1

pixiejenna said:


> He posted on his IG that he got a nose job he also looks like he had his brows microbladed too. He said he did it to make himself feel better boost his confidence. PS is huge in South Korea almost like a badge of honor. At least he paid for it himself instead of begging for donations like Deavan was doing to get money for a boob job.
> 
> 
> 
> This is so disappointing to hear. I wonder if the translator can file charges against his false claim? I hope that Karine is still in hiding and receiving treatment for the abuse she has suffered.


Allegedly they're back together (Paul & Karine)


----------



## CanuckBagLover

TC1 said:


> Allegedly they're back together (Paul & Karine)


oh God.  That's all I have to say.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pixiejenna said:


> He posted on his IG that he got a nose job he also looks like he had his brows microbladed too. He said he did it to make himself feel better boost his confidence. PS is huge in South Korea almost like a badge of honor. At least he paid for it himself instead of begging for donations like Deavan was doing to get money for a boob job.
> 
> 
> True - but I just can't but feel - there was nothing wrong with his appearance, and more importantly, shouldn't be using that money to support his son if he wants to be in his son's life - and get a lawyer and file for divorce if this relationship is over.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> He posted on his IG that he got a nose job he also looks like he had his brows microbladed too. He said he did it to make himself feel better boost his confidence. PS is huge in South Korea almost like a badge of honor. At least he paid for it himself *instead of begging for donations like Deavan was doing to get money for a boob job.*



Did Deavan get enough donations to get her boob job?


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> Did Deavan get enough donations to get her boob job?


 
I don’t think so, I think she was offering something like a topless pic and and a hand written thank you note lmao. Possibly begging on her OF I don’t really recall where she was begging for the money.


----------



## pixiejenna

I don’t think that either of them really need any PS but sadly has become the norm for younger people to do all around the world. I agree that the money would be better used on a lawyer to fight for his child and get him away from Deavan and at the very least get partial custody of him. I don’t buy the whole Jihoon doesn’t support them at all and it’s all Deavans money BS. I think that he has helped more than he’s given credit for. But maybe not as much as Deavan was hoping for. Fun fact Deavan and her ex (dracillas biological father) did a go fund me for them when they found out that they were pregnant. They(Deavan and Jihoon) also made money off of her YouTube channel which Jihoon was a part of and cameo too, do you honestly think that he’s seen one cent of that money? I think that Deavan was hoping to monetize their relationship and when she wasn’t as successful as she was hoping to be she wanted out asap. I think that she thought that she could make herself become a successful/famous model because she is a American in Korea and money would just be rolling in.


----------



## arnott

David and Annie on Pillow Talk:

David:  We never really argue.

Annie:  No, you do your job, I do my job, we boom boom together, we good!



Glad David ended up being a good husband to Annie,  after coming across as such a loser during his season of the show.


----------



## lulilu

Angela drove me crazy last night with that floppy black curtain/mask.  So I guess she had no intention of having a baby in any way, since her daughter has not changed her mind re being involved.  What a mess they are.

Colt is such a gas lighter.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

arnott said:


> David and Annie on Pillow Talk:
> 
> David:  We never really argue.
> 
> Annie:  No, you do your job, I do my job, we boom boom together, we good!
> 
> 
> 
> Glad David ended up being a good husband to Annie,  after coming across as such a loser during his season of the show.


Much to my surprise, they have become my favorite couple.


----------



## arnott

CanuckBagLover said:


> Much to my surprise, they have become my favorite couple.



They seem like the happiest couple.   I wonder what kind of job David works now and if Annie works or just does social media.

Also wonder if David's vasectomy will be an issue in the future or if Annie is happy never having kids.


----------



## pixiejenna

I finally caught most of the tell all. Coltee was extremely defensive, no one wants to hear about how much you like sex. And calling Jess sweetheart was condescending. The way they congratulated Jess for getting her green card was extremely immature not that I would expect any other response to that. She got a major upgrade and the best part is his ex wife set them up. Larissa is hilarious I’m raised catholicee and when I forgive ericee that’s it, it’s over and move on. Will you forgive colt? Never! lmao 

Elizabeths family was just as awful as usual and they seem to enable each other. It’s ok when Charlie is a drunk ass ruining your second wedding but not okay when andrie is drunk at dinner with your family. Also I’m sick of them taking about her dad paying for her second wedding we know TLC paid for that ish. I don’t know why Andrei felt the need to attack Larissa about her plastic surgery, being a bad mom, and calling her a stripper. The look on Elizabeth s face when Andrei calls her a stripper and she’s snaps back at least I have a job was priceless. Larissa has her faults for sure but in all honesty I think her kids are better off without her. I felt like he was attacking her to take the heat off himself. And as cray cray Larissa is she has never really attacked any of the other cast mates outside of Coltee and Debbie.

Tania and Syngin look like they’re headed for a divorce. Neither of them seem happy with the other. I feel like if he went back home it would be like he never skipped a beat and be happy. I feel like Tania just wants him as a sperm donor and she wouldn’t care if he left. His friends and family seem to really dislike her as well. The way she harps on him for drinking leads me to believe that she’s the main reason why he’s drinking. And the way that she was upset because it took him so long to get a work visa would be understandable if she herself was successful but she’s not. She didn’t become a witch doctor like was claiming to after demanding to go to school in another country for 1/3 of their 90 days together. They seem like their done but neither one wants to be the one who puts it out there so they’re in a stand off.

Kalani and Asuelu look pretty much done as well. I wish that she’d just kick him out permanently instead of letting him come in and out of her and the kids lives when it’s convenient for him. I feel like she’s shooting herself in the foot doing this. I fully believe that if they didn’t have kids she would have ended it already. His family is awful they just care about him giving them money that’s it. I love it when Kalani’s sister asked Asuelu’s sister how much money she sends home and she refused to answer. Even after seeing his mom and sister attack his wife and attempted to fight her he still has more loyalty to them than his wife and children. 

Big Ang and Michael fighting over having kids I side with Michael he’s been very open about his desire to have kids. Big Ang has known this it would be different if he never said anything then popped this on her. She gave both him and his family false hope saying that she was willing to have kids with him. Especially when she comes out and says that she’ll never have a kid that isn’t biologically hers. Skylar has been very clear that she has no desire to give them a egg or have anything else to do with that. They should be ashamed of themselves for harping on her own daughter to do something she very clearly vocal about the fact that does not want to. Then Big Ang drops the bomb that she’s having gastric bypass surgery to him on the show. She is very clearly living her life without thinking about Michael too much. He was surprised by the news and he didn’t want her to have it. I’m kind of surprised that she qualified for it between her health and how much she smokes. I heard it’s rumored that she’s doing a not to hot show with TLC. So she seems like she’s the one who swindled Michael.


----------



## arnott

^ Angela is doing a From Not to Hot show just like Honey Boo Boo's Mom?!        That should be interesting!

What was Angela's reason for doing Gastic Bypass?


----------



## pixiejenna

^ yep just like Honey Boo Boo’s mom kind of show. She is pretty much in the same category including having pedos in the family. The only difference is she doesn’t use drugs so TLC can probably milk a few more shows out of her and her family. It very much comes off like they’re hoping on the spinoff bandwagon and she’s taking her whole family with her. Easy money.

I don’t think that she gave a reason. She was very nonchalant about it even though she knew it was a sh!t way for Michael to find out. She said that she was going to have a weight loss surgery and expects to loose 100 pounds in a few months. Michael flipped out and didn’t want her to do it. He didn’t like the idea of her having a surgery period. She said she was going to have everything else taken in and she’d look good lol. She complained that she gained 20 pounds from eating what the kids eat and sitting around doing nothing, and a general being self conscious about her size. I am not a fan of surgery in general I know a few who[ve had this one and only 1 has maintained their loss, all of the others have gained the weight back. All of the people I know who’ve had the surgery have had long term health complications from it as well. Which is why I find it odd that she is having it so quickly maybe because TLC is paying for it. Everyone I know who had it had to jump through hoops to prove to their insurance that they needed it, like seeing a nutritionist for X amount of time with little/no results and going to psychologist for X amount of time prior to the surgery as well. I don’t see her doing what’s needed afterwards to keep it up. Maybe she is going for the Silvia sister look and try to pass herself off as their triplet lol.


----------



## arnott

I only watched a small part of the Tell-All but Shaun is getting intrusive with the personal questions!   Asking each couple one by one how many times a week they have sex!  I wouldn't want to announce that for the whole world/family/friends to know!


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> ^ yep just like Honey Boo Boo’s mom kind of show. She is pretty much in the same category including having pedos in the family. *The only difference is she doesn’t use drugs *so TLC can probably milk a few more shows out of her and her family. It very much comes off like they’re hoping on the spinoff bandwagon and she’s taking her whole family with her. Easy money.
> 
> I don’t think that she gave a reason. She was very nonchalant about it even though she knew it was a sh!t way for Michael to find out. She said that she was going to have a weight loss surgery and expects to loose 100 pounds in a few months. Michael flipped out and didn’t want her to do it. He didn’t like the idea of her having a surgery period. She said she was going to have everything else taken in and she’d look good lol. She complained that she gained 20 pounds from eating what the kids eat and sitting around doing nothing, and a general being self conscious about her size. I am not a fan of surgery in general I know a few who[ve had this one and only 1 has maintained their loss, all of the others have gained the weight back. All of the people I know who’ve had the surgery have had long term health complications from it as well. Which is why I find it odd that she is having it so quickly maybe because TLC is paying for it. Everyone I know who had it had to jump through hoops to prove to their insurance that they needed it, like seeing a nutritionist for X amount of time with little/no results and going to psychologist for X amount of time prior to the surgery as well. I don’t see her doing what’s needed afterwards to keep it up. Maybe she is going for the Silvia sister look and try to pass herself off as their triplet lol.



Wait,  Mama June does drugs?!

I'm curious how Angela would look thin.  I think she'd look better than Mama June as she has a nicer face to begin with.


----------



## lulilu

Not to be mean, but Ang would need a lot of surgery if she loses weight.  And she is older, and her skin has lost a lot of its elasticity.  And a face lift.  I felt bad for Michael, because I do believe he loves her the way she is.

I wonder if they will stay married.

Ang (along with a lot of these people) has long desired to be on tv.  Ang has been on Maury.  Elizabeth has acting experience.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

lulilu said:


> Not to be mean, but Ang would need a lot of surgery if she loses weight.  And she is older, and her skin has lost a lot of its elasticity.  And a face lift.  I felt bad for Michael, because I do believe he loves her the way she is.
> 
> I wonder if they will stay married.
> 
> Ang (along with a lot of these people) has long desired to be on tv.  Ang has been on Maury.  Elizabeth has acting experience.


Elizabeth has acting experience? Do tell?


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> Wait,  Mama June does drugs?!
> 
> I'm curious how Angela would look thin.  I think she'd look better than Mama June as she has a nicer face to begin with.



Yes so bad she basically did a crack getto garage sale to sell everything she owned including her home. I think her current BF is behind a big part of her getting hooked. ITA Big Ang is way prettier than mama June. I think her daughter's faces are a good gage on how she looked when she was younger just slightly larger size wise.



lulilu said:


> Not to be mean, but Ang would need a lot of surgery if she loses weight.  And she is older, and her skin has lost a lot of its elasticity.  And a face lift.  I felt bad for Michael, because I do believe he loves her the way she is.
> 
> I wonder if they will stay married.
> 
> Ang (along with a lot of these people) has long desired to be on tv.  Ang has been on Maury.  Elizabeth has acting experience.



That is the truth she'll need a whole body lift. Especially when you loose so much weight so quickly it will make the sagging worse. I'm only in my 30's and lost a lot of weight and I have sagging skin on my arms, belly, and thighs.


----------



## lulilu

CanuckBagLover said:


> Elizabeth has acting experience? Do tell?



*








						Elizabeth Potthast - IMDb
					

Elizabeth Potthast, Actress: Homeland. Elizabeth Potthast is an actress, known for Homeland (2011) and Secrets in the Snow (2012). She has been married to Andrei Castravet since December 18, 2017. They have one child.




					www.imdb.com
				



*


----------



## TC1

I can't believe Angela is in decent enough health to undergo all that surgery. She must be high risk. I'm surprised TLC would give her and her family a show with the daughters pedo past. Gross.


----------



## limom

TC1 said:


> I can't believe Angela is in decent enough health to undergo all that surgery. She must be high risk. I'm surprised TLC would give her and her family a show with the daughters pedo past. Gross.


What is it with TLC and pedo?
Mama June had the same issues as well.
Michael is afraid that if Ang gets even more notorious, she will leave him. Imho, he is right


----------



## CanuckBagLover

lulilu said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elizabeth Potthast - IMDb
> 
> 
> Elizabeth Potthast, Actress: Homeland. Elizabeth Potthast is an actress, known for Homeland (2011) and Secrets in the Snow (2012). She has been married to Andrei Castravet since December 18, 2017. They have one child.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.imdb.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Interesting. I thinks means we'll be seeing them for a while, and it wouldn't surpise me if she is angling for her own family spinoff a la Family Chantal.


----------



## pixiejenna

lulilu said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elizabeth Potthast - IMDb
> 
> 
> Elizabeth Potthast, Actress: Homeland. Elizabeth Potthast is an actress, known for Homeland (2011) and Secrets in the Snow (2012). She has been married to Andrei Castravet since December 18, 2017. They have one child.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.imdb.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



OMG I had no idea I checked the promo for the 2019 movie she did and it was awful all she did was make ugly faces lol.



limom said:


> What is it with TLC and pedo?
> Mama June had the same issues as well.
> Michael is afraid that if Ang gets even more notorious, she will leave him. Imho, he is right



It's not just these shows but others as well have pedos or other criminals on their shows they clearly don't care. 

This is why I feel like Big Ang is swindling Michael. She got a SL and notoriety from him. He will never be able to come to the US his country is on the banned list. She can walk away and never talk to him again without a care in the world.


----------



## TC1

Ariella annoys me to no end. I understand it's difficult to wrap your head around the cost of an apartment or vehicle in Ethiopia...but perhaps you ahould have asked more questions before MOVING there?? and stomping your feet and comparing everything to the U.S isn't a good look.


----------



## bisousx

I am genuinely terrified for Ariela’s c section by watching the preview!


----------



## lulilu

bisousx said:


> I am genuinely terrified for Ariela’s c section by watching the preview!



I had an emergency C-section.  I was terrified and shaking badly.  IDK how I could have handled it without DH calmly standing next to me.  I don't think Bindi (? she calls him Baby ?) will engender any calmness in her.


----------



## TC1

I'm sure it's totally terrifying, to me childbirth in general was! We know Ariella overreacts to everything..so I'm not sure how much is the scenario itself or just her personality. She's clearly been very sheltered her entire life. The smallest statements get to her very easily..along with face scrunching thing she does, she doesn't process info well.
Biniyam seems pretty useless..and content (as he told producers) to let her family foot the bill for things.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

TC1 said:


> I'm sure it's totally terrifying, to me childbirth in general was! We know Ariella overreacts to everything..so I'm not sure how much is the scenario itself or just her personality. She's clearly been very sheltered her entire life. The smallest statements get to her very easily..along with face scrunching thing she does, she doesn't process info well.
> Biniyam seems pretty useless..and content (as he told producers) to let her family foot the bill for things.


I think Biniyam is trying - he clearly has no skills and is doing what best he can do earn a living, hence the multiple, sketchy jobs that he does have.  Ethiopia is a poor country.   I don't think he intentionally wants to smooch off her famly but recognizes the reality he can't provide the US lifestyle that Ariella wants in Ethipia and I think he is very afraid that Ariella will take his baby away.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

I was hoping this season would be more interesting but its not.
Tired of Melyza and Tim - she's just out for revenge and punishment. This is "honesty" line is crap - she just wants to tell Tim that she screwed around on him too.

Ariella I think has kind of emotional problems.  

We all know where Jihoon and Deavan are headed.
Do not undestand the Brittany/Yazan story line at all - I think its promo for Britanny, but she just comes off looking really bad.

Tired of Jenny and Sumit.  I feel no sympathy for either of them.  If I were his parents I would be upset too to learn that they were sneaking around and having sex in their house.  The Indian culture is very different, if they want to have a relationship than move to the US where their relation might still get sided-eyed but would be tolerated. I can only think that Jenny doens't have the financial means to sponsor him.  

And Sumit is selfish manilupative man (remember he catfished her).  And he has ruined his ex-wife's life.  I recently read an article about middle class Indian woman, who came from and educated family who basically wrote how it was like to be woman in India and divorced.  She said if are a woman over 30 and not married you are viewed as old goods and your marriage prospects are viturally nil. Tremendous pressure to marry in your 20s.  She married (for love) but for reasons she did not get into, got a divorce.  She said divorce even among young Indians is still strongly frowned upon and extremely so in older Indians.  A divorced woman again, has virtually no prospects for marriage - she is viewed as damaged goods and is blamed for the divorce (basically for not keeping her man happy and making a happy household).  

What was also very interesting about her article was her comment on the cultural differences. In India parents are very much judged on the behavior of their children, far more so than in North America.  And it is much more community orientated society.  So the fact that Sumit is involved with a much older white woman (though I don't think race is really issue, its age), a relationship that is not accepted in Indian society, really is a "black mark" against them with respect to their extended family and their reputation in their community, they could be ostracized etc.  The woman in the article said she was extremely lucky that her own immediate family supported in her decision to divorce.  She also was lucky enough to have an education where she could support herself financially and pointed that is not the case for many Indian women.  I doubt very much that Sumit's ex is able to financially support herself.  And I think that's one reason why her family is demanding money as part of the divorce settlement.  They know its very unlikely they will be able to marry her off and that they will have to financially support her for the rest of her life.

On to Kenny and Armando. I love Armando, I think he is a sweetheart.  But I'm really disliking Kenny. If being open to your family and in the community is that important to him, he should have thought about that before getting involved with Armando who again comes from a different culture where being openly gay is not generally accepted (and can be dangerous) and has made it clear that his  family has had difficulties with it.  It was so painful to watch Armando announce his engagement to his family.  Kenny should let Armando set the time and pace for revealing it.  These are issues you can't force on a timeline.  I truely hope that Armando's family is able to reach some kind of understanding and acceptance of Armando's homosexuality and his relationship with Kenny.  And I again, wonder why Kenny chose to move to Mexico. I understand that Armando wants his daughter to be close to know his family but they could visit regularly - its not that far and it be far easier to live as openly gay in the US. Plus they are not even in the same town as his family (its a 4 hour drive).  I genuinely worry about their daughter being bullied or worse once she goes to school and the community and her classmate learn that she has 2 gay parents.

Sorry for the morning rant.


----------



## limom

Any parents would be upset with a relationship like Jenny and Summit. It means that they will never have grandchildren themselves. It is definitely a loss.
Obviously, they could adopt or have a surrogate however, I doubt that Jenny is interested in parenting all over again, imo.
They are both selfish people and deserve one another. 
I also don’t believe that their relationship will last. Women can sometimes tolerate and love older men however I can’t see a man being involved with a woman 30 years his senior, imho.
It is too much difference physically.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

limom said:


> Any parents would be upset with a relationship like Jenny and Summit. It means that they will never have grandchildren themselves. It is definitely a loss.
> Obviously, they could adopt or have a surrogate however, I doubt that Jenny is interested in parenting all over again, imo.
> They are both selfish people and deserve one another.
> I also don’t believe that their relationship will last. Women can sometimes tolerate and love older men however I can’t see a man being involved with a woman 30 years his senior, imho.
> It is too much difference physically.


I agree Jenny is also selfish.  The minute she found out that Summit was married (which I know he wasn't initially and  I think he did hide that fact for  a while) she should have cut the relationship off.


----------



## TC1

I have no idea how Jenny is in this relationship. He catfished her, lied repeatedly and is broke AF. No thank you.


----------



## pixiejenna

I finally caught up.

I also think that Melyza just wants to hurt cheese stick or at the very least absolve whatever guilt she may feel. I think she slept around to get back at him period.

Ariella is a bit all over the place but she is pregnant and extra emotional and is making poor life decisions lol. I also don’t understand why she herself hasn’t done seemingly any sort of research before moving there. I would have been shocked at the car price for a 15 year old Yaris as well. She also has really unrealistic expectations of Baby, she wants to live in a nicer home but he can’t work for 1 month after having the baby. How exactly is he supposed to do both? He can either work to make money or he can stay home With you but he can’t make money while staying home with her. The idea of having a emergency c-section is awful. The preview for next week looks insane she’s like where’s the baby where are they taking him and he’s like or they’re sniping him and she has to run and stop it. WTF this is too much not that I was a fan of Baby but this makes me disgusted that he cares more about what he wants than what she dose. This combined with him talking about how he’s okay with her family paying their way. girl you need a one way ticket for you and your baby mama and daddy will take care of you.

Jenny and Sumit are interesting I genuinely feel for his parents and the pain and stigma that they will face with Sumit’s decisions. I feel like he’s being totally selfish and Jenny has zero respect for his culture at all. Indian culture is very family oriented and children even as adults very much so care about what their parents think. She doesn‘t care about what Indian society thinks of them, but if she actually cares about him she would because of the stigma of what he is doing will affect his whole family. Also the way they throw around the 20,000 divorce fee that’s a bit under $300 USD if she wanted to marry him so much she could have saved up when she was home and paid for it herself. I think that Jenny is too poor to be able to sponsor Sumit which is why she’s trying to move there.

Britney‘s outfit for court was hilarious and her thinking that she’s going to stroll in and say judge i[ve been married for too long it’s time to be over is hysterical. She is still married because the forms weren’t uploaded, sounds fishy too me. She could have checked prior to flying there but that would involve actual planning. Her mom seems really cool and supportive of her. She pretty ob doesn’t want to do anything that Yazn is asking for and her mom is right to say end it.

I also agree with Canuckbaglover about Kenny. He is being really selfish IMO pressuring Armando to tell his family about the engagement otherwise it’s like he’s hiding him. He’s not hiding anything hun he’s already came out to them. This is another case of disrespecting his partners culture. Just like Jenny is disrespecting Sumit’s culture, he’s disrespecting Armandos culture. His family is so saddened by the news it was heartbreaking. They’re not only loosing Armando, they’re loosing Hannah too. Kenny upset by Armandos father’s reaction was ridiculous he was actually going beyond what he wanted to do because he loves his son. It;s like Kenny expected his family to react like his and that’s not going to happen. Then he whines about not being able to communicate with Armandos family because he doesn’t know Spanish. it;s so frustrating because they were my favorite couple but now I’m team Armando, Hannah, and Truffles. Kenny you have some work to do.

 I don’t recall seeing Deavan and Jihoon however their production team have spoken out about how awful it was to film with them and by them we mean Deavan and Dracilla. They said the reason why they included the Dracilla running away clip was to give us a glimpse of what they dealt with on a daily basis filming them. Deavan was extremely demanding and made their shoots 2-3 times longer than needed. Dracilla is even worse than shown on TV. I feel bad for Dracilla because she is really the result of lazy parenting and if she had a good mom she’d be a different kid.

I don’t know why they decided to include Big Ang on pillow talk they need to drop her.


----------



## pixiejenna

I forgot to mention Sumit’s admission of being unhappy that he was suicidal was brave to tell his parents. However based on his history of lying I’m half thinking he’s saying this just to Manipulate them.


----------



## pinky7129

Darcy is engaged to Georgi!!!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pixiejenna said:


> I finally caught up.
> 
> I also think that Melyza just wants to hurt cheese stick or at the very least absolve whatever guilt she may feel. I think she slept around to get back at him period.
> 
> Ariella is a bit all over the place but she is pregnant and extra emotional and is making poor life decisions lol. I also don’t understand why she herself hasn’t done seemingly any sort of research before moving there. I would have been shocked at the car price for a 15 year old Yaris as well. She also has really unrealistic expectations of Baby, she wants to live in a nicer home but he can’t work for 1 month after having the baby. How exactly is he supposed to do both? He can either work to make money or he can stay home With you but he can’t make money while staying home with her. The idea of having a emergency c-section is awful. The preview for next week looks insane she’s like where’s the baby where are they taking him and he’s like or they’re sniping him and she has to run and stop it. WTF this is too much not that I was a fan of Baby but this makes me disgusted that he cares more about what he wants than what she dose. This combined with him talking about how he’s okay with her family paying their way. girl you need a one way ticket for you and your baby mama and daddy will take care of you.
> 
> Jenny and Sumit are interesting I genuinely feel for his parents and the pain and stigma that they will face with Sumit’s decisions. I feel like he’s being totally selfish and Jenny has zero respect for his culture at all. Indian culture is very family oriented and children even as adults very much so care about what their parents think. She doesn‘t care about what Indian society thinks of them, but if she actually cares about him she would because of the stigma of what he is doing will affect his whole family. Also the way they throw around the 20,000 divorce fee that’s a bit under $300 USD if she wanted to marry him so much she could have saved up when she was home and paid for it herself. I think that Jenny is too poor to be able to sponsor Sumit which is why she’s trying to move there.
> 
> Britney‘s outfit for court was hilarious and her thinking that she’s going to stroll in and say judge i[ve been married for too long it’s time to be over is hysterical. She is still married because the forms weren’t uploaded, sounds fishy too me. She could have checked prior to flying there but that would involve actual planning. Her mom seems really cool and supportive of her. She pretty ob doesn’t want to do anything that Yazn is asking for and her mom is right to say end it.
> 
> I also agree with Canuckbaglover about Kenny. He is being really selfish IMO pressuring Armando to tell his family about the engagement otherwise it’s like he’s hiding him. He’s not hiding anything hun he’s already came out to them. This is another case of disrespecting his partners culture. Just like Jenny is disrespecting Sumit’s culture, he’s disrespecting Armandos culture. His family is so saddened by the news it was heartbreaking. They’re not only loosing Armando, they’re loosing Hannah too. Kenny upset by Armandos father’s reaction was ridiculous he was actually going beyond what he wanted to do because he loves his son. It;s like Kenny expected his family to react like his and that’s not going to happen. Then he whines about not being able to communicate with Armandos family because he doesn’t know Spanish. it;s so frustrating because they were my favorite couple but now I’m team Armando, Hannah, and Truffles. Kenny you have some work to do.
> 
> I don’t recall seeing Deavan and Jihoon however their production team have spoken out about how awful it was to film with them and by them we mean Deavan and Dracilla. They said the reason why they included the Dracilla running away clip was to give us a glimpse of what they dealt with on a daily basis filming them. Deavan was extremely demanding and made their shoots 2-3 times longer than needed. Dracilla is even worse than shown on TV. I feel bad for Dracilla because she is really the result of lazy parenting and if she had a good mom she’d be a different kid.
> 
> I don’t know why they decided to include Big Ang on pillow talk they need to drop her.


I thought it was US $20,000 but maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## pixiejenna

If it's 20000 US Jenny should just call it a day, that will never happen even when living in a possible abandoned house lol.

Steven and Olga have broken up and announced it on social media. I initially really hated Steven but he seemed to make some good progress in the past year. So I was hopeful for a better outcome. So far both are pretty amicable on the split hopefully it stays that way.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pixiejenna said:


> If it's 20000 US Jenny should just call it a day, that will never happen even when living in a possible abandoned house lol.
> 
> Steven and Olga have broken up and announced it on social media. I initially really hated Steven but he seemed to make some good progress in the past year. So I was hopeful for a better outcome. So far both are pretty amicable on the split hopefully it stays that way.


I'm sorry to hear about Steven and Olga, I was really hoping for them to make it - LIke you I really disliked Steven at first but he did seem to make progress.  And he came from a troubled home life, and she was an orphan and I was really hoping they could provide each other the sense of family they were clearly missing in their lives.


----------



## pixiejenna

Now Deavan is cla that Dracilla has a eating disorder and they’re trying to get her help and she’s finally opening up about what happened. Then someone called her out(this was a live she did) for Dracilla still in diapers and she’s like everything your Seeing is from a year and a half ago, um a year and a half ago you were in the US after having Tagyun lol. Also you just left Korea a few months ago so this was clearly not a year and a half ago. She was also claiming that TLC was trying to profit from covid. She basically called them and begged them for tickets to go home and then got upset that they wanted to film it and called them disgusting. She is such a **** mom I wish CPS would take driscella from her because it;s her only chance on living a normal life. If any of these things were true as her parent you should never put it out there in social media because this would be very private. I think that she is grooming Dracilla to make all sorts of wild accusations so she can justify keeping tsgyun away from Jihoon.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pixiejenna said:


> Now Deavan is cla that Dracilla has a eating disorder and they’re trying to get her help and she’s finally opening up about what happened. Then someone called her out(this was a live she did) for Dracilla still in diapers and she’s like everything your Seeing is from a year and a half ago, um a year and a half ago you were in the US after having Tagyun lol. Also you just left Korea a few months ago so this was clearly not a year and a half ago. She was also claiming that TLC was trying to profit from covid. She basically called them and begged them for tickets to go home and then got upset that they wanted to film it and called them disgusting. She is such a **** mom I wish CPS would take driscella from her because it;s her only chance on living a normal life. If any of these things were true as her parent you should never put it out there in social media because this would be very private. I think that she is grooming Dracilla to make all sorts of wild accusations so she can justify keeping tsgyun away from Jihoon.


Dracilla is still in diapers? How old is she? I'm not a parent but she looks to old to me to be in diapers.


----------



## pixiejenna

She is 5 now but deavan is claiming what we’re seeing was filmed a year and a half ago. A year and a half ago is when she had taeyang. She was for sure in diapers during that and while she was in Korea l deavan claimed on her live that she had her wearing pull ups during filming because she would get so excited to film she’d forget to tell them when she had to go to the bathroom. The real timeline for filming in Korea is between September-Februaryish. TLc went back to Korea to film deavan going home after begging them to fly her home some time in the spring.


----------



## pixiejenna

I actually watched it live tonight lol.

 I have to say Ariella’s mom is the true MVP of the season. She’s seriously the positivity gangster I feel like we need her to do a TED talk to help us make it through 2020. I felt bad for Ari and the way she had her baby she was very panicked and I felt like the hospital staff was  very responsive to her needs, it felt very rushed. I wanted to slap Bini when he said that women who have c-sections they don’t love the kids as much as natural births because it is easier, wtf. It was scary when the baby didn’t cry right away like you want it too after birth. His family hounding Ari about the baptism hours after she had major surgery and is breastfeeding for the first time is pretty sh!tty. I feel like they’re pushing their wants on her with no regard for her own personal believes.

meylza and cheese stick talk about the fact that she dated/had sex with another guy. She was very selfish in the way she went about it, like she wanted to come clean but not really talk about it honestly and openly. Chees stick zooms his therapist about this because he is hurt and didn’t feel like they weren’t broken up. He admits that if he knew this he probably wouldn’t have come. It’s pretty Obvious that she can’t over his cheating.

Kenny and Armando leaving was heartbreaking for the whole family. Hannah seems happy to have Kenny as her second dad. I was happy to see armandos dad show up to say goodbye since he’s having the hardest time accepting of Armandos new life.

Deavan and Jihoon move into apartment #3 and this is the happiest we’ve seen deavan all season long. They also got a new pet dog because jihoons parents wanted his dog back. This must be the dog that Dracilla was seen tossing around in Deavans lives, when fans commented on this deavan was like so what people eat dogs here. That doesn’t make it ok for a kid to abuse a animal. I guess a area rug is full of dog pee and deavan is upset that Jihoon wants to clean it instead of getting a new one. Well if she can’t be bothered to potty train her own kid, I don’t expect her to train a dog. She literally dumps the rug into the tub and turns the water on and starts stomping on it. She also decides that she wants a wedding for her family because she never had one they only got married on paper. There she goes again rewriting history I guess the traditional Korean wedding they had with his family dosen;t count huh.

Brittney and Yazan feel like such a sham. She repeats that she didn’t get her divorce because the court never filed the paperwork. I don’t really buy that. I feel like she made the whole thing up to get herself out of there and back to the US. I’m also getting the feeling thst Brittney is living her life on the fly hoping for the best with zero actual planning. Yazan claims his dad kicked him out and fired him. Now he;s homeless and confides in his best friend that he doesn’t know if they’ll make it because he;s sacrificed so much for her and she hasn’t sacrificed anything for him.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pixiejenna said:


> I actually watched it live tonight lol.
> 
> I have to say Ariella’s mom is the true MVP of the season. She’s seriously the positivity gangster I feel like we need her to do a TED talk to help us make it through 2020. I felt bad for Ari and the way she had her baby she was very panicked and I felt like the hospital staff was  very responsive to her needs, it felt very rushed. I wanted to slap Bini when he said that women who have c-sections they don’t love the kids as much as natural births because it is easier, wtf. It was scary when the baby didn’t cry right away like you want it too after birth. His family hounding Ari about the baptism hours after she had major surgery and is breastfeeding for the first time is pretty sh!tty. I feel like they’re pushing their wants on her with no regard for her own personal believes.
> 
> meylza and cheese stick talk about the fact that she dated/had sex with another guy. She was very selfish in the way she went about it, like she wanted to come clean but not really talk about it honestly and openly. Chees stick zooms his therapist about this because he is hurt and didn’t feel like they weren’t broken up. He admits that if he knew this he probably wouldn’t have come. It’s pretty Obvious that she can’t over his cheating.
> 
> Kenny and Armando leaving was heartbreaking for the whole family. Hannah seems happy to have Kenny as her second dad. I was happy to see armandos dad show up to say goodbye since he’s having the hardest time accepting of Armandos new life.
> 
> Deavan and Jihoon move into apartment #3 and this is the happiest we’ve seen deavan all season long. They also got a new pet dog because jihoons parents wanted his dog back. This must be the dog that Dracilla was seen tossing around in Deavans lives, when fans commented on this deavan was like so what people eat dogs here. That doesn’t make it ok for a kid to abuse a animal. I guess a area rug is full of dog pee and deavan is upset that Jihoon wants to clean it instead of getting a new one. Well if she can’t be bothered to potty train her own kid, I don’t expect her to train a dog. She literally dumps the rug into the tub and turns the water on and starts stomping on it. She also decides that she wants a wedding for her family because she never had one they only got married on paper. There she goes again rewriting history I guess the traditional Korean wedding they had with his family dosen;t count huh.
> 
> Brittney and Yazan feel like such a sham. She repeats that she didn’t get her divorce because the court never filed the paperwork. I don’t really buy that. I feel like she made the whole thing up to get herself out of there and back to the US. I’m also getting the feeling thst Brittney is living her life on the fly hoping for the best with zero actual planning. Yazan claims his dad kicked him out and fired him. Now he;s homeless and confides in his best friend that he doesn’t know if they’ll make it because he;s sacrificed so much for her and she hasn’t sacrificed anything for him.



Good recap. But I"m pretty bored with the season -so over Deavan/jihoon,Melyza/CheeseStick.
 Ariela and Bini are midly interesting (totally agree with you about Ariella's Mom, but I also think  she's had years of experience dealing with daugher's anxiety issues). (in some ways she reminds me of Paul).
Interested in Armano and Kenny - hope it does work for them.  Armando's daughter is so adorable.  KEnny just needs to back off. Brittney and Yazan do seem fake - I actually feel sorry Yazan.  I think Brittney came on the show for publicity for her modeling/acting/sing career (and I use the word "career" loosely) but its backfired on her spectacularly.  She just comes across as a selfish grifter.


----------



## limom

pixiejenna said:


> Now Deavan is cla that Dracilla has a eating disorder and they’re trying to get her help and she’s finally opening up about what happened. Then someone called her out(this was a live she did) for Dracilla still in diapers and she’s like everything your Seeing is from a year and a half ago, um a year and a half ago you were in the US after having Tagyun lol. Also you just left Korea a few months ago so this was clearly not a year and a half ago. She was also claiming that TLC was trying to profit from covid. She basically called them and begged them for tickets to go home and then got upset that they wanted to film it and called them disgusting. She is such a **** mom I wish CPS would take driscella from her because it;s her only chance on living a normal life. If any of these things were true as her parent you should never put it out there in social media because this would be very private. I think that she is grooming Dracilla to make all sorts of wild accusations so she can justify keeping tsgyun away from Jihoon.


This poor baby is regressing because she does not have a stable life. Enough already. Stay in Korea or stateside, this child has more airline miles than many fifty years old.
Children need stability to flourish.
PS: I have cleaned plenty of carpets in my life.
what a moron!


----------



## jennlt

pixiejenna said:


> I actually watched it live tonight lol.
> 
> I have to say Ariella’s mom is the true MVP of the season. She’s seriously the positivity gangster I feel like we need her to do a TED talk to help us make it through 2020. I felt bad for Ari and the way she had her baby she was very panicked and I felt like the hospital staff was  very responsive to her needs, it felt very rushed. I wanted to slap Bini when he said that women who have c-sections they don’t love the kids as much as natural births because it is easier, wtf. It was scary when the baby didn’t cry right away like you want it too after birth. His family hounding Ari about the baptism hours after she had major surgery and is breastfeeding for the first time is pretty sh!tty. I feel like they’re pushing their wants on her with no regard for her own personal believes.
> 
> meylza and cheese stick talk about the fact that she dated/had sex with another guy. She was very selfish in the way she went about it, like she wanted to come clean but not really talk about it honestly and openly. Chees stick zooms his therapist about this because he is hurt and didn’t feel like they weren’t broken up. He admits that if he knew this he probably wouldn’t have come. It’s pretty Obvious that she can’t over his cheating.
> 
> Kenny and Armando leaving was heartbreaking for the whole family. Hannah seems happy to have Kenny as her second dad. I was happy to see armandos dad show up to say goodbye since he’s having the hardest time accepting of Armandos new life.
> 
> Deavan and Jihoon move into apartment #3 and this is the happiest we’ve seen deavan all season long. They also got a new pet dog because jihoons parents wanted his dog back. This must be the dog that Dracilla was seen tossing around in Deavans lives, when fans commented on this deavan was like so what people eat dogs here. That doesn’t make it ok for a kid to abuse a animal. I guess a area rug is full of dog pee and deavan is upset that Jihoon wants to clean it instead of getting a new one. Well if she can’t be bothered to potty train her own kid, I don’t expect her to train a dog. She literally dumps the rug into the tub and turns the water on and starts stomping on it. She also decides that she wants a wedding for her family because she never had one they only got married on paper. There she goes again rewriting history I guess the traditional Korean wedding they had with his family dosen;t count huh.
> 
> Brittney and Yazan feel like such a sham. She repeats that she didn’t get her divorce because the court never filed the paperwork. I don’t really buy that. I feel like she made the whole thing up to get herself out of there and back to the US. I’m also getting the feeling thst Brittney is living her life on the fly hoping for the best with zero actual planning. Yazan claims his dad kicked him out and fired him. Now he;s homeless and confides in his best friend that he doesn’t know if they’ll make it because he;s sacrificed so much for her and she hasn’t sacrificed anything for him.



I was horrified to see that they gave a helpless puppy to Drascilla and even more horrified to hear of Deavan's response to people who were concerned for the dog's well being. Claiming that mistreatment of the dog is fine because other dogs are killed for food is a pathetic excuse. Deavan isn't capable of raising children to be good human beings with the empathy to be kind to people or animals. How a person treats another person or animal that is vulnerable or less powerful reveals the content of their character and Deavan is sorely lacking. I hope the dog is safe with Jihoon now that they have separated.


----------



## pixiejenna

CanuckBagLover said:


> Good recap. But I"m pretty bored with the season -so over Deavan/jihoon,Melyza/CheeseStick.
> Ariela and Bini are midly interesting (totally agree with you about Ariella's Mom, but I also think  she's had years of experience dealing with daugher's anxiety issues). (in some ways she reminds me of Paul).
> Interested in Armano and Kenny - hope it does work for them.  Armando's daughter is so adorable.  KEnny just needs to back off. Brittney and Yazan do seem fake - I actually feel sorry Yazan.  I think Brittney came on the show for publicity for her modeling/acting/sing career (and I use the word "career" loosely) but its backfired on her spectacularly.  She just comes across as a selfish grifter.



Britney totally used TLC to further her career and by career I mean social media influencer type career. I don’t really feel bad for Yazen I feel like he’s just as much a fame h0e as she is and was happy to do it. If he was looking for a traditional muslim wife he wouldn’t have dated Britney she’s the exact opposite of that.




limom said:


> This poor baby is regressing because she does not have a stable life. Enough already. Stay in Korea or stateside, this child has more airline miles than many fifty years old.
> Children need stability to flourish.
> PS: I have cleaned plenty of carpets in my life.
> what a moron!



Given her birth mom and her grandma their isn’t much hope unless she’s taken out of that toxic environment. I don’t fault her be she is clearly neglected and willing to do anything to get attention and it doesn’t matter what she dose both her mom and grandma ignore her. Deavan is too lazy to clean a carpet she’d just rather buy a new one. As someone who doesn’t work she has some extremely unrealistic expectations of how money works.




jennlt said:


> I was horrified to see that they gave a helpless puppy to Drascilla and even more horrified to hear of Deavan's response to people who were concerned for the dog's well being. Claiming that mistreatment of the dog is fine because other dogs are killed for food is a pathetic excuse. Deavan isn't capable of raising children to be good human beings with the empathy to be kind to people or animals. How a person treats another person or animal that is vulnerable or less powerful reveals the content of their character and Deavan is sorely lacking. I hope the dog is safe with Jihoon now that they have separated.



I’m sure the dog is with Jihoon, and the pup is better off that way it won’t have to suffer any more abuse.


----------



## arnott

jennlt said:


> I was horrified to see that they gave a helpless puppy to Drascilla and even more horrified to hear of Deavan's response to people who were concerned for the dog's well being. Claiming that mistreatment of the dog is fine because other dogs are killed for food is a pathetic excuse. Deavan isn't capable of raising children to be good human beings with the empathy to be kind to people or animals. How a person treats another person or animal that is vulnerable or less powerful reveals the content of their character and Deavan is sorely lacking. I hope the dog is safe with Jihoon now that they have separated.



How was Drascilla tossing around the Dog?   Deavan's response shows what a horrible person she is.


----------



## TC1

I must admit I was surprised that they let Biniyam stand behind the curtain for the c-section and watch it all. Yikes.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

limom said:


> This poor baby is regressing because she does not have a stable life. Enough already. Stay in Korea or stateside, this child has more airline miles than many fifty years old.
> Children need stability to flourish.
> PS: I have cleaned plenty of carpets in my life.
> what a moron!


I couldnèt help but contrast how Armandoès daughter Hannah behaves (from what we have seen of her) and that of Driscilla. They do  not seem to be too much different in age, but Hannah seems such a sweetie (maybe a bit spoiled but understandable).  Hannah does comes across as having a stable loving environment, where as you point out Drascilla does not.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pixiejenna said:


> Britney totally used TLC to further her career and by career I mean social media influencer type career. I don’t really feel bad for Yazen I feel like he’s just as much a fame h0e as she is and was happy to do it. If he was looking for a traditional muslim wife he wouldn’t have dated Britney she’s the exact opposite of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Given her birth mom and her grandma their isn’t much hope unless she’s taken out of that toxic environment. I don’t fault her be she is clearly neglected and willing to do anything to get attention and it doesn’t matter what she dose both her mom and grandma ignore her. Deavan is too lazy to clean a carpet she’d just rather buy a new one. As someone who doesn’t work she has some extremely unrealistic expectations of how money works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m sure the dog is with Jihoon, and the pup is better off that way it won’t have to suffer any more abuse.




I donèt think that Yazan is a strict muslim, I totally believe he drinks, maybe even does drugs and I think that is why he was attracted to Brittany.  I totally believe they have had sex and is not a virgin as Brittany claims. And maybe he was hoping to get to the US by marrying her - not much of a future working for his father at the fish market. Its just in Jordan, he has to keep up appearances especially on TV and Brittany has to conform to the social and religious norms.  Somehow if he was in America I do not think he would care if she wore a headscarf.  It would not at all surpise me if the whole idea of her going to live in Jordan was Brittanyès idea not Yazan - I mean that is a story far jucier story than him coming to America.  And I am not sure what kind of social media attention he gets from this, how it helps him.  Social media seems very different in Middle Eastern countries such Jordan.


----------



## limom

If he was a strict Muslim, he would not even entertain the idea of marrying a divorcee who has not intention of converting, imho.
He just used her for sex.
She used him for a vacation and a story line.


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> How was Drascilla tossing around the Dog?   Deavan's response shows what a horrible person she is.



She was jumping around the room you can see her a bit of her with the dog in her hands up high on the bed behind Deavan. Then you hear a big thud off camera. Deavan says it;s just Dracilla falling down, then a few seconds later she tells her to not throw the dog around. Then after people voiced their complaints about the dog being abused she starts lying saying that Dracilla wasn’t throwing the dog around she was only holding him up high. Basically typical Deavan rewriting history like usual.  

you can see bits of the live here.








						Deavan responds to concern about her dog, asks 90 Day Fiance fans to stop reporting her
					

Deavan Clegg assures 90 Day Fiance fans that the dog is okay and pleads with them to stop reporting her after many worried over the dog's welfare.




					www.monstersandcritics.com


----------



## pixiejenna

Here‘s another clip of the live where you can see her with the dog up in the air.


----------



## Sol Ryan

I am so over her... if any of this is true, why is it being played out over SM? These poor kids are having their names dragged over the interwebs because of their mom...

And it doesn’t make sense, if Jihoon was abusive, why would you be making visitation arrangements and setting up calls so he could see the kids? She just makes him seem more believable and that seems so weird because I don’t want to take sides in an abuse allegation, but her actions are so beyond I can’t help but side with Jihoon.

There is video of all of the Clegg’s abusing Jihoon... verbally and emotionally... shoot Drascilla was hitting him even...

This needs to be in the courts and not SM for the kids‘ sake... I don’t understand what Deavan thinks she’s accomplishing here...


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Here‘s another clip of the live where you can see her with the dog up in the air.




Looks like she got the money and got the fake boobs she wanted?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pixiejenna said:


> Here‘s another clip of the live where you can see her with the dog up in the air.



This is appalling on so many levels.  How is it better that child is falling down onto a window - she could have been injured if the glass broke. 
How is the fact that Koreans eat dogs justify abuse of dogs?
I don't know why they got the dog in the first place, since Devean is continually complaining about money.
 I hate it when people adopt pets and are not prepared to take care of them properly and with young children you have to teach them how to behave around pets.  So this dog becomes another victim Devean, if it comes poorly socialized, it will be more likely to be aggressive towards people.
I truly hope that the dog is with Jihoon or his parents and not her.
She really has to go.  
And I don't say this lighlty, but wish child authories would step in with Drascilla.  This poor child is a mess and its just going to get worse.


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> Looks like she got the money and got the fake boobs she wanted?



No she didn’t it;s just standard photoshop.




CanuckBagLover said:


> This is appalling on so many levels.  How is it better that child is falling down onto a window - she could have been injured if the glass broke.
> How is the fact that Koreans eat dogs justify abuse of dogs?
> I don't know why they got the dog in the first place, since Devean is continually complaining about money.
> I hate it when people adopt pets and are not prepared to take care of them properly and with young children you have to teach them how to behave around pets.  So this dog becomes another victim Devean, if it comes poorly socialized, it will be more likely to be aggressive towards people.
> I truly hope that the dog is with Jihoon or his parents and not her.
> She really has to go.
> And I don't say this lighlty, but wish child authories would step in with Drascilla.  This poor child is a mess and its just going to get worse.



Deavan says that just Dracilla fell down except we can clearly see her holding the dog over her head in the clips. So even if just she fell down like Deavan tried to rewrite history the dog went down with her. The dog was rehomed long before Deavan came back to the US all the way back In January because she claimed that TaYvan was allergic to him. Jihoon confirmed that Dracilla beat him so much he was loosing fur. Hopefully his new family is giving him the love and care he deserves.


----------



## bisousx

CanuckBagLover said:


> I couldnèt help but contrast how Armandoès daughter Hannah behaves (from what we have seen of her) and that of Driscilla. They do  not seem to be too much different in age, but Hannah seems such a sweetie (maybe a bit spoiled but understandable).  Hannah does comes across as having a stable loving environment, where as you point out Drascilla does not.



Just curious, how does Hannah seem spoiled? I didn’t see anything but an extremely cute and sweet girl. But I might’ve missed something.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

bisousx said:


> Just curious, how does Hannah seem spoiled? I didn’t see anything but an extremely cute and sweet girl. But I might’ve missed something.


Spoiled was probably not the best choice.  Her father clearly dotes on her and I think the entire extended family does too.  I think she is probably used to lot of attention, I didn't mean spoiled in the obnoxious way.


----------



## TC1

bisousx said:


> Just curious, how does Hannah seem spoiled? I didn’t see anything but an extremely cute and sweet girl. But I might’ve missed something.


I think it was from the clip of Hannah saying "do you want to buy me a purse, or shaved ice?" and then Kenny calls Armando a pushover because the clip seemed like she was demanding one or the other, not asking for a treat.


----------



## bisousx

TC1 said:


> I think it was from the clip of Hannah saying "do you want to buy me a purse, or shaved ice?" and then Kenny calls Armando a pushover because the clip seemed like she was demanding one or the other, not asking for a treat.



I missed that scene. I’d find it hard to say no to that cute little kid as well.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> No she didn’t it;s just standard photoshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deavan says that just Dracilla fell down except we can clearly see her holding the dog over her head in the clips. So even if just she fell down like Deavan tried to rewrite history the dog went down with her. The dog was rehomed long before Deavan came back to the US all the way back In January because she claimed that TaYvan was allergic to him. *Jihoon confirmed that Dracilla beat him so much he was loosing fur.* Hopefully his new family is giving him the love and care he deserves.



 

Photoshop can give you big boobs?


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> Photoshop can give you big boobs?



Photoshop can give you anything you want. She uses facetune the most lol. The Reddit instagramreality is a entertaining one to look at which she was featured in lol.


----------



## arnott

Ugh, she looked better before!  Those lips are ridiculous!


----------



## pixiejenna

The best part is she had a botched lip job in Korea, which is known for some of the best plastic surgeons. She came home and went to Larissa’s doctor to fix it. Clearly she didn’t learn her lesson and decided to continue with injectables. She was pretty before all the PS she just never showed it with her sour Eeyore sad face. The one or two times she smiled she looked like a completely different person almost unrecognizable.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> The best part is she had a botched lip job in Korea, which is known for some of the best plastic surgeons. She came home and went to Larissa’s doctor to fix it. Clearly she didn’t learn her lesson and decided to continue with injectables. She was pretty before all the PS she just never showed it with* her sour Eeyore sad face*. The one or two times she smiled she looked like a completely different person almost unrecognizable.



Is the picture above of her botched lips, or is that after they were fixed already?    

Bah ha ha @  "sour Eeyore sad face"!


----------



## pixiejenna

the picture above is from a live she did this week so that is the current state of her lips. Here’s another clip of her life with her new BF   She was still in Korea when she had a botched job both her and Jihoon went to Vegas to have Larissa’s doctor fix them. She claimed that they were ”dying” lol. here’s some good pictures of them https://people.com/health/90-day-fiance-deavan-clegg-lip-dying-botched-injections/

I literally have no other way to describe her face. I am not one to say other women need to smile to be pretty but she legit has permanent sad face. The only two times she even smiled was when jihoons family was giving her money and her moving into her new (3rd) apartment. She likes to say she’s moving there to be with him because she loves him, blah, blah, blah but she dose not look like someone in love at all. She looks like ugh what is the bare minimum that I have to do to get though this?


----------



## TC1

If Deavan wanted an American wedding, she should have got married in America   
I cannot stand the BS that is this Brittany/Yazan storyline


----------



## pixiejenna

Deavan doesn’t even understand the difference between a wedding and a wedding reception, most weddings in the US are not 3+ hours long. And for someone who is such a koreaboo she doesn’t seem to care about how korean cultural norms at all. her whining about her childhood dreams being ruined is ridiculous considering she was a teen mom. I think she was more upset over the fact that her wedding venue would have 3-4 other weddings on the same day so it[s not all about her. Like she wants to feel like the venue is only working for her. She was also super classless telling jihoons boss about his criminal background and then telling him how to do his job.

I also can’t stand Britney and her fake relationship with Yazan. Also why the hell was she wearing her bikini top upside down it looked so awkward and uncomfortable. She clearly has no plans to move there permanently.

 I really felt for Ari this episode and respect her for how well she has handled thier cultural differences in a respectful way. Binni however is getting some major side eye from me. Not explaining to Ari what she’s literally walking into going home and having to watch a goat be sacrificed at her doorstep is pretty jarring. At least if he explained it to her she could somewhat mentally prepare herself for it. I feel like he;s intentionally not telling her these things because he’s afraid she’ll oppose them and he wants to do them regardless of what she wants . I was surprised that she decided to cave on the baptim. The circumcision scene wasn’t as bad as I expected based on the previews. She somewhat consented to it, but I do feel like she’s being heavily pressured by binni to do it. I think she panicked and is still super emotional after seeing Avi crying from his shot I don’t think she could handle it. I am surprised by her stance that she’s opposed to it because he really doesn’t have any say and she wants him to make the choice for himself when he gets older. I don’t think that Binni understands this perspective, it shows how much they really d know about each other.

kenny and Armando make it home with Hannah. They go to the market and Kenny tells Armando that he’s a pushover because Hannah is negotiating her desert. I think to some extent Armando probably dose spoil Hannah because he just wants to make her happy after losing her mom. But Hannah is such a good kid I don’t really feel like Kenny had a right to comment about that. It also shows how developed she is to be able to negotiate for what she wants. I also think that Kenny’s delivery of what he said was harsh, he needs to slow his roll. He’s used to being in charge parenting his kids he didn’t have to share the responsibility with someone else. I also think that his daughters probably had him wrapped around their fingers when they were Hannah’s age he’s just in denial about it. I am also annoyed with the fact that Kenny is so self conscious about how he doesn’t know what they’re saying and is like they could be talking total cr@p about me and I’d never know it. Then he comments that it will be easier for Hannah to learn English for them to communicate. I don’t understand why he has bothered to even attempt to learn Spanish before moving there, he legit thought he would be able to get by good enough without knowing it. He’ll dulingo is a free app he could have learned something. I feel bad for armando who said he feels like he’s watching two kids now because of Kenny’s inability to communicate in Spanish. He’s not wrong.


----------



## bisousx

Ah, I saw the scene with Kenny, Armando and Hannah. Even though Hannah is still very sweet, I can see spoiling her as being problematic later on when she grows from being the cute little doll into a teen and eventually an adult. I’m with Kenny on this one. He raised four kids on his own and they still love the heck out of him despite his parenting being self described as like a drill sergeant.. so Kenny knows what he’s talking about. To me, his relationship with his adult children says that Kenny as a parent was strict but didn’t go overboard. 

 But it’s also understandable that Armando can’t help but spoil his only child who lost her mother. I think they’ll work it out and will be fine.


----------



## rockhollow

I really like Kenny and Armando, but suspect that the are playing a bit of a role for TLC. They have been in a relationship for 3 years and I think that Kenny can probably speak or at least understand more Spanish then he's letting on - makes it more dramatic for the show.
And I wonder if Armando wanted to do the show to help with his coming out and their relationship with his family. There is no turning back with the camera there. 
I give his parents credit through, it's a lot for them to take in, and are doing a ok job with so many changes.
Little Hannah was so sweet, she's the bridge that will keep the family together.


----------



## lulilu

TC1 said:


> I must admit I was surprised that they let Biniyam stand behind the curtain for the c-section and watch it all. Yikes.



Are you surprised because it's in a foreign country?  Here in the US, husbands and SOs are in the operating room during C-sections.  My DH stood by me holding my hand during my emergency C-section and DD's DH was there for both of hers.


----------



## TC1

lulilu said:


> Are you surprised because it's in a foreign country?  Here in the US, husbands and SOs are in the operating room during C-sections.  My DH stood by me holding my hand during my emergency C-section and DD's DH was there for both of hers.


In my experience the father or birthing plus one...stands or sits at the head of the mother..not behind the doctor/curtain to watch the cutting, pulling..etc. That's the part that I found surprising..the "behind" the curtain part.


----------



## rockhollow

I found the whole Aria/Binni scenes hard to watch. This is another couple that should not have been on the show. IMO, Aria had/has some serious emotional/mental issues and being on this reality show is not helping. If she was on some medication to help her cope and she's off them because she's breast feeding, she'd be having a hard time coping. And then add the stress of being in Ethiopia  - it's too much.
I hope her parents arrive to help her.
It's going to be sad for Binni, I just can't see Aria staying in Ethiopia.


----------



## rockhollow

Jenny and Summit should just run away and find another country to live in where they could just be a couple. Find jobs there and create their own life.
The problem is that Summit (I don't know if I am spelling his name right??)wants his old life and his new life as well, and that just won't work.
You can't really blame his parents who live a traditional life, wanting their son to conform and live that life - and will never be able to accept his situation with Jenny. His whole family will be socially effected by it. Summit, and Jenny for that matter are being really selfish.

I wonder why in all the years they have been together, they didn't try to bring Summit to the US?


----------



## pixiejenna

Jenny can;t sponsor Sumit she doesn’t have the money to do it. She sold all her stuff to move there the first time and said she had like 5-6000. She has also mentioned that she gets social security about $650 a month which is nothing definitely not enough to live on let alone support;sponsor Sumit. Social security is basically money you get from the government that you’ve paid for in taxes while working. You can also receive spousal benefits or if you have a disability and unable to work. The earlier you start taking it the less you get. For example they say it;s best to wait until your 70 to be able to get the maximum amount but you can start receiving it at 62. I think the average amount is around  1200 and she’s getting half of that. I think a part of her plan was to live in both the US and India. She;d spend as much time as required to be able to continue to receive social security. Her money can go farther in India that it will in the US. My guess is the plan was to couch surf with her daughter and her wife and save as much of her money as she can when she’s living here mooching off of her daughter. Then go back to India and spend the rest of her time with Sumit. If she moved there permanently she would loose her social security money because they will be terminated after 6 months out of the country.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pixiejenna said:


> Jenny can;t sponsor Sumit she doesn’t have the money to do it. She sold all her stuff to move there the first time and said she had like 5-6000. She has also mentioned that she gets social security about $650 a month which is nothing definitely not enough to live on let alone support;sponsor Sumit. Social security is basically money you get from the government that you’ve paid for in taxes while working. You can also receive spousal benefits or if you have a disability and unable to work. The earlier you start taking it the less you get. For example they say it;s best to wait until your 70 to be able to get the maximum amount but you can start receiving it at 62. I think the average amount is around  1200 and she’s getting half of that. I think a part of her plan was to live in both the US and India. She;d spend as much time as required to be able to continue to receive social security. Her money can go farther in India that it will in the US. My guess is the plan was to couch surf with her daughter and her wife and save as much of her money as she can when she’s living here mooching off of her daughter. Then go back to India and spend the rest of her time with Sumit. If she moved there permanently she would loose her social security money because they will be terminated after 6 months out of the country.


does anyone know if Summit is working?


----------



## pixiejenna

I don’t know if he’s working I am inclined to think no because I feel like TLC would have used it in the storyline poor Jenny home alone in a foreign country while her married bf is at work all day.


----------



## TC1

I'm sure the TLC coin and whatever side hustles (Cameo, etc) they have going can pay for a decent homelife in India. IMO another reason why Sumit is so keen on Jenny...no need to work anymore


----------



## rockhollow

pixiejenna said:


> Jenny can;t sponsor Sumit she doesn’t have the money to do it. She sold all her stuff to move there the first time and said she had like 5-6000. She has also mentioned that she gets social security about $650 a month which is nothing definitely not enough to live on let alone support;sponsor Sumit. Social security is basically money you get from the government that you’ve paid for in taxes while working. You can also receive spousal benefits or if you have a disability and unable to work. The earlier you start taking it the less you get. For example they say it;s best to wait until your 70 to be able to get the maximum amount but you can start receiving it at 62. I think the average amount is around  1200 and she’s getting half of that. I think a part of her plan was to live in both the US and India. She;d spend as much time as required to be able to continue to receive social security. Her money can go farther in India that it will in the US. My guess is the plan was to couch surf with her daughter and her wife and save as much of her money as she can when she’s living here mooching off of her daughter. Then go back to India and spend the rest of her time with Sumit. If she moved there permanently she would loose her social security money because they will be terminated after 6 months out of the country.



thanks for the info, I didn't know how the US system works.
I was wondering about Jenny bringing Sumit to the US at the beginning of their relationship, many years ago when they first got together when Jenny was still working (even before he got married and this show).
She must have been in a better position then.

And agree with TC1, Sumit doesn't seem to be very motivated where work is concerned. He seems fine living off Jenny's coins.
He's still so young to not be interested in working. Pretty selfish to be expecting his parents to pay all those funds for his divorce.


----------



## pixiejenna

In order to sponsor Sumit the minimum required income is like 21000 the only way to get past that is by having a co-sponsor. This is barely above the poverty line in the US. She has said that she’s getting $650 a month SS income she she’s making well below that. Yes she is making money from TLC but not enough to break that barrier. Also the likelihood of her getting a co-sponsor is next to none because if someone were to happen they’d be on the hook financially for Sumit. For example if she passed away 2 years after he comes here the co sponsor has to pay his way for the next 8 years. I’m not trying to be the grim reaper by saying that but it is a real thing to consider given her age and in that position. The only person that she could even ask would be her daughter and thank goodness for her wife because you know hell would freeze over before she would allow that to happen. Also Jenny has to watch how much she makes because if she makes too much money she will have to pay back some of her social security income. I had a coworker who ended up quitting because she was making too much money between her job and social security. She kept on asking not to be scheduled on Sunday because we make time and a half and it was just enough to put her over the threshold and have to pay back her SS income.

I think TC1 hit the nail on the head if why Sumit is with her, he seems pretty lazy and not very work oriented like our girl Jasmine lol. ITA with rock hollow he is very selfish demanding his parents pay for the divorce. I also felt like he was being manipulative in the way he was saying he was depressed and Suicidal with his history of lying I can’t take this claim too seriously. He catfished Jenny, lied about who he was both picture and whatever he claimed he was/did. He waited until he had her good before coming clean and it didn’t really matter by that time because he already had his hooks in her and she was in love. Then he got married and hid it from Jenny for years. This is extremely calculated behavior on his part. So him coming out with this kind of claim is a easy way to  illicit a emotional response from his parents and guilt them into paying for his divorce. If he really wanted to get divorced so badly he’d be busting his @ss to get the funds as fast as possible. He isn’t very motivated to make his divorce happen quickly either, he seems pretty content on everyone else doing it for him.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> In order to sponsor Sumit the minimum required income is like 21000 the only way to get past that is by having a co-sponsor. This is barely above the poverty line in the US. She has said that she’s getting $650 a month SS income she she’s making well below that. Yes she is making money from TLC but not enough to break that barrier. Also the likelihood of her getting a co-sponsor is next to none because if someone were to happen they’d be on the hook financially for Sumit.* For example if she passed away 2 years after he comes here the co sponsor has to pay his way for the next 8 years. I’m not trying to be the grim reaper by saying that but it is a real thing to consider given her age and in that position.* The only person that she could even ask would be her daughter and thank goodness for her wife because you know hell would freeze over before she would allow that to happen. Also Jenny has to watch how much she makes because if she makes too much money she will have to pay back some of her social security income. I had a coworker who ended up quitting because she was making too much money between her job and social security. She kept on asking not to be scheduled on Sunday because we make time and a half and it was just enough to put her over the threshold and have to pay back her SS income.
> 
> I think TC1 hit the nail on the head if why Sumit is with her, he seems pretty lazy and not very work oriented like our girl Jasmine lol. ITA with rock hollow he is very selfish demanding his parents pay for the divorce. I also felt like he was being manipulative in the way he was saying he was depressed and Suicidal with his history of lying I can’t take this claim too seriously. He catfished Jenny, lied about who he was both picture and whatever he claimed he was/did. He waited until he had her good before coming clean and it didn’t really matter by that time because he already had his hooks in her and she was in love. Then he got married and hid it from Jenny for years. This is extremely calculated behavior on his part. So him coming out with this kind of claim is a easy way to  illicit a emotional response from his parents and guilt them into paying for his divorce. If he really wanted to get divorced so badly he’d be busting his @ss to get the funds as fast as possible. He isn’t very motivated to make his divorce happen quickly either, he seems pretty content on everyone else doing it for him.



Isn't she only around 60?


----------



## lulilu

arnott said:


> Isn't she only around 60?



She took SS benefits early, which is why the payment is so low.


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> Isn't she only around 60?



I don’t know even if she is only 60 she could still pass away before the 10 year mark leaving her co-sponsor Financially responsible for Sumit.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Just watched last night - Deavan, Brittany and Ariel are just awful people.

Notice how Ariel always refers their child as "my baby"!  She basically used Biniyam as a sperm donor.  The way she talked about Biniyam's desire for a baptism was really insulting.  We all have different religious beliefs, but we need to talk about these differences with respect.

Brittany - had never any intention of marrying Yazan and living in Jordon - this was just a play to raise her social media profile - and damn the consequences to Yazan and his family, though, I wasn't sure what to make of his father's threat kill Yazan.

Deavan - she keeps looking for faults in Jihoon.  She is such a miserable person.   I don't believe he cheated on her and I don't believe he's been sexting with other women.  And now jerking off with an image of another women is emotional cheating to her?  I could see how some women would feel like that.  But I think in relationships, some things are best not to know about or probe to deeply about. We all have private fantasies and each person should allow the other to have some private space.  In  an older generation, it would be Playboy magazines, not pictures on Iphones.  If she masterbates and thinks of some one other than Jihoon, is she cheating on him?  I think that as long as you are in happy relationship, your sex life is good and the behaviour is not compulsive/obsessive, its fine.  I felt like yelling at the TV,"let poor Jihoon jerk off in peace", because I don't think he gets much pleasure or happiness in his life as it is.  As to the number of photos on his phone, it seems like cultural difference, as his friends admitted they all had pictures, and it was no big deal.

Sumit, is a selfish, selfish man and grifter.  I doubt his father will ever see a penny repayed.


----------



## TC1

Deavan and the whole "looking at naked pictures is the same as cheating" oh get outta here..so every person on your Only Fans is cheating on their spouse?? get outta here. 
Sumit is conning his father like he conned Jenny, his friend offers him a job and he says "no thanks" ok bud. $100/week is a lot better than $0 a week. I think he just wants to sit around the house with Jenny in her PJ's all day.


----------



## rockhollow

I agree with all you said pixiejenna.

None of the couples seem to be working - well except for Kenny and Armando.
Again, I just don't believe that Kenny has no spanish - I think he's playing it up for the show.
That whole scene at the marriage register office seems over dramatic, scripted for the show. They made it seem like there was going to be a problem, but that woman was so helpful. Kenny acting pissy looked false.
I sure hope this show doesn't ruin their relationship.

I have mixed feeling with Yazan. He seemed very genuine when he was talking to his brother. He seem very believable when up to now I though he was lying about being intimate with Brittany.
I don't really understand after Yazan being raised in such a traditional muslim family, that he would expect them to accept Brittany. And now it seems it's his pride that keeps him thinking that things will change.
And I don't know how he ever thinks that Brittany will convert and give up her lifestyle. I almost feel sorry for him, willing to give up so much when Brittany is just a full on bi**h, she wants him to make all these changes and plans to make no changes herself.


----------



## rockhollow

Again, I can hardly even watch what's going on with Aria and Bini.
That poor girl is having more than just new mom issues. She's really not coping, and TLC should be ashamed to be filming this for entertainment. She needs help.
And I am not liking the way Bini is acting. Yes, he's probably out of his depth dealing with Aria, but it seems like he thinks she should be totally sub-servant to him, and that he should be in control of all things. Aria is not stable and he's not helping. 
They (TLC) should stop filming this couple.


----------



## TC1

I wonder if Ari's family is there now and just not being filmed? she said her parents were going to be bringing the car seat and baby supplies (which they now have) and that they were pressuring her to go through with the circumcision. I can't imagine her mom not being on the first available plane once she was told about the c-section.


----------



## rockhollow

TC1 said:


> I wonder if Ari's family is there now and just not being filmed? she said her parents were going to be bringing the car seat and baby supplies (which they now have) and that they were pressuring her to go through with the circumcision. I can't imagine her mom not being on the first available plane once she was told about the c-section.



That might be true, but because Ari still seems so unglued, I can't image her mom letting her go to the hospital with just Bini for the snip.
But agree they do seem to have a car seat now, but strange than they seem to just hold it when in the taxi, not strap it down.


I have a question about the money that Sumit owes. Are they talking in US dollars? Was it $20K US for the divorce, and was his friend offering $100 US a month for a wage?


----------



## TC1

rockhollow said:


> That might be true, but because Ari still seems so unglued, I can't image her mom letting her go to the hospital with just Bini for the snip.
> But agree they do seem to have a car seat now, but strange than they seem to just hold it when in the taxi, not strap it down.
> 
> 
> I have a question about the money that Sumit owes. Are they talking in US dollars? Was it $20K US for the divorce, and was his friend offering $100 US a month for a wage?


Honestly I have no idea about the money. 20,000 INR is only $268 USD you wouldn't think they'd have to collect from a bunch of folks to pay that off, Jenny gets more than double that a month from SS


----------



## rockhollow

TC1 said:


> Honestly I have no idea about the money. 20,000 INR is only $268 USD you wouldn't think they'd have to collect from a bunch of folks to pay that off, Jenny gets more than double that a month from SS



thanks. Sometimes I think they are talking in US but then $20K seems like so much - but as you say less than $300 is nothing. I guess it must be US.
I suppose Jenny has her TLC's funds to help supplement their living. She should have offered some funds, she wanted the divorce lots - needed it if she wants to stay in India as a spouse.
Again, both Jenny and Sumit are being very selfish - I hope his parents will be able to carry the debt, cause those two don't seem to care.
I think Jenny is very bitter towards his parents. I bet if she put in some effort, she could help mend the fence, but her nose is out of joint that they didn't welcome her with open arms and are having trouble accepting her as his partner - especially because they were so warm and friendly when she was just the weird internet friend from the US, not son stealer. I'm sure she never has anything good to say about them to Sumit.

I do want Jenny and Sumit to be together if it's what they want, I just want them to be more responsible.
I do see love between them.


----------



## bisousx

When I was younger I would have never taken Sumit’s parents’ side but now, I could see how selfish he is being with regards to his parents. Like someone else suggested, it would probably be best if him and Jenny moved away to start a new life that didn’t affect his family in many ways.

I do feel that his parents should pay off the divorce and not expect the money back. Sumit went along with an arranged marriage to make them happy and it did not work out at all. The least they can do is to get their son out of that horrible situation.


----------



## rockhollow

bisousx said:


> When I was younger I would have never taken Sumit’s parents’ side but now, I could see how selfish he is being with regards to his parents. Like someone else suggested, it would probably be best if him and Jenny moved away to start a new life that didn’t affect his family in many ways.
> 
> *I do feel that his parents should pay off the divorce and not expect the money back. Sumit went along with an arranged marriage to make them happy and it did not work out at all. The least they can do is to get their son out of that horrible situation.*



I understand this, I also think the parents pushed him into the marriage, and should be responsible. I just worry when the dad said he had to borrow from many places to come up with that much money. And maybe the divorce cost more with it being a rush job.
How much do you think Jenny gets from TLC - I know the first year, not much - but doesn't it increase with each year?


----------



## rockhollow

Another season, where I like Pillow Talk almost more than the show - with a couple of exceptions.

Tom and his sister - I can't believe TLC has them on. Tom is the guy who never goes away, and his sister has nothing funny or interesting to say.
And really don't care for Colt and Mom with Jess - although Colt and Debbie dancing did make me laugh.

I enjoy the other couples comments. Most of the couples I didn't like so much on their turn on 90 Days, but do on Pillow Talk, much more amusing.
Big Ang is much more amusing, loud and proud she is.


----------



## bisousx

rockhollow said:


> I understand this, I also think the parents pushed him into the marriage, and should be responsible. I just worry when the dad said he had to borrow from many places to come up with that much money. And maybe the divorce cost more with it being a rush job.
> How much do you think Jenny gets from TLC - I know the first year, not much - but doesn't it increase with each year?



I googled and it says about $1000-1500 per person per episode. That wouldn’t go a long way in India if neither of them are working.


----------



## TC1

bisousx said:


> I googled and it says about $1000-1500 per person per episode. That wouldn’t go a long way in India if neither of them are working.


Sumit's parents appeared a few times, so if they were banking 1K USD/each per episode and so were both Jenny and Sumit (assuming at least $1500) that's not bad..I'm sure all of Sumit's friends are getting paid for their various participation too. The reason Jenny wanted to move to India was because she could go quite a way on her SS, which is only like $600/mo.


----------



## rockhollow

bisousx said:


> I googled and it says about $1000-1500 per person per episode. That wouldn’t go a long way in India if neither of them are working.



Wow, I can't believe that's all they get, I thought it would be much more than that, especially with the continuing seasons. That sure wouldn't go far.



TC1 said:


> Sumit's parents appeared a few times, so if they were banking 1K USD/each per episode and so were both Jenny and Sumit (assuming at least $1500) that's not bad..I'm sure all of Sumit's friends are getting paid for their various participation too. The reason Jenny wanted to move to India was because she could go quite a way on her SS, which is only like $600/mo.



And I still think that Sumit and Jenny could come up with a bit of cash, maybe not as much as I originally thought they got more for their appearance on this show.
Boy, that's sure a lot of yourself you have to show for so little money. I guess the fame must be what these people are looking for.
I guess lots of the other  couples cash in and do internet things to add to their incomes. I wonder if Jenny or Sumit do?


----------



## pixiejenna

I just caught up I feel bad for Ari she’s clearly very hormonal/emotional and Binni doesn’t care at all. I am shocked at Sumit actually got his divorce. I couldn’t even pay attention to cheese stick and meylza total snooze fest, his mom is coming and that’s all I got. Deavan is completely deflecting she’s clearly trying to find a out and wants to make jihoon take the fall. She tries to make him look bad to his friends, just like she did with his boss. Then claims him looking at naked pictures of other women is cheating kind of ironic coming from someone who has a OF as a major source of income. Also she accuses him of cheating when he hasn’t more deflecting on her part. She meet her new BF 2 years ago flying to Korea Tagyn is only 1.5 meaning that she was pregnant when she meet her current BF. She clearly had him in her back pocket the whole time for when she decided she was done with Jihoon. She has also come out and says Dracilla has Bell’s palsy and posted pictures of her. For someone who wants her daughter to have privacy online she sure posts a lot of harmful stuff.


----------



## Grande Latte

I know you're all so ahead of me. But last night I finally caught up to the episode where Darcey and Tom met at a NYC spot for a drink and broke up. 

Neither wants to listen to one another, but clearly Tom has a new woman so there's not much to communicate anymore. And I can't believe he ended the convo with "did you put on weight?" WTF?" What???


----------



## CanuckBagLover

TC1 said:


> Sumit's parents appeared a few times, so if they were banking 1K USD/each per episode and so were both Jenny and Sumit (assuming at least $1500) that's not bad..I'm sure all of Sumit's friends are getting paid for their various participation too. The reason Jenny wanted to move to India was because she could go quite a way on her SS, which is only like $600/mo.


I heard from a friend who watches that the non-American's don't get paid - I can't remember she found this.  Does anyone know?


----------



## rockhollow

i don't believe anything that Devan has to say in light of all that is happening with them in real time.
In the last episode, she really seems to be trying to find fault with anything and everything Jihoon does - she's looking for sympathy and trying to make out Jihoon is the bad guy.
I don't like Jihoon either, but don't think he's cheating, and has not really changed his ways is from the start - he's a lazy, sneaky boy, used to being supported by his parents.


----------



## TC1

CanuckBagLover said:


> I heard from a friend who watches that the non-American's don't get paid - I can't remember she found this.  Does anyone know?


The would mean Larissa wouldn't get paid?? Highly doubtful, I've never heard that. I would assume all the camera crews on location and producers that translate all the questions would get paid. 
LOL as if Nicole would be flying to Morocco to see Azan and that guy wasn't getting anything out of it


----------



## pixiejenna

CanuckBagLover said:


> I heard from a friend who watches that the non-American's don't get paid - I can't remember she found this.  Does anyone know?



For the regular 90 day fiance only the US citizen is paid as non citizens can't work without a green card. Not sure how the Other Way works since they're filming in foreign countries possibly both parties get paid but maybe only the US citizen gets paid.




rockhollow said:


> i don't believe anything that Devan has to say in light of all that is happening with them in real time.
> In the last episode, she really seems to be trying to find fault with anything and everything Jihoon does - she's looking for sympathy and trying to make out Jihoon is the bad guy.
> I don't like Jihoon either, but don't think he's cheating, and has not really changed his ways is from the start - he's a lazy, sneaky boy, used to being supported by his parents.



ITA Deavan is clearly over Jihoon and is trying to use him as a scapegoat to take the fall for the breakup. Deavans victim game is exhausting. Remember when she had to move to Korea because of her crazy aunt who tried to kidnap her? She wasn't safe in America then, but she is now lol. I wonder how differently this would have turned out if Jihoon was successful or came from a wealthy family. 




TC1 said:


> The would mean Larissa wouldn't get paid?? Highly doubtful, I've never heard that. I would assume all the camera crews on location and producers that translate all the questions would get paid.
> LOL as if Nicole would be flying to Morocco to see Azan and that guy wasn't getting anything out of it



In the US you can not legally work without the proper paperwork like green card or work permit. So the foreign finances do not get paid. This is why Larissa needs Erice he can get paid, and he can "gift" her the money as a work around. She was not a citizen Coltee pulled out from that paperwork when they got divorced.  I think that Larissa just recently got a work permit a few months ago. If TLC paid non citizens or people with out work permits they'll have to pay serious fines.


----------



## rockhollow

pixiejenna said:


> For the regular 90 day fiance only the US citizen is paid as non citizens can't work without a green card. Not sure how the Other Way works since they're filming in foreign countries possibly both parties get paid but maybe only the US citizen gets paid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ITA Deavan is clearly over Jihoon and is trying to use him as a scapegoat to take the fall for the breakup. Deavans victim game is exhausting. Remember when she had to move to Korea because of her crazy aunt who tried to kidnap her? She wasn't safe in America then, but she is now lol. I wonder how differently this would have turned out if Jihoon was successful or came from a wealthy family.
> 
> LOL, Deavan would have loved if Jihoon came from a wealthy family.
> I forgot about her having to leave the country because of a kidnapping threat - just another of the long lies of Deavan spouts.
> And I now saw somewhere that Deavan is trying to say that Dricilla has Bells Palsy - I'm not sure what that has to do with anything especially her bad behaviour.
> 
> 
> 
> *In the US you can not legally work without the proper paperwork like green card or work permit. So the foreign finances do not get paid. This is why Larissa needs Erice he can get paid, and he can "gift" her the money as a work around. She was not a citizen Coltee pulled out from that paperwork when they got divorced.  I think that Larissa just recently got a work permit a few months ago. If TLC paid non citizens or people with out work permits they'll have to pay serious fines.*


This make sense.
So hopefully, when the show goes out of country, both people in the couple get paid.
Jenny and Sumit can then afford to give the parents some funds.


----------



## arnott

bisousx said:


> I googled and it says about $1000-1500 per person per episode. That wouldn’t go a long way in India if neither of them are working.



Everyone gets at least $1000 or just the mains?   For example, do Elizabeth's horrible sisters each get $1000 per episode?


----------



## rockhollow

will just leave this here.


----------



## rockhollow

I really have nothing good to say about Brittany.
She is always only looking to promote herself. I didn't believe her about not getting on the plane - she wouldn't miss all the airtime.
And although Yazan is also being completely unreasonable - half the time I don't even understand what he's screaming about to Brittany.

Then, the disrespect ably way she dresses when in Jordan. She didn't have to wear a cover, but crop tops  and having her breasts so exposed was just wrong!
Even her girlfriend who had never been there before was dressed so much more respect.
She was lucky all she got was comments and nothing more.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

rockhollow said:


> I really have nothing good to say about Brittany.
> She is always only looking to promote herself. I didn't believe her about not getting on the plane - she wouldn't miss all the airtime.
> And although Yazan is also being completely unreasonable - half the time I don't even understand what he's screaming about to Brittany.
> 
> Then, the disrespect ably way she dresses when in Jordan. She didn't have to wear a cover, but crop tops  and having her breasts so exposed was just wrong!
> Even her girlfriend who had never been there before was dressed so much more respect.
> She was lucky all she got was comments and nothing more.


Yes - she was lucky and that there was a camera crew with her. I was genuinely worrieed something was going to happen in that bar.  Her friend is way too nice and sensible to by hanging out with Brittany.

Ariela is another one I cannot stand.  Her parents seem very nice and very reasonable.  Bini has made mistakes, but I like what her father said to Bini "You have kind eyes" and I thought its true.  I think there is more than pregnancy hormones going with her.  In some ways she reminds me of Paul in all of her anxiety issues.

Add Deavan as another one I can't stand.  Having another a child is the last thing she needed.  I'm sorry but  I can't feel sorry for her over her miscarriage and her using it to get sympathy.

Melyza and what's his name - total bore.

Kind of interesting to see Jenny and Sumit in quarantine, but I don't like either of them.  She's selfish, and he's a lazy grifter.

At this point I'm only interested in Armando and Kenny.

They have to do better casting in the future, because this show is loosing me.


----------



## rockhollow

I so agree with all you said CanuckBagLover.

Ariela's parents seem so nice. I think it's the best thing for them to be there, and I'm sure they'll be taking her back to the US when they leave. The mom at least must be aware of the fragile state of Ariela's mental state - that girl is suffering more than just post baby hormones. She needs way more support than what Bini can give her.
And it looks like there is going to be a big family blowout next week when the family get together.

What in goodness name was Jenny wearing during her scenes this week. YIKES!
Maybe ok when she's home alone with Sumit, but not for filming.
Another couple that looks like the drama is coming next week. Again, I think that Jenny works to make sure the family doesn't reunite. She wants to prove a point.


----------



## pixiejenna

Apparently it took our mother of the year 2 days to realize that their was something wrong with her daughter lamo. Good thing she studied medical.


----------



## pixiejenna

Season 8 has 3 recycled couples, Mike and Natalie,  Tarek and Hazel, and Rebecca and Zied work so mach work. Kind of disappointing to see so many repeats. My guess is they pandemic is a major factor in this. Harder to get people in to the US.









						Meet the '90 Day Fiance' Season 8 Couples
					

TLC announced the new couples that will have 90 days to tie the knot or split in '90 Day Fiance' — read more




					www.usmagazine.com


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Season 8 has 3 recycled couples, Mike and Natalie,  Tarek and Hazel, and Rebecca and Zied work so mach work. Kind of disappointing to see so many repeats. My guess is they pandemic is a major factor in this. Harder to get people in to the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meet the '90 Day Fiance' Season 8 Couples
> 
> 
> TLC announced the new couples that will have 90 days to tie the knot or split in '90 Day Fiance' — read more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmagazine.com



Mike and Natalie again, good lord!        I wonder if she finally got her baby.


----------



## pixiejenna

Finally got caught up. I have to say the only thing that I have enjoyed about Brittney and Yazen is their translator. He’s the best translator we’ve had on 90 day fiancé ever! I’m glad that Yazens brother let Britney know what’s up with the family so she can finally decide to go home because we know she had no intention of moving there.

Cheese stick decided to go back home since he maxed out how much time he can take off from work and he has gotten married. He also had no serious plan on moving to another country. Meylza shows the most emotion the entire season when he leaves and cries. I think she’s more upset that he’s leaving then the loss of him. Like she wasn’t able to keep him there to make his life miserable.

Deavan and Jihoon do some sort of box ceremony which was interesting to see. She tries on her dress and her mom called her sophisticated, probably the first time ever that has been said about her. She talks about how the miscarriage brought them together and Jihoons mom is her biggest supporter now. Elicia is uncharacteristically pleasant the entire time. Deavan is practically begging her mom for a reason to get out of the wedding, her mom approves of it now lol. I don’t even understand why she would be nervous about this they’re already married.

Ari and Bini take Avi to get baptized. The ceremony is insanely early and Ari literally has no idea what’s going to happen. Why the hell did Bini not explain to her what is going to happe? Bini is afraid that Ari is going to take the baby and run be of what happened when they went to get him circumcised. The ceremony was uneventful and afterwards they go to celebrate with his family. For some reason they wrap the baby in bread and then eat the bread. His family is happy and his sisters gush about how well behaved Ari is, WTF his family is such @ssholes towards her and that needs to stop now.

Other random 90 day news Larissa and Ericee are over. Jorge’s girlfriend is pregnant he’s only been out of jail 6 months. Coltee and Vanessa are now engaged *gags*.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Finally got caught up. I have to say the only thing that I have enjoyed about Brittney and Yazen is their translator. He’s the best translator we’ve had on 90 day fiancé ever! I’m glad that Yazens brother let Britney know what’s up with the family so she can finally decide to go home because we know she had no intention of moving there.
> 
> Cheese stick decided to go back home since he maxed out how much time he can take off from work and he has gotten married. He also had no serious plan on moving to another country. Meylza shows the most emotion the entire season when he leaves and cries. I think she’s more upset that he’s leaving then the loss of him. Like she wasn’t able to keep him there to make his life miserable.
> 
> Deavan and Jihoon do some sort of box ceremony which was interesting to see. She tries on her dress and her mom called her sophisticated, probably the first time ever that has been said about her. She talks about how the miscarriage brought them together and Jihoons mom is her biggest supporter now. Elicia is uncharacteristically pleasant the entire time. Deavan is practically begging her mom for a reason to get out of the wedding, her mom approves of it now lol. I don’t even understand why she would be nervous about this they’re already married.
> 
> Ari and Bini take Avi to get baptized. The ceremony is insanely early and Ari literally has no idea what’s going to happen. Why the hell did Bini not explain to her what is going to happe? Bini is afraid that Ari is going to take the baby and run be of what happened when they went to get him circumcised. The ceremony was uneventful and afterwards they go to celebrate with his family. For some reason they wrap the baby in bread and then eat the bread. His family is happy and his sisters gush about how well behaved Ari is, WTF his family is such @ssholes towards her and that needs to stop now.
> 
> Other random 90 day news Larissa and Ericee are over. Jorge’s girlfriend is pregnant he’s only been out of jail 6 months. *Coltee and Vanessa are now engaged *gags*.*




I thought she didn't want a relationship with him!   I wonder if Debbie is happy.


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> I thought she didn't want a relationship with him!   I wonder if Debbie is happy.



Well as long as TLC is filming she's down for whatever.  Debbie seems to like her for whatever reason.


----------



## rockhollow

Was that the season finale? There were no previews of next week and no teaser of the reunion, but is sure seemed like they were wrapping the show up - at least for a few couples.

Jenny and Sumit
I don't think that Sumit ever really wanted to marry Jenny without his family's approval and he's got what he wanted.
He knew his family wouldn't approve and knows that Jenny will still stay with him without marriage.
At this point, they kind of deserve each other.
Jenny has it all twisted and is bitter that the family doesn't want her in their lives. She was so wrong trying to say that she had a great relationship with the mom, and that the mom changed.
No Jenny, the mom liked you when she just thought you were just a traveller visiting their country.
You were the one that disrespected them but secretly sleeping with their son in their house!

The best thing for Jenny would be just to return to America - if Sumit really wanted to be with you he would follow you, or find another country for you both to live in.


----------



## TC1

I've read there is some kind of reunion planned..but due to all the leaks of previous seasons they're not saying much yet. 
Finale was as expected. Boring. Honestly this show doesn't need to be 2 hours.


----------



## pixiejenna

The finale was boring. They did film a tell all but no mention of when it will air but the new season will start next week. I don’t know how much I would even want to watch a finale to be honest we already know so much that has happened after filming and one of the couples won’t even be in it.


----------



## TC1

Colt and Vanessa got engaged. Apparently in front of a film crew for one of the 4 new spin offs. Gross. These two (mama Deb) included, just love the TV pay/fame.


----------



## rockhollow

yes, I heard there was going to be some kind of a reunion, but they are keeping it under wraps.
But agree with pixiejenna - we know so much of what has happened since the show ended months ago, so not sure what they'll have to talk about.
I image it will be some zoom reunion.


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> *Colt and Vanessa got engaged. Apparently in front of a film crew for one of the 4 new spin offs.* Gross. These two (mama Deb) included, just love the TV pay/fame.



Excuse me while I vomit!    

What 4 new Spin Offs?!  Please not Elizabeth and her horrible family!


----------



## pixiejenna

I guess that the new shows are for discovery + streaming only? At least that’s what’s I’m getting from this article. None of them sound remotely interesting. Also whatever happened with the dating show they started filming with Big Ed the rapist? I can only wish it was DOA but knowing that TLC loves to give platforms to the most disgusting people. I don’t have many streaming services, Netflix, Amazon prime, and sling for cable TV. I don’t know why they think people would want to pay for these shows lmao.









						Discovery Releasing These 4 Exclusive 90 Day Fiancé Shows In 2021 On New Streaming Service
					

Discovery+ has new content for 90 Day fiance fans.




					screenrant.com


----------



## TC1

New couples... Uhh this Jovi guy and his Lana 2.0 aren't going to make it long...they can't stand each other.
Mike and Natalie were terrible on the first go round, can't see this being different. The farm kid and his parents are a bit much, talking about his sex life and dr appt's. Rebecca and Zied are back. Rebecca seems to have been having a rough go. She looks tired. I guess being  P.I didn't pan out. I thought it was bizarre she was talking to him in broken English on facetime.


----------



## rockhollow

so no reunion of the past season? After watching a whole season, I wish we'd get to hear the couples sum it up. I guess there was just so much controversy with some of the couples, they just didn't want to have to discuss it.
That, or TLC plans to trot them all out again in another show.

On to the new season!

Agree TC1, Rebecca was looking very rough. She must have gotten lots of flak about her over processed photos from her first season as she addressed it.
She's going to look so much older that Zied this season.
And it didn't show her in a very good light, her last marriage with another Arab man is very similar to this current one.
Moving in with Zied to her daughter and redneck partner is just asking for many problems. She would have been so much smarter to find other accommodations - even a shed would be better   

Even without the previews, I could tell you that Mountain Mike and Natalie are not going to make it.
They were toxic last time round, this time is not going to be better.
She wants him to become religious and a vegan? And kick out poor ole Uncle Buck?
This whole getting back together would never happen without the coins from TLC.


----------



## TC1

I'm not sure how Rebecca can afford the sponsorship of the K1. She seems to be making ends meet, but not by much if you have to move in with your daughter and her man.
Also in her intro she said she was 47, then had to cut and re-take..she's 49. I don't know how these people build relationships on lies and filtered photos and seem to be shocked when they fall apart.


----------



## bisousx

TC1 said:


> I'm not sure how Rebecca can afford the sponsorship of the K1. She seems to be making ends meet, but not by much if you have to move in with your daughter and her man.
> Also in her intro she said she was 47, then had to cut and re-take..she's 49. I don't know how these people build relationships on lies and filtered photos and seem to be shocked when they fall apart.



Rebecca‘s been married three times prior and the last marriage was another import. Safe to say, she’s one of those people that doesn’t learn fast from her mistakes. My guess is that her daughter helped sponsor Zyed.


----------



## TC1

bisousx said:


> Rebecca‘s been married three times prior and the last marriage was another import. Safe to say, she’s one of those people that doesn’t learn fast from her mistakes. My guess is that her daughter helped sponsor Zyed.


I wouldn't agree to financially support ANYONE for 10 years, lol let alone my mothers 4th husband


----------



## rockhollow

I had no idea there was so many expenses involved with the K1. I know you have to be willing and able to support that person for 10 years ( and agree TC1, this is crazy for family to take on) but what are all the other costs these people talk about? Are they all fees, or is just money they are giving the other person?


----------



## rockhollow

I really see fail for the young farming guy with the Ukraine girl.
I mean, just hearing him and his parents talk about some of the encounters they have had with her are all red lights.
 If this girl is a downtown party girl, she's not going to happy moving to the farm and getting up at dawn to do chores.
And already the young guy has run out of money and she hasn't even got here yet.

So far, I don't see any of the couples we have seen so far making it.


----------



## bisousx

rockhollow said:


> I had no idea there was so many expenses involved with the K1. I know you have to be willing and able to support that person for 10 years ( and agree TC1, this is crazy for family to take on) but what are all the other costs these people talk about? Are they all fees, or is just money they are giving the other person?



I think we see outrageous numbers being floated around because some people use an immigration attorney, which you don’t need unless you have a complicated case or are unsure of how to fill out forms yourself. We did an adjustment of status petition, with the paperwork and medical exam it was around $2000.

My husband wants to chime in that the easy answer is: it’s more costly if the petitioner has to apply for multiple marriages


----------



## rockhollow

bisousx said:


> I think we see outrageous numbers being floated around because some people use an immigration attorney, which you don’t need unless you have a complicated case or are unsure of how to fill out forms yourself. We did an adjustment of status petition, with the paperwork and medical exam it was around $2000.
> 
> My husband wants to chime in that the easy answer is: it’s more costly if the petitioner has to apply for multiple marriages



That makes sense - that's more in keeping with what it would cost here in Canada if you do it yourself.

And it does seem like these couples have more than just a strait forward application.

The only guy that seems to have so coins is the fellow from New Orleans - he seems to be the only person financially solvent.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

bisousx said:


> I think we see outrageous numbers being floated around because some people use an immigration attorney, which you don’t need unless you have a complicated case or are unsure of how to fill out forms yourself. We did an adjustment of status petition, with the paperwork and medical exam it was around $2000.
> 
> My husband wants to chime in that the easy answer is: it’s more costly if the petitioner has to apply for multiple marriages


Why do I think that for most of these couples $2000 is a stretch?


----------



## TC1

The amount of crap Rebecca had with Zied's face on it is so embarrassing. 
Tarik and Hazel...ridiculous. Leave your son behind..come to America..we'll get US a girlfiend too   don't get me started on his rapping. I hope he has a day job.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Rebecca is a LUNATIC, why is that mans not cute face on everything she has??? 

Michael needs to RUN from Natalie (is that her name?) He needs to take the cat and run LOL 

these men do the most for these women...send them money...take them on trips and then when they get them here they are in debt lol


----------



## lulilu

How about the couple where the mother and father are so involved, setting orders re sleeping in separate rooms, etc?  That mother seems nutty -- and loving her facetime on camera and is acting all over the place.  He should be on I Love A Mamma's Boy (my new guilty pleasure).


----------



## TC1

lulilu said:


> How about the couple where the mother and father are so involved, setting orders re sleeping in separate rooms, etc?  That mother seems nutty -- and loving her facetime on camera and is acting all over the place.  He should be on I Love A Mamma's Boy (my new guilty pleasure).


there are a lot of memes floating around about Brandon being the perfect mix of "I Love a Mama's Boy" "Welcome to Plathville", "90 Day" and "Unexpected" He is the crossover..lol


----------



## rockhollow

TC1 said:


> The amount of crap Rebecca had with Zied's face on it is so embarrassing.
> Tarik and Hazel...ridiculous. Leave your son behind..come to America..we'll get US a girlfiend too   don't get me started on his rapping. I hope he has a day job.



I have never seen a personalized credit card before, that was really going to far.
No, I take that back, that personalized blanket was going to fall. In one shot, it was a close up of Zied's nose, that was frightening!  
I like Rebecca, but I think she's broken when it comes to relationships. I think that Zied is coming because he loves her, but I don't think it will last, and living with the daughter and her guy will just make it happen sooner.
I heard on a podcast that in Zied's down time waiting for the  visa, he took a air conditioner repair course and will have no problem finding a job once he's allow to work in America.


----------



## rockhollow

I see nothing but trouble with the New Orleans couple.
They both seem so unsuitable for each other.
Jovi is nothing but a party guy, he's not ready for any kind of relationship, and she looks like a really high maintenance lady, which she won't get from him.

Then there is Mountain Man Cheesestick and his crazy Russian. Another doomed couple.
It was so sad to see poor ole Uncle Beau having to leave the house.
There are so many red flags with this couple.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Did anyone catch when Mike said his Uncle Beau is actually his cousin? But then Beau referred to Mike as his nephew. Hmm...


----------



## rockhollow

Lady Zhuge said:


> Did anyone catch when Mike said his Uncle Beau is actually his cousin? But then Beau referred to Mike as his nephew. Hmm...



I think it could just be an age thing. I have a much older 2nd cousin who we referred to as our aunt.
I don't think Mike's Russian bride is going to be happy living somewhere so rural - so hopefully Uncle Beau will be able to return.


----------



## arnott

Glitterandstuds said:


> Rebecca is a LUNATIC, why is that mans not cute face on everything she has???
> 
> Michael needs to RUN from Natalie (is that her name?) He needs to take the cat and run LOL
> 
> these men do the most for these women...send them money...take them on trips and then when they get them here they are in debt lol



What day is the new show on?  I stopped watching after watching the Darcey and Stacey show.  But now that I've finished watching Mr. Robot, I've got nothing else to watch!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Natalie is crazy and she knows she is a city girl why would she even consider living in the country?  That being said, his place did have Texas Chain Saw Massacre vibe to it at night, and I didn't like how Micheal snickered at her discomfort, like he was enjoying it.

Rebecca is a lunatic.  But I thought Zied was looking better.  I think he is using her for a green card, but I think he'll stay with for a little while and won't dump her immediately.  

Tariq and Hazel - seems ridiculous.  He has a sweet daughter though. I hope he knows what he's doing.  I think he feels he probably is thinking "threesome" but I feel Hazel is using him and he will get hurt and so will his daughter.

Don't get me started on Mama's boy.  That Russian girl should run. If he hasn't been able to stand up to his mother now, he won't start now.  

Then we have the new couple - the French girl who just wants buy make up and day dream about her "perfect life".  The guy gives off a creepy vibe to me. Interesting to see how the Pandemic is playing out.  I understand why her father is concerned about traveling.  I would have thought you could always apply for a new visa if the current one expires, especially given the travel resitrictions. If you truly loved someone, you wouldn't pressure them to travel during such uncertain time, it was very selfish of him.

Ironically, I think the New Orleans guy and the Ukraine girl are the only couple with a chance of making it, despite the drama.


----------



## lulilu

I read on FB that Tariq and Hazel are not a couple any more.


----------



## TC1

I've read that Jovi and Lana 2.0 were already married before filming started (prob when they thought she was pregnant) all her fake LV and Hermes make me


----------



## rockhollow

I just don't know if any of these couples are going to make it - these seems lots of conflict and they have just got together.

I am getting really creepy vibes off Mountain Mike. It's almost like he's trying to make her feel uncomfortable, almost like revenge for what happened when they were in Ukraine.
Why would he wait until so late at night to arrived at his county home. He knows she's a city girl and will need to adjust to living in the county. It would have been so much kinder to drive during the day and arrive at the farm during daylight.
And then why didn't he make a fire to warm the house up and make it more cosy. Natalie is tiny, she must have been freezing in that cold house.

Even though I think that mama's boy's girl is spoilt and demanding, I did feel badly for her.
Who would want to spent your first few days with you man touring around Washington with his parents.
That mama is really trying to dominate that relationship from the get go.
It was bad enough that they had to spend their first dinner with the parents, but the whole time?


----------



## rockhollow

I don't know what the think about the childcare son and his french partner.
On the surface, he seems like a good guy, it looks like he and his mom run a fun looking daycare.
It just seems a bit weird of a career choice for a straight man - I hope that doesn't sound to judgemental 
In the french girls confession, she makes it sound like she's the one pushing to go to America, but then when she talks to her father, she makes it sound like he was pressuring her to commit and come.
But she did insinuate he was supporting her and paying for everything, so maybe he wants her to come soon.

It seems like so many of these guys are spend all their funds living a lifestyle outside their means.
Then acting surprised when their ladies are not happy arriving and realizing the men lead much more regular lives.


----------



## bisousx

rockhollow said:


> I just don't know if any of these couples are going to make it - these seems lots of conflict and they have just got together.
> 
> I am getting really creepy vibes off Mountain Mike. It's almost like he's trying to make her feel uncomfortable, almost like revenge for what happened when they were in Ukraine.
> Why would he wait until so late at night to arrived at his county home. He knows she's a city girl and will need to adjust to living in the county. It would have been so much kinder to drive during the day and arrive at the farm during daylight.
> And then why didn't he make a fire to warm the house up and make it more cosy. Natalie is tiny, she must have been freezing in that cold house.
> 
> Even though I think that mama's boy's girl is spoilt and demanding, I did feel badly for her.
> Who would want to spent your first few days with you man touring around Washington with his parents.
> That mama is really trying to dominate that relationship from the get go.
> It was bad enough that they had to spend their first dinner with the parents, but the whole time?



I would have halted all efforts to please, too, if crazy Natalie criticized the color of the airport flowers. I think Mike didn’t go out of his way to make the stay more cozy because he knows it would never be enough. He already kicked out Uncle Beau for her , and what does she expect him to do about the location or vibe of his property...  a full renovation for a batsh*% woman who threw his engagement ring back at him just a few months prior? Mike has the classic reactions of a person who has mentally checked out from the relationship but has one last trip booked/paid for and is still in it for the sex.


----------



## TC1

There's no way Natalie didn't know how rural it is where Mike lives. Didn't they meet because her cousin moved there or some ish? Also, you would have seen his home on video chat.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

rockhollow said:


> I just don't know if any of these couples are going to make it - these seems lots of conflict and they have just got together.
> 
> I am getting really creepy vibes off Mountain Mike. It's almost like he's trying to make her feel uncomfortable, almost like revenge for what happened when they were in Ukraine.
> Why would he wait until so late at night to arrived at his county home. He knows she's a city girl and will need to adjust to living in the county. It would have been so much kinder to drive during the day and arrive at the farm during daylight.
> And then why didn't he make a fire to warm the house up and make it more cosy. Natalie is tiny, she must have been freezing in that cold house.
> 
> Even though I think that mama's boy's girl is spoilt and demanding, I did feel badly for her.
> Who would want to spent your first few days with you man touring around Washington with his parents.
> That mama is really trying to dominate that relationship from the get go.
> It was bad enough that they had to spend their first dinner with the parents, but the whole time?


I don't get Washington Mom's insistence that they have separate bedrooms when staying in their home.  I mean she was fine with them sharing a hotel room, which I assumed she booked since she planned every other aspect of the trip.  So it doesn't seem like she has a moral objection to them having sex before they are married.  I think its just a play for control.


----------



## pixiejenna

I think the real reason why Mike seemed so disappointed about Natalie getting her visa is because now she’s going to see how he really loves. And taking her to the 1500 a night room before taking her home was a big fat mistake. He also had no time to buy groceries that she would eat and was left to eat her carrot by herself lol. I don’t think that his home is really all that bad but it does look like a double wide. They go to dinner with uncle Beau who’s actually his cousin and Natalie is upset that he is drinking at the meal.

Rebecca is so OTT with having pictures of Zied everywhere this is not normal behavior for someone her age she’s acting like she’s in junior high. Video game shopping for her fiancé was hilarious the store clerk was way more poised than I could ever be in that situation. Hell the other week I had a lady called in to work asking about iPads because her son asked her for one, then she tells me that he’s 35 which one should she get and I said at 35 he should get his own iPad lol.

Tariq and Hazel are a lost cause. She clearly wants a girlfriend not a husband. I don’t think that his home was that dirty but had lots of toys/kid stuff out. In honesty he may keep it out to make it easier for his daughter. I think that Hazel is not cut out to handle his daughter which can be very challenging. I don’t think that she knows what she’s in for on that front.

Brandon‘s family is way too involved in his relationship girl has been here for 2 days chill already. I think his mom runs the show and his dad and himself let her to make life easier for them. He wants to play victim that his parents are c0ck blocks but honestly his problems come from him withholding information from different people. he knew that if Julia knew that she would be in her own room and he do have the money to support them financially she never would have come. His mom was way too quick to start bossing julia around either. I half wonder if they co-sponsored her visa so they (his mom more than his dad) feel like Julia owes them so they’re going to work her to death.

Jovi and Yara do not seem like such a good match. Jovi is so childish and selfish he has shown little to no  consideration Yara. First by being upset that after a 30+ hour flight and not wanting to go out and party. Then demanding that she sleeps over at his moms who she hasn’t even met yet. Then when he asked her about his mom’s cooking and she politely said she didn’t like it and he‘s like she’ll just have to learn how to like it. His mom wasn’t any better upset that Yara doesn’t want a big wedding and is just going to have to change her plans. So basically we learn where Jovi has learned this behavior from. His mom also seems to be a enabler to his sh!tty behavior.

 The new couple seem really miss matched. The guy comes off super creepy to me for some reason I feel like he’s controling but dose so under the guise of being a “good guy”. Watching his French fiancé walk through her town and vineyards in her LBD was comical. She seems to live in such a beautiful place and I feel like she’s going to end up in a very generic suburb. She made it seem like her fiancé is pushing hard for her to come here and found a loophole to get her over. I wouldn’t want to travel to Mexico and quarantine for 14 days in a foreign country to go to another country. It seems exhausting in general but adding in the current state of the pandemic the idea of spending extra time in unknown areas would give me a lot of anxiety.


----------



## rockhollow

I wonder if the jolly giant is getting pressure from Production to get his french lady here to keep filming on their timeline.
I bet he frequents Renascence Fairs and Cos Play - I wonder if she know that?
She seems well turned out, is she going to be happy being a mad magician's assistant at kiddy parties?
He's coming off ok right now, but I'm afraid of what's in his closet.


I totally agree pixiejenna, I bet Brandon's parents help sponsor Julie. Betty has control issues and she's not planning to let Brandon slip away so quickly and will use the co-sponser as leverage.
But she's meet her match with Julie - that girl wants her own way and Brandon will have to choose at some point. But I am sure he will waffle back and forth for as long as possible.

I don't like anything about Tariq and Hazel. I kind of liked them on their season and kind of hoped they would make it. I thought brother Dean was nothing but a jerk when he followed Tariq to the Philippines and said all those terrible things about Hazel.
And then ended up doing the same thing and got a Philippines wife as well.
I then really liked them on Pillow Talk and never really understood what happens, they got fired and don't speak anymore.

So I was thinking they were going to be couple that might make it. But from the beginning of this season, their story is just getting more weird and complicated. And to see that Tariq is so involved with his special daughter, makes his situation look even more than a fail. Is Hazel going to be interested in being a family, or go on the prowl?
That little girl need a stable home not a freak house.


----------



## lulilu

I am confused re the French woman's visa -- when does the 90 days start?  Was there an expiration date on when she could leave France/enter the US on it?  I didn't like what she was saying about his behavior.  And his lifestyle is not one i'd want to enter.  ew


----------



## rockhollow

lulilu said:


> I am confused re the French woman's visa -- when does the 90 days start?  Was there an expiration date on when she could leave France/enter the US on it?  I didn't like what she was saying about his behavior.  And his lifestyle is not one i'd want to enter.  ew




Yes, why was she saying that they only had a short length of time left on the visa. Surly if your visa was granted during a 'no travel time', the government would reissue it.
I was out of the country during Covid and because of that, overstayed my 90 day visa. When I able to travel again, they just changed my date on the visa.

Is he going to end up over controlling?


----------



## pixiejenna

I think the French woman had her Visa approved but a 5 month timeframe to use it and she hasn’t been able to come to the US due to covid travel bans. So the loophole was if they could meet up in Mexico and quarantine there then cross over to the US from Mexico vs EU. I would imagine her 90 days would start as soon as she entered the county. I just don’t like the guy he gives me bad vibes. I feel like he plays the “good guy” role to get away with sh!t behavior.

I don’t know if there’s a new episode this week or I’m not seeing it because I watch on sling lol. I did forget about the cougar couple. I feel bad for the cougar she has some serious trauma from having a bipolar parent which is truly heartbreaking. I know people who have bipolar parents and all of them have been affected by their parents mental illness. I also hate to say it but he seems like Luis 2.0 even though we haven’t even heard from him yet. If he;s ignoring her calls and texts he’s not into her. The fact that she tries to get a hold of him through his mom is super cringe. It also sounds like she’s sent him a ton of money. Watching her try to play with her cat is hilarious. I am a crazy cat lady and my guys are attention wh0res they’d mooch rubs off of production.


----------



## DrDior

They should get rid of all the couples and keep the sales lady from the furniture store.


----------



## pixiejenna

I guess I was early the new one came on lol.

Cougar coming out that she slept with her fiance’s cousin was a interesting turn. Her psychic has a better grasp on her relationship tha \n she dose. Ryan is in it for the payday period. 

Zied’s parents are really sad about him leaving. They seem to genuinely want him to be happy even though they don’t seem to approve of Rebecca.

Natalie freaks out on Mike during a visit to town. It;s really hitting her how wrong rural he lives and isn’t happy about it. I can’t really blame her since she really doesn’t have anything to do when Mike is gone. I don’t think that Mike thought about what she’s going to do all day when he’s at work. She is literally going to be a prisoner in his home.

Julia and Brandon have dinner with his parents and their friend. She tries to bring up the bedroom situation and his parents freak out about it. I also don’t understand why it’s ok for them to share a room when they were in DC but now that they’re home it‘s not okay because they aren’t married. The room they gave her was the junk bedroom they still had piles a junk laying around. I’m not saying that she needs a fancy set up but when they have piles of crap in the room it makes it hard for her to feel like she’s at home.

The French girl is in detention at another airport. Her night in shining armor is at a loss as what he should do and checks into his resort. I don’t totally blame him for doing that he can at least unload his junk and create a plan. He should be with the concierge and they could be helping him figure out the next step.  

Jovi and Yara have another fight and I’m 100% team Yara. They fo furniture shopping to get a rug and mirror and Jovi doesn’t like the rug she picked out and said he wouldn’t have it in his apartment. The sales lady had her back and told him he needs to  apologize to her. She storms out and they go back to their apartment. He doesn’t even hold the door open for her and it nearly shuts in her face. She tries to explain to him why she’s upset and he doesn’t care because it;s his place. He finally decides to give in and says he’ll order the stuff online. He is one selfish jackas$ he;s about to be gone for a month why does he care about the rug so much he won’t even be there to see it.


----------



## arnott

Did Cougar really say she wants to break the Guiness World Record of Hoola Hooping for 100 hours straight?!    How the heck do you go to the washroom?!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

DrDior said:


> They should get rid of all the couples and keep the sales lady from the furniture store.





DrDior said:


> They should get rid of all the couples and keep the sales lady from the furniture store.


Yes! She was hilarious!!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Zied is looking much better than last year!  It looks like to me has last some weight and I like his shorter hair.  

I agree his parents do seem nice. (So different from Azan's family and their reaction to Brittany). I can't imagine they are entirely happy with his son marrying an older, non-muslim woman, but they do seem to be doing there best to accept the situation. (The more cynical side of me thinks, that they want their son to have a better life, and the US provides that opportunity, and if he has to marry Rebecca to get there so be it..).  I still don't think Zied is going to stay with Rebecca in the long run but I don't think he'll dump her as soon he gets his green card.

Julia seems really sweet to me.  Brandon's family is treating her like she's the hired help. And they even couldn't bother to clean out that room they expect her to sleep in! And if his mother is so concerned about them having sex in their house, why the condemns on the night table in Brandon's bedroom? Julia should run from this family.  Brandon is never going to go against his mother.  

I don't know how Natalie couldn't understand how rural Mike's home was, bad enough its not even in town.  She's cray/cray so I don't feel too much sympathy for her.  

Cougar lady and her Belize boy toy are not going to make it.  She's beautiful and looks great, why couldn't she find a man here, even a younger guy?  I expect that she will tell her Belize boytoy that she slept with his cousin and that he'll never make it to the US.  

I feel bad for the French girl being held in detention in Mexico City.  I hope its not as bad as production is leaving us to believe. It could very well be that she is being forced to quarantine as she is coming from Europe, things in the early days were changing so quickly.  He seems rather hapless.  I'd be surprised if it lasted.  I think she'll be disappointed in the reality of his life.  And he also strikes as another mama's boy.

Yara and Jovi - fight and make up. Repeat.  Loved the sales lady!  Nevertheless, despite the drama, I think they'll make it.


----------



## lulilu

pixiejenna said:


> Jovi and Yara have another fight and I’m 100% team Yara. They fo furniture shopping to get a rug and mirror and Jovi doesn’t like the rug she picked out and said he wouldn’t have it in his apartment. The sales lady had her back and told him he needs to  apologize to her. She storms out and they go back to their apartment. He doesn’t even hold the door open for her and it nearly shuts in her face. She tries to explain to him why she’s upset and he doesn’t care because it;s his place. He finally decides to give in and says he’ll order the stuff online. *He is one selfish jackas$* he;s about to be gone for a month why does he care about the rug so much he won’t even be there to see it.



Let's not forget that the reason it took her 30 hours to make the trip to the US is because he bought her the cheapest flight/s possible.  And that when he traveled to her country, he bought himself a much better flight.


----------



## pixiejenna

Yep he’s basically made himself look like a jackas$ from episode one. He’s cheap and selfish what a winning combination. I’m not sure why Yara is even with him because he hasn’t shown us a single redeeming quality yet. The closest thing I can even come up with is he has a job. I half wonder if the fight over the rug was because he didn’t want to spend the money on it so he said it was ugly. I feel like if the rug was free it would have went home with them.

On a side note on Reddit a few people have pointed out that the farm Brandon’s family has should be reported for animal abuse. We saw the dog kennels in the promos and I thought it looked a bit sketch, seeing full grown dogs in cages like that is sad they are big dogs and have a lot of energy. I hope they were only caged for filming which would make sense with a bunch of new people the dogs don’t know hanging around. But they also complained that the goats were in need of grooming I thought that myself but figured maybe it’s been so long since I’ve seen a goat I don’t really remember well enough. And the pigs hoofs were overgrown and the pigs tusks needed to be trimmed. They aren’t farmers but backyard breeders. I don’t understand why they keep crickets in the kitchen but dogs outside in kennels. Also yes crickets can jump out of a open garage can Betty.

Another side note is I heard that they will start filming pillow talk next month however it will only air on Discovery+. I like pillow talk but not $4.99 a month like lol.


----------



## rockhollow

Brandon's family farm looked one step up from being on Hoarders.
What exactly do they do with those farm animals - are they just pets? At least they get eggs from the chickens.
And agree CanuckBagLover , they couldn't even be bothered to clear all that junk out of the room for Lisa to use - I suppose they didn't have anywhere else to put it. There wasn't an empty spot in that house.
What ever made anyone in that family after meeting Lisa in France think she be happy living in that rural hovel.

Jovi is just wrong on so many, many levels. Yara should run away as fast as she can.
I have not yet hear him speak to her with any respect. Pretty well everything she says, he has a condescending reply.
And he might have a good job and pay, but he looks super cheap and never wants to spend his coins.
This couple can not last, Yara will soon realize this jerk has nothing to offer.

I just don't know what to think about the cougar and her Belize cub.  I have no problem with her being a sugar mama, and she seems know that, but wants  the rules to change. She's been with him for a few years now, and looks like she's supports him and has to chase him around, so what's her problem now?
I just can't see this relationship lasting if he comes to the US.

I felt bad for the french girl. She must be having a frightening time. Hopefully she'll just be able to do her 14 quarantine period in Mexico City and then be released. And at this point we don't know if she's really in a detention centre or quarantined in a hotel.
I know some people that were detained in Mexico City in May and they were placed in a approved hotel for the 14 days until they cleared quarantine and able to travel on the Central America.


----------



## pixiejenna

My guess is Frenchie probably filled out some customs form wrong and that’s what caused her to be detained. I don’t see why she would be quarantined and her BF doesn’t have to be. Both are from other countries and America has way more covid cases then France. In all his grand planning I guess he didn’t go over what to do if they get detained or what paperwork they need to fill out when they get off the plane. Or who they should contact if they have a problem dose she have the French embassy contact info probably not.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pixiejenna said:


> My guess is Frenchie probably filled out some customs form wrong and that’s what caused her to be detained. I don’t see why she would be quarantined and her BF doesn’t have to be. Both are from other countries and America has way more covid cases then France. In all his grand planning I guess he didn’t go over what to do if they get detained or what paperwork they need to fill out when they get off the plane. Or who they should contact if they have a problem dose she have the French embassy contact info probably not.


I guess we'll find out next episode but its conceivable that Mexico has different rules for European travelers as opposed to people coming from the US. Has the US even closed the border with Mexico?  Either that or it has something to do with them using Mexico as a stop over to the US.  Don't why Frenchie simply trusted her boyfriend, she should have done her own research. She seems very passive and "head in the clouds" and yes they should have had a Plan B if something went wrong, which was highly predictable flying in the midst of a pandemic.


----------



## pixiejenna

I don't know that the US Mexico border ever closed due to covid. I know a few who traveled this year. I would not want to travel there in the middle of a pandemic in fear of getting sick in a foreign country. The stories I've heard about their hospitals are insane.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pixiejenna said:


> I don't know that the US Mexico border ever closed due to covid. I know a few who traveled this year. I would not want to travel there in the middle of a pandemic in fear of getting sick in a foreign country. The stories I've heard about their hospitals are insane.


I'm in Canada.  Canada closed the border with the US to essential travel only because cases in the US are much greater on per capita basis then in Canada.  (Though people are travelling so not sure how strictly this is being enforced, though travel is not nearly at the same pre-covid rates).  Also, Canada requires 2 week quarantine for anyone arriving outside of the country.

I could see Frenchie's fiance assuming what ever rules were in place between Mexico and the US equally applied to travelers coming from Europe to Mexico, which might not be the case, and not bothering to check.   But I agree its stupid to travel at this time anywhere.
And incredibly selfish of him, if he was pressuring her.  Far less money to apply for a spousal visa  a second time, if he couldn't get it extended, than to wind up sick in Mexico or the US (since its private health care).

The only other thing I can think of is the Frenchie let it slip that she was only coming to Mexico only for the purpose of ultimately going to the US in 2 weeks time.  Maybe that raised some red flags with customs/immigration?


----------



## TC1

I read that the original resort the day care dude booked was closed due to Covid when he got there..so he ended up at the hotel. I wonder if they'll edit it differently. My cousin just flew to Mexico from Canada last month (medical family emergency) and there's no 14 day quarantine. She flew through the US.


----------



## pixiejenna

I know the US Canada border is closed but not the Mexico one as far as I know. I remember reading about a bunch of as$wholes using a loophole claiming that they were going to Alaska to be able to get into Canada. But they were never going to Alaska they were just visiting National parks and stuff like that basically vacationing. None of the people I know who’ve gone to Mexico this year were required to quarantine when they arrived. Some were vacationing and some visiting family with medical emergencies due to covid. The thing that really annoyed me with how Frenchies fiancé was his complaining that it’s the worst day of his life. B are you kidding me this is the worst day of Frencies life Mexican detention centers are not known for having great accommodations. I can’t imagine what it’s like to be in a foreign country whose language you don’t know and being detained. I’m figuring it’s probably just a paperwork snafu but we won’t know until next week. I didn’t know that about the resort he booked it seems like TLC glossed over it completely they just showed him at the airport and getting the text from her dad. Then him in a Uber/taxi and he removed his mask to whine to the camera about the situation and then he’s at the hotel in front of what i[m assuming is his room. I was also alarmed with how much he removed his mask in the airport to talk to the camera as well. I don’t know Mexican law so I don’t know if her coming to Mexico with the sole purpose of coming to the US would raise a flag or not, it seems like a common way for people to come to the US.


----------



## TC1

The cougar lady is just plain stupid. Yeah, keep sending gifts and watches...dude won't even return your calls   telling his mom "I love you" was so weird. 
I can't understand why Amira is with a guy who runs a daycare with his mom. She's beautiful, seems to have a lot going for her. There's no men in all of Europe better than this man-child?


----------



## pixiejenna

She is dumb enough to believe that having a relationship with her Cubs mom will somehow make him behave and hold him accountable for his actions. Like his mom has her back and will look out for her. His mom is in in the swindle because I’m sure she’s getting a cut of the money/gifts the cougar is sending her son. I also think that his cuz is also in on the scam which is the real reason why he slept with her. He’s looking to get a cut or help manipulate her enough to keep her with his cousin. Imagine if he has 3-4 women he’s doing this too he’s really making a good living.


----------



## Materielgrrl

Common theme with all of these US men... They really think whatever they are offering at home is something these women will appreciate and accept based on the judgements they've made on where these women are coming from.  

They really think getting a woman from another country requires no work when they get them home, or the lies or important facts they omitted would be so inconsequential and overcome because this place (US) is so great.

The guy with the nicest size place in Norfolk - clean it! You basically told her you are looking for a maid and nanny when she walked in and looked at your townhome.
The guy in WA - turn up the heat!  How many times does she have to tell you she's cold? How does she not know you have a cat?
The guy who lives in some small town in VA off of I-85 - If you are living with your parents you are not financially set enough to bring someone from abroad to live with you anymore than someone you met here.  And your parents telling her to feed the animals the next day while they go to work?  And after that they can't sleep together? WTH  This is just sorry stuff.  They should have told their son he can't bring anyone into their home until he gets his own home. You can't even afford to rent something decent in Richmond?
The guy living in the NOLA warehouse district - She has no say in the place you have for the both of you to live? And you act like that in the discount furniture place?  How your momma making bland food and you're from LA?  
Roseville guy - I'm thinking she gave up Paris for another disappointing residence.  Sacramento is not Paris and it's a long drive on 80 to SF. Mexico City to Sacramento to his house is not a good transition of lowering expectations.  Her hair though...

These ladies need to do some homework.  Googlemap or equivalent the address on the packages these guys send you. Ask for a computer tour of the place on the inside.

The cougars - I just can't right now.  But maybe I will come back to look at this train wreck of a season next week.....


----------



## rockhollow

pixiejenna said:


> She is dumb enough to believe that having a relationship with her Cubs mom will somehow make him behave and hold him accountable for his actions. Like his mom has her back and will look out for her. His mom is in in the swindle because I’m sure she’s getting a cut of the money/gifts the cougar is sending her son. I also think that his cuz is also in on the scam which is the real reason why he slept with her. He’s looking to get a cut or help manipulate her enough to keep her with his cousin. Imagine if he has 3-4 women he’s doing this too he’s really making a good living.



I so agree, I bet this whole Belizean family is in on the game. To me, the mom had a smug look on her face when talking to the Cougar.
I am sure if she's so generous with gifts to the cub, she's generous to the whole family.


----------



## rockhollow

TC1 said:


> The cougar lady is just plain stupid. Yeah, keep sending gifts and watches...dude won't even return your calls   telling his mom "I love you" was so weird.
> I can't understand why Amira is with a guy who runs a daycare with his mom. She's beautiful, seems to have a lot going for her. There's no men in all of Europe better than this man-child?



I sure wonder if there is more to the story that we don't know with Frenchy and the jolly giant.
Didn't they have a holiday together in Vegas? I hope I didn't just dream that up   
She certainly seems in love in her segments.
I wonder if she mentioned about just travelling through Mexico to go to the US and that got her detained.
They really should have had a contingency plan for if there was a problem. He should have met her in Mexico City and then they could have both gone to PV - I know a bit more flying for him.


----------



## pixiejenna

Saw this meme in FB and had to share lol


----------



## TC1

Natalie is a petulant child. She expects Mike to make all these changes for her and she won't budge an inch for him..on anything.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

They sure are stretching things out...


----------



## pixiejenna

I think that both Natalie and Mike know it won’t work. She is really isolated for the majority of the day especially if Mike drives 3 hours one way to go to work that’s a extra 6 hours a day driving. I don’t know why she wants him to not eat meat so badly it wasn’t a problem before. The way she made him promise to do one week meat and one week veggies was childish. Him ordering meat the day after promising to go veggie for the next day was equally childish. I;m starting to understand where Mike spent so much money $1500 a night hotel room, a week later another hotel room, ordering a tomahawk steak.

I feel bad for Julia that aspen woman was berating her the second she saw her. If she needed to get up at 7 am to feed the animals why didn’t anyone tell her? I sure as fcuk wouldn’t know that. Then she mocked Julia for doing stuff she’s never done before. Not to mention she’s probably still jet legged that’s a major time difference for her. The way that aspen spoke about Julia made it truly sound like the parents are looking for some free labor. Betty then goes berserk when she sees a hicky on Julia’s neck. She is literally treating them like they’re in high school. Also it;s not like Julia gave herself the Hicky.  Then when they discuss the wedding date Betty goes apeshit because that’s Mother’s Day you can’t have your wedding on Mother’s Day it’s a special day. FYI Mother’s Day last year was on the 10th and changes every year. Brandon is 27 not 7 she is way too invesTed in Mother’s Day for someone who’s son is in his late 20’s. I actually appreciate that Brandon stood up and said no to his mom when she demanded that they change their wedding date. His 85 year old grandpa trying to save it to his phone and his mom telling him not to bother because the date is changing was hilarious. I am also glad that Julia stood up for herself when Brandon when he got home from work. I feel like she communicated very well that she was not happy and this is not what she was expecting.

Just when you think Jovi can’t be more of a as$ he finds a way. I don’t know what the hell he’s expecting her to do for the next 4 weeks by herself in a city she doesn’t know and has no friends. Then at dinner when she’s talking about how she can’t trust him he truly tops his other moments. They’re vacationing in a foreign country and she misscarried and he peaces out and goes back to work. I get that her passport being lost is a inconvenience, to be honest I wouldn’t be too surprised if it was stolen. But to leave her by herself in that state and still needing a D&C in a foreign country is beyond crazy. He really should have stayed with her at the very least though out the procedure which is not a easy one physically or mentally.   

Tarek is trying to make Hazel all American by ordering her tons of breakfast that she doesn’t like. She likes rice for breakfast that’s what she is used too, but he can’t seem to understand that. He then talks about checking out wedding venues and she wants to get married in a church he takes her to the exact opposite of a church. She doesn’t like the place he takes her to at all because her family is religious and they cut back to when he went to church with her in the Philippines. This is kind of a deal breaker in my mind they can’t even agree on where they want to get married. I’m pretty sure that they have plenty of churches that don’t scream in tounges that they could get married at. She then is introduced to his daughter and they cut off. I have a bad feeling about this to be honest it’s one thing to face time with her it’s another to be in charge for her.

ReBecca moves into a new apartment that just happens to be in the building that she lived in with her ex husband. Don’t get me wrong I think the apartment is great but surely there has to be somewhere else to live. You know that Zied will not be happy when he finds out. Zied‘s family takes him to the airport and they’re truly sad that he’s leaving, it was sad to see how sad they were.

Then TLC decided to give us a preview of what will be airing on discovery + I don;t totally understand how this is being filmed some parts seem like they’re filming themselves but others clearly someone else is filming them, so maybe reduced crew. They cut to Annie and David her grandmother passed away and she couldn’t go home for the funeral because of covid. David decides to take her to a lodge where she can go fishing because she always did that with her grandfather. Then they cut to Courtney and her German BF she decided that she’s going home because they’ve lifted some of the restrictions and she doesn’t enjoy being there or with him. She decides to tell him and is so sad she’s going to miss the dogs more than him lol.

Then they cut to the tell all, it’s finally the tell all style we’ve been asking for all along. Brandon is on with his parents and Robin asks them to explain to him why the pull out method doesn’t work. I don’t know why TLC thinks that hearing Brandon’s parents explain the pull out method to their 27 year old son is going to make me want to PAY to subscribe to discovery + I will not and never will. I already stream from several other platforms and do not see the need to add another subscription for this. If I can’t watch it on the platforms I already subscribe to I won’t watch it.


----------



## TC1

^^ Mike and Natalie did get married though, from what I've read


----------



## lulilu

pixiejenna said:


> Then TLC decided to give us a preview of what will be airing on discovery + I don;t totally understand how this is being filmed some parts seem like they’re filming themselves but others clearly someone else is filming them, so maybe reduced crew. They cut to Annie and David her grandmother passed away and she couldn’t go home for the funeral because of covid. David decides to take her to a lodge where she can go fishing because she always did that with her grandfather. Then they cut to Courtney and her German BF she decided that she’s going home because they’ve lifted some of the restrictions and she doesn’t enjoy being there or with him. She decides to tell him and is so sad she’s going to miss the dogs more than him lol.
> 
> Then they cut to the tell all, it’s finally the tell all style we’ve been asking for all along. Brandon is on with his parents and Robin asks them to explain to him why the pull out method doesn’t work. I don’t know why TLC thinks that hearing Brandon’s parents explain the pull out method to their 27 year old son is going to make me want to PAY to subscribe to discovery + I will not and never will. I already stream from several other platforms and do not see the need to add another subscription for this. If I can’t watch it on the platforms I already subscribe to I won’t watch it.



I only saw the part with Brandon and his parents.  Weird.  Shaun was doing all she could to make it seem as if it will all be Xrated or something.  I did like the look on the parents faces (they had been grinning and giggling like fools the whole time) when she said "goodbye.  We are talking to Brandon now and you can't hear it."  Those smiles disappeared fast.


----------



## TC1

I don't know how many shows they can create that just re-hash the same crap we just watched. "90 day fires back" and "pillow talk" were MORE than enough


----------



## pixiejenna

TC1 said:


> ^^ Mike and Natalie did get married though, from what I've read



I guess they're trying to make fetch happen lol.



lulilu said:


> I only saw the part with Brandon and his parents.  Weird.  Shaun was doing all she could to make it seem as if it will all be Xrated or something.  I did like the look on the parents faces (they had been grinning and giggling like fools the whole time) when she said "goodbye.  We are talking to Brandon now and you can't hear it."  Those smiles disappeared fast.



It was a weird mash up of two different previews. Never really exciting but the tell all seemed like it's more of what we want and less softball questions. Not inticeing enough to pay for lol.


----------



## rockhollow

This switchover is quite strange.
I watched the show last nigh online and it only had parts of the new show and then switched to showing lots of the couples from last year. Then when I came here today, there were large sections I hadn't seen and didn't know what people were talking about.
I go back today online and now I am getting the show that you all have seen.

As pixiejenna says, why are there so many shows mixed up?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

My only thought when Yara said she got pregnant, was do none of these young couple use birth control?!!


----------



## TC1

^ It make me cringe when Brandon said that "you can get the thinnest condoms they make and it still doesn't feel good" you know what else wouldn't feel good? raising a kid in your parents house on the farm when you're broke  
ETA I read that Yara and Jovi got pregnant again after she came to the U.S. Not sure is that's true, but I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## rockhollow

Jovi is more and more unlikeable the more we see of him. He is not interested in having a relationship, he just wants a pretty girl on his arm.
Even if Yara wants a green card, being with Jovi is not worth it. It would sure be the end of my relationship if my fellow left me with no passport in a foreign country, never mind leaving her when she was having an miscarriage and then having to go to the hospital. He sounding like he was blaming her for losing her passport, like she's do it on purpose. 
Run Yara!!!

And Brandon is not coming off as much of a man as well.
The way he allows his parents to treat Julie is terrible. The whole family was aware that she was a city girl - how they would think she'd be ok becoming the new farm hand. I hope Julia stays firm and will not just be home on that farm doing chores.

After seeing how Mountain Mike and Nat interact, it doesn't seem possible they would make it as a couple, but from what others say here, they are still together.
They both seem so set in their own ways, and there are some many differences.
And Nat wants so many changes to Mike, that is a recipe for disaster.
Natalie is so upset for the poor animal that was killed for Mike to eat meat, but is alright eating scallops and fish. This is a pet peeve for me - Vegetarians that think fish don't count.


----------



## mcb100

I feel so bad for Julia. It seems as if Brandon did not tell her at all before she got there that his parents expected her to work on the farm daily, or that they would be forced to sleep in separate rooms. People on the Internet are speculating that Brandon's parents might not be that nice people, which I don't know if that is true or not. I guess they breed dogs for money and keep them in small cages. Supposedly, people think that they are using Julie for free labor, because they leave her to work on the farm all day long and then they leave to go do other jobs outside of the farm. I read in an article that their main source of money had come from breeding dogs for years? Neither one of those points is really very good.

I think that Brandon is in his late twenties now and that if he and Julia are going to stay there and have to follow his parents rules, there will be friction unless he moves out. If he moves out, they have more independence to do what they want and still have a decent friendship with his parents. I think that that would be his best bet. I could understand someone living with parents in their late 20's, if they were pursuing college (trying to save money on paying for a degree by not paying rent), or if they were trying to eagerly save up for a house--but I don't think he is doing those things, I think they're just sitting around wasting a bunch of time living with them and as long as they are there, Julie will have to work on the farm. I'm not expecting Brandon to be able to put down a down payment on a house already for him and Julie, but surely he can save up two paychecks of some sort to rent an apartment? I feel like that would be better for them than their current situation.


----------



## TC1

Didn't Rebecca say that she was going to wear a shirt with Zied's face on it to pick him up at the airport? I'm sure she has more than a few in her closet. Ok, this is going to sound bad..but it looks like whatever weight Zied lost, Rebecca put on. She's not comfortable in her own skin, always tugging at herself and playing with her hair (which is how she got into the photoshopped picture mess in the first place) her daughter and bf were rude. I'm sure after an 18 hour travel day he did just want to chill with Rebecca and I don't see much wrong with that. 
The Jovi storyline is a waste of time..since we know they got married and I believe I read they had a baby. 
Did the golly green daycare giant not think to ask someone from the hotel to translate? lord that guy seems simple. I just FF when he comes on.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

mcb100 said:


> I feel so bad for Julia. It seems as if Brandon did not tell her at all before she got there that his parents expected her to work on the farm daily, or that they would be forced to sleep in separate rooms. People on the Internet are speculating that Brandon's parents might not be that nice people, which I don't know if that is true or not. I guess they breed dogs for money and keep them in small cages. Supposedly, people think that they are using Julie for free labor, because they leave her to work on the farm all day long and then they leave to go do other jobs outside of the farm. I read in an article that their main source of money had come from breeding dogs for years? Neither one of those points is really very good.
> 
> I think that Brandon is in his late twenties now and that if he and Julia are going to stay there and have to follow his parents rules, there will be friction unless he moves out. If he moves out, they have more independence to do what they want and still have a decent friendship with his parents. I think that that would be his best bet. I could understand someone living with parents in their late 20's, if they were pursuing college (trying to save money on paying for a degree by not paying rent), or if they were trying to eagerly save up for a house--but I don't think he is doing those things, I think they're just sitting around wasting a bunch of time living with them and as long as they are there, Julie will have to work on the farm. I'm not expecting Brandon to be able to put down a down payment on a house already for him and Julie, but surely he can save up two paychecks of some sort to rent an apartment? I feel like that would be better for them than their current situation.


 

I keep wondering if Julia working on the farm is breaking her visa condition of not working. They seem to need her, otherwise why would they make such a big deal of it.  Even if she's not being paid, it could be argued that she is taking a paid job of another American, because that's what they would have to do - hire someone legit.  Their "farm" looks absymal to me. I feel sorry for all the animals.
I hope she doesn't marry Brandon or get pregant by him.


----------



## TC1

Brandon's family breeds dogs. I don't know if having a few pigs, goats and chickens is a full fledged farm, IMO. Brandon and both his parents have full time jobs... part of me thinks this is just part of the storyline. Obviously they have a lot of chores that need to be done, but Julia is no farmhand. His parents clearly love the camera time. They probably applied for him to be on the show, just like the supposed dating app.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

TC1 said:


> Brandon's family breeds dogs. I don't know if having a few pigs, goats and chickens is a full fledged farm, IMO. Brandon and both his parents have full time jobs... part of me thinks this is just part of the storyline. Obviously they have a lot of chores that need to be done, but Julia is no farmhand. His parents clearly love the camera time. They probably applied for him to be on the show, just like the supposed dating app.


Its a hobby farm - still abysmal.  Wouldn't buy any dog from them.  I hope someone in their area watches the shows and reports them to the local SPCA or Animal Control for them to inspect the conditions which these animals are being held.


----------



## rockhollow

I also wouldn't be surprised if it wasn't the parents of Brandon that applied for this show.
Mama Brandon is a control freak and I doubt much happens in that family that she doesn't control.
I hope that Brandon will stand up to her a bit now that he has Julie, as she's no pushover.

Mountain Mike has bee living in his house with Uncle Beau, so it's not surprising that the house was a tip.
Nat is there alone so much with Mike's long working hours, cleaning the house from top to bottom gives her something to keep busy.
If that closet smelt so bad, I'd have everything out of there to find out what's what. Cleaning might not be a fun job, but if I was living there, I'd have to make it clean.
I find it strange that if Nat was cold all the time, she wouldn't keep the wood stove going all the time.
I noticed Mike had presto-logs there, easy to keep that fire burning.

I thought that was very unkind of Jovi's friend to take Yara out and then tell her all those negative things about Jovi. They might be all true, but not nice to pass on when Yara is going to be alone for all that time.
Yara knew what Jovi's schedule was before she came to the US and knew that he would be away for a month.
She's quite delusional thinking that Jovi would  want to give up his job and open a beauty salon, I don't even know the guy and know that he wouldn't be keen on that.


----------



## rockhollow

CanuckBagLover said:


> Its a hobby farm - still abysmal.  Wouldn't buy any dog from them.  I hope someone in their area watches the shows and reports them to the local SPCA or Animal Control for them to inspect the conditions which these animals are being held.



looks like a puppy mill - yuck!


----------



## bisousx

Re: Sequim Mike

Is it normal in some parts of the country not to have central heating? I honestly didn’t know it was a thing to rely on a wood-burning stove to heat an entire home. I’ve seen them in cabins but thought it was a retro fireplace.


----------



## TC1

bisousx said:


> Re: Sequim Mike
> 
> Is it normal in some parts of the country not to have central heating? I honestly didn’t know it was a thing to rely on a wood-burning stove to heat an entire home. I’ve seen them in cabins but thought it was a retro fireplace.


I imagne they have some sort of central heat. You'd have to, to stop the water pipes from freezing inside the house. Mike said he works out of town, you wouldn't be able to keep the place warm enough being gone the entire day. I assume Natalie just blows the cold out of proportion, like everything else. The Ukraine gets very cold as well as I understand.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

bisousx said:


> Re: Sequim Mike
> 
> Is it normal in some parts of the country not to have central heating? I honestly didn’t know it was a thing to rely on a wood-burning stove to heat an entire home. I’ve seen them in cabins but thought it was a retro fireplace.


Maybe its because it so rural? e.g. no gas line to hook up to run that way? But you think there could be electric base board heaters.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

TC1 said:


> I imagne they have some sort of central heat. You'd have to, to stop the water pipes from freezing inside the house. Mike said he works out of town, you wouldn't be able to keep the place warm enough being gone the entire day. I assume Natalie just blows the cold out of proportion, like everything else. The Ukraine gets very cold as well as I understand.


She could be exagerating but he's also a big guy, and she's tiny and thin so she may feel the cold differently. Or he's just cheap.


----------



## lulilu

In my experience, rural houses of the type Mike has have a propane tank outside to use for heat, hot water etc.  But a wood stove or fireplace is often a big supplement to the heat.


----------



## lulilu

CanuckBagLover said:


> Its a hobby farm - still abysmal.  Wouldn't buy any dog from them.  I hope someone in their area watches the shows and reports them to the local SPCA or Animal Control for them to inspect the conditions which these animals are being held.



Agree re the hobby farm.  Dog breeding really turns my stomach.  To make a poor female carry and deliver puppies seems so cruel.  So upsetting.



rockhollow said:


> I thought that was very unkind of Jovi's friend to take Yara out and then tell her all those negative things about Jovi. They might be all true, but not nice to pass on when Yara is going to be alone for all that time.
> Yara knew what Jovi's schedule was before she came to the US and knew that he would be away for a month.
> She's quite delusional thinking that Jovi would  want to give up his job and open a beauty salon, I don't even know the guy and know that he wouldn't be keen on that.



That woman was no friend.  I think she was nosey and wanted to ask Yara all kinds of questions.  And to trash Jovi to her.  Someone mentioned somewhere that maybe she has a crush on Jovi and is trying to damage the relationship.  IDK  But she was not nice either to Yara or Jovi.


----------



## rockhollow

bisousx said:


> Re: Sequim Mike
> 
> Is it normal in some parts of the country not to have central heating? I honestly didn’t know it was a thing to rely on a wood-burning stove to heat an entire home. I’ve seen them in cabins but thought it was a retro fireplace.


 
Before my husband passed and I moved to the city, we lived for 30 years in rural BC. We lived in a large, turn of the century farmhouse that had no central heating. We only used wood to heat the house, a large wood stove in the livingroom and a wood cook stove in the kitchen. We had to keep the fires going all winter to keep our water pipes from freezing. As we got older we did get some electric heaters to help, but relied on wood for the most part.


----------



## pixiejenna

I thought Jovi’s friend was there to **** talk and provoke a reaction from Yara. I was more interested in finding out that pedicure stations in the Ukraine don’t offer massage.

I am surprised that Natalie took two weeks to unpack just in case she decided to leave where the eff os she going to run too? She’s in the middle of no where could she even get a Uber to get out of there? I am sensitive to smell so if something smelled bad I would have to find it to get rid of it.

The cougar was hilarious in attempting to get in contact with her fiancé and her line of I don’t have time for this I have a sick cat and a business to run was pure gold. It’s pretty clear that he’s just not into her when they do finally talk they fight over her gifting him stuff because he wants to make his own money. Like the money Stephanie pays her friend at the resort for his “work”. It kinda of makes me wonder what kind of work he’s doing at a resort that’s most likely closed due to covid. 

The highlight to me was Hazel meeting Tariks friends. His friends were the MVP’s of this episode. They were very welcoming towards Hazel and genuinely gave her attention. Hazel saying that the scarf his friend gave her is the first gift she’s ever received is so sad. I can’t imagine the level of poverty that she has grown up in. I can’t remember if it was this episode or the last but WTF is up with people not telling their fiancé that their kid sleeps with them? So Tarik expects Hazel to sleep in bed with both him and his daughter with no warning? He has an entire dresser in his bedroom for his daughters stuff so there’s really no room for her stuff huh? I fee like we get way too many parents who think it’s okay to let their kids sleep in bed with someone outside of the family that they don’t truly know IRL. 

Zied and Rebecca  are reunited her her daughter and her husband invited themselves to come along. Her daughter and husband also decided that instead of letting him go home with Rebecca after a 30 hour flight like he wants to do is they need to go out. It’s already clear that both of them hats Zied because of Rebeccas past and don’t trust him. It’s also clear that their goal is to make him as uncomfortable as possible. 

Andrew basically sits in his hotel room and calls random people and pitches a hissy fit about him not being able to find anything out. He then makes a video call with her father who is understandably worried because he hasn’t heard from his daughter since her flight landed in Mexico City I feel so incredibly bad for her father. Then in Andrews confessional he’s like well I knew that there was a risk but I didn’t think that anything would happen to them. So basically he knew of the risk but didn’t care because it wasn’t going to affect him. I don’t understand why he isn’t using the hotel’s concierge to get help, it’s kind of their job and since he doesn’t speak Spanish he kind of needs their help. The worst part about this mess is on Reddit he’s was outed the producers wanted him to go to Mexico  City to get Amira and he refused to go he wanted to stay in Puerto Vallarta where he was. If this is true it makes him even more of a POS. Based on his lackluster efforts to find out what happened to Amira I’m inclined to think that this is true.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

lulilu said:


> Agree re the hobby farm.  Dog breeding really turns my stomach.  To make a poor female carry and deliver puppies seems so cruel.  So upsetting.
> 
> 
> 
> That woman was no friend.  I think she was nosey and wanted to ask Yara all kinds of questions.  And to trash Jovi to her.  Someone mentioned somewhere that maybe she has a crush on Jovi and is trying to damage the relationship.  IDK  But she was not nice either to Yara or Jovi.


Isn't the girlfriend of one his friends?  She does seem to have an axe to grind against Jovi but I'm sure that was scene orchestated for "drama".


----------



## rockhollow

I was disgusted with the behaviour of Andrew with his lack of doing anything about Amira.
Calling the Mexico City airport is not working - time to move on to something else.
And then to hear that he didn't want to go to Mexico City is horrible.
As mentioned, why wasn't he asking the hotel staff to help him with the language problem?
Why wasn't he phoning the French Embassy, I'm sure he could have found someone there that could speak english.
I'm feeling very sorry for Amira, but luckily we see her in a hotel in the previews.
Seeing the way Andrew is acting, she's in for more disappointments I think.

Rebecca travels and must know how tiring it can be, she should have insisted that poor Zied just get to go to her apartment and sleep.
I know after a long flight that last thing I want to do is go out with strangers and eat.


----------



## TC1

In touch weekly just confirmed Yara & Jovi had a baby before the season aired. (IG)


----------



## rockhollow

TC1 said:


> In touch weekly just confirmed Yara & Jovi had a baby before the season aired. (IG)



well that's taken away a lot of the sympathy I have for her. I thought she's was smart enough to read all those red flags.


----------



## pixiejenna

I read on Reddit that she just had a baby and she posted pics around Christmas and people were like damn a month after having a baby and she looks like she never had one. I still empathize with Yara, Jovi is selfish period. I think that she stayed with him because he can actually provide for her (unlike most of the men on this show lol) and she can continue living in luxury with out having to work a real job. I think that she will build her social media brand and work that as much as she can. I also think that the miscarriage is a part of it too, it ties them together and bonds them in a unique way. Now that she has a baby with him she has him for 18 years so she’s set for the long game.


----------



## rockhollow

I hope things will work out for Yara, having a baby might change everything. And even though we've seen a less than nice Jovi, maybe he's growing up and will be a good partner for Yara - we all have to grow up sometime and maybe this is the time for Jovi.


----------



## TC1

Brandon's parents are totally awful. You can tell his mother is jealous of Brandon spending time with Julia. "no, we don't have time for you to make tea, it's too late" as she saunters out of the house with her coffee cup in hand, and makes Julia hold it  
Amira is really laying it on thick that this is all Andrew's fault she tried to go to Mexico. Andrew has released some texts between them showing that's not the case..she was very much on board. I don't see them lasting. I haven't heard anything about whether they are together currently or not.


----------



## rockhollow

I am totally disgusted with Bradon's parents. They are a puppy mill, and that is wrong. TLC is wrong for filming there. When people have dog kept full-time in those  small cages and make them have puppies.
It make me cry just seeing that poor little dog having to live in the elevated cage and then to have puppies as well - and that there was another poor dog in the cage underneath.
Well that's my rant.
I hope someone from their area that has something to do with the ASPCA, watches this show and reports  them.
I'm ok with the idea of the hobby farm and have those animals, but shame on them about the dogs!!!!


----------



## rockhollow

and I have to say that Brandon's mom is not a nice person. She keeps the false grin on her face, but we can see her.
She doesn't want Lisa there and Brandon thinking for himself.
I was glad to see Brandon getting upset and that the crazy farm and working non-stop is not his dream.
He just now needs to man up and say that to his parents.
And hopefully move - he might not have lots of funds right now, but even a bed/sit would be better than living in that crazy household.
I screamed when Betty was trying to say the hot tub was for therapeutic purposes only!


----------



## Materielgrrl

I can't help but think they went away for the night so they could have some alone time...

I really hope her plan is to drive him out into independence.  But I don't think so.

I wonder what he is doing for work.  I think he might be a mechanic, if he is skilled and experienced he should be able to make a good living.  

Thanks for the insight on the dogs I wondered why they were in a kennel being fed.  I just dismissed it as maybe that's were they slept and I wondered what time of day there were let out.


----------



## bisousx

Rebecca‘s apartment is so cool! Just makes me want to decorate it


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Materielgrrl said:


> I can't help but think they went away for the night so they could have some alone time...
> 
> I really hope her plan is to drive him out into independence.  But I don't think so.
> 
> I wonder what he is doing for work.  I think he might be a mechanic, if he is skilled and experienced he should be able to make a good living.
> 
> Thanks for the insight on the dogs I wondered why they were in a kennel being fed.  I just dismissed it as maybe that's were they slept and I wondered what time of day there were let out.


I thought he  said something when he was first introduced about pest control. I seem to remember some pictures of him crawling around in what looked like a basement or crawlspace. If that is correct, I don't know whether he's licensed.  But if he is, he should be able to make enough for him and Julie to afford their own apartment.  I think he said he racked up lot of debt and that's why he has to live with his parents. 

But I'm with you, I'm skeptical that he will ever become independent of his mother.


----------



## rockhollow

CanuckBagLover said:


> I thought he  said something when he was first introduced about pest control. I seem to remember some pictures of him crawling around in what looked like a basement or crawlspace. If that is correct, I don't know whether he's licensed.  But if he is, he should be able to make enough for him and Julie to afford their own apartment.  I think he said he racked up lot of debt and that's why he has to live with his parents.
> 
> But I'm with you, I'm skeptical that he will ever become independent of his mother.



yes, Brandon works in pest control, we did see him working at it, and he does get up and go to work, that was one of Julie's complaints, that he goes to work all day, leaving her alone on the farm all day.

And sadly, that's seems another way that Mom Betty has control, his financial situation is not great. I even wonder if the parents co-signed the K1 visa.


----------



## bisousx

I can’t get over Brandon being 27 - he looks and acts like a 16 year old.

His parents are wrong for imposing their farm on their son and Julia. It’s eyebrow raising that they need so many unpaid hands to keep it running.


----------



## pixiejenna

Where to begin?

We see Andrew Continuing his vacation while saying Amera would love this. We see him go to fancy meals, chilling on the beach, and getting a massage. I don’t think that after seeing coltee in a Speedo they would continue to torture us but they did. Amera is back home and her dad is happy to see her. When Amera and Andrew finally talk he continues to pressure her to come because she only has a few weeks left to use her visa. She is shocked that he just didn’t go home and continued his vacation after she was deported. She clearly has no interest in traveling any time soon.

The best part is online Andrew is upset with how he’s being portrayed in media and how much everyone hates him. So he decided to combat the truth with even worse behavior in social media posts. Apparently her dad’s “he’s not a man comment” was too much truth for him. He claims that he has sent Amera a lot of money over they years they known each other. so he’s supporting both her and her Father. That her father is in/out of homelessness and claims that he frauds the government for benefits. Um if he is homeless he’s not frauding anyone and is in need of these benefits. And if both her father and him were in a homeless man line up her father is not the one I would pick as homeless because he’s well dressed Andrew looks 100 % more homeless than he dose. Then  continues to slam her father for not being in her life as a child and only came in her life as an adult and has tried to use her to get her on reality tv shows. This too me is just a huge sh!t stain he’s leaving on Amera’s face. If any of these things are true he has no right exploiting them because it just hurts Amera it dose not make him look like a man. If anything it makes him look like a petulant spoiled brat, like I’m not the bad guy he is let me list the ways he’s worse than me.  And if it is all true her father is still her father and most children want to have some sort of relationship with their parents even if they weren’t present in their lives. 


We see Stephanie show up to Belize and showering Ryan with gifts. He really would rather get money than gifts he tells us. She gives him 12 watches because he always loose things but he can’t loose this 3000 watch she instructs him. Honey he hasn’t lost a damn thing he’s selling it all the second you leave. She shows him a box of glow in the dark condoms because they have sex 4-6 times a night. So at least he’s working for his gifts I guess *shrugs* lol. She scrolls though his phone because she needs to see all the female numbers he[s messages with. At least he was smart enough to clean that up before she got there. They go to dinner he has lobster and she gives him her moms ring that she wants him to propose to her with. He about damn near took out a loupe trying to Appraise it at the table, you know the first thought in his head was how much can I get for this?

Julia talks with her dad who gives her the courage to tell Brandon that they need to move out or she’s going home. She;s 100% right in this, she did not come here to become a farm hand and forced to do work and get yelled at like she’s a child because his parents don’t think that she’s not doing a good enough job. Brandon try’s to manipulate her by asking her who wouldn’t want to take care of some cute animals? Her line was perfection “then you marry other people”. She has every right to be mad about this she had no clue that she was going to be expected to do any of this. The thing that really gets me about this is he even said that he doesn’t want to take over the farm from his parents that’s more their dream than his. So why is he pushing her to do this when he doesn’t even want this lifestyle? I wish Julia’s dad was in the US something tells me that Brandon would do a complete 180 on this supporting his parents BS I feel like this man would invoke the fear of god into this boy and this childish behavior would have been gone long ago. 

Yara confirms her pregnancy and goes to pick up a drunk at 830 am Jovi. I feel like they don’t have much of a story line. 

Mikes mom continues to spring us with more gems. She gets Natalie to apologize for the ring incident and realize that it hurt Mikes feelings. She suggests that they set a date and start working towards a wedding and Natalie is beyond happy now. Mike suggests a day the next day she wants the next day because she doesn’t like the number 2 she wants it on the 3 because it;s a holy day. Also because let last marriage was on the 22 so she doesn’t want to have a 2 in her new wedding date but she doesn’t tell him that part just us in her confessional. They go out to a fancy dinner. Mike starts buttering up bread and natalie tells him not too because butter is unhealthy. Mikes mom chimes in with butter is healthy for your brain, this is my kind of woman! The only way bread at a restaurant is acceptable is with a pound of butter on top! His mom is doing a confessional and they ask her if she feels like she pressured them to pick a date and she says yes she did. Then she goes on to say she doesn’t see it working because of their differences are too much lol.


----------



## TC1

Stephanie...wake the eff up. He's not even your fiancee..and you brought your own ring? tacky. he has no interest in this 52 year old woman besides letting her support him and his family. I can't stand the sound of her voice..no wonder he doesn't pick up her calls, she's always scolding him like the man-child he is.


----------



## pixiejenna

Ryan has never expressed much interest in Stephanie but he has mentioned his interest in coming to America because he really wants to see America. More specifically he wants to see America for free99! LOL.


----------



## rockhollow

thanks pixiejenna for all that tea on Andrew. He was so selfish to continue his holiday after her ordeal.
Why didn't he leave Mexico and maybe fly somewhere close to her that she could go to?
It seems like such a strange relationship. Not that I want to say anything positive about Andrew, but I did wonder if he was supporting Amera and maybe her family and that she has been stalling with them getting together.

Brandon is such a man/boy. I'm sure he's parent financial support him, that's why he had so much cash for their holidays. I bet he's never paid a bill in his life, so would be frightened at the idea of supporting them living away. And you know that crazy Betty would cut the cash quickly if she didn't get her way.
Brandon probably described the farm as all these cute animals that Julie could pet, not that she was expected to become a farm hand.

OMG, Stephanie - is that woman really that dense??? I was so embarrassed for her throughout her entire  segment.  And no $3000 watch comes loose like that, without a box, not unless it comes from some bargain bin store.
Everyone in Ladyville must be wearing a nice watch 

The only good time I can say about Stephanie is that at least she's spending her own coins on this scam, as foolish as it is.


----------



## pixiejenna

Brandon didn’t have money for the holiday where he paid everyone for he said he has 10,000 credit card debt because of that.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

rockhollow said:


> thanks pixiejenna for all that tea on Andrew. He was so selfish to continue his holiday after her ordeal.
> Why didn't he leave Mexico and maybe fly somewhere close to her that she could go to?
> It seems like such a strange relationship. Not that I want to say anything positive about Andrew, but I did wonder if he was supporting Amera and maybe her family and that she has been stalling with them getting together.
> 
> Brandon is such a man/boy. I'm sure he's parent financial support him, that's why he had so much cash for their holidays. I bet he's never paid a bill in his life, so would be frightened at the idea of supporting them living away. And you know that crazy Betty would cut the cash quickly if she didn't get her way.
> Brandon probably described the farm as all these cute animals that Julie could pet, not that she was expected to become a farm hand.
> 
> OMG, Stephanie - is that woman really that dense??? I was so embarrassed for her throughout her entire  segment.  And no $3000 watch comes loose like that, without a box, not unless it comes from some bargain bin store.
> Everyone in Ladyville must be wearing a nice watch
> 
> The only good time I can say about Stephanie is that at least she's spending her own coins on this scam, as foolish as it is.


I can't see Andrew supporting Amera and her father financially - he works in his Mom's day care - can't be a lot of money in that.  And they live in France, which is expensive , so its not like any US dollars he does send to them would go very far like in some other developing countries.


----------



## rockhollow

There is something weird going on with Andrew and Amera, there must be something we don't know about that keeps her with him.

I doubt Brandon contributes to the family farm, but works full-time, so he must have had some coins saved. He went on multiple holidays with Julie so many he spent all his cash as well as racked up credit card bills.


----------



## bisousx

Mike’s mother must be one of the most levelheaded MILs in 90df history.


----------



## pixiejenna

I finally caught up I actually fell asleep during the original airing I had inventory at work this weekend which totally messed up my sleep.

It was hilarious that Yara told Jovi she’s pregnant while getting hennaed. That was probably the most interesting conversation that henna artist has ever had on the job lol. I don’t know why Jovi didn’t want to believe her at all like you know how this happens why are you questioning her so much. Making her take two pregnancy tests in front of him is extremely degrading.

Mike and Natalie go on a nature walk and she hugs trees and he’s shocked by this. Kind of ironic that the trees on the nature walk give her energy but not the ones that surround their home. Then they goes shopping for potpourri and continue the awkward conversations in front of total strangers lol. Quickly turning into a fight talking about wedding expectations. I also don’t understand how Natalie can be home virtually 24/7 and still hasn’t figured out what is causing the bad smell in mikes closet. 

Amera visits with a friend who;s also not a fan of Andrew. It seems like no one she knows likes him and yet she seems to be drawn into the flame. Perhaps the fact that everyone in her life is telling her no is making her want him. Andrew finishes his vacation and goes home. He is also demanding that Amera goes to another foreign country with the intention of coming to the US he however won’t because he has to work. Apparently his last vacation depleted his funds.

Brandon finally talks to his parents about moving out. His mom and her fake crying she couldn’t even produce a single tear lmao. She desperately wants them to stay. She is even willing to let them share a room against her husband’s wishes who’s acting like he’s negotiating with a terrorist and refuses to allow this because it’s disrespectful. Mama Brandon decides to over rule him because without them she’s stuck alone with her husband and the animals. After Brandon is done throwing Julia under the bus he takes her to a bar and tells her the good news that they can stay at home and share a bedroom. She feels like this is a victory for them. They go home drunk something tells me that the next morning they will be hearing a earful from his parents. 

Stephanie heads into Darcy territory by starting off the day questioning Ryan why they didn’t have sex 4 times last night and crying. Ryan seems like he wishes he was anywhere else on the planet then with her. She then confessed to him that she slept with his cousin to which he already knew about. I generally find when one person is constantly accusing someone of cheating the accuser is usually the only one doing the cheating and their deflecting.


----------



## pixiejenna

I forgot about Rebecca and Zeid. Rebecca's friend is a as$whole she's pretending to care about Rebecca when she's just trying to stir the pot with them and break them up. She should know since this isn't the first time that Rebecca has done this Zied can't legally work and implying that he should work illegally is a rude. Also bringing up that she used to live with her ex husband in the same building was just another attempt get him riled up. Zied stayed calm and just excused himself from this clearly one way conversation.


----------



## rockhollow

I can not believe the way that Jovi speaks to Yara. I thought she had some brains about her, but why she would be with that toxic man, I have lost all  empathy I had for her. He's so disgusting!
It's just sad to think that they are going to have a baby.

It was good to see Brandon try and stand up against his parents, and not to be swayed by mama's crocodile tears. I don't think Betty is done yet, she's not used to not getting her way.
And she's not going to take it well when she finds out Brandon has told Julie she won't have to do any chores either.

Rebecca needs to get a backbone and stand up for Zied. That lady friend would have been bounced out of my house if she's spoken to my partner that way!!
I don't know why next week, she's unhappy about them having to get married so quickly - haven't they been waiting all this time to be together?


----------



## rockhollow

Poor Stephane, she has the most annoying voice.
The minute he didn't have sex with her, she should have known that Ryan was aware of her cheating.
But of course he was willing to forgive her, he didn't want anything to stand in the way of him coming to the US.
I guess we'll see the official break up next week.
I'm sure that Stephane must have been having contact with the cousin, as she jumps right into his arms.
I suppose she's have to get him a job at the resort as well


----------



## TC1

^^ she couldn't even muster up a fake tear for that scene


----------



## lulilu

TC1 said:


> ^^ she couldn't even muster up a fake tear for that scene



I think I saw a single tear finally roll down her cheek.  What an annoying whiney fake crying voice.  And how pathetic to be begging that little jerk for sex!


----------



## lulilu

For some reason, I think Jovi and Yara really love and understand each other.  We are just seeing their normal way of interaction.  He didn't believe her pregnancy announcement, but immediately apologized when it was confirmed.  We then learn that she was torturing him in the past with fake pregnancy claims, so his immediate reaction was not so outrageous.  Neither seem seriously bothered by the other's antics.  Some couples bicker but love each other.  I think that's what we are seeing.  (or I hope so, because I am rooting for them)


----------



## bisousx

rockhollow said:


> I can not believe the way that Jovi speaks to Yara. I thought she had some brains about her, but why she would be with that toxic man, I have lost all  empathy I had for her. He's so disgusting!
> It's just sad to think that they are going to have a baby.
> 
> It was good to see Brandon try and stand up against his parents, and not to be swayed by mama's crocodile tears. I don't think Betty is done yet, she's not used to not getting her way.
> And she's not going to take it well when she finds out Brandon has told Julie she won't have to do any chores either.
> 
> Rebecca needs to get a backbone and stand up for Zied. That lady friend would have been bounced out of my house if she's spoken to my partner that way!!
> I don't know why next week, she's unhappy about them having to get married so quickly - haven't they been waiting all this time to be together?



This season has brought some good food for thought for me - I’m not a parent (yet anyways) but it did make me wonder what I would do if I had an adult son who still lived at home and wanted to move his girlfriend in.

Seeing Brandon’s mom burst into ‘tears’ over him wanting to move out was intriguing...

I genuinely wonder if motherhood would make me obsessed with my children - so obsessed that I’d beg them to live at home and allow them to move in their SOs, have crazy sex all around the house and disrupt my peaceful life! I honestly have no idea how some of these parents think.


----------



## pixiejenna

rockhollow said:


> Poor Stephane, she has the most annoying voice.
> The minute he didn't have sex with her, she should have known that Ryan was aware of her cheating.
> But of course he was willing to forgive her, he didn't want anything to stand in the way of him coming to the US.
> I guess we'll see the official break up next week.
> I'm sure that Stephane must have been having contact with the cousin, as she jumps right into his arms.
> I suppose she's have to get him a job at the resort as well



The most annoying part was her mix of baby talk mixed in with her begging then fake crying. 



bisousx said:


> This season has brought some good food for thought for me - I’m not a parent (yet anyways) but it did make me wonder what I would do if I had an adult son who still lived at home and wanted to move his girlfriend in.
> 
> Seeing Brandon’s mom burst into ‘tears’ over him wanting to move out was intriguing...
> 
> I genuinely wonder if motherhood would make me obsessed with my children - so obsessed that I’d beg them to live at home and allow them to move in their SOs, have crazy sex all around the house and disrupt my peaceful life! I honestly have no idea how some of these parents think.



I think that she is Desperate to keep him around because without him she only has her husband and the animals. I think that she is beside herself with the idea of only having her husband around, empty nest syndrome. I think that the fact that she only has one kid magnifies it, if she had more kids she’d be able to spread out her attention out and not be so invested in Brandon. She needs a hobby oh wait she has one the farm which she doesn’t take care of lol.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

lulilu said:


> For some reason, I think Jovi and Yara really love and understand each other.  We are just seeing their normal way of interaction.  He didn't believe her pregnancy announcement, but immediately apologized when it was confirmed.  We then learn that she was torturing him in the past with fake pregnancy claims, so his immediate reaction was not so outrageous.  Neither seem seriously bothered by the other's antics.  Some couples bicker but love each other.  I think that's what we are seeing.  (or I hope so, because I am rooting for them)


I get that sense too. I think they are the only couple the real chance of making it.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

bisousx said:


> This season has brought some good food for thought for me - I’m not a parent (yet anyways) but it did make me wonder what I would do if I had an adult son who still lived at home and wanted to move his girlfriend in.
> 
> Seeing Brandon’s mom burst into ‘tears’ over him wanting to move out was intriguing...
> 
> I genuinely wonder if motherhood would make me obsessed with my children - so obsessed that I’d beg them to live at home and allow them to move in their SOs, have crazy sex all around the house and disrupt my peaceful life! I honestly have no idea how some of these parents think.


Brandon's mother is not normal.  I feel sorry for Brandon having to grow up with this Mother  and his father or is it is step-father?  They are so controling its no wonder he doesn't have a back bone - it must be exhausting to deal with them and so he gives in.  I hope he can get out of living with them. The truce they negotiated won't last long, I think.


----------



## rockhollow

Betty and Ron(I think that's his name) are the parents of Brandon. Ron had children from a previous marriage.
I just can't bring myself to feel sorry for Betty. Goodness, her son is 27, he needs to have his own life.
And Brandon has said on more than one occasion that he doesn't want to the farm life, that it's the dream of his parents not him.
If the parents want to spend their time with all those animals, then that's ok, but it's not the dream of Brandon.


----------



## pixiejenna

Ron is Brandon’s dad from what I gathered on Reddit Betty is his 3rd wife he has 6 other kids with his ex wives who he’s estranged from and Brandon has no relationship with his half siblings because of their age difference. It is also rumored that his parents are swingers lol and doomsday prepers. I think Ron is in his late 60’s and Betty is early 50’s so a fairly big age gap between the two.

Dont know how true but it’s rumored that stephanie is suing TLC because she was raped by Ryan and they made her continue filming. She also had to film a romantic dinner while getting eaten by sand flys. She went to the hospital because of the sand fly bites and is angry that TLC didn;t cover her medical bills. I hope the rape part isn’t true but it makes it even weirder that she’s begging him for sex and upset that they didn’t sleep together the first night together even for 2-3 minutes. If it was true she shouldn’t have had to continue filming with him. The medical bills are not their responsibility IMO she willingly went to that country they didn’t make her go. Every country has bugs, if she had a allergic reaction to sand fly bites that’s on her not them. 

Karine had her baby another son named Ethan.


----------



## TC1

I've also read that Stephanie is alleging that TLC "made" her film. Somewhere along the story she switches from filming with Ryan to the cousin? I dunno WTF to believe..but I don't see TLC making anyone do anything.


----------



## rockhollow

that's sad news to hear about Stephanie, but hard to believe. When was she supposedly raped? This visit when she is begging him to have sex with her? Doesn't make sense.
And then TLC made her keep filming? Something is not adding up right.
Why would she then start a relationship with the cousin?

Thanks for the info about Ron and Betty. I wonder if Ron has anger issues?
Betty seems to wear the pants in that family.


----------



## DrDior

STOP! Betty and Ron are swingers?!! Who the $#*% would have sex with either one of them, nevermind both


----------



## pixiejenna

It hilarious but rumored to he well known where they live. They would go on swinger cruises and sometimes bring Brandon. 

 I think that Ron has major anger issues the way he freaked out on Brandon you thought he'd flip the table over. Possibly part of the reason why Brandon had the discussion in public to help reel in his outburst.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> It hilarious but rumored to he well known where they live. *They would go on swinger cruises and sometimes bring Brandon.*
> 
> I think that Ron has major anger issues the way he freaked out on Brandon you thought he'd flip the table over. Possibly part of the reason why Brandon had the discussion in public to help reel in his outburst.



Yet he won't let them share a room.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pixiejenna said:


> It hilarious but rumored to he well known where they live. They would go on swinger cruises and sometimes bring Brandon.
> 
> I think that Ron has major anger issues the way he freaked out on Brandon you thought he'd flip the table over. Possibly part of the reason why Brandon had the discussion in public to help reel in his outburst.


That's just sick bringing Brandon.


----------



## arnott

And  Brandon's Mom got all offended when she saw a hickey on Julia?!     Doesn't make sense.


----------



## Nat334

pixiejenna said:


> I generally find when one person is constantly accusing someone of cheating the accuser is usually the only one doing the cheating and their deflecting.



Yep. I learned this the hard way from a boyfriend who was constantly accusing me of cheating.


----------



## Nat334

rockhollow said:


> And Brandon has said on more than one occasion that he doesn't want to the farm life, that it's the dream of his parents not him.
> If the parents want to spend their time with all those animals, then that's ok, but it's not the dream of Brandon.



Betty is definitely using the farm to guilt-control Brandon. Like it's his obligation to stay so it can be passed down from generation to generation and that by moving out with Julia that can't happen. It's almost an implied threat that he will be dis-inherited if he goes ahead.


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> Yet he won't let them share a room.



If they’re married then it would be okay. Apparently anything goes once your married lmao. 



Nat334 said:


> Yep. I learned this the hard way from a boyfriend who was constantly accusing me of cheating.



Me too.


----------



## lulilu

Betty and Ron are learning the hard way that children don't always share their parents' goals.  How many sons/daughters decline to enter the family business?  And the WSJ did an article a while back on how baby boomers are dealing with inheriting their parents' collections and other stuff that they don't want and have no room for.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

lulilu said:


> Betty and Ron are learning the hard way that children don't always share their parents' goals.  How many sons/daughters decline to enter the family business?  And the WSJ did an article a while back on how baby boomers are dealing with inheriting their parents' collections and other stuff that they don't want and have no room for.


Doesn't look like much of a family business - this is a "hobby" farm - not a real working farm (I have relatives who farm).  Can't believe its worth anything except maybe the land.  I understand they are in Northern Virigina so depending on where they live the land might be valuable (re development).


----------



## rockhollow

I want to know what's going on with Stephanie? 
From what we saw on the episode, Stephanie seems to be begging her young man to be with her, and then they cut to 4 hours later and he's stormed off in a taxi and she's left alone crying.
I wish I could drum up a bit of sympathy for her, but she comes off as so desperate and controlling.
She's the one sending the funds to his assorted family.
And has she already fallen into another relationship with a young man?


----------



## pixiejenna

I half watched the last episode. I don’t get Stephanie either they were having a “nice day” an then at night got into a big fight don’t know what happened. The nice day was boring and felt like he was babysitting her almost.

Natalie as cray cray as she is had a totally valid and lucid idea of going to therapy to work on their issues. Mike of course poo poos it because he doesn’t need it. He then goes and gets his hair cut and his hairstylist tells him to go and now he’s okay with the idea WTF. I also don’t know why she jokingly asked him out in the middle of the haircut it was awkward and while he does seem to have more chemistry with her than Natalie I get the feeling like they’re on the same team lol. They go to therapy and somewhat discussed their issues. But all I could focus on is why the hell was mike wearing a Bluetooth jawbone in their therapy session, I didn’t even know people still used them lol.

Yara and Jovi head to his parents home they berated her for her using Jovi to come to America because that’s wall all Ukrainian women want. Since they wanted to play the game of sterotypes she dropped a bomb off like all Americans are stupid and put them in their place for treating her like garbage basically the second she got there. I really dislike how Jovis dad was trying to slut shame her as well, she can dress however the hell she wants and honestly nothing I have seen her in is even remotely close to being inappropriate . I did follow her on IG in the beginning of the season and I haven’t seen her post anything that would be considered IMO  provocative. So instead of trying to blame victims for how they dress, why not focus the blame on the real problem the rapists. They continue to grill her and she says she doesn’t even want to live here and wants to go to Budapest because she’d be closer to her family. Then his parents start crying ”how dare she take our fully grown adult son away from us” card. #teamyara! The next day they leave her in the house alone and question if she is okay there alone they didn’t lock anything up. Jovi goes to make crawfish with his friend and dad. They harp on him some more over Yara. They come back and get ready for the party that Yara doesn’t want and she wants to tell everyone at the party that she’s pregnant. Jovi says not to and she points out that people will question why she’s not drinking and stuff.

Rebecca and Zied go to dinner with her daughter and her husband and her friend. They’re talking about how Rebecca hasn’t brought anything over from storage and Zied has to do something she should have done before he came here. Her daughters friend offers to help him move the stuff because she has trucks and can make it easier. Zied agrees to let her help and Rebecca flips the ef out on him over it. Clearly this hussy is trying to steal her man and he can’t do that because it’s against his culture for a unmarried woman to be alone with a man. I half feel like Zied is just agreeing to everything that anyone says because he’s trying to get along with them and he knows that both her daughter and her husband along with some of rebeccas friends don’t like him. So he just says ya everything is great and says yes to whatever they are talking about 

Tarik and Hazel don’t have a lot going on. Hazel is upset that her son is sick and she’s so far away from him and doesn’t really know what’s going on with him. She finally gets a hold of him and he’s better and she’s relieved. Watching her son Harry and Ari talk was the best part of their segment. Also why the hell dose Tarik have a riding mower when he lives in a townhome? I would probably just get a old timey push mower because it’s so little grass and not worth the cost of a mower, the maintenance of a mower, and gas.


----------



## rockhollow

I'm feeling sorry for Yara being stuck with Jovi now that she's pregnant.
Again, Jovi is just so toxic in the way he speaks and feels about Yara, but after meeting his dad, we see where he gets it from.
And he shows like how little he feels about Yara when he allows his parents to speak to her.
Thank goodness Yara was quick witted enough to slap back about Americans.
Those pictures they tried to show off the way Yara dressed all looked like they were taken at beach resorts, where her dressing was totally appropriate.
Even though Yara had valid reasons about not wanting a party, after voicing that, she should have tried to warm up to the idea, Jovi's family just want to celebrate.
I know she's feeling poorly, but goodness - that girl never smiles or looks ever remotely happy.


----------



## pixiejenna

I know gasp she wore a bikini to a pool how scandalous lmao. I love Yara because she will call Jovi and his parents out when needed.  I think that adding the fact that she’s pregnant and tired makes the party idea even more torturous for her. The part that irks me is Jovi’s familys totally disregard for what she wants, if comes off like they’re banding together against her. Who cares what she wants it’s about us too and we want this. I think her reasoning for not wanting a big wedding is quite valid. I think that they should but out and let them do what she wants with a possibility of having the big wedding they want down the line when her family and friends can come over. Or since his family is so lush in the green they could all fly out to her family and have a wedding in her country. What can be a bigger wedding than a plane full of their family flying to a foreign country? Jovis dad explains a lot about his sh!t behavior.


----------



## TC1

pixiejenna said:


> I half watched the last episode. I don’t get Stephanie either they were having a “nice day” an then at night got into a big fight don’t know what happened. The nice day was boring and felt like he was babysitting her almost.
> 
> Natalie as cray cray as she is had a totally valid and lucid idea of going to therapy to work on their issues. Mike of course poo poos it because he doesn’t need it. He then goes and gets his hair cut and his hairstylist tells him to go and now he’s okay with the idea WTF. I also don’t know why she jokingly asked him out in the middle of the haircut it was awkward and while he does seem to have more chemistry with her than Natalie I get the feeling like they’re on the same team lol. They go to therapy and somewhat discussed their issues. But all I could focus on is why the hell was mike wearing a Bluetooth jawbone in their therapy session, I didn’t even know people still used them lol.
> 
> Yara and Jovi head to his parents home they berated her for her using Jovi to come to America because that’s wall all Ukrainian women want. Since they wanted to play the game of sterotypes she dropped a bomb off like all Americans are stupid and put them in their place for treating her like garbage basically the second she got there. I really dislike how Jovis dad was trying to slut shame her as well, she can dress however the hell she wants and honestly nothing I have seen her in is even remotely close to being inappropriate . I did follow her on IG in the beginning of the season and I haven’t seen her post anything that would be considered IMO  provocative. So instead of trying to blame victims for how they dress, why not focus the blame on the real problem the rapists. They continue to grill her and she says she doesn’t even want to live here and wants to go to Budapest because she’d be closer to her family. Then his parents start crying ”how dare she take our fully grown adult son away from us” card. #teamyara! The next day they leave her in the house alone and question if she is okay there alone they didn’t lock anything up. Jovi goes to make crawfish with his friend and dad. They harp on him some more over Yara. They come back and get ready for the party that Yara doesn’t want and she wants to tell everyone at the party that she’s pregnant. Jovi says not to and she points out that people will question why she’s not drinking and stuff.
> 
> Rebecca and Zied go to dinner with her daughter and her husband and her friend. They’re talking about how Rebecca hasn’t brought anything over from storage and Zied has to do something she should have done before he came here. Her daughters friend offers to help him move the stuff because she has trucks and can make it easier. Zied agrees to let her help and Rebecca flips the ef out on him over it. Clearly this hussy is trying to steal her man and he can’t do that because it’s against his culture for a unmarried woman to be alone with a man. I half feel like Zied is just agreeing to everything that anyone says because he’s trying to get along with them and he knows that both her daughter and her husband along with some of rebeccas friends don’t like him. So he just says ya everything is great and says yes to whatever they are talking about
> 
> Tarik and Hazel don’t have a lot going on. Hazel is upset that her son is sick and she’s so far away from him and doesn’t really know what’s going on with him. She finally gets a hold of him and he’s better and she’s relieved. Watching her son Harry and Ari talk was the best part of their segment. Also why the hell dose Tarik have a riding mower when he lives in a townhome? I would probably just get a old timey push mower because it’s so little grass and not worth the cost of a mower, the maintenance of a mower, and gas.


Tarik just declared bankruptcy for the 3rd time with more than $475K in liabilities. Should have kept that mower money!


----------



## pixiejenna

TC1 said:


> Tarik just declared bankruptcy for the 3rd time with more than $475K in liabilities. Should have kept that mower money!



I read that too and thought WTF can he be in half a million debt over? Is this from his rap “career”?  He lives in a modest townhouse so he’s not living large. Is it vacations, we know he’s seen Hazel a few times but also seems to travel to Asia on a semi regular basis. My only other idea is either medical/care/school for Ari. I don’t understand how he was even eligible to sponsor Hazel if he has so much debt and has already filed bankruptcy twice before.


----------



## bisousx

So.... do we think Mike cheated?


----------



## lulilu

bisousx said:


> So.... do we think Mike cheated?



no


----------



## livethelake

lulilu said:


> no


Agree


----------



## bisousx

I think he cheated. He has that a certain look on his face like a man who did something wrong but knows his woman will never be able to prove it.


----------



## jennlt

bisousx said:


> I think he cheated. He has that a certain look on his face like a man who did something wrong but knows his woman will never be able to prove it.



I think Mike looks like a man who is done with the relationship. He looks like he couldn't care less.
Although, I have to admit I fast forwarded through most of it so I may have missed something lol


----------



## bisousx

Mike is spot on though, when he says Natalie’s beauty is ugly. Natalie’s eyes are strikingly pretty but she does not make herself look good by calling him low class and less attractive than her. Who says those things when you’re supposed to love each other?


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I don't think he cheated with, I think he's doing with Curley sue.


----------



## TC1

Stephanie is cray. Calling Harris and asking him to come see her the minute Ryan left is a little suspect. 
I can't stand Rebecca's constant insecurity, it's exhausting. The way she speaks to Zied in broken english drives me crazy.. always refering to things as "this" and "for this"


----------



## bisousx

Stephanie is another batsh&$ crazy person, talking to herself, trying to manipulate Ryan with money and hanging material goods over his head - she’s vulgar and her attempts to control Ryan is disgusting to watch.

We had a free trial of the discovery+ show where they interviewed Harris, his description of his encounters with Stephanie is, erm... detailed. I don’t believe her rape claims, not even 1%. She’s throwing herself on these guys. Not saying that Ryan is an angel when it comes to fidelity... but Stephanie is not credible at all.

Harris was saying that the moment Stephanie met him, she waited until Ryan was out of earshot and then immediately told Harris how much she preferred his body over Ryan’s. She asked for his phone number. Lots of sexual tension and flirting behind Ryan’s back. Stephanie uses these guys as playthings and it’s gross because she hangs her money and citizenship over their heads while verbally abusing them. Her gross personality reminds me of Big Ed.


----------



## TC1

I haven't followed her claims....but is Stephanie saying Ryan pretending to put a condom on was rape? Her calling him and saying she'd find another cabana boy and give him clothes, shoes and watches was disgusting.


----------



## rockhollow

I don't know if Mountain Mike cheats, but I really don't think he did in the instance that Nat is going on about.
Natalie is totally crazy, with so many mood changes, I bet living with her is frightening.
It's like she's just in love with the idea of being married, not so much about Mike.
I bet they are sleeping together and that's good, another reason that confuses Mike.
The way he looks at her sometimes, I think he hates her.
Just on a side note, why does he always have that phone thing in his ear when we see him in the house?


----------



## bisousx

OK, I’m bored, so here’s why I think Mike cheated 

-He had a place to stay at his relative’s but stayed at his female friend’s place. Most mature men would know that sleeping over at a woman’s house, close or not, needs to be discussed and agreed upon with their fiancé.

-He told Natalie that the fiance would be in town and present, but didn’t have an explanation why the fiance (in the end) was absent.

-Mike did not tell her where he stayed until the next morning when she FaceTimed him. He was half naked and stoned. I would imagine someone like Natalie was frantically calling him all night, and he ignored her calls.

-Natalie overheard the female friend telling him that she was hopping in the shower. Why would you need to announce this to your friend?

-His facial responses and lack of empathy for why she continues to hang onto this is telling. Obviously, she keeps hanging onto it because it was never resolved. When you don’t have a good explanation for your actions, in the other person’s mind, it will never be resolved. Duh.

Even if Mike did not do the deed, his suspect behavior is enough to warrant “I might as well cheated”. I’m not a fan of Natalie, but that doesn’t make a difference in my opinion of the sleepover.

I am familiar with that awful feeling in your stomach when you know that something is wrong. The only remedy is:

_Marry a man who knows not to put himself in these positions._


----------



## arnott

bisousx said:


> OK, I’m bored, so here’s why I think Mike cheated
> 
> -He had a place to stay at his relative’s but stayed at his female friend’s place. Most mature men would know that sleeping over at a woman’s house, close or not, needs to be discussed and agreed upon with their fiancé.
> 
> -He told Natalie that the fiance would be in town and present, but didn’t have an explanation why the fiance (in the end) was absent.
> 
> -Mike did not tell her where he stayed until the next morning when she FaceTimed him. He was half naked and stoned. I would imagine someone like Natalie was frantically calling him all night, and he ignored her calls.
> 
> -Natalie overheard the female friend telling him that she was hopping in the shower. Why would you need to announce this to your friend?
> 
> -His facial responses and lack of empathy for why she continues to hang onto this is telling. Obviously, she keeps hanging onto it because it was never resolved. When you don’t have a good explanation for your actions, in the other person’s mind, it will never be resolved. Duh.
> 
> Even if Mike did not do the deed, his suspect behavior is enough to warrant “I might as well cheated”. I’m not a fan of Natalie, but that doesn’t make a difference in my opinion of the sleepover.
> 
> I am familiar with that awful feeling in your stomach when you know that something is wrong. The only remedy is:
> 
> _Marry a man who knows not to put himself in these positions._



Wise  words!


----------



## lulilu

I don't think Mike cheated.  I think he got super drunk and passed out on her sofa.  Announcing a shower is of no importance to me -- why can't it be considered a warning not to barge in on her?

For some reason, I think she was overseas when this happened.  Why would she be frantically calling him?


----------



## TC1

If you don't trust the guy...why are you moving your whole life to the middle of nowhere and begging for a ring? Ridiculous made up drama for TV, that's why.


----------



## rockhollow

and doesn't she stay and marry the guy?


----------



## pixiejenna

My favorite part of this episode was the glorious editing of Yara and Jovi at their engagement party and and they’re dancing and she’s telling him that she hates him and then cutting to his mom saying how happy they’re together. His mom had a nice party and Yara was very appreciative even though it was not what she wanted. Jovi gets super drunk to the point that his own friends are asking Yara is this party for their engagement or for him to get drunk? They tell his parents about the pregnancy and his mom seems excited about it. She makes him leave the party because she’s upset that he’s basically ignoring her to get drunk and he ends up going back in. I love that she continues to defend herself to him.


Stephanie and Ryan break up. She has claimed that he raped her now we know the deets. She wanted him to use a condom during sex and he rawdogged her. While this does fall into rape in my opinion I am having a hard time yielding sympathy for her. She was basically begging for the D after night one and she didn’t get it she was beside herself crying over this, and according to them they never used condoms in the past. She claims that she wants to use the condom to protect herself because she doesn’t know who he;s been with the. Past 10 months. Yet she’s the one who cheated on him, with a family member. If she can sleep with his cousin she can sleep with anyone. Then she goes ape sh!t that he better not have stolen her moms ring the one she gave him to give her. Because it’s the one thing she cares about he can steal everything else. He’s probably glad that he’s peaced out at this point. Stephanie has said that her dad suffered from mental illness and it;s pretty clear at this point she does as well. Telling her ex fiancé that she doesn’t need him and catch any cabana boy she wants with her money, slides, and watches. She clearly is trying yield the power of money over him like a weapon. It comes off as very sex tourist too me. Then she calls Harris and needs to meet up after her psychic gave her permission to do so.  

Mike and Natalie fight some more, both at home and outdoors. I don’t blame Natalie for her trust issues, I’m not sure if mike really cheated or not. I do find the situation that he was in very suspicious and it would definitely not sit well with me if my fiancé did that as well. I get why she’s hung up on this and they don’t seem to have moved past it. Mike seems like he’s over the whole relationship and is putting in zero effort with Natalie. He’s basically acting like he should get credit for just showing up. 

Brandon and Julia have a pregnancy scare and Brandon feels the need to tell his parents before she even takes a pregnancy test. I feel like he’s doing this because he wants to manipulate Julia into taking birth control. Fully knowing that she doesn’t want to take birth control and that he doesn’t want to use condoms. He’s hoping that this will scare her enough to get her to start taking them since neither of them are ready for a kid.

Tarik and Hazel zoom with his friend and Hazel starts talking about how she wants a girlfriend. His friend has a normal sane response to the fact that they’re not in a place for that they’re still learning about each other. His friend think he’s behind this but he’s actually not this is what Hazel wants. I feel like Hazel wants a girlfriend more than she wants Tarik. she’s settling for him because he’ll allow her to get a girlfriend, and their marriage has the potential to bring her kid to the US.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pixiejenna said:


> My favorite part of this episode was the glorious editing of Yara and Jovi at their engagement party and and they’re dancing and she’s telling him that she hates him and then cutting to his mom saying how happy they’re together. His mom had a nice party and Yara was very appreciative even though it was not what she wanted. Jovi gets super drunk to the point that his own friends are asking Yara is this party for their engagement or for him to get drunk? They tell his parents about the pregnancy and his mom seems excited about it. She makes him leave the party because she’s upset that he’s basically ignoring her to get drunk and he ends up going back in. I love that she continues to defend herself to him.
> 
> 
> Stephanie and Ryan break up. She has claimed that he raped her now we know the deets. She wanted him to use a condom during sex and he rawdogged her. While this does fall into rape in my opinion I am having a hard time yielding sympathy for her. She was basically begging for the D after night one and she didn’t get it she was beside herself crying over this, and according to them they never used condoms in the past. She claims that she wants to use the condom to protect herself because she doesn’t know who he;s been with the. Past 10 months. Yet she’s the one who cheated on him, with a family member. If she can sleep with his cousin she can sleep with anyone. Then she goes ape sh!t that he better not have stolen her moms ring the one she gave him to give her. Because it’s the one thing she cares about he can steal everything else. He’s probably glad that he’s peaced out at this point. Stephanie has said that her dad suffered from mental illness and it;s pretty clear at this point she does as well. Telling her ex fiancé that she doesn’t need him and catch any cabana boy she wants with her money, slides, and watches. She clearly is trying yield the power of money over him like a weapon. It comes off as very sex tourist too me. Then she calls Harris and needs to meet up after her psychic gave her permission to do so.
> 
> Mike and Natalie fight some more, both at home and outdoors. I don’t blame Natalie for her trust issues, I’m not sure if mike really cheated or not. I do find the situation that he was in very suspicious and it would definitely not sit well with me if my fiancé did that as well. I get why she’s hung up on this and they don’t seem to have moved past it. Mike seems like he’s over the whole relationship and is putting in zero effort with Natalie. He’s basically acting like he should get credit for just showing up.
> 
> Brandon and Julia have a pregnancy scare and Brandon feels the need to tell his parents before she even takes a pregnancy test. I feel like he’s doing this because he wants to manipulate Julia into taking birth control. Fully knowing that she doesn’t want to take birth control and that he doesn’t want to use condoms. He’s hoping that this will scare her enough to get her to start taking them since neither of them are ready for a kid.
> 
> Tarik and Hazel zoom with his friend and Hazel starts talking about how she wants a girlfriend. His friend has a normal sane response to the fact that they’re not in a place for that they’re still learning about each other. His friend think he’s behind this but he’s actually not this is what Hazel wants. I feel like Hazel wants a girlfriend more than she wants Tarik. she’s settling for him because he’ll allow her to get a girlfriend, and their marriage has the potential to bring her kid to the US.


Though I have no sympathy for Stephanie, I think not using a condom without your consent is rape.  Doesn't matter what they did in the past or who else she slept with or her subsequent actions.  I am hestitant to put this out here but it happened to me once with my boyfriend at the time and I felt incredibly and profoundly violated.  I was much younger and didn't know how to process it though at the time.  So I'm with Stephanie on this one, just because she clearly has issues, her feelings shouldn't be dismissed on this point.


----------



## pixiejenna

CanuckBagLover said:


> Though I have no sympathy for Stephanie, I think not using a condom without your consent is rape.  Doesn't matter what they did in the past or who else she slept with or her subsequent actions.  I am hestitant to put this out here but it happened to me once with my boyfriend at the time and I felt incredibly and profoundly violated.  I was much younger and didn't know how to process it though at the time.  So I'm with Stephanie on this one, just because she clearly has issues, her feelings shouldn't be dismissed on this point.



I did say it was rape, but had a hard time yielding sympathy for her. I’m sorry for your experience.


----------



## jelliedfeels

I’ve just started watching this season.
So far, very beautiful, no not really.
I think having Rebecca and Zied back is good comic relief as some of the stories seem a bit depressing this season.

That dog farm looks weird. I wonder if the canine protection league is watching. Bad vibes.

Natalie and Mike just look confusing? 

I don’t get why Yara is getting so much support on the forum/ Reddit, I do understand that the slavic gold digger stereotype is horrible but in this case I think it’s justified her behaviour seems very entitled. She is so keen to jump in if she thinks anyone is insulting the Ukraine but she was really quick to be rude about New Orleans and the bayou. I don’t understand why you’d want to set up home somewhere you feel so badly about and how come he’s not allowed pride in his home? 

Also, she complains about his small place which already looks gold-digger to me but also she apparently doesn’t understand rent is probably much more in Nola than Kiev? I’ve been to both and lived in Eastern Europe and it is much cheaper rent per square foot. 

I don’t get why yara wants to get together with jovi now there’s no baby if not for the green card tbh. They seem barely able to talk civilly to each other. Also this is horribly cynical but the surprise pregnancy/engagement/miscarriage  all seems like an old trick to me.


----------



## jelliedfeels

rockhollow said:


> I have never seen a personalized credit card before, that was really going to far.
> No, I take that back, that personalized blanket was going to fall. In one shot, it was a close up of Zied's nose, that was frightening!
> I like Rebecca, but I think she's broken when it comes to relationships. I think that Zied is coming because he loves her, but I don't think it will last, and living with the daughter and her guy will just make it happen sooner.
> I heard on a podcast that in Zied's down time waiting for the  visa, he took a air conditioner repair course and will have no problem finding a job once he's allow to work in America.


Late reply but that photo credit card took me straight back to the 90s.
My dad had a visa with a photo of our dog lol.


----------



## bisousx

jelliedfeels said:


> I’ve just started watching this season.
> So far, very beautiful, no not really.
> I think having Rebecca and Zied back is good comic relief as some of the stories seem a bit depressing this season.
> 
> That dog farm looks weird. I wonder if the canine protection league is watching. Bad vibes.
> 
> Natalie and Mike just look confusing?
> 
> I don’t get why Yara is getting so much support on the forum/ Reddit, I do understand that the slavic gold digger stereotype is horrible but in this case I think it’s justified her behaviour seems very entitled. She is so keen to jump in if she thinks anyone is insulting the Ukraine but she was really quick to be rude about New Orleans and the bayou. I don’t understand why you’d want to set up home somewhere you feel so badly about and how come he’s not allowed pride in his home?
> 
> Also, she complains about his small place which already looks gold-digger to me but also she apparently doesn’t understand rent is probably much more in Nola than Kiev? I’ve been to both and lived in Eastern Europe and it is much cheaper rent per square foot.
> 
> I don’t get why yara wants to get together with jovi now there’s no baby if not for the green card tbh. They seem barely able to talk civilly to each other. Also this is horribly cynical but the surprise pregnancy/engagement/miscarriage  all seems like an old trick to me.



Jovi isn’t exactly showing Yara the best of New Orleans either. He’s too busy getting drunk at 8am and being his selfish self, so it probably adds to Yara’s negative view of the city. Not that she isn’t a high maintenance girl... she certainly is, like anyone else who enjoys nice things. Jovi also makes everything more difficult than necessary... like the pointless argument denying Yara the fluffy white rug she wanted to make the apt feel more homey and comfortable.


----------



## TC1

The lastest IG stories she has posted, they are in LA. Seems like she got her way of moving from NOLA


----------



## jelliedfeels

bisousx said:


> Jovi isn’t exactly showing Yara the best of New Orleans either. He’s too busy getting drunk at 8am and being his selfish self, so it probably adds to Yara’s negative view of the city. Not that she isn’t a high maintenance girl... she certainly is, like anyone else who enjoys nice things. Jovi also makes everything more difficult than necessary... like the pointless argument denying Yara the fluffy white rug she wanted to make the apt feel more homey and comfortable.


Yes on the one hand, I do feel it is more a marriage of two awful people now I’m getting into it. Nonetheless, I do think she seems narcissistic and I do think everything she says is spun to make her look like a saint and him a monster. He’s a selfish, petty ass but she is a perpetual victim who is also a #bossbabe.
#bossbabe wise, her fake designer stuff is killing me!

edit: felt it was a bit garbled.


----------



## jelliedfeels

TC1 said:


> The lastest IG stories she has posted, they are in LA. Seems like she got her way of moving from NOLA


Oh what a surprise. I wonder if she will complain about how small the rentals are in LA? 
The more I hear the more I think narcissist: badmouth the guy, criticise the things he likes, get him away from his home, family and friends and don’t forget to rush into commitment ASAP.
Green card and a DHgate spending spree here we come!


----------



## TC1

How medicated is Stephanie? she can't speak, mumbles and talks with her eyes closed for an extensive period of time. She was pretty quick to replace Ryan with Harris, and based on the previews...offer him Ryan's K1
Why are Andrew and Amira even on this season? what a waste of time


----------



## lulilu

I find myself wandering off to do something during many of these couples' stories.  

Andrew is a jerk; Amira is weird and whiny; her father is suspect.  I can't forgive Andrew for not going after Amira and taking a two week vacation (and bragging to her about it). 

Stephanie is just too awful to watch -- IDK how she's maintaining her business after all this is airing.  

Yara and Jovi are annoying to watch with all the arguing and complaining, but I think that's how their relationship operates (but did we see him "go upstairs" with a stripper in the previews of next week's episode?).  

I know everyone says Mike married Natalie, but they only have a couple of weeks left and he still acts as if he's done with her.  I wonder what changes. There ois a photo of her floating around FB that is so bizarre. It is photoshopped to the point of being a cartoon.  And she has her own cooking show on UT?


----------



## rockhollow

TC1 said:


> How medicated is Stephanie? she can't speak, mumbles and talks with her eyes closed for an extensive period of time. She was pretty quick to replace Ryan with Harris, and based on the previews...offer him Ryan's K1
> Why are Andrew and Amira even on this season? what a waste of time


 

Goodness, Stephanie looked over medicated. At one point she almost called Harris Ryan.
And I just can't find any sympathy for her. After 3.5 years with Ryan and then just overnight, she's now telling us she's always been attracted to Harris and wants him to spend the rest of her vacation with her. And then wants him to come and be with her in the US. I suppose next week she's be giving Harris her mother's ring to give to her, and Harris is wearing the clothes she brought for Ryan.
I just hope that Harris and Ryan are not working together to scam her.


----------



## rockhollow

I think Natalie was looking a bit round in the belly in the red plaid shirt she was wearing when talking to her friend back home, but then not so much when she talks to Mike. I wonder if they (production) is showing clips out of sequence?
I've heard and do think that Mike and Natalie are acting for their segments - Mike is not a very actor and always looks like he's struggling to continue their storyline.

I don't think Yara and Jovi have anything in common but sex. They sure don't look like there is any conversation between them. Jovi just wants to drink and Yara just complains about it.
Jovi is not at all interested in changing his way, as we see in the preview for next week.


----------



## Sol Ryan

I dunno... I think on the show Yara is hilarious. It’s all editing, but on the show she reminds me of my ex. She was an absolute trip... but people who didn’t know us thought we were borderline abusive to each other... they just didn’t get the snark...

I think a lot of it is their thing... as long as it’s balanced, no harm no foul....


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Yara's been pregnant for like a day and all we here is "Because I'm pregnant" etc 

It's crazy to me how these women complain about small apartments etc when most of them came from a shoebox of a home.


----------



## september1985

I don't know if this has already been addressed, but Yara has a lot of designer bags, clothes, belts, etc. She said she was working and going to school in Ukraine. Does anyone know what job she had to afford those items or are they replicas? I noticed gucci belt and bags, hermes kelly, balmain blazer, and other designer bags.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

label.hoe said:


> I don't know if this has already been addressed, but Yara has a lot of designer bags, clothes, belts, etc. She said she was working and going to school in Ukraine. Does anyone know what job she had to afford those items or are they replicas? I noticed gucci belt and bags, hermes kelly, balmain blazer, and other designer bags.


Jovi makes a lot of money, shockingly! His job (and his dad's) is a very skilled one and pays extremely well. I figured he was the one buying the bags for her; I noticed quite a few - Dior saddle bag, Valentino rockstud, etc.


----------



## TC1

label.hoe said:


> I don't know if this has already been addressed, but Yara has a lot of designer bags, clothes, belts, etc. She said she was working and going to school in Ukraine. Does anyone know what job she had to afford those items or are they replicas? I noticed gucci belt and bags, hermes kelly, balmain blazer, and other designer bags.


Jovi does make a good living, but I'm fairly sure most of her stuff is fake


----------



## bisousx

I would be shocked if Jovi bought Yara any of her designer items. He doesn’t seem like the type to spoil his girl with gifts or treat her well, for that matter...


----------



## pixiejenna

Andrew is relentless in pressuring Amira to come. He gives zero effs about what she went through and is more concerned about getting what he wants.

I agree that Stephanie was hard to watch she’s very heavily medicated. She could barely keep her head up straight, eyes a mess, and can’t even keep the names of her boy toys straight. I was surprised that she was able to make it up/down the stairs without falling over. Harris seemed happy to come in and pick up where Ryan left off. And what’s up with him calling her man so much? 

Jovi is at least making a effort to do more for Yara. I will also give Yara props for being the only person on 90 day fiancé to start a business that isn’t FO porn lol. She set up some sort of clothing sponsorship website. I don’t know if Yara s designer items are fake or not but I do agree that Jovi is not showering her in designer goods. Look at the stink he put up with over a $150 rug. If they did move to Cali she[ll still have a small apartment but I think that she’ll be happier she hates NOLA. 

Mike and Natalie are exhausting to watch. At least this is the least amount of fighting that they[ve done. It still feels ingenue he still seems like he’s over her and she’s scheming to get him to propose to her.


----------



## jennlt

Oops, wrong thread


----------



## rockhollow

I'm still confused over Andrew and Amira - there's something going on that we don't know - why would she (a seemly smart, good looking woman) be so swayed to do Andrew's bidding.
If she was really so traumatized by the lockup in Mexico, why would she be willing to lose her father's support and go to another country to try and get to the US, just because this is what Andrew wants.
And I think we've seen in the previews, she goes.

What a waste of time it was taking Brandon wedding dress shopping. Even Betty behaved better than Brandon. He knows Julie, and could have been more enthusiastic, that's what she wanted.
When a bride-to -be comes out in a dress and says she loves it, no one should be raining on her parade and saying it's only ok.


----------



## pixiejenna

Amira dose come why I have no idea. She could have felt pressured to because he supposedly sent her money. I think that she was traumatized by her experience in Mexico, and I feel like they were trying to play it off like it’s her fault because of how she answered the questions.

 I totally forgot about julia and Brandon. It’s sad that she has no one else to go dress shopping with but it’s not like she can go out and make friends living on the farm. She is also isolated from others much like Natalie the only difference is she has Brandon’s parents to talk too, not sure if that’s really better than being totally isolated. Betty not only behaved well but was also trying to get her son involved in this when he clearly did not give one eff about any of this. He was selfish to not encourage her in getting the dress she wants for their wedding.


----------



## lulilu

In a preview clip I saw Yara and Jovi's mom went bridal dress shopping.  It was very nice and Yara invited her to the wedding.  I think Yara has a soft heart inside her bravado.  She was also very sweet to everyone at the engagement party.


----------



## rockhollow

I glad to hear that Yara invites Jovi's mom. She was just caught up in her feelings about her own parents not being there, and didn't want to offend them allowing Jovi's family to participate.
 I wonder why her parents can't come - Jovi could get them tickets.


----------



## pixiejenna

rockhollow said:


> I glad to hear that Yara invites Jovi's mom. She was just caught up in her feelings about her own parents not being there, and didn't want to offend them allowing Jovi's family to participate.
> I wonder why her parents can't come - Jovi could get them tickets.



It might have to do with the Ukraine travel visa because Natalie who is also from the Ukraine and said in the past for her mom to be able to come she has to fill out a visa with her wedding as the reason for her to come to the US. The amount of time needed to apply for the visa and with Mike not willing to commit to a date she’s worried that her mom won’t be able to make the wedding if they get married. So I don’t know if it’s just really hard to get a travel visa in the Ukraine, it could be other reasons like they may not wish to travel so far, have poor health, or can’t afford to take that much time off of work. Yara really hasn’t elaborated as to why they can’t come.


----------



## mcb100

So not from this current season but from a past season of 90 Days---I didn't link the article, but anyone can search it if they want--I guess Russ and Paola and their son are now living in a nice RV as their permanent home so that Russ does not have to pay any rent or mortgage anymore. Supposedly, it is nice, for an RV but it is a smaller space (or little storage space.). Personally, I can't really picture Paola living in an RV as her permanent residence for the rest of her life but if the three of them are happy that way, than great for them.


----------



## TC1

Stephanie is so high all the time she makes no sense. She seems pretty eager to replace Ryan with Harris (when she can get their names straight) she must have taken more than a few Xanax, she couldn't even walk. 
I can't understand for the life of me while we're following this Amira/man child story. "It's not that bad baby" uhh, you didn't quarantine alone in a hotel for 14 days..you were at a resort   
Mike and Natalie are boring AF
Jovi going "upstairs" with the stripper 6 hours before his Vegas flight to get married?


----------



## rockhollow

I've lost all sympathy for Amira as she jets off to Serbia for 14 days. She's happy to continue to  blame Andrew for pressuring her to travel, and not listen to her family and friends. Andrew must be controlling the purse stings and Amira is good with that. At this point, she deserves what she gets.

I could hardly watch the Stephanie and Ryan - Harris scene.
If possible, she looked even more drugged, I suppose she's drinking on top of too much medication.
And we get to hear now, that she's been talking to Harris daily even though she was planning a life with Ryan.
It's not going to turn out good, especially hearing that Harris had 3 children and sounds like he's off and on still with the baby mama, but is more than willing to come to the US for a better life.
Makes me still wonder if Harris and Ryan are together in a scam on Stephanie.

It didn't take Jovi very long to go back to his usual drunk way. He was willing to say anything to Yara to get out of the apartment and hit the strip clubs.
And from the previews, Yara hates him, but is still heading to Vegas to marry him. I wonder when she'll find out about him going upstairs with a stripper, I'm sure at this point she's just angry with him getting drunk and not coming home as promised.


----------



## pixiejenna

Stephanie is heavily mixing booze and pills and it;s hard to watch, she can’t even keep their names straight. I love the fact that she’s been talking to him on the side the whole time she’s with Ryan and didn’t even know that he has 3 kids, the oldest is 14! And then turns around and offers him Ryan’s ticket to America and he’s eager to take it. I don’t know if it’s true but it now seems like it may be but it;s rumored on Reddit that she and Ryan broke up before filming but were obligated to film because of their contracts. It kind of makes sense why Ryan was less than enthusiastic about her arrival and spending time with her. And she was already talking to Harris on the side and that can explain why she’s so quick to offer him a ticket to America.

Amira and Andrew are exhausting to watch. How much longer is the season how many episodes are left and they still haven’t even gotten together IRL.

Mike and Natalie fight some more. The thing that gets me about them fighting is Mike is upset that Natalie is bringing up her past relationships hurt into this relationship and wants her to stop living in the past. Yet he refuses to forgive her for giving him the ring back and holds it over her head and he himself is living in the past doing this. Watching her go wedding dress shopping with her mom on the laptop is sad, it shows that she literally has no one in America outside of mike because she’s so isolated in va voods. Telling her that she’s ruining his second proposal when she asked him if he forgives her for giving the ring back is dbag move when she’s attempting to communicate emotionally responsibly with him.

Zied and Rebecca fighting over the date of their wedding is annoying. Rebeccas reasons why are not valid IMO she doesn’t have the time to plan her dream wedding, b this is wedding #4 you should be happy that you’re husband to be wants something small and quick. You complain that it took 2 years for him to come to America and you couldn’t plan anything in the a years it took For him to get here? Then saying that she really needs the extra time to be sure she wants to marry him, again after complaining about how long it took for him to get here. My final beef with this is her complete ignorance on his culture and religion. This is the second muslim that she’s going to marry she should understand more than the average person about their culture and religion.

Julia and Brandon go to a church and the priest and his wife are fairly rude towards them. I also don’t see the problem with the date picked it shouldn’t Interfere with any Mother’s Day services. I almost feel like Betty called them up before and and gave them the 411 so they would take her side on that issue. Brandon couldn’t even remember why the date was chosen and doesn’t even seem to care about it. His response reminded me of his father.

Jovi’s friends response to him telling him that Yara was just at the hospital pretty much tells you everything that you need to know about him. No mention of concern about Yara‘s wellbeing but is 100% concerned about the possibility of not being able to go to the strip club. I would have been shocked if Jovi didn’t go upstairs to a private room with a stripper. 

Tariks friends seem to be very likable and the only ones in his life with a brain. I find his friends so refreshing compared to all the drama queens we’re used to seeing. He is still very clearly hung up on Minty and it will be what ends their relationship. I respect Hazel for addressing the issue and calmly explaining her feelings about the situation.


----------



## TC1

Tarik shopping at that store was awesome. I love the store name "Upscale men's fashion" right to the point


----------



## rockhollow

it was shocking that Rebecca is so ignorant about the muslin religion. As you mentioned, it not her first go with a muslin man. I bet she's not religious but still celebrates christian holidays  
And she's been waiting 2 years for him to get her and get married. Just go and get married at the register office and plan a celebration later.
I thought she was broke, so where are funds going to come for a fancy wedding.

Interesting to hear that Stephanie and Ryan were just acting to fulfil their contacts.
Makes me think  even more that Ryan and Harris are in cahoots with each other.
I wonder why she even agreed to do the show, it's not like she needed the funds from the show.


----------



## pixiejenna

Tarik shouldn’t be allowed to do his own clothes shopping lol. A white tux with a baby blue bowtie is hilariously awful. I do appreciate that he’s trying to incorporate hazels favorite color but it just keeps getting worse.

 I don’t know why they filmed if they broke up I think that Stephanie is trying to play it like she was forced to do it because of the contract. IMO is she couldn’t pass up the opportunity to be on TV and wanted to be a reality TV star with hopes of it turning into more, like coming back for another season or her own spin off sort of thing. I am sure the cousins are working together and Stephanie is just one of many women they’re working.

Theres a lot of people who identify with a religion but don’t actively follow all the rules and only celebrate the big holidays. I don’t expect Rebecca to know everything about Muslims but her ex was Muslim so for her to be like I;ve never heard of the biggest holiday they practice(that’s a month long) and try to act like he’s pulling one over on her is absurd.


----------



## limom

Stephanie imho is a sex tourist.
What is up with all those people having a just for fans account?
This is crazy.
Someone tells me Amira flew back to France.


----------



## TC1

limom said:


> Stephanie imho is a sex tourist.
> What is up with all those people having a just for fans account?
> This is crazy.
> Someone tells me Amira flew back to France.


Many people make 10's of thousands of dollars with Only Fans. It's their main source of income for these reality TV "stars"


----------



## limom

TC1 said:


> Many people make 10's of thousands of dollars with Only Fans. It's their main source of income for these reality TV "stars"


Have you seen the pics????
I was shocked


----------



## TC1

limom said:


> Have you seen the pics????
> I was shocked


No, I wouldn't pay my heard earned money to support these grifters. LOL but I've seen some things re-posted on IG. Evelin posted a pic of her bank account info once and it was crazy!! over 20K a month in earnings.


----------



## limom

TC1 said:


> No, I wouldn't pay my heard earned money to support these grifters. LOL but I've seen some things re-posted on IG. Evelin posted a pic of her bank account info once and it was crazy!! over 20K a month in earnings.


There were a thread on Reddit and let me tell you. I am never looking at any of them the same ways!
Even Kelani(spelling)has an account. Thankfully, Asuelu does not.


----------



## arnott

Just read that Mike and Natalie called off their wedding the day the ceremony was set to take place!


----------



## bisousx

Well dang, Angela!!












						Why 90 Day’s Angela Deem Got Weight-Loss Surgery — and How Michael Reacted
					

‘90 Day Fiance’ star Angela Deem spoke exclusively to Us Weekly about undergoing multiple surgeries to lose weight — details




					www.usmagazine.com


----------



## arnott

Loren and Alexei are expecting baby #2!   Hope they get a girl this time because everyone in her family was disappointed it was a boy at her last gender reveal party!        Alexei however was thrilled!


----------



## pixiejenna

I saw that Lauren is expecting again, I hope it;s a girl so they have one of each. I wonder how far along she is.

Big Ang looks good but the weight loss has aged her horribly. I hope she can keep it up, extreme weight loss is hard to maintain. I’ve also seen her being compared to ”mamma“ June because she also did a magazine photo shoot in a red dress lol. I am curious about how Mykul will react when he see’s her IRL.


----------



## limom

pixiejenna said:


> I saw that Lauren is expecting again, I hope it;s a girl so they have one of each. I wonder how far along she is.
> 
> Big Ang looks good but the weight loss has aged her horribly. I hope she can keep it up, extreme weight loss is hard to maintain. I’ve also seen her being compared to ”mamma“ June because she also did a magazine photo shoot in a red dress lol. I am curious about how Mykul will react when he see’s her IRL.


Did she have weight loss surgery?


----------



## rockhollow

pixiejenna said:


> I saw that Lauren is expecting again, I hope it;s a girl so they have one of each. I wonder how far along she is.
> 
> Big Ang looks good but the weight loss has aged her horribly. I hope she can keep it up, extreme weight loss is hard to maintain. I’ve also seen her being compared to ”mamma“ June because she also did a magazine photo shoot in a red dress lol. I am curious about how Mykul will react when he see’s her IRL.



Yes, Ang looks good, and I don't want to take away from that, but it was just like with Mama June, all done with surgery. I read that article and she had 5 procedures done in one go.
And agree, that it might be hard to keep up.
I hope the best for her.


----------



## rockhollow

did anyone watch the latest episode?
I wonder what's up with Mountain Mike and Natalie. We know they are still together, so it was a bit of shock to see Mike call off the wedding on the day.
I did wonder if it was a bit of a put-on for the show. I have had my doubts about how much acting has been going on with this couple for the show.
With this being filmed in the middle of Covid, I just don't think Natalie would be flying to an unknown location in Europe, and then on to her home. Who's paying for it?

And I am really not believing the storyline with Andrew and Amira.
They (production) love to film the rioting that is going on, and make it look like Amira is in the thick of it, and then we see her outside wandering around at night?
The area around her hotel doesn't look so bad. 
They are another couple that seem to be making drama for the show. Their conversation about children was strange. And then Andrew's interpretation of what Amira was saying was totally wrong, and what he told his mother was all made up, she never said he was a bad, angry man that she didn't want to have children with.


----------



## limom

rockhollow said:


> did anyone watch the latest episode?
> I wonder what's up with Mountain Mike and Natalie. We know they are still together, so it was a bit of shock to see Mike call off the wedding on the day.
> I did wonder if it was a bit of a put-on for the show. I have had my doubts about how much acting has been going on with this couple for the show.
> With this being filmed in the middle of Covid, I just don't think Natalie would be flying to an unknown location in Europe, and then on to her home. Who's paying for it?
> 
> And I am really not believing the storyline with Andrew and Amira.
> They (production) love to film the rioting that is going on, and make it look like Amira is in the thick of it, and then we see her outside wandering around at night?
> The area around her hotel doesn't look so bad.
> They are another couple that seem to be making drama for the show. Their conversation about children was strange. And then Andrew's interpretation of what Amira was saying was totally wrong, and what he told his mother was all made up, she never said he was a bad, angry man that she didn't want to have children with.


That Andrew and Amira situation hurts my feelings....
On Reddit, many people see signs of abuse.
I hope that she is not serious about getting with that loser. He is the stereotypical dude who lives in his mom’s basement.
Nathalie and Mike are equally yoked.
I have yet to see the last epi. Too many commercials and repeats.


----------



## pixiejenna

limom said:


> Did she have weight loss surgery?



She had several surgeries, gastrointestinal sleeve, lipo, boob reduction, and I would speculate that she had some excess skin removal as well that amount of weight loss and lips will leave you with some saggy skin.




rockhollow said:


> Yes, Ang looks good, and I don't want to take away from that, but it was just like with Mama June, all done with surgery. I read that article and she had 5 procedures done in one go.
> And agree, that it might be hard to keep up.
> I hope the best for her.



I lost a lot of weight though diet 5 years ago and it has slowly crept back on. I’m trying to get back on tack this year because I really gave up last year. Maintaining this kind of loss is hard work.



rockhollow said:


> did anyone watch the latest episode?
> I wonder what's up with Mountain Mike and Natalie. We know they are still together, so it was a bit of shock to see Mike call off the wedding on the day.
> I did wonder if it was a bit of a put-on for the show. I have had my doubts about how much acting has been going on with this couple for the show.
> With this being filmed in the middle of Covid, I just don't think Natalie would be flying to an unknown location in Europe, and then on to her home. Who's paying for it?
> 
> And I am really not believing the storyline with Andrew and Amira.
> They (production) love to film the rioting that is going on, and make it look like Amira is in the thick of it, and then we see her outside wandering around at night?
> The area around her hotel doesn't look so bad.
> They are another couple that seem to be making drama for the show. Their conversation about children was strange. And then Andrew's interpretation of what Amira was saying was totally wrong, and what he told his mother was all made up, she never said he was a bad, angry man that she didn't want to have children with.



I don’t know the real deal with Mike and Natalie they definitely did get married there’s a marriage license. Which I feel mixed about because him telling her the day before their wedding that they’re going to get married for sure and then canceling it on the day of. Then when she’s in tears leaving he’s all can I get one last good by hug was such a dbag narcissistic manipulative move. Not sure if they;re still together someone on Reddit ran into uncle Bo who said they’re over but I don’t know how credible his tea is because he’s done some hard drugs in the past. Another redditor saw Natalie at a Whole Foods in Seattle recently so she’s still in the US.

Andrew and Amira are exhausting to watch. I’m sure she’s bored out of her mind but to go to a supermarket after they closed and complain that she won’t eat for the day is pretty dramatic. You were at the hotel all day long you had plenty of time to get yourself some food. I feel like TLC is trying to make it look bad/rough area because they have had virtually no SL with them. How many more episodes are even left and they’re not even together IRL yet. She was right in the conversation about kids, Andrew was a drama Queen about it. I feel like he just likes to complain to his mom about her so he can have someone on his side. Which is not healthy to do in your relationship.


----------



## rockhollow

i don't want to be too unkind, but I really wonder if Amira has some mental challenges.
I can't understand her doing so much to be with Andrew.
Almost all they interactions we see of them, they don't seem matched.
Going to live in her mother-in-law's basement and living Andrew's life, just don't seem like Amira.

Calling off the wedding on the morning of it, is a really low blow, and sad to think that Nat is going to forgive him and still be with him. Even crazy Agent Natalie doesn't deserve that.


----------



## limom

rockhollow said:


> i don't want to be too unkind, but I really wonder if Amira has some mental challenges.
> I can't understand her doing so much to be with Andrew.
> Almost all they interactions we see of them, they don't seem matched.
> Going to live in her mother-in-law's basement and living Andrew's life, just don't seem like Amira.
> 
> Calling off the wedding on the morning of it, is a really low blow, and sad to think that Nat is going to forgive him and still be with him. Even crazy Agent Natalie doesn't deserve that.


Reddit swears that Amira is a victim of emotional abuse.
The way she speaks is weird because she is not fluent in English, imho.


----------



## bisousx

rockhollow said:


> i don't want to be too unkind, but I really wonder if Amira has some mental challenges.
> I can't understand her doing so much to be with Andrew.
> Almost all they interactions we see of them, they don't seem matched.
> Going to live in her mother-in-law's basement and living Andrew's life, just don't seem like Amira.
> 
> Calling off the wedding on the morning of it, is a really low blow, and sad to think that Nat is going to forgive him and still be with him. Even crazy Agent Natalie doesn't deserve that.





limom said:


> Reddit swears that Amira is a victim of emotional abuse.
> The way she speaks is weird because she is not fluent in English, imho.




I wonder the same and it’s not because of the way Amira speaks - it’s her atrocious decision making skills at her age  Going to Serbia after seeing how your bf treats you when you were locked up in a cell... nevermind that he clearly has nothing to offer her. And hurting her poor dad along the way. This is teenage drama, really.

I, too, felt sorry for crazy Natalie when seeing her tears. We all deserve a partner who knows what he wants (us) and doesn’t waver on his feelings or string us along.


----------



## limom

bisousx said:


> I wonder the same and it’s not because of the way Amira speaks - it’s her atrocious decision making skills at her age  Going to Serbia after seeing how your bf treats you when you were locked up in a cell... nevermind that he clearly has nothing to offer her. And hurting her poor dad along the way. This is teenage drama, really.
> 
> I, too, felt sorry for crazy Natalie when seeing her tears. We all deserve a partner who knows what he wants (us) and doesn’t waver on his feelings or string us along.


Amira seems to be interested in becoming a celebrity by any means.
As far as deciding to go to Serbia, it is producers induced, Imho.
What storylines do those two have?
That being said, she appears to be naive.
Also on Reddit, they are puzzled about the fact that she still lives with her family. She is not married and does not have a job. Where is she supposed to live at?
The ritz?

Have anyone been able to watch the offerings on Discovery +?


----------



## TC1

We finally get to see the crap text messages Andrew has been sending Amira. Geez that guys is an a*shole. I feel like the producers are just punking us at this point. First of all, why would this Tamara lady turn the vehicle around and go get Mike's credit card (which we know she can't use) to check Natalie into a motel for one night? I'm sure she could have paid and Mike reimbursed her   because of course (as they drag on for another week) it looks like they have to turn around and go back (AGAIN)
I can pretty much fast forward through Tarik/Hazel and anything to do with Stephanie


----------



## TC1

In Touch Weekly just reported that Mike and Natalie have split after "less than a year" of marriage. Perhaps they aren't aware TLC is trying to still scam us on Sundays that she's going back to the Ukraine??


----------



## pixiejenna

On Reddit there’s a thread stating that Covid saved Amira from a lifetime of misery. If it weren’t for covid she would have made it to the US and stuck dependent on Andrew who’s abusive and narcissistic. She really got lucky to see him for who he is without having to live with him and be trapped.

 The whole Mike and Natalie bit was exhausting. Mike is a gaslighting dbag, the way he kept on pressuring Natalie to give the ring back was awful. I totally believe that she should keep it, be broke off the engagement the day of their wedding his choice whatever she wants to do with the ring is her choice. I loved that he’s like what are you going to do with it sell it, she’d be lucky to get more than $25 for that ring lol. Then he’s pressing her to give him one last hug, that was just a ploy to  her out of the car you know damn well if she fell for that he’d hug her and then rip the ring off of her. The whole hotel credit card bit was fake, the neighbor could have even put her card down while th hotel still charges mike’s card. Uncle Bo spilled the tea about them being broken up a week ago. I didn’t fully believe it because I feel like his memory isn’t the greatest lol.

Tarik and Hazel are getting ready for the wedding and it was triggering to see them force Ari into a dress with her yelling that she doesn’t want to put it on. She comes out to her parents who seem to have mixed feelings about it her mom was against it her dad said that he supports her but it didn’t seem very genuine. Tarik sets up a bachelorette party for Hazel with his friends and one friend she has from online and a stripper. This stripper dancing for Hazel is probably the happiest we’ve seen Hazel the entire season.

Stephanie and Harris are so cringy he always looks so angry, something about his eyes just rub me wrong. She then has a fit over 3 week old pictures of him with his ”baby mama” she must have forgot that she was engaged to his cousin days ago. She then tips her new boytoy $100 USD which is equivalent to $200 there. She talks about bringing him to the US. He talks about using the money to buy stuff for his kids. Random news someone’s mom is in Belize and happened run into Ryan and she got him to do a shout out video for her daughter and it is posted on Reddit. The posters mom isn’t into the show but recognized him, which I think is pretty awesome that her mom got him to do that. 

ReBecca shopping with Zied at target to buy him wedding Pants then has a fit because they can’t have him try them on because of new covid store policies. She’s being so dramatic considering this is her 4th wedding.

Why the hell did Yara and Jovi and co fly into LA instead of directly to Vegas. That’s a long drive especially when you’re pregnant, it literally is tripling your travel time. I give Yara props for be able to communicate with Jovi her wants and needs when he’s ready to hit up the hotel bar the second they got there.


----------



## pixiejenna

I forgot about Brandon and Julia. Betty seems to be beyond giddy that covid is forcing them to move the wedding up. She seems like she’s trying her best to hold back how happy she is about it because now it won’t interfere with her Mother’s Day expectations.


----------



## lulilu

I think the Mike and Natalie split only came out because Uncle Beau spilled the beans.


----------



## TC1

I was also wondering why Jovi and Yara were trapped in a car for hours instead of flying into LAS. I kind of love it that uncle Beau spilled the beans after the way Natalie treated him, they don't deserve to keep stringing us along for possible future TLC payouts


----------



## pixiejenna

My SIL and I went to Vegas and her sister who lives in LA drove to Vegas, she left at 6 am and got there right after we finished our late breakfast at the hotel about 1 pm. This makes it seem like they’re trying to torture Yara, sure his friends don’t know she’s pregnant but Jovi dose and should have said hey let’s not take a 5+ hour car ride and fly directly to Vegas.


----------



## TC1

You'd think TLC would be paying for it, as it's filmed. I can't imagine ever NOT taking a direct flight if that were an option.


----------



## Materielgrrl

I think Yara wanted to stop in LA.  She's obsessed with living there, maybe she would run into Kiilie Jenner walking around beautiful LAX…So if you had to go through LAX from MSY, why not just stop to see it (not hating but I love LA, I love NOLA more) then just drive from LAX to Las Vegas. Simple, how boring could it be?


----------



## TC1

Didn't seem like they spent any time in LA. Although I think they live there now. 
Mike and Natalie are ridiculous. I don't understand how she's hanging aroung hoping he changes his mind. Surely a woman in her 30's could afford her own plane ticket home (or 1 night in a hotel for that matter)


----------



## pixiejenna

I haven’t caught up yet on the last episode but have some juicy news about a former cast member. Deavan is doing some colab with Janelle from TM. A perfect match of trash moms. The show is called thegirlsh!ttv lol what a fitting name for them.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> I haven’t caught up yet on the last episode but have some juicy news about a former cast member. Deavan is doing some colab with *Janelle* from TM. A perfect match of trash moms. The show is called thegirlsh!ttv lol what a fitting name for them.



The only Janelle I know from TLC is the one on Sister Wives so she is the one I thought of!


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> The only Janelle I know from TLC is the one on Sister Wives so she is the one I thought of!



LOL I don’t think Kody would allow this. She’s from Teen Mom and is more trashy than Deavan.


----------



## TC1

pixiejenna said:


> I haven’t caught up yet on the last episode but have some juicy news about a former cast member. Deavan is doing some colab with Janelle from TM. A perfect match of trash moms. The show is called thegirlsh!ttv lol what a fitting name for them.


Janelle has already been fired from this. Before it even started


----------



## pixiejenna

Lol I know I saw that on Reddit yesterday. Deavan posted a video of the launch party and pictures of all the people involved and Janelle wasn’t in it. She claims to be the one who “created” the group and posted something about cancel culture. Clearly she’s not as in charge of this project as she likes to believe she is. Now if we can get Deavan dropped as well, she’s not much better than Janelle. They posted some video of them dancing and it;s hard to believe that Deavan has 2 kids after watching her dancing skills


----------



## limom

Her only fans pix were interesting...


----------



## bisousx

I caught the preview for tonight. I have to say, it is nice to see some normal, rational mother-in-laws this season.


----------



## bisousx

Amira with no makeup is stunning  still don’t know why a woman like her needs a loser like Andrew


----------



## TC1

Next week is the reunion/tell all. Then Happily Ever After couples are..Brandon/Julia, Mike/Natalie, Jovi/Yara, Michael/Angela, Kalani/Asuelu and Libby/Andrei 
No thanks, I'm out. Libby?? they've been on for years and have a child. This is getting so scripted.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Lol I know I saw that on Reddit yesterday. Deavan posted a video of the launch party and pictures of all the people involved and Janelle wasn’t in it. She claims to be the one who “created” the group and posted something about cancel culture. Clearly she’s not as in charge of this project as she likes to believe she is. Now if we can get Deavan dropped as well, she’s not much better than Janelle. They posted some video of them dancing and* it;s hard to believe that Deavan has 2 kids after watching her dancing skills*




How was her dancing?


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> How was her dancing?



Ask and you shall receive lol.


----------



## pixiejenna

Jorges girlfriend had their baby. Weed Avery DeavanEd up her face and is unrecognizable thanks to the fillers. She was so pretty before I don’t know why she would mess up her face like that.

Yara and Jovi and Big Ang and Mykul have been confirmed for happily ever after a third couple was also confirmed but I can’t recall who it was.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Ask and you shall receive lol.





I just knew she wouldn't be able to dance!


----------



## TC1

pixiejenna said:


> Jorges girlfriend had their baby. Weed Avery DeavanEd up her face and is unrecognizable thanks to the fillers. She was so pretty before I don’t know why she would mess up her face like that.
> 
> Yara and Jovi and Big Ang and Mykul have been confirmed for happily ever after a third couple was also confirmed but I can’t recall who it was.


I posted all 6 couples on HEA above


----------



## pixiejenna

Thanks I missed that.


----------



## TC1

Pao just posted on her IG that she's starting a career in wrestling. LOL 
Apparently Benjamin and Akinyi are getting married this weekend.


----------



## limom

Wow Pao.
Good for her.
It beats only fans.


----------



## Gennas

bisousx said:


> Amira with no makeup is stunning  still don’t know why a woman like her needs a loser like Andrew


I agree. She is too beautiful for Andrew. He was such a jerk to her!!!!


----------



## pixiejenna

Lots of random drama outside of the tell all airing tonight.

jihoons gofundme was closed. He did some weird interview with some blogger, who repeatedly kept telling Jihoon that Deavan is pregnant again trying to elicit a response from him. He was clearly confused and was trying to get his translator in on the call but they couldn’t connect. Jihoon claims that the person who started the the gofundme has been threatening him while she claims he blocked her and she hasn’t been able to talk to him so she shut it down. his translators may have a part of his separation from the go fund me because of how the organizer is running it and what she wa trying to get jihoon to do. They have been able to explain to him what’s going on and recommend that he dissociate with them. Jihoons English seems pretty good but his comprehension may not be as good as we think. Not sure what to really take away from this, the whole thing is bizarre all around. I hope that Jihoon isn’t totally screwed by all of this drama. And poor little Tay deserves to have his real father and grandparents in his life.


jihoons lawyer is now also representing Andrew yes him in a claim against John Yates and some other boggers. Which makes jihoons lawyer look like he’s also a clout chaser looking for victims. People are speculating that the lawyer is using the money raised for Jihoon for andrews case. Also both andrew and his mom applied for and received PPP loans for the day care, which is super shady for several reasons. He received the money around the time he was in Mexico on vacation and buying Amera multiple international flights. You also can’t have two different LLCs for one business that’s bilking. Basically they both filed a PPP loans with the other listed as their 1 employee. He also just filed for his LLC in feb 2020 so this is very suspicious timeline. I’m sure people have already reported them at this point. They’re going to be in big trouble if they can’t prove that they used the money they received for payroll. The timelines are really critical because his ‘business’ of 4 months received a $8000 PPP loan in the beginning of a pandemic and he’s going on international vacation. He clearly wasn’t paying his mom $8000 over the course of the 4 months prior to applying for the loan.


----------



## TC1

I saw that Andrew was getting his lawyer to go after John Yates for posting the info for the PPP loan on his IG. so what? Andrew is shady AF and the fact that Jihoon doesn't even have access to his own "legal defense" go fund me is ridiculous. Scammers, all of them


----------



## pixiejenna

Andrew is stupid to go after John Yates it’s public records lol. I‘m not a fan of John Yates but he’s been at the tea game long enough to know what not to do and probably has gone there this rodeo a few times already. Not to mention his “business “ of 4 months was in need of a PPP loan but he also claimed that they were still open and had a waiting list of people. So which is it was your business of 4 months was closed or open? If my business of 4 months was closed or struggling I probably wouldn’t be going on vacation to Mexico for a few weeks. Because as someone who has worked the entire time I can attest to the need for daycare for everyone who was working was absolutely dire. Many people struggled to find it and had to cut back on hours to juggle watching their kids more especially with school being online and at home.

Jihoons gofundme is a bizarre situation all around, he didn’t even set it up a woman in the US set it up. It wasn’t until fans reached out to him about it asking if it was really for him, he then contacted the organizers. I don’t think that he would be able to access the funds because he lives in another country. I also wondered how his organizer found the lawyer. They were up to 16,000 which has supposedly gone to his lawyer. They also set up a PayPal account for donations so we don’t even know how much more they raised. I don’t think that by any means his lawyer has done anywhere near that much work in billable hours.


----------



## TC1

Tell-all last night. Mike and Natalie will drag on these long silences forever to secure that HEA spot. Rebecca copped to having a bunch of plastic surgery to look younger so Zied will find her "so much sexy"   and now he wants a tummy tuck because he doesn't want to stop eating pizza. I don't understand how Rebecca and Zied and afford this, no amount of PS is going to make you look like the filtered version of yourself (Khloe Kardashian anyone??)
Now Julia and Yara are feuding because Julia thinks people should just go to the gym instead of changing their bodies "it's not normal" This morning she said as much on a video she posted at the gym WITH A FILTER ON 
Lord, I cannot with these morons.


----------



## rockhollow

I found the 'tell all' just boring.
It seems like the season just continued to rehash the same things, time and time again, so there is nothing new happening in the tell-all.

Yara and Jovi seems the only couple that were sort happy.

I was glad to see the day care guy leave without having to hear his story, and from what I have read here, glad we didn't have to deal with his lies.


----------



## TC1

Stephanie apparently did her own tell all on her IG after not being invited to this one. I'm assuming because she's done nothing but badmouth the show and I'm sure break her NDA. She's ridiculous.


----------



## pixiejenna

I haven’t watched the tell all yet. I heard that Yara and Julia go at it because Julia was being super judgmental over people who have had PS. Saying that they’re lazy and just need to go to the gym lol. Yara who;s had a bit of work done defended people who just want to better themselves, something about you can’t fix your nose by going to the gym lol. I don’t know why Rebecca got so much PS, I‘m sure a big part of it is because she’s trying to keep Zied interested in her. If she didn’t catfish him with those filters fro so long she probably wouldn’t be so self conscious about her age. I also read that Stephanie did her own tell all so she can tell her truth. Someone posted a review of it on Reddit they basically said it boring and long. She admitted she did the show to promote her Business.

 I don’t understand how TLC decides to disinvite to the tell all. She was disinvited this season, last season Deavan and Jihoon were disinvited, at some point Pole and Karine were disinvited, and Varya and the abuser were also disinvited. But they allowed Andrew and Amera  when it;s very clear that he’s a gaslighting narcissistic and emotionally abusing her. They wanted to separate their interviews so she wouldn’t be face to face to him. It seems like either when people violate their NDA, make accusations of abuse, or get enough viewer feedback they cut people out of the tell all.


----------



## limom

What did Rebeca got done?
Were the surgeries comped?
Stephanie and her fans only account cracked me up.
Girl, do you. But why travel to the islands for some young dic$?
And pretend that you have any interest marry any of them???
Oh, it is promoting your Spas?
Yes, like women want to patronize someone who is pressed like a panini and use young men to feel young??

Yara got tons of surgeries but she seems satisfied about it.
Julia is pissed that she only got to play farm maid in Virginia, imho. She wanted what Jovi has to offer. IE. a good time.
Is discovery + worth it? I miss Sandra and her popping.


----------



## bisousx

limom said:


> What did Rebeca got done?
> Were the surgeries comped?
> Stephanie and her fans only account cracked me up.
> Girl, do you. But why travel to the islands for some young dic$?
> And pretend that you have any interest marry any of them???
> Oh, it is promoting your Spas?
> Yes, like women want to patronize someone who is pressed like a panini and use young men to feel young??
> 
> Yara got tons of surgeries but she seems satisfied about it.
> Julia is pissed that she only got to play farm maid in Virginia, imho. She wanted what Jovi has to offer. IE. a good time.
> Is discovery + worth it? I miss Sandra and her popping.



If you have nothing else to watch and $5 to spare, it’s worth it.


----------



## bisousx

This Tell-All was FIRE! I can’t wait for next Sunday


----------



## limom

bisousx said:


> If you have nothing else to watch and $5 to spare, it’s worth it.


Do they have commercials?
Can you fast forward?


----------



## bisousx

limom said:


> Do they have commercials?
> Can you fast forward?



Yes, and no fast fwd - but the commercials are 1 min long


----------



## TC1

limom said:


> What did Rebeca got done?
> Were the surgeries comped?
> Stephanie and her fans only account cracked me up.
> Girl, do you. But why travel to the islands for some young dic$?
> And pretend that you have any interest marry any of them???
> Oh, it is promoting your Spas?
> Yes, like women want to patronize someone who is pressed like a panini and use young men to feel young??
> 
> Yara got tons of surgeries but she seems satisfied about it.
> Julia is pissed that she only got to play farm maid in Virginia, imho. She wanted what Jovi has to offer. IE. a good time.
> Is discovery + worth it? I miss Sandra and her popping.


Rebecca got botox, lip injections, a mini tummy tuck and some awake lipo. I think she looks the same, if not worse. We know those cameras have filters and she has make up on. She still looked incredibly puffy to me. *shrug*
Angela had a total body makeover she's been posting about on her IG. I know hers was comped, not sure about Rebecca's


----------



## limom

I can see why Rebecca is a bit insecure. Her dude got an incredible glow up.
Angela’s transformation is drastic. What a difference (in a good way)
She bugs at time but she is such a caring grandma. Can’t help liking her


----------



## rockhollow

I was surprised about Rebecca's surgeries, she really didn't look that different to me, maybe just a bit puffy. She sure didn't look any younger  
I know that she originally used many filters when she talked to Zied, but he'd meet her when she went to visit and he seemed fine with the real Rebecca, I'm not sure why she now feels she needs to look younger.
I did agree with her that at the famous dinner, the young woman was flirting with Zied, and Zeid was unaware not having a good grasp of english.

I agree with you limon, Julie came to the tell all with a chip on her shoulder. She wants a much more glamorous life in America and got stuck being a farm hand.
Brandon will never be enough for her.


----------



## bisousx

Rebecca looked noticeably better to me.

Yara is way more gorgeous without the upper lip injections. She was glowing.


----------



## TC1

Zied really seemed to have slimmed down before he came to America. They both just look very unhealthy to me. Based on what we have seen them eating on the show and Rebecca's job at the fast food place..not surprising. 
Zied mentioned how much Rebecca loves the IG filters and posting on there based on how the filters make her look. Now, I find that incredibly sad..that after all this time and marrying the "man of your dreams" you still seek validation on a social media app at 50 years old.


----------



## TC1

Rebecca just posted on her IG that today Zied got his "dream car" a BMW convertible. I guess they're really blowing through that HEA filming cash!


----------



## bisousx

Hm, let’s discuss. I think she looks great here!


----------



## TC1

bisousx said:


> Hm, let’s discuss. I think she looks great here!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5054479


The extensions look nice, looks to be that she only had them in for the one day? the next day her hair is back to no extensions.


----------



## rockhollow

bisousx said:


> Hm, let’s discuss. I think she looks great here!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5054479



Is she using filters and photoshop here? It's hard to believe any images on the internet anymore.
She looks much better than she did on the tell-all


----------



## pixiejenna

After reading in her that Zied got a BMW I had to go check out her insta. I wonder if they make good money doing cameos? I feel like Zied is popular enough to get a lot of people paying. Rebecca looks good she also had a tummy tuck with the lipo, I think that it is possibly sponsored she had a post with a coupon code on her IG post with her before and after. The extensions look great on her I think it’s because of the color, she usually has a red/orangish color which looks harsh on her.


----------



## bisousx

Rebecca looks like she’s a fresh faced 22 year old in that photo, which makes me curious because I’ve never seen reverse aging like this when people normally Facetune their photos and whatnot.

 She looks much cuter without makeup, and I’m not usually a person to chide a woman for wearing too much makeup!


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> *Pao just posted on her IG that she's starting a career in wrestling. LOL*
> Apparently Benjamin and Akinyi are getting married this weekend.




Haha!  I can totally see that!     Let's just hope she doesn't use her new wrestling moves to bully Russ!


----------



## bisousx

Is anyone else side eyeing Kalani and Asuelu house hunting? She doesn’t work and he was passing out froyo samples last season  Thank goodness for generous parents.


----------



## TC1

bisousx said:


> Is anyone else side eyeing Kalani and Asuelu house hunting? She doesn’t work and he was passing out froyo samples last season  Thank goodness for generous parents.


and the repeated TLC contracts


----------



## bisousx

TC1 said:


> and the repeated TLC contracts



True, did I read somewhere here that Kalani and Asuelu are on OnlyFans? That counts as income too.


----------



## TC1

bisousx said:


> True, did I read somewhere here that Kalani and Asuelu are on OnlyFans? That counts as income too.


There are all kinds of crazy revenue streams for these people. For a measly $350 USD Elizabeth Posthast will follow you on social media   
What would Kalani ans Asuelu post on Only Fans?? gross.


----------



## pixiejenna

TC1 said:


> There are all kinds of crazy revenue streams for these people. For a measly $350 USD Elizabeth Posthast will follow you on social media
> What would Kalani ans Asuelu post on Only Fans?? gross.



The majority of the Posthast family have OF both brother and sisters. Kalani’s sister has one too. I think I read somewhere that Annie and David made six figures from cameo last year. I can’t imagine paying any of these people for a video or pictures of them.


----------



## limom

pixiejenna said:


> The majority of the Posthast family have OF both brother and sisters. Kalani’s sister has one too. I think I read somewhere that Annie and David made six figures from cameo last year. I can’t imagine paying any of these people for a video or pictures of them.


Is it ok to be a Mormon and an exhibitionniste for pay?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

limom said:


> Is it ok to be a Mormon and an exhibitionniste for pay?


Assume you are talking about Kalani.  The answer is no.


----------



## pixiejenna

limom said:


> Is it ok to be a Mormon and an exhibitionniste for pay?



I don’t believe that they are practicing mormons anymore. I don’t know what happened but at some point Kalani experienced some  creepiness from someone in a position of power within the church growing up and her family stopped going.


----------



## TC1

There are so many repeated cast members and regurgitated nonsense on these shows. I just watch the 50 min (30 with commercials) Pillow Talk now.


----------



## rockhollow

TC1 said:


> There are so many repeated cast members and regurgitated nonsense on these shows. I just watch the 50 min (30 with commercials) Pillow Talk now.



me too. I tried watching to full shows and just wondered away, there was nothing interesting enough to keep me watching.
But I do enjoy watching "Pillow Talk". Couples that I didn't really like on the show, can be quite amusing on pillow talk.


----------



## TC1

rockhollow said:


> me too. I tried watching to full shows and just wondered away, there was nothing interesting enough to keep me watching.
> But I do enjoy watching "Pillow Talk". Couples that I didn't really like on the show, can be quite amusing on pillow talk.


Right? no one wants to watch Libby and Andrei's scripted fight with the family..trying to get a spin off (IMO)


----------



## rockhollow

And no more Mountain Mike and Agent Nat or Coltee. We really have seen enough in fact too much of them.


----------



## TC1

So many people use this show as a platform to create money and turn around and get plastic surgery/sponsorships. Larissa, Natalie and Rebecca are always posting about it. Natalie couldn't afford her own plane ticket home or a hotel room, but has now had a bunch of work done? Larissa has been posting about being "trapped and "broke" in the US...but had a whole overhaul? I can't stand those women.


----------



## bisousx

I’m not ashamed to admit I watch all of them. Some weeks, it’s my only joy to look forward to.


----------



## TC1

bisousx said:


> I’m not ashamed to admit I watch all of them. Some weeks, it’s my only joy to look forward to.


Hey!, that's great..you can keep the rest of us in the loop for anythng juicy we may have missed!!


----------



## limom

bisousx said:


> I’m not ashamed to admit I watch all of them. Some weeks, it’s my only joy to look forward to.


For real?


----------



## TC1

Apparently Avery's OF nudes were leaked and people have been making fun of her..including Ash who make some snarky video about her lady parts. BUTT, like come on guys, you make 10's of thousands of dollars (if not more) off these pics and are enraged when they're released??


----------



## lulilu

This whole OF thing is disgusting.  And these are not attractive people either.  Who pays money for that?


----------



## limom

lulilu said:


> This whole OF thing is disgusting.  And these are not attractive people either.  Who pays money for that?


There were leaked pictures on Reddit. I looked  
Some were better than others but some were straight out of the old Hustler mag.
 My eyes, my eyes.


----------



## pixiejenna

I also looked at some of the leaked pics on Reddit too, more bad than good some are comical. I think that the main reason for the outrage over leaked pics is lost revenue why pay when you can find the pics for free? The point of OF is to make money it’s not like these people have real jobs. 

On a side note Stephanie was served a cease and desist from Michigan GA over false covid prevention claims. Because the first place I get my medical advice is a skin spa Lmao.


----------



## limom

pixiejenna said:


> I also looked at some of the leaked pics on Reddit too, more bad than good some are comical. I think that the main reason for the outrage over leaked pics is lost revenue why pay when you can find the pics for free? The point of OF is to make money it’s not like these people have real jobs.
> 
> On a side note Stephanie was served a cease and desist from Michigan GA over false covid prevention claims. Because the first place I get my medical advice is a skin spa Lmao.


I can’t imagine that Stephanie got business from 90 days fiancé plus her OF account.
Unless, there is a scarf fetish that is.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

limom said:


> I can’t imagine that Stephanie got business from 90 days fiancé plus her OF account.
> Unless, there is a scarf fetish that is.




She has an OF account? what ole girl showing over there?


----------



## limom

Glitterandstuds said:


> She has an OF account? what ole girl showing over there?


not much hence the scarf comment.


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> *Apparently Avery's OF nudes were leaked and people have been making fun of her.*.including Ash who make some snarky video about her lady parts. BUTT, like come on guys, you make 10's of thousands of dollars (if not more) off these pics and are enraged when they're released??




What exactly are they making fun of?


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> I also looked at some of the leaked pics on Reddit too, more bad than good some are comical. I think that the main reason for the outrage over leaked pics is lost revenue why pay when you can find the pics for free? The point of OF is to make money *it’s not like these people have real jobs.*
> 
> On a side note Stephanie was served a cease and desist from Michigan GA over false covid prevention claims. Because the first place I get my medical advice is a skin spa Lmao.




You mean Avery quit her job as a Dental Assistant?!


----------



## TC1

arnott said:


> What exactly are they making fun of?


Well, not really appropriate to type about that here..let's just say her vag close ups weren't doing her any favours.


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> Well, not really appropriate to type about that here..let's just say her vag close ups weren't doing her any favours.




She's posting vag close ups?!


----------



## limom

arnott said:


> She's posting vag close ups?!


Girl, those pics are something. I can’t look at the Florida crew at all.
Libby and her sister, sister and law


----------



## TC1

arnott said:


> She's posting vag close ups?!


That's pretty much the point of Only Fans


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> That's pretty much the point of Only Fans




So Stephanie has vag close ups too?  And Kalani?


----------



## arnott

limom said:


> Girl, those pics are something. I can’t look at the Florida crew at all.
> *Libby and her sister, sister and law *




They all posted vag close ups?!


----------



## TC1

arnott said:


> So Stephanie has vag close ups too?  And Kalani?


Depends on the person..but Only Fans is mostly explicit content. That's why you have to pay for it.
The internet is a wealth of knowledge if you'd like to look into it further.


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> Depends on the person..but Only Fans is mostly explicit content. That's why you have to pay for it.
> The internet is a wealth of knowledge if you'd like to look into it further.




Yeah, so I'd expect boobs, not vag close ups, at least not from the 90 Day cast!


----------



## limom

arnott said:


> Yeah, so I'd expect boobs, not vag close ups, at least not from the 90 Day cast!


Iirc, there were straight up porn posted. Once again, this was the leaked stuff. Who knows what they do for their “patrons”


----------



## arnott

limom said:


> Iirc, *there were straight up porn posted*. Once again, this was the leaked stuff. Who knows what they do for their “patrons”




From which 90 Day Cast Member?


----------



## limom

arnott said:


> From which 90 Day Cast Member?


The girl that was involved with the weed dealer on the west coast which was kind of expected and also from the girl who was with the guy who kept running are the ones I recall.
It was weird.
Whatever, it is their choice.


----------



## arnott

limom said:


> The girl that was involved with the weed dealer on the west coast which was kind of expected and also from the girl who was with the guy who kept running are the ones I recall.
> It was weird.
> Whatever, it is their choice.




Anfisa was already doing that before the show, so no surprise.  What guy who kept running?  Paul and Karine?


----------



## limom

arnott said:


> Anfisa was already doing that before the show, so no surprise.  What guy who kept running?  Paul and Karine?


Yep.


----------



## arnott

limom said:


> Yep.




Who would want to see Paul and Karine go at it?!


----------



## pixiejenna

I think kalanis sister is more artsy soft core, I think deavan is only lingerie. The majority of them are hard core pics or porn - Larissa and karine. I think that Paul and Karine were going to live the birth of their second kid but OF mixed it because it involves a minor. I don’t know who the hell would pay to see them, but clearly they’re getting people to pay because they keep putting out more content. I really feel bad for Karine because I think that this is just another form of abuse from Paul and another way for him to control her.

In other 90 day news a leak of big Ed and Liz fighting dropped and it‘s bad but not at all surprising based on what we’ve seen act like. He was very verbally abusive towards her. People are hoping to finally get him dropped from TLC. I personally don’t see it happeNing he brings in viewers, while he’s a POS to women in general he plays well with the network. I would be shocked if TLC actually did drop him.


----------



## TC1

Someone posted a screenshot from Karine's OF, it was a poll of what people wanted to see on their page and it was pretty graphic! sad that this is the only source of income for losers like this after a sliver of TLC fame they don't think they should do legitimate work.


----------



## limom

TC1 said:


> Someone posted a screenshot from Karine's OF, it was a poll of what people wanted to see on their page and it was pretty graphic! sad that this is the only source of income for losers like this after a sliver of TLC fame they don't think they should do legitimate work.


She looked reluctant and uncomfortable on the pics I saw! Is it what turned on people nowadays????


----------



## rockhollow

limom said:


> She looked reluctant and uncomfortable on the pics I saw! Is it what turned on people nowadays????



It's totally beyond me. I thought this 'fans only' was for super stans and such. Like paying for pateron to have more content than on the free podcasts (I do subscribe to a couple, some really amusing bashing of reality tv). I didn't realize until the talk here that they are porn sites it sounds like.
I can't image wanting to see any reality stars naked.
Sadly from the sounds of it, money is being made at it - yuck!


----------



## limom

rockhollow said:


> It's totally beyond me. I thought this 'fans only' was for super stans and such. Like paying for pateron to have more content than on the free podcasts (I do subscribe to a couple, some really amusing bashing of reality tv). I didn't realize until the talk here that they are porn sites it sounds like.
> I can't image wanting to see any reality stars naked.
> Sadly from the sounds of it, money is being made at it - yuck!


Reddit exposed it all. I had no clue until that point.


----------



## pixiejenna

limom said:


> She looked reluctant and uncomfortable on the pics I saw! Is it what turned on people nowadays????



Has Karine looked anything other than reluctant with Pole? Other than their initial meeting she has constantly looked this way with him;



limom said:


> Reddit exposed it all. I had no clue until that point.



Reddit exposed it to me as well, mostly because I have no desire to seeking out reality TV celebs or celebrities in general. I wouldn’t pay to see pictures or videos of them either. Not to knock those who do, it’s just not my thing so I wouldn’t seek it out. I was surprised to see so many of them using Cameo and other platforms like OF to make money.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> I think kalanis sister is more artsy soft core, I think deavan is only lingerie. The majority of them are hard core pics or porn - Larissa and karine. I think that Paul and Karine were going to live the birth of their second kid but OF mixed it because it involves a minor. I don’t know who the hell would pay to see them, but clearly they’re getting people to pay because they keep putting out more content. I really feel bad for Karine because *I think that this is just another form of abuse from Paul and another way for him to control her.*
> 
> In other 90 day news a leak of big Ed and Liz fighting dropped and it‘s bad but not at all surprising based on what we’ve seen act like. He was very verbally abusive towards her. People are hoping to finally get him dropped from TLC. I personally don’t see it happeNing he brings in viewers, while he’s a POS to women in general he plays well with the network. I would be shocked if TLC actually did drop him.




I'm surprised Paul is okay with men ogling Karine since he get jealous.


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> Someone posted a screenshot from Karine's OF, it was a poll of what people wanted to see on their page and it was pretty graphic! sad that this is the only source of income for losers like this after a sliver of TLC fame they don't think they should do legitimate work.




Where can I see this screenshot?


----------



## TC1

arnott said:


> Where can I see this screenshot?


I just saw it on one of the IG page that re-posts stuff like that. I don't have the screenshot. Basically it asked the subscribers to vote on things they would like Paul & Karine to do to each other (in the a*s)
Mods can delete if too graphic, just responding.


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> I'm surprised Paul is okay with men ogling Karine since he get jealous.



I think that he’s okay with it because it’s just another way for him to control Karine and in the end he wants power and control over her. Being able to tie their finances into sex is extremely abusive, we have to have sex the way these people tell us or how are we going to feed and diaper our kids? I think that she is clinically depressed and he gets off on exploiting it. I genuinely feel bad for her and had great hope when she left him and filed for a RO. I wish she never got back with him unfortunately most abuse victims usually need to try multiple times before they leave for good.


----------



## buzzytoes

I don't watch the show, but I love watching Pillow Talk or whatever it is called where the former guests watch the episodes. Their commentary is hilarious.


----------



## arnott

Did anyone else see Danielle's date with Jason on The Single Life?  Ugh, that was painful, poor Danielle!


----------



## castortroy666

arnott said:


> Did anyone else see Danielle's date with Jason on The Single Life?  Ugh, that was painful, poor Danielle!


That girl have been on some interesting dates, I remember her meeting this guy that was kinda slow, like a male version of her, but even he backed out after a couple dates.


----------



## michellem

arnott said:


> Did anyone else see Danielle's date with Jason on The Single Life?  Ugh, that was painful, poor Danielle!


It was so awkward! It was almost painful to watch


----------



## lulilu

michellem said:


> It was so awkward! It was almost painful to watch


I can't watch Danielle at all.  She is painful to watch and kind of makes my skin crawl.


----------



## arnott

Pao wrestling!


----------



## Lady Zhuge

arnott said:


> Did anyone else see Danielle's date with Jason on The Single Life?  Ugh, that was painful, poor Danielle!



Danielle is obviously being used by her “girlfriends” who just want to be on TV. Why would they all show up with her before a blind date? The guy probably thought his date was with one of them, but came to find out it was with Danielle. Not that it would have made any difference in the end, but still.


----------



## castortroy666

Lady Zhuge said:


> Danielle is obviously being used by her “girlfriends” who just want to be on TV. Why would they all show up with her before a blind date? The guy probably thought his date was with one of them, but came to find out it was with Danielle. Not that it would have made any difference in the end, but still.


Its so sad for her, but it makes good TV


----------



## arnott

Wrong thread.


----------



## Gennas

So nasty and disgusting that that young twenty something waitress slept with Big ED!!! He's so disgusting and a perve.


----------



## pixiejenna

I’m more disgusted with TLC continuing to give Big Ped a platform and a second season on the dating show.


----------



## michellem

Gennas said:


> So nasty and disgusting that that young twenty something waitress slept with Big ED!!! He's so disgusting and a perve.


His behavior is beyond gross


----------



## EmmJay

I am relieved that today Geoffrey Paschel from season 4 was convicted of DV, aggravated kidnapping, and interfering with a 911 call against his ex-fiancé. His crime pre-dates his appearance on the show. However, TLC chose ratings over the safety of the cast/producers.
Per InTouch Weekly, Paschel’s bail was ultimately revoked by a judge after the guilty verdict, and the former reality TV star was taken into custody by the Knox County Sheriff, according to _CourtTV_, which reported that is where he will remain until his sentencing hearing that is scheduled for December 3, 2021. He’s facing 12-20yrs. He could’ve taken a plea with no jail time but narcissists are going to be narcissists. 
I wish the prosecutor could’ve shown this attachment to the jurors to show that he has a pattern of deceptive behavior. October is domestic abuse awareness month and I empathize with anyone who has been through DA/DV


----------



## EmmJay

Geoffrey Paschel’s booking photo and info. When he was taken into custody, he removed from his hand what appeared to be a wedding band as seen in the video in this article https://starcasm.net/new-geoffrey-paschel-mug-shot-photo/


----------



## pixiejenna

I’m SO happy that he was found guilty on all counts! His trial was on courtTV I didn’t watch it other than the reading of the jury’s verdict posted by others on IG. I find it very interesting that he was wearing a mask and everyone else was not. His lawyer knew what the verdict was going to be and wanted to hide his response from the cameras he may have hidden his face but his body language told the truth. He really believed that he was going to walk away and go home. TLC really needs to stop employing so many POS’s between the pedo’s, the rapists, and the violent domestic abusers. I can’t imagine how they even have any sponsors at this point who want to advertise on their channel.


----------



## TC1

I read that he had refused a previous plea deal and decided to go to trail. Glad to see he got what he deserved. I read that the wedding ring was a ploy to try to get people to feel sorry for him. Gross. What a pathetic example for his sons.


----------



## pixiejenna

I didn’t notice that part with the wedding ring but people on Reddit did. I;m like who the hell is he pretending to be married too? Technically he’s still married but his wife moved back to Canada and took the kids, so that’s definitely making the divorce a bit slower. Mary was also in court with him she’s clearly his ride and die even though he’s not that into her lol.


----------



## EmmJay

I watched the entire trial on CourtTV and he’s a textbook narcissist. He lied on 99% of his responses and he was very rude, dismissive, and combative. The prosecutor asked him if the premise of 90-Day Fiancé was to find a fiancé or girlfriend and he said no. He then went on to say his ex-fiancé sustained all of her injuries because she fell in the shrubs in front of her house in a drunken rage because she thought he was texting another female. The day after his birthday in Sept 2019, the assault against his ex-fiancé occurred July 2019, he began fabricating text messages that she allegedly sent to him. However, the prosecutor subpoenaed her cell phone records and their was no evidence of messages from her phone to his phone. None! All of these actions show how truly sick he is and needs to go to prison for a long time. 
Today on CourtTV, the prosecutor was interviewed and she said that she will be requesting the maximum sentence and the sentence will take into account his previous felonies and DV charges. He had two felonies prior to joining 90-day, state charges on intent to distribute illegal drugs and federal charges of drug trafficking, and he has several previous cases of DV (all of the previous cases were dropped probably due to him intimidating the victim). In addition, the prosecutor mentioned that his previous divorce petitions, he’s been married three times, alleged DV and other types of abuse. I would love to know why TLC allowed him to be permitted on being on the show with two previous felonies. He is a liability to any company if he’s employed by then in any capacity. 

He’s use to abusing and controlling women and is always in a relationship because, as a narcissist, he thrives off of controlling and intimidating his victims. He considers himself an attractive charming stud BUT I’m glad the jury saw through his BS. When his attorney was questioning him, he turned his body toward the jury and was speaking directly to them (smiling, laughing, and attempting to establish his character as a model citizen). However, during cross examination, he spoke directly to the prosecutor and was very rude and combative toher.

He will no doubt appeal his conviction because during the victims testimony she mentioned that during the attack he destroyed her phone and deleted the text thread between them and previous pictures she had taken of her injuries from previous attacks from him. None of his previous charges or previous bad acts were not to be discussed during the trial. I doubt he will win on re-trial or if his appeal will be granted. 

The icing on the cake is when the judge stated that he (the judge) considers himself the 13th juror and that he agreed with the verdict. 
It’s obvious in Geoff’s booking photo he was crying and I am so glad he got his comeuppance. I wish him nothing but the worst!


----------



## EmmJay

One more thing, during her interview today the prosecutor mentioned that aggravated kidnapping comes with a minimum sentence of 12 years and probation is not an option. The kidnapping is one of the three convictions so more than likely he will be in prison for a long time.


----------



## TC1

TLC so messy. They knew about all of this when they signed this creep to be on the show. Also Angela's pedo predator daughter Scottie was on her season..and they continued to let Angela film multiple seasons with her grandkids, whom she had custody of because her daughter was in the slammer. ICK


----------



## pixiejenna

I did hear that Geof tried to claim her injuries were self caused and even banged her own head against the wall. Someone posted pictures on Reddit and they were fairly graphic and clearly not self caused injuries.

The real problem is TLC as whole dosen’t care it’s not just 90 day fiancé having these issues. Honey boo boo was canceled because Junes new BF was a pedo. What did they do they end up giving ”mama June” her own show WTF?! Look at the Duggar mess and the son molesting his own sisters and the camera crew knew it, Jim Bob told them. What did they do give the kids a show which has pretty much everyone on it. Little People Big world the shows own freaking producer molested a child cast member. So even if there is a problem that is scandalous enough to cancel the show they just give them a new show with a different name and nothing has changed.


----------



## Gennas

EmmJay said:


> Geoffrey Paschel’s booking photo and info. When he was taken into custody, he removed from his hand what appeared to be a wedding band as seen in the video in this article https://starcasm.net/new-geoffrey-paschel-mug-shot-photo/
> View attachment 5217489
> View attachment 5217490


I could tell he was an abuser the first time I heard him talk on 90 Days. He's a classic Narcissist!!!! He has no respect for women. He most likely hates women!!!


----------



## EmmJay

Gennas said:


> I could tell he was an abuser the first time I heard him talk on 90 Days. He's a classic Narcissist!!!! He has no respect for women. He most likely hates women!!!


I could too. I saw it in his eyes. I immediately went to Google, and boom, I was right.


----------



## TC1

I don't know if anyone is watching The Other Way this season? 
Evelin and Corey are so boring. We knew they were married and no longer together. 
Jenny and Sumit are a waste of time, we know they are together is the US
Ari and Binyam, also end up together in the states (which should have happened in the first place instead of her moving to Ethiopia) 
This Steven guy is a real piece of work. He finally tells Alina he has made out with "hundreds" of girls "intimate" with a few dozen and had had sex with "4 or 5" all the while saying he's mormon, can't drink alcohol or coffee..nor spend time alone in the same room with someone he's allegedly supposed to marry as a virgin because that might lead to "skoodlypoop" Man....what a POS man-child.


----------



## Materielgrrl

OMG  I'm watching Family Chantal, last season today.  

I cannot believe Chantal and her mom pulled Angenette's mom aside about using her mom's FB account to reach out to Royal's uncle. These people are so full of themselves.

This is at a village celebration in the Philippines that they are overdressed for and the worst representation or I should say, the best representation of ugly Americans.


----------



## Gennas

TC1 said:


> I don't know if anyone is watching The Other Way this season?
> Evelin and Corey are so boring. We knew they were married and no longer together.
> Jenny and Sumit are a waste of time, we know they are together is the US
> Ari and Binyam, also end up together in the states (which should have happened in the first place instead of her moving to Ethiopia)
> This Steven guy is a real piece of work. He finally tells Alina he has made out with "hundreds" of girls "intimate" with a few dozen and had had sex with "4 or 5" all the while saying he's mormon, can't drink alcohol or coffee..nor spend time alone in the same room with someone he's allegedly supposed to marry as a virgin because that might lead to "skoodlypoop" Man....what a POS man-child.


Yes, this is the most boring season. I can't stand any of these losers!!!! All of are a waste of time.


----------



## rockhollow

I am watching, or at least the have to episode playing, but not interesting enough to sit and watch.
I can follow it enough just listening to it.

TC1, I didn't know some of those things.
Is Sumit in the US - I thought Jenny couldn't meet the support requirements for him to come?
I think it's the best for them if they want a relationship. I wonder what they'll do for funds once this show is done.

The same with Bini? I thought there was a reason he couldn't go to the US - but again - I guess not if he's there. He was more than happy to be supported by Ari's family in Ethiopia, so even better in the US.

That Steven guy is really creepy, I think he's mentally challenged, and that's being kind.
That Russian girl better hope she doesn't marry him.
I sure hope they part ways and go back to their own countries.


----------



## TC1

rockhollow said:


> I am watching, or at least the have to episode playing, but not interesting enough to sit and watch.
> I can follow it enough just listening to it.
> 
> TC1, I didn't know some of those things.
> Is Sumit in the US - I thought Jenny couldn't meet the support requirements for him to come?
> I think it's the best for them if they want a relationship. I wonder what they'll do for funds once this show is done.
> 
> The same with Bini? I thought there was a reason he couldn't go to the US - but again - I guess not if he's there. He was more than happy to be supported by Ari's family in Ethiopia, so even better in the US.
> 
> That Steven guy is really creepy, I think he's mentally challenged, and that's being kind.
> That Russian girl better hope she doesn't marry him.
> I sure hope they part ways and go back to their own countries.


I mostly just watch Pillow talk now.. as it's only an hour and they will always air the most interesting parts. 
Jenny, Sumit, Ari and Bini aren't allowed to let anyone know where they are currently (due to their contracts) but there have been posts of all of them in the US and I have read certain blogs that allude to this as well.


----------



## TC1

I saw Michael and Juiliana are divorcing. I was suspicious of their 20 year age difference, and her buying a car for her family with his credit card... LOL but she seemed to get along great with his kids and ex wife (the ex wife and her husband actually moved in while she battled cancer) 
Now that she's in the states she can pursue the modelling career she wanted.


----------



## Sol Ryan

TC1 said:


> I saw Michael and Juiliana are divorcing. I was suspicious of their 20 year age difference, and her buying a car for her family with his credit card... LOL but she seemed to get along great with his kids and ex wife (the ex wife and her husband actually moved in while she battled cancer)
> Now that she's in the states she can pursue the modelling career she wanted.



I thought she was in Germany? I feel bad for her. In The COVID eps you could see how miserable she was. I don’t think she was happy about having the ex- and her new husband moving in. Even if she understood why they needed to move in, it would have been stressful. She basically looked like the maid while everyone else was partying.


----------



## Leo the Lion

What are the thoughts on Big Ed's daughter Tiffany?


----------



## pixiejenna

I've been watching but haven't caught the last episode. I was going to catch up but now my internet is down until it's fixed  . Interestingly enough I had a moment at work the other day when my 90 fiance knowledge came into use. We needed a Russian Translator at work and the one person who everyone knows is fluent was off. I mentioned another employee who could help and she ended up translating for them. I'm like she's Ukrainian and most Ukrainians speak Russian. 

I know Bini is in the US now but didn’t know that Sumit is in the US. Bini has been posting sponsored ads on IG for American companies and it's pretty obvious by the other pictures posted that he's not in Ethiopia. 

Steven is suspected in other forms to be on the spectrum while it's an arm chair diagnosis it seems to fit IMO. 

Juliana is in Germany now not sure if is permanent or just temporary. She posted a 5 page IG message about the split. Basically saying that she wasn't happy. And with everyone moving in during covid she felt like a maid. Which I can totally see happening.  That she was the one financially supporting everyone because she was the only one working during covid. The home that Michael bought is now in foreclosure. (This wasn't in her IG post but has been confirmed elsewhere). So he's not as rich as he pretended to be. No need for a prenush after all lmao.


----------



## bisousx

Leo the Lion said:


> What are the thoughts on Big Ed's daughter Tiffany?



She seems like a … not so nice young lady, I’ll leave it at that.


----------



## Leo the Lion

bisousx said:


> She seems like a … not so nice young lady, I’ll leave it at that.


I'm thinking the same lol. Thanks for your input!!!


----------



## arnott

Sol Ryan said:


> I thought she was in Germany? I feel bad for her. In The COVID eps you could see how miserable she was. I don’t think she was happy about having the ex- and her new husband moving in. Even if she understood why they needed to move in, it would have been stressful. *She basically looked like the maid while everyone else was partying.*




I didn't watch it.  What do you mean partying?!


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> I've been watching but haven't caught the last episode. I was going to catch up but now my internet is down until it's fixed  . Interestingly enough I had a moment at work the other day when my 90 fiance knowledge came into use. We needed a Russian Translator at work and the one person who everyone knows is fluent was off. I mentioned another employee who could help and she ended up translating for them. I'm like she's Ukrainian and most Ukrainians speak Russian.
> 
> I know Bini is in the US now but didn’t know that Sumit is in the US. Bini has been posting sponsored ads on IG for American companies and it's pretty obvious by the other pictures posted that he's not in Ethiopia.
> 
> Steven is suspected in other forms to be on the spectrum while it's an arm chair diagnosis it seems to fit IMO.
> 
> Juliana is in Germany now not sure if is permanent or just temporary. She posted a 5 page IG message about the split. Basically saying that she wasn't happy. And with everyone moving in during covid she felt like a maid. Which I can totally see happening.  *That she was the one financially supporting everyone because she was the only one working during covid. *The home that Michael bought is now in foreclosure. (This wasn't in her IG post but has been confirmed elsewhere). So he's not as rich as he pretended to be. No need for a prenush after all lmao.




What did she do for work?  And what did Michael do before Covid?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

arnott said:


> What did she do for work?  And what did Michael do before Covid?


Didnt he own some wine company?


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> What did she do for work?  And what did Michael do before Covid?



I have no idea what she did for work. I was unaware of her being employed until this statement. I’m not even sure what Michael did pre-covid. I thought it was something to do with wine or wine sales.


----------



## rockhollow

pixiejenna said:


> I have no idea what she did for work. I was unaware of her being employed until this statement. I’m not even sure what Michael did pre-covid. I thought it was something to do with wine or wine sales.



She was a model pre Micheal and then just talked about being a model.
I guess housekeeper, but don't know if that was a paid job  

Yes, Micheal was in wine sales, but again I don't know what he was doing after she arrived. I guess worked for 90 days.


----------



## Gennas

I was so excited for Danielle. She finally made it to a second date. She then blew it, by telling her date that Mohammed scarred her by saying she smells bad!!!! Why couldn't see just keep her mouth shut and not bring that up. Wait until she gets intimate with him and see if he says the same thing. Geez, you don't have to tell your date every negative thing about yourself!!!!


----------



## arnott

Ummm...


----------



## rockhollow

arnott said:


> Ummm...




Well that was quite frightening


----------



## arnott

rockhollow said:


> Well that was quite frightening




Did you like Shaun dancing in the background?!


----------



## rockhollow

arnott said:


> Did you like Shaun dancing in the background?!



I didn't even notice, the twin were so distracting. Did they forget to auto-tune them?


----------



## Gennas

OMG Why was Big ED crying in the reunion last night!!! He's such an ass and has huge issues!!!! He did not deserve her!!!


----------



## arnott

Gennas said:


> OMG Why was Big ED crying in the reunion last night!!! He's such an ass and has huge issues!!!! He did not deserve her!!!




What happened?


----------



## arnott

So, Julianna is pregnant and having a baby with this guy:


----------



## pixiejenna

I read it on Reddit. I am somewhat mixed she came out with some big claims with her split with Michael. Like that she finically supported him and his family though Covid. How dose one do that when they have zero income? I feel like they were doomed from the beginning but Covid speeded things along. She got tired of dealing with him I read that they basically became a party house and were basically all getting drunk all the time and she’s basically cleaning up after them which I can kind of see happening. I think that Covid killed whatever he was doing with the wine industry and their home went into foreclosure. She was done because he wasn’t able to support her the way she was expecting him too and she peaced out. I don’t think Michael had anywhere near as much money as he made himself appear to. They only maybe 1-2 months ago announced that they split that’s awfully quick to already be pregnant. My guess is she was already pregnant when they split, she was probably already cheating on him but the pregnancy was the final nail in the coffin.


----------



## TC1

I had read that his Michael's ex had cancer and she and her new husband had also moved in with them during Covid lockdowns and Juliana felt like a maid to them all. 
Agree that he didn't have near the money he portrayed, but these days...on reality TV, who does?


----------



## pixiejenna

Yes his ex did have cancer I think she’s in remission. But both her new husband and her moved in his home to bubble together for the kids with covid. I think that Michael had friends over 24/7 and they just drank themselves stupid. I wonder why they moved in michaels home instead of having him and julianna move in her home, which would probably make more sense and easier.


----------



## TC1

pixiejenna said:


> Yes his ex did have cancer I think she’s in remission. But both her new husband and her moved in his home to bubble together for the kids with covid. I think that Michael had friends over 24/7 and they just drank themselves stupid. I wonder why they moved in michaels home instead of having him and julianna move in her home, which would probably make more sense and easier.


I don't understand the point of having a Covid bubble when you have friends over 24/7 it negates the purpose. I just hope the kids are doing okay, Max and Cece really seemed to like her.


----------



## arnott




----------



## arnott

Who else remembers Jason and Cassia?









						‘90 Day Fiance’ Alum Jason Hitch Dead at 45 After Coronavirus Battle
					

Jason Hitch starred on season 2 of ‘90 Day Fiance’ in 2014, and his sister claimed that he died from coronavirus complications — details




					www.usmagazine.com


----------



## pixiejenna

It’s funny I;ve seen this all over the reddit forums but I honestly don’t remember either one of them.


----------



## rockhollow

pixiejenna said:


> It’s funny I;ve seen this all over the reddit forums but I honestly don’t remember either one of them.



They were just a typical couple for this show - they do all blend together.
He couldn't seem to find a partner in the US, she came from the Philippines, thinking she was going to get married to a great guy and have a family.
He turns out to be a penniless jerk with no intentions of having a family.
He didn't even have a home, moved her into a house full of room mates.


----------



## pixiejenna

That definitely sounds on brand lol. Well at least she’s free of him now and hopefuly she’ll be able to move on and have the family she wanted.


----------



## arnott

rockhollow said:


> They were just a typical couple for this show - they do all blend together.
> He couldn't seem to find a partner in the US, she came from the Philippines, thinking she was going to get married to a great guy and have a family.
> He turns out to be a penniless jerk with no intentions of having a family.
> He didn't even have a home, moved her into a house full of room mates.




No, that's not them, she was from Brazil and he was not penniless.  They were from season 2.


----------



## rockhollow

arnott said:


> No, that's not them, she was from Brazil and he was not penniless.  They were from season 2.



sorry wrong couple. They really do blend together


----------



## arnott

I would like to see Darcey's Daughters' reaction to her and Stacey flashing everyone on that yacht in Turkey!


----------



## pixiejenna

Probably thanking god that their dad has them the majority of the time.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Anyone watching season 5 of 90 days: Before the 90 days?


----------



## TC1

Sophie-Rose said:


> Anyone watching season 5 of 90 days: Before the 90 days?


I just watch Pillow talk after it airs. Then it's just basically an hour recap and not 2 hours of boring filler.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Sophie-Rose said:


> Anyone watching season 5 of 90 days: Before the 90 days?



I am!


----------



## elle-mo

Yes! It's a glorious mess as usual.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Alina & Caleb.
If the roles had been reversed and a man was pressuring a woman into having sex there would be outrage

I really don’t want to stick up for him, he makes my skin crawl… but he wasn’t given ANY time to adapt to the situation (I think he’s a total idiot for not doing any research) but it makes me wonder if maybe she wasn’t completely honest about het abilities 

But… pressuring him into sex is MAJOR red flag


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Gino & Jasmine
Gross….

The baby talk… the jealousy… the rage… red flags!!!!!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Memphis & Hamza
She is delusional… and immature


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Mike & Ximena
He seems like a sweet naive guy, I don’t think he knows what he’s getting himself into!!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Ella & Johnny
fetishizing a specific race/culture is a major red flag!!!!


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Sophie-Rose said:


> Gino & Jasmine
> Gross….
> 
> The baby talk… the jealousy… the rage… red flags!!!!!



At first I was wondering why Jasmine would be into Gino, but I think it’s because she wants a “safe” guy she can control and manipulate easily. I see her on a future episode of Deadly Women after stabbing him 100 times for speaking to female customer service agent too long over the phone.



Sophie-Rose said:


> Alina & Caleb.
> If the roles had been reversed and a man was pressuring a woman into having sex there would be outrage
> 
> I really don’t want to stick up for him, he makes my skin crawl… but he wasn’t given ANY time to adapt to the situation (I think he’s a total idiot for not doing any research) but it makes me wonder if maybe she wasn’t completely honest about het abilities
> 
> But… pressuring him into sex is MAJOR red flag



Yep. It also doesn’t help having her overbearing friends pressuring him to commit to her or having some sort of long-term plan lined up already. Knowing someone for years over the internet is not the same as being together in person, especially when there is such a significant physical difference.



Sophie-Rose said:


> Mike & Ximena
> He seems like a sweet naive guy, I don’t think he knows what he’s getting himself into!!



Ximena is obviously using Mike for financial stability for her family and is likely still in love with her jailed baby daddy. She not only had her tubes removed, but burned, too? Overkill much? Poor Mike!



Sophie-Rose said:


> Ella & Johnny
> fetishizing a specific race/culture is a major red flag!!!!



She’s into Asian guys, cultures, larping and voodoo magic. What could possibly go wrong?



Sophie-Rose said:


> Memphis & Hamza
> She is delusional… and immature



But…sexy time, though!


----------



## rockhollow

Sophie-Rose said:


> Memphis & Hamza
> She is delusional… and immature


and totally disrespectful to Hamza mom. Being a mother herself makes it even worst.


----------



## Leo the Lion

Sophie-Rose said:


> Gino & Jasmine
> Gross….
> 
> The baby talk… the jealousy… the rage… red flags!!!!!


Her anger over wall paint and everything is truly unbelievable, jealous and controlling. I hope Gino goes back home asap!


----------



## pixiejenna

Sophie-Rose said:


> Alina & Caleb.
> If the roles had been reversed and a man was pressuring a woman into having sex there would be outrage
> 
> I really don’t want to stick up for him, he makes my skin crawl… but he wasn’t given ANY time to adapt to the situation (I think he’s a total idiot for not doing any research) but it makes me wonder if maybe she wasn’t completely honest about het abilities
> 
> But… pressuring him into sex is MAJOR red flag



initially I hated Caleb and liked Alina and the more we see if them I’ve done a 180 and actually like him more and her less. He’s clearly daft with things like bringing his adult baby Bjorn and booking a hotel with out a elevator. But her pressuring him for sex while claiming she’s not a thirsty B, nope. I loved Elijah at first but then he got way too catty over stuff that’s not his business. Then her other friend grilling Caleb about their future and then talking in Russian with Alina in front of him was extremely disrespectful to him and he handled the situation well IMO.



Sophie-Rose said:


> Gino & Jasmine
> Gross….
> 
> The baby talk… the jealousy… the rage… red flags!!!!!



Gino is a creeper I read that he’s into strippers/hookers and sent one nude pictures of Jasmine to one of them . She reached out to Jasmine to let her know. This was before the show filmed, Supposedly Gino and Jasmine broke up and he did this in an attempt to make the other woman jealous. So Jasmine may be cray cray but I think that a good portion of it is him gaslight her. Add in the fact that they already broke up and still ended up filming its a fake relationship this isn’t the first time TLC has used a couple that was over before filming.



Sophie-Rose said:


> Memphis & Hamza
> She is delusional… and immature



Memphis is insanely delusional it’s even more disturbing that she’s a parent to two kids and willing to jump into a marriage with someone who she can barely communicate with. She is also trash for violating Hamza‘s moms rules by sleeping with Hamza in her home. Hamza is trash he’s lying to everyone involved and is only interested in himself.



Sophie-Rose said:


> Mike & Ximena
> He seems like a sweet naive guy, I don’t think he knows what he’s getting himself into!!



Mike is in way over his head with Ximena. She has had a rough life and he’s definitely made it a lot better. Her dad commenting on not being sure if Mike was good enough for her, lmao. A one night stand, a guy in prison, and a hit man were good enough but the guy who’s financially supporting both you and your new wife in addition to her and her kids isn’t good enough. Her sons really seem to love Mike it was sad when one of them said that he’s his favorite boyfriend his mom ever had. I can only imagine what this poor kid has seen. 



Sophie-Rose said:


> Ella & Johnny
> fetishizing a specific race/culture is a major red flag!!!!



The more I see Ella the more I cringe. initially I was worried about her having her heart broken. But then as the storyline unfolds she comes off badly. I’m also shocked that Johny has a son who’s pure sunshine. Him being willing to leave his son for months is a red flag too. Also learning that his parents are basically raising his son and he’s finically supporting them, how the hell can he be willing to leave them knowing that they will struggle without his money.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I don't F with Alina, that's one thirsty ass B. She comes off poorly as well.


----------



## TC1

Alina was called out for using the N word on her social media. She then said she thought it meant "pal"   despite living in the US for almost 2 years at one point....


----------



## pixiejenna

She also made racist remarks towards Asians as well. She wrote a lengthy “apology” which is an non apology she lived in the US for more than a year. She knows it’s wrong she just never thought it would catch up with her and be held accountable for her piss poor decisions. She would have been better off not saying anything then lying about her english not being ”so good” your english is perfectly fine. Just own that you made bad decisions when you were in high school.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Future beekeeper in the oven! Mursel and Anna Marie are expecting their first child together, a boy, via surrogate. 









						'90 Day Fiancé' 's Anna-Marie and Mursel Mistanoglu Expecting Their First Baby, a Son, Together
					

Anna-Marie Campisi and Mursel Mistanoglu are expecting a baby boy via surrogate in May




					people.com


----------



## pixiejenna

I read that they’re expecting but I never clicked on any of the links so I didn’t know that they used a surrogate.


----------



## pixiejenna

Alaina is officially out for her racist remarks both Caleb and her were not asked to be in the tell all.


----------



## arnott




----------



## pixiejenna

I read that too a while back. She recently made a IG post saying she took a paternity test and her fiancé is the father. Because so many people are questioning who the kids dad is based on how far along she is and she was sleeping around. I just find it interesting that she was supposedly trying to get pregnant with Michael and got knocked up so quickly from someone else.


----------



## arnott

Kim trying to force Usman to have sex was  just awful!  And then saying her son was going to cuss him out.  So she thinks her son is going to get mad at Usman for not banging his Mom?


----------



## rockhollow

It was so cringe worthy to see Kimberly practically beg Usman to be with her.
And then when Usman must have realized that he had pushed her back too far and hard, thought she's be pacified with him just coming and sleeping in her room.
Hard not to laugh at that 'pillow divide' he built in the bed, and almost feel badly for Kim.
She comes off as so desperate, kind of breaks your heart.
She shouldn't have given him the expensive gifts so soon - should have held them out for some leverage on her side.  
And how's she going to feel when she finds out about the other lady who Usman's new song is about and that she's only there because the other woman rejected Usman?


----------



## pixiejenna

I don’t feel bad for for her. I feel like he’s made it pretty clear that they’re not in a relationship but exploring what could be. In her mind they are further along than in reality. I also found it odd that she even tried to use her son for leverage. I;m going to tell him and you deal with it, wtf dose she think that this is going to make him want sex with her? He never should have brought his stuff over because it gave her the impression that they will have sex. I think that he’s playing the game differently after BGL and is slowing it down to get the maximum gains he can out of the relationship.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Usman is obviously using Kim to be on the show and promote his latest album. He’s given her false hope in order to string her along, but never actually promised her anything. However, I don’t feel bad for her and can’t believe she actually tried to use her own son to try and pressure Usman into sex. Utter trash.


----------



## rockhollow

Another tragic week for Kim. All that begging just continues to inflate Usman's ego. And agree, Usman is doing this all for the TV time. And I don't think they paid to foreigners just the Americans but I do wonder if they offer cash incentives to get juicy scenes.
I had to do something else though most their scenes. Begging, threatening, it all was tragic.

I can't help but like Mike. He has so many problems, but really just wants so love.
I did wonder how feral Mike and his dad and grandpa live, and it looks like that might be true.
I can feel for the lady, he really has some unacceptable habits, but he might be trainable still. I do worry if they did marry, she would become to maid to 3.
That said, I didn't like Ximena's father telling her that if she didn't marry him, she'd lose the apt and have to get a job, that 's not what Mike needs.
I hope they go their separate ways and Mike can find love.


----------



## arnott

rockhollow said:


> Another tragic week for Kim. All that begging just continues to inflate Usman's ego. And agree, Usman is doing this all for the TV time. And I don't think they paid to foreigners just the Americans but I do wonder if they offer cash incentives to get juicy scenes.
> I had to do something else though most their scenes. Begging, threatening, it all was tragic.
> 
> I can't help but like Mike. He has so many problems, but really just wants so love.
> I did wonder how feral Mike and his dad and grandpa live, and it looks like that might be true.
> I can feel for the lady, he really has some unacceptable habits, but he might be trainable still. I do worry if they did marry, she would become to maid to 3.
> That said, *I didn't like Ximena's father telling her that if she didn't marry him, she'd lose the apt and have to get a job, *that 's not what Mike needs.
> I hope they go their separate ways and Mike can find love.




What's wrong with her Dad saying that?  It's true.


----------



## rockhollow

arnott said:


> What's wrong with her Dad saying that?  It's true.



I know it true, but I am just feeling bad for Mike.


----------



## TC1

arnott said:


> What's wrong with her Dad saying that?  It's true.


If she needs to get a job to save her apartment..that should be on her. Not a reason for Mike to have to step in to marry her. But it's not really the dads business.


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> If she needs to get a job to save her apartment..that should be on her. Not a reason for Mike to have to step in to marry her. But it's not really the dads business.




Isn't he already paying for the apartment?


----------



## rockhollow

arnott said:


> Isn't he already paying for the apartment?


 
I have a feeling he's paying for everything. I know in the first episode when his friends were asking about how much he funded her, he tried to avoid the topic and say that he was sending a bit of cash, but from what we saw once Ximena  came on, it sounded like he was supplying funds for most the items in the apt and then with what the dad was saying, he was funding her everything.


----------



## pixiejenna

I can only imagine how funky the house Mike, his dad, and his grandpa is with 3 men and Mike seemingly the caregiver. If she comes to the US I think that the first order of business is getting their own place no way is she going to care for two more adults in addition to Mike and her kids. Her father is a bit if a mixed bag. I kind of wanted to hate on him from the preview but felt like he came off better than I expected him too. He made valid points on the fact that they can’t communicate well and he doesn’t even know basic information about her. He also seems to love his grandchildren as well. But him telling her that if she doesn’t marry him and move to the US means she’ll loose her current hime because Mike is paying for everything was a sh!t move on his end. Also both he and his new wife who looks younger than Ximena also live in this apartment. So what are their plans if she moves to the US? I don’t see Mike continuing to pay for this apartment if she’s in the US. Is he more concerned about her or himself with this comment?


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> I can only imagine how funky the house Mike, his dad, and his grandpa is with 3 men and Mike seemingly the caregiver. If she comes to the US I think that the first order of business is getting their own place no way is she going to care for two more adults in addition to Mike and her kids. Her father is a bit if a mixed bag. I kind of wanted to hate on him from the preview but felt like he came off better than I expected him too. He made valid points on the fact that they can’t communicate well and he doesn’t even know basic information about her. He also seems to love his grandchildren as well. *But him telling her that if she doesn’t marry him and move to the US means she’ll loose her current hime because Mike is paying for everything was a sh!t move on his end.* Also both he and his new wife who looks younger than Ximena also live in this apartment. So what are their plans if she moves to the US? I don’t see Mike continuing to pay for this apartment if she’s in the US. Is he more concerned about her or himself with this comment?




Well maybe she's delusional enough to think he'll still pay if she doesn't marry him!    I must be the only one who likes him saying that.


----------



## pixiejenna

Lol she might be that delusional it‘s required to be a certain level of delusional to be on the show. He’s not totally wrong in what he’s pointing out to her. But he lives with her in her apartment that mike pays for. So it comes off like don’t fcuk up my living situation because I won’t like that. Either way it comes off sucky to hear coming from her dad.


----------



## rockhollow

I didn't realize that the dad and his wife lived with Ximena, and I suppose the sister as well. Is poor Mike supporting them all? That's really so wrong!
And if the ultimate goal is for Ximena and the boys to move to the US, what will happen to the extended family? Mike continue to support them?


----------



## lulilu

Ximena clearly doesn't want to marry Mike.  Her father laying it on the table that she'd be giving up all her income from Mike that pays for all of their living expenses was painful.  Such pressure (not that I endorse her taking his money all this time).


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Soooo I got some tea. 

I know someone who knows Ben and apparently Mahogany is REAL! Said he only did the show for the free trips since he wouldn't be able to afford it on his own.


----------



## TC1

Glitterandstuds said:


> Soooo I got some tea.
> 
> I know someone who knows Ben and apparently Mahogany is REAL! Said he only did the show for the free trips since he wouldn't be able to afford it on his own.


I saw some pics of her on a blog. She looks nothing like the filtered pics. Which we knew would be the case!




In other news, Geoffrey was sentenced today to 18 years. Bye bye loser. I wonder what Varya is gonna do.


----------



## pixiejenna

Varya has plans to join the national guard this will allow her to gain citizenship in a year she announced it a month or two ago on IG. I think she was waiting for Geoff to be sentenced because she as delusional enough to believe he’ll get out. I’m glad that POS is doing hard time he earned it.


----------



## pixiejenna

I just read on reddit that Mary was removed from the courtroom because she was verbally responding and rolling her eyes at the victim’s testimony. She is legit on the same level as Geoffrey. She also assaulted her ex too.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Can’t believe crazy Mary is still in the picture!!!


----------



## pixiejenna

I’m not surprised that she’s still in the picture she’s just as bad as he is she also has been charged with DV with her ex. Also she clearly hates Varya so she will stick around as long as she can just to bug her lol.

Varya has been posting a lot of messed up stuff on IG lately she posted a pic with a birthday cake for Geoff’s deceased son saying how sad it is that neither of them will get to taste  it. She decorated his grave for the holidays and posted it to IG a few months ago you know for likes. She posted a video of her picking out a suit for Geoff to wear in court, don’t know why he’s been in custody for months so they’re not going to allow him to wear it. It disturbs me to think that she’s going to join the national guard because these are not actions of stable people. These are the actions of someone with serious mental issues.


----------



## TC1

Did Geoffrey sponsor her to come to the states? I don't understand how you could join the US military as a foreign citizen. Let alone one who's primary sponsor is in prison.


----------



## pixiejenna

Not sure how she’s in the US to be honest I think she’s been here for more than a year too. It was rumored that they got married and that’s how she’s been in the US for so long. So the whole thing is questionable because if he divorced his ex wife there would be a divorce decree. But also if he did marry Varya there would be a marriage certificate. Neither of which have been been found by Internet sleuths who would very much love to find. When he was put in custody back in October he was wearing a wedding ring and removed it gave it to his lawyer along with his jacket. His lawyer gave both items to Mary. So it makes it even weirder because if he was married to Varya why wasn’t she in court but his friend Mary was. I am under the impression that he’s still married to his estranged wife Britney she’s the one who fled to Canada for her safety with the kids. The courts ordered the kids back to Tennessee and not long after is when his son passed away. 

 I don’t fully understand how it works but from my understanding a non citizen can join the military in peace time and use their service as means of gaining citizenship in the US. They have to serve honorably and can file for it within 6 months of serving but must serve 1 year to qualify.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Wow, I had no idea about any of this! I only watched them on 90 days…

they all sound like a bunch of crazy vile people!!!!


----------



## castortroy666

Wow, Leslie Nielsen from the naked gun movies, really looks like season 1 Colteee, in his younger days.


----------



## Grande Latte

My fav couple is Mike and Natalie from Ukraine. They almost didn't walk down the isle. Wonder how they are doing now. There is love definitely, but they are both set in their ways and Mike can be cruel sometimes....Hope love trumps all.


----------



## limom

Grande Latte said:


> My fav couple is Mike and Natalie from Ukraine. They almost didn't walk down the isle. Wonder how they are doing now. There is love definitely, but they are both set in their ways and Mike can be cruel sometimes....Hope love trumps all.


Separated. 
I don’t think they were a good match.
I like Natalie and felt sorry she moved in the middle of nowhere. Depressing.
Mike was a better match with the American girl imho.


----------



## Grande Latte

limom said:


> Separated.
> I don’t think they were a good match.
> I like Natalie and felt sorry she moved in the middle of nowhere. Depressing.
> Mike was a better match with the American girl imho.



Wow. Didn't know. I like Natalie a lot. She's very passionate and forgiving. But there are glaring cultural differences. Gosh they were both 35 when married, I had hoped they were busy making babies....

I felt Mike hurt her too many times.


----------



## jelliedfeels

My favourite co


TC1 said:


> I saw some pics of her on a blog. She looks nothing like the filtered pics. Which we knew would be the case!
> View attachment 5316486
> 
> 
> 
> In other news, Geoffrey was sentenced today to 18 years. Bye bye loser. I wonder what Varya is gonna do.


Honestly don’t know why she bothered editing her pics as if this show has taught us anything it’s that you don’t need to be particularly attractive inside or out to find 90 day love


----------



## bisousx

Grande Latte said:


> My fav couple is Mike and Natalie from Ukraine. They almost didn't walk down the isle. Wonder how they are doing now. There is love definitely, but they are both set in their ways and Mike can be cruel sometimes....Hope love trumps all.



Natalie was on The Single Life, where she had several interesting attempts at dating. On the reunion, Mike Zoomed in and revealed that he’s ready for divorce, he hasn’t given her any money and that while he feigned otherwise, he actually never filed for her adjustment of status so she is officially staying in the country illegally as of now. I am not a Natalie fan but that was cold…


----------



## Grande Latte

bisousx said:


> Natalie was on The Single Life, where she had several interesting attempts at dating. On the reunion, Mike Zoomed in and revealed that he’s ready for divorce, he hasn’t given her any money and that while he feigned otherwise, he actually never filed for her adjustment of status so she is officially staying in the country illegally as of now. I am not a Natalie fan but that was cold…


 
 There is something psychotic about Mike. The repeated cruelty is almost criminal. And now slap her with a divorce on national TV and have her stay in the country illegally?

What’s Natalie done that deserves this type of treatment?


----------



## limom

Grande Latte said:


> There is something psychotic about Mike. The repeated cruelty is almost criminal. And now slap her with a divorce on national TV and have her stay in the country illegally?
> 
> What’s Natalie done that deserves this type of treatment?


She could file a motion under the battered spouse status.
Plus the fact that she is from Ukraine, they can’t send her back now.
She did not do the paperwork with him?
Savage.


----------



## bisousx

limom said:


> She could file a motion under the battered spouse status.
> Plus the fact that she is from Ukraine, they can’t send her back now.
> She did not do the paperwork with him?
> Savage.



I think she saw him do the paperwork and she may have seen/participated in it, but perhaps he didn’t mail it in or left out an important part.


----------



## bisousx

Grande Latte said:


> There is something psychotic about Mike. The repeated cruelty is almost criminal. And now slap her with a divorce on national TV and have her stay in the country illegally?
> 
> What’s Natalie done that deserves this type of treatment?



Natalie is no angel. To recap, she was the one who threw her engagement ring at him. Refused to say that she loved him. So he left Ukraine. 
It was only when their K-1 visa was approved months later that she tried to patch things up and work it out so she could try out the US. He was hesitant but my best guess was he already paid for the visa process and wanted sex lol

When in the US, she called Mike fat, ugly and low class  also harassed him for the engagement ring back and for an official couple status. In the end, Natalie left Mike on camera too.

She seemed very happy to be single and dating until she was refused money by Mike and he informed her of her status.

I don’t feel sorry for her as I think she is responsible for her own actions. But Mike’s stone face as he revealed her current status made my hairs stand up. She’s crazy and he’s cruel.


----------



## baglover1973

^^^^I totally agree. She was just as guilty as he was.


----------



## TC1

Ximena posted and quickly deleted a pic of her new bf in bed with her. Production must have been ready to lose it. Poor Mike.. hearing a woman say she can't pay her rent..sob story..gets a new set of boobs and a tummy tuck and kicks him to the curb (he's still pretending they are together,,as per the contract) 
Word on the street is that TLC hired an actress to play Mahogany. The girl Ben met had no Peruvian accent..and of course walks in after he had been waiting over and hour..


----------



## limom

Are those two men really that clueless?
Please make it completely fake, so there is a smidgeon of dignity left.


----------



## jelliedfeels

TC1 said:


> Ximena posted and quickly deleted a pic of her new bf in bed with her. Production must have been ready to lose it. Poor Mike.. hearing a woman say she can't pay her rent..sob story..gets a new set of boobs and a tummy tuck and kicks him to the curb (he's still pretending they are together,,as per the contract)
> Word on the street is that TLC hired an actress to play Mahogany. The girl Ben met had no Peruvian accent..and of course walks in after he had been waiting over and hour..


Poor Caesar, they didn’t even bother to pay for an actor for him, after he’d forked out on the hotel and the rose petals too


----------



## jelliedfeels

limom said:


> Are those two men really that clueless?
> Please make it completely fake, so there is a smidgeon of dignity left.


I do think some of the couples are in it, like I think Rebecca and Zied were definitely playing it up for airtime (the lighter tone of which I appreciated) and I feel like this new couple Ella and Johnny seem like they have lots of storylines planned out for camera time.
I do think couples like this really hooked up online but they also see this as a chance to get into comedy/acting/pillow talk etc. 

Of course I think darcey is completely faking it for fame at this point. I don’t care provided we can finally get rid of ******* colt!


----------



## pinky7129

jelliedfeels said:


> Poor Caesar, they didn’t even bother to pay for an actor for him, after he’d forked out on the hotel and the rose petals too


Don’t forget the candy undies lol


----------



## TC1

pinky7129 said:


> Don’t forget the candy undies lol


Probably couldn't even find an actress willing to pretend to be excited about THAT gift. Even Lana came out of hiding for an engagement ring from David (oh and a brand new iphone)


----------



## limom

Cold!


----------



## lulilu

I think Cesar was completely faking it for tv time and an acting role somewhere.  He knew she wasn't coming.


----------



## TC1

lulilu said:


> I think Cesar was completely faking it for tv time and an acting role somewhere.  He knew she wasn't coming.


Lord a mercy that man was eating Ramen so he could send her all his nail salon coin. I don't think he's THAT good an actor   just sad and desperate.
Anyone else see that David and Amira have been together lately? I guess she finally made it to the states in time to accompany him RV shopping.
Ximena just wanted to get her PS so she can be ready for her Only Fans. That's how 99% of this cast makes a living.


----------



## lulilu

TC1 said:


> Lord a mercy that man was eating Ramen so he could send her all his nail salon coin. I don't think he's THAT good an actor   just sad and desperate.
> Anyone else see that David and Amira have been together lately? I guess she finally made it to the states in time to accompany him RV shopping.
> Ximena just wanted to get her PS so she can be ready for her Only Fans. That's how 99% of this cast makes a living.


"Caesar was not only a nail-technician but also an actor. Caesar is listed as a model and actor on talent website Explore Talent, reports _SoapDirt_. The website is a networking platform for working professionals in the industry helping them find suitable auditions and gigs, and also features several modeling shots of Caesar."








						90 Day Fiancé: Cast Members With Acting Backgrounds
					

Who apart from Natalie & Zied are actors?




					screenrant.com


----------



## limom

Never forget


----------



## rockhollow

a little late, but just saw to most recent of 90 days - the other way.
Again, Mike might be the best catch, but the way that X is treating him is heartbreaking.
We all know that Mike is supporting her and probably her whole family even if he wouldn't admit it to his dad and grandpa. And then her trying to say he has to pay for her to have a breast redo and lypo.
When she said she would be able to do modelling, I wasn't sure where exactly she'd be modelling.

I was kind of surprised that Jasmine took Gino back. Sending nude - (sorry according to Gina - semi-nude) photos is pretty low and from the way Jasmine was carrying on, I though that relationship was done.

All scenes with Usman and Kim were to cringeworthy to watch. Her giddy with joy after Usman finally agreed to 'sexy time' was too much and then once they got to the bedroom, it was defiantly time to go another room.


----------



## pixiejenna

I saw this on Reddit and thought it was funny. Someone asked Jasmine if she’d date Mike and her response was let’s see what he says and he responded lol. Sounds like they may have season # 2 under their belts now.


----------



## TC1

Gino is the biggest creep. Mike is 1000x better than that loser, so if that's her thing..I say sign em up


----------



## Grande Latte

You guys are too funny. This thread is unreal.


----------



## DrDior

Post-coital. 
Imma leave this right here. 
I suffered, so you must all suffer too.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Ben is the creepiest dude on this show and we have Gino.


----------



## pixiejenna

Someone on Reddit did a big pred and a Kimbaaaly comparison post. Not going to repost it because I don’t want to give big pred any attention but so freaking eerie.


----------



## Materielgrrl

Okay, I saw part of an episode of 90 day single life with Stephanie, dating a man.  It took me a minute but the guy was from Married at First Sight, Niel Bowlus. I could be wrong but I did a double take.  I hope it wasn't him.  He's been through enough, has no chance with Stephanie.


----------



## limom

Natalie is a very underrated comedic actress.
Thank you for the LOL.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Materielgrrl said:


> Okay, I saw part of an episode of 90 day single life with Stephanie, dating a man.  It took me a minute but the guy was from Married at First Sight, Niel Bowlus. I could be wrong but I did a double take.  I hope it wasn't him.  He's been through enough, has no chance with Stephanie.



I just watched this episode last night. It’s not Nick, but I saw the resemblance too. This was a poor dude named Dave who had to listen to Stephanie talk about how she prefers women over men for the most part and make some other unflattering generalizations about both genders. She needs to look inward and realize that she’s the problem.


----------



## limom

*Preview*
Fantasy About a threesome on deck

Natalie
https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...1E84FEA8D67D486931901E84FEA8D67D486&q=Natalie Podiakoval single life&shtp=GetUrl&shid=074d5d40-a57a-42b1-90b0-1b814a548c86&shtk=TmF0YWxpZSdzIEZpcnN0IEV2ZXIgQmxpbmQgRGF0ZSEgfCA5MCBEYXk6IFRoZSBTaW5nbGUgTGlmZQ%3D%3D&shdk=U3RyZWFtIEZ1bGwgRXBpc29kZXMgb2YgOTAgRGF5OiBUaGUgU2luZ2xlIExpZmU6IGh0dHBzOi8vd3d3LmRpc2NvdmVyeXBsdXMuY29tL3Nob3cvOTAtZGF5LXRoZS1zaW5nbGUtbGlmZSBTdWJzY3JpYmUgdG8gOTAgRGF5IEZpYW5jw6k6IGh0dHBzOi8vYml0Lmx5L1N1YnNjcmliZTkwRGF5RmlhbmNlIEpvaW4gVXMgb24gRmFjZWJvb2s6IGh0dHBzOi8vd3d3LmZhY2Vib29rLmNvbS85MERheUZpYW5jZS8gRm9sbG93IFVzIG9uIFR3aXR0ZXI6IGh0dHBzOi8vdHdpdHRlci5jb20vOTBEYXlGaWFuY2UgV2UncmUgb24gSW5zdGFncmFtISBodHRwczovL2luc3RhZ3JhbS5jb20vOTBEYXlGaWFuY2UgLi4u&shhk=SOiArxyUQJDaWemkvu%2F1wQa9IguSxBP6f0HXVoieMYo%3D&form=VDSHOT&shth=OVP.JZOmPd4OBHzF0-nW0QqlMQEsCo


----------



## DrDior

I want to dedicate this to all you sexy ladies! Rawr.


----------



## haute okole

DrDior said:


> I want to dedicate this to all you sexy ladies! Rawr.



I just threw up. Oh Lawd, the teeth!


----------



## limom

haute okole said:


> I just threw up. Oh Lawd, the teeth!


Just how invested are you in cosmetic dentistry?!!!


----------



## haute okole

limom said:


> Just how invested are you in cosmetic dentistry?!!!


Holy Moly @limom, you know me so well.  Can I just say, I am so Fricking HAPPY that you have returned to TPF.  You were so missed by many of us OGs and more.


----------



## arnott

DrDior said:


> I want to dedicate this to all you sexy ladies! Rawr.





Thanks for the nightmares!


----------



## arnott




----------



## pixiejenna

Only TLC  would think how can we profit off the war in Ukraine? I know we’ll do a special.


----------



## Gennas

OMG they finally have some good looking men and women on this new season!!!! These past 4 seasons have had more trailer trash or fugly looking couples. For example: Kimberly, Bid fugly Ed, Angela(trailer trash), Mike and Xeimena.........


----------



## TC1

This show is getting so bad. Jasmine the sugar baby and Ximena the webcam girl. And these people need to be on TV why?? It's like Lana and David. So cringey. If these folks can afford to pay these cam models and sugar babies they shouldn't be on a TV show. This series used to be real couples who had difficulty being together. I mean...Jon and Rachel (that met on the singing app) weren't my fave couple at all..but they have had years to wait to be together and are still making the effort years later. The rest of the fools like Natalie and Larissa just want to be TV famous


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Sad news about Robert and Anny’s infant son: https://people.com/parents/90-day-f...announces-death-baby-boy-with-robert-springs/


----------



## pixiejenna

I saw that on Reddit the other day it’s absolutely heartbreaking to hear. I didn’t know that he had heart issues at such a young age.


----------



## baglover1973

Is anyone watching the new "hot mess" season?


----------



## Lady Zhuge

baglover1973 said:


> Is anyone watching the new "hot mess" season?



I am. The 90 Day universe is non-stop!


----------



## Miss Dale

baglover1973 said:


> Is anyone watching the new "hot mess" season?



I can't get enough


----------



## Miss Dale

Lady Zhuge said:


> Sad news about Robert and Anny’s infant son: https://people.com/parents/90-day-f...announces-death-baby-boy-with-robert-springs/



That is devastating news. I didn't know he was sick either.


----------



## bisousx

I watch all of them  I’m team Kobe and Shaeeda this season.


----------



## rockhollow

I watch them all too. I don't know if any of the couples are going to make it this year, not much compatibility this year.
A couple that I really don't like and we keep having to see them is Bini and Ari. I think they will stay together (hard to really believe). I don't think Bini wants to lose another son and is willing to put up with a lot of hassle from Ari.


----------



## DrDior

I’ve just started the new Caribbean version and it is a veritable s#$& show … just how we like it!


----------



## pixiejenna

I am team Kobe this season. Most of the couples are cringe this season.

I think Bini and Ari are so played out and honestly don’t want to see them anymore.

Jabri and Miona are extra and his mom is quite the game player. I can’t believe that Jabri has a CDL and could have spent the last two years making serious bank before Miona could come to the US, and then they wouldn’t be living with his parents. I don’t think that the band is good, the female singer is the only one who has talent. 

Roid head and miss whiny are extremely exhausting to watch(can’t remember their real names lol). His brother is a alcoholic and he enables him. Miss whiny is never going to get along with his brother and pop ever be happy. Roid head was looking like the better one of the Americans until he admitted to cheating but not really cheating because he couldn’t get it up lol. And then when his brother threw a party he has to tell Miss Whiny that all the women there were ugly and make out in front of everyone like two kids in middle school. 

Emily and Kobe, 100% team kobe. Emily and her family are abusive towards Kobe. It started off with her holding him hostage because her having sex is more important than him meeting his son IRL for the first time. I don’t understand why Emily’s parents let her run the family because they do. She acts like her ish doesn’t stink but she doesn’t even do the things that she’s expecting Kobe to do like pay rent, bills, ect. I was happy when Kobe told Emily to shut up when she was micromanaging him cleaning up horse cr*p. I get the feeling that no one has ever dared tell her that. 

Kara and Guillermo are pretty snooze worthy. She treats him like a child and seems somewhat evil. He seems like a genuinely nice person. The scene where she blew up too many star balloons and Guillermo wanted to save them to give to kids and she starts stabbing them was so telling about her personality and her business skills.

Mohamed and Eve, I don’t understand how she couldn’t be bothered to learn anything about his religion and then get upset when he wants her to convert and follow the rules. He was right in covering herself in her see though dress and black thong lol. I hope she thanks him for not letting herself look like a fool in public. 

Bidal is a abusive POS. I like Shaeeda but I just want her to run back home. He can dish it but he can’t take it. He intentionally brings her to a dilapidated home and wants to see her reaction to the home. Because he’s convinced that she’s a gold digger and somehow thinks he’s a prize. Then surprises her with his real home. Then while driving in the car talking smack she lightly taps his head and he acts like she’s the abusive one. Pulls the car over and pitches a hissy fit. I was hoping that she would have hopped out and took a uber straight to the airport.


----------



## DrDior

I found the perfect example of a rhetorical question:


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Chantel and Pedro have split! I’m actually surprised they lasted as long as they did.









						'90 Day Fiance' Star Pedro Jimeno Files for Divorce from Chantel Everett
					

"90 Day Fiancé" star Pedro Jimeno has filed for divorce from Chantel Everett, claiming she stole $257K from him.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## Grande Latte

Lady Zhuge said:


> Chantel and Pedro have split! I’m actually surprised they lasted as long as they did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '90 Day Fiance' Star Pedro Jimeno Files for Divorce from Chantel Everett
> 
> 
> "90 Day Fiancé" star Pedro Jimeno has filed for divorce from Chantel Everett, claiming she stole $257K from him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com



Wow. I am still a little surprised. So what happened to Pedro's sister? Did she end up marrying that guy nobody liked?


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Grande Latte said:


> Wow. I am still a little surprised. So what happened to Pedro's sister? Did she end up marrying that guy nobody liked?



Not sure of the most current status, but he’s back on this season’s The Family Chantel trying to woo her back. I couldn’t believe they actually let Nicole participate in Miss Dominican Republic, let alone make it into the top 10. She’s about as attractive on the outside as she is on the inside despite her best surgical efforts to look more like her archenemy Chantel. Her overconfidence must come from her delusional and amoral mother.


----------



## pixiejenna

I was also surprised that they lasted as long as they did. I’m even more surprised that they had so much money. I didn’t think that they were working beyond the show. I know she was in school for nursing but that’s expensive too.


----------



## neardark

Is anyone watching 90 Day Fiance UK? So far feels like a return to form…


----------



## pixiejenna

I’m not I don’t think I can access it in sling. But from what I’ve been reading elsewhere is it well received and like the first few seasons of the show.


----------



## neardark

pixiejenna said:


> I’m not I don’t think I can access it in sling. But from what I’ve been reading elsewhere is it well received and like the first few seasons of the show.


That’s how I feel about it! Early season 90 Day energy, no fight-in-the-recording-studio shenanigans haha.


----------



## rockhollow

I am watching and enjoying it so far. Sadly it's already not looking good for the couples we have met.
I don't know any names yet. The lady who's boyfriend is from Mexico, seem like a sweet couple and are in love, but with neither one wanting to move to the other country is doesn't look good for them.

The man with the son and girlfriend in the Philippines  - I hope it works out from them, but he's been waiting a long time for them to come to England, he's broke and there seems to be many expenses before that can happen.

And then the lady with the man from Japan. That guy seems really weird and very secretive. I don't know what his angle is, but it doesn't look like love - looks more like he wants a British wife for a green card.


----------



## neardark

The International Man of Mystery from Japan is a walking red flag.

Although well intentioned, I thought the guy gifting his fiance with a box of unpackaged drugstore makeup was so ick. Probably one of the worst gifts I’ve seen in recent 90 day history.


----------



## baglover1973

Not sure who has watched the "tell all" but wow, Jibri is being ultra combative!!! Not liking that side of him.  The pregnancies are not huge surprises....but I can't believe Bilal is still so smug and won't take even the least bit of criticism.  Can't wait for part 2.


----------



## baglover1973

neardark said:


> Is anyone watching 90 Day Fiance UK? So far feels like a return to form…


I am totally watching....seems much more mild than the US version!!!


----------



## baglover1973

DrDior said:


> I found the perfect example of a rhetorical question:
> 
> View attachment 5431326


LOL!ya think???????????


----------



## TC1

baglover1973 said:


> Not sure who has watched the "tell all" but wow, Jibri is being ultra combative!!! Not liking that side of him.  The pregnancies are not huge surprises....but I can't believe Bilal is still so smug and won't take even the least bit of criticism.  Can't wait for part 2.


Seems like he's wanting all the attention he can get on this TLC paid ride. They obviously want to be signed up for HEA and keep the coins. I don't think he nor his wife work..other than being "influencers" and I use that term lightly.


----------



## bisousx

baglover1973 said:


> Not sure who has watched the "tell all" but wow, Jibri is being ultra combative!!! Not liking that side of him.  The pregnancies are not huge surprises....but I can't believe Bilal is still so smug and won't take even the least bit of criticism.  Can't wait for part 2.



Jibri is really unpleasant to watch on the tell-all  he seems otherwise so sweet, naive and sensitive on the show lol


----------



## neardark

SPAHKEL: Jibri's Tell All alter ego


----------



## baglover1973

OMG John is the best!  Loving he called Jibri out...Sparkles is classic....


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

I'm watching  - 90 Day fiancé: The single life!! OMG! This series is an absolute train wreck! Watching Danielle and Ed, I'd rather poke my eyes out!


----------

